# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > General >  Stacey/Bradley *May contain Spoilers*

## Siobhan

Due to the number of Stacey/bradley threads, I have decided to stick one here so you can post what you want in it, spoilers or general stuff. I will close the other threads and anything Bradley/stacey related can be talked about here. 

currently been discussed is the stacey/bradley photo. I will post it here for everyone to see

----------


## Siobhan

As promised: http://images1.pressdisplay.com/pre...21d3a&scale=160

----------


## JustJodi

> As promised: http://images1.pressdisplay.com/pre...21d3a&scale=160


*awwwwwwwww that was sweet, now Stacey get out of the way I want a go at Bradley  *

----------


## Cornishbabe

That is really sweet. When does it happen?

----------


## littlemo

> That is really sweet. When does it happen?


It happens a week thursday according to Digital Spy and the article in the paper. Also the spoilers say that Stacey and Bradley take their relationship one step further on this day, whether that means they sleep together I don't know. 

It does seem though that we don't get to see them until next week, which would be very disapointing if that was the case. It means we don't get to see the relationship develop over this time. As I said on another thread, they could say that they haven't seen each other in this time, Bradley or Stacey could have gone away, but I don't think realistically they would, so soon after getting together. I also find it very strange that Dot, Jim or Deano hasn't mentioned them.

----------


## BlackKat

It doesn't really say what happens though.   :Searchme:  There's a few snippets in All About Soap that says Stacey and Bradley panic about their relationship becoming more intimate, and there's a picture that looks like the same scene as the kiss outside, but Stacey's pushing Bradley away from her.   :Sad:   :Searchme:

----------


## Angeltigger

> It doesn't really say what happens though.  There's a few snippets in All About Soap that says Stacey and Bradley panic about their relationship becoming more intimate, and there's a picture that looks like the same scene as the kiss outside, but Stacey's pushing Bradley away from her.


Can not read it :Sad:   is there anyway that you can make it bigger

----------


## littlemo

> It doesn't really say what happens though.   There's a few snippets in All About Soap that says Stacey and Bradley panic about their relationship becoming more intimate, and there's a picture that looks like the same scene as the kiss outside, but Stacey's pushing Bradley away from her.


Sounds really good! Lacey says she doesn't know much about Stacey's brother yet! so there must be something going on soon, do you think? And she says Stacey may reveal things to Bradley's she's never done to anybody else. That could be exciting! 

It doesn't seem that EE have made us miss anything this week. More back and forth about their relationship. I thought Friday was them getting together properly, but it seems it's not, and that it takes a bit longer. 

It says both Bradley and Stacey worry about their relationship being intimate. That sounds good too!

----------


## littlemo

> Can not read it  is there anyway that you can make it bigger


Does it not work when you click on it? I can read it quite well.

----------


## Angeltigger

it works but it still small writing
Can read it now- have to click on it again

----------


## littlemo

Oh! I forgot to mention the bit where Lacey says Stacey becomes a warmer person for going out with Bradley. That will be very nice to see! Obviously she'll still be Stacey, but it will be good to see another side to her.

We've only really seen with her family (her mother), and sometimes with the others, but it will be good to see it with Bradley.

----------


## x Amby x

awww cute pic! they look really sweet together.

----------


## megan999

I hope the EE scriptwriters don't let this relationship crash and burn. I'd like to see them build up their relationship into something that lasts  :Wub:   :Heart:   :Wub:

----------


## Siobhan

> I hope the EE scriptwriters don't let this relationship crash and burn. I'd like to see them build up their relationship into something that lasts


I think Stacey is going to break bradley's heart.

----------


## x Amby x

Yeah, i can see Stacey and Bradley lasting for quite a while, but they have different personalities, so they may clash a bit.

----------


## littlemo

> I think Stacey is going to break bradley's heart.


I hope not! It did worry me a bit though when Lacey said Stacey doesn't fancy Bradley. Why doesn't she? There's got to be some sexual attraction there, surely! Maybe she means she wasn't instantly attracted, there's more to a person's attraction than looks. I hope she wouldn't go off with somebody else, that would be a disaster! 

The rest of the interview did seem to suggest that the relationship was long term, so that is a very good thing.

----------


## Cornishbabe

It sounds like we may be going to find out more about stacys brother.

----------


## littlemo

> It sounds like we may be going to find out more about stacys brother.


Yeah, I can't wait it's going to be great! I love Stacey, and having more of her family in it is going to be brilliant.

----------


## feelingyellow

Ooo good idea Siobhan! Wonder how big this thread is going to get with all the mad Stacey/Bradley fans around here! (me included!   :Big Grin:  )

It's a bit of a shame they haven't been on our screens so far this week, it would have been good to see them kiss out in public, I know quite a few people on the square know about them, but some people would still be shocked as you wouldn't really put them together as their personalities are so different.

----------


## crazygirl

well the way it reads in whats on tv i think she goes back to her normal self

----------


## littlemo

> well the way it reads in whats on tv i think she goes back to her normal self


While she's with Bradley? or are you talking about her rejecting him before they actually get together? 

She does seem to be very confused at the moment, but it does say in the interview on this board that we are set to see a softer side of Stacey when she gets with Bradley. Apparently love is mean't to make her a lot nicer. She's not going to lose her personality, but we are going to see more of her good side, which I think is great. It's about time she was more open with her feelings.

----------


## Daisyduck

ya stacey and bready at last ,they dragging it out to much he so sweet.

----------


## Babe14

I love Bradley and Stacey and their developing relationship. They will be good ofor one another, Bradley would calm Stacey down and Stacey would spice Bradley up a little.

----------


## littlemo

> I love Bradley and Stacey and their developing relationship. They will be good ofor one another, Bradley would calm Stacey down and Stacey would spice Bradley up a little.


Yes I can't wait! It's going to be so good. There is so much scope with these two, both as a couple and individually. There's Stacey's brother (possibly coming into it), and as the interview reveals Stacey may tell Bradley things she has never told anybody before. Then there's Max (Bradley's dad) coming into it in May. Who may possibly have abused Bradley in the past, or could provide some intersting topics of discussion. Great storylines!

And of course if they are still together, they will be working through these things as a couple, and that will be great too see!

----------


## feelingyellow

Looks like it's going to be an interesting time on EE, finally!  :Cheer: 

Anyone know if Bradley and Stacey will be in any time soon? It's been nearly a week (a quite BORING week at that!) I've really missed them!   :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> Looks like it's going to be an interesting time on EE, finally! 
> 
> Anyone know if Bradley and Stacey will be in any time soon? It's been nearly a week (a quite BORING week at that!) I've really missed them!


Me too! The next time i've seen them mentioned is next Thursday though, which is a shame. I doubt we'll see much of them until then.

----------


## CrazyLea

It's annoying cause i wanted to see how they were getting on and stuff!!!! I'm not happy!!

----------


## littlemo

> It's annoying cause i wanted to see how they were getting on and stuff!!!! I'm not happy!!


I'm unhappy there not in it at the moment too, but if it makes you feel any better EE aren't making you miss anything. I don't know about you but I thought they had got together properly on Friday's episode, but they haven't. It was the start of Stacey opening up, but they didn't get together properly. There's still a bit more of back and forth, are they or aren't they going to get together stuff left. They go into a proper relationship next Thursday.

----------


## CrazyLea

oh right really?? i thought that they had got together lol! awww sweet, i like the whole will they won't they. makes it more sweet

----------


## littlemo

> oh right really?? i thought that they had got together lol! awww sweet, i like the whole will they won't they. makes it more sweet


Yes, I'm glad I could help. The will they won't they stuff is good sometimes, boring if it goes on too long, but it doesn't in this case. I'm looking forward to it.

----------


## feelingyellow

Next Thursday, so it takes nearly two weeks... we're supposed to believe Bradley and Stacey are on hold for nearly two weeks!? Lol, EE is so unbelievable!

Can't wait for more Bradley and Stacey, at the start her and Deano seemed perfect for each other... but now I'm a major Bradley/Stacey fan hehe!  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> Next Thursday, so it takes nearly two weeks... we're supposed to believe Bradley and Stacey are on hold for nearly two weeks!? Lol, EE is so unbelievable!
> 
> Can't wait for more Bradley and Stacey, at the start her and Deano seemed perfect for each other... but now I'm a major Bradley/Stacey fan hehe!


Yes me too! Love it! 

It does seem that Stacey and Bradley should have at least spoken to each other in between Friday and a week thursday but I suppose EE have to concentrate on other storylines. There's the whole Kathy/Mitchell thing going on and Naomi and Sonia. And maybe they gave Lacey and Charlie a week off because there's a lot of stuff coming up for them, and they'll be busy.

----------


## CrazyLea

oh right so it's not next thursday?? its the thursday after  :EEK!:  thats so far away!!! but we'll still get to see them next week hopefully.

----------


## littlemo

> oh right so it's not next thursday?? its the thursday after  thats so far away!!! but we'll still get to see them next week hopefully.


A week today, Thursday! I think we'll probably see them early next week, in the background.

I've been reading on Digital Spy that Sean (Stacey's brother) will be coming into it in the Autumn. The source according to somebody on there is Lacey Turner herself (not positive if they are speaking the truth, but in the interview printed above, Lacey says she doesn't know much about Sean 'Yet!', which says to me that it is likely to be). I think it'll be great!

I wonder how much Charlie and Mo know about the situation concerning Sean and her mum, they never mention him. Although they never mentioned Stacey until she came into it. But you'd think Stacey would mention Sean. There must be something really strange surrounding his disappearance, something she doesn't like to speak about. If he had been put into care you'd think she would want to get him out of there, now she's living with Charlie. I'm sure he would take Sean in, he's always on hand to help his family out.

----------


## CrazyLea

oh right haha sorry i must have misread it lol
yeah probably  :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

So what you all planning to name this duo then? Bracey??  :Searchme:  Staley??  :Searchme:   :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

lmao  :Stick Out Tongue:  think we'll just stick to bradley and stacey  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> lmao  think we'll just stick to bradley and stacey


Some people are already calling them Bracey, I think it might have stuck already! lol. I would rather call them Bradley and Stacey though, they are both individuals with different personalities, and I think that's the way their relationship is going to be.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> So what you all planning to name this duo then? Bracey??  Staley??


Personally I'll call them Staley, with the y knocked off = Stale.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Siobhan

> So what you all planning to name this duo then? Bracey??  Staley??


please no... I hate when this happens. can people not exist as individuals anymore.. you dont see people labelling jim/dot or martin and sonia... Please not these too

----------


## JustJodi

> please no... I hate when this happens. can people not exist as individuals anymore.. you dont see people labelling jim/dot or martin and sonia... Please not these too


I hated the whole concept of people calling characters that were paired up   SHANNIS, KALFIE, MOLFIE,and Jakessie it really does not require much typing to type each name.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## littlemo

O.k back to the topic of storylines, I can't wait to see what the writers have in store for Bradley and Stacey, I hope they are going to make it great! 

I'm looking forward to seeing how Bradley is with his dad. Whether he's controlled by him or whether he's quite dominant in the relationship. We've heard Max is an abusive man so I'm not sure how Bradley left things with him. Or if he was violent towards Bradley in anyway. 

I think a good storyline would be if Max came onto Stacey, it would show a calculated side to his personality, and perhaps could develop Bradley's confidence in standing up to his dad. Also it would give Stacey a chance to use her fight first think later method, which I think she will be using less of while she's with Bradley.  

I think Bradley and Stacey make such an amazing couple.

----------


## CrazyLea

I think thats would be good if something like that happpend! Would be realy interesting to watch!!
and i think bradley and stacye arew a relly good coupke too!! theyre soooo sweet!

----------


## littlemo

Where is everyone? I came home from work just now and i've only got 5 messages posted on my email from this site. It seems everyones busy. 

Do you want to talk about Bradley and Stacey?! get a debate going or something.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Where is everyone? I came home from work just now and i've only got 5 messages posted on my email from this site. It seems everyones busy. 
> 
> Do you want to talk about Bradley and Stacey?! get a debate going or something.


Not sure, hmm... maybe people are getting lives lol  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Yeah that would be!  :Big Grin:  Err what about them though   :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

> Not sure, hmm... maybe people are getting lives lol 
> 
> Yeah that would be!  Err what about them though


Yeah, lives, probably that's it! lol. I've been working all day so I haven't had chance to post either but I thought maybe someone would have done. I think this is just a fun hobby to have, it doesn't have to be sad. 

Maybe we could discuss what might happen when Bradley's dad comes into it or Sean. What might have happened to make Sean disappear? What could happen in the future with Stacey and Bradley's characters? there's lots to discuss.

Oh I remember, there was something I wanted to mention, it's not a spoiler just something that occured to me. You know how Eastenders have been asked to bring more gays into the soap, they've got Naomi and now they've said they might be bringing a young gay male couple into the soap later in the year. Well I was thinking if Sean is older that Stacey it could be him and a male partner. I've heard he could be coming into it in the Autumn. It could have been the reason he ran away.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think they are so sweet together but i wish they were more like star crossed lovers going against everyone else to be together

----------


## littlemo

> i think they are so sweet together but i wish they were more like star crossed lovers going against everyone else to be together


Their families may like them together but I still think they have to prove a lot of people wrong (like Deano etc.) Most people seem to be very down on Stacey, they don't see her for the person we do, or Bradley does. For them to have a muture stable relationship is something that a lot of people wouldn't expect. I think it's going to be really great! It would prove people wrong, like Jamie and Sonia did when they went out. 

I wonder if any guys will try their luck with Stacey after she gets with Bradley, to see if she would stray. If Bradley was any worse of a guy he might go behind her back and get somebody to be a honey catcher for him. Well is it honey catching when it's a man trying to hook up with somebody? I think he would trust her though, and I don't think Stacey would go after someone else if she was in a commited relationship with somebody who loved her.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yeah, lives, probably that's it! lol. I've been working all day so I haven't had chance to post either but I thought maybe someone would have done. I think this is just a fun hobby to have, it doesn't have to be sad. 
> 
> Maybe we could discuss what might happen when Bradley's dad comes into it or Sean. What might have happened to make Sean disappear? What could happen in the future with Stacey and Bradley's characters? there's lots to discuss.
> 
> Oh I remember, there was something I wanted to mention, it's not a spoiler just something that occured to me. You know how Eastenders have been asked to bring more gays into the soap, they've got Naomi and now they've said they might be bringing a young gay male couple into the soap later in the year. Well I was thinking if Sean is older that Stacey it could be him and a male partner. I've heard he could be coming into it in the Autumn. It could have been the reason he ran away.


Lol me too, though I'm on here practically on the time so I can't help to think of myself as sad!   :Lol:  

Hmm, I thought maybe he would have been a bit of a rebel and got into trouble with the police though Stacey really looked up to him but then Jean threw him out?

Yeah, I think Jean might have had something against gay people because she's a bit like Stacey and can you really imagine Stacey not judging gay people? We shall see when this Sonia/Naomi stuff comes out... I can imagine Jean kicking Sean out because he was gay and she was ashamed of him.

----------


## littlemo

> Hmm, I thought maybe he would have been a bit of a rebel and got into trouble with the police though Stacey really looked up to him but then Jean threw him out?
> 
> Yeah, I think Jean might have had something against gay people because she's a bit like Stacey and can you really imagine Stacey not judging gay people? We shall see when this Sonia/Naomi stuff comes out... I can imagine Jean kicking Sean out because he was gay and she was ashamed of him.


Yes I reckon Jean may have kicked Sean out when she having one of her bad days, not thinking about the consequences of her actions. Jean said a lot of things that she didn't mean to Stacey and I think she could have easily driven Sean away. 

I'm not sure Stacey would feel any prejudice towards gay people, she does tend to find fault with everyone because she's insecure about herself, but if her brother was gay I think she would come to terms with it. Stacey's not an evil person, and neither is Jean (but because of her depression it makes her behave irrationally).

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yes I reckon Jean may have kicked Sean out when she having one of her bad days, not thinking about the consequences of her actions. Jean said a lot of things that she didn't mean to Stacey and I think she could have easily driven Sean away. 
> 
> I'm not sure Stacey would feel any prejudice towards gay people, she does tend to find fault with everyone because she's insecure about herself, but if her brother was gay I think she would come to terms with it. Stacey's not an evil person, and neither is Jean (but because of her depression it makes her behave irrationally).


Hmm I can see Jean doing that... or maybe Sean couldn't cope with it?

Yeah, but I can still see Stacey slagging off gay people even if she didn't mind them. With Sharon and Dennis she called them 'freaks' because of what they did.

----------


## shannisrules

i would love for sean to make an appearance or him to be mentioned between bradley and stacey then she can show her true emotions to him

----------


## littlemo

> i would love for sean to make an appearance or him to be mentioned between bradley and stacey then she can show her true emotions to him


So would I, and from what Lacey says it's likely to happen. We don't know enough about Stacey's past and I'm surprised that it hasn't come up with her and Charlie. The other Slaters must know Sean, if they knew Stacey before. She definetely needs to open up.

----------


## feelingyellow

Sean must be a very uncomfortable subject then because Charlie and that lot have never mentioned him before either...

----------


## littlemo

> Sean must be a very uncomfortable subject then because Charlie and that lot have never mentioned him before either...


I know! Why wouldn't they?! When Stacey went to see her mum and she was ill, they didn't say, why don't we call Sean? or lets give him a ring to tell him what's going on. And with him being older than Stacey you'd think he would take some of the responsibility as well. 

I think the only explanation is that he ran away. But still somebody would say something. Like why don't we try and find him? they could try missing persons or something. It's sad to lose contact with your family like that, especially given that Stacey could really have done with his help throughout the whole Jean thing. I'm sure we will get an explanation soon.

----------


## feelingyellow

Hopefully, it's becoming quite a mystery... I'm really looking forward to it now!  :Big Grin:

----------


## x Amby x

In Inside Soap it says that this week they finally kiss!

----------


## feelingyellow

> In Inside Soap it says that this week they finally kiss!


Yay!   :Cheer:  We've waited too long lol ... at least there's at least a part of an episode to look forward to this week!  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> In Inside Soap it says that this week they finally kiss!


They kissed on Friday, they need to get their facts straight. 

I didn't notice that bit in the magazine, I had a flick through today but I didn't see anything about Bradley and Stacey. Was it just in the tv guide?

----------


## shannisrules

they havnt been in eastenders for ages now -well thats what it feels like we just get this rubbish with sonia and niomi

----------


## CrazyLea

> They kissed on Friday, they need to get their facts straight. 
> 
> I didn't notice that bit in the magazine, I had a flick through today but I didn't see anything about Bradley and Stacey. Was it just in the tv guide?


In my tv guide, theyre mentioned on Thursday, I think something like, Bradley goes to kiss her.. and she pulls him away and says something like, is that what you think i am, easy......or something like that.. don't quote me though.

----------


## littlemo

> In my tv guide, theyre mentioned on Thursday, I think something like, Bradley goes to kiss her.. and she pulls him away and says something like, is that what you think i am, easy......or something like that.. don't quote me though.


Yeah they do kiss this Thursday, but I mean't they kissed last Friday as well when that whole thing with Jake happened, that's why it's not their first kiss. 

I like that quote (I know your paraphasing, but I like the jist of it). Stacey wouldn't want Bradley to think of her as easy, this is a proper relationship they are going into, and it's something special. She isn't easy anyway, she's only slept with Spencer since she's been in the square, her reputation is just that, reputation. Bradley is someone that should treat her with respect. 

It's probably just a case of crosswires. Bradley probably thinks that Stacey is interested in sex and intimacy more than the verbal side of things, and he wants to impress her and show that he can be those things to her too. If she explains that she's not ready to move things along so fast, he'll be fine with that.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i hope they do go out together for a while it is nice to stacey happy for a while

----------


## CrazyLea

> Yeah they do kiss this Thursday, but I mean't they kissed last Friday as well when that whole thing with Jake happened, that's why it's not their first kiss. 
> 
> I like that quote (I know your paraphasing, but I like the jist of it). Stacey wouldn't want Bradley to think of her as easy, this is a proper relationship they are going into, and it's something special. She isn't easy anyway, she's only slept with Spencer since she's been in the square, her reputation is just that, reputation. Bradley is someone that should treat her with respect. 
> 
> It's probably just a case of crosswires. Bradley probably thinks that Stacey is interested in sex and intimacy more than the verbal side of things, and he wants to impress her and show that he can be those things to her too. If she explains that she's not ready to move things along so fast, he'll be fine with that.


Oh right sorry, I misread it lol. Did they actually kiss on that Friday by the way? I remember them kissing (well more Bradley) on that fake date they had before.. can't remember them kissing on Friday though??

Yeah I agree about the quote, I also think that Bradley doesn't think she is easy, and that it's probably cossed wires. I think that Bradlye really does respect her and stuff, and when they finally get together properly, will be a great couple.

----------


## littlemo

> Oh right sorry, I misread it lol. Did they actually kiss on that Friday by the way? I remember them kissing (well more Bradley) on that fake date they had before.. can't remember them kissing on Friday though??


Yes they did kiss on Friday, well he kissed her, but Stacey didn't pull away and I think there was a bit of french kissing going on for a second. It was after they had the chat in the kitchen right before she hugged him.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yes they did kiss on Friday, well he kissed her, but Stacey didn't pull away and I think there was a bit of french kissing going on for a second. It was after they had the chat in the kitchen right before she hugged him.


Ooo I remember that now, wasn't much of a kiss though lol.
And btw congrats on getting 2000 posts and turning pink!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## CrazyLea

I think I remember.. seems ages ago though. They have been off the sreen far too long for my liking!

----------


## littlemo

> Ooo I remember that now, wasn't much of a kiss though lol.
> And btw congrats on getting 2000 posts and turning pink!


Oh my gosh! I didn't realise that happened when you got to 2000 posts. I was wondering how you got your name to turn pink like that. 

The kiss didn't last long but I thought it was really emotional.

----------


## Kim

I read that they take their relationship a step further on thursday and that they end up kissing under a railway bridge because they can't find anywhere to be alone together.

----------


## littlemo

> I think I remember.. seems ages ago though. They have been off the sreen far too long for my liking!


Mine too! I taped Friday's episode so I've watched the bits with Bradley and Stacey a few times. Maybe I should watch it again to catch up ready for Thursday. 

Far too long to keep them off the screen when they are about to get together! They could put have put them alongside the Sonia/Naomi storyline, there wasn't much going on other than that.

----------


## littlemo

> I read that they take their relationship a step further on thursday and that they end up kissing under a railway bridge because they can't find anywhere to be alone together.


A railway bridge, very romantic! Do you think this is after they have made up, and Stacey has apologised for pulling away earlier in the episode? Perhaps it's the final scene.

----------


## BlackKat

As far as I am aware what happens is:

Bradley and Stacey can't get anytime alone together, so like Kim said, they go under a railway bridge to kiss. Bradley starts getting a bit full on and Stacey shoves him off. The following week after a pep talk from Mo Stacey apologises, but then Bradley starts panicking about things getting intimate.

The episode descriptions over on DS are in detail now for next week and there's a pic of Bradley and Stacey on the Friday 24th one.  :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

> Oh my gosh! I didn't realise that happened when you got to 2000 posts. I was wondering how you got your name to turn pink like that. 
> 
> The kiss didn't last long but I thought it was really emotional.


Lol, it's like every prime number post (apart from your first 500) that your name changes colour  :Big Grin:  Your next is this sort of colour - I'm nearly there  :Big Grin: 

Hmm, yeah I suppose it was though I can hardly remember it lol! I wish the ombinous hadn't been cos I really wanna watch it again now! Hopefully they'll show it at the Soap Awards this year if Bradley and Stacey win something!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CrazyLea

In my tv guide.. it shows a pic of them by a wall (which im assuming is the bridge) and shes pulling away, so maybe they don't kiss properly til fri.. but you could be right and it could be after she had pulled away

----------


## littlemo

> As far as I am aware what happens is:
> 
> Bradley and Stacey can't get anytime alone together, so like Kim said, they go under a railway bridge to kiss. Bradley starts getting a bit full on and Stacey shoves him off. The following week after a pep talk from Mo Stacey apologises, but then Bradley starts panicking about things getting intimate.
> 
> The episode descriptions over on DS are in detail now for next week and there's a pic of Bradley and Stacey on the Friday 24th one.


Ah! I'm a bit annoyed, I just read the spoilers on Digital Spy and it says that they don't officially get together until a week this Friday. They kiss this thursday but then Stacey pulls away which leads her to make yet another apology the week after. They are really stringing this one out. I love Bradley and Stacey I wish they would just get together properly now! 

I am really looking forward to seeing their relationship develop. 

The writers are repeating things too much!

----------


## feelingyellow

God, why can't they just get them together and be done with it so we can enjoy their relationship?

And are we actually supposed to ignore the fact we've seen both scenes in the Slater and Branning house this week yet no Bradley and Stacey?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## shannisrules

they havnt evn shown stacy on the stall whilst filming the market scenes

----------


## littlemo

> God, why can't they just get them together and be done with it so we can enjoy their relationship?
> 
> And are we actually supposed to ignore the fact we've seen both scenes in the Slater and Branning house this week yet no Bradley and Stacey?


I know! It's like their invisible! It's fine if characters aren't in an episode but if they are away the whole week, somebody needs to at least mention why they aren't there. Scriptwriters know this. 

Yes I want Bradley and Stacey together, obviously they have to build their relationship into love. but lets see it!

----------


## feelingyellow

What if we wait all this time for Bradley and Stacey to properly get together... and then we find out they're rubbish together?

That would really annoy me... though it'd be quite funny aswell  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## littlemo

> What if we wait all this time for Bradley and Stacey to properly get together... and then we find out they're rubbish together?
> 
> That would really annoy me... though it'd be quite funny aswell


I don't think they will be! There's something special with those two. I hope they'll make it work.

----------


## feelingyellow

> I don't think they will be! There's something special with those two. I hope they'll make it work.


They better do! I can't believe at one time I actually didn't like them together lol ... now I'm obsessed with them!   :Rotfl:

----------


## littlemo

> They better do! I can't believe at one time I actually didn't like them together lol ... now I'm obsessed with them!


I know! It's crazy how you can get so attached to characters isn't it! 

They are just such amazing characters on their own, but when you put them togther it's fireworks. The storylines we have heard coming up for them are great, and it seems that we are going to see a lot more of them, which I really can't wait for! Everything is just working out!

----------


## feelingyellow

> I know! It's crazy how you can get so attached to characters isn't it! 
> 
> They are just such amazing characters on their own, but when you put them togther it's fireworks. The storylines we have heard coming up for them are great, and it seems that we are going to see a lot more of them, which I really can't wait for! Everything is just working out!


Lol yeah it is!  :Big Grin:  I think Stacey has been great by herself as she's a fab comedy character, though I wonder what Bradley would have been like if he hadn't got together with Stacey?

Just to say, this is my 3000th post woo - well done me, for being quite obsessed and posting a lot, especially in this thread!   :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> Lol yeah it is!  I think Stacey has been great by herself as she's a fab comedy character, though I wonder what Bradley would have been like if he hadn't got together with Stacey?
> 
> Just to say, this is my 3000th post woo - well done me, for being quite obsessed and posting a lot, especially in this thread!


Yeah great! 

I think Bradley is great on his own. Him and Stacey are going to be excellent together but it's not her who makes him what he is. For me there was an instant likeness of his character, before he had any interest in Stacey. He's funny, he's had some brilliant lines, and he's quite cunning as well which I really like. There's more to him than meets the eye, and although Stacey thinks he's soft, I think she'll get a surprise. He can take care of himself.

----------


## littlemo

Great! I just found out from Digital Spy (and the original source was the Tv Times) that Stacey's mum Jean is coming back in the Summer. So this might mean that Sean, Stacey and Jean with be in it together, Depending on how long Jean's in it. 

Also a bit of a spoiler for a week Friday, which I got from Digital Spy, Bradley freaks out when Stacey puts her hand on his thigh. Which means that Stacey gets upset because things are moving to fast on Thursday, and then the following week Bradley is doing the same thing. Crazy pair aren't they?!

Do you reckon Bradley has been with many women before? clearly he isn't backwards about coming forwards tomorrow night, but then he backs off next week. Maybe it's just Stacey he's a bit scared of.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yeah great! 
> 
> I think Bradley is great on his own. Him and Stacey are going to be excellent together but it's not her who makes him what he is. For me there was an instant likeness of his character, before he had any interest in Stacey. He's funny, he's had some brilliant lines, and he's quite cunning as well which I really like. There's more to him than meets the eye, and although Stacey thinks he's soft, I think she'll get a surprise. He can take care of himself.


Hmm, I didn't like him at first to be trueful  :Stick Out Tongue:  He seemed really annoying lol, but once he got together with Stacey I started to like him!  :Big Grin: 
Can't wait til she gets that surprise lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## feelingyellow

> Great! I just found out from Digital Spy (and the original source was the Tv Times) that Stacey's mum Jean is coming back in the Summer. So this might mean that Sean, Stacey and Jean with be in it together, Depending on how long Jean's in it. 
> 
> Also a bit of a spoiler for a week Friday, which I got from Digital Spy, Bradley freaks out when Stacey puts her hand on his thigh. Which means that Stacey gets upset because things are moving to fast on Thursday, and then the following week Bradley is doing the same thing. Crazy pair aren't they?!
> 
> Do you reckon Bradley has been with many women before? clearly he isn't backwards about coming forwards tomorrow night, but then he backs off next week. Maybe it's just Stacey he's a bit scared of.


Yay!   :Cheer:  I think they will be in it together, maybe Sean first and Stacey and him make up ... but then Jean comes back and doesn't want Sean there?

Lmao, very! Talk about hypocrits lol  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hmm, yeah I suppose because Stacey's probably more experienced then him. I think Bradley may have had a past relationship where he really got his heart broken or something...

----------


## BlackKat

Stacey and Bradley were so cute when they were holding hands.   :Wub:  They do make a really good couple

But I think the script writers have made a mistake by not having them on screen since their first kiss and their first episode 'back' having them fall out again. We haven't seen any real couple scenes between them, so it feels like we're still on the merry-go-round of "will they, won't they." They have, but we haven't seen them do it if that makes sense. I think we do need to see those scenes so that when they do have misunderstandings we actually care, rather than "Oh, not again," which I must admit is what I thought tonight in the last scene.

I suppose this is one advantage of spoilers though -- I'd have been even more annoyed if I hadn't known they sort it out next week.

----------


## feelingyellow

They were so sweet!   :Wub: 

Hmm, the whole alley way thing wasn't what I was expecting... who knew Bradley would want to do it in an alley? Glad Stacey told him off!

----------


## CrazyLea

Awwwwww they're so sweet. Wasn't happy with Bradley though... didn't think he would do that, but he felt pressured I think. Good on Stacey though.

----------


## littlemo

> They were so sweet!  
> 
> Hmm, the whole alley way thing wasn't what I was expecting... who knew Bradley would want to do it in an alley? Glad Stacey told him off!


Yeah, I heard it was going to happen but Bradley definetely came on too strong. I'm glad they are not making Stacey a scapegoat for everything that goes wrong in their relationship, because it doesn't always have to be her that messes things up. Bradley should use his initiative more when it comes to Stacey, what Deano says isn't anything to go on. And Big Mo, that line 'she needs a good seeing too', lol. Whose nan would say that?! 

Loved the line 'why don't you go down King's Cross I'm sure they'd accomodate you?' Classic Stacey! Always knows how to handle herself, I like that! 

There were some really sweet moments tonight. Stacey seems a lot more comfortable with him now than she has been. It was nice when they were smiling at each other all lovey dovey and holding hands down the street. Really great stuff!

I think Bradley is such an amazing guy, and Stacey is a pretty incredible girl as well. I don't think Stacey needs to feel that she's not good enough for him, their coupling is something really special. I get the feeling Bradley would be bored with some 'posh tart' he picked up at the bank.

----------


## littlemo

O.k does anybody have any clue as to whether Bradley is a virgin or not? Some people seem to think he is on DS, but I'm not so sure. It is true that we had the whole storyline with Ruby the other month, when she lost her virginity to Juley, but having a man lose his virginity might be a bit different. 

I am leaning towards the idea of him not being a virgin because although feeling a bit funny about sleeping with Stacey, he does seem to have had a bit of experience chatting up women. He didn't make a secret of the fact that he liked Stacey, and has continued to be persistent in getting his feelings across. Anybody have any thoughts on the subject?

People on DS seem to think that we were given a hint tonight about how inexperienced he is, because he didn't seem to know what he was doing (in the alley scene). And apparently hints are usually signposted in EE to make it very obvious as to where the storyline is heading. I did hear Bradley backs off next friday when Stacey puts her hand on his knee. Perhaps he plucked up the courage tonight and was rejected, and his confidence has been knocked. I did see him down the drink before he left the Vic.

----------


## JustJodi

*I do not want to say he IS A VIRGIN.. but I would like to think it is more down to inexperince ( i.e had a fumble with a girl and lost his virginity and never did any thing again???) there also could be something else, he is struggling with his sexual indentity ???*

----------


## feelingyellow

> O.k does anybody have any clue as to whether Bradley is a virgin or not? Some people seem to think he is on DS, but I'm not so sure. It is true that we had the whole storyline with Ruby the other month, when she lost her virginity to Juley, but having a man lose his virginity might be a bit different. 
> 
> I am leaning towards the idea of him not being a virgin because although feeling a bit funny about sleeping with Stacey, he does seem to have had a bit of experience chatting up women. He didn't make a secret of the fact that he liked Stacey, and has continued to be persistent in getting his feelings across. Anybody have any thoughts on the subject?
> 
> People on DS seem to think that we were given a hint tonight about how inexperienced he is, because he didn't seem to know what he was doing (in the alley scene). And apparently hints are usually signposted in EE to make it very obvious as to where the storyline is heading. I did hear Bradley backs off next friday when Stacey puts her hand on his knee. Perhaps he plucked up the courage tonight and was rejected, and his confidence has been knocked. I did see him down the drink before he left the Vic.


Hmm, by what you've said he does actually sound like he could be one... this would make a really good storyline and I think EE would do it quite well, compared to the Ruby thing - which I suppose wasn't that bad, just not very interesting...

I think Jodi could be write with the one night stand thing, maybe he did it when he was underage aswell but it didn't feel right? Or  he could have got her pregnant/got a disease and is unsure about doing it again?

----------


## littlemo

I've watched that scene in the alleyway a few times now and when Stacey says 'what were you going to do? bend me over the bins', you can see Bradley is completely confused by the idea, he looks back and forth at the bins twice. Either he's standing there imagining it, or he doesn't actually understand the concept, or doesn't want to. It was like he can't believe he has put himself in that situation.  

I'm unsure about him being a virgin. I wouldn't say that pregnancy and disease thing is likely though. I don't think Bradley would be as irresponsible as to not use contraception. But I suppose we don't know how the writers minds work.

I read that Stacey apologises to Bradley next week for overeacting. What's happening to her? apologies all over the place. Just the other week Bradley was talking to her about how she never apologises. And now she's saying sorry for things that aren't even her fault! I don't think she overeacted, how was she to know that he was taking advice from Deano? True it's unlike him to do something like that, but I feel it is Bradley's turn to apologise to her this time. As much as I love Bradley, Stacey doesn't always have to be the one that's in the wrong.

I also read that Bradley accepts her apology. That's good of him isn't it. lol.

----------


## BlackKat

It could be that there's a scene where Bradley tries to apologise and explain but she won't let him and that's what she eventually apologises for.   :Searchme:  Otherwise I agree, Bradley is the one who should be apologising.

----------


## feelingyellow

Bradley should denfinately apologise! He was totally the one in the wrong! I loved Stacey's little speech about the way she felt when he did that, it showed she had dignity  :Smile:  I hope your right BlackKat otherwise the EE scriptwriters have become even worst then I thought they were...

----------


## littlemo

> Bradley should denfinately apologise! He was totally the one in the wrong! I loved Stacey's little speech about the way she felt when he did that, it showed she had dignity  I hope your right BlackKat otherwise the EE scriptwriters have become even worst then I thought they were...


Yeah I hope there is something that makes it realistic that Stacey would apologise. I did hear that Big Mo had a bit of a pep talk with Stacey about Bradley, maybe she tells her that she may have given Bradley the wrong impression about what she wanted from the relationship. And then Stacey realising that it was her nan putting ideas into his head, says maybe they should give it another go. It's quite obvious that Bradley isn't a guy who is used to having sex in back alleys. Maybe when Stacey calms down a bit she realises that his actions weren't ones of his own inclination.

----------


## littlemo

I know Max Branning is coming into in May, and from the previews I hear Stacey is going to be left out in the cold, by Bradley's dad showing up. I really hope Bradley recognises he isn't paying Stacey enough attention, and makes his feelings known to Stacey before she starts drifting away from him. She's a person that needs to have a lot of attention paid to her.

----------


## BlackKat

> I know Max Branning is coming into in May, and from the previews I hear Stacey is going to be left out in the cold, by Bradley's dad showing up. I really hope Bradley recognises he isn't paying Stacey enough attention, and makes his feelings known to Stacey before she starts drifting away from him. She's a person that needs to have a lot of attention paid to her.


I agree to a point. However if Bradley is having a hard time Stacey should be supporting him through that, instead of wanting things to be about her. If Bradley was to stop paying Stacey enough attention I think it would be for a reason not by choice or because he couldn't be bothered with her, and Stacey should recognise that.

----------


## littlemo

> I agree to a point. However if Bradley is having a hard time Stacey should be supporting him through that, instead of wanting things to be about her. If Bradley was to stop paying Stacey enough attention I think it would be for a reason not by choice or because he couldn't be bothered with her, and Stacey should recognise that.


Yes I do think it's going to be more about Stacey's feelings than Bradley doing anything wrong. Stacey's insecure. But still you can see that if somebody is coming after you all the time, chatting you up, and generally making a fuss of you, and then all of a sudden he stops, it's going to make you feel neglected. 

Also Stacey probably won't know the ins and outs of what went on between Bradley and his dad, and maybe he won't wish to share it with her, because perhaps it's to painful, or whatever, so that might make her feel left out too. 

I think a good talk between Stacey and Bradley would sort their problems out. I don't think it's anything that can't be fixed. And I think Stacey is capable of showing some compassion and empathy for Bradley's predicament, no matter what it is.

I wonder how Bradley and Max will get on?!

----------


## Daisyduck

come on Bradley and Stacey lets see you get together properly and treat her like a lady this time and not kiss her up the dirty alley like an old tom cat

----------


## littlemo

> come on Bradley and Stacey lets see you get together properly and treat her like a lady this time and not kiss her up the dirty alley like an old tom cat


I don't think she minded the kissing, he just took it a bit too far. I can't wait for them to get together. Bradley needs to use his own initiative when it comes to Stacey, the guys in Walford only know the side to her that she puts on for show. The relationship Bradley and Stacey are entering into is much deeper than that. 

And Big Mo, she really needs to keep her nose out of other people's business! She's got such a big mouth.

----------


## megan999

> I don't think she minded the kissing, he just took it a bit too far. I can't wait for them to get together. Bradley needs to use his own initiative when it comes to Stacey, the guys in Walford only know the side to her that she puts on for show. The relationship Bradley and Stacey are entering into is much deeper than that. 
> 
> And Big Mo, she really needs to keep her nose out of other people's business! She's got such a big mouth.


I didn't like seeing Bradley acting like he did. Well, I know it's because he thought that's what Stace wanted, but I agree with LittleMo in that he needs to think for himself and be true to his gentle and sensitive side. Having said that, it makes more interesting viewing anyway!

----------


## feelingyellow

I'm not surprised Stacey would feel neglected if Bradley neglected her a bit, she seems to like it to be all about her which is quite good with her relationship with Bradley as he doesn't mind it not being about him and would perfer to keep his problems to himself then tell Stacey about them.

----------


## littlemo

> I'm not surprised Stacey would feel neglected if Bradley neglected her a bit, she seems to like it to be all about her which is quite good with her relationship with Bradley as he doesn't mind it not being about him and would perfer to keep his problems to himself then tell Stacey about them.


I'm not sure how Bradley would feel about opening up to Stacey. I think Stacey finds it a lot harder to open up than him, but we don't really know Bradley that well so its difficult to say.  

I don't know how serious the situation is with his dad. Clearly he doesn't like him, but I'm not sure why he doesn't. If it's something major I think Bradley would be effected by it a lot more than appears to be now. Unless Stacey's not the only one who hides behind a front.

----------


## feelingyellow

> I'm not sure how Bradley would feel about opening up to Stacey. I think Stacey finds it a lot harder to open up than him, but we don't really know Bradley that well so its difficult to say.  
> 
> I don't know how serious the situation is with his dad. Clearly he doesn't like him, but I'm not sure why he doesn't. If it's something major I think Bradley would be effected by it a lot more than appears to be now. Unless Stacey's not the only one who hides behind a front.


Hmm, I guess in time we'll find out more about Bradley... he's only been in a few weeks so you can't really tell his exact personality...

Hmm, has Bradley ever actually mentioned his Dad?
I think Max must have done something awful because I don't think he's mentioned his dad at all...

----------


## littlemo

> Hmm, I guess in time we'll find out more about Bradley... he's only been in a few weeks so you can't really tell his exact personality...
> 
> Hmm, has Bradley ever actually mentioned his Dad?
> I think Max must have done something awful because I don't think he's mentioned his dad at all...


He has mentioned his dad, it was after the whole Jake fiasco. Stacey said to Bradley that his mum would probably tell him to stay well clear of her, and he said she would but that she married his dad so her opinion didn't count for much. Clearly he feels hostile towards his dad. But on the other hand I suppose family is family, and it is difficult to walk away. 

I heard it's going to be a family reunion that is going to leave Stacey out in the cold, so probably there's a lot to talk about, but stuff that's going to get sorted out because I think he's going to be a permanent character (not sure on this actually, does anyone know if he's going to be in it permanently?!).

----------


## feelingyellow

I never remember what happens in EE lol, I fall asleep through all the bad stuff and forget to wake up for the good!   :Rotfl:  

Hmm, if it is a family reunion, then I guess Max wouldn't have done something really bad as that would be unforgiven ... just something quite bad ...

Hmm, don't know ... he sounds quite good at the moment so I hope so!  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> I never remember what happens in EE lol, I fall asleep through all the bad stuff and forget to wake up for the good!   
> 
> Hmm, if it is a family reunion, then I guess Max wouldn't have done something really bad as that would be unforgiven ... just something quite bad ...
> 
> Hmm, don't know ... he sounds quite good at the moment so I hope so!


Yeah I'm not sure how bad Max has been to Bradley. In the rumour about Ruby/Bradley, it says that Max was in prison and fled the country when he was released. Though the Ruby/Bradley thing is a bit far fetched, the Max stuff could be true. Who knows? the EE writers I guess! lol. 

I'm quite excited to see Bradley and Max having some interaction, it should be good! 

P.S.- Remember to wake up when Bradley and Stacey are on!

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yeah I'm not sure how bad Max has been to Bradley. In the rumour about Ruby/Bradley, it says that Max was in prison and fled the country when he was released. Though the Ruby/Bradley thing is a bit far fetched, the Max stuff could be true. Who knows? the EE writers I guess! lol. 
> 
> I'm quite excited to see Bradley and Max having some interaction, it should be good! 
> 
> P.S.- Remember to wake up when Bradley and Stacey are on!


Lol, hmmm but why would Max be in prison? And Ruby and Bradley... eww no way lol!

It should be, as long as the EE writers don't mess it up!  :Big Grin: 

Lmao, I'll try - oh wait, Sonia and Naomi are on tonight - I'll be awake all through the episode!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## x Amby x

Stacey and Bradley are way better suited than Bradley and Ruby!

----------


## littlemo

> Lol, hmmm but why would Max be in prison? And Ruby and Bradley... eww no way lol!
> 
> It should be, as long as the EE writers don't mess it up! 
> 
> Lmao, I'll try - oh wait, Sonia and Naomi are on tonight - I'll be awake all through the episode!


I think Max is supposed to be quite a violent character, from what we've seen in the past and heard. So if he has been in prison it's probably assault or something along those lines. Not saying it's true though!

Bradley and Ruby would be so wrong for each other, absolutely! I love him and Stacey, they just click. I'm thinking the rumour about Bradley and Ruby is false, it does seem unrealistic.

----------


## littlemo

There's some pictures of Bradley and Stacey for tomorrow's episode on DS. If anybody is interested. They do get passionate again! Very nice.

----------


## feelingyellow

Oooo looks nice  :Stick Out Tongue:  And Bradley's got a haircut!   :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## littlemo

> Oooo looks nice  And Bradley's got a haircut!


I hated his haircut! He looks like a choirboy! lol. 

It looks like they put a pan on his head and cut round it. 

Nice for Bradley and Stacey that they've got together now. Hopefully on a permanent basis. That thing he was saying about being frightened to sleep with her just in case his head explodes (was that a euphanism lol.) It was probably just me, but the first time I heard it I was like, did he really say that?! 

It did sound like he was a virgin, maybe he just hasn't been with anyone like Stacey before, but it sound kind of like he was very inexperienced.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Or maybe he just doesn't want to 'do it' in hotel corridors.....

----------


## shannisrules

> Or maybe he just doesn't want to 'do it' in hotel corridors.....


but this is stacey remember richie not lacey! i know i was like what did he just say when he said "i dont want my head to explode" at first it sounded very dirty then he went on to say a bit more

----------


## littlemo

> i know i was like what did he just say when he said "i dont want my head to explode" at first it sounded very dirty then he went on to say a bit more


Do you think maybe, that's what we were supposed to think, but they weren't allowed to say it directly, before the watershed. Although Bradley did talk about an instant burst of pleasure, which was quite self explanatory.

I know he hasn't said in so many words that he's a virgin, but I kind of get the feeling that we are supposed to think that. There's all this nervousness about sleeping with Stacey and Deano was making a toast to him in the pub.
Also this idea of changing his haircut, Do you think that's the producers choice? or Charlie's? I wouldn't think it to be Charlie's because I've heard that he's in a rock band, and I wouldn't think that kind of image would be all the rage. Only with country singers would that be appropriate, I would say. I think the haircut gives off an image of 'innocence', like the choirboy analogy earlier.

----------


## BlackKat

Glad I'm not the only one who raised an eyebrow at Bradley's "head exploding."   :Rotfl:   :Lol:

----------


## feelingyellow

Head exploding did sound quite erm ... unusual lol  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I like Bradley's haircut, I think it suits him lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Probably the producers, cos it suits his character  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Probably the producers, cos it suits his character


Yeah but does it suit his character?! I thought there was supposed to be more to Bradley than met the eye. The haircut makes him seem like a geek, and quite childlike, I don't think that's him. 

He's quite sensible and work orientated, but we have seen that he can be quite cunning, and can stand up for himself. He also is able to let his feelings be known. He doesn't tend to stand on the fence, when he's got something important to say. I just don't think the haircut is right.

Maybe it's temporary. Perhaps Stacey will try and style him a bit. Not that he should take any notice of her, or fit into what Stacey wants for him. But it would be nice for her to loosen him up a bit. If that's what he wants, of course.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yeah but does it suit his character?! I thought there was supposed to be more to Bradley than met the eye. The haircut makes him seem like a geek, and quite childlike, I don't think that's him. 
> 
> He's quite sensible and work orientated, but we have seen that he can be quite cunning, and can stand up for himself. He also is able to let his feelings be known. He doesn't tend to stand on the fence, when he's got something important to say. I just don't think the haircut is right.
> 
> Maybe it's temporary. Perhaps Stacey will try and style him a bit. Not that he should take any notice of her, or fit into what Stacey wants for him. But it would be nice for her to loosen him up a bit. If that's what he wants, of course.


Hmm, I think it looks yes a little bit childish, but the old one just looked really geeky, like wannabe-rockstar thing - this one shows that he's a bit of a mama's boy (he does mention her quite a bit, so I'm guessing) and quite sensible.
Stacey probably will lol, she'll want him to be the 'perfect' boyfriend and try to change him ... but then she'll realise she can't!   :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> Hmm, I think it looks yes a little bit childish, but the old one just looked really geeky, like wannabe-rockstar thing - this one shows that he's a bit of a mama's boy (he does mention her quite a bit, so I'm guessing) and quite sensible.
> Stacey probably will lol, she'll want him to be the 'perfect' boyfriend and try to change him ... but then she'll realise she can't!


Yeah Stacey has commented on the way Bradley dresses before now, but I think she realises now that appearances can be deceptive, and that what somebody wears doesn't necessarily define a person. I think she sees beyond it now. 

I think their relationship is quite mature. Last night they shared some feelings and talked about sex, and I thought it was very sensible. They are certainly miles ahead of Deano when it comes to maturity.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yeah Stacey has commented on the way Bradley dresses before now, but I think she realises now that appearances can be deceptive, and that what somebody wears doesn't necessarily define a person. I think she sees beyond it now. 
> 
> I think their relationship is quite mature. Last night they shared some feelings and talked about sex, and I thought it was very sensible. They are certainly miles ahead of Deano when it comes to maturity.


Yeah, remember the frog jumper!   :Rotfl:  Aww, yeah she does... so weird how 1 person can change your whole views...

Denfinately, after all Deano is ... Deano!   :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, remember the frog jumper!   Aww, yeah she does... so weird how 1 person can change your whole views...
> 
> Denfinately, after all Deano is ... Deano!


The frog jumper?! Did Bradley wear that?! I can't remember. When did that happen? 

As you say Deano is Deano, you can't expect anything more from him really can you?! When he gets a proper girlfriend of his own, maybe he'll start seeing things different. I think he's all mouth and no trousers myself.

----------


## littlemo

Did you know that Stacey/Lacey has only been in it a year and 4/5 months? I thought she'd been in it a lot longer than that. I was getting a bit confused because she's 17 now, and it seems such a long time ago since she slept with Spencer (and you know she was 16 and she pretended she was underage). I thought it was EE getting it wrong. I am very surprised at that! 

It's hard to imagine the square without Stacey in it!

----------


## di marco

> The frog jumper?! Did Bradley wear that?! I can't remember. When did that happen?


he wore it on the day jim gave it to him, he was outside the brannings front door wearing it when stacey came out the slaters and bradley made a comment about how many frogs were on it and stacey made a nasty comment about bradley back

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> it seems such a long time ago since she slept with Spencer


That was her first episode!  It was on a Monday.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> That was her first episode!  It was on a Monday.


Really?? I never knew that. I thought she was in it for quite a while before sleeping with Spencer.

----------


## littlemo

> Really?? I never knew that. I thought she was in it for quite a while before sleeping with Spencer.


So did I! If it was the first episode she slept with Spencer she wouldn't be 16, because according to the Eastenders website, she turned 16 about a week after she arrived in the square. Maybe they decided her birthday a couple of months after she arrived, and got a bit confused, i don't know. But Stacey definetely was 16 when she was with Spencer, because of that whole business with her pretending to be underage. 

Anyway, just been watching the Stacey/Bradley bits again from yesterday, it is so great to see them together! I liked how they were really nervous with each other at the beginning, and then relaxed and became comfortable with each other after their talk.  Loved Bradley's reaction when Stacey put her hand on his knee, and when he was putting his arm around her. He's really not good at this foreplay business, is he?! He's really shy. I feel for him. I'm glad Stacey's being really understanding.

----------


## feelingyellow

I remember all the Stacey/Spencer stuff lol, she was in it about a week before the Spencer stuff started ...

Why did Bradley have to wait like a week to apologise? I'm sure they would have seen each other beforehand! And even that apology wasn't proper! She went over to him in the cafe not him go over to her! It's getting a bit unrealistic with them hardly being in it!

----------


## littlemo

> I remember all the Stacey/Spencer stuff lol, she was in it about a week before the Spencer stuff started ...
> 
> Why did Bradley have to wait like a week to apologise? I'm sure they would have seen each other beforehand! And even that apology wasn't proper! She went over to him in the cafe not him go over to her! It's getting a bit unrealistic with them hardly being in it!


Yeah they definetely could have done with Bradley and Stacey before Friday. And there should have been a proper apology from Bradley. I think Bradley would be beating himself up about the way he treated Stacey, he wouldn't just leave her thinking all sorts about him.

I think Stacey made the first move because she really cares about him, but also because she knew Bradley was feeling bad about what happened and he would find it difficult to talk about what had occured. I think he was feeling really embarrassed.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> That was her first episode!  It was on a Monday.


Incorrect Richie.  :Nono:  She slept with him a week after she arrived.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Is it just me or has Bradley got much better looking now he looked so nice in thursdays episode dont you think

----------


## JustJodi

*I am getting a few mixed signals here gang,, a while back  some of us (me included ) were spectulating that Bradley may be GAY..Now I am begining to think he is struggling with his sexuality?? Based on his behavior?? Now before you all go attacking me.. this is purely MY OBSERVATION,,*

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> *I am getting a few mixed signals here gang,, a while back  some of us (me included ) were spectulating that Bradley may be GAY..Now I am begining to think he is struggling with his sexuality?? Based on his behavior?? Now before you all go attacking me.. this is purely MY OBSERVATION,,*


Yeah i understand that this is just your observation and when he first arrived in the Square, i heard rumours that he might be gay but now i don't think he is because he seems happy with Stacey. I think he was just being shy in Friday's episode as when he made a move on her before, Stacey backed off  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> *I am getting a few mixed signals here gang,, a while back  some of us (me included ) were spectulating that Bradley may be GAY..Now I am begining to think he is struggling with his sexuality?? Based on his behavior?? Now before you all go attacking me.. this is purely MY OBSERVATION,,*


You know, I'm getting quite confused about his behaviour as well. Obviously he's very nervous about taking things further with Stacey, and even though he says he fancies her, I don't know if there is enough passion in their relationship. I'm not talking about sex, just that click that people are supposed to have when they really like each other. 

I think Bradley and Stacey have a more mature relationship, maybe passion isn't what there looking for in each other. I think we need to see more of them, to see how things progress. I think they have something really special. But I think the writers could consider exploring Bradley's sexuality as a possible storyline. Not necessairily him turning out to be gay, just exploring his feelings in more depth. 

Actually.., this is totally out there, and it's already been done many times. But I was thinking it might be a good storyline to have Bradley go off with Sean (Stacey's brother), there's been some talk about bringing a young male gay couple into the square later in the year, and I was speculating over whether Sean might be one of pairing, whether him being gay might have caused him to leave home, or something. I know it already happened with the whole Simon/Tiffany/Tony situation but I thought it was a great plotline.

But as I say I love Bradley and Stacey together, and this gay thing is probably just a rumour. I can't really see two young Jacksons turning out to be homosexual, Eastenders might be accused of being to sensationalist.

----------


## littlemo

Oh, I forgot to mention, the webcam suggests Bradley and Stacey are still together in the middle of May, I think it's the 15th? they are filming today. Stacey still seems to acting like her normal self.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Oh, I forgot to mention, the webcam suggests Bradley and Stacey are still together in the middle of May, I think it's the 15th? they are filming today. Stacey still seems to acting like her normal self.


That's great. I am glad Stacey and Bradley are still together  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> That's great. I am glad Stacey and Bradley are still together


Yeah! It's great isn't it?! And it seems Bradley hasn't changed Stacey's personality completely. I think the Foxes are really going to rub Stacey up the wrong way! lol.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Yeah! It's great isn't it?! And it seems Bradley hasn't changed Stacey's personality completely. I think the Foxes are really going to rub Stacey up the wrong way! lol.


Yeah i think they will. I get the feeling that Chelsea Fox and Stacey will become bitter rivals  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah i think they will. I get the feeling that Chelsea Fox and Stacey will become bitter rivals


It's going to be great! Is Chelsea is 'Squiggle' the younger one of the sisters? or is she the older one?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am not sure i think the older one is "squiggle"  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> I am not sure i think the older one is "squiggle"


I just found it on the EE website, 'squiggle' is the younger one (apparently she was nicknamed that, because that's what she looked like on her scan picture), her real name is Elizabeth Fox and she's 16. The older one is Chelsea Fox who is 21. It seems 'Squiggle' is the one that is going to be causing all the mischief, so I reckon she might be the one Stacey has problems with. 

Although I'm not sure it's her Bradley and Stacey are talking about on the webcam. It seems that Bradley is very concerned that Stacey isn't friends with this person, and I don't know why he would care about her not being friends with 'Squiggle'. On the webcam he says 'it would make it a lot easier if she friends with her'. So maybe the person on the webcam is a work colleague or something.

----------


## littlemo

Bradley and Stacey are in it next Monday (I thought you might like to know). I read it on DS, and then went on to the Webcam to check. You've probably read it but it says something along the lines of this;

Bradley: Who was on the phone?
Stacey: Just Robbie Williams begging me to go out with him again. 
Bradley: I didn't know he was your type
Stacey: He isn't, that's why I turned him down. 

It sounds like they are just hanging out together. I'm not sure if it's before or after Ruby arrives. Maybe we don't actually see her turn up on Stacey's doorstep. Perhaps they'll just show her there, and we are mean't to believe she's stayed over the weekend.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> *I am getting a few mixed signals here gang,, a while back  some of us (me included ) were spectulating that Bradley may be GAY..Now I am begining to think he is struggling with his sexuality?? Based on his behavior?? Now before you all go attacking me.. this is purely MY OBSERVATION,,*


I dont think he is gay i dont think he understands what Stacey wants one day she wants them to be together the next day she is pushing him away i think the poor lad is confused

----------


## littlemo

> I dont think he is gay i dont think he understands what Stacey wants one day she wants them to be together the next day she is pushing him away i think the poor lad is confused


I think your right. The most likely explanation is that he's just shy. And after that whole incident in the 'alley', he was bound to be wary of coming on too strong again.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I think your right. The most likely explanation is that he's just shy. And after that whole incident in the 'alley', he was bound to be wary of coming on too strong again.


That is exactley what i was trying to say but i didnt know how to explain it but i deffinatly think the poor guy is just confused and wants to take things slow until Stacey is ready

----------


## littlemo

> I definetely think the poor guy is just confused and wants to take things slow until Stacey is ready


I think he wants to take things slow until he's ready. I get the feeling that he sees Stacey as being quite experienced when it comes to sex, and he feels quite inadequate about that. 

I think another talk needs to take place where Stacey explains to him that she isn't as 'popular' as her reputation suggests. And that she is just as scared as he is to take it to the next level. It was probably what they were getting at on Friday, but I think it needs to be spelled out more clearly to him.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I think he wants to take things slow until he's ready. I get the feeling that he sees Stacey as being quite experienced when it comes to sex, and he feels quite inadequate about that. 
> 
> I think another talk needs to take place where Stacey explains to him that she isn't as 'popular' as her reputation suggests. And that she is just as scared as he is to take it to the next level. It was probably what they were getting at on Friday, but I think it needs to be spelled out more clearly to him.


Yeh but he must also be scared of going to fast for Stacey she obviously doesnt know what she wants either

----------


## littlemo

> Yeh but he must also be scared of going to fast for Stacey she obviously doesnt know what she wants either


Yeah. 

I got the Tv Easy magazine, there is some quite good stuff with Stacey, Ruby and Bradley next week. Bradley thinks Stacey is cheating on him, but it's just because she's preoccupied with Ruby. It's sure to be cleared up! There's some good pictures of the Slaters and Ruby/Stacey. Jake brings Ruby home to the Slaters because he finds her sleepwalking, and when they get back Ruby starts screaming which wakes up the rest of the Slaters, and they are a bit infuriated with Jake. He's sure to explain what happened though.

Bradley's so sweet! It's like he thinks he doesn't deserve Stacey. He needs to be more confident, as far as him and Stacey go. Just because she's a bit of a wild child, it doesn't mean that she's going to go and cheat on him. He needs to think more of himself.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yeah. 
> 
> I got the Tv Easy magazine, there is some quite good stuff with Stacey, Ruby and Bradley next week. Bradley thinks Stacey is cheating on him, but it's just because she's preoccupied with Ruby. It's sure to be cleared up! There's some good pictures of the Slaters and Ruby/Stacey. Jake brings Ruby home to the Slaters because he finds her sleepwalking, and when they get back Ruby starts screaming which wakes up the rest of the Slaters, and they are a bit infuriated with Jake. He's sure to explain what happened though.
> 
> Bradley's so sweet! It's like he thinks he doesn't deserve Stacey. He needs to be more confident, as far as him and Stacey go. Just because she's a bit of a wild child, it doesn't mean that she's going to go and cheat on him. He needs to think more of himself.


Ooo that sounds really good!  :Big Grin: 
Bless Bradley, though he should trust her a bit more! Don't think Stacey's going to be happy knowing Bradley doesn't trust her not to cheat on him!

----------


## littlemo

> Ooo that sounds really good! 
> Bless Bradley, though he should trust her a bit more! Don't think Stacey's going to be happy knowing Bradley doesn't trust her not to cheat on him!


No I don't think she would be happy about that. Stacey has a lot of respect for Bradley. I think if it ever came to a point where she didn't like him anymore she would tell him. I don't think she'd want him to be hurt by anything she did. 

Bradley needs to trust Stacey. It might be easy to jump to conculsions, but it's better to find out what's what before jumping in with both feet. One thing he should never do is listen to his mates (in regards to Stacey), they have no idea what there talking about. 

I think Bradley might keep his suspicions to himself and then find out about Ruby and realise that he was wrong.

----------


## feelingyellow

> No I don't think she would be happy about that. Stacey has a lot of respect for Bradley. I think if it ever came to a point where she didn't like him anymore she would tell him. I don't think she'd want him to be hurt by anything she did. 
> 
> Bradley needs to trust Stacey. It might be easy to jump to conculsions, but it's better to find out what's what before jumping in with both feet. One thing he should never do is listen to his mates (in regards to Stacey), they have no idea what there talking about. 
> 
> I think Bradley might keep his suspicions to himself and then find out about Ruby and realise that he was wrong.


Yeah Bradley denfinately shouldn't trust his mates, apart from Martin I don't think any have ever really had a serious relationship!
Maybe Bradley tells Deano about what he thinks and then Deano tells Stacey? Or maybe another one of his mates? I think Stacey will probably find out, because that makes a really good storyline!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

> Yeah Bradley denfinately shouldn't trust his mates, apart from Martin I don't think any have ever really had a serious relationship!
> Maybe Bradley tells Deano about what he thinks and then Deano tells Stacey? Or maybe another one of his mates? I think Stacey will probably find out, because that makes a really good storyline!


deano annoyed the hell out of me on friday. When he heard Bradley was cooking a meal for stacey he automatic assume sex... Can't a guy cook for a girl without it leading somewhere. Bradley has respect and he has lots for Stacey. I hate deano  :Angry:

----------


## JustJodi

> deano annoyed the hell out of me on friday. When he heard Bradley was cooking a meal for stacey he automatic assume sex... Can't a guy cook for a girl without it leading somewhere. Bradley has respect and he has lots for Stacey. I hate deano


*You and me both Siobhan I absolutely hate Deano,, hes probably the most annoying character in EE at the moment,well next to Naomi..*
*Bradley is just trying to do something nice, and Deano automatically assumes it is  WINK WINK NUDGE NUDGE,, gawwwwwwwwwwwd *

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Yeah. 
> 
> I got the Tv Easy magazine, there is some quite good stuff with Stacey, Ruby and Bradley next week. Bradley thinks Stacey is cheating on him, but it's just because she's preoccupied with Ruby. It's sure to be cleared up! There's some good pictures of the Slaters and Ruby/Stacey. Jake brings Ruby home to the Slaters because he finds her sleepwalking, and when they get back Ruby starts screaming which wakes up the rest of the Slaters, and they are a bit infuriated with Jake. He's sure to explain what happened though.
> 
> Bradley's so sweet! It's like he thinks he doesn't deserve Stacey. He needs to be more confident, as far as him and Stacey go. Just because she's a bit of a wild child, it doesn't mean that she's going to go and cheat on him. He needs to think more of himself.


Im looking foward to this sounds good anything involving Bradley and Stacey will do me

----------


## littlemo

> *You and me both Siobhan I absolutely hate Deano,, hes probably the most annoying character in EE at the moment,well next to Naomi..*
> *Bradley is just trying to do something nice, and Deano automatically assumes it is  WINK WINK NUDGE NUDGE,, gawwwwwwwwwwwd *


I think Deano's alright. I think most young guys are like that. He's quite immature, which Bradley isn't. But just because they have different attitudes it doesn't mean they can't be friends. I think they play off each other nicely. Deano is more fun loving, and Bradley is sweet and sensitive. Lovely combination!

But if he ever says anything bad about Stacey again, I give Bradley permission to punch him! lol.

----------


## littlemo

Anyone got Heat magazine according to somebody on EE Online they give Monday's episode 5 stars (it's on the Monday's tv listings page)? and the  person on the website says it's centred around Stacey/Bradley and Ruby (which we already knew, but I think it says somethings that we may not know). If anyone's got any information please post! 

We know Bradley suspects Stacey of cheating, but does he confront her? or is it just sorted out when he realises that Ruby is in trouble?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Anyone got Heat magazine according to somebody on EE Online they give Monday's episode 5 stars ?


Don't forget Heat are highly biased towards EE, e.g. they inflate their viewing figures.

----------


## littlemo

> Don't forget Heat are highly biased towards EE, e.g. they inflate their viewing figures.


Are they?! I don't really read it. Still I am looking forward to seeing Bradley and Stacey, it should be good!

Read more on EE Online, it said that in (Heat) it said something about Bradley only just convincing her to go out with him, and now it looks like he'll have to spend the evening in with Dot playing scrabble (something like that). He just gets the wrong end of the stick. 

Stacey just made a joke out of the phone call, she wasn't really lying! She said it was 'Robbie Williams'. I wonder if Bradley asks her who it was again?!

----------


## littlemo

Did anyone see the clip of Ruby and Stacey on This Morning? It was very sweet. Ruby was saying that she wanted her dad to confess to the murder but she wasn't expecting all of what was in the paper. She was sad because she no longer had anyone, and Stacey told her that she had her.

Then Ruby went on to say that she was a real bitch to Stacey, and Stacey said 'I wouldn't worry about I'm a total bitch all the time' (or something like that). I found that bit it quite funny actually. Classic Stacey reaction!  And they hugged. Nice!

Sharon Marshall said that there's going to be a lot more Ruby and Stacey in the coming months (well I think that's what she said anyway, I only caught the end of the sentence).

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Did anyone see the clip of Ruby and Stacey on This Morning? It was very sweet. Ruby was saying that she wanted her dad to confess to the murder but she wasn't expecting all of what was in the paper. She was sad because she no longer had anyone, and Stacey told her that she had her.
> 
> Then Ruby went on to say that she was a real bitch to Stacey, and Stacey said 'I wouldn't worry about I'm a total bitch all the time' (or something like that). I found that bit it quite funny actually. Classic Stacey reaction!  And they hugged. Nice!
> 
> Sharon Marshall said that there's going to be a lot more Ruby and Stacey in the coming months (well I think that's what she said anyway, I only caught the end of the sentence).


I am glad we will be seeing more Stacey and Ruby in the coming months. They make a great double act in my opinion and Stacey and Ruby are both my favourite characters at the moment  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah Bradley and Stacey seem to be very much together throughout the next couple of months. There's quite a bit on the webcam about them and the new spoilers about Bradley trying to impress Stacey with his boss's sports car, sound great! 

Bradley might be different to the boys she's been interested in previously but I think she's realising that Bradley is a much better bet. Somebody who can drive, has a decent job, and who can take care of her properly. I don't think Stacey is really interested in material things though, she is an independent person. But it just shows how much more mature Bradley is. She needs someone like that. He's really great for her! It's getting good!

----------


## feelingyellow

Aww! That sounds really sweet!   :Wub:  I can't wait for it happen, bless them!   :Cheer: 
Aww bless little Bradley!  :Wub:

----------


## littlemo

Tonight, does Bradley actually accuse Stacey of cheating? or does he just suspect it and stay quiet about it?! I would like to know.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

why would bradley have any reason for suspecting stacy for cheating?

----------


## Siobhan

> why would bradley have any reason for suspecting stacy for cheating?


I assume cause she is going to spend lots of time with Ruby and not tell him who she is with so he thinks it is another man.. that is just my guess

----------


## BlackKat

I'm getting slightly annoyed with Stacey & Bradley now...or more the fact that we don't seem to be getting to see them as a couple. Why don't they just have Bradley know why Stacey's distracted and say "It's okay, you should be supporting your mate, we'll do something together later."

We didn't see them for a week after they finally got together and when we did they had an argument. They make up and solve that problem, and now we're getting another problem straight after. I wouldn't mind if we had nice scenes in between but problem after problem is going to get really boring.

----------


## Siobhan

> We didn't see them for a week after they finally got together and when we did they had an argument. They make up and solve that problem, and now we're getting another problem straight after. I wouldn't mind if we had nice scenes in between but problem after problem is going to get really boring.


 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  Eastender writer must have been reading our SBBB as that is what is happening with the couple left in there

----------


## *-Rooney-*

right im confused whats the sbbb

----------


## Layne

> right im confused whats the sbbb


SBBB Is soapboards big brother  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Nice episode with Bradley and Stacey! I was embarrassed for Bradley when he walked into the Slaters shouting the odds. It made me feel good that Stacey was in the right for once. Although she could have told him about Ruby, she knows he wouldn't have said anything. But they were never really alone, were they, so it was a bit difficult!

Deano sticking his oar in again. But he never manages to get the better of Bradley. He can always stand up for himself. It was a funny quote when Bradley said 'It's not in Stacey's character to lie'. I was like what planet are you on! lol. 

Nice first scene with Ruby first seeing Bradley and having no idea who he was. Good scene! And the bit with Bradley and Stacey on the stairs having a nice little chat. Very sweet! Bradley 'Call me if you need me' ah.

----------


## BlackKat

I was wondering tonight whether Bradley was going to find Ruby in Stacey's bedroom and wonder what was going on.   :Lol:  Other than that I didn't enjoy tonights scenes. The entire thing was unnecessary because it was unnecessary from Stacey to lie.

I think the only way I'd ever find a Bradley, Ruby, Stacey love triangle interesting was if it was Bradley/Stacey/Ruby, rather than Stacey/Bradley/Ruby.

----------


## littlemo

> I was wondering tonight whether Bradley was going to find Ruby in Stacey's bedroom and wonder what was going on.   Other than that I didn't enjoy tonights scenes. The entire thing was unnecessary because it was unnecessary from Stacey to lie.
> 
> I think the only way I'd ever find a Bradley, Ruby, Stacey love triange interesting was if it was Bradley/Stacey/Ruby, rather than Stacey/Bradley/Ruby.


You have a saucy mind! lol. 

I actually think they could make a Stacey/Bradley/Ruby love triangle believeable. I love Stacey and Bradley's relationship, and I didn't think Bradley could cheat on Stacey, but after tonight I got the feeling that they were trying to make us feel secure in the fact that Stacey can be trusted. Which makes me wonder if Bradley can be. You know how they make us think something is for keeps and then unexpectedly turn on us. Well it's an idea anyway!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

They were great in tonight's episode but i agree with black kat, it would be nice to see scenes with Bradley and Stacey being happy in their relationship and us as viewers not seeing problem after problem with them  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> They were great in tonight's episode but i agree with black kat, it would be nice to see scenes with Bradley and Stacey being happy in their relationship and us as viewers not seeing problem after problem with them


I think there has to be some 'fire' in their relationship. Stacey isn't somebody who is just going to settle down, and lose her personality all together. And Bradley is bound to feel uneasy about that. I love their little conflicts, as long as it doesn't break them up, I don't see a problem with it. 

We did see a lot of moments where they were acting as a couple tonight. I think they just need to strike a nice balance. In the last scene they had together Stacey was acting very mature. Their relationship seems to be getting serious! She seems to be falling for him big style!

----------


## littlemo

Do you think Bradley has a temper on him?! He wouldn't hurt Stacey intentionally but he does seem to get wound up easily. He doesn't like people making a fool out of him, and I think that's a dangerous territory. 

I think his dad is quite a violent man, and I think maybe there is a bit of him in Bradley. A very small bit, mind you! Bradley's a really nice guy, but he did seem really stressed out. Probably way off here, but seeing a parent be violent, sometimes has an effect on a child.

----------


## littlemo

Somebody said Bradley and Stacey are definetely in it on Thursday?! Does anyone know any gossip about them?!

----------


## Florijo

It will be interesting to see Bradley's reaction to his dad when he shows up. I'd really like to know the background story with Bradley and his dad and mum. I think down the line it might be interesting if they brought his mum into the picture as well. 

On Bradley/Stacey. Slightly concerned that Ruby being back could throw a spanner in the works. Stacey likes Bradley but with Ruby being back she may not have as much time for him and they need to spend enough time together to really build their relationship.

----------


## tammyy2j

> On Bradley/Stacey. Slightly concerned that Ruby being back could throw a spanner in the works. Stacey likes Bradley but with Ruby being back she may not have as much time for him and they need to spend enough time together to really build their relationship.


Yes i agree i think Ruby being back with definitely affect Stadley but i hope they say together. At first i prefered Stacey with Deano but now i like her and Bradley as a couple.

----------


## littlemo

> It will be interesting to see Bradley's reaction to his dad when he shows up. I'd really like to know the background story with Bradley and his dad and mum. I think down the line it might be interesting if they brought his mum into the picture as well. 
> 
> On Bradley/Stacey. Slightly concerned that Ruby being back could throw a spanner in the works. Stacey likes Bradley but with Ruby being back she may not have as much time for him and they need to spend enough time together to really build their relationship.


Yeah, they do talk about a family reunion for Bradley in magazines, but i've heard nothing about his mother joining. It doesn't seem like 3 men really constitute as a family reunion. Since Jim and Bradley are already together. It's just one extra person. 

Anyway it's supposed to leave Stacey out in the cold, so clearly there must be a lot to talk about, between Bradley and his dad. And possibly Jim and Max as well. I'm really looking forward to it! 

Even though Stacey might feel neglected, I think her more than anyone would understand what family means to a person. She wouldn't put Bradley ahead of her mum.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Yeah, they do talk about a family reunion for Bradley in magazines, but i've heard nothing about his mother joining. It doesn't seem like 3 men really constitute as a family reunion. Since Jim and Bradley are already together. It's just one extra person. 
> 
> Anyway it's supposed to leave Stacey out in the cold, so clearly there must be a lot to talk about, between Bradley and his dad. And possibly Jim and Max as well. I'm really looking forward to it! 
> 
> Even though Stacey might feel neglected, I think her more than anyone would understand what family means to a person. She wouldn't put Bradley ahead of her mum.


She understands what a family is about, so I think she will empathize.

----------


## Siobhan

Ok who wishes Deano would leave Bradley alone??? Look at monday night, bradley totally trusted stacey until deano said something. the whole mix up with them going further was also Deano winding Bradley up and if he calls him "bradders" once more I will scream.. I hate deano  :Angry:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Ok who wishes Deano would leave Bradley alone??? Look at monday night, bradley totally trusted stacey until deano said something. the whole mix up with them going further was also Deano winding Bradley up and if he calls him "bradders" once more I will scream.. I hate deano


You take words right out of my mouth, Deano is a complete Brad(ders) himself!. He annoys the hell out of me, when he is around Bradley. He is immature, and his dad saying he was different before his brother died, maybe he could become a bit les selfconfident.

----------


## Siobhan

> You take words right out of my mouth, Deano is a complete Brad(ders) himself!. He annoys the hell out of me, when he is around Bradley. He is immature, and his dad saying he was different before his brother died, maybe he could become a bit les selfconfident.


Hopefully, maybe over the months we will see a different Deano.. First thing I can see happening is him trying to get with Ruby. i hope this doesn't happen

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Hopefully, maybe over the months we will see a different Deano.. First thing I can see happening is him trying to get with Ruby. i hope this doesn't happen


Oh no!  :Ninja:  
He came to the square when she left, didn't he?

----------


## Siobhan

> Oh no!  
> He came to the square when she left, didn't he?


Yep.. he never met Ruby as far as I know.. can you image what Johnny would have done to him if he did try it on with her  :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

Deano does know Ruby. He arrived the first episode of January, and Ruby didnât leave until halfway through January, possibly even beginning of February. There was a scene where he offered to buy her and Stacey a drink and Ruby tried flirting with him to make Juley jealous.

----------


## Siobhan

> Deano does know Ruby. He arrived the first episode of January, and Ruby didnât leave until halfway through January, possibly even beginning of February. There was a scene where he offered to buy her and Stacey a drink and Ruby tried flirting with him to make Juley jealous.


I forgot about that.. mmmm wonder what he will do now that she is single and back on the square

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh i dont know maybe a reconciliation with juley, or she might give deano a chance just so that both her and stacy have a guy at the same time so either of them isnt lonely when the others are out or have double dates

----------


## *-Rooney-*

actually im not certain about this but wasnt it deano who found ruby when she tried to kill herself

----------


## BlackKat

> actually im not certain about this but wasnt it deano who found ruby when she tried to kill herself


No it was Phil. He gave her mouth to mouth. Stacey arrived soon afterwards. Deano wasn't involved.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh yeah thats right i just had a feeling it was him for some reason, never mind

----------


## *-Rooney-*

maybe i thought that because he was the one helping stacy while she was having a meltdown in rubys house while she was throwing a party

----------


## littlemo

> maybe i thought that because he was the one helping stacy while she was having a meltdown in rubys house while she was throwing a party


Deano helped Stacey?! I don't remember that?! 

I also didn't know that Deano knew Ruby. I think it would be quite cool for them to go out together. It seems Deano is too involved with Bradley and Stacey's relationship, he should live up to his 'would be reputation' and go and get a girlfriend. Or at least a one night stand. We haven't even seen any mutual flirting going on, Dawn is completely uninterested! 

Excited to see Bradley's reaction to his dad coming! I also look forward to seeing some emotional scenes between Bradley and Stacey!

----------


## littlemo

> Ok who wishes Deano would leave Bradley alone??? Look at monday night, bradley totally trusted stacey until deano said something. the whole mix up with them going further was also Deano winding Bradley up and if he calls him "bradders" once more I will scream.. I hate deano


To be fair to Deano though, I don't think he was trying to split them up. He might be a bit of a wind up merchant but I think he genuinely likes Bradley.

Also I don't think Bradley took the advice from Deano as gospel. He shrugged off his comments, he did look like he was thinking about what he said, but then he saw for himself Stacey going in with the pizzas. Which he would have done anyway because they live next door to each other. 

I think anyone would get suspicious if you saw your girlfriend going into the house with 2 pizzas in her hand calling someone babes on the phone. When she has knocked you back to 'supposedly' pick up some stock.

Then the 'alley' thing was also to do with Big Mo's comment, and Bradley knowing that Stacey has a reputaiton. Along with the stuff Deano said about 'cavemen', but I don't think that was an intentional comment aimed at Bradley. 

So maybe it was other things along with what Deano said. But I don't Deano was totally at fault!

Even now I think Bradley has got something in the back of his mind saying, is Stacey too good for me?! Is it only a matter of time before she goes off with someonelse?! (and I don't think he needs Deano there to think that). At the moment it's kind of like a Tyrone/Maria situation (in Corrie). I think they have to go out longer to really trust each other, and realise that they both care about their relationship us much as the other one.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Deano helped Stacey?! I don't remember that?! !


yeah remember when stacy found out ruby wasnt coming back for good and she saw the for sale sign go up she went a bit loopy and threw a party in the allens so that it looked like a dump for anyone viewinmg it.  well juley turned up and i think some girl started to dance with him stacy saw this and went off her head started shoutibg to juley about how he was supposed to love ruby and hes with this other girl in her house 
she started throwing everyone out and bottles against the wall, well deano stayed there with stacy to make sure she was ok

----------


## BlackKat

It was the episode before he drugged her to make her feel better. ;)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> It was the episode before he drugged her to make her feel better. ;)


now you mention it yes it was because i remember as soon as i heard stacy mention a party i thought it was going to happen at that party

----------


## littlemo

> yeah remember when stacy found out ruby wasnt coming back for good and she saw the for sale sign go up she went a bit loopy and threw a party in the allens so that it looked like a dump for anyone viewinmg it.  well juley turned up and i think some girl started to dance with him stacy saw this and went off her head started shoutibg to juley about how he was supposed to love ruby and hes with this other girl in her house 
> she started throwing everyone out and bottles against the wall, well deano stayed there with stacy to make sure she was ok


Yeah I do remember that episode! I didn't remember Deano staying behind though, that was nice of him! 

Are you sure it was the episode before Deano drugged her? because Bradley was included in that episode, and I don't remember him being at the party?!

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah I do remember that episode! I didn't remember Deano staying behind though, that was nice of him! 
> 
> Are you sure it was the episode before Deano drugged her? because Bradley was included in that episode, and I don't remember him being at the party?!


The party at the Allens was the Monday episode. Bradley arrived on the Tuesday episode and Stacey and Deano took him to Scarlets which is where the drugging occured.

----------


## littlemo

> The party at the Allens was the Monday episode. Bradley arrived on the Tuesday episode and Stacey and Deano took him to Scarlets which is where the drugging occured.


Oh right! Shame Bradley wasn't there at the party, he probably would have sat her down and talked through her feelings, even though he didn't know her. That's the kind of guy he seems to be. Deano wouldn't be very good in that kind of situation. He tries, but lets face it, he ain't very sensitive!

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think Bradley would have done really. He didn't actually seem that fond of Stacey when they first met, or vice versa. The policewoman asked if he fancied her and he said she definitely wasn't his type.

----------


## littlemo

> I don't think Bradley would have done really. He didn't actually seem that fond of Stacey when they first met, or vice versa. The policewoman asked if he fancied her and he said she definitely wasn't his type.


I still think he would have tried to help her if she seemed troubled. At the club on the first night he was concerned about her drinking, and then he didn't like her walking home on her own, he then tried to help her when she was ill (after she'd been drugged). 

At the police station, she had just punched him, and accused him of assault, so clearly he wouldn't be admitting to liking her at that point. But once everything had been resolved,  I think that was the start of him having feelings for her. 

I wonder what he thought was his type before he met Stacey?! Probably a fellow bank clerk, somebody sweet and innocent. She hit him right between the eyes, literally! lol.

----------


## alkalinetrio

who owns the betting shop now?

----------


## alkalinetrio

ah sorry i posted in the wrong bit! clicked on wrong one sorry

----------


## littlemo

> who owns the betting shop now?


That's o.k. The person who owns the bookies is Sharon. Pat is managing it, and Jake is working for Pat.

----------


## littlemo

Shame Bradley wasn't in it tonight! But Stacey did quite well on her own. (even though there were only a few scenes of her in it). At least we've been given a reason why Bradley and Stacey are spending some time apart now (because of Stacey being there for Ruby). 

So does anyone still think there's a possibility that Bradley and Ruby will get together? I'm torn. Is it a good idea?! They are the two most important people in Stacey's life, and it would just destroy her. It would probably make a good storyline at the time. But after it's died down, what is Stacey to do with herself? Whose Ruby got to turn to? It would create a lot of loose ends.
Still, I would love to see Stacey's reaction to finding Bradley with Ruby! I love Stacey, but I just think it would be good to see!

----------


## littlemo

Also I mentioned this before, but do you think Bradley is going to be aggressive? His dad is violent, and I don't know what his upbringing was like, but I can imagine he's been witness to some violence. Bradley seems like a great guy! But when I was watching that scene on Monday night, when he was accusing Stacey of cheating, it just seemed liked he wouldn't let it go.  
He seems to have this thing about not wanting to made a fool of. Whether that has something to do with his family background (i'm not sure)?  

Anyway, probably completely wrong, but I just think it might be worth exploring!

----------


## feelingyellow

Hmm I think Bradley actually could be, he seems quite well tempered but I reckon it Stacey pushed him too hard he might lash out.

----------


## littlemo

> Hmm I think Bradley actually could be, he seems quite well tempered but I reckon it Stacey pushed him too hard he might lash out.


Yeah Stacey can be very testing at times. But that thing when he accused her of cheating, she wasn't winding him up or anything. It was Bradley who got the wrong end of the stick, and he just wouldn't let it go. 

He also didn't seem very intent of apologising, it was like an after thought, right at the end of the conversation. It seems like, if he knew he was in the wrong, he would have said sorry straight away. He clearly felt bad about it, by the way he was behaving, but I don't know, there could be something stirring there. Charlie has said that he's very cunning. And I have heard there could be more to him than meets the eye. Who knows?!

----------


## feelingyellow

Hmm, maybe he's one of those people who just HAS to be right... he's a confusing character...

----------


## BlackKat

Just found this pic on the EE webby that I hadn't seen before. Really cute: Here

----------


## x Amby x

awwwww cute pic, where abouts did you find it?

----------


## BlackKat

On the 'Your Say' page: Link There's a couple of other pictures there too.

----------


## littlemo

> Hmm, maybe he's one of those people who just HAS to be right... he's a confusing character...


Maybe. He's very insistent. Look at tonight. Stacey tells him that she doesn't want him to come over because she doesn't want Ruby to play gooseberry. And then he just turns up. 

Why?! Also he wouldn't have played gooseberry anyway because Big Mo and Charlie were there, so why did Stacey say that?! Confused?!

----------


## littlemo

> On the 'Your Say' page: Link There's a couple of other pictures there too.


There's a nice picture of Stacey/Bradley and Ruby on there too. They've got Bradley in the middle. I think it would be quite cool two have a love triangle between these three. It looks good!

----------


## littlemo

Oh I liked the stuff between Stacey and Bradley at dinner. 

Stacey was saying he insisted on coming, even though she'd told him not too. And then she said to Ruby that she was her number one. 

Bradley replied with:
'Charming!'

Stacey: 'Shut up and eat you'. lol.

----------


## BlackKat

> There's a nice picture of Stacey/Bradley and Ruby on there too. They've got Bradley in the middle. I think it would be quite cool two have a love triangle between these three. It looks good!


If they want to make Ruby the most hated character then it'd be a good way to go about it. It'd be such a huge betrayal of Stacey, especially from Ruby. After everything Stacey has done for her, often getting little to nothing in return, for Ruby to turn around and do that would be appalling.

----------


## littlemo

> If they want to make Ruby the most hated character then it'd be a good way to go about it. It'd be such a huge betrayal of Stacey, especially from Ruby. After everything Stacey has done for her, often getting little to nothing in return, for Ruby to turn around and do that would be appalling.


Yeah, I think it would be quite a powerful storyline. They are all really great characters and actors. And I think they would make it believeable.

Jessie Wallace and Kacey Ainsworth really made those scenes work (when the whole Alfie and Mo thing came out). It could be good!

----------


## BlackKat

I just don't think it would be a good storyline. Sorry to say, but I don't think Louisa has the acting ability to carry it off -- for Ruby to do that and come out the other side with any integrity would be hard for a good actress to do. We'd have to really see Ruby's turmoil at betraying her friend like that for us to sympathise in anyway with her. I don't believe Louisa could.

The climax to Little Mo and Alfie were good scenes. However the storyline as a whole was dire, and the climax in no way made up for that. I suspect this would be the same. I feel Little Mo's character is struggling to recover from that storyline, and that's with a good actress playing her.

To betray Stacey in such a way would mean an end to both Bradley/Stacey and Ruby&Stacey's friendship, and Stacey can only forgive Ruby so many times before coming across as a doormat.

I just don't think it's a good idea.  :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

Some good points. I'm not sure about Louisa's acting ability either but I think Lacey would carry it through. It would probably be more focused on Stacey, and she would deliver a convincing performance.

I think they should wait for a while, they haven't really built it up enough yet. It would take a lot for Bradley to cheat on Stacey.  And you need to feel sympathy for the characters, and it needs to be realistic.

----------


## littlemo

I don't know if Ruby would have it in her to steal her best mates boyfriend. But we do hear that Bradley meeting up with his dad again is going to push Stacey out. And Ruby has a lot of issues with her dad as well, so they could become friends and get close.

----------


## littlemo

Can't wait for Stacey to tell Bradley about her mum, that should be good! I definetely think if they are going to do episodes away from Walford (again), with Stacey and her mum, Bradley should go too. She needs somebody there with her. Ruby should have gone last time. I think it would have helped. 

I think Jean's coming into it in the Summer, but I wonder whether it'll be in Walford or where she lives. The Slaters would have their hands full if she came to live with them. After getting rid of Little Mo, you'd think they'd want some peace.

----------


## feelingyellow

I can imagine maybe something happening between Bradley and Ruby but then them immediantely feeling guilty about it and deciding to keep it a secret so that Stacey doesn't get hurt, but then she'll find out and be mad at them both and lose both of them, but then take back Ruby as she's her best friend but not take Bradley back as she can't forgive him.

Bradley finding out about Stacey and her mum would be good, Stacey's had quite a bad childhood and maybe Bradley has aswell so he'd understand.

----------


## littlemo

> I can imagine maybe something happening between Bradley and Ruby but then them immediantely feeling guilty about it and deciding to keep it a secret so that Stacey doesn't get hurt, but then she'll find out and be mad at them both and lose both of them, but then take back Ruby as she's her best friend but not take Bradley back as she can't forgive him.


Yeah I reckon she would forgive Ruby because she's been going through a hard time with her dad. It would probably seem to her that Bradley took advantage. Bradley would be in a loving stable relationship with Stacey, and Ruby would be an emotional wreck. It's obvious who your going to blame! But I would hope Stacey would know Bradley a bit better by then to realise that he isn't somebody who would ordinarily cheat, and that Ruby is probably  just as likely to be the instiagtor.

----------


## Becksfanz

NO way, it would be crazy if ruby stole Bradley. its not her type to do that

----------


## littlemo

Apparently in the last issue of Heat magazine it says that Lacey and Gillian (who play Stacey and Jean) will both be supporting carers week in June. So it could be that that is when Jean returns.

----------


## Em

> Yeah I reckon she would forgive Ruby because she's been going through a hard time with her dad. It would probably seem to her that Bradley took advantage. Bradley would be in a loving stable relationship with Stacey, and Ruby would be an emotional wreck. It's obvious who your going to blame! But I would hope Stacey would know Bradley a bit better by then to realise that he isn't somebody who would ordinarily cheat, and that Ruby is probably  just as likely to be the instiagtor.


I can totally see ruby doing that - she has been so off the rails since coming back. I think stacy should turn her back on her if she does.

----------


## littlemo

> I can totally see ruby doing that - she has been so off the rails since coming back. I think stacy should turn her back on her if she does.


I'm not sure that she would do that, but if it did happen between her and Bradley, I reckon it would be more likely to be Ruby doing the chasing. Bradley cares about Stacey a lot, I don't know why he would jeopadise what they've got. 

Another possibility is that Bradley drives Stacey away when Max comes to the square, and Ruby is the only one that he can turn to. I don't know if Deano would be any use, if Bradley needed emotional support.

----------


## littlemo

Bradley's family is extending, that should be good! I have been thinking for ages that just Max turning up doesn't really consitute as a 'family reunion' (that's been quoted in many magazines). Now Max's wife and her 2 daughters are coming into it. Maybe they couldn't say anything until it was confirmed.

It mentions in the article on DS that Max is a womaniser. The relationship reminds me of Den/Chrissie and Johnny/Tina. Tania (Max's wife) wants to build up a life of her own, and have money to support herself so that she can leave him if she needs too. He's definetely the dominant in the relationship! Maybe abusive too (it doesn't mention that though). Perhaps he's trying to turn over a leaf, I mean no mother in their right mind would allow her daughters to live with somebody who they didn't feel comfortable with.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Bradley's family is extending, that should be good! I have been thinking for ages that just Max turning up doesn't really consitute as a 'family reunion' (that's been quoted in many magazines). Now Max's wife and her 2 daughters are coming into it. Maybe they couldn't say anything until it was confirmed.
> 
> It mentions in the article on DS that Max is a womaniser. The relationship reminds me of Den/Chrissie and Johnny/Tina. Tania (Max's wife) wants to build up a life of her own, and have money to support herself so that she can leave him if she needs too. He's definetely the dominant in the relationship! Maybe abusive too (it doesn't mention that though). Perhaps he's trying to turn over a leaf, I mean no mother in their right mind would allow her daughters to live with somebody who they didn't feel comfortable with.


Ooo daughters that sounds quite good, but Bradley has never mentioned them... so maybe he doesn't get along with them very well or maybe he doesn't even know about them?

----------


## littlemo

> Ooo daughters that sounds quite good, but Bradley has never mentioned them... so maybe he doesn't get along with them very well or maybe he doesn't even know about them?


I think Bradley's kept his distance from his dad since him and his mum split up. There seems to be some resentment there. Maybe Tania was seeing Max behind his mums back and ran off with her. 

Bradley is close to his mum, and I think his father's attitude has contributed to the way he is. Which is faithful, reliable and honest. Completely the opposite of his dad. His mum must have done a good job in raising him!

----------


## feelingyellow

> I think Bradley's kept his distance from his dad since him and his mum split up. There seems to be some resentment there. Maybe Tania was seeing Max behind his mums back and ran off with her.


I never realised they had split up, lol ... I've never missed an EE episode since like 2001 except 1 but I always forget what happens!   :Lol:  
Hmm, he denfinately seems to not like his Dad as he's never mentioned and I think Jim mentioned him once and Bradley didn't seem keen to talk about him.
Yeah that sounds like like what could have happened, I don't think he would be abusive towards the daughters inless they needed Max for money because they could be poor.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Bradley is close to his mum, and I think his father's attitude has contributed to the way he is. Which is faithful, reliable and honest. Completely the opposite of his dad. His mum must have done a good job in raising him!


Yeah so probably his mum and dad split up when he was quite young, I'd say just before his teens because when he reacted the way he did with Stacey when he thought she was cheating on him, he wasn't very calm.

----------


## littlemo

> I never realised they had split up, lol ... I've never missed an EE episode since like 2001 except 1 but I always forget what happens!   
> Hmm, he denfinately seems to not like his Dad as he's never mentioned and I think Jim mentioned him once and Bradley didn't seem keen to talk about him.
> Yeah that sounds like like what could have happened, I don't think he would be abusive towards the daughters inless they needed Max for money because they could be poor.


I only know Max and Bradley's mum have split up because Max is now married to Tania (according to the newspaper article on the spoiler section). Max hasn't really been shown as a character before, they had Carol's brothers in it a long time ago when she was going out with Alan, but it was as a group, and I'm sure it wasn't the same actor. I don't think they mentioned a Max  back then either. You haven't missed an episode involving them. 

I'm not sure if Tania's daughters are Max's or not (they could be). Anyway it's bound to be difficult for Bradley having his dad turn up with a new found family. I can see he'll need a lot of time to get his head around it. It's difficult with stepfamilies isn't it?! And in Bradley's case there's probably a lot of unfinished business from the past. 

I can see Bradley becoming close to Tania. I reckon he'll be the one she'll turn to when things get rough with Max. He'll be good as a shoulder to cry on.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah so probably his mum and dad split up when he was quite young, I'd say just before his teens because when he reacted the way he did with Stacey when he thought she was cheating on him, he wasn't very calm.


Yes I agree. I think a lot of his insecurities; feeling jealous and paranoid, are things that have been projected onto him from his mum. From what the article was saying Max is somebody who is very prone to cheating, which is undoubtedly a problem Rachel (Bradley's mum) had with him. 

It seems that Bradley and his mum have similar tastes in partners. People who are impulsive and have a spark about them, but then you don't quite know what they're up to half the time. I think Stacey's impulsive, but I don't reckon she'd have an affair. Stacey's a much better person than Max appears to be. And I reckon Bradley trusts her, but then there's niggling doubts which probably come to mind when thinking about his dad.

----------


## littlemo

Liked Bradley and Stacey tonight. 

Stacey's comment about what he was wearing was funny. 'If we are dancing in the dark at least i'll be able to see him'. 

She seems to find the good in situations now, instead of immediately thinking of the bad. I love them together! 

Another reference to Max (Bradley's dad) tonight. Was that because he's coming into it soon?! Or was it to show that Ruby and Bradley have similar backgrounds? It was said right before the mention of Johnny.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Liked Bradley and Stacey tonight. 
> 
> Stacey's comment about what he was wearing was funny. 'If we are dancing in the dark at least i'll be able to see him'. 
> 
> She seems to find the good in situations now, instead of immediately thinking of the bad. I love them together! 
> 
> Another reference to Max (Bradley's dad) tonight. Was that because he's coming into it soon?! Or was it to show that Ruby and Bradley have similar backgrounds? It was said right before the mention of Johnny.


What exactly was Bradley wearing, I was eating my dinner so I wasn't really concentrating lol  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Yeah she seems to have become a much better person because of Bradley  :Wub: 

Hmm could be both...

----------


## shannisrules

> What exactly was Bradley wearing, I was eating my dinner so I wasn't really concentrating lol


it wasnt anything like outragously bad or anything i think it was just like brown trousers and a white/cream shirt thing i think it was because stacey was like really dressed up and he looked like he had just come from work or something

----------


## feelingyellow

> it wasnt anything like outragously bad or anything i think it was just like brown trousers and a white/cream shirt thing i think it was because stacey was like really dressed up and he looked like he had just come from work or something


Lol ah ok thanks  :Smile:  Bless him, doesn't even know how to dress for a club  :Wub:

----------


## littlemo

> Lol ah ok thanks  Bless him, doesn't even know how to dress for a club


Yeah but he looked quite reasonable when they were going to a gig. Maybe he had literally just come from work. He did arrive before Stacey, maybe they agreed to meet there, because he was leaving his job late.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yeah but he looked quite reasonable when they were going to a gig. Maybe he had literally just come from work. He did arrive before Stacey, maybe they agreed to meet there, because he was leaving his job late.


Ah yeah that makes sense lol, though it would have only taken a few minutes more to grab something from Dot and Jim's lol  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

I read in All About Soap that Stacey finds out about Nick having cancer, and lets slip to Dot. Which causes Bradley to be annoyed at Stacey. And they have an argument. 

If you've read the spoilers you'll know that Jim gets a call from Nick, and he decides not to tell Dot. I don't know how Stacey comes into it. I assume Jim tells Bradley and then he tells Stacey. 

I don't think Stacey would tell Dot on purpose. I'm sure it's a mistake. I think Dot deserves to know the truth anyway. Jim shouldn't keep something like that from her. Nick's her son.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Ooops! Stacey lets slip about Nick to Dot. Maybe Stacey does tell Dot on purpose because she feels that Dot has a right to know....and Dot does have a right to know.
and i can't wait to see Bradley and Stacey have an argument over it. It's good to see the ups and downs of Bradley and Stacey's relationship  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> i can't wait to see Bradley and Stacey have an argument over it. It's good to see the ups and downs of Bradley and Stacey's relationship


Yeah it is. I love them! And can't wait to see them having some good scenes together. 

They deserve some really great storylines! Lacey Turner is such a fantastic actress, and Charlie Clements is shaping up to be a great actor too. I just want to see them all the time! 

I know there's some really fantastic storylines coming up soon, so I don't think we have long to wait. 

I need more spoilers! I want to know what's going to happen in the future with these two! I know about their families coming into it, but what is going to happen with them?! I really want more information!

Heard Sean is going to be the centre of the action when he comes into it in the autumn.

----------


## bradley_fan

hi im new. i really love bradley and stacey. They are the main reason i watch eastenders these days lol  :Smile:  . I cant wait untill they get some really good storylines when there families come in. Does anyone know if they are in it anytime this week?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> hi im new. i really love bradley and stacey. They are the main reason i watch eastenders these days lol


Oh dear, has EE really sunk that low since I stopped watching it?  Oh dear.   :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im enjoying it, the little freddie story, the feud over ben, and deano with all his crazy antics

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really like Grant/Jane, Bradley/Stacey, the Mitchells storyline with Ben and the Freddie storyline at the moment  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

Can we keep on topic.. this just for Bradley/stacey not any other storyline..

----------


## littlemo

I read on DS (I'm not sure where this person got it from) that Max hasn't seen Jim for 10 years. Apparently Max left Rachel when he found out Tainia was pregnant, and that is how Max came to disown his family. 

Rachel must have been devestated! Must have had an influence on Bradley too.

----------


## feelingyellow

Aww so do you think Bradley and Max haven't seen each other in a while aswell? Cos if it was 10 years Bradley would have only been 8  :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> Aww so do you think Bradley and Max haven't seen each other in a while aswell? Cos if it was 10 years Bradley would have only been 8


Yeah I reckon it's been a long time since Bradley saw his dad. I assume Max moved away when Tainia got pregnant. Maybe him and Bradley have the odd visit and talk on the phone sometimes, but it's obviously not a close relationship. I think Bradley would feel abandoned by his dad. And him and his mum are very tight. It's hard to be impartial in that situation.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yeah I reckon it's been a long time since Bradley saw his dad. I assume Max moved away when Tainia got pregnant. Maybe him and Bradley have the odd visit and talk on the phone sometimes, but it's obviously not a close relationship. I think Bradley would feel abandoned by his dad. And him and his mum are very tight. It's hard to be impartial in that situation.


Aww yeah probably, and if one of them made him choose because they couldn't stand the other one - Bradley would probably go with his Mum.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It will be interesting to see how Max and Bradley's relationship develops when Max arrives on the Square  :Smile:

----------


## bradley_fan

I think Stacey's atitude's changed since meeting Bradley. The other week when Dawn said something like she didn't have time to go to a proper shop so she came to Stacey's stall she just replied "thanks" in a sarcastic not bothered kind of way. I think if Dawn said that when Stacey didnt know Bradley she would of probley told Dawn where to go. Could be nothing Bradley related just made me think lol.

----------


## littlemo

Great webcam snippet, I got from DS. 

Filming 27/6/06

Stacey- I knew I should have kept me gob shut...

Bradley- Stace...

Stacey- Just forget it o.k. I don't know what I'm talking about. It's the sun. It's gone to me head. 

I might be jumping to conclusions, but I think Stacey's told Bradley that she loves him. Sounds like some good stuff coming up!

They must have been together 3 months by now. Getting serious, you think?

----------


## feelingyellow

> Great webcam snippet, I got from DS. 
> 
> Filming 27/6/06
> 
> Stacey- I knew I should have kept me gob shut...
> 
> Bradley- Stace...
> 
> Stacey- Just forget it o.k. I don't know what I'm talking about. It's the sun. It's gone to me head. 
> ...


Aww it sounds so sweet!  :Wub: 
I thought Stacey had already told Bradley she loved him lol... maybe that was in my head lol!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
3 months... god feels like only yesterday they got together!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah it seemed shorter than 3 months that they have been together. I thought Stacey already told Bradley she loved him though  :Confused:

----------


## shannisrules

> Yeah it seemed shorter than 3 months


tahts probably because they were shown a lot at the beginning now they have cleared off to somwhere?

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah it seemed shorter than 3 months that they have been together. I thought Stacey already told Bradley she loved him though


No she hasn't said 'I love you'. At the beginning she told him she 'liked' him, after that whole business with Jake. But I think her feelings for him have grown since then. I feel they've become a lot deeper. 

I think loving somebody would be a big thing for Stacey. I can imagine she wouldn't want to be rejected. So I think she would take what she said back quick to avoid it, if Bradley didn't say he reciprocated her feelings.

----------


## littlemo

> tahts probably because they were shown a lot at the beginning now they have cleared off to somwhere?


I forgot to mention, there was a nice article about Bradley and Stacey in Inside Soap today. 

It was talking about Stacey telling Dot the truth about Nick's illness. But it seemed to be a lot more about Bradley/Stacey's relationship than Nick. 

According to the article. After Stacey tells Dot about Nick, Bradley goes ballistic at her. But Dot talks him into forgiving Stacey, because she sees that what Stacey did was out of respect for her. Even though she knew it might effect her and Bradley's relationship. So Bradley goes and patches things up with her. 

Oh and after that, Jim is still angry with Stacey. Jim has a go at her and Bradley stands up for Stacey, and tells him to back off her.
Stacey feels really good about that, Bradley standing up for her. It sounds good!

----------


## littlemo

Did anyone see Silent Witness last night? I am staying on the topic. I just read on Talk Walford, that Jake Wood whose going to play Max Branning was on it playing a nasty character. They said if he brings that to EE, they'll be feeling very sorry for Bradley. If anyone saw it can you tell me a bit about what his character was like. 

I know he might not be like that in EE, but he might bring an element of that to the show.

----------


## Nigella harman

I saw him on Mayo,he was a bit of a loser/boyracer! on that,near the end he accidently ran someone over and all he could say was OI! watch the car!

----------


## littlemo

> I saw him on Mayo,he was a bit of a loser/boyracer! on that,near the end he accidently ran someone over and all he could say was OI! watch the car!


Well a 'loser' was how Bradley described him! He seems used to playing those kind of characters.

----------


## littlemo

> Aww so do you think Bradley and Max haven't seen each other in a while aswell? Cos if it was 10 years Bradley would have only been 8


Apparently the eldest Branning daughter is 8, and I did hear Tainia was pregnant when Max left Bradley's mum (Rachel). So I'd assume it's been 9 years.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Apparently the eldest Branning daughter is 8, and I did hear Tainia was pregnant when Max left Bradley's mum (Rachel). So I'd assume it's been 9 years.


Wow! I expected them to be teenagers as then if they came into it more they could have storylines... though I suppose Ben and Courteney are quite young and could have storylines with them... just not very big ones.

----------


## littlemo

> Wow! I expected them to be teenagers as then if they came into it more they could have storylines... though I suppose Ben and Courteney are quite young and could have storylines with them... just not very big ones.


Yeah, well I read on DS that the woman who plays Tainia is in her late 20's/early 30's. So the children couldn't really be teenagers. Unless they were going to say Max cradle snatched Tainia. She'd be pretty young! I don't know how much age difference there is. Maybe about 10 years?

----------


## bradley_fan

Filming today: Episode 1003 Tx: 15/05/06
BRADLEY: It would make things so much easier if you were friends.
STACEY: I don't do nice, Bradley. Nice is boring.
BRADLEY: You'd like her if you gave her a chance. 
some bradley and stacey tomorrow  :Cheer:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Filming today: Episode 1003some bradley and stacey tomorrow


So we passed the 1000th episode without any special attention.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> So we passed the 1000th episode without any special attention.


Yeah that's what i thought, when i heard about the 1000th episode coming up, i thought there was meant to be some "special occasion" to mark the 1000th episode but now we have gone straight past it with nothing much happening.

----------


## littlemo

> Filming today: Episode 1003 Tx: 15/05/06
> BRADLEY: It would make things so much easier if you were friends.
> STACEY: I don't do nice, Bradley. Nice is boring.
> BRADLEY: You'd like her if you gave her a chance. 
> some bradley and stacey tomorrow


She must be talking about Dot then. I thought it would be one of the Foxes. But considering what's happening tomorrow, Dot seems to be the plausible choice. Wouldn't think she'd say 'I don't do nice', about Dot though. Everyone likes Dot! 

And since she was pretty horrible to her the last time she came round. You'd think she'd want to make it up.

----------


## bradley_fan

they are in it tonight aswell. someone on ds have posted some pictures of tonights ep.

----------


## littlemo

Bradley and Stacey appeared in it quite a bit tonight. Not much together but a fair bit apart. 

Stacey definetely seems to have the attitude of, if Dot doesn't like me I'll play up as much as possible! lol.

Did you hear Dot call her 'a flibbity jibbit'?! lol. She's usually a bit more open minded than that. 

She saw the good side of Dennis instantly. It seems it'll take a bit longer with Stacey. Well at least until Thursday anyway! lol.

----------


## CrazyLea

Oooo why what's happening Thursday  :Searchme:

----------


## feelingyellow

I think Stacey tells Dot about Nick's cancer then, Lea.  :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

> Oooo why what's happening Thursday


Well Stacey tries to make the effort with Dot and Bradley tells Stacey about Nick having cancer (you may have heard this already). Bradley swears Stacey to secerecy, but while her and Dot are talking, Dot brings up the subject of Dennis and then it progresses on to talking about Nick. When Dot is discussing Nick, Stacey feels uncomfortable, and Dot picks up on it, and realises that somethings going on. So Stacey decides to tell her. 

When Bradley finds out he hits the roof, as does Jim. But Dot tells Bradley to forgive her, and is quite understanding about the whole situation. I think she feels that what Stacey did was what she thought was right, and she was being honest. 

Anyway I think it might be a turning point in Dot and Stacey's relationship?! I know cancer and mental health problems aren't the same thing, but perhaps they have something in common now. Maybe part of the reason Stacey told Dot was because she knows she would want to be told if it was her.

----------


## littlemo

Go onto BBC EE and watch the clip for Thursday, if you haven't seen it yet. It includes Bradley and Stacey, and it's a good bit as well!

It's when Bradley tells Stacey about Nick having cancer. There's also quite a comic moment where Dot makes a comment about Stacey's top.

----------


## mena16

have you notice that for two day now, bradley been very shouty lately, the bradley moody week for him i'd say.

----------


## littlemo

> have you notice that for two day now, bradley been very shouty lately, the bradley moody week for him i'd say.


Yeah I have. It was a bit unexpected, Bradley taking a day off, and then listening to Jim and Dot have a go, and him saying stuff back. Then going into the pub and shouting at Jim and the others. But I don't think he's turning a corner, and we are going to see an evil side of Bradley or anything. 

He's very calm with Stacey. He seems to have a lot of patience.

----------


## mena16

One other thing, in the preview vid on the eastenders website, i've heard the bradley and stacey are in it, i ain't got realplayer so i can't really play it so anyone that watched it, wat are bradley and stacey achually sayin. plz tell, i'm dyin to know.

----------


## littlemo

> One other thing, in the preview vid on the eastenders website, i've heard the bradley and stacey are in it, i ain't got realplayer so i can't really play it so anyone that watched it, wat are bradley and stacey achually sayin. plz tell, i'm dyin to know.


Bradley and Stacey come into the living room where Dot is.

Bradley asks whether she's o.k.

Dot comments on Stacey's top. 

Dot: That's an interesting top. Get it from the market did you?!

(They give each other a look, then Dot says she'll make some tea, she leaves the room). 

Stacey to Bradley: She's having a go at me already

Bradley: No she isn't.

Bradley: I'm worried about her.

Stacey: She can look after herself. Why are you having a go at me all the time?

Bradley: Because her sons got cancer. 

Stacey seems shocked by the news

End.

Might not be exactly word for word, but that's the jist.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah I have. It was a bit unexpected, Bradley taking a day off, and then listening to Jim and Dot have a go, and him saying stuff back. Then going into the pub and shouting at Jim and the others. But I don't think he's turning a corner, and we are going to see an evil side of Bradley or anything. 
> 
> He's very calm with Stacey. He seems to have a lot of patience.


       Yeah until tomorrow!!!!But at least with every row theres the making up!!!Im glad Bradleys got more than one side to his character,and gives as good as he gets!Aswell as being totally adorable!!!If you look on the Eastenders site on Bradleys character page, in his interview he talks about him bringing out a good side in Stacey and her bringing out a bad side in him!!!Sounds good to me!!!

----------


## littlemo

Yeah. I like that about the couple. They are so good together! There's a real connection. I think Stacey finds her feelings for Bradley unexpected. He's not somebody she'd think could make her fall in love, but I think she's close.

----------


## littlemo

Sean Slater has been cast, confirmed by DS article. This is the 3rd time i've said it. I'm repeating it through the threads! lol. 

The actors name is Robert Kazinsky, who was in Dream Team. Never watched it myself, but it seems a lot of people know him. 

According to the article, Sean and Stacey haven't seen each other for 6 years (for reasons not explained). He says that Sean will set foot in Walford, on screen, in August. Which is a lot sooner that most of us were expecting. Very exciting!

----------


## BlackKat

> Sean Slater has been cast, confirmed by DS article. This is the 3rd time i've said it. I'm repeating it through the threads! lol. 
> 
> The actors name is Robert Kazinsky, who was in Dream Team. Never watched it myself, but it seems a lot of people know him. 
> 
> According to the article, Sean and Stacey haven't seen each other for 6 years (for reasons not explained). He says that Sean will set foot in Walford, on screen, in August. Which is a lot sooner that most of us were expecting. Very exciting!


The BBC website says Sean and Stacey lost contact when their dad died. It also says he left Stacey to deal with Jean's breakdown, which Stacey isn't happy about. I wonder if he left for a good reason, or just didn't want the hassle of dealing with their mother? It'll be interesting to see if he just swans back in expecting everything to be okay, or if he's wanting to make it up to Stacey.

----------


## feelingyellow

Ooo sounds really good!  :Big Grin:  Never watched Dream Team either, but I hope Robert will play the part well.  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Ooo sounds really good!  Never watched Dream Team either, but I hope Robert will play the part well.


I have never seen him in Dream Team either but i am confident he will play the part of Sean Slater really well.  :Smile:

----------


## mena16

is eastenders on air now, cause on walford web homepage, it's says that eastenders is on air. i mean it can't be is only 10 to 7pm

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> is eastenders on air now, cause on walford web homepage, it's says that eastenders is on air. i mean it can't be is only 10 to 7pm


No it's not on air now, walford web must have got it wrong  :Confused:

----------


## mena16

BREAKING NEWS - they have found the actress to play bradley half-sister, abbi. i'll tell u aabout it

Lorna's off to Albert Square

A DREAM has come true for one Northampton schoolgirl, who has just won her ticket to fame by landing a part in the hit TV soap EastEnders.

To many, soap characters Dot Cotton, Jim Branning and Bradley on the BBC show may seem like members of the family, but for 10-year-old Lorna Fitzgerald this will actually be the case.

Young Lorna, who lives in Hunsbury, last week started filming in her new role as Abi Branning, half-sister to Bradley and granddaughter to Jim.

She is set to hit the screens at the end of June, as part of a new family to move into Albert Square, alongside father Max â played by Jake Wood â and Jo Joyner, who is to play her mother, Tania.

Her real-life mother, Teresa Fitzgerald, said: "Personally, I feel I want to show how proud we are of her and to thank everyone who has prayed for her and helped her in any way."   This is the first major role for Lorna, although she has previously had parts in hospital drama Casualty.
She started acting classes at the age of four, before winning a part in a small film called Big Girl, Little Girl.

She later joined the Stagecoach Theatre Arts School in Stony Stratford, as well as Derngate Theatre School.

It was through her agent that she heard about the role in EastEnders and turned up to the BBC studios in London for the first of three auditions.

Mrs Fitzgerald, who has two other daughters, said: "At first, it is just the look they go for. Then it is more intensive and she had to read from a script.    "By the second audition, she was still up against 60 or 70 people."

She added: "You start thinking about it when she gets to the third audition, but when the agent rang up and said she had got the part it was an overwhelming feeling.

"You don't know what it means until that point."
Lorna will now face a hectic schedule of balancing life and school in Northampton with learning lines and filming in London.   Mrs Fitzgerald said: "It is exciting for her to be in something her friends may be watching. In the past, she has been in programmes they couldn't watch."

you can find her pic at the Eastendere-West Website. she a very cute little i'd say. a right person to play bradley half-sister.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Thanks for posting, can't wait to see Abi's first appearance on our screens.  :Smile:

----------


## bradley_fan

There is a interview with Lacey Charlie and Louisa on the eastenders website - http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/back...w_soap_a.shtml

----------


## Kim

Posting links is against the rules.

----------


## di marco

> Posting links is against the rules.


i think links like that are ok, other people do it

----------


## Siobhan

> Posting links is against the rules.


Posting links to your personal site to increase traffic is against the rule.. you can post some sites. Eastender site is fine

----------


## mena16

This is wats happening in thursday 15th june (All about soap)

Stacey gets the hump with bradley for asking her to a stripper's night at Scarlets and blows him out for someone else.

wat could this mean, wat is it sayin in other words, give your comments here

----------


## Kim

I think they set up a date together then she cancels it to spend the evening with someone else. Ruby maybe or another man as there was a rumour of them splitting up.

----------


## mena16

where did you hear this rumour and tell us in detail this rumour

----------


## Kim

> where did you hear this rumour and tell us in detail this rumour


It is in the rumour mill as that is the place for detail on rumours.

----------


## littlemo

If you read the rest of the spoilers, you would have seen Jean mentioned. I'm pretty sure she's the one that Stacey blows Bradley out for. Jean leaves the hospital and moves into a new flat. Stacey helps her out with that.

I haven't heard anything that suggests Bradley and Stacey split up.

----------


## BlackKat

> I haven't heard anything that suggests Bradley and Stacey split up.


There's been lots of recent webcam snippets that seem to indicate they're pretty solid as well. I hope they don't split up anytime soon - and that any trouble between them is a result of their respective family issues, not contrived love triangles or misunderstandings. I've enjoyed seeing them functioning as a couple recently, with the Dot situation, cos I was worried they were just going to be one of those couples that break up every other episode which can get boring fast.

----------


## sarahwelford

maybe she goes to see her mum there been some spoilers about her mum recently

----------


## littlemo

> maybe she goes to see her mum there been some spoilers about her mum recently


Yes that is going to happen. I can't wait for the scenes. They are going to be great!

----------


## littlemo

I read on DS that 'Sean will push them both to the edge with their relationship' (Bradley and Stacey). I'm not sure if it's a reliable source, but somebody on there said that a friend of her partner works for the BBC, and they told her.

The person also said that they'd appear in it a lot in June, but then disappear until the end of July/Aug. 

Sounds good!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am glad that Stacey cancels her date with Bradley so she can look after her mum, i wouldn't have liked it if she just blown him out for another man or to go out with Ruby for example, i haven't heard any indications that Bradley and Stacey will split up and i am glad about that because they have really grown as a couple.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

I think they have reached a place in their relationship now, that they can trust each other. I reckon eventually Stacey will tell Bradley about Jean, sooner rather than later I hope. Hopefully she'll be honest straight away. 

Bradley is such a kind man, he would really be there for her if she gave him a chance. I can't wait to see the upcoming scenes.

----------


## littlemo

Seen the new webcam snippet?! Wonder where Ruby and Stacey spend the night? I think its too early for Sean, and too late for Jean. Could be wrong though. Maybe it's to do with Juley?

----------


## littlemo

Great new spoilers involving Bradley and Stacey! involved in every episode in that week. Jean's in it, and it looks like Bradley and Stacey might have sex for the first time, it's all happening! 

I think Jean is going to flit in and out. It would be wrong for her not to play a part in Sean's arrival storyline. I don't think she's a permanent cast member, but I think they should keep their options open. She could prove an asset. She's a great character.

Can't wait to see the scenes with Bradley, Stacey and Jean. I bet they are going to be really good!

----------


## Kim

> Great new spoilers involving Bradley and Stacey! involved in every episode in that week. Jean's in it, and it looks like Bradley and Stacey might have sex for the first time, it's all happening! 
> 
> I think Jean is going to flit in and out. It would be wrong for her not to play a part in Sean's arrival storyline. I don't think she's a permanent cast member, but I think they should keep their options open. She could prove an asset. She's a great character.
> 
> Can't wait to see the scenes with Bradley, Stacey and Jean. I bet they are going to be really good!


Yeah I think she'll be a bit like Little Mo was when she was married to Trevor when those storylines unfold.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah I think she'll be a bit like Little Mo was when she was married to Trevor when those storylines unfold.


Who Jean?! How do you mean?! I'm looking forward to it.

----------


## Kim

Yeah, Jean. Someone said that they think Jean will flit in and out. I agree and think it will be a bit like what Little Mo did when she was married to Trevor, coming and going all the time.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Great new spoilers involving Bradley and Stacey! involved in every episode in that week. Jean's in it, and it looks like Bradley and Stacey might have sex for the first time, it's all happening! 
> 
> I think Jean is going to flit in and out. It would be wrong for her not to play a part in Sean's arrival storyline. I don't think she's a permanent cast member, but I think they should keep their options open. She could prove an asset. She's a great character.
> 
> Can't wait to see the scenes with Bradley, Stacey and Jean. I bet they are going to be really good!


Oooh so some good scenes coming up and Bradley and Stacey having sex for the first time, that must be the next big step in their relationship.

I can't wait for the Jean/Stacey/Bradley scenes either, and how Jean may effect Bradley and Stacey's relationship.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Oooh so some good scenes coming up and Bradley and Stacey having sex for the first time, that must be the next big step in their relationship.
> 
> I can't wait for the Jean/Stacey/Bradley scenes either, and how Jean may effect Bradley and Stacey's relationship.


Yeah. It seems the way Bradley behaves with Jean makes Stacey see him in a different light. She knows he's a nice guy now, but it must go further than that. Maybe this is the first time she realises she loves him? That's when they make the decision to sleep together (after Bradley's seen Jean). 

Not sure how involved Jean is going to be in their relationship. I think she's only in it for a few episodes. But I have heard that when Sean comes into it, he's going to push them both to brink of splitting up. I reckon they'll survive him, but sounds good!

----------


## bradley_fan

Maybe when Jean hurts herself he helps her. For example, if she cut her hand he might bandage it up for her or something. Can't wait for the scenes comming up!  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> Maybe when Jean hurts herself he helps her. For example, if she cut her hand he might bandage it up for her or something. Can't wait for the scenes comming up!


Yeah I can see him doing that. Bradley the nurse! lol. 

I just think he's so great! He's always trying to look after people. He was concerned about Sonia last night. And whenever anybody needs help, he's there. I think he's the best nice guy we've had a long time. He shows you don't have to be boring to be sweet. He's one of a kind.

----------


## bradley_fan

yeah lol nurse branning!

yeah i think he could be the nicest lad in the square at the min. Stacey really needs someone like that, especially with her mam and her brother comming.

----------


## littlemo

Yeah, both Stacey and Bradley deserve happiness, and I'm glad they've got it together. I think they are both going to be involved in each others families.

----------


## littlemo

I know they are definetely in it the week after next (from the spoilers). That's when the storyline gets under way. Can't wait!

----------


## littlemo

Where is everyone lately? Probably out in the hot sunshine, I've got a stomach bug so i've been indoors, but still you'd think someone would want to join in a discussion. 

Anyway, Bradley and Stacey any thoughts?! 

Someone must have some pictures, or spoilers of some sort, anyone?! Can't wait to see the upcoming scenes.

----------


## CrazyLea

I'm looking forward to the week with Staceys brother is in it? It says they take their relationship to the next level.. so that should be good..

----------


## bradley_fan

Do they take their relationship to the next level? Just because on the spoilers it says Bradley is nervous and Stacey has concerns  :Confused:

----------


## littlemo

> Do they take their relationship to the next level? Just because on the spoilers it says Bradley is nervous and Stacey has concerns


I don't know. As you say it says that Bradley's nervous, Stacey reasssures him. But then Stacey has concerns too, after she's put Bradley's mind at rest. 

I'm thinking they go through with it because there's already been incidents where they've decided not to. And I think the stuff with Jean makes Stacey realise that she loves Bradley, and that they are ready. And some of the webcam snippets suggest that they are bit flirty which each other after that week. Like the snippet where Stacey suggests they go and get mashed at the park, and he says 'Classy', and she says 'you've only just noticed'.  

But I suppose it depends on how bad Stacey's concerns are. And whether they are about having sex with Bradley, or if it's something else.

----------


## bradley_fan

yeah your right. :Big Grin:   They probley will go through with it because I dont think the writers would keep on making them wait again and again or else it would probley get boring. Is there no bradley and Stacey this or next week then?

----------


## littlemo

> yeah your right.  They probley will go through with it because I dont think the writers would keep on making them wait again and again or else it would probley get boring. Is there no bradley and Stacey this or next week then?


The end of next week there in it (they could be in it before that, I don't know). That's when Bradley asks Stacey to meet him in Scarletts, because he wants her to see a workmate of his. Things don't go according to plan, I think Stacey's mum is in it on the Friday, that's when she helps her unpack. And then there's a whole week of them the week after.

----------


## bradley_fan

ooh can't wait! :Cheer:   should be good

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Where is everyone lately? Probably out in the hot sunshine, I've got a stomach bug so i've been indoors, but still you'd think someone would want to join in a discussion. 
> 
> Anyway, Bradley and Stacey any thoughts?! 
> 
> Someone must have some pictures, or spoilers of some sort, anyone?! Can't wait to see the upcoming scenes.


I am here  :Big Grin:   I don't know what to say about Stacey and Bradley at the moment though.....

It seems they are taking their relationship to the next level if they have sex together and that's what it seems like from the spoilers that i have read.

I can't wait for Sean to arrive, i hope he doesn't split Stacey and Bradley up though, because Stacey and Bradley are definetly suited to each other.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Hey! Thanks for replying! 

The new spoilers about Bradley and Stacey are very detailed. I suppose there's not much left to ask at the moment.

Inside Soap will be out tomorrow, so that might have some news about the storyline! Hopefully give us something more to talk about.

----------


## Nigella harman

Ive got something new!!!Tina Baker on GMTV said that Bradleys family is coming into it (we knowI know!!)but she always calls him blushing bradley and she said we will find out why he is always blushing??? :Ponder:  No idea what shes on about,....?and that we will see that Bradley has more dirty washing than dot and pauline fowler!!!which im guessing means secrets,dramas from his past.What do you think????? :Searchme:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Ive got something new!!!Tina Baker on GMTV said that Bradleys family is coming into it (we knowI know!!)but she always calls him blushing bradley and she said we will find out why he is always blushing??? No idea what shes on about,....?and that we will see that Bradley has more dirty washing than dot and pauline fowler!!!which im guessing means secrets,dramas from his past.What do you think?????


Oooh sounds really interesting, thanks for that, gives us something more to talk about.  :Smile:  

There could be some comedy/comic story behind over why Bradley blushes all the time. I wonder what secrets Bradley has then?!?! I think "dirty laundry" refers to secrets from the past so it will be interesting to see what Bradley has been up to in the past and what dirty laundry he has been hiding. 

This will all add more depth to Bradley's character.  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It's probably because Bradley had never learned how to use a washing machine, so has a washing pile the size of K2.

----------


## BlackKat

I'd like to find out more about Bradley's past, but I hope they don't go the 'dark secret' route. Not every character needs a dark past, and I think in Bradley's case it would ruin him.

----------


## littlemo

When was Tina on GMTV, was it today?!

Have you ever heard of an illness that makes people blush all the time? I can't think of anything else they could say about it. And if it was noticeable to other people on the square, wouldn't they have mentioned it? You'd think Stacey would have said something before now. 

I don't know what secrets he could be hiding. He seems like a very honest kind of a guy. If it was something serious, you'd think he'd tell Stacey. Unless it was something to do with his family. Because everybody is secretive about that kind of stuff (on the square at the least).

Maybe he used to be a cross dresser! lol. That would explain the blusher, and the secret. A bit far fetched though isn't it?!

----------


## littlemo

No seriously, what could it be?! He's only 18, what could someone of that age have possibly done?! 

Lets come up with some ideas.

Sex- Seems pretty shy about the whole subject. Doesn't seem like he'll have many scandals about ex girlfriends in the closet. 

Drugs- Very much doubt it. Seems totally moralistic

Theft- No. 

Maybe he cheated in his exams, that lead him onto getting the job at the bank? 

But if it's going to involve the family coming into it, they haven't seen Bradley for years. It's seems like something he would have done as a kid (maybe). But that wouldn't really make sense.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> No seriously, what could it be?! He's only 18, what could someone of that age have possibly done?! 
> 
> Lets come up with some ideas.
> 
> Sex- Seems pretty shy about the whole subject. Doesn't seem like he'll have many scandals about ex girlfriends in the closet.


Well maybe he was abused? I hope not that would be Kat all over again, but again a boy who has been abused? Did EE cover that one?

----------


## littlemo

> Well maybe he was abused? I hope not that would be Kat all over again, but again a boy who has been abused? Did EE cover that one?


We had Dennis, but it was only hinted at briefly.  

Who could have abused Bradley though? It can't be his dad, because he's going to be a permanent character, isn't he?! (I think so). He adores his mum. If it was someone that wasn't on the square, it probably wouldn't work. That was probably the reason they didn't take Dennis's abuse storyline any further.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> We had Dennis, but it was only hinted at briefly.  
> 
> Who could have abused Bradley though? It can't be his dad, because he's going to be a permanent character, isn't he?! (I think so). He adores his mum. If it was someone that wasn't on the square, it probably wouldn't work. That was probably the reason they didn't take Dennis's abuse storyline any further.


It could make a good storyline going down the abusive route, maybe Bradley could have been abused by his uncle, and his uncle arrives in the Square and he confides in Stacey about what happened, but they would have to gain a lot of trust in their relationship before Bradley tells a secret like that.

----------


## littlemo

> It could make a good storyline going down the abusive route, maybe Bradley could have been abused by his uncle, and his uncle arrives in the Square and he confides in Stacey about what happened, but they would have to gain a lot of trust in their relationship before Bradley tells a secret like that.


Maybe, but I haven't heard about any uncles of Bradley's coming into it. And again that's copying the Kat storyline a bit too much. 

I'd feel really sorry for Bradley, if something like that had happened to him. I'd be crying, watching those scenes. 

I'm not sure they'd go down the route. Bradley seems like quite a confident person, not very troubled. And when Stacey was talking about not getting hurt, and not being soft. He talked her through that. He seems like the stable one in their relationship.

----------


## littlemo

I wonder how Stacey would handle something like that. She shows herself to be quite selfish, but if Bradley needed her I think she'd be there. You can only look at the way she is with Ruby, to see how incredible she is. 

Actually I think Bradley would be very lucky to have Stacey there looking after him.

----------


## Nigella harman

i was thinking,do you remember when he first started and he was being questioned by the police didnt they imply that he had  some kind of criminal record???and on the eastenders website on his character page it says something like hes come to walford to get away from his past.wonder what thats about???By the way,look in heat magazine for thursdays tele,theyve mocked up a photo of Bradley at a strip club and its really funny!!!!

----------


## BlackKat

Inside Soap says Bradley and Stacey go to meet one of Bradley's work mates, but it turns out the meeting is at a strip club. Bradley tries to change the venue, but it doesn't work. Stacey gets a phone call about her mum so goes to tell Bradley, sees him at the strip club and storms off without telling him, so he thinks she's stood him up.


^Done from memory, so apologies if some of the details are wrong.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah, I read that too. Does anyone else think Stacey majorly overacted? I know she's prone to it, but if she agreed to go to Scarletts, and she knew there was going to be stripping going on, what does she have to complain about? I think she needs to let go of the strings a little! lol. She knows Bradley wouldn't cheat. She should trust him, like he (now) trusts her. 

I agree it would be a bit embarrassing to be there while some woman is dancing in front of your boyfriend. You would get a little annoyed. But with her not being there. How was the stripper (I assume this is the new character again, I'm not sure of her name, I don't really like to label her stripper! lol.). But how was she to know any different?!

Jean is turning up in Walford according to the magazine. There's pictures of her at the Slaters house next week. Good news! But I think she's staying in her flat, for a while. 

Did you read the bit where it said about Jean telling Stacey at dinner that she wants her to stay in Walford?! That bit was sweet. It said she doesn't often take Stacey's feelings aboard a lot but she recognises that she has a life in the square, and everything is going good for her, and she doesn't want to ruin it.

----------


## bradley_fan

Is all that in Heat? I have too see it! awww Staceys mam must be much better now then which is good.  :Cheer:  

I think Stacey probley will overreact when she see's Bradley in the strip club but maybe shes upset or something about her mam so maybe (this time) she has a reason. 

Maybe because Stacey doesn't tell him about her mam being better and she went to see her and Bradley things she stood him up, that might be why he decides she isn't interested anymore and dumps her. Then realising why she didnt turn up he goes round to Jeans to put things right.  :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

Probably right there! 

It's all in Inside Soap magazine. I haven't looked at Heat today, people keep mentioning that there's some good stuff in it about Bradley and Stacey, is it any good?

----------


## bradley_fan

Ill have to try and get Heat and Inside Soap then! lol thanks for the info.

----------


## littlemo

Lacey Turner said (article in Inside Soap) that she think her character being with Bradley is making her too soft and she wants her to go back to bitchy Stacey. 

I hope they aren't taking her advice. You don't think it's a hint do you?! scary.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Lacey Turner said (article in Inside Soap) that she think her character being with Bradley is making her too soft and she wants her to go back to bitchy Stacey. 
> 
> I hope they aren't taking her advice. You don't think it's a hint do you?! scary.


I don't want her to go down the route of bitchy Stacey, so i hope the writers don't take this into account. Her and Bradley are great together, and splitting them up would be a bad idea, i like Stacey's character as she is now.

I can understand if Stacey overreacts seeing Bradley down Scarlets where the stripper is but she could be upset over her mum too, so this could be why she is so angry and she could take it out on Bradley because he is there.

----------


## Kim

> I don't want her to go down the route of bitchy Stacey, so i hope the writers don't take this into account. Her and Bradley are great together, and splitting them up would be a bad idea, i like Stacey's character as she is now.
> 
> I can understand if Stacey overreacts seeing Bradley down Scarlets where the stripper is but she could be upset over her mum too, so this could be why she is so angry and she could take it out on Bradley because he is there.


I think would be better as slightly b****y Stacey, but still with Bradley. After all, a cross between Kat and Janine is the reason behind the creation of Stacey.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Lacey Turner said (article in Inside Soap) that she think her character being with Bradley is making her too soft and she wants her to go back to bitchy Stacey. 
> 
> I hope they aren't taking her advice. You don't think it's a hint do you?! scary.


 I cant see them taking her advice,maybe her and charlie dont get on,did you see them at the soap awards,everyone else was sat with the people they feature in storylines with,or families,Stacey was sat with Ruby and jake?!?!?while they had Bradley sat with the Wicks!!!Who knows!!!The Heat mag thing is the pick of the day and theyve mocked up a photo of Bradley in like Peter stingfellows gear with sovereign ringsetc!!!hes layed on the floor in a strip club with the strippers strappy sandalled feet on him,its funny!!!they describe Stacey as Stacey,aka stroppy McStroppington from Stropville!!!Ive scanned thephoto but i have no clue how to put it on here!!! :Ponder:

----------


## mena16

this is how

you need to go to google, type imageshack and click on the first result, then click on browze and find your pic and when you have found it, click on host it. give it come time and then copy and paste the link next to 

hotlinks to forum(1) onto here .

----------


## mena16

> I cant see them taking her advice,maybe her and charlie dont get on,did you see them at the soap awards,everyone else was sat with the people they feature in storylines with,or families,Stacey was sat with Ruby and jake?!?!?while they had Bradley sat with the Wicks!!!Who knows!!!The Heat mag thing is the pick of the day and theyve mocked up a photo of Bradley in like Peter stingfellows gear with sovereign ringsetc!!!hes layed on the floor in a strip club with the strippers strappy sandalled feet on him,its funny!!!they describe Stacey as Stacey,aka stroppy McStroppington from Stropville!!!Ive scanned thephoto but i have no clue how to put it on here!!!


this is how

you need to go to google, type imageshack and click on the first result, then click on browze and find your pic and when you have found it, click on host it. give it come time and then copy and paste the link next to

hotlinks to forum(1) onto here .

----------


## Nigella harman



----------


## Nigella harman

oh my god.I did it!!!my first scan!!!

----------


## littlemo

In all the interviews i've read with Lacey and Charlie. They both say how much they like the other. Lacey has said Charlie is like a brother to her. And Charlie has had some good things to say about her too. Charlie was actually sitting behind Lacey at the soapawards. They were sitting together, just not side by side. 

I hope they keep Bradley and Stacey together. I think you can have the bitchy side of her character, as well as having the soft side. They've done it very well so far. Her character hasn't changed overnight. And as Lacey said she likes playing different sides to her character, and if anything I think being with Bradley has made her look more deeply at it, than was done before. I think that's really great!

It would be such a shame to end their relationship now, because they've come so far.  I wouldn't like it.

----------


## littlemo

> oh my god.I did it!!!my first scan!!!


Well done! I like that bit at the end where it says 'Stacey's taken on Chrissie and the Mitchells and lived to tell the tale, be afraid mate, be very afraid'! lol.

I think she's overacting, but that's part of her character isn't it?! She's so great!

----------


## mena16

> oh my god.I did it!!!my first scan!!!


well did u use my advice to get that picture up on the screen

----------


## Nigella harman

> well did u use my advice to get that picture up on the screen


 Yup!sure did,thanks!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## mena16

you are very very very very..............................................  .............very very welcome

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> In all the interviews i've read with Lacey and Charlie. They both say how much they like the other. Lacey has said Charlie is like a brother to her. And Charlie has had some good things to say about her too. Charlie was actually sitting behind Lacey at the soapawards. They were sitting together, just not side by side. 
> 
> I hope they keep Bradley and Stacey together. I think you can have the bitchy side of her character, as well as having the soft side. They've done it very well so far. Her character hasn't changed overnight. And as Lacey said she likes playing different sides to her character, and if anything I think being with Bradley has made her look more deeply at it, than was done before. I think that's really great!
> 
> It would be such a shame to end their relationship now, because they've come so far.  I wouldn't like it.


I have to agree with what you said, Stacey and Bradley have come so far in their relationship, that it would be a real shame if they did split up now.

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah they definetley should keep Stacey and Bradley together. I think by bringing Bradley in they have created a nicer (and some might say a more likeable) side to Stacey without changing her entire character. 

Thanks alot for the scan Nigella Harman its hilarious! lol.  :Rotfl:

----------


## mena16

i found this in the ee website, it reali new and this pic is the start of the whole branning family album



you can find this in his interview page

----------


## littlemo

Looking quite handsome. 

I had a chance to read all the magazines with Bradley and Stacey today. I think it was in Tv Choice that it said Stacey's embarrassed of telling Bradley the truth about her mum. But I know he is going to find out so that's good news. 

I also read Woman magazine, there's a nice interview with Lacey. She says she loves it in Eastenders, and couldn't imagine working anywhere else. Which is good for us! 

Yeah, some nice things coming up.

----------


## Kim

> i found this in the ee website, it reali new and this pic is the start of the whole branning family album
> 
> 
> 
> you can find this in his interview page


That's the best looking picture of him we've seen. Glad Lacey likes working at EE and is no longer considering leaving, regardless of the storylines that she is issued.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Allready saw that one and downloaded it, he looks very good in this picture! :Heart:

----------


## BlackKat

I don't like that pic to be honest -- Charlie looks good in it, but it just looks like too much of a "hard man" pose, and doesn't really suit the character.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I don't like that pic to be honest -- Charlie looks good in it, but it just looks like too much of a "hard man" pose, and doesn't really suit the character.


 Yeah,but do you think this is the way he may turn out,loads of people have said about him having another side to him and theyve swapped his happy pics for this,dont forget he hates his dad and they are coming into it as soon as....what do you think???

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah,but do you think this is the way he may turn out,loads of people have said about him having another side to him and theyve swapped his happy pics for this,dont forget he hates his dad and they are coming into it as soon as....what do you think???


I hope not. I think he's fine as he is -- he's not soft, he can stand up for himself but he isn't a 'hard man' either. I mean, I like the Dennis type characters, but I also like Bradley cos he's different to them. It's one thing to have another side, but I don't want him to change completely. Just like I wouldn't like Stacey to become totally soft and sweet-mannered. She just wouldn't be Stacey, and Bradley wouldn't be Bradley without his...Bradleyness.  :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I hope not. I think he's fine as he is -- he's not soft, he can stand up for himself but he isn't a 'hard man' either. I mean, I like the Dennis type characters, but I also like Bradley cos he's different to them. It's one thing to have another side, but I don't want him to change completely. Just like I wouldn't like Stacey to become totally soft and sweet-mannered. She just wouldn't be Stacey, and Bradley wouldn't be Bradley without his...Bradleyness.


Maybe the picture represents the actor? I'm also fond of the Bradleyness!

----------


## BlackKat

> Maybe the picture represents the actor? I'm also fond of the Bradleyness!


Yeah like I said it's a good pic of Charlie, but I don't think it's a good Bradley one...if that makes sense?

----------


## littlemo

> That's the best looking picture of him we've seen. Glad Lacey likes working at EE and is no longer considering leaving, regardless of the storylines that she is issued.


Was she considering leaving?! I didn't hear about that?

I don't think 18 months is really long enough to be on a soap, unless your really crap (for the audience's benefit). She's a fantastic actress, but I think there's still a lot more to see of Stacey. And I think she's a bit young to be moving on. I can see Natalie Cassidy and James Alexandrou going quite far, but they've been in it for 10 years, and they are in their 20's.

----------


## littlemo

> Maybe the picture represents the actor? I'm also fond of the Bradleyness!


Bradleyness, I like that word! lol.  :Smile:  

I think Bradley might have something more to his character than meets the eye. Tina Baker was saying about 'skeletons' and that is a bit of a mystery.

All that stuff came up when Bradley went round to Stacey's after assuming she was cheating. He was a lot more restrained than a lot of guys would have been in that situation (I think), but then again his trust issues could be to do with his mum, and the way his dad treated her. There did seem to be a temper lurking. 

But maybe we are jumping to conclusions. It's probably not what we think.

----------


## BlackKat

> Was she considering leaving?! I didn't hear about that?


I think there was a rumour early last year when she first came into EE that Lacey wanted to leave because people didn't like the character. I think when Stacey first arrived she was just seen as a Janine-clone. I can see why that would make the actress unhappy as it might come across as a criticism of her (although obviously the character isn't her fault) but like all rumours it was probably blown out of proportion, if there was any truth at all.

Anyway, even if there was any truth in it the majority of people seem to like Stacey now, and Lacey seems happy enough so...

----------


## littlemo

Oh right. Yeah she seems very happy now. Hopefully she'll be in for a long while.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Lol!! That ending made me laugh!! I can't explain how it was funny.. it's like he's going to beat her up.. so he goes calmly and quietly and then he says her name... hears her packing?..  :Rotfl:  You'd expect it to get ugly and shout her name and search for her all over!!

----------


## littlemo

> Lol!! That ending made me laugh!! I can't explain how it was funny.. it's like he's going to beat her up.. so he goes calmly and quietly and then he says her name... hears her packing?..  You'd expect it to get ugly and shout her name and search for her all over!!


What ending are you talking about?!

Do you mean when Bradley thought Stacey was cheating?! it's a bit confusing the way you've said it.

----------


## Kim

> Was she considering leaving?! I didn't hear about that?
> 
> I don't think 18 months is really long enough to be on a soap, unless your really crap (for the audience's benefit). She's a fantastic actress, but I think there's still a lot more to see of Stacey. And I think she's a bit young to be moving on. I can see Natalie Cassidy and James Alexandrou going quite far, but they've been in it for 10 years, and they are in their 20's.


Yeah, it was over a year ago now, late 04/early 05 because she felt her character was unpopular with the viewers.

----------


## bradley_fan

some really good new spoilers for Stacey and Bradley  :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

> some really good new spoilers for Stacey and Bradley


Yah!  I really love that Stacey tells Bradley she loves him. No matter what happens in the future now, it'll be common knowledge that Bradley was her first love. And I don't think it'll be easy for either of them to get over it. 

It sounds like they'll always have a bond between them.

----------


## BlackKat

It doesn't sound good that Bradley doesn't say it back though - that's gonna cause problems for them, even if they're only short-term resolved within the episode ones (as it sounds like going by the rest of the week.) It's not that he should say it if he isn't ready, but I think, for Stacey more than most, it'll be a really big deal for her to say it out loud, so to not have it reciprocated is going to knock her.

----------


## littlemo

> It doesn't sound good that Bradley doesn't say it back though - that's gonna cause problems for them, even if they're only short-term resolved within the episode ones (as it sounds like going by the rest of the week.) It's not that he should say it if he isn't ready, but I think, for Stacey more than most, it'll be a really big deal for her to say it out loud, so to not have it reciprocated is going to knock her.


I agree, but as you say things will be resolved pretty quickly. I reckon it'll just take Bradley by surprise, it's not something you'd think Stacey would say. I'm pretty sure that Bradley loves her, and I think he'll say it back to her in the next episode, I hope. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Stacey wasn't the only one frightened of getting hurt. If Bradley had said 'I love you' first' she may have laughed in his face. That would be pretty humiliating for him. So maybe he just thought he'd wait a bit. The last thing you want is to suffocate somebody, and Stacey is somebody who needs her freedom and independence.

----------


## Nigella harman

Theyve now replaced all his photos on the site with that moody(but rather nice) one,i reckon were gonna see a dark side to Bradley!Its like my boyfriend says,he does get angry very quickly :Ponder:  and on his interview it says stacey could bring out a bad side in him and him a good side in her.looks like it could be true!the spoilers sound great! :Thumbsup:

----------


## BlackKat

> I agree, but as you say things will be resolved pretty quickly. I reckon it'll just take Bradley by surprise, it's not something you'd think Stacey would say.


Lol, he'll probably still be sat speechless long after she's stormed off.  :Lol:

----------


## bradley_fan

> Lol, he'll probably still be sat speechless long after she's stormed off.


lmao just sitting there staring into space with his jaw on the floor  :Lol:  

I think when Stacey says it the look on his face isnt what she is expecting and thats when she blames the heat and tries to get out off it. But i think he says it soon after or maybe an episode after....well i hope he does!

----------


## littlemo

> lmao just sitting there staring into space with his jaw on the floor  
> 
> I think when Stacey says it the look on his face isnt what she is expecting and thats when she blames the heat and tries to get out off it. But i think he says it soon after or maybe an episode after....well i hope he does!


Yeah I think he does say 'I love you' soon. I think most people would have a problem, if somebody didn't say I love you back to them. If she had developed feelings that he hadn't. Especially since they slept together because she loved him. I think that was the turning point for her. 

Reading the spoilers it seems that seeing the way Bradley was with her mum, made her realise the feelings she had for him. That's when she decided they should have sex.  

Fortunately it appears obvious that Bradley it nuts about her! So I don't think we have anything to worry about.

----------


## littlemo

> i found this in the ee website, it reali new and this pic is the start of the whole branning family album
> 
> 
> 
> you can find this in his interview page


I can't see this picture on the interview page. On the BBC Website?!

----------


## mena16

your not lookin properly enough, it's there

----------


## mena16

> Theyve now replaced all his photos on the site with that moody(but rather nice) one,i reckon were gonna see a dark side to Bradley!Its like my boyfriend says,he does get angry very quickly and on his interview it says stacey could bring out a bad side in him and him a good side in her.looks like it could be true!the spoilers sound great!


all of his pics have not changed, they just got one moody pic of him. if there are more moody pics, tell me where (if)

----------


## bradley_fan

If you click on the character page then bradley then when it says Bradley Branning played by Charlie Clements click on the Charlie Clements link then under the character profile click on the interview about his dress sense then there it is  :Smile:   Sorry its confusing lol

----------


## Nigella harman

> all of his pics have not changed, they just got one moody pic of him. if there are more moody pics, tell me where (if)


 On the character page index,the cast page index,the thing with all their pictures in squares in the top right hand corner,and the albert square map when you click on a house.these have changed in the last day i think.they have replaced that cheeky grin one face on.do you know which one i mean.It seems to be his main reference pic if you get what i mean!!!!

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah i get what ya mean lol  :Smile:  . I hope they dont make him too much of a bad boy i love the soft,cheeky Bradley too!  :Wub:

----------


## mena16

> On the character page index,the cast page index,the thing with all their pictures in squares in the top right hand corner,and the albert square map when you click on a house.these have changed in the last day i think.they have replaced that cheeky grin one face on.do you know which one i mean.It seems to be his main reference pic if you get what i mean!!!!


i've only seen one new moody pic of him but thats it but i don't get what you just said

----------


## Kim

> On the character page index,the cast page index,the thing with all their pictures in squares in the top right hand corner,and the albert square map when you click on a house.these have changed in the last day i think.they have replaced that cheeky grin one face on.do you know which one i mean.It seems to be his main reference pic if you get what i mean!!!!


Did you mean this picture?

----------


## mena16

he means



this is the only moody but new pic of his, this is wat i mean

----------


## Nigella harman

Yeah,that pic,there arent any other new pics but they have used that pic for all bradley links now instead of his happy one,thats all.I was just trying to say that it looks as though the rumour of him having a dark side could be true,cos of the new pic they have used, they have replaced his "happy Bradley" one with that.If you look on the menus for the cast,and characters he stands out as looking quite annoyed!!!Whether that is the case....i dunno!Do you get me now????

----------


## littlemo

What do you think Bradley could be moody about? something to do with his family?!

----------


## bradley_fan

he's said he doesn't like his dad so maybe its him. I wounder why he hates his dad though  :Confused:  I hope he hasn't got too much of a dark side! lol.

----------


## littlemo

> he's said he doesn't like his dad so maybe its him. I wounder why he hates his dad though  I hope he hasn't got too much of a dark side! lol.


I think Max left Bradley's mum because he'd gotten Tainia pregnant (well that's what I heard anyway). I think the eldest daughter is 10, so I think Bradley was 8 when he left. Not positive, because there have been a lot of rumours going around. 

I'm not sure if he's violent. Probably has been in the past, but whether to Tainia or Bradley, I don't know. The Jacksons boys did get a reputation for their violence, when Carol was in it. 

But it seems they have changed the whole Branning family tree since then. According to the tree now, he's got 2 daughters and a son. I think Carol had about 5 brothers back in the 90's. It's confusing!

----------


## Nigella harman

Has anyone seen the new soaplife,its got some really nice pics of Stace and Bradley on their big night!!!in Jonny allens,and its got an interview with Max Branning and a photo of him with Bradley,and also one were hes fighting with Jim and has him by the scruff of the neck against the wall!!! :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  If you want me to TRY and scan it let me know!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## shannisrules

> Has anyone seen the new soaplife,its got some really nice pics of Stace and Bradley on their big night!!!in Jonny allens,and its got an interview with Max Branning and a photo of him with Bradley,and also one were hes fighting with Jim and has him by the scruff of the neck against the wall!!!   If you want me to TRY and scan it let me know!!!


yeh please scan! sounds good whats their big night all about?

----------


## Nigella harman

> yeh please scan! sounds good whats their big night all about?


 They have sex!!!!I will try,im rubbish at it though!!!!!!!(i mean rubbish at scanning!!!)

----------


## shannisrules

haha yeh i know you meant that  :Stick Out Tongue:  god i dont catch up on my brad/stace spoilers do i !

----------


## Nigella harman

Its a bit small to read!?

----------


## mena16

scan some pics from the magazines plz

----------


## Nigella harman



----------


## mena16

is there more/if so , put some more on.

----------


## Nigella harman

Wow!!!thats a lot bigger than the original pic!!!but im still trying to get the hang of this scanning mallarky!!!!!Hope there ok!

----------


## shannisrules

thanx for postu=ing them they look good is this happening in the next few weeks?

----------


## littlemo

It looks so great! I can't believe the magazine is out yet, I thought it was Tuesday it came out. 

Did you read that bit where Max says he flirts with Stacey! That's bound to cause some arguments!

----------


## Dutchgirl

Ew, that would be horrible, Bradley's dad flirting with Stacey. :Sick:

----------


## Kim

Anyone got any idea how old this Max is?

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Anyone got any idea how old this Max is?


No idea but he looks to old for Stacey anyway!

----------


## BlackKat

Bwah! at Jakey and the estate agent.  :Thumbsup:  Maybe it's actually Bradley and Stacey than catch him then....or maybe they catch each other and have a fight over who gets to use the empty house.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

I definetly think she's too young for him! But I wouldn't call him dangerous. I'm sure a lot of men find women of that age attractive. She is nearly 18. (and I know nobody said the word dangerous, I'm just making a point, I don't think it rules out perverted though). 

Luckily Stacey can take care of herself! If it came to it, he would get such a slap! lol. Hopefully he won't take it any further than being nice to her. Because I don't see how Bradley could forgive him. Well I suppose Dennis did though, didn't he?!

----------


## BlackKat

> I definetly think she's too young for him! But I wouldn't call him dangerous. I'm sure a lot of men find women of that age attractive. She is nearly 18. (and I know nobody said the word dangerous, I'm just making a point, I don't think it rules out perverted though).


It could just be that he thinks he's "still got it," and so can go for women Stacey's age...so more of an ego thing than anything else. I'm sure it won't be anything overly dangerous though.

----------


## littlemo

> It could just be that he thinks he's "still got it," and so can go for women Stacey's age...so more of an ego thing than anything else. I'm sure it won't be anything overly dangerous though.


Yeah I reckon your right! I mean he flirts with Dawn and Carly as well. It could just be that he pays Stacey some compliments. I mean Kevin is very friendly with women too, it doesn't necesairliy mean he wants to jump into bed with them, it's just the way he is. He seems to be that way with Chelsea. 

But I have heard Max is womaniser, so maybe his chatting up is a little less innocent. I'm not sure at the moment. The Stacey thing could be an interesting storyline for the future though!

----------


## BlackKat

What do you think it means about Ruby and Stacey's friendship being put to the test? Something about Stacey/Bradley using the empty house maybe -- although it's hardly crime of the century. Or something else.  :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

> What do you think it means about Ruby and Stacey's friendship being put to the test? Something about Stacey/Bradley using the empty house maybe -- although it's hardly crime of the century. Or something else.


I'm not sure, maybe it could be that, but as you say it's not a crime. I don't really see what it could be. Maybe Ruby needs Stacey's help in getting her own back on Jake?!

Is Soaplife out for everyone now, or do the rest of us have to wait until Tuesday?! Has any else read it?!

----------


## Nigella harman

I cant believe no ones mentioned Bradleys "trendy" jumper!!!!!Did you see the bit were they asked what storyline hed create if he had the chance and he said hed upset Bradley as much as possible,to wind the public up cos people like Bradley so much...... :EEK!:  hes eeeeeeevil!!!p.s.!!!I have no idea why it was out early for me!!!I just saw it in Sainsburys.Its got stuff about Kev and Denise and Owen aswell.

----------


## littlemo

Oh and in the spoilers too, it says that Bradley tells Stacey he won't love her and leave her. That is so sweet! I am welling up now!

----------


## littlemo

> I cant believe no ones mentioned Bradleys "trendy" jumper!!!!!Did you see the bit were they asked what storyline hed create if he had the chance and he said hed upset Bradley as much as possible,to wind the public up cos people like Bradley so much...... hes eeeeeeevil!!!


Yeah, do you think that actually happens?! It seems like his character might be nasty. Especially if he intentionally goes out of his way to flirt with Stacey!

----------


## Nigella harman

I think the actor is good at stuff like that and would love to!maybe...who knows!!! :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

Oh I forgot to mention something else. Bradley says to Stacey that he's bad  in bed. That must mean that he's not a virgin. Remember we were having that debate a while ago?! Plus Stacey also says that it'll be fine because she has more experience than him, so it's obvious he has had some experience. 

So maybe the dirty washing that he has might be something to do with sex?! Maybe he had an affair with an old school teacher or something?! lol.

----------


## littlemo

And that's how he got such high grades?! lol. 

But he does seem very intelligent.

Actually that doesn't really make sense, if he was bad at it! I don't know this is getting into fan fic now! lol.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Ew, that would be horrible, Bradley's dad flirting with Stacey.


Eww, that is horrible! I bet Max is only doing that to get back at Bradley for something, Max looks way too old for Stacey!!

It's looking good though, some good pics so thanks for scanning.  :Smile:

----------


## bradley_fan

ooh thanks alot for scanning! I like Bradleys jumper! Maybe since hes been with Stacey hes changing into a trendier person!  :Cheer:  
I hope Stacey tells his dad where to go when he flirts with her!  :Sick:

----------


## mena16

i'[m just thinking something, stacey and bradley, which room are they in as they are about to kiss?

----------


## Kim

I think it's either Stacey's bedroom or somewhere in the Allen house.

----------


## mena16

its looks like they are sittin on the floor in someones bedroom, i think

----------


## Kim

I think it resembled the one that Kat and Little Mo used to share.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I think it's either Stacey's bedroom or somewhere in the Allen house.


Why are they at the Allen house in the first place? What party is happening at the Allen house?? Anyone know? Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## mena16

they are there to be on there own and there's no party, infact i don't wats the background thing for.

----------


## Kim

> Why are they at the Allen house in the first place? What party is happening at the Allen house?? Anyone know? Thanks.


They're there because they decide to take there relationship to the next level and it happens to be empty. There was a rumour of a party after which Ruby and Bradley cheat on Stacey but I don't think it's true.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> They're there because they decide to take there relationship to the next level and it happens to be empty. There was a rumour of a party after which Ruby and Bradley cheat on Stacey but I don't think it's true.


Oh ok thanks for backing that up, i didn't know lol, i wonder if Stacey tells Bradley that Max has been flirting with her?! It's bound to cause fireworks if that happened!

----------


## Kim

> Oh ok thanks for backing that up, i didn't know lol, i wonder if Stacey tells Bradley that Max has been flirting with her?! It's bound to cause fireworks if that happened!


I think she will, she can't keep her mouth shut half the time lol!

----------


## mena16

i know and the ruby and bradley rumour not happening, in the spoiler, it says thats they have got some explainin to do meaning stacey and bradley

----------


## bradley_fan

Is it not Rubys room in the Allen house? Or maybe they kiss then decide to go over... :Searchme:  got me thinking now! lol

----------


## Kim

> Is it not Rubys room in the Allen house? Or maybe they kiss then decide to go over... got me thinking now! lol



Most probably, seems more her choice of colour. They probably do kiss first, why bother randomly going over? Do they even have the keys, or maybe they kiss, go to the Slaters' and then Stacey sneaks them from wherever Ruby keeps her belongings.

----------


## mena16

they are in maybe the master bedroom kissin

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Oh I forgot to mention something else. Bradley says to Stacey that he's bad  in bed. That must mean that he's not a virgin.


Or maybe he's bad in bed because he whacks plaster off the walls late at night when he's meant to be asleep.  :Ninja:

----------


## mena16

or there kissin in the living room then as they kiss, they go runnin upstairs to the master bedroom to do the rest

just a thought

----------


## littlemo

Isn't there a red chair in the background? (it looks like one of those plastic bean bag kind of ones). I think probably in Ruby's bedroom.

Actually looking at it more closely, it seems more like the shape of the living room. But it seems like they've gone to a lot of trouble making it nice. They've got a red throw behind them covered in stars. And lots of lights. It's really nice!

----------


## mena16

how can they achually DO IT in there, think abt it, !space!

----------


## littlemo

> Oh ok thanks for backing that up, i didn't know lol, i wonder if Stacey tells Bradley that Max has been flirting with her?! It's bound to cause fireworks if that happened!


I think she would, but maybe he doesn't actually make a pass at her. He might like her and pay her a few compliments, but she could think that he's just being friendly. 

You have to be a really nasty piece of work to go after yours sons girlfriend! I think that was the start of Den's downfall into despair!

----------


## littlemo

> how can they achually DO IT in there, think abt it, !space!


I think it would be fine. People have sex in the smallest of places.

----------


## mena16

lol funny, lets see wats happens then

----------


## mena16

one other thing, that pic with brad and stace when he leans up to kiss her, is he wearing anything under that trendin jumper?

----------


## bradley_fan

probley not.. he would normally have a collar or someting from the top underneath. The background looks pink so i dont think it would be the sitting room or Johnnys room...dont know though!  :Searchme:

----------


## mena16

tut tut bradders, no shirt for the coller, maybe they do this to do a scene when it's easier for stace to take his jumper off, same for the other way round.

just a thought......again

----------


## littlemo

> probley not.. he would normally have a collar or someting from the top underneath. The background looks pink so i dont think it would be the sitting room or Johnnys room...dont know though!


Yeah it does look pink, but I was thinking it might be lights or candles shinning on it.

----------


## bradley_fan

ooh i wanna see if brads gotta six pac!  :Lol:  
we're just gonna have to wait and see. Unless a mag has it in.
Sorry im abit slow but is all this happening next week?

----------


## bradley_fan

> Yeah it does look pink, but I was thinking it might be lights or candles shinning on it.


ooh yeah you could be right. It must be all planned there and then if they go to alot of trouble decorating a room...

----------


## mena16

i no, i wanna see if he does as well, just the thought of stace take his jumper off so sexy like and maybe him takin her cloths off too.

----------


## littlemo

> ooh i wanna see if brads gotta six pac!  
> we're just gonna have to wait and see. Unless a mag has it in.
> Sorry im abit slow but is all this happening next week?


Do you think we'll actually see him with his shirt off?! 

Yeah I think it's happening the end of next week.

----------


## mena16

you don't know, he might i mean in real life, he alright but not a goody goody kind of person. i hope they do wat i've kinda predicted.

why would he have a trendy jumper with nothin underneath when he normally wears a sirt underneath, think about it

----------


## bradley_fan

I dont think we'll see him with his jumper off but you never know!

----------


## mena16

why would he have a trendy jumper with nothin underneath when he normally wears a shirt underneath, think about it. it's not like him to not have a shirt underneath.

----------


## Nigella harman

It look like Jonnys living room to me,and Staceys done a bit of mood setting with the bed stuff and fairy lights etc!!!The walls are green,like his living room.Maybe his sofas a pull out sofa bed???What are you lot on about Bradleys jumper and whats underneath it!!!! :Lol:  Poor bloke!!!!!Hes probably just a normal guy and a bit hairy!!!!! :Ninja:  I think the jumper represents the fact that hes changing,ie trendy top,like his attitude,ie bunking off work etc.I think maybe his mum mollycoddled him so much that now hes away from her he can actually start being himself.This is just my theory though!!!! :Ponder: who knows!!!!!

----------


## Kim

It must be the end of next week as it is on a friday of week 25. Week 24 must be this week as the date wasn't confirmed when it was posted, obviously due to the world cup.

----------


## Kisha

First, thank you Nigella Harman *Harmaniac? :Stick Out Tongue:   I'm one too :Heart:  * for scanning and posting the Soaplife article. Don't they look cute? 

I'm a MASSIVE Bradley and Stacey fan so I'm well chuffed to see those pics. I think it will be very interesting to see how Bradley's Dad arrival and Jean's return will change/or not change the dynamics between the two. 

P.S. Bradley looks gorgeous in that green jumper. :Wub:

----------


## Nigella harman

> First, thank you Nigella Harman *Harmaniac?  I'm one too * for scanning and posting the Soaplife article. Don't they look cute? 
> 
> I'm a MASSIVE Bradley and Stacey fan so I'm well chuffed to see those pics. I think it will be very interesting to see how Bradley's Dad arrival and Jean's return will change/or not change the dynamics between the two. 
> 
> P.S. Bradley looks gorgeous in that green jumper.


 Yes,I am a Harmaniac and proud!!!!! :Cheer:

----------


## mena16

can i ask u a request, if brad and stace are in the front cover of soaplife, could you scan that and post it here plz, cheers

----------


## Nigella harman

They arent on the cover,sorry!!!!!

----------


## mena16

is there anything else on the magazine on them, if so, you know wat to do

----------


## Nigella harman

> is there anything else on the magazine on them, if so, you know wat to do


 Theres a photo of Bradley with his top off and next to it it says torso of the week!!! :Thumbsup:  ..............only joking :Ninja:  ,theres a tiny thing were some old dears complaining that Bradley is such a good looking young man so why do they dress him like his grandad!!!thats about it.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Theres a photo of Bradley with his top off and next to it it says torso of the week!!! ..............only joking ,theres a tiny thing were some old dears complaining that Bradley is such a good looking young man so why do they dress him like his grandad!!!thats about it.


lmao!! :Rotfl:  aww Bradley would be a good torso of the week! haha! 
My mam said that about Bradley too! Maybe it was her that wrote in  :EEK!:

----------


## mena16

you joker, anywayz i'm gonna go to the newsagents to get the latest out of the soapland, i'll tell you wats in it later.

----------


## Nigella harman

I told you Bradley was gonna have a dark side!!!!Im so looking forward to his new family,it looks really good!And I thought it was Jake who catches Bradley and Stacey in bed,Its Ruby!!!!!! :EEK!:

----------


## mena16

woah woah.........WOAAAH, NAUGHTY PAIR lol we'll see won't we

----------


## BlackKat

It also says in AAS that Ruby isn't impressed with Stacey chooses Bradley over her -- that's before she catches them.

Also Max and Tanya view the Allen house (almost catching Stacey & Bradley) so it looks like they're planning to stick around a while. I'm glad they aren't trying to convince us that Jim, Dot, Bradley, Bert, Max, Tanya and two kids could all fit under one roof.  :Lol:

----------


## mena16

OMG OMG OMG, Max and Tanya almost catchin the two, i'm gonna records the next week and the week after on tape.

----------


## BlackKat

Hee, I'm typing while reading.

Apparently Jim used to beat Max up when he was younger, so there's animosity between them, but Max tries to get on with Jim for Bradley's sake. Also says Max has been denied access to Bradley for years, and that Bradley has no memory of Max.



So maybe he's not as bad as Bradley thinks he is...?  :Searchme:  Although we haven't heard anything negative about Bradley's mum so she must have had a reason to keep them apart.

----------


## mena16

well, there are both side in every story so he could be bad for the reason on why he had no access to bradley as a child, he must of done something realy wrong to not see bradley for years.

----------


## di marco

> Also Max and Tanya view the Allen house (almost catching Stacey & Bradley) so it looks like they're planning to stick around a while. I'm glad they aren't trying to convince us that Jim, Dot, Bradley, Bert, Max, Tanya and two kids could all fit under one roof.


dont forget sonias living there as well atm

----------


## Kim

I think that's what was meant by one of the two kids.

----------


## bradley_fan

omg RUBY catches them?! I dont think she'll be very impressed! lol

----------


## di marco

> I think that's what was meant by one of the two kids.


well sonias not a kid, i thought they meant max and tanias 2 children?

----------


## Kim

> well sonias not a kid, i thought they meant max and tanias 2 children?


Well she acts like one lol! Max? I thought that was Bradley's dad? Or does Bradley have two younger siblings?

----------


## bradley_fan

Here is some Inside soap scans- 


 :Smile:

----------


## bradley_fan

omg! sorry its so big! I dont know how to scale it down.  :Confused:

----------


## Kisha

> It also says in AAS that Ruby isn't impressed with Stacey chooses Bradley over her -- that's before she catches them.


Argh! :Angry:   Ruby's such a stupid cah. She's the one who came back to find out that Stacey's got a boyfriend. It's not like she's been there for her. She's so selfish it's unbelievable. When she was jumping around the square with Jul*ie*, she couldn't give a toss about what Stacey's opinion, or even Stacey's moods. Now she expects Stacey to put her life on hold just because she wants it that way. Stupid cah.

Anyway, Bradley Fan! Thank you for the scans! Charlie's such a lovely bloke. :Wub:   I'm really looking forward to see Bradley/Jean/Stacey's scenes. Should be interesting.

----------


## Kim

> omg! sorry its so big! I dont know how to scale it down.


Did you scan it in through word then host it on imageshack? That usually does the trick.

----------


## littlemo

> omg RUBY catches them?! I dont think she'll be very impressed! lol


Yeah. It's better than Jake catching them though. At least Ruby's a mate. 

I think Ruby should be a bit more understanding. She expected Stacey to be when she was going out with Juley. I don't know what Ruby wants Stacey for, if it was something serious then I think Stacey would put her first (like if it was to do with her dad). Maybe Ruby doesn't specify and Stacey doesn't realise how important it is to her. 

I don't reckon Ruby will go nuts when she finds them together. Or if she does, she gets over it pretty quickly.

----------


## littlemo

You know the Summer spoilers page, at the front of one of the soap magazines today, it said that Jean would be moving into Walford. Do you think they've got the wrong end of the stick? or do you think that is a storyline coming up?! 

It says something like, Jean moving into the square upsets her, and no sooner she has taken to that but her big bad bro moves into Walford.

----------


## mena16

which soap magazine is this? i didn't reali know that

----------


## littlemo

> which soap magazine is this? i didn't reali know that


I'm sorry I haven't got them in front of me, I read them all in work. It's 1 out of 3. More likely to be Soaplife or Inside Soap, I think. 

It's on the page where the Summer spoilers are, towards the front of the magazine. There's a little picture of Robert (the guy who plays Sean), and a little article above it.

----------


## mena16

i think it's soaplife, i've got inside and it says nothin about the summer spoilers

----------


## littlemo

I read some really sweet things about Bradley today as well. Charlie says that after Bradley breaks up with Stacey, he's visited by Big Mo who persuades him to give her another chance. And he realises how much she means to him. He says, he realises that Stacey will fall apart without him, and wants to give her the love that he never had as a kid. Now I know it's a bit soppy, and when I read it I thought, he's acting a bit more like a dad than a boyfriend. But it also had me welling up a bit. 

Stacey's really mean to Bradley when he arrives at Jean's flat, but he doesn't care. He fixes the plumbing for Jean, and wins her over, and then wins Stacey over in the process. He's such an amazing guy!

I keep reading things about Lacey wanting Stacey to be single, and I don't want that to happen. I really feel that Bradley is so good for her. She can mess up and make mistakes, but he's the kind of bloke to stick around no matter what. 

And why does Stacey not want Bradley to change her, why does she want to continue her life being messed up?! I don't understand it! (that's why she wants to dump him).

----------


## littlemo

God, there's so much to say, I'm going on forever! lol. Probably boring everyone to death. 

I also read that when Bradley's family come into it Stacey wants to be there for him but she does not get on with Max (Bradley's dad). And Lacey says that she reckons they'll clash. I think if Max fancies her then that might have something to do with it. We know he flirts with her. Unless the guy who plays Max made a mistake, about who was who, on the interview.

Also there was spoilers a while ago about Stacey feeling out in the cold when his family arrive. I hope Bradley doesn't take Max's side over Stacey's. You think it could cause them to break up?!

----------


## BlackKat

> I don't reckon Ruby will go nuts when she finds them together. Or if she does, she gets over it pretty quickly.


Well it does say that their friendship is put to the test, so I think she will be upset. I actually thinks she has a right to be upset because it is her house and they shouldn't be using it.


She has no right being upset about Stacey being with Bradley though, I agree with everyone else.

----------


## mena16

> God, there's so much to say, I'm going on forever! lol. Probably boring everyone to death. 
> 
> I also read that when Bradley's family come into it Stacey wants to be there for him but she does not get on with Max (Bradley's dad). And Lacey says that she reckons they'll clash. I think if Max fancies her then that might have something to do with it. We know he flirts with her. Unless the guy who plays Max made a mistake, about who was who, on the interview.
> 
> Also there was spoilers a while ago about Stacey feeling out in the cold when his family arrive. I hope Bradley doesn't take Max's side over Stacey's. You think it could cause them to break up?!


no no, you're not reali boring me to death, i like these spoiler,gossip whatever, i'm a huge fan of stacey and bradley so i wouldn't be bored of ready this.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Well it does say that their friendship is put to the test, so I think she will be upset. I actually thinks she has a right to be upset because it is her house and they shouldn't be using it.
> 
> 
> She has no right being upset about Stacey being with Bradley though, I agree with everyone else.


Yeah i read in What's On TV magazine today that Stacey and Bradley use Ruby's house to have sex in without telling Ruby, so if Ruby is upset, then your probably right, it is over Bradley and Stacey using her house to make love and this is why Ruby and Stacey's friendship is put to the test?! But i think littlemo is right, Ruby would get over it pretty quickly.

----------


## littlemo

> Well it does say that their friendship is put to the test, so I think she will be upset. I actually thinks she has a right to be upset because it is her house and they shouldn't be using it.
> 
> 
> She has no right being upset about Stacey being with Bradley though, I agree with everyone else.


Yeah but Stacey has allowed Ruby to live in her house. Even though she has a place of her own. But yes I do reckon Stacey should have asked. 

I think Ruby should be living in her house. Maybe she wants company, but she could always ask Stacey to come along too. It's probably not officially her house yet, but I think Johnny could give her permission to live in it, couldn't he?! You can live away from home when you get to 16, can't you?! And she's almost 18.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> God, there's so much to say, I'm going on forever! lol. Probably boring everyone to death. 
> 
> I also read that when Bradley's family come into it Stacey wants to be there for him but she does not get on with Max (Bradley's dad). And Lacey says that she reckons they'll clash. I think if Max fancies her then that might have something to do with it. We know he flirts with her. Unless the guy who plays Max made a mistake, about who was who, on the interview.
> 
> Also there was spoilers a while ago about Stacey feeling out in the cold when his family arrive. I hope Bradley doesn't take Max's side over Stacey's. You think it could cause them to break up?!


I think i read about Stacey feeling out in the cold when Bradley's family arrive as well, but i hope it doesn't split them up. It would be nice to see a rocky patch in their relationship and Bradley's family arriving could just be that! 

So it would be nice to see a rocky patch in Bradley and Stacey's relationship and it would be nice for Stacey and Bradley to overcome their rocky patch as it would make their relationship stronger.

----------


## littlemo

> no no, you're not reali boring me to death, i like these spoiler,gossip whatever, i'm a huge fan of stacey and bradley so i wouldn't be bored of ready this.


Well good, I'm glad of that! Because I can't stop talking about it! lol. 

I might be here for a while! lol.

----------


## Nigella harman

Its Ruby and Mo who get them to sort it out by the looks of it,I wonder if Ruby takes Bradley shopping,all of a sudden hes wearing trendy tops,and its says he goes to her for advice on how to get Stacey back.The TV times has a really nice write up.Stacey is apparantly really embarrassed about her mum and thats why shes being a nightmare to him,theyre watching a soppy film,she accidentally hurts Bradley,she calls him soppy,he says he may be soft but hes strong mentally and she can confide in him etc,she thinks hes pushing her to hard to confide in him and gets stroppy and thats when he decides enough is enough :Wal2l:   and dumps her!!!!and breathe nigella................theyre both really down about it and thats when mo and ruby step in to help and generally bang their heads together!!!!!!,I think ruby gets annoyed at Stacey cos she takes her for granted using her house without even asking,apparently,bradley wants to make sure its ok with ruby,but staceys like,nah whatever!!!!and breathe!!..................theyve done some really good write ups in the mags,i had a marathon flick through this aft in WHSmiths!!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## mena16

yeah, i would love that too, i also read that when bradley's family come, stacey is left out in the cold, i reali hope they don't split up as well, just just got really close lately.

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah but Stacey has allowed Ruby to live in her house. Even though she has a place of her own. But yes I do reckon Stacey should have asked. 
> 
> I think Ruby should be living in her house. Maybe she wants company, but she could always ask Stacey to come along too. It's probably not officially her house yet, but I think Johnny could give her permission to live in it, couldn't he?! You can live away from home when you get to 16, can't you?! And she's almost 18.


Well I just don't think it's right to use a friends house to have sex in -- especially without asking. It's the same reason I hated Ruby for having sex in Johnny's bedroom -- it's personal space, and should be respected.

I don't think Ruby really thought about where to go -- not like she got a choice anyway. Jake pretty much dumped her on the Slaters doorstep, and they took her in with no mention of her moving out anytime. I can see why she'd want a 'family' around her - not just Stacey, but Charlie and Mo as well. As long as she doesn't start taking it for granted (like she was when she first moved in) I don't have a problem with her living there.

----------


## mena16

oh god, lollol, keep breathing, keep breathing, your getting there, i luuuuuuuuuuvuv these gossip, it's so exciting

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> oh god, lollol, keep breathing, keep breathing, your getting there, i luuuuuuuuuuvuv these gossip, it's so exciting


I love it too, Bradley and Stacey are the best couple in Eastenders at the moment and i love talking about them! This thread moves way too quickly lol, i leave this thread for five minutes and then when i return, there's like six replies!

----------


## littlemo

> I think i read about Stacey feeling out in the cold when Bradley's family arrive as well, but i hope it doesn't split them up. It would be nice to see a rocky patch in their relationship and Bradley's family arriving could just be that! 
> 
> So it would be nice to see a rocky patch in Bradley and Stacey's relationship and it would be nice for Stacey and Bradley to overcome their rocky patch as it would make their relationship stronger.


Yeah I think they might overcome it. I did read that them sleeping together cements their relationship. So that's a good sign. 

Maybe it's going to be one of those relationships where they keep breaking up, and then realise they can't be without each other, and get back together again. Stacey will probably start feeling restless, and wants to go out and cause mischief all the time, but her feelings for Bradley can't go away overnight. She loves him. I don't think she could get over what they have that easily.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Yeah I think they might overcome it. I did read that them sleeping together cements their relationship. So that's a good sign. 
> 
> Maybe it's going to be one of those relationships where they keep breaking up, and then realise they can't be without each other, and get back together again. Stacey will probably start feeling restless, and wants to go out and cause mischief all the time, but her feelings for Bradley can't go away overnight. She loves him. I don't think she could get over what they have that easily.


Yeah. Stacey has grown more mature now and i think that she would rather spend time with Bradley then rather go out and cause mischief, like stealing from the Minute Mart for example so i think Stacey's maturity has grown and i think this is partly because she has found Bradley, her first proper love and someone she is stable with.

----------


## mena16

i know, i think 6 months this relationship between the two have being going on for this long, doesn't sound alot but alot have happened in between so i hope the best for the two, i'd love to see them together forever and what i mean by that is that, they would last for up to their wedding to when they have there first child, to when they grow old together, it would be very good to see from the to, this is one couple i think, will split up at times and come back together and see how propar strong the two are.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Did everyone read my script idol entry last week? I wrote the final episode of Eastenders and it revolved round Stacey and Bradley getting married.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Well I just don't think it's right to use a friends house to have sex in -- especially without asking. It's the same reason I hated Ruby for having sex in Johnny's bedroom -- it's personal space, and should be respected.
> 
> I don't think Ruby really thought about where to go -- not like she got a choice anyway. Jake pretty much dumped her on the Slaters doorstep, and they took her in with no mention of her moving out anytime. I can see why she'd want a 'family' around her - not just Stacey, but Charlie and Mo as well. As long as she doesn't start taking it for granted (like she was when she first moved in) I don't have a problem with her living there.


Yeah. I might have been a bit harsh about Ruby. Stacey should have asked. But that's Stacey isn't it?! She's an oportunist. 

Stacey could have also stayed at the Slaters, but maybe Charlie or Big Mo was there. Still she could have asked them to go out for a while. Probably wouldn't have minded.

----------


## mena16

> Did everyone read my script idol entry last week? I wrote the final episode of Eastenders and it revolved round Stacey and Bradley getting married.


nah, i didn't, i didn't see it, could you send it in noow

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> nah, i didn't, i didn't see it, could you send it in noow


Look in the script idol round 1 thread in the scripts section of the forum, and read script 4, that's my script and it's the final episode of Eastenders revolved round Bradley and Stacey.

----------


## littlemo

> i know, i think 6 months this relationship between the two have being going on for this long, doesn't sound alot but alot have happened in between so i hope the best for the two, i'd love to see them together forever and what i mean by that is that, they would last for up to their wedding to when they have there first child, to when they grow old together, it would be very good to see from the to, this is one couple i think, will split up at times and come back together and see how propar strong the two are.


Yeah, I hope it's like that too. If they both stay that long! 

I don't think while Stacey is young she is going to want to be tied down. And I think that will mean breaks up, and her sleeping with other people (while they are apart), stuff going on with her and Sean. But in the end I think she'll realise that he is the only guy for her. The only one who has treated her with respect and loved her for who she is.

But this is probably the fairytale version. Most likely be completely different.

----------


## mena16

nooo onnneee reply at all, i know you are all there but not replying.

----------


## littlemo

Did you read that Bradley hasn't seen his dad in 14 years?! I didn't realise it was going to be as long as that. He doesn't even recognise him. It's the same amount of time that Den was away for! 

Tainia couldn't have been pregnant when Max left, it must have been another reason. Maybe just that he wanted to be with her. Or maybe Tainia wasn't the same women he left Bradley's mum for. It said that his mum refused his dad access, probably because she was hurt by his betrayal. But if that's true, it's not a good enough excuse. 

It must be very hurtful to know that your dad has been gone for 14 years, and in that time he has become a father twice, and has been bringing up  kids that you've never even met. 

Why do you think he has decided to come to Walford?!

----------


## mena16

i read that as well, it better be a reasonable reason as to why max left bradders like that. it's not nice, and maybe he in walford to make amends with bradley.

----------


## littlemo

> i read that as well, it better be a reasonable reason as to why max left bradders like that. it's not nice, and maybe he in walford to make amends with bradley.


Tainia thinks they just happen to break down in Walford, she doesn't know that his family are living there. I'm not even sure she knows that he has a son (probably he has told her).  

I think maybe he's there to make amends with Bradley, but why wait until now?! Courts do not stop fathers having access because they've cheated on their wives. If he'd really cared, I think he should have tried harder. 

I'm not surprised Bradley isn't keen to see him! I think he should make him work very hard!

----------


## littlemo

> Its Ruby and Mo who get them to sort it out by the looks of it,I wonder if Ruby takes Bradley shopping,all of a sudden hes wearing trendy tops,and its says he goes to her for advice on how to get Stacey back.The TV times has a really nice write up.Stacey is apparantly really embarrassed about her mum and thats why shes being a nightmare to him,theyre watching a soppy film,she accidentally hurts Bradley,she calls him soppy,he says he may be soft but hes strong mentally and she can confide in him etc,she thinks hes pushing her to hard to confide in him and gets stroppy and thats when he decides enough is enough  and dumps her!!!!and breathe nigella................theyre both really down about it and thats when mo and ruby step in to help and generally bang their heads together!!!!!!,I think ruby gets annoyed at Stacey cos she takes her for granted using her house without even asking,apparently,bradley wants to make sure its ok with ruby,but staceys like,nah whatever!!!!and breathe!!..................theyve done some really good write ups in the mags,i had a marathon flick through this aft in WHSmiths!!!!


That sounds really good. I've got to see the Tv Times tomorrow! 

That bit where Stacey hurts him, and she calls him soppy, that made me laugh! It just sounds funny.

I love that bit where he says about him being strong mentally. Do you think that had something to do with looking after his mum all these years?! I'm not sure how their relationship worked, but maybe it was like Stacey and her mum. She took over when her dad died. Perhaps Bradley looked after his mum when his dad walked out. Or they looked after each other. 

Stacey is streetwise, but she's obviously very vunerable. She doesn't find it easy talking about emotions. How come Bradley can deal with that stuff?! Maybe it's just harder dealing with your own feelings, when you've dealt with someonelses for so long.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Tainia thinks they just happen to break down in Walford, she doesn't know that his family are living there. I'm not even sure she knows that he has a son (probably he has told her).  
> 
> I think maybe he's there to make amends with Bradley, but why wait until now?! Courts do not stop fathers having access because they've cheated on their wives. If he'd really cared, I think he should have tried harder. 
> 
> I'm not surprised Bradley isn't keen to see him! I think he should make him work very hard!


 Maybe its because hes moved away from his mum that Max has seen his chance to get near Bradley,I think Max is gonna have a lot to do with bringing out Bradleys darker side Charlie c kept mentioning today!!!!Did you notice he kept saying about giving her the love he NEVER had,does that mean his mum too????

----------


## littlemo

> Maybe its because hes moved away from his mum that Max has seen his chance to get near Bradley,I think Max is gonna have a lot to do with bringing out Bradleys darker side Charlie c kept mentioning today!!!!Did you notice he kept saying about giving her the love he NEVER had,does that mean his mum too????


Yeah I did. I thought it was strange, because Charlie has said that Bradley is very close to his mum. But maybe he wasn't aware when he did his first interviews, of what was going to happen. 

It did occur to be as well that Charlie might have mean't to say 'giving her the love she never had'. Because Stacey's dads dead, and her mum hasn't been of a sane mind for a long time now. And perhaps she's been feeling neglected. But then how would he know what Stacey's been through?!

So maybe it was the correct statement after all.

I hope all that makes sense to you.

----------


## Nigella harman

Also i think its in the tv times it says that he takes her mum a bunch of flowers and doesnt mention her illness once,just acts like everythings normal!!!

----------


## littlemo

> Also i think its in the tv times it says that he takes her mum a bunch of flowers and doesnt mention her illness once,just acts like everythings normal!!!


That's so sweet! 

So I take it Big Mo explains about Jean's illness to Bradley, does she?!

----------


## littlemo

Bradley hasn't had much interaction with Big Mo yet has he?! I've read that there's a scene coming up. 

You think he'll be scared of her soon?! Do you remember how petrified Gary and Billy used to get?! lol.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Bradley hasn't had much interaction with Big Mo yet has he?! I've read that there's a scene coming up. 
> 
> You think he'll be scared of her soon?! Do you remember how petrified Gary and Billy used to get?! lol.


 Nah!!!I reckon hell think,Big Mo,Big Shmo!!!!If hes not scared of Stacey,I cant see him being scared of anyone!!!!!! :Ninja:

----------


## Nigella harman

> That's so sweet! 
> 
> So I take it Big Mo explains about Jean's illness to Bradley, does she?!


 Er,I think so,yes.In a round about way.

----------


## littlemo

> Er,I think so,yes.In a round about way.


I'm glad. It was going to take ages for Stacey to tell him, and he should know. He doesn't realise how hard things are for her at the moment. He thinks she's just being difficult for the sake of it. 

She shouldn't feel embarrassed to tell Bradley things. He's a very understanding person. Every family has problems. What did she think he was going to say to her when he found out?! All he'd want to do is support her. 

I suppose it's hard to share something with somebody when you've been alone for so long. But she's only 17, it shouldn't be this hard! What could have make her feel like this?!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I'm glad. It was going to take ages for Stacey to tell him, and he should know. He doesn't realise how hard things are for her at the moment. He thinks she's just being difficult for the sake of it. 
> 
> She shouldn't feel embarrassed to tell Bradley things. He's a very understanding person. Every family has problems. What did she think he was going to say to her when he found out?! All he'd want to do is support her. 
> 
> I suppose it's hard to share something with somebody when you've been alone for so long. But she's only 17, it shouldn't be this hard! What could have make her feel like this?!


She may have wanted to keep it between her family over her mum's illness and maybe she felt that Bradley didn't have a right to know, but after all he is her boyfriend!!

I read in the paper that Stacey feels "embarrased" over her mum's illness but she shouldn't be. Bradley is very understanding and i am sure she would find it easier telling Bradley about her mum's illness because he would be there for her to offer her comfort when she ever needed it. It would take a weight of Stacey's shoulders if she told Bradley about her mum's illness, i think she would find it easier to cope.

It is nice that there will be a scene with Big Mo and Bradley soon, like you said, Bradley and Big Mo haven't had much interaction yet!

----------


## Nigella harman

And nice to see some interaction between him and ruby too!!!

----------


## mena16

yeah, i wonder what ruby badley talk about, something abt stacey

----------


## littlemo

> yeah, i wonder what ruby badley talk about, something abt stacey


Yeah, I read that Ruby tells Bradley that Stacey finds it difficult to open up to people. Which is why Bradley decides to push Stacey into telling him about her mum. He wants to be there for her, but Stacey clams up, and Bradley dumps her.

It's difficult to know what to do in that situation. Part of me is thinking that Bradley should have backed off, and let Stacey come to him in her own time. But then would she ever have told him?! Perhaps this was the only way for him to close to her.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Yeah, I read that Ruby tells Bradley that Stacey finds it difficult to open up to people. Which is why Bradley decides to push Stacey into telling him about her mum. He wants to be there for her, but Stacey clams up, and Bradley dumps her.


But Big Mo tell him about Stacey's mum and they get back together and plan their night of passion at the Allen's house?? I think that is how it pans out anyway. I am glad Bradley finds out about Stacey's mum, then he would know why Stacey clammed up about her mum, i agree Bradley just wants to be there for Stacey whenever life gets hard, Stacey is very lucky to have someone like Bradley.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> But Big Mo tell him about Stacey's mum and they get back together and plan their night of passion at the Allen's house?? I think that is how it pans out anyway. I am glad Bradley finds out about Stacey's mum, then he would know why Stacey clammed up about her mum, i agree Bradley just wants to be there for Stacey whenever life gets hard, Stacey is very lucky to have someone like Bradley.


Yeah she is lucky to have Bradley. But I suppose he's lucky to have her as well. 

I did read that Ruby told Bradley that Stacey had trouble opening up to people. And then he decides to push Stacey into getting close, talking about her mother. I'm not sure how he finds out about that. But the Big Mo stuff happens after they break up, when she convinces Bradley to give Stacey another chance. But i've read so many articles, and some of them contradict each other. 

I suppose we'll have to watch it and see.

----------


## bradley_fan

Does Ruby know about Staceys mam? She probley does but I can't think of the time Stacey told her.  :Confused:  
I wounder if big Mo goes round shouting at Bradley or just goes and tells him the full story.....screaming at him sounds more like big Mo  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> Does Ruby know about Staceys mam? She probley does but I can't think of the time Stacey told her.  
> I wounder if big Mo goes round shouting at Bradley or just goes and tells him the full story.....screaming at him sounds more like big Mo


Yeah I think Ruby knows the jist of it. I remember when Stacey came back from seeing Jean last time, Ruby asked her about it, and she said she didn't want to talk. 

It would be funny of Big Mo went over and said make up with Stacey or else! lol. I'll break your kneecaps! lol.

I think she probably just goes round there, and tries to speak to him calmly. It seems that Stacey has told Big Mo what happened, so I'd think Mo would recognise Bradley was just trying to be there for her.

----------


## littlemo

> Nah!!!I reckon hell think,Big Mo,Big Shmo!!!!If hes not scared of Stacey,I cant see him being scared of anyone!!!!!!


I think Big Mo has been scarier than Stacey in the past! Stacey looks up to Mo, like she did Kat, I think they are kind of her role models. 

But maybe if he sticks it out long enough with Stacey, he'll learn to handle Big Mo. The Slater family come as a package. It's a scary concept, for a young boy!

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah. Or maybe Stacey was in a really bad mood or something and Mo forced it out of her to tell her whats wrong lol. Not long now untill we see some Stacey and Bradley!  :Cheer:

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah I think Ruby knows the jist of it. I remember when Stacey came back from seeing Jean last time, Ruby asked her about it, and she said she didn't want to talk.


Asked is a bit of a exaggeration. As I recall it was "vaguely mention whilst talking about her and Juley," and then lumping her father in with Stacey's mother because they were both "bonkers."

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah. Or maybe Stacey was in a really bad mood or something and Mo forced it out of her to tell her whats wrong lol. Not long now untill we see some Stacey and Bradley!


Yeah, can't wait! 

I know this has been said before, but I read that thing about Bradley bringing Jean a bunch of flowers today, and that picture of Jean squeezing his cheeks is so adorable! How can anyone not love him?! He's really making the effort. 

But looking from Stacey's point of view, I think I would feel pretty embarrassed if my mum was all over my boyfriend like that. It's like put him down! Especially since she's never really been that close with her. I can see some jealousy looming.

----------


## littlemo

I really like that Bradley is trying to get on well with her mum. I find it really heartwarming!

I also read I think it was the Tv Times, and it says Bradley realises he can't let go of the love of his life. This is when Big Mo talks to him about Stacey. And that love theme is recurring, 'Stacey and Bradley are more in love than ever'. Nice! 

Why Bradley can't say 'I love you' when Stacey says it is beyond me! Like we've said he might be caught of guard, but it is clear that he adores her.

----------


## bradley_fan

I really hope he doesn't take too long to say I love you because it must of taken alot of courage for Stacey to say it in the first place and if he doesnt say it too her it'll really nock her confidence back.  :Crying:

----------


## Nigella harman

dont forget guys,she says it the same day he sees his dad for the first time,maybe his heads totally somewhere else and he doesnt even hear her!!He must be pretty stressed!!!

----------


## littlemo

> I really hope he doesn't take too long to say I love you because it must of taken alot of courage for Stacey to say it in the first place and if he doesnt say it too her it'll really nock her confidence back.


Me either. He shouldn't let her brush it under the carpet, otherwise she won't know how he feels about her. He should bite the bullet, and tell her. It doesn't matter if the moment has gone past. He can just say, it took him by surprise, and that he loves her very much. He'll probably have to prove it and make some big gesture. 

I hope he doesn't make the mistake of proposing to her, that would be embarrassing!

----------


## littlemo

> dont forget guys,she says it the same day he sees his dad for the first time,maybe his heads totally somewhere else and he doesnt even hear her!!He must be pretty stressed!!!


Maybe, but from the spoilers it seems they are in the middle of a deep conversation. Stacey's opening up and sharing her feelings. You'd think he would be listening to what she had to say. 

Also there's that webcam snippet where Stacey blames what she said on the sun, and it seems like Bradley knows what she has said.

----------


## Nigella harman

I thought the spoilers just said he didnt respond???

----------


## littlemo

> I thought the spoilers just said he didnt respond???


He doesn't respond. 

I think the webcam snippet is the next day or something. Stacey seems to be feeling quite humiliated. And I think at this time Bradley smooths things over.

----------


## littlemo

Is anyone here? I'm starting to get a bit bored! lol.

----------


## Nigella harman

I could forgive him not realising what shes said to him given the massive shock hes just undergone :EEK!:  ,and it sounds from the rest of the week as though Stace does aswell :Wub:  .Im sure he tells her he loves her too.Hes said about giving her love enough in the mags,Bradley obviously feels that way too! :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  Im really looking forward to this stuff with his family,Dad in particular,it looks great! :Clap:  Do you think his dads in the money.And what do you think it means when Charlie says the love Bradley never had.Do you think his mum was mean to him??? :Sad:   :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

I know I still don't get that. Why hasn't Bradley been loved?! He still had his mum all his life. I suppose we'll find out soon enough!

Charlie did mention Bradley giving Stacey love loads, didn't he?! It was like in nearly every sentence, the magazine I read. It might not just have been Charlie though, it could have been the interviewer. 

But I am so glad they are in love, and by sleeping together, they have this new found bond. It's all great! 

But from the way Lacey speaks about it it seems like there's going to be a lots of trouble for them. I think Max is going to be the next one. Then probably Sean.

----------


## Nigella harman

OHHHH,YEAH!!!for sure!!!Maybe...(another thought)no one has ever said they love him,even his mum by the way he talks in the mags and it throws him!!!aaahhhh,bless!

----------


## littlemo

> OHHHH,YEAH!!!for sure!!!Maybe...(another thought)no one has ever said they love him,even his mum by the way he talks in the mags and it throws him!!!aaahhhh,bless!


That would be so sad! A case of cross wires?! It seems Bradley and Stacey could be as messed up as each other, if this is true. 

But Bradley has said he's strong mentally, so why is he so strong when  Stacey is so distressed. I suppose people can cope easier than others.

The way Charlie is speaking when he goes on about how he wants to give Stacey all the love he never had, it sounds more like she's his child. I find that figure of speech a bit strange.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Wow! Since i last replied yesterday, this thread has been going on for another 2 pages lol! This thread is very busy, but i suppose there are lots of Bradley and Stacey fans out there!

I think Bradley and Stacey's relationship is in for a rocky ride, Bradley's family will be arriving soon and i am sure his dad, Max will cause a lot of trouble between him and Stacey. Also there is Stacey and her mum, and Sean is turning up in August so i think Sean will cause trouble between Stacey and Bradley too, but i think their relationship will survive.

I still don't get what Charlie said either when he said Bradley wants to give Stacey the love he never had, like you said, his mum, Tania was there for him so i am sure he got love from his mum.

Anyway i can't wait to see what happens next, i looked in the tv guide today, there doesn't seem to be any mention of Bradley and Stacey in tonight's one hour long episode.

----------


## littlemo

Bradley and Stacey are in it tonight, you'll be glad to know! 

I looked at the webcam and there's a snippet for the 13th of June, which was Tuesday, so therefore it'll be included in tonight's hour special. 

It's the one where Bradley asks Stacey for a favour, and she says no, he says o.k., and she replies 'well that wasn't much of a fight was it?!'. 

I assume he's asking her to go out with him to Scarletts.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Bradley and Stacey are in it tonight, you'll be glad to know! 
> 
> I looked at the webcam and there's a snippet for the 13th of June, which was Tuesday, so therefore it'll be included in tonight's hour special. 
> 
> It's the one where Bradley asks Stacey for a favour, and she says no, he says o.k., and she replies 'well that wasn't much of a fight was it?!'. 
> 
> I assume he's asking her to go out with him to Scarletts.


Oooh that's alright then! Is this the episode where there are strippers down Scarletts and Stacey sees Bradley there???

----------


## littlemo

> Oooh that's alright then! Is this the episode where there are strippers down Scarletts and Stacey sees Bradley there???


No I think it's when Bradley is asking Stacey if she'll come with him to Scarletts to meet his work friend. I reckon tomorrow night will show him in Scarletts with the stripper.

----------


## Kim

I think it is next thursday that the stripper is at scarlets, as far as I am aware we are currently up to week 24.

----------


## littlemo

> I think it is next thursday that the stripper is at scarlets, as far as I am aware we are currently up to week 24.


We are on week 24, but it is actually mentioned in those spoilers about them being at Scarletts, and the evening not going according to plan. I'm pretty sure it'll be on tomorrow.

----------


## bradley_fan

They were good tonight! Didnt have as many scenes as i expected but they will have more tomorrow  :Cheer:  
Did you see Stacey give Bradley the look of love  :Wub:   when they walked into the vic and said "Those days are over Stace". I was like awwww lol

----------


## BlackKat

I hope tonight wasn't setting up for a Bradley/Ruby romance -- I really think that would be a bad storyline and certainly wouldn't do Ruby's character any favours.


Other than that they were good. I like when Bradley stands up for himself. It's strangely attractive. :Lol:

----------


## bradley_fan

By the way, if you go on the enastenders website and take a look at the up comming ep it has the clip of Bradley in the club shouting at the striper  :Nono:   and Stacey see's. She looks quite hurt!  :Crying:

----------


## Kisha

> It's strangely attractive.


 :Thumbsup:  He was smokin' hot tonight. Bradley_fan, I did notice the look of love, and I was like 'Awwwwww' too! :Wub:  

They just work so well together, feels so natural.

----------


## Nigella harman

Guys!!!the preview on the eastenders website of the next show is Bradley and his mate at the strip club!!!

----------


## littlemo

> He was smokin' hot tonight. Bradley_fan, I did notice the look of love, and I was like 'Awwwwww' too! 
> 
> They just work so well together, feels so natural.


Yeah I find Bradley really sexy when he's being dominant. I think Stacey feels that too. He's just wow! 

Yeah and I've noticed Stacey looking at him like that a lot. It's good how they've built up her feelings over the last few months. So it won't come as a huge shock when she announces she loves him.  But I think it will be an exciting moment. 

You know how Bradley tells her that he's bad in bed (before they sleep together), I don't think it will be like that with her. It's supposed to be better when your in love, and she tells him she loves him pretty soon after it happens, so it must be special. I think it'll be great!

----------


## littlemo

> I hope tonight wasn't setting up for a Bradley/Ruby romance -- I really think that would be a bad storyline and certainly wouldn't do Ruby's character any favours.
> 
> 
> Other than that they were good. I like when Bradley stands up for himself. It's strangely attractive.


Yeah, I thought the Ruby/Bradley storyline would be good the first time I heard about it, but now him and Stacey have gotten so close, I don't want things to be spoilt. It's not in his character to cheat, and it's not in Stacey's to forgive him. So better to forget the storyline altogether! I think.

----------


## littlemo

That webcam snippet wasn't in it tonight. They said nothing of the sort. Do you think they had a last minute change of plans?! 

There was that bit at the beginning when he asked Stacey to take the laundry to laundrette, but the speech wasn't the same. I don't think I could match one word.

----------


## littlemo

> By the way, if you go on the enastenders website and take a look at the up comming ep it has the clip of Bradley in the club shouting at the striper   and Stacey see's. She looks quite hurt!


I just watched it! Yeah it's o.k. And Minty steps in and tells Bradley off, the stripper is his new girlfriend isn't it?! 

I can see Stacey's point. The thing about her needing a zimmer frame was a bit harsh. But it was clear he was just trying to look good in front of his mate. 

Minty had to step in and tell Bradley to show more respect. Bradley's usually the most respectful guy of the lot. Hopefully he won't adopt that attitude. I don't think he will.

----------


## JustJodi

> Guys!!!the preview on the eastenders website of the next show is Bradley and his mate at the strip club!!!


 
*Mate?? Didn't know Bradley had any outside Stacey.. unless we are talking about his co workers ?? I hardly see him hanging out with Deano*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Yeah I find Bradley really sexy when he's being dominant.


That's one way of putting it.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## littlemo

> *Mate?? Didn't know Bradley had any outside Stacey.. unless we are talking about his co workers ?? I hardly see him hanging out with Deano*


Yeah it's a co worker. But I do think he should hang out with Deano. He's a nice enough guy. Just because he called Stacey a slag that one time! lol. Shouldn't write him off completely.

Oh and drugged her, I forgot that.

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah it's a co worker. But I do think he should hang out with Deano. He's a nice enough guy. Just because he called Stacey a slag that one time! lol. Shouldn't write him off completely.
> 
> Oh and drugged her, I forgot that.


*Not sure i would forgive some one who put me in the pokey for something i didn't do,,,,, then fesses up after the fact...If i would chose a friend for Bradley  I guess it would have to be Martin ...*

*Hmmmmmm another observation,,, Sonia and Bradley ( omg she calls him Bradders )I know they are cousins, but they do not have very many "lines" together,, its HI and Bye.............*

----------


## littlemo

> *Not sure i would forgive some one who put me in the pokey for something i didn't do,,,,, then fesses up after the fact...If i would chose a friend for Bradley  I guess it would have to be Martin ...*
> 
> *Hmmmmmm another observation,,, Sonia and Bradley ( omg she calls him Bradders )I know they are cousins, but they do not have very many "lines" together,, its HI and Bye.............*


Well Deano calls Bradley 'Bradders' too. Maybe she's adopted it from him?! Sonia and Bradley live together, I suppose we have to think that they spend time together late at night. Or when one of them isn't working.  

What did you think of the scene between Bradley and stripper?! He's clearly drunk. But I wouldn't be happy sitting next to him and his mate while they leer at 'half naked women' (like Stacey said to Ruby on the webcam). Before I knew what he actually did, I thought Stacey was being unreasonable. But he's not just looking at them, the stuff he says is out of order.

It's hardly somewhere you would go to have a drink and a chat with your girlfriend. I don't care if his mate didn't want to go somewhere else, this friend of Bradley's seems like a right prat.

----------


## JustJodi

> Well Deano calls Bradley 'Bradders' too. Maybe she's adopted it from him?! Sonia and Bradley live together, I suppose we have to think that they spend time together late at night. Or when one of them isn't working. 
> 
> What did you think of the scene between Bradley and stripper?! He's clearly drunk. But I wouldn't be happy sitting next to him and his mate while they leer at 'half naked women' (like Stacey said to Ruby on the webcam). Before I knew what he actually did, I thought Stacey was being unreasonable. But he's not just looking at them, the stuff he says is out of order.
> 
> It's hardly somewhere you would go to have a drink and a chat with your girlfriend. I don't care if his mate didn't want to go somewhere else, this friend of Bradley's seems like a right prat.


*Aren't most boys/or men prats when they are out with their buddies, they like to show off, so that is probably what hes doing, putting up a front for his co worker, I dunno.....* 
*I can't get the video to work on my PC  dang !!!!!!!!*

----------


## littlemo

> *Aren't most boys/or men prats when they are out with their buddies, they like to show off, so that is probably what hes doing, putting up a front for his co worker, I dunno.....* 
> *I can't get the video to work on my PC  dang !!!!!!!!*


Yeah, I'm sure he's putting on a front, but does he know that Stacey's coming?! I thought he asked her, she was a bit upset about the venue and the stripping, but because she knew it was important to Bradley, she decided to go for his sake. 

Or did she go to surprise him?! without him knowing about it. I suppose that would make more sense. It would explain a few things.

----------


## bradley_fan

You would think Bradley was a completely different person by the way he's acting on the vid. I would feel really shocked and let down if I was Stacey.

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah i think she must of went to surprise him too. Maybe she said before that she wasn't going to go if there was a stripper on but after talking to Ruby (Ruby might convince her Bradley won't pay any attention to the stripper) she decides to go.

----------


## littlemo

> You would think Bradley was a completely different person by the way he's acting on the vid. I would feel really shocked and let down if I was Stacey.


I know. I think it would make her question how he really feels about her. Stacey's quite insecure, and there was that moment a while back when Bradley tried to have sex with her in an alley. The comment with the stripper probably makes Stacey think that he doesn't have any respect for women. 

But I think it's just a case of him being plastered, and trying to show he's a guy by mirroring his workmate, basically. If he was sober, he'd probably be holding her coat for her, for when she finished! lol.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah i think she must of went to surprise him too. Maybe she said before that she wasn't going to go if there was a stripper on but after talking to Ruby (Ruby might convince her Bradley won't pay any attention to the stripper) she decides to go.


It does say Bradley is upset when he thinks he's been stood up by Stacey. So it does sound like he's expecting her. 

What does Bradley say before the zimmer frame comment, something about wheeling something?! I couldn't hear.

----------


## Nigella harman

I have a boyfriend and hes great,were best mates and hes such a girl,he loved sex and the city,Trinny and Sussanah,and cooking :EEK!:  and no hes not gay!!!so yeah,great perfect,hes good looking considerate,even,a bit geeky!!his mates describe him as a big daft dog :Wub:   :Heart:   !!!really easy going!But I have had the total displeasure of seeing him in the same room as a stripper!!! It wasnt pretty.And we had a major fallout :Angry:   !!!It must be something in their genes!!! :Confused: At least we know that A=This stripper is meant to be a bit of a bitch to minty,so i have no sympathy with her,and B=its just a plot device for Bradley and Stacey to fall out and then make up again!!!And in the best way possible so ill forgive him!!!!By the way,at last,Bradley and Ruby interacted!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah, I can forgive Bradley too! It was just a drunken foolish mistake. Him and Stacey are made for each other! 

How sweet is Minty?! He's just great. 'Show the lady some respect!' lol. Ah. I bet Bradley cowers in the corner after that. I think he would feel a bit bad about it. 

I'm not sure how people deal with dating strippers. It must be difficult to know that men are leering after them everynight.

----------


## Nigella harman

> It does say Bradley is upset when he thinks he's been stood up by Stacey. So it does sound like he's expecting her. 
> 
> What does Bradley say before the zimmer frame comment, something about wheeling something?! I couldn't hear.


 I think they were trying to imply she was a bit old for them......... :Ninja:  Isnt his friend the guy from the drink driving add????Hes leering at a woman then aswell! :EEK!:

----------


## littlemo

> I think they were trying to imply she was a bit old for them......... Isnt his friend the guy from the drink driving add????Hes leering at a woman then aswell!


The room was dark, I couldn't really see who his friend was, sorry. 

I just got that sentence now, it was 'wheel her back to the old folks home'. It took about 5 times, but I got there in the end. 

How old is the woman? early 30's?! 

I thought they were implying she wasn't very good at stripping, but your probably right. It just didn't occur to me at the time, for some reason.

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah, I'm sure he's putting on a front, but does he know that Stacey's coming?! I thought he asked her, she was a bit upset about the venue and the stripping, but because she knew it was important to Bradley, she decided to go for his sake. 
> 
> Or did she go to surprise him?! without him knowing about it. I suppose that would make more sense. It would explain a few things.


*Don't you have to be a certain age to go in a strip joint ??  If some one Staceys age showed up at the door they would bounce her butt right out the door.........*

----------


## CrazyLea

*But Stacey looks quite old-ish for her age, cause like if there was an age limit, it would probably be 18, and I think Stacey could deffo look 18*

----------


## BlackKat

> *Don't you have to be a certain age to go in a strip joint ??  If some one Staceys age showed up at the door they would bounce her butt right out the door.........*


It's at Scarlets which she's been in before -- both with Ruby (as the owner) and without her (when she went in with Bradley and Deano) so I don't see a problem with her getting in this time either.

----------


## littlemo

> It's at Scarlets which she's been in before -- both with Ruby (as the owner) and without her (when she went in with Bradley and Deano) so I don't see a problem with her getting in this time either.


Yeah, i'ts not actually a strip club. It's just a theme night at a normal club. It's probably up to the individual if they want to go there or not. 

Although I am confused at the rules in Scarletts. Most clubs are for over 18's but Jake doesn't seem to mind Ruby and Stacey being there. Wouldn't he get in trouble for that? It's not just the drinking the police would object to is it?! As long as they've got into the club, they don't need to ask for id.

----------


## BlackKat

> Although I am confused at the rules in Scarletts. Most clubs are for over 18's but Jake doesn't seem to mind Ruby and Stacey being there. Wouldn't he get in trouble for that? It's not just the drinking the police would object to is it?! As long as they've got into the club, they don't need to ask for id.


I _think_ it's okay because of Ruby being the owner (or future owner, whatever) -- Johnny used to let her in, and she even had a party there once when she was going back to college. And I suppose they could get away with Stacey because she's Ruby's friend -- although I don't know if they could get away with Stacey if she wasn't in with Ruby.

I think it's still illegal technically, but they can sort of get away with it if that makes sense. Neither Johnny, Jake or Grant ever said anything implying Ruby wasn't supposed to be there so... :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

Stacey's so great with her mum! It's amazing how she's so selfish with everyone else, and when it comes to her mum she can't do enough for her. She can be so compassionate. And the way she is with Ruby, so caring and brilliant! Hopefully she'll be like that with Bradley one day. 

It was such a sweet scene at the end where Stacey was crying in the street, and Bradley looked out at her upset, and he felt really upset too. It touched him. It was like he was sharing in her pain. That's real love isn't it?! :Wub:

----------


## littlemo

Oh and Jean's a great character, I really like her. She plays the part well. She's such a sweet person when she's stable. There wasn't much for her to do tonight but give another great storyline, and I'm sure it will be a brilliant performance.

----------


## CrazyLea

I so wanted Bradley to go out and hug Stacey at the end lol! I was like, erm yeah, aren't you going to go comfort her, she's crying  :EEK!:  
Really good with Stacey and her mum tonight! The woman who plays Jean is a good actress I think.

----------


## littlemo

> I so wanted Bradley to go out and hug Stacey at the end lol! I was like, erm yeah, aren't you going to go comfort her, she's crying  
> Really good with Stacey and her mum tonight! The woman who plays Jean is a good actress I think.


Me too! Stacey could have done with a hug. I don't think she would have pushed him away.

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah I was expecting him to go out and give her a hug! lol. 
Jean is so kind! The actress is brilliant. :Clap:  
Next week will be a great week for Stacey and Bradley, Im really looking forward to it!  :Cheer:

----------


## bradley_fan

forgot to mention, I loved this bit! - 
Bradley: What do you want me to do? Get down on my knees and kiss your feet?
Stacey: You wouldn't.
Bradley: Watch me (goes to get down)
Stacey: Bradley!!
 :Lol:

----------


## CrazyLea

Hahah! I laughed at that bit, it was funny!! Good old Bradley  :Wub:

----------


## Kim

> I so wanted Bradley to go out and hug Stacey at the end lol! I was like, erm yeah, aren't you going to go comfort her, she's crying  
> Really good with Stacey and her mum tonight! The woman who plays Jean is a good actress I think.


Yeah, her acting skills are definitely showing a lot more now than they were in december, when she had to show hardly any emotion towards the other characters involved in her scenes.

----------


## Kim

> I _think_ it's okay because of Ruby being the owner (or future owner, whatever) -- Johnny used to let her in, and she even had a party there once when she was going back to college. And I suppose they could get away with Stacey because she's Ruby's friend -- although I don't know if they could get away with Stacey if she wasn't in with Ruby.
> 
> I think it's still illegal technically, but they can sort of get away with it if that makes sense. Neither Johnny, Jake or Grant ever said anything implying Ruby wasn't supposed to be there so...


Yeah. I'm sure Jake or Grant would say if they had an order from Johnny to keep either of the girls out of the club. As for the law side of it, I suppose it's just a unrealistic side to EastEnders that they let in under 18's that they know as long as they don't drink alcohol.

----------


## Kim

Some Stacey and Bradley stuff for next week:

  Spoiler:

----------


## mena16

ah, thanx for that, keep sending in new spoilers, i sooooo felt for stace and brad, i mean at the end, stace looked at him as if she was sayin' hug me' and he doesn't. he feels hopeless but i can't wait for next week, it's going to blows us all.

----------


## bradley_fan

Thanks alot for the spoiler  :Smile:  
Aww I love that bit about Bradley saying he wouldn't leave her.  :Wub:  
By the way, Eastenders is on on wednesday instead of friday isn't it?

----------


## Kim

> By the way, Eastenders is on on wednesday instead of friday isn't it?


Not according to soaplife. I'll check the digital guide on wednesday afternoon just incase.

----------


## BlackKat

According to DS the times next week are:

Monday, 7pm. Tuesday, 7pm. Wednesday 7.30pm, and Thursday 7pm. Radio Times says the same.

----------


## Babe14

I'm looking forward to the upcoming Bradley and Stacey stuff, espec a certain bit...they are good for one another.

----------


## Nigella harman

Ahhhh!Isnt Jean lovely!And i really liked Bradleys friend last night,I thought it was really good last night!looking forward to next week,and the week after!!!And I MUCH prefer Ruby like this,being a proper friend instead of just thinking of herself!

----------


## BlackKat

Eh. I was kinda annoyed that everyone was "Oh, Ruby will be heartbroken," with lots of sad shots of Ruby on the stall from across the Square when Ruby barely gave Stacey an iota of the same consideration when she went off to Essex, but...

I mean, I do think Ruby is improving but I'm still bitter.

----------


## Babe14

I found Bradley's friend annoying and sorry I thought that he was a prat.

Poor Stacey though when she walked in and saw Bradley joining his mate in the "Heckling" of SJ. Good on Minty for telling them to shut up.

----------


## Kim

Yeah, Bradley's mate is so stupid. It was obvious that Bradley wasn't entirely happy being at that club. 

Just checked the 'Coming Up' section on the eastenders' website and it says that it's on on wednesday.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, Bradley's mate is so stupid. It was obvious that Bradley wasn't entirely happy being at that club.


Exactly, he's not a very good influence on him. Of course Bradley could have been more firm. 

I keep re-watching that bit when Bradley goes over to Stacey's and asks if he can come in. And then all that stuff kicks off about the stripper 

I love the bit when Stacey mentions the stripper, and he says 'I barely noticed she was there'! lol. If your going to lie about something, make sure it's believable! lol. That made me laugh so much! Acting like Mr innocent! 

Who wouldn't noticed if a stripper did a naked dance in front of you?!

----------


## Kisha

> Eh. I was kinda annoyed that everyone was "Oh, Ruby will be heartbroken," with lots of sad shots of Ruby on the stall from across the Square when Ruby barely gave Stacey an iota of the same consideration when she went off to Essex, but...
> 
> I mean, I do think Ruby is improving but I'm still bitter.


Thank you BlackKat. :Bow:   Exactly how I felt.

----------


## bradley_fan

No i didn't like Bradley's mate either. So does Stacey plan to dump Bradley because of the whole stripper thing? Or do you think they have another fight or something? :Confused:

----------


## mena16

she dumps him for yeah, the stripper thing and she thinks that bradley wants to change her whihc is doesn't wasnt to change

----------


## mena16

she dumps him for yeah, the stripper thing and she thinks that bradley wants to change her, which she doesn't but she does surprisingly get realli upset, even though she intended to dump him, he dumps her and bradley get reali upset too for dumping her, he realise that it was a mistake to dump her and regrets it.

----------


## Kim

> she dumps him for yeah, the stripper thing and she thinks that bradley wants to change her, which she doesn't but she does surprisingly get realli upset, even though she intended to dump him, he dumps her and bradley get reali upset too for dumping her, he realise that it was a mistake to dump her and regrets it.


  Spoiler:    He then goes round Jean's flat to make it up to Stacey and they reunite. Then they decide to take their relationship to the next level, head to the Brannings, but Jim catches them heading up the stairs. Stacey then steals the keys to the empty Allen house to get them some privacy and then the pair make their confessions.

----------


## Nigella harman

Sorry,I should of been more clear!I thought Bradleys mate was a pratt but i did think he was good last night,as in a plot device,do you understand what I mean???Him being a bad influence and all,Bradley is terrible when it comes to being easily influenced!!!And Nooooo!Bradley!!!saying he barely noticed the stripper!!!Talk about digging himself a deeper hole!!!! :Ninja: I liked it aswell after Bradley had been at the door,and Stacey turned around and her Mum was stood there.I feel sorry for Jean,she seems really nice!

----------


## feelingyellow

Jean seemed really nice, I have a feeling this won't last though. Good on her for seeing what Stacey really wanted.  :Big Grin:  Her and Stacey seemed to connect really well.  :Smile:

----------


## bradley_fan

Ohh I get ya now! lol Yeah he was a good plot device.

I thought it was quite funny the way his mate was shouting at the stripper all night and Bradley says two comments and gets caught  :Lol:   bless him! 

Does Bradley's dad come into it not next week but the week after? Because I think thats when Stacey tells Bradley she loves him and maybe she says it because he's feeling really down about it and just kind of blurts it out. He might not say it back straight away because his mind is all muddled up.  :Searchme:  

I'm really bored and just started thinking about random things! lol  :Wal2l:

----------


## bradley_fan

Do you think Stacey was going to tell Bradley she was moving away? She didn't seem to have any plans to go around and talk to him. Maybe she would find it too hard.

----------


## littlemo

> Do you think Stacey was going to tell Bradley she was moving away? She didn't seem to have any plans to go around and talk to him. Maybe she would find it too hard.


No I don't think she would have gone round there. She makes out she doesn't care, but I think she would be really upset about the prospect of saying goodbye to Bradley. Plus with that stuff about the stripper, he hurt her, and that gives her an excuse, an easy way out, so she can leave without feeling guilty. I think she was trying to tell herself, that he was not to be trusted,
and that he was just like all the others, because of the mistake he made. But I think she knows that's not true. It's an escape clause.

----------


## littlemo

A bit of news. We are going to see Sean Slater on August 21st, in EE! 

Got it from the Harchester.net site. Roberts actually sent a message to tell us. It's on Digital Spy.

A bit longer than I was expecting to wait, but it is good news! I wonder what they are going to do with Jean in July?! That's when she's supposed to be on our screen again, after next week. Could it be a different storyline? Or maybe it's just general chat with Stacey.

----------


## bradley_fan

Thanks for that. Ill look forward to August 21st then!  :Cheer:  
When Stacey was at the door talking to Bradley and about to say she was goin away she looked as if she was filling up. :Crying:   Or was that just me that thought that...? :Confused:

----------


## littlemo

> Thanks for that. Ill look forward to August 21st then!  
> When Stacey was at the door talking to Bradley and about to say she was goin away she looked as if she was filling up.  Or was that just me that thought that...?


I noticed when she shut the door that she was upset. And I think Jean felt it too. Maybe one of the reasons she felt she couldn't take Stacey away. 

Jean was so great in doing what she did. Most of her life Stacey has put her mum first, and this time Jean put Stacey first. Maybe we'll see a gradual role reversal. It probably won't ever change completely though. Stacey will always want to protect her mother.

----------


## Kim

> I noticed when she shut the door that she was upset. And I think Jean felt it too. Maybe one of the reasons she felt she couldn't take Stacey away. 
> 
> Jean was so great in doing what she did. Most of her life Stacey has put her mum first, and this time Jean put Stacey first. Maybe we'll see a gradual role reversal. It probably won't ever change completely though. Stacey will always want to protect her mother.


I think it was because her mum could tell that the prospect of leaving Ruby was tearing her apart, aswell as the talk about Bradley, but then it seemed to tear her apart even more that her mum wouldn't let her leave Walford.

----------


## littlemo

> I think it was because her mum could tell that the prospect of leaving Ruby was tearing her apart, aswell as the talk about Bradley, but then it seemed to tear her apart even more that her mum wouldn't let her leave Walford.


When Jean actually told Stacey to stay, I felt like Stacey realised that she was doing it for her, and was grateful for that. I don't think Stacey wanted to leave everyone, but obviously she loves her mum to bits.

I think the reason she was upset was because everything had come to a head. All the emotions that she had had before with her mum had resurfaced, and everything just got on top of her. She lives very close to Walford. And she's seeing her on Tuesday isn't she?! So it's not goodbye. 

I don't actually know why Jean has to be parted from Stacey. Couldn't she get a flat in the square?! That might eventually happen, I'm not sure but it could happen now. If she's moving anyway, Why not Walford?! Stacey would get the best of both worlds then wouldn't she?!

But I suppose it is easier for Stacey to see her full time when she's been better for a while. So she knows she won't have a relapse.

----------


## littlemo

> forgot to mention, I loved this bit! - 
> Bradley: What do you want me to do? Get down on my knees and kiss your feet?
> Stacey: You wouldn't.
> Bradley: Watch me (goes to get down)
> Stacey: Bradley!!


Yeah, was he purposefully doing that to wind her up?! lol. Because he knows she doesn't like him showing effection in public. 

It was very funny! lol. 

He really knows how to get at her doesn't he?! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Hello folk! I have been thinking (it happens occasionally!) that the powers that be at eastie know how popular both stacey and bradders are (both actors won awards recently) and therefore, even though they have had there ups and downs (boy, what alot of downs :Thumbsdown:  !!!) I can see them together for the foreseeable future :Cheer:  . Even though this is eastenders, and couples dont normally last the distance :Nono:  

Er.. thats all I wanted to say :Thumbsup:  

Anyone agree/disagree :EEK!:

----------


## littlemo

> Hello folk! I have been thinking (it happens occasionally!) that the powers that be at eastie know how popular both stacey and bradders are (both actors won awards recently) and therefore, even though they have had there ups and downs (boy, what alot of downs !!!) I can see them together for the foreseeable future . Even though this is eastenders, and couples dont normally last the distance 
> 
> Er.. thats all I wanted to say 
> 
> Anyone agree/disagree


Well I'd like to agree with you. But I just don't know. 

I heard Stacey and Sean are going to cause a lot of mischief when he arrives, and I reckon a lot of that won't meet with Bradley's approval. Plus Lacey has said there will be a lot more trouble for them. I hope they can get through it, but maybe the writers will come to the decision that Bradley is holding Stacey back. 

But if they break up, it doesn't mean that they won't get back together. I think it might be one of those relationships where there's always arguments going on. I mean, Stacey's never happy is she?! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

P.S. that was my first posting! Im sooooo proud :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Oh also Im not a junior member :Embarrassment:  , dont know what happened there.  I hope all junior members are safely tucked up in bed by now :Lol:  

Cant wait for Eastenders tomorrow, its going to be a good week!!!!

Nighty night :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Oh, Congratulations on your first post! I thought I hadn't seen your name on here before. I love your name by the way.

Yeah I think it's going to be fantastic with Bradley and Stacey. Very exciting stuff! And I really hope your right about them being together for a long time. They've been together a while now actually, since March/April. That's ages in Stacey's world. 

Also they are going to sleep together, which is supposed to cement their relationship. And Stacey's going to declare her love for him. They are all very big steps for her! I think it would be very difficult to walk away from something that special.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah littlemo, I do think you could be right if the writers think that bradders is getting in the way of/changing Stacey's character too much, then I guess it will be the end of the  road for them. Or as you said they argue all the time!! I dont think though bradley would want such a relationship though.

Which raises the question..... Will he and Ruby one day get it together?? lol

Do think stace and bradders are a better pairing thought!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Thanks, almost getting the hang of this posting now!! lol

That post was in answer to you other post, just incase I have confused you lol.

Abit slow at typing.

Yeah they sleep together by the end of the week! What a turn around from being dumped on Tuesday! lol  I think it will definitely make them a more secure couple. Sure I read somewhere that Stace tells Bradley she loves him soon. So for now (fingers crossed) they are happy with each other!

How long it will last.......

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah littlemo, I do think you could be right if the writers think that bradders is getting in the way of/changing Stacey's character too much, then I guess it will be the end of the  road for them. Or as you said they argue all the time!! I dont think though bradley would want such a relationship though.
> 
> Which raises the question..... Will he and Ruby one day get it together?? lol
> 
> Do think stace and bradders are a better pairing thought!!


No, I don't think Bradley would want a relationship where they were fighting all the time. But maybe the writers could work out a way that Stacey could be with Bradley and still keep her personality and her freedom. It's difficult though isn't it?! 

Stacey is uncomfortable with Bradley wanting to change her, but she's changing for the better. Who wants to go through life being bitchy, and insecure about everything?! Does she realise what she'd be giving up she broke up with him?! What life has she got to go back to?! She wasn't exactly having fun before was she?!

I definetely think they are great together! 

I'm not sure about the Ruby/Bradley thing, it might be o.k for the future, but as you say Stacey/Bradley much better! Once the initial shock was over, Ruby and Bradley would be such a boring relationship.

----------


## Pinkbanana

That was a typo error, I meant He wouldnt want a relationship like that!!!

And just when I thought I had got the hang of this lol

----------


## littlemo

> That was a typo error, I meant He wouldnt want a relationship like that!!!
> 
> And just when I thought I had got the hang of this lol


That's o.k. I didn't even notice! lol

----------


## littlemo

Yeah it did say sleeping together cements their relationship, so it's all good at the moment! 

No matter what happens, I don't think you get over your first love. He's always going to be there (unless he leaves). I mean they are next door neighbours. There's no getting away from each other is there?! lol

----------


## Nigella harman

Yeah,I reckon it will last for ages!!!Im really looking forward to finding out more about Bradley,theres so many hints being dropped lately,especially by the lovely Charlie Clements!and doesnt he have a lovely way of describing this story in the mags!!! :Clap:  Im loving his work!!!But noticed like Lacey that hes also after a more sinister role!!and it seems it could be happening!I reckon they might be real trouble together!Did anyone hear him when he was talking to Ruby about people bringing out the worst in him :Ponder:  I wonder what this dark side could be about??? :Ninja:  Do you think his dad will be so determined to get Bradley back in his life that he will try to get Stacey out of the way,and thats when they clash and it will all kick off???All these questions!!!!!Do you think Tania even knows he exists???Im soooo looking forward to all of this!!! :Thumbsup: By the way,I dont think the writers will think hes getting in Staceys way at all!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

oh its late and Im misreading your postings and mine now! You must think you talking to a right loon!!! lol

I agree that Bradders and Ruby would make a boring pairing. I really hope that never happens.

I do think that the bradley and Stacey relationship could have a lot of mileage in it.  I think it could reveal a lot about both characters, so hope they stay together for now anyway.

Though his dad and her bro could mean trouble ahead, but if after this week they are a more sorted and together couple then I hope they can weather that storm.

Righto said my piece. Nice chatting to you littlemo.

----------


## Pinkbanana

oh a dark side?! Very warstars lol A sinister Bradley? mmm... that might be changing his character too much.  I mean I cant see him starting fires or pushing little old ladies in front of buses lol

I really hope they dont make him go to the darkside.  Having more balls and standing up to people, then yes thats a good thing!!!!!!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah,I reckon it will last for ages!!!Im really looking forward to finding out more about Bradley,theres so many hints being dropped lately,especially by the lovely Charlie Clements!and doesnt he have a lovely way of describing this story in the mags!!! Im loving his work!!!But noticed like Lacey that hes also after a more sinister role!!and it seems it could be happening!I reckon they might be real trouble together!Did anyone hear him when he was talking to Ruby about people bringing out the worst in him I wonder what this dark side could be about??? Do you think his dad will be so determined to get Bradley back in his life that he will try to get Stacey out of the way,and thats when they clash and it will all kick off???All these questions!!!!!Do you think Tania even knows he exists???Im soooo looking forward to all of this!!!By the way,I dont think the writers will think hes getting in Staceys way at all!!


Gosh, I'm getting really excited about this now! 

Charlie Clements does seem great! And yeah I reckon his storytelling is brilliant. But it seems like Lacey wants Bradley/Stacey to split up and I don't like that. She said she likes playing the bitchy Stacey, and she doesn't like that he's made her soft. That isn't good news! I really hope the writers don't take notice of that. And that they last for ages, like you said! If he does have a dark side that might make Stacey and Lacey happy!  

I don't know what's going to happen with Max. I read that he fancies Stacey well 'likes', but I think it's meaning the same thing. And that Lacey thinks they'll clash, because Stacey won't like him. Maybe he gets too close?!

With Tainia, it said that she doesn't know Max has family in Walford, and that she just thinks they've happened to break down there. So I'm not sure if Tainia knows that Max has a son, but it'll be a surprise when she sees him. You'd think if she knew about him, she'd suggest Max got in touch, wouldn't you?! Especially since Bradley has 2 sisters now, who he doesn't know.

----------


## littlemo

> oh a dark side?! Very warstars lol A sinister Bradley? mmm... that might be changing his character too much.  I mean I cant see him starting fires or pushing little old ladies in front of buses lol
> 
> I really hope they dont make him go to the darkside.  Having more balls and standing up to people, then yes thats a good thing!!!!!!


Nice chatting to you too. 

I don't think Bradley's secret is going to be anything horrible. I don't know what it is. But I don't think it'll entail any murders or criminal activity. Well maybe something small like cheating in his exams?! Maybe he did it to get away from overbearing mother?! But that wouldn't be very exciting. 

I am glad Stacey is pushing him to stand up for himself. He seems to have a problem with doing that. You'd think he'd have to deal with problem customers in work wouldn't?!  Anyway, I am really looking forward to this.

----------


## Nigella harman

If Lacey T wanted them to split up,then her next real storyline would be the end of august!!!I cant see that,plus shes had her hair done,and wearing Kat style clothes all of a sudden,playing a Kat style character,and its working,both her and Charlie are winning awards with it,and its got us lot talking hasnt it!!!Its a big storyline thats working well!It would be pretty foolish to can it!!!I think the whole point of them cementing the relationship this week and sleeping together is so their set for a rocky time ahead!!Max and his family,and Sean,plus this dark side to Bradley weve heard so much about!!!I cant wait!!!bring it on!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Bradley is already a rather cunning chap I think! He manages to wangle things around, ie embarrassing Stacey in the cafe (I'll drop to the floor and kiss your feet lol) into agreeing to meet him and his friend.

Lacey and Charlie have both said how much they like working with each other. So as long as their characters dont become boring and they have good storylines like this coming week, they must be quite pleased to be playing boy n girlfriend.  I just hope Bradders doesnt turn to the darkside and become the square's first asbo kid!!! Or turn into the nxt nasty nick.

I do think though that there is alot more to bradley than we know at the mo.  I think also that charlie clements is a very good actor and a really likeable chap!!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Nice chatting to you too. 
> 
> I don't think Bradley's secret is going to be anything horrible. I don't know what it is. But I don't think it'll entail any murders or criminal activity. Well maybe something small like cheating in his exams?! Maybe he did it to get away from overbearing mother?! But that wouldn't be very exciting. 
> 
> I am glad Stacey is pushing him to stand up for himself. He seems to have a problem with doing that. You'd think he'd have to deal with problem customers in work wouldn't?!  Anyway, I am really looking forward to this.


 Yeah,but do you remember when he was in the police station being questioned in Jan,they said something about checking his previous criminal records,what was all that about????In all about soap,it says hes gonna have some explaining to do to Stacey about his past :Ponder:   :Ponder:   :Ponder:  Shes not gonna care about his exams is she? :Ponder:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Bradley is already a rather cunning chap I think! He manages to wangle things around, ie embarrassing Stacey in the cafe (I'll drop to the floor and kiss your feet lol) into agreeing to meet him and his friend.
> 
> Lacey and Charlie have both said how much they like working with each other. So as long as their characters dont become boring and they have good storylines like this coming week, they must be quite pleased to be playing boy n girlfriend.  I just hope Bradders doesnt turn to the darkside and become the square's first asbo kid!!! Or turn into the nxt nasty nick.
> 
> I do think though that there is alot more to bradley than we know at the mo.  I think also that charlie clements is a very good actor and a really likeable chap!!


 I love the way we all keep saying darkside!!! :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah,but do you remember when he was in the police station being questioned in Jan,they said something about checking his previous criminal records,what was all that about????In all about soap,it says hes gonna have some explaining to do to Stacey about his past   Shes not gonna care about his exams is she?


Was that in All About Soap this week? I can't remember reading that. That sounds really intriguing!  

Is checking someone's criminal records the drill when hauling somebody in for attempted rape?! I don't know.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Nigella, who is saying Bradley has a dark side?  I mean, is it just from people chatting on here, or have you read it somewhere?

Rather concerned that the nice fluffy bradley we know is going to disappear and be replaced with a right psycho nut. I think that would be a right turn off.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Was that in All About Soap this week? I can't remember reading that. That sounds really intriguing!  
> 
> Is checking someone's criminal records the drill when hauling somebody in for attempted rape?! I don't know.


Yeah,but they said that to get to him,if he had no record it would be pretty pointless saying it to him!The all about soap thing says in a bubble"SHHH....soap secrets,while jim tries to protect his grandson from his father,Bradley has some explaining to do to Stacey about his past,What secrets is he hiding????.........god.Im such a gossip!!!!and it says on the photo of them kissing,Bradley and Stacey are growing ever closer,but events are set to shake up the branning family and tear the young lovers apart...........?What do you think????

----------


## Nigella harman

> Nigella, who is saying Bradley has a dark side?  I mean, is it just from people chatting on here, or have you read it somewhere?
> 
> Rather concerned that the nice fluffy bradley we know is going to disappear and be replaced with a right psycho nut. I think that would be a right turn off.


 Charlie Clements in his interview in all about soap!I dont think hes gonna become some nutter though!!Just have a darker side!!! :Ninja:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh man if I was Bradley I'd run for the hills now!!! lol What has he done that is that bad?! I cant see him having been done for attempted rape or anything that bad.  

Though if your mag said it tears them apart, then its got to be something rather big, but what???

So does this mean that its the end of bradley and stace in the summer.  Im seriously feeling sorry for them, and Im rather exhausted thinking of all the things the poor characters have had to go through just to be parted rather quickly. I know its soapland but writers give them a break!!! Its like some dark greek tragedy.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh man if I was Bradley I'd run for the hills now!!! lol What has he done that is that bad?! I cant see him having been done for attempted rape or anything that bad.  
> 
> Though if your mag said it tears them apart, then its got to be something rather big, but what???
> 
> So does this mean that its the end of bradley and stace in the summer.  Im seriously feeling sorry for them, and Im rather exhausted thinking of all the things the poor characters have had to go through just to be parted rather quickly. I know its soapland but writers give them a break!!! Its like some dark greek tragedy.


 I think theyll get through it though,and whatever it is,the mag could be beefing it up a bit to grab our attention. :Searchme:  I dont think theyd go through all this with them just to split them up though.But I do agree,in real life you probably would run for the hills!!!Talk about a roller coaster ride! :EEK!:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think theyll get through it though,and whatever it is,the mag could be beefing it up a bit to grab our attention. I dont think theyd go through all this with them just to split them up though.But I do agree,in real life you probably would run for the hills!!!Talk about a roller coaster ride!


Wowee... just worked out how to quote folk! :Cheer:  

Nigella, you have the pleasure of being my first quoted person!!!  :Lol:  

I know, its very easy to do, and Im coming over as the  village idiot!  :Embarrassment:   So Im going to bed. :Angel:  

Hope to speak to you again soon.  Oh and I agree its going to be a bit of a roller coaster ride all round over the nxt few months on eastie :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> P.S. that was my first posting! Im sooooo proud    
> 
> Oh also Im not a junior member , dont know what happened there.  I hope all junior members are safely tucked up in bed by now


welcome to the boards!  :Smile:  about the junior member thing, it doesnt refer to how old you are, but the amount of posts which youve done, its the default title when you register

----------


## bradley_fan

Welcome the the boards Pinkbanana! :Cheer:  
I dont think the writers would split Bradley and Stacey up....well not for some time anyway! :Nono:   Because i dont think Charlie would have won the best newcomer award if he wasn't linked with Lacey/Stacey. 
Thats just my opinion though he could of still got it I just think Stacey had many fans before Bradley then when he came in and interacted with Stacey he became automaticly liked. 
anyhoooo.... Stacey and Bradley week finally here!!  :Cheer:   :Clap:   :Cheer:

----------


## Kisha

OMG. Aren't you all excited?  :Cheer:   I am! :Cheer:

----------


## Nigella harman

Im sorry to break up the party,but it isnt a week.....Its two weeks!!!!  :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:   :Cheer:

----------


## Nigella harman

Oh.Pinkbanana!!!Thanks for the chat last night,I cant believe how late I stayed up gossiping!!!Im normally a bit more disciplined!!! :Ninja: And Im pleased Im youre first quote,it took me ages to figure things out aswell!!! :Ponder:  In fact,I still am!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## bradley_fan

> Im sorry to break up the party,but it isnt a week.....Its two weeks!!!!


Even better!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:  More Bradley and Stacey the better i say!!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah,but they said that to get to him,if he had no record it would be pretty pointless saying it to him!The all about soap thing says in a bubble"SHHH....soap secrets,while jim tries to protect his grandson from his father,Bradley has some explaining to do to Stacey about his past,What secrets is he hiding????.........god.Im such a gossip!!!!and it says on the photo of them kissing,Bradley and Stacey are growing ever closer,but events are set to shake up the branning family and tear the young lovers apart...........?What do you think????


Gosh. 'Tear the young lovers apart'. That means they actually split up?! 

I can't imagine what it could be about. But I'm hoping whatever it is Stacey will hear him out. It can't be that bad surely?! Stacey's done some stuff in her past, and I don't think anything she's done could make Bradley want to leave her! 

I remember the interrogation they gave Bradley in the station. I thought at the time, Are the police that horrid?! to badger someone like that when they have no evidence. Maybe they did know something that we didn't?! But then again, I think the police can be like that sometimes.

What I don't understand is how does Max and Tainia coming back bring Bradley's past to the surface?! Max hasn't seen him since he was 4. For something to come out about Bradley, I'd think either his mum would have to come back, or somebody else from his past. But I haven't heard anything about that.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Welcome the the boards Pinkbanana! 
> I dont think the writers would split Bradley and Stacey up....well not for some time anyway!  Because i dont think Charlie would have won the best newcomer award if he wasn't linked with Lacey/Stacey. 
> Thats just my opinion though he could of still got it I just think Stacey had many fans before Bradley then when he came in and interacted with Stacey he became automaticly liked. 
> anyhoooo.... Stacey and Bradley week finally here!!


Howdy there bradley fan!! I hope you are right and the writers at Eastenders do keep ol' Bradley and Stacey together for some time.  I was thinking the same thing about Charlie winning best newcomer.  His involvement with a popular character like Stace and a cracking storyline have given him a higher profile than say if he had just come in and spend time with deano or jim. Though I dont want to take way any credit from Charlie, who is a really good actor, and deserved the award :Bow:   -  He must be thanking his lucky stars that his character isnt a Deano.  Apologises to any Deano fans, but what an annoying little squirt he is!!! lol

----------


## bradley_fan

I felt sorry for both Stacey and Bradley today!
Bradley only wanted to help but again he's getting pushed away.
You can tell how much heartache Stacey must of went through with her mam. As soon as Bradley mentioned her she looked really upset. :Crying:  

Btw, on the Eastenders website it has a poll on Bradley and Stacey and a new have your say thingy.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah I know Stacey has been through a lot, but hate the way she is treating poor Bradders.  Can see where he's coming from when he ends it tomorrow!!

Bytheway does anybody else think Bradley is looking rather thin these days? :Sick:

----------


## littlemo

> I felt sorry for both Stacey and Bradley today!
> Bradley only wanted to help but again he's getting pushed away.
> You can tell how much heartache Stacey must of went through with her mam. As soon as Bradley mentioned her she looked really upset. 
> 
> Btw, on the Eastenders website it has a poll on Bradley and Stacey and a new have your say thingy.


Yeah, at least Bradley seems to realise why she is pushing him away now. The way she was reacting to what he said was understandable to me. She has never had a proper boyfriend (by that I mean decent and reliable), and just doesn't feel comfortable in sharing her feelings. It's always been her and her mum, so a third party coming in and presuming to know what she's going through, is difficult for her. 

What Charlie said was good, about Bradley not deserving what she was putting him through. It's so infuriating though when she puts that fence up. All that crap about not caring whether Bradley goes off with somebody else. After the way she reacted to that stripper! Imagine if she'd actually catched him with a girl! lol. 

Anyway we know she's going to sort things out with him. She shouldn't shoulder all the responsibility for her mum. It's not fair. She should have room for other things in her life. That is why Jean told her to stay in Walford!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah I know Stacey has been through a lot, but hate the way she is treating poor Bradders.  Can see where he's coming from when he ends it tomorrow!!
> 
> Bytheway does anybody else think Bradley is looking rather thin these days?


Yeah, I can see where Bradley's coming from, and he is so great to realise that he just doesn't want to give up on her! He is in for some tough times! 
They are quite early into their relationship, most people would have given up by now. But he loves her, and it is so sweet! 

And yes I do think he's looking thin. Hot! And I don't think I'm the only one who thinks so?! lol.

----------


## bradley_fan

I think when Stacey goes to finish Bradley tomorrow in a way Stacey might think that she's doing the best thing for him. Charlie said something like he doesn't deserve what she's doing to him so she might think she's not good enough for him.  :Searchme:  

I wounder how he wins her round though? Is it Ruby that talks to her first? :Confused:  
Anyway she must push him too far tomorrow which causes the brake up.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah, I can see where Bradley's coming from, and he is so great to realise that he just doesn't want to give up on her! He is in for some tough times! 
> They are quite early into their relationship, most people would have given up by now. But he loves her, and it is so sweet! 
> 
> And yes I do think he's looking thin. Hot! And I don't think I'm the only one who thinks so?! lol.


I think he needs beefing up a bit personally!

Littlemo do you like Bradders cos hes a nice fella, ie caring, or cos he is attractive physically or a mixture of the two?  :Ponder:   I do think he is in need a of a good meal or two. Maybe he is looking thin because with Dot being away he isnt getting any decent home cooked meals! lol

----------


## littlemo

> I think he needs beefing up a bit personally!
> 
> Littlemo do you like Bradders cos hes a nice fella, ie caring, or cos he is attractive physically or a mixture of the two?   I do think he is in need a of a good meal or two. Maybe he is looking thin because with Dot being away he isnt getting any decent home cooked meals! lol


It's a mixture of his personality and his attractivness. I do think he's really sexy though, especially when he's being masterful! lol. 

I reckon Bradley cooks a lot for himself, he seems like a bit of Jamie Oliver. But maybe he's been a bit busy lately with all his problems involving Stacey. 

The new clip on BBC EE website is good. It's with Ruby and Bradley, and she's explaining how Stacey doesn't talk about her mum to anybody including herself. He asks Ruby if she thinks it's weird.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Well it all kicks off big time tomorrow! cant wait for him to get a visit from big mo!!! poor bradley i wonder if he knew what he was getting into when he got involved with Stacey! I think he deserves a blue peter badge for sticking it out, because I do think he is a glutton for punishment. Is Stacey really worth it? Harsh, but fair comment, I think.

----------


## Pinkbanana

P.S> somebody get him a big mac asap as he seems to be wasting away! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Well it all kicks off big time tomorrow! cant wait for him to get a visit from big mo!!! poor bradley i wonder if he knew what he was getting into when he got involved with Stacey! I think he deserves a blue peter badge for sticking it out, because I do think he is a glutton for punishment. Is Stacey really worth it? Harsh, but fair comment, I think.


As much as I love Bradley and Stacey, you have to ask that question don't you?! I'm not sure she is worth it to be honest. Clearly there's a lot more to her than meets the eye. And she can be a very loyal and kind  when she wants to be, but the occurences are very few and far between. Also I think her bitchiness is always going to be part of her character, and it's whether Bradley can handle that forever.

I think i'll get a better idea, when I see Stacey handle the situation with Bradley and his dad. I heard she wants to be there for him, so that's a good sign. But we also know her and his dad are going to clash. If she stands by Bradley and supports him like he's supported her then that will give me proof that they are mean't to be together. And that it's real love. And if she accepts whatever secret he's hiding. Unless it's truly awful.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I think he deserves a blue peter badge for sticking it out.


Make sure he gets an ID Card to go with the badge though.  :Nono:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> And if she accepts whatever secret he's hiding. Unless it's truly awful.


Rather concerned about this deep, dark, awful secret of Bradley's!!! :Searchme:  Unless the soap mags are just making it into something much bigger than it is to fill up their column inches, and oh to get us all to buy their mags ofcourse! lol  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Rather concerned about this deep, dark, awful secret of Bradley's!!! Unless the soap mags are just making it into something much bigger than it is to fill up their column inches, and oh to get us all to buy their mags ofcourse! lol


I'm looking forward to it! Can't wait!

I don't buy the soap magazines, luckily I work in a newsagents so I get to read them all. But before that I just read them there as well. The prices on them are ridiculous, and there's so many.

----------


## Nigella harman

Oh my god!!!guys,get heat mag,their write ups of Stacey and Bradleys week where they get caught in bed by Ruby....AND Jake together!!! :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  are so funny!!They apparantly arent just in bed,but their role playing!!!!I dont know what theyre saying but  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  Im just gonna try and scan a pic from heat for you.

----------


## mena16

oh yeah please do, i'd love to see to for myself, lol

----------


## mena16

NIGELLA, have you got the page from heat magazine scanned yet, i'd really liked to see it please.

----------


## Nigella harman

Ok,Im sorry but i have tried and tried and for some reason its not having it on imageshack :Wal2l:  ,so I give up!!!They are the main cover story on their inside tele bit,but im afraid someone else will have to have a go.!!!!Im off for a well deserved cuppa!!!

----------


## mena16

I Think You Can Make The Picture Smaller, Then It Might Work.

----------


## littlemo

Sounds really good! I'll have to make sure I read that in work today. 

Any other great articles I shouldn't miss reading?! About Bradley and Stacey.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Sounds really good! I'll have to make sure I read that in work today. 
> 
> Any other great articles I shouldn't miss reading?! About Bradley and Stacey.


 Littlemo!Its not really an article,its the tv picks,apparantly Rubys not gonna be impressed with Bradley and Stacey getting so close.And with Jake getting a new girlfriend and not fawning all over her, shes like "What about me!!! :Crying:  :Crying:   :Crying:   "and having a strop!Its a nice pick of them tho and Heat are funny about them!!! :Lol:  Look for Inside Soap too!Maxs arrival is in there.

----------


## littlemo

> Littlemo!Its not really an article,its the tv picks,apparantly Rubys not gonna be impressed with Bradley and Stacey getting so close.And with Jake getting a new girlfriend and not fawning all over her, shes like "What about me!!!   "and having a strop!Its a nice pick of them tho and Heat are funny about them!!! Look for Inside Soap too!Maxs arrival is in there.


O.k. great thanks! 

Ruby should be happy for them, but I suppose it's to do with her finding them in her house is it?! 

I hope Ruby not being impressed about them being close, means she'll stir anything up. I doubt she would, her being Stacey's best friend. But, god can't Stacey spend a day away from her?! without her getting upset.

----------


## Nigella harman

> O.k. great thanks! 
> 
> Ruby should be happy for them, but I suppose it's to do with her finding them in her house is it?! 
> 
> I hope Ruby not being impressed about them being close, means she'll stir anything up. I doubt she would, her being Stacey's best friend. But, god can't Stacey spend a day away from her?! without her getting upset.


 I get the impression she might make things difficult for Bradleys dad living in her old house,so that may be why they all end up living at Dots!! :Searchme:

----------


## JustJodi

> I get the impression she might make things difficult for Bradleys dad living in her old house,so that may be why they all end up living at Dots!!


*Dot must have quite a few surplus rooms to hold all those people,, *

----------


## Nigella harman

Hey guys!!!If you go to the preview of tonights show with bradley on it on the E.Enders website,on the screen thingy it says on the little index,"exclusive preview" and its Max Branning trying to charm stacey, :EEK!:  it looks like shes wearing nothing but Bradleys suit jacket too,not even any shoes,and shes in the square!!! :Ninja:

----------


## mena16

can i ask you something, it's 1 minutes long, what is achually in it, does it have the scene when they are in the house and max is fighting jim?

----------


## Nigella harman

No,they are outside,his cars just packed up,hes talking to Stacey,not Jim.

----------


## mena16

now why has she not have anything but bradley jacket?lol, now i know why those preview pictures from the magazines have pictures of him not wearing a blazer and wearing the rest of the suit.lol

----------


## bradley_fan

Awww i've just been to the shop, i could have looked at heat mag if i'd of known!  :Crying:  oh well life goes on lol. 
Omg how embarresing for them! I'd die! 
In sneak mag it says how Ruby is upset that Stacey is spending so much time with Bradley. I also says Bradleys so stressed out about his dad, when Stacey tell him she loves him he can't say it back!  :EEK!:

----------


## BlackKat

Here's Inside Soap scans.  :Smile: 

 

And it says for the "Next Week," preview that Bradley meets his half-sisters.  :Smile:

----------


## bradley_fan

Thanks alot for the scans! Looks good!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nigella harman

Oh my god!! :EEK!:  Ive just read in the TvTimes that when Jake and Ruby catch them they are role playing in the bedroom,Bradley is in a tuxedo as James Bond and Stacey is in an Ursula Andress bikini!!!OMG I would just die!!!I cant wait to see this! :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

> Oh my god!! Ive just read in the TvTimes that when Jake and Ruby catch them they are role playing in the bedroom,Bradley is in a tuxedo as James Bond and Stacey is in an Ursula Andress bikini!!!OMG I would just die!!!I cant wait to see this!


Wonder who's idea that was -- Bradley's the one into James Bond, but Stacey's the one I can see suggesting role playing so... :Searchme:

----------


## bradley_fan

They were really good tonight!
How sad was Stacey when Bradley ended it!  :Crying:  
I liked when they were watching the horror film  :Rotfl:  bless Bradley being scared!

----------


## littlemo

> They were really good tonight!
> How sad was Stacey when Bradley ended it!  
> I liked when they were watching the horror film  bless Bradley being scared!


Yeah. Stacey's right if he can't handle a couple of monsters, how is he going to manage to get through life? I reckon Stacey has handled a couple of demons in her past. Do you think the fact that Stacey likes horror films and Bradley doesn't, is supposed to tell us something?! Probably reading to much into it. 

You know that bit when Stacey was saying to Bradley how he didn't have to prove anything to her. Do you think that was a bit contrary?! I mean she keeps going on about trying to make him tough. You can understand why Bradley feels like he's not good enough for her. 

I felt sad about Bradley dumping Stacey. I could see where he was coming from, but they were having such a great time together, it was such a shame. I really loved those couple scenes tonight. They really are lovely together!

----------


## Kim

I think she was about to cry when Bradley dumped her, and earlier in that episode she was all for dumping him without a care in the world.

----------


## littlemo

Great clip of Stacey and Max on the exclusive preview. They suit each others personalities. Max was sort of flirting but not in a way that seemed disgusting. From that clip he seemed quite sweet, and Stacey was nice to him. But we know there's more to it than that. And Stacey finding out that he's Bradley's dad and how he's treated him, must put her right off. Because we know they are going to clash.   

Once Bradley's patched things up with Max though, and Stacey's gotten over her initial hatred for Max. I think her and him could have a good relationship. They were amazing in that scene together! I know it was only short but I can tell these things.

I wonder what Max will say when he meets Stacey again with Bradley. 'You've got a lot more clothes on than the last time I saw you'?! lol.  That would be so funny!

----------


## littlemo

> Oh my god!! Ive just read in the TvTimes that when Jake and Ruby catch them they are role playing in the bedroom,Bradley is in a tuxedo as James Bond and Stacey is in an Ursula Andress bikini!!!OMG I would just die!!!I cant wait to see this!


I read that too! Is Ursula Andress a bond girl?! Stacey must love him, it's very early in the relationship to offer to fulfil his fantasies. You'd think Bradley would wait a couple of months wouldn't you?! lol. Or maybe it is Stacey's idea?! 

It reminds me of that scene in Only Fools and Horses when Rodney is dressed as Gladiator and Cassandra as a policewoman, and Delboy walks in. That was so funny! They had to pretend they were going to a fancy dress party! lol. 

Do you think Ruby will ever recover?! lol. At least the costumes aren't too embarrassing. A tuxedo and bikini, you could sort of get away with.

----------


## Kisha

> Oh my god!! Ive just read in the TvTimes that when Jake and Ruby catch them they are role playing in the bedroom,Bradley is in a tuxedo as James Bond and Stacey is in an Ursula Andress bikini!!!OMG I would just die!!!I cant wait to see this!


What the.... :Lol:   When is this meant to happen? I MUST set my tape for this. :Lol:   Bradley Bond is back!

I almost shed a tear tonight. I was like 'It's SO unfair!' :Crying:   But the good stuff's coming!

----------


## bradley_fan

I loved the scene when Stacey has just punched Bradley and they are just hanging about and Stacey says he doesn't have to prove anything to her  :Wub:  ....even though she has been telling him to toughen up for a while now. lol
In the exclusive vid, I wounder why Stacey is running over the street with just Bradley jacket on! :Confused:  there is loads of people around, I wouldn't have the bottle!  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> I loved the scene when Stacey has just punched Bradley and they are just hanging about and Stacey says he doesn't have to prove anything to her  ....even though she has been telling him to toughen up for a while now. lol
> In the exclusive vid, I wounder why Stacey is running over the street with just Bradley jacket on! there is loads of people around, I wouldn't have the bottle!


Yeah it was great, when he said 'you must have hit a vital organ or something'. He should know better than to ask her to hit him. She doesn't punch like a girl, does she?!

Oh and that bit with the video was hilarious! Poor Bradley, he's such an innocent. Did  you see that monster? it was the stupidest thing i've ever seen. Who would be scared of that?! It was like a cardboard cut out.

The sweetest thing of all was when Bradley said to Stacey that 'she could tell him things and he wouldn't run off screaming'. It was such a nice thing to say, and she really needs somebody like that. 

I think Deano put it well when he asked Bradley why Stacey would dump him, 'she needs you, it would be like a blind person without it's guide dog'. I think that's exactly how it is. She's lonely and scared, and Bradley is there to guide her in the right direction, and look after her.  

I don't know why she would consider crossing the square in a jacket, but she does seem to want to get in the house quickly. Even though she gives Max a smile when he mentions that he likes her shoes! lol.

----------


## littlemo

Nice scenes with Bradley and Stacey again tonight. Maybe not as many as I'd like, I felt it to be a bit rushed, but we got a chance to see more of Jean.

I'm glad Stacey said she'd try to open up more. She's doing the right thing. And she didn't seem that mad to see Bradley there. She seemed more angry at the person who gave him the address, which I assume was Big Mo. 

They are so sweet together. Jean said they were like 'Romeo and Juliet' she's so funny. I can see how Stacey would be embarrassed though. She can be very overwhelming. Bradley just took it in his stride though didn't he?! He was amazing!

----------


## bradley_fan

I loved them tonight! They were so cute!
I liked when Bradley went "If it was another girl I'd of run a mile by now but i won't because it's you,I'm mad about ya" or something like that  :Wub:  
I thought Jim walked in on them tomorrow though? I don't think there will be much scenes tomorrow for some reason....I'm most likely wrong though! lol.
Can't wait for them  :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

> I loved them tonight! They were so cute!
> I liked when Bradley went "If it was another girl I'd of run a mile by now but i won't because it's you,I'm mad about ya" or something like that  
> I thought Jim walked in on them tomorrow though? I don't think there will be much scenes tomorrow for some reason....I'm most likely wrong though! lol.
> Can't wait for them


I'm not sure about the quantity of scenes, but I heard they have quite a conversation about whether they are ready to sleep together. Bradley's nervous, and then Stacey's nervous, and then they finally go for it! I hope the scenes last a while. Because I think it'll be great having a proper discussion about it.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Oh i almost forgot that Bradley and Stacey sleep together tonight for the first time, i hope there are long scenes and lots of screen time for Bradley and Stacey tonight especially with them talking about going to the next level and discussing how nervous they are, i hope they both open up to each other and explain to each other how nervous they are.

----------


## Nigella harman

I finally got that pic up!!!I only posted it cos its cute really!!!even my boyfriend said ahhh!

----------


## mena16

could you show us the page, 133 please, thanx

----------


## Nigella harman

> could you show us the page, 133 please, thanx


 Its just a pick of the day thing and very small,ill do it later if i have time.

----------


## littlemo

I can't remember if anyone's said this, but I read in (I think it was What's on Tv or one of those) that when Stacey tells Bradley she loves him, he doesn't say it back because he thinks when 2 people say they love each other it doesn't work out. Stacey accepts the explanation. It's clear he does love her. He just doesn't want to tempt fate. 

But the thing is her feelings are out there now aren't they?! Which makes it kind of one sided. Like he's suddenly got the upper hand. Don't you think?! I think she feels like she's getting control pulled away from her. It must be scary.

----------


## bradley_fan

I know thats kind of a good explanation but i'd still feel terrible if someone didn't say i love you back! Hopefully she still knows he does without him saying it.
Thanks for the scan Nigella! They look very cute!  :Wub:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

From a boy's point of view i think that not saying i love you back would be quite a bad thing to do but me and the character of Bradley are obviously very different!!

I just want Bradley to say to Stacey i love you back, and i would be quite surprised if Stacey accepted Bradley's excuse for not saying i love you back, i think Bradley is slowly becoming the dominated person in his and Stacey's relationship.

----------


## littlemo

I would be upset. But I suppose what Bradley says does make sense, although it seems a bit of a cop out. From Stacey's point of view she's smitten with this guy, she's just slept with him, and now she is putting her heart out on a string, only to be shot down. But the fact that she accepts the explanation, shows to me that her relationship with Bradley is making her more mature. 

I hope they aren't going to do a total role reversal of this couple. They are making Bradley stronger, and Stacey softer. But I still think Stacey has the edge, and she still won't be taken for a ride.

----------


## bradley_fan

I loved thier scenes tonight! When Stacey was asking if he would ever leave her and Bradley said someting like "I'm not going anywhere"  :Wub:  He's such a lil angel! :Angel:

----------


## Pinkbanana

I thought this week eastenders has been brilliant!!! :Cheer:    Cant believe how good the acting has been, epsecially the scenes between stacey, Bradley and her mum!!  They have all acted their socks off!  Its not hard to see why Lacey and Charlie walked off with awards recently. :Thumbsup:  

Loving Eastenders at the mo!!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

> I loved thier scenes tonight! When Stacey was asking if he would ever leave her and Bradley said someting like "I'm not going anywhere"  He's such a lil angel!


I know Bradley is so sweet! I could just eat him. Wish they made him in food form! lol. 

I thought it was great when he was talking about Lorna the woman he'd slept with who he'd given a black eye to. It was very comical. 

'Furniture gets broken, and not in a good way' lol. 

But he was talking like he was useless. He's slept with 5 women. Is it me or does anyone else think that's a lot for somebody just 18. And Stacey was like, 'well you may have not done it much but I have'. How many men has she slept with?! More than 5?! Am I being completely stupid here! I know it's more about the quality than the quantity, but still... Actually I suppose he could have mean't 5 times with the same woman?! But he was saying how he never cared about them, so you'd think it would be several.

Did you see Bradley's raised eyebrows when Stacey said she'd slept with a lot of men?! I thought he would have asked how many? I would have been curious. 

Really lovely scenes. Very sweet! Stacey really is a Kat clone isn't she?! I liked the bit when she got all dressed up and put on her makeup, and she rubbed it all off. It reminded me of what Kat was like when she slept with Andy, dressed up to the nines, and then when she got back, washed it away. It's like Stacey's realised she doesn't have to be that way with Bradley, like Kat did with Alfie.

----------


## littlemo

That being said Stacey is an individual (maybe clone wasn't the right word), I just think she shares many mannerisms with Kat.

----------


## Pinkbanana

[QUOTE=littlemo]I know Bradley is so sweet! I could just eat him. Wish they made him in food form! lol. 

I thought it was great when he was talking about Lorna the woman he'd slept with who he'd given a black eye to. It was very comical. 

'Furniture gets broken, and not in a good way' lol. 

But he was talking like he was useless. He's slept with 5 women. Is it me or does anyone else think that's a lot for somebody just 18. And Stacey was like, 'well you may have not done it much but I have'. How many men has she slept with?! More than 5?! Am I being completely stupid here! I know it's more about the quality than the quantity, but still... Actually I suppose he could have mean't 5 times with the same woman?! But he was saying how he never cared about them, so you'd think it would be several.


I dont think Bradley had five one night stands. Doesnt really fit in with his character. Then again, to be honest I was surprised that he wasnt actually a virgin.  He comes across as so innocent. bless!

Loved it when stacey came out with 'dont worry Ive done it loads of times'. Bradley's face was a treat! lol

----------


## littlemo

> I dont think Bradley had five one night stands. Doesnt really fit in with his character. Then again, to be honest I was surprised that he wasnt actually a virgin.  He comes across as so innocent. bless!
> 
> Loved it when stacey came out with 'dont worry Ive done it loads of times'. Bradley's face was a treat! lol


I heard he wasn't a virgin, because it had been saying in magazines he tells Stacey he's bad in bed, but I wasn't expecting for him to have done it 5 times. Like you said he seems so 'innocent'. 

I really loved the way Bradley's eyebrows went up when Stacey said she'd 'done it loads'. He's such a funny guy! That's probably Charlie coming out isn't it?!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, I think Charlie can do comedy, he has a very expressive face. I think the scenes he has with Jim are hilarious.  Though there isnt that much comedy in Enders on the whole! Mind you, Bradley isnt going to have much to laugh about when his long lost wayward father returns nxt week!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Though then again... when we see Bradders dressed up acting out his 007 fantasy with his 'bond girl' stacey! lol Cant wait to see Jake and Ruby's faces when they find them in the Allen house. Poor Ruby, if the girl hasnt been through enough! She's bound to end up in therapy after this! lol

----------


## bradley_fan

lol! I really can't imagine them getting dressed up and that  :Lol: 
Aparrently (dunno if this has been mentioned) Bradley talks to Ruby, when she's just found out the were using the house, and makes her go and opologise to Stacey  :Confused:  Don't know how that works out maybe she overreacts or something...
He says she shouldn't throw away her friendship with Stacey

----------


## Pinkbanana

> lol! I really can't imagine them getting dressed up and that 
> Aparrently (dunno if this has been mentioned) Bradley talks to Ruby, when she's just found out the were using the house, and makes her go and opologise to Stacey  Don't know how that works out maybe she overreacts or something...
> He says she shouldn't throw away her friendship with Stacey


Bradley makes Ruby apologise?! Im not a big Ruby fan, but thats a bit rich, seeing as Stacey took the keys and used her house without telling her!!! :Ninja:

----------


## littlemo

> lol! I really can't imagine them getting dressed up and that 
> Aparrently (dunno if this has been mentioned) Bradley talks to Ruby, when she's just found out the were using the house, and makes her go and opologise to Stacey  Don't know how that works out maybe she overreacts or something...
> He says she shouldn't throw away her friendship with Stacey


Yeah I'm not sure I get that either. Probably just Ruby's whole attitude to Stacey and Bradley being together. She thinks they make a good couple, but she doesn't like feeling left out, and she's probably showing that too much. Rather than just being glad for her. 

Ruby was a bit abrupt tonight, and it's only the day after they got back together. Stacey was ever so sorry having to cancel their night together, and it's not like she didn't tell her in plenty of time. 

Anyway from the webcam it seems Ruby and Stacey patch things up.

----------


## littlemo

I read in the extended spoilers on DS that Stacey tells Bradley she loves him when she's trying to stop him from leaving to go to work after spending the night at the Allens, and it shocks him. Sounds good! 

There's a lot of extra little things in those spoilers that are interesting. It says on Monday they have an intimate breakfast at the cafe (how it's intimate when it's in public view I don't know). 

Ruby's sleepwalking again. Big Mo catches Stacey coming into the Slaters in the morning, after spending the night with Bradley (can't remember what day that is). Bradley and Stacey manage to sneak out the back door at the Allens, when Max comes to view the property. It all sounds good!

----------


## Nigella harman

Ahhhh!Bradley and Stacey have been really good this week,and next weeks looking good too!!!This is just me guessing but on that preview with Max,on the digital spy spoilers it says on that morning Staceys tries to stop Bradley from going to work,I wonder if she hides his clothes at the Slaters at the crack of dawn so he cant go any where?and thats why shes nipping out later,to get them back,Im only guessing,any one else got any theories??? :Searchme:  She is cheeky like that!I loved the way she kept laughing at him tonight!how sweet is he?Giving that poor girl a black eye!!! :Lol:  The woman who introduced Eastenders on BBc 3 at 10 oclock tonight called them Brad and Angelina!

----------


## diamond1

i think its his character to be a virgin...but it turns out he's a bit of a player  :Lol:  maybe they fell for his 007 moves, :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> Ahhhh!Bradley and Stacey have been really good this week,and next weeks looking good too!!!This is just me guessing but on that preview with Max,on the digital spy spoilers it says on that morning Staceys tries to stop Bradley from going to work,I wonder if she hides his clothes at the Slaters at the crack of dawn so he cant go any where?and thats why shes nipping out later,to get them back,Im only guessing,any one else got any theories??? She is cheeky like that!I loved the way she kept laughing at him tonight!how sweet is he?Giving that poor girl a black eye!!! The woman who introduced Eastenders on BBc 3 at 10 oclock tonight called them Brad and Angelina!


Maybe she hides his clothes, so he hides hers?! I don't know. 

I think Stacey's great she can be such a laugh! Everything about the couple is just right.  

Brad and Angelina?! What was she getting at there?!

----------


## CrazyLea

Awww how sweet were Bradley and Stacey tonight!! I just wanted to go 'awwwww' all through out hah!!! Although saying that, I wish Stacey would keep her hands of MY Bradley  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue: 
But yay  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Can't wait til next week!

----------


## littlemo

> i think its his character to be a virgin...but it turns out he's a bit of a player  maybe they fell for his 007 moves,


Even though he isn't a virgin I think he was being genuine when he was talking about how bad he thinks he is in bed. I don't think he could more opposite of his dad if he tried! 

You can see why girls would fall for him. He's so sweet, cute, and sexy. I just find him irresistable! And I reckon the more he talked about his terrible attempts at sex the more adorable he became to Stacey. He's just so vulnerable.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Maybe she hides his clothes, so he hides hers?! I don't know. 
> 
> I think Stacey's great she can be such a laugh! Everything about the couple is just right.  
> 
> Brad and Angelina?! What was she getting at there?!


 I think she just thought she was being clever!!!I like the way they are actually sleeping together and not just having sex and then going home.Its sweet.On the Eastenders website they are asking if theyve rushed into sleeping together!!! :EEK!:  theyve waited 4 months!I thought theyd been really patient!!! :Ninja:

----------


## littlemo

> I think she just thought she was being clever!!!I like the way they are actually sleeping together and not just having sex and then going home.Its sweet.On the Eastenders website they are asking if theyve rushed into sleeping together!!! theyve waited 4 months!I thought theyd been really patient!!!


Yeah I think it's the right time for both of them. They clearly love each other very much! I'm glad they didn't rush into things when they first got together, it probably wouldn't have been as special. Seeing them now, looking and smiling at each other all the time, it's clear there's a real connection. They've just got that thing where they 'fit'. Their like a two piece jigsaw puzzle that has finally come together.

----------


## littlemo

Do you think Stacey will ever tell Bradley about how many guys she's slept with in the past?! I suppose it doesn't really matter, but you think he'd be interested to know?! 

I get the impression she was quite promiscous before she moved to Walford, because we've only seen her with Spencer while she's been here. And from tonight it seems she's been with a lot more guys than that. 

I think her mum had her head in the clouds most of the time when she was younger, and didn't really take much notice of what Stacey was doing, which allowed her to get away with a lot. Jean was saying yesterday, Stacey sneaked boys in and out. It's obvious why she needed male attention, with the absence of her dad and brother, and her mum being so hostile. I feel really sorry for her!

----------


## Nigella harman

I saw a good clip this morning on GMTV of Jim and Bradleys Dad,You know the photos in all the soap mags of him pushing Jim around and fighting,well it was that bit,and hes really aggressive!He was really angry :Angry:  ,it was just before he pushes him up against the door and Jim sounds really scared of him and hes saying "Ive got a new life here with Dorothy what do you want with me???" and Max marches up to a photo of Bradley really angrily grabs it and holds it up and shouts/growls "I wanna see my son!" :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  And the clip was that good that when it went back to GMTV That camp tv guy Richard,Ben Shepard and Jenny Faulkner were all staring at the moniter and all together went"OOOHHHHHHHHH!"Bradley Fan,do you remember those photos I found ages ago of Bradley,Jim and Charlie at that golf thing,Im sure the photo Max holds up of Bradley is from that!!!Tell me what you think!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

I get the feeling Max is going to make a real effort with Bradley, and probably will turn into a nice enough guy. He's made a few mistakes and he should have fought harder to stay in Bradley's life, but Rachel (Bradley's mum) threw him out. And as I understand from magazines refused him access. Of course he should have gone to court, and I don't know why he didn't but maybe he just didn't want to hurt his wife anymore than he had to. Or his son. 

Bradley's only heard one side of story, and I really think he should hear him out. If he doesn't like what he hears then he can walk away, but I think Bradley could find it in him to forgive.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I get the feeling Max is going to make a real effort with Bradley, and probably will turn into a nice enough guy. He's made a few mistakes and he should have fought harder to stay in Bradley's life, but Rachel (Bradley's mum) threw him out. And as I understand from magazines refused him access. Of course he should have gone to court, and I don't know why he didn't but maybe he just didn't want to hurt his wife anymore than he had to. Or his son. 
> 
> Bradley's only heard one side of story, and I really think he should hear him out. If he doesn't like what he hears then he can walk away, but I think Bradley could find it in him to forgive.


 I get the feeling after watching that clip that he wont be that nice,and also i think he might be the one to mess Bradleys head up,He doesnt seem the type to just walk away cos his ex wife says no.If he says he was refused access that sounds a bit more like solicitors etc to me anyway.Im sure he can turn on the charm but he gives the impression he gets what he wants,no matter what!and i get the impression from the interviews Jake Wood has given,that Bradley is gonna be a lot more hard work than he assumed! :Wal2l: Im only guessing,but I could see him being quite manipulative :Ninja:  causing trouble to get what he wants. he seems to buy Tanya stuff to win her round so maybe Bradley will be on the receiving end of some gifts.All speculation on my part of course!!!We will soon see and I cant wait!!!And also on the new spoilers he seems to be letting Bradley down before hes even made a good impression,it seems to be Tania making all the effort to get to know Bradley.She looks like a really good character! :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

I really love how we are getting to see more of the Branning family. It's really interesting! Tanya seems like a nice wife to have, Max probably doesn't deserve her. She's really making an effort with Bradley. But seeing as Max is delighted to have Bradley come to see him, I assume there's a good reason why he doesn't turn up.

----------


## bradley_fan

> I saw a good clip this morning on GMTV of Jim and Bradleys Dad,You know the photos in all the soap mags of him pushing Jim around and fighting,well it was that bit,and hes really aggressive!He was really angry ,it was just before he pushes him up against the door and Jim sounds really scared of him and hes saying "Ive got a new life here with Dorothy what do you want with me???" and Max marches up to a photo of Bradley really angrily grabs it and holds it up and shouts/growls "I wanna see my son!"   And the clip was that good that when it went back to GMTV That camp tv guy Richard,Ben Shepard and Jenny Faulkner were all staring at the moniter and all together went"OOOHHHHHHHHH!"Bradley Fan,do you remember those photos I found ages ago of Bradley,Jim and Charlie at that golf thing,Im sure the photo Max holds up of Bradley is from that!!!Tell me what you think!!!


The golf one? Awww bless! I like that pic with his normal trendy clothes on! lol.
Thanks for telling us about the clip, sounds good! I thought he was quite nice in the clip with Stacey but he was probley just putting it on to pull Stacey!  :Lol:

----------


## Nigella harman

> I really love how we are getting to see more of the Branning family. It's really interesting! Tanya seems like a nice wife to have, Max probably doesn't deserve her. She's really making an effort with Bradley. But seeing as Max is delighted to have Bradley come to see him, I assume there's a good reason why he doesn't turn up.


 Do you know the new spoilers,well how about this for a theory,(My boyfs in Italy Im bored out of my head!!!)What if its Bradley!What if Max has been sending texts to Stacey trying it on and she tells Bradley,he texts him back pretending to be her to trap him and have a go at him :Ninja:  ,but Tanya gets it instead :Ninja:  !She thinks its a woman,so arranges to meet.They meet,realise whats happened,and theres the ice breaker Tanyas been after all week :Thumbsup:  ,seeing as everytime shes tried to get to know him,he hasnt been interested :Wal2l:  .They make friends,but are now both fuming with Max.Max is then annoyed that theyve got to know each other,but hes even more in the dog house!!!Well,it could happen!!!! :Searchme: Max buys her the nail bar to get round her!Well you never know!!!Or am I straying into fan fiction with this one!!!

----------


## littlemo

I thought it could be Bradley as well, but I was just thinking he was doing it to try and see whether he is still playing around. He finds it difficult to trust him, and the reason Max left him was because Rachel threw him out because of his affair. 

Then Max stands Bradley up when Bradley decides to give him a chance (in the spoilers). So if Max is cheating it would proove to Bradley that he wasn't to be trusted.

But your idea sounds a lot better! It sounds fun! 

There must be some idea behind having Stacey in his first scene. You'd think there would be some funny quip when Max realises Stacey is Bradley's girlfriend.

It does say in some spoilers that Stacey isn't taken with him, so they must interact past that first meeting, within the first week or so.

----------


## Kim

Spoiler:    Just thought I'd mention that there is a preview of Max with Stacey in next Tuesday's episode on the EastEnders website. My computer won't play it  :Angry:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Howdy thread! I read this in paper today, well it made me laugh! :Lol:  

SOAPVILLE 
THIS week East- Enders' most erratic couple - Bradley and Stacey - were fighting. Again. 

He tried to make up but she just ignored him. On the surface the row was about him leering at a stripper ("Men, you're all the same. I fort you were different," she told him) but really it was because Stacey was worried about her mum, who is somewhat mentally challenged, shall we say. 

Various wise love gurus gave Bradley advice. 

"You gotta do better than that!" Jim Branning told him. 

"Give her space, she'll come round," Charlie suggested, while Deano reckoned, "That's where you're going wrong - showing an interest. Don't bovver." Bradley ignored most of them, choosing to try and seduce Stacey with an evening of "popcorn, crisps, drinks, the lot" which ended in tears (his) when she punched him in the stomach and left. 

So Bradley did what any young man would do and turned up at Stacey's mental mum's to unblock her sink for her. 

Stop laughing, it worked. 

In fact, the couple, described by Stacey's mum as "like Romeo and flamin' Juliet" were just about to seal the deal after months of chaste dating when Jim Branning interrupted, needing help with a bowl of tomato soup that had just exploded in the microwave. 

Love's young dream or what?

----------


## littlemo

Yeah it's very amusing! 

You know the article above, it gives another hint about Max getting in the way of Stacey and Bradley. It says he throws a spanner in the works?!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Do you think Tania and Stacey will get on when they first meet?! Just something to talk about. I think they could get on well together, Tania is making a real effort with Bradley from the stuff i have seen from the spoilers, so i think she will make a good effort on getting on with Stacey. If they do get along, i think Stacey may even speak tp Tania about Bradley when she wants too!

I don't think her and Max will get on, i think Stacey might find him as a "creep." After all, i read he does flirt with Stacey and i think she would find that creepy. Also Bradley doesn't like him so i am sure Stacey won't like him either, especially if Bradley opens up to Stacey about his father.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, my heart sank when I read that!!! :Sad:  

I wonder how he throws a spanner in the works?! Hoping it's only a little blip (very small spanner) for them to work through. I mean haven't the lover struck couple have been through alot already (and that was just last week!!!).

If they turn out to be one of those always falling out type of soapland couples I think the writers are wasting good opportunties with this couple, not to mention the talents of Lacey and Charlie.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Do you think Tania and Stacey will get on when they first meet?! Just something to talk about. I think they could get on well together, Tania is making a real effort with Bradley from the stuff i have seen from the spoilers, so i think she will make a good effort on getting on with Stacey. If they do get along, i think Stacey may even speak tp Tania about Bradley when she wants too!
> 
> I don't think her and Max will get on, i think Stacey might find him as a "creep." After all, i read he does flirt with Stacey and i think she would find that creepy. Also Bradley doesn't like him so i am sure Stacey won't like him either, especially if Bradley opens up to Stacey about his father.



Mmmm....  I think Stacey could be very protective towards Bradley about his father.  Maybe Bradley decides that he wants to give Max a chance, but Stacey senses he is a rotten swine who's not to be trusted!! Or vice versa!! 

Now could that could be the spanner in the works little mo mentioned earlier on? :Ponder:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Hellooooo... is there anybody there???  Just Im sat here feeling sorry for myself (having somehow cut my foot whilst out last night) and in pain. :EEK!:  

I think next week will be quite weird, seeing Stacey being really loved up and being sweet to bradders. I mean, she normally gives him a bit of grief.  Think their relationship is more balanced now, after Bradley marching around to her mother's pad or and after them cementing their relationship. :Love:  

P.S. You don't realise how much you use your feet till you are in pain and cant walk far!!! :Mad:

----------


## littlemo

> Mmmm....  I think Stacey could be very protective towards Bradley about his father.  Maybe Bradley decides that he wants to give Max a chance, but Stacey senses he is a rotten swine who's not to be trusted!! Or vice versa!! 
> 
> Now could that could be the spanner in the works little mo mentioned earlier on?


From what i've read, Stacey doesn't like Max, but she stands by Bradley (whatever he decides). I don't think she'll be able to hold her tongue for long  though if Max really does continue annoying her that much. Bradley likes the fact that Stacey speaks her mind. But I think she'd rather hold back because she doesn't want to influence his decision. 

I think maybe she's thinking of Sean as well as Max. They've both let them down. She doesn't want Bradley to get hurt again. 

I reckon theres two ways it could go in regards to Stacey's relationship with Tanya, either Stacey will feel sorry for her. Or she'll think she's a soft touch. Stacey never lets a man get the better of her, she's always in control. So could she have respect for somebody who allows her man to cheat on her? No I think she'd probably be on Tanya's side. If she hates Max.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I wonder to be honest if we will see much of Stacey after this week because she isn't really mentioned in the spoilers. though you would think, with her being Bradley's girlfriend that he will confide in her, and talk things through about his long lost dad turning up out of the blue after 13 years!

Does anybody know when the other 'spanner in the works' Sean Slater rolls up in the square?

----------


## littlemo

> I wonder to be honest if we will see much of Stacey after this week because she isn't really mentioned in the spoilers. though you would think, with her being Bradley's girlfriend that he will confide in her, and talk things through about his long lost dad turning up out of the blue after 13 years!
> 
> Does anybody know when the other 'spanner in the works' Sean Slater rolls up in the square?


Stacey isn't mentioned but I get the feeling Bradley does discuss things with her. It says when Bradley sees the removal truck outside the Allens, that he tells Stacey that he's glad their leaving. So Stacey must know about his dad and the stuff that's happened. 

Sean Slater arrives on the 21st August!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Righto, thanks so a little bit of a wait for the bro to turn up!! Wonder what he will be like, personality wise?!

It should be another good week on Enders this week!! Especially the episode with bradley bond and his bond girl! :Lol:  I really can't wait to see that, esp when Jake and Ruby catch them :Embarrassment:  !!!

----------


## bradley_fan

Ya know when they are role playing? Are they actually role playing or just talking about it? Just because i mentioned it to a mate and she was like " No no no they won't be!" lol. So im abit confuzzled now  :Confused:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Ya know when they are role playing? Are they actually role playing or just talking about it? Just because i mentioned it to a mate and she was like " No no no they won't be!" lol. So im abit confuzzled now


No, they are actually dressed up!! Bradley in his boss's tuxedo, and Stace in a bikini (brave girl, hope they had the heating on)!!! Well it shows I guess how their relationship has developed - one week Stacey isnt talking to Bradley and on the verge of dumping him, the next week she's dressing up as his fantasy (bond) gal!!!  :Love:  What a turn around! Not sure which day that little gem is on, think its either Thursday of Friday. 

Had hoped that there would be a picture in the tv guide today of them dressed up in bond mode, but sadly no. Well not in my paper!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Just checked in mag and the 'bond role play' thing happens in Friday's episode! Should be funny :Lol:

----------


## bradley_fan

Oooh thaks for that! Yeah it should be a right laugh!  :Lol:  how crap would you feel if someone walked in on you doing that! lol  :Rotfl:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Oooh thaks for that! Yeah it should be a right laugh!  how crap would you feel if someone walked in on you doing that! lol


Yeah, I think its something that you would never live down!! :Embarrassment:  Well not with my mates anyway.

I bet poor bradder's cheeks go even brighter red that usual on Friday!!! lol

----------


## littlemo

All parts of Bradley's personality shows how much different he is to the rest of the guys on the square. I think his obsession with James Bond is so funny! He's scared of horror films, his allergies, his vulnerability. He's like the sweetest funniest guy in the square! Stacey definetely has landed on her feet! She is so lucky! 

I just love him! Every episode he just gets more and more eccentric. He's got so many sides to him.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> All parts of Bradley's personality shows how much different he is to the rest of the guys on the square. I think his obsession with James Bond is so funny! He's scared of horror films, his allergies, his vulnerability. He's like the sweetest funniest guy in the square! Stacey definetely has landed on her feet! She is so lucky! 
> 
> I just love him! Every episode he just gets more and more eccentric. He's got so many sides to him.


You're right there, Little Mo. I couldn't have put an better myself! :Clap:  
He is the best (young) male character in the soap, or any soap at the moment.  He is a well thought through character. not just a one dimensional character like Deno :EEK!:  Have I ever mentioned my dislike of that squirto Deano before?! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

The writers have done an excellent job of building up the character of Bradley.  Though Charlie Clements is just brilliant! :Cheer:  You can tell he was really going for it last week!!

 Bradley has changed quite a bit over the last few months. I hope they dont trendify him too much! lol However, Im pleased that the golfing jumpers seem to have been put away. Maybe Stacey got her hands on them and burnt them! :Thumbsup:

----------


## bradley_fan

I'm sitting here bored  :Wal2l:   so here are the webcam quotes of Bradley and Stacey for next week :

Filming today: Episode 1030 Tx: 30/06/06
BRADLEY: Now I know how Bond felt when he nearly got his wotsits toasted by Goldfinger.
JAKE: Oi 007, why don't you ask Q for a bigger weapon?
STACEY: Just get inside, quick. 

Filming today: Episode 1028 Tx: 27/06/06
STACEY: I knew I should have kept me gob shut...
BRADLEY: Stace...
STACEY: Just forget it ok. I don't know what I'm talking about. It's the sun. It's gone to me head. 

Filming today: Episode 1029 Tx: 29/06/06
STACEY: Let's go and lie in the park. Get mashed.
BRADLEY: Classy aren't you?
STACEY: You only just noticed.
BRADLEY: You get the booze. I'll make some sandwiches.

----------


## littlemo

Nice, I can't wait! That comment from Jake was funny, but I'm glad Bradley's standing up for himself.

----------


## Pinkbanana

[QUOTE=bradley_fan]I'm sitting here bored  :Wal2l:   so here are the webcam quotes of Bradley and Stacey for next week :


thank you, bradley fan, for the webcam quotes.  It sounds like its going to be another very interesting week on the Bradley and Stacey front!!! :Cheer:

----------


## bradley_fan

Your welcome Pinkbanana  :Smile:  
Yeah it looks like a really good week. They'll be acting really loved up which i can't really imagine so it will be good to see  :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

> Your welcome Pinkbanana  
> Yeah it looks like a really good week. They'll be acting really loved up which i can't really imagine so it will be good to see


I thought they were acting loved up this week! All those moments together at Jean's, they were adorable! But I am looking forward to seeing more.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Your welcome Pinkbanana  
> Yeah it looks like a really good week. They'll be acting really loved up which i can't really imagine so it will be good to see



Yeah its looking like being a good week. Only cloud on the horizon is the arrival of Bradley's dad, Max. :Sad:  

Just looked in TV guide to check when its on cos latest week got caught out by the earlier start times :Crying:  

Anyway was just wondering why when Stacey opens up to Bradley (like he wanted her too) and tells him she loves him, he does not respond?! :Ponder:    I mean, he was banging on about opening up and sharing their feelings last week.  Then he is the one clamming up on Stacey! Think thats a bit rich. :Sad:

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah they were loved up last week but they will be VERY loved up this week! lol.
I remember a few months ago when Stacey said "I'd rather snog ian Beale"  :Lol:  bet she regrets that now!

----------


## bradley_fan

> Yeah its looking like being a good week. Only cloud on the horizon is the arrival of Bradley's dad, Max. 
> 
> Just looked in TV guide to check when its on cos latest week got caught out by the earlier start times 
> 
> Anyway was just wondering why when Stacey opens up to Bradley (like he wanted her too) and tells him she loves him, he does not respond?!   I mean, he was banging on about opening up and sharing their feelings last week.  Then he is the one clamming up on Stacey! Think thats a bit rich.


Yeah i know. I bet i feel soooo bad for Stacey when he doesn't say it back. I bet she'll be gutted!  :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

> Anyway was just wondering why when Stacey opens up to Bradley (like he wanted her too) and tells him she loves him, he does not respond?!   I mean, he was banging on about opening up and sharing their feelings last week.  Then he is the one clamming up on Stacey! Think thats a bit rich.


It is a bit rich. But his reason is that he's afraid that if he tells her he loves her, their bubble will burst, and things will go wrong. 

Which I suppose I can understand but I think he should be more open about how he feels. It's obvious he adores her, you don't want to let that go unsaid. Especially with Stacey, who is very insecure in herself.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah they were loved up last week but they will be VERY loved up this week! lol.
> I remember a few months ago when Stacey said "I'd rather snog ian Beale"  bet she regrets that now!


I dont remember that?! lol When did Stacey say that? I guess she is saying she would prefer to snog Ian Beale rather than Bradders!!!

Though if you look back on pics from when Bradley first arrived and then ones from now.... wow he has improved alot!!! I nice hair cut and a new line in trendier jumpers have helped.  So no wonder Stacey prefers him to Ian beale these days!!! lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

> It is a bit rich. But his reason is that he's afraid that if he tells her he loves her, their bubble will burst, and things will go wrong. 
> 
> Which I suppose I can understand but I think he should be more open about how he feels. It's obvious he adores her, you don't want to let that go unsaid. Especially with Stacey, who is very insecure in herself.


Yeah I think it would be more in his character to say I love you back, especially since he must know the effort Stacey has put into saying those words to him and that she would not say them unless she really meant it!

I think its a mistake on the writers part. Cant for once something with these two just be straight forward!!!

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah he has improved a bundle! lol 
I really liked that top he had on on thusday! He looked very nice indeed! 
Me and my mam were talking about him today! She said do you think Bradleys nice? I was like Yeah!!!  :Lol:  She said he had lovely skin  :Confused:  lol
Random but anyhooo.... lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah he has improved a bundle! lol 
> I really liked that top he had on on thusday! He looked very nice indeed! 
> Me and my mam were talking about him today! She said do you think Bradleys nice? I was like Yeah!!!  he said he had lovely skin  lol
> Random but anyhooo.... lol


He has a very red face!!  Actually your mum is right he has pretty good skin!! lol He must be a metromale in real life using a good cleanser, toner and moisturiser!!!

----------


## bradley_fan

> He has a very red face!!  Actually your mum is right he has pretty good skin!! lol He must be a metromale in real life using a good cleanser, toner and moisturiser!!!


Yeah! lol well its good to know he looks after himself!  :Lol:  
I think maybe Bradley doesn't say "i love you" but he might drop a hint or something like say "but i do" or "you know how i feel" or someting like that so thats why him and Stacey don't fall out.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah! lol well its good to know he looks after himself!  
> I think maybe Bradley doesn't say "i love you" but he might drop a hint or something like say "but i do" or "you know how i feel" or someting like that so thats why him and Stacey don't fall out.


Yeah, I know he explains to her why he didn't say it. I hope as you said he replies with one of those quotes. She should know how he feels about her.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Yeah, I know he explains to her why he didn't say it. I hope as you said he replies with one of those quotes. She should know how he feels about her.


Yeah he has said he's mad about her so thats half way there lol  :Wub:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah! lol well its good to know he looks after himself!  
> I think maybe Bradley doesn't say "i love you" but he might drop a hint or something like say "but i do" or "you know how i feel" or someting like that so thats why him and Stacey don't fall out.


Yeah, he must say something back, otherwise I could see Stacey being the one to chuck him for not opening up! lol What a turn around that could have been!  Glad they dont fall out over it, but still (sorry, ive gat a big bee in the old bonnet about this!) think he should say it back to her!!!

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah I think he should too! Its not really going to be doomed from then on if he just says how he feels!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah I think he should too! Its not really going to be doomed from then on if he just says how he feels!


Yeah exactly. Just because he doesn't say it doesn't mean that it isn't going to hurt like hell if anything happened to split them up. It's better to be honest to her.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah he has said he's mad about her so thats half way there lol


It is but he said that after that whole Jake thing, when they first got together, and he's kept saying it all along, so it's different to 'I love you'. It takes away the importance of it when he doesn't change the record doesn't it?! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah I think he should too! Its not really going to be doomed from then on if he just says how he feels!



Yeah, what a muppet he is! I think it shows also that he isnt as sorted or rational about these things as he makes out.  Maybe they both need to go along to a have a bit of relationship therapy. lol

----------


## bradley_fan

> Yeah, what a muppet he is! I think it shows also that he isnt as sorted or rational about these things as he makes out.  Maybe they both need to go along to a have a bit of relationship therapy. lol


lol yeah or a good bang of their heads together!!  :Lol:  Ohh have we talked about their falling out tomorrow? its only a little one but that should be good too!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, what a muppet he is! I think it shows also that he isnt as sorted or rational about these things as he makes out.  Maybe they both need to go along to a have a bit of relationship therapy. lol


Yeah I can see that being Bradley's suggestion! lol. 

When he went round to Jean's he was saying about how 'he didn't want him and Stacey to end up like his mum and dad', Stacey's like 'it's not the same'. He takes things so seriously doesn't he?!

It shows how much Stacey loves him, when that didn't make her run a mile.

Like you said he appears rational, but he seems more nervy under the surface of things.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Though having said all the above, I do think they are one of the most realistic and natural soap couples I have ever seen.  That kinda makes you care about what happens to them.  Also brad and Stace are played by two top notch actors who have alot of on screen chemistry! :Love:  

Also the writers have really put seemingly alot of thought into this relationship. So loving their work at the mo! lol

----------


## littlemo

> lol yeah or a good bang of their heads together!!  Ohh have we talked about their falling out tomorrow? its only a little one but that should be good too!


No I don't think we have. Apparently Jim explains to Stacey that it was his fault everybody knew about her and Bradley, and that he let it slip. He should really learn to keep his mouth shut! 

Stacey should know Bradley wouldn't talk about them like that. Well I hope he wouldn't anyway.

----------


## bradley_fan

Have you seen the soap poll on the Eastenders website? Only 15.2% think they should split out of 75192!  I think the writers will take note of that and keep them together for a long time! well i hope so.

----------


## bradley_fan

> No I don't think we have. Apparently Jim explains to Stacey that it was his fault everybody knew about her and Bradley, and that he let it slip. He should really learn to keep his mouth shut! 
> 
> Stacey should know Bradley wouldn't talk about them like that. Well I hope he wouldn't anyway.


Yeah. I thought Jim hated Stacey because of the whole Dot/Nick thing but he seems really nice to her! calling her love and that lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

> lol yeah or a good bang of their heads together!!  Ohh have we talked about their falling out tomorrow? its only a little one but that should be good too!


Another falling out! :Crying:  Glad as you said its only a small one.  How does it get resolved this time. I mean, from what I can gather Stacey goes into the pub and thinks Bradley has been boasting! So I guess that annoying squirt Deano is involved in it somewhere!!! lol So do you know how they get back together? Does Bradley do his usual follow her around the market pulling that sad, hurt face he does so well?

----------


## littlemo

> Have you seen the soap poll on the Eastenders website? Only 15.2% think they should split out of 75192!  I think the writers will take note of that and keep them together for a long time! well i hope so.


Who are those 15.2 percent?! I can't see their reasoning behind that! Stacey's happier than we have seen her since she's been in it. Maybe not as bitchy, but I don't think Bradley's going to pull her down to some sort of doormat. He likes her personality. How she can speak up for herself. She wouldn't put up with being dragged down anyway. She's always got the upper hand.

----------


## littlemo

> Another falling out! Glad as you said its only a small one.  How does it get resolved this time. I mean, from what I can gather Stacey goes into the pub and thinks Bradley has been boasting! So I guess that annoying squirt Deano is involved in it somewhere!!! lol So do you know how they get back together? Does Bradley do his usual follow her around the market pulling that sad, hurt face he does so well?


Jim tells Stacey the truth, that it was his fault.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> No I don't think we have. Apparently Jim explains to Stacey that it was his fault everybody knew about her and Bradley, and that he let it slip. He should really learn to keep his mouth shut! 
> 
> Stacey should know Bradley wouldn't talk about them like that. Well I hope he wouldn't anyway.


Well the above answers my question! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah. I thought Jim hated Stacey because of the whole Dot/Nick thing but he seems really nice to her! calling her love and that lol


Yeah I thought so to. I reckon Dot had a word while they were away.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Who are those 15.2 percent?! I can't see their reasoning behind that! Stacey's happier than we have seen her since she's been in it. Maybe not as bitchy, but I don't think Bradley's going to pull her down to some sort of doormat. He likes her personality. How she can speak up for herself. She wouldn't put up with being dragged down anyway. She's always got the upper hand.


Oh some people just do it to be annoying I guess. They like to readdress the balance.lol

----------


## bradley_fan

> Another falling out! Glad as you said its only a small one.  How does it get resolved this time. I mean, from what I can gather Stacey goes into the pub and thinks Bradley has been boasting! So I guess that annoying squirt Deano is involved in it somewhere!!! lol So do you know how they get back together? Does Bradley do his usual follow her around the market pulling that sad, hurt face he does so well?


Yeah i bet when she walks into the Vic Deano will say something like " oohh here she is!!" and then start going on about it. Just because he's not getting any! lol. I quite like Deano but not when he's annoying the living daylights out of Bradley and Stacey

----------


## littlemo

> Well the above answers my question! lol


Yeah I thought it did! lol. It's o.k though.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah i bet when she walks into the Vic Deano will say something like " oohh here she is!!" and then start going on about it. Just because he's not getting any! lol. I quite like Deano but not when he's annoying the living daylights out of Bradley and Stacey



Yeah, why do you think he always has such a downer on Stacey, and encourages Bradley to dump her everytime they have a blip! Do you think he wished he had got in there first?! lol

----------


## bradley_fan

> Yeah, why do you think he always has such a downer on Stacey, and encourages Bradley to dump her everytime they have a blip! Do you think he wished he had got in there first?! lol


Yeah I think he does have a soft spot for Stacey. Like when she went mad at the party she had at the Allens he stayed with her for a while and talked to her

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah i bet when she walks into the Vic Deano will say something like " oohh here she is!!" and then start going on about it. Just because he's not getting any! lol. I quite like Deano but not when he's annoying the living daylights out of Bradley and Stacey


Yeah I think that's exactly how it is! Deano is so interested in Bradley and Stacey's realtionship, because he has to live vicariously through it. No girl will give him the time of day! It's sad!

And yes I think Deano is annoyed Bradley got Stacey. He wonders why she'd be interested in him, when he's on offer. Um maybe because she thinks he's an idiot?! lol.

----------


## BlackKat

It is quite amusing that Deano was supposed to be the new EE stud, yet hasn't managed to chat anyone up successfully, yet the "geek," Bradley has a steady girlfriend.  :Lol:

----------


## bradley_fan

Do you think we can get this thread up to 80 pages tonight?  :Ninja:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah I think he does have a soft spot for Stacey. Like when she went mad at the party she had at the Allens he stayed with her for a while and talked to her


Maybe he cant quite believe a 'geek' can pull Stacey! Well if he was less of a prat and a bit more sensitive like old Bradders he might get a gal himself! lol

He annoys the hell out of me, to be honest!! lol

----------


## bradley_fan

> It is quite amusing that Deano was supposed to be the new EE stud, yet hasn't managed to chat anyone up successfully, yet the "geek," Bradley has a steady girlfriend.


Yeah! lol I think Deano's cool but Bradleys cute!  :Wub:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, why do you think he always has such a downer on Stacey, and encourages Bradley to dump her everytime they have a blip! Do you think he wished he had got in there first?! lol


Deano is either a crap mate! Or he just doesn't have a clue about women. The advice he gives him, is beyond ridiculous. If Deano starts going out with Ruby, at least he'll have Bradley on hand to give him tips. He'll go far!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, I wonder who gets the most fan mail - bradley or deano?!

If/when Deano gets a storyline that involves something more than standing in the pub or on the market, then he might turn out to be the little heart throb he was brought in to be.  I mean he needs his character developing like Bradley has.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Yeah, I wonder who gets the most fan mail - bradley or deano?!
> 
> If/when Deano gets a storyline that involves something more than standing in the pub or on the market, then he might turn out to be the little heart throb he was brought in to be.  I mean he needs his character developing like Bradley has.


Yeah exactly. A nice sweet, sensitive storyline may be just what he needs!

----------


## littlemo

> It is quite amusing that Deano was supposed to be the new EE stud, yet hasn't managed to chat anyone up successfully, yet the "geek," Bradley has a steady girlfriend.


Yeah it is! Bradley must realise by now that Deano hasn't been out with anyone since he arrived in the square?! I wonder if Deano has ever even had sex 5 times. And now Bradley's with Stacey, he's going to wracking that number up! lol. 

I reckon Deano will be sweet to Ruby if they get together. He knows she's mean through a lot, and I think he'll be slightly more sensitive with her than any of the other women he tries to pull.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Deano is either a crap mate! Or he just doesn't have a clue about women. The advice he gives him, is beyond ridiculous. If Deano starts going out with Ruby, at least he'll have Bradley on hand to give him tips. He'll go far!



Oh, is it in the pipeline that Ruby and Deano are to become an item?! I think that would be a good idea, as it keeps the two of them off Brad and Stace's backs for a while. 

I think that Deano hasn't got a clue about women!!! He will def have to go to Bradley to learn how to be a more caring/sensitive!!

I know Deano is meant to be a bit of a lad, but you never see him with a girl and he does come over as a demented prat most of the time.lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah exactly. A nice sweet, sensitive storyline may be just what he needs!


Exactly, they need to make him a more likeable character. That I think might be an uphill task unless they start doing something about it soon! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Oh, is it in the pipeline that Ruby and Deano are to become an item?! I think that would be a good idea, as it keeps the two of them off Brad and Stace's backs for a while. 
> 
> I think that Deano hasn't got a clue about women!!! He will def have to go to Bradley to learn how to be a more caring/sensitive!!
> 
> I know Deano is meant to be a bit of a lad, but you never see him with a girl and he does come over as a demented prat most of the time.lol


There was quite a reliable source a while ago saying that Deano and Ruby would get together. Apparently this person had got it from Lacey and Louisa themselves. They were pictured on their website. But now there's rumours of Ruby and Sean, so whether she dates both of them I don't know?!

----------


## BlackKat

> I reckon Deano will be sweet to Ruby if they get together. He knows she's mean through a lot, and I think he'll be slightly more sensitive with her than any of the other women he tries to pull.


The last time he tried chatting Ruby up it was because he thought she could get him free drinks at the club. So somehow I doubt it.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> There was quite a reliable source a while ago saying that Deano and Ruby would get together. Apparently this person had got it from Lacey and Louisa themselves. They were pictured on their website. But now there's rumours of Ruby and Sean, so whether she dates both of them I don't know?!


I think Sean would be a bit old for Ruby (he certainly looks it!).  Sean prob will go for gals like Carly or dawn, I think anyway.

Hope Ruby and Deano do get it together just has it gives there characters something to do! lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

> The last time he tried chatting Ruby up it was because he thought she could get him free drinks at the club. So somehow I doubt it.



Yeah, but that will be soon forgotten in soapland. He was such a prat asking for drinks.  Oh will somebody sort him out asap please.....

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, but that will be soon forgotten in soapland. He was such a prat asking for drinks.  Oh will somebody sort him out asap please.....


He certainly was but it's just his way isn't it?! I think a girlfriend would calm him down a bit.

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah Deano was asking for drinks and Bradley offered her one! Really shows the difference in personality  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Maybe if Ruby's down about something Deano will spike her drink to cheer her up. That worked well last time. ;)

----------


## Pinkbanana

> He certainly was but it's just his way isn't it?! I think a girlfriend would calm him down a bit.


I think putting him on medication would calm him down abit! lol

Is he in it this week? Im hoping it will be a Deano free week! lol

Bradley's got his dad to deal with this week and keep Stacey happy :Love:  lol The poor boy will be emotionally drained by Friday, so would help if Deano and his 'pearls of wisdom' were nowhere to be seen this week! lol

----------


## bradley_fan

> Maybe if Ruby's down about something he'll spike her drink to cheer her up. That worked well last time. ;)


Oh god yeah i forgot about Deanos attept to "cheer Stacey up".  :Nono:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah Deano was asking for drinks and Bradley offered her one! Really shows the difference in personality


Exactly, I know they dont to clone all the characters and make them have the same personalities, but they could make Deano more likeable. Well even a bit more likeable would do. He must have some good points, surely?! lol

----------


## bradley_fan

Do you think the main reason Stacey hates Max is because of what he did to Bradley? Or does she have her own reasons?

----------


## BlackKat

I'm still annoyed that the police hauled Bradley down to the station and put him through the Spanish Inquisition when there was no real evidence he'd done anything, yet Deano confesses to drugging someone and all they do is slap him on the wrist and tell him not to do it again.  :Mad:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Do you think the main reason Stacey hates Max is because of what he did to Bradley? Or does she have her own reasons?


I think she dislikes most men!!! lol She def doesnt trust them as Bradley has found out!  I think being a loyal sort of person she will be concerned that Max is going to mess with Bradley!! Stace doesn't think Bradley's a very tough character so guess she will be sticking up for him! lol Go stace!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I'm still annoyed that the police hauled Bradley down to the station and put him through the Spanish Inquisition when there was no real evidence he'd done anything, yet Deano confesses to drugging someone and all they do is slap him on the wrist and tell him not to do it again.



Yeah why oh why didn't they arrest him and put him in the slammer for a few years! Oh what a great opportunity there was for making albert square a Deano free zone!!! lol

----------


## bradley_fan

> I think she dislikes most men!!! lol She def doesnt trust them as Bradley has found out!  I think being a loyal sort of person she will be concerned that Max is going to mess with Bradley!! Stace doesn't think Bradley's a very tough character so guess she will be sticking up for him! lol Go stace!!!


Yeah I don't think Bradley has had many people who are willing to stand up for him and protect him so he'll feel very happy to have Stacey by his side through the whole Max thing  :Cheer:

----------


## bradley_fan

This topic has been very alive tonight hasn't it?  :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> This topic has been very alive tonight hasn't it?


Yeah, Ive been typing like mad to keep up with you guys!!! lol

Looking forward to this weeks' episodes!!! A smiling loved up Stacey - thats a rare sight! lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

Anyway, got loads to do so hope to speak to you again sometime!

Enders should be great this week!!  :Cheer:  Especially Bradley bond on Friday!  :Lol:

----------


## bradley_fan

> Yeah, Ive been typing like mad to keep up with you guys!!! lol
> 
> Looking forward to this weeks' episodes!!! A smiling loved up Stacey - thats a rare sight! lol


Yeah i know! I can't imagine Stacey being all nice and happy all the time lol everyone will be like  :EEK!:

----------


## bradley_fan

> Anyway, got loads to do so hope to speak to you again sometime!
> 
> Enders should be great this week!!  Especially Bradley bond on Friday!


Yeah bond day will be mint! Good speaking to ya aswell mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

> I think she dislikes most men!!! lol She def doesnt trust them as Bradley has found out!  I think being a loyal sort of person she will be concerned that Max is going to mess with Bradley!! Stace doesn't think Bradley's a very tough character so guess she will be sticking up for him! lol Go stace!!!


Go stace!!! lol. She's such a fabulous character! She's one in a million. I'm not surprised Bradley has fallen for her. Max will need to keep himself in check. 

I'm not sure why Stacey hates Max. I know he's done stuff to Bradley but how exactly has it effected her?! She wants to support him, but then it says they don't get on. 

We've heard about him flirting, and I've seen the clip, but he seemed nice there. Not the type to come on too strong. But it makes you wonder doesn't it?!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah i know! I can't imagine Stacey being all nice and happy all the time lol everyone will be like


Yeah. 'Was it just me or was that a smile?!' lol. 'I feel like i'm in some horror film'. 

Ah.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Go stace!!! lol. She's such a fabulous character! She's one in a million. I'm not surprised Bradley has fallen for her. Max will need to keep himself in check. 
> 
> I'm not sure why Stacey hates Max. I know he's done stuff to Bradley but how exactly has it effected her?! She wants to support him, but then it says they don't get on. 
> 
> We've heard about him flirting, and I've seen the clip, but he seemed nice there. Not the type to come on too strong. But it makes you wonder doesn't it?!


 Hiya!!!How many pages have you lot written tonight!!!!!!!! :EEK!:  I cant wait for Mondays show!and the rest of the week!and the next few weeks come to think of it!!!!Im really looking forwards to Bradleys dad and family coming into it,there was an interview with Tania Branning(Jo Joyner )typed up on talk Walford and she was saying that shes looking forwards to getting into fights with the other women Max tries it on with and she said not forgetting Bradleys mum :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup: so it looks like shell be coming into it soon !!Cool!!!I cant wait for that!!!poor Bradley though!!! :EEK!:

----------


## littlemo

Bradley's mum?! Oh my god, that's going to be great! So that might be how Bradley's secret comes out then?! I was wondering how it was going to happen. 

That's just so exciting! Any news of whose going to play her?! You reckon she'll take to Stacey?! I doubt it.

I can imagine her being really horrible towards her. I know she's mean't to be nice person, from what Bradley says. But as a mum, I think she'd think Stacey's not good enough for him. He's building up this career, and she could drag him down. She could be like 'I hope your taking precautions', 'You don't want to ruin your life'. I can imagine my mum being like that, if I got involved with somebody who she didn't think was good enough.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Bradley's mum?! Oh my god, that's going to be great! So that might be how Bradley's secret comes out then?! I was wondering how it was going to happen. 
> 
> That's just so exciting! Any news of whose going to play her?! You reckon she'll take to Stacey, I doubt it.


 I cant decide whether he has a secret or not,I know the soap mags like to blow everything out of all proportion,so the stuff I saw in soaplife about him having all this explaining to do to Stacey,could easily have been him telling her about his past conquests on Friday!My boyfriend was laughing his head off at that!!!!And when Stacey said to Bradley shes done it loads! :Lol:  Bradleys face!!!!I cannot wait for his family to come into it though!I havent heard if theyve cast his mum yet!But I cant wait for that,especially if as the spoilers suggest,Tania is really trying to befriend Bradley!!I reckon his Mum might have something to say about that!!!!!! :Angry:  I bet his Mum wont like Stacey,it would be too easy if she liked her and this is Eastenders!!!!! :Ninja:

----------


## littlemo

I think men see it from a different point of view (Bradley's dad). Max obviously thinks Stacey's attractive, and when he finds out Bradley's dating her, he might think 'good on him', 'a bit of rough', 'he's having fun'. I don't think women would see it that way. Especially his mum whose been cheated on. She probably thinks she recognises the type. I can imagine her and Big Mo having some rows! And maybe her and Jean as well. 

Just for the record I'm not having a go at Stacey. I just think it's the way parents would see it from the outside.

----------


## littlemo

Yeah that face Bradley pulled when Stacey said she'd been with 'loads' was really funny. He's just great! She was really serious about it as well. With Bradley it was obvious he was bragging (when he first said 'i've been with loads, before he explained), but I don't reckon Stacey was. I don't reckon it made him feel 'loads' better either! lol.

I can't stop thinking about Bradley's eyes! (really wide eyed and his eyebrows shot up). I'm really laughing now! lol.

----------


## littlemo

You know that secret we keep going on about, about Bradley. Wasn't it said by Tina Baker as well?! I seem to remember someone saying about how we are going to find out why Bradley blushes all the time?! And I think she said some other stuff as well. 

It might not be dark, but I'm hoping it's something interesting.

----------


## mena16

yeah, if anyones watch tina baker and knows what she said, plz tell us. thanx

----------


## Nigella harman

> You know that secret we keep going on about, about Bradley. Wasn't it said by Tina Baker as well?! I seem to remember someone saying about how we are going to find out why Bradley blushes all the time?! And I think she said some other stuff as well. 
> 
> It might not be dark, but I'm hoping it's something interesting.


 I saw Tina Baker on GMTV this morning and she didnt have a bad word to say about eastenders!!! :EEK!:  couldnt believe it!!!anyway she said you can tell when a character in soapland has fitted in well cause they get a family!and she started to talk about "blushing bradley" as she calls him.She called Max mad Max,and showed the clip i said about before with max and jim,they mentioned Tania and the two kids,she didnt say much but she did say they are hardely the Bradey bunch!!which Im guessing means with the Bradey bunch being all happy families,peace and love!!!,these are gonna be anything but!!!cool! :Thumbsup:  cant wait!her face when she mentioned his half sisters sort of indicated they werent gonna be sweetness and light!!!Oh,i almost forgot,she said Jim was gonna start going back to his old ways,like when he first started and he wasnt a very nice bloke!!!

----------


## BlackKat

How cute do they look in these two pics:





Specially the top one. They're from tonights episode.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Gosh everyone's wrote loads in this thread lol, it's hard to keep up!! Great news that Bradley's mum is coming into the show, does anyone know when Bradley's mum will arrive in the Square and who's been cast for the part??

It should be great when she arrives, Bradley's family secret might come out when she arrives and she will probably make a big impression, it could cause fireworks between Max and Tania, and it will be interesting to see how Bradley's mum and Stacey get on.

----------


## Pixie

> How cute do they look in these two pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specially the top one. They're from tonights episode.


 
aww they look sooo weet in the top one!!

----------


## bradley_fan

Awwww yeah its a real look of love! :Wub:   Thanks for the pics!

----------


## bradley_fan

I think Stacey and Bradley today were the best i have ever seen them! They were very sweet! Spesh the cafe scene. :Wub:   You could tell Bradley didn't want to go. He said he'd better go  to work about 4 times! lol
It was also nice to see Stacey and Ruby having a girly conversation about Bradley. They havn't really had one yet. Stacey admitted she loves Bradley!  :Cheer:  
I did feel sorry for Stacey when she knew everyone knew when she walked into the Vic. She looked really hurt!  :Sad:  It was funny when Bradley came in though and they all started cheering!  :Lol:

----------


## bradley_fan

However, I am abit confused as to what Stacey last comment was "There's a chill in the air"  :Ninja:   :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

> However, I am abit confused as to what Stacey last comment was "There's a chill in the air"


I think it was an indication that Stacey's in love with Bradley. Earlier in the episode she said it in the cafe, when he was about to leave. Instead of saying 'I love you'. And then there was another diversion at the end of the episode to show that she still felt the same way. To show that she's going to say it tomorrow. Because Bradley asked her if she was o.k, and she avoided the answer.

----------


## PR1811

> However, I am abit confused as to what Stacey last comment was "There's a chill in the air"


Think last weeks Dr Who. It was a warning of what is to come tomorrow/in the future. I think the world of Eastenders has some nasty surprises up its sleeve for these two.

They are great though  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

I thought there were some sweet scenes with Bradley and Stacey in the episode. That first one in the cafe was just lovely. I think i'll tape that bit. I won't bother with the bits in the Vic though, I found it really chilidsh. Jim should have known better. 

I also liked it when Bradley said to Jim that 'Stacey had told him she didn't want to be drunk' which showed that it was really important to him. He was like 'how sweet is that?!'. He was just so chuffed!  

It was really cruel when some guy repeated it to her in the Vic, Who was that, I can't remember?! I can't watch that bit again. It annoys me too much! lol. I'll want to strangle him. 

I'm glad Stacey realised that it wasn't important who knew. And gave Bradley a big kiss, that was lovely! 

Yeah and I did like the conversation between her and Ruby, but Ruby is so not being a good friend to her right now. Look a bit more pleased for her will you?!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Think last weeks Dr Who. It was a warning of what is to come tomorrow/in the future. I think the world of Eastenders has some nasty surprises up its sleeve for these two.
> 
> They are great though


 Totally agree with you,Max is on his way! :EEK!: Did you notice that Jim told both of them at the end that he was gonna look after both of them,just in time for Max arriving aswell!! :EEK!:  Oh dear. If you look on the preview you can see the clip i told you all about with Mad Max and Jim! :Thumbsup:  Hiya PR1811,are you the PR from D.Spy???

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

There were really nice scenes between Stacey and Bradley in tonight's episode. The first scene with them in the cafe was really sweet, i am glad they had no regrets after sleeping together. It was sweet when Stacey admitted to Ruby that she was scared of telling Bradley she loved him- aww!

I did feel sorry for Stacey when she walked in the pub finding out everyone knew about her and Bradley sleeping together, but i am glad she overcame it and her and Bradley were happy together at the end which is the main thing.  :Smile:  

Found the ending a bit weird though, Stacey saying there was a chill in the air. Is this some kind of romantic gesture  :Confused:

----------


## Nigella harman

The chill is max. :Angry:  mad max.

----------


## feelingyellow

Today's episode was so sweet!  :Big Grin:  The little scene in the cafe between Ruby and Stacey... I was like all excited cos she was going to say she loved him... but then Jim had to go and ruin it all!  :Angry:  But at least they made up in the end  :Big Grin:  So sweet! Loving Bradley and Stacey more and more, and hope they get through all this Max, Jean, Sean stuff and don't split up!  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

It was sweet with Jim when he said he'd look out for both of them. Nice! He definetely had some making up to do, after the way he acted. 

I hope we don't see a nasty side of Jim. He's really improved himself since he's been with Dot. He was a racist, and then he became friends with Patrick, so that made him see things in a different way. And I think being involved in his grandchildren's lives has made him grow into a better person. He is so much nicer as a grandad than a father.

----------


## BlackKat

It would be wrong not to mention Jim's nasty side though. He did have one, so to have Max turn up and pretend Jim was always the way he is now would be stupid. I agree though, I hope this side doesn't resurface.

----------


## feelingyellow

I liked to see a bit more to Jim's nasty side, as I never saw it when he first came in and have always known him to be quite nice as I watched him getting together with Dot.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> It would be wrong not to mention Jim's nasty side though. He did have one, so to have Max turn up and pretend Jim was always the way he is now would be stupid. I agree though, I hope this side doesn't resurface.


Yeah, I don't mind them talking about the way he was in the past, but apparently Tina Baker said that he would revert back to his old ways. I don't know how that could happen. He loves Dot, and Dot wouldn't put up with it, his life back then wouldn't accomodate the life he's living now.

----------


## PR1811

> Totally agree with you,Max is on his way!Did you notice that Jim told both of them at the end that he was gonna look after both of them,just in time for Max arriving aswell!! Oh dear. If you look on the preview you can see the clip i told you all about with Mad Max and Jim! Hiya PR1811,are you the PR from D.Spy???


Yup, that's me. Can't get enough of these two just from D.Spy  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## littlemo

Does anyone else just love Bradley's smile?! It was shown at the end when he walked off with Stacey (this episode), and before when they were arriving back after seeing Jean the other day. It's at the side of the mouth. I just find it really sexy. Has anyone else noticed?! 

It's sort of a flirty, happy kind of grin.

I also liked the one when Stacey and Bradley were at the Brannings house, and he was wondering about going upstairs with her. He gave a little smirk then. Wow! lol.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Does anyone else just love Bradley's smile?! It was shown at the end when he walked off with Stacey (this episode), and before when they were arriving back after seeing Jean the other day. It's at the side of the mouth. I just find it really sexy. Has anyone else noticed?! 
> 
> It's sort of a flirty, happy kind of grin.
> 
> I also liked the one when Stacey and Bradley were at the Brannings house, and he was wondering about going upstairs with her. He gave a little smirk then. Wow! lol.


 I do think he is really nice looking,theres something about him!!!.........i just dont see it in Deano at all. :Searchme: I know we are meant to!!!but for me it just aint happening! :Ninja:  Bradley however is flippin lovely!!!and hes a brill actor too,loved him and Jim tonight!I read on John Bardons page on the site that he really enjoys his scenes with his "grandkids!"so he must be really enjoying this stuff at the moment,you can tell though cant you!cant wait for tommorrow!!

----------


## littlemo

Yeah you can. 

Just a quick question, does anyone know how Ruby is only finding out about her house being up for let on Thursday?! I find that really weird, since she lives across the road. How can she not have seen it?! 

Stacey goes to get the post, and she sees it from outside her door, and Ruby is like completely oblivious?!

Can't wait for tomorrow's episode either! Stacey and Max's first meeting, and his first encounter with Bradley and Jim, it'll be good!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah you can. 
> 
> Just a quick question, does anyone know how Ruby is only finding out about her house being up for let on Thursday?! I find that really weird, since she lives across the road. How can she not have seen it?! 
> 
> Stacey goes to get the post, and she sees it from outside her door, and Ruby is like completely oblivious?!
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow's episode either! Stacey and Max's first meeting, and his first encounter with Bradley and Jim, it'll be good!


 Have you seen the preview on the EE website???

----------


## Pinkbanana

Not sure I totally liked tonight's episode! :Confused:   Think it was in part because Stacey was acting so loved up and being quite a softy! lol Totally different from normal! think that freaked me out a bit.  Do prefer it when she has got a bit of an edge to her, though it just shows how Bradley has managed to defrost the ice maiden! lol

Also night wasn't a Deano free episode as I hoped it would be :Mad:  

And what was with Stace one min being too hot and the next having a chill?! Do you think she is coming down with a heavy cold?! They must remember to up the heating on next time they visit the Allen house.

Hoping tomorrow will be a better episode, that's just my personnal opinion. :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

I think tonight may be centered on Max. Just checked the pictures for tonights, and they are all either Bradley/Stacey or Max.  :Searchme:  Obviously Jim's there, and Pauline lets Max into the house so there will be other characters, but there doesn't seem to be another storyline.

----------


## Babe14

I'm absolutely loving Stacey/Bradley and along with Denise/Kevin/Owen they are the only interesting storylines in Eastenders at the mo. I like Jean although she does irritate me a little.

Stacey/Bradley are so right for one another and I'm hoping that this will be one of Eastender's weddings of the year. At first I wasn't sure that the two went together and that it would work, but now I know it will :Smile: 

Bradley is a real gent but he is no push over.

----------


## diamond1

> Stacey/Bradley are so right for one another and I'm hoping that this will be one of Eastender's weddings of the year. 
>  .


now I normally always agree with you but sadly I dont here bradley and stacey are great but a wedding is a little early they've only just really started to like each other and stacey is a little unsure where ever it is love or just a special bond maybe wedding of the year 2007-2008 yes its a long time to wait but it is unlikely a character of stacey's character would  want to get married yet! :Smile:

----------


## Nigella harman

I dont know if you can read this!but its the first pic Ive seen of the Brannings!!The backs of them anyway!!!

----------


## feelingyellow

> I dont know if you can read this!but its the first pic Ive seen of the Brannings!!The backs of them anyway!!!


Wow! Looks good, especially like the look on Bradley's face - so cute when he's shocked lol!  :Wub:   :Big Grin:

----------


## bradley#1

oooooh tonights pics are lush especialy the 5th one. hope hes got a good bod :Wub:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kisha

> I dont know if you can read this!but its the first pic Ive seen of the Brannings!!The backs of them anyway!!!


Thanks a bunch Nigella! :Thumbsup:  
May I ask you a favour? Could you make it bigger please? I really want to read Charlie's interview. :Wub:

----------


## JustJodi

> I dont know if you can read this!but its the first pic Ive seen of the Brannings!!The backs of them anyway!!!


*so how many Brannings are moving in,,is Bradley the only child to Max and are the others step sis or whatever???*
*Just wondering *

----------


## Nigella harman

> Thanks a bunch Nigella! 
> May I ask you a favour? Could you make it bigger please? I really want to read Charlie's interview.


 I have tried :Wal2l:  but im so rubbish at this!!! :Ninja:  Imageshack wouldnt let me make it any bigger,i didnt know what else to do,he basically says=His Dads back!his mum lives in Hertfordshire,he finds it strange that Bradley hasnt been to see her since he moved(Is that a cryptic clue  :Searchme:  )He says that max tells him that his other family know about him,but jim,who doesnt want him near max,stirs and tells him the truth,that they dont,Bradley storms round and drops max in it with Tania"Hi.Im his son."She thinks jim and Bradley are just friendly/interfereing neighbours!! :EEK!:  Bradley decides hes not interested in max,he says"Bradley hates him and thinks I dont want you here,leave me alone! :Wal2l:  )He says he doesnt know if the writers will write him anymore brothers or sisters in!!He says hes secretly chuffed hes got two sisters and gets on really well with Abi,but Lauren thinks hes a geek!!!Stacey lets him know that she is totally there for him like he is with her,he says its the first time you see the relationship on steady ground!He does have a drink with max in the Vic by accident and they find out they have quite a lot in common,but he still doesnt like him!He was really chuffed with his soap award and wants to stay grounded,He finds it odd being recognised and getting letters from 13 year old girls asking for dates!!! :Lol:

----------


## Kisha

> I have tried but im so rubbish at this!!! Imageshack wouldnt let me make it any bigger,i didnt know what else to do,he basically says=His Dads back!his mum lives in Hertfordshire,he finds it strange that Bradley hasnt been to see her since he moved(Is that a cryptic clue  )He says that max tells him that his other family know about him,but jim,who doesnt want him near max,stirs and tells him the truth,that they dont,Bradley storms round and drops max in it with Tania"Hi.Im his son."She thinks jim and Bradley are just friendly/interfereing neighbours!! Bradley decides hes not interested in max,he says"Bradley hates him and thinks I dont want you here,leave me alone! )He says he doesnt know if the writers will write him anymore brothers or sisters in!!He says hes secretly chuffed hes got two sisters and gets on really well with Abi,but Lauren thinks hes a geek!!!Stacey lets him know that she is totally there for him like he is with her,he says its the first time you see the relationship on steady ground!He does have a drink with max in the Vic by accident and they find out they have quite a lot in common,but he still doesnt like him!He was really chuffed with his soap award and wants to stay grounded,He finds it odd being recognised and getting letters from 13 year old girls asking for dates!!!


Aww bless! :Wub:   You gotta love him.

Thank you!

----------


## littlemo

I love Stacey for saying that she's totally there for him, that's so sweet! 

If you stare hard enough at the interview, you can just make it out. I didn't think i'd be able to, but it's coming to be now.

----------


## littlemo

Really liked them tonight! That thing where Stacey told Bradley she loved him was brushed past quick though wasn't it?! She was angry for a second, and then that was it! 

What was the point of Stacey lying about meeting Max?! It was a chance meeting, it's not like anything happened between them. Max could say something later to stir it up! She should tell him. It's not a big deal, there's no need for deceiving.

----------


## bradley_fan

I loved them tonight! I thought they were so cute! But I just wanted Bradley to say i love you back!!! i was like AAARRRGGHH!!  :Wal2l:  
I can'y really deicide if I like Max or not  :Ponder:  ...he seemed like he really wanted to see Bradley.

----------


## littlemo

I like Max, I think he's a great character! Maybe there's more to come, and he has a more nasty side. But bring it on! lol. He looks a bit like Bradley, but he is a completely different kettle of fish isn't he?! 

I heard Jim was going to get in the way of Max and Bradley's relationship, I think he should stay out of it. Bradley should get to know his father. Like Max said, just because he's had affairs it doesn't mean he isn't a good dad. I can imagine him being good with his daughters.

----------


## Nigella harman

OOHHHHHH!I liked the tough side of Bradley tonight! :Wub:  Did you hear him tell his dad hed "lay im arrt!" WOW!and i loved all the bradley/stacey stuff,but I loved the whole show!I used to love the jacksons so it feels really good to sort of have them back.Is it just me or is Bradley getting better looking each show! :Ninja:

----------


## Kim

Who is Bradley's uncle? I think Jim mentioned two sons and Carol in tonights episode, one of which would be Max. Loved the Stacey/Bradley stuff, but I get the incling that Bradley will be found out and fired.

----------


## littlemo

> Who is Bradley's uncle? I think Jim mentioned two sons and Carol in tonights episode, one of which would be Max. Loved the Stacey/Bradley stuff, but I get the incling that Bradley will be found out and fired.


He has been taking an awful lot of time off work lately hasn't he?! No doubt he'll blame Stacey if he gets the sack. 

I think Bradley's uncle's name is Derek. I think I heard that somewhere. Max didn't ask about April, it seems they change the amount of Branning siblings when it suits them. 

What does anyone else think of the Max/Stacey situation?! Not important at the moment, but it seems some storyline could develop. Magazines say they'll clash. Wonder whether the inital meeting between them will ever come up?

----------


## littlemo

Nice clip of Bradley and Stacey for Thursday night, on BBC EE. It shows them running out of the Allens (their laughing together) and Max watching them through the window of the house. Him and Tanya are inside one of the bedrooms, she asks if it's a nice view, and he replies 'It's a long time since we've been in the bedroom together'. She says 'well don't get any ideas'. 

I'm surprised Stacey and Bradley haven't been caught out by now. I've seen them about 3 times coming out the front way of the house. Who wouldn't notice?! 

I assume they didn't see Max inside, just realised somebody was there.

----------


## Babe14

> now I normally always agree with you but sadly I dont here bradley and stacey are great but a wedding is a little early they've only just really started to like each other and stacey is a little unsure where ever it is love or just a special bond maybe wedding of the year 2007-2008 yes its a long time to wait but it is unlikely a character of stacey's character would want to get married yet!


Sorry I should of been clearer what I actually meant by  "One of Eastenders Weddings of the Year" was much later on.  To have one this year would be too soon for both Bradley and Stacey.  Afterall they have a lot to deal with right now.

Is it my TV or are Bradley's cheeks getting "Rosier" Aww..bless

P.S Feel free to disagree with me anytime, there is nothing more I like than a good friendly debate. :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Sorry I should of been clearer what I actually meant by  "One of Eastenders Weddings of the Year" was much later on.  To have one this year would be too soon for both Bradley and Stacey.  Afterall they have a lot to deal with right now.
> 
> Is it my TV or are Bradley's cheeks getting "Rosier" Aww..bless
> 
> P.S Feel free to disagree with me anytime, there is nothing more I like than a good friendly debate.


Well there were some very sexy scenes between him and Stacey last night. Maybe that caused more blushing than usual?! lol.

I agree with you, I think it would be good if they got married in the future. But not for a long long time. When they are in their 20's, maybe mid 20's. They've both still got so much more to do with their lives. I think Max is living proof that marriages at 18 don't often work out. Bradley was going on about how some people make it work, but, (and I'm not speaking for everyone hear), but, I think most people do it because they feel obligated in some way, or just young and naive. Like in Max's case, it was because he got his girlfriend pregnant, I don't think that is a basis for a marriage. It was an impossible situaton from the start. And Bradley might be the marrying kind, but I don't think Stacey would be ready to settle down just yet. 

I think people should live life first. Looking at Martin and Sonia as well, they were a really great couple, but as Sonia said they got married too young. She felt tied down. And if Sonia feels that way, you can imagine how Stacey would feel after a couple of months being married to Bradley (at this age anyway).

----------


## Babe14

> Well there were some very sexy scenes between him and Stacey last night. Maybe that caused more blushing than usual?! lol.


I haven't seen this weeks yet as I tend to watch on Sunday, but I did see a clip of lst nights on BBCI. It was the bed scene where Stacey told Bradley that hse loved him..awww (after he had made him tell her by tickle tortchure) :Lol:  




> I agree with you, I think it would be good if they got married in the future. But not for a long long time. When they are in their 20's, maybe mid 20's. They've both still got so much more to do with their lives. I think Max is living proof that marriages at 18 don't often work out. Bradley was going on about how some people make it work, but, (and I'm not speaking for everyone hear), but, I think most people do it because they feel obligated in some way, or just young and naive. Like in Max's case, it was because he got his girlfriend pregnant, I don't think that is a basis for a marriage. It was an impossible situaton from the start. And Bradley might be the marrying kind, but I don't think Stacey would be ready to settle down just yet. 
> 
> I think people should live life first. Looking at Martin and Sonia as well, they were a really great couple, but as Sonia said they got married too young. She felt tied down. And if Sonia feels that way, you can imagine how Stacey would feel after a couple of months being married to Bradley (at this age anyway).


I agree with almost everything you have said :Smile:  However I think things are different for Stacey this time, she has never really had feelings for any of the men she has bedded.  As far as she was concerened they were just "fun" I remember when she tried to get Garry and Dennis in bed :Lol:  So in a way Stacey has lived or would it be more correct to say played the field? So going by that I would say that maybe in a year's  time she would quite happily marry Bradley.

Bradley however I get the impression that he is only just starting to live due to Stacey's influence, so maybe he will be the one who isn't ready to settle down for a while.

----------


## littlemo

You could be right there. It's a surprise that Bradley can't tell Stacey that he loves her. When it's so obvious he adores her. If he can't say that he's not ready for marriage is he?! 

As much as he persists that he trusts Stacey, I'm not sure he does completely. He finds it hard to trust, that's the way it appears to me anyway. 

But I don't think Stacey would suggest marriage, I don't think she's ready either. She's only 17, I don't think she could have 'lived' that much. More than Bradley, but I still don't think she's as clued up about life as she makes out. Sometimes you look at her, and she just seems like a scared little kid! Marriage shouldn't be on the agenda at the moment.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> You could be right there. It's a surprise that Bradley can't tell Stacey that he loves her. When it's so obvious he adores her. If he can't say that he's not ready for marriage is he?! 
> 
> As much as he persists that he trusts Stacey, I'm not sure he does completely. He finds it hard to trust, that's the way it appears to me anyway. 
> 
> But I don't think Stacey would suggest marriage, I don't think she's ready either. She's only 17, I don't think she could have 'lived' that much. More than Bradley, but I still don't think she's as clued up about life as she makes out. Sometimes you look at her, and she just seems like a scared little kid! Marriage shouldn't be on the agenda at the moment.


I think it could be the worse thing and the demise of the relationship if the writer on enders were to marry them off at such any early age.

----------


## Babe14

I agree and don't think that the subject of marriage would crop up for a while.  when it does it has to be Bradley who proposes and I think that Stacey would expect this too. It seems to me that Stacey has spent most of her life looking after her mum Jean, so  she prob hasn't had much of a social life I.E Girlie nights out. The same I would imagine applies to Bradley I think that he too may only just be embarking onto the social scene.  I hope that his choice of mates is going to be better in the future i.e the prat he was with the other night!!

To be honest I think that Bradley and Stacey need to have nights out with their mates and for it not just to be the two of them all the time. Perhaps have a few mixed nights out to. When Easties throw couples together and focus on just the two of them all the time it ruins them.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

your right stacey should start spending some time with ruby, since ruby came back there hasnt been much ruby / stacey time that was the stuff we used to like the closeness between the two friends

----------


## Pinkbanana

To be honest I think that Bradley and Stacey need to have nights out with their mates and for it not just to be the two of them all the time. Perhaps have a few mixed nights out to. When Easties throw couples together and focus on just the two of them all the time it ruins them.[/QUOTE] 


I quite agree!!!  I think they do rush things, and to be honest when you just see couples together on enders it does make them very boring, and stale!

Im hopeful that that wouldn't happen to stace and brad because they have been buliding this couple up for over 4 months and bring other people and events into their lives which makes it interest to watch and guess how will react to certain situations.  So hopefully, and keeping in 'real' (yes, I know this is soapland lol) they wont marry them off or put them into a too serious and adult relationship.  Just let them have some fun!!!! Well until Sean appears..........!!!!

----------


## Babe14

> your right stacey should start spending some time with ruby, since ruby came back there hasnt been much ruby / stacey time that was the stuff we used to like the closeness between the two friends


Ruby is another person who Stacey has bought out of her shell and helped to live a little. I would like to see the two of them having a girlie night together, maybe a DVD, wine, Pizza etc and Stacey telling Ruby how she feels about Bradley, having a moan about something he has or hasn't done that day etc.

----------


## Babe14

> To be honest I think that Bradley and Stacey need to have nights out with their mates and for it not just to be the two of them all the time. Perhaps have a few mixed nights out to. When Easties throw couples together and focus on just the two of them all the time it ruins them.


 
I quite agree!!! I think they do rush things, and to be honest when you just see couples together on enders it does make them very boring, and stale!

Im hopeful that that wouldn't happen to stace and brad because they have been buliding this couple up for over 4 months and bring other people and events into their lives which makes it interest to watch and guess how will react to certain situations. So hopefully, and keeping in 'real' (yes, I know this is soapland lol) they wont marry them off or put them into a too serious and adult relationship. Just let them have some fun!!!! Well until Sean appears..........!!!![/quote]

Both Stacey and Bradley have "Problem" parents who I'm guessing won't make things easy for them, so this will more than likely put a bit of a strain on their relationship but at the same time could bring them closer.

Yes Sean's arrival on the square is going to be interesting...

Stacey and Bradley need to "get to know" each other and "Every detail" about each other before Marriage is even mentioned.  Besides if Bradley were to ask Stacey now she'd think he was off his rocker :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

im quite happy with bradley and stacey as a couple but im really worried that stacey will have an affair with max one day it just seems like the eastenders way to do things and to be honest if that happens  :Sick:  I think ill steer clear of the TV.

bradley and stacey are a great eastenders couple bradley is a really sweet caring person and stacey deep down is a really nice girl as well (we've seen it when she giggled like a 13 year old in the cafe for instance, not to mention everything with her mum)and to further what other people have said brad and stacey need to be separated alot more for the future because sharon and dennis did everything together in the space of a few years and now dennis is dead. same goes for martin and sonia they where at one point so boring to watch then just towards the end people liked them alot more so maybe bradley should join a x files covention (I loved the ringtone as well)

----------


## Pinkbanana

> im quite happy with bradley and stacey as a couple but im really worried that stacey will have an affair with max one day it just seems like the eastenders way to do things and to be honest if that happens  I think ill steer clear of the TV.
> 
> bradley and stacey are a great eastenders couple bradley is a really sweet caring person and stacey deep down is a really nice girl as well (we've seen it when she giggled like a 13 year old in the cafe for instance, not to mention everything with her mum)and to further what other people have said brad and stacey need to be separated alot more for the future because sharon and dennis did everything together in the space of a few years and now dennis is dead. same goes for martin and sonia they where at one point so boring to watch then just towards the end people liked them alot more so maybe bradley should join a x files covention (I loved the ringtone as well)


Well I dont think in a hundred years that stace would ever cheat on Bradley with his dad Max! But it is soapland so they are in for a rough ride in the future, but the powers that be at enders know how popular these characters are. So I cant see the end for a while. Plus they can do alot with this couple, I think!! 

Sharon and Dennis were split up only because Nigel wanted to leave the soap.  I think as long as neither lacey or Charlie want to leave then they have no reason to split their characters up. well in the immediate future anyhow.

----------


## littlemo

No, I don't see an affair between Stacey and Max. But I could see Max stirring things between Stacey and Bradley, with the whole 'secret' thing (which was really nothing but a white lie). But for the writers to make a point of showing Stacey and Max in the first scene, and having Bradley say to her that 'she only met him for a second out in the hall'. Clearly he was giving her the opportunity to come clean, and she didn't. Which seemed to suggest something. Why have him say it otherwise?! 

Maybe Max would try it on with Stacey in the future, but there's no way she would reciprocate his feelings.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> No, I don't see an affair between Stacey and Max. But I could see Max stirring things between Stacey and Bradley, with the whole 'secret' thing (which was really nothing but a white lie). But for the writers to make a point of showing Stacey and Max in the first scene, and having Bradley say to her that 'she only met him for a second out in the hall'. Clearly he was giving her the opportunity to come clean, and she didn't. Which seemed to suggest something. Why have him say it otherwise?! 
> 
> Maybe Max would try it on with Stacey in the future, but there's no way she would reciprocate his feelings.


Yeah, make some valid points, and you could be right that Max will stir things up, but why would he (at the moment anyway) when he wants to get to know Bradley? Annoying his girlfriend would not be the best way to get Bradders on side.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, make some valid points, and you could be right that Max will stir things up, but why would he (at the moment anyway) when he wants to get to know Bradley? Annoying his girlfriend would not be the best way to get Bradders on side.


I don't know. I suppose it's too soon to know really. I've heard Stacey and Max are going to clash, so it seems like he won't be all sweetness and light to her. But maybe Max and Bradley get into an argument, and she gets involved.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I don't know. I suppose it's too soon to know really. I've heard Stacey and Max are going to clash, so it seems like he won't be all sweetness and light to her. But maybe Max and Bradley get into an argument, and she gets involved.


Maybe he tries to blackmail her emotionally in some way to help him get bradley on side. They could clash because Max reminds Stacey in some ways of Sean........ cue the arrival of Sean. lol

It will be interesting to see how it pans out!! I mean they are loved up at the moment, so Max should find it hard to come between them!

Does anyone else think now that Bradley no longer seems a geek?!  Eastenders have degeeked him! With his new trendy hair cut (gelled), also he's toughened up abit and has a new line in jumpers to boot!! Though he does seem to live in his black suit at the moment.

----------


## littlemo

> Maybe he tries to blackmail her emotionally in some way to help him get bradley on side. They could clash because Max reminds Stacey in some ways of Sean........ cue the arrival of Sean. lol
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it pans out!! I mean they are loved up at the moment, so Max should find it hard to come between them!
> 
> Does anyone else think now that Bradley no longer seems a geek?!  Eastenders have degeeked him! With his new trendy hair cut (gelled), also he's toughened up abit and has a new line in jumpers to boot!! Though he does seem to live in his black suit at the moment.


Yeah, I think Bradley is hot! I really do. How can Stacey not resist him in that suit?! lol. 

He's still got his little quirks, James Bond and the X Files. But he has got so many sides to him.

Bradley and Stacey are going to have so much on their plate aren't they?! If they get through all of this still standing, it'll make it extra special. Max had better watch his step with Stacey. She won't stand for any nonsense! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah, I think Bradley is hot! I really do. How can Stacey not resist him in that suit?! lol. 
> 
> He's still got his little quirks, James Bond and the X Files. But he has got so many sides to him.
> 
> Bradley and Stacey are going to have so much on their plate aren't they?! If they get through all of this still standing, it'll make it extra special. Max had better watch his step with Stacey. She won't stand for any nonsense! lol.


If/when stacey does clash with Max it will be great because we will see a bit of the ol' hard as nails bitchy side of her again!  That will be good rather than having her too mushy, soft and fluffy (like at the mo) which quite frankly disturbs me abit!  :EEK!:  lol

----------


## littlemo

> If/when stacey does clash with Max it will be great because we will see a bit of the ol' hard as nails bitchy side of her again!  That will be good rather than having her too mushy, soft and fluffy (like at the mo) which quite frankly disturbs me abit!  lol


I agree. I like she's become a bit soft where Bradley is concerned. But all this stuff, saying she loves him and showing her be needy, that's not her. I'm glad she's in love with Bradley, but he was scared when she came up with that stuff, it was like a role reversal. 

I started to worry when Lacey was saying she wanted to be more bitchy, and didn't like her softness, but now I can see her point. They take it too ridiculous levels. She can be with Bradley and still keep her personality in check.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I agree. I like she's become a bit soft where Bradley is concerned. But all this stuff, saying she loves him and showing her be needy, that's not her. I'm glad she's in love with Bradley, but he was scared when she came up with that stuff, it was like a role reversal. 
> 
> I started to worry when Lacey was saying she wanted to be more bitchy, and didn't like her softness, but now I can see her point. They take it too ridiculous levels. She can be with Bradley and still keep her personality in check.


Yeah, all this being needy and that is out of character for a tough nut like stace.  No wonder Bradley looked so freaked out! :EEK!:  I felt it too!

I hope they readdress the balance soon.  I agree make her a bit soft with Braddlers, but keep her orginal personality intact.  I really hope Enders DONT give her a personality transplant like they do with so many other characters!!!! :Mad:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Just been on enders website to see what it says about whats happening tomorrow, and it looks like quite a bit of Brad and Stace!!!  You have to feel for the actors, they must have had so loads of script to learn.

Anyway, looks like Bradley is a bit down in the dumps (as you would, if your long lost father turned up out of the blue after 13 years!) and stace is trying to cheer him up - well on the pic, I saw, they are in bed together, so I guess thats her version on TLC!!! lol

Anybody know what else is happening tomorrow in eastie?!

----------


## Bobthechicken

> OOHHHHHH!I liked the tough side of Bradley tonight! Did you hear him tell his dad hed "lay im arrt!" WOW!and i loved all the bradley/stacey stuff,but I loved the whole show!I used to love the jacksons so it feels really good to sort of have them back.Is it just me or is Bradley getting better looking each show!


It's just you I think......and Stacey obviously. He has got very pink cheeks!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

one question but who is sean?  pinkbanana mentioned him a few comments up

----------


## Pinkbanana

> one question but who is sean?  pinkbanana mentioned him a few comments up


Sean is Stacey's big, bad older brother. He joins enders in August.

----------


## bradley#1

sean is staceys big bruver. she has some problems with him or something along those lines. when he comes hes gonna cause alot of trouble

----------


## littlemo

> OOHHHHHH!I liked the tough side of Bradley tonight! Did you hear him tell his dad hed "lay im arrt!" WOW!and i loved all the bradley/stacey stuff,but I loved the whole show!I used to love the jacksons so it feels really good to sort of have them back.Is it just me or is Bradley getting better looking each show!


No, it's not just you I love him to bits! I find him really sexy. You wouldn't think you would, but he just oodles personality and charisma, and the tough side, I can't get enough of!

----------


## littlemo

I hope Sean isn't too nasty. If he starts being horrible to Bradley, I am going to start going off him. 

It's going to be difficult, Stacey stuck in the middle, if there is going to be arguments between the pair.

----------


## Nigella harman

> It's just you I think......and Stacey obviously. He has got very pink cheeks!


 I love em!!!Bobthechicken!!!!!

----------


## Bobthechicken

> I love em!!!Bobthechicken!!!!!


 Good for you!!!!It takes all sorts I suppose!!! :Love:  !!!!!

----------


## JustJodi

*I honestly have not found too much wrong with Bradleys character, he can be tough, he can be sweet, charming, and romantic too.*
*Wonder how much longer they can sneak in the Allen house and have some whoopeee until some one catches them going in and out of the place  *

----------


## diamond1

> I hope Sean isn't too nasty. If he starts being horrible to Bradley, I am going to start going off him. 
> 
> It's going to be difficult, Stacey stuck in the middle, if there is going to be arguments between the pair.


you say that now but you might still like sean...

once upon a time in 2003 I was a huge alfie moon fan then dennis came in the show and I thought dennis was wicked but then both alfie and dennis had a arguement in the pub and alfie barred him despite my two faviroute characters having a barney I was finding it so exciting to watch  :Smile:  so it might feel the same for you when sean comes in.....

I cant wait for sean to arrive because I dont actually think he will be nasty to bradley just a bit off with him like ignoring him and stuff and any mean attitude will most likely be directed at stacey if bradley gets involved i would assume he will just storm off.
I think sean will be a bad boy but after a while...be a 'good' one if you see what I mean like at first i reckon we will think he abandned stacey then we find out he was in prison or something!

----------


## littlemo

Yeah, I think he'll be a Dennis kind of character. Not all bad, have a sensitive side too. 

At least now Bradley has Max looking out for him. I reckon Max and Sean might have some rows, if Sean starts on Bradley. I could also see Max sticking up for Stacey.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I wonder if Bradley and Max will ever get close.  Maybe it will be a slow burner and their relationship will build up over time.  If Max is going to be a 'bad egg', I hope this doesn't mean that he will necessarily be a bad dad.  That he will have some redeeming qualities.  I must say I really am surprised to have found myself liking the Max character, especially so soon.  He's only been in it one episode!!!! lol

I cant see Max being a threat to the Brad and Stace relationship.  I think Bradley might get carried away with his new sisters and spend less time with Stace, which could cause tensions.  Also where are they going to go now the Allen house will be soon occupied?!  I can't see Dot letting Stacy stay over, and she shares a bedroom with Ruby.  Maybe Charlie's potting shed?! lol

----------


## PR1811

I can just see Bradley coming in to the kitchen for breakfast and Dot saying she'll do him a fry up and then Stacey comes in as well and Dots says "Ooh, I say!" like she does she wouldn't be happy about it though I would have thought

----------


## littlemo

> I can just see Bradley coming in to the kitchen for breakfast and Dot saying she'll do him a fry up and then Stacey comes in as well and Dots says "Ooh, I say!" like she does she wouldn't be happy about it though I would have thought


Yeah but Sonia had Gus and Jamie staying there, and Dot accepted it in time. I think she will be alright. 

The Slaters would be fine, but as you say Ruby shares a bedroom with Stacey. I think they have a spare room though. I remember Charlie saying to Jean, about when Little Mo moved out, Charlie said she could have a bedroom to herself, but Stacey wasn't having any of it.

I remember Kat and Little Mo had a room, then there was Big Mo, Charlie, and Stacey. 4 or 5 bedrooms.

I think Max is great, and I reckon him and Bradley would come to some sort of truce eventually. I hope they form a good relationship. Not like Den and Dennis.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Bradley was a bit of an **** today.  Very insensitive, asking Stacy how she feel if her dad was to pop up after 13 years. I mean he knows her dad is dead, doesn't he?! Very unbradders like, I thought. :Sad:  


Oh also, does Stacey need her eyes testing or what?! I mean she walked right past Max sat in his car to talk to ruby!!! :Confused:    In all I think tonight's writer should be shot! lol :Mad:  

Though I still believe the future's bright, the future's orange - loving Max and Bradders! lol Two good characters. :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

> I hope they form a good relationship. Not like Den and Dennis.


I would be annoyed if they did...den and dennis's realtion was just resentment and hatrid underneath all that bravado den could never get over the whole shannis thing and dennis not only resenting him for never really being there for him as a kid or a man but how den reacted and done to dennis in the vic when he found out about sharon and dennis 

where max has already won half the battle with bradley and seems to wanna get on with him so much

I personaly think max could bond with sean in the future more than bradley if sean is a bit of a chancer like max they could get on and being staceys brother bradley may feel jealous about it

----------


## PR1811

Yes I was waiting for Stacey to spot him, I thought someone might kick a football against his car and he yells out and Stacey look round, but no.

I suppose you could say she was distracted but you'd think you would notice a silver convertible Merc, its not like there is one of them parked around Albert Square every day.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yes I was waiting for Stacey to spot him, I thought someone might kick a football against his car and he yells out and Stacey look round, but no.
> 
> I suppose you could say she was distracted but you'd think you would notice a silver convertible Merc, its not like there is one of them parked around Albert Square every day.


Exactly, my point!!  Think she needs to book herself an appointment at specsavers asap!!! I hate it when there are little blips like that in an episode.  Just when you think enders is back on form.

----------


## diamond1

yay rubys gonna have a brat attack tommrow over bracey  i cant hardly wait  :Angry:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> yay rubys gonna have a brat attack tommrow over bracey  i cant hardly wait


She does hit the roof (hope not literally) at first!!! However, after good old Bradders calms her down (probably with a nice cuppa in the cafe) Rubes apologises to Stace.  Not sure why she should be the one to apologise, seeing as Stace was the one who nicked her keys and used her house for 'quality time' with Bradders (including risking a potential house fire with all those candles last week) without asking, but she does..... and they all lived happily ever after....well until the next episode, anyhow. lol

----------


## diamond1

ruby hitting the roof ha lol I just had a funny thought involving a ceiling fan.

ok sick jokes aside rubys reaction is a little OTT she hates the house

----------


## Pinkbanana

> ruby hitting the roof ha lol I just had a funny thought involving a ceiling fan.
> 
> ok sick jokes aside rubys reaction is a little OTT she hates the house


Oh alot of folk I know dont like Rubes (think she cant act to save her life), so they would be delighted if she came a cropper with a ceiling fan! lol

Me personally wouldn't wish such a household domestic accident on anybody, unless it happened to be Deanooooooo!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## bradley_fan

[QUOTE=pinkbanana]Bradley was a bit of an **** today.  Very insensitive, asking Stacy how she feel if her dad was to pop up after 13 years. I mean he knows her dad is dead, doesn't he?! Very unbradders like, I thought. :Sad: [QUOTE] 

Exactly what I was thinking! But maybe Bradley doesn't know about her dad because I don't think he'd of said it if he knew....well I hope not! Stacey handled it well though.  :Nono:  
Do you think Max knew Bradley and Stacey were in the house? He seemed to keep looking up the stairs and when he seen them running out the house he wasn't surprised or anything  :Confused:  
Sorry for the randomness but did anyone notice Bradley had a incomming 6 pac?? I think I'm getting a tad obsessed with Bradley now!  :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

[QUOTE=bradley_fan][QUOTE=pinkbanana]Bradley was a bit of an **** today.  Very insensitive, asking Stacy how she feel if her dad was to pop up after 13 years. I mean he knows her dad is dead, doesn't he?! Very unbradders like, I thought. :Sad: 


> Exactly what I was thinking! But maybe Bradley doesn't know about her dad because I don't think he'd of said it if he knew....well I hope not! Stacey handled it well though.  
> Do you think Max knew Bradley and Stacey were in the house? He seemed to keep looking up the stairs and when he seen them running out the house he wasn't surprised or anything  
> Sorry for the randomness but did anyone notice Bradley had a incomming 6 pac?? I think I'm getting a tad obsessed with Bradley now!


Now you mention it, he could have done.  Did he see Stacey coming out of there yesterday?  He might of guessed it was there 'love nest' lol If not before, after spotting them running away in tonight's episode, he does now! lol

I didn't think Bradders looked so nice in tonight episode.  I think when he is being more confident and assertive, thats when he seems more attractive. He just looked very pale tonight, he probably glows in the dark.  You'll have to slap some fake tan lotion on him, Bradley fan! lol

----------


## bradley_fan

lmao!  :Lol:   Yeah I like him when he's more happy and confident. He seemed very down...well he had a right to i supose... 
Stacey and Ruby are on the preview clip for tomorrow (I think it could already have been mentioned). Ruby kicking off! Good old Bradders putting things right!  :Clap:  
oooh btw Pinkbanana, deano free episode tonight!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

[QUOTE=pinkbanana]Bradley was a bit of an **** today.  Very insensitive, asking Stacy how she feel if her dad was to pop up after 13 years. I mean he knows her dad is dead, doesn't he?! Very unbradders like, I thought. :Sad:  
[QUOTE]

Yeah I thought that too. I'm sure he would know he's dead. He was round Jean's and she was talking about her dad having worked on the building site. Talking in the past tense. Unless he just assumed he'd run away or something, but wouldn't he ask?!

I thought the episode was quite boring tonight. I liked the smile Bradley gave Stacey, when she said he could talk to her about anything, that was nice. And they had a little talk, but that was quite mundane. Nothing interesting. 

Surprised at Jake for understanding Stacey and Bradley's relationship. I thought he was all about the sex! He's behaving very juvinile of late.  

I did notice Bradley's 6 pack, he's got some muscles on him!  I also don't understand how Bradley and Stacey end up at the Allens tomorrow when Bradley was going on about Ruby, and giving the keys back today. Surely they wouldn't risk being caught again?! confused.  Stacey must talk him round yet again.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> lmao!   Yeah I like him when he's more happy and confident. He seemed very down...well he had a right to i supose... 
> Stacey and Ruby are on the preview clip for tomorrow (I think it could already have been mentioned). Ruby kicking off! Good old Bradders putting things right!  
> oooh btw Pinkbanana, deano free episode tonight!


Oh, Bradley fan, have you watched the preview clip?!! I cant seem to get it to work - im technologically challenged! :Sad:    What happens on the clip, what is said etc..... spill the beans please!!! :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

[QUOTE=littlemo][QUOTE=pinkbanana]Bradley was a bit of an **** today.  Very insensitive, asking Stacy how she feel if her dad was to pop up after 13 years. I mean he knows her dad is dead, doesn't he?! Very unbradders like, I thought. :Sad:  



> Yeah I thought that too. I'm sure he would know he's dead. He was round Jean's and she was talking about her dad having worked on the building site. Talking in the past tense. Unless he just assumed he'd run away or something, but wouldn't he ask?!
> 
> I thought the episode was quite boring tonight. I liked the smile Bradley gave Stacey, when she said he could talk to her about anything, that was nice. And they had a little talk, but that was quite mundane. Nothing interesting. 
> 
> Surprised at Jake for understanding Stacey and Bradley's relationship. I thought he was all about the sex! He's behaving very juvinile of late.  
> 
> I did notice Bradley's 6 pack, he's got some muscles on him!  I also don't understand how Bradley and Stacey end up at the Allens tomorrow when Bradley was going on about Ruby, and giving the keys back today. Surely they wouldn't risk being caught again?! confused.  Stacey must talk him round yet again.


Yeah I thought tonight's episode was pants.  Too many little inconsistant things happened, especially Stacey walking past Max sat in his car at the end.  She was pratically sat on the bonnet talking to Rubes!!! how the hell didn't she see him????

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh, Bradley fan, have you watched the preview clip?!! I cant seem to get it to work - im technologically challenged!   What happens on the clip, what is said etc..... spill the beans please!!!


 Hiya!Rubes is chucking a strop,and a vase! :Thumbsdown:  Why cant she get a boyfriend of her own.....in Tasmania or timbucktoo!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Hiya!Rubes is chucking a strop,and a vase! Why cant she get a boyfriend of her own.....in Tasmania or timbucktoo!!!


Cheers :Smile:  Yeah, and she can take Deanoooooo with her!!! lol

----------


## littlemo

I just saw the clip! It's a scene just between Ruby and Stacey, it looks like Jake and Bradley made themselves scarce. Ruby's just found out that Stacey and Bradley have been using the house. She asks 'where they did it', 'in my bed or my dad's'.  Ruby goes on about how Stacey's like all the rest, a liar. And Stacey says it wasn't like that, and that's when she throws the vase!

And there's a picture of Stacey dressed up in her outfit, she looks gorgeous!

----------


## Nigella harman

I cant wait for tommorrows show with the bond stuff! :Cheer:  Theres just a tiny photo of it on the EE website,have you seen theyve finally updated Bradleys page!!It says hes crazy about the little minx!(or something like that)and that she loves him! :Heart:  and its got a photo of Lauren on it,his half sister!The trendy one who thinks hes a geek!(What does she know!)Cant wait to see him in his tux tommorrow,it should be good!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I cant wait for tommorrows show with the bond stuff! Theres just a tiny photo of it on the EE website,have you seen theyve finally updated Bradleys page!!It says hes crazy about the little minx!(or something like that)and that she loves him! and its got a photo of Lauren on it,his half sister!The trendy one who thinks hes a geek!(What does she know!)Cant wait to see him in his tux tommorrow,it should be good!


Yes, really looking forward to Bradley Bond,, 007 licence to thrill!  :Big Grin:  

I wonder why she (half sister girl) thinks he's a geek?! Enders, I think have 'degeeked' him quite a bit recently.  Lauren, should have seen him in the days of beige golfing jumpers and bushy hair!!! Anyway, isnt she only meant to be about 9 or something?! lol

----------


## littlemo

I'm surprised Bradley is going to agree to go back to Allen house after what happened tonight. Do you reckon Stacey lies to Bradley and tells him that she's told Ruby the truth?! Or maybe she send him a message to meet her at the house, and he goes there to decline her, she appears in the bikini, and the rest is history! Or thirdly he just goes along with whatever she wants, because he's a glutten for punishment! lol.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I'm surprised Bradley is going to agree to go back to Allen house after what happened tonight. Do you reckon Stacey lies to Bradley and tells him that she's told Ruby the truth?! Or maybe she send him a message to meet her at the house, and he goes there to decline her, she appears in the bikini, and the rest is history! Or thirdly he just goes along with whatever she wants, because he's a glutten for punishment! lol.


 I dont think Bradley could resist the lure of a James Bond night!!! :Lol:  I wish Ruby wasnt gonna spoil it,it would probably be really funny!

----------


## PR1811

Surely he can't be taking ANOTHER day off work, he hasn't been in for over a week!

I think its gonna be quite funny tomorrow, though I'm still not sure why Ruby ends up apologising...

----------


## littlemo

> Surely he can't be taking ANOTHER day off work, he hasn't been in for over a week!
> 
> I think its gonna be quite funny tomorrow, though I'm still not sure why Ruby ends up apologising...


I know it's mad isn't it?! He's really going to lose that job if he's not careful. Maybe the bond thing takes place in the night though. Perhaps Ruby and Jake just drop by to take a last look at the place or something. 

Maybe Ruby thought she was too nasty to Stacey, and should have been more understanding. What with calling her a liar, and throwing the vase on the floor. But I do think Stacey owes her an apology, rather than the other way around.

----------


## littlemo

> I dont think Bradley could resist the lure of a James Bond night!!! I wish Ruby wasnt gonna spoil it,it would probably be really funny!


I reckon you could be right there! lol. Who could?! 

Not the James Bond thing, Stacey dressed up in a bikini. You reckon the bond girls are the main reason he watches it?! I can imagine his face! lol.

----------


## littlemo

It's a real coincidence that Bradley's dad should turn up and then 2 months later there's Sean! Max having not been in touch for 13 years, and Sean been gone for 6. They will have a lot of empathy for each other won't they.

The background of their families are very much similar. Bradley had to deal with his mum's baggage, as Stacey as had to. And both of them have had runaways in their family. They can understand each other so well! I can't wait for the long conversations where they talk about each others pasts and discuss their feelings. It's going to be really great! 

It's going to be an emotional rollercoaster!

----------


## BlackKat

I love the picture on the homepage at the moment. :Wub:   It looks like another shot from the shoot of them outside the tube station with their foreheads together.

----------


## littlemo

> I love the picture on the homepage at the moment.  It looks like another shot from the shoot of them outside the tube station with their foreheads together.


Yeah that is sweet!

I just saw the preview for Monday night. Bradley and Max having a conversation at the Vic. 

Max is saying that he doesn't expect them to be best mates. And Bradley says 'good cause that's not gonna happen'. And then Max says that meeting him last week mean't a lot, and he didn't want to leave the next meeting up to chance. Bradley says 'you said you'd wait for me to call'. Max tells him he's sorry, and then he says he liked to think they could at least have a pint with each. Which I think leads to the conversation where they talk to each other, and find out they have things in common.

I'm not sure if Max came around the house to talk to him. It sounds that way.

----------


## BlackKat

I liked it tonight when Stacey made sure she'd got the right Bond (Sean Connery wasn't it) - it showed she wanted things perfect  :Wub:  , whereas I think most people (me included) if they weren't a fan of Bond would probably just grab a Pierce Brosnan one.

----------


## littlemo

> I liked it tonight when Stacey made sure she'd got the right Bond (Sean Connery wasn't it) - it showed she wanted things perfect  , whereas I think most people (me included) if they weren't a fan of Bond would probably just grab a Pierce Brosnan one.


Yeah, she really loves him! She went to so much trouble. I wonder what Bradley is going to do for her next time. Maybe she has some secret fantasies too?!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, tonight's episode was alright.  I expected more to be made of the 'role play' scene with 007 Branning and his Bond gal. It wasn't the major event that some mags made it out to be! lol  Rather funny all the same.

What a turn around from Bradley mind, one day (Thursday's episode) he was telling Stacey to confess up to Rubes and hand the keys back, then today he was saying how they should have one more night in the Allen house! Fickle or what?!

I honestly think Charlie Clements (what a find!) and Lacey Turner are the best thing in Eastenders at present.

Cant wait to see what happens when Max and family move in next week!!! Hope someone clears up that vase Ruby chucked in a hissy fit before they arrive! lol

----------


## Nigella harman

Guys!!!Look on the East Enders webcam in the square,someones got there hands in the air,it isnt Bradley is it??? :EEK!:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, tonight's episode was alright.  I expected more to be made of the 'role play' scene with 007 Branning and his Bond gal. It wasn't the major event that some mags made it out to be! lol  Rather funny all the same.
> 
> What a turn around from Bradley mind, one day (Thursday's episode) he was telling Stacey to confess up to Rubes and hand the keys back, then today he was saying how they should have one more night in the Allen house! Fickle or what?!


I expected more too! I wish they could have devoted most of the episode too it, and maybe had it intersected with the Millers. But that Ian thing was just crap, we didn't need it at all! 

I found it funny when Bradley was chasing Stacey, and she was calling him Mr Bond. That was good! And that line that Bradley had at the end 'Walford with love', instead of Russia with Love lol. Is that a good film?! I don't think i've seen that one. I'm not really a bond fan. 

Yeah I feel they are trying to make Bradley more of a risk taker. He was lying to his boss yesterday (about being sick) of his own accord. And then today being the driving force in them staying over the night again. And then that thing with the jacket, bringing it to Walford to get dry cleaned, 'what he know won't hurt him'. I like this side to him!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Guys!!!Look on the East Enders webcam in the square,someones got there hands in the air,it isnt Bradley is it???


Im not sure, it could be.  I didnt realise that they filmed scenes so late at night.  Its an 'ard life being an actor! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Im not sure, it could be.  I didnt realise that they filmed scenes so late at night.  Its an 'ard life being an actor! lol


I saw it but it can't be from now surely?! I don't think they film til 11.30p.m. It seems above and beyond. 

It looks like Max on the floor with a cigarette. You reckon?!

----------


## bradley_fan

I thought they would be on more tonight but it was still really good. 
I liked when Stacey was calling Bradley mister Bond aswell lilttlemo.  :Lol:  
I also liked the scenes with Stacey and Ruby. Like when they were laughing at what Stacey and Bradley were doing and when they hugged Stacey said " you tell anyone and I'll kill you"  :Rotfl:  

Nigella it does look alot like Bradley! I wounder what he could be doing??  :Confused:

----------


## littlemo

> I liked when Stacey was calling Bradley mister Bond aswell lilttlemo.  
> I also liked the scenes with Stacey and Ruby. Like when they were laughing at what Stacey and Bradley were doing and when they hugged Stacey said " you tell anyone and I'll kill you"  
> 
> Nigella it does look alot like Bradley! I wounder what he could be doing??


Yeah, I liked that stuff with Stacey and Ruby. I'm glad they've made friends. 

Is Bradley shouting at somebody on the webcam?! Maybe he's protecting his dad. Cause it seems like Max might be the one on the floor.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Blimey, whoever it is, they has had their hands up in the air for an awful long time!!!!! lol 

Yeah, I know its a still, before anyone on here thinks Im a total plank! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## littlemo

Anyone else think Sean Slater would be the ideal candidate for an affair with  Tanya?! I've been thinking about it for a while. He's young, good looking, we don't know what his characters going to be like yet but I'm assuming the words 'sex god' will be on the list! lol Plus he's Stacey's brother, so there's the connection between both families. It would definetely bring drama! 

I think it could be good! The casanovas of the square seem to come in and set themselves a challenge, Dennis's was Sharon, and Sean's could well be Tanya.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Anyone else think Sean Slater would be the ideal candidate for an affair with  Tanya?! I've been thinking about it for a while. He's young, good looking, we don't know what his characters going to be like yet but I'm assuming the words 'sex god' will be on the list! lol Plus he's Stacey's brother, so there's the connection between both families. It would definetely bring drama! 
> 
> I think it could be good! The casanovas of the square seem to come in and set themselves a challenge, Dennis's was Sharon, and Sean's could well be Tanya.


Oooh yeah thats a good idea! :Thumbsup:   And that would be what nearly (or does) split Bradley and Stacey up. I think that would be a better storyline than Sean getting with Ruby. But he will probably get with them both!  :Nono:

----------


## BlackKat

Apparently in August Stacey gets pregnant. Someone typed it up from the Daily Mirror on NHO, but I can't find it on the website yet.

But it says she confides in Sean about it before she tells Bradley.

----------


## Jojo

> Apparently in August Stacey gets pregnant. Someone typed it up from the Daily Mirror on NHO, but I can't find it on the website yet.
> 
> But it says she confides in Sean about it before she tells Bradley.


 The article can be found here  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

> The article can be found here


Ah, thanks.  :Big Grin:  I don't think it was up when I checked earlier.  :Smile: 


If this is true I don't think Stacey shouldn't have the baby -- through either a miscarriage or an abortion, because I think a baby would drag the characters down. I think a miscarriage story would be good â Lacey and Charlie could definitely do it justice.

----------


## JustJodi

> Anyone else think Sean Slater would be the ideal candidate for an affair with Tanya?! I've been thinking about it for a while. He's young, good looking, we don't know what his characters going to be like yet but I'm assuming the words 'sex god' will be on the list! lol Plus he's Stacey's brother, so there's the connection between both families. It would definetely bring drama! 
> 
> I think it could be good! The casanovas of the square seem to come in and set themselves a challenge, Dennis's was Sharon, and Sean's could well be Tanya.


*Isn't Tanya gonna be a bit too OLD for Sean ???*

----------


## bradley_fan

> Apparently in August Stacey gets pregnant. Someone typed it up from the Daily Mirror on NHO, but I can't find it on the website yet.
> 
> But it says she confides in Sean about it before she tells Bradley.


 :EEK!:  I hope they don't make Stacey actually have the baby because, like Blackkat said, it could bring the character down. 
I'm really looking forward to this if its true!  :Cheer:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well if its true i hope stacey has the baby because i really enjoy the scenes with her and her mum because you get the chance to see a totally different side to her shes so caring and i think it would be good to see how she would cope with a baby and i think she would shock everyone by being a good mum

----------


## diamond1

I dont think it would bring stacey down at all having a baby....it might actually make her stronger as a person, I know loads of girls like stacey having kids its not going to be a huge stretch for the imagination in all fairness.......and besides isnt it a slater traditon apart from princess zoe to keep the baby!

thats a good theory about sean copping off with tanya I think it would be intresting to see what happens

----------


## littlemo

Oh my god! Stacey's having a baby?! This would be such a fantastic storyline if it was true! I was hoping something like this would happen, just because I think it will cause a lot of controversy. I can imagine Stacey and Bradley having opposite points of view on whether to keep it or not. And probably eventually she would have a miscarriage, just after they are both convinced it's the right thing to do to have it. 

Max asked Bradley the other night 'how would you cope?' (talking about him being 18 having Bradley) I didn't think about it at the time, but maybe it was a hint. Most likely Bradley will try and cope with the situation, and throw himself into looking after Stacey, to try and prove his dad wrong. 

Don't know why Stacey would tell Sean first, that would be a really bad idea. Why would she put Sean ahead of Bradley, the man who loves and adores her?! But at least he's family I suppose, it's not like it's a stranger. But seems like Sean is going to stir things up.

----------


## littlemo

> *Isn't Tanya gonna be a bit too OLD for Sean ???*


Yes, she's probably about 10 years older than him (maybe a bit less), but I reckon it'd be great! She'd feel good having some young man fancying her, and Sean might see her as a challenge, but I reckon it'd only be a fling. Just a bit of fun.

----------


## littlemo

> I dont think it would bring stacey down at all having a baby....it might actually make her stronger as a person, I know loads of girls like stacey having kids its not going to be a huge stretch for the imagination in all fairness.......and besides isnt it a slater traditon apart from princess zoe to keep the baby!


I think it might bring her down. Stacey Slater oodles personality, she's a live wire. If she has a baby she'll have to become more mature, and she is just a kid. 

I would really love it for Bradley and Stacey to have a baby, but I just feel, and I reckon probably Lacey feels that everything is going to go wrong if she has to deal with a baby full time. I don't think you get as many storylines with a child, as you would if you were a single. 

But I think they've decided to do this because of Bradley's relationship with Max, and Sean's relationship with Stacey.

----------


## bradley_fan

I think Bradley won't want to get rid of the baby because he will try to prove to himself and Max he could be a good dad.
I think there could be a big axident like a car crash or a horrible fall or something which could lead to a miscarriage. I think Charlie and Lacey would pull that off excellently and hopefully Stacey and Bradley would pull through it.

----------


## diamond1

It sounds good but it sounds a bit like spencer and vicki abortion story mark 2 with added "im a slater i dont do abortion" mixed in

I said not to, long ago that a wedding between stacey and bradley is a long way away but now i think bradleys the sort to propose out of duty so it COULD happen

----------


## littlemo

> I think Bradley won't want to get rid of the baby because he will try to prove to himself and Max he could be a good dad.
> I think there could be a big axident like a car crash or a horrible fall or something which could lead to a miscarriage. I think Charlie and Lacey would pull that off excellently and hopefully Stacey and Bradley would pull through it.


I can see Bradley wanting to do the right thing by Stacey. He might want to prove himself, but I reckon he will listen to what she has to say, and allow her  ultimately to make the decision. But then again he may go overboard, and ask her to marry him. I think she'd be scared off by that.

I can kind of see why she doesn't tell Bradley straight away. She's not sure what to do, she's worried about Bradley's reaction. And however he feels about it, she might think he'll try to railroad her into something she doesn't want to do.  Like marriage. She must feel very scared!

I don't think Stacey will think 'I'm a Slater I don't do abortion'. I reckon she'll do whatever suits her. She's very strong willed. I think the only thing that could sway her one way or the other is Bradley's sentiment.

----------


## PR1811

I'm not sure I believe this story anyway, sounds like the papers made it up to ride the wave of interest in the characters as they have recently won awards and have been the main story-line over the last couple of weeks.

----------


## littlemo

> I'm not sure I believe this story anyway, sounds like the papers made it up to ride the wave of interest in the characters as they have recently won awards and have been the main story-line over the last couple of weeks.


Maybe, but it was in 'The Mirror' and 'The Sun', maybe not the more reliable papers in the world, but they must have got it from somewhere. 

In 'The Sun' it says that Stacey is the last person who wants to start a family so young, because of her problems with her mum. Do you think they mean because Stacey has been like a mum to her, and now she's getting a bit of life, she feels like it's slipping away again. Or maybe she feels that Jean has resented her and Sean because of her having them as a kid?! 

I reckon Stacey will cope with whatever life throws at her. She's a survivor. Most likely abortion will be a pretty serious option for her, but Bradley could talk her round.

----------


## littlemo

Someone was wondering on DS what Stacey would call the baby if she had it. Just thinking for fun, James, because of Bradley's obsession with bond, and also because his grandad's real name is James. What do you reckon?!

----------


## BlackKat

> Someone was wondering on DS what Stacey would call the baby if she had it. Just thinking for fun, James, because of Bradley's obsession with bond, and also because his grandad's real name is James. What do you reckon?!


She could also call it Brian after her dad.  :Searchme:

----------


## BlackKat

They've finally changed Bradley's profile by the way - instead of saying that Stacey hasn't given much for Bradley to be hopeful about it now says:

_Bradley's crazy about the sassy little minx and she loves him._

Aw.  :Wub:

----------


## littlemo

> She could also call it Brian after her dad.


She could do. What about girls, any suggestions?! Stacey mark 2.

Ursula. As in Ursula Andress?! I quite like that name actually.

----------


## littlemo

We are getting involved in this, I bet the official source is going to say that it isn't true. I really hope not now, because I'm starting to think it could be a really good storyline! 

I will be angry if 'the mirror' and 'the sun' have made it up. 'The Sun' did say they got it from a BBC insider. Do they make that stuff up as well usually?!

----------


## littlemo

> I said not to, long ago that a wedding between stacey and bradley is a long way away but now i think bradleys the sort to propose out of duty so it COULD happen


I don't reckon Stacey would let him marry her though. She's not the needy type (which I know she hasn't exactly showed off lately), but she wouldn't want him to feel obligated, I don't think. He hasn't told her he loves her either, so if he asked her to marry him, you can bet she would automatically assume it was just because of the baby. Which undoubtedly would have progressed it a long a bit.

----------


## bradley_fan

> We are getting involved in this, I bet the official source is going to say that it isn't true. I really hope not now, because I'm starting to think it could be a really good storyline! 
> 
> I will be angry if 'the mirror' and 'the sun' have made it up. 'The Sun' did say they got it from a BBC insider. Do they make that stuff up as well usually?!


Yeah I hope its true too! It's quite exciting! lol. I can't picture her actually having the baby but I could be wrong!
The Sun did say they were killing off Nick Cotton which wasn't true but maybe that was just a one off or a mistake or something.  :Searchme:  
Is there much of Bradley and Stacey next week?

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah I hope its true too! It's quite exciting! lol. I can't picture her actually having the baby but I could be wrong!
> The Sun did say they were killing off Nick Cotton which wasn't true but maybe that was just a one off or a mistake or something.  
> Is there much of Bradley and Stacey next week?


The Nick Cotton thing did come from something though. He did have cancer, and Dot did go and see him.  So if the whole thing with Stacey isn't completely true, there could well be something behind it. 

There's quite a bit of Bradley next week, and Stacey appears in the spoilers on Thursday briefly. I think it's mainly just about the Branning family next week though.

----------


## bradley_fan

> The Nick Cotton thing did come from something though. He did have cancer, and Dot did go and see him.  So if the whole thing with Stacey isn't completely true, there could well be something behind it. 
> 
> There's quite a bit of Bradley next week, and Stacey appears in the spoilers on Thursday briefly. I think it's mainly just about the Branning family next week though.


Ohh ok thanks  :Smile:  
Yeah the Nick thing did have something to go on so maybe this is true...come to think of it most of the articles on the Tv biz section in the sun turn out to be true.
I really want to see both of the characters reaction and why Stacey would turn to Sean before Bradley or even Ruby. Maybe her and Sean sort their differences before then.... this storyline has got me thinking now!  :Wal2l:

----------


## littlemo

> Ohh ok thanks  
> Yeah the Nick thing did have something to go on so maybe this is true...come to think of it most of the articles on the Tv biz section in the sun turn out to be true.
> I really want to see both of the characters reaction and why Stacey would turn to Sean before Bradley or even Ruby. Maybe her and Sean sort their differences before then.... this storyline has got me thinking now!


This article was an exclusive on page 3, I'm not sure if the same goes. 

I'm confused about Stacey confiding in Sean, from what i've read it seems like she's extremely angry with him for leaving, and has all this pent up bitterness. How can you trust somebody you feel that way about?! Above Bradley who has been so loyal and loving towards her. And as you say Ruby is her best mate so you could kind of understand if Stacey let it slip to her before Bradley. But to 'confide' in Sean, there must be some trust there. What's happened to make her think she can talk to him?! 

I suppose she may want somebody who can give her impartial advice. Probably has a thing in her head that says she needs to make the decision before she speaks to Bradley, so he won't be able to convince her one way or the other.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh (groan) I can't believe that enders are going to have Stacey 'up the duff' so to speak!!! I mean, cant they think of a more original storyline for them.  

Also, does anybody else think Eastenders is coming to rely on these two characters too much? I know they are good, popular characters (played by two really good actors), and are great to watch, but I think there is a real fear that they might become over used. 

The woman who played Chrissy in an interview yesterday that she became burnt out because she was in so many episodes - working 16 hour days, 6 day weeks. I hope that doesn't happen to Charlie and Lacey because I do love watching ol' Stace and Bradders.

I hope this storyline (even though its in the mirror and Sun) isnt true. Stacey with a baby?!!!! Oh please....

----------


## *-Rooney-*

maybe she tells sean first because she wants to talk to someone about how she feels about it and after all he is her bro, when if she told bradders first it would prob end in arguement because neither of them would be truly sure of what they want. she prob just wants someone to listen but i dont understand why she didnt tell ruby first

----------


## bradley#1

i can imagine stacey being 8 months pregnant. her having a little moan to bradders. saying i'm tired of this. will someone get this baby out of me its killing me. any time you want to take over carrying this thing feel free' then bradley goes 'yeah sure, pass it here then' then she gives him some evils and waddles off :Rotfl:

----------


## littlemo

> maybe she tells sean first because she wants to talk to someone about how she feels about it and after all he is her bro, when if she told bradders first it would prob end in arguement because neither of them would be truly sure of what they want. she prob just wants someone to listen but i dont understand why she didnt tell ruby first


Yeah Ruby seems like the person she would tell. But maybe after the initial shock of seeing Sean she is reminded of how good he was to her when she was little. From the look she gave that photo, it seems like she was very fond of him back then. I can imagine him being there for her when everything was happening with her mum, and her dad was most likely a workaholic. So maybe he was like a parent to her, in a way. Which was why she was so destroyed when he left.

----------


## Nigella harman

I cant help thinking that whether she is actually pregnant or not,that she will either lose it or have an abortion and this is the thing that sets the whole "Romeo and Juliet" thing off with both families deciding its too much too soon,and they try to keep them apart. :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

> I cant help thinking that whether she is actually pregnant or not,that she will either lose it or have an abortion and this is the thing that sets the whole "Romeo and Juliet" thing off with both families deciding its too much too soon,and they try to keep them apart.


Can't see Stacey going for that, she's stubborn! Plus I don't think Jean is strict as a parent. It's obvious Stacey has had a lot of boyfriends in the past, and Jean has just turned a blind eye to it. Mo and Charlie are a little more involved in her life, but they still pretty much let her do what she wants. 

Bradley also hasn't really got anybody to dictate orders to him. Jim treats him as a grown up, he doesn't get on with his dad. I hope the families will back off and let them be. The only person I can see getting in the way is Sean.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I cant help thinking that whether she is actually pregnant or not,that she will either lose it or have an abortion and this is the thing that sets the whole "Romeo and Juliet" thing off with both families deciding its too much too soon,and they try to keep them apart.


Maybe Sean will try and split them up. Being protective and looking out for his little sister (feeing guilty he hasn't been there for her). He might think Bradley is a prat, and his sister can do better or maybe Bradley does act like a a prat over the baby scare.  Max might stir things up too.  However, I cant see mo or Jim ect... wanting to split them up.

I hope Stacey doesnt have a baby.  Really think it might adversely affect her character. Can you imagine it?  She might be like Vicky Pollard with it!

I guess this baby business might explain the rumour that when Sean comes back they nearly split up, but instead of over him, its over Stace being pregnant. She might go a bit mental. Thats if baby slater story is correct.

I think she confides in Sean first, rather than Rubes because the writers will see it as a good opportunity to establish Sean's character.

----------


## littlemo

Is Sharon Marshall doing the soaps on This Morning tomorrow? the last time she was on Paul Ross took over the whole thing. She hardly said anything. 

You reckon she will give us an answer as to whether Stacey is pregnant or not?! How do you get questions to her?!

----------


## littlemo

> Maybe Sean will try and split them up. Being protective and looking out for his little sister (feeing guilty he hasn't been there for her). He might think Bradley is a prat, and his sister can do better or maybe Bradley does act like a a prat over the baby scare.  Max might stir things up too.  However, I cant see mo or Jim ect... wanting to split them up.
> 
> I hope Stacey doesnt have a baby.  Really think it might adversely affect her character. Can you imagine it?  She might be like Vicky Pollard with it!
> 
> I guess this baby business might explain the rumour that when Sean comes back they nearly split up, but instead of over him, its over Stace being pregnant. She might go a bit mental. Thats if baby slater story is correct.
> 
> I think she confides in Sean first, rather than Rubes because the writers will see it as a good opportunity to establish Sean's character.


Hope Bradley is good to Stacey after finding out about the baby. Maybe he'd be a bit annoyed if Sean told him, that might make him think he's been left in the dark. That wouldn't do well for their relationship. So maybe that's the reason why there is a fall out.

I doubt Stacey will have it, she seems like she's got her head screwed on. I reckon the last thing she'd want is to end up like Demi Miller. But then again if she's got Bradley by her side it is a bit different to if she has to raise the baby alone.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Is Sharon Marshall doing the soaps on This Morning tomorrow? the last time she was on Paul Ross took over the whole thing. She hardly said anything. 
> 
> You reckon she will give us an answer as to whether Stacey is pregnant or not?! How do you get questions to her?!


I would not have a clue as how to contact her on the show. 

She may get asked about it or bring it up anyway.  It will at least end the speculation either way! Please dont let it be true!!!!!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Can't see Stacey going for that, she's stubborn! Plus I don't think Jean is strict as a parent. It's obvious Stacey has had a lot of boyfriends in the past, and Jean has just turned a blind eye to it. Mo and Charlie are a little more involved in her life, but they still pretty much let her do what she wants. 
> 
> Bradley also hasn't really got anybody to dictate orders to him. Jim treats him as a grown up, he doesn't get on with his dad. I hope the families will back off and let them be. The only person I can see getting in the way is Sean.


 Yeah,but dont forget Max,hes not gonna want Bradley to go down the same road as him,a baby at 18???And who knows what Sean will like,those two combined could easily make it more than difficult,and the pregnancy is more than enough for the nicer family members to get on side with  M&S!I think Jean could be the only one to try to help them see each other,especially if shes still in her flat!Well,you never know!!! :Searchme: remember all the Romeo and Juliett stuff she was saying?

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah,but dont forget Max,hes not gonna want Bradley to go down the same road as him,a baby at 18???And who knows what Sean will like,those two combined could easily make it more than diificult,and the pregnancy is more than enough for the nicer family members to get on side with  M&S!I think Jean could be the only one to try to help them see each other,especially if shes still in her flat!Well,you never know!!!remember all the Romeo and Juliett stuff she was saying?


Yeah Jean definetely had a soft spot for Bradley. She may well favour him over her own son. 

I agree about Max, he might put ideas into Bradley's head about how hard it is raising a baby. And try and convince him to tell Stacey to have an abortion. possibly?! Which will upset her, and make her angry with Bradley. Even if she doesn't want it herself, for him to tell her to do that wouldn't go down well. 

I can see it being really good! 

Tomorrow it'll probably be denied, so I'm going to enjoy it while I can! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Actually been thinking, you never see Demi's kid at all these days, infact I cant even remember its name.  So maybe a baby wouldn't affect Stace and Bradley much at all. lol

I agree I dont think Stace would want it, nor bradley (scared that it would be a repeat of his father and him). I think that Stace might not be as hard hearted over this as you would expect.

----------


## littlemo

> Actually been thinking, you never see Demi's kid at all these days, infact I cant even remember its name.  So maybe a baby wouldn't affect Stace and Bradley much at all. lol
> 
> I agree I dont think Stace would want it, nor bradley (scared that it would be a repeat of his father and him). I think that Stace might not be as hard heart over this as you would expect.


Well there always seems to be no limit of babysitters in the Slater household! lol. But if they want to portray it realistically, and they'll have to, it still won't be easy. 

I hope Bradley and Stacey have a good discussion about it. I don't want there to be such a long period in between Stacey telling Sean and telling Bradley, that would upset me. He should be involved. I think your right that maybe neither of them will want it, but most likely they'll change their minds about a million times before they make the final decision.

I think Bradley is harder to judge, it could go either way with him.

----------


## diamond1

I think there where big hints in last weeks episodes (i think someone else has said this)it sounds farfetched but I was watching todays omnibus and max did say something about him being 18 and not being able to cope and he asked bradley how he would cope.

also I think theres something in staceys and maxs first meeting on the square only because i think there's going to be a huge clash between them sooner than later

I think he is the sort that would try paying stacey to abort the baby if it where true.I think bradley and stacey will briefly break up anyway.

But bradley would stick with stacey just to try and prove to max he isnt like him and would provide for his family and propose to stacey but I think she wont accept it but I dunno what she will do to the baby

I cant figure out what kind of character they will make sean we know under the bad boy role.....but is that the caring type or complete bad apple type which I doubt because littlemo said it a few threads back 




> I can imagine him being there for her when everything was happening with her mum, and her dad was most likely a workaholic. So maybe he was like a parent to her, in a way. Which was why she was so destroyed when he left.


and that makes alot of sense it wouldnt surprise me if he used to work with his dad and his dads death is his fault thats why he left :Searchme:  

so i think he will convince her to have an abortion because he'll be thinking of whats best for stacey

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Well there always seems to be no limit of babysitters in the Slater household! lol. But if they want to portray it realistically, and they'll have to, it still won't be easy. 
> 
> I hope Bradley and Stacey have a good discussion about it. I don't want there to be such a long period in between Stacey telling Sean and telling Bradley, that would upset me. He should be involved. I think your right that maybe neither of them will want it, but most likely they'll change their minds about a million times before they make the final decision.
> 
> I think Bradley is harder to judge, it could go either way with him.


They have toughened up Bradley of late, so yeah it could be a tough call with him.  I dont think they will keep the baby (that could be wishful thinking on my part) if pregnancy story is true.  The more I think about it the more it could be, because it kind of ties in with Max (the wayward father) coming into the show.  

Also this confiding in Sean - this baby thing is meant to happen in August, right? Sean doesn't come in to the show until the end of that month, and its hardly the first thing you are going to say to your long lost bro - "Hello Sean, where have you been? Cheers for leaving me to cope with our mum, oh bytheway I think Im preggie!!"  :EEK!:

----------


## mena16

Wat A Shock To Have Stace Become Pregnant, It's Kinda Expected In A Way But I Hope She Keep The Baby Because Yeah, Bradders Can Prove To His Dad That He Can Be A Better Dad Than His Own Dad Which Would Be Interesting To See And Also She Might Abort It Becuase Of The Risk Of Her Baby Having What Her Mum's Got, Some Kind Of Disease Which Is A Form Of Depression But If She Does Keep The Baby And It Has That Disease, It Would Be Interesting To See How Stace And Bradders Haddle This And It Would Be Interesting To See Their Baby Have This Form Of Depression, Especually Stace But In A Way, It Would Be New To Bradley.

----------


## littlemo

> I think there where big hints in last weeks episodes (i think someone else has said this)it sounds farfetched but I was watching todays omnibus and max did say something about him being 18 and not being able to cope and he asked bradley how he would cope.
> 
> also I think theres something in staceys and maxs first meeting on the square only because i think there's going to be a huge clash between them sooner than later
> 
> I think he is the sort that would try paying stacey to abort the baby if it where true. I think bradley and stacey will briefly break up anyway.


I could imagine Max doing that. Thinking he's doing it for Bradley's sake. Because he's got a good job, and everything's going well for him. I can imagine Stacey telling him where to go though. That would be a good scene, going to Max's place, him and Bradley are there. And she slams the money down on the table and tells Bradley what his dad tried to make her do. Bradley of course would be furious! 

I also noticed what Max said to Bradley the other day about coping with a baby. I'm sure he'd have his best interests at heart. But it wouldn't come out that way.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Wat A Shock To Have Stace Become Pregnant, It's Kinda Expected In A Way But I Hope She Keep The Baby Because Yeah, Bradders Can Prove To His Dad That He Can Be A Better Dad Than His Own Dad Which Would Be Interesting To See And Also She Might Abort It Becuase Of The Risk Of Her Baby Having What Her Mum's Got, Some Kind Of Disease Which Is A Form Of Depression But If She Does Keep The Baby And It Has That Disease, It Would Be Interesting To See How Stace And Bradders Haddle This And It Would Be Interesting To See Their Baby Have This Form Of Depression, Especually Stace But In A Way, It Would Be New To Bradley.


A depressed baby?!  How would they know that the baby was depressed? I mean all babies cry (thats all they do).  I guess it would be depressed if Deanoooooo was to babysit it.

----------


## littlemo

> A depressed baby?!  How would they know that the baby was depressed? I mean all babies cry (thats all they do).  I guess it would be depressed if Deanoooooo was to babysit it.


lol. At Deano babysitting! 

She was referring to Jean's condition, and if there is a genetic link or not. You wouldn't get depression as a baby. It's something you develop later in life. And it can be controlled with pills, it's not a reason for termination.

----------


## diamond1

> A depressed baby?!  How would they know that the baby was depressed? I mean all babies cry (thats all they do).  I guess it would be depressed if Deanoooooo was to babysit it.


If I see deano babysitting on any tv show Im ringing the rspcc

----------


## mena16

I Meant When It Goes Up To Be A Kid, Maybe It Might Show Effect Then

----------


## littlemo

> I Meant When It Goes Up To Be A Kid, Maybe It Might Show Effect Then


It'd be a long way off, i don't think they would be thinking about that now.

----------


## diamond1

maybe stacey would get the depression...(post natal)

----------


## littlemo

> maybe stacey would get the depression...(post natal)


God can you imagine?! lol. It'd drive Bradley up the wall!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> lol. At Deano babysitting! 
> 
> She was referring to Jean's condition, and if there is a genetic link or not. You wouldn't get depression as a baby. It's something you develop later in life. And it can be controlled with pills, it's not a reason for termination.


Yeah, I know the reference was to Jean's condition! lol  I dont think that the bipolar issue would really come up in the pregnancy scare thingy.  It would all be about their lives been in turmoil at thought of having a child, and people butting in, giving their opinion, ie Sean and Max.

I think that Max would be the sort to offer Stacey money to get rid, and also to say how he couldn't cope being a father so young, and that Bradley might not be able to cope too.  Sowing many seeds of doubts in her head.  Though I think things will work out okay in the end, that is as long as Deanooooo does NOT offer his worldly advice on the subject!!! lol

----------


## diamond1

depressio is not hedditary to children

----------


## mena16

I Bet Brad We Be A Good Dad And Not Let Stace Abort It, I Don't Want Her To Do The Same Thing As Zoe Did, But I Meant Like When Stace Mum Find Out, She Might Remind Her Probably stace might think for a while abt keeping the baby and then have that throught of her child having this disease but she might not worry abt it untill later in that child's life, when it shows, stace and bradder will be like 'whats wrong with him/her' take the kid to the doctor and then they might say that there child got bipolar

----------


## diamond1

my last post went wrong...sorry

ok I dont think a child would get depression....depression is a chemical inbalance inside your body its not something that just happens if a child did have depression him/her would be given lithium it wouldnt be a big deal I think jeans a little more than depressed,depression is terrible I deal with depressed people all the time like jean sometimes worse.

if anyone would get depression it would be stacey after giving birth if not then I doubt it

----------


## mena16

or when it grows up to a teenager, they might take to the doctor and they might annouce that they got bipolar.

----------


## diamond1

oh yeah very true sorry didnt know what you meant lol sorry

if the bbc waits that long yeah why not although I think jeans got it via the loss of her husband

----------


## mena16

OH NO, could anything happen to stace or bradders in years time to get there child having bipoler or could something happen to someone like bradder or jean or sean or even stace's child to get stace have the bipolar.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> my last post went wrong...sorry
> 
> ok I dont think a child would get depression....depression is a chemical inbalance inside your body its not something that just happens if a child did have depression him/her would be given lithium it wouldnt be a big deal I think jeans a little more than depressed,depression is terrible I deal with depressed people all the time like jean sometimes worse.
> 
> if anyone would get depression it would be stacey after giving birth if not then I doubt it


Crumbs, Dr Diamond1, respect - you know alot on the subject!   :Clap:  

In that case could you advise me, can you get a chemcial inbalance from watching Deanoooo being a first class prat on Enders?  :Sick:  If so, think I and a good number of the population may be seeking medical attention for depression rather soon, unless they take Deanooo off the show (or the show carrys a health warning before the episode begins, to say he will be appearing in it!) lol

NO really, I think Deanoooo will come into his own soon and be a lovely addition to the show :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## diamond1

Deano's pointless and got nothing going on upstairs I doubt he will come into his own Im not sure why he's there they've already got a cheeky geezer in mickey and  :Sick:  garry why bring deano in 

Im not knocking matt di angelo but the characters is so dull

anyway this isnt the deano thread id better stop 

they made a great decsion with bradley he actually makes being nerdy a trend  :Smile:  and is diffrent to he obvious mold of ee character

----------


## littlemo

Yeah, go Bradley!!! He's fabulous. He'll make a good dad, whenever that time comes. Stacey's lucky!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah, go Bradley!!! He's fabulous. He'll make a good dad, whenever that time comes. Stacey's lucky!


Yeah I agree I think he would be a great dad.  Hope that he doesnt get the chance too soon though! lol

----------


## littlemo

> I Bet Brad We Be A Good Dad And Not Let Stace Abort It, I Don't Want Her To Do The Same Thing As Zoe Did.


I reckon Bradley should allow Stacey to make her own decision. He wouldn't be a dad yet, it's not like she would be doing something dreadful. I think what Zoe did was the right decision. 

I think this 'don't have an abortion because your a Slater' thing is a myth. Zoe thought that Kat would disapprove, because she had her, but Kat was too far gone to have an abortion by the time she found out she was pregnant with Zoe. And Little Mo didn't have any strict objection about abortion either, she genuinely wanted her baby, it was an informed choice. 

I want Bradley to have an input but I don't think she should be railroaded into something she doesn't want, because she will probably resent him forever.

----------


## BlackKat

Bradley definitely needs to have an input -- it's his baby as well. It's always going to be difficult though if the two parents don't agree though -- it's not like they can compromise, they either have it or they don't.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I reckon Bradley should allow Stacey to make her own decision. He wouldn't be a dad yet, it's not like she would be doing something dreadful. I think what Zoe did was the right decision. 
> 
> I think this 'don't have an abortion because your a Slater' thing is a myth. Zoe thought that Kat would disapprove, because she had her, but Kat was too far gone to have an abortion by the time she found out she was pregnant with Zoe. And Little Mo didn't have any strict objection about abortion either, she genuinely wanted her baby, it was an informed choice. 
> 
> I want Bradley to have an input but I don't think she should be railroaded into something she doesn't want, because she will probably resent him forever.


So do we think that there is truth in this storyline?! I am believing it more now.  I can see it happening, but it ending in a miscarriage or abortion.  I'd be really surprised if stacey keeps the baby, unless Lacey in real life (Life is strange than fiction sometimes) became pregnant!! In that case....


Anyhow lots more high drama on the brad and stacey front to come.  I bet it kicks off  when Im on my hols, just my luck!!! :Sick:

----------


## littlemo

> Bradley definitely needs to have an input -- it's his baby as well. It's always going to be difficult though if the two parents don't agree though -- it's not like they can compromise, they either have it or they don't.


Yeah it's difficult. Ultimately it'll have to be down to Stacey. If Bradley disagrees with her decision it's bound to cause trouble in their relationship. I hope they can agree.

----------


## littlemo

> So do we think that there is truth in this storyline?! I am believing it more now.  I can see it happening, but it ending in a miscarriage or abortion.  I'd be really surprised if stacey keeps the baby, unless Lacey in real life (Life is strange than fiction sometimes) became pregnant!! In that case....
> 
> 
> Anyhow lots more high drama on the brad and stacey front to come.  I bet it kicks off  when Im on my hols, just my luck!!!


I'm hoping it's true, but probably not now we are getting all excited about it! lol. I agree, I think she'd have an abortion or a miscarriage.

When are you going to away?! I'm going away on July 18th. Only for 2 weeks, i'll get my dad to tape it. But the Sean stuff and pregnancy stuff (if it's true) won't kick off until end of August.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I'm hoping it's true, but probably not now we are getting all excited about it! lol. I agree, I think she'd have an abortion or a miscarriage.
> 
> When are you going to away?! I'm going away on July 18th. Only for 2 weeks, i'll get my dad to tape it. But the Sean stuff won't kick off until end of August.


Oh ive got a couple of people lined up to tape it - so if one forgets, then the other is a back up! lol You going anywhere nice? (slightly off topic!) lol

When do you think this baby business kicks off? If she confides in Sean, then it can't be until the very end of August of beginning of Sept, can it?

Do you think there will be a mention of this in the soap mags this week?

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah it's difficult. Ultimately it'll have to be down to Stacey. If Bradley disagrees with her decision it's bound to cause trouble in their relationship. I hope they can agree.


I think Bradley needs to tell her what he wants straight out, and not just say "Whatever you want." But once he's given his feelings he needs to stand back a bit and let her decide.

It would cause resentment if Stacey felt pressured into having the baby, but it would also cause resentment if she aborted against Bradley's wishes.

I hope (if it is true) they manage to sort things out and agree on what to do.


I still think a miscarriage storyline would be best.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think Bradley needs to tell her what he wants straight out, and not just say "Whatever you want." But once he's given his feelings he needs to stand back a bit and let her decide.
> 
> It would cause resentment if Stacey felt pressured into having the baby, but it would also cause resentment if she aborted against Bradley's wishes.
> 
> I hope (if it is true) they manage to sort things out and agree on what to do.
> 
> 
> I still think a miscarriage storyline would be best.


The miscarriage storyline would be the best solution because then the decision has been taking out of both their hands!  Phew.....

----------


## littlemo

> Oh ive got a couple of people lined up to type it - so if one forgets, then the other is a back up! lol You going anywhere nice? (slightly off topic!) lol
> 
> When do you think this baby business kicks off? If she confides in Sean, then it can't be until the very end of August of beginning of Sept, can it?
> 
> Do you think there will be a mention of this in the soap mags this week?


I'm going to France 'The Vendee'. 

Sean's coming into it on the 21st August (that's what i've heard), so I assume the pregnancy thing (if it's true) will kick off on the last week of that month. Because it did say in the article it would be happen in August.

There could be a mention in the soap magazines. They usually get in quite quick with these things, I'm not sure though.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh lovely...

Back on topic, I will be looking on Tuesday anyway, because I'd actually be quite annoyed if this baby business turns out to be a load of rubbish.  Though two national papers have carried the story, so you would think.

Stacey must get on really well with Sean when he comes back, otherwise she wouldnt confide in him about the baby.

----------


## littlemo

> I think Bradley needs to tell her what he wants straight out, and not just say "Whatever you want." But once he's given his feelings he needs to stand back a bit and let her decide.
> 
> It would cause resentment if Stacey felt pressured into having the baby, but it would also cause resentment if she aborted against Bradley's wishes.
> 
> I hope (if it is true) they manage to sort things out and agree on what to do.
> 
> I still think a miscarriage storyline would be best.


I agree, but I doubt Bradley would. If he wanted her to get rid of it, then I don't think he'd say. And if he wanted her to keep it, I don't know if he'd tell her either. It's like a catch 22, either way he could be in the wrong with her. 
Maybe he would say if he wanted the baby, it's not as heartless to want that (just thinking about how Stacey might feel).

I can imagine it's going to be great. They are so good at this stuff!

----------


## littlemo

> Oh lovely...
> 
> Back on topic, I will be looking on Tuesday anyway, because I'd actually be quite annoyed if this baby business turns out to be a load of rubbish.  Though two national papers have carried the story, so you would think.
> 
> Stacey must get on really well with Sean when he comes back, otherwise she wouldnt confide in him about the baby.


I'd be very annoyed too! 

Not sure how Stacey's relationship with Sean is going to work. She's annoyed with him when he gets back, because of how he left her and everything. But I reckon she would have missed him a lot. Maybe he's upfront with her about what happened, why he left. He confides in her about what went on. So she confides in him about the baby.

----------


## Pinkbanana

When Bradders finds out about the baby I think he will either go to pieces, or he will be a tower of strength and take charge of the situation. :Smile:  Hoping its the latter. He's great when he is assertive :Big Grin:  

Is Jean back later on in the year? Cant see her being much of a help in this situation.

----------


## littlemo

> When Bradders finds out about the baby I think he will either go to pieces, or he will be a tower of strength and take charge of the situation. Hoping its the latter. He's great when he is assertive 
> 
> Is Jean back later on in the year? Cant see her being much of a help in this situation.


Jean's back at the end of July, apparently. I actually think she'd be quite supportive. She seems to be better in herself, and she obviously loves Stacey very much. 

Not sure about Bradley's reaction, I think he might go through both emotions. Go to pieces when he first finds out but then once he's worked through it  decides to be there for Stacey and look after her. Most likely when he realises that Stacey won't want anything to do with him, and tell him to get lost. So then he will have to beg for forgiveness! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Anyway, back to the present, is there much Bradley and Stace this week? I guess there will be some Bradley because his dad moves in with his new family. Wonder if its this week he gets to meet his 'new' sisters.

----------


## littlemo

> Anyway, back to the present, is there much Bradley and Stace this week? I guess there will be some Bradley because his dad moves in with his new family. Wonder if its this week he gets to meet his 'new' sisters.


Yeah, more Bradley than Stacey I think. I only saw Stacey being mentioned on Thursday, when Bradley tells her that he's glad his family are leaving (when they see the removal truck outside their house). But then obviously it turns out they don't.

Saw a clip of Bradley and Max for Monday, looking good!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah, more Bradley than Stacey I think. I only saw Stacey being mentioned on Thursday, when Bradley tells her that he's glad his family are leaving (when they see the removal truck outside their house). But then obviously it turns out they don't.
> 
> Saw a clip of Bradley and Max for Monday, looking good!


What happened on the clip, Littlemo?!

----------


## littlemo

> What happened on the clip, Littlemo?!


They are standing in 'the Vic', just the 2 of them. Max was saying how much he liked seeing Bradley the other day, and that he didn't want to leave the next meeting up to chance. Bradley says that he said he'd allow him to make the call. Max apologises for that. Max tells him that he doesn't expect them to be best mates. Bradley replies 'good cause that's not going to happen'. Max then says that he thought at least they could have a pint together. And it seemed like Bradley was going to accept. Well we know he does! 

This is when they talk, and realise they have stuff in common. But Jim puts a spanner in the works by saying that Tanya and the kids don't know that Bradley is living in the square. In which Bradley goes round angrily and tells Tanya who he is!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> They are standing in 'the Vic', just the 2 of them. Max was saying how much he liked seeing Bradley the other day, and that he didn't want to leave the next meeting up to chance. Bradley says that he said he'd allow him to make the call. Max apologises for that. Max tells him that he doesn't expect them to be best mates. Bradley replies 'good cause that's not going to happen'. Max then says that he thought at least they could have a pint together. And it seemed like Bradley was going to accept. Well we know he does! 
> 
> This is when they talk, and realise they have stuff in common. But Jim puts a spanner in the works by saying that Tanya and the kids don't know that Bradley is living in the square. In which Bradley goes round angrily and tells Tanya who he is!


Nooooo, Bradley actually goes around and tells Tanya who he is???!!!!!!! woweee..... Im impressed! the boy has really toughened up, and finally showed he has got balls!  :Smile:  lol Does he hate her then? I mean she was the other woman that Max left Bradley's mum for.

Was he (Bradley) wearing a nice line in golfing knit wear?  I think we should campaign for that rather fetching beige golfing jumper to make a return on chilly days. lol They must stop degeeking him. :EEK!:

----------


## littlemo

> Nooooo, Bradley actually goes around and tells Tanya who he is???!!!!!!! woweee..... Im impressed! the boy has really toughened up, and finally showed he has got balls!  lol Does he hate her then? I mean she was the other woman that Max left Bradley's mum for.
> 
> Was he (Bradley) wearing a nice line in golfing knit wear?  I think we should campaign for that rather fetching beige golfing jumper to make a return on chilly days. lol They must stop degeeking him.


I doubt Bradley likes Tanya at first, but Tanya tries to make an effort with him, and I reckon he might come round. Maybe he thinks he's being cruel to be kind by telling her. 

I've heard that Max is Tanya's first love, and they were only teenagers when they met. So maybe Bradley won't blame her. Max was the one with the baby and the wife. Plus Tanya is supposed to be a really nice person (well so the actress says anyway). I don't think i'd like her if I was Bradley mind.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I doubt Bradley likes Tanya at first, but Tanya tries to make an effort with him, and I reckon he might come round. Maybe he thinks he's being cruel to be kind by telling her. 
> 
> I've heard that Max is Tanya's first love, and they were only teenagers when they met. So maybe Bradley won't blame her. Max was the one with the baby and the wife. Plus Tanya is supposed to be a really nice person (well so the actress says anyway). I don't think i'd like her if I was Bradley mind.


Yeah, poor bradders.  Did charlie look rather fetching with his little cheeks a glowing when he was speaking on the clip.  

So do you think Max will turn out to be a bad egg or a good egg?!  i must say Im liking him.  I think he might turn out to be a decent bloke, were Bradley is concerned anyway. Not sure he will be on the level about other stuff.

----------


## diamond1

nice or not I would slap her so hard for doing that to my mum and tell max to f off because he wasnt a man enough to look after a kid.being in love is no excuse to run off and leave a kid with just his mum its disgusting and I dont care if hes 18 or 80 you just dont do it in that respect he is a total scumbag.

but bradleys a nice boy so he will no doubt come round.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, poor bradders.  Did charlie look rather fetching with his little cheeks a glowing when he was speaking on the clip.  
> 
> So do you think Max will turn out to be a bad egg or a good egg?!  i must say Im liking him.  I think he might turn out to be a decent bloke, were Bradley is concerned anyway. Not sure he will be on the level about other stuff.


I can't remember much about the way he looked to be honest. Have a look on the BBC EE site, the clips on there.

I think he'll be a good egg, with Bradley! lol. He seemed like he would have been a good father if he had stuck around. I like his character.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> nice or not I would slap her so hard for doing that to my mum and tell max to f off because he wasnt a man enough to look after a kid.being in love is no excuse to run off and leave a kid with just his mum its disgusting and I dont care if hes 18 or 80 you just dont do it in that respect he is a total scumbag.
> 
> but bradleys a nice boy so he will no doubt come round.


well there are always two sides to a story. However, I agree that I wouldnt trust myself around Tanya! She cant be that a nice character, to cop off with a married fella with a kid. :Thumbsdown:

----------


## littlemo

> nice or not I would slap her so hard for doing that to my mum and tell max to f off because he wasnt a man enough to look after a kid.being in love is no excuse to run off and leave a kid with just his mum its disgusting and I dont care if hes 18 or 80 you just dont do it in that respect he is a total scumbag.
> 
> but bradleys a nice boy so he will no doubt come round.


Liked the bit at the end, total contrast! lol. 

I can kind of understand where Max is coming from. There's no excuse, but I can see how it would have been difficult. I don't think he's a bad bloke, lots of men can have affairs and still love their kids. Plus what he was saying about Rachel stopping him from seeing Bradley, it must have been hard. And at that age going to court probably isn't something you could afford, or think about. It seems he got no help whatsoever from his dad.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I can't remember much about the way he looked to be honest. Have a look on the BBC EE site, the clips on there.
> 
> I think he'll be a good egg, with Bradley! lol. He seemed like he would have been a good father if he had stuck around. I like his character.


I would have a look but im rather technologically challenged shall we say! lol Shall have to wait for tomorrow's episode. Sounds a decent one, and if its Deanoooooooo free then it will be even better! :Cheer:

----------


## diamond1

No sorry 18 years and he didnt get in touch theres not another side.he's a spineless coward I dont belive he even bothered trying to get in contact

my dad used to say to my brothers ANY boy can get a girl pregnant it takes a real man to raise a kid

ok yeah he raised abi and lauren fair dues but look at him he couldnt give a toss if he did care...he wouldnt be getting it out for any bird he fancies at the first chance he can get!

----------


## littlemo

> well there are always two sides to a story. However, I agree that I wouldnt trust myself around Tanya! She cant be that a nice character, to cop off with a married fella with a kid.


I think she was probably young and naive. And like Max said how does Bradley know what his mum was like?! Rachel could well have been the other woman for somebody else. But if I was in Bradley's position, I would feel very differently about it!

----------


## diamond1

I would like to see him with his daughters soon because the only way I can think hes a decent bloke is by proving he is a good dad...but until then he's bad egg in my book

----------


## diamond1

ok rant over Im not actually sure where all that came from all of a sudden I just was reading what you lot where saying about him and I saw red how bizzare

----------


## Pinkbanana

> No sorry 18 years and he didnt get in touch theres not another side.he's a spineless coward I dont belive he even bothered trying to get in contact
> 
> my dad used to say to my brothers ANY boy can get a girl pregnant it takes a real man to raise a kid
> 
> ok yeah he raised abi and lauren fair dues but look at him he couldnt give a toss if he did care...he wouldnt be getting it out for any bird he fancies at the first chance he can get!




It was 13 years actually and there is another side to the story, Bradley's mum's. Not saying it makes it right. I think Eastenders will turn him into a decent fella in time, and excuses made for past transgressions. I think he will be a great addition to the show.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> No sorry 18 years and he didnt get in touch theres not another side.he's a spineless coward I dont belive he even bothered trying to get in contact
> 
> my dad used to say to my brothers ANY boy can get a girl pregnant it takes a real man to raise a kid
> 
> ok yeah he raised abi and lauren fair dues but look at him he couldnt give a toss if he did care...he wouldnt be getting it out for any bird he fancies at the first chance he can get!


i have to agree and that saying "any man can be a father it takes a real man to be a DAD" is so true

if he cared about bradders at all and was as distraught as he is trying to make out about not being allowed any contact with his son surely he wouldnt risk making the same mistake with his daughters by having another affair,
im no brain scientist but thats just stupid

----------


## Pinkbanana

> i have to agree and that saying "any man can be a father it takes a real man to be a DAD" is so true
> 
> if he cared about bradders at all and was as distraught as he is trying to make out about not being allowed any contact with his son surely he wouldnt risk making the same mistake with his daughters by having another affair,
> im no brain scientist but thats just stupid


In an ideal world...... but these things happen. Its called life. :Sad:  

Anyway back on topic hope Bradley and Jim dont fall out other this.  Love Jim, he is great. Wonder when Dot's back, im sure she will have something to say, a bible quote possibly, about this situation!

----------


## littlemo

> i have to agree and that saying "any man can be a father it takes a real man to be a DAD" is so true
> 
> if he cared about bradders at all and was as distraught as he is trying to make out about not being allowed any contact with his son surely he wouldnt risk making the same mistake with his daughters by having another affair,
> im no brain scientist but thats just stupid


Well when he has affairs I don't think he thinks about the consequences. If he can get away with it he'll do it. 

He did say that he'd had had one affair in the 12 years him and Tanya had been married. Most likely it's the only one Tanya knows about. He's probably had others. It doesn't really say how much he loves or doesn't love his kids, I don't think.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Well when he has affairs I don't think he thinks about the consequences. If he can get away with it he'll do it. 
> 
> He did say that he'd had had one affair in the 12 years him and Tanya had been married. Most likely it's the only one Tanya knows about. He's probably had others. It doesn't really say how much he loves or doesn't love his kids, I don't think.


I agree, I dont think its a reflection of how much or little he loves his kids.  I think we will find out that he does love them very much, and probably turn out to be a decent father, but probably a rather bad hubby - lets face it you wouldnt want to go there, he aint a good bet! lol

----------


## diamond1

> agree, I dont think its a reflection of how much or little he loves his kids. I think we will find out that he does love them very much, and probably turn out to be a decent father, but probably a rather bad hubby - lets face it you wouldnt want to go there, he aint a good bet! lol


enough about den watts what about this max bloke  :Stick Out Tongue:  

there is some simularites in this whole affair

----------


## Pinkbanana

> enough about den watts what about this max bloke  
> 
> there is some simularites in this whole affair


Similiarities? Does Max have a webcam too?! lol

----------


## diamond1

:Bow:   OH MY GOD that was classic  respect to you  :Clap:  LMAO wow good answer babe

----------


## littlemo

> enough about den watts what about this max bloke  
> 
> there is some simularites in this whole affair


lol. Yeah there is. Don't reckon Max is as bad a bloke as Den was though. 

I think Max will cheat again at some point. I reckon if Carly had given him the green light, he wouldn't have thought twice. But you can only punish somebody for what they've done, not what they could do. If Tanya wants to give him one chance then that's up to her.

----------


## Babe14

Love Stacey adn Bradley they were fantastic last week. Loving their romance and hope that it works out for them. Stacey/Bradley storyline is making Eastenders interesting again with lots of commical moments.

----------


## littlemo

Did anyone else see Tina Baker or Paul Ross on This Morning today?! I read on Talk Walford that the BBC refused to confirm or deny the 'Stacey pregnancy rumour' on the programme. But I saw it and I didn't see either of them on. Unless it was on first thing. I think I started watching about 10 minutes into it. Did I miss anything?!

Maybe they made a mistake and it was on GMTV or something?!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Did anyone else see Tina Baker or Paul Ross on This Morning today?! I read on Talk Walford that the BBC refused to confirm or deny the 'Stacey pregnancy rumour' on the programme. But I saw it and I didn't see either of them on. Unless it was on first thing. I think I started watching about 10 minutes into it. Did I miss anything?!
> 
> Maybe they made a mistake and it was on GMTV or something?!


 Tina Baker spoke about the rumour but doesnt have a clue if its true or not!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Did anyone else see Tina Baker or Paul Ross on This Morning today?! I read on Talk Walford that the BBC refused to confirm or deny the 'Stacey pregnancy rumour' on the programme. But I saw it and I didn't see either of them on. Unless it was on first thing. I think I started watching about 10 minutes into it. Did I miss anything?!
> 
> Maybe they made a mistake and it was on GMTV or something?!


Mmmm....... can't help there.  I didn't see either shows.  But if Enders are refusing to confirm or deny, then I reckon there must be some truth in the 'Stacey gets pregnant storyline'.  Otherwise the ol' BBC would just dismiss it straight away. Wouldn't you think?

Anyway, it isn't the first time that a BBC 'insider' has let the cat out of the bag about a upcoming storyline.  Though when they find the mole I bet the poor sod is given the boot (right up his....... :EEK!:  )!!!! lol

----------


## BlackKat

I'd say it's looking to be true - they've denied stories recently, like the Nick dying one, the fire in the Vic one, characters returning etc..so why aren't they with this one if it isn't true?

----------


## littlemo

> Tina Baker spoke about the rumour but doesnt have a clue if its true or not!


Was it on first thing?! If it wasn't I must be blind! lol. 

Did she say she'd asked and they wouldn't confirm it one way or the other? Or did she just say she hadn't had the chance to find out?!

----------


## Jada-GDR

how strange... or not really, but if it wasnt true then why dont they just say it isnt true?  :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

Only a small amount of Bradley and Stacey tonight. But they do seem to be working as a team, don't they?! She called Bradley to let him know abut Max, she was honest to him. Whereas Jim wouldn't have been. Stacey and Jim are very different in how they approach things. 

Did think Stacey was out of order saying that Max couldn't change?! Why would she say that?! Do you think Jim told her about Max not telling the family about Bradley?! I like how Bradley reverted back with 'How would you know?!'. He was quite right. She doesn't know.

And the stuff she said at the end... It's just the way she is isn't it. Talks first asks questions later! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Only a small amount of Bradley and Stacey tonight. But they do seem to be working as a team, don't they?! She called Bradley to let him know abut Max, she was honest to him. Whereas Jim wouldn't have been. Stacey and Jim are very different in how they approach things. 
> 
> Did think Stacey was out of order saying that Max couldn't change?! Why would she say that?! Do you think Jim told her about Max not telling the family about Bradley?! I like how Bradley reverted back with 'How would you know?!'. He was quite right. She doesn't know.
> 
> And the stuff she said at the end... It's just the way she is isn't it. Talks first asks questions later! lol.


Yeah, she gets very defensive. lol I guess she was only sticking up for her fella.  She really doesn't like ol' Max, or most men for that matter (with the exception of Bradders, ofcourse).

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, she gets very defensive. lol I guess she was only sticking up for her fella.  She really doesn't like ol' Max, or most men for that matter (with the exception of Bradders, ofcourse).


Yeah it surprises me that she has slept with as many blokes a she claims, because everytime someone tries it on with her, or any guy happens to be in her vicinity, she shoots them down. She hasn't got a kind word to say about any of them. But maybe she doesn't think her body is worth anything (or didn't before Bradley). Like Kat said about Andy 'you can have my body, but you'll never get to see what's in my mind'.

She didn't give a toss about Spencer did she?! She used her body as a way of manipulating him. He didn't have a clue what she was really like.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah it surprises me that she has slept with as many blokes a she claims, because everytime someone tries it on with her, or any guy happens to be in her vicinity, she shoots them down. She hasn't got a kind word to say about any of them. But maybe she doesn't think her body is worth anything (or didn't before Bradley). Like Kat said about Andy 'you can have my body, but you'll never get to see what's in my mind'.


Yeah, or maybe its because the blokes she has slept with have treated her like dirt and used her (the local bike), when she was probably orginally only looking for affection, and its left her bitter and hardened, and determined to be the user, rather than the used.  I mean, she did sleep with thingy moon, just to extort money out of him by claiming to be underage. Actually thinking about it, he was like a Bradley in many ways! lol

I think she wants to protect Bradley from being hurt, and knows that he will, being a nice guy, give his dad a chance (rightly or wrongly).  So Stacey will try and balance out (put the other side of the arguement) to the one Max is selling Bradders.  Though going by tonight's episode, Bradley is becoming his own man and taking no bull for no one!!! Respect to Bradley Bond lol :Big Grin:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Was it on first thing?! If it wasn't I must be blind! lol. 
> 
> Did she say she'd asked and they wouldn't confirm it one way or the other? Or did she just say she hadn't had the chance to find out?!


 She was on lorraine kelly doing the soaps bit at about 9.15,Lorraine Kelly introduced the segment by saying and theres rumours of a teenage pregnancy!How did you miss that!!! :Lol:  Tina Baker just blabbed it out without a soap triangle thingy!!!To be honest i think she read it in the papers and on the forums like the rest of us!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, or maybe its because the blokes she has slept with have treated her like dirt and used her (the local bike), when she was probably orginally only looking for affection, and its left her bitter and hardened, and determined to be the user, rather than the used.  I mean, she did sleep with thingy moon, just to extort money out of him by claiming to be underage. Actually thinking about it, he was like a Bradley in many ways! lol
> 
> I think she wants to protect Bradley from being hurt, and knows that he will, being a nice guy, give his dad a chance (rightly or wrongly).  So Stacey will try and balance out (put the other side of the arguement) to the one Max is selling Bradders.  Though going by tonight's episode, Bradley is becoming his own man and taking no bull for no one!!! Respect to Bradley Bond lol


Yeah Spencer was a little bit like Bradley, but it turns out Bradley had a lot more umph about him! And persevered with Stacey, because he saw who she really was. A lot more intelligent than Spencer, by all accounts! Actually Spencer was very much a moron wasn't he?! lol. 

Yeah I think your right, the ways boys have treated her in the past has probably added her hardness. I could see a story coming out from Sean actually, about some boy from her past. He left when she was 12. Maybe she lost her virginity to one of his mates?! (maybe a drug addict or something). An idea i've just put out there.  

Anyway good on Stacey for looking after Bradley! May not be in the quiet subtle way that most of us would have done it but that's Stacey for you. Wish i'd have the nerve to say something like that! lol.

----------


## littlemo

> She was on lorraine kelly doing the soaps bit at about 9.15,Lorraine Kelly introduced the segment by saying and theres rumours of a teenage pregnancy!How did you miss that!!! Tina Baker just blabbed it out without a soap triangle thingy!!!To be honest i think she read it in the papers and on the forums like the rest of us!


Lorraine Kelly?! I watched This Morning! That's where the other person said they'd got it from. They obviously made a mistake.

So Tina Baker didn't ask the BBC or anything?! Did she say she'd find out and tell us another time?!

How often are the soaps on, on Lorraine Kelly?!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Lorraine Kelly?! I watched This Morning! That's where the other person said they'd got it from. They obviously made a mistake.
> 
> So Tina Baker didn't ask the BBC or anything?! Did she say she'd find out and tell us another time?!


 She sounded as shocked and interested as us,but thats about it!She called Bradley Blushing Bradley again!Those cheeks!!! :Wub:  Isnt it Sharon Marshall on This Morning??? :Searchme:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah Spencer was a little bit like Bradley, but it turns out Bradley had a lot more umph about him! And persevered with Stacey, because he saw who she really was. A lot more intelligent than Spencer, by all accounts! Actually Spencer was very much a moron wasn't he?! lol. 
> 
> Yeah I think your right, the ways boys have treated her in the past has probably added her hardness. I could see a story coming out from Sean actually, about some boy from her past. He left when she was 12. Maybe she lost her virginity to one of his mates?! (maybe a drug addict or something). An idea i've just put out there.  
> 
> Anyway good on Stacey for looking after Bradley! May not be in the quiet subtle way that most of us would have done it but that's Stacey for you. Wish i'd have the nerve to say something like that! lol.


Yeah, but we like the feisty (some might say highly strung) Stacey! lol So you wouldn't really expect her to act any differently from the way she did tonight.  Glad after all that loved up stuff last week, she is showing her old self again! 

I wonder if she will go out of her way to make life unpleasant for max? Just hope to be honest she lets Bradley get on with it, but be around to give Max a slap if he upsets him! lol  She has a mean right hand, remember the punch she gave Bradders last week in the stomach?! :EEK!:

----------


## littlemo

> She sounded as shocked and interested as us,but thats about it!She called Bradley Blushing Bradley again!Those cheeks!!! Isnt it Sharon Marshall on This Morning???


Yeah it is. My mistake. Wish she would find out some more gossip?! What day is Sharon Marshall on This Morning?! Maybe she'll have news.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Well it looks like we will have to wait a bit longer to find out whether this baby rumour is true or false.  I am thinking it probably going to be true.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, but we like the feisty (some might say highly strung) Stacey! lol So you wouldn't really expect her to act any differently from the way she did tonight.  Glad after all that loved up stuff last week, she is showing her old self again! 
> 
> I wonder if she will go out of her way to make life unpleasant for max? Just hope to be honest she lets Bradley get on with it, but be around to give Max a slap if he upsets him! lol  She has a mean right hand, remember the punch she gave Bradders last week in the stomach?!


Yeah! lol. I do like that side of Stacey! You don't want to mess with her!

That punch she gave Bradley was pretty brutal and she wasn't even trying. Not forgetting the punch she gave both Bradley and Deano after that drug spiking incident. She can definetely take care of herself! lol. 

Lacey says she thinks Stacey and Max are going to clash, who do you think will come off worse?! lol.

----------


## littlemo

> Well it looks like we will have to wait a bit longer to find out whether this baby rumour is true or false.  I am thinking it probably going to be true.


Not sure. Don't want to get my hopes up. Even if it isn't though, there is some spectacular stuff coming up! With Sean, Ruby, all this stuff with the Brannings. It's all looking fantastic!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah! lol. I do like that side of Stacey! You don't want to mess with her!
> 
> That punch she gave Bradley was pretty brutal and she wasn't even trying. Not forgetting the punch she gave both Bradley and Deano after that drug spiking incident. She can definetely take care of herself! lol. 
> 
> Lacey says she thinks Stacey and Max are going to clash, who do you think will come off worse?! lol.


I actually think he could come off worse! lol He can talk the talk, but Stacey can be very brutal in her put downs.  I think it will be very interesting to watch. Looking forward to it! Round One..... 

What do you think? Do you think Max will try and out smart her, and cause trouble between her and Bradders?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Not sure. Don't want to get my hopes up. Even if it isn't though, there is some spectacular stuff coming up! With Sean, Ruby, all this stuff with the Brannings. It's all looking fantastic!


What Ruby to have a storyline?! Do they find her personality?! lol Only joking, what's with the Rubes?  Please dont tell me that her and Sean get it together? From what Ive seen (photo wise of Sean) him and Rubes would make a bit of an odd couple.

----------


## littlemo

> I actually think he could come off worse! lol He can talk the talk, but Stacey can be very brutal in her put downs.  I think it will be very interesting to watch. Looking forward to it! Round One..... 
> 
> What do you think? Do you think Max will try and out smart her, and cause trouble between her and Bradders?


Yeah I agree, Max would be in for a rough ride! lol. 

I don't think Stacey would get in the way of Max and Bradley's relationship though. Not unless there was a real reason behind it. I think Max would have to wind Stacey up in some way, for her to really have a go at him.

----------


## littlemo

> What Ruby to have a storyline?! Do they find her personality?! lol Only joking, what's with the Rubes?  Please dont tell me that her and Sean get it together? From what Ive seen (photo wise of Sean) him and Rubes would make a bit of an odd couple.


Ruby gets mugged on her way to the club with the takings. She ends up unconscious and in hospital. Another sad story for Stacey, she doesn't have a good time of it does she?!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Ruby gets mugged on her way to the club with the takings. She ends up unconscious and in hospital.


Crumbs, and if she goes sleep walking in the hospital......... that could be the end of Rubes.  

Can't wait to see how Dot reacts to the Max situation, doesn't she find out from Max about what Jim was really like many a year ago, that he wasn't exactly winning any dad of the year awards!

----------


## littlemo

> Crumbs, and if she goes sleep walking in the hospital......... that could be the end of Rubes.  
> 
> Can't wait to see how Dot reacts to the Max situation, doesn't she find out from Max about what Jim was really like many a year ago, that he wasn't exactly winning any dad of the year awards!


Yeah she does apparently. But I would have thought she'd have known what he's been like in the past. He was a bigot when he first arrived on the square, he was quite a violent man. It was obvious him and Carol never got along, she never made any secret of it. 

Anyway maybe the way he is with Max angers her. Dot is more of a forgiving person, and Jim just doesn't seem to have time for his son. Perhaps she feels if she can go and see Nick, he can certainly make an effort.

----------


## Nigella harman

OK guys!Theres a nice double page interview with Charlie Clements in inside soap! :Thumbsup:  Its people emailing questions,just about if he can drive,hobbies,his Mum etc!!!Nothing about Eastenders really,But the BEST! thing is they have got their awards (Inside Soap awards)and theres all the things to fill in,you know best actor/actress,best storyline etc!Laceys up for best actress and best couple with Charlie and hes up for best newcomer.................and sexiest male!!!And Deano is nowhere to be seen!So,exactly why is Deano there again!!! :Ponder:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nigella harman

Flippin hec!107 pages,once we start talking theres no stopping us is there!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## mena16

> OK guys!Theres a nice double page interview with Charlie Clements in inside soap! Its people emailing questions,just about if he can drive,hobbies,his Mum etc!!!Nothing about Eastenders really,But the BEST! thing is they have got their awards (Inside Soap awards)and theres all the things to fill in,you know best actor/actress,best storyline etc!Laceys up for best actress and best couple with Charlie and hes up for best newcomer.................and sexiest male!!!And Deano is nowhere to be seen!So,exactly why is Deano there again!!!


ah could you post the pages of that double page of charlie clements on here plz. thanx.

----------


## littlemo

I read Charlie Clements interview, it wasn't very exciting. Nothing about EE. 

He said the last holiday he had been on was Italy a year ago, he toured. He's just had a couple of weeks off recently, but didn't have time to plan anything. He hopes to get 2 weeks off in August, when he thinks he'll go somewhere. 

He hasn't passed his driving test yet, but is planning to buy a VW Golf. He said he failed his first test because he didn't indicate before going round the roundabout. I've done that, I passed 3rd time. 

He's in the film Popcorn, with Jack Ryder, but he's only got a bit part. He didn't meet any of the cast there. 

He was asked about the most famoust person he's seen is. He said Johnny Briggs when he shook hands and congratulated him at the soap awards for winning the life time achievement award. 

He's got two best friends Jack and Owen. They are in the band 'Unknown' with him, he's known them for 5 years (I think he said). 

He was asked what he'd be doing if he wasn't an actor, he said that he'd probably pursue with the band professionally, but he said that acting is all he has ever wanted to do. So I don't think we have to worry about him leaving to pursue it. 

Says he's been playing golf since he was 13 and enjoys it, and there's a lot of other cast members who play it too. Bewildered why a teenager would want to play golf?! 

Remembering this off the top of my head, but I think it's right. I read it while I was in Tescos this morning, surprised I can remember so much! lol.

----------


## Nigella harman

Well done,thats very well remembered!Mena,Im not going to scan the interview cos i can never get it to a size that people can read!Little Mo,have you voted for them in the inside soap awards,they have also made it into the shortlists in the tv choice awards,best newcomer and best actress!did you see in the inside soap on the next few weeks segment it looks as though poor Bradleys gonna have to try and cover for his cheating father so Tanya and the kids dont get hurt! :Angry:  I reckon it must be him that meets Tanya next week after that mystery text cos suddenly hes looking out for her,what do you think???

----------


## di marco

> Says he's been playing golf since he was 13 and enjoys it, and there's a lot of other cast members who play it too. Bewildered why a teenager would want to play golf?!


thanks for posting that, you remembered a lot lol!  :Smile:  i dont know why teenagers would wanna play golf either, but a few of my boy mates play golf as well so maybe its a teenage boy thing?

----------


## littlemo

> Well done,thats very well remembered!Mena,Im not going to scan the interview cos i can never get it to a size that people can read!Little Mo,have you voted for them in the inside soap awards,they have also made it into the shortlists in the tv choice awards,best newcomer and best actress!did you see in the inside soap on the next few weeks segment it looks as though poor Bradleys gonna have to try and cover for his cheating father so Tanya and the kids dont get hurt! I reckon it must be him that meets Tanya next week after that mystery text cos suddenly hes looking out for her,what do you think???


Yeah I just voted now actually. And yes you can guess I voted for Bradley and Stacey all the way! Didn't apply to go to the soap awards though, I think it would spoil it a bit somehow. 

Yes I saw that bit about Bradley and trying to stop Tanya from getting hurt. He is so nice! I can see him doing it for the sake of his sisters, but if I was Bradley, I wouldn't want to protect Tanya. Although it seems he does. 

I read Bradley walks in to find Gemma and Max together.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> OK guys!Theres a nice double page interview with Charlie Clements in inside soap! Its people emailing questions,just about if he can drive,hobbies,his Mum etc!!!Nothing about Eastenders really,But the BEST! thing is they have got their awards (Inside Soap awards)and theres all the things to fill in,you know best actor/actress,best storyline etc!Laceys up for best actress and best couple with Charlie and hes up for best newcomer.................and sexiest male!!!And Deano is nowhere to be seen!So,exactly why is Deano there again!!!


Agreed.

Oh Deanooooooooooo, dont get me started on that little squirto! lol

He is a pointless, annoying character, unlike the loveable Bradley who has got alot of depth to his character.

So what awards are Lacey and Charlie up for? Best address, actor?

----------


## BlackKat

> Oh Deanooooooooooo, dont get me started on that little squirto! lol
> 
> He is a pointless, annoying character, unlike the loveable Bradley who has got alot of depth to his character.


According to the BBC "with his cute-boy looks and winning smile, Deano's bound to be a hit with the ladies."

Yeah. Bound to be.  :Lol:   :Rotfl: 

Oh, and apparently he has magnetic charm. I assume they're talking about magnets in the repelling sense.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> According to the BBC "with his cute-boy looks and winning smile, Deano's bound to be a hit with the ladies."
> 
> Yeah. Bound to be.  
> 
> Oh, and apparently he has magnetic charm. I assume they're talking about magnets in the repelling sense.


Oh thanks for that!! I can't stop myself laughing  :Rotfl:  I take it that the BBC wrote that before Deanoooo was on screen.  Also shame they didnt tell the script writers that! lol

----------


## Nigella harman

> Agreed.
> 
> Oh Deanooooooooooo, dont get me started on that little squirto! lol
> 
> He is a pointless, annoying character, unlike the loveable Bradley who has got alot of depth to his character.
> 
> So what awards are Lacey and Charlie up for? Best address, actor?


 best address!!!!! :Lol:  Lacey best actress and best couple,Charlie best newcomer,best couple and sexiest male!If you look on the E.E news page theyve both just been shortlisted for the tv quick awards too,so we have to vote for that again I think!?

----------


## mena16

They've Got Charlie Clements Nominated For Sexiest Male, What Do Any Of You Lot Think, Wow, They Got Him As Best Sexiest, Charming.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> best address!!!!! Lacey best actress and best couple,Charlie best newcomer,best couple and sexiest male!If you look on the E.E news page theyve both just been shortlisted for the tv quick awards too,so we have to vote for that again I think!?


Hey, Ive had a hard day! lol Anyway with all the new characters moving into the square, I reckon it will win some most desirable *address* award sooner or later, or at least feature on location, location, location! lol

Charlie up for sexiest Male?! A break through for ginger, thunderbird fans everywhere, I feel!  If he is up for sexiest male, I wonder why Lacey isnt? (that is up for sexiest female, not male!).  

Oh dear, in going for a lie down in a darkened room now before I come across as an even bigger muppet! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nigella harman

I think Inside soap have a bit of a soft spot for Bradley Branning! :Wub:

----------


## mena16

> Hey, Ive had a hard day! lol Anyway with all the new characters moving into the square, I reckon it will win some most desirable *address* award sooner or later, or at least feature on location, location, location! lol
> 
> Charlie up for sexiest Male?! A break through for ginger, thunderbird fans everywhere, I feel!  If he is up for sexiest male, I wonder why Lacey isnt? (that is up for sexiest female, not male!).  
> 
> Oh dear, in going for a lie down in a darkened room now before I come across as an even bigger muppet!


OK OK, YOU DON'T HAVE TO DO THAT ANYWAYZ, IT'S QUITE FUNNY THINKING THAT HE'S UP FOR SEXIEST MALE.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Did any of the soap mags out today say anything about the preggie rumour?!

----------


## Nigella harman

OOOOH!look at the webcam snippet,Ist Sept,Bradley talking about making a decision??? :Ponder:  Could it be the pregnancy rumour????? :Searchme:

----------


## bradley_fan

I'm being really thick but I really can't make out what that webcam snippet is on about! lol

----------


## mena16

don't worry, your not the only one here, i can't really make it out myself achually.

----------


## di marco

i dont think its got anything to do with the pregnancy thing, well it doesnt sound like it to me anyway

----------


## Pinkbanana

> i dont think its got anything to do with the pregnancy thing, well it doesnt sound like it to me anyway


No, I agree, I don't think it has anything to do with the 'stacey is up the duff' rumour. Unless they are going down the bookies (who owns that place these days?!) to place a bet on what colour hair the baby will have. ginger 10/1 ect.... lol

----------


## Nigella harman

Yeah,after I posted it I thought,nah!Im jumping the gun!!! :Ninja:  But maybe jim is trying to take his mind of things!who knows,they never seem to work out as we guess anyway!!And it could just be something to do with his dad! :Searchme:  Now Im really speculating arent I!!!Ill stop now!!!But now Ive just looked at it again!!and it looks (to me!) like Jims trying to take his mind off things and Bradleys mind is somewhere else completely!Oh,Ill definately stop now!!!Its my over active imagination!Ignore me!!!!!

----------


## littlemo

The way I read it, was that he got some kind of promotion at the bank. Jim's chuffed for him, and offers to take him down the bookies give him a bit of practice. Again I could be jumping to conclusions. 

I tell myself i'm not going to read these webcam snippets, but I just can't help myself. The 1st September we're on now, can you believe it?! I don't want to know that much! Somebody stop me i've got a sickness! lol.

----------


## Nigella harman

> The way I read it, was that he got some kind of promotion at the bank. Jim's chuffed for him, and offers to take him down the bookies give him a bit of practice. Again I could be jumping to conclusions. 
> 
> I tell myself i'm not going to read these webcam snippets, but I just can't help myself. The 1st September we're on now, can you believe it?! I don't want to know that much! Somebody stop me i've got a sickness! lol.


 Isnt it a bit early for Sept,I thought it was six weeks ahead?(Or is that six weeks ahead?? :Ninja:  )They put these flippin snippets on to tease us,and now weve literally got 2 months to wait to see what the hec is going on,they are cruel!!! :Lol:  I do drive my boyfriend mad though,when I recognise one while im watching a show im like,OOh theres a snippet,and he just rolls his eyes!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Is it normal for a daughter to have such dark hair when her parents are blonde and ginger????or maybe she dyes it,Lauren i mean.

----------


## littlemo

> Isnt it a bit early for Sept,I thought it was six weeks ahead?(Or is that six weeks ahead?? )They put these flippin snippets on to tease us,and now weve literally got 2 months to wait to see what the hec is going on,they are cruel!!! I do drive my boyfriend mad though,when I recognise one while im watching a show im like,OOh theres a snippet,and he just rolls his eyes!!! Is it normal for a daughter to have such dark hair when her parents are blonde and ginger????or maybe she dyes it,Lauren i mean.


No it's more than 6 weeks. About 8 I reckon?! But sometimes they do about 25 scenes a day, so they do seem to go back and forth on the dates. 

I don't like it when I recognise snippets, it's not spontaneous. I think i'm going to make an informed decision to stop reading them now, it's wrong! lol. 

I know what you mean about Lauren. She does seem very unlike her 'parents'. But yeah it does happen. Children can take after people generations back. They don't have to be immediate family. Maybe one of Tanya's parents has black hair?!

----------


## littlemo

> Did any of the soap mags out today say anything about the preggie rumour?!


Inside Soap is the only one that's come out this week, and I didn't see anything about the 'Stacey's pregnancy rumour' in it. But I don't think they would have found out about it before they went to print. As it was only in the paper the weekend. 

Most probably we'll have to wait for Sharon Marshall or Tina Baker to say something. Unless the BBC decide to comment.

----------


## littlemo

> No, I agree, I don't think it has anything to do with the 'stacey is up the duff' rumour. Unless they are going down the bookies (who owns that place these days?!) to place a bet on what colour hair the baby will have. ginger 10/1 ect.... lol


Ah! A little gingernut baby! lol. 

I bet Stacey would never have thought in a million years she'd end up with that?! lol.

Sharon is still the owner of the bookies. Pat's the manager. Jake suddenly seemed to disappear and put all his attentions into Scarletts, but I think he does still have his hand in the bookies a bit. Not much though it seems at the moment.

----------


## di marco

> Is it normal for a daughter to have such dark hair when her parents are blonde and ginger????or maybe she dyes it,Lauren i mean.


maybe tanya dyes her hair, maybe her hairs normally brown?

----------


## BlackKat

I've done some Bradley/Stacey screencaps from last week if anyone wants to use them for them for fanart, banners etc, or just look at the pretty,  :Lol:  

Here 

Please don't repost these anywhere though.  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> maybe tanya dyes her hair, maybe her hairs normally brown?


Or it is a throw back from Jims wife ( Max's mom ) she might be dark haired ???  :Searchme:  
But I agree with DM   Tanya may be a bleached blonde,, we must watch for her dark roots as the time goes by  :Rotfl:

----------


## littlemo

Off the topic, but I just love the way you are putting the quotes. Very official! lol.

----------


## littlemo

They seem to be keeping in with Bradley and Stacey this week. They've had them in Monday and Tuesday, and I know they are both in on Thursday. They aren't big scenes but i'm glad they are showing that Stacey is being there for Bradley through his whole Max thing. They are showing their relationship in a good light. 

So have we heard anything more about the whole 'Stacey pregnancy rumour'?!

----------


## Nigella harman

> They seem to be keeping in with Bradley and Stacey this week. They've had them in Monday and Tuesday, and I know they are both in on Thursday. They aren't big scenes but i'm glad they are showing that Stacey is being there for Bradley through his whole Max thing. They are showing their relationship in a good light. 
> 
> So have we heard anything more about the whole 'Stacey pregnancy rumour'?!


 Usually the guy (Kris Green) on digi spy would have come back with some denial by now,I think its probably true and I think it would be a great storyline,but I was thinking,you know how Eastenders work,do you think they would run it alongside Honey having her baby storyline,when is their baby due,which then leads me to believe that they would have an abortion more than ever,you know the happy/sad story running alongside each other! :Ponder:  Thanks for the photos blackcat! :Thumbsup:

----------


## BlackKat

I completely forgot Honey was pregnant, lol. They seem to have disappeared, her and Billy, don't they?

----------


## littlemo

> I completely forgot Honey was pregnant, lol. They seem to have disappeared, her and Billy, don't they?


They'll be back soon for their second attempt at marriage! I think the baby's due in October?!

I think Nigella Harman might have a point about the happy/sad storyline. But if they did it that way, I think it must be a miscarriage, because I don't think Stacey would wait for 1/2 months after she finds out to have an abortion. According to the article she finds out and tells Sean about the baby in August.

Can't wait for this storyline! Nobody tell me it's fake please! lol.

----------


## Nigella harman

> They'll be back soon for their second attempt at marriage! I think the baby's due in October?!
> 
> I think Nigella Harman might have a point about the happy/sad storyline. But if they did it that way, I think it must be a miscarriage, because I don't think Stacey would wait for 1/2 months after she finds out to have an abortion. According to the article she finds out and tells Sean about the baby in August.
> 
> Can't wait for this storyline! Nobody tell me it's fake please! lol.


 OOOH!I just looked at the old episode thingy and Honey told Billy she was pregnant at the end of Jan,so wouldnt it be Aug/Sept time its due????

----------


## littlemo

> OOOH!I just looked at the old episode thingy and Honey told Billy she was pregnant at the end of Jan,so wouldnt it be Aug/Sept time its due????


Wouldn't that be Sep/October?! Billy and Honey only met in January, or was it the end of Dec?! she wasn't far gone when she found out.

Mind you I suppose it could be premature.

----------


## littlemo

Anybody here?! lol. 

Do you want to discuss something?!

----------


## BlackKat

> Wouldn't that be Sep/October?! Billy and Honey only met in January, or was it the end of Dec?! she wasn't far gone when she found out.
> 
> Mind you I suppose it could be premature.


Honey arrived at the end of November, and met Billy straight away, but I don't think they got together until December.

Just checked - Honey revealed she was pregnant 30th January. So the latest it will be due is about end of October.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Honey arrived at the end of November, and met Billy straight away, but I don't think they got together until December.
> 
> Just checked - Honey revealed she was pregnant 30th January. So the latest it will be due is about end of October.


O.K thanks! 

So can you believe nobody has denied the Stacey rumour yet?! I honestly thought it was going to be fake. It sounds pretty unbelievable really, considering all the stuff that is happening with Stacey and Bradley's family, and Ruby. It's all getting so hectic! 

I'm still not getting my hopes up too much though.

----------


## BlackKat

Have Bradley and Stacey always had a wallpaper on the BBC site or has it just been put on? First time I've seen it. Cute picture though - I've seen a smaller version of that pic but never the full shot.  :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

> O.K thanks! 
> 
> So can you believe nobody has denied the Stacey rumour yet?! I honestly thought it was going to be fake. It sounds pretty unbelievable really, considering all the stuff that is happening with Stacey and Bradley's family, and Ruby. It's all getting so hectic! 
> 
> I'm still not getting my hopes up too much though.


I hope they don't throw too much at Bradley/Stacey at one -- for one thing, it'd be too hectic like you said, but I think it'll also mean they'll burn out faster. I mean, if they do everything with their families, _and_ pregnancy this year, what's left? I'm afraid they'll use up all the good storylines straight away and just be left with the contrived 'dramatic' ones that will ruin the characters. They should spread it out a bit.

----------


## littlemo

> I hope they don't throw too much at Bradley/Stacey at one -- for one thing, it'd be too hectic like you said, but I think it'll also mean they'll burn out faster. I mean, if they do everything with their families, _and_ pregnancy this year, what's left? I'm afraid they'll use up all the good storylines straight away and just be left with the contrived 'dramatic' ones that will ruin the characters. They should spread it out a bit.


Yeah I did think Max and Sean turning up 2 months apart were very big things to deal with, but then the pregnancy thing thrown in as well, wow! 

But I do think the Max and Sean storylines will go on for a long time. There's a lot of scope with these characters. And therefore will create a lot of plotlines for Bradley and Stacey too. So I don't reckon they'll burn out. I hope their relationship strengthens because of everything they have to deal with. And having all that thrown at them so soon, if they get through this, I think they'd be able to survive anything.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I hope they don't throw too much at Bradley/Stacey at one -- for one thing, it'd be too hectic like you said, but I think it'll also mean they'll burn out faster. I mean, if they do everything with their families, _and_ pregnancy this year, what's left? I'm afraid they'll use up all the good storylines straight away and just be left with the contrived 'dramatic' ones that will ruin the characters. They should spread it out a bit.


Yeah it was like I was saying many moons (pages) ago, when this Pregnancy rumour first came to light that I thought Enders were starting to rely on these two characters too much and may end up over using them. 

Love watching ol' Stace and Bradders, but would hate it as you say if it meant they will burn out faster.  

Any news on whether this baby story is true or false yet?!  The beeb have had nearly all week to deny it, so thinking its more likely to be true, rather than false! And it fits in with Bradley's wayward dad popping up (who was only Bradley's age when he became a dad), and Stacey's brother coming into it.  It gives him a big storyline in which to establish himself in Enders.

Bytheway dont you think Enders are over doing it with the new characters of late, and there are quite a few more on the way (maybe including a ginger haired baby?!) lol

----------


## littlemo

I did see Sharon Marshall and Paul Ross on This Morning. They had already started talking by the time I turned it on, but I didn't hear any word on the Stacey pregnancy thing, from what I saw. They said you could email questions to them for the next time, maybe we should do that?! 

There are a lot of new characters, but I'm liking most of them. I don't really see the need of SJ, and what is the reason for bringing her brother into it?! I do not know. I can understand adding to existing families, like the Brannings and the Slaters, but SJ only came into it a few weeks ago.

----------


## JustJodi

> I did see Sharon Marshall and Paul Ross on This Morning. They had already started talking by the time I turned it on, but I didn't hear any word on the Stacey pregnancy thing, from what I saw. They said you could email questions to them for the next time, maybe we should do that?! 
> 
> There are a lot of new characters, but I'm liking most of them. I don't really see the need of SJ, and what is the reason for bringing her brother into it?! I do not know. I can understand adding to existing families, like the Brannings and the Slaters, but SJ only came into it a few weeks ago.


 
*if ..... SJ stays, it may mean she has a link/or ties to Walford ,some how ???* 
*I really hope that Bradley gets to know his half sisters .. it will be so cool for him,,*

----------


## littlemo

> *if ..... SJ stays, it may mean she has a link/or ties to Walford ,some how ???* 
> *I really hope that Bradley gets to know his half sisters .. it will be so cool for him,,*


I think SJ's tie will be Minty. 

I really hope Bradley gets to know his sisters too. And I think he will. Maybe the way he is with them, will have an effect on Stacey's decision?!

----------


## Nigella harman

> I think SJ's tie will be Minty. 
> 
> I really hope Bradley gets to know his sisters too. And I think he will. Maybe the way he is with them, will have an effect on Stacey's decision?!


 I think he gets on with abi,the younger one but I dont think Lauren is meant to like him,hes too geeky for her.............what does she know!! :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Bradders and Stacey are both in it tonight, right?  

Is this more or less the last time we see them (unless they are just background characters) until Stacey's mum and then bro turn up (in August, isnt it)?  They have been in it quite solidly for the last 3 or so weeks.  

When does Ruby get mugged? is that in August too?

----------


## littlemo

> Bradders and Stacey are both in it tonight, right?  
> 
> Is this more or less the last time we see them (unless they are just background characters) until Stacey's mum and then bro turn up (in August, isnt it)?  They have been in it quite solidly for the last 3 or so weeks.  
> 
> When does Ruby get mugged? is that in August too?


Yes they are both in it tonight. But it's not the last time we see them. From the spoilers it seems that Bradley is included in it quite a bit, in the upcoming weeks. There's stuff going on with Max and Tanya trying to get to know him. And I assume Stacey's going to be there too, to help him through these things. I think they might have bit parts though. They are trying to show that Bradley isn't going to succumb to Max straight away, so we don't have to see that much action between them. This week they seem to be getting back to the old storylines, with the Millers, Fowlers etc.

Not sure when Ruby get's mugged. It was a preview in the back of one of the soap magazines, so they'll be news of it on Tuesday, I reckon.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Bradders and Stacey are both in it tonight, right?  
> 
> Is this more or less the last time we see them (unless they are just background characters) until Stacey's mum and then bro turn up (in August, isnt it)?  They have been in it quite solidly for the last 3 or so weeks.  
> 
> When does Ruby get mugged? is that in August too?


 No,Bradleys in it for the next 2 weeks for sure,hes in the spoilers,dont forget weve barely seen them for months before the recent stuff probably to get them ready for all of this!If his Dads just turned up then i think Bradley will be around for the forseeable future,to be honest,i think they are gonna feature for a good few months now,theyve got a lot to get through!Bradleys family,Staceys brother,Jean,Dot coming back,Rubys mugging. :Ninja:  (which I reckon Juley will get accused of by the way!!) :Ninja:  In the next few weeks he goes to tea at Maxs,he meets his step sisters and he catches max with another woman :EEK!:  !!!etc!

----------


## littlemo

> No,Bradleys in it for the next 2 weeks for sure,hes in the spoilers,dont forget weve barely seen them for months before the recent stuff probably to get them ready for all of this!If his Dads just turned up then i think Bradley will be around for the forseeable future,to be honest,i think they are gonna feature for a good few months now,theyve got a lot to get through!Bradleys family,Staceys brother,Jean,Dot coming back,Rubys mugging. (which I reckon Juley will get accused of by the way!!) In the next few weeks he goes to tea at Maxs,he meets his step sisters and he catches max with another woman !!!etc!


Juley?! Who accuses him, do you think?! Stacey?! Always seems to jump in at the deep end doesn't she?! lol. 

Really can't wait for this stuff coming up. All sounds so brilliant! 

I do know Charlie Clements has taken some time out recently, and is supposedly taking 2 weeks off in August, but hopefully we won't notice it, if there's other good storylines going on.  And as you say he seems to feature in it a bit in the coming weeks, so that's something to look forward to. We can probably manage 2 weeks without him! lol.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Juley?! Who accuses him, do you think?! Stacey?! Always seems to jump in at the deep end doesn't she?! lol. 
> 
> Really can't wait for this stuff coming up. All sounds so brilliant! 
> 
> I do know Charlie Clements has taken some time out recently, and is supposedly taking 2 weeks off in August, but hopefully we won't notice it, if there's other good storylines going on.  And as you say he seems to feature in it a bit in the coming weeks, so that's something to look forward to. We can probably manage 2 weeks without him! lol.


 I got the impression that he had the first bit of time of before now,you know his Dad coming into it was put back,and he said they were told last minute!Im guessing Juley cos he loses his job and ends up cleaning at the vic doesnt he,i bet he suddenly has a windfall around the time Ruby gets mugged,and everyone points the finger at him!,and thats why he ends up leaving!!ALL guess work i should stress!!!

----------


## Nigella harman

Have you seen the webcam snippett?do you think Max is talking about Sean!!! :Thumbsup:   Its all kicking off!!!And we saw that webcam shot the other night of someone with their hands above their head!!!Poor Bradley and Stacey being in the middle of that!(If it is of course!!!) :Ninja:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I got the impression that he had the first bit of time of before now,you know his Dad coming into it was put back,and he said they were told last minute!Im guessing Juley cos he loses his job and ends up cleaning at the vic doesnt he,i bet he suddenly has a windfall around the time Ruby gets mugged,and everyone points the finger at him!,and thats why he ends up leaving!!ALL guess work i should stress!!!


I reckon the mugging has some connection to Juley.  Not that he actually mugs her, but he is meant to be in debt and probably has some nasty pasty type (oh I hope its not another really 'ard pink jumper wearing gangster!!) after him.  So Juley might tell them about the club or Rubes being the owner or something or maybe I haven't got a clue what Im on about! lol

Yeah, just read about Max and Bradley.  Bradders is in it for a few more weeks! hurrah! Looking forward to see how he and Sean will get on!  Wonder whether Stace will be keen for them to meet, or she will try and keep him a secret like she did with Jean?!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Just read the webcam thingy. Mmmm....... not sure what to make of that. Its for the end of August, so Sean will be in it by then. 

Somebody who has a dangerous edge to them?! At least they cant be talking about the Deanoooooo. There have been no webcam bits featuring him for a long time. Im crossing my fingers that he goes with Rosie and co to Norfork! Maybe he could apply to be the new village idiot!lol Bless him!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bradley_fan

Maybe its Sean who mugs Ruby then runs away with the money and comes back later that month and realises his victim lives with his sister ??  :Searchme:   anyway all the upcomming storylines sound mint!  :Cheer:

----------


## CrazyLea

> Juley?! Who accuses him, do you think?! Stacey?! Always seems to jump in at the deep end doesn't she?! lol.


Stacey and bradley aren't the only characters in eastenders you know.. just cos ruby is staceys mate doesnt mean she'll accuse juley.. it maye very well be jake or something

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Stacey and bradley aren't the only characters in eastenders you know..


Ofcourse Stace and Bradders are not the only characters in eastenders, but this is a thread about them!! So they are bound to feature quite highly in the posts!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CrazyLea

I wasn't saying that.. If you read it again you'll see that  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Tanya on the webcam 'he's not quite as he seems', surely she can't say it like that! It sounds pathetic. I hope they are paraphasing. 

I told myself I wouldn't read these anymore, but well I just did! lol. 

It sounds to me like Sean may have chatted Tanya up, or said something that she has reported back to Max with. Maybe something a bit saucy?! So now Max has to go and sort him out! Which causes tension between them, right from the get go!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Tanya on the webcam 'he's not quite as he seems', surely she can't say it like that! It sounds pathetic. I hope they are paraphasing. 
> 
> I told myself I wouldn't read these anymore, but well I just did! lol. 
> 
> It sounds to me like Sean may have chatted Tanya up, or said something that she has reported back to Max with. Maybe something a bit saucy?! So now Max has to go and sort him out! Which causes tension between them, right from the get go!


Yeah im really not sure what the webcam thingy is about.  They surely cant be talking about yet another new character, we have yet to meet can they?

Rather concerned, with all these new characters, that after Ive returned from my hols that the square will be total full of strange faces (and not just talking about Deanooooooo's!) that I dont recognise.

Though the one new character I'd like to see joining enders would be Bradley's mum.  I reckon that would be very revealing (explain a lot about ginger nuts)!!! Also can you imagine the kick off between her and max, and her and Tanya?!! I hope somebody in the square knows some first aid!!! lol

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I reckon that would be good! But I am also looking forward to seeing Sean. Especially if he causes a bit of a stir with Max. He might well be one of those characters that is always winding people up! Like Dennis was when he first came into it. It starts off that way, and then you start to hear more things about them, and gain sympathy, that's how it usually goes. 

Most likely the only person Sean can be emotional with is Stacey, because she's been through a lot of the same things. So perhaps Stacey is the one who is always sticking up for him (after they have sorted out their feud).

Looking forward to it!

----------


## Pinkbanana

[QUOTE=littlemo]Yeah I reckon that would be good! But I am also looking forward to seeing Sean. Especially if he causes a bit of a stir with Max. He might well be one of those characters that is always winding people up! Like Dennis was when he first came into it. It starts off that way, and then you start to hear more things about them, and gain sympathy, that's how it usually goes. QUOTE] 

When they do bring him in, and if he is a bit of a trouble maker i hope thay calm him down quite quickly, and make him likeable so folk can warm to him (unlike the unloveable Deanooo - think Im becoming rather obsessed with him, and not in a good way!).   :EEK!:  

I remember when Stacey first came into Enders!  I soooo disliked the girl!!! I remember thinking I wish someone would give her an asbo and ban her from entering within 25 miles of Albert square, and now she is one, in my humble opinion, of their best ever characters. So cant wait for the bro to turn up!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Stacey and bradley aren't the only characters in eastenders you know.. just cos ruby is staceys mate doesnt mean she'll accuse juley.. it maye very well be jake or something


 I could well see it being Jake! :EEK!:  We know what happened last time he had a go at Juley!

----------


## littlemo

100 percent agree with you on the Stacey thing! The best character! I seem to remember thinking she was quite funny when she first came into it though. Seeing the first clip of her, was just hilarious! Common as muck mind! lol. But she did it justice. 

Not sure about how they should tackle Sean, I kind of feel like we need to see what his past has done to him. With Stacey it effected her in lots of different ways. She became a trouble maker, she was promiscuous, anything to get away from her emotions, and the life she was living. 

I reckon with Sean having been on his own for a long time that would have made him very hard (from the outside). But after a while with Stacey at least I think we should see some emotion. I'm looking to see lots of sides to his personality. But not too soon. I think we need to see the tough exterior too.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> 100 percent agree with you on the Stacey thing! The best character! 
> 
> Not sure about how they should tackle Sean, I kind of feel like we need to see what his past has done to him. With Stacey it effected her in lots of different ways. She became a trouble maker, she was promiscous, anything to get away from her emotions, and the life she was living. 
> 
> I reckon with Sean having been on his own for a long time that would have made him very hard (from the outside). But after a while with Stacey at least I think we should see some emotion. I'm looking to see lots of sides to his personality. But not too soon. I think we need to see the tough exterior too.


If he's anything like Stacey, he is going to turn out to be one very complex, and interesting character! 

Did somebody on here (could have been you LittleMo) say that Stacey reverts back to her old ways, or becomes a tough cookie again when he comes in?  Sure I read somewhere that he has an adverse effect on her, I know I haven't got the brain power tonight to have made that up! lol

----------


## Nigella harman

> If he's anything like Stacey, he is going to turn out to be one very complex, and interesting character! 
> 
> Did somebody on here (could have been you LittleMo) say that Stacey reverts back to her old ways, or becomes a tough cookie again when he comes in?  Sure I read somewhere that he has an adverse effect on her, I know I haven't got the brain power tonight to have made that up! lol


I havent heard that anywhere!!!But I do think hes got a lot to live up to,people have really built him up!Im a bit concerned hes gonna encourage stacey to have an abortion(if the storys true!!) without telling Bradley,I also think it may well be him that makes Bradley go bad and not Max. :EEK!:  If he really pushes them like the rumours have suggested!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I havent heard that anywhere!!!But I do think hes got a lot to live up to,people have really built him up!Im a bit concerned hes gonna encourage stacey to have an abortion(if the storys true!!) without telling Bradley,I also think it may well be him that makes Bradley go bad and not Max. If he really pushes them like the rumours have suggested!


WHAT?! Have I missed something here??? Bradley goes BAD?! lol Please enlighten me!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I havent heard that anywhere!!!But I do think hes got a lot to live up to,people have really built him up!Im a bit concerned hes gonna encourage stacey to have an abortion(if the storys true!!) without telling Bradley,I also think it may well be him that makes Bradley go bad and not Max. If he really pushes them like the rumours have suggested!


WHAT?! Have I missed something here??? Bradley goes BAD?! lol Please enlighten me!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

I got soooo flustered there, I managed to reply twice then. :EEK!:   lol

----------


## littlemo

> If he's anything like Stacey, he is going to turn out to be one very complex, and interesting character! 
> 
> Did somebody on here (could have been you LittleMo) say that Stacey reverts back to her old ways, or becomes a tough cookie again when he comes in?  Sure I read somewhere that he has an adverse effect on her, I know I haven't got the brain power tonight to have made that up! lol


I think it said in one of the soap magazines that they would cause havoc together. I can't remember the exact wording, but they said they would be trouble! I'm really looking forward to this! Hope it doesn't stop Bradley and Stacey's relationship though, that would really upset me. 

I get the feeling that Bradley is going to try and calm Stacey down a bit, and maybe she'll get back into her old routine, hanging out with her brother, causing trouble. And she might not want to listen to what Bradley has to say. I hope that doesn't happen. I'm hoping she puts Bradley ahead of Sean, in the long term.

----------


## Nigella harman

> WHAT?! Have I missed something here??? Bradley goes BAD?! lol Please enlighten me!!!


 His dark side,we were talking about the other week,he said in the mags about it and about Bradley having a sinister side.He said the word sinister by the way!!!

----------


## littlemo

> His dark side,we were talking about the other week,he said in the mags about it and about Bradley having a sinister side.He said the word sinister by the way!!!


Did Charlie Clements say Bradley had a sinister side?! I remember us talking about it, and I seem to remember him saying about him being a hard nut to crack as far as Max was concerned. 

But is he going to have a dark side? was that proven.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Did Charlie Clements say Bradley had a sinister side?! I remember us talking about it, and I seem to remember him saying about him being a hard nut to crack as far as Max was concerned. 
> 
> But is he going to have a dark side? was that proven.


 He said sinister!! :Lol:  Honestly,I never use the word usually!!!! :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> His dark side,we were talking about the other week,he said in the mags about it and about Bradley having a sinister side.


Oooooooooooooooooh I remember now! Yeah, looking forward to seeing his 'dark side'.  Hope they aren't just talking about an obsession he has with Starwars! lol

----------


## littlemo

> He said sinister!! Honestly,I never use the word usually!!!!


O.k good to know. I'm sure I read it but I can't remember now. 

Maybe it describes how he's going to be towards Sean, if he upsets Stacey.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> He said sinister!! Honestly,I never use the word usually!!!!


Sinister?? That makes him sound like a serial killer! lol Well if people go missing in enders we will know who to point the finger at! I know which character I'd like killing off!!! Anyone want to guess who?! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Sinister?? That makes him sound like a serial killer! lol Well if people go missing in enders we will know who to point the finger at! I know which character I'd like killing off!!! Anyone want to guess who?! lol


Ah Deano?!! lol. 

Yep Bradley the serial killer! We'll have to watch out! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Ah Deano?!! lol. 
> 
> Yep Bradley the serial killer! We'll have to watch out! lol.


Oh you have got it in one, Deanoooooooooo!!!!!! lol

Yeah I reckon this could be a whole new storyline, Brad the bad lad going around bumping people off - the ginger ninja!  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

lol. 

That webcam snippet makes me laugh. Max as a dinner lady! lol. 

I reckon there's going to be some trouble between Max and Sean. I can see it now! 

I'm thinking there could be more that meets the eye to this Stacey pregnancy rumour. Maybe they are giving us that because it covers up a deeper secret?! To do with Sean maybe. Perhaps its not all as it seems.

----------


## littlemo

> I havent heard that anywhere!!!But I do think hes got a lot to live up to,people have really built him up!Im a bit concerned hes gonna encourage stacey to have an abortion(if the storys true!!) without telling Bradley,I also think it may well be him that makes Bradley go bad and not Max. If he really pushes them like the rumours have suggested!


I really hope Sean doesn't get involved in Bradley and Stacey's relationship, and that abortion thing would be disgusting! I mean Sean manipulating her into it, not the actual act of abortion itself (just to make that clear).  

I watched a scene on Dream Team with him, and there seemed to be a similar storyline going on there. Him convincing some woman to get rid of their baby, and him revelling in the fact to his mate (and the father). You may have seen it?! I didn't watch it when it was on, just a clip, someonelse might have a clearer idea of what went on than me. 

I hope he isn't that evil on EE.

----------


## BlackKat

Did anyone else find Stacey out of character in last nights eppy. She just seemed really wishy-washy and she felt like Bradley's generic girlfriend rather than Stacey.

I don't really like the way her and Jim acting anyway -- "Oh, you should do what you think is best...but just for the record I think he's complete scum and you shouldn't have anything to do with him....but, y'know, your decision." And then yesterday it was "I still think he's complete scum and you shouldn't have anything to do with him...but he's still your dad."  :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

> Did anyone else find Stacey out of character in last nights eppy. She just seemed really wishy-washy and she felt like Bradley's generic girlfriend rather than Stacey.
> 
> I don't really like the way her and Jim acting anyway -- "Oh, you should do what you think is best...but just for the record I think he's complete scum and you shouldn't have anything to do with him....but, y'know, your decision." And then yesterday it was "I still think he's complete scum and you shouldn't have anything to do with him...but he's still your dad."


I did find that. Stacey is being a bit wishy washy of late, but the thing is Stacey doesn't actually know Max. All she knows is what Bradley has told her. So I think she's trying to be impartial, but she seems to have this hatred for men, and some of her comments she can't control. Most likely her feelings for Sean are involved too. 

I don't think Stacey's passiveness will last long. It does seem like her and Sean are going to become a rather lethal combination. And as soon as Max does something to bother her, then Stacey's bound to be down on him like a ton of bricks.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Ive just read these spoilers....
24/7
Ruby borrows Â£2,000 from the club and tells Stacey that they can use it to go on holiday, but she is annoyed when Stacey suggests that Bradley come along and they end up rowing. An infuriated Ruby returns the money to the club but she is caught off guard by an intruder. 
25/7
Stacey is left worried and frustrated after Ruby's attack. She is keen to speak to the police and tells them that she knows who was responsible for the mugging.
27/7
Meanwhile, a disgusted Gus tries to make amends for Juley's actions but when Jake realises what he is trying to do, he gives him an ultimatum.

Just when I thought it was going to go quiet on the Brad and Stace front! lol
Also included last bit (27/7 spoiler) cause we were speculating as to whom mugged old Rubes.  Looks like it was Juley!!! :Mad:

----------


## bradley_fan

Juley was actually one of the last people I would have expected to mug her.  :Wal2l:  Sounds good! thanks for the info!

----------


## BlackKat

Didn't Juley's first exit involve a mugging as well? And, oddly enough, Ruby. I think he was friends with the guy that was mugging people (Derek, Mickey and Ruby) and Gus kicked him out or something.  :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

Mickey was stabbed by one of Juley's mates, I seem to remember. It's terrible that he could hurt Ruby. It's really awful! 

Glad she's got Stacey supporting her. And it seems she's all too happy to let it be known that Juley was responsible. I bet Jake won't give him a warm reception either, when he finds out the truth.

----------


## littlemo

I read the spoilers on Digital Spy and apparently Tanya didn't know Max was married when she met him, maybe that'll make Bradley see her in a different light?! But do you reckon she knew he was married when they were having sex in his and his wife's bed?! lol. I would think so.  

Tanya does seem like a nice person. I think Bradley might warm to her eventually.

----------


## littlemo

Does anyone want to talk about Bradley and Stacey?! I've noticed lately there hasn't been many messages on here. Maybe there's just not much to say, but I think we can get some debate going. 

Anyone got any early spoilers from the soap magazines coming out on Tuesday?! Any gossip you want to share?!

Please post! I'm bored! lol.

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah I'm bored too! Havn't got any spoilers though... :Ponder:  
When is the next time there wil be more couple scenes with Bradley and Stacey? We havn't seen much this week. 
If push comes to shove we could talk about how far they've come? I mean at first Stacey thought he was a rapist (then found out she was wrong) and wanted nothing to do with him. I wounder what changed her mind!?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah I'm bored too! Havn't got any spoilers though... 
> When is the next time there wil be more couple scenes with Bradley and Stacey? We havn't seen much this week. 
> If push comes to shove we could talk about how far they've come? I mean at first Stacey thought he was a rapist (then found out she was wrong) and wanted nothing to do with him. I wounder what changed her mind!?


Howdy there Bradley fan, yeah both Brad and Stace have changed a fair bit over the last few months.  I was just thinking (caught a bit of ominbus at the gym earlier) how much Bradley has toughened up, and seems very confident these days compared to when he first arrived. No longer a push over!!!

Yeah, I remember the days when Stacey said she felt sick, when poor Brad tried to kiss her and when she stormed into the cafe and told him she didnt want people to think he was the best she could get! ouch!!!

When do you think she first started to like him?  Not sure what made her change her mind (unless it was a gradual thing), unless she did quite like him from the beginning but wasn't going to admit to liking a ginger thunderbirds fan who wore beige golfing sweaters!!! How he has improved so much since those days! lol

Mind you the bigger question I think is what made Bradley keep trying when she kept knocking him back and was sooooo nasty to him in the beginning!

----------


## Nigella harman

As sad as it may be that Louisa is going(though I do think it is the right decision) I think that it is an extremely good sign for us lot! :Thumbsup:  It looks as though Stacey and Bradley could be together for quite some time now.I think the producers may think the stuff that they have got coming up may well be going so well(ie.Stacey/Bradley,The Brannings and the Slaters)That there just wasnt any room for Ruby.And that there is alot more to come.Thats all good in my eyes!!!(This is just me guessing!I have no insider knowledge!!!) :Ninja:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> As sad as it may be that Louisa is going(though I do think it is the right decision) I think that it is an extremely good sign for us lot! It looks as though Stacey and Bradley could be together for quite some time now.I think the producers may think the stuff that they have got coming up may well be going so well(ie.Stacey/Bradley,The Brannings and the Slaters)That there just wasnt any room for Ruby.And that there is alot more to come.Thats all good in my eyes!!!(This is just me guessing!I have no insider knowledge!!!)


I totally agree, Rubes going is a good thing.  She has been a spare part of late, kinda stuck in the middle of the Stace and Brad thing.  Do think she has grown on me, but her character has run its course.

I do think also that Stacey and Bradley will be together for quite a while, they are one of the best things on Enders at present and also up for quite a few awards, ie best couple, best newcomer, best actress, sexiest male(?!). so they have generated alot of interest and Charlie and Lacey make their characters so believeable and real. Yeah, I know its just a soap honest! lol

----------


## BlackKat

I dunno...I don't like it when TPTB recognise they're onto a good thing because they hardly ever seem to realise _why_. It could lead to "Everyone likes them so lets have lots and lots of melodrama because that's what people like." I'm still worried they'll get burned out this year, and I think there should have been a bigger gap between Max and Sean turning up.


I am however curious as to what Bradley's reaction to Sean will be. Not even, Sean was a person, just the fact that Bradley wasn't happy that Stacey wouldn't talk about her mum -- how is he going to react when he finds out she's got a brother she's neglected to mention?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I dunno...I don't like it when TPTB recognise they're onto a good thing because they hardly ever seem to realise _why_. It could lead to "Everyone likes them so lets have lots and lots of melodrama because that's what people like." I'm still worried they'll get burned out this year, and I think there should have been a bigger gap between Max and Sean turning up.
> 
> 
> I am however curious as to what Bradley's reaction to Sean will be. Not even, Sean was a person, just the fact that Bradley wasn't happy that Stacey wouldn't talk about her mum -- how is he going to react when he finds out she's got a brother she's neglected to mention?


Mmmmm...... I agree about them getting overused - doing too much, too quickly with them. Though loving their work at present! lol

----------


## littlemo

Wow! Thanks for the input! lol. I knew you guys had things to say! lol. 

I also can't wait for Bradley's reaction to Sean. Bradley will get more of an idea about what kind of gene pool Stacey comes from! lol. I don't think Stacey was at her worst when Bradley came into it, it will be good for him to see some of that. 

From the spoilers it seems like the next two weeks will include some Bradley moments, about Max and everything, and then the last week in July will have Stacey and Ruby moments, when she gets mugged. I assume there will be stuff between Stacey and Bradley but probably not too seriously. I think it could be that we'll have to wait until August for things to get intense.  

Exciting! Keep the comments coming! lol.

----------


## bradley_fan

Ooh yeah. Its kinda because of Bradley that Stacey and Ruby fall out which leads to Rubys mugging (If i've read the spoilers correctly!) so there are bound to be a few clips.  :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

> I am however curious as to what Bradley's reaction to Sean will be. Not even, Sean was a person, just the fact that Bradley wasn't happy that Stacey wouldn't talk about her mum -- how is he going to react when he finds out she's got a brother she's neglected to mention?


Yeah, but I hope he'll understand that like her mum Stacey doesn't talk about Sean to anyone, Bradley has made a great break through getting her to open up about Jean. Plus most people would find it difficult to talk about somebody who left you. To be fair Bradley hasn't actually asked, 'Do you have any brothers or sisters?', so she hasn't lied. 

But I think it would be good if Stacey told Bradley about Sean before he arrived in Walford. They might well do. It's sometimes the way it happens (in Walford) that you discuss somebody and then they appear. Jean's arriving before Sean, so there might be cause to. 

But then again it might be a nice surprise if he just turned up with everybody being oblivious to who he is.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I hope Sean lives up to all the hype!!!  

Ive been thinking...... and I don't like Bradley's attitude at the moment (help, I sound like a disapproving parent/teacher lol)! I was watching Enders today and admittedly I was trying to stay on a treadmill at the time, so wasn't concentrating on prog fully. But thought that in the few clips I saw (the ones with Bradders and Stacey together), he was being a bit harsh in response to what she was saying and she was being a bit too passive. Just thought it was a bit out of character for both of them.  But then again the poor sod has just had his long lost father walk back into his life, and I was probably suffering from a rush of blood to the head and lack of oxygen at the time and haven't got a clue what Im babbling on about!!!! lol

Can't wait for more Jean!!!! :Cheer:  

P.S. Are we sure that Bradders doesn't know about Sean?

----------


## littlemo

> I hope Sean lives up to all the hype!!!  
> 
> Ive been thinking...... and I don't like Bradley's attitude at the moment (help, I sound like a disapproving parent/teacher lol)! I was watching Enders today and admittedly I was trying to stay on a treadmill at the time, so wasn't concentrating on prog fully. But thought that in the few clips I saw (the ones with Bradders and Stacey together), he was being a bit harsh in response to what she was saying and she was being a bit too passive. Just thought it was a bit out of character for both of them.  But then again the poor sod has just had his long lost father walk back into his life, and I was probably suffering from a rush of blood to the head and lack of oxygen at the time and haven't got a clue what Im babbling on about!!!! lol
> 
> Can't wait for more Jean!!!! 
> 
> P.S. Are we sure that Bradders doesn't know about Sean?


I think you have a point about Stacey. I have felt, and I think a few others have felt that Stacey's been wish washy of late. But I have often thought  that Bradley has been within his rights to say what he has said. Stacey said the other day 'that Max couldn't change' (something along those lines), and Bradley replied with 'How would you know?!'. And he was exactly right, Stacey doesn't know about his dad. And whilst she can give an opinion, she can't possibly know what he is like. 

I think the reason why she isn't responding as she usually would is because she is trying to be sympathetic, and she knows he's going through a lot. She loves him, and she can empathise with what he's going through. If it had been anyone else, she would have given back as good as she got. 

I'm pretty sure Bradley doesn't know about Sean. We haven't seen Stacey tell him. The only way I think he could have found out is if Charlie said something to him on the day that he told him about Jean. But I think Bradley would have said something to her.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think you have a point about Stacey. I have felt, and I think a few others have felt that Stacey's been wish washy of late. But I have often thought  that Bradley has been within his rights to say what he has said. Stacey said the other day 'that Max couldn't change' (something along those lines), and Bradley replied with 'How would you know?!'. And he was exactly right, Stacey doesn't know about his dad. And whilst she can give an opinion, she can't possibly know what he is like. 
> 
> I think the reason why she isn't responding as she usually would is because she is trying to be sympathetic, and she knows he's going through a lot. She loves him, and she can empathise with what he's going through. If it had been anyone else, she would have given back as good as she got. 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Bradley doesn't know about Sean. We haven't seen Stacey tell him. The only way I think he could have found out is if Charlie said something to him on the day that he told him about Jean. But I think Bradley would have said something to her.


Yeah, you are probably right, if Bradders did know about Sean then they would have shown them talking about him.  Enders seem therefore to be keeping him a mystery until he comes in!!

I wonder how he will arrive, I mean both Stacey and her mum have moved homes.  So not sure how he will track them down to Walford.  

Can't wait to see abit more of the old Stace, I see what Lacey meant now when she said Stace had gone too soft! 

I agree with what you say about her empathising with him over his father and therefore being passive about his response. Its just that with their relationship in the past it has always been (and we are use to seeing)Bradders who has been the passive one and Stacey being the more forth right one!  Its like things have been reversed a bit lately. Though probably not for long!!! Cue the arrival of Sean.......... Lol

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, I remember the days when Stacey said she felt sick, when poor Brad tried to kiss her and when she stormed into the cafe and told him she didnt want people to think he was the best she could get! ouch!!!
> 
> When do you think she first started to like him?  Not sure what made her change her mind (unless it was a gradual thing), unless she did quite like him from the beginning but wasn't going to admit to liking a ginger thunderbirds fan who wore beige golfing sweaters!!! How he has improved so much since those days! lol
> 
> Mind you the bigger question I think is what made Bradley keep trying when she kept knocking him back and was sooooo nasty to him in the beginning!


There's just so much to love about these two!  :Wub:  

I think it was a gradual thing for Stacey, his charm got the better of her. But I do think when she stormed into the cafe that time she had already developed feelings for him, and that she was scared of them. It was hard for her to come to terms with the fact that she actually liked him. Plus she doesn't like people being nice to her because she doesn't think she deserves it.  

For Bradley I reckon it was attraction, but it went deeper than that. He could see that there was more to her that met the eye, he was intrigued by her bolshy personality. I think he knew that she needed somebody like him, and he needed somebody like her.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> There's just so much to love about these two!  
> 
> I think it was a gradual thing for Stacey, his charm got the better of her. But I do think when she stormed into the cafe that time she had already developed feelings for him, and that she was scared of them. It was hard for her to come to terms with the fact that she actually liked him. Plus she doesn't like people being nice to her because she doesn't think she deserves it.  
> 
> For Bradley I reckon it was attraction, but it went deeper than that. He could see that there was more to her that met the eye, he was intrigued by her bolshy personality. I think he knew that she needed somebody like him, and he needed somebody like her.


Wow respect little mo  :Bow:  You truly give an articulate and perceptive insight into these two characters and their relationship. You should be working for a soap mag!  You make such sense. I totally agree with all you have written above!

I think Bradley could see through her hard as nails exterior from the start, he said as much when they were in the Allen house when she was confessing up to the fact she had never 'done it' with anybody she had ever cared for! A nice touch that by the writers I thought to melt away alittle of her hardness with that comment. :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> I wonder how he will arrive, I mean both Stacey and her mum have moved homes.  So not sure how he will track them down to Walford.  
> 
> Can't wait to see abit more of the old Stace, I see what Lacey meant now when she said Stace had gone too soft! 
> 
> I agree with what you say about her empathising with him over his father and therefore being passive about his response. Its just that with their relationship in the past it has always been (and we are use to seeing)Bradders who has been the passive one and Stacey being the more forth right one!  Its like things have been reversed a bit lately. Though probably not for long!!! Cue the arrival of Sean.......... Lol


I'm not sure how Sean will find out where they live. He may be able to get the information from Jean's social worker?! He was on the list as one of her carers at the hospital. It still might be confidential, but he could look in the file. Or perhaps a friend that Jean's kept in contact with from back home tells him. If Sean goes to see them. 

Definetely would like to see more of the old Stacey, whilst keeping in with some of the new. I wouldn't like her to start being mean to Bradley again. The relationship is on new foundations now, there's trust, and I wouldn't like that to be ruined. 

There has been a role reversal definetely! And as you say Sean's arrival will probably put paid to that. Probably!

----------


## littlemo

> Wow respect little mo  You truly give an articulate and perceptive insight into these two characters and their relationship. You should be working for a soap mag!  You make such sense. I totally agree with all you have written above!
> 
> I think Bradley could see through her hard as nails exterior from the start, he said as much when they were in the Allen house when she was confessing up to the fact she had never 'done it' with anybody she had ever cared for! A nice touch that by the writers I thought to melt away alittle of her hardness with that comment.


Your embarrassing me now! lol. Thanks.

Yeah I loved that bit when she said 'so much for the hard as nails Stacey Slater', and he replied with 'you don't fool me for a minute'. Loved it!  :Wub: 

Ah and that thing about saying she didn't want to be drunk, Bradley was so chuffed. His face lit up when he was talking about it. 'It's such a beautiful thing to say'. Ah!  :Wub:  

God i'm welling up now!  :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I'm not sure how Sean will find out where they live. He may be able to get the information from Jean's social worker?! He was on the list as one of her carers at the hospital. It still might be confidential, but he could look in the file. Or perhaps a friend that Jean's kept in contact with from back home tells him. If Sean goes to see them. 
> 
> Definetely would like to see more of the old Stacey, whilst keeping in with some of the new. I wouldn't like her to start being mean to Bradley again. The relationship is on new foundations now, there's trust, and I wouldn't like that to be ruined. 
> 
> There has been a role reversal definetely! And as you say Sean's arrival will probably put paid to that. Probably!


The one thing about the stace n brad relationship that I hope does not change is the fact its now on an even footing. Bradley was the one making most of the effort before and doing the running, whilst Stace was very much taking him for granted at times.  I think they are very much equal these days.  

Yeah stace needs to get back to her old self, but not with bradders. though scenes like when they were watching that horror movie were quite funny! So scenes like that would be fun.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Ah and that thing about saying she didn't want to be drunk, Bradley was so chuffed. His face lit up when he was talking about it. 'It's such a beautiful thing to say'. Ah!  
> 
> God i'm welling up now!


 :Lol:  Yeah my mate and I laughed so much at that bit.  When he was telling Jim! I hate to think of the state of his past conquests (they must have been totally intoxicated), if thats anything to go by! 

Yeah, its been really nicely done this whole relationship with Stace and Bradley.  Also first class acting from Charlie and Lacey have made it fantastic to watch!

Though dont you think it was weird that when they first got together they seemed to disappear from our screens for ages. I wonder why that was?

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah stace needs to get back to her old self, but not with bradders. though scenes like when they were watching that horror movie were quite funny! So scenes like that would be fun.


Yeah! lol. What a laugh that was! 

I like the way that Stacey is aggressive in a playful sort of a way to Bradley. She teases him a bit, but it's harmless flirtation really. There's a line between that and being downright mean, and that needn't be crossed. I don't know if you used to watch Home And Away, but if you did 'Will and Gypsy', talk about a nightmare! She drove him insane! Hopefully she calmed down a bit after they left, they did end up together though.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah! lol. What a laugh that was! 
> 
> I like the way that Stacey is aggressive in a playful sort of a way to Bradley. She teases him a bit, but it's harmless flirtation really. There's a line between that and being downright mean, and that needn't be crossed. I don't know if you used to watch Home And Away, but if you did 'Will and Gypsy', talk about a nightmare! She drove him insane! Hopefully she calmed down a bit after they left, they did end up together though.


Not a big H & A fan to be honest.  Did go through a phase of watching and seem to remember a Gypsy (probably cause of the daft name).

Yeah that aggressive in a playful sort of way edge to Stacey is missing at the mo.  Though Bradders has toughened up quite a bit lately too! Hope we aren't going to get a reversal of roles here! lol

The whole pregnancy thing seems to have gone rather quiet, so wondering whether it was all hot air after all?

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah my mate and I laughed so much at that bit.  When he was telling Jim! I hate to think of the state of his past conquests (they must have been totally intoxicated), if thats anything to go by! 
> 
> Though dont you think it was weird that when they first got together they seemed to disappear from our screens for ages. I wonder why that was?


I thought Bradley was referring to Stacey and him seeing that it was something special for her.  But your idea is very amusing, I didn't think of that when I watched it. Do you mean he might have been thinking he was so ugly that girls had to get them self drunk to sleep with him?! lol. Poor thing! 

It was sad they had to take Bradley and Stacey off screen for ages. Because they had to do that, it doesn't seem like very long they've been together, when in fact it's like 4 months. Time flies so fast.

----------


## littlemo

> The whole pregnancy thing seems to have gone rather quiet, so wondering whether it was all hot air after all?


I've been wondering about it myself. It's strange nobody has said anything. Maybe it's just too soon to comment?! But I wish somebody would.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I thought Bradley was referring to Stacey and him seeing that it was something special for her.  But your idea is very amusing, I didn't think of that when I watched it. Do you mean he might have been thinking he was so ugly that girls had to get them self drunk to sleep with him?! lol. Poor thing! 
> 
> It was sad they had to take Bradley and Stacey off screen for ages. Because they had to do that, it doesn't seem like very long they've been together, when in fact it's like 4 months. Time flies so fast.


Lol I am just laughing at that comment. Girls getting totally smashed (to use a stacey term for drunk! lol) in order to sleep with the Bradders! Yeah I took it that every girl he had done it with (though I still think they should have made him a virgin, much more inkeeping with his character!) had been drunk.  Maybe needed dutch courage, rather than being repelled by him. But your reasoning does make more sense, that Stace wanted it to be special and therefore remain sober for the 'event'! lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

Also has it really been four months since the ginger ninja took on Jake and then promised Stace he would never leave or change?! Blimey where does the time go?!

Though when they got it on (so to speak) the other week, it did come across that they were just starting out.  That the last few months didn't really count.  Also why weren't folk surprised that they hadn't had done it before now? I mean they had been a couple for a few months (and with Stacey's reputation!). lol

----------


## littlemo

> Lol I am just laughing at that comment. Girls getting totally smashed (to use a stacey term for drunk! lol) in order to sleep with the Bradders! Yeah I took it that every girl he had done it with (though I still think they should have made him a virgin, much more inkeeping with his character!) had been drunk.  Maybe needed dutch courage, rather than being repelled by him. But your reasoning does make more sense, that Stace wanted it to be special and therefore remain sober for the 'event'! lol


I think they should have made Bradley a virgin too, 5 times is too much. It might not be much as far as Stacey is concerned, but as you said inkeeping with Bradley's character, it's a lot! 

I think Bradley's such a sexy guy, he's adorable. Why a woman would be turned off by him, well they'd have to be crazy! Love him! :Wub:

----------


## littlemo

> Though when they got it on (so to speak) the other week, it did come across that they were just starting out.  That the last few months didn't really count.  Also why weren't folk surprised that they hadn't had done it before now? I mean they had been a couple for a few months (and with Stacey's reputation!). lol


They've tried to keep their relationship business secret though, haven't they?! Big Mo at first was like 'she needs a good seing too', which was totally inappropriate (I have to say)! And since the whole 'alleyway incident' when Bradley took the advice from Mo and Deano, and it went horribly wrong, Stacey and Bradley have focused on themselves, and ignored the public opinion. 

But it's true after everybody finding out they'd slept together after they did, I would think somebody would have said 'that took a long time', or something along those lines. And it was strange someone didn't. Especially Deano who is always there to dig the knife in! lol.

It was nice that they waited. Even though they've been seeing each other for 4 months, they haven't been that solid. Not until the whole business with Jean was revealed, and Bradley was there for her through it. That was a good time to think about sleeping together. And Stacey realised that Bradley cared about her a great deal.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think they should have made Bradley a virgin too, 5 times is too much. It might not be much as far as Stacey is concerned, but as you said inkeeping with Bradley's character, it's a lot! 
> 
> I think Bradley's such a sexy guy, he's adorable. Why a woman would be turned off by him, well they'd have to be crazy! Love him!



Yeah, Bradders has improved no end since arriving on the square, but remember what he was like when he first arrived!!! That beige diamond print gofing jumper, it did (shall we say) nothing for him! lol It also shows that Stacey was able to look past that too! respect to her for that cos that and his other knitwear was pretty dire.  Also he didn't just look geeky, but acted really geeky in those days.  He has sooooo changed now! He has been truly degeeked!!!

Though, and Im sure you will disagree here with me little mo (cause I know how much you like Bradders!!!), Im really quite perplexed and slightly bemused as to why he is up for sexiest male???? I mean, Charlie in real life probably has it going on in that way, but Bradders Sexy?! lol Cute yes, but a sex symbol? Though I think he is more so than that annoying prat Deanooooooooooooo.

----------


## littlemo

I see your point. He isn't good looking an obvious sort of way. I reckon his personality adds to his attraction for me. At first I didn't see that he was sexy, so I reckon that had to have something to do with it. 

I really love his sexy smile. I don't think he had that it the beginning either.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Especially Deano who is always there to dig the knife in! lol.


Oh dont get me started on that annoying little demented chappy!!!  I honestly think that Enders have got to to something with that character and soon!!! He really takes the biscuit, and having him as you say putting the knife in and putting doubts in Bradley's mind or giving him duff advice has not done his character any favours.  Though you would think that Bradley being a fairly good judge of character would have told him to bog off!!! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Though you would think that Bradley being a fairly good judge of character would have told him to bog off!!! lol


Well he has. Did you hear him telling Deano that he was not to make digs at Stacey when he was around?! He said 'She's my girlfriend', and he was telling him about how it wasn't on. I think that deserved a round of applause! lol.  :Clap:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I see your point. He isn't good looking an obvious sort of way. I reckon his personality adds to his attraction for me. At first I didn't see that he was sexy, so I reckon that had to have something to do with it. 
> 
> I really love his sexy smile. I don't think he had that it the beginning either.


I agree that there is something about the Bradley! He does have a lovely smile and expressive face.  Some of the faces he pulls are brilliant, ie when Stace told him not to worry cos she had done it loads of times!!! lol

 Its just the fact he plays a geek and yet he is up for sexiest male!!! Maybe the people at inside soap are into beige knitwear big time!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Well he has. Did you hear him telling Deano that he was not to make digs at Stacey when he was around?! He said 'She's my girlfriend', and he was telling him about how it wasn't on. I think that deserved a round of applause! lol.


Oh I remember now!!! how could I forget that little gem of a moment! lol

Wish I'd taped that!!! Could play it back when Deano is on screen irritating the life out of me!!

----------


## littlemo

> I agree that there is something about the Bradley! He does have a lovely smile and expressive face.  Some of the faces he pulls are brilliant, ie when Stace told him not to worry cos she had done it loads of times!!! lol
> 
> Its just the fact he plays a geek and yet he is up for sexiest male!!! Maybe the people at inside soap are into beige knitwear big time!!!


'I've done it loads'! lol. I know it still cracks me up. He's just so adorable. The way his eyes went really wide! lol. I'm looking forward to more moments like that. 

I reckon Charlie will find it weird if he gets the award as well. He probably finds it odd now too. But it's the character isn't it?! If he was really boring with no personality at all, he wouldn't be up for it. He's just so good at what he does.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> 'I've done it loads'! lol. I know it still cracks me up. He's just so adorable. The way his eyes went really wide! lol. I'm looking forward to more moments like that. 
> 
> I reckon Charlie will find it weird if he gets the award as well. He probably finds it odd now too. But it's the character isn't it?! If he was really boring with no personality at all, he wouldn't be up for it. He's just so good at what he does.


I dont know how likely he is to win that award, but I can definitely see him walking off with best new comer! Infact, It would be a crime if he didnt get it. The last few weeks have proved what a good and versatile actor he is!

Also Lacey deserves best actress and they really should get best couple. They are way ahead the others in those categories! Well in my humble opinion!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> Oh I remember now!!! how could I forget that little gem of a moment! lol
> 
> Wish I'd taped that!!! Could play it back when Deano is on screen irritating the life out of me!!


Yep. I'd like to see Bradley have a real go at him. Just let rip!  

Deano is the kind of guy that Stacey hates. I'm glad she punched him in the face after that whole 'drugging' incident. Don't care if he didn't want to attack her, he still scared her needlessly. He's just so stupid!

----------


## littlemo

> I dont know how likely he is to win that award, but I can definitely see him walking off with best new comer! Infact, It would be a crime if he didnt get it. The last few weeks have proved what a good and versatile actor he is!
> 
> Also Lacey deserves best actress and they really should get best couple. They are way ahead the others in those categories! Well in my humble opinion!!!


Couldn't agree with you more! Fabulous! 

I wouldn't be that surprised if Charlie walked off with sexiest male though. Just because his character is so brilliant, and everybody seems to love him.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yep. I'd like to see Bradley have a real go at him. Just let rip!  
> 
> Deano is the kind of guy that Stacey hates. I'm glad she punched him in the face after that whole 'drugging' incident. Don't care if he didn't want to attack her, he still did it. He's just so stupid!


Deanooooo is a first class prat, ive met a few of them in my time! lol  So annoying !!!!

Looking back how weird was that ol' bradders getting accused of attempted rape?!!!!  

Do you reckon then that Bradders will have a deep and dark secret which will come out eventually?!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Couldn't agree with you more! Fabulous! 
> 
> I wouldn't be that surprised if Charlie walked off with sexiest male though. Just because his character is so brilliant, and everybody seems to love him.


Yeah, Bradders is such a loveable and decent chappy, unlike that wide boy Deanooo, or should I say wannabe.  He cant even pull a cracker! :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> Looking back how weird was that ol' bradders getting accused of attempted rape?!!!!  
> 
> Do you reckon then that Bradders will have a deep and dark secret which will come out eventually?!


Upsetting for Bradley to be accused of that, and strange for them to end up together after everything Stacey said about him. It's not often she admits she's wrong is it?! But in a funny way that brought them closer together. You can see the writers planned it that way.

Maybe to show the differences between Deano and Bradley, and why Stacey wouldn't go for Deano in a million years. 

Not sure about this dark secret thing. Has anything more been said about it?! Whether it's true or not I don't know.

----------


## littlemo

> He cant even pull a cracker!


Yeah! lol. 

He's supposed to be a womaniser, it's a real joke!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Upsetting for Bradley to be accused of that, and strange for them to end up together after everything Stacey said about him. It's not often she admits she's wrong is it?! But in a funny way that brought them closer together. You can see the writers planned it that way.
> 
> Maybe to show the differences between Deano and Bradley, and how Stacey wouldn't go for Deano in a million years. 
> 
> Not sure about this dark secret thing. Has anything more been said about it?! Whether it's true or not I don't know.


I have got a feeling that it came about because Charlie Clements in an interview said something about wanting Bradley to have a dark side or an edge to him.  Not sure if he was jesting!!! Think he would be mad when his character is this popular to want him to become a psycho or serial killer!! lol

Oh also didn't someone read something about a dark secret in a soap mag?! There again that isnt a good indiciation of whether he has or not, as these mags tend to embellish these things, ie I remember one mag a couple of weeks ago (front cover) making out Rubes and Stacey were going to fight over Bradley. Oh actually, I think the headline screamed betrayed! Making out that some sort of love triangle was going on! lol Thank crunchie that storyline never happened - rubes and Bradley - just WRONG!!!  :Sick:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I think there has been hints, but no articles saying what is going on. Whether it's blown out of all proportion, that is probably a possibility. 

Still waiting to see what is going to happen with the Stacey pregnancy rumour. How long are they going to drag this out?! Leaving us wondering. I am tending to think it's not true now because the producer announced Louisa leaving in the Mirror and Sun, both papers that printed the Stacey story. I don't know if that means anything?! But if they were angry with them, would they not give them the story?! Maybe that would be a bit too petty. I'm not really sure how it works.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah I think there has been hints, but no articles saying what is going on. Whether it's blown out of all proportion, that is probably a possibility. 
> 
> Still waiting to see what is going to happen with the Stacey pregnancy rumour. How long are they going to drag this out?! Leaving us wondering. I am tending to think it's not true now because the producer announced Louisa leaving in the Mirror and Sun, both papers that printed the Stacey story. I don't know if that means anything?! But if they were angry with them, would they not give them the story?! Maybe that would be a bit too petty. I'm not really sure how it works.


See your point, but if it wasn't true then those soap critics from this Morning and GMTV would have been able to find out from the beeb that it was a pile of er..... rubbish! I would have thought! Also to have two papers run the story, for me, gives it some credibility.  Though I guess we can only wait and see.........

Anyway its been really great talking to you, little mo! I didn't realise the time!  Must go to bed. Hope to speak to you sometime again soon!

----------


## littlemo

O.k. night. 

Nice speaking to you too.

And I'm hoping the pregnancy is true, but as you say, we'll have to wait unfortunately. Because nobody seems to be able to tell us anything. Shame!

----------


## Babe14

Bradley just gets better by the episode, he comes across as a softie but as we have seen when he becomes angry he will stick up for himself.

Jury is out at the mo with regards to Max/Tanya, still early days.

----------


## Nigella harman

> See your point, but if it wasn't true then those soap critics from this Morning and GMTV would have been able to find out from the beeb that it was a pile of er..... rubbish! I would have thought! Also to have two papers run the story, for me, gives it some credibility.  Though I guess we can only wait and see.........
> 
> Anyway its been really great talking to you, little mo! I didn't realise the time!  Must go to bed. Hope to speak to you sometime again soon!


 To be honest I think the more time goes on without any word the more likely it is to be true.They are more likely to say something it if it isnt true.I think we are just gonna have to wait for the press releases for confirmation now.Which would be around 3/4 weeks yeah??? :Wal2l:  And Charlie Clements...I think hes sexy!!! :Ninja:  I dont know what it is!!!but yeah!Regarding his dark side!!! :Lol:  You know when we all keep saying,"Have you noticed he seems a lot more confident,stands up for himself,etc,I think that is us seeing the beginnings of it!If you read his interview a while ago,he did say that him finishing with Stacey was the first time we see it,so I think his dark side is him being tough,standing up for himself etc,and it gradually getting more obvious!I dont think hes gonna turn into a serial killer or anything!!! :Lol:  Even though he did say sinister! :Ninja:  who knows!!!

----------


## littlemo

> You know when we all keep saying,"Have you noticed he seems a lot more confident,stands up for himself,etc,I think that is us seeing the beginnings of it!If you read his interview a while ago,he did say that him finishing with Stacey was the first time we see it,so I think his dark side is him being tough,standing up for himself etc,and it gradually getting more obvious!I dont think hes gonna turn into a serial killer or anything!!! [/LEFT]Even though he did say sinister! who knows!!!


I'm liking that side to Bradley. It's good that he can stand up to Stacey. She wouldn't like him to be a doormat. The relationship is more passionate if they both have opposite points of view on things, and Bradley isn't afraid to express them. It makes it more exciting!

----------


## littlemo

We had very few scenes with Bradley tonight, which was unfortunate. And Stacey hasn't been in it for 2, you count them! 2 episodes! lol. 

Hoping to see some good spoilers with these two in tomorrows mags.

----------


## littlemo

I just read on the AOL soap guide that when Bradley agrees to go for dinner with Tanya and Max, Stacey schemes to get Tanya to cook something for Bradley that he's allergic to. I'm sure she's doing it for the right reasons, but there could have been serious consequences. 

Anyway Max doesn't turn up so I don't think Bradley eats the meal that Tanya's prepared. Do you reckon this is a stepping stone for Stacey turning back into her old bad ways. Her hatred is clearly not directed at Bradley, but it definetely shows a certain amount of bitchiness.

----------


## bradley_fan

> I just read on the AOL soap guide that when Bradley agrees to go for dinner with Tanya and Max, Stacey schemes to get Tanya to cook something for Bradley that he's allergic to. I'm sure she's doing it for the right reasons, but there could have been serious consequences. 
> 
> Anyway Max doesn't turn up so I don't think Bradley eats the meal that Tanya's prepared. Do you reckon this is a stepping stone for Stacey turning back into her old bad ways. Her hatred is clearly not directed at Bradley, but it definetely shows a certain amount of bitchiness.


Thanks for that spoiler. Yeah I think she's doing it for the right reasons. I think she doesn't want Bradley to get hurt by his dad again so she wants him to stay well away. It isn't really her choice though and she shouldn't have made Tanya cook something she knows he can't eat. Atleast we've got abit of the old Stacey back though! And atleast she has a kinda good reason for her going back to being bitchy.
Should be good!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah! I think they are heading her character back onto the right road. She'll do anything to protect the people she cares about, whatever it involves. Quite strange how protecting Bradley would mean poisioning him though isn't it?! It's quite odd how her mind works sometimes! lol.

How could she think she'd get away with it. If Bradley had actually eaten the food he wouldn't blame Tanya, because she wasn't to know. Stacey's the only one who knows what he's allergic to. And if Tanya happened to mention that she asked Stacey for advice on what to cook for him. The blame would be very much directed at Stacey.

Unless Stacey plans to turn the tables on Tanya and would say that she told her that Bradley was allerigic to whatever she had cooked, and Tanya denies knowing about it.

Anyway this is hypothetical because Bradley doesn't eat the food (as far as I know).

----------


## littlemo

It has occured to me (and i've noticed for a while) that on the BBC Website they have advice for different subjects, and the one for safe sex has Lacey's picture on it. If Stacey was to get pregnant it would be completely contradicting it really wouldn't it?! 

Do you think the BBC usually take notice of this kind of stuff?! Or am I reading too much into it?!

Just something to write to pass the time.

----------


## Nigella harman

There is a TINY! write up for it saying pretty much what we already know but it does suggest she is so terrified of telling Bradley that she decides what to do alone.! :EEK!: Can I just add!This doesnt happen next week!I think they just wanted to be first with the news!!!Its meant to happen around the time we have already been told!

----------


## Nigella harman

I hope you can read this!!!It basically says hes got to shut this other woman up before she goes and tells Tanya shes seeing Max!In the pic where hes grappling with her!!!She has turned up pretending to get her nails done and is just about to tell Tanya,Bradley warns her off whilst Tanyas on the phone,It looks like Bradley likes Tanya and his sisters but he still doesnt like his dad and is doing it to protect the girls!The bit with Seans pic is saying that him and Bradley are gonna clash,cos he comes back from the army and is very protective over his sister!It says"Seans a big lad whos in the army-so Bradley will feel more than a bit threatened by him!!!"

----------


## littlemo

The army?! Well that's new! A lot of people tend to turn aggressive being in there don't they?! Remember Grant?! I don't like him being mean to Bradley, but i'm glad he's protective over Stacey.  Might be a nice brother to have.

Nice photo of Bradley grabbing Gemma. Gosh! Maybe he is getting a darker side!

----------


## littlemo

Just come back from reading all the soap magazines at the newsagents, the stuff printed on here is pretty much all there is, as far as Stacey and Bradley are concerned. 

There's an article about Ruby's mugging, in Soaplife. She said that the days before Juley mugs her, she's a bit unkind to him. Stacey laughs at him when he asks Phil for a cleaning job, and I think Ruby's less than sympathetic. But Louisa said she was surprised learning what Juley was to do. Because she thought like us that he cared for her. But it is Juley who does it. 

Stacey immediately realises it's Juley, but Ruby is less willing to believe. When she finds out she won't go to the police because it will hurt Gus, and she doesn't want to do that. 

Oh and I read the article about Stacey being pregnant in Inside Soap, as was said it says what we knew already, but it seems like it could be true now. It's all getting so exciting!

----------


## littlemo

Gosh, it's so boring being out of work when everybody else is in work! lol. Nobody to talk to! lol. 

Anybody there to talk about Bradley and Stacey with me?!

Looking forward to Bradley and Sean interaction!

----------


## bradley_fan

Thanks alot for the scans!
Oooh Brad looks quite scary on that pic! 
Im sorry to have a negative comment on the wonderful Bradley Branning but I really hate that top!!  :Angry:   :Lol:  
Thats new information about the army thing. Least we know he has got abit of a good  side (being protective over stacey) but i wounder if stacey will let him push Bradley around or stand up and defend him?  :Searchme:

----------


## Kisha

Bradley Fan, that's the thing about Bradley! 
Most of his clothes are...let's say it...awful but he's still sexy as hell.

Bradley gets violent. Gosh, that's something I never thought I owuld ahve the chance to see. Looking forward to it!

About the pregnancy stuff, I can see a miscarriage. Lacey and Charlie are two extremely talented actors, I'm sure they could do the storyline justice.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Woweeee........ just when you think things are quieting down!!! Got Inside Soap today, along with a few of my other trashy mags, and the front cover screams 'Stacey's pregnant!'   I hope the bit it says about her being too scared to reveal the truth to Bradley and therefore making a decision on her own is untrue - found that rather sad :Sad:  Hope that does not cue a break up!!

I bet Sean will have something to say on the matter, as it also says he is very protective of Stacey! Well he hasn't done such a good job so far, bogging off and leaving her to look after mad (er, sorry bi polar) Jean!!!

Also Sean has been in the army the last few years. Was it the foreign legion?! I mean, they do get home leave from time to time? Thought they would have a better reason for him being absent from the Slaters' lives than that, especially if he is soooo protective of Stacey.

And Charlie Clements said he could see Bradders and Sean clashing (that he Brad will feel threaten by him - well just wait till he finds out you got his little sister preggie, matey!!!) and that Sean was a big lad (?) - the mind boggles about that last bit!!! :EEK!:  


So dearest Bradders and Stacey fans, it looks like its going to be a bumpy road ahead. Please fasten your sit belts!!! lol

Oh last point (promise) Brad mad!!! Just looked at the pic of him man handling Gemma. Man he does have a dark side after all!!!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Woweeee........ just when you think things are quieting down!!! Got Inside Soap today, along with a few of my other trashy mags, and the front cover screams 'Stacey's pregnant!'   I hope the bit it says about her being too scared to reveal the truth to Bradley and therefore making a decision on her own is untrue - found that rather sad Hope that does not cue a break up!!
> 
> I bet Sean will have something to say on the matter, as it also says he is very protective of Stacey! Well he hasn't done such a good job so far, bogging off and leaving her to look after mad (er, sorry bi polar) Jean!!!
> 
> Also Sean has been in the army the last few years. Was it the foreign legion?! I mean, they do get home leave from time to time? Thought they would have a better reason for him being absent from the Slaters' lives than that, especially if he is soooo protective of Stacey.
> 
> And Charlie Clements said he could see Bradders and Sean clashing (that he Brad will feel threaten by him - well just wait till he finds out you got his little sister preggie, matey!!!) and that Sean was a big lad (?) - the mind boggles about that last bit!!! 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey,do you remember that webcam shot we saw of someone who looked like Bradley with his hands up as if someone had a gun pointed at him!!!could be sean after all! :EEK!:  From what ive seen in inside soap i sort of get the impression that Stacey will make the decision on her own which to me says she will have an abortion,other wise Bradley is bound to find out at some point isnt he!!!I think she will tell sean and he may use it in the future to gain a bit of control over them.Especially if Stacey keeps it from Bradley.With a secret like that he could cause havoc to Stacey,Bradley,even Max and Tanya!Can you imagine if he told Max and Max didnt want Bradley hurt and so Sean has a hold over Max aswell! :EEK!:  Right,Im straying into fan fic!! :Ninja:  :Ninja: Please excuse my OVER active imagination!!!!Got a bit carried away!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Hey,do you remember that webcam shot we saw of someone who looked like Bradley with his hands up as if someone had a gun pointed at him!!!could be sean after all! From what ive seen in inside soap i sort of get the impression that Stacey will make the decision on her own which to me says she will have an abortion,other wise Bradley is bound to find out at some point isnt he!!!I think she will tell sean and he may use it in the future to gain a bit of control over them.Especially if Stacey keeps it from Bradley.With a secret like that he could cause havoc to Stacey,Bradley,even Max and Tanya!Can you imagine if he told Max and Max didnt want Bradley hurt and so Sean has a hold over Max aswell! Right,Im straying into fan fic!!Please excuse my OVER active imagination!!!!Got a bit carried away!!!


I can see how something like that could happen, a BIG secret on the horizon (an abortion), and Sean using it as a hold over people to get his own way or wreaking revenge on Bradders etc... Or at the very least that secret will come back and haunt Stace in the future at some point.

I'd forgotten about that web cam tip bit!! Maybe Bradders does find out about the baby, whilst been used as target practise by Sean!!  lol Ive got a  picture in my head of Sean being a right nut, but I could be wide off the mark there! Can't wait to find out!!! August, he hits our screens, right? 

P.S. thanks for the scans!

I wonder when the Stacey is pregnant storyline kicks off?

----------


## Kim

The Stacey pregnancy thing is a summer storyline. She takes two tests before she believes the outcome.

----------


## bradley_fan

awww no Bradley and Stacey again today  :Sad:   But definetly some on friday - 
Filming today: Episode 1038 Tx: 14/07/06
STACEY: Who's the geek?
BRADLEY: Thanks very much.
STACEY: Aww look at that little face. How old were you?

Wonder why they are looking at old pictures  :Ponder:  
Slightly off topic but do you think one of the reasons Sonia went to get another drink is because Bradley was so upset?...that was abit random lol.

Yeah Nigella I can see Sean blackmailing Stacey because of the abortion and maybe manipulates her into splitting up with Bradley because he says its not fair on him or her to carry on with this big secret hanging over them....and then the truth comes out on xmas!!!....now I'm going into a fanfic!!!  :Wal2l:   lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

> awww no Bradley and Stacey again today   But definetly some on friday - 
> Filming today: Episode 1038 Tx: 14/07/06
> STACEY: Who's the geek?
> BRADLEY: Thanks very much.
> STACEY: Aww look at that little face. How old were you?
> 
> Wonder why they are looking at old pictures  
> Slightly off topic but do you think one of the reasons Sonia went to get another drink is because Bradley was so upset?...that was abit random lol.
> 
> Yeah Nigella I can see Sean blackmailing Stacey because of the abortion and maybe manipulates her into splitting up with Bradley because he says its not fair on him or her to carry on with this big secret hanging over them....and then the truth comes out on xmas!!!....now I'm going into a fanfic!!!   lol


Cor blimey, you guys should be writing for Enders, the storylines you come up with! lol

Can't help but feel sorry for Bradders tonight. The poor sod has gone from being an only child, to discovering and having to deal with two half sisters! Mind you the future is looking worse..... he could end up becoming a teenage daddy too! lol

----------


## Nigella harman

> Cor blimey, you guys should be writing for Enders, the storylines you come up with! lol
> 
> Can't help but feel sorry for Bradders tonight. The poor sod has gone from being an only child, to discovering and having to deal with two half sisters! Mind you the future is looking worse..... he could end up becoming a teenage daddy too! lol


 Youve listed the good stuff!!!The worst is Max and his women hes now got to cover for and Staceys brother fresh from the flippin army! :EEK!:  Oh flip!poor Bradley!And thats if she keeps the baby,and thats if she tells him!!! :EEK!:   :EEK!:  Still,it sounds fab!!!Im looking forwards to him getting on with his sisters!! :Thumbsup:  On the preview it shows him having dinner with Tanya,Abi and Lauren.............How uncomfortable does he look! :Ninja: And by the looks of it,he doesnt tell them hes allergic to the food and just fiddles with it! :Sick:

----------


## littlemo

Wow! How do they fit all this in?! Do they have time for any other storylines?! lol. 

I hope Sean doesn't manipulate Stacey. It's not something you'd do if you cared about your sister is it?!

Going and getting an abortion behind your boyfriends back isn't a nice thing to do. Especially when your in love with the guy, like Stacey is. How can you expect there to be any trust in the relationship after that?! But knowing Stacey she won't think about the consequences. 

I'm not sure Bradley could forgive her.

----------


## littlemo

> And Charlie Clements said he could see Bradders and Sean clashing (that he Brad will feel threaten by him - well just wait till he finds out you got his little sister preggie, matey!!!) and that Sean was a big lad (?) - the mind boggles about that last bit!!!


How Sean feels he can get up on his hind horse I don't know?! As you said he left her. I hope it's not going to be like Den and Sharon, where he tries to turn her into some virgin queen. It's like where have you been?!

Everybody in Walford knows of Stacey's repuation. And he gets upset about Bradley! lol.

Really hope Stacey sticks up for herself, and her relationship with Bradley!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Cant get over the pic I saw of Bradders with what looks like his hand around Gemma's throat!! Go Bradders!!! lol Hope he aint going to turn in to a sinister, bunny boiler sort of character. Mind it shows he cares and that he is passionate about things! Bless his little cotton socks! Though if Gemma goes missing and Bradley takes a sudden interest in Charlie's allotment i may find myself going off the ginger ninja!!!  :Ninja:

----------


## littlemo

> Slightly off topic but do you think one of the reasons Sonia went to get another drink is because Bradley was so upset?...that was abit random lol.
> 
> Yeah Nigella I can see Sean blackmailing Stacey because of the abortion and maybe manipulates her into splitting up with Bradley because he says its not fair on him or her to carry on with this big secret hanging over them....and then the truth comes out on xmas!!!....now I'm going into a fanfic!!!   lol


It seemed to me that when Bradley was talking about being a lonely 6 year old without his dad, Sonia was thinking about Rebecca. Bradley was talking about how the absence upset him, not the cheating. Like Sonia was saying to Martin, her and Rebecca are strangers. Whatever Sonia's done, Rebecca should still have her mum in her life. 

Your scenario about the pregnancy sounds good! But I don't want Stacey and Bradley to split up, and I don't want this secret hanging over them. It'd be awful waiting for it to come out, knowing that the end of their relationship was inevitable. 

Bradley has a thing about trust and opening up. How would he feel if he found out she'd been lying to him?! I don't think he'd forgive easily.

----------


## littlemo

> Ive got a  picture in my head of Sean being a right nut, but I could be wide off the mark there! Can't wait to find out!!! August, he hits our screens, right?


I think you could be right. Saying he's been in the army, there must be a reason for that, maybe thinking back to Grant. When he came out of it he was seriously psychotic. Might not be as bad as him though. 

I hope he's not going to be abusive towards women. He should be more like Dennis, it was always a strict rule of his never to hit women. He looked down on Phil and Grant as being weak.

----------


## littlemo

Starting to think over why Sean would hate Bradley so much. And I can sort of see why he wouldn't find him good enough for Stacey. As much as I love Bradley. An outisder could see it differently. 

Maybe he thinks that Stacey clung onto Bradley because she didn't have anybody else, some stability in her life, a security net. But now Sean's there, he thinks she should let him go?!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Starting to think over why Sean would hate Bradley so much. And I can sort of see why he wouldn't find him good enough for Stacey. As much as I love Bradley. An outisder could see it differently. 
> 
> Maybe he thinks that Stacey clung onto Bradley because she didn't have anybody else, some stability in her life, a security net. But now Sean's there, he thinks she should let him go?!


 I just see him as an over protective brother who just happens to be a bit of a nut whos in the army! :EEK!:  No matter who her boyfriend would be.When i talk about him manipulating the situation i could see him being all nice"dont tell him,what he doesnt know wont hurt him,ill never tell etc etc"but then when things dont go his way him bringing it up and using it to manipulate things to go his way,If him and Max dont get on,which i could see happening if he is indeed giving Bradley a hard time,then he could very well let Max know of the secret so as to hold a bit of power over him,as long as Bradley doesnt know,and those people still love him,it is a good bargaining tool for Sean. :Ninja: Who knows!!!Im looking forward to seeing what they do though! :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah Sean is way too overprotective if he thinks Bradley is a problem. What he could have done to upset him is anyone's guess. Unless he immediately finds out about the baby and that's why he doesn't like him, which is nonsense because it could happen to anybody. 

Anyway I am really excited as to the outcome of this storyline. On the one hand I don't want Bradley and Stacey to split up, but a bit of drama might do them good, as long as they work things out.

----------


## diamond1

Ive just caught up wow...I cannot wait till seans arrival why on earth do we have to wait until late august I might miss it all anyway because I might be moving to ibiza  :Crying:  

so from what I hear he is a bad boy soldier  :Searchme:  and stacey is going to get pregnant....so much to take in!!

oh and littlemo A few threads back you asked what he was like in dream team  Im not sure if anyone answered but i will anyway he was'nt evil he just was trying to manipulate his brother out of misguided revenge actually he was one of the the most popular characters of the the season if the not the most.

he was very cocky and arrogant footballer but was funny with it so im assuming EE are going down a diffrent route with the whole army thing

----------


## littlemo

Oh right, thanks for the information. 

There is a lot to take in isn't there?! It's certainly going to be a busy Summer/Autumn. 

I reckon Sean is going to be difficult but with a sensitive side also.

----------


## diamond1

> Oh right, thanks for the information. 
> 
> There is a lot to take in isn't there?! It's certainly going to be a busy Summer/Autumn. 
> 
> I reckon Sean is going to be difficult but with a sensitive side also.


hmm yeah your right about the sensitive side but I think he wont show it..I honestly belive they're making another dennis I do hope they dont copy all his traits because the whole mean and moody thing is so old now they might aswell try something new. he can still be a bad boy just without all the moody lingerings.

Bradley and sean are going to clash Big time over this baby...maybe bradley wants him and stacey to become a family but he feels diffrent and wants an abortion because it wil ruin her life

whatever happens I cannot wait

----------


## littlemo

Do you think Stacey's pregnant now?! I assume it happened one of the first times they had sex. At the moment there's all this stuff with Max going on, and Dot's coming back soon. So I can't imagine they've had much chance to be alone together recently. Or will in the near future. 

2 months also seems like an appropriate time to find out your pregnant, if your not expecting it.

----------


## littlemo

> hmm yeah your right about the sensitive side but I think he wont show it..I honestly belive they're making another dennis I do hope they dont copy all his traits because the whole mean and moody thing is so old now they might aswell try something new. he can still be a bad boy just without all the moody lingerings.
> 
> Bradley and sean are going to clash Big time over this baby...maybe bradley wants him and stacey to become a family but he feels diffrent and wants an abortion because it wil ruin her life
> 
> whatever happens I cannot wait


Yeah another Dennis, I can't wait! I don't want them to completely copy his ways, but I do like that kind of character in a soap. They create much needed drama. 

I can imagine Bradley wanting the baby. And I reckon Sean will show sense in not wanting Stacey to have it. Most likely Stacey will agree with Sean, and Bradley will be out in the cold. I really hope that's not the case.

----------


## diamond1

> Do you think Stacey's pregnant now?! I assume it happened one of the first times they had sex. At the moment there's all this stuff with Max going on, and Dot's coming back soon. So I can't imagine they've had much chance to be alone together recently. Or will in the near future. 
> 
> 2 months also seems like an appropriate time to find out your pregnant, if your not expecting it.


hmm thats a good question I would like to think yes...but they've only just started as a couple I would of thought a character like bradley would be extra careful and make sure stacey would be on the pill.

I dont know at all I would say yes

----------


## littlemo

> hmm thats a good question I would like to think yes...but they've only just started as a couple I would of thought a character like bradley would be extra careful and make sure stacey would be on the pill.
> 
> I dont know at all I would say yes


I'd think Stacey would think about the pill too, being in a serious relationship, it's something you'd think about. But I suppose they've only slept together a few times (that we know about), and if they're not sure when it's going to happen again..., I don't know. 

I think it's pretty likely she's pregnant now.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah another Dennis, I can't wait! I don't want them to completely copy his ways, but I do like that kind of character in a soap. They create much needed drama. 
> 
> I can imagine Bradley wanting the baby. And I reckon Sean will show sense in not wanting Stacey to have it. Most likely Stacey will agree with Sean, and Bradley will be out in the cold. I really hope that's not the case.


 Yeah,but dont forget they keep hinting that she doesnt tell Bradley :EEK!:  I dont think she would leave Bradley out in the cold!Sean may try to influence her decision but I would have thought she will be thinking of herself and Bradley and their relationship and their future only.Whats the betting Bradley keeps unwittingly saying stuff around her like"I dont want kids for ages!" etc etc!Without realising shes actually pregnant and taking in every word and deciding on that!(If you know what i mean!!!)You know what soaps are like! :Wal2l:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah,but dont forget they keep hinting that she doesnt tell Bradley I dont think she would leave Bradley out in the cold!Sean may try to influence her decision but I would have thought she will be thinking of herself and Bradley and their relationship and their future only.Whats the betting Bradley keeps unwittingly saying stuff around her like"I dont want kids for ages!" etc etc!Without realising shes actually pregnant and taking in every word and deciding on that!(If you know what i mean!!!)You know what soaps are like!


Yeah I know what you mean. I remember that stuff between Sharon and Dennis when they were babysitting Bobby, and he was going on about how he wanted kids. But at least she did tell him about her inability to have them in the end (which turned out to be completely false). 

I think they've got a perfect excuse for Bradley to say stuff like that. For most teenagers it wouldn't enter their heads, but because Max had him when he was 18, it gives them an opening.  

I just hope Stacey tells Bradley eventually. It's bound to come out some time down the line.

----------


## diamond1

> I'd think Stacey would think about the pill too, being in a serious relationship, it's something you'd think about. But I suppose they've only slept together a few times (that we know about), and if they're not sure when it's going to happen again..., I don't know. 
> 
> I think it's pretty likely she's pregnant now.


then again *shudder* bradley might of found one of jhonnys old condoms  :Sick:   and thought hey this will do and maybe ruby leaves because we all find out the condom was used before and bradley isnt the father jhonny is.....

jesus thats just wrong  :Sick:   :Sick:   thats the sickest thing I could think of

in all seriousness stacey might be preganant now because 2 months gone would be a perfect time for stacy to find out...going back to ruby maybe ruby leaves because she's envious of stacey being pregnant

----------


## littlemo

> then again *shudder* bradley might of found one of jhonnys old condoms   and thought hey this will do and maybe ruby leaves because we all find out the condom was used before and bradley isnt the father jhonny is.....
> 
> jesus thats just wrong    thats the sickest thing I could think of
> 
> in all seriousness stacey might be preganant now because 2 months gone would be a perfect time for stacy to find out...going back to ruby maybe ruby leaves because she's envious of stacey being pregnant


Yeah that is disgusting about Johnny! 

I don't reckon Ruby would be envious of Stacey being pregnant. She's in college, she's mapping out a career for herself. I think Ruby could leave after finding out about Stacey lying to Bradley (if she does) and the situation with Sean. Possibly.

----------


## diamond1

> Yeah that is disgusting about Johnny! 
> 
> I don't reckon Ruby would be envious of Stacey being pregnant. She's in college, she's mapping out a career for herself. I think Ruby could leave after finding out about Stacey lying to Bradley (if she does) and the situation with Sean. Possibly.


its got to do with stacey really,in one aspect there breaking a good friendship on the other NO MORE RUBY  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Ruby might be involved with the 'Stacey pregnancy storyline'. I think she'd offer support, after finding out she is pregnant.

I can't see Stacey being able to keep her pregnancy a secret from everybody other than Sean for very long. You know what the Slater household is like! And Bradley lives next door. The walls are very thin, that's been proven on more than one occassion.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Ruby might be involved with the 'Stacey pregnancy storyline'. I think she'd offer support, after finding out she is pregnant.
> 
> I can't see Stacey being able to keep her pregnancy a secret from everybody other than Sean for very long. You know what the Slater household is like! And Bradley lives next door. The walls are very thin, that's been proven on more than one occassion.


 If shes too terrified to tell Bradley something this important(lets face it,if its a serious relationship and they do love each other,he should be told over anyone),than I would imagine she will keep it an absolute secret to be sure there is no way he will find out,if she tells sean im sure he would have assured her as her brother he wouldnt tell anyone,I dont think she would tell Ruby.If she is pregnant to Bradley and has an abortion without telling him....thats bad.I understand why she would do it,but i couldnt and I dont know what i would do if i was Bradley and i found out,I cant imagine :Confused:     That is if shes pregnant,!I cant believe how much weve chatted about it and we dont even know if its happening yet!!!What are we like!

----------


## littlemo

Yeah, I can see her not telling Ruby actually. She knows that she is way too honest. She was the one she suspected of telling Bradley about where her mum lives. But still I think she would find it difficult to keep it from everybody. What about morning sickness etc?!

She should definetely tell Bradley, as you said there should be trust in a relationship.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah, I can see her not telling Ruby actually. She knows that she is way too honest. She was the one she suspected of telling Bradley about where her mum lives. But still I think she would find it difficult to keep it from everybody. What about morning sickness etc?!
> 
> She should definetely tell Bradley, as you said there should be trust in a relationship.


I don't blame her for not confiding it Rubes. She'd stress you out even more than you were already. Not convinced she is preggie yet, think there is more to come on that score (minus the Allen abode)!!! lol 

Hope she does confide in Bradders, they have been through more than your average teenage couple and are pretty strong and mature in where they stand in the relationship, so the writers by making her to scared to confess up to Bradely (if thats true) are actually taking the characters and their relationship backwards rather than forwards.  Which is a real shame in many ways. :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> Hope she does confide in Bradders, they have been through more than your average teenage couple and are pretty strong and mature in where they stand in the relationship, so the writers by making her to scared to confess up to Bradely (if thats true) are actually taking the characters and their relationship backwards rather than forwards.  Which is a real shame in many ways.


Couldn't agree with you more! They are moving forward, Stacey is starting to open up about her mum, Bradley is confiding in her about Max, for Stacey to lie to Bradley about her pregnancy is completely inappropriate. 

Although thinking back to the last time she confided in him about something (when she told him she loved him), it wasn't the reaction she was hoping for. She was scared about that. So maybe she thinks of it when she's thinking about his reaction to the pregnancy?! The fact that he can't tell her he loves her, that could have something to do with Stacey's insecurity.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Although thinking back to the last time she confided in him about something (when she told him she loved him), it wasn't the reaction she was hoping for. She was scared about that. So maybe she thinks of it when she's thinking about his reaction to the pregnancy?! The fact that he can't tell her he loves her, that could have something to do with Stacey's insecurity.


Yeah, that would make sense, because Stacey didn't get the response she was expecting last time from him, thus telling him about the pregnancy might prove very difficult for her (being unable to predict which way he will react).  I can see therefore her being scared about his response this time.  That would tie in with why they didnt have Bradley being all fluffy and declaring his undying love last week in response to her telling him she loved him! Thought that was strange at the time!!! lol

Just hope Enders DON'T mess this couple up!!! Just for once it would be nice to see a couple in Enders come through the otherside and in one piece.  This couple have so much potential and are so natural to watch (thanks to the talents of Lacey and Charlie) that it would be truly criminal to have them break up in the near future. :Mad:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I reckon they had Bradley not being able to say 'I love you' for a reason. He hugged her and they brushed past it, but her reaction to it when Ruby asked what happened, was 'we got distracted', and gave his dad as a reason for that, even though they did actually end the conversation. She could have said, 'he loves me', because he said as much (even though he didn't actually say the words). It sounded like Stacey was still a bit hurt by it. And that she didn't feel completely self assured. 

Really don't want them to break up!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, they are sowing that seed of doubt in her head for a reason, ie the  pregnancy storyline. Got fingers cross that she does manage to confess up to Bradley and not just bog off and get an abortion. Think that when it came out (cause you know it will come out sooner than later!) would be the kiss of death to the relationship.

Looking forward to seeing Bradley's darker side coming out when he half strangles Max's bit on the side!!! Not sure if I will find him doing that rather disturbing or not actually! lol When does that happen? Is it next week?

----------


## littlemo

Yes next week. Really glad Bradley isn't a push over, and showing he has a tough side might be giving us hope, that Sean won't get the upper hand ultimately. Hoping so!

Stacey should bite the bullet and tell Bradley. No sneaking about, no lying, just honesty. But this is EE isn't it, and they need to create as much drama as possible.

If we are like this now imagine what we'll be like when it's actually happening! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yes next week. Really glad Bradley isn't a push over, and showing he has a tough side might be giving us hope, that Sean won't get the upper hand ultimately. Hoping so!


Yeah, here's hoping! Do we know that Sean is going to be a pain in Bradley's side or is it what people on here are thinking?

If he's been in the army, I can see him being physically a bully. If I were Bradders I'd be hitting the gym and doing some serious weight lifting asap!!!!

I wonder if he's going to be manipulative as well, hoping he is another Dennis really.  That would make sense cause Stacey saw Dennis (well after she tried to seduce him!!!) as a brotherly figure.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, here's hoping! Do we know that Sean is going to be a pain in Bradley's side or is it what people on here are thinking?
> 
> If he's been in the army, I can see him being physically a bully. If I were Bradders I'd be hitting the gym and doing some serious weight lifting asap!!!!
> 
> I wonder if he's going to be manipulative as well, hoping he is another Dennis really.  That would make sense cause Stacey saw Dennis (well after she tried to seduce him!!!) as a brotherly figure.


I read in one of the soap magazine articles that Bradley is going to be scared of Sean. He's a big lad and he's very protective over Stacey. Charlie also said they were going to clash, as Lacey said about her and Max. So I think there is going to be some trouble between both sets of families. 

Really loved Dennis, hope Sean is a bit like him. It used to be the kind of guy that Stacey went for, but I suppose she's come to realise that they are jerks! Basically! lol. Well you wouldn't choose somebody like that as your boyfriend anyway.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah I dont normally take my soaps (well really only watch Enders these days) that seriously.  Never mind stressing about characters and their storylines! lol But really buying into this relationship, like a lot of other people.  Think Bradley and Stacey are two credible characters who have alot of charisma, that make you care what happens to them.

----------


## littlemo

Actually I doubt Stacey was under any illusions when she slept with the jack the lad types. She treated all men with contempt, and she always seems to make sure she gets the upper hand. She probably used them more than they used her. Probably like her brother in that way. Jumping to conclusions though, I don't know what Sean is like with women!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I read in one of the soap magazine articles that Bradley is going to be scared of Sean. He's a big lad and he's very protective over Stacey. Charlie also said they were going to clash, as Lacey said about her and Max. So I think there is going to be some trouble between both sets of families. 
> 
> Really loved Dennis, hope Sean is a bit like him. It used to be the kind of guy that Stacey went for, but I suppose you come to realise that they are jerks! Basically! lol. Well you wouldn't choose somebody like that as your boyfriend anyway.


Here's hoping Sean is like Dennis, and not anything like Deanoooo or I will be forced to swap Enders for Emmerdale!!! lol 

Sounds like there is going to be alot of trouble ahead then.  Not sure thats such a good thing. Depends what state it leaves their relationship in! lol

Though hoping the powers that be realise the popularity of these two (nominated for best couple, which I'd put money on them winning) and dont do anything out of character with there er.. characters, or split them up!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Actually I doubt Stacey was under any illusions when she slept with the jack the lad types. She treated all men with contempt, and she always seems to make sure she gets the upper hand. She probably used them more than they used her.


Well also she was able to remain emotionally detached, ie the hard as nails bit.  What a turn around then to the way she is with Bradders, and using the L word!!!! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Well also she was able to remain emotionally detached, ie the hard as nails bit.  What a turn around then to the way she is with Bradders, and using the L word!!!! lol


I know! They are so mean't to be!  :Wub:  

Poor Stacey, she's really been traumatised by her past hasn't she?! I don't think girls go sleeping around for no reason (and kids i'm talking about here). Definetely her dad's death, and having to cope with her mum has been a huge burden on her life.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I know! They are so mean't to be!  
> 
> Poor Stacey, she's really been traumatised by her past hasn't she?! I don't think girls go sleeping around for no reason. Definetely her dad's death, and having to cope with her mum has been a huge burden on her life.



Was her mum always a bit mental, er... I mean bi polar ,or was that caused by the trauma of losing Stace's dad?  Didn't watch Enders that much when Stacey first arrived.  I know he was Charlie's brother though.

Oh I think young girls sleep around for a number of reasons, but in Stace's case probably the need for some affection, and to be wanted by someone. Maybe even escapism from having to care for Jean.

Wish Bradley's mum was definitely coming into it, that would be very revealing about his character.  Wonder if he would revert back to being a mummy's boy.  I reckon there is something unhealthy about that relationship (not in a sexual way mind!!). She probably smothered him, and might be quite a weak person. Hence him liking the feisty Stacey!!! lol

----------


## diamond1

> Wish Bradley's mum was definitely coming into it, that would be very revealing about his character.  Wonder if he would revert back to being a mummy's boy.  I reckon there is something unhealthy about that relationship lol


mum...can I have milk? :Rotfl:  

thinking of it he dislikes normal milk does he not?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> mum...can I have milk? 
> 
> thinking of it he dislikes normal milk does he not?


Bitty?!  :Lol:    Oh you are one sick, though rather funny, person, diamond1!!! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Was her mum always a bit mental, er... I mean bi polar ,or was that caused by the trauma of losing Stace's dad?  Didn't watch Enders that much when Stacey first arrived.  I know he was Charlie's brother though.
> 
> Oh I think young girls sleep around for a number of reasons, but in Stace's case probably the need for some affection, and to be wanted by someone. Maybe even escapism from having to care for Jean.
> 
> Wish Bradley's mum was definitely coming into it, that would be very revealing about his character.  Wonder if he would revert back to being a mummy's boy.  I reckon there is something unhealthy about that relationship (not in a sexual way mind!!). She probably smothered him, and might be quite a weak person. Hence him liking the feisty Stacey!!! lol


The first time we saw Jean was in September, she hadn't really been mentioned much before then. If you watch the first scene with Stacey (which is on the BBC website by the way, it's really funny, you should see it), she mentions her mum initially, but then it's pretty much brushed under the carpet. I'm not sure if Brian's death brought her depression on.

I think Brian was Charlie's nephew, Stacey is his great-niece. 

Agree about Stacey's need for effection. You just want to hug her all the time don't you?!

I just watched the clip on the BBC website for tomorrow night. Bradley, Tanya, Abi and Lauren sitting down for dinner. He pushes the food around on his plate, Tanya says let me make you something else, because he hasn't touched it, and he says no (in a loud voice) and then says thanks after it, (Bradley ever so polite!) and tells her he's not hungry. 

Then Abi tells Bradley that he looks like dad. And he says he doesn't, and that he looks like his mum. Good stuff!

You think Stacey might have gotten an invite wouldn't you?! It might make him feel more comfortable, having her there.

----------


## diamond1

> Bitty?!    Oh you are one sick, though rather funny, person, diamond1!!! lol


It was the first thing that came to mind when I read it I had to write it :Rotfl:

----------


## Pinkbanana

[QUOTE=littlemo]
I think Brian was Charlie's nephew, Stacey is his great-niece. 

Agree about Stacey's need for effection. You just want to hug her all the time don't you?!
QUOTE] 


Well as long as those rather sharp and long nails of hers are keep under control!!! lol  I often think those nails could be a health and safety issue.

----------


## diamond1

> The first time we saw Jean was in September, she hadn't really been mentioned much before then. If you watch the first scene with Stacey (which is on the BBC website by the way, it's really funny, you should see it), she mentions her mum initially, but then it's pretty much brushed under the carpet. I'm not sure if Brian's death brought her depression on.


Are you sure it was september Im sure it was december 2004..yes because stacey had told zoe about sharon and dennis and the slaters all decided to throw her out and charlie took her to her mum and once there  she was really off her head and treated her so bad charlie took her back to walford

----------


## littlemo

> Are you sure it was september Im sure it was december 2004..yes because stacey had told zoe about sharon and dennis and they all decided to throw her out and charlie took her there and she was really off her head and treated her so bad charlie took her back


Ah yeah. That bit slipped my mind. I think there was a brief visit to her at that time, and then I think they had the few episodes in December 2005. I think. Gosh did they wait a year to bring Jean back?!

Oh i've got to go and have a look on the bbc website now. Maybe they'll have a clip or something of when she first went there. I really liked that bit.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Are you sure it was september Im sure it was december 2004..yes because stacey had told zoe about sharon and dennis and the slaters all decided to throw her out and charlie took her to her mum and once there  she was really off her head and treated her so bad charlie took her back to walford


Crumbs this is all a revelation to me. I should have stayed loyal to Enders when it was having a blip, and not (im ashamed to say) start watching Corrie.  So Stacey has been in it for a good 18 months then?

----------


## littlemo

> Crumbs this is all a revelation to me. I should have stayed loyal to Enders when it was having a blip, and not (im ashamed to say) start watching Corrie.  So Stacey has been in it for a good 18 months then?


Yeah, I feel like she's been in it forever though. She's like part of the furniture.

Yeah she arrived about a month before her 16th birthday, and she's 18 in November (I think), so it's not far off being 2 years. Time flies so fast!

----------


## diamond1

october 2004 if my memory is correct....she bedded spencer moon and tried to pull garry  :EEK!:  and im not joking 

one thing I liked was when she first came she was always on her phone to "abbey" and we never saw her until december 2005 and she was pregnant and a real CHAV and stacey reall laid into her because all the locals made fun of her mum and her 'best mate' stood by and did nothing that was iconic for stacey

----------


## Pinkbanana

> october 2004 if my memory is correct....she bedded spencer moon and tried to pull garry  and im not joking 
> 
> one thing I liked was when she first came she was always on her phone to "abbey" and we never saw her until december 2005 and she was pregnant and a real CHAV and stacey reall laid into her because all the locals made fun of her mum and her 'best mate' stood by and did nothing that was iconic for stacey


Stace best mates with a chav who is disloyal and up the duff? Well she isnt any good at picking best mates is she? I mean look who she's best buds with now!!! If I was her I'd be calling Abbey up asap, she can't be as bad or as whiney as having Rubes as a mate. And at least she wouldnt have to tie a bit of string to her at night time. lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah, I feel like she's been in it forever though. She's like part of the furniture.
> 
> Yeah she arrived about a month before her 16th birthday, and she's 18 in November (I think), so it's not far off being 2 years. Time flies so fast!


She arrived meaning the character or the actor?! They are both around the same age aren't they? Bradders is meant to be 18, whilst blushing charlie is 19 in real life.

----------


## littlemo

I just watched a clip of the episode where Stacey went back to see her mum for the first time after she left. I was reminded of how cruel she was. Charlie was saying to Jean that they are mother and daughter and they should be together. And Jean said 'you don't know what she's like', 'she's the reason i'm like this'. I felt so sad for her back then! 

When Charlie brought her back home, Big Mo was saying that she didn't want her there, 'that she was a cheat and a liar'. She looked ready to burst into tears. Poor thing!  :Crying:

----------


## diamond1

> Stace best mates with a chav who is disloyal and up the duff? Well she isnt any good at picking best mates is she? I mean look who she's best buds with now!!! If I was her I'd be calling Abbey up asap, she can't be as bad or as whiney as having Rubes as a mate. And at least she wouldnt have to tie a bit of string to her at night time. lol


not only that soon she might have to borrow baby clothes :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> She arrived meaning the character or the actor?! They are both around the same age aren't they? Bradders is meant to be 18, whilst blushing charlie is 19 in real life.


Stacey's 17, and Lacey's 18 in real life. I was talking about the character when I said when she arrived and left. I know Stacey was 16 the month after she arrived because that's when she slept with Spencer.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I just watched a clip of the episode where Stacey went back to see her mum for the first time after she left. I was reminded of how cruel she was. Charlie was saying to Jean that they are mother and daughter and they should be together. And Jean said 'you don't know what she's like', 'she's the reason i'm like this'. I felt so sad for her back then! 
> 
> When Charlie brought her back home, Big Mo was saying that she didn't want her there, 'that she was a cheat and a liar'. She looked ready to burst into tears. Poor thing!


Yeah you dont mind eastenders tinkering with characters if it an improvement, and Stacey has improved she has more depth and sides to her now. Before, from what I can gather folk didnt warm to her initially. So they had to soften her round the edges.

Think she is in tomorrows (Thursday's) episode. hurrah!!!!!!!!!

----------


## diamond1

> Stacey's 17, and Lacey's 18 in real life. I was talking about the character when I said when she arrived and left. I know Stacey was 16 the month after she arrived because that's when she slept with Spencer.


she tried to blackmail spencer though saying she was 15 he was a little like bradley and look how she used him and spat him out :Rotfl:

----------


## littlemo

> And at least she wouldnt have to tie a bit of string to her at night time. lol


Ah! Poor Ruby. 

No I think she's well out of it with Abby. Walford seems like a better neighbourhood somehow. 

When they go on location to really rough estates, like the one Demi used to live on, and the street Stacey used to live, you can see that there's much worse places to be than Walford.

Abby was horrible to her, with the things she said. I wouldn't forgive her. And Ruby is a much better class of friend. Gosh it makes me sound like a snob! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> not only that soon she might have to borrow baby clothes


Very good! lol

Yeah, she could also talk her through what benefits she needs to claim, and where's best to shoplift burberry baby clothes from. lol

----------


## diamond1

> When they go on location to really rough estates, like the one Demi used to live on, and the street Stacey used to live, you can see that there's much worse places to be than Walford.



hmm yeah I agree there could worse places to live....like the old estate I lived in london before I moved to kent  :Rotfl:

----------


## littlemo

> she tried to blackmail spencer though saying she was 15 he was a little like bradley and look how she used him and spat him out


Yep I know. But I think Bradley has his head screwed on a bit better! lol.

----------


## diamond1

> Very good! lol
> 
> Yeah, she could also talk her through what benefits she needs to claim, and where's best to shoplift burberry baby clothes from. lol


 :Rotfl:  
thinking of it has anyone discussed what stacey would name her baby

I would say CHARDONNAY?

----------


## littlemo

> Very good! lol
> 
> Yeah, she could also talk her through what benefits she needs to claim, and where's best to shoplift burberry baby clothes from. lol


Your really bad! lol. 

On a serious note though, I think Stacey would be a lot better off financially than Abby. At least she's got a boyfriend with a good job, and she's working herself. I doubt the father of Abby's baby had cash on the hip. I think they were both still in school at the time.

Max has a got a good job and all, I'm sure he could guilt him into paying out something.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> hmm yeah I agree there could worse places to live....like the old estate I lived in london before I moved to kent


Oh being a northerner who's surrounded by fields with only pit pony and the whippet to talk to for company, I feel rather deprived not to have faced the gritty realism of the south!!! lol Well actually the NE aint that bad.

----------


## diamond1

> Your really bad! lol. 
> 
> On a serious note though, I think Stacey would be a lot better off financially than Abby. At least she's got a boyfriend with a good job, and she's working herself. I doubt the father of Abby's baby had cash on the hip. I think they were both still in school at the time.
> .


 if shes like any of the girls I know they couldnt care less about the bloke...only the flat they going to be given by the counci

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I'm from a village in Wales, you don't know when your well off sometimes do you?!

Anyway I hope Stacey wouldn't call her baby Chardonnay. 

I suggested James if it's a boy, after Bradley's obsession with James Bond, and Bradley's grandad.

Assuming she has it of course, which is unlikely.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah if Stace has the baby, which I cant see happening personally, would she stay in the slater house, or bunk in with Bradders and bert next door?  I think the second option is only viable if Sonia isnt there or else both baby and mother will be driven into becoming depressed alcoholics! lol

----------


## diamond1

> Oh being a northerner who's surrounded by fields with only pit pony and the whippet to talk to for company, I feel rather deprived not to have faced the gritty realism of the south!!! lol Well actually the NE aint that bad.


aww dont knock it Id love to live somewhere like that....no happy slapping,shell suits,chavs,goths,mopeds,boy racers and drug abusers does a place exist?

the reason for my baby name thing would have to be its really OTT for stacey so chardonnay would be it

----------


## Pinkbanana

> aww dont knock it Id love to live somewhere like that....no happy slapping,shell suits,chavs,goths,mopeds,boy racers and drug abusers does a place exist?
> 
> the reason for my baby name thing would have to be its really OTT for stacey so chardonnay would be it


Well you never know, if she is a big footballers wives fan it might happen!!!! 

I reckon it will have to have a name beginnning with S to follow the tradition of Sean Slater, and Stacey Slater.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah if Stace has the baby, which I cant see happening personally, would she stay in the slater house, or bunk in with Bradders and bert next door?  I think the second option is only viable if Sonia isnt there or else both baby and mother will be driven into becoming depressed alcoholics! lol


That eradicates Jean then! 

I think Bradley would have to move into the Slaters. They are the ones that are going to be babysitting 24/7 most likely. And Stacey would want her family around her. 

Or maybe if they want a bit of space, and if Bradley has sorted things out with Max they could move in there. It's a great big house. And I think they might let them get on with things. Be a little less claustrophobic.

----------


## littlemo

> Well you never know, if she is a big footballers wives fan it might happen!!!! 
> 
> I reckon it will have to have a name beginnning with S to follow the tradition of Sean Slater, and Stacey Slater.


Sindy Slater! lol. 

Or maybe not. No but maybe the surname with be Branning.

----------


## diamond1

whoa just thought of something...when jhonny allen got arrested everything went over to ruby(?) so why didnt she get that huge mansion  :Searchme:  imagine bringing a kid up there,if ruby would bradly and stacey use it

I said it before ill say it again I love that house

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Sindy Slater! lol. 
> 
> Or maybe not.


lol Please nooooooooo!!

I think you were right when you were going along the James Bond lines.  Maybe a bond girl name, ie wasnt there a pussygalore?! Pussygalore Slater - it has a certain ring to it, dont you agree?!  :Lol:  LOL

----------


## littlemo

> lol Please nooooooooo!!
> 
> I think you were right when you were going along the James Bond lines.  Maybe a bond girl name, ie wasnt there a pussygalore?! Pussygalore Slater - it has a certain ring to it, dont you agree?!  LOL


Yeah! lol. 

Or Ursula Branning!

Actually they might think that the baby could have been conceived on their theme night, so they could think to go for either James or Ursula.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah! lol. 
> 
> Or Ursula Branning!


Oh man, they have to have the kid now!!! We've got such good names for it!!!

----------


## diamond1

> Oh man, they have to have the kid now!!! We've got such good names for it!!!


 pussygalore sorry but thats going to be saved for kats love child

----------


## Pinkbanana

> pussygalore sorry but thats going to be saved for kats love child


Good one lol

Anyway must leave, got to be up earlyish for work.  Its been fun talking to you guys!  :Big Grin:  Bye from up north!

----------


## littlemo

I think we are heading somewhat into fairytaleland here! lol. 

Most likely the number one on the list of Bradley and Stacey's priorities won't be whether to call thier baby Ursula or Pussygalore! lol. But it's fun to think about it.

----------


## diamond1

be hilarious if they just called it george :Rotfl:

----------


## littlemo

> be hilarious if they just called it george


George?! Why cause it's so ordinary?! 

I can just imagine how gorgeous their baby would be! 

But they've got to think about the serious consequences of having the baby haven't they?! It'd be very hard.

----------


## littlemo

Didn't see it myself, but according to somebody on DS they did announce today on 'This Morning' that Stacey is going to get pregnant. 

The person on DS gave a list of options of what might happen, and apparently they haven't decided yet on which one they'll pursue. They probably have mind you (decided that is). 

Stacey runs away

She keeps the baby

Whether or not she tells Bradley (seeming to suggest she doesn't)

Abortion

Miscarriage

Those were the things they mentioned (apparently).

So very much up in the air.

----------


## diamond1

> George?! Why cause it's so ordinary?! 
> 
> I can just imagine how gorgeous their baby would be! 
> 
> But they've got to think about the serious consequences of having the baby haven't they?! It'd be very hard.


Well no one would expect it...its a cool name as well  :Rotfl:  but I was saying chardonnay etc...and then they would name it george 

well money would be evry tight...stacey might need to find a better paid job,
bradley might have to quit and get a labouring job because if he is at the bottom now it might take years to get better pay and with a little baby it woud be very difficult he might have to quit

----------


## littlemo

Yeah, that could be one of the reasons Stacey doesn't want to tell him. He might think he had to quit his job. That would not be a good idea. I don't think she'd allow him to do that.

Whatever he's on though, I can imagine it's a lot more than Stacey. I think he could continue with it. He doesn't need to be with her 24/7, it's better if somebody is working.

----------


## littlemo

Seems the posioning thing with Stacey was wrong. She was quite honest about Bradley's dislikes. She was good with Tanya, I liked it! 

Seems they are trying to make us feel sympathy for Tanya, saying that she didn't know Max was married when they met. I can kind of see where she's coming from. But I can also see how Bradley must feel as well.

Did you see Stacey at the end eating cereal from the box?! Do you reckon the munchies are kicking in?! lol. She's certainly making herself at home at the Brannings isn't she?! Jim's gone though hasn't he so maybe they are making the most of it.

----------


## bradley_fan

I thought Stacey was funny " He's got more allergies than hairs on his head" "He's a nightmare"  :Rotfl:  
Yeah i was surprised to see Stacey lying on the sofa munching on cereal when there was no-one else in lol.

----------


## crazygirl

> Didn't see it myself, but according to somebody on DS they did announce today on 'This Morning' that Stacey is going to get pregnant. 
> 
> The person on DS gave a list of options of what might happen, and apparently they haven't decided yet on which one they'll pursue. They probably have mind you (decided that is). 
> 
> Stacey runs away
> 
> She keeps the baby
> 
> Whether or not she tells Bradley (seeming to suggest she doesn't)
> ...


i saw this morning and yes sharon marshall said that stacey does fall pregnant with brads baby but does not know weather she will keep it,abort it or even tell beadley about the pregnancy

----------


## littlemo

> i saw this morning and yes sharon marshall said that stacey does fall pregnant with brads baby but does not know weather she will keep it,abort it or even tell bradley about the pregnancy


I didn't see it, people keep telling me about it. And i'm annoyed I didn't watch it. 

If there's dispute about whether she'll tell him, I assume it's going to take a long time for her to come clean (if she does). So sad about that.

Did she say it in a knowing way?! Like she knew but couldn't tell us.

----------


## littlemo

> I thought Stacey was funny " He's got more allergies than hairs on his head" "He's a nightmare"  
> Yeah i was surprised to see Stacey lying on the sofa munching on cereal when there was no-one else in lol.


Yeah Stacey has got some classic lines! 

I think Sonia might have let Stacey in. She could have been sitting in the kitchen?! Or perhaps Bradley said he'd leave it on the latch or something.

----------


## littlemo

Just watched the clip for tomorrow. Bradley and Max in the shop. Max tries to talk, Bradley tells him that he doesn't give a damn about him, but he says he can't help feeling sorry for his family. He says he's going to hurt them the same way. And Max says 'no'. Bradley walks away. 

So it confirms why Bradley stops Gemma from confessing the truth. It seems he's warming to Tanya. Hope Bradley becomes a bit more of a brother to his sisters, Abi clearly likes him, and I reckon Lauren could too, despite her jokes. It'd be nice.

Gosh, I'm talking for Wales here! lol. Doesn't anyone have anything to say?!

----------


## diamond1

I can see lauren and Brad (lol) bonding (no pun intended) in the future I like lauren how old is she now?

the other one is ok as well

----------


## Kim

> I can see lauren and Brad (lol) bonding (no pun intended) in the future I like lauren how old is she now?
> 
> the other one is ok as well


We don't know. I think about 11 or something.

----------


## littlemo

Lauren's 12. Jo Joyner (Tanya) said it on This Morning. She couldn't believe that she could be a mum to somebody so old, but then she said she did the maths and realised that she could. 

Apparently she hasn't played a mum before.

----------


## diamond1

> Lauren's 12. Jo Joyner (Tanya) said it on This Morning. She couldn't believe that she could be a mum to somebody so old, but then she said she did the maths and realised that she could. 
> 
> Apparently she hasn't played a mum before.


 she reminds me of someone I cant think who 

before anyone says the show she was on before I didnt watch it,she looks like someone I know I cant put my finger on it I really like tanya she is great and like I say she reminds me of someone 

laurens 12 so she does that mean they realized she was pregnant just after max left brad's mum

and his new official name is brad lol

----------


## littlemo

> laurens 12 so she does that mean they realized she was pregnant just after max left brad's mum


I wonder that myself, Max came to Bradley's 6 birthday, he's 18, Lauren's 12. It seems to fit into place. But why wouldn't Tanya bring that up to Bradley?! It would have been the perfect excuse to say I was pregnant when Max told me that he was married. So she was in love with him, and carrying his baby, Bradley might be able to sympathise with her more.

But then again it wouldn't look good on Max would it?! It'd be like he was replacing one child with another.

----------


## littlemo

Nice photos of Bradley at the beginning of tonight's episode! lol. Bright ginger hair?! Do you think they were actually of him? 

Stacey sticking up for him again. She's passionate about the things she loves isn't she?! lol.

----------


## littlemo

Anybody want to talk?! I'm bored! lol. 

About a month to go until Sean. Really loving the Brannings at the moment! We are really starting to see Max's slimy side. Another Den perhaps?! 

Going away for 2 weeks on Tuesday, hoping to get it taped. I hope to have a lot to catch up on when I get back. 

Stacey seems to have moved into the Brannings. While Jim's away the cats will come out and play! lol.

----------


## Kim

I think Max just likes one child. Hey, I wasn't allowed to see Brad, but oh well, there's another one on the way! Then with Lauren and Abi, it seems as if he is closer to Abi, so he must have given Lauren the back seat when Abi was born.

----------


## littlemo

> I think Max just likes one child. Hey, I wasn't allowed to see Brad, but oh well, there's another one on the way! Then with Lauren and Abi, it seems as if he is closer to Abi, so he must have given Lauren the back seat when Abi was born.


I think it must seem that way to Bradley, but I do think Max has genuine love for all his children. He hasn't been able to show it properly to Bradley yet but I think he will be given the opportunity in the future, possibly with the Sean situation?! 

I read in an interview that they'll be able to progress with their relationship once Bradley has accepted that Max won't change. That he shouldn't try and mould him into the dad he wants, because it won't happen. I think the relationship could really work. I think Max would be a good dad to him if he was given a chance to be.

----------


## littlemo

Just watched the clip for Monday, gosh Gemma is one manipulative so and so isn't she?! lol. 

Just in case you haven't seen it. Gemma was in the square following Max, Max is heading over to one side of the square, Gemma says 'I thought you lived over there' pointing in the other direction. And he asks her if she's been knocking on doors. Which she clearly has been. Then she says 'I know your scared but we can tell her together', meaning Tanya. And he's like 'What?!'.

She's lost her marbles, seriously. Just Friday night he was telling her that there's absolutely no way that he would give up his family for her, and now she's somehow got it into her head that he's going to magically change his mind. Or that she can convince him to. I don't think she really believes it herself though. 

She's so selfish!

----------


## Kim

> Then she says 'I know your scared but we can tell her together', meaning Tanya. And he's like 'What?!'.
> 
> She's lost her marbles, seriously.


Sounds like another stalker Sarah situation. He clearly doesn't want to risk anything again, and isn't seeing Tanya for the pushover like he obviously used to, before she threatened to take the kids away.

----------


## littlemo

> Sounds like another stalker Sarah situation. He clearly doesn't want to risk anything again, and isn't seeing Tanya for the pushover like he obviously used to, before she threatened to take the kids away.


Yeah people have said she's going to be a bit of a bunny boiler. It seems like the affair has gone on for a long time, and that Gemma has fallen for him. Max says he has feelings for her, but he's in love with Tanya, Gemma's pretty foolish.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh yes, next week is Brad gone bad week!!! lol 

Eh well, he does grab Max's bit on the side by the throat! Go Bradders!!!!  :Bow:  Maybe, if he's still wound up afterwards he could do the same to Deanoooo, then Bert etc..... :Big Grin:  

Not sure I like this new super confident and assertive Bradders we have seen of late! Just like Stacey seems too soft.  Hoping normal service will be resumed very soon.

----------


## littlemo

I think Bradley just puts his hand over Gemma's mouth, but it did seem quite hard for him. 

I think Stacey's getting some of her spark back. She was quite offish with Tanya, and had a go at Max, and I hear she's going to mock Juley a lot when she finds out about his cleaning job. She's still got what it takes!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think Bradley just puts his hand over Gemma's mouth, but it did seem quite hard for him. 
> 
> I think Stacey's getting some of her spark back. She was quite offish with Tanya, and had a go at Max, and I hear she's going to mock Juley a lot when she finds out about his cleaning job. She's still got what it takes!



Oh good, glad the old Stacey is returning!!! lol Dont get me wrong, I dont want her to be like she was when she first arrived but just have more of an edge to her and her acid tongue to return!!! lol She is sooooo good with her put downs!!!! More of those, pretty please. :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> Oh good, glad the old Stacey is returning!!! lol Dont get me wrong, I dont want her to be like she was when she first arrived but just have more of an edge to her and her acid tongue to return!!! lol She is sooooo good with her put downs!!!! More of those, pretty please.


Yes, she gets some classic lines, they are really funny! Cause you know it's just Stacey being Stacey, she isn't usually doing it out of malice. It's quite childlike really.

Stacey is quite childish, she's grown up quicker than she should of done (I'm not sure if that makes sense). She reminds me a lot of my cousin, I'm not going to go into background but she didn't really have anybody there for her growing up and because of that she's very streetwise, but very immature. And that's how I see Stacey. She looks a bit like her as well.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yes, she gets some classic lines, they are really funny! Cause you know it's just Stacey being Stacey, she isn't usually doing it out of malice. It's quite childlike really.


Yeah, she cant help herself. Mouth and brain aren't always connected!!! She isn't ever going to win any awards for sensitivity. Though very funny to watch  :Big Grin:  

Was there much Bradley and Stacey on Friday?

----------


## Pinkbanana

Also do you know whether this bunny boiler character, Gemma, is a permanent character or just passing through? Maybe Bradley chops her up into little pieces! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, she cant help herself. Mouth and brain aren't always connected!!! She isn't ever going to win any awards for sensitivity. Though very funny to watch  
> 
> Was there much Bradley and Stacey on Friday?


No there wasn't much. A quick scene at the beginning. It seems Stacey has been spending the night at the Brannings while Jim has been away. Bradley was looking at some photos of himself when he was little, you've probably read the webcam snippet. 

Bradley was thinking about what Abi said about him looking like his dad. He had a little chat to Stacey about it. It only lasted a few seconds. She said 'he didn't need him because he had her'. That bit was sweet. And Stacey had a go at Max when they ran into him leaving the house. Bradley told her that it was o.k, and she left him to it.

Bradley then had a little talk with Max in the shop, in which he told him that he felt sorry for his family. 

There was stuff later on between Max and Gemma.

----------


## littlemo

> Also do you know whether this bunny boiler character, Gemma, is a permanent character or just passing through? Maybe Bradley chops her up into little pieces! lol


She's just passing through for now, but there have been suggestions she could be back.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh that sounds rather sweet, I'll have to try and catch the repeats tomorrow.

Well if Stacey is spending her nights at Bradder's then maybe this is the time that they have a 'little accident' and James/Pussy Galore Branning is conceived!!! lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

> She's just passing through for now, but there have been suggestions she could be back.



Oh I hope she won't be back!!! I hate these people who just come in to make trouble (must try and remember its only a SOAP!!! lol ) then bog off again.   Its like when that Sarah (aka ET) was in it.  I remember that storyline did nothing for me!!! lol Just got very annoyed watching it. :Mad:

----------


## littlemo

> Oh that sounds rather sweet, I'll have to try and catch the repeats tomorrow.
> 
> Well if Stacey is spending her nights at Bradder's then maybe this is the time that they have a 'little accident' and James/Pussy Galore Branning is conceived!!! lol


Possibly. 

It's getting exciting!

----------


## littlemo

> Oh I hope she won't be back!!! I hate these people who just come in to make trouble (must try and remember its only a SOAP!!! lol ) then bog off again.   Its like when that Sarah (aka ET) was in it.  I remember that storyline did nothing for me!!! lol Just got very annoyed watching it.


Yeah Gemma is a real manipulative cow. I hope she comes to a sticky end!

----------


## Pinkbanana

So do we know anymore on the old preggie front?!  

I wouldn't be a happy bunny if Stace kept it to herself and didn't tell Bradders, but went and had an abortion!  I mean that kinda of would be the kiss of death to the relationship, I personally think. You'd just be waiting for the truth to come out and Bradley to go blastic!!! :Angry:  

I think it would be a more interesting storyline for them to discuss and deal with it as a couple.

----------


## littlemo

> So do we know anymore on the old preggie front?!  
> 
> I wouldn't be a happy bunny if Stace kept it to herself and didn't tell Bradders, but went and had an abortion!  I mean that kinda of would be the kiss of death to the relationship, I personally think. You'd just be waiting for the truth to come out and Bradley to go blastic!!! 
> 
> I think it would be a more interesting storyline for them to discuss and deal with it as a couple.


All I know is that it has been confirmed on This Morning. But according to the people who watched it the soap expert said they don't know how they are going to progress with the storyline yet. I personally think they know but they are keeping it to themselves. If she's revealing it in August, it's not long is it?! They've got to have a plan. 

Anyway I want Stacey to tell Bradley too. If she trusts him she would. As you say it's not a good sign not too. But i'm not sure that Bradley would dump Stacey over it. He'd be angry but it might be one of those situations where he can see how much it has effected her, and perhaps he realises that Sean has manipulated the situation to his own gain (if that is what happens).

If Stacey's upset she could probably turn on the waterworks!  And have Bradley falling into her arms again. I think if he was in love with her he could forgive. That's perhaps something he realises when he's faced with this situation, over whether to break up with her or not.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> About a month to go until Sean. Really loving the Brannings at the moment! We are really starting to see Max's slimy side. Another Den perhaps?! 
> 
> Going away for 2 weeks on Tuesday, hoping to get it taped. I hope to have a lot to catch up on when I get back. 
> 
> Stacey seems to have moved into the Brannings. While Jim's away the cats will come out and play! lol.


Cannot wait for Sean to come to Walford!!!  If we thought the arrival of Max set the cat amongst the pigeons, then imagine the nuclear fall out when Sean arrives. Do we see Jean before his arrival?  Does she actually move into the square, if so when? I may know/have been told the anwers to these burning questions, but I do have a pretty bad memory! lol

Also can't believe you are going away for 2 weeks!!! Who will I have deep, and meaningful (highly intellectual) discussions with, regarding Bradley and Stacey?! lol  At least you will be back for Sean's arrival!

----------


## Nigella harman

Have any of you noticed the hints that are being dropped around(I noticed one in the TV times today) about Bradley getting his Dads temper?I think the start of this is obviously on Tuesday,but i think they are toughening him up ready for Sean.And do you think that with Bradley scaring Gemma off she might come back to reek revenge on him?By the way pink banana!the photos of Bradley/Charlie when he was little are sooooo sweet!!!

----------


## littlemo

> Cannot wait for Sean to come to Walford!!!  If we thought the arrival of Max set the cat amongst the pigeons, then imagine the nuclear fall out when Sean arrives. Do we see Jean before his arrival?  Does she actually move into the square, if so when? I may know/have been told the anwers to these burning questions, but I do have a pretty bad memory! lol
> 
> Also can't believe you are going away for 2 weeks!!! Who will I have deep, and meaningful (highly intellectual) discussions with, regarding Bradley and Stacey?! lol  At least you will be back for Sean's arrival!


I heard Jean arrives at the end of July, but she's not mentioned in the spoilers, and they are up to the 4th August, so I assume it's later than that?! 

I'm flattered your going to miss me! lol. I'll miss talking on the board too, but I will be back on 2nd August to chat. I'm definetely going to want to catch up on the stuff I missed out on. 

Can't wait for Sean either, it's going to be fabulous!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> All I know is that it has been confirmed on This Morning. But according to the people who watched it the soap expert said they don't know how they are going to progress with the storyline yet. I personally think they know but they are keeping it to themselves. If she's revealing it in August, it's not long is it?! They've got to have a plan. 
> 
> Anyway I want Stacey to tell Bradley too. If she trusts him she would. As you say it's not a good sign not too. But i'm not sure that Bradley would dump Stacey over it. He'd be angry but it might be one of those situations where he can see how much it has effected her, and perhaps he realises that Sean has manipulated the situation to his own gain (if that is what happens).
> 
> If Stacey's upset she could probably turn on the waterworks!  And have Bradley falling into her arms again. I think if he was in love with her he could forgive. That's perhaps something he realises when he's faced with this situation, over whether to break up with her or not.


Oh the powers that be at enders must know how the storyline will pan out!!! They probably are being tight lipped cause of the storyline being leaked in the first place.  If the preggie storyline kicks off in August then they must have written the scripts, infact Lacey is probably learning them as we speak!! lol  And these storylines are worked out yonks in advance, I would think.

Hope you are right that Bradders does forgive her!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Have any of you noticed the hints that are being dropped around(I noticed one in the TV times today) about Bradley getting his Dads temper?I think the start of this is obviously on Tuesday,but i think they are toughening him up ready for Sean.And do you think that with Bradley scaring Gemma off she might come back to reek revenge on him?By the way pink banana!the photos of Bradley/Charlie when he was little are sooooo sweet!!!


The photos he looked at in Friday's episode? Oh were they actually of Charlie Clements as a little boy? That was cute, I bet!

Oh do we think Bradley will develop a bit of a temper, hope that means he isn't going to start stomping his feet and going even redder in the face (like that would be possibly).  Oh I hope they dont change him.  I like him as he is! :Love:

----------


## littlemo

> Oh the powers that be at enders must know how the storyline will pan out!!! They probably are being tight lipped cause of the storyline being leaked in the first place.  If the preggie storyline kicks off in August then they must have written the scripts, infact Lacey is probably learning them as we speak!! lol  And these storylines are worked out yonks in advance, I would think.
> 
> Hope you are right that Bradders does forgive her!


Everything seems to suggest that Bradley is going to be in the dark for a long while. According to the newspaper articles she tells Sean first, and is terrified of telling Bradley (which we all know), and apparently one of the things Sharon Marshall said on This Morning was that they didn't know if Stacey was going to tell Bradley, which leads me to think she doesn't. I didn't watch This Morning though if somebody could tell me what she exactly said, I would be grateful.

But maybe I'm reading too much into it. It could just be that we only know that she tells Sean, and then the stuff after that is top secret. She could tell Bradley pretty soon after that for all I know. 

But if the being kept in the dark thing is true, I hope Bradley sees it from her side. She must be very scared to do that.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Everything seems to suggest that Bradley is going to be in the dark for a long while. According to the newspaper articles she tells Sean first, and is terrified of telling Bradley (which we all know), and apparently one of the things Sharon Marshall said on This Morning was that they didn't know if Stacey was going to tell Bradley, which leads me to think she doesn't. I didn't watch This Morning though if somebody could tell me what she exactly said, I would be grateful.
> 
> But maybe I'm reading too much into it. It could just be that we only know that she tells Sean, and then the stuff after that is top secret. She could tell Bradley pretty soon after that for all I know. 
> 
> But if the being kept in the dark thing is true, I hope Bradley sees it from her side. She must be very scared to do that.


Well if he is to develop a bit of a temper, then I can understand why she does not feel like confiding in him!  

Also she sees how he has been screwed up from having a father walk out on him as a youngster, also that, with the best intentions in the world, history could repeat itself, ie Bradley doing a Max! Actually I dont blame her not telling him! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Well if he is to develop a bit of a temper, then I can understand why she does not feel like confiding in him!  
> 
> Also she sees how he has been screwed up from having a father walk out on him as a youngster, also that, with the best intentions in the world, history could repeat itself, ie Bradley doing a Max!


I don't think Stacey would allow herself to be scared by any man though. And Bradley is the only guy that has ever treated her with respect, I can't see him being aggressive towards her. 

I can see Stacey being insecure about traits running in the family, even though she should trust Bradley. I suppose you develop a bit of paranoia when your suddenly thrown into the unknown.

----------


## Pinkbanana

[QUOTE=littlemo] Bradley is the only guy that has ever treated her with respect, [QUOTE] 

Exactly, that's why I thought it was odd after all the ups and downs (and what alot of downs they have had!!) that she would trust him and feel able to discuss it with him after the inital shock!

Hope she does not turn to Jean for advice!lol

----------


## littlemo

[QUOTE=pinkbanana][QUOTE=littlemo] Bradley is the only guy that has ever treated her with respect, 


> Exactly, that's why I thought it was odd after all the ups and downs (and what alot of downs they have had!!) that she would trust him and feel able to discuss it with him after the inital shock!
> 
> Hope she does not turn to Jean for advice!lol


Yeah i'm bewildered. How could you not trust Bradley?! he's the nicest bloke in the world.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I wonder whether Bradley does manage to slowly build a relationship up with his dad, cause that might affect the preggie situation. 

Also, how sweet are his half sisters, Abi and Lauren?! That would be sweet seeing some more scenes between him and them.  Also I think Tanya is a bit of a grown up Stacey in many ways, was thinking that the other night. Maybe that could be another thing Max and Bradley have in common. Could be miles out with that one, mind. LOL Brain going into overdrive!

----------


## littlemo

> I wonder whether Bradley does manage to slowly build a relationship up with his dad, cause that might affect the preggie situation. 
> 
> Also, how sweet are his half sisters, Abi and Lauren?! That would be sweet seeing some more scenes between him and them.  Also I think Tanya is a bit of a grown up Stacey in many ways, was thinking that the other night. Maybe that could be another thing Max and Bradley have in common. Could be miles out if that one, mind. LOL


Yes I think Bradley will get better acquainted with Max in time. And I can see the similarity between the women Max and Bradley have picked. 

Stacey's like a mistress and wife all rolled into one. Tanya seems to have lost that appeal for Max though. Maybe Stacey would worry if she becomes a mother and possibly a wife, would things change. Would she lose that spark that she once had. Would she end up like Tanya?! 

Now Bradley persists he's nothing like his dad, and i'm inclined to believe him, but maybe Stacey will start to wonder?!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, Bradders is the nicest chappy in Walford and beyond! Just hoping (got fingers crossed, which makes typing rather difficult!! lol) that they dont give him a personality transplant! The number of characters whose personalities have changed since entering Walford is pretty high - wonder if its all the smog and traffic pollution causing a shortage of oxygen to the brain resulting in personality changes?!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, Bradders is the nicest chappy in Walford and beyond! Just hoping (got fingers crossed, which makes typing rather difficult!! lol) that they dont give him a personality transplant! The number of characters whose personalities have changed since entering Walford is pretty high - wonder if its all the smog and traffic pollution caused a shortage of oxygen to the brain resulting in personality changes?!


Yeah, don't mention Billy! Wow! 

I would like to see different sides to Bradley's personality, but ultimately I want him to stay faithful to Stacey, and loyal to her. While treating her with respect and giving her the love she deserves. With everyone else I don't really care! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah, don't mention Billy! Wow! 
> 
> I would like to see different sides to Bradley's personality, but ultimately I want him to stay faithful to Stacey, and loyal to her. While treating her with respect and giving her the love she deserves. With everyone else I don't really care! lol.


I agree totally with the above!!! Apart from the last bit, I dont like it when they change folk completely, ie Billy, Gary etc.... Evolving a character that's fine, completely overhauling them, Noooooooo! Unless ofcourse it is Deanoooooo! I'd like to transplant him in another part of the country asap!  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> I agree totally with the above!!! Apart from the last bit, I dont like it when they change folk completely, ie Billy, Gary etc.... Evolving a character that's fine, completely overhauling them, Noooooooo! Unless ofcourse it is Deanoooooo! I'd like to transplant him in another part of the country asap!


Yeah I don't want a complete change, but it would be nice if he became a bit more strongwilled, and developed more ability to stand up for himself. And I would like to think that he could stand his ground as far as Sean is concerned. I hear he's scared of him, but that shouldn't stop him from looking out for Stacey, and giving as good as he gets, maybe with brains rather than braun.

Although Bradley does have some muscles on him, not as much as Sean, but maybe he could get a punch in there! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Does Jean actually move to Walford?  I sincerely hope not to the Slater House.  Great character, but would you want to live with the mental, er mean bi polar Jean!  Maybe she could get a little flat with that berk bert.

----------


## littlemo

> Does Jean actually move to Walford?  I sincerely hope not to the Slater House.  Great character, but would you want to live with the mental, er mean bi polar Jean!  Maybe she could get a little flat with that berk bert.


Bert?! I thought you liked her! lol. 

I reckon Mo would have some comments if Jean moved in. Plus I think she should get a flat of her own in Walford. All of a sudden to have Stacey and Sean's problems dumped on you, it might cause her to have another nervous breakdown. I know their her children and she should be responsible for them but I don't think it's feasible at the moment.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah I don't want a complete change, but it would be nice if he became a bit more strongwilled, and developed more ability to stand up for himself. And I would like to think that he could stand his ground as far as Sean is concerned. I hear he's scared of him, but that shouldn't stop him from looking out for Stacey, and giving as good as he gets, maybe with brains rather than braun.
> 
> Although Bradley does have some muscles on him, not as much as Sean, but maybe he could get a punch in there! lol.


Sean scared of Bradley?!  Oh misread that!  :Lol:  I can't imagine anyone scared of the lovely, fluffy Bradley! Apart from Gemma next week when Bradley 'deals' with her!

I wonder why Bradley is scared of him, do you think he threatens Bradley? I can see him thinking that the ginger geek (I dont think he is anymore!) isnt good enough for Stace. Though its a bit rich Sean doing the heavy big bro bit, since he bogged off and left her for a few years! lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Bert?! I thought you liked her! lol. 
> 
> .


Yeah, but he might be given a personality transplant (for the better)!!!

----------


## littlemo

> I wonder why Bradley is scared of him, do you think he threatens Bradley? I can see him thinking that the ginger geek (I dont think he is anymore!) isnt good enough for Stace. Though its a bit rich Sean doing the heavy big bro bit, since he bogged off and left her for a few years! lol


Charlie said that Sean's a big bloke whose just gotten out of the army, and he is very protective of Stacey, which makes Bradley scared. I think there could be some threatening on the cards. Perhaps when Stacey finds out she's pregnant she goes into hiding, and Bradley keeps coming round wanting to know what's wrong, and Sean keeps sending him away and laying into him, until Bradley stops coming round.

Of course Bradley wouldn't leave it at that. He'd probably follow her everytime she came out of the house. It would be so heartbreaking if that happened!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, but he might be given a personality transplant (for the better)!!!


Still I wouldn't want him hanging around me. And I don't think he's Jean's type! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

anyway a good week next week on the Branning front.  Bradders is in it most episodes, I think, and Stace is definitely in it Tuesday (there was a webcam snippet - her and the rubes sneaking back into the Slater house).

The rubes getting mugged happens the following week, doesn't she?

Oh forgot you are on your hols then! lol

----------


## littlemo

Yes, but I'm going to try and get my nan to tape it! And Ruby getting mugged does happen the week after next.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Charlie said that Sean's a big bloke whose just gotten out of the army, and he is very protective of Stacey, which makes Bradley scared. I think there could be some threatening on the cards. Perhaps when Stacey finds out she's pregnant she goes into hiding, and Bradley keeps coming round wanting to know what's wrong, and Sean keeps sending him away and laying into him, until Bradley stops coming round.
> 
> Of course Bradley wouldn't leave it at that. He'd probably follow her everytime she came out of the house. It would be so heartbreaking if that happened!


Oh man, I forgot about the Charlie interview (got the mag around here somewhere). See what I mean about my memory problem? lol

Yeah, wasn't quite sure what he meant about Sean being a big bloke when I first read it!!! Thats when I really started to worry about the powers that be giving Bradley a personality transplant (including his sexual orientation)!!!! Do you remember when Bradley was joining/arrived there were rumours that he was going to be gay!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yes, but I'm going to try and get my nan to tape it! And Ruby getting mugged does happen the week after next.


Rubes happens the week after this one (Week begin 24/7)?

----------


## Pinkbanana

Just out of interest what has been your favourite Brad/stace moment/bit so far anybody?!

I think mine has been the episode when Bradley turned up at Jean's pad and fought for his woman (after finishing with her)!  It showed he wasn't put off by the scary and slightly mentally unbalanced Jean, and her blocked sink! lol The scenes between the three of them were the best and most realistic I've seen on Enders for yonks.

----------


## littlemo

> Just out of interest what has been your favourite Brad/stace moment/bit so far anybody?!
> 
> I think mine has been the episode when Bradley turned up at Jean's pad and fought for his woman (after finishing with her)!  It showed he wasn't put off by the scary and slightly mentally unbalanced Jean, and her blocked sink! lol The scenes between the three of them were the best and most realistic I've seen on Enders for yonks.


Yes I loved that episode, really fabulous! And the one when Bradley and Stacey slept together for the first time, and they had a talk, it was just so lovely! I'm hoping for many more brilliant moments between them. I can't wait!

I would really love to see them have a proper chat about something important again. Maybe Sean or her childhood. Or the baby?! (but seems she won't).

----------


## Pinkbanana

Just thinking, and I wouldn't be too surprised if Enders had Stacey keeping the baby. I think it could be quite comical watching her and Bradders trying to cope. 

Anyway with Sharon (supposedly returning soon) and bringing with her little Dennis, they could go to the mother and baby group together at the community centre. lol

----------


## littlemo

> Just thinking, and I wouldn't be too surprised if Enders had Stacey keeping the baby. I think it could be quite comical watching her and Bradders trying to cope. 
> 
> Anyway with Sharon (supposedly returning soon) and bringing with her little Dennis, they could go to the mother and baby group together at the community centre. lol


I'm not sure about Sharon, I don't know if she is coming back. Haven't heard about her for ages. 

I don't know about Stacey keeping the baby either. Seems more likely she won't.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I'm not sure about Sharon, I don't know if she is coming back. Haven't heard about her for ages. 
> 
> I don't know about Stacey keeping the baby either. Seems more likely she won't.


It was in one of the papers today, that Sharon was returning.  So maybe she will be back for a little bit before popping off to do panto.

I wouldn't be too sure that Stace gets rid of the baby to be honest. I could see a lot of scope with that storyline, and as long as she doesnt let Jean babysit for her! lol

----------


## littlemo

> It was in one of the papers today, that Sharon was returning.  So maybe she will be back for a little bit before popping off to do panto.
> 
> I wouldn't be too sure that Stace gets rid of the baby to be honest. I could see a lot of scope with that storyline, and as long as she doesnt let Jean babysit for her! lol


Oh right. What paper was it in?! I didn't read it. Would you be able to print the article?! 

You might be right about Stacey, I'm not really sure how the writers mind works. If she does have it I definetely think she would not leave it with her mum. Not on it's own anyway. Unless she gets a lot better fast. Sean might not be a safe bet either. 

You know thinking about it the Slater family have sort of disintergrated. Big Mo and Charlie are quite old now, I don't think they can continue looking after babies for the rest of their lives. They found Freddie hard work. 

Anyway I hope the writers are going to make it good whatever they do.

----------


## Pinkbanana

It wasn't a piece just on Sharon, it was a big double page spread about where are they now? It had a picture of the orginal cast (sharon and Ian being the only two left). It did say that Sharon was coming back into it, it didnt say when or anything else really.  Cant remember which paper, it was just one of many I was reading in Starbucks today! I was just surprised it said she was coming back, as like you, ive heard of nothing about sharon returning!

----------


## littlemo

Oh right. 

I'm really looking forward to seeing the outcome of this pregnancy storyline, it seems like it's going to be a big one! 

I read that Sean was going be involved in a big storyline as soon as he arrives during the Summer, and I think this could be it. Well that and why he left?! All good stuff!

----------


## littlemo

I'm more inclined to believe Stacey will have an abortion. Just from what i've read in the articles. It seems like Bradley is going to be in the dark, and if your going to be having a baby, you can't keep it secret for long. It all seems rather cloak and dagger! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I'm more inclined to believe Stacey will have an abortion. Just from what i've read in the articles. It seems like Bradley is going to be in the dark, and if your going to be having a baby, you can't keep it secret for long. It all seems rather cloak and dagger! lol.


Yeah I guess you are right. Hoping that's duff info though, as Ive said before I really dont want Stacey to keep it from Bradders, and I think it would probably make a better storyline if they had to face the music together!!! lol

----------


## littlemo

Have you read the webcam snippets lately?! I've been trying not to, but I was on DS and I couldn't resist! lol. Some interesting bits about Stacey. And references to Sean.

----------


## diamond1

ive finally got who tanya reminds me off, jude from hollyoaks looks wise anyway

so any news on the stacey/baby front I havent been keeping up

----------


## Pinkbanana

> so any news on the stacey/baby front I havent been keeping up


Well I reckon stace will have triplets. All ginger ones and dress them up in burberry baby romper suits, and after a few weeks will grow tired of them and may even sell one on e bay and use the proceeds to pay for Jean to go into The Priory for a few weeks electric shock therapy. lol

In short, no news on the baby Slater front. Though Little Mo reckons she will get rid of it, whilst Im thinking she may just keep it.

----------


## diamond1

> and after a few weeks will grow tired of them and may even sell one on e bay


well as long as she dont swap one for a westlife cd she'll be fine........

I think she'l get rid shes too young and she knows it.

look at the mess justin and becca from chester are in....over the baby let alone stacey and bradley

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah thats really low swapping it for a westlife cd.lol  I think Stacey has more about her than Vicky Pollard, she would probably get a better deal!!

I hope she does keep it, which is a turn around for me who was rather annoyed when I found out they were going to make her preggie. I was even going to write a letter to Points of View to complain!! Now I think it would be hilarious seeing her waddle around the square, and having strange cravings for things like ice cream with jellied eels etc...

----------


## diamond1

> Now I think it would be hilarious seeing her waddle around the square, and having strange cravings for things like ice cream with jellied eels etc...


 are you still talking about points of view....listen I know terry wogan is annoying but this insult is taking it too far




> I hope she does keep it,


I am torn her being a mum is funny but with sharon,honey pregnant and then the martin/rebecca stuff would it make sense for another baby scenario

so an abortion makes sense

----------


## BlackKat

I still want her to have a miscarriage -- maybe have her decide to have an abortion first, change her mind when Bradley finds out, and then she miscarries. Then there's the guilt because she could feel it's her fault for not wanting it at first etc...I think a well-written miscarriage scenario would be fantastic.

----------


## diamond1

> I still want her to have a miscarriage --


 how very nice of you to think that BK  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> how very nice of you to think that BK


Well I'm a very considerate person like that.  :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## diamond1

> Well I'm a very considerate person like that.


I was going to let you be the first person to know about me being pregnant but im scared you will get out your voodoo set!!

----------


## diamond1

just to let you know im joking...and yes I do see what you mean about the miscarriage comment it would be a good way out of it if stacey decided to keep it

----------


## Pinkbanana

[QUOTE=diamond1]I was going to let you be the first person to know about me being pregnant !!!!QUOTE]

That might explain you watching that Charlotte Church documentary!!!!  Can blame in on your hormones being all over the place!!! :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

hmmm it could well be down to that,all us single mothers meet once a month to discuss charlotte church,

expect stacey to be singing crazy chick tommrow night on eastenders :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

From the recent webcam snippets it doesn't seem like she's got pregnancy on her mind. I know you can't really tell but she seems to be acting too natural somehow. 

The last one on now, is 11th Sept, and she's acting a little irrational, but not enough I don't feel.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> From the recent webcam snippets it doesn't seem like she's got pregnancy on her mind. I know you can't really tell but she seems to be acting too natural somehow. 
> 
> The last one on now, is 11th Sept, and she's acting a little irrational, but not enough I don't feel.


She's probably in denial!!! Anyway the preggie storyline might not kick off till late September time. Sean isnt in it till the end of August.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> expect stacey to be singing crazy chick tommrow night on eastenders


Oh do you have anymore insider info on what will be happening in tomorrow's Enders?! lol

----------


## littlemo

> She's probably in denial!!! Anyway the preggie storyline might not kick off till late September time. Sean isnt in it till the end of August.


All the articles i've read say August though, I'm not sure.

----------


## Nigella harman

On the Eastenders website theres a "summer vote" on the index!!And you choose who youd like to spend summer with!I put Bradley and Stacey of course!Theyve put a dodgy hat on Bradley!!!

----------


## mena16

yeah, i've seen that as well, i voted for bradley and stacey as well

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, ive just had a butchers at the Enders website and cannot believe the vote so far!

Who would you like to spend the summer with?

Bradley 14.6%

Mickey 26.6%

Jake 13.6%

Gus 6.7%

and wait for it,

Deanoooooooo 38.5%!!!!  :EEK!:  

What?!  :Confused:  I know its the hottest day of the year, but some people have been seriously affected by the heat.  That's all I can think, cause people in padded cells surely dont have access to the internet?!  :Lol:  lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

Just to update you on Eastenders summer vote........

The results for the boys are as follows (feel like im doing eurovision song contest scores....... Bulgaria nil points!! lol)

Bradders 14.3%

Mickey 28%

Jake 12%

Gus 6.6%

and Deanoooooooo 39.2%

And in the *who would you like to spend summer with in the girl vote*, Stace is in 2nd place with 24.1% of the vote.  Beaten by, er.....Rubes with 35.1%! :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

The voting on the EE site usually means f-all. Last year they had a vote when Grant came back on who Sharon should be with (Dennis, Phil, or Grant.) The episode Grant and Sharon 'kissed' all the votes were going to Grant, and then two days later when Dennis and Sharon made up everyone started voting for Dennis again. Fickle, or what?

----------


## littlemo

I'd definetely want to spend my Summer with Stacey! She'd be so much fun! 

I can sort of understand how Bradley didn't get that many votes, I love him but he's not all about the fun is he?! lol. Deano's not the greatest guy in the world but he'd probably be a bit more easy going.

----------


## Kim

Yeah, the voting system. Once, I don't know how I did it, but it allowed me to vote about 10 times on the same poll, which makes it bias.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> The voting on the EE site usually means f-all. Last year they had a vote when Grant came back on who Sharon should be with (Dennis, Phil, or Grant.) The episode Grant and Sharon 'kissed' all the votes were going to Grant, and then two days later when Dennis and Sharon made up everyone started voting for Dennis again. Fickle, or what?


Yeah fickle sums it up. lol

The latest results (humour me, me thinks im getting rather obsessed with this voting thing now!!!).....................

*Bradders 15.4%*  - come on folk, the future's bright the future's orange -    
                         vote ginger!!!! lol

*Mickey 27.3%*  -  Okay the poor bloke deserves a break.

*Jake 12.2%* - the moon aint doing it for people, rather disappointed he hasn't
                   got a higher percentage of the vote. I'd go on holiday with him,
                   even if it was only to some dodgy b&b in Blackpool for just a
                   wkend!  :Big Grin:  lol
*
Gus 7.3%* - the bin man is miles behind. Well if we ever saw him out of those
                pea green overalls, and minus the dust cart it would help!

Oh, and now wait for it............

*Deanoooooooo 37.8%* - who is voting on here, his mother? His % has gone  
                                down, so some people are seeing the light.  :Cheer:

----------


## BlackKat

The writing for Stacey/Bradley really bugged me this episode. The Stacey and Max scene was very flat -- the writing was more how someone thought Stacey would act, rather than giving it any particular spark, which is what makes Stacey's snarky scenes so great in the first place. Then Stacey seemed to be shoved into a place where she exists solely to coddle Bradley or Ruby, depending on who gets there first. And then because Bradley doesn't have his girlfriend to coddle him he runs round to get a hug from Daddy.

They just felt very off, and annoying. Not to mention if a month from now Bradley is still going "You'll never change," at Max when he's running around trying to prove he can but cocking it up because actually he can't, I'll be very annoyed.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah I felt something was a miss tonight with those two.  It just didn't seem to gel right for me somehow, and Stacey does seriously need to get her sparkyness back asap!!! Her only purpose at the mo seems to play agony aunt to either Bradley or Rubes.

Hoping normal service will be resumed shortly!!  :Big Grin:   lol

----------


## bradley#1

i was hoping if anyone could tell me where i could maybe gert 2 view eastenders on the net or something  as i am on holiday in barbados until the middle of SEPTEMBER!!! :Crying:   :Mad:   with noone back at home who can tape it :Wal2l:

----------


## bradley#1

i would REALLY appreciate it if some one could post anything about brad and stace with excrutiating details PLEASE!! im desperate :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah I felt something was a miss tonight with those two.  It just didn't seem to gel right for me somehow, and Stacey does seriously need to get her sparkyness back asap!!! Her only purpose at the mo seems to play agony aunt to either Bradley or Rubes.
> 
> Hoping normal service will be resumed shortly!!   lol


Yes Stacey is definetely being too caring/sharing at the moment, she needs to become more independent again (while looking after Bradley obviously!).

I see Bradley trusts Stacey a lot. She says she's going on a girlie night with Ruby and he has no concerns whatsoever. That's love for you isn't it! Ah!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> i would REALLY appreciate it if some one could post anything about brad and stace with excrutiating details PLEASE!! im desperate


Sorry, being dense tonight, im not sure what you mean.  :Confused:  

Do you mean for someone on here to post a blow by blow account about what is happening in Stace and Bradley land whilst you are away?!

If you want it to be excrutiating, then Im your gal!  :Lol:   I knew one day I'd find my true vocation in life. :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I see Bradley trusts Stacey a lot. She says she's going on a girlie night with Ruby and he has no concerns whatsoever. That's love for you isn't it! Ah!


Yeah, well they are really loved up at the mo, so it wouldn't enter his head. Also apart from Spencer, and coming on to Dennis (I dont blame her for that! lol) she hasn't exactly been promiscuous since entering Walford.

I think Bradders was more preoccupied with the lost opportunity of getting some, er...... how did he put it 'extra TLC'? Brad the stud!!! :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, well they are really loved up at the mo, so it wouldn't enter his head. Also apart from Spencer, and coming on to Dennis (I dont blame her for that! lol) she hasn't exactly been promiscuous since entering Walford.
> 
> I think Bradders was more preoccupied with the lost opportunity of getting some, er...... how did he put it 'extra TLC'? Brad the stud!!!


Yeah. It's nice they have trust, I like that. Bradley 'extra tlc', ah!

Yeah it's true as much as she claims she's been with 'loads' of guys. She hasn't put it about much since she's been in Walford. Spencer and Bradley, isn't exactly living it large is it?!

I've got a feeling somebody might come out of the woodwork now Sean's coming into it. He left when she was 12, possibly a mate of his she slept with?! could be interesting.

----------


## diamond1

> Yeah. It's nice they have trust, I like that. Bradley 'extra tlc', ah!
> 
> Yeah it's true as much as she claims she's been with 'loads' of guys. She hasn't put it about much since she's been in Walford. Spencer and Bradley, isn't exactly living it large is it?!


well she did try garry hobbs :Sick:  

is that not living it large

----------


## littlemo

> well she did try garry hobbs 
> 
> is that not living it large


She kissed him, he wasn't having any of it though. Nothing actually happened.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah fickle sums it up. lol
> 
> The latest results (humour me, me thinks im getting rather obsessed with this voting thing now!!!).....................
> 
> *Bradders 15.4%*  - come on folk, the future's bright the future's orange -    
>                          vote ginger!!!! lol
> 
> *Mickey 27.3%*  -  Okay the poor bloke deserves a break.
> 
> ...


Okay the latest on the summer vote is...........

er.... actually nothing much has changed from above, Deanoooo mum must have called it a night. lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

> She kissed him, he wasn't having any of it though. Nothing actually happened.


Yeah, what was she thinking.  Mind you, if she tried it these days she would be a bit more successful, the poor bloke is gagging for it these days!!!! lol


Liked the interaction between Stace and Max tonight!!!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah, what was she thinking.  Mind you, if she tried it these days she would be a bit more successful, the poor bloke is gagging for it these days!!!! lol
> 
> 
> Liked the interaction between Stace and Max tonight!!!


 Do you think with Stacey and Max not getting along and she says they clash he might get a bit sick of her giving him grief and snap :Angry:  Its just with the way he drags that Gemma around by her hair! :EEK!:  (Which for some crazy reason she seems to love :Confused: )I think Stacey could have problems with him just as Bradley looks as though hes gonna have problems with Sean!

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah, well they are really loved up at the mo, so it wouldn't enter his head. Also apart from Spencer, and coming on to Dennis (I dont blame her for that! lol) she hasn't exactly been promiscuous since entering Walford.
> 
> I think Bradders was more preoccupied with the lost opportunity of getting some, er...... how did he put it 'extra TLC'? Brad the stud!!!


 
Didn't Stacey hit on Mickey and Garry too ???????

----------


## diamond1

> Okay the latest on the summer vote is...........
> 
> er.... actually nothing much has changed from above, Deanoooo mum must have called it a night. lol


thats not very nice,some people may actually like deano I mean he would be a decent characer  if they gave him character and a backbone.A friendship with bradley would help,bradley dont have many friends apart from that pervy guy from his work place

EDIT so this is your cue to slate me rottenwith charlotte church jokes  :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> thats not very nice,some people may actually like deano I mean he would be a decent characer  if they gave him character and a backbone.A friendship with bradley would help,bradley dont have many friends apart from that pervy guy from his work place
> 
> EDIT so this is your cue to slate me rottenwith charlotte church jokes


I would not dream of slating you, for being a Charlotte Church fan.  :Big Grin:  

However, I dont see how me saying his mum is the one voting for him, isnt very nice. It was intended as a joke, and because Enders (no fault of the actor) have made his character rather dire and quite annoying, I can't understand why people would want to spend the summer with him. Life's too short. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I agree his character does need desperately padding out, to give him more substance.

----------


## JustJodi

Where is this BBC poll ??
I wonder if we have seen the last of Gemma ..... and if not how Bradley will re act seeing her around ( if she stays around that is ) Think he will spill the beans to Tanya ??

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Where is this BBC poll ??
> I wonder if we have seen the last of Gemma ..... and if not how Bradley will re act seeing her around ( if she stays around that is ) Think he will spill the beans to Tanya ??


If you go to the eastenders website and click on the Summer Vote (its on the top left hand side) it will come up.  Im telling you this information on the understanding you don't vote for Deanooooo  :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

> If you go to the eastenders website and click on the Summer Vote (its on the top left hand side) it will come up. Im telling you this information on the understanding you don't vote for Deanooooo


 
*Vote for Deano???? I do not vote for people like Deano  LOL  lemme see who I can vote for that is a bit more decent ......omg who on earth is voting for Deano,, all the teeny boppers who think he is soooooooooo cute?? I can not believe Bradley and Jake are just one percent apart,, omg what is the world coming to ?????????????? Why do people want to spend the summer with Ruby??? cos she has gangster money to blow LOL*

----------


## Pinkbanana

> *Vote for Deano???? I do not vote for people like Deano  LOL  lemme see who I can vote for that is a bit more decent ......omg who on earth is voting for Deano,, all the teeny boppers who think he is soooooooooo cute?? I can not believe Bradley and Jake are just one percent apart,, omg what is the world coming to ?????????????? Why do people want to spend the summer with Ruby??? cos she has gangster money to blow LOL*


Yeah it must be the money(!) cause it cant be her wit and chrisma!  :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah it must be the money(!) cause it cant be her wit and chrisma!


*You ain't kiddin !!!!!!! At least Stacey might be a bit more interesting, watching Ruby is like watching paint dry.. she bores me to tears*

----------


## Pinkbanana

JustJodie, did you vote then?! If so, who did you vote for?  Becoming far to obsessed about this summer vote thing for my own good! :Sick:   lol

----------


## JustJodi

*I voted for Jake,, just cause I think he might have been just a tad bit more interesting than the boys ,, and for the girls,, I just voted for Dawn just cause she looked like she would go for the girly girl things  ...Obsessed NAH just a teeny tiny bit bored maybe *

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Do you think with Stacey and Max not getting along and she says they clash he might get a bit sick of her giving him grief and snap Its just with the way he drags that Gemma around by her hair! (Which for some crazy reason she seems to love)I think Stacey could have problems with him just as Bradley looks as though hes gonna have problems with Sean!


I dont think they are ever going to be best mates! Stace I think has got the measure of him, that he is a cheater and a liar. Also he walked out on Bradley, like Sean did (we think) on her. So she wouldn't like him on account of that either. 

He might get a bit sick of the stick she is giving him, and snap back but dont think he would (dare) harm her physically (if he did I think, he would come off worse, she would give him a swift kick in the nuts  :Sick:  and that would be round 1 to Stace!).

No just think there will always be some amount of tension and mistrust (on Stacey's part) between the two. Oh aint life in soapland grand  :Big Grin:  

Gemma like being dragged around by her hair cause she is a psycho nut. Each to their own I say! lol

----------


## bradley#1

> If you want it to be excrutiating, then Im your gal!  I knew one day I'd find my true vocation in life.


  :Bow:  would really appreciate it :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pinkbanana

No probs  :Big Grin:   when are you going on your hols?

----------


## bradley#1

already on my hols in barbados

----------


## Pinkbanana

> already on my hols in barbados


Oh man, sorry I didnt realise! You lucky sod being in barbados, and til September!!!!!

Do you want a run down of tonight's episode then, with the old Stace and Brad in it?

----------


## bradley#1

yeah great thanks alot :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Right well Bradley went over to see Max cause the part time lesbian, Sonia, told him he should talk to his dad etc..... So he went over and Max admitted that Gemma (the bunny boiler) was the woman he has been seeing.  I asked Bradley to keep quiet about it and that it was over.  Bradley, unsurprisingly was not happy about this. Then he said some unkind words to Max, and went red in the face (bless, he does pull some very angry faces these days).

Meanwhile, Stace and Rubes were coming back from their nightout. Big Mo was on the stall and not too happy with them. She called them Nicole and Paris, which was quite funny. Then she made Stace (who hadnt had any sleep) work on the stall. The gangster's daughter, Rubes, got to go home to bed.

You with me so far?!

----------


## bradley#1

yep clinging on to your every word :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Then Bradley marched over from Max's house to the stall (he was wearing one of his checked shirts bytheway which does nothing for him) and Stace (in a very unStace way, maybe cos she was hungover) said how much she has missed him and throw her arms around him.  When they had detached themselves from each other he pulled a face which made her ask him if something was wrong.  Oh Rubes had got out of bed at this point and returned to the stall.  Bradley said could they go somewhere to talk.  So Stace asked Rubes to look after the stall (she wasn't a happy bunny about this, I think, then again her acting is so bad it could have just been a bad case of wind that made her pull that face).

Anyway, Bradley and Stace walked in a garden or somewhere ( I reckon it was the Blue Peter garden myself) and he told her that he was disgusted with Max and wanted to tell Tanya what a git he was.  Stacey reminded him of the fuss he had made when she had told a pub full of people, at Pauline's wedding, about Pat and Patrick having a fling (still feel sick thinking of that). Bradley, rightly, said it wasn't the samething and told Stace if it had been her she would have wanted to know.  Anyway he pulled another angry face and said he would tell Tanya.

Still there?!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Then he went over to see Tanya who was having a bit of a crisis. The pet rat was not eating the piece of cheese that the youngest Branning kid was trying to force down its throat.  Think this made Bradley see that telling her that her hubby was playing around seemed trivial or something, and I think he had changed his mind.

Just then the door bell rang....... and Gemma (Max's bunny boiler) walked through the door (well not literally through the door, if you get me) and Bradley pulled another angry face and went very red again.

Gemma had made an appointment to see tanya to get her nails done or something.  But it turns out she was going to reveal all to her about her affair with Max!!!!

You still there, or am I boring you?

----------


## bradley#1

still here. you don't know how great i feel. you helped with my withdrawl symptons.

----------


## Pinkbanana

So anyway Tanya and the youngest Branning kid took the rat into the living room to revive it or something - probably try and remove the huge lump of cheese wedged in its wind pipe.

Bradley goes mad with the bunny boiler, who tries to convince him that revealing the affair is a fantastic idea.  Not surprisingly, Bradley didnt agree with this.  He shoved Gemma into the sink and with an evil glint in his eye (I was really scared at this point - incase the newly mentally disturbed bad boy Brad tried to ram a bottle of fairy liquid down her throat!) shoved his hand over her mouth to gag her. Then he told her a few home truths, ie that she was a bunny boiler.

So she ended up leaving, without getting her nails done. :Cheer:  Brad had saved the day. Just then Max came home.

Then Rubes was sitting in the square (think on arthur's bench) suffering from another bout of wind I think. When the camera pans in on the branning house behind her.  Brad and Stace walk out of Jim and Dot's house.  Bradley tells her he does not mind going to blockbusters without her to pick a dvd up.  He says she should go and lie down cause she must be knackered or something from clubbing all night with the Rubes.  He then says he knows the type of dvd to get - he then pulls a face like a demented hamster and waves his arms in the air (think he is basically saying I'll pick up a horror flick). Stacey does the only thing you can do under the circumstances (apart from run away in embarrassment) and laughs at him (see what I mean about her going soft?). Then they hug and kiss.

Bradley then walks away on his mission to the video store, Max pulls up in his car (he has been with youngest Branning to take rat to the vets, not sure about the rat's condition - shall get back to you on that one).  He thanks Bradders for shutting up the bunny boiler. Bradley pulls another angry face and tell him that he is a git (well something similar) and that he does not have a son anymore, and to leave him alone.

And that concludes tonight's episode with Bradley and Stace. :Bow:  

Hope that helps :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

just to clarify PB i was only joking about deanos mum lol slate her all you want...you didnt seem to get the sarcasism involved

----------


## bradley#1

gr8  'ill b back on thursday, gotta go

----------


## BlackKat

> He then says he knows the type of dvd to get - he then pulls a face like a demented hamster and waves his arms in the air (think he is basically saying I'll pick up a horror flick).


Maybe he was actually meant to look that like, and Stacey's a secret fan of the "Demented hamster," genre?  :Searchme:  I hear it's very high-brow.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pinkbanana

[QUOTE=diamond1]thats not very nice,some people may actually like deano I mean he would be a decent characer  if they gave him character and a backbone.A friendship with bradley would help,bradley dont have many friends apart from that pervy guy from his work place
QUOTE] 

No, sorry failed to see the sarcasm. It just seemed like you were giving one of your usual forth right opinions!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Then again I did think it was odd that you were sticking up for the boy Deanoooooo!  :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

> No, sorry failed to see the sarcasm. It just seemed like you were giving one of your usual forth right opinions!!


ok whatever... 

go back to slating deano then...have fun with that

----------


## Pinkbanana

> ok whatever... 
> 
> go back to slating deano then...have fun with that


What?????

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Maybe he was actually meant to look that like, and Stacey's a secret fan of the "Demented hamster," genre?  I hear it's very high-brow.


Haha very good.

I actually meant to write demented squirral, but was typing quicker than the brain was working! Affected by the sun today.  lol

----------


## diamond1

> It just seemed like you were giving one of your usual forth right opinions!!


It seemed rude when I read it 


 ha lol sorry I must of read it wrong I got a paranoid mind  :Lol:  

im getting on topic because you know im way off right now

is ralph the rat ok now?

----------


## Nigella harman

Ahhh.Thanks Pink Banana!I saw it but enjoyed your take on it aswell!!! :Lol:  Hopefully the Rat made it! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> It seemed rude when I read it 
> 
> 
>  ha lol sorry I must of read it wrong I got a paranoid mind  
> 
> im getting on topic because you know im way off right now
> 
> is ralph the rat ok now?


I wasn't knocking you!!!!I meant 'you give forth right opinions' in a good way. I think your posts are really witty (though rather hazardous if holding a hot beverage).  :Lol:  

Just didn't get your post this afternoon, I thought you were having a bit of a pop at me and defending f'n Deano!!!

Oh the rat has probably snuffed it, the youngest branning was squeezing the life out of it, whilst attempting to hold on to it and not let it escape in that kitchen scene. :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

> I wasn't knocking you!!!!I meant 'you give forth right opinions' in a good way. I think your posts are really witty (though rather hazardous if holding a hot beverage).  
> 
> Just didn't get your post this afternoon, I thought you were having a bit of a pop at me and defending f'n Deano!!!
> 
> Oh the rat has probably snuffed it, the youngest branning was squeezing the life out of it, whilst attempting to hold on to it and not let it escape in that kitchen scene.


...its the heat makes us all crazy at the best of times 

I didnt see tonights eastenders so I had to ask about ralph...poor guy I heard he was hurt and I have to admit I was scared for him  :Stick Out Tongue:  they dont have dr legg no more so they might have to take him to sonia...god forbid

----------


## Nigella harman

If you look on the Eastenders site theyve put up an interview with Tanya,(Jo Joyner) and just look what shes said about what her ideal storyline would be involving Bradley and Stacey!!! :EEK!:  Shes trouble!!I think were gonna have to watch her!!! :Lol: Mind you,I dont blame her,Id be volunteering myself to do that with Bradley aswell!!! By the way,is Little Mo away now?

----------


## mena16

yep, littlemo is away for 2 weeks.

----------


## JustJodi

Isn't Little Mo  offfffffff for good ???????  I know this is sorta off the topic but it was mentioned  :Angel:

----------


## Siobhan

> Isn't Little Mo  offfffffff for good ???????  I know this is sorta off the topic but it was mentioned


Just to answer you question, I assume they are talking about Littlemo a member not the ee character.. so you can get back to the topic

----------


## JustJodi

*Thanks Siobhan,, duhhhhhhh me,,, the heat is addling this old brain of mine LOL.*

----------


## mena16

she's not gone for good, she'll be back to 2 weeks.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> If you look on the Eastenders site theyve put up an interview with Tanya,(Jo Joyner) and just look what shes said about what her ideal storyline would be involving Bradley and Stacey!!! Shes trouble!!I think were gonna have to watch her!!!Mind you,I dont blame her,Id be volunteering myself to do that with Bradley aswell!!! By the way,is Little Mo away now?


*Volunteering to do what with Bradley?! 

So does Tanya actress want her character to seriously get it on with Bradders?  Cor blimey what is it about the boy that has everyone falling for him? Dot will be coming onto him next!!! lol

He's up for sexiest male in the Inside Soap awards too. However, in the Summer vote (haven't looked at it for at least 24 hrs, honestly!!! May have to have a peek  though before I go to bed) Bradley is behind Deanoooo and Mickey. I really cant understand Bradders being up for sexist male.*

----------


## Kim

Well EastEnders themselves don't really have an awful lot of male characters that are attractive in the slightest, so I can understand it in a poll that is done by the BBC, although I can't ever see him being up for sexiest male in the NTA's or whatever.

----------


## BlackKat

I think Bradley's quite sexy in his own way. I agree his looks aren't anything special, though he certainly isn't unattractive, but he has a sexyness that comes from his personality etc. Whereas, say Deano, is quite good-looking, in a boy band sort of way, but the lack of appealing personality or charisma just cancels them out so I don't really find him sexy. Does that makes sense?  :Searchme:

----------


## Kim

> I think Bradley's quite sexy in his own way. I agree his looks aren't anything special, though he certainly isn't unattractive, but he has a sexyness that comes from his personality etc. Whereas, say Deano, is quite good-looking, in a boy band sort of way, but the lack of appealing personality or charisma just cancels them out so I don't really find him sexy. Does that makes sense?


Yeah, that makes perfect sense. Bradley certainly isn't as bad as some of his pictures but Deano is just a drip. As they say, looks aren't everything.

----------


## diamond1

Deano dont really seem to have a personality in the show,at the moment his character has bombed which is a shame,maybe theres too many cheeky geezers in eastenders already garry,minty,mickey,darren etc.So he wasnt anything new where bradleys a breath of fresh air....his nerdiness was really cool at first but NOW i dont even notice it

his character now is great he really impressed me on monday(?)when he turned violent towards gemma...it wasnt done in a bad way more of a protective hero way 

which was cool ....people where saying that sean was going to clash with bradley but sean better watch out bradley is no push over

----------


## Kim

Bradley turned violent with Gemma on Tuesday.

----------


## diamond1

> Bradley turned violent with Gemma on Tuesday.


oh.... yeah of course....I knew that :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kim

> oh.... yeah of course....I knew that


It can be a little confusing as Bradley did initially meet Gemma on Monday.

----------


## diamond1

oh yeah thats right....she was in maxes kitchen and she walked out and introduced herself to bradley.

and tuesday gemma actually booked herself in for a manicure/haircut..whatever it was she was having done

I always get days mixed up like that..lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think Bradley's quite sexy in his own way. I agree his looks aren't anything special, though he certainly isn't unattractive, but he has a sexyness that comes from his personality etc. Whereas, say Deano, is quite good-looking, in a boy band sort of way, but the lack of appealing personality or charisma just cancels them out so I don't really find him sexy. Does that makes sense?


I agree there is something about the Branning boy! He has definitely got something going on (chrisma wise). Just not sure I'd call it sexy! Think part of it is that his character is loveable, loyal and generally a thoroughly decent chappy. Just hope enders dont mess and destroy this character like they have done with so many others.  :Angry:  

Deanoooo was the one who was brought in to be the teen sex symbol!  :Lol:  - I could say more, but Im having a day off from Deanoooo bashing!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinkbanana

There wasn't any Bradley and Stacey in tonight. Well actually what am I saying, there was alittle Bradley, just no Stacey.  So I'll give you a run down of that, Bradley#1

Righto, first Bradley was walking past his dad's house on his way to work. He still had that angry look on his face (from Tuesday's episode). Bytheway, has anybody else noticed he minces alittle bit when he walks? Anyway, Max calls out to him, but Bradley ignores him. I thought that Max could have least shouted out after him about the rat, to let Bradders know how it was doing. 

Anyway, later on Tanya finds the watch in a draw that Max bought for Bradley.  She decides to put the watch in a jiffy bag and shoves it through his letter box.  Bradley comes home opens jiffy bag and sees the watch.  

Bradley then goes into The Vic (he must have had a sixth sense that Max was in there) and asks him if the watch is a present for keeping quiet about the bunny boiler.  Max says not.  Bradley says that the watch must have cost alot of money (think he must have been looking through the argos catalogue) and that he is going to smash it up (to be honest, the force Tanya used to shove it though his letter box, Im surprised she hadn't already done that job for him!). Max is delighted to hear this and says that its good because at least Bradley is talking to him(?)! Bradley leaves (presumably to smash the watch up).

Sorry, but there you have it only a little Bradley tonight. :Big Grin:

----------


## bradley_fan

I don't really like the way Bradley is acting at the min (not charlie's acting I mean they way the character is behaving......anyway) I want him to go back to his positive self! He seemed happy enough when he was with Stacey though and about to go and get the dvd. But every other time he's on screen he's really unhappy  :Sad:  I felt really sorry for him tonight when he shouted of sonia (when she came in mortal then spewed upstairs) I wanted him to phone Stacey so he would have someone to talk too!  :Wal2l:

----------


## Pinkbanana

I think that the writers at Enders are going to have to be careful with old Bradders. Im really scared they are going to totally screw up his character. I mean he is sooo defensive and snappy at the moment and for me the shoving his hand over Gemma's mouth was totally removing him from the Bradders we love! Though in a way can understand it cause he was really desperate to stop the mad bunny boiler from spilling the beans to Tanya.

----------


## diamond1

> I think that the writers at Enders are going to have to be careful with old Bradders. Im really scared they are going to totally screw up his character. I mean he is sooo defensive and snappy at the moment and for me the shoving his hand over Gemma's mouth was totally removing him from the Bradders we love! Though in a way can understand it cause he was really desperate to stop the mad bunny boiler from spilling the beans to Tanya.


I quite like him at the minute....he is a bit moody alot more but I think they doing this on purpose-seans arrival

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I quite like him at the minute....he is a bit moody alot more but I think they doing this on purpose-seans arrival


Oh my God, do you think he is going to shove his hand over Sean's face too?!  :Lol:  

I dont think Bradders would pull that one off, after all (it has been said that) Sean is 'a big lad'! The mind boggles. :EEK!:  

I dont like him moody to be honest, it like he's got permanent PMT! lol

Bring back the fluffy beige golf jumper wearing Bradley we know! :Big Grin:

----------


## diamond1

> Oh my God, do you think he is going to shove his hand over Sean's face too?!


im actually laughing at this more than russell brand on e4 lmao 

funny PB :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

D1, Im sooo proud of myself, Ive resisted the urge to deanoooo bash tonight.  How's that for self control?!  

I hope Sean isn't going to be a git to Bradders when he arrives, he has no reason to be.  Though if he wants to start on somebody then there's always........... had better stop, can feel my will power ebbing away! lol

----------


## diamond1

> D1, Im sooo proud of myself, Ive resisted the urge to deanoooo bash tonight. How's that for self control?! 
> 
> I hope Sean isn't going to be a git to Bradders when he arrives, he has no reason to be. Though if he wants to start on somebody then there's always........... had better stop, can feel my will power ebbing away! lol


well done babe im so proud of you only a hour to go then you can let loose lmao

in eastenders its tradition for a character like sean to hate bradley at first.

----------


## Nigella harman

> D1, Im sooo proud of myself, Ive resisted the urge to deanoooo bash tonight.  How's that for self control?!  
> 
> I hope Sean isn't going to be a git to Bradders when he arrives, he has no reason to be.  Though if he wants to start on somebody then there's always........... had better stop, can feel my will power ebbing away! lol


 I think he threatens him,alot!fromwhat ive seen Charlie Clements say!I dread to think what he will do when he finds out hes got her pregnant!! :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  I think they are gradually toughening him up for Sean,hes gonna need to be tough!!!But to be honest i think this has been the way it was planned right from the word go!When he first started we were dropped hints about the fact he may have a criminal record and also Max said in his interview that even before Bradley started Eastenders that they auditioned him for the role and got Bradley in especially to see what they were like together,that must have been last year!!! :Confused:  I like it,i dont want him to be a pushover,thats the main reason i liked him with Stacey,cos he didnt let her walk all over him!!! :Thumbsup:  Plus even though he has been a bit grumpy lately,its really made me notice that cheeky grin more!!!Like when he went to see his Dad on Monday! :Big Grin:  By the way,Im sure Ralph must be ok!....hopefully!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> well done babe im so proud of you only a hour to go then you can let loose lmao
> 
> in eastenders its tradition for a character like sean to hate bradley at first.


Yeah, I know but the poor sod has been though sooo much lately, and then there's the baby stuff later on..... think Im getting too involved in this emotionally! :Lol:  

Oh too right, D1, I will have to let rip after 12! only 41 mins to go (think I can last)lol

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah, I know but the poor sod has been though sooo much lately, and then there's the baby stuff later on..... think Im getting too involved in this emotionally! 
> 
> Oh too right, D1, I will have to let rip after 12! only 41 mins to go (think I can last)lol


 Why wait!!!I dont mind!!!He drives me up the wall!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Why wait!!!I dont mind!!!He drives me up the wall!


Dont encourage me!!! My blood pressure will probably go through the roof.  Im learning the art of self control and anger management!  :Lol:  

Actually a friend (now ex friend) said the reason I hated him so much was because I actually liked him :Lol:  

Okay.......34 mins (taking deep breaths).

Think I may go and listen to some charlotte church for a while.... :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

> Dont encourage me!!! My blood pressure will probably go through the roof.  Im learning the art of self control and anger management!  
> 
> Actually a friend (now ex friend) said the reason I hated him so much was because I actually liked him 
> 
> Okay.......34 mins (taking deep breaths).
> 
> Think I may go and listen to some charlotte church for a while....


could it be love :Heart:  

is your wardrobe full of pinkbanana luvs deano  :Lol:  

I mean you must be powerless to resist his charms ...no personality and the looks of aboyzone  reject

----------


## Pinkbanana

> could it be love 
> 
> is your wardrobe full of pinkbanana luvs deano  
> 
> I mean you must be powerless to resist his charms ...no personality and the looks of aboyzone  reject



 :Lol:  Thats so funny its actually painful!  :Lol:  

Oi Charlotte Church Fan, I DONT like the boy Deanooooo!!! Im just powerless to bash him at this very moment ..... but just you wait til 12!!! 

Okay 23mins and counting......

----------


## diamond1

im only messing do you think I would risk my limbs my saying that

20 minutes now come on dont break this record think nice thoughts 

bradley,stacey in a week long special set in spain hour-long each...no deano either

----------


## Pinkbanana

> im only messing do you think I would risk my limbs my saying that
> 
> 20 minutes now come on dont break this record think nice thoughts 
> 
> bradley,stacey in a week long special set in spain hour-long each...no deano either


Very funny!  :Lol:  

This has actually been more stressful than I thought!

Okay.......only 14 mins, and counting

P.S. Think you should write to Enders and suggest that hour long special in Spain.  Bet Bradley turns the colour of a lobster in the sun! :Mad:   Bless.

----------


## Nigella harman

> im only messing do you think I would risk my limbs my saying that
> 
> 20 minutes now come on dont break this record think nice thoughts 
> 
> bradley,stacey in a week long special set in spain hour-long each...no deano either


 OOOH! That woulld be fab!I thought a while ago if the families were giving them grief,that they should do a runner to spain!!But i would worry about Bradleys fair skin!Hed probably end up like this :Mad:  or if the week went well this :Wub:  either way burnt to a crisp!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> OOOH! That woulld be fab! But i would worry about Bradleys fair skin!Hed probably end up like this or if the week went well this either way burnt to a crisp!


Great minds and all that!!! lol

12 mins.....

----------


## diamond1

damn im going offline...I cant keep my eyes open I need sleep lets just say I didnt get much last night, so im gonna have to miss your rant aqbout deano as much as id love to i cant so leave a good one and ill read it first thing in the morning  :Smile:  

bradley and stacey in spain lmao

imagine her having to cover him up because of the sun lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

> damn im going offline...I cant keep my eyes open I need sleep lets just say I didnt get much last night.


Oh aye, and what were you up to last night?! lol

Just thinking, do you think now that Bradders has been violent once, he has got the taste of it, ie that he becomes an adrenaline junkie to it. Starts kicking some serious butt?! I know who I'd like him to start with! :Big Grin:  

Okay 4 mins....

----------


## Pinkbanana

I hate Deanoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!

I cant actually let rip cause Im mentally exhausted and drained from holding  off and waiting till 12!! :Sick:  I must go get an aspirin and lie down in a darkened room. Think this has affected my mental wellbeing too. lol

Before I go, I'd like to thank all my family and friends for their support, including my on line soap boards buddy, D1 and Im elated by my achievement! :Cheer:  

The full and unabridged Deano rant shall appear here when I have recovered.

----------


## PR1811

Well from the look of todays BBC spoilers, Bradley continues on his way to the dark side.


SPOILERS!!!!
Looks like he gets a promotion but not until he takes Max's advice and sabotages the other blokes interview (the other guy was being nasty to him earlier in the week)

----------


## diamond1

> I hate Deanoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I cant actually let rip cause Im mentally exhausted and drained from holding  off and waiting till 12!! I must go get an aspirin and lie down in a darkened room. Think this has affected my mental wellbeing too. lol
> 
> Before I go, I'd like to thank all my family and friends for their support, including my on line soap boards buddy, D1 and Im elated by my achievement! 
> 
> The full and unabridged Deano rant shall appear here when I have recovered.


firstly i think i may have wrote a post wrongly...i meant i was up all night due to the heat lol ha i found that funny

and as for your day without a deano rant for your sake dont do it again for your own personal health we do not need a soap boards funeral :EEK!:  

i am behind you 100% with any deno related stress :Smile:  

my ideas of bradley and stacey where just a thought,if they where written well id consider it but ee ruin off location filmings look at last years 'booze cruise'

----------


## Nigella harman

> Well from the look of todays BBC spoilers, Bradley continues on his way to the dark side.
> 
> 
> SPOILERS!!!!
> Looks like he gets a promotion but not until he takes Max's advice and sabotages the other blokes interview (the other guy was being nasty to him earlier in the week)


 I know!!!I saw that,Max wants him to come over to the dark side with him! :Ninja:  Use the force Luke...I mean Bradley! :Lol:  I think that the other bloke is that pervy Steve who went to the strip club with him isnt it????

----------


## Pinkbanana

Have had a lovely day in therapy! lol Only joking, in the pub actually and was feeling fine. Then I went and spoilt it, just now, by looking at the Summer Vote...........

So here, in alphabetical order are the results from the British Public so far in the 2006 election, er I mean summer vote ...

*Bradley* (The Hot Ginger ninja Party :Ninja:  ) - 13%

*Mickey* (The Mickey please come and join Pinkbanana Party  :Smile:  ) - 27%

*Jake* (The cor blimey, I think you are rather hot these days party :Big Grin:  ) - 12%

*Gus* (The Binman, please dump the part time lesbian Party :Thumbsdown:  ) - 7%

And wait for it........

*Deanooooo* (monster raving looney party :EEK!:  )  40% - What?!  :Mad:  

Okay, how many ten year olds have access to the internet these days? Otherwise, Deano's mum has really been working overtime on this one!!!! lol 

Though I truly thought that The Ginger Ninja Party :Ninja:   would have had a bigger share of the votes than that! Maybe people aren't liking the new bad  Brad persona. Discuss........ lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

P.S. Bradley#1 fan, I didnt see enders tonight, but from what Ive been told there seemingly was no Brad or stace in it.  Just Billy and Honey's wedding x2! So therefore nothing to report. Think they are in it on Monday though!

So as Arnie says..... I'll be back (then)! lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## bradley_fan

Looks like a good week for our Bradders and Stace!
Ill try and scan the tv mag section. It's mostley about Ruby bit still has Bradley and Stacey in it!
It says that after everything (the mugging and that) Stacey and Ruby go on holiday so there might not be some Stacey and Bradley screen time for a couple of weeks. :Crying:  
Pinkbanana, I can't believe the ginga ninga isn't doing better!!  :Angry:  But still 3rd place isn't bad.  :Clap:

----------


## bradley_fan



----------


## Pinkbanana

> Looks like a good week for our Bradders and Stace!
> Ill try and scan the tv mag section. It's mostley about Ruby bit still has Bradley and Stacey in it!
> It says that after everything (the mugging and that) Stacey and Ruby go on holiday so there might not be some Stacey and Bradley screen time for a couple of weeks. 
> Pinkbanana, I can't believe the ginga ninga isn't doing better!!  But still 3rd place isn't bad.


Yeah, try and scan it please! What does it say then bout the ol' Brad and Stace? 

Note to myself: must try and remember this is thread is about Bradley and Stacey, not Deanoooooo! I know ive been steering this thread off course lately. Promise to be good from now on  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh well done!!!!  :Cheer:  

You must have read my mind (its scary, you really dont want to go there!). lol

What does it say please, Bradley fan?

----------


## Pinkbanana

Okay just realised if you click on it it makes it bigger! lol

Dont know why RUbes is annoyed about Bradders wanting to go on holiday with them.  From what it says he was the one who suggested it to Stacey in the first place!!! So its RUbes who is butting in.  Think thats really mean, that Bradders doesnt get to go on holiday with Stace (man he deserves it after the last couple of weeks).  Just cause Rube has had a knock to the head (like we are going to be able to tell the difference in her acting!) why should she get to go on holiday. Oh I cant wait for the spoilt little whingy prat to go!!!  :Cheer:  

Shame she cant fit Deanoooo in her case and then the luggage to get lost FOREVER(!),or for it to drop out of the plane whilst in mid flight!   :Lol:

----------


## bradley_fan

If you click on the image you should be able to read it. If you can't just let me know and I'll type it up  :Angel:  
I've just noticed the lil message bit under your name! lmao!  :Lol:  I knew you would come out with your uncontrolable love for mr Deano Wicks! haha!

----------


## bradley_fan

> Okay just realised if you click on it it makes it bigger! lol
> 
> Dont know why RUbes is annoyed about Bradders wanting to go on holiday with them.  From what it says he was the one who suggested it to Stacey in the first place!!! So its RUbes who is butting in.  Think thats really mean, that Bradders doesnt get to go on holiday with Stace (man he deserves it after the last couple of weeks).  Just cause Rube has had a knock to the head (like we are going to be able to tell the difference in her acting!) why should she get to go on holiday. Oh I cant wait for the spoilt little whingy prat to go!!!  
> 
> Shame she cant fit Deanoooo in her case and then the luggage to get lost FOREVER(!),or for it to drop out of the plane whilst in mid flight!


Yeah i know. If I was Ruby I'd be more than happy to let Brad tag along! It says they fight in the Vic. So does that mean the usual music goes off and everyone listens thing goes on I wonder?  :Confused:

----------


## bradley_fan

I bet Stacey feels quite bad for leaving Bradley so I think they will probably have a real lovey dovey moment when she's saying bye!  :Wub:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I knew you would come out with your uncontrolable love for mr Deano Wicks! haha!


Very good, but I dont like that vile piece of doggie poo, Deanooooooo.  :Smile: 

Back on topic, I know Im bad - but I do try to stay on topic, what do we think should happen

                 A) Stacey go on holiday with Bradders
                 B) Stacey go on holiday with Rubes (bet thats going to be a laugh a min)!
                 C) Stacey takes neither and go and gets a job as a 18-30 holiday rep out there instead.
                 D) Stacey cant make up her mind, so takes Deanooooo (and has the worse holiday of her life, and will become bi polar through the whole sorry experience! lol

----------


## BlackKat

I can understand Ruby's reasons for not wanting Bradley there -- I mean, if I went on a girlie holiday I wouldn't want my friend's boyfriend there. It would inevitably lead to Ruby being left out, and, especially when she's paying for it, that wouldn't be fair.

However, if it was originally supposed to be a holiday for Bradley and Stacey then Ruby shouldn't butt in.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah i know. If I was Ruby I'd be more than happy to let Brad tag along! It says they fight in the Vic. So does that mean the usual music goes off and everyone listens thing goes on I wonder?


Oh wicked a huge fight please!! :Cheer:  That would give Stace her spark back - hope she gets rubes in a head lock, swings her around and throws her out of the vic door, and Peggy shouts after her 'you're barrrrrrrrrrrrred forever!!!'  :Lol:  Then at least Brad and Stace will have a place to go thats rubeeee freeeee!

----------


## BlackKat

> Very good, but I dont like that vile piece of doggie poo, Deanooooooo. 
> 
> Back on topic, I know Im bad - but I do try to stay on topic, what do we think should happen
> 
>                  A) Stacey go on holiday with Bradders
>                  B) Stacey go on holiday with Rubes (bet thats going to be a laugh a min)!
>                  C) Stacey takes neither and go and gets a job as a 18-30 holiday rep out there instead.
>                  D) Stacey cant make up her mind, so takes Deanooooo (and has the worse holiday of her life, and will become bi polar through the whole sorry experience! lol


I'd like to pick option E). Stacey goes on holiday with Deano. She comes back alone, with Deano's passport and a mysterious blood-stained shirt, ala Phil and Lisa.  :Rotfl:  However, unlike Lisa, nobody really cares, or even notices he's gone, and life continues as normal.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I'd like to pick option E). Stacey goes on holiday with Deano. She comes back alone, with Deano's passport and a mysterious blood-stained shirt, ala Phil and Lisa.  However, unlike Lisa, nobody really cares, or even notices he's gone, and life continues as normal.


Nice one  :Lol:  Yeah, I'd have to go for option E too! (Sighs) Im getting my hopes up again!

----------


## diamond1

cor why do ruby and juley have to get involved with bradley and stacey....so annoying 

ruby and juley are so bad they are a great couple  :Stick Out Tongue:  so annoying between them

wish they would visit the hollyoaks blackhole  ,thats option F

----------


## bradley_fan

> Oh wicked a huge fight please!! That would give Stace her spark back - hope she gets rubes in a head lock, swings her around and throws her out of the vic door, and Peggy shouts after her 'you're barrrrrrrrrrrrred forever!!!'  Then at least Brad and Stace will have a place to go thats rubeeee freeeee!


 :Lol:  You sound like that mad woman of The Catherine Tate show!! lmao! 
Even though choice E sounds tempting.....I think I'd like to see A. It would be very cute!! and maybe at that point she finds out she's pregnant!

----------


## Pinkbanana

D1, have been meaning to ask.... why dont you light up, when you are on line?! (Im not taking the p***, its a serious-ish Q) I mean the little light thing in the corner near your name.  Do you need to change the light bulb? lol  :Lol:  

Just wondered  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Oh what will Bradders do without Stacey for 2 weeks???? Bless....

----------


## diamond1

oh Ive opted not to appear online so im annoymous lmao...dont know why, im sure the 'light' is to do with that I quite like the dark red colour aswell :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> oh Ive opted not to appear online so im annoymous lmao...dont know why, im sure the 'light' is to do with that I quite like the dark red colour aswell


Didnt know you could do that!!! 

Makes you very mysterious, D1.  Mind you, Im not surprised that you have opted for a red light above your name!!!!!!!!! :Lol:  (only joking!!!)

----------


## diamond1

> Didnt know you could do that!!! 
> 
> Makes you very mysterious, D1.  Mind you, Im not surprised that you have opted for a red light above your name!!!!!!!!! (only joking!!!)


 :EEK!:  oh no you didnt?? 

LMAO good one :Clap:  

hahahaha I cant even think of a comeback lol

----------


## diamond1

according to my calculations its 129 posts until I reach the big 1000 so im planning on doing it this weekend :Smile:   so as part of my 'grand scheme' I shall discuss alternative scenarios to discuss and vote on feel fre to add your own

so alternative number 1

1.)bradley buys a car he takes a few walford people with him whilst driving down a country lane he needs a rest deano takes over he runs down a jogger him deano mickey stacey ruby and gus all share the terrible secret until deano is arrested for the hit and run murder.it is revealed bradley 'grassed' him up after a bible quote from dot incours his guilt

2.)stacey has an affair :EEK!:  with a freind of seans...bradley is so incensed by this he changes his image he shaves his ginger locks off,jacks his job in,gets a job on a building site and renames himself brad.his new mates are football hooligans and its green street all over ...stacey is so impressed they become an item once again until bradley cheats on stacey with a sexy bar maid...after realising he has become a diffrent person he runs away and returns to walford complete with his ginger hair and old job back in tow and gets on his hands and knees to stacey and prosposes

3.)bradley is given a new promotion at his job and is given a top role only thing is...his new boss is a bit dodgy -fgangster and a MURDERER in fact bradley overhears him planning to kill a child :EEK!:  but is it worth losing his dream job -however the boss cottons on and thretens him with death if he opens his mouth-as punishment the gngster has stacey beaten up and kidnapped,bradley gets phil to take on the gangsters and in 007 styles saves stacey while phil takes on another gangster etc...

so what story would you like out of the above I would choose number 2

----------


## Pinkbanana

They are all really great, but for me story no 1 has the edge - love bradders grassing up Deanoooo after hearing another of Dot's bible verses!!! :Lol:  

Also that story has a lot of potential, Deanoooo's first day in prison!! Watch your back in the showers, pretty boy!  :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

> They are all really great, but for me story no 1 has the edge - love bradders grassing up Deanoooo after hearing another of Dot's bible verses!!! 
> 
> Also that story has a lot of potential, Deanoooo's first day in prison!! Watch your back in the showers, pretty boy!


 I knew you would choose that I was expecting you to say...mind the soap,he would be how can I put his popular in prison I would assume :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

anyone else....maybe people should add their own  :Searchme:

----------


## Pinkbanana

I think Bradley should turn into a right bad boy, the next Jonny Allen (minus the pink jumper!!!). He should run the club and hire Deanoooo to do his dirty work. But Deanoooo would double cross him (steal a packet of nuts from the bar) and Bradley would see this CCTV and plot his revenge - push Deanoooo from a motorway fly over!! Then Bradley would go back home to Stacey who is 7 months gone with triplets. Bradley enters room with a smug smile on his face  :Big Grin:  Oh and I'd have one on mine too! :Big Grin:

----------


## diamond1

yes thas very good,i think the pink jumer would be handed down the gangster world to young bradley lmao

----------


## BlackKat

My scenario:

Bradley gets hit by cosmic rays on the way to work and develops super powers. He dones a mask and cape and goes by the name "Ginger Ninja," devoted to fighting crime in the east end. Obviously, we get lots of Stacey/Bradley storylines as supervillians try to take their revenge on Bradders by going after his girlfriend. However, it soon becomes apparent that Stacey is quite capable of taking care of herself, thank you very much, and becomes a super-heroine...alias to come, any ideas?

----------


## diamond1

> My scenario:
> 
> Bradley gets hit by cosmic rays on the way to work and develops super powers. He dones a mask and cape and goes by the name "Ginger Ninja," devoted to fighting crime in the east end. Obviously, we get lots of Stacey/Bradley storylines as supervillians try to take their revenge on Bradders by going after his girlfriend. However, it soon becomes apparent that Stacey is quite capable of taking care of herself, thank you very much, and becomes a super-heroine...alias to come, any ideas?


 stacey slater:ice skater=supa skater  :Searchme:  

or THE ADVENTURES OF GINGER NINJA AND THE TEENYBOBBER :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> stacey slater:ice skater=supa skater  
> 
> or THE ADVENTURES OF GINGER NINJA AND THE TEENYBOBBER


Ooo...I do like "Ice Skater."  :Clap:  Or maybe "The Ice Skater," to give it a bit more gravitas. Then she can have ice-skates, with deadly blade attachments to complete her outfit.  :EEK!:

----------


## diamond1

lmao stall keeper by day THE ICE SKATER by night!!

BBC are you reading this??

----------


## BlackKat

Any ideas as to who Bradley's nemesis could be? At first I thought Deano, but then thought no, Deano's more the really lame villain who's just there to fill the plot out a bit.

I can't really think of anyone else Bradley has really clashed with that could be the big bad. I suppose it could be Max, but that's a little too Greek tragedy for me.

----------


## diamond1

evil emperor philialias mitchelia,sworn enemy of the republic after feeling the force of THE GINGER NINJA philialias created himself into a landlord of a pub to infiltrate who the GINGER NINJA could be...after lame local thug deano was caught boring a innocnet viewer to death philalias caught bradleys super human reflexes and cottoned on.
after an ambush attempt philalias had GINGER NINJA captive and used deano to look after him however his big mouth soon got him in trouble as THE ICE SKATER saved the day however a force lurked in the background THE GHOST OF DEN WATTS :EEK!:

----------


## BlackKat

> evil emperor philialias mitchelia,sworn enemy of the republic after feeling the force of THE GINGER NINJA philialias created himself into a landlord of a pub to infiltrate who the GINGER NINJA could be...after lame local thug deano was caught boring a innocnet viewer to death philalias caught bradleys super human reflexes and cottoned on.
> after an ambush attempt philalias had GINGER NINJA captive and used deano to look after him however his big mouth soon got him in trouble as THE ICE SKATER saved the day however a force lurked in the background THE GHOST OF DEN WATTS


Fantastic!  :Clap:   :Clap:  

I have a lovely image in my head of The Ice Skater's deadly blades meeting Deano's head,  :Rotfl:  And that's what you get for messing with her boyfriend,  :Lol:

----------


## bradley_fan

:Rotfl:  These storyline suggestions are mint! I hope the Eastenders writers are taking note!  :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I have a lovely image in my head of The Ice Skater's deadly blades meeting Deano's head,



Oh now thats an image I'd like to see, I'd pay good money to watch that!!!!   :Cheer:

----------


## BlackKat

Another idea for a villain: *The Binman!* The pain and humiliation of being constantly ridiculed has finally become too much for poor Gus Smith. Having lost his mind, he swears revenge on those who have mocked him, starting with...Stacey Slater, aka The Ice Skater! Will the Ginger Ninja get there in time?!?

----------


## diamond1

> Another idea for a villain: *The Binman!* The pain and humiliation of being constantly ridiculed has finally become too much for poor Gus Smith. Having lost his mind, he swears revenge on those who have mocked him, starting with...Stacey Slater, aka The Ice Skater! Will the Ginger Ninja get there in time?!?


oh my god thats classic haha 

he is the most evil of the lot  :Clap:   :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

in his hideout *THE BINMAN* lurks 

with the *ICE SKATER*in site will the Binman stop the ice skater from saving the ginger ninja

when she arrives she is shocked at the binmans identity :EEK!:

----------


## BlackKat

Another villain is "The Beale-Meister," as your stereotypical corrupt business man, willing to hire any number of small time crooks (like Deano) to further his financial aims.

Of course the big finale at the end is when The Ice Skater finally discovers *The Brat*'s real identity. How will she cope when she discovers the ruthless gangland boss, responsible from numerous attacks against The Ginger Ninja and Ice Skater team is none other than...HER BEST FRIEND!


I'm totally writing this fanfiction by the way. Don't suppose anyone's any good at drawing, cos then we could do it as a comic strip?  :Searchme:

----------


## diamond1

Yeah this could totally be the new thread for the scripts Ill make my banner on it now......we can use the bbc dress them up game on the eastenders website LOL

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah this could totally be the new thread for the scripts Ill make my banner on it now......we can use the bbc dress them up game on the eastenders website LOL


I'm working on Stacey's costume, if you want to try your hand at Bradley?  :Searchme:

----------


## diamond1

yeah ive already started  :Smile:   should be finished soon

----------


## Pinkbanana

> if you want to try your hand at Bradley?


The mind boogles :EEK!:  

What does the Deanoooo costume look like?! lots of lycra and sequins I think would be good!

----------


## diamond1

:Angry:  the bradley one is hard :Angry:  i cant copy and paste it anwhere either

----------


## diamond1

ive just rated this thread 5 star :Thumbsup:

----------


## bradley_fan

Omg I'm really looking forward to this!  :Rotfl:  The ideas are great!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, it should be very interesting alright.

So is there anymore in the old tv mags today about Stacey being preggie, and whether she keeps it!  I want her to keep it and be a positive role model for all the pregnant teenagers out there. Otherwise they may look up to  Vicky Pollard and co. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bradley_fan

It had no mention in the mag I got but i read on Digital spy that she actualy does keep the baby. Might not be true though.  :Searchme:  
I still can't decide whether I want her to have the baby or not....but I don't want her to get rid of it because I don't think Bradley will ever forgive her!  :Crying:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> It had no mention in the mag I got but i read on Digital spy that she actualy does keep the baby. Might not be true though.  
> I still can't decide whether I want her to have the baby or not....but I don't want her to get rid of it because I don't think Bradley will ever forgive her!


Yeah I know where you are coming from there.  If she did get rid, without telling Bradders, then it would be this big secret waiting to come out...... and Im not sure Bradders would forgive her. So I'd just be waiting for it all to spill out and the end to Brad n Stace. :Mad:  

Whereas if she had the baby I think that would be rather good and would flesh out both their characters and relationship even more.  Some people think it will make their characters dull, but having a baby doesnt mean the end of your life (bytheway im not talking from personal experience here)! lol

----------


## bradley_fan

> Yeah I know where you are coming from there.  If she did get rid, without telling Bradders, then it would be this big secret waiting to come out...... and Im not sure Bradders would forgive her. So I'd just be waiting for it all to spill out and the end to Brad n Stace. 
> 
> Whereas if she had the baby I think that would be rather good and would flesh out both their characters and relationship even more.  Some people think it will make their characters dull, but having a baby doesnt mean the end of your life (bytheway im not talking from personal experience here)! lol


Yeah I know just look at Sarah Platt from corrie, she's been in loads of great storylines since having her baby (can't remember the name now) So hopefully it wont ruin them. 
Can you remember a while back when we were thinking of names they might call the baby? well with the rumor that   Spoiler:    Ruby is getting killed off   she might call it   Spoiler:    Ruby   Don't know though I'm bored so again im in a random thinking mode lol  :Wal2l:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah I know just look at Sarah Platt from corrie, she's been in loads of great storylines since having her baby (can't remember the name now) So hopefully it wont ruin them. 
> Can you remember a while back when we were thinking of names they might call the baby? well with the rumor that   Spoiler:    Ruby is getting killed off   she might call it   Spoiler:    Ruby   Don't know though I'm bored so again im in a random thinking mode lol


Oh thank you for that Bradley fan!  :Bow:   That sounds good! I'd be happy with that happening!  Yeah, I hope they do become parents now (shall be really disappointed if it does not happen).

Is there much Brad n Stace next week? Or just Monday and the holiday business, oh and ofcourse Rubes getting mugged!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Still think Pussy Galore Branning would be a good girl's name for the baby, or James (Bond) Branning for a boy!!! lol

----------


## bradley_fan

:Rotfl:  Yeah lil Pussy Galore or James would be legends!! 
I think they are in it all week. This is what I think is happening - 
Monday - Stacey and Ruby barney and Ruby getting mugged 
Tuesday - Stacey accuses Juley
Thursday - Everyone (Jake Ruby Gus etc) finds out its Juley
Friday - Juley leaves and so do Stacey and Ruby on their jollys!
knowing me I'll be wrong so don't count on that being right! lol. Brad is definetley in it on Monday and I'm guessing he's in for most of the other days too.

----------


## diamond1

carrying on our super hero chat :Smile:  

*monday
Bradley takes stacey to a gallery where bradley gets bitten by a spider,once home he realizes he has super powers.Elsewhere Gus flys off the handle at insults given to him

tuesday
bradley renames himself THE GINGER NINJA and saves the world from deano and evil superhero Ian Beale whilst gus's powers grow after killing sonia and using her as his secret hideout

thursday 
GINGER NINJA flys off to save the world from THE BINMAN but is caught out by his trap

friday
stacey realizes GINGER NINJAS identity and has to save him when she realizes she hasnt gt super powers she retrieves her skates
GINGER NINJA AND ICE SKATER DEFEAT THE BINMAN and save the world however a new enemy is being created called the brat*  :EEK!:

----------


## BlackKat

I've got the first part of the superhero fic written if you want me to post it in Scripts?  :Searchme:

----------


## diamond1

> I've got the first part of the superhero fic written if you want me to post it in Scripts?


 oh yeh Bk please put it up Im so excited about reading it :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> oh yeh Bk please put it up Im so excited about reading it


Short prologue, up here  :Smile:  Hope it's okay.

----------


## diamond1

> Short prologue, up here  Hope it's okay.


 oooooooo I cannot wait for this

----------


## diamond1

oh my god...such a good start to it *sighs*im still making my banner now to advertise lol should be good when its ready

----------


## BlackKat

> oh my god...such a good start to it *sighs*im still making my banner now to advertise lol should be good when its ready


Thanks, I'm glad you like it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## diamond1

this is going to be the NEXT big thing on the soap boards

----------


## Pinkbanana

I hope Bradley has got a nice super hero outfit, maybe involving a beige golfing jumper and wearing his pants over his trousers. Think the bin man could have a super cool wheelie bin, that is also a rocket launcher.

----------


## diamond1

his evil sidekick is 'evil wellard' although wellard will be played by a new actress -jodie marsh

----------


## diamond1

BTW PB i made sure I layed off jodies orange tones on her body just for you :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> his evil sidekick is 'evil wellard' although wellard will be played by a new actress -jodie marsh


Oh thats low, D1!!! But very  :Rotfl:

----------


## diamond1

lol oh come of it she deserves it

----------


## Pinkbanana

Well you do give very forthright opinions. Must be from listening to all the those subliminal messages in Charlotte Church's music! lol

I actually have some sympathy for Jodie today, as I fellow orange person, I know how hard and cruel life can be... :Crying:

----------


## diamond1

> Well you do give very forthright opinions. Must be from listening to all the those subliminal messages in Charlotte Church's music! lol
> 
> I actually have some sympathy for Jodie today, as I fellow orange person, I know how hard and cruel life can be...


Well people do compare me to charlotte church (and its nothing to do with singing) I dont think thats *that* bad and I dont look like her or sound like her so where does this comparrison come from?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Well people do compare me to charlotte church (and its nothing to do with singing) I dont think thats *that* bad and I dont look like her or sound like her so where does this comparrison come from?


What? :Confused:  Have you been drinking, D1? lol I dont get that last post. SO you dont look or sound like the voice of an angel, but get compared to her? Maybe cause you hang about with the welsh rugger team, or dare I say can give forthright opinions, like her!!!

Anyway back on topic how's about Peggy playing a retired super hero, who becomes Stace's mentor. Shows her how to use her powers to bring about world peace and an end to global warming! lol

----------


## diamond1

> What? Have you been drinking, D1? lol I dont get that last post. SO you dont look or sound like the voice of an angel, but get compared to her? Maybe cause you hang about with the welsh rugger team, or dare I say can give forthright opinions, like her!!!
> 
> Anyway back on topic how's about Peggy playing a retired super hero, how becomes Stace's mentor. Shows her how to use her powers to bring about world peace and an end to global warming! lol


no I do get people say I am like her in personality....I supose Im loud and thats where it comes from?

peggy cant be a super hero shes philalias's mother (bradleys enemy)

----------


## Pinkbanana

> no I do get people say I am like her in personality....I supose Im loud and thats where it comes from?
> 
> peggy cant be a super hero shes philalias's mother (bradleys enemy)


Oh didn't realise that, in that case what about Pat Evans instead? I think she is a goodie and her secret weapons could be in her earrings, they could contain lasers of death!!

Bytherway, D1, do you like Walkers crisps (taste of the orient) too? :Lol:  

Oh my God, just though if Stace has the baby, I hope it doesnt develop super hero traits and isnt as annoying as that one off that 'comedy' prog - My Hero! Only watched it the once, honestly :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## diamond1

> Bytherway, D1, do you like Walkers crisps (taste of the orient) too? 
> 
> :


no I support cardif...muppet

lmao

----------


## diamond1

> Oh didn't realise that, in that case what about Pat Evans instead? I think she is a goodie and her secret weapons could be in her earrings, they could contain lasers of death!!
> 
> Oh my God, just though if Stace has the baby, I hope it doesnt develop super hero traits and isnt as annoying as that one off that 'comedy' prog - My Hero! Only watched it the once, honestly


 Dont even joke about that...that kid is such a F'N pain  :Angry:  if staceys is like that I will never watch eastenders again

----------


## Jojo

Guys - can we try and stay on topic please (of Bradley and Stacey)  You keep straying a lot of late  :Big Grin:  

Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinkbanana

okay, on topic, I hope Stacey keeps the baby and calls it Ralph, after the Branning's sadly departed rat (Im convinced it never made it back from the vets).

I think they could do so much with the baby storyline, and Bradders could become a stay at home dad. Cause they wont having him working off the square much longer. By tradition, he needs to work somewhere between the community centre and the tube station.

----------


## diamond1

> Guys - can we try and stay on topic please (of Bradley and Stacey)  You keep straying a lot of late  
> 
> Thanks


 yeah your right-sorry..

I think ruby should be the name of the baby-just in case (because someone said she dies) and it would be somewhat sweet to name her ruby

----------


## BlackKat

Seeing as I never got my wish of Baby Rickman being called Cedric, I'm hoping that's what Baby Branning is called,  :Lol:  

Cedric Bryan James Bond Branning.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Every baby should have at least three middle names. Therefore if he doesn't like his name when he grows up, he has another three to choose from. (Says the girl with no middle name,  :Lol:  )

----------


## diamond1

> Seeing as I never got my wish of Baby Rickman being called Cedric, I'm hoping that's what Baby Branning is called,  
> 
> Cedric Bryan James Bond Branning. 
> 
> Every baby should have at least three middle names. Therefore if he doesn't like his name when he grows up, he has another three to choose from. (Says the girl with no middle name,  )


cedric...why cedric lol
we're overlooking if stacey keeps the baby I dont think she will have it abortion or miscarriage I just doubt she will have it

----------


## BlackKat

> cedric...why cedric lol
> we're overlooking if stacey keeps the baby I dont think she will have it abortion or miscarriage I just doubt she will have it


I don't know why Cedric. :Searchme:   I think I just didn't want it to be predictable and named after someone (Dennis, Angie, Mark etc, which is obviously what happened) so...Cedric appeared and stuck. :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Well Im hoping its going to be twins then. One boy called Ralph and one girl called Pussy Galore (after his bond obsession).

Though hope we see alot more of the boy brannings darkside before junior appears, he might start playing knock and run, tormenting the good folk of Walford !!! lol

----------


## diamond1

well Im going with george...no on expects it for stacey and bradley

cedric...maybe that can be the next villian in 'the ginger ninja' (in the scripts section now boys and girls)


Pinkbanana has mentioned how moody bradley is these days and it must be to harden his image for sean..I think 

and on the front of The suns tv mag bradleys ginger hair is all fluffy looks really diffrent there to how he is now 

I swear he uses hair gel

----------


## Pinkbanana

> and on the front of The suns tv mag bradleys ginger hair is all fluffy looks really diffrent there to how he is now 
> 
> I swear he uses hair gel


Oh my yes I think at one stage he had seriously overdone the hair gel cause his hair looked more auburn, than down right ginger and looked like too sharp and lethal - I wouldn't have run my fingers through his hair without a pair of metal mesh gloves on.  I liked him when his hair was more wild and had that just got out of bed look to it :Big Grin:

----------


## diamond1

in one of his various bed scenes with stacey he actually was wearing loads he looked really 'cool' which bradley is not about at all

----------


## BlackKat

> well Im going with george...no on expects it for stacey and bradley


Now I'm imagining Stacey pushing a pram around the Square...and in the pram is the pink hippo out of Rainbow,  :Rotfl:   :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

:EEK!:  stop it you are really making me laugh

I dont think stacey will have the baby look I mean with honeys baby trauma cming,and IF sharo returns to the square they will be overloaded with babys 

I think stacey will have an abortion she might not wanna end up like kat although she is in a complete diffrent situtation

----------


## Nigella harman

I cant believe how many pages of madness ive just read! :Lol:  You are all losing the plot!!! :Thumbsup:  Lovin the super heroe stuff!Does anyone know when Stacey goes on holiday and if thats the start of Bradley officially going bad!I think his dad may take advantage of the fact shes not around and try to get him on side!Do you think he will beat his mate steve up or threaten him? :Ninja:  and i do agree its too get him ready for Sean,at the end of the latest spoilers we have just one week before Sean starts!!! :Thumbsup: and so surely thats around the time Stacey discovers shes pregnant yeah?????

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh I reckon she will have it. Now Rubes is going, they can replace her with an immature, annoying, whinging cry baby! And if they call it Rubes and it looks like its got permanent wind then no one will be any the wiser lol

The only difference will be if they will pick out a ginger haired baby for the role. :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

> I cant believe how many pages of madness ive just read! You are all losing the plot!!! Lovin the super heroe stuff!Does anyone know when Stacey goes on holiday and if thats the start of Bradley officially going bad!I think his dad may take advantage of the fact shes not around and try to get him on side!Do you think he will beat his mate steve up or threaten him? and i do agree its too get him ready for Sean,at the end of the latest spoilers we have just one week before Sean starts!!!and so surely thats around the time Stacey discovers shes pregnant yeah?????


I take the blame for this alot of it where me...sorry if its off topic alot 

we're all trying to get back on it though :Smile:  

yes I think its toughing bradley up a bit...I cant understand why they didnt do this in the first place (maybe they will reveal his boxing past..forgetting the time he gotten beaten by jake)

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah I blame D1 too :Rotfl:  

But we have pulled it back on track.  I think as already stated (not that folk read my posts these day  :Crying:  , they just skim over them to get to the good ones, ie D1 and BK) that replacing Rubes with er... Rubes the baby is a good idea.

I reckon Stace, Bradley, baby branning and Sean will all get a flat together in George St.

Unless...... Rubes leaves all her money to Stacey?!

----------


## diamond1

:EEK!:  she could leave scarletts to stacey

then again what 17/18 year old has written a will 


**then again this is ruby allen
people on death row have more optimisicm than her

but bradley and stacey owning scarletts -how funny would that be :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> she could leave scarletts to stacey
> 
> then again what 17/18 year old has written a will 
> 
> 
> **then again this is ruby allen
> people on death row have more optimisicm than her
> 
> but bradley and stacey owning scarletts -how funny would that be


Oh that would be wicked.  :Big Grin:   Bradley could be like Tom Cruise in Cocktail mixing the drinks. lol And Stacey as the hostess, come bouncer!!! lol

D1 have you nearly reached your 1000 yet?

----------


## diamond1

> Oh that would be wicked.   Bradley could be like Tom Cruise in Cocktail mixing the drinks. lol And Stacey as the hostess, come bouncer!!! lol
> 
> D1 have you nearly reached your 1000 yet?


943 :Sad:  

staceys job would be the bouncer without a shadow of a doubt lol no arguements there at all

bradley would'nt be good behind the bar thats seans job..bradley could sort out the accounts etc..

----------


## Pinkbanana

No as part of Bad Brad's new image, he would work the bar. He would be like a young ginger Peter Stringfellow in training, but with an assortment of golfing knitwear - oh that beige golfing jumper does it for me. :Rotfl:  

Though Stace would have to put her foot down about having any 'exotic dancer' nights. Remember how excitable Bradders was the last time!!!

----------


## diamond1

honestly..I do think that there is a possiblity of stacey owning the club

I think sean will have a good part in staceys life because it sounds like the dennis/vikki thing again (if you dont know what I mean watch the uk gold episodes) he was really sweet when vikki had a abortion and I feel sean will be the same with stacey

----------


## Pinkbanana

> honestly..I do think that there is a possiblity of stacey owning the club
> 
> I think sean will have a good part in staceys life because it sounds like the dennis/vikki thing again (if you dont know what I mean watch the uk gold episodes) he was really sweet when vikki had a abortion and I feel sean will be the same with stacey


Yeah you could be right there (for once)!  :Lol:  

I think Sean will come in with a bang, mix it up a bit, especially with old Bradders, but then will settle down.  

I think he will be a good addition to the show.  I reckon there's a good chance of him taking over the club or maybe the bookies? who owns that these days? Pat?

----------


## bradley#1

well if ruby does  die ( heres hoping) she could leave the mansion to stacey. where her, bradley and baby branning could live.

----------


## Babe14

Bradley is turning out to be an excellent character. Infact at the mo it is only Bradley/Stacey/Tanya and Max who are keeping Enders going.
Bradley has gone from a quiet mousey character to a really tough one who will stand his ground and has a hidden anger within him. This angry streak I think may come from what Max did to his mum when Bradley was little, anger and resentment has built up inside him towards Max. Bradley certainly has a temper.
I would say that Bradley is turning into a sex symbol (total unbias view as he is too young to be a sex symbol for me) not necessarily for his looks, but more through his personality and character development.
I was very impressed with the way he handled Lauren and the way he managed to get the message through to her, something which Max was unable to do. I wish he'd make an effort with his step sisters as they really like him.

----------


## bradley_fan

I'm really looking forward to tonight epidosde!  :Cheer:  I think there will be lots of scenes between them because no-one else (that i can think of) are playing a big part this week.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I'm really looking forward to tonight epidosde!  I think there will be lots of scenes between them because no-one else (that i can think of) are playing a big part this week.


 Yeah!me too,even if Rubys gonna be a pain! :Angry:  and Dots back!!! :Thumbsup:  Is Stacey gone for 2 wks???on her hols?Do you think Bradley will be alright with her going away without him if it was his idea??? :Confused:

----------


## BlackKat

I think it's mainly going to be a Ruby & Stacey week, although Bradley may chip in with support for Stacey. But I don't think the focus will be on Bradley/Stacey.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Yeah!me too,even if Rubys gonna be a pain! and Dots back!!! Is Stacey gone for 2 wks???on her hols?Do you think Bradley will be alright with her going away without him if it was his idea???


I think Stacey is gone for two weeks because there is no mention of her in the spoilers. How will poor Bradley cope!? :Crying:  
I think he'll probably be secretly gutted that Stacey is going but he'll say its fine. Or maybe he is the one that suggests they go away?  :Searchme:  
Anyhooo should be good!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think Stacey is gone for two weeks because there is no mention of her in the spoilers. How will poor Bradley cope!? 
> I think he'll probably be secretly gutted that Stacey is going but he'll say its fine. Or maybe he is the one that suggests they go away?  
> Anyhooo should be good!


Yeah, he will be gutted deep down, wouldnt you? If you had the chance to escape Walford and its annoying residents, ie Deanoooo and the satsuma (however, with my self tan crisis, at present, I feel for the Pauline). Though bradders would need to stay out of the sun a fair bit and use factor 50 sun lotion otherwise he will look like this :Mad:  .

Also from what I read Bradders is the one who suggest the holiday in the first place and Stace moans to Rubes that she cant afford it. Then Rubes clicks her fingers and gets the divine Jake to bring her Â£2000 to the Vic (like your average 17 year old does!!! lol), and its her flashing the cash, in the pub, that causes her to get mugged.  Then Stace decided to go on holiday with the rubes.  So yeah, if I was Bradders I'd be slightly miffed! 

Just had a scary thought :EEK!:  Maybe its Bradley who bumps off Rubes?!  The new bad Brad may surface again after getting sick of Rubes butting in on his 'quality time' with Stace. So he loses it one night and follows her whilst she's sleep walking and pushes her into Gus's deluxe wheelie bin come dust cart, and she gets sent to the tip (rubbish dump). Never to be seen again! :Cheer:

----------


## diamond1

BK I dont supose theres anymore 'ginger ninja' to come  :Lol:  


I hate ruby allen so much in fact Im boycotting mentioning her again ill refer to her as 'it'.

(thats no offence to louisa lytton -shes done a great job)

I really cant see bradley killing anyone on purpose not in a million years,if it did happen they have killed off a good character (it would be like dot cotton buying tickets to see marylin manson or dennis bleaching his hair pink to look hip)it couldnt happen

on the subject of bradley's unborn child I think he would make a great father he would be a very good dad,he wouldnt have trouble helping them do their homework and he has a good job so he will always be spoiling the child and stacey :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

I was joking about Bradders turning into some pyschopathic serial killer! lol

I dont think, even by enders standards, that they would dare mess to that extent with a national treasure like Bradders.  Well I sincerely hope not. Then again, I didnt think Chrissy Watts was capable of murder either.  :EEK!: 

So Rubes, you had better watch your back for the ginger ninja  :Ninja:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Okay folks, I thought I'd do an update on the *Eastenders Summer vote*, so you can see were in the popularity stakes Stace and Bradders are (remembering this is thread about them!).

So the latest votes are.......as follows.......in alphabetically order.....

*Bradders* 13% - I blame the hat they have put on him, not very flattering! :Stick Out Tongue:  

*Mickey*   27.6% - a respectable score, I feel. seeing as he hasnt been in it that much in recent times. :Ponder:  

*Jake 11.4* - oh very disappointed with this result, come on he would be a great fella to be marooned on a desert island with. :Love:  

*Gus 7%* - Can see where folk are coming from, on his low wage he would only be able to take you as far as South End for the day. :Lol:  

and wait for it...........

*Deanooooooooooooo* 41% Words fail me. :EEK!:  

And for the girls.....
*
Stacey* 21%

*Rubes* 41.1%

----------


## Siobhan

how the hell did Ruby get so much votes.. I think it is rigged.. No way would I vote for either Deano or Ruby

----------


## Nigella harman

lots of girls fancy Deano and Mickey,as do lots of boys fancy Ruby!!I dont think its a measure of popularity though ( if you know what i mean!!)e.g.when Ruby was axed,there wasnt exactly many people upset over it,but if Stacey was axed im sure most people would go mad :Nono:   !!!(and rightly so!!!)I do think its the hat that killed it for Bradders though,flippin Deano got a surf board!!! :Lol:  Though im sure the hat is vital for young Bradley in such roasting conditions,otherwise im sure his poor head might feel like this!!! :Angry:   :Lol: They could have picked out a slightly cooler one though!in that thing he looks as though hes about to go potter in the blinkin garden!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> how the hell did Ruby get so much votes.. I think it is rigged.. No way would I vote for either Deano or Ruby


i quite like deano and ruby am i the only one...

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i quite like deano and ruby am i the only one...


I like Deano but i really don't like Ruby as a character anymore...i would have voted for Stacey.

----------


## bradley_fan

> i quite like deano and ruby am i the only one...


I don't really mind them either. But I do think its hilarious how PinkBanana slags Deano off!  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> BK I dont supose theres anymore 'ginger ninja' to come


I've got some on the next chapter written, but I'm up to the bit where Bradley gets his powers and that's the bit I'm stuck on, cos I can't figure out a way for him to get them. So any suggestions would be great?  :Searchme:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I've got some on the next chapter written, but I'm up to the bit where Bradley gets his powers and that's the bit I'm stuck on, cos I can't figure out a way for him to get them. So any suggestions would be great?


Maybe his powers could come from that rather fetching pinny he was wearing tonight?! When he puts it on he is super ginger ninja.  Also any baddies would take one look at him in it and would probably die laughing. No need for him to get his, er ... secret weapon out!  :Lol:

----------


## bradley#1

Filming today: Episode 1075 Tx: 18/09/06
STACEY: This is romantic.
BRADLEY: Thought you'd like it.
STACEY: I'm gonna drop my chip paper after. Just to get up his nose.
BRADLEY: You ever pack up working on the stall, you could get a job with the UN.

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## bradley#1

> I've got some on the next chapter written, but I'm up to the bit where Bradley gets his powers and that's the bit I'm stuck on, cos I can't figure out a way for him to get them. So any suggestions would be great?


maybe his powers can come from his thunderbird club card

----------


## Pinkbanana

Okay, tonight's Brad n Stace watch..... for Bradley#1 fan

Well Bradley and Stace, at the beginning of the episode, were in the kitchen (at the Brannings) trying to tidy up the mess in the kitchen, which consisted of 2 chinese take away cartons and a newspaper.  Stacey said they should have tidied up the night before or got up earlier (yeah you lazy gits, it would have taken you 30 seconds to put the cartons in the bin before you went to bed - honestly the youth of today!).  Bradley grapples with Stace whilst she is at the sink, for one heart stopping moment, I thought he had turned back into bad mad Brad  :Ninja:   and she was going to get his hand shoved across her face, like the bunny boiler, because he had seen red over the way she was washing her mug up. Thankfully, he doesnt do this and instead says that having the extra hour in bed was worth the extra 30 seconds tidying up(?).  

Stace reminds him that he will be sleeping alone when Dot and Jim are back (2mins and 12 seconds later guess who comes through the door?). He pulls a face (which looks a bit like the one the distressed branning rat pulled when youngest Branning child was trying to force feed it cheese, last week).

Then for i think was meant to be comedy value, Stace puts on Bradley a very odd looking, from the 1940's, pinny (sure the props depart have pinched it from the costume depart, the pinny was probably last seen in Good Night Sweet Heart). Bradley says he thinks its would be lovely if they went away together. He has cash, but not enough to pay for Stace, she says she's potless (well I think she said that!). Brad pulls another face and Stace goes off to work.

Next scene with them in is in the pub (bratty, otherwise known as Rubes has offered stace Â£2000 to go on holiday with her -  not all the money in Bank of England would make me go on holiday with Rubes, life's to short!) and Stacey tells Bradders about her plans for the holiday.  Bradders pulls that face again and stace asks why he isnt deliriously happy that she is leaving him in Walford to go on an all inclusive luxury holiday for 2 weeks, with the Rubes, even though he desperately wanted a holiday away with her.  :Wal2l:  

Anyway, he does eventually say he's happy for her (through gritted teeth) and that he will miss her. She says she will miss him.  He then has a brain wave, and says why cant he come away on the girlie holiday with them(?)! Even Stacey realises this isnt one of his finest ideas, but puts this weird smile on her face (like she has been straining on the loo for too long :EEK!:  ) and says she will ask Rubes if he can come.......

That was all on the Stace and Bradders front today. Probably just Stace in it tomorrow, as it will be about Rubes being mugged.

P.S. Rubes wasnt loving Bradders idea, I cant guess why!  :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> i quite like deano and ruby am i the only one...


So are you the *one* who has been voting multiple times in the BBC summer vote for Deanoooo and Rubes?!  :Mad:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I don't really mind them either. But I do think its hilarious how PinkBanana slags Deano off!


Well we all have to have our hobbies, bradley_fan!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Nigella harman

I cant believe no one noticed Bradley wasnt wearing those AWFUL! beige trousers!!!He was wearing jeans!!! :EEK!:  Ruby,how annoying was she???Bradley suggests a holiday and the next thing you know lady muck elbows him out of the way!!and books her and Stace a trip to Magaluf :EEK!:   :EEK!:  !!!has anyone here been to Magaluf???cos i have!and it shocked the hell out of me!and i was only there a week!!!!!!!!  :Confused: If i was Bradley and my girlfriend was going there for 2 weeks i would be seriously annoyed! :Angry:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I cant believe no one noticed Bradley wasnt wearing those AWFUL! beige trousers!!!He was wearing jeans!!! Ruby,how annoying was she???Bradley suggests a holiday and the next thing you know lady muck elbows him out of the way!!and books her and Stace a trip to Magaluf  !!!has anyone here been to Magaluf???cos i have!and it shocked the hell out of me!and i was only there a week!!!!!!!! If i was Bradley and my girlfriend was going there for 2 weeks i would be seriously annoyed!


Oh missed that..... Bradders not wearing those awful beige trousers! Mind you unless he has several identical pairs, those trousers must have been humming from being worn day in and day out! Im surprised they didnt walk off set of their own accord!  :Lol: 

Yeah, glad you think that Rubes was out of order there booking a hol for her and Stace, when poor Bradders had been suggest one for him and Stace! Yeah I know they couldnt afford it, but still it was rubbing Bradders' face in it a bit.

----------


## diamond1

ok brief inside soap mentions of bradley and stacey:

In the soap insider charlie clements reveals that his most recent scene shot was in the cafe with stacey,a upcoming storyline see's jim kick bradley OUT for doing something out of character at work and when asked about the pregnancy storyline he says he's looking forward to it and will bradley make a good dad he sort of hints he dont have a choice

(oh and pinkbanana-deano and chelsea kiss :Heart:  thought you would like to know :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## diamond1

> I've got some on the next chapter written, but I'm up to the bit where Bradley gets his powers and that's the bit I'm stuck on, cos I can't figure out a way for him to get them. So any suggestions would be great?


ok I was thinking more along the lines of radioactive hairgel?

He wears quite a bit these days so yeah Id go with that,similar to how spiderman got his powers because peter parker was also a nerd

oh and a good catchphrase could be "the futures bright, the futures ginger"

in a superhero kind of way

----------


## Pinkbanana

> ok brief inside soap mentions of bradley and stacey:
> 
> In the soap insider charlie clements reveals that his most recent scene shot was in the cafe with stacey,a upcoming storyline see's jim kick bradley OUT for doing something out of character at work and when asked about the pregnancy storyline he says he's looking forward to it and will bradley make a good dad he sort of hints he dont have a choice
> 
> (oh and pinkbanana-deano and chelsea kiss thought you would like to know )


Oh thanks for the info, about Deanooooo and Chelsea (im just trying to digest my brekkie here! :Sick:  ). Wonder if he has to drug her first?  :Ponder:  (well he did spike Stacey's drink).

So Bradders get's kicked out by Jim, wonder who he goes to live with now ..... stacey or Max?!

Sooooo if he hasnt got a choice about being a good dad, wonder whether that means he isnt going to become a daddy. :Confused:  Probably a good idea under the circumstances, if he is homeless! lol

----------


## diamond1

> Oh thanks for the info, about Deanooooo and Chelsea (im just trying to digest my brekkie here! ). Wonder if he has to drug her first?  (well he did spike Stacey's drink).
> 
> So Bradders get's kicked out by Jim, wonder who he goes to live with now ..... stacey or Max?!
> 
> Sooooo if he hasnt got a choice about being a good dad, wonder whether that means he isnt going to become a daddy. Probably a good idea under the circumstances, if he is homeless! lol


yeah I know I wonder what bradley does thats so bad?

it does say somewhere that bradley gets bulied at work so im assuming he sticks up for himself by fighting?

But I doubt would jim kick him out for that..he would encourage bradley to defend himself if anything

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah the mind boogle :EEK!:  I wonder if its the bad lad brad coming out in him again?!  Maybe he steals some bic pens and paper clips from work, and gets stacey to flog them on the market to fund their fry ups in the cafe?! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Seriously I cant see Bradley doing anything that would be so bad that Jim would kick him out! :Ponder:  I mean, Jim isn't no saint, is he? :Angel:

----------


## diamond1

> Yeah the mind boogle I wonder if its the bad lad brad coming out in him again?!  Maybe he steals some bic pens and paper clips from work, and gets stacey to flog them on the market to fund their fry ups in the cafe?! 
> 
> Seriously I cant see Bradley doing anything that would be so bad that Jim would kick him out! I mean, Jim isn't no saint, is he?


exaclty Jim,was known as Basher Branning so why on earth would he tell bradley off for fighting at work if he is getting bullied

maybe jim tells bradley not to follow his mistakes in life regarding violence but max tells him otherwise and bradley listens to max and this could get jims back up a bit,

inside soap says that max tells dot a few home truths about jom when he was younger like giving his alcholic wife whisky on her birthday and after getting wasted it on it she got in a scolding hot bath which max had to help her out of.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> exaclty Jim,was known as Basher Branning so why on earth would he tell bradley off for fighting at work if he is getting bullied
> 
> maybe jim tells bradley not to follow his mistakes in life regarding violence but max tells him otherwise and bradley listens to max and this could get jims back up a bit,
> 
> inside soap says that max tells dot a few home truths about jom when he was younger like giving his alcholic wife whisky on her birthday and after getting wasted it on it she got in a scolding hot bath which max had to help her out of.


Oh Im going off Jim rather quickly.What a git he's been in the past!!! lol Hope Bradders isnt going to have his character changed to fit in with being a younger Jim.  You can image Enders doing something daft like that. :Mad:  

So do you get the hint from your inside soap mag, D1, that Stacey keeps or gets shot of the baby?

----------


## diamond1

> Oh Im going off Jim rather quickly.What a git he's been in the past!!! lol Hope Bradders isnt going to have his character changed to fit in with being a younger Jim.  You can image Enders doing something daft like that. 
> 
> So do you get the hint from your inside soap mag, D1, that Stacey keeps or gets shot of the baby?


yeah all this is from inside soap (oh how I wanted to say informant lol) 

Jim is a great character I think we all love his antics with patrick well at least before yolande turned patrick into a joke of a character (has anyone noticed how he has changed over the years)but if we think back to yesteryear jim was a bit of bad old man...he was racist :EEK!:  

then he had a change and he was good ol jim then ee brought his family back and we're reminded of his old antics

----------


## diamond1

EE cannot do that to bradley he is so unique,dont no one dare change him I would be so mad :Angry:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> EE cannot do that to bradley he is so unique,dont no one dare change him I would be so mad


Well I think that if you wrote in to enders, D1 and threaten to kick some ass etc... they wouldnt dare change him. I think receiving a threatening note from you would (with your forthright opinions) scare the hell out of me!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Nigella harman

Oh my god!!!I so think shes keeping the baby after reading that!!!I will try and scan it for you!He says he cant wait to get started on the storyline,and they ask if Bradley will make a good Dad,he says"Probably not!Hes still quite young so it could be a struggle.I hope he will settle into it,though-I dont think hes going to have much choice!"

----------


## diamond1

> Well I think that if you wrote in to enders, D1 and threaten to kick some ass etc... they wouldnt dare change him. I think receiving a threatening note from you would (with your forthright opinions) scare the hell out of me!!!


 haha ok I didnt realize I was so intimadating...someone should of told me this when I was at school and I would of got alot more dinner money  :Stick Out Tongue:  (just joking)

Bradley has changed alot I dont think for the worse all characters have to evolve otherwise they tend to dry up like bradley is showing angry emtions alot more I think right if he was started on in the street randomly and we see him quite scared that will do his character a favour in terms of who he is,then if they want to harden him up max could take him boxing to toughen him up.

Because bradley 'basher'branning is not feasible as of right now

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Oh my god!!!I so think shes keeping the baby after reading that!!!I will try and scan it for you!He says he cant wait to get started on the storyline,and they ask if Bradley will make a good Dad,he says"Probably not!Hes still quite young so it could be a struggle.I hope he will settle into it,though-I dont think hes going to have much choice!"


Oh please Nigella, scanning queen, please try and scan the article.

Sooooo baby slater could be on its way after all!!!!

----------


## Nigella harman

I get the impression aswell that Jim chucks him out cos he gets advice on his interview from Max who i think must tell Bradley to basically put the fear of god into young Steven! :EEK!:  like Steves been bullying him all week!He must do a good job of it cos he gets the job! :Ninja:  Jim was saying he was proud of him the other week and now after that i guess jim sees him turning into Max and he aint happy! :Angry: Pinkbanana,it doesnt really say much else but i will try and scan it for you!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I get the impression aswell that Jim chucks him out cos he gets advice on his interview from Max who i think must tell Bradley to basically put the fear of god into young Steven! like Steves been bullying him all week!He must do a good job of it cos he gets the job! Jim was saying he was proud of him the other week and now after that i guess jim sees him turning into Max and he aint happy!Pinkbanana,it doesnt really say much else but i will try and scan it for you!!!


Cheers, Nigella. :Thumbsup:  

Yeah that would make sense. Maybe what Bradders does isnt er.... right, but Jim would forgive him, if it hadn't been for the fact that he was following Max's advice! So he kicks him to the curb!  Shall have to find a large cardboard box for the poor sod to live in! lol

----------


## Nigella harman

for a tiny article its a flippin big scan!but the only other size was unreadable!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh yeah, from the sound of it there will be the little patter of tiny feet (or with a branning/slater baby it could be the tiny patter of hoofs!) to come in the near future!!!! lol

Thank you soooo much for that Nigella, you are a legend! :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Do you know whether there is much, if any Brad n Stace in it tonight?! 

I wonder if Rubes will have a massive bandage around her head!  :Lol:  Oh why oh why could Deanoooo have been taking the money back instead! :Big Grin:

----------


## diamond1

I wonder what bradley would of made of dennis..towards the end he got close to jim and we all know his relationship with dot  :Wub:  I would of loved to have seen a unlikely frieindship between the two 

max and den are quite similar in many way..max not as warped and twisted as den yet

so dennis could of acted as an older brother to bradley...he could of taught him boxing (like he once did to spencer)

dennis was also brotherly towards stacey alot of the time

stacey was clealry upset that he died...

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I wonder what bradley would of made of dennis..towards the end he got close to jim and we all know his relationship with dot  I would of loved to have seen a unlikely frieindship between the two 
> 
> max and den are quite similar in many way..max not as warped and twisted as den yet
> 
> so dennis could of acted as an older brother to bradley...he could of taught him boxing (like he once did to spencer)
> 
> dennis was also brotherly towards stacey alot of the time
> 
> stacey was clealry upset that he died...


Oh Im sincerely hoping Sean will be like Dennis  :Love:  

Yeah Bradders could have formed a brotherly bond with Dennis, I reckon, if that swine Jonny hadn't had him murdered!! :Crying:  

P.S. D1, not many more posts required surely before you hit the big 1000?!

----------


## diamond1

> Oh Im sincerely hoping Sean will be like Dennis  
> 
> Yeah Bradders could have formed a brotherly bond with Dennis, I reckon, if that swine Jonny hadn't had him murdered!! 
> 
> P.S. D1, not many more posts required surely before you hit the big 1000?!


about 10 more to go  :Smile: 

I will forever hate jhonny allen for his role in dennis's death,father like daughter :Angry:   (not that IT is a murderer just a stuck up little cow)

bradley and dennis sparring lmao

----------


## BlackKat

Pics from All About Soap of Charlie, Lacey and Louisa near the studios. No real clear pic of Charlie and Lacey, but I thought it was cute anyway, I'm glad they all get along:

----------


## diamond1

nice picture there BK quite a nice car wonder if its a company car lol
anyway if you scroll a few pages backwards you will see my thought on ginger ninja  :Smile:  

at the moment there is no sign of ruby having an affair with bradley whichi think is good

----------


## Pinkbanana

Thanks, Black Kat, lovely pics.

I want that mini!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

*Is it just me but does it appear that Lacey has a ciggie ??? *

----------


## Pinkbanana

> *Is it just me but does it appear that Lacey has a ciggie ??? *


Yeah, I thought she had a cig in her hand too! Naughty gal  :Nono:

----------


## JustJodi

*Lousia has a werid outfit on,, Lacey is dressed like she usually dresses as Stacey,,Oh well .. was nice seeing them photographed outside the studio,, *

----------


## Pinkbanana

Well there is some Brad n Stace in to night! :Cheer:   more stace than Brad, but I guessed that would be the case!lol She got to play nursemaid and shrink to the annoying rubes. But  not too long before she goes......... (rubes that is!). Drinks are on me, the day of her leaving!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## lollymay

i think lacey looks less tarty than what stacey does!

----------


## bradley_fan

I really like Laceys clothes! Thanks for that.
I thought Stacey was abit harsh with Bradley although he was bit stupid in bringing up the holiday again.  :Wal2l:  
Ya know when someone said where will Bradley go when he's kicked out Jims house (thanks for the scans btw Nigella  :Thumbsup:  ) He will probs have to go to max's because I think Stacey will still be away at that time.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I really like Laceys clothes! Thanks for that.
> I thought Stacey was abit harsh with Bradley although he was bit stupid in bringing up the holiday again.  
> Ya know when someone said where will Bradley go when he's kicked out Jims house (thanks for the scans btw Nigella  ) He will probs have to go to max's because I think Stacey will still be away at that time.


 I thought that!I feel a bit sorry for Bradley,the holiday was his idea to get away from his problems and it seems to have been hijacked!!!and hes been pushed out of the picture, :Confused:  I bet he wont be suggesting a holiday again in a hurry!!!Im glad he stands up to her though,and Im loving his family,especially with Dot on the scene!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I thought that!I feel a bit sorry for Bradley,the holiday was his idea to get away from his problems and it seems to have been hijacked!!!and hes been pushed out of the picture, I bet he wont be suggesting a holiday again in a hurry!!!Im glad he stands up to her though,and Im loving his family,especially with Dot on the scene!!!


Cant sleep too hot and bothered..... :Mad:  

Yeah Stacey was in a bit of a mood tonight.  Think it was guilt at letting Rubes down and then her getting mugged. Though it wasn't big or clever to take it out on Bradders (poor sod)! lol Just out of interest does anyone know why he was wearing his pjs and dressing glown in the middle of the day? At least he realised that there was no point in arguing with her (the sign of a good boyfriend!).lol 

Also loved the scene in the pub with Max, Dot (nice to have the legend back  :Bow:  ) and Bradders.  Liked the cutting little digs at Max!!! The boy, I swear, has had lessons from Stace or D1 in the art of giving forthright opinons!  :Lol:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I agree...Stacey was being really harsh towards Bradley last night, it wasn't his fault if Ruby got mugged and he wanted to go on holiday...but i can understand how hard it was for Stacey, Ruby going all cold on her especially when she told the police about Juley being a suspect...i think she started blaming herself for what happened and needed to take it out on someone else and that was Bradley.

----------


## bradley_fan

Stacey has took Bradleys advice to open up abit. If they didn't have that big argument about her not wantind to say how she feels she probably would have just wondered around making herself more angry or upset but insted she went and spoke to Bradley about it (even though she maybe wished she never!)

----------


## EE Rocks

Hi
I thought Stacey was being a bit mean to bradley and Ruby, but i am glad there all friends now.

----------


## EE Rocks

I am a massive Stacey and Bradley fan- have been since they got together. Stacey is my favourite character on EE and Lacey is a brilliant actress. Thanks fot the pictures of lacey/louisa/charlie, Nigella harman.

----------


## BlackKat

Erm, not to be a bitch but if people post my scans on other boards could you please at least give me credit for scanning them.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Cant sleep too hot and bothered..... 
> 
> Yeah Stacey was in a bit of a mood tonight.  Think it was guilt at letting Rubes down and then her getting mugged. Though it wasn't big or clever to take it out on Bradders (poor sod)! lol Just out of interest does anyone know why he was wearing his pjs and dressing glown in the middle of the day? At least he realised that there was no point in arguing with her (the sign of a good boyfriend!).lol 
> 
> Also loved the scene in the pub with Max, Dot (nice to have the legend back  ) and Bradders.  Liked the cutting little digs at Max!!! The boy, I swear, has had lessons from Stace or D1 in the art of giving forthright opinons!


 Too hot and bothered AND missing little Mo and your up till all hours gossips you mean!!! :Lol:  I love Dot being in the middle of all the Branning stuff,shes just the best!!! :Cheer:  I wonder if Max will totally lead Bradley a-stray while Staceys away!do you think he will move into Maxs or end up at Pat and Yolandes!!!I hope Jim and him have a massive row!!!Just for my own entertainment of course,i want them to be friends again!eventually!I wonder what Stace will say when she finds out the trouble her fellas got himself into,i bet shell go mad with Max! :Angry:  Hiya,EE Rocks!welcome!!!!

----------


## EE Rocks

http://nta.itv.com/

Stacey is up for best actress (vote her) and her and bradley best couple (vote) and ee best soap (vote)!!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Erm, not to be a bitch but if people post my scans on other boards could you please at least give me credit for scanning them.


 Sorry BlackKat! :Ninja:  I was so flippin excited i managed to do a link......Im an idiot :Wal2l:  all done!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Too hot and bothered AND missing little Mo and your up till all hours gossips you mean!!! I love Dot being in the middle of all the Branning stuff,shes just the best!!! I wonder if Max will totally lead Bradley a-stray while Staceys away!do you think he will move into Maxs or end up at Pat and Yolandes!!!I hope Jim and him have a massive row!!!Just for my own entertainment of course,i want them to be friends again!eventually!I wonder what Stace will say when she finds out the trouble her fellas got himself into,i bet shell go mad with Max! Hiya,EE Rocks!welcome!!!!


Yeah I love Stacey when she goes a bit mental and has a pop at people (who most times, anyway, deserve it!!).  I reckon he will end up at Max's, which will make the rift with Jim even greater!  Does Bradders know Patrick and Yolandes?! I can hardly remember them myself. Where the hell are they these days?!

Oh yes missing I little Mo! lol She always had something to say!  :Lol:  Mind, you seem to be quieter on the boards these days?!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah I love Stacey when she goes a bit mental and has a pop at people (who most times, anyway, deserve it!!).  I reckon he will end up at Max's, which will make the rift with Jim even greater!  Does Bradders know Patrick and Yolandes?! I can hardly remember them myself. Where the hell are they these days?!
> 
> Oh yes missing I little Mo! lol She always had something to say!  Mind, you seem to be quieter on the boards these days?!


 Me!???Im just saving myself for the big Sean and Baby Branning storys!!!Plus I never really got over the first night you joined and i think i was up till almost 1 in the morning!I came to the conclusion there and then you were a bad influence!!! :Lol:  I thought Stacey was really good last night in the pub,Im a little confused as to how Juley has such a good alibi though!! :Searchme:

----------


## EE Rocks

I know, I like Little Mo (I know her from somewhere else). She is very nice and has a lot to say.

----------


## BlackKat

> Sorry BlackKat! I was so flippin excited i managed to do a link......Im an idiot all done!


Lol, that's okay I understand.  :Smile:  Thanks.  :Big Grin:  




> Im a little confused as to how Juley has such a good alibi though!!


I didn't get that either -- although I suppose he could have gone straight back to the Vic after the mugging. And if Bert and Joe were in there all afternoon they would exactly notice when 4:30 was, especially if Juley were only away 15-30 minutes.  :Searchme:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Me!???Im just saving myself for the big Sean and Baby Branning storys!!!Plus I never really got over the first night you joined and i think i was up till almost 1 in the morning!I came to the conclusion there and then you were a bad influence!!! I thought Stacey was really good last night in the pub,Im a little confused as to how Juley has such a good alibi though!!



Oh very funny, Nigella!!! Erm.... me a bad influence on you?!  :Rotfl:  

Yeah folk were falling over themselves to give Juley an alibi, Gus, Bert, Joe etc... So how come no one saw him leave the vic?! Maybe they just thought he was in the loo?

Oh cant wait for the Sean and baby Branning storylines then. My goodness, when you get going on here there's no stopping you! Bracing myself if you have been saving it up for the forthcoming big storylines!!! :EEK!:  Better go and stock up on the red bull now!!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Anyone know when the RUbes and Stacey go away on their holidays?  :Confused:  I take it its this week sometime?

P.S. welcome EE Rocks, Im sure you will be very happy here! :Big Grin:

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah, it's this week, notice they made friends as well yesterday (so yeah).

----------


## BlackKat

> Anyone know when the RUbes and Stacey go away on their holidays?  I take it its this week sometime?


Yep, this Friday I think. Oh, what a fun type Stacey will have.

Ruby: Stace, did you use some of my suntan lotion?
Stacey: Yeah, I forgot to bring some, I didn't...
Ruby: How could you do that? *waves arms, bobs up and down* Don't you understand how much that means to me, *rolls eyes, shrugs shoulders*
Stacey: Er...okay. Do you want to go down to the beach?
Ruby: *waves arms, rolls eyes* How could you _ask_ that...

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh thats funny, BK!  :Lol: 

Yeah, you can imagine that those two weeks tucked up with Rubes are going to feel like a life time for poor Stacey!!! Bet she comes back looking haggered, and has developed a 40 a day cigarette habit! :Sick:  

But at least we will have a fortnight of being Rubeeeee free!  :Cheer:  

Now if only we could smuggle Deanoooo into her case! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh in that pic of Stacey, louisa, and Charlie is that rather nice mini (I really want it) being driven by Lacey, thus it must be her car, right? Woweee.... not a bad little car for an 18 year old to have, I think!!! lol

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh thats funny, BK! 
> 
> Yeah, you can imagine that those two weeks tucked up with Rubes are going to feel like a life time for poor Stacey!!! Bet she comes back looking haggered, and has developed a 40 a day cigarette habit! 
> 
> But at least we will have a fortnight of being Rubeeeee free!  
> 
> Now if only we could smuggle Deanoooo into her case!


Poor Deano....................................Lucky for you hes got a bit of a storyline this next week or so,you could grow to love him,you never know!!! :Thumbsdown:   :Ponder:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Poor Deano....................................Lucky for you hes got a bit of a storyline this next week or so,you could grow to love him,you never know!!!


Grow to love him...... :Rotfl:   Oh thats hilarious, Nigella!

I think that Deanooooo is the biggest pain in the butt. I cant imagine ever warming to him. But bless you for being an optimist!!! :Smile:

----------


## EE Rocks

> Oh in that pic of Stacey, louisa, and Charlie is that rather nice mini (I really want it) being driven by Lacey, thus it must be her car, right? Woweee.... not a bad little car for an 18 year old to have, I think!!! lol


Yep that is Laceys, it's well nice.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Okay...... its that time again for an update on the *summer vote*.....

*Who would you like to spend the summer with????????*

*Bradders .... 12.8%* - well the ginger ninja's popularity is definitely on the slide.... maybe people are realising that they will have to spend the whole of the summer in doors with him (so he doesnt burn) watching their way through his 007 dvd collection. Yeah going off the boyo now too! I know Nigella is rather sweet on him though :Love:  

*Mickey ..... 27.8%* - Ah...... the lovely market trader. Im put off at the thought of having to spend the summer working his stall with him and therefore being in the company of Keith! :Sick:  Enough said.


*Jake ......11.7* - Oh I am loving the Moon at the moment. He looked rather nice in last night's episode, and has a lot of patience (with the Rubes, when most people would have cheerfully strangled her by now). So I'd be happy spending the summer helping him bottle up in Scarletts. As long as we got to go to fargos once in a while! lol

*Gus..... 6.9%* - I can see why people wouldnt want to spend any time with time as he's loved up with the part time lesbian at the mo, and is going to be spending alot of the summer visiting Juley in the nick!!! lol

And now..............

*Deanooooooooo.......40.8%* Oh my.....what on earth is going on here?! :EEK!:  Is he paying people to vote now? Well er... I can't see it myself, but there's a least one person out there (possibly in need of some serious medication) that loves that annoying little scamp. Bless :Big Grin:  

Oh and the girls.....

*Stacey......20.6%* - 2nd place and a respectable %.

*Rubes.......41.7%* - well somebody is having a laugh, or has a very high pain threshold?! They must have(!) to want to spend the whole of the summer with the whinging little brat  :Rotfl:

----------


## bradley_fan

I'm really surprised by the results like! Most people on the forums hate Deano and Ruby! But i supose stranger things happen.....
Hopefully some Bradley and Stacey tonight. I hope Stacey opologises to Bradley for biting his head off the other day!

----------


## EE Rocks

It doesn't say there in tonight, but maybe there just  background characters today (I hope so at least).

----------


## bradley_fan

Oooh btw EE Rocks welcome to the forum!  :Thumbsup:  
Yeah I havn't heard any mention of them in tonights but I think Jake and Gus find out Juley mugged Ruby so perhaps she finds out too :Searchme:  and uf she's in it Stacey's likely to be in too.

----------


## EE Rocks

Thanks for the welcome Bradley Fan!! Well Jake finds out about about the money (gus found it) so yeah i think they'll be in tonight.

----------


## Nigella harman

Ive seen the pics for tonights and Bradley is in it with Dot!,and tommorrow they are both definately in it.EE Rocks,have a look on the main forum index for banners and art!!!

----------


## Siobhan

Is it just me or does anyone else think Ruby and Bradley are expecting too much from Stacey?? I mean,if she spends time with Ruby, Bradley sulks and vice versa.. Surely they should understand that she cannot be there 24/7 for them and that if she spends time with one, doesn't mean she will ignore/forget the other one.

----------


## BlackKat

> Is it just me or does anyone else think Ruby and Bradley are expecting too much from Stacey?? I mean,if she spends time with Ruby, Bradley sulks and vice versa.. Surely they should understand that she cannot be there 24/7 for them and that if she spends time with one, doesn't mean she will ignore/forget the other one.



I think they are too. Not to mention, even if they understood she needed to spend time with the other, it's like they're writing it as if it would have to be 12 hours with Ruby, and then 12 with Bradley. I think she needs some time for herself as well...Not to mention time to sleep and eat.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think they are too. Not to mention, even if they understood she needed to spend time with the other, it's like they're writing it as if it would have to be 12 hours with Ruby, and then 12 with Bradley. I think she needs some time for herself as well...Not to mention time to sleep and eat.


yeah I bet they would both have a good sulk if heaven forbid, she wanted to spend time with her mum. Ruby is very selfish..when she was with Juley she expected Stacey to understand and yet she doesn't understand now

----------


## bradley#1

im in barbados and we cant c it down here plzz fill me up wid info

----------


## Siobhan

> im in barbados and we cant c it down here plzz fill me up wid info


depends what you are looking for (most you can find by searching the EE section) and second, try not to use text talk when posting. it is not allowed by the rules of this forum

----------


## EE Rocks

> Is it just me or does anyone else think Ruby and Bradley are expecting too much from Stacey?? I mean,if she spends time with Ruby, Bradley sulks and vice versa.. Surely they should understand that she cannot be there 24/7 for them and that if she spends time with one, doesn't mean she will ignore/forget the other one.


It's not just you- I totally agree, they expect her to be with them everyday and they should learn she has her own things to do.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, a good point there, poor Stace is being pulled in two directions.  I can understand Bradders though needing support, from his girlfriend, at the mo with all the long lost dad business. Though very bad timing mentioning going away on that 'break' again, the other night!  :Nono:  Think he might get a break somewhere on his body (a limb perhaps?) if he attempts to mention it again to Stacey!!! lol

Where as Rubes is just a big pain in the backside!! :Angry:    She is such a moaner and a brat. How does Stacey put up with her?! She needs to be less dependent on Stace and go out and become a useful member of society (if thats possible). Maybe set up a charity with the Allen blood money, ie the Jonny Allen care home for old wayward Criminal masterminds/lags, and their pets.

If I was Stacey I'd go on a break (to some retreat) *on my own*!!!! (Actually I'd take Jake!) :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

> If I was Stacey I'd go on a break (to some retreat) *on my own*!!!! (Actually I'd take Jake!)


They could bond over how annoying Ruby is.  :Rotfl: 

"Oh, and that shoulder thing she does."
"I know! What's that supposed to be?"
"I think it's an expression of some sort of emotion."
"Wow...really? Which one?"
"Not a clue."


It would definitely put last years France Week to shame. And if they needed to fill an entire week, they could move onto Deano.  :Lol:

----------


## bradley#1

> im in barbados and we cant c it down here plzz fill me up wid info


that was my little annoying 1 minded brother playing about on the computer 

sorry

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Ive seen the pics for tonights and Bradley is in it with Dot!,and tommorrow they are both definately in it!


So they are both definitely in it tomorrow, Nigella?

P.S. Loved Bradders with (the legend) Dot tonight! lol

----------


## Nigella harman

> So they are both definitely in it tomorrow, Nigella?
> 
> P.S. Loved Bradders with (the legend) Dot tonight! lol


 Yes they are,I had a look in my crystal ball earlier on and saw Brannings,lots of them all sat around a dinner table,looking a little tense, :Ninja:  and the girl Stacey,she was laughing at young Mickey Miller,he was bright orange and she was taking a photo of him on her phone! :Big Grin: .............well,crystal ball,soap mag,theyre pretty much the same arent they!!!! :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yes they are,I had a look in my crystal ball earlier on and saw Brannings,lots of them all sat around a dinner table,looking a little tense, and the girl Stacey,she was laughing at young Mickey Miller,he was bright orange and she was taking a photo of him on her phone!.............well,crystal ball,soap mag,theyre pretty much the same arent they!!!!


Oh super....... thank you Mystic Nigella. I suppose your powers couldnt stretch to telling me this week's lottery numbers?!  :Lol:  

Does Stacey and the Rubes go on holiday then this Friday too?


Edit: You sound just like a fortune teller, maybe a career option to consider?

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh super....... thank you Mystic Nigella. I suppose your powers couldnt stretch to telling me this week's lottery numbers?!  
> 
> Does Stacey and the Rubes go on holiday then this Friday too?
> 
> 
> Edit: You sound just like a fortune teller, maybe a career option to consider?


 Hmmm,my crystal ball wont tell me when they go away :Confused:  Must be something wrong with it. :Ponder:  But if they do go tommorrow,it will be one hec of a last minute booking!!!!Booked,yes we fly in 5 minutes!!! :EEK!:  I wonder what Bradley will have to say about it!!! :EEK!:  "Youre what,when,5 minutes,....but........oh,youve gone!" :Searchme:   :Ninja:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Hmmm,my crystal ball wont tell me when they go away Must be something wrong with it. But if they do go tommorrow,it will be one hec of a last minute booking!!!!Booked,yes we fly in 5 minutes!!! I wonder what Bradley will have to say about it!!! "Youre what,when,5 minutes,....but........oh,youve gone!"


Well.... I was only asking. :Smile:   Im sure I read somewhere they do finally decide to go on holiday (minus Bradders), but didnt know when. I'd like to make sure Rubes got safely out of the country :Big Grin:  

Hope there is a problem with her passport when they come back, and she's refused entry (cue: lots of hunching of shoulders and pulling faces, whilst waving arms in the air)! lol

----------


## Nigella harman

> Well.... I was only asking.  Im sure I read somewhere they do finally decide to go on holiday (minus Bradders), but didnt know when. I'd like to make sure Rubes got safely out of the country 
> 
> Hope there is a problem with her passport when they come back, and she's refused entry (cue: lots of hunching of shoulders and pulling faces, whilst waving arms in the air)! lol


 I was joking!!!! :Lol:  Fancy leaving young Bradley,i bet she regrets it,i think Max will take him over to the dark side!and cause all sorts of bother whilst shes out of the picture! :Ninja:

----------


## Pinkbanana

You are convinced he has (or will have) a dark side!  :Lol:  Evil Brad  :Ninja:  I think thats the reason why we were up so late that night I joined, discussing Bradder's darkside! 

Bless......I reckon its going to rear its ugly head again soon, with this job promotion business....... maybe he pushes his work colleague into the paper shredder!  :Lol:  

P.S. stocked up on the red bull, ready for when Sean arrives and baby Slater storyline to have marathon long discussions! Bring it on!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Nigella harman

> You are convinced he has (or will have) a dark side!  Evil Brad  I think thats the reason why we were up so late that night I joined, discussing Bradder's darkside! 
> 
> Bless......I reckon its going to rear its ugly head again soon, with this job promotion business....... maybe he pushes his work colleague into the paper shredder!  
> 
> P.S. stocked up on the red bull, ready for when Sean arrives and baby Slater storyline to have marathon long discussions! Bring it on!


  :Lol:  I know,its there,im sure of it!!! :Ninja:  His work colleague is that annoying bloke who went to the strip club with him i think!!!so,i wont mind too much if Bradley gives him the odd karate chop ginga ninja style!!!!especially if hes been giving him grief,he should just thank his lucky stars Brads lady love didnt find out first and pay him a visit!!! :Angry:  anyway,Im a light weight,im off to bed,goodnight!!!sleep tight!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I know,its there,im sure of it!!! His work colleague is that annoying bloke who went to the strip club with him i think!!!so,i wont mind too much if Bradley gives him the odd karate chop ginga ninja style!!!!especially if hes been giving him grief,he should just thank his lucky stars Brads lady love didnt find out first and pay him a visit!!! anyway,Im a light weight,im off to bed,goodnight!!!sleep tight!!!


Yeah.....if its that bloke, stephen, then hell he deserves everything Bradders throws at him.... hopefully something very heavy :Big Grin:  

Im turning in now too. good night x

----------


## Pinkbanana

Just been looking at wk33 info (thanks BK) and it looks like we are finally going to see Bradder's mother! :EEK!:  Bet that might explain a thing or two!!!

Think it will be hilarious......wonder whats she's going to be like :Ponder:  

And it looks like Bradders goes to live with his long lost father (as you do) when Jim kicks him out.

Mmmmmm........ sounds like its going to be an interesting week.  Still wondering what Bradley could have done that was sooooo bad that Jim would kick him out? Still think its along the lines of his work colleague getting his whatsits caught in the paper shredder :EEK!:  Bad Brad :Big Grin:

----------


## Nigella harman

This is Bradleys Mum!!!say hi everyone! :Smile:  Now shes on the scene i suppose we had all better watch our Ps and Qs!!! :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> This is Bradleys Mum!!!say hi everyone! Now shes on the scene i suppose we had all better watch our Ps and Qs!!!


Hello!!!! Er.... where did you get that pic from (your crystal ball), Mystic Nigella? She looks a bit er....demented, and also strangely familiar (has she been in something else?!!! Wouldnt like to cross her :EEK!:

----------


## BlackKat

She looks like an alien.


Am I the only one who's finding these family members ever so faintly ridiculous. So, Stacey's mum gets released from hospital. And we have drama about that. And then a week later Bradley's dad turns up, and we have drama. And now Bradley's mum turns up (drama) only a few weeks before Sean will. Oh, and then Foetus Branning will be turning up shortly after that

What are they planning to do when they run out of family members? "Bradley's great aunt, fifty-seven times removed comes to the Square, and causes problems between him and Stacey. Shortly followed by the arrival of Stacey's pet gerbil."

----------


## Nigella harman

> Hello!!!! Er.... where did you get that pic from (your crystal ball), Mystic Nigella? She looks a bit er....demented, and also strangely familiar (has she been in something else?!!! Wouldnt like to cross her


 A nice lady on another forum said she was Previously  in Peak Practice.Sukie Smith!Her names on the BBC press releases page!There you see,every days a school day!!! :Big Grin:  Shes more than likely the one responsible for those golf jumpers and beige slacks!!!! :Lol:  I think wk 33 looks really good,I havent seen anything saying when Stace and Rubes go away or come back though! :Searchme:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Stacey's pet gerbil?!!!  :Rotfl:  

Yeah, but before the gerbil causes any kind of trouble, the youngest Branning child's rat will also claim to be pregnant by Bradders. Resulting in a long drawn out court case to work out the real paternity. This will of course test (yet again) the Brad/Stace relationship.  :Lol: 

Edit: Ofcourse the rat will be found out to be a complete liar and be disowned by smallest Branning child.

----------


## bradley_fan

I've only seen two pics from tonights ep of Stacey and Ruby so maybe they arn't in that much.
I hope they go away tonight then i won't miss any Bradley and Stacey while I'm off on my jollys!  :Cheer:  
Bradley has that family dinner tonight doesn't he? Probably end in disaster!  :Ninja:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> .
> I hope they go away tonight then i won't miss any Bradley and Stacey while I'm off on my jollys!  
> :


Well there's always one isnt there?! Who's thinking just about themselves!!!!  :Rotfl:  


PS have a lovely holiday! :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> A nice lady on another forum said she was Previously  in Peak Practice.Sukie Smith!Her names on the BBC press releases page!There you see,every days a school day!!! Shes more than likely the one responsible for those golf jumpers and beige slacks!!!! I think wk 33 looks really good,I havent seen anything saying when Stace and Rubes go away or come back though!


A nice lady on another forum?! :EEK!:  You are a phoney mystic Nigella!!! And I bet there's no crystal ball either?  :Lol:  

Yeah, you live and learn.....thank you for the info and picture of demented mother Branning. lol Yeah Wk33 looks like a good one - possibly a revealing one too! Do we think she is going to be a bit er.....mental? :EEK!:

----------


## bradley_fan

> Well there's always one isnt there?! Who's thinking just about themselves!!!!  
> 
> 
> PS have a lovely holiday!


lmao! :Lol:  Well I can't cope without my ginger ninger and tini bopper gossip can I??!  :Rotfl:  
Thanks! Hope you continue having a good time in jolly old england!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## EE Rocks

Oh yeah! There is some drama at the dinner table tonight at the brannings.

----------


## Pinkbanana

What an enders tonight..... was it just me or has the Brad n Stace relationship just taken 10 steps backwards? Why was she being off with him on the phone, snapping at the poor boy, then avoiding him and rushing out of the Branning house (she must have known that there was a good chance that he was going to be in) after flogging Sonia a T shirt.  

What was with the flogging the T shirts business anyway? Has she given up the stall? Instead is she now doing house to house peddling her wares?  Bet she becomes an Avon rep then by end of nxt week! lol

Very confusing episode......... :Confused:

----------


## BlackKat

I too was confused, especially by the holiday business. So...what, Stacey and Ruby are just randomly going off on holiday one weekend. We don't see them leave or anything like that? Is it going to be something where we supposed to think they've gone on holiday between the Friday and the Monday episode or what?  :Searchme: 


And let's put Stacey's behaviour down to hormones as she may already be pregnant, and quite frankly, that's the only way it makes sense,  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nigella harman

I think they go next weekend,and its from then im guessing Bradleys nightmare starts!!!she said,oh hell be alright,ill send im a postcard!Im guessing hes gonna be pretty far from alright!!! :Ninja:  and shes gonna come back and think...oops! :Ninja:

----------


## diamond1

I hope the plane crashes on an remote island much like Lost but ruby has shannons role and dies like shannon but much slower.

stacey actually swms back to dover reconciles with bradley and never has a period again so she wont be rude anymore to bradley.

in the real world cant bradley set ruby up with one of his mates and lighten her up a bit?

we havent seen a scene that suggests stacey and bradley have had sex so that means by seans arrival she would be nearly 3 months pregnant? :EEK!:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Maybe...... Stace gets tanked up on cheap plonk on holiday, and with all that sun... has a one night stand, and thats when she gets preggie! Then when she does finally discover she is preggie, she has to keep schum about it to Bradders and has to pray the baby is ginger! Well just a (wild) thought......and this is Enders.....so.......we......cant......really.....e  xpect.....a.....happy......ending (dont ask whats with the....dots)!!

When does this baby business come to light....? Is it around late September.... because if its any later then she will be waddling around that stall, and keeping her legs crossed to stop the baby coming out, never mind needing to take two pregnancy tests!!! She'll look like she's swallowed a beach ball! Thus maybe a tad obvious thats she's with child, and if Bradders fails to notice, then I think a trip down to Specsavers is in order pronto! lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

> in the real world cant bradley set ruby up with one of his mates and lighten her up a bit?
> :


I know you aren't a huge fan of Rubes, but even you, D1, surely wouldnt wish *Deanoooo* on her!  :Lol:

----------


## Nigella harman

Im starting to think shes pregnant now,cos i seriously cant understand the bizzarre behavior otherwise!!! :Confused:  Shes due on,it hasnt happened and shes thinking Im late,its fine but every time she sees Bradley it reminds her!! :Confused:  I think!!and thats why she said next weekend,cos shes probably thinking Ill come on in the next few days and then i can go on holiday and relax!!! :Confused:  Yes,Im assuming a lot here but its the only way it makes sense to me!!!! :Ninja:  Also cos they are making a point of Bradley looking confused as in..........nothings happened that he knows of???Then it would tie in with the Newspaper reports of late August,shed be back mid August and take a test or 2 a week or so later when she plucks up the courage!!!and talks to Sean!!! :EEK!:  who will then probably take a shot gun to young Bradley and .............ok,fan fic!!sorry!!! :Lol:

----------


## PR1811

Stacey feels guilty that she has been ignoring Ruby, and after the mugging she feels she has to make up for it. Bradley made the mistake of arguing about it and suggesting the holiday again which annoyed her. Then when he saw her on Friday she had just found out about Juley and was rushing off to tell Ruby. While it is possible she is already pregnant I think this is just a case of Bradley saying the wrong thing at the wrong time.

If we are lucky we might see a good-bye scene between the two of them on Friday which I expect was filmed on the same day as Friday's scenes therefore giving Lacey and Louisa three weeks off so they are ready for the 'barrage of bad' that is coming up  :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Im starting to think shes pregnant now,cos i seriously cant understand the bizzarre behavior otherwise!!! Shes due on,it hasnt happened and shes thinking Im late,its fine but every time she sees Bradley it reminds her!! I think!!and thats why she said next weekend,cos shes probably thinking Ill come on in the next few days and then i can go on holiday and relax!!! Yes,Im assuming a lot here but its the only way it makes sense to me!!!! Also cos they are making a point of Bradley looking confused as in..........nothings happened that he knows of???Then it would tie in with the Newspaper reports of late August,shed be back mid August and take a test or 2 a week or so later when she plucks up the courage!!!and talks to Sean!!! who will then probably take a shot gun to young Bradley and .............ok,fan fic!!sorry!!!



Mmmmm.... Mystic Nigella thats a good explanation, you could be right there! It would explain why she has done a complete u turn in her behaviour around Bradders and he, bless, does look rather confused (just like the viewers!). Though, I just dont think the writers are that meticiulous, or think it through as much as us at times!  :Lol: 

I thought she seemed to have a bad case of PMT on Friday, also the prospect of spending 2 whole weeks with Rubes in a foreign country would make me irritable (actually suicidal) too.  Though there again, looking on the bright side.... its two weeks far away from Deanoooo!  :Cheer:  

Just think she should be able to be friendly with both of them, and at the same time. It seems she's either loved up with Bradders and blowing Rubes out or being best chums with Rubes, and neglecting Bradders. Why, oh why, can't they all just get along and play nicely?  :Crying:  It happens in real life, you can have more than one friend and a boyfriend too, without a nuclear fall out happening.

Anyway, if I was Rubes, I want to spend more time with Jake :Big Grin:  

P.S. Are you suggesting Sean will take a shot gun to er....some delicate part of bradder's anatomy?! :Sick:   I hope then, that Stace keeps the baby, as it could be his only chance of becoming a dad!  :Lol:  

Roll on demented mother Branning week!

----------


## Nigella harman

Im a bit concerned about young Bradders having to face an angry Jim after the stories that we are starting to hear about him!!! :EEK!: I read today that Steve is a right pratt!!!He takes the mick out of Bradley none stop,leers at Tanya in front of Max,mocks up photos on his computer of Bradley! The last straw is when he tells Bradley that Staceys using him and whilst shes in Magalluf shes more than likely all over the fellas!!Bradley snaps!!!Steve has also mocked up a photo of his boss and so while hes out Bradley,intent on revenge,decides to send the mocked up photo to his boss,Steve is promptly sacked and so Bradley is promoted!!!Its Dog eat Dog innit!this city stuff!!!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Im a bit concerned about young Bradders having to face an angry Jim after the stories that we are starting to hear about him!!!I read today that Steve is a right pratt!!!He takes the mick out of Bradley none stop,leers at Tanya in front of Max,mocks up photos on his computer of Bradley! The last straw is when he tells Bradley that Staceys using him and whilst shes in Magalluf shes more than likely all over the fellas!!Bradley snaps!!!Steve has also mocked up a photo of his boss and so while hes out Bradley,intent on revenge,decides to send the mocked up photo to his boss,Steve is promptly sacked and so Bradley is promoted!!!Its Dog eat Dog innit!this city stuff!!!!!


Oh excellent!!! I dont think that's really a bad thing Bradders did sending the photo Steve did to his boss! Sounds like that prat Steve deserved it!

Im relieved.....really thought bad Brad was back :Ninja:  (his dark side) and Steve was going to have a close shave with his whatsits and a paper shredder! :Sick:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Just read inside soap, and I cant believe Jim throws Braddders out over that (the email business), I mean Bradders was the one getting bullied, by steve, and that idiot Steve was using the firm's computer equipment inappropriately!!! 

Brad did the right thing, I think. Er.... maybe not in the way he did it (forwarding the e mail to the boss) but he should have complained about the bullying and teasing ect...

Maybe Jim is going to turn back into his old self. Poor Dot if thats the case, she'll need more than her bible and a few prayer to put up with that!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Just saw a pic (inside soap mag) of demented mother Branning and actually she didn't look that er....demented! Well nowhere as mental as in the pic Nigella kindly posted.  

Think she is going to be trouble!!!  :Ninja:  

She's only in it for a week right? 

I wonder what she is going to be like? :Ponder:  Whether she treats Bradders like he is 12 years old and fusses over him, or she is rather a pathetic sort, and uses him like an agony uncle rather than a son.........just a thought! :Big Grin:  

What do folk (who are still awake/unless you are reading this in the morning! lol) think?! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EE Rocks

I think she'll be a great loving mother to Brad, shame she's only in for a week. I miss Stacey already!!!!! I have seen the pictures of Brad arguing with Jim in Inside soap and it looks good. In a way I am glad this happens, cause now Brad can build up his relationship with Max. At least a good thing comes out of it!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think she'll be a great loving mother to Brad, shame she's only in for a week. I miss Stacey already!!!!! I have seen the pictures of Brad arguing with Jim in Inside soap and it looks good. In a way I am glad this happens, cause now Brad can build up his relationship with Max. At least a good thing comes out of it!!!


Yeah on the up side, Bradders will (as you say) get to build on his relationship with the ol' long lost dad, but still cant believe that Jim would throw him out like that, or that Dot (the legend  :Bow:  ) wouldnt jump in and play peace maker and make them resolve their differences over the e mail business (cant wait for that).

And we finally get to see Bradders in work, rather than hanging around the market or in the pub! lol

If you're missing Stacey now, then just think what you will be like in 2 weeks time, EE Rocks!  :Lol:

----------


## bradley#1

> I miss Stacey already!!!!!


just wait until after the first week you'll be a nervous wreck.

i've been on hols for 3 weeks and ive already lost my mind. and i've got until begin of september im gonna need rehab

----------


## EE Rocks

Aww, have you asked someone to tape it for you Bradley#1???? I am seriously missing her, she is my fave character but at least Bradders is still here. :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

> Just read inside soap, and I cant believe Jim throws Braddders out over that (the email business), I mean Bradders was the one getting bullied, by steve, and that idiot Steve was using the firm's computer equipment inappropriately!!!


I know it's crazy Jim would thow him out! I think Bradley was very clever by what he did. He's not a violent person, and uses his mind to get power over people. That Steven is trouble. Bradley stood up for himself Jim should be proud of that. And he was standing up for Stacey, which a good thing too! 

Hi by the way! first post since i've come back from holiday. It took me ages to plough through all the messages on this thread. I'm going onto the other ones now to see what i've missed out on.

----------


## EE Rocks

Hi Little Mo

Welcome back.  I know that Steven was trouble from the start.

----------


## Nigella harman

Hi Little Mo!!!Hope you had a good hols,It takes ages to read through when youve been away doesnt it!!!If you have a look on spoilers Mysterious Al thread youll see why Sean Slater comes back,hes not looking for Stace and she hasnt looked for him! :Ninja:

----------


## littlemo

> Hi Little Mo!!!Hope you had a good hols,It takes ages to read through when youve been away doesnt it!!!If you have a look on spoilers Mysterious Al thread youll see why Sean Slater comes back,hes not looking for Stace and she hasnt looked for him!


Yes I've read it. Al seems like an intriguing character. Wonder if he's a permanent one?! Probably doubtful, because I don't think EE want to go down the 'gangster' route again (which I assume is what he is, at least a violent criminal). Sean does seem very 'Dennis like', most likely will sort Al out, and send him packing within one episode.   

Anyway back to Bradley and Stacey, I'm loving Bradley getting his own back on Steven. As we said he seemed bad from the start. He did seem though that he saw Bradley as a mate. Why would Bradley want to introduce him to Stacey if he didn't like him?! Such a prat, one minute being his mate the next hurting him like he does. I'm sure Steven will bounce back, most likely get a better job somewhere else. It's probably the kind of character they are looking for in that kind of business.   

Go Bradley!

----------


## EE Rocks

littlemo, there is a picture of Al in inside soap, apparently he is played by a scottish actor called Andrew Mckay. Anyway back to bradley, I forgot, who's idea was it (remember a while back) to go to Scarlet's and look at them strippers? I can't imagine it being Bradleys? That Steve is a bad influence on Bradley. Also glad Lacey is getting a well-deserved Break.

----------


## littlemo

> littlemo, there is a picture of Al in inside soap, apparently he is played by a scottish actor called Andrew Mckay. Anyway back to bradley, I forgot, who's idea was it (remember a while back) to go to Scarlet's and look at them strippers? I can't imagine it being Bradleys? That Steve is a bad influence on Bradley. Also glad Lacey is getting a well-deserved Break.


They went to Scarletts oblivious to what was taking place. When Bradley saw that there was a stripper he suggested going somewhere else, but Steven insisted they stay. I was pretty annoyed at Bradley for following Steven's behaviour at the time, I felt he could have turned round and said 'i've had enough of this i'm off, or something'. Especially since he knew Stacey would be arriving any minute. 

But I suppose sometimes it takes a while even after seeing somebody's true colours, to decide you don't want to be friends with them. Obviously Bradley is pushed to breaking point. When your supposed 'friend' talks about your girlfriend in that way, it would make you pretty angry! I personally think Bradley was well within his rights to do what he did!

----------


## EE Rocks

Aww thanks my mind went totally blank. Does anyone know on what day Jim throws bradley out?? Poor Bradley. When he most needs Staceys she away. Littlemo- did you tape EE while your away? I just have to say Tuesday eppie was Brilliant.

----------


## littlemo

> Aww thanks my mind went totally blank. Does anyone know on what day Jim throws bradley out?? Poor Bradley. When he most needs Staceys she away. Littlemo- did you tape EE while your away? I just have to say Tuesday eppie was Brilliant.


Have a look on the spoilers, it should mention it. 

I still can't believe Jim throwing Bradley out. Bradley is such a lovely guy, who didn't do anything wrong. 

Yes I asked my nan to tape the episodes while I was away, but she asked my uncle to tape the first week and it didn't work. But it turned out I only missed 2 episodes, cause I left on a Tuesday. So it was just the Honey/Billy wedding stuff, which I can't really be bothered about. 

I looked them up on the BBC website anyway, so i'm up to date now.

----------


## Siobhan

> Yes I asked my nan to tape the episodes while I was away, but she asked my uncle to tape the first week and it didn't work. But it turned out I only missed 2 episodes, cause I left on a Tuesday. So it was just the Honey/Billy wedding stuff, which I can't really be bothered about.


just a little of topic, but Honey/Bill wedding was funny to watch

----------


## littlemo

> just a little of topic, but Honey/Bill wedding was funny to watch


Sorry I was just replying to a question.

It seems the pregnancy storyline is going to be a lot longer than first anticipated, because the interview from Charlie Clements says he hasn't even started work on it yet. 

Unless it just takes a long time for Bradley to find out. But according to the articles Stacey's supposed to find out the last week of August, which means they must have filmed that about 2 months ago. I am a bit confused.

Hope to find out more soon.

----------


## Siobhan

sorry little mo.. I was refering to myself. I went of topic.. Do you think they will go ahead with the pregnancy?

----------


## littlemo

> sorry little mo.. I was refering to myself. I went of topic.. Do you think they will go ahead with the pregnancy?


Oh right, sorry. 

I think they might, if Charlie Clements interview is anything to go by. Unless he only knows a little bit and he's just guessing the rest. 

I reckon a miscarriage would be likely. If she has the baby it might destroy the relationship. It seems like Bradley isn't ready for the responsibility, and could end up resenting her, if Stacey went through with it. 

Bradley has got such a bright future ahead of him. It would be very hard.

But Charlie does say that he hopes Bradley will settle into fatherhood, because he doesn't think he'll have much choice. So that seems to give quite a strong statement.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think they might, if Charlie Clements interview is anything to go by. Unless he only knows a little bit and he's just guessing the rest. 
> 
> I reckon a miscarriage would be likely. If she has the baby it might destroy the relationship. It seems like Bradley isn't ready for the responsibility, and could end up resenting her, if Stacey went through with it. 
> 
> Bradley has got such a bright future ahead of him. It would be very hard.
> 
> But Charlie does say that he hopes Bradley will settle into fatherhood, because he doesn't think he'll have much choice. So that seems to give quite a strong statement.


Helloooo there, Little Mo!!!! :Smile:   Welcome back.....hope you had a good hol and you are up to speed on all thats happened in Enders!

Yeah, I reckon Stace will have the baby, especially after reading the Charlie interview thingy in Inside Soap.  

I think they have probably filmed him finding out about the bambino, but the bigger stuff is still to come, ie their scenes in Mothercare arguing about what colour potty to buy! (lol)

Unless Stace isnt planning on telling Bradders yet, waiting til she is waddling around the square and has no choice in the matter, but to confess up......

----------


## littlemo

> I think they have probably filmed him finding out about the bambino, but the bigger stuff is still to come, ie their scenes in Mothercare arguing about what colour potty to buy! (lol)
> 
> Unless Stace isnt planning on telling Bradders yet, waiting til she is waddling around the square and has no choice in the matter, but to confess up......


I think the newspapers might have got it wrong about when the pregnancy storyline is going to be shown. I've read the webcam snippets and Stacey and Bradley appear to be acting very normally. Going about their day to day lives without a care in the world. Like the recent one when they were out having chips, and Stacey talking about winding somebody up and throwing a chip paper on the floor, it's like their still messing around and having fun. Not that you can't do that when your pregnant, but the waters seem to be too calm somehow.

That and Charlie Clements comment.

I think Stacey will keep it to herself for a while. She's scared about his reaction and I think will want to figure things out in her own head first.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah some good points there, little Mo!

Maybe it doesnt kick off til the autumn after all.  There is alot to fit in anyway in the meantime, ie Sean (soooo looking forward to his arrival :Smile:  !!).


Though the webcam snippets never give away much anyway! lol And they could still be having a laugh, even after finding out (after the dust has settled) about the bambino! 

I know its going to be a big storyline,  but I hope their scenes dont just consist of baby talk etc...Otherwise they will become a rather boring pair to watch.

----------


## BlackKat

I'm still hoping she doesn't have the baby. I don't mind a pregnancy storyline, but if it ends with Stacey just pushing a pram around every episode like Demi and Little Mo did, I won't be happy.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah some good points there, little Mo!
> 
> Maybe it doesnt kick off til the autumn after all.  There is alot to fit in anyway in the meantime, ie Sean (soooo looking forward to his arrival !!).
> 
> 
> Though the webcam snippets never give away much anyway! lol And they could still be having a laugh, even after finding out (after the dust has settled) about the bambino! 
> 
> I know its going to be a big storyline,  but I hope their scenes dont just consist of baby talk etc...Otherwise they will become a rather boring pair to watch.


I don't think there'll be 'baby talk' for a while, if ever.  

I keep telling myself I won't look at the snippets and then I do. It's so compelling. I'd like to know when the storyline will start, I reckon probably Autumn/Christmas. Which completely goes against what the papers are saying. 

They were wrong about Jean though. I thought she was supposed to arrive late July and now I don't know when it will be. It's supposed to be before Sean, but he's mean't to be arriving in the next spoilers.  :Confused:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I'm still hoping she doesn't have the baby. I don't mind a pregnancy storyline, but if it ends with Stacey just pushing a pram around every episode like Demi and Little Mo did, I won't be happy.


Ive come around to the idea of her having a baby (hated the idea 100%, at first), but totally agree what you have written above BK!

I really am fearful of the writers messing up yet another good character, (who is full of potential) if they're not careful! 

Guess we have just got to cross our fingers and watch this space.....

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I don't think there'll be 'baby talk' for a while, *if ever.*


Stacey will have to discuss it with someone, especially Bradders, if she does have the baby!  lol

Though I think you are right in its all not going to kick off for quite a while....

----------


## EE Rocks

If they mess my fave character Stacey up, I will be one angry viewer. But i suppose i should just look on the bright side for now anyways. It could be a good storyline, if written well.

----------


## Nigella harman

> If they mess my fave character Stacey up, I will be one angry viewer. But i suppose i should just look on the bright side for now anyways. It could be a good storyline, if written well.


 I wasnt sure about the baby branning storyline at first but now Im really looking forward to it.And tommorrow its Stacey back,and Sean Slater spoilers all rolled into one exciting tidy package,cant wait!!!!! :Thumbsup: What on earth will she say when she finds out about what Bradleys been up to,and how long will it be before she sees Sean(apparently she first sees him in the Vic!!!).By the way,did anyone see Bradleys Mum in Inside soap,they said she was trouble,and was gonna try and seduce Max!!!

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah, I saw her in Inside soap and I can't wait until she comes. She sure is going to cause some fireworks!!!! I sooo can't wait for the press office spoilers tommorow, with Sean in them (how long have I been waiting?). Trust them to meet in the Vic lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> By the way,did anyone see Bradleys Mum in Inside soap,they said she was trouble,and was gonna try and seduce Max!!!


What....really? Oh read that wrong, for one frightening minute, thought it said......Stacey's mum!  :Rotfl:  Was extremely shocked!!!  :EEK!:  

Demented mother Branning is only in it for one week, right? Gosh she is going to, by the sound of it, have a very busy week causing mayhem!!! lol 

Poor Bradders, he's having a hell of a time, and things are only going to get worse...

----------


## littlemo

What's everybody thinking about the new spoilers?! 'stacey gets a shock result', could it be that she finds out she's pregnant? or do you reckon it's too soon for that. If she does it seems to be forgotten rather quickly.

I wonder what Stacey did to anger Ruby? They are talking about Stacey's erratic behaviour. Think she's in a mood because she's pregnant? could be.

----------


## Siobhan

> What's everybody thinking about the new spoilers?! 'stacey gets a shock result', could it be that she finds out she's pregnant? or do you reckon it's too soon for that. If she does it seems to be forgotten rather quickly.
> 
> I wonder what Stacey did to anger Ruby? They are talking about Stacey's erratic behaviour. Think she's in a mood because she's pregnant? could be.


It is her brother turning up.. I also wonder what she said to Ruby.. Someone said yesterday the pregnacy storyline is not for ages yet, hasn' been filmed yet

----------


## EE Rocks

Eh? I thought Stacey and Rubes were already on Hols, how come Stacey was in last nights episode????

----------


## BlackKat

Just wondering with the reference to Stacey's "shock result," which does sound like a pregnancy test...could it be that the storyline has been blown out of proportion and is actually just a pregnancy scare?! Isn't it possible (though unlikely) to get a false positive? And that would explain why Bradley and Stacey are still normal in the webcam snippets, as by that time it would have come out as false.


Alternatively, it could be a false negative. Stacey could have missed her period, be convinced that she's pregnant, and then is shocked when it's negative. And then a few weeks later she takes the test again as she still hasn't had her period, or has morning sickness or something, and this time it's positive, so that's when the storyline starts.  :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

Good idea! 

I remember the misunderstanding with Sonia. When she was just a month or so pregnant she thought she was, and then she got a period and thought everything was fine. The next thing she knew of it she was giving birth. 

But according to the article Stacey takes 2 pregnancy tests which are both positive. So not sure.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Good idea! 
> 
> I remember the misunderstanding with Sonia. When she was just a month or so pregnant she thought she was, and then she got a period and thought everything was fine. The next thing she knew of it she was giving birth. 
> 
> But according to the article Stacey takes 2 pregnancy tests which are both positive. So not sure.


 I know someone that had that happen to them,she had a bad stomach next thing she was giving birth!!!!!,and she was had such a little body!youd think youd be able to tell!!!scary stuff!!!And she was out drinking all the time and everything thinking everything was normal!!!! :EEK!:

----------


## littlemo

> I know someone that had that happen to them,she had a bad stomach next thing she was giving birth!!!!!,and she was had such a little body!youd think youd be able to tell!!!scary stuff!!!And she was out drinking all the time and everything thinking everything was normal!!!!


Yeah, it happened to Mohammad George's (Gus) partner, I remember reading about it. 

Wonder how long it takes for Stacey to tell Bradley?! I'm pretty sure she does now because of Charlie Clements comments. It seems he's very much involved with the storyline. I don't think we have to worry about an abortion behind Bradley's back. I hope not anyway! 

He wouldn't be involved much in that case would he.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I'm pretty sure she does now because of Charlie Clements comments. It seems he's very much involved with the storyline. I don't think we have to worry about an abortion behind Bradley's back. I hope not anyway! 
> 
> He wouldn't be involved much in that case would he.


When did they interview him? Sometimes these mags used quotes from yonks ago...hashed together from the last main interview they had with the actor.

It could be a fairly old interview, from a few weeks ago, which would explain why he (charlie) hadn't got stuck into the baby drama yet!! 

There again I could just be ramblling on, talking a load of........ :Lol: 

P.S. Im definitely thinking she has the a bambino now!

----------


## Nigella harman

> When did they interview him? Sometimes these mags used quotes from yonks ago...hashed together from the last main interview they had with the actor.
> 
> It could be a fairly old interview, from a few weeks ago, which would explain why he (charlie) hadn't got stuck into the baby drama yet!! 
> 
> There again I could just be ramblling on, talking a load of........
> 
> P.S. Im definitely thinking she has the a bambino now!


 Same here,if she has an abortion Ill be like no,weve thought of names and everything!!! :Angry:  Ive got used to the idea now!! :Confused:   :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> Same here,if she has an abortion Ill be like no,weve thought of names and everything!!! Ive got used to the idea now!!


Yeah lol. 

I still think she might have a miscarriage at some point though. I wonder how she'd behave with a baby, I worry it may take away some of the spark she has. 

I think the interview came from Inside Soap, was it about 2 weeks ago? I would have thought they would have done it quite near to that.

----------


## littlemo

It sounds from the interview that Bradley might react badly to it at first. Thinking he's too young to be a dad, but is forced to go ahead with it. I assume that Stacey says she's decided to have the baby, and he has to stick by her.  Can't wait for that!

----------


## littlemo

Do you reckon Bradley will think Stacey's been playing around, for a split second? She's been on holiday on her own, there was all that wind up from his mate, and then she tells him she's pregnant, when he know that they've used protection. It could cross your mind couldn't it?! 

I hope he doesn't accuse her, it would be embarrassing. Stacey would be very upset by it, and Bradley would probably get a punch thrown at him.

----------


## Pinkbanana

No I dont think there will be an issue with trust in the Brad n Stace relationship. But its going to be one 'ell of a shocker for both of them to come to terms with having a bambino!

I wonder if they do discuss the options open to them, ie abortion?, or Stace is steadfast in her belief that she wants to keep it whatever Bradley says.  

Stace strikes me as the kind to get rid of it, to be honest. She never seemed to have much time for Little Mo's child, Freddie! Unless thats all front ofcourse! lol

----------


## littlemo

> No I dont think there will be an issue with trust in the Brad n Stace relationship. But its going to be one 'ell of a shocker for both of them to come to terms with having a bambino!
> 
> I wonder if they do discuss the options open to them, ie abortion?, or Stace is steadfast in her belief that she wants to keep it whatever Bradley says.  
> 
> Stace strikes me as the kind to get rid of it, to be honest. She never seemed to have much time for Little Mo's child, Freddie! Unless thats all front ofcourse! lol


No she didn't have much time for Freddie but I suppose it's different when it's your own isn't. She's in love with Bradley and it's part of both of them. Plus she might not have had much experience looking after babies, but she's looked after her mum long enough. 

Although I read a while back that she'll be concerned she'll end up like her mum if she has the baby. And that she wants more out of her life. I suppose we'll have to wait and see.

Just hypothetically do you think if Stacey had slept with somebody on holiday that she'd know that she was pregnant as soon as she came back?! Thinking about it, probably not. Yeah I'm sure it's Bradley's. He couldn't think she had cheated on him. It does seem like he has a lot of trust in her. Since that incident with Ruby when he was completely humiliated.

----------


## Nigella harman

Oooh!Bradleys Mum and Tanya fighting a week on Tuesday at the salon opening!!!Rachel then tries it on with Max whilst Tanyas there apparently!!!She decides that her and Max and Bradley should be a family again!crazy woman alert!!! :Lol:  looks good!

----------


## JustJodi

*Uh oh sounds like something good is about to happen... should be interesting to see how things pan out..*
*So I guess Rachel is not going to be around very long is she ???*

----------


## littlemo

> [B]
> *So I guess Rachel is not going to be around very long is she ???*


Just a week. But may come back in the future.

Yeah she does seem a bit dillusional. He's married with 2 other children. He can't expect him to just fall into her arms. It doesn't seem there was much love there to begin with anyway. Max was 18 and clearly wanted to continue being 'jack the lad', when he found out he was going to be a dad. It seems a hopeless case. 

I hope Bradley won't end up like his dad. Doubt that. But I suppose if your girlfriend gets pregnant at 18, you may feel some resentment towards her. I can kind of understand Max's feelings back then.

Not that the pregnancy was her fault, but probably the decision to keep the baby was down to her.

----------


## littlemo

Does anybody want to talk? it seems quite quiet lol. 

I suppose since Stacey's away for 2 weeks there's a bit of a break, but we could still talk about Bradley. Or if anyone has any gossip about future spoilers. 

When do you think it will be revealed if Stacey does actually find out she's pregnant on the last week of spoilers? I suppose the next lot of soap magazines. Is it just Inside Soap this week, or is it all of them?!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh thanks Nigella for that. Well it looks like demented mother Branning is er.... truly demented!!! 

Scrapping in the salon like that!!! Wonder what Bradders has to say about it?! I'd be deeply embarrassed. No wonder he left home and came to live with Jim (though not for much longer!!!). lol

Looks like demented mother Branning still isnt over her and Max ending.....sorry, but he aint no Brad Pitt. Also she has a lot of anger going on....definitely in need of seeing a shrink!

Cant wait to see the return of bad Brad  :Ninja:  this coming week!  :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I love the way he gets one over on Stephen. He so deserves it! Fabulous!

It must be difficult for him to be stuck in the middle with his mum and Tanya. Obviously he's going to take his mum's side. But he's starting to liking Tanya too, so it must be awkward. 

It must be deeply hurtful for Rachel thinking of her son being in Walford with Max and the woman she left her for. She's probably within her rights to take some anger out on Tanya. But it's sad Bradley has to be stuck in the middle. I wonder if he witnesses any of this.

----------


## Pinkbanana

So on Brad n Stace watch....over the next few weeks......

This coming week... Brad goes Bad, and gets kicked out of home by Branning senior.

Next week... Demented mother Branning arrives, causes a bit of trouble and then bogs off again. Also Sean arrives to track down the mysterious Al!!!

Week after that... Stace returns (sadly, bringing Rubes back with her) and has a double shocker - seeing long lost bro, Sean and finding out she is preggie!

Is that in the right sequence, Little MO?

Well its going to be a right few weeks of turmoil for the poor sods!  Seriously looking forward to it, especially the arrival of Sean!!!

----------


## littlemo

I don't think Sean turns up until the day Stacey and Ruby get back, but apart from that I think it's about right! lol. 

Certainly is dramatic stuff! Can't wait.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I don't think Sean turns up until the day Stacey and Ruby get back, but apart from that I think it's about right! lol. 
> 
> Certainly is dramatic stuff! Can't wait.


Oh thats probably just me, wishing Sean to arrive sooner!! lol

Yeah, its great how they are really building up these characters and their families around them! Makes me hopeful that they are going to be both together and around for quite a while!!! Well as hopeful as you can get, keeping in mind this is Enders and they dont go in for happily ever after.

Just wish they would give Deanooo the same treatment, or just axe the prat........

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, its great how they are really building up these characters and their families around them! Makes me hopeful that they are going to be both together and around for quite a while!!! Well as hopeful as you can get, keeping in mind this is Enders and they dont go in for happily ever after.


Yes I hope they keep Bradley and Stacey's relationship alive. I don't want them to become stale just because they are going to have a baby (if they do).  It needs to stay fresh, and I want to see Stacey with more attitude. 

Do you know when Jean is arriving? It must be after Sean, haven't heard her be mentioned.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Do you know when Jean is arriving? It must be after Sean, haven't heard her be mentioned.


No, I haven't heard anything on that front, maybe she doesnt come back on the scene until all the baby business kicks off. That would be a good reason for her to come back into it.  Though again with Sean back.....

I really love Jean Slater, what a fab character! Is she set to come permanent? Is she actually moving into the square, or is she still to live in her flat, with the blocked sink(!) away from the square? Not sure, myself as it has gone very quite on the Jean front!

Bytheway, L. M., read your story about Sean and Bradders er..getting close! Superb writing! Though it did give me nightmares about them two!  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

Do you reckon in the last webcam snippet between her and Bradley, he already knows about the baby?! It's the 18th September. And if she finds out in 2 weeks time, it's a good possibility. I doubt she'd wait that long. I hope not anyway.

In the snippet he's telling her that if she ever gave up the stall she could work for the UN. So that suggests to me that she isn't about to give up work, so that casts doubts in my mind. Confused.

----------


## littlemo

> I really love Jean Slater, what a fab character! Is she set to come permanent? Is she actually moving into the square, or is she still to live in her flat, with the blocked sink(!) away from the square? Not sure, myself as it has gone very quite on the Jean front!
> 
> Bytheway, L. M., read your story about Sean and Bradders er..getting close! Superb writing! Though it did give me nightmares about them two!


Me too, Jean's great!

I'm glad you liked my story. Don't think you have to worry about it becoming reality. Sean is a right ladies man by all accounts! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Do you reckon in the last webcam snippet between her and Bradley, he already knows about the baby?! It's getting to the end of September. And if she finds out in 2 weeks time, it's a good possibility.


Yeah, I personally think he will know by then. I reckon they put that snippet out to keep us guessing, not give too much away on bambino Slater front! lol

Also, after the inital shock, they are not going to be talking incessantly about it (well hope not), otherwise that would be very boring, and rather dire television to watch.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, I personally think he will know by then. I reckon they put that snippet out to keep us guessing, not give too much away on bambino Slater front! lol
> 
> Also, after the inital shock, they are not going to be talking incessantly about it (well hope not), otherwise that would be very boring, and rather dire television to watch.


Yeah he seems to be trying to get back in her good books, probably trying to butter her up, because he reacted badly to the baby news. Maybe Sean had a word in his ear. Treat my sister like the princess that she is or else, you'll have me to answer to! lol. 

Bradley might feel bad too about how he's behaved recently.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Here's a question for you regarding the clothes stall! Who owns it and thus gets the profits from it?

I mean does Stacey just work on the stall? In which case who owns it?  Someone must be racking in the profits!!! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Here's a question for you regarding the clothes stall! Who owns it and thus gets the profits from it?
> 
> I mean does Stacey just work on the stall? In which case who owns it?  Someone must be racking in the profits!!! lol


I'm not really sure. I think Zoe handed it down to Stacey when she left. And it has been mentioned before it is Stacey's. But in that case wouldn't she be making more money out of it, and would be able to afford to go on holiday. I'm not sure how much you'd make, but I seem to remember Zoe going away all the time.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I'm not really sure. I think Zoe handed it down to Stacey when she left. And it has been mentioned before it is Stacey's. But in that case wouldn't she be making more money out of it, and would be able to afford to go on holiday. I'm not sure how much you'd make, but I seem to remember Zoe going away all the time.


Yeah, I would think that she would be making a fair profit! Thats what I was thinking when she said to Bradders that she was potless!!! It didnt add up!

I mean if it wasnt making much, if any profit, then they would get shot of the stall. It simply wouldn't be worth getting up at that time in the morning to set up the stall, if you could earn more flipping burgers in MacDonalds!!! lol

----------


## littlemo

Yes exactly! What does Stacey spend her money on? She does have her nails done every week, but that wouldn't cost much, especially now Tanya's opened up her own salon. Mind boggles. 

Anyway I think Stacey and Bradley might just cope financially. I'm not sure what this promotion of Bradley's is about but it does seem quite good, if everyone's going for it. Probably mean a bit more money.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, I reckon if they have the bambino, the writers will either have them suddenly finding they can cope moneywise (maybe Max helping them get a flat) with both earning - suddenly discover Stace is doing okay with the stall. Which would be more realistic, if she does indeed own the stall.

Or they will have them going down the struggling financially (which will cause more problems for them and their relationship - think that might be too much and rather boring after all they have already been through) and living in a grotty bedsit etc......

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yes exactly! What does Stacey spend her money on? She does have her nails done every week, but that wouldn't cost much, especially now Tanya's opened up her own salon. Mind boggles. 
> 
> Anyway I think Stacey and Bradley might just cope financially. I'm not sure what this promotion of Bradley's is about but it does seem quite good, if everyone's going for it. Probably mean a bit more money.


 I think his new job is the bosses assistant!Hi by the way! :Thumbsup:  I was thinking earlier when i was literally fighting with my scanner  :Angry:  to send you that "fight fight fight!!" pic!Do you think Rachel(Brads mum) will be like Stacey,she seems to not settle for any you know what and shes a bit of a fighter!!!and thats why Bradley made a bee-line straight for her when he arrived!?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think his new job is the bosses assistant!Hi by the way! I was thinking earlier when i was literally fighting with my scanner  to send you that "fight fight fight!!" pic!Do you think Rachel(Brads mum) will be like Stacey,she seems to not settle for any you know what and shes a bit of a fighter!!!and thats why Bradley made a bee-line straight for her when he arrived!?


howdy, Nigella, good point! Something similar did cross my mind after looking at that pic, that's what maybe attracted ol' Bradders to the feisty and out spoken Stacey! lol

I was really surprised that Demented mother Branning was going to be like that, I thought she was going to be more of a pathetic sort of person!

Edit: Also, I always thought, Tanya is quite like an older Stacey, so I hope nothing happens there with young Bradders (like the actress who plays Tanya suggested she'd like to see happen in her EE interview)!!! lol

----------


## littlemo

I think an affair between Tanya and Bradley could be interesting. Or maybe just Bradley finding he has a crush on her. Often young boys get crushes on older women don't they?! (Like what's happening with Mickey on Monday). And he's being very supportive towards her of late. It might perk Bradley up a bit. He's also shown as being straight as a di, but he won't allow himself to commit to his feelings for Stacey.

Of course I love Bradley and Stacey but there has to be drama in any relationship! 

But what a cow Tanya would be for doing that to Stacey. Especially knowing that she's pregnant. Maybe they'll be giving Tanya to much of a bad reputation. They are trying to show her nice side at the moment.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I think if anything did develop between Bradders and Tanya, it would be more about them fighting the attraction, and not much would come of it, ie they wouldnt end up in bed together!

But some interesting thoughts there, little mo, but hope we are totally wrong with this!!! lol I'd like to think that Bradders is a totally loyal and decent chappy, and hopefully remains so. He doesnt end up having a personality transplant!!! :Angry:

----------


## littlemo

> I think if anything did develop between Bradders and Stace, it would be more about them fighting the attraction, and not much would come of it, ie they wouldnt end up in bed together!
> 
> But some interesting thoughts there, little mo, but hope we are totally wrong with this!!! lol I'd like to think that Bradders is a totally loyal and decent chappy, and hopefully remains so. He doesnt end up having a personality transplant!!!


Don't you mean Bradley and Tanya?

I agree, I think Bradley has got a lot more self control than Max.  And is much more moralistic, he would analyze things to death before he made a move. If he ever did. 

I don't want to see Stacey hurt so I wouldn't like Bradley to betray her in that way. But if things didn't work out between them. Or they had a break for some reason, it could be something to think about. 

I would like to see Max being played at his own game. But I think their going to use Sean as the pawn in that game! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, I meant Bradders and Tanya,what a twit I am at times(think its cause Im so use to writing Bradders and Stace)!!!  :Lol:  

I think you are right, Bradders would overanalyse it!! Though it be interesting for EE to explore his growing feelings for Tanya etc... But hope it doesnt happen!!!

Yeah, well Sean if he is a tart, may try it on with Tanya, got a feeling he will.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, well Sean if he is a tart, may try it on with Tanya, got a feeling he will.


How long do you reckon it'll take for her to succumb to him? You think it'll be down to finding out Max is having another affair? or maybe she just decides, what the hell! 

I hope it's similar to the Sharon and Dennis thing. That seduction was so intense. We definetely need more of that!

----------


## littlemo

By the way that was hypothetical, I don't know for sure it's happening. But I think the magazines have hinted at it, at some point.

The Bradley stuff is kicking off this week, fun. I can't wait to see Bradley's reaction when Steven starts talking about Stacey.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> How long do you reckon it'll take for her to succumb to him? You think it'll be down to finding out Max is having another affair? or maybe she just decides, what the hell! 
> 
> I hope it's similar to the Sharon and Dennis thing. That seduction was so intense. We definetely need more of that!


Im not sure, but bet there will be an attraction from the start, and Sean may well get a kick out of pursuing someone who is/should be 'out of bounds'. 

I reckon him and Max wont get on...which in turn has got to lead to problems, tension between Bradders and Stace...

Well thats whats I think will happen, the EE writers probably have totally different ideas! lol

Where do you think Bradders and Stace will end up living, if she does end up having the bambino?

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, I think that there should have been a scene this week, before she left, when they said good bye. To show they are pretty solid.

Yeah, what does Steve say about Stace? He hasn't met her has he, so he cant say anything too personal.

----------


## littlemo

> Im not sure, but bet there will be an attraction from the start, and Sean may well get a kick out of pursuing someone who is/should be 'out of bounds'. 
> 
> I reckon him and Max wont get on...which in turn has got to lead to problems, tension between Bradders and Stace...
> 
> Well thats whats I think will happen, the EE writers probably have totally different ideas! lol
> 
> Where do you think Bradders and Stace will end up living, if she does end up having the bambino?


I think you could be on the right track there! Your way sounds so good! 

Living arrangements is a bit tricky, because i'm not sure whether Jean is moving to Walford, and they could get a house of their own. But if they did that they'd out Charlie and Big Mo from the family really wouldn't they?! and they'd feel like spare parts. That's probably not the best plan. 

Maybe Stacey and baby would just stay at the Slaters. If Bradley moves back to Jim's they could just live next door to each other, that would be o.k. The Slaters could be a bit crowded if Bradley moved in to. I don't know.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, I think that there should have been a scene this week, before she left, when they said good bye. To show they are pretty solid.
> 
> Yeah, what does Steve say about Stace? He hasn't met her has he, so he cant say anything too personal.


Yeah I would have liked that scene to. The last time I saw Stacey she was just standing on the stall. They didn't even have a proper make up after that row. I suppose we are mean't to think they did that off screen. 

Steven just winds Bradley up when he hears she's gone on holiday without him, insinuating that she's sleeping around with guys while she's there. Telling Bradley that she's using him. I think it might be the straw that breaks the camels back.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I really think they will end up getting a flat (how nice it is will depend on the kindness of the EE writer) together.

Maybe, if Rubes does die, she will leave something to Stace?! 

Though I do think that Max (who seems to be a bit of a money bags) will help them out.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah I would have liked that scene to. The last time I saw Stacey she was just standing on the stall. They didn't even have a proper make up after that row. I suppose we are mean't to think they did that off screen. 
> 
> Steven just winds Bradley up when he hears she's gone on holiday without him, insinuating that she's sleeping around with guys while she's there. Telling Bradley that she's using him. I think it might be the straw that breaks the camels back.


Excellent bad Brad!!! :Ninja:  Oh loving how they have developed his character! lol

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I reckon Max will too. He owes Bradley a lot. And if he doesn't offer immediately (which I'm sure he will), a bit of emotional blackmail is sure to do the trick! lol. 

It would be nice if Max bought them a flat. It would be great. 

I think Ruby's stuff with go the state, she wouldn't have made a will. But it would be nice if she had wouldn't it?! Imagine she said Stacey and Bradley are to have the house, and i'm turfing Max out of it! lol.

Mind you when you receive a house in somebody's inheritance, are you asked if you want to make a will? i'm not sure. If she found out Stacey was pregnant, maybe she would think of her?

----------


## Pinkbanana

I kknow this is off thread subject matter, but do you think that Rubes does die like has been rumoured?

That could be a huge thing for Stacey to have to deal with.

----------


## littlemo

It's possible. They didn't make a big thing of the mugging. I thought she would end up in hospital and it would be this big dramatic storyline, but it seems they decided not to do that. So maybe the reason is that they are saving all that for the death scene. 

If they are axing her, she's not coming back. Johnny Allen is in prison for 27 years, so don't see any escape clauses in that one either. So it seems the family is dead. 

It is going to be sad for Stacey. Emotional because of the pregnancy (guessing), and then having the Ruby stuff on top of that. Hopefully she would have made a will, involving Stacey.

I included Stacey in this, so hopefully it's o.k!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, I think Rubes will be leaving in a very permanent way  :Cheer:  which Im pleased about cause EE have made her in to a right ol' pain in the bum, since returning.

Johnny is back for her leaving storyline, so I think its going to be pretty good!

Yeah, just hope Stacey doesnt go into guilty mode after her death (if thats her exit) and take it out on all around her. Rubes for some reason can really push her buttons, cant she?

Back to the present, I still cant believe Jim throws Bradders out this week over the e mail!! :Confused:

----------


## littlemo

> Back to the present, I still cant believe Jim throws Bradders out this week over the e mail!!


I know I find this really awful! Poor Bradley! He must make it up with him eventually. But if I was Bradley I don't think i'd accept Jim's invitation back to the house. I think Jim should apologise, and I don't think he's very good at doing that, because he's very stubborn.

----------


## littlemo

Soaplife and All About Soap are out this week, I didn't realise I thought it was the week after next. There's bound to be all stuff about Sean and Stacey in that. Only one day to wait! Yah!

Because i've been away for 2 weeks i'm all out on the magazines. Great!

----------


## bradley#1

> do you think that Rubes does die like has been rumoured?


well this is just a theory kinda going into fanfic, supose ruby does die ( here's praying) it could cause stacey to go into ultra stress and guilt mode and she could end up losing the baby.

although the after math could be quite depressing, watching stacey hit out at everyone around her.

----------


## littlemo

I think we maybe should concentrate on her actually being pregnant first, she hasn't announced it yet. It would be sad for her to lose Ruby and then her baby, it'd be horrible. 

Anyway can't wait to see the magazines tomorrow! Anyone know what's in them. If anyone's got information please post!

----------


## JustJodi

*Folks folks,,,,,,,, we all know EE is famous for piling grief on their /our favorite characters,,So what if Ruby does die and Stacey has a miscarriage,, then EE will be in true form,, not saying I want it to happen, but think back gang,, TerraCotta Sharon, lost her daddy and her hubby all in one fell swoop. And now she is a widow with a baby,, thats alot of grief piled on one person...* 
*So lets wait n see what some of those soap mags come out with,,,*
*BTW has it been CONFIRMED any where that Stacey is gonna be knocked up ???*

----------


## littlemo

Yes it's been confirmed. 

Looking forward to tomorrow's magazines!

Anyone got any gossip?!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> *Folks folks,,,,,,,, we all know EE is famous for piling grief on their /our favorite characters,,So what if Ruby does die and Stacey has a miscarriage,, then EE will be in true form,, not saying I want it to happen, but think back gang,, TerraCotta Sharon, lost her daddy and her hubby all in one fell swoop. And now she is a widow with a baby,, thats alot of grief piled on one person...* 
> [/B]


Yeah, I know EE is never one for the happy ever after....but JustJodie, one of the reasons Shazza went through the mill last year was because both actors who played her father, Dirty (webcam) Den and hubby, Dennis, were leaving.

Im more hopeful with Stacey, that she wont have such a bad time (well here's hoping!)..... though I do reckon Rubes will be leaving the square in a very permanent way soon! (she says rubbing her hands in glee)  :Big Grin:  

Oh and yeah the bambino storyline has been confirmed! Though as LM said we'll have to see what the soap mags reveal tomorrow pertaining to this!!!

----------


## littlemo

I can't think of anything to say, I'm trying! lol. 

What can we talk about?! 

How about the recent webcam snippet?! Got this feeling Bradley does know about the baby at this point, because I heard that directly after Stacey finds out she's a bit off with him trying to avoid him and stuff, because she's worried about how he'll react. This webcam shows they are talking, they seem very much together. I'm happy about that.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I can't think of anything to say, I'm trying! lol. 
> 
> What can we talk about?! 
> 
> How about the recent webcam snippet?! Got this feeling Bradley does know about the baby at this point, because I heard that directly after Stacey finds out she's a bit off with him trying to avoid him and stuff, because she's worried about how he'll react. This webcam shows they are talking, they seem very much together. I'm happy about that.


Yeah, I reckon in the snippet thingy Bradders and Stace are just trying to get back on track, keep some normality in their lives....it shows that the writers are still keeping the humour between them, and its not all doom and gloom... (well not yet anyway)!! Which makes it look quite promising for me the whole situation.......they are at the very least still together at this point! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, I reckon in the snippet thingy Bradders and Stace are just trying to get back on track, keep some normality in their lives....it shows that the writers are still keeping the humour between them, and its not all doom and gloom... (well not yet anyway)!! Which makes it look quite promising for me the whole situation.......they are at the very least still together at this point! lol


Yeah! Also it shows Stacey is thinking for herself, and isn't being influenced by Sean's attitude to Bradley, which is great!

Well I hope that's what it means anyway. 

It does seem like she is trying to talk to him about stuff.

----------


## littlemo

It doesn't seem Sean is scarying Bradley enough to keep him away from Stacey. But I don't think he could. 

There was a worry that Stacey would turn into Sharon when Sean arrived, becoming some robot who danced to her brothers tune. I'm hoping that isn't going to happen, from the webcam I don't think it will.

----------


## littlemo

> we havent seen a scene that suggests stacey and bradley have had sex so that means by seans arrival she would be nearly 3 months pregnant?


I know it's a long time since you posted this so you can be forgiven for forgetting ever having said it! lol. I was just re-reading the messages for something to do. You know i've been away for 2 weeks, and I skipped through them very briefly when I got back. 

Anyway Stacey has been staying with Bradley while Jim and Dot have been away. Stacey was mentioning the other week about Bradley having to spend his nights alone now that Dot was back, so they have been sleeping together.

----------


## littlemo

> Is it just me or does anyone else think Ruby and Bradley are expecting too much from Stacey?? I mean,if she spends time with Ruby, Bradley sulks and vice versa.. Surely they should understand that she cannot be there 24/7 for them and that if she spends time with one, doesn't mean she will ignore/forget the other one.


Yeah definetely! I actually felt Bradley was being unreasonable when he started going on about going on holiday just after Ruby had been mugged. And he was all bewildered when Stacey went off in a huff. 'I was just trying to cheer you up' he said. He was being selfish, Stacey was spot on. 

She really stood up for him against Ruby, she's being caught in the middle all the time. 

Anyway I know i'm rehashing old ground here but i'm just trying to get people talking! lol.

----------


## Nigella harman

I have just one thing to say tonight.............Steve :Angry:  How very dare you.Im sooooooo glad Bradley gets his revenge!!!! :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I have just one thing to say tonight.............Steve How very dare you.lol:


Oh Nigella, thats funny! :Rotfl:  I would hate to mess with you! lol

Yeah, sit tight because all things work to the good by Friday, when the ginger ninja comes out on top!!!  :Cheer:  

Starting to think Jim should give Bradders a medal, rather than kicking him out, on Friday, for making sure that swine Steve gets what he deserves!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## EE Rocks

Oooh does Bradley get his revenge?? Steve is just awful and a bully. :Angry:

----------


## Nigella harman

Hope you can read it!!! :Smile:

----------


## EE Rocks

Thanks Nigella!!! What Mag is it??? I only brought inside soap today. :Heart:   :Bow:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah that's great! At least we are given a reason as to why she doesn't tell Bradley at first. It would be hard trying to tell him over the phone. 

God she comes back from holiday, and the minute she turns up Bradley goes away. I know he doesn't have much choice, recently getting the promotion and everything, but they've been apart for a long time. Anyway it seems Bradley gets through to her when he gets back. Hence the webcam! lol.

----------


## EE Rocks

That Picture of Stacey in yesterday's episode- was well nice.

----------


## littlemo

It says she wants to keep the baby! She should really have more faith in Bradley. She actually thinks he would dump her? what planet is she on? lol. 

Anyway sounding good!

----------


## littlemo

> Thanks Nigella!!! What Mag is it??? I only brought inside soap today.


Did it say anything in Inside Soap? it's only a weekly magazine so maybe not. 

O.k whose got All About Soap and Soaplife?

----------


## Jojo

It looked like Soaplife at the bottom of the page that was scanned in Littlemo (though my old eyes could be deceiving me  :Big Grin:   :Rotfl:  )

----------


## EE Rocks

Nope, it didn't say anything, although it just showed you what was going to be in next week's mag, and it says meet Stacey's bad Brother Sean slater.

----------


## littlemo

> It looked like Soaplife at the bottom of the page that was scanned in Littlemo (though my old eyes could be deceiving me   )


Yeah I think your right there. Do you have All About Soap? I don't want to go over the shop just to read the magazines! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah I think your right there. Do you have All About Soap? I don't want to go over the shop just to read the magazines! lol.


I'm going to the shops in a bit, so if you can wait, I'll buy All about Soap and report back here in a bit (though being such a great shopaholic, I maybe a while)! lol

----------


## Jojo

> Yeah I think your right there. Do you have All About Soap? I don't want to go over the shop just to read the magazines! lol.


 Nope sorry - wont be getting my tv mags till tomorrow.  If theres anything good I'll post it, though no doubt, you guys will beat me to it  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> I'm going to the shops in a bit, so if you can wait, I'll buy All about Soap and report back here in a bit (though being such a great shopaholic, I maybe a while)! lol


Thanks, but I'm going to Tescos in a bit so I can have a look. Just decided now! lol. But I'll be on here to chat later.

----------


## EE Rocks

I haven't got Soaplife- maybe tommorow.

----------


## EE Rocks

I have a little Interview from Lacey, sorry it's a bit old though, from June to be exact but anyway....

Proud to be following in Kat's footsteps!!!!

Smiley and friendly, if a little shy, Eastenders Favourite Lacey turner arrives for her exclusive shoot with Woman. At just 18, her best actress win at last month's Soap awards has comfirmed her as a walford favourite- and the girl likely to be the centre of attention this summer. But how will her character cope stepping into Kat's well-worn leopard stilettos? 

Congratulations on your best actress award! 
Lacey- Thanks very much. I still can't believe it's true. I genuinely wasn't expecting it, and was all ready to go collect the award for Jessie wallace who plays Kat. When they announced my name, someone had to elbow me to make me go up and get it. 

So you still keep in contact with Jessie? 
Lacey- Yeah, we still talk and meet up, although she's busy with new projects. She was thrilled about me winning the award. I think she's a great person and an amazing actress. 

Was it really flattering when she publicy acknowledged Stacey as Kat's successor- and you as hers? 
LACEY- Very,very flattering. It was so nice of kat- and Jessie- to give Stacey those famous leapordskin stilettos too. 

Did she give you advice on coping with the pitfalls of starring in Eastenders? 
LACEY: We chatted a lot while we were working together and she described what might happen with the paparazzi. I see myself as an actress, not a celebrity but all that stuff comes with the territory. Jessie told me to just do my job and go home. 

You can't possibly have 'just gone home' after winning the best actress gong? 
LACEY: I did. I stayed at the after-show party for 10 minutes. I'm a bit boring, I'm afraid. Parties aren't my cup of tea. I like doing girly things with my friends- Shopping, having lunch, stuff like that. But when it comes to parties or clubbing, I'd much rather be at home with my feet up. 

So home is definetly where the heart is for you? 
LACEY: Yeah! There's six of us at home- my dad, my mum, my nan and my two younger sisters. We're all very close, a bit like the slaters but without their problems. When there's something going on, it's like 'Kitchen table! Now!' It's a bit of a madhouse, I suppose. 

Is your mum quite strict? She's actually very laid back and like my best mate. We go shopping and generally hang out together. My mum looks after me rather than the other way round. She and my dad have alway's been supportive. I decided i wanted to be an actress when i was little, and mum sent me to drama classes and paid for singing and dancing lessons. 

Well, they've paid off! 
LACEY: They have, haven't they! It all seems like a dream come true. I have to pinch myself sometimes. One minute i'm an Eastenders fan, the next i'm in the show............... 

So here you are, Just 18 officially the best actress in soap. Will all the fame and fortune go to your head? 

Lacey: So long as i have my family and friends around me, I'll be fine. All i want to do is act. I'm so HAPPY AT EASTENDERS, and RIGHT NOW i can't imagine WORKING ANYWHERE ELSE!

----------


## Nigella harman

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!Hes taking the mick again!!! :Lol:

----------


## EE Rocks

Oh Steve is an idiot!!! I can't see that piccie probably (abit small) but what is on that computer??? Also does it say when it happens in the mag nigella??

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh Steve is an idiot!!! I can't see that piccie probably (abit small) but what is on that computer??? Also does it say when it happens in the mag nigella??


 Its a babys body with Bradleys head on it!!!On the plus side I suppose it gives us a clue as to what Baby Branning might look like!!! :Lol:  But still!Thats from tonights show.Hopefully,come Thursday Steve will be crying like a baby himself!!!! :Clap:

----------


## EE Rocks

Hopefully, fingers crossed. Cool, tonight's should be a good one then.

----------


## Kisha

:Bow:  Thank you Nigella for scanning the article.

Well now we know she doesn't tell Bradley first. Where's Ruby when you need her?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BlackKat

> Thank you Nigella for scanning the article.
> 
> Well now we know she doesn't tell Bradley first. Where's Ruby when you need her?


....When would anyone _ever_ need Ruby?  :Searchme:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## littlemo

I've bought All About Soap which was a waste of money since I read everything in the newsagents anyway but at least I can write it out for you lot. I think it's about time I took some of the responsibility! lol. 

Great interview with Sean which gives away some Stacey stuff! I'll print the rest out on the Sean thread. 

'Why does Stacey have such an effect on him?
Stacey is the only chink in his armour. He hates everyone in the world except her. They are everything to each other.'

'She must be a bit miffed to just bump into Sean in the square?
They talk it through and she gets everything off her chest. At the end of the day he's her big brother, and she's thrilled to have him around.'

'Lets hope he has time for his little sister too-she's got some pretty big news of her own to deal with...
You mean the pregnancy? I know! Sean's shocked to begin with. He can't believe his little sis is having sex, but he'll look after her. He's very protective...'

'What's Sean's attitude to dad-to-be Bradley?
He's not happy, And remember, Sean's a trained killer...'

Sounding good so far?!

----------


## littlemo

O.k article with Stacey. Scanning confuses me, I'd rather just write it out! lol. 

'Stacey's petrified when she suspects she's pregnant. She begins to worry on her trip away and acts like a moody cow! But she doesn't want to confide in anyone until she's sure'. 

As soon as she gets back to the square, Stacey rushes to see her Branning boyfriend, but she's devestated when he tells her he's going away on a course and doesn't have time to talk. 'He's ironing his shirts and is really distracted'. 'He suggests having a quickie which makes her furious. She doesn't want anyone touching her...'. 

The hormones must be kicking in already-stroppy Stace storms out without giving baffled beau Bradley any idea what's wrong. The sad Slater then takes a pregnancy test solo, and gets the positive result she's been dreading...

'She's so shocked she can't say anything. She's gobsmacked and horrified.' And mum's the word in more ways than one-Stacey decides to keep her stomach-expanding secret to herself...

'She's terrified about Bradley's reaction which is silly because I think he'll be really sweet and supportive about the whole thing.'

Lacey admits she feels sorry for Stacey, but doesn't think she should keep the baby. 'She simply hasn't got time to be a mum. She can only look after one thing and that's Bradley!'

So Lacey doesn't fancy strapping on a fake belly and playing Stacey through her pregnanc? 'No way! Anyway, it might not get that far...'.

----------


## littlemo

Getting mixed ideas about what's going to happen with this baby business. Charlie said Bradley won't have much choice in being a father. Lacey said in not so many words that she doesn't think the baby is going to go to full term (sounded like that to me anyway). And yet in the article in Soaplife it said Stacey wants to keep the baby. 

I've been thinking more about the webcam and I think possibly this romantic lunch could be post abortion. It just seems he's wanting to cheer her up, try and get her back to the Stacey she once was. Maybe reading too much into it, but the more I think about it the more it makes sense.

----------


## Siobhan

Littlemo, I would read too much into the webcam snippets.. ages ago the had one about Kev and denise and her not been able to catch him or something like that.. we all thought she broke her leg.. little did we know she was badly beating up.. It could be anything in the snippets.. Maybe it is a romantic lunch if Stacey has lost the baby..

----------


## littlemo

> Littlemo, I would read too much into the webcam snippets.. ages ago the had one about Kev and denise and her not been able to catch him or something like that.. we all thought she broke her leg.. little did we know she was badly beating up.. It could be anything in the snippets.. Maybe it is a romantic lunch if Stacey has lost the baby..


Might be reading too much into it. I just get the feeling from Lacey's comments, Stacey isn't going to be a mum. Maybe that means she loses the baby, you could be right, but actually do think an abortion could be on the cards.

----------


## littlemo

So funny about Robert saying Sean is a 'trained killer', when asked how he'll react to Bradley. Ah poor thing! 

Can you believe Sean is that surprised Stacey is having sex? He lived in her neighbourhood too, when he was younger. It seemed to me like a live fast die young kind of a place! I reckon she probably lost her virginity when she was about 12. 

Anyway do you reckon Sean will be waiting in the hall when Bradley comes back. Probably beat him up before him even finding out about the baby. 

No I trust Stacey not to let that happen.

----------


## littlemo

Getting his sister pregnant isn't the right footing for Bradley to start his relationship with Sean on is it?! 

Sean will hate Bradley at first, but if things don't work out between Bradley and Stacey, and she goes back to trying it on with anything in trousers.  Do think Sean will have a change of heart, and try to get them back together?

----------


## Nigella harman

> So funny about Robert saying Sean is a 'trained killer', when asked how he'll react to Bradley. Ah poor thing! 
> 
> Can you believe Sean is that surprised Stacey is having sex? He lived in her neighbourhood too, when he was younger. It seemed to me like a live fast die young kind of a place! I reckon she probably lost her virginity when she was about 12. 
> 
> Anyway do you reckon Sean will be waiting in the hall when Bradley comes back. Probably beat him up before him even finding out about the baby. 
> 
> No I trust Stacey not to let that happen.


 A trained killer!!!!! :EEK!:  but its only little Bradders!!Slightly concerned that the ginga ninjas powers arent gonna be enough in this case. :Confused:  Could be messy,Im quite glad they are giving us loads of different versions of whether she keeps the "bambino!" or not.its gonna keep us guessing isnt it.Although I do think its starting to sound as though she loses it now!Ill probably change my mind again tommorrow!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, Im totally confused now (believe me it doesn't take much!!!) :Confused:  

I think the powers at enders are keeping things quite close to their chests!

I dont even know whether I still want her to have the bambino anymore...oh man, Im soooo confused  :EEK!:  

I thought we would get some answers today from the mags, instead just conflicting views.....

From what I have read I dont think Stace will get rid of it, so that leaves a miscarriage or her having it!  If she loses it, it could tie in with Rubeee leaving.

One thing I do know is that the ginger ninja had better be a quick runner  :Ninja:  cause when Sean catches up with him it might be painful  :Sick:

----------


## EE Rocks

"Ginga Ninger", "Bambino" LOL

I want her to keep the baby, i want to see how they cope with Parenthood.

----------


## Nigella harman

> "Ginga Ninger", "Bambino" LOL
> 
> I want her to keep the baby, i want to see how they cope with Parenthood.


 That made me laugh!!!Ginga Ninger!!Is it ninger or ninja!?I think i prefer ninger!! :Lol:  What ever it is i hope hes flippin good! :EEK!:   :Ninja:  and so,what is Sean,cos he reckons hes a red head aswell!

----------


## littlemo

> I thought we would get some answers today from the mags, instead just conflicting views.....
> 
> From what I have read I dont think Stace will get rid of it, so that leaves a miscarriage or her having it!  If she loses it, it could tie in with Rubeee leaving.


I'm actually thinking she has an abortion. The interview with Lacey I assume was quite recent, being in the magazine this week. And her reply to her wearing the fat suit seemed to suggest she knew that it wasn't going to happen. If the abortion is taking place, I think it's going to be quite soon.

I know people keep saying don't read too much into the webcam snippets, but I can't help thinking about the most recent one. Bradley was saying about how if Stacey ever left the stall she should join the UN. It's like they are looking to the future without the child. Working on the stall would be uncertain if she was having the baby, don't you think?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I know people keep saying don't read too much into the webcam snippets, but I can't help thinking about the most recent one. Bradley was saying about how if Stacey ever left the stall she should join the UN. It's like they are looking to the future without the child. Working on the stall would be uncertain if she was having the baby, don't you think?


I do think you are reading too much into it. lol I think Bradders is just making a joke and the 'leaving the stall to join the UN' quip is just being said in jest because of her fiery, argumentative nature. 

I think Enders released that snippet to keep us guessing because there is no mention of the bambino.

----------


## littlemo

Gosh that Steven, I just want to strangle him!  :Wal2l:  Really frustrating! How dare he belittle Bradley! How dare he?! lol. 

Max was so right, you want to be the kicker rather than the kicked, I'm sure Stacey would have given him the same advice. If Ste got the job he would be so undeserving of it. Mind you a personal assistant is an individual thing isn't it? he'd have to work, how could he palm things off on anyone else?

But we know Bradley's going to get it. Hope there's a scene where Steven is thrown out of the office and they look at each other, Bradley with glee in his eyes. Just enjoying the moment! lol.

Ah and Bradley calling Stacey, wanting to get her take on things. He can always count on her to make him feel better. Although I think she's got other things on her mind.

----------


## littlemo

> I do think you are reading too much into it. lol I think Bradders is just making a joke and the 'leaving the stall to join the UN' quip is just being said in jest because of her fiery, argumentative nature. 
> 
> I think Enders released that snippet to keep us guessing because there is no mention of the bambino.


Right I'm going to stop now! I'm making myself crazy with this! lol. I'm also going to try and not look at the webcam snippets again. I know i've said this before, but I'm really going to try this time! lol.

----------


## littlemo

I've just thought of something that I hadn't before. When Stacey arrives back she instinctively goes to the Brannings to find Bradley whose ironing his shirts ready to go to his course. Do you think this means that Bradley is back at Jims at this point?! Because how would she know to go to Max's? Unless somebody told her, but when she's just got home maybe she wouldn't have time to hear it.

Actually probably Bradley tells her on the phone. But still how long do you think Jim strings it out for?!

----------


## littlemo

Is anyone out there?! lol. Call to the people!

How sad is it that Sean left Stacey on Christmas morning when she was eleven. Imagine an 11 year old trying to look after Jean. And remember how she used to be when she was ill, always putting her down, saying bad stuff to her. It must have been horrible. 

It said in Sean's interview that Jean is a disapointment in his life. I wonder what happened to make him feel badly about her. Most likely she said some stuff. 

This is going to be an interesting family!]

Do you realise that Sean and Jean only have one letter different? Not very interesting, but I thought i'd point it out! lol.

Also why do you think Stacey can't speak to Jean about the baby? It said in Soaplife that she couldn't talk to her mum.

----------


## diamond1

hey littlemo I skimmed through a few pages and you have the latest gossip by the sounds of it so whats sean like?

(thought that would help you pass the time aswell as help me out  :Smile:  )

----------


## littlemo

> hey littlemo I skimmed through a few pages and you have the latest gossip by the sounds of it so whats sean like?
> 
> (thought that would help you pass the time aswell as help me out  )


He seems like a great character! Apparently he has his shirt off in nearly every scene, which you probably read, it seems they are trying to make him as popular as Nigel Harman (which is exactly what they did with him, when he came into it). 

Roberts says he doesn't think he's exactly like Dennis personality wise, because Dennis was a nice guy and Sean is a scumbag. I also read somewhere he was going to be worse than Dirty Den (I can't remember where I read that).  Apparently he's less with his fists and more with his mind, like Dirty Den was. 

He's a real womaniser, 'slut' or 'tart' as Robert calls him! lol. He seems like he's going to be an amazing edition to the cast!

----------


## EE Rocks

http://allaboutsoap.co.uk/

Little picture there, can see Sean and it Says he shocks Walford.

----------


## diamond1

> He seems like a great character! Apparently he has his shirt off in nearly every scene, which you probably read, it seems they are trying to make him as popular as Nigel Harman (which is exactly what they did with him, when he came into it). 
> 
> Roberts says he doesn't think he's exactly like Dennis personality wise, because Dennis was a nice guy and Sean is a scumbag. I also read somewhere he was going to be worse than Dirty Den (I can't remember where I read that).  Apparently he's less with his fists and more with his mind, like Dirty Den was. 
> 
> He's a real womaniser, 'slut' or 'tart' as Robert calls him! lol. He seems like he's going to be an amazing edition to the cast!


Yeah I heard something about being a trained killer so the whole army thing must be true,and just now I read back a few things on the threads and I read he hates everyone apart from stacey that sounds very odd and by the sounds of that he will be a womanizer so I doubt he will go out with ruby like some rumors suggest I think she would be too full on for him from what I hear.I think now he is going to be more like charlie from coronation street I dont know why but I can see him being a manipulater a bit sly.I was hoping for a dennis type thats got inner depth (like dennis with dot)and perhaps he will show that side,it will just take time to see it -I mean right nowEE will most likely make him out to be 'walfords new brooding bad boy with no soul' but after a few months we will see a nicer side.

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I think he'll be like Dennis in that he has a softer side. I think Stacey is Sean's achilles heal, like Sharon and Vicki were Dennis's. 

I reckon there could be a lot of late night chats between the pair of them, giving us an insight into what actually went on between their mum. Sean doesn't seem to like Jean, she's a disapointed in his eyes. That could mean she's hurt him in some way, or maybe she wasn't there to prevent him from getting hurt (either physically or in her head). 

It'll be good finding out!

----------


## diamond1

> Yeah I think he'll be like Dennis in that he has a softer side. I think Stacey is Sean's achilles heal, like Sharon and Vicki were Dennis's. 
> 
> I reckon there could be a lot of late night chats between the pair of them, giving us an insight into what actually went on between their mum. Sean doesn't seem to like Jean, she's a disapointed in his eyes. That could mean she's hurt him in some way, or maybe she wasn't there to prevent him from getting hurt (either physically or in her head). 
> 
> It'll be good finding out!


 well remember when she was really Ill before maybe he didnt fully understand what the problem was and so found it difficult to comprehend what she was saying,he may have taken it all to heart and when in the army got bitter over it in due time.

I bet he joined the army to make jean proud or something along those lines and as she was ill I doubt he took it too well.
Im looking forward to the scenes with stacey,charlie and big mo and see how they all get on.do they know he exisits-they have never mentioned him.

I feel he may beat up bradley as well in a flash of rage over the preganancy

----------


## littlemo

Has anyone read the Tv Times? apparently it says that Bradley and Stacey have a lot of emotional scenes regarding the baby storyline, equivalent to the stuff with Stacey and her mum. Really can't wait for this!

----------


## EE Rocks

Nope. I haven't read it, but i did hear it has an interview with Lacey and she mentions all them stuff.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Has anyone read the Tv Times? apparently it says that Bradley and Stacey have a lot of emotional scenes regarding the baby storyline, equivalent to the stuff with Stacey and her mum. Really can't wait for this!


 Right,Ill put what it says,"Im excited about the pregnancy because its meant emotional scenes with Charlie Clements(Bradley).Like when she dealt with her mums mental problems,Ive been able to show another side to Stacey.Much as its fun to play a bitch,its nice to show a soft centre behind that tough act she puts on." Dont ask me to scan it,my scanner and i are having issues!!!

----------


## littlemo

I love it when she shows that emotional side with Bradley, I'll probably be in tears watching that! I was upset watching the stuff with her mum. It was so heartbreaking. 

Really looking forward to it! I get a feeling he will find out pretty soon after he comes back from his course.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I hope you are wrong, D1(!), and Sean (who's supposedly a trained killer - think thats hilarious  :Rotfl:  , you can imagine killer Sean going around The Minute Mart in a string vest and army trousers whilst brandishing a machine gun, with a demented look on his face searching for the frozen peas!) doesnt knock the er...living daylights out of young Bradders. :Sick:  

Hope that Stacey personally kicks the stuffing out of 'killer' Sean for leaving her to look after mental mother Slater on her own, and at the tender age of 11! You see, call me judgemental, but walking out of the house on Christmas morning without even leaving a note and not getting back in contact, is going to take a lot of explaining. In the interview I read somewhere, it said Sean's very protective of Stace?!  :Confused:  Maybe he's a bit mental too!

Think I'll find it hard to warm to killer Sean (have to see how it goes), I dont think he'll be as good as ol' Nigel Harman (she says clutching her hanky and sighs....I still miss ol' Dennis :Crying:  ).

----------


## Pinkbanana

[QUOTE=Nigella harman]Im excited about the pregnancy because its meant emotional scenes with Charlie Clements(Bradley).Like when she dealt with her mums mental problems,Ive been able to show another side to Stacey.Much as its fun to play a bitch,its nice to show a soft centre behind that tough act she puts on." QUOTE] 

Is that a good sign then, that there are lots of emotional scenes, ie that they decide to keep the bambino?!  :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

> Is that a good sign then, that there are lots of emotional scenes, ie that they decide to keep the bambino?!


Not necessarily. They could be emotional because they've lost the baby, or even if she's had an abortion. Or it could just be about them talking about what to do, and discussing their feelings.

----------


## EE Rocks

Sorry Bambino is still making me laugh. Thanks for the interview Nigella harman.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, ofcourse it doesnt really tell us anything more, apart from the fact they are at least discussing it together and not like we had previously heard that Stacey keeps it from Bradders.

Being a positive kind of person, I like to think they come to the conclusion they want to have the bambino! If they do actually get to have it is another matter....me thinks something big is in the air (to do with Rubee's departure).....and Stacey loses it!

----------


## littlemo

I'm not sure Sean will go as far as to beat Bradley up, if he's trying to get into Stacey's good books. I think maybe a few threatening words might be more apporpriate. 

I think Stacey would be hopping mad if she finds out Sean had hurt Bradley.

----------


## EE Rocks

I think Sean will beat Bradders up, about being in Stacey's good books, i can imagine him Threatening Bradders if he tells her. By the Way, I am Mad, I found out Yesterday Sean is arriving Aug 22, I thought it was Aug 12. Got a long wait now. :Angry:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think Sean will beat Bradders up, about being in Stacey's good books, i can imagine him Threatening Bradders if he tells her.


Yeah, it could happen, but unless killer Sean throws very light punches, or Bradders doesn't bruise very easily, it might be a tad noticeable that he has received a good kickin'! :Sick:   Unless, I guess, Bradders lies about it and says he's been mugged.

----------


## littlemo

Poor Bradley! He's always on the receiving end of somebody wanting to have a go. Got rid of Steven, and now he's got Sean to contend with. 

I think Sean will make his feelings known about Bradley, but to be good to Stacey, I doubt he'll do anything to hurt him. She's going to be going through a hard enough time as it is without him beating Bradley up.

----------


## Nigella harman

Dont forget Max,he aint gonna be happy if Sean gives Bradley so much as a bad look let alone a beating!!! :Angry:  I sense a bit of a feud brewing,Max versus Sean.So,then it would make sense if Sean suddenly decides to take an interest in Tanya,and Max would go mental,with Stacey and Bradley in the middle of it all  :Ninja:  All out war! :EEK!:

----------


## EE Rocks

Oh no! All hell lose it going to break out.

----------


## littlemo

> Dont forget Max,he aint gonna be happy if Sean gives Bradley so much as a bad look let alone a beating!!! I sense a bit of a feud brewing,Max versus Sean.So,then it would make sense if Sean suddenly decides to take an interest in Tanya,and Max would go mental,with Stacey and Bradley in the middle of it all  All out war!


Yeah I'm really liking Max at the moment. Great moment between him and Bradley last night. 

It'll be great to have a big family row! It's what Eastenders is all about.

----------


## x Amby x

I can see Sean not being happy about Bradley getting Stacey pregnant, but i mean that would be understandable! lol

----------


## littlemo

> I can see Sean not being happy about Bradley getting Stacey pregnant, but i mean that would be understandable! lol


Yeah it would. But Sean is very naive as far as Stacey goes. He doesn't know her. After he's known Bradley for a while I think he'll realise who wears the trousers in that relationship.

----------


## x Amby x

yeah! True, Sean knows nothing about Stacey! He hasnt seen her in years, but its obvious Sean will be there to look out for his little sister, all Bradley and Sean need to do it bond!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Dont forget Max,he aint gonna be happy if Sean gives Bradley so much as a bad look let alone a beating!!! I sense a bit of a feud brewing,Max versus Sean.So,then it would make sense if Sean suddenly decides to take an interest in Tanya,and Max would go mental,with Stacey and Bradley in the middle of it all  All out war!


I forgot that Max is a bit handy when it comes to sorting out peeps who mess with his little Bradders! The ginger ninja's dad taking on the trained killer Sean!!!! They'd better put The Red Cross on stand by!  :Lol:  

Can definitely see a Branning/Slater war brewing...... maybe, Jean's words about them being Romeo and Juliet will come true (not in the sense that they will end up killing themselves, but that they will become stuck in the middle of WW3 Walford style!!)  :Rotfl:  

Oh happy days ahead.... 

 Edit: I thought I'd bring a bit of colour to the thread!  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> [COLOR="red"]I forgot that Max is a bit handy when it comes to sorting out peeps who mess with his little Bradders! The ginger ninja's dad taking on the trained killer Sean!!!! They'd better put The Red Cross on stand by!


Yeah I don't think Max is going to stand a chance! Poor thing!  lol. 

Can't wait to see Jean again. I'm going to love her conversations with Sean, I bet they are going to be really intense. I also can't wait for her to hear about the pregnancy. Apparently Stacey can't talk to her mum about it (when she finds out), I'm not sure why, maybe because she thinks she's going to be disapointed in her? Anyway it's going to be good.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Apparently Stacey can't talk to her mum about it (when she finds out), I'm not sure why, maybe because she thinks she's going to be disapointed in her? Anyway it's going to be good.


I'm not surprised that she doesnt want to talk to mad mother Slater about it!
I mean, you can tell that Stace found it frustrating just trying talking to her about getting her sink unblocked, so talking about the pregnancy situation may push her over the edge (both of them, for that matter)!!! lol

No she is wise to leave Jean out of it! Though cant wait for Jean to come back, especially it will be good to see how she reacts to seeing Sean again!

----------


## littlemo

> yeah! True, Sean knows nothing about Stacey! He hasnt seen her in years, but its obvious Sean will be there to look out for his little sister, all Bradley and Sean need to do it bond!


Doubt they'll be bonding any time soon though! lol. If ever! 

I would love to see a time though, in the future when Bradley get's himself into some trouble. Maybe with one of the guys from his work? and Sean comes in and sorts them out for him. 

Perhaps afterwards Sean could make some excuse as to why he did it, that makes him sound cool! In his eyes anyway.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah I don't think Max is going to stand a chance! Poor thing!  lol. 
> 
> Can't wait to see Jean again. I'm going to love her conversations with Sean, I bet they are going to be really intense. I also can't wait for her to hear about the pregnancy. Apparently Stacey can't talk to her mum about it (when she finds out), I'm not sure why, maybe because she thinks she's going to be disapointed in her? Anyway it's going to be good.


 I wouldnt be too sure Max doesnt stand a chance!We dont know enough about him yet,dont forget all that stuff about him being in prison,I mean,what happened there then,I reckon theyll probably be quite a match when it comes to standing up for them selves,which makes it all the more exciting for us to watch!!!HOORAHH!!! :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

> I'm not surprised that she doesnt want to talk to mad mother Slater about it!
> I mean, you can tell that Stace found it frustrating just trying talking to her about getting her sink unblocked, so talking about the pregnancy situation may push her over the edge (both of them, for that matter)!!! lol


Yeah I can see that, but it is quite sad Stacey not being able to talk to her own mum. I wonder how she'd react? Do you reckon she'd go mental or do you think she'd go the opposite, and be completely happy. I suppose neither would help would it?! 

Her emotions are so all over the place, she's not exactly a stable influence. Bradley is going to be so much better.

----------


## littlemo

> I wouldnt be too sure Max doesnt stand a chance!We dont know enough about him yet,dont forget all that stuff about him being in prison,I mean,what happened there then,I reckon theyll probably be quite a match when it comes to standing up for them selves,which makes it all the more exciting for us to watch!!!HOORAHH!!!


Yeah maybe i'm not giving him enough credit! I would love to see some action between Max and Sean, I bet it'd be a classic! But Sean does seem so much fitter and stronger. Plus with being a trained killer and everything. I suppose we'll have to wait and see. 

Gosh this is getting good!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## EE Rocks

OMG! I Brought Inside soap and All about Soap, saw the interviews about sean.....fantastic. I think Max and Sean will Clash...somehow. :Bow:

----------


## littlemo

Did you read about Charlie Clements going away on holiday for 2 weeks? I wonder how they are going to write that in. Do you think it'll just be a case of him not being there? Or will they have to make Bradley go on holiday. 

Whatever Stacey decides to do she's going to need Bradley isn't she?! I know it's about 2 months away but... I'm probably reading too much into it again! lol.

----------


## littlemo

I'll be in Uni then anyway so time will probably just fly by! lol. 

Most likely he sees Stacey off screen, when they show the 2 weeks he isn't there for. She's probably be seen saying stuff like 'i'm meeting Bradley from work we're going out for dinner'. 'I'm meeting him off the tube, we are going...'.

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah, I read Charlie would like 2 weeks off for a holiday, because since being on EE he hasn't had the time, aww bless him.

----------


## littlemo

Anybody want to talk about something?

How do you think Bradley will find out about the baby? Will it be from Stacey?or Sean?

I keep going over the same questions here. Anybody got anything new? 

Those articles must give us something to talk about.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Anybody want to talk about something?
> 
> How do you think Bradley will find out about the baby? Will it be from Stacey?or Sean?


I think that Bradders will hear about the baby from Stacey. I think it may be one of those situations where he becomes suspicious/worried about her behaviour towards him, ie avoiding/being cold towards him, that he confronts her about why she is acting so weird. Then it all comes out...... :EEK!:  and I bet he wished he hadn't asked!lol  :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

> I think that Bradders will hear about the baby from Stacey. I think it may be one of those situations where he becomes suspicious/worried about her behaviour towards him, ie avoiding/being cold towards him, that he confronts her about why she is acting so weird. Then it all comes out...... and I bet he wished he hadn't asked!lol


Yeah! lol. 

Bradley knows Stacey all to well now. When she starts acting moody and not wanting to talk, that's when he knows somethings up. I think he's quite intuititive in that respect.

Although he didn't seem to see the signs when Stacey arrived back and came over worried and needing to talk. Obviously too involved in his own little world. You can't blame him I suppose, getting promoted is quite a big deal.  

Shame how he had to go away so soon after Stacey arriving back. It's not fair is it?! But the boss can't make exceptions for Bradley's love life can he?! lol.

Wonder how long he'll be gone for? It said just a few days. You think that means the whole week? Or maybe he'll arrive on Friday, right at the end of the episode?!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah! lol. 
> 
> Bradley knows Stacey all to well now. When she starts acting moody and not wanting to talk, that's when he knows somethings up. I think he's quite intuititive in that respect.
> 
> Although he didn't seem to see the signs when Stacey arrived back and came over worried and needing to talk. Obviously too involved in his own little world. You can't blame him I suppose, getting promoted is quite a big deal.  
> 
> Shame how he had to go away so soon after Stacey arriving back. It's not fair is it?! But the boss can't make exceptions for Bradley's love life can he?! lol.


Yeah, I wonder how long he's gone for... :Ponder:  if its the following week that the Slater bambino drama kicks off! lol And thats when you get the emotional stuff that Lacey in her interview was talking about?! 

Had better invest in a box of man size tissues, if thats the case!  :Crying:  lol

----------


## littlemo

It's sad not to have Stacey in it at the moment but I'm glad they are filling the silences with good drama. There's quite a bit with Bradley. The stuff with Steven this week, and then his mum arriving next week. 

Read detailed spoilers on DS, it seems Rachel tries it on with Max but he doesn't give in to her advances. Then she tells Tanya and Bradley that something did happen between them, which annoys both at first, but then Bradley susses that his mum is telling lies. Sounds good! 

I think Bradley might be able to empathise with Stacey, because his mum doesn't seem like the full shilling either!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, I wonder how long he's gone for... if its the following week that the Slater bambino drama kicks off! lol And thats when you get the emotional stuff that Lacey in her interview was talking about?! 
> 
> Had better invest in a box of man size tissues, if thats the case!  lol


lol. Yeah i'll be crying over it again and again. Because god knows how many times i'll have to watch those episodes. 

I don't think they'll make Bradley go away for too long, because it's not actually Charlie Clements's holiday or anything so I think they'll want to get back to the action as soon as. 

The reason for getting him away is probably to do with Sean having interaction with Stacey. Giving her time to tell him first before Bradley. And to have the intial fight and everything.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think Bradley might be able to empathise with Stacey, because his mum doesn't seem like the full shilling either!


lol  :Lol:  

Maybe, in that case, demented mother Branning and mental mother Slater could get a flat together on the square! They could be a kind of care in the community project!  :Lol:  Bless  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   lol

----------


## littlemo

> lol  
> 
> Maybe, in that case, demented mother Branning and mental mother Slater could get a flat together on the square! They could be a kind of care in the community project!  Bless   lol


lol.  Maybe they could. You are really bad! lol. 

Imagine Rachel and Jean moved to Walford together. How would Bradley and Stacey cope? I don't know. It'd be nightmare! What with the families to contend with and the baby (possibly). It'd be horrible.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> lol.  Maybe they could. You are really bad! lol. 
> 
> Imagine Rachel and Jean moved to Walford together. How would Bradley and Stacey cope? I don't know. It'd be nightmare! What with the families to contend with and the baby (possibly). It'd be horrible.


I know.... :Lol:  Talk about having a carefree youth! Not in their cases!!! lol

I wonder whether Rachel will make a return appearance when news of the bambino gets out?  :Ponder:  Though they could just keep the news to themselves, I guess. Be interesting to find out who else Stacey tell her er...good news to?

Though just like with Jean, I dont think Rachel would be a good or sane person to talk to regarding the bambino news!  :EEK!:

----------


## diamond1

I had a thought just now.....as NO couple in soapland are ever happy down the line what would split up stacey and bradley!! maybe stacey would cheat on him,maybe he would cheat on her maybe deano runs bradley over on jimbos next birthday,maybe bradley turns gay,maybe stacey meets her maker during childbirth,maybe pinkbanana snaps at another episode with deanooo and plants a bomb in walford,maybe stacey joins big brother and has a love affiar with russel brand,

now theres a topic guys

----------


## littlemo

I think Sean would be involved somehow.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I had a thought just now.....as NO couple in soapland are ever happy down the line what would split up stacey and bradley!! maybe stacey would cheat on him,maybe he would cheat on her maybe deano runs bradley over on jimbos next birthday,maybe bradley turns gay,maybe stacey meets her maker during childbirth,maybe pinkbanana snaps at another episode with deanooo and plants a bomb in walford,maybe stacey joins big brother and has a love affiar with russel brand,
> 
> now theres a topic guys


Oh you are on form tonight, D1 ! lol

I think Stacey runs away to Brighton to get away from Deanoo who has started stalking her (for no other reason than he's a prat and probably gagging for it as he has no luck with the ladies in the square) and meets Gavin and Benny (from Caught up in the waves!!!).

Hows that for a storyline! lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think Sean would be involved somehow.


Seriously, I think that someone like Sean would come between them. That boy's pure poison, I tell ya! lol

Though I dont think we have to worry about them splitting up just yet! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Though I dont think we have to worry about them splitting up just yet! lol


Yeah I think this baby business is going to make them even stronger! They are going to be coming out of this fighting. That is what I predict.

I don't mean fighting literally! lol. I think you knew that.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah I think this baby business is going to make them even stronger! They are going to be coming out of this fighting. That is what I predict.


You could be right there, but being soapland, I doubt we will have a happy ever after....though they could be together until one of them undergoes a personality transplant or one of the actors decides to leave.......

----------


## littlemo

Mind you, do you reckon there will be a row between Bradley and Stacey in between all this? he'll be supportive, but I can just see Stacey getting up on her hind horse about something or other. Maybe yelling at him for getting her pregnant or something?! lol. 

Before she calms down and they talk about it rationally.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Mind you, do you reckon there will be a row between Bradley and Stacey in between all this? he'll be supportive, but I can just see Stacey getting up on her hind horse about something or other. Maybe yelling at him for getting her pregnant or something?! lol. 
> 
> Before she calms down and they talk about it rationally.


No actually, I reckon all the bambino business will have knocked her for six, and she will be very subdued, but emotional about the whole business. Didnt Lacey say as much in her interview...show a different side to her, like when she was with mental mother Slater?!

Though I could be wrong, it does happen occasionally!!!  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> No actually, I reckon all the bambino business will have knocked her for six, and she will be very subdued, but emotional about the whole business. Didnt Lacey say as much in her interview...show a different side to her, like when she was with mental mother Slater?!


Yeah. They do seem to be showing a lot of that emotional side to her lately don't they?! I thought Lacey was sick of it, but this storyline must be good for her to change her mind!  I'm not so sure that it is a different side to her character anymore.

Do you reckon this is going to be the one last blow out before she goes back to being 'Miss bitch'! Sean's arrived back now, and maybe this baby business is going to make her all hard again. Perhaps she'll have an abortion and drive herself crazy with the guilt. Blame Bradley for allowing her to go through with it, and she'd end up dumping him?! 

Scary thought!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah. They do seem to be showing a lot of that emotional side to her lately don't they?! I thought Lacey was sick of it, but this storyline must be good for her to change her mind!  
> 
> Do you reckon this is going to be the one last blow out before she goes back to being 'Miss bitch'! Sean's arrived back now, and maybe this baby business is going to make her all hard again. Perhaps she'll have an abortion and drive herself crazy with the guilt.


I think they need to give Stace her edge back, she become a little too soft of late....but thats understandable when you are loved up! lol

Whatever happens I hope they dont give them personality transplants!!! :Angry:   That really is the one think that annoys me about Enders, it annoys even more than that squirto Deanoooo, who bytheway, they would be doing him a favour, if they gave him a personality!!!  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> I think they need to give Stace her edge back, she become a little too soft of late....but thats understandable when you are loved up! lol


Yeah, I think Ruby hit the nail on the head when she asked Stacey 'why she could never do anything on her own?'. She can't live her life in Bradley's pocket. As much as I love them together, she has to have a personality and independence. Those were exactly the qualities that Bradley fell for in the first place. If she gets too needy it's not healthy for the relationship. 

I'm sure Sean is going to get her back on the straight and narrow! lol. She'll probably have herself doing things to protect or help Sean, and getting herself into trouble in the process. Good to watch!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah, I think Ruby hit the nail on the head when she asked Stacey 'why she could never do anything on her own?'. !


Yeah, but wouldnt you prefer to hang out with a cannibal eating serial killer, rather than Rubee? So I dont blame her for hanging out all the time with Bradders, if the alternative is Little Miss Stroppy!!  :Lol:  

Think that independent streak will return with the arrival of killer Slater!  :Ninja: 

Edit: Agreed, it would make uncomfortable viewing if she did go a bit pathetic and needy on him. :EEK!:

----------


## littlemo

> Think that independent streak will return with the arrival of killer Slater!


I think so! Some of her spark is going to have to come back because she'll have to stand up to him. She can't be a doormat where he's concerned. 

Off the topic- Is there any reason why your name doesn't appear on the bottom. Where it says what users are on the board at this time. I've noticed it for a long time now. Just wondered?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think so! Some of her spark is going to have to come back because she'll have to stand up to him. She can't be a doormat where he's concerned. 
> 
> Off the topic- Is there any reason why your name doesn't appear on the bottom. Where it says what users are on the board at this time. I've noticed it for a long time now. Just wondered?



Just like killer Slater......I can now move around, the soap board, like a silent ninja  :Ninja:   lol 
Er...actually its D1's fault I asked why I couldnt see her green light etc... and you can make yourself invisable from view, by doing something with your user cp. Does that make any sense at all at this late hour, Little MO?

----------


## littlemo

I love Bradley much more than Ruby definetely. I would like to see Stacey and Bradley together all the time, if they could keep it fresh and exciting, but there has to be a bit of give and take hasn't there? 

Stacey is an independent girl, she needs to have that. If her and Bradley don't work out she still needs to be able to take care of herself. I don't see any sign of her not being able to at the moment but she needs to keep her feet on the ground.

----------


## littlemo

> Just like killer Slater......I can now move around, the soap board, like a silent ninja   lol 
> Er...actually its D1's fault I asked why I couldnt see her green light etc... and you can make yourself invisable from view, by doing something with your user cp. Does that make any sense at all at this late hour, Little MO?


Not good with the technical stuff, but i'll take your word for it! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I love Bradley much more than Ruby definetely. .


I had worked that one out many posts a go, little Mo, that you are a big fan of the ol' ginger ninja! :Rotfl:  

I do think Charlie Clements is a mighty fine actor and has chrisma or something going on there...........but still bemused that he's up for sexiest male in INside Soap Awards!!!  :Big Grin:  

Anyway good night, and hope you sleep tight, having a good dream featuring young Bradders  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Anyway good night, and hope you sleep tight, having a good dream featuring young Bradders


LOL. Thanks, i'll try. Most likely be about the baby storyline. Try and think new thoughts to talk about tomorrow! Night.

----------


## EE Rocks

I don't think she said she was 'Sick' off it, just misses it but she said it's also nice to see another side to her. I am trying to have faith in them r.e Personality transplants, because there are some characters they haven't changed i.e Honey, Stacey (until Bradders arrived), Bradley (if that counts), Pauline (always miserable) etc.

----------


## Nigella harman

I dont think Stacey has become some kind of Doormat(only to Ruby)!!!!The way she acted the other week about the whole Juley thing was exactly what I would expect from Stacey Slater!!!She then went on to row with Ruby,take it out on Bradley,then totally blanked the poor bloke,went off to Magalluf of all places and we never saw them together again!!!I really dont think she needs to toughen up anymore,or else to be honest its a bit pointless her having a relationship!!!Tough girls are nice to their boyfriends too!Id rather see her toughen up with Ruby,she DOES treat Stacey like a doormat :Angry:  !shes the only one!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I dont think Stacey has become some kind of Doormat(only to Ruby)!!!!The way she acted the other week about the whole Juley thing was exactly what I would expect from Stacey Slater!!!She then went on to row with Ruby,take it out on Bradley,then totally blanked the poor bloke,went off to Magalluf of all places and we never saw them together again!!!I really dont think she needs to toughen up anymore,or else to be honest its a bit pointless her having a relationship!!!Tough girls are nice to their boyfriends too!Id rather see her toughen up with Ruby,she DOES treat Stacey like a doormat !shes the only one!


Wow... there a minute.......who is saying that Stacey is turning into a doormat? Have a missed something on this thread?  :Confused:

----------


## Nigella harman

> I think so! Some of her spark is going to have to come back because she'll have to stand up to him. She can't be a doormat where he's concerned. 
> 
> Off the topic- Is there any reason why your name doesn't appear on the bottom. Where it says what users are on the board at this time. I've noticed it for a long time now. Just wondered?


 Here!!! :Lol:  I do think Ruby treats her like one though!I do agree there!!!I dont know why she puts up with it!

----------


## BlackKat

I think Bradley's too needy. He really annoyed me with the phone call Tuesday, "Can you call me if you tear yourself away from the beach, I really miss you, I might come out and join you blah blah." She's on holiday with a mate -- surely she should be spending all her time on the beach, not every hour on the phone with Bradley. Apart from maybe a postcard, I don't think you need to contact anyone whilst on holiday (unless there's an emergency of course). Bradley should be able to sort out his own problems.

----------


## EE Rocks

True. She is on holiday afterall, supposed to be relaxing with Ruby, not ringing him every second.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> True. She is on holiday afterall, supposed to be relaxing with Ruby, not ringing him every second.


Relaxing with Rubee?! :Confused:  Is that possible? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I think I'd welcome any distraction that would take me away from having to spend time with Little Miss Stroppy! :Lol:

----------


## Nigella harman

> I think Bradley's too needy. He really annoyed me with the phone call Tuesday, "Can you call me if you tear yourself away from the beach, I really miss you, I might come out and join you blah blah." She's on holiday with a mate -- surely she should be spending all her time on the beach, not every hour on the phone with Bradley. Apart from maybe a postcard, I don't think you need to contact anyone whilst on holiday (unless there's an emergency of course). Bradley should be able to sort out his own problems.


 Yeah,I agree with that!!!although my boyfriend does a job where hes of all over the country every now and again and it drives me mad when he calls all the time!!! :Wal2l:  I think it was being used to highlight the fact that the only person he had to talk to was away so his last resort is Max for advice and thats were it all goes right but wrong!!! :Ninja:  especially for steve!!! :Clap:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think it was being used to highlight the fact that the only person he had to talk to was away so his last resort is Max for advice and thats were it all goes right but wrong!!! especially for steve!!!


Yeah, Bradders doesnt have many, er any friends, well unless you include Deanoooo...... and wisely on this occasion he hasn't sought Deanooo's advice! Phew...... I'd rather ring the Samaritans, childline, the speaking clock, anyone for that matter... rather than Deanooo!  :Lol:  

So can understand him trying to contact Stace, and like Nigella said it shows that Max was his last resort.

Then again, there's always the youngest Branning's rat (Ralph) who I'm sure, (providing that huge lump of cheese had finally been removed from its throat, and is still alive, ie youngest Branning hasn't flattened it) would have been a good listener!  :Rotfl:

----------


## EE Rocks

Whatever happened to Bradders and Deano's Friendship? They haven't seen each nor spoken to other for weeks now.

----------


## diamond1

> Oh you are on form tonight, D1 ! lol
> 
> I think Stacey runs away to Brighton to get away from Deanoo who has started stalking her (for no other reason than he's a prat and probably gagging for it as he has no luck with the ladies in the square) and meets Gavin and Benny (from Caught up in the waves!!!).
> 
> Hows that for a storyline! lol


 stacey and benny now theres a combo  :Rotfl: he could be bradleys friend

----------


## Pinkbanana

> stacey and benny now theres a combo he could be bradleys friend


See what a lovely person, I am? Giving you a free plug for your rather good, and highly original new soap......*Caught up with the Waves*....  :Lol:  

I think Stacey running away to Brighton could be a good storyline to pursue actually...at least she would be in a Deanooo free zone and could get her head sorted over the bambino business. Also I'm sure Benny would take her in! :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

> See what a lovely person, I am? Giving you a free plug for your rather good, and highly original new soap......*Caught up with the Waves*....  
> 
> I think Stacey running away to Brighton could be a good storyline to pursue actually...at least she would be in a Deanooo free zone and could get her head sorted over the bambino business. Also I'm sure Benny would take her in!


 oh no doubt I really feel stacey would fit in (due to copyright laws) she would have to change her name and her and benny imagine them too as a couple :Heart:  bless and PB no doubt you are a loving person to do that I guess my bribes involving t-shirts and coffee mugs actually worked. as a tribute to you I am trying to sign ronnie corbet to play  guy called *ralph* :Lol:  

however I am going to miss this sean guy wont I? is it next week we see see him?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> oh no doubt I really feel stacey would fit in (due to copyright laws) she would have to change her name and her and benny imagine them too as a couple bless and PB no doubt you are a loving person to do that I guess my bribes involving t-shirts and coffee mugs actually worked. as a tribute to you I am trying to sign ronnie corbet to play  guy called *ralph* 
> 
> however I am going to miss this sean guy wont I? is it next week we see see him?


Oh thats funny!  :Rotfl:  

I think its the week after next (same week as Stacey and Little Miss Stroppy return) that the trained killer Sean arrives!


Edit: I was also expecting a free *Caught up with the waves* mouse mat, and charlotte Church cd!

----------


## littlemo

> I think Bradley's too needy. He really annoyed me with the phone call Tuesday, "Can you call me if you tear yourself away from the beach, I really miss you, I might come out and join you blah blah." She's on holiday with a mate -- surely she should be spending all her time on the beach, not every hour on the phone with Bradley. Apart from maybe a postcard, I don't think you need to contact anyone whilst on holiday (unless there's an emergency of course). Bradley should be able to sort out his own problems.


Yeah he was a bit needy! lol. And it wasn't really a serious problem, I don't think he should be bothering her with it on holiday. But it's nice that she's the first person he thinks of when he needs somebody to talk to. 

Stacey's like a full time agony aunt isn't she?! Poor kid, she's got her own stuff to deal with, let alone everyone else bringing their problems into the mix as well. 

Thought what Bradley said about joining her was a bit weird, after they had all those arguments about him wanting to come.  :Confused:

----------


## EE Rocks

[QUOTE=littlemo]

Stacey's like a full time agony aunt isn't she?! Poor kid, she's got her own stuff to deal with, let alone everyone else bringing their problems into the mix as well. 

Yeah she is, especially to Rubes, Bradders and Jean. :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Whatever happened to Bradders and Deano's Friendship? They haven't seen each nor spoken to other for weeks now.


I was always a bit confused about their relationship. I don't think they've ever really been friends, more acquaintances. I don't know if Bradley ever fully forgave him for all that drugging business. And the way he keeps having digs at Stacey all the time, really annoys him. 

They've been seen having the odd drink together. But we never see either of them say, do you want to come out tonight? or something. I don't think they've gone out together since the first night Bradley arrived.

----------


## EE Rocks

Oh yeah..true. He kept making sly digs at Stacey which really annoyed Bradders, they probably were acquaintances, because i don't know why Bradders would be friends with a sly snake like Deano.

----------


## littlemo

Yeah she is, especially to Rubes, Bradders and Jean. :Smile: [/QUOTE] 

Yes she should tell them off! lol. 

But Bradley did try and be there for her when the whole Jean thing came out. And they became closer. Bradley's the one that has the needed the help lately to be fair. 

But now it seems like Jean's problems have disapeared under the carpet. Bradley mentioned Stacey was visiting her 3 times a week. I haven't heard her be mentioned since that day. I don't think she thought of her when she decided to go on holiday (not that she should, but I think she would).

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Hi..i haven't been visiting this thread in a while. I have been on holiday and have missed 6 episodes of Eastenders altogether because of holiday and i have been very busy too so i was just wondering have i missed too many Bradley/Stacey scenes?!

I heard Bradley gets worked up over his workmate this week because he teases him about Stacey.

----------


## littlemo

> Hi..i haven't been visiting this thread in a while. I have been on holiday and have missed 6 episodes of Eastenders altogether because of holiday and i have been very busy too so i was just wondering have i missed too many Bradley/Stacey scenes?!
> 
> I heard Bradley gets worked up over his workmate this week because he teases him about Stacey.


You haven't missed much. All the dramatic stuff is coming up throughout the next couple of weeks. 

I can't really figure out where you would have seen it until. Did you see Ruby getting mugged? 

The last time there was a real scene between Bradley and Stacey was when they had a row, because Bradley wanted to come on holiday with her and Ruby to Magaluf. Ruby got upset because Bradley wanted to come, it was just mean't to be her and Stacey. She took the money back to the club and got mugged. Then Stacey blamed Bradley's selfishness, as the reason as to why Ruby hated her and why everything was such a mess. 

Apart from a little scene where Stacey was selling a t-shirt to Sonia and she flitted past Bradley on the way out, they haven't seen each other since.

We are mean't to think they have made up off screen because Stacey sent a message of her to his phone on holiday, and Bradley phoned her in the last episode. It's clear things are fine again! 

Your right about Steve teasing Bradley about Stacey. I think that happens tonight. But he sorts him out! lol.

----------


## littlemo

If your wanting to know if you've missed 'Bradley solo' scenes as well, there have been a few this week. Some nice bits with his dad, not sure if you've seen them. 

On Monday night all Bradley's 'mates' were taking the mickey out of him and Max stepped in and told Steve in not so many words that if he made fun out of his son he'd have him to deal with. That was good! He grabbed Steve by the neck and everything! Bradley didn't thank him though. 

Then the last episode Bradley was given the opportunity to interview for a promotion as his bosses personal assistant. He was up against Steve as well (and you probably know this, but it's passing the time! lol), and knew Steve would get it. Max told him to stitch him up.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Thanks for that Little Mo, yeah i seen Ruby getting mugged week but i have missed the Bradley "solo" scenes. Oh well, i will watch tonight, it seems like there will be lots of Bradley-related stuff tonight!

Thanks for telling me what's been going on Bradley/Stacey wise.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Thanks for that Little Mo, yeah i seen Ruby getting mugged week but i have missed the Bradley "solo" scenes. Oh well, i will watch tonight, it seems like there will be lots of Bradley-related stuff tonight!
> 
> Thanks for telling me what's been going on Bradley/Stacey wise.


That's fine!  :Smile:  

Definetely worth watching in the next couple of weeks, not sure if you've read the magazines?! Al's arriving tonight 'Sean's enemy'. Then Bradley's mum is turning up next week which will cause a bit of a stir. Then the week after that Stacey's back, finding out she's pregnant, and seeing her brother 'Sean' in the Vic, not having seen him for 6 years. 

Then there's all these emotional scenes we are going to see from Bradley and Stacey over this baby business. 

I just can't wait!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah i buy the what's on tv magazines every week and i read the spoilers on here so i know what's coming up and i can't wait! I didn't realise Al was turning up tonight though! Wonder what the grudge is between him and Sean?! I hope Eastenders explains this to us.

Do we know any more spoilers about Stacey's pregnancy. Does she keep the baby or don't we know? I hope she keeps the baby...it will be nice to see Bradley and Stacey as parents and seeing how their relationship works with a child involved.

----------


## littlemo

There's so much happening! And it's all happening in such a short space of time. But I don't think we have to worry about it burning out because there's so much scope for these characters. 

Sean hasn't even started yet, so much potential! And Bradley and Stacey they are just fantastic! 

Not sure if i'll be able to read the spoilers tomorrow. Do you think it's going to give the game away too much?

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah i buy the what's on tv magazines every week and i read the spoilers on here so i know what's coming up and i can't wait! I didn't realise Al was turning up tonight though! Wonder what the grudge is between him and Sean?! I hope Eastenders explains this to us.
> 
> Do we know any more spoilers about Stacey's pregnancy. Does she keep the baby or don't we know? I hope she keeps the baby...it will be nice to see Bradley and Stacey as parents and seeing how their relationship works with a child involved.


Al shot Sean in the back over some bother with a girl (apparently). Sean's intention is to kill him, but when he sees Stacey his priorities change. 

We don't know for certain whether or not she keeps the baby, but I don't think she will. Just by comments Lacey has made, which I've read in the magazines. Seems like she doesn't want Stacey to become a mum, and seems shocked at the suggestion of wearing a fat suit! lol.

When asked about the fat suit she said 'I don't know whether it will come to that'. Seems to give quite a clear message. But might be reading to much into it!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It sounds like Stacey has an abortion then. I suppose there is so much of Stacey the character that they can explore yet that she will not become ready to become a mum. 

Didn't know that Al shot Sean in the back! That explains why Sean hates him so much.

----------


## littlemo

> It sounds like Stacey has an abortion then. I suppose there is so much of Stacey the character that they can explore yet that she will not become ready to become a mum.


Yes I think there is a lot left for Stacey to do. It is going to be a struggle if she has the baby. 

How about Bradley tonight then? Was that another phone call to Stacey at the beginning?! I had people round and I couldn't really listen at that point. 

Thought there was going to be more wind up about Stacey than what there was. Steve never said anything directly about her, it was more of a general statement. I know he's never met her, but he could have started talking about all the guys she could be getting off with on holiday, and perhaps pointed out what Magaluf is like. Isn't it equivalent to Aya Napa. Anyway the moments gone now. I was a bit disapointed with that.

And Steve playing Mr Nice Guy as soon as Bradley had sent the message, god that guy irritates me. 

Do you reckon Steve is gay? his pink shirt and tie last night, the fact that he keeps going on about being able to pull all these women, his constant showing off. It seems to be like he's hiding something. 

Maybe he could be the new gay character?!

----------


## EE Rocks

Well done Bradley for getting his revenge, that Steve is awful. He is soo sure of himself. So is Steve going to get in Trouble, cause of that Picture?

----------


## littlemo

> Well done Bradley for getting his revenge, that Steve is awful. He is soo sure of himself. So is Steve going to get in Trouble, cause of that Picture?


I think he get's fired! 

Can you imagine the boss's face when he sees that on his computer? lol.

Bradley you bad boy you! lol.

----------


## EE Rocks

Well, like Max said it's 'Dog eat dog' world, and you do anything to win.

----------


## littlemo

> Well, like Max said it's 'Dog eat dog' world, and you do anything to win.


Well Steven certainly does, so I suppose Bradley should follow suit. It's a tough business to be in though, I wouldn't like it.

----------


## littlemo

So to continue with the subject of Bradley being needy. What did you think of him on the phone to Stacey again tonight? Poor boy. He's like a lost soul. 

I did think when Steven said about Bradley crying on his girlfriend's shoulder, that Bradley was being a bit too full on. It's good to share problems, but not when your partner is on holiday, as we've said. Plus I think she would get a bit fed of him crying all over her all the time.

----------


## PR1811

The preview for tomorrows ep shows Bradley hasn't heard anything back from Stacey and he is a bit disappointed...

----------


## BlackKat

> So to continue with the subject of Bradley being needy. What did you think of him on the phone to Stacey again tonight? Poor boy. He's like a lost soul. 
> 
> I did think when Steven said about Bradley crying on his girlfriend's shoulder, that Bradley was being a bit too full on. It's good to share problems, but not when your partner is on holiday, as we've said. Plus I think she would get a bit fed of him crying all over her all the time.


Yep, still annoyed me. Especially when he said "It's me. Again," which implies that he's left a lot of messages, not just the two we've heard. The last thing I'd want on holiday is a load of messages from my boyfriend saying "Phone me, phone me, phone me." Especially if all I did back home was play agony aunt. I think he should give Stacey a bit of a break.

----------


## EE Rocks

OMG he is going overboard now, he has rang her 3 times in a row. She is on holiday for goodness sake. I wonder where this is leading to, Bradley seems to be scared and is always checking up on her.

----------


## littlemo

> The preview for tomorrows ep shows Bradley hasn't heard anything back from Stacey and he is a bit disappointed...


How are you getting the preview up? It's still showing tonights for me. I just went a couple of seconds ago and checked again.

----------


## littlemo

> OMG he is going overboard now, he has rang her 3 times in a row. She is on holiday for goodness sake. I wonder where this is leading to, Bradley seems to be scared and is always checking up on her.


Yeah he is a bit isn't he! lol. 

Wonder if he does accuse her of cheating before he finds out about the pregnancy? unlikely, but it does seem similar to the Ruby thing, when he accused her, and it all turned out to be a misunderstanding. Maybe?

He goes on the course as soon as she comes back, and he's asking her if she fancies a quickie before he goes, which seems to suggest he's alright. But then when he goes on the course, Stacey ignores his texts again. Might make him suspicious.

Perhaps when Bradley comes back and Stacey says she needs to get something off her chest, he might think she's cheated on him on holiday?

----------


## EE Rocks

> How are you getting the preview up? It's still showing tonights for me. I just went a couple of seconds ago and checked again.


Yeah it does that for me as well. I think you have to wait a little longer.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah it does that for me as well. I think you have to wait a little longer.


O.k thanks. I'll try again in a bit.

----------


## Nigella harman

I think he might finish it.only a guess but on the front of one of the soap mags it says something like pregnant and dumped!I think the whole phonecall business is to show that firstly Stacey is avoiding him like weve been told cos shes worried shes preggers and secondly hes getting annoyed with it,I suppose if she answered his first call he probably wouldnt keep ringing!but that is a guess again.On the preview hes looking a bit to me like hes sick of it and hes also liking his Dad more,It will be interesting to see what tommorrows spoilers say but im sure that weeks webcam thingys are about Max saying hell chop someones legs off!! :EEK!:  Im guessing seans if he comes after Bradley,I think he might finish it on Monday,thats when she tells Sean and he plays hell and she eventually tells Bradley mid week.I am only guessing though. :Searchme: This really is all guess work!!!Roll on tommorrows spoilers then well have a better idea!!!(Can you imagine if i got it right!!! :Lol: actually,that would be a bit scary :EEK!:  !!!)OK Im waffleing now.......Oh,my boyf was well impressed with Bradley tonight,when he was just about to send the pic to his boss and half the company my fella was shouting "Send it Bradders!!!" and click.............Steves sacked!

----------


## littlemo

According to the spoilers Bradley goes away for a few days on his course, as soon as Stacey arrives back. He probably puts the phone call thing to one side at that point. But then she runs off when he suggests they have a quickie before he leaves. He tries to get in touch with her while he's away, and she keeps ignoring his texts. So I can see how he'd get suspicious at that point. 

But I think the thing it said on the magazine 'dumped?' was referring to Stacey thinking he'd dump her if she wanted to keep the baby. Lacey goes on about Stacey being scared of telling him. But she also says she doesn't know why she is because she's sure he'll be supportive.

Anyway I think Bradley is going to come back with a bee in his bonnet about Stacey ignoring the texts, he accuses her of some stuff, maybe in front of Sean, which will not go down well. And then Stacey tells him she's pregnant. I'm sure it'll sort itself out.

----------


## littlemo

I too think the phone call idea is a good one. Bradley phoning her and Stacey not answering it, perhaps a sign that Stacey's already thinking she could be pregnant. 

But I wonder why Stacey wouldn't take a pregnancy test on holiday if she was thinking about it the first week that she arrived. How could you wait 2 weeks to find out? You'd be a nervous wreck wouldn't you?!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Steve really annoys the hell out of me, i am glad Bradley sent that email, now Steve will get sacked, yay!

I don't care what Jim will say tomorrow, i think Bradley did the right thing, Steve deserves to be sacked! I don't think Bradley was using "cowardly" tactics.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

I think it was unrealistic for Steve to be so cocky one minute and nice as pie the next. I don't think he'd have a sudden change of heart, and start saying to Bradley how nice he is. Not unless he was mocking him.

----------


## littlemo

God, it's so annoying that I can't watch the new clip for tomorrow! I'm getting really annoyed about it now! lol. frustrated! 

Would anybody be able to tell what is actually said? Is it just Bradley looking at his phone, or is there anything more to say about it?!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> God, it's so annoying that I can't watch the new clip for tomorrow! I'm getting really annoyed about it now! lol. frustrated! 
> 
> Would anybody be able to tell what is actually said? Is it just Bradley looking at his phone, or is there anything more to say about it?!


Are you on about tonight's scene that you missed or tomorrows episode?

----------


## littlemo

> Are you on about tonight's scene that you missed or tomorrows episode?


Tomorrow's episode. It's still showing me tonight's on the BBC website.

----------


## littlemo

But actually if you wouldn't mind?! lol 

I missed the bit when Bradley was on the phone to Stacey at the start of the episode tonight. I had people around. Would you be able to tell me what he said?

As well as what is said on the new clip. If that's o.k.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Tomorrow's episode. It's still showing me tonight's on the BBC website.


Lol...guess you will have to wait a while longer... Is tomorrow's episode Jim chucking Bradley out after he learnt he got the job but used cowardly tactics? I think he has to move in with Max which i think will make them grow closer together, i think this whole situation has helped them see eye to eye. I think soon enough Bradley and Max will be getting on like a house on fire.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I'm hoping Bradley and Max will bond more. I love their scenes together.

I bet Jim is going to feel out in the cold, but he shouldn't have thrown Bradley out in the first place.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> But actually if you wouldn't mind?! lol 
> 
> I missed the bit when Bradley was on the phone to Stacey at the start of the episode tonight. I had people around. Would you be able to tell me what he said?
> 
> As well as what is said on the new clip. If that's o.k.


He just said "Hi Stacey. Me again. Call me when you get a chance, love you" and Steve replied saying "Are you sure Stacey isn't doing the dirty on you?" And Bradley looked at him angrily and said "no!" that's it unless you want to know more.  :Smile:  

And the new clip, i don't have realplayer so i can't listen to it.  :Smile:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Yeah I'm hoping Bradley and Max will bond more. I love their scenes together.
> 
> I bet Jim is going to feel out in the cold, but he shouldn't have thrown Bradley out in the first place.


I know, i don't understand how Jim thinks he used cowardly tactics, Bradley was just standing up to Steve and giving a bully his just desserts, Bradley deserved the job more than Steve did, everyone should be celebrating when Bradley gets the job!

----------


## littlemo

> He just said "Hi Stacey. Me again. Call me when you get a chance, love you" and Steve replied saying "Are you sure Stacey isn't doing the dirty on you?" And Bradley looked at him angrily and said "no!" that's it unless you want to know more.  
> 
> And the new clip, i don't have realplayer so i can't listen to it.


Did he actually say 'love you'? because he hasn't said that to her yet. 

Shame about this clip.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Did he actually say 'love you'? because he hasn't said that to her yet. 
> 
> Shame about this clip.


I think he said "bye" instead of "love you" actually.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> I think he said "bye" instead of "love you" actually.


O.k. thanks. 

God really he is getting needy isn't he?! You've got to feel sorry for him.

----------


## PR1811

> God, it's so annoying that I can't watch the new clip for tomorrow! I'm getting really annoyed about it now! lol. frustrated! 
> 
> Would anybody be able to tell what is actually said? Is it just Bradley looking at his phone, or is there anything more to say about it?!


If you are still seeing last nights episode and you are using internet explorer right click and then hold the shift key and click refresh. That should make it download the latest clip.

Perhaps Steve was playing the nice guy cos he thought his interview had gone badly to and that he might end up with Bradley as the boss.

Bring on tomorrows BBC spoilers!

----------


## PR1811

Ok the latest spoilers are already out  :Big Grin: 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/proginfo/tv/wk35/

I'll just post the Bradley/Stacey stuff

*Monday*
When Bradley returns from his training course he is shocked when he meets Sean, and distracted when Stacey tries to talk to him. Fed-up when Stacey is moody during his birthday dinner, Bradley confronts her and is left stunned when she blurts out that she is pregnant.

*Tuesday*
Bradley is left reeling by the news that Stacey is pregnant. He tells her he needs to think things through and leaves her alone. She goes to find him, and is shocked when he admits that he isn't ready for a baby.

*Thursday*
Max tries to speak to Bradley about his decision, but is left frustrated when he assures him they are doing the right thing. Max heads to the Vic to have a drink. He is furious when Sean tells him what happened with Tanya and things soon escalate into a fight.

*Friday*
Sean is worried about why Stacey is so withdrawn; he is shocked when she eventually opens up to him

So there you go!

----------


## littlemo

> If you are still seeing last nights episode and you are using internet explorer right click and then hold the shift key and click refresh. That should make it download the latest clip.
> 
> Perhaps Steve was playing the nice guy cos he thought his interview had gone badly to and that he might end up with Bradley as the boss.
> 
> Bring on tomorrows BBC spoilers!


Thanks for the advice, that really helped me a lot! I didn't realise you could do that. 

If anyone else wants to know what happened in the clip, it consisted of Jim and Bradley. 

Jim- Stacey's going to be pleased about your job isn't she?

Bradley- yeah right

Jim- What?

Bradley- She's not going to want to know. I've rung, i've texted, i've left messages, if she can't be bothered, I don't see why I should be making all the effort.

Jim- That's a bit harsh for you isn't it? 

Bradley puts on his watch

Jim- That's nice where did you get that from?

Bradley- Dad gave it to me a couple of weeks ago. 

Jim doesn't look happy.

----------


## littlemo

Spoilers sound good, can't read them all though. I just don't want to spoil the surprise. I averted my eyes! lol.

----------


## Nigella harman

> O.k. thanks. 
> 
> God really he is getting needy isn't he?! You've got to feel sorry for him.


 I dont know if id call it needy,If my boyfriend goes away,he calls me alot,and it can get annoying!granted,but it is a sort of given that we will speak to each other once a day on the phone,its just the way it is,if he rang me and i constantly blanked him,then i guarantee he would get really annoyed and wonder what the hell was going on.Its just the way it is.If i had a problem i would call him and ask his advice,over anyone. :Smile:  Thats what relationships are all about.Hes there for her.As for the clip,Jims saying how proud Stacey will be of him and hes saying something like as if she cares,she hasnt replied to any of my calls etc etc.He seems a bit like who cares!Jim says thats a bit harsh innit! and Bradleys instead of answering gets the watch his dad got him and starts to put it on and tells Jim his Dad got him it with a smile on his face!!Oooooh!just read the spoilers!!So we still dont know what they decide!!!I cant believe they are out so early!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Cor blimey, I leave you lot for 5 mins.... and we've got Little Mo questioning Steve's sexuality cause he wears pink.....Nigella's boyfriend who's always wearing pink....(hope you haven't planted a seed of doubt there, Little Mo!) Seriously only Joking, Nigella!!!  :Smile:   And loads of posts to read, and I cant see straight as it is! lol

Anyway back to the thread (and on topic!)....doesnt really sound like I missed too much in tonight/yesterday's episode. Bad Brad sending that e mail to his boss and phoning up Stace again, who is probably having a pretty rough time of it, having Little Miss Stroppy for company! Oh, and worrying that she's with bambino! lol

Soooo was the pink garmented Steve that nasty to young Bradders, (disrespecting ol' Stace)? It doesnt sound like he was that bad (from what I've read).

Oh.....the spoilers sound good (thank you PR1811818881!), but we are still clueless as to what is going to happen about the pregnancy!!! 

Cant wait for Demented Mother Branning week to begin... :Cheer:

----------


## diamond1

wow sean and tanya? (the latest spoilers) max having a fight with sean oooh its all hotting up down walford way

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Max has a fight with Sean?!  :EEK!:   Oooh i wonder who will win! It's all going on in the Square at the moment! The Brannings and the Slaters are definetly the future of Eastenders!

----------


## littlemo

O.k i've finally allowed myself to look at the spoilers now! lol. I have no will power! 

It seems to me like Stacey has agreed with Bradley to have an abortion, but towards the end of the week she is becoming unsure if that is what she wants.

Next Friday I am not going to read the new spoilers. It is too much! I just can't handle this temptation! lol.

----------


## littlemo

Not giving away much as far as the emotional scenes go. But i'm assuming that week will be pretty heavy. Probably carrying on to the week after.

----------


## littlemo

> Soooo was the pink garmented Steve that nasty to young Bradders, (disrespecting ol' Stace)? It doesnt sound like he was that bad (from what I've read).


A bit more of the same, but acted as nice as pie when Bradley had actually done the deed. Playing on Bradley's guilt.

I was expecting more bad mouthing of Stacey. It would have been better if that is what had swung it for Bradley, I think.

----------


## diamond1

> I was expecting more bad mouthing of Stacey. It would have been better if that is what had swung it for Bradley, I think.


im sorry but who acts like that (steve) no one his age is that immature for crying out loud,all the stuff he said about stacey no one says things like that.bit stupid really

----------


## littlemo

> im sorry but who acts like that (steve) no one his age is that immature for crying out loud,all the stuff he said about stacey no one says things like that.bit stupid really


Yes he definetely is stupid! 

Glad he's getting his commupence.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh so tonight is the night that Bradders gets his promotion, and thrown out by Jim!!! Well you cant win them all! lol Though I have to say, find that a tad unreasonable on Jim's part, and I think Dot (the legend  :Bow:  ) would be able to talk Jim around into letting Bradders stay. But I guess its been written that way to build up Brad and Max's relationship! Also Bradders will be able to bond with his half sisters and Ralph. :Smile:  

Oh well shall be pleased to see that swine Steve get his Comeuppance!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

Wonder if we get to see Steve walking out of the office will his tail between his legs, I hope so! lol. 

Anyone think Stacey being withdrawn on the Friday (in the spoilers) is a sign that she's had a miscarriage? My idea is they decide to have an abortion, Stacey isn't happy about the arrangement and is having second thoughts, but before she can tell Bradley she has a miscarriage. 

Just a prediction! What does anyone else think?

----------


## littlemo

Stacey's still not replying to Bradley's messages! He seems a little deflated. Jim was right about saying he was harsh though.

But if he sent a message saying, i've just got a promotion. If she was in the right frame of mind, I think she'd send a text saying 'congratulations' or something. So I think this pregnancy thing is kicking off, off screen.

----------


## littlemo

Very quiet on this board tonight! It's like a grave! lol. 

A week to go until Stacey's back!  :Cheer:  

Couldn't come sooner for Bradley. Poor thing! 

Did you hear him on the phone to his mum? 'no i'm not anybody's boss, i'm just a tiny bit more less insignifcant than I am now'. He has no confidence in himself  :Crying: . I feel like hugging him!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Very quiet on this board tonight! It's like a grave! lol. 
> 
> A week to go until Stacey's back!  
> 
> Couldn't come sooner for Bradley. Poor thing! 
> 
> Did you hear him on the phone to his mum? 'no i'm not anybody's boss, i'm just a tiny bit more less insignifcant than I am now'. He has no confidence in himself . I feel like hugging him!


I know it's very quiet on here tonight, it's dead on here!!! I felt so sorry for Bradley tonight, he shouldn't care what Jim thinks, he should just celebrate for getting the promotion!

----------


## littlemo

Exactly! He get's a promotion he never thought he'd get, his girlfriend's away in Maguluf, (for all he knows partying and living it up). Jim's having a go! The only person that is happy for him is his dad who Bradley isn't completely happy with. And then when he suggests going to SJ's party to try and celebrate, Jim tells him he's been evicted.

----------


## littlemo

Come on there's plenty of stuff to talk about! 

Somebody think of something! lol. 

How about what does everybody think of the new spoilers? and what do you think it means? 

I've given my thoughts. Anybody got any other suggestions. 

Just in case you've forgotten what I said before, I reckon Bradley talks Stacey into having an abortion, not in a horrible way, just says he doesn't want to be a dad, and then Stacey goes along with it. But then either the withdrawl symptoms on Friday means she's had a miscarriage. Or she's feeling completely awful about the idea of having the abortion and wants to change her mind.

----------


## littlemo

But the shock she gives Sean, when he wants to speak to her on Friday suggests that she tells him she's had a miscarriage, I think.

And I say i'm not going to look at the spoilers next Friday! lol. Fat chance of that happening! lol.

----------


## littlemo

I keep re-reading my messages just for something to do! lol. 

Please somebody post!  :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Right I have been thinking about the Slater bambino situation  :Ponder:  (and from what Ive read in mags and on here) and I reckon this is how it will pan out next week...

Stacey and Bradders decide initally to have an abortion, on the Tuesday (Stace is probably unsure regarding this but knows Bradders isnt ready to become a daddy and doesnt want to lose him or end up as a single teenage mother).

However, by Friday, Stace is probably really in turmoil and is having second thoughts about the abortion and may have even changed her mind, but scared about what the consquences of changing her mind will be...that why she is withdrawn and Sean notices....

I reckon she wont go through with an abortion.... but as to whether or not she actually has a baby, Im still totally clueless  :Confused:  

Though I do reckon, if its a miscarriage it maybe linked to Rubee's leaving storyline......

Anyway, just watch this space as I'll have got it all sooooooo very, very  wrong!!!  :Rotfl:  

Though in the meant time we have got demented mother Branning to look forward to!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## littlemo

I think something's got to have progressed to make Stacey withdrawn. And I reckon it's going to be a miscarriage. 

It seems the papers got it right by everything they said. She takes 2 pregnancy tests just be sure, it takes place on the week Sean arrives. So I think they've got to be right, when they say Stacey tells Sean about the baby before Bradley. So the shock Sean finds out on the Friday is not that she's pregnant.

She wouldn't have time to have an abortion. One minute she's talking to Bradley about what to do, the next she has a shock announcement. It's a matter of days.

Again it is a theory, it could be wrong.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh I reckon that she has decided to keep it come Friday....remember Charlie Clements said in that interview that poor Bradders has no choice in the matter regarding fatherhood!!!

Sooooo I really think that Stace decides to keep the bambino, but that doesnt mean she will necessarily have it!

----------


## littlemo

Well I suppose Sean could be shocked about Stacey deciding to keep the baby (if she does). 

It sounds like Sean might be against her settling down at her age.

But then again if she has a miscarriage it would explain all the emotional scenes. If Stacey just decided to keep the baby, there'd be more rows, than Stacey crying in Bradley's arms. With a miscarriage they could make the crying and talking go on forever!

----------


## littlemo

But! lol. A week into the pregnancy is very soon to have a miscarriage, there wouldn't really be enough discussion prior to it. But probably a lot after. 

I can't remember how long into the pregnancy Kat had a miscarriage, I think it was quite early, but I'm not sure in what time frame.

----------


## littlemo

I start to think it's one thing, and then I remember a comment one of the actors has made and I start to question it. Wonder if they were both called into the office and were told to say opposite things to the press just to confuse us! lol. 

Perhaps they allow Stacey to tell Bradley she wants the baby before she has a miscarriage. He might adjust to the idea, and then it will crush them both! If Stacey is the only one who is crushed it might tear the apart.

----------


## BlackKat

> Perhaps they allow Stacey to tell Bradley she wants the baby before she has a miscarriage. He might adjust to the idea, and then it will crush them both! If Stacey is the only one who is crushed it might tear the apart.


I think even if Bradley didn't want the baby, he would still be upset about a miscarriage. Probably more upset for Stacey than himself, but he'd hardly be happy about it.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I just dont know anymore....glad actually cause its better television when its less predictable, or you dont know everything thats going to happen!

Just think we'll have to wait and see how the storyline will unfold!!!!!!!

It may turn out that she becomes Walford's latest teen mum!!!

----------


## PR1811

> Oh I reckon that she has decided to keep it come Friday....remember Charlie Clements said in that interview that poor Bradders has no choice in the matter regarding fatherhood!!!
> 
> Sooooo I really think that Stace decides to keep the bambino, but that doesnt mean she will necessarily have it!


Not having a choice in the matter could mean anything!

Fact is the information is too sketchy to draw any conclusions! We should know more next week when the TV mags come out. 

I think she tells Bradley before Sean though. Why would Sean be concerned of Stacey being withdrawn if he already knew about her being pregnant!

----------


## littlemo

> I think she tells Bradley before Sean though. Why would Sean be concerned of Stacey being withdrawn if he already knew about her being pregnant!


I get the impression Stacey tells Sean when they have the row. It said in the newspapers that Stacey tells Sean first, and they have been right about everything else, to do with this storyline.

Maybe up until the point on Friday Stacey has been quite open with Sean, talking about the baby. Then she becomes withdrawn because something's happened, like a miscarriage etc.

----------


## littlemo

> I think even if Bradley didn't want the baby, he would still be upset about a miscarriage. Probably more upset for Stacey than himself, but he'd hardly be happy about it.


Yeah your right he would be upset, and he'd definetely be there for her. I think Stacey would find it very hard to get over. But it seems like they are going to stick together on this, which is great!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Not having a choice in the matter could mean anything!
> 
> Fact is the information is too sketchy to draw any conclusions!


The article with Charlie Clements actually said he (bradley) had no choice in becoming a father and he was looking forward to filming the baby story.

Yes, we dont know what is going to happen as there isnt much to go on and what there is, is rather conflicting in content, but we can still making some suggestions.

----------


## littlemo

> The article with Charlie Clements actually said he (bradley) had no choice in becoming a father and he was looking forward to filming the baby story.
> 
> Yes, we dont know what is going to happen as there isnt much to go on and what there is, is rather conflicting in content, but we can still making some suggestions.


I did read about the Charlie Clements thing. But perhaps he had only heard suggestions about Stacey wanting to keep the baby? as you say there are conflicting ideas about it. 

Lacey seems to be excited about the storyline, which suggests to me that there won't be a baby. But perhaps the pregnancy will go on longer than it appears. I hope it will!

----------


## littlemo

I am so excited at seeing Sean! 

Do you remember all those rumours a while ago about him pushing Bradley and Stacey to the end with their relationship? I think him being an obstacle in their path would be very good! It could be like the Dennis/Sharon/Den situation. 

I heard Sean is actually more evil than Den. If he's staying longterm I don't think he can go as far as Den did, but he could still cause some havoc. I would like to see Stacey and Bradley really fight for their relationship. Sharon ended up with Dennis after Den had a go, it could still work out. Of course they had to move abroad! lol. but still... 

Actually I can see Stacey being a lot more harder to manipulate than Sharon. I don't think she'll allow Sean to dictate to her what she can do.

----------


## PR1811

> The article with Charlie Clements actually said he (bradley) had no choice in becoming a father and he was looking forward to filming the baby story.
> 
> Yes, we dont know what is going to happen as there isnt much to go on and what there is, is rather conflicting in content, but we can still making some suggestions.


Sorry if I sounded coarse in my last reply  :Smile: 

I just mean that him saying Bradley has no choice in becoming a father could mean:

a) He has no choice because Stacey has an abortion/miscarriage
b) He has no choice because Stacey says she is keeping it and Bradley isn't the kind of guy to wish her luck and shut the door on his way out.

I agree with littlemo that she will not be giving birth in 9 months. When Stacey got a boyfriend Lacey seemed upset that Stacey was going soft, but there is no similar concerns about her having a baby.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Sorry if I sounded course in my last reply 
> 
> I just mean that him saying Bradley has no choice in becoming a father could mean:
> 
> a) He has no choice because Stacey has an abortion/miscarriage
> b) He has no choice because Stacey says she is keeping it and Bradley isn't the kind of guy to wish her luck and shut the door on his way out.
> 
> I agree with littlemo that she will not be giving birth in 9 months. When Stacey got a boyfriend Lacey seemed upset that Stacey was going soft, but there is no similar concerns about her having a baby.


Thats okay buddy, and at the end of the day, we are all thinking the same thing - that Stacey doesn't have the bambino!!!  :Smile:  

Though what happens we can only speculate on. :Confused:   As you said, we'll have to wait for the soap mags to reveal a bit more!

Edit: Hello Bradley fan, glad to see you back! Hope you had a nice hol :Big Grin:

----------


## bradley_fan

> Thats okay buddy, and at the end of the day, we are all thinking the same thing - that Stacey doesn't have the bambino!!!  
> 
> Though what happens we can only speculate on.  As you said, we'll have to wait for the soap mags to reveal a bit more!
> 
> Edit: Hello Bradley fan, glad to see you back! Hope you had a nice hol


Hiya there mate! Yeah the jolly holiday was good thanks!  :Thumbsup:  
I've had loads to catch up on and its bin a struggle but I'm getting there!
Soooooo Stacey actually wants to keep the baby and Bradley doesn't?!? :EEK!:   I thought it would be the other way round! I'm so confused now because at first I didn't want her to have the baby and now I do but I dont think anyone has a clue whether she does or not!  :Wal2l:  Why must Eastenders mess up my fragile brain like this! :Angry:  
Oh by the by, did you see Stacey go away on holiday or did she just fly away off screen?

p.s Pinkbanana I think i might have to start calling the unbornchild a bambino now because everytime I see it it makes me laugh! lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I'm so confused now because at first I didn't want her to have the baby and now I do but I dont think anyone has a clue whether she does or not!  Why must Eastenders mess up my fragile brain like this! 
> Oh by the by, did you see Stacey go away on holiday or did she just fly away off screen?
> 
> p.s Pinkbanana I think i might have to start calling the unbornchild a bambino now because everytime I see it it makes me laugh! lol


Fragile brain?!! Oh bless, Bradley fan  :Lol:  

Yeah, you come back at a confusing time on the old Stace n Brad thread.  We haven't got a clue what will happen regarding the bambino.  :Confused:  The current thinking is she will probably NOT have it. :Sad:  

No we didnt get to wave Stace and Rubee off on their hols!!  :Big Grin:  Infact stace wasn't in it much (only one scene) the week before last... (hope that last bit makes sense). So you got your wish (refer you back to that post of yours, before you went on holiday)!!!  

By all means call the unborn love child of Brad and Stace, a bambino!  :Lol:  

Nighty night xxx

----------


## bradley_fan

> Fragile brain?!! Oh bless, Bradley fan  
> 
> Yeah, you come back at a confusing time on the old Stace n Brad thread.  We haven't got a clue what will happen regarding the bambino.  The current thinking is she will probably NOT have it. 
> 
> No we didnt get to wave Stace and Rubee off on their hols!!  Infact stace wasn't in it much (only one scene) the week before last... (hope that last bit makes sense). So you got your wish (refer you back to that post of yours, before you went on holiday)!!!  
> 
> By all means call the unborn love child of Brad and Stace, a bambino!  
> 
> Nighty night xxx


Wooo Bambino! :Cheer:   :Lol:  
Well if our Stace doesn't have the baby I'd rather her losing it rather than having an abortion.
I can't remember the wish i made a few weeks back ..... as I said my brain is feeling very fragile at the moment! lol
I heard there was quite a few Deano scenes the other week....bet you were pulling your hair out!!  :Lol:  
Well I'm off to rest (feel like I need it!) nighty night xxx

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Is Sean turning up in this week's episodes?, i can't wait to see his first appearance!  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Is Sean turning up in this week's episodes?, i can't wait to see his first appearance!


I think it's a week tomorrow. It's been going around for a while that he'll be turning up on the 21st Aug which is a week today, but according to the spoilers it sounds like the pregnancy is revealed on the Monday and then Sean turns up on the Tuesday.

----------


## littlemo

> Soooooo Stacey actually wants to keep the baby and Bradley doesn't?!?  I thought it would be the other way round! I'm so confused now because at first I didn't want her to have the baby and now I do but I dont think anyone has a clue whether she does or not!


Yes their feelings on their subject are a bit unexpected. I get the feeling though that Lacey is saying she thinks Stacey wants to keep the baby deep down, because she has a miscarriage and is really hurt by it.

----------


## EE Rocks

Sean definetly arrives on the 21st august.

----------


## littlemo

Maybe Sean arrives right at the end of the episode?!

Does anyone else think Bradley has warmed to his dad a bit too quickly?! I know it's not as quick as Stacey warms to Sean, but still quite fast. I thought he would have taken a bit more coaxing from Max to decide to move in with them.  One minute Bradley can't stand him, the next they are playing happy families. 

I think it's great to have Bradley move in with Max because there's more potential for juicier storylines but perhaps a bit too rushed?

----------


## littlemo

Thinking about Sean and Tanya's flirtation (or whatever it is). It seems Max is going to be rubbed up the wrong way majorly by Sean. Which is bound to cause ructions between Sean and Bradley, and maybe in turn Bradley and Stacey. 

I'm thinking Stacey is going to take Sean's side, and it's all going to go off! I feel it's going to get very exciting! 

How do you think Stacey will react when she finds out about Tanya and Sean? Maybe say 'she's a slut, it's not like she's hasn't had affairs before is it!', that could cause problems. Max will probably take a dislike to Stacey, and things will take an ugly turn.

----------


## BlackKat

If you go to the Radio Times website, there's clips of some of the cast doing a Shakespeare photoshoot. Charlie and Lacey are in it, and there's a couple of cute bits. It is pretty boring though, no interviews or anything, just watching them get dressed up and photographed.

It's here if you want to watch.

----------


## littlemo

Read through the magazines today, Stacey on every front cover, I bet it's selling! Not much more information though. 

Inside Soap, obviously is just a weekly magazine, so there's nothing about Bradley much.

All the magazines are showing the same pictures of Sean and Stacey, quite sweet really, a lot of hugging. There's also pictures of Sean gagging Al and putting him into the back of a car. And he's going to leave him in a forest in the middle of nowhere apparently. I suppose better than death! In the first episode anyway. 

It says when Stacey tells Sean she's pregnant, 'he tells her that everything will be alright, and that he'll see to it'. Quite a nice statement. Of course seeing to it, could mean anything! lol.

----------


## littlemo

Yeah that video with Lacey and Charlie in was o.k., as you say not much happened in it, and the clips were quite short, but it was nice to see them. Thanks.

----------


## EE Rocks

OMG! In Inside soap, there is some piccies of Sean and he is putting AL in the Back of his car (Selotaped his mouth too), Dangling AL from some String and he is about to cut the String. :Angry:   Buy, it looks wicked!

----------


## littlemo

> OMG! In Inside soap, there is some piccies of Sean and he is putting AL in the Back of his car (Selotaped his mouth too), Dangling AL from some String and he is about to cut the String.  Buy, it looks wicked!


Yes I saw it, and it looked good, but I wouldn't buy it. All the magazines are showing the same pictures, there's not really any new information. 

It's exciting though! I'm getting to love Sean already!

----------


## bradley_fan

Arrrggghhh! :Wal2l:   I went out looking for inside soap but accidently bought the wrong one (don't ask!) Can anyone please scan it?  :Angel:

----------


## JustJodi

*Ok every body so Sean is gonna appear on our Screens this coming monday,, awesome,, so is Stacey back this week ???*
*Who is Al ???*
*I am glad Steve got sacked,, wonder if the boss back logged and got all the other e mails Steve sent out,, that would be JUST CAUSE to get rid of him,, glad hes gone,maybe now Bradley will not be USED like he was before....those guys really were mean to him,, especially that poopy head Steve *

----------


## Siobhan

> *Ok every body so Sean is gonna appear on our Screens this coming monday,, awesome,, so is Stacey back this week ???*
> *Who is Al ???*
> *I am glad Steve got sacked,, wonder if the boss back logged and got all the other e mails Steve sent out,, that would be JUST CAUSE to get rid of him,, glad hes gone,maybe now Bradley will not be USED like he was before....those guys really were mean to him,, especially that poopy head Steve *


Al is the flash guy in it now that Chelsea is fawning all over.. he apparently has done something bad to sean and Sean turns up looking for him but meets stacey instead

----------


## littlemo

> *Ok every body so Sean is gonna appear on our Screens this coming monday,, awesome,, so is Stacey back this week ???*
> *Who is Al ???*
> *I am glad Steve got sacked,, wonder if the boss back logged and got all the other e mails Steve sent out,, that would be JUST CAUSE to get rid of him,, glad hes gone,maybe now Bradley will not be USED like he was before....those guys really were mean to him,, especially that poopy head Steve *


Stacey is back on Monday too. 

Al is an enemy of Sean's who shot him in the back for getting off with his girlfriend (which apparently Sean didn't do). Al and Sean were good friends in the army, but then Al put 2 and 2 together and came up with 5, in regards to his girlfriend and Sean, and he lost it a bit. Sean is now on the warpath, set on getting revenge on Al.

----------


## littlemo

Did anyone else think Dot was so sweet to Bradley when he left the house? I thought she would have tried harder to make Jim see sense. I don't know what Jim's playing at. He should know Bradley wouldn't go back to his mum's. He knows how much Stacey means to him. 

I love Dot, she's always so caring. Wonder how her and Sean will get on? Do you reckon there might be a 'her and Dennis style' relationship formed between them?! 

I think maybe when Stacey is thinking she should just disown Sean, because he's more trouble than he's worth. Dot will be there to tell her to give him another chance. What do you think?

----------


## littlemo

I've got some quite exciting Autumn spoilers from Tv Quick. 

Ruby gets a crush on Sean. He isn't interested but shows his true colours once he finds out how much she is worth.

Bradley asks Stacey to move in with him, will she be ready to take the next step?

So it seems Sean is going to be involved in Ruby's exit storyline, along with Johnny Allen. 

I just came back from the shop and read the magazine for myself, and it also says Bradley and Stacey's relationship has been strained lately but Bradley asking Stacey to move in with him proves how much she means to him. Seems there might be a bit of a difference of opinion regarding this baby thing.

----------


## littlemo

I think this miscarriage thing is almost a dead cert. Don't like to jinx it, but I think so.

----------


## bradley_fan

> If you go to the Radio Times website, there's clips of some of the cast doing a Shakespeare photoshoot. Charlie and Lacey are in it, and there's a couple of cute bits. It is pretty boring though, no interviews or anything, just watching them get dressed up and photographed.
> 
> It's here if you want to watch.


Thanks alot for the vid, its canny good!  :Big Grin:  
I like the bit where Lacey is saying "You'll drop me!" and Charlie says "I won't drop ya!" then pretends to!  :Lol:  I can't hear what Charlie says at the start after Lacey says Charlies her romeo though.  :Ponder:

----------


## PR1811

Seans appearance is now on the BBC website, he looks ready to do some killing  :EEK!:

----------


## littlemo

Can you believe Bradley would even consider leaving Stacey?! He didn't even give her a thought. Why wouldn't he tell his mum he has a girlfriend? or if he has told her, why wouldn't she acknowledge the fact?

Found the scenes at Jim's a bit confusing. Jim threw Bradley out, now Jim is going on about Bradley being his responsibility. Then I hear Max say that Rachel shouldn't deprive Bradley of a relationship with his granddad, what was that?! It's all a bit of a muddle. 

Definetely can see why Bradley empathises with Stacey over the whole Jean situation. She seems a bit of a mess.

----------


## BlackKat

> Found the scenes at Jim's a bit confusing. Jim threw Bradley out, now Jim is going on about Bradley being his responsibility.


Jim threw Bradley out to make him go back to his mum's - getting him away from Max, who Jim thinks is a bad influence. So in Jim's mind he's still taking responsibility for Bradley, as when that didn't work he ended up calling Rachel.

----------


## littlemo

> Jim threw Bradley out to make him go back to his mum's - getting him away from Max, who Jim thinks is a bad influence. So in Jim's mind he's still taking responsibility for Bradley, as when that didn't work he ended up calling Rachel.


There's way too much smothering going on by both Jim and Rachel. Bradley comes to Walford to stand on his own two feet and try and experience life, and the minute he comes across something difficult, his family thinks he should shy away from it. I'm not surprised he's turning to his dad. He's the only one that is trying to treat him as an adult. 

Still reeling from the fact that Bradley would upsticks away from Stacey without so much as a by or leave. Imagine she comes back from holidays pregnant, to find Bradley vanished on the other side of the city. 

I know he doesn't go, but it sounds like that's down to his mum not him.

----------


## BlackKat

> There's way too much smothering going on by both Jim and Rachel. Bradley comes to Walford to stand on his own two feet and try and experience life, and the minute he comes across something difficult, his family thinks he should shy away from it. I'm not surprised he's turning to his dad. He's the only one that is trying to treat him as an adult. 
> 
> Still reeling from the fact that Bradley would upsticks away from Stacey without so much as a by or leave. Imagine she comes back from holidays pregnant, to find Bradley vanished on the other side of the city. 
> 
> I know he doesn't go, but it sounds like that's down to his mum not him.


He's probably still annoyed that Stacey isn't answering his many, many messages (maybe he's inherited the smothering/neediness gene from his mother?) Not that it excuses him, but that's probably why he hasn't thought about her.

----------


## PR1811

Where is all the bloody spoilers for next week, the wait is killing me!  :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> He's probably still annoyed that Stacey isn't answering his many, many messages (maybe he's inherited the smothering/neediness gene from his mother?) Not that it excuses him, but that's probably why he hasn't thought about her.


Yeah, but reading the spoilers it doesn't seem like that crosses his mind when she gets back. Apparently he tells her he's going on a course, but suggests a quickie before he leaves. Maybe picking some tips off Max? lol. 

I don't know, maybe it's a curse in EE that when family members turn up and insist on uprooting their kids, they feel obligated without even thinking about their own lives, to go ahead with it. 

I suppose it proves how alike Bradley and Stacey are when it comes to family, and 'looking after your own'.

----------


## littlemo

> Where is all the bloody spoilers for next week, the wait is killing me!


How do you mean? the new ones? they come out every Friday. 

The episodes next week have been out for ages.

----------


## PR1811

Usually once the soap mags come out the spoilers are elaborated on, at least on DS they edit them on the Tuesday to include more details.

----------


## littlemo

Does anyone know a member from DS naming themselves Bradley&Stacey?! They said on one of the threads on DS (it was talking about tonight's episode) that Stacey keeps the baby, and that they read it somewhere. Has anyone else heard this?!

They haven't come on to give a source, so i'm thinking it's just guess work, but I was wondering if anybody had heard anything?!

----------


## bradley_fan

As far as I'v heard no-one knows if Stacey has the baby. :Searchme:   Maybe the person is just guessing because I don't think even Lacey and Charlie knows whats going to happen lol

----------


## littlemo

Yeah, I'm tending not to believe this person because they haven't given a source, and i'm almost convinced Stacey loses the baby. 

Did you read about Bradley asking Stacey to move in with him? It sounds like the storyline has moved on. Of course it could be part of the same storyline. But in the magazine it said that their relationship had been strained, and Bradley asking Stacey to move in with him proves to her that he's serious. So i'm thinking he wasn't serious enough to have a baby with her.

----------


## littlemo

Where do you think Bradley wants him and Stacey to move to? Do you reckon they'll get a place of their own. Maybe Max would help them with money. 

Don't think Stacey would move into Max's. That would be way too crowded. And I don't think the others would appreciate it either.

----------


## bradley_fan

I was thinking that. I don't think Bradley would ask Stacey to move in with Max or Dot  :Lol:  So maybe he suggests they get their own place somewhere....dunno where... :Ponder:   Do you think Stacey would say yes? I've got a feeling she won't... :Searchme:

----------


## Becksfanz

I am sure that she will lose the baby coz no chance ee will let her keeping a baby at young age after all ee always (almost) have bad endings and let bad things happening to people in ee

----------


## PR1811

Having just read the enhanced spoilers on DS it says for next Friday that Stacey confides in Sean about her being pregnant, so she does tell him before Bradley.

Which re-raises the question of why the Friday after that "Sean is worried about why Stacey is so withdrawn; he is shocked when she eventually opens up to him."

----------


## ElectricToes

I hope they keep the baby, I know they're young but I think they're both fantastic characters played by fantastic actors and this could be the sort of challenging storyline they need.

----------


## littlemo

> I hope they keep the baby, I know they're young but I think they're both fantastic characters played by fantastic actors and this could be the sort of challenging storyline they need.


Yes it could be. But a storyline where she loses the baby could also be challenging, in a different way. 

What is said in the spoilers about 'Sean receiving a shock' (which we've already established isn't that Stacey's pregnant), i've just got this feeling that she's had a miscarriage. Might be way off, but that's my feeling.

Oh by the way, I haven't seen you here before, are you new?

----------


## littlemo

5 days to wait until Stacey comes back! Not too long! 

I hope Stacey's going to be involved with storylines involving the Brannings from now on. She adds a bit of spice. This Rachel stuff really could do with some Staceying up! lol.

----------


## littlemo

It is so unfair that just when we are getting Stacey back Bradley has to leave! I know it's only for a week, but I am still a bit upset about it! Still they have one scene together before he goes, which is a little consolation prize.

And we have the stuff with Sean to look forward to. I suppose they made Bradley disapear for a reason, so Stacey could confide in Sean. And there might be too much stuff to fit in all at the same time. I get all that!

But it's just another week to wait. Although I reckon next week I might be liking it too much to think about when Bradley's coming back. Here's hoping!

Who am I kidding, how am I going to forget about Bradley?! lol.

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah I'm gutted there won't be many Bradley and Stacey scenes next week  :Sad:   never mind though, still be good!  :Big Grin: 
When it says in the spoilers that "Stacey is so withdrawn" I was thinking that she could just tell Sean that Bradley doesn't want the baby but she does (when all along Sean though she didn't want it) and that could be his surprise, and that could start his hate for poor old Bradley  :Ponder:  But it could be as you said, she might have lost it by then.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah I'm gutted there won't be many Bradley and Stacey scenes next week   never mind though, still be good! 
> When it says in the spoilers that "Stacey is so withdrawn" I was thinking that she could just tell Sean that Bradley doesn't want the baby but she does (when all along Sean though she didn't want it) and that could be his surprise, and that could start his hate for poor old Bradley  But it could be as you said, she might have lost it by then.


Yeah that could be another scenario. 

If it is a miscarriage, I think it's way too soon. There's not enough time to have arguments and debates about it. They should show more of that stuff. 

I suppose we'll have to wait! God it's killing me! lol. 

New spoilers are out tomorrow. Will I be able to read them though? I think I might have to stop myself.

----------


## bradley_fan

I have no will power at all I'll have to read them!! lol I wonder if the spoilers say Bradleys changed his mind about the baby and actually wants it now...
Yeah I think if she does have a miscarriage they should wait untill shes more pregnant (if that makes sense  :Confused:   :Lol:  )

----------


## PR1811

I had to laugh, I tried the Week36 url this morning to see if they had been posted early like last week usually you get a 404 not found error instead I got:

"Week 36 TV PI will be available from mid-afternoon on Friday 18 August"

They must have noticed all the traffic last week on Thursday  :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

I read 'Woman' today in the shop. There was an interview with Lacey Turner. I'm not sure how long ago it was done, but again it seemed like she didn't know what was happening. She can't be lying. It sounds genuine to me. Maybe all the interviews were done at the same time, months ago. 

She was talking about how traumatic it would be if Stacey had a termination. She was also saying that she thinks Bradley and Stacey should come to terms with the baby before they decide to have it or not. 

There were some interesting bits. Still none the wiser.

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah that could be another scenario. 
> 
> If it is a miscarriage, I think it's way too soon. There's not enough time to have arguments and debates about it. They should show more of that stuff.


But it would be true to life. Miscarriages don't wait around until you've decided what to do.

From a writing and dramatic point of view it's difficult to time. If they go through Stacey's reaction, Bradley's reaction, the different points of view, what the different solutions are etc, and _then_ she miscarries, then it comes across like they want to have their cake and eat it - examine what happens if Stacey is pregnant, but not have to deal with the outcome.

----------


## littlemo

Bradley didn't mention Stacey again tonight. Everytime he talks about leaving with his mum, he keeps saying 'i've got good friends, very good friends'. I'd think he would have told his mum that he had a girlfriend. 

If he hasn't he couldn't have very well had a go at Stacey for not telling her mum about him.

----------


## littlemo

You really can see the similarities between Rachel and Jean. It seems like Bradley could have had just as bad a childhood as Stacey. 

Bradley's mum is big on guilt trips, I noticed that tonight. And despite the fact that she finally allowed him to stay, really she seems to be living her life through her son. 

Jean has been a nightmare to Stacey. It's a very similar situation.

----------


## PR1811

I'm not sure I would tell Rachel about Stacey, she will be all over her criticising everything she is and does saying she isn't good enough for him. 

I expect Bradley has some experience on this and hasn't mentioned her on purpose, hence why he said "very good friends".

----------


## littlemo

> I'm not sure I would tell Rachel about Stacey, she will be all over her criticising everything she is and does saying she isn't good enough for him. 
> 
> I expect Bradley has some experience on this and hasn't mentioned her on purpose, hence why he said "very good friends".


Yeah but Stacey could give as good as she got!  :Smile:  

I'm really surprised Jim hasn't said anything or Max. And if she does know about it I don't know why she wouldn't mention it. It makes no sense to me. 

For Bradley it's a very hypocritical thing to do. Bradley was so angry at the fact that Stacey wouldn't open up about her mum, and let him meet her. And now it seems like his mum has been just as much in the dark.

----------


## littlemo

> But it would be true to life. Miscarriages don't wait around until you've decided what to do.
> 
> From a writing and dramatic point of view it's difficult to time. If they go through Stacey's reaction, Bradley's reaction, the different points of view, what the different solutions are etc, and _then_ she miscarries, then it comes across like they want to have their cake and eat it - examine what happens if Stacey is pregnant, but not have to deal with the outcome.


I don't know, it's all so confusing! I'm not sure how they should play it. Whatever way they do it they will be copying somebody. Kat had a miscarriage, Zoe had an abortion. 

I know the situation is different because of her and Bradley's relationship. Neither Zoe or Kat had that support, like Stacey has. Oh i'm not sure. 

I really look forward to seeing Stacey and Bradley working through this together.

----------


## littlemo

Just watched the clip for tomorrow! Bradley and Rachel! looks good.  

Bradley's asking his mum to tell him the truth about what she said about her and Max. She says to Tanya and Bradley that something happened between them tomorrow (just in case you don't know).

It looks like a really good scene. Bradley's talking about trust, how she's the only one he trusts, and vice versa. And then pushing her into telling him the truth. Then at the end she just faces away from him and sits down, so it's clear she's lying. 

How the trust thing works into him and Stacey I don't know! Hope he's not losing his faith in her.

----------


## littlemo

Is somebody going to say something?! lol. 

Just got to say Bradley made that scene for me! Wow! He's incredible.

----------


## bradley#1

> For Bradley it's a very hypocritical thing to do. Bradley was so angry at the fact that Stacey wouldn't open up about her mum, and let him meet her. And now it seems like his mum has been just as much in the dark.


with stacey she was actually trying to hide her mum.i think its because stacey isn't actually there, for him to introduce his mum.

----------


## bradley_fan

No mention of Bradley or Stacey in the new spoilers  :Angry:   :Wal2l:

----------


## PR1811

lol, spoiler based cliff-hanger and then no mention of them?!?!  :Angry:  

Perhaps Fridays shock announcement is Stacey is going on a week long customer satisfaction course and won't be around  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> with stacey she was actually trying to hide her mum.i think its because stacey isn't actually there, for him to introduce his mum.


Yeah maybe i'm reading too much into it. But I'd have thought Bradley would have at least told his mum about her. But for all I know he has, she just likes to ignore the fact.

----------


## littlemo

> lol, spoiler based cliff-hanger and then no mention of them?!?!  
> 
> Perhaps Fridays shock announcement is Stacey is going on a week long customer satisfaction course and won't be around


We know that the Honey/Billy baby storyline is this week though, so it might be like someone else suggested. Stacey and Bradley alongside Honey and Billy. Just because there not mentioned doesn't mean there not in it. 

Mind you it might be too much tragedy if they have down syndrome alongside a miscarriage. Maybe the Stacey thing is literally just upset about Bradley's feelings towards the baby situation?!

----------


## littlemo

But if something serious does happen between Bradley and Stacey that week, it's a lot to fit in. Plus why would they tell us everything about Honey and Billy and not about Bradley and Stacey. They are both equally dramatic aren't they?!

----------


## littlemo

We might get to see a preview later of Stacey on Monday. I'd better check the website after EE finishes!  :Smile:

----------


## bradley_fan

ooh forgot about that! I hope so.  :Thumbsup:  
I'll have to watch Eastenders on Sunday.Sorry to be a trator but I can't miss the Big Brother Final!!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

Unfortunately the new clip, for Monday, is Jane leaving in a cab, presumably to join Ian at some event or other. But I can imagine after she drives off Stacey is arriving! 
Charlie isn't taking Jane, so I reckon Charlie will be bringing Stacey back at that moment. Yeh!

Bradley didn't mention Stacey again tonight. She's arriving on Monday, he should be a bit excited! 

You could see they were setting the stage with Al though. Chelsea's questions, her intrigue at who he was. I thought the way he handled it was excellent. She deserved it.

----------


## littlemo

Has Bradley moved back in with Jim? I am confused about that. Rachel arrives so I assume he's there to keep her company, but now that she's gone, does that mean he's going to go back to his dads?! He seems to be between houses. 

If Bradley had moved out of his dad's. I thought he would be a bit disapointed.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Has Bradley moved back in with Jim? I am confused about that. Rachel arrives so I assume he's there to keep her company, but now that she's gone, does that mean he's going to go back to his dads?! He seems to be between houses. 
> 
> If Bradley had moved out of his dad's. I thought he would be a bit disapointed.


I don't know..that hasn't really been made clear..i am glad Rachel has gone now though, didn't really like her character.

----------


## littlemo

Did anyone just watch Special Victims Unit?! It just got me thinking about Bradley and Stacey and their pregnancy. 

I was thinking it could be interesting if Jean (Stacey's mum) was really against her having an abortion. She had Sean when she was young, and maybe she might have belonged to some protest group when she was younger. I just think it might be an interesting debate?!

I hope we get to see a reaction from Jean about Stacey being pregnant. There's every chance she would be sympathetic, but given her moods, it could go the other way.

----------


## BlackKat

> Did anyone just watch Special Victims Unit?! It just got me thinking about Bradley and Stacey and their pregnancy. 
> 
> I was thinking it could be interesting if Jean (Stacey's mum) was really against her having an abortion. She had Sean when she was young, and maybe she might have belonged to some protest group when she was younger. I just think it might be an interesting debate?!


I don't think it would work. The storyline should be about the characters and their personal reactions, not a soapbox for debates on abortion. The issue shouldn't be "Is abortion right," it should be "Is abortion right for Stacey and Bradley."

----------


## littlemo

> I don't think it would work. The storyline should be about the characters and their personal reactions, not a soapbox for debates on abortion. The issue shouldn't be "Is abortion right," it should be "Is abortion right for Stacey and Bradley."


Yeah I see your point. It is more of a character focused storyline. But I would like to see Jean being involved. It probably won't happen though because I haven't heard when she's coming into it. It might be months yet.

I can more than make do with Stacey and Bradley! And I'm sure Sean will have his opinions!

----------


## bradley_fan

> Has Bradley moved back in with Jim? I am confused about that. Rachel arrives so I assume he's there to keep her company, but now that she's gone, does that mean he's going to go back to his dads?! He seems to be between houses. 
> 
> If Bradley had moved out of his dad's. I thought he would be a bit disapointed.


I think Bradley has moved back in with Jim because in the spoilers it said Stacey goes straight round to see Bradley. She wouldn't know he was at Max's. Unless she's been told he's there or something  :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

> I think Bradley has moved back in with Jim because in the spoilers it said Stacey goes straight round to see Bradley. She wouldn't know he was at Max's. Unless she's been told he's there or something


Yeah, I think so too. But there should have been a conversation between Jim and Bradley, where Jim asked him to come home.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Yeah, I think so too. But there should have been a conversation between Jim and Bradley, where Jim asked him to come home.


Yeah there should of. Eastenders probably forgot  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah. 

They were being really mean in the Mail today about Stacey and Ruby coming back. Clearly not as excited as we are! lol. Well about Stacey anyway. 

And apparently it's the worst idea in the world to have another Branning in EE (Stacey's unborn child). Although I didn't like Rachel, she isn't really a main character in the Branning family, and she's gone now so we can get back to it being good again! lol. And we've got Stacey back, isn't that worth celebrating?!

----------


## littlemo

Really can't wait for Monday! Yeh!

Just been on Talk Walford, there's some good snippets for next week (came from the Sun), sound good. 

A bit with Bradley and Stacey, her being annoyed at him for wanting sex, when she's trying to talk to him. 

Then there's some dramatic stuff with Sean and Stacey. Sounds great!

'bloody hell Stace, your only a baby yourself'. Sean to Stacey after he finds out she's pregnant. 

'you ain't got 10 minutes to talk, yet you've got 10 minutes to stick your hand up my  t-shirt. Look if you want a quick fumble then try DIY cause I ain't interested'. 

Stacey to Bradley. Stacey's got the best lines! lol.

Bradley's turning into a proper guy! lol.

----------


## bradley_fan

Oh yeah I seen that! Stacey's lines are mint!  :Rotfl:  
 :EEK!:  What were they saying about Stacey and Ruby?! Horrible people! lol. 
I'm really excited for it too! Not just for the Bradley and Stacey scenes (even though the scene were Stacey says that looks good!) But Stacey's going to have a go at Ruby isn't she? 
I think Stacey is off with Ruby coz she's probably acted herself on holiday. I bet Rubys been trying to chat up all the lads and reckons she's a real man magnet now! And kinda leaving Stacey out.  :Nono:

----------


## EE Rocks

I missed Last Nights (watching BB Final)- Was Bradders in it? I really can't warm to Rachel, and it's a shame because when i first heard about her coming i was excited. I don't know if it's Bad actress or Bad character? I can't wait until Monday, When Stace and Rubes come back. :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Oh yeah I seen that! Stacey's lines are mint!  
>  What were they saying about Stacey and Ruby?! Horrible people! lol. 
> I'm really excited for it too! Not just for the Bradley and Stacey scenes (even though the scene were Stacey says that looks good!) But Stacey's going to have a go at Ruby isn't she? 
> I think Stacey is off with Ruby coz she's probably acted herself on holiday. I bet Rubys been trying to chat up all the lads and reckons she's a real man magnet now! And kinda leaving Stacey out.


The paper wasn't really horrible (I think I over exaggerated a bit), there wasn't much said about them, but what they did say was derogatory. It surprised me a bit.

Everything sounds really good!

----------


## littlemo

> I missed Last Nights (watching BB Final)- Was Bradders in it? I really can't warm to Rachel, and it's a shame because when i first heard about her coming i was excited. I don't know if it's Bad actress or Bad character? I can't wait until Monday, When Stace and Rubes come back.


Bradley was in it, but I didn't think the storyline did him justice. I'm sure the week after next when Bradley comes back will be when he really finds his niche. His first proper big storyline! Can't wait!  :Thumbsup:  

I thought Rachel was pretty pathetic. She had every right to be angry, but what she did, pretending to Tanya that her and Max had some sort of fling was pretty juvenile. And the fact that she confessed that she was lying after a few words from Bradley, it was just stupid! But Bradley is good at getting people to confess, one look at his cute little face. You just can't tell a lie to him. lol.

----------


## BlackKat

Anyone seen the post over on DS? Says that in the new issue of Soaplife it says Stacey has an abortion. The mags do sometimes come out early so I think it will be true, as it also fits in with the POs spoilers.

It is pretty quick to get an abortion though. Over on Emmerdale Jasmine had to either wait a few weeks to get an abortion, or pay for it herself. I can't see them being in that much of a hurry that they'd pay for it themselves -- at least have a few days to think about it.

I hope it doesn't come across as Bradley rushing her into an abortion, and then Stacey regretting it.


Edit: I also think Bradley and Stacey moving in together is a stupid thing to do. If there is tension over the baby, whatever happens to it, papering over the cracks won't help, and neither will being under each others feet all the time.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I hope it doesn't come across as Bradley rushing her into an abortion, and then Stacey regretting it.
> 
> 
> Edit: I also think Bradley and Stacey moving in together is a stupid thing to do. If there is tension over the baby, whatever happens to it, papering over the cracks won't help, and neither will being under each others feet all the time.


I guess it might not happen (the abortion) for a few weeks. Looks like the whole bambino business isnt such a big or dramatic storyline after all, ie that it could be all over in the next 2 weeks!

Yeah, I agree, I hope Bradders isnt going to be made to look bad, after the abortion, ie made to look like he was pressing her to have the abortion!

I dont think they move in together until the Autumn (that bit was in the autumn spoilers section of some mag I bought last wk), so there will be a bit of time elapsed (since the whole sorry bambino business). 

Though not sure either about them moving in together, to be honest. Could be the slow kiss of death to the relationship!

I wonder where they will live? With the high cost of renting in ol'  London town, it will probably be in a card board box, in the middle of the square, next to Arthur's bench (cant see Pauline being happy with that)!!! lol

----------


## littlemo

Ah! It's so sad. Lacey was saying in 'Woman' that she would find it traumatic filming scenes of Stacey, if she was to have an abortion. 

I feel sorry for Stacey already. I hope Bradley is there for her all the way. It seems like he is. I almost wish I didn't know now, but there's still lots of scenes to look forward to. What am I talking about?! It hasn't even started yet! lol. 

I reckon it might become a stigma in their relationship if Bradley is more keen to have the abortion than Stacey, she might resent him down the line.

It is quick if she has an abortion in the next 2 weeks. Do you reckon Max will pay for her to go private?! Or maybe Sean gives her some money?! I suppose she's got a lot of rich people surrounding her nowadays.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> It is quick if she has an abortion in the next 2 weeks. Do you reckon Max will pay for her to go private?! Or maybe Sean gives her some money?! I suppose she's got a lot of rich people surrounding her nowadays.


Well Bradders did mention he has some savings a couple of weeks ago (remember when all that holiday business kicked off?), so I reckon he will use that to pay for it.

Rather sad, after all the hyper and discussion on here that its really not going to be the big storyline we all thought! lol 

I really didnt want her to a have an abortion either.....I reckon this could be used in the future as the underlining reason they split up! Which would mean that the rot has began in the brad n stace relationship.....I wonder how long they will last now?!  :Confused:

----------


## littlemo

It says on DS as well that Sean and Tanya's affair starts at Bradley's birthday party. Do you know where it takes place?! I thought it was a dinner party?!

----------


## littlemo

> Well Bradders did mention he has some savings a couple of weeks ago (remember when all that holiday business kicked off?), so I reckon he will use that to pay for it.
> 
> Rather sad, after all the hyper and discussion on here that its really not going to be the big storyline we all thought! lol 
> 
> I really didnt want her to a have an abortion either.....I reckon this could be used in the future as the underlining reason they split up! Which would mean that the rot has began in the brad n stace relationship.....I wonder how long they will last now?!


I actually think it's going to be really good! It's not going to go away overnight, it's obviously going to be something that they both take a lot of time discussing and it's going to be very emotional! It's always going to be there in their relationship. They'll always have that bond. 

If things don't work out, I still think Stacey will care for Bradley a great deal. I reckon they'd remain the best of friends. Bradley would always care for her too.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> It says on DS as well that Sean and Tanya's affair starts at Bradley's birthday party. Do you know where it takes place?! I thought it was a dinner party?!


Oh man here we go again......enders changing characters' personalities.....Cant believe Tanya would have an affair!! 

I really really hope this isnt true!!!! :Mad:

----------


## bradley_fan

You've been abit quiet the last couple of days Pinkbanana!
Awww so the bambino will soon be nomore  :Crying:  I don't think Bradley will force her to do it. I don't think anyone can force Stacey to do anything! Maybe Bradley just talks to her saying its not the best time for them to have one as they are both still young and maybe he says they want to get more serious first. Then Stacey might get offended that they arn't serious then thats when Bradley suggests the move in....I'm slowly sliding into fanfic..... :Wal2l:  
BTW LittleMo great script in the fanfic section!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think Bradley will force Stacey into it, but I definitely think it will be Bradley's idea, and that Stacey will be the less sure of the two.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Awww so the bambino will soon be nomore  I don't think Bradley will force her to do it. I don't think anyone can force Stacey to do anything! Maybe Bradley just talks to her saying its not the best time for them to have one as they are both still young and maybe he says they want to get more serious first. Then Stacey might get offended that they arn't serious then thats when Bradley suggests the move in....I'm slowly sliding into fanfic..... 
> :


I know, bradley fan......No more Bambino! Infact, the bambino storyline looks like being a bit of a let down... :Sad:  

Still think moving in together aint a great idea.......hello? Rents in London town arent cheap......cardboard box city for those two, I think! lol

*Oh got Daveywavey lined up to do a protest thing outside Beeb headquarters about the Tanya n Sean affair! lol Davey is going to chain himself to Terry Wogan (though he now wants Chelsea Fox instead). So if anyone wants to join him?!! Just let him know asap!!!*  :Rotfl:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I know, bradley fan......No more Bambino! Infact, the bambino storyline looks like being a bit of a let down... 
> 
> Still think moving in together aint a great idea.......hello? Rents in London town arent cheap......cardboard box city for those two, I think! lol
> 
> *Oh got Daveywavey lined up to do a protest thing outside Beeb headquarters about the Tanya n Sean affair! lol Davey is going to chain himself to Terry Wogan (though he now wants Chelsea Fox instead). So if anyone wants to join him?!! Just let him know asap!!!*


lol  :Big Grin:   Thanks for letting everyone know pinkbanana.. :Big Grin:  

I am not really liking the Tanya and Sean affair storyline...they just don't seem to fit together and i can't imagine Tanya being a love cheat and two timing on Max, oh well i will see how the storyline pans out.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> I don't think Bradley will force Stacey into it, but I definitely think it will be Bradley's idea, and that Stacey will be the less sure of the two.


It sounds that way. Moving in together sounds like a bit of a consolation prize. It probably won't be that way, but that's how it sounds at the moment.

But of course Stacey wouldn't let herself be talked into something she doesn't want. And Bradley's a lovely guy so he wouldn't try to force her into anything.

----------


## littlemo

> I know, bradley fan......No more Bambino! Infact, the bambino storyline looks like being a bit of a let down... 
> 
> Still think moving in together aint a great idea.......hello? Rents in London town arent cheap......cardboard box city for those two, I think! lol


I'm just trying to concentrate on being excited about the storyline. I don't think it's going to be a let down, because they are both fantastic actors, and I think it's going to be extremely emotional stuff. 

According to somebody on DS Stacey and Bradley will be moving into Max's place. Wonder what Sean will have to say about that?!

----------


## littlemo

Seems like I was way off with the miscarriage. 

Do you think Stacey being withdrawn on the Friday is because she's had an abortion?! Or you think it's too soon for that. 

You know what I think i'm going to take a break from this board for a few days. I feel a bit too overwhelmed! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I'm just trying to concentrate on being excited about the storyline. I don't think it's going to be a let down, because they are both fantastic actors, and I think it's going to be extremely emotional stuff.


What I mean by 'let down' is that its going to be a quickly resolved storyline, rather than a long on going one (if she'd had it or lost it further down the road). 

I also think, as Ive said earlier, I reckon this may be the start of the rot setting in, in their relationship with her having an abortion.

Though we shall just have to see how it all pans out! :Smile: 



Edit: Just out of interest, is young Nigella on her hols? Just I haven't seen our 'scanning queen' treading these boards for a while! lol

----------


## bradley_fan

> Just out of interest, is young Nigella on her hols? Just I haven't seen our 'scanning queen' treading these boards for a while! lol


I was wondering that too! I hope she returns soon or we'll be lost!!  :EEK!:  

Stacey moving into Max's??That place is crawling! They should wait till something happens to Ruby then they can shift Bradley into that house. Then its not empty and not too crowded. And anyway I don't think Stacey could handle two kids and a rat running around.  :Lol:  
Only two days now LittleMo  :Cheer:  I bet you can hardly contain your excitment!

----------


## littlemo

I know, I am excited! I wasn't going to come on today. But I went down and saw the new All About Soap so I know what happens. 

Some nice pictures with Bradley and Stacey. It looks like Bradley's there with her at the clinic.

----------


## bradley_fan

Awww I wanna see! I'll have to have a walk down the shop tomorrow and get it. I hope I get the right one this time!!  :Rotfl:  Is there alot in about them so its worth buying? (I know i sound really tight but i have next to no money!!)

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Awww I wanna see! I'll have to have a walk down the shop tomorrow and get it. I hope I get the right one this time!!  Is there alot in about them so its worth buying? (I know i sound really tight but i have next to no money!!)


Lol Yeah, make sure you do pick up the correct one this time, you plum!!!!  :Lol:  

I'll be buying it, and in Nigella 'scanning queen' Harman's absence, I'd offer to scan it, but not sure how successful I'd be (me and technology have a love/hate relationship!). lol

----------


## bradley_fan

> Lol Yeah, make sure you do pick up the correct one this time, you plum!!!!  
> 
> I'll be buying it, and in Nigella 'scanning queen' Harman's absence, I'd offer to scan it, but not sure how successful I'd be (me and technology have a love/hate relationship!). lol


Lol I really don't know how I got the wrong one! I stood and starred at them for about 10 mins.
Awww thanks alot! I wonder where our 'scanning queen' is!?! If the technology turns on you I'll try to scan it (if i actually get it) but the other computer with the scanner is not my friend! It freezes and turns its self off whenever I'm on!  :Angry:  
1 day now Littlemo!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

The only magazine in the newsagents (and I went to a few) was All About Soap. I don't know whether the rest had just run out?!

I wouldn't say it was worth buying. I only read the article with Bradley and Stacey, but not that much was said. It was more the pictures that interested me.

One of them had Bradley and Stacey in the square, by the bench, standing having a conversation, and Stacey was crying. Another had Bradley with his back to her, looking like he was in deep thought while Stacey was stood by him looking quite sad. Looked good!

----------


## mena16

yeah i saw that magazine too, weird. i thought all about soap comes out on tuesday, not saturday. ah well.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I hear that Stacey has an abortion is that true?!

----------


## littlemo

> yeah i saw that magazine too, weird. i thought all about soap comes out on tuesday, not saturday. ah well.


It is supposed to. I don't know why they've come out early this week.

----------


## littlemo

> I hear that Stacey has an abortion is that true?!


Yes it is. It's going to be sad.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Yes it is. It's going to be sad.


Aww..it's going to be so sad.. :Sad:   I am sure Lacey Turner and Charlie Clements will act out the scenes brilliantly though...i don't think Stacey is prepared for motherhood yet..there's still a lot to go with her character and the relationship between her and Bradley.

----------


## PR1811

The pics are out for tonight's episode...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_1.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_3.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_5.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_7.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_10.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_13.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_15.jpg

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh cheers for those pics PR1811!!!  :Smile:  

Oh bless Bradders looks really pleased to see young Stace! lol Dont think he'll be looking quite soooo happy next week, when he finds out she's pregnant! lol More like this  :EEK!: !!! lol

Edit: Bradley fan, did you manage to pick up the (correct) mag, today? I looked for it and it wasnt out up here yet!  :Sad:  Just wondered as a fellow northerner, if you had the same prob?

----------


## EE Rocks

I am confused! I though Mags come out on Tuesdays? Or are they out earlier this week? Thanks for the Piccies, PR1811.

----------


## bradley_fan

:Cheer:  I got the right mag!  :Cheer:  
I'll scan it later my sis is on the big computer atm. I feel really sorry for Stacey! I think she really wanted to keep the baby. Lets see Bradley talk his way out of this one! lol.

----------


## bradley_fan

[img=http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/8313/img013oz6.th.jpg]

----------


## Pinkbanana

Aw....thanks for scanning that, Bradley fan! You are, in Nigella's absence, offically the 'new' scanning queen of the bradNstace thread!  :Clap:  lol

Oh its really going to be quite sad (she says, reaching for her man sized box of tissues... :Crying:  ). Hope Bradders doesn't come across as a heartless git, who is pressurising her into having an abortion!!!  :Mad:    That would explain her giving him the cold shoulder after having the abortion!  :Ponder:  

I tell you, I reckon this, abortion business, could be the beginnning of the end for these guys. :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

I think it would have been good if they said they had 2 endings. One where Stacey walks out of the clinic, and another where she goes through with it. I know we know that she has the abortion, but I think it would have been  nicer as a surprise.

I don't usually watch Emmerdale, but I did last night. Did anyone else see it?! Viv went to the abortion clinic and then Bob came and talked her out of it.

It seems like Stacey having the abortion happens very quickly, she should have taken time to think about what she really wanted it. And Stacey isn't the sort of person to go ahead with something for the sake of somebody else. I think they need to make it clear that it is Stacey's decision. 

Is there any hope that EE might be pushing us into a false sense of security? doubtful considering every magazine says she has an abortion. But we didn't know about Sharon having a baby up until the 11th hour. 

I think i'm being too optimistic. I wish I didn't know now lol.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Aw....thanks for scanning that, Bradley fan! You are, in Nigella's absence, offically the 'new' scanning queen of the bradNstace thread!  lol
> 
> Oh its really going to be quite sad (she says, reaching for her man sized box of tissues... ). Hope Bradders doesn't come across as a heartless git, who is pressurising her into having an abortion!!!    That would explain her giving him the cold shoulder after having the abortion!  
> 
> I tell you, I reckon this, abortion business, could be the beginnning of the end for these guys.


Well PinkB, I'm honored  :Lol:  
Yeah it was kinda hinting that it could be the beginning of the end  :Crying:  Like it said (when it showd Bradley asking Stacey to move in) that the future of the relationship lies in her hands. So maybe if she says no it'll all be over  :Thumbsdown:  But because of how popular they are I really can't see Eastenders braking them up....or maybe they do then they just get back together agian...Its happened before! lol

----------


## bradley_fan

[QUOTE=littlemo]I don't usually watch Emmerdale, but I did last night. Did anyone else see it?! Viv went to the abortion clinic and then Bob came and talked her out of it.
QUOTE] 
Yeah I seen it! It did make me think 'I wish it would be like that for Bradley and Stacey!' lol. It was really good.
[Off topic] I loved when Bob said "Well I usually vomit in the car park when I'm happy!"  :Lol:  cracked me up. :Rotfl:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah they might be like the Ross and Rachel of Eastenders! lol. 

O.k I'm going into fan fic here, but I think it would be interesting if Stacey told Bradley that she'd had an abortion, and then secretly keeps it. That could be one way of getting 'bitchy' Stacey back.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Yeah they might be like the Ross and Rachel of Eastenders! lol. 
> 
> O.k I'm going into fan fic here, but I think it would be interesting if Stacey told Bradley that she'd had an abortion, and then secretly keeps it. That could be one way of getting 'bitchy' Stacey back.


Oooh yeah the bitch would well and truely be back then! I am quite surprised Bradley would force Stacey into having an abortion!  :EEK!:  naughty boy.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah I seen it! It did make me think 'I wish it would be like that for Bradley and Stacey!' lol. It was really good.
> [Off topic] I loved when Bob said "Well I usually vomit in the car park when I'm happy!"  cracked me up.


Yeah, I know! I suppose they did that with Billy and Little Mo though, even though it wasn't Billy's child. He still came and told her to keep the baby. 

It really doesn't put Bradley in a good light this, I'm hoping it is more sympathetic towards him. And we see him tell her that if she wants to keep the baby he'll be by her side. 

If she'd really been against the idea of keeping the baby she could have just gone ahead and made an appointment on her own before Bradley came back. That would have been the real Stacey coming out. But the fact that she loves him and clearly feels that this is important enough to discuss with him, he should listen to what she has to say. 

I'm getting on my soapbox before even watching it! lol. 

I do think the abortion is way too rushed.

----------


## littlemo

> Oooh yeah the bitch would well and truely be back then! I am quite surprised Bradley would force Stacey into having an abortion!  naughty boy.


Well he can't force her can he?! It's ultimately her decision. If she's having doubts she should tell him 'this is too soon, I need time to think about it'. 

I don't know how they get an appointment so early, it must be private. Even then don't you have to get the doctor's go ahead?!

I reckon this abortion could turn Stacey bad again. She feels hard done by. She's allowed a man to take control of her life. She's always been the user not the used. Could be the basis for something big.

----------


## littlemo

I can imagine the way Sean's going to be Bradley coming around all the time wanting to see Stacey (after the abortion), I can see him getting a real hatred for him. It's not fair though, he won't be seeing him for the nice guy he is! lol. 

I think Bradley might need to watch his step!

----------


## PR1811

I cling on to the hope that this isn't the end. Stacey was always going to be in two minds about whether it was the right thing to do after-all it is a major decision and you are always going to wonder "what if".

I think they made the right decision, the only remaining question is "is Bradley an **** about it?"  :Smile: 

*fingers crossed*

----------


## PR1811

*this is a stupid double post*

----------


## littlemo

> I cling on to the hope that this isn't the end. Stacey was always going to be in two minds about whether it was the right thing to do after-all it is a major decision and you are always going to wonder "what if".
> 
> I think they made the right decision, the only remaining question is "is Bradley an **** about it?" 
> 
> *fingers crossed*


I don't think it's going to be the end because I read that Bradley asks her to move in with him in the Autumn, and it proves to Stacey how much he cares about her.

Apparently the abortion is going to be strain on the relationship, but I just think Stacey needs a bit of time to herself to try and make sense of things. I'm sure she still loves him.

----------


## bradley_fan

Well do you think it was worth the wait Littlemo? lol
Felt abit sorry for Bradley I think he's really confused  :Lol:  Felt bad for Stacey too! Ruby was having a right slagging sesion behind her back!

----------


## Pinkbanana

(Hi there Nigella!!!! have you been away matey?) 

Did you see tonight's episode, felt sooo sorry both for Bradders and Stace.

Poor Bradders, when he gets it wrong, poor boy, Stace really goes for it in telling the poor sod off!!! lol

Also poor Stace...having the worry about being pregnant, and having to spend two weeks with little miss stroppy! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Well do you think it was worth the wait Littlemo? lol


I didn't think it was. I taped it so I could see it again, but I didn't really want to. 

I felt there was something missing between Bradley and Stacey. I couldn't really put my finger on it.  Maybe they are just taking a while to get back into the swing of things after their break. Or maybe i've just been spoilt reading too many spoilers! lol. 

I think that episode could have been really good if I hadn't of known that Stacey was pregnant. They built up to brilliantly. It's times like these I wish we didn't have press! lol.

----------


## littlemo

Oh and I didn't like the way Bradley sighed after Stacey went off in a huff. It's exactly the way he acted when she walked off in a huff last time, before she went on holiday. It seems like he should try something new. 

I hate the way they leave it so that arguments are never resolved, and we are mean't to think they made up while they were apart from each other. Which I realise won't happen this time, but it's just so overdone. When they come back together, it's like nothing ever happened. 

God I'm ranting too much! lol.

But seriously that episode didn't go well for me at all.

----------


## PR1811

> I didn't think it was. I taped it so I could see it again, but I didn't really want to. 
> 
> I felt there was something missing between Bradley and Stacey. I couldn't really put my finger on it.  Maybe they are just taking a while to get back into the swing of things after their break. Or maybe i've just been spoilt reading too many spoilers! lol. 
> 
> I think that episode could have been really good if I hadn't of known that Stacey was pregnant. They built up to brilliantly. It's times like these I wish we didn't have press! lol.


lol, I felt the same that I had spoilt it for myself, not that, that is going to stop me  :Smile: 

It was nice that Stacey still had the time to listen to him go on about work even when she had more important things to say. I think Bradley was too pyched up about his course to take notice of her mood. Also the last time we saw them speak Stacey barged past him to talk to Ruby so perhaps he was expecting 'the mood'

----------


## littlemo

> lol, I felt the same that I had spoilt it for myself, not that, that is going to stop me 
> 
> It was nice that Stacey still had the time to listen to him go on about work even when she had more important things to say. I think Bradley was too pyched up about his course to take notice of her mood. Also the last time we saw them speak Stacey barged past him to talk to Ruby so perhaps he was expecting 'the mood'


I think maybe once it gets into the swing of things we'll start to enjoy it more. I think it was just that everything was building up to the moment she found out she was pregnant (which we already knew), and that annoyed us! I hope anyway! lol. No i'm sure once Sean comes into it there'll be loads of new stuff to keep us interested. 

Found it unrealistic of Bradley having to go away as soon as she got back. There was no real understanding as to why Stacey had behaved the way she had, while she was away. O.k. her 'phone died', but there are always phone boxes. And i'm not saying she had to phone him, just that Bradley expected her to, and he didn't really seem that hurt by it.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Found it unrealistic of Bradley having to go away as soon as she got back. There was no real understanding as to why Stacey had behaved the way she had, while she was away. O.k. her 'phone died', but there are always phone boxes. And i'm not saying she had to phone him, just that Bradley expected her to, and he didn't really seem that hurt by it.


Yeah....but I guess he's going away so that allows Sean to shine abit before it all kicks off next week, and to show he really loves his little sister and wants to support her. Hence giving him a reason to stay in the square! lol

I agree that he accepted her poor reason for not contacting him all of last week a bit too quickly, like it wasnt a big thing. 

Then again he was sooo wired up about his new job, and going away, that he probably didnt want to ruin the few mins they had together with a huge arguement!

Had to laugh though....he didnt seem too bothered about going away and leaving her behind even though she and little miss stroppy had just returned! lol He seemed more interested in the 4 star hotel!! lol

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah I thought it was abit wierd how Bradley wasn't actually bothered she didn't make a effort to phone him. Maybe he was just deleriously happy she was back  :Searchme:  lol.
Awwww it's a shame it was such a let down Littlemo! I bet tomorrows will be better  :Thumbsup:  but I'm going to miss lil Bradders for the rest of the week  :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

This is a stupid question but does anyone have any idea how they made that pregnancy test turn to positive?! Do you know how they do it?! It was an actual pregnancy test wasn't it?! Or did they just write it will a bit of felt tip! lol.

----------


## bradley_fan

> This is a stupid question but does anyone have any idea how they made that pregnancy test turn to positive?! Do you know how they do it?! It was an actual pregnancy test wasn't it?! Or did they just write it will a bit of felt tip! lol.


I didn't think about that! Thats abit of a mind boggler init... :Ponder:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> This is a stupid question but does anyone have any idea how they made that pregnancy test turn to positive?! Do you know how they do it?! It was an actual pregnancy test wasn't it?! Or did they just write it will a bit of felt tip! lol.


Actually, I was wondering that!!! :Rotfl:   Whether they paid somebody to wee on it! Grim I know! lol  :Sick:  

They must be able to get it to change somehow....the tricks of TV! lol

----------


## bradley_fan

I didn't even know pregnancy test came up 'pregnant'. I thought it was like a box turned blue or something!  :Embarrassment:   :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah I thought it was abit wierd how Bradley wasn't actually bothered she didn't make a effort to phone him. Maybe he was just deleriously happy she was back  lol.
> Awwww it's a shame it was such a let down Littlemo! I bet tomorrows will be better  but I'm going to miss lil Bradders for the rest of the week


He didn't even seem that excited to see her! He was so interested in his course. 

At the beginnings of a relationship if your girlfriend comes back after 2 weeks away, and you are told you have to go on a course on the day she arrives back, wouldn't you be angry?! Found it all quite strange. 

Anyway I will miss Bradley but when he gets back I want a bit more of the old Bradley I love rather than the one who couldn't care less if the girlfriend he is supposed to adore is there or not! lol. I am angry now!  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> I didn't even know pregnancy test came up 'pregnant'. I thought it was like a box turned blue or something!


That pregnant/not pregnant thing has been advertising on the tv for a while. I think it's quite a new test. I think it's more expensive. Thought she would have got one for a fiver considering she has to get two! lol.

----------


## bradley_fan

I'm just thinking....when Stacey gets rid of the baby and refuses to talk to Bradley,do you think they tried to get back on track then Bradley asks her to move in or do you think he just blurts it out in a desperate attempt to win Stacey back?  :Ponder:

----------


## bradley_fan

> That pregnant/not pregnant thing has been advertising on the tv for a while. I think it's quite a new test. I think it's more expensive. Thought she would have got one for a fiver considering she has to get two! lol.


I hope she nicked the money from Ruby  :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> . 
> Anyway I will miss Bradley but when he gets back I want a bit more of the old Bradley I love rather than the one who couldn't care less if the girlfriend he is supposed to adore is there or not! lol. I am angry now!


I think it came across that he's still crazy about her, just he's soooo excited about this new little job and course too! And was really keen to tell her all, about since she hasnt been answering his calls and txts, before he went away! Also he was probabley thinking of her, in that she'll be able to share in/benefit from his promotion, ie more dosh to spend on er.... a break away together (bet he wont mention that again)!!! lol

I guess if he hadnt been so excited about it, he would have noticed Stace being alittle er.. distracted. Then again he might have thought she was just tired, she did say she hadnt slept!

I just hope he isnt a heartless git next week over the bambino business next week! Bring back the old Bradders... :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> I'm just thinking....when Stacey gets rid of the baby and refuses to talk to Bradley,do you think they tried to get back on track then Bradley asks her to move in or do you think he just blurts it out in a desperate attempt to win Stacey back?


I reckon they are probably at the beginnings of repairing their relationship. But apparently it shows Stacey how much she means to him, and that's important to her.

----------


## bradley_fan

> I reckon they are probably at the beginnings of repairing their relationship. But apparently it shows Stacey how much she means to him, and that's important to her.


Awww yeah. Should be lovely!
Also when Stacey said she'd had no kip and she looked like a minger he just kind of went "....no your fine". Me and my sister laughed! we were like "He could have said she was pretty or something!  :Lol:

----------


## EE Rocks

Bit random i know, but did anyone notice Stacey's tatoo?

----------


## littlemo

> Awww yeah. Should be lovely!
> Also when Stacey said she'd had no kip and she looked like a minger he just kind of went "....no your fine". Me and my sister laughed! we were like "He could have said she was pretty or something!


lol. Yeah. Stacey's such a laugh! lol. Minger lol.  

There was a mention of his birthday as well, which is next Monday, obviously. Don't remember him telling her when his birthday was though. But I suppose they are supposed to know these things. Is he 19?!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Bit random i know, but did anyone notice Stacey's tatoo?


Yeah, they attempted to cover it when she was being a bond gal, but you could see it still faintly!!! Ive got good eyes or what! lol

----------


## bradley_fan

> Bit random i know, but did anyone notice Stacey's tatoo?


Yeah I did! I didn't know Lacey had one. Well its a saying on this thread-You learn something new everyday!

----------


## PR1811

> I reckon they are probably at the beginnings of repairing their relationship. But apparently it shows Stacey how much she means to him, and that's important to her.


The two important questions for me are:

1. Is Bradley going to be a git next week?
2. After next week are we in for will they, won't they no.3?

Need more spoilers!  :Wal2l:

----------


## littlemo

> Bit random i know, but did anyone notice Stacey's tatoo?


Yeah I saw it. It was o.k. but i'm not sure I would like one.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Yeah, they attempted to cover it when she was being a bond gal, but you could see it still faintly!!! Ive got good eyes or what! lol


Oooh I didn't notice she had a tatoo then. How do you cover a tatoo?? There are so many mysteries on eastenders isn't there!? The pregnancy test, the tatoo...whatever will they come up with next! lol

----------


## littlemo

> The two important questions for me are:
> 
> 1. Is Bradley going to be a git next week?
> 2. After next week are we in for will they, won't they no.3?
> 
> Need more spoilers!


1. I hope not. And I think he'll try and be sympathetic.

2. I reckon so. But ultimately I think they will be together.

----------


## PR1811

> Yeah, they attempted to cover it when she was being a bond gal, but you could see it still faintly!!! Ive got good eyes or what! lol


phew, I wasn't the only one paying too much attention and noticed it, lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pinkbanana

I dont think it will be a break up as such....just a cooling it for a bit. As Stacey has a lot to think over....

Probably take them 5 steps backwards in their relationship, rather than breaking them up!

----------


## bradley_fan

Bradley tries to ring Stacey though doesn't he? So maybe he feels bad about the whole thing...or maybe just wants a chat lol.
I wonder how Stacey will act on his birthday. Im sure I read somewhere how she acts but I can't think now...I need sleep! lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Bradley tries to ring Stacey though doesn't he? So maybe he feels bad about the whole thing...or maybe just wants a chat lol.
> I wonder how Stacey will act on his birthday. Im sure I read somewhere how she acts but I can't think now...I need sleep! lol


Probably the poor boy is clueless about why she's being soooo moody and tries to ring cause he feels a little guilty about not listening to her!



Anyway, going to bed as feeling rather ignored on this thread tonight! :Sad:  lol

----------


## bradley_fan

Awww why dya feel ignored!? :EEK!:

----------


## bradley_fan

Just on the Inside Soap website and it shows you a preview of the next issue out and it has Bradley saying " It's me or the baby!" Maybe he doesn't exactly say that and its just the mag interesting the public to buy it but maybe he does give her an option like that? :Searchme:   I hope he doesn't!! :Nono:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i was just in the newspaper shop and every tv mag has bradders saying were not ready for a baby/ i dont want to be a dad so it is probably true.
what a shame i thought the two of them with a baby could have been a good storyline rather than just another visit to an abortion clinic

----------


## Pinkbanana

> what a shame i thought the two of them with a baby could have been a good storyline rather than just another visit to an abortion clinic


Yeah, I'd really come around to the bambino idea too.

Having read my inside soap today, it looks like its all over by the end of next week.  The speed of the storyline, and its quick resolution, surprises me somewhat! Which makes me think this abortion business will be used in a bigger storyline further on, ie used to break them up?

Stace tells Bradders that she's preggie on Monday, he then leaves her crying in the square to think about it! Thought that bit was very unbradders like! :Angry:  

Max then finds Stace crying and all alone in the square and takes her back to the Slaters,  on route he asks if she's sure its Bradders!!! Honestly think poor stace is getting a raw deal next week!

Bradders then goes to find Stace, and tells her he doesnt want the bambino.  She is unsure, but agrees to the abortion (hoping it says in the mag that Max is able to change Bradders mind).

On Thursday, Stace has the abortion! However, is still hoping even at the last min that Bradders has a change of heart, but he tell her he only wants her!

Then on Friday, Stace tells Rubes she is no longer pregnant!

Sooooo a busy week ahead.....really surprised by how both characters seem to react to the pregnancy!  Its almost like they have swapped personalities...Bradders the hard nut and Stace becomes the more dependent of the two, going along with what Bradders wants! Weird!

Mind you all this may give Stac her edge back! Here's hoping!

----------


## littlemo

> i was just in the newspaper shop and every tv mag has bradders saying were not ready for a baby/ i dont want to be a dad so it is probably true.
> what a shame i thought the two of them with a baby could have been a good storyline rather than just another visit to an abortion clinic


I know i'm really upset. I thought it would go on a lot longer than that. Lacey was saying in a magazine, that I read about how she think Stacey and Bradley should talk things through, and come to terms with the baby before deciding on anything. It's just too quick! 

Probably clutching on straws, but is there any chance the abortion could be a false spoiler?! Very doubtful, considering every magazine known to man is saying it. Wishful thinking on my part! lol. 

But it's strange how Charlie was saying in an interview about how he doesn't think Bradley will have much choice in being a father. And then they move in together. If I was Stacey I don't think i'd forgive him that easily. I don't think it's in her character. Of course i'm making it up as I go along! lol.

----------


## littlemo

I've been thinking about the clip last night when Bradley tried it on with her, and I can kind of understand how he got the wrong end of the stick. 

Stacey said 'i've been hanging on'. What do you get from that?!

----------


## Pinkbanana

No I think he was a first class prat looking back at it!!! lol

Bradder's actions were more along the lines of what Deanoooo would do (well just being a bloke really)! I think it was obvious that there was something on her mind, and Bradders isnt thick, and normally can tell straight away when there's something up with Stace. So I think it was just a case of making way for the arrival of Sean the long lost bro! To turn up and take care of Stace, in Bradder's absence.

Just hope that they havent given Bradders a personality transplant, especially worried after reading spoilers for next week! Honest to God totally sick of ee messing with characters personalities just to suit a particular storyline! :Angry:

----------


## Sam-Elle

> Just hope that they havent given Bradders a personality transplant, especially worried after reading spoilers for next week! Honest to God totally sick of ee messing with characters personalities just to suit a particular storyline!


you aint the only one.  :Angry:

----------


## littlemo

> No I think he was a first class prat looking back at it!!! lol
> 
> Bradder's actions were more along the lines of what Deanoooo would do (well just being a bloke really)! I think it was obvious that there was something on her mind, and Bradders isnt thick, and normally can tell straight away when there's something up with Stace. So I think it was just a case of making way for the arrival of Sean the long lost bro! To turn up and take care of Stace, in Bradder's absence.
> 
> Just hope that they havent given Bradders a personality transplant, especially worried after reading spoilers for next week! Honest to God totally sick of ee messing with characters personalities just to suit a particular storyline!


Yeah, I think I can be a bit too kind to Bradley sometimes! lol. 

I didn't like the way last night panned out. Stacey coming back, and then Bradley leaving, it was just so rushed! And I know it's because of Sean's arrival but because of that Stacey and Bradley's relationship was effected. 

But Bradley does tend to get the wrong end of the stick about things. He's very easily influenced. Remember the alleyway incident?! lol. Her being away for 2 weeks saying she's been 'hanging on', maybe he just doesn't want to disapoint! lol. He can be quite insecure, if he's going away for another week, he can't have her getting desperate can he! lol.

----------


## bradley_fan

> I've been thinking about the clip last night when Bradley tried it on with her, and I can kind of understand how he got the wrong end of the stick. 
> 
> Stacey said 'i've been hanging on'. What do you get from that?!


I was thinking that! I think he genuinely thought she wanted it. And when she stormed out he was like " But we can talk!!"

----------


## littlemo

Anyone watch Sean on the clip for tonight?! he set Al's car alarm off and went and hid behind the wall!

That's sound so funny! lol.

No but seriously he did it in a sinister kind of way.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Bradder's actions were more along the lines of what Deanoooo would do


Been awhile since you mentioned your lad Pinkbanana!  :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> But Bradley does tend to get the wrong end of the stick about things. He's very easily influenced. Remember the alleyway incident?! lol. Her being away for 2 weeks saying she's been 'hanging on', maybe he just doesn't want to disapoint! lol. He can be quite insecure, if he's going away for another week, he can't have her getting desperate can he! lol.


Bless, you do have a soft spot for young Bradders! :Smile:  (dont we all)! lol

The above does make me laugh  :Lol:  Bradders not wanted to disappoint, I guess with the Bond thing and that, he was just getting into the er...swing of 'it', before Stace went away!!! So can understand that he was keen to 'rekindle' things again, esp if he was going away for another week! lol

Yeah as you say, the er 't shirt' incident can be explained by Bradders being a muppet and getting hold of the wrong end of the stick, again! Though in that case they shouldnt have made it sooo bloomin' obvious that Stace wanted to tell him something! Ofcourse this is where us knowing about the pregnancy is probably unhelpful!  :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Been awhile since you mentioned your lad Pinkbanana!


My lad?  :Rotfl:  I beg your pudding, bradley fan, but feel its you that is the one who has the 'hots' for young Deanooooooo! (there's no accounting for taste) lol

Bet you have a Deanoooo shrine (a huge photo covered in fairy lights) in your bedroom!  :Lol:  

I wonder when Jean makes a return to the square?  :Ponder:  Still no mention in the spoilers (weekly or otherwise) yet!

----------


## bradley_fan

> My lad?  I beg your pudding, bradley fan, but feel its you that is the one who has the 'hots' for young Deanooooooo! (there's no accounting for taste) lol
> 
> Bet you have a Deanoooo shrine (a huge photo covered in fairy lights) in your bedroom!


 :Lol:  It takes up the whole wall Pinkbanana!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> It takes up the whole wall Pinkbanana!


Oh good one, Bradley fan... :Rotfl:  

Glad you took that in the spirit it was meant in!  :Smile:   lol

----------


## bradley_fan

> Oh good one, Bradley fan... 
> 
> Glad you took that in the spirit it was meant in!   lol


Haha! Its ok i don't get offended easily!!  :Thumbsup:   :Lol:  
Anyhoo about this Jean! I wonder when she does come back... it'll all kick off!!

----------


## littlemo

First intro of Sean! Yeh! Great episode. He only said one word, but he made his presence felt. I can tell him and Stacey are going to be amazing together! 

Talk of Stacey and Ruby running the club together, could that be a hint that Stacey may get it, if she leaves or dies?! 

I wish Al was staying. I think it would be good if he somehow he got free from the car and arrived back. I think him and Sean might make a good twosome. 

Stacey's type of guy seems to have completely changed. Al is a kind of Sean figure, isn't he?! a bad boy. She used to go for them, now she's with Bradley it seems to have changed her perception. I kind of think it could be good if she got back to liking bad boys again!  :Smile:  

Ruby and Stacey seem to be changing their roles. What is Ruby with the having fun business?  :Confused:

----------


## littlemo

Good news though! I am starting to see a light at the end of the abortion tunnel for Stacey. And a lot of potential in brilliant storylines. Sean, bad boys, fun. And possibly a new job at the club on the horizon?! 

That episode was ace. And I'm really looking forward to seeing more!   :Smile: 

I'm now starting to think they are making the right decision having Stacey get rid of the baby. I'm sure her family life with Bradley would be great, but maybe a bit too sedate for her?!

----------


## bradley_fan

Mint episode! And great acting by Lacey!  :Clap:  Sean was really good considering he only said one word! lol. Liked when he kicked the car!
There is a preview on the eastenders website which looks really good!! And shows brilliant acting from them both! Looking forward to Thursday! :Cheer:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

A great episode tonight..Sean and Stacey are going to be a wonderful on screen brother and sister..Sean has certainly made his presence felt and Stacey's reaction to her pregnancy and at the end when she realised who Sean was, was just great acting! I can't wait until tomorrow!  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I saw the clip for Thursday. Interesting! lol. 

But all that stuff she says about if you care about somebody you call them. Kind of undermines Stacey's reasons for not phoning Bradley. I know it's not the same, it just got me thinking. 

Brotherly love hey! By the tone of his voice, you can tell he cares about her. I like that she has close family around her again. It's sweet!

----------


## littlemo

Although could cause some friction in Bradley and Stacey's relationship. If Stacey has to choose she's bound to go for Sean, and that will be bad.

Oh did you see Stacey looking at the glass of champagne wondering whether she should drink it or not?! She drunk it didn't she?! But I think she denied a drink when Charlie got her one in the Vic.

----------


## BlackKat

Bradley sounds like he's going to be an a*rse next week. He's always complaining because Stacey doesn't open up -- but then it says Max tells Bradley not to rush into anything, but Bradley won't talk about it. And that Stacey thinks they could make it work with the baby, but he doesn't believe her. Plus, when she's saying that it's pretty obvious she's not sure about the abortion. So either he doesn't care, or he's an idiot who can't see when she's unsure about something.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I really hope it just how the magazines are making it sound, because if not I really think they're taking Bradley out of character.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I read in Soaplife that Bradley breaks Stacey's heart by making her have an abortion! I hope this isn't true, it sounds out of Bradley's character.

----------


## PR1811

Stop talking about it, it can't be true!! lol  :Crying:  

A tense clip for Thursday episode, Stacey looks like she is at a new level of upset, she better not peak too soon seems there is worse to come...  :Crying:   :Sad:

----------


## bradley_fan

I thought it was abit wierd how the day before Jake heard Stacey say she didn't like the way Ruby acted on holiday like the outgoing, flashing the cash, boy chasing Ruby and still he blames Stacey for Ruby throwing herself at Al! :Wal2l:   I felt really bad on Stacey then. She looked really hurt! Must be a mix of hormones coz she normally would of hurled abuse at him! lol

----------


## PR1811

I think her tough act can only take so much of an emotional beating, by the end of the next two weeks there isn't going to be much left of it.  :Crying:

----------


## bradley_fan

And another thing! lol. If Ruby has been hounding Stacey all holiday about whats the matter why when Stacey was willing to talk to her she didn't wanna know?? I tell you that Ruby is going way down in my estimations  :Thumbsdown:   :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> And another thing! lol. If Ruby has been hounding Stacey all holiday about whats the matter why when Stacey was willing to talk to her she didn't wanna know?? I tell you that Ruby is going way down in my estimations


Yeah I think she could have listened more, but I do think when Ruby was talking about her and Stacey running the club, she was trying to cheer her up. Not realising that she was saying all the wrong things. 

It was interesting the way Ruby was speaking, pointing out to Stacey that she couldn't have it all. Like she had a choice between a life living it up with her, or one settling down with Bradley. I suppose that is the choice really. You can't have it all, (not with a baby). It's difficult.

----------


## PR1811

There is some more detailed spoilers for next week on DS.

It does read as if they discuss it and decide to have the abortion but Stacey doesn't seem to sure and on the Thursday asks Sean what its like to kill someone. On Friday Bradley suggests they go away for a few days, it doesn't say if she agrees or not, perhaps this is why they aren't in it the week after. Finally it mentions on Friday that Ruby returns from visiting Johnny with a baby toy, Stacey tells her the baby is gone and Ruby assumes she has had a miscarriage.

So it looks like only Stacey, Bradley, and Max know about the abortion.

----------


## bradley_fan

Next week looks good then! It sounds like Stacey doesn't actually tell Bradley she doesn't want a abortion. Unless I'm just reading it wrong?  :Searchme:  But it does say she's anxious at the clinic but Bradley might just think shes nurvous.
Does anyone know when she tells Ruby? I didn't even know she did! lol

----------


## littlemo

God Stacey sounds devestated! She can't think that her having an abortion is equivalent to the killings Sean has carried out surely?! I know Sean was doing it legally, in the fighting (well he might have killed outside of the army too, I don't know), but she didn't actually kill a 'person'. I feel so sad for her!

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah me too! It'll be a long time before she forgives herself I bet!  :Crying:

----------


## bradley_fan

In heat-
*Monday*-Bradley (who has become abit of a sex symbol in these parts lately!) returns from his training course and is shocked when he is introduced to Stacey's brother Sean. When he blasts Stacey for being moody at his birthday dinner she reveals she's pregnant.
(It has a pic of Sean shaking hands with Bradley and Stacey standing next to them.)

*Tuesday*-A horrified Bradley abandons Stacey after hearing the news of her pregnancy.

*Thursaday*-Max tries so talk what he views as sense to Bradley. But he discovers  that his son can be just as stubborn as him.
(There is a pic of Bradley lying on the bed with Max sitting next to him)

*Friday*-Stacey tries to bury her feelings by going back to work.

----------


## bradley_fan

I'm confused (it doesn't take much!) Does Max try to talk him out of the abortion or talk him into the abortion??  :Confused:

----------


## Sam-Elle

> *Tuesday*-A horrified Bradley abandons Stacey after hearing the news of her pregnancy.


just what she needs right now aey? would of expected more from bradley. :Thumbsdown:   muppet!

----------


## PR1811

> I'm confused (it doesn't take much!) Does Max try to talk him out of the abortion or talk him into the abortion??


Max wants to talk him out of it. There is an interview in the TV Times with Charlie and he reckons Bradley is selfish about it. It also mentions that Stacey drops hints that she wants to keep it. Bradley apparently wants his career and to go travelling around the world and having a baby would ruin it, he is also worried that he could turn out like Max and be a rubbish Dad.

----------


## littlemo

I wish I could see the picture of Bradley and Sean shaking hands. It's never a good sign is it! lol.

----------


## bradley_fan

Ill scan the pic later Littlemo if you'd like.  :Thumbsup:  Seans smiling so he musn't be gunning for Bradley just yet lol but Stacey is standing right beside him I supose....

----------


## bradley_fan

> Max wants to talk him out of it. There is an interview in the TV Times with Charlie and he reckons Bradley is selfish about it. It also mentions that Stacey drops hints that she wants to keep it. Bradley apparently wants his career and to go travelling around the world and having a baby would ruin it, he is also worried that he could turn out like Max and be a rubbish Dad.


Oh ok thanks for that PR. Well I hope Bradley doesn't lose alot of fans coz of this! I do expect better  :Nono:  lol

----------


## littlemo

> Ill scan the pic later Littlemo if you'd like.  Seans smiling so he musn't be gunning for Bradley just yet lol but Stacey is standing right beside him I supose....


Yeah that would be great thanks!  :Smile: 

I reckon Sean could be putting on a front for Stacey's benefit.

----------


## bradley_fan

Twas only a lil section -

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh cheers for that, dearest scanning queen (must start work on making you a crown)!!!  :Big Grin:  

I tell you what in every mag, Ive read, the bambino business features in all of them  (which isn't too surprising really, the mags me & my buds buy are more celeb mags etc...than The Economist or Cross Stitch weekly)!!! :Lol:  

Though the point I'm trying to make (Sorry, its late and I do tend to ramble on when tired) is that in none of these mags has young Bradders coming across in a good light! Even the actor...er....Charlie Clements has said that Bradders is being a selfish and thoughtless git (er, might not have been his actual words!!! lol).

Sooooo.... rather concerned that the powers that be, at Enders, are messing with the ol' character personalities AGAIN!!! I really hope they dont change Bradders personality, because his character is like a breath of fresh air in soapland. 

If Bradders comes across as a total egocentric moron next week, I will be writing to Tel at  Points Of View!!! :Angry:

----------


## bradley_fan

> Oh cheers for that, dearest scanning queen (must start work on making you a crown)!!!  
> 
> I tell you what in every mag, Ive read, the bambino business features in all of them  (which isn't too surprising really, the mags me & my buds buy are more celeb mags etc...than The Economist or Cross stitch weekly)!!! 
> 
> Though the point I'm trying to make (Sorry, its late and I do tend to ramble on when tired) is that in none of these mags has young Bradders coming across in a good light! Even the actor...er....Charlie Clements has said that Bradders is being a (er, might not have been his actual words!!! lol).
> 
> Sooooo.... rather concerned that the powers that be, at Enders, are messing with the ol' character personalities AGAIN!!! I really hope they dont change Bradders personality, because his character is like a breath of fresh air in soapland. 
> 
> If Bradders comes across as a total egocentric moron next week, I will be writing Tel at  Points Of View!!!


Oh pinkbanana you do spoil me!  :Lol:  
I must buy the mag with our charlie interview in (coz I'm an expert at buying the right mags now!  :Thumbsup:  ) which one is it?
I hope Bradley will be really sweet and earn back Bradleys good name if he is goin to act like a "selfish and thoughtless git"  :Lol:  and I hope good old Stace puts him back in his place if he doesn't!!

How funny would it be if on a calm sunday afternoon we all suddenly hear Terry Wogan screaming abuse at eastenders from our very own Pinkbanana lmao!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Oh pinkbanana you do spoil me!  
> I must buy the mag with our charlie interview in (coz I'm an expert at buying the right mags now!  ) which one is it?
> I hope Bradley will be really sweet and earn back Bradleys good name if he is goin to act like a "selfish and thoughtless git"  and I hope good old Stace puts him back in his place if he doesn't!!


Well there's an interview with Chas in Soaplife and in TV Times (nice pic of him with a guitar in that one(well if you are into guitars you might like the pic!). lol

There's probably others, but most of the mags kind of blur into one after you have been reading them all, in StarBucks for a good hour, while drinking an abundance of coffee and muffins (no wonder I cant sleep now)!!!

Edit: Im impressed that you are buying all the right mags now!!! Wowee an expert now?! Thats something to put on the ol' CV, along with being  Deanooo's No 1 Fan! lol

----------


## bradley_fan

> Well there's an interview with Chas in Soaplife and in TV Times (nice pic of him with a guitar in that one(well if you are into guitars you might like the pic!). lol
> 
> There's probably others, but most of the mags kind of blur into one after you have been reading them all, in Star Bucks for a good hour, while drinking an abundance of coffee and muffins (no wonder I cant sleep now)!!!


lol all hyped up with caffine! I'm really tired but can't sleep...  :Confused:  so I'm sitting here bored out my brains waching Catherine Tate  :Lol:  
Well I must buy one of the two. Probably the cheapest one seen aso I'm potless!  :Angry:  
Anyhooo! lol. I wounder if they do go away (when Bradley suggests again for about the 1000000th time!) So that could be why they arn't mentioned the week after. Or maybe it's just a week full of Honey and Billy?  :Searchme:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> lol all hyped up with caffine! I'm really tired but can't sleep...  so I'm sitting here bored out my brains waching Catherine Tate  
> Well I must buy one of the two. Probably the cheapest one seen aso I'm potless!  
> Anyhooo! lol. I wounder if they do go away (when Bradley suggests again for about the 1000000th time!) So that could be why they arn't mentioned the week after. Or maybe it's just a week full of Honey and Billy?


Yeah, maybe they do get away for a few days (bet that would be a fun break, nearly as good as spending two weeks with Rubeeeee). lol

I think (referring back to one of the many mags Ive read in the last 24 hrs) that Stace gives him the cold shoulder for a while. Oh and I quote ol Chas here "Stacey starts avoiding Bradley and things are very awkward between them when he *finally* sees her again."

Sooo maybe they dont go away, she just spends the following week avoiding the selfish/self centred git! Think I maybe going off Bradders!!! :Sick:  

(did you see Edit of my last post, Brad Fan?)

----------


## bradley_fan

> Edit: Im impressed that you are buying all the right mags now!!! Wowee an expert now?! Thats something to put on the ol' CV, along with being  Deanooo's No 1 Fan! lol


 :Lol:  Oooh it's already on PB don't you worry!! I also mentioned I had to fight for the title of Deano's No1 fan from a fan in denial and who is high off coffee  :Rotfl:  Only joking of corse I know talking about your secret lust for Deano is no laughing matter  :Nono:

----------


## bradley_fan

> Yeah, maybe they do get away for a few days (bet that would be a fun break, nearly as good as spending two weeks with Rubeeeee). lol
> 
> I think (referring back to one of the many mags Ive read in the last 24 hrs) that Stace gives him the cold shoulder for a while. Oh and I quote ol Chas here "Stacey starts avoiding Bradley and things are very awkward between them when he *finally* sees her again."
> 
> Sooo maybe they dont go away, she just spends the following week avoiding the selfish/self centred git! Think I maybe going off Bradders!!! 
> 
> (did you see Edit of my last post, Brad Fan?)


Hmm...knowing Bradders he brakes into the Slater mantion and forces Stacey to talk to him! If I was her I'd make him get on da floor and beg for forgiveness!
Oooooh brain wave!!! Maybe that pic that I posted before with Bradley and Stacey talking in the street and Staceys crying is when they meet again coz Stace looks very upset!  :Crying:  
I hope Bradley goes back to his old ways soon after. I can see him being unpopular to the public if he carries on like this!  :Angry:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Oooh it's already on PB don't you worry!! I also mentioned I had to fight for the title of Deano's No1 fan from a fan in denial and who is high off coffee  Only joking of corse I know talking about your secret lust for Deano is no laughing matter


Arh....I see you saw my edit!!!  :Rotfl:   Very funny... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Oh is there another like you out there, who has a crush on young Deanooooo too?! Bet the other Deanooo fan is already tucked up in a padded cell somewhere, better be careful, otherwise you'll be in the adjacent cell to her before you know it!!!  :Lol:  

Talking of er mental folk, have you read anywhere about Jean coming back into EE? Rather concerned as Ive heard nothing, I really love the character of Jean - bless.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Arh....I see you saw my edit!!!   Very funny... 
> 
> Oh is there another like you out there, who has a crush on young Deanooooo too?! Bet the other Deanooo fan is already tucked up in a padded cell somewhere, better be careful, otherwise you'll be in the adjacent cell to her before you know it!!!  
> 
> Talking of er mental folk, have you read anywhere about Jean coming back into EE? Rather concerned as Ive heard nothing, I really love the character of Jean - bless.


Haha! Oooh your treding on thin ice now mate!!  :Lol:  
 :Ponder:  ....I'm sure I read on DS or something like that, someone said she's back on October. Not sure if it's true though. I think it probs will be something like xmas time to make up a big story. I can't really warm to Jean to be honest. I still think of her when she had a brakedown and she was calling Stacey and stuff coz I remember feeling sooooooooo bad for Stacey. I know she probs didn't mean what she was saying but I found it really scary! I still want her to come back though and then maybe she can change my opinion of her  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Oooooh brain wave!!! Maybe that pic that I posted before with Bradley and Stacey talking in the street and Staceys crying is when they meet again coz Stace looks very upset!  :


Brain wave?! Do Deanoooo fans have no of those, a brain I mean!  :Ponder:  (Only joking Bradley fan  :Smile:  - just out of interest, do you think you will change your user name now to DEANOOO FAN?!) lol

I think that pic is when Bradley first comes back from his course, and meets Sean who gives him the third degree about how serious he is about young Stace (abit rich, seeing as Sean himself got up one Xmas morning and left Stace to look after mental mother Slater on her own!).

Anyway going to have to go to bed, good night, Bradley fan, whoops I mean Deanooo fan! lol Nice talking to you!!!

----------


## bradley_fan

How did I end up having the label Deano fan??!!  :Lol:  
Yeah I think I'll toddle off to bed too! Night PB xxx

----------


## Pinkbanana

> How did I end up having the label Deano fan??!!


Aw bless you, you're a good laugh Bradley fan!!! lol 

Im sure you'll warm to Mad Mother Slater when (if) she returns!!! Cant wait for the mother and son reunion!!! :EEK!:

----------


## PR1811

Pics for tonights episode:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_1.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_6.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_7.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_11.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_12.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_13.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_14.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_16.jpg

----------


## bradley_fan

> Aw bless you, you're a good laugh Bradley fan!!! lol 
> 
> Im sure you'll warm to Mad Mother Slater when (if) she returns!!! Cant wait for the mother and son reunion!!!


Haha you too!
Yeah I think I probably will warm to her. I take time to warm to everyone! (not our Bradley of corse) Like I didn't like dawn when she first came in but I think she's canny now!

Thanks for the pics PR! Stacey looks very upset!!

----------


## EE Rocks

Thanks for the Pictures PR!! Looks like some emotional scenes coming up.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i really feel sorry for stacey at the moment, i think deep down she wants this baby but she wants it with bradley and since she was given the ultimatum from bradders its me or the baby, she feels rail roaded into the abortion.

their is a very caring stacey which we dont get to see very often, and this could have been the perfect opportunity too show it

----------


## Kisha

Having read Bradley Fan's spoilers *Thanks for the scans btw!* I feel cheated.

 I can't believe TPTB are doing this to the character of Bradley. Personality transplant over and over again to suit one storyline. The Brady we all know and love would have noticed something was wrong with her straight away. Knowing him, he probably would have delayed his departure to know what's going on. But no, he had to ask for a quickie, which is SO not like him.

Then he practically turns his back on Stacey when she tells him and leaves her dealing with this on her own only to tell her to have the abortion. Cruel if you ask me. I'm so disappointed because 1)One week is not enough 2)It could have been so much better. *If* it happens exactly like the mags have said, I'd rather delete next week's episodes of my memory for good.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Having read Bradley Fan's spoilers *Thanks for the scans btw!* I feel cheated.
> 
>  I can't believe TPTB are doing this to the character of Bradley. Personality transplant over and over again to suit one storyline. The Brady we all know and love would have noticed something was wrong with her straight away. Knowing him, he probably would have delayed his departure to know what's going on. But no, he had to ask for a quickie, which is SO not like him.
> 
> Then he practically turns his back on Stacey when she tells him and leaves her dealing with this on her own only to tell her to have the abortion. Cruel if you ask me. I'm so disappointed because 1)One week is not enough 2)It could have been so much better. *If* it happens exactly like the mags have said, I'd rather delete next week's episodes of my memory for good.


Your welcome! and I agree with all the above!! I may have to change my opinion of Bradders after next week but hopefully he'll redeem himself in the near future!

Loved it tonight!! Lacey and Robs acting was mint!! :Thumbsup:  I liked the bit when they were joking around calling each other  :Lol:   " Your still a short ****!"

----------


## EE Rocks

Lacey was Amazing tonight!! Top actress. More awards coming her way methinks :Thumbsup:  . I felt for Stacey. I also liked the banter with her and Sean, was funny all the name-calling lol. Is it just me who thought they were acting more like a couple than Brothers and sisters?  OT/ Does anyone know how many posts you need before you can get a banner: I'm confused.

----------


## PR1811

No mention them in todays new spoilers. Mostly stuff about Sean and how Ruby flirts with him he's annoyed about and plans to leave 'til he finds out she's rich. Also mentions that Sean and Charlie clash over Stacey's mood.

----------


## bradley_fan

I wonder how they clash over her mood  :Confused:

----------


## littlemo

> I wonder how they clash over her mood


I think Charlie might be in the dark about the 'abortion business'. He probably insists on trying to talk to Stacey and ask her what's wrong, and Sean might be like 'give her some space' or something. 

It seems like Ruby is left to think it's a miscarriage, so Charlie might have the same feeling.

----------


## bradley_fan

New pics from Heat! They are small like the ones in OK but still new. I shall scan them later. Underneath just says what we already know but under one it says "Lacey Turner deserves to win every acting gong goin." Which is nice! Also it says after the abortion she is really quiet and nothing like Stacey at all. Must have really hit her hard!!  :Crying:

----------


## bradley_fan

there is a preview of Stacey and Ruby up on the website. Stacey must have just told Ruby she's pregnant and Rubys asking her loads of questions like "does Bradley know, have you seen a doctor?" It also sounds like Stacey is baking Bradley a birthday cake!! Awww!!  :Lol:

----------


## bradley_fan

Wasn't as much of a conversation between Stacey and Sean as I would of hoped but was still good! Robert is a mint actor I think! He'll definetley stir things up!
I don't understand how that drop didn't kill Al! Oooh the pain!  :Sick:

----------


## PR1811

Um, here is the pics for Mondays episode  :Smile: 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_1.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_4.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_5.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_6.jpg - lol
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_9.jpg - be afraid!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_13.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_16.jpg -  :Sad:

----------


## bradley_fan

Woa your on the ball PR! Mondays pics already! Thanks alot!  :Thumbsup:  
I feel scared for Bradley lol.

----------


## BlackKat

> Woa your on the ball PR! Mondays pics already! Thanks alot!


I think it's because Monday is a Bank Holiday, so there won't be anyone in that day to upload them.  :Smile:

----------


## bradley_fan

> I think it's because Monday is a Bank Holiday, so there won't be anyone in that day to upload them.


Oooh Yeah good thinkn'! lol  :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

I feel scared for Bradley too. Somebody says on DS that Sean beats Bradley up when he finds out about the abortion.

Watched the new clip on BBC website. Stacey and Ruby. It's quite funny the way Stacey's behaving, making a cake for Bradley's birthday, just keeping up a pretence. It's just the way you'd expect her to behave. I can see her acting really cold throughout Bradley's birthday party and then exploding.

I was looking at the scenes, and it seems like some are missing. There must be more to Bradley's birthday party than that?! Surely they'd have to work up to Stacey's outburst.

----------


## PR1811

I don't think they actually get to the meal as Stacey storms out then she finally tells him out in the square (probably in the 29th minute  :Smile: )

----------


## bradley_fan

> I feel scared for Bradley too. Somebody says on DS that Sean beats Bradley up when he finds out about the abortion.


Beats Bradley up!! Nooo!!  :Crying:  I wonder how Stacey will react to that. I hope she still cares!! I think she will....

----------


## bradley_fan



----------


## bradley_fan



----------


## Pinkbanana

Thank you, scanning Queen (Bradders fan)! lol

Bless, I feel soooo sorry for young Stace, and if Bradders is a bit of a git to her next week, then I hope Sean does punch his lights out! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Thank you, scanning Queen (Bradders fan)! lol
> 
> Bless, I feel soooo sorry for young Stace, and if Bradders is a bit of a git to her next week, then I hope Sean does punch his lights out! lol


lol. I'll have to wait and see how Bradley is first. I hope he isn't a git. It's just typical, all these months, since they got together, he's been nothing but a gentleman and now Sean comes into it, and he has to behave like a prat! 

And I get the feeling that if Sean starts off hating you it will take a lot to get back in good books.

----------


## bradley_fan

Your welcome my Deano obsessed buddy! :Lol:  
As disopointed with Bradley as I am I still don't want him to get the life nocked out of him! But I kinda do hope it happens (sorry Bradders!) just to see Staceys reaction!

----------


## littlemo

> Your welcome my Deano obsessed buddy! 
> As disopointed with Bradley as I am I still don't want him to get the life nocked out of him! But I kinda do hope it happens (sorry Bradders!) just to see Staceys reaction!


I reckon if Sean does beat Bradley up, Bradley will hide it from Stacey. He'll probably know how important it is for her to have her brother in her life, and knowing that he probably deserved it anyway. He won't want to make her more upset than she already is.

----------


## bradley_fan

> I reckon if Sean does beat Bradley up, Bradley will hide it from Stacey. He'll probably know how important it is for her to have her brother in her life, and knowing that he probably deserved it anyway. He won't want to make her more upset than she already is.


Oooh yeah that would be good. And it would bring back the good old thoughtful Bradley we all know and love!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

> Oooh yeah that would be good. And it would bring back the good old thoughtful Bradley we all know and love!!


Yeah. But I reckon Max will probably spoil his plans, and either reveal all to Stacey, or get his own revenge. This is getting exciting!

----------


## BlackKat

From the Mirror:

_26 August 2006
FROM BRAD TO WORSE
Stacey reveals she's pregnant to boyfriend Bradley on his birthday
By Tony Stewart

What do you give a chap like Bradley Branning for his 19th birthday when heâs so immature he still has a lifetime membership to The Thunderbirds fan club and the James Bond theme is the ringtone on his mobile? 

If not a Scale Electrix, then money from his mum, a laptop from dad Max, and a tacky silver identity bracelet from girlfriend Stacey, plus a family dinner on Monday. 

Rather than reveal to him her medical condition, Stace has another priority for the celebrations and is up to her elbows in baking powder. âI âavenât âad chance to tell âim, âave I?â she snaps at her best mate. âLook, Rubes, Iâve got this cake to makeâ¦â

And a bun in the oven â as she finally tells the horrified birthday boy her news. Then things just go from Brad to worse in one of those angst-ridden and depressing weeks of episodes as they decide what to do.

Amazingly, itâs the once infamous slapper Stacey who seems more than keen to embrace motherhood.

âIâm 17,â she tells Bradley in one of their many tearful confrontations. âThis isnât exactly my life plan. âAve a kid. Unmarried mum. But it âappens. People are âappy. Anâ I love youâ¦â

Unfortunately, promoted to Chief Paper Clip Counter at the city bank, Bradley has other priorities, and he doesnât want to end up a teenage dad like his own father.

âI just donât want this baby,â he heartlessly tells Stacey. âI donât fink I can âandle it. Weâve got our whole lives ahead of us. My whole lifeâ¦ I fink you should âave an abortion.â

But when they arrive at the clinic, can they go through with it?_

----------


## bradley_fan

Thanks for that. Sounds like he is quite heartless through the whole thing  :Crying:  I think it'll be a very sad week.
I heard that Ruby finds out about the pregnancy because Honey asks Stacey if she'd like to feel the baby kick and she says no so Ruby comfronts her.

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I saw the picture with Honey! ah! 

You know i've been thinking more about this storyline, and what I think would be great is if Stacey kept the baby without telling Bradley. After the abortion he's feeling guilty isn't he?! He asks her to move in with him. Which proves to her how much she means to him. 

Imagine she broke the news to him after they move in together that she's still pregnant. After he's made that commitment to her.

It's a long shot, but I think it would be great!

Of course there would be a huge fall out, but he couldn't leave her could he?!

----------


## littlemo

You know what, I think i'm just going to make up my own ending! lol. 

Until I watch it on screen I am going to refuse to believe that Stacey has an abortion, and I'm just going to live in denial lol.

I think i'm going to be in for disapointment.

----------


## littlemo

God Stacey must love Bradley to pieces! ah. 

Hope to see him grovel and beg for forgiveness!

----------


## bradley_fan

Lmao yeah Littlemo you live in denial!  :Lol:  
Yeah she must love him loads. Now I'm thinking maybe she loves him more than he loves her! Coz it's really unfair the way he's gonna treat her!  :Angry:  well if the mags are right!And she tells him she loves him again and he probably won't say it back  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## littlemo

> Lmao yeah Littlemo you live in denial!  
> Yeah she must love him loads. Now I'm thinking maybe she loves him more than he loves her! Coz it's really unfair the way he's gonna treat her!  well if the mags are right!And she tells him she loves him again and he probably won't say it back


Yeah, I know. I just cannot believe that Bradley won't admit how he feels about her, even after this. I hope when he asks her to move in with him, he says he loves her. 

I am starting to believe that she loves him more too. I'm very upset!  :Crying:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I heard Sean gives Bradley a good beating after learning that Stacey got an abortion because Bradley didn't want the baby..a bit harsh isn't it?!

It sounds like Bradley is being heartless from reading the magazines but sometimes they are misleading, i think it was in Soaplife, it said that Bradley makes Stacey have an abortion!

----------


## littlemo

> I heard Sean gives Bradley a good beating after learning that Stacey got an abortion because Bradley didn't want the baby..a bit harsh isn't it?!
> 
> It sounds like Bradley is being heartless from reading the magazines but sometimes they are misleading, i think it was in Soaplife, it said that Bradley makes Stacey have an abortion!


It is harsh, I'm sure i'll be upset for Bradley. But then again, you can see the point of view of Sean as well. 

I can see a bit of a Sharon and Dennis forming here, can you?!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> It is harsh, I'm sure i'll be upset for Bradley. But then again, you can see the point of view of Sean as well. 
> 
> I can see a bit of a Sharon and Dennis forming here, can you?!


Yeah i am sure Sean would be upset when Stacey has the abortion..i wonder if Sean will like Bradley though after beating him up?! I doubt it!

I can see Sharon and Dennis forming here a bit too, it is quite similiar.

I heard Bradley and Stacey move in together at the Brannings (i think i read) who asks to move in together though, Bradley or Stacey?

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah i am sure Sean would be upset when Stacey has the abortion..i wonder if Sean will like Bradley though after beating him up?! I doubt it!
> 
> I can see Sharon and Dennis forming here a bit too, it is quite similiar.
> 
> I heard Bradley and Stacey move in together at the Brannings (i think i read) who asks to move in together though, Bradley or Stacey?


Bradley asks Stacey to move in. Apparently it impresses her, because of the whole abortion situation. And it kind of shows her that he's committed to her. 
I thought they moved into Max's. I might be wrong though. 

I don't think Sean will come round to Bradley. At least I don't think he'll come round to him in his head. Possibly he will be a bit like Den in the Sharon/Dennis situation. Manipulating people.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Bradley asks Stacey to move in. Apparently it impresses her, because of the whole abortion situation. And it kind of shows her that he's committed to her. 
> I thought they moved into Max's. I might be wrong though. 
> 
> I don't think Sean will come round to Bradley. At least I don't think he'll come round to him in his head. Possibly he will be a bit like Den in the Sharon/Dennis situation. Manipulating people.


That's who i meant sorry lol, Max's house! I thought it was..their relationship might survive the whole abortion situation then if Bradley asks her to move in with him.

----------


## littlemo

> That's who i meant sorry lol, Max's house! I thought it was..their relationship might survive the whole abortion situation then if Bradley asks her to move in with him.


Yeah, but they might not survive Sean!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Yeah, but they might not survive Sean!


If their relationship is strong enough, they will.

----------


## littlemo

> If their relationship is strong enough, they will.


Yeah, better hope it is then, hey! 

Thinking back to the whole Sharon business, she really did allow herself to be manipulated. But I hope Stacey isn't like that. I hope she stands up for herself.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Yeah, better hope it is then, hey! 
> 
> Thinking back to the whole Sharon business, she really did allow herself to be manipulated. But I hope Stacey isn't like that. I hope she stands up for herself.


Yeah i am sure Stacey will stand up for herself, she will know what she wants and i am sure no one will stop her from getting what she wants. I am sure Stacey would want to make her own decisions over what she wants instead of somebody else telling her what to do and manipulating her.

----------


## littlemo

Yeah but before Den came back Sharon was quite an independent woman, quite fiesty too. And he managed to turn her into some mouse. It took her ages to stand up to him.

Mind you I do think Stacey is more manipulative. Well not lately, but she has been in the past. I hope to see more of that!

----------


## bradley_fan

I kinda think Stacey could be manipulated by Sean! I don't really know why I just do.  :Searchme:

----------


## bradley_fan

Does anyone else think its abit wierd Bradley asks Stacey to move into Max's? Just its not really his house to invite people into is it?!  :Lol:

----------


## PR1811

Surely they won't move in to Max's not when a few weeks beforehand there wasn't enough room for Bradley by himself. I would have thought she would move in to the Brannings but I can't see Dot being too happy about it.

----------


## EE Rocks

> 


Thanks for the scan. I agree with them about Lacey. :Clap:

----------


## EE Rocks

> 


I can't wait to see this- it should be wicked!!

There spot on, EE is good again (IMO)

----------


## bradley_fan

> Surely they won't move in to Max's not when a few weeks beforehand there wasn't enough room for Bradley by himself. I would have thought she would move in to the Brannings but I can't see Dot being too happy about it.


I would expect them to move into the Brannings too. There will be more room there! I bet in Max's they can bearly move!! In Mondays episode it looked like Bradley was back in the Brannings anyway. :Confused:  
I think Jim would be ok with Dot might be like " Oooh I say!!" every time Stacey says flamin'!  :Lol:

----------


## bradley_fan

Your welcome EE Rocks!  :Thumbsup:   I agree too, its nice what they said about Stacey and Bradley.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Your welcome my Deano obsessed buddy!


You can really go off some folk, rather quickly... bradley (Deanooo) fan! lol

I think, Max should cough up and help them get a little pad of their own. Cant see it working out if Bradders and Stace did move into Max's, as the good folk on here have said, it would be too crowded!

Also if Bradders has now got his promotion then maybe he could afford to pay rent on somewhere (a cardboard box outside the minutemart perhaps?). lol

----------


## littlemo

> I kinda think Stacey could be manipulated by Sean! I don't really know why I just do.


Well she's already being manipulated by him. He lied to her about the badge, and now she's got this perception of him that is false. Plus she obviously cares about him deeply, so I doubt Bradley would come before her own brother. Even though Sean abandoned her, Stacey's got a sense of loyalty. Her mum comes first in everything, and I reckon Sean will be added to that list now. 

Of course her mum might convince Stacey that Sean can't be trusted, and that she shouldn't risk her relationship with Bradley for him. Possibly?!

----------


## littlemo

I think Max might be the one that suggests Stacey moving in. I doubt Bradley would ask her without his say so.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I dont get how Bradders ends up living at Max's? 

He had moved back into the Senior Brannings abode, when demented mother Branning appeared, and he was there when Stace called around after she had returned from her hols!

Soooo does he have another fall out with Jim, and gets kicked out again? Its not ideal moving into a packed house otherwise, I would have thought.

Rather confused (and it doesnt take much!) lol

----------


## littlemo

Yeah, I am too. Not long now till Bradley comes back! yah!  :Clap:  

Exciting!

----------


## littlemo

Imagine Stacey announced on Christmas Day that she didn't have an abortion after all and handed him the money back! lol. That would be a classic.

Getting a bit carried away I think. Still might be an idea for my script.

----------


## EE Rocks

> Imagine Stacey announced on Christmas Day that she didn't have an abortion after all and handed him the money back! lol. That would be a classic.
> 
> Getting a bit carried away I think. Still might be an idea for my script.


Actually i could imagine that happening!! You know how EE like something dramatic at Christmas, so this would be it!! It would be wicked.

----------


## littlemo

> Actually i could imagine that happening!! You know how EE like something dramatic at Christmas, so this would be it!! It would be wicked.


It would be a great way of bringing back 'manipulative' Stacey! lol. But I think looking at the spoilers Stacey's way too upset to be fooling anyone. Plus she tells Ruby and Sean she went ahead with it. Of course that could be part of her game plan. 

I don't think she'd do that to somebody she loved though.

----------


## bradley_fan

Can't wait till Monday! I can just see the scene now... "I'm pregnant!!" duff duff duff! I hope Stacey doesn't act herself _too_ much at Brads bday bash! I always feel embarrasst for him when she does stuff like that! (e.g when he asked her to come round for tea ages ago before they were really going out. She wouldn't eat coz she said she was on a diet or something :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) 
Raaaggghhhh I'm borred!  :Wal2l:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I know what you mean. She acts up instead of saying what's on her mind. It can get a bit annoying sometimes! And you can tell Bradley gets frustrated by it.

----------


## EE Rocks

> Can't wait till Monday! I can just see the scene now... "I'm pregnant!!" duff duff duff! I hope Stacey doesn't act herself _too_ much at Brads bday bash! I always feel embarrasst for him when she does stuff like that! (e.g when he asked her to come round for tea ages ago before they were really going out. She wouldn't eat coz she said she was on a diet or something ) 
> Raaaggghhhh I'm borred!


Your not the only one. I am bored as hell here. :Wal2l:  I can't wait till Monday too, but i don't think she'll say "I'm pregnant" at the end :Cheer:  .

----------


## littlemo

> Your not the only one. I am bored as hell here. I can't wait till Monday too, but i don't think she'll say "I'm pregnant" at the end .


So you think we'll see them talk a bit about the pregnancy on Monday's episode?!

You know when they go to the abortion clinic, will Bradley wait outside in the waiting room when Stacey goes in?! I'm just thinking about whether Stacey could get away with not having it done, if she was trying to deceive him.

And by the way i'm bored too! lol. 

I'm probably talking a load of bull.

----------


## littlemo

Anyway what can we talk about?! lol. 

Can you imagine what Christmas day is going to be like if Stacey and Bradley are still a couple?! lol. 

Mo, Charlie, Tanya, Max, Sean, Stacey, Bradley, possibly Jean. It's going to be a mad house. They are bound to have it together. Stacey and Bradley won't want to leave each other on Christmas day, and both sets of families will want them. I'm sure they'll be fights galore! lol.

----------


## EE Rocks

lol not really much to talk about is there? :Stick Out Tongue:   I can't wait till christmas- it will be a mad house and i like that. That slater house has been to quiet for to long. It's going to be Bradley's first christmas in albert sqaure!! :Angel:  I think they'll still be a couple- wonder what will happen though.

----------


## bradley_fan

Awww Stacey and Bradley at Christmas!!  :Wub:  It would be a good scene all them sitting round the table (don't forget Dot and Jim!) although it would be better if Stacey had a big baby in her belly but nevermind! lol.
I think Bradley probably does go in with her. Just coz shes scared so he might go in to try and keep her calm or something....might not though! We can dream can't we Littlemo!  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> Awww Stacey and Bradley at Christmas!!  It would be a good scene all them sitting round the table (don't forget Dot and Jim!) although it would be better if Stacey had a big baby in her belly but nevermind! lol.
> I think Bradley probably does go in with her. Just coz shes scared so he might go in to try and keep her calm or something....might not though! We can dream can't we Littlemo!


Yeah. And i've been thinking about my long shot theory, and it seems pretty impossible. If she did announce it at Christmas, she'd be about 4 or even 5 months pregnant. It's bound to show. 

Would Bradley actually be allowed in the room while the abortion is taking place. It's an operation isn't it?! I'm not sure. But it doesn't seem like there's anywhere she could escape, even if he waited in the waiting room, unless she went through the bathroom window or something! lol.

Do you know how long you have to stay in the clinic for?! just out of curiosity.

----------


## littlemo

Do you think we'll have many scenes with them in the clinic? I hope so. 

Do you remember the stuff with Billy and Little Mo, when they sat there for ages on the steps outside debating whether she should go through with it or not. I hope it's going to be like that for Stacey and Bradley. 

They should stretch the emotional scenes out. I hope to see every episode with Bradley and Stacey dominating them all next week.

----------


## Jojo

> Yeah. And i've been thinking about my long shot theory, and it seems pretty impossible. If she did announce it at Christmas, she'd be about 4 or even 5 months pregnant. It's bound to show. 
> 
> Would Bradley actually be allowed in the room while the abortion is taking place. It's an operation isn't it?! I'm not sure. But it doesn't seem like there's anywhere she could escape, even if he waited in the waiting room, unless she went through the bathroom window or something! lol.
> 
> Do you know how long you have to stay in the clinic for?! just out of curiosity.


 Bradley wouldn't be allowed in the room whilst the termination was actually being done as its an operation under a general anasthetic (sp?) at that early stage.  He would have to wait outside.  As long as Stacey was being discharged into someones care and didn't have any reactions to the anasthetic, she would leave the hospital/clinic the same day.

----------


## EE Rocks

> Do you think we'll have many scenes with them in the clinic?


There is some in the Clinic. I saw it in Inside soap.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, apparently they filmed in a real clinic, as Charlie (Bradders) said that he felt like they had really done it (aborted the bambino) when they came out!! So the acting should be very realistic this week, I imagine!!!

Oh hopefully there wont be too many scenes in the abortion clinic, as that would be very depressing, and rather uncomfortable viewing (I personally think)...

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah i heard they filmed in a real clinic, it's going to be soo depressing next week.

----------


## littlemo

I'm upset already!  :Crying:  

There's going to be nothing but trauma ahead for Stacey isn't there. What with Ruby going soon, her many conversations with Jean looming (i've heard in October she comes into it). Her many conversations with Bradley, it's going to be awful. 

But fantastic for us! Love Stacey! Hope to see her a lot in the coming months.

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah, love Stace! I didn't know Jean was coming back. I hope it's better than her appearance this year, i thought it was a bit of a let-down. Hopefully she'll stay for christmas. Poor Stacey though, getting rid of baby branning, Best mate leaving soon......whatever next?

----------


## Abbie

> Oh hopefully there wont be too many scenes in the abortion clinic, as that would be very depressing, and rather uncomfortable viewing (I personally think)...


 i know i hope that too, cos i know i probably wouldnt be able to watch at all, cos i wouldnt want to feel too sad and depressed, cos well it is thatkind of time for them

----------


## EE Rocks

Aww, tonight is going to be emotional, i have seen a picture with Stacey crying.

----------


## Abbie

awwww, does mean i have to go out and buy a box of tissues?
is there any chance you can post the pic on here?

----------


## littlemo

> awwww, does mean i have to go out and buy a box of tissues?
> is there any chance you can post the pic on here?


I think Tuesday and Thursday is going to be more of a tearjerker than tonight's.

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah, it probably will be, Little Mo. I just saw the picture on DS, abblette. :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah.

I don't like to go on too much about the future, cause we haven't even seen this weeks yet, but I was thinking;

Do you reckon Stacey will take a long time before she can sleep with Bradley again? I can see her insisting to go on the pill when she does.

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah she probably will, can't see her not doing that again! :Nono:  

Nice picture of sean and Stacey on the EE website, the background picture, aww.

----------


## Abbie

> I think Tuesday and Thursday is going to be more of a tearjerker than tonight's.


 ok, erm ive read the spoilers am i missing soemthing wh will tues and thurs be sadder?

----------


## littlemo

> ok, erm ive read the spoilers am i missing soemthing wh will tues and thurs be sadder?


Do you want to be spoilt or not?! lol. 

She has an abortion. 

I didn't want to have to say that! lol.

----------


## EE Rocks

oh, how wrong was I, littleMo? You are right about how it ends tonight, i have seen the piccies and that ["I'm am pregnant"] is at the end. :Clap:

----------


## littlemo

> oh, how wrong was I, littleMo? You are right about how it ends tonight, i have seen the piccies and that is at the end.


Well I looked at the screencaps too. I'm not a psychic or anything! lol. 

But even though I know they can't have much time to talk tonight about the situation. There seems to be some nice moments between Sean, Stacey and Bradley. And the birthday and everything. I bet it's going to be good!  

It's going to be an exciting week!

----------


## littlemo

I'm gonna try my best not to look at the pictures for tomorrow. It just spoils it too much!

----------


## Abbie

> Do you want to be spoilt or not?! lol. 
> 
> She has an abortion. 
> 
> I didn't want to have to say that! lol.


oops sorry i already knew that, i dont know how but i strted to confuse myself, and i began to think that soemthing else was going on lol

----------


## littlemo

> oops sorry i already knew that, i dont know how but i strted to confuse myself, and i began to think that soemthing else was going on lol


That's o.k.  :Smile:  

I want to confuse myself as well, I really don't want to know about it. 

Why are you here, I hear you ask?! I don't know! lol.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well of all the guys that i have saw come and go on the square i never saw bradley acting like that i always thought he would obviously have and input but no matter what he thought he would always go along with whatever stacey truley wanted and not make her choose between him and the baby is that him showing his true colours maybe

----------


## Pinkbanana

> well of all the guys that i have saw come and go on the square i never saw bradley acting like that i always thought he would obviously have and input but no matter what he thought he would always go along with whatever stacey truley wanted and not make her choose between him and the baby is that him showing his true colours maybe


Sadly feel he's getting a typical EE personality transplant! Cant believe they would portray a popular character in such away too! If he is a git this week, I wonder if there will be a bit of a public backlash against the character?! :Ponder:  

I for one have gone off young Bradders already a bit!!! :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

> I for one have gone off young Bradders already a bit!!!


 I know me too, its such a shame, i mean its a good storyline but its just a shame bradley at the end of it, will come out to be a person who we wont like.

----------


## EE Rocks

It is a bit hard to believe Bradders would force her to have an abortion, bradders wouldn't hurt a fly, he's just not like that. :Angry:   :Crying:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Abbie

> It is a bit hard to believe Bradders would force her to have an abortion, bradders wouldn't hurt a fly, he's just not like that.


awww i know but i guess we'll have to watch it and see how it happens.

----------


## PR1811

Oh dear, tomorrows preview clip is straight after tonight and Bradley is handling it rather badly  :Sad:

----------


## EE Rocks

I can't find it anywhere (the preview clip that is).

----------


## littlemo

Good episode, but not fantastic! Hopefully tomorrow night will be a real dramatic episode! 

Hey did anyone hear Sean say to Stacey, wait a few weeks tell Bradley then, if he's as decent a guy as you say he is, he'll stand by you. Any possiblity they are hinting at something?! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Oh dear, tomorrows preview clip is straight after tonight and Bradley is handling it rather badly


Oh what does he say/do, PR1811?!  :Sad:

----------


## PR1811

You are clutching at straws aint ya littlemo  :Smile: 

What a cruel suggestion that she shouldn't mention it for a few weeks, how would that help?!

If you can't see the clip open the preview window and then press Shift+F5 to force a refresh, that should work

----------


## Pinkbanana

I tell you what if they go on and on about Bradders bloomin' promotion tomorrow, like they did today, I'll not be a happy bunny!!!

Yeah we all know he's a career boy now, and thats going to be one of the major reasons why he doesnt want the bambino, but please....stop laying it on soooo thick with a trowl!!!

Also hear Sean (oh lovely Sean :Wub:  ) saying about how you dont really know someone until the bullets start flying!!! Well I guess thats a huge clue that Bradders isnt going to handle it at all well tomorrow! :Angry:

----------


## PR1811

I think he is basically angry that she didn't tell him and that everyone seems to know except him. He yells out to the square "is there anyone who doesn't know?!" Stacey is crying and says "Why are you being like this?" and he says "'cos I don't like being lied to!" and she says "I'm not lying!" he then asks why she didn't tell him sooner and she says she was scared of what it would mean for them.

I can't bring myself to watch it anymore. Bradley what are you doing!  :Crying:

----------


## BlackKat

*watches preview clip*

...


I'm gonna want to smack Bradley so hard by the end of the week, aren't I?...Either that or the scriptwriters.


However if the abortion storyline means we get hard, bitchy Stacey back I'm all for it. Hopefully she'll smack Bradley's personality back into him.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I can't bring myself to watch it anymore. Bradley what are you doing!


I know how you feel mate! I reckon this could be Enders shooting themselves in the foot....even if they bounce back from this, the ol' Brad and Stace relationship will never be the same or truly ever recover from it. Especially if Stace wanted the bambino....she'll be on a guilt trip for life, and end up resenting him.

Also why, oh why...do they have to change the sweet and loveable Bradders (a breath of fresh air in soapland) into some heartless ****?!  :Angry:  

Oh I am hating this storyline, and its only just begun, got the rest of the week to get through! lol

Funny how a nice hotel and a bag of posh soaps has turned Bradders' head! lol

----------


## PR1811

> However if the abortion storyline means we get hard, bitchy Stacey back I'm all for it. Hopefully she'll smack Bradley's personality back into him.


It doesn't look like it, even in 3wks time Charlie and Sean are still concerned about her sullen mood.  :Sad:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I'm gonna want to smack Bradley so hard by the end of the week, aren't I?...Either that or the scriptwriters.


Yeah....lets get a mob together and storm EE headquarters!!! Take the scriptwriters hostage, and only let them go after they have restored young Bradders to his original state! You know the Bradders who pledged he would never leave or change!!! 

Oh and can we also throw in a request to kill off Deanoooo whilst we are there?!  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah....lets get a mob together and storm EE headquarters!!! Take the scriptwriters hostage, and only let them go after they have restored young Bradders to his original state! You know the Bradders who pledged he would never leave or change!!! 
> 
> Oh and can we also throw in a request to kill off Deanoooo whilst we are there?!


Great idea! I don't want an entire storyline devoted to killing Deano though. Maybe just in the background one episode we see him getting run over by a bus, *evil laugh*  :Rotfl:  Never mentioned again.

----------


## diamond1

Sean is quality...tonight I felt we saw some of the casper rose from dream team there was a subtle dose of sarcasim and flirting (with tanya) bradleys in for a shock if he is angry about the abortion.
I cant help thinking about the way he looked at that budgie last week -bradleys done for!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I cant help thinking about the way he looked at that budgie last week -bradleys done for!


Not that bloomin' budgie again!!! lol I fear more for that, and the brannings rat, myself, than Bradders as they are locked up in cages and he therefore has easily access to them! 

Maybe it will come out in the next few weeks that Sean is a true bunny (rat) boiler! lol  I dont care if he has a collection of rabbits' feet, Im loving him anyway  :Wub:  

I think he should practice his punching technique on Deanooo first, before he has a go at Bradders!!! lol

Edit: feeling so sorry for Stacey at the mo!

----------


## PR1811

There is some more pics on DS for the week:

Tomorrow:
http://images.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps...dleystacey.jpg
http://images.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps..._seantanya.jpg

Thursday:
http://images.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps...dleystacey.jpg

Friday:
http://images.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps...staceyruby.jpg

Oh god, lol  :Crying:   :Sad:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Cheers, for those PR1811!  :Smile: 

Dont blame Tanya for getting stuck in there with Sean!  :Wub:

----------


## diamond1

does anyone else wanna see ralph and abi get it on?

bradleys a proper idiot going around the abortion route ill never forgive him for it if it where me

----------


## littlemo

> You are clutching at straws aint ya littlemo 
> 
> What a cruel suggestion that she shouldn't mention it for a few weeks, how would that help?!


It wouldn't really help. I think Sean was a bit cruel to suggest it too. And I am clutching at straws, i'll admit! 

But they are trying to make Sean the villan of the piece here aren't they?! And if Sean was the driving force in making Stacey keep the baby. There could be some drama to be had there.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I think Bradders is the villian of the piece!!! Booooo!!!  :Angry:

----------


## PR1811

I agree with Bradley that they aren't ready for a child, after all they have only been properly together a couple of months and they are both pretty young. What worries me is how Bradley goes about it  :Sad: 

He should be in fear for his life when Sean finds out she had an abortion and not a miscarriage.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I agree with Bradley that they aren't ready for a child, after all they have only been properly together a couple of months and they are both pretty young. What worries me is how Bradley goes about it 
> 
> He should be in fear for his life when Sean finds out she had an abortion and not a miscarriage.


Exactly, its how he goes about it!!! If its all about him and his feelings then it just plain wrong, not to mention out of character for him to be such a ruthless and heartless git!

Cor blimey, you cant half go off some folk quickly! Bradders has gone down sooo much in my estimation!!!! Especially when he kicks off in the square, then deserts her....to think about it!  :Angry:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

[

bradleys a proper idiot going around the abortion route ill never forgive him for it if it where me[/QUOTE]

i have to agree with you there, i mean if the guy whoi got me pregnant/ up the duff made me choose between the baby and him that would make me hate him just for saying that to me because that should be a joint decision in my opinion, but looks like bradley cant wait to drag her to the abortion clinic.

weird though i never saw stacy as the type of girl who whould let a guy tell her what to do in a situation like this, im seeing bradders in a whole new light and i hope the whole story comes out with bradley as the bad guy, because im not being funny but he was there when the baby was conceived does he think being there when its aborted makes up for his actions.

i have been in that position before where the guy told me him or the baby i told him where to go but ended up losing it anyway but at least i have no regrets

----------


## Pinkbanana

I agree that its weird that a strong character like Stace should go along with the abortion business, especially if she is against doing it, just to keep Bradders happy, and stop her losing him!!! When did she become sooo  dependent on a chap?! :Ponder:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

its another case of an identity transplant, but i have to say i do prefer the i dont give a damn stacy : where has she gone, i miss her

----------


## Pinkbanana

> its another case of an identity transplant, but i have to say i do prefer the i dont give a damn stacy : where has she gone, i miss her


Yep, well they have by all accounts done it to Bradders too (character personality transplant)! 

We have been saying on here (this thread) for yonks that Stace has gone too soft! So the only saving grace of this whole dire abortion storyline, for me, is if she gets her edge back!  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well they need to do something with the storyline after the abortion because if they dont it is a waste of a storyline which could have been good, and the the waste of a good generous character due to him turning bad

----------


## bradley_fan

Oooooh we are hating Bradders at the minute arn't we?!  :Lol:  Well I am too I suppose but I don't think this "heartless git"(lol) infection will last. I can see him in a few months time, stop talking about work (hopefully) and running around after Stacey like he always has done! It'll be his lil' way of begging for forgiveness! I think the writers have just changed his personality for this particular storyline and then they will bring him back to the character we all know and love! :Wub:  Because I don't think they can be that stupid (  :Confused:  ) to change a really popular character into another hated idiot which will probably end up sacked!

----------


## Jojo

Just to throw a spanner in the works though - but why does everyone say that its Bradley that got Stacey pregnant....??

Isn't it a case of it takes two to tango ??

----------


## PR1811

Tonights pics...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_1.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_2.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_3.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_4.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_5.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_6.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_7.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_8.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_9.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_10.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_11.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_12.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_13.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_14.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_15.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_16.jpg

 :Sad:

----------


## bradley_fan

Thanks for them! Is it just them in the whole episode? Looks very depressing!  :Crying:

----------


## Siobhan

> Just to throw a spanner in the works though - but why does everyone say that its Bradley that got Stacey pregnant....??
> 
> Isn't it a case of it takes two to tango ??


totally agree and as they both said last night they are to young for this and it will change their lives.. I don't think Bradley is been selfish in what he is saying/doing..

----------


## BlackKat

> totally agree and as they both said last night they are to young for this and it will change their lives.. I don't think Bradley is been selfish in what he is saying/doing..


I don't blame Bradley for not wanting the baby, and for being worried about what it means for his future. I blame him for riding over Stacey's feelings, and pressuring her into an abortion, which is what it sounds like he does, and which is both selfish and out of character for him.

----------


## Jojo

> I don't blame Bradley for not wanting the baby, and for being worried about what it means for his future. I blame him for riding over Stacey's feelings, and pressuring her into an abortion, which is what it sounds like he does, and which is both selfish and out of character for him.


 But Stacey could say no.

Its a hard decision to make for anyone to make, I know, but at the end of the day, its Staceys decision, not Bradleys.  Ok so she might want to keep him happy and go through with the termination, but that is the wrong reason for doing it.  She needs to sit down with Mo and Charlie and go through her options instead of trying to deal with it on her own.  Wouldn't it be far worse, for Bradley to say, yes go through with the pregnancy, I'll always be there for you and the child, and then a couple of months later the relationship falter and they break up, and then Bradley does exactly what Max did.  They have only been together a few months and are still both very young.  Who knows where their relationship is headed.

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I agree. Just because Bradley doesn't want a baby at this moment in time, I don't think any less of him. He's got his opinion, Stacey's got hers. 

But the thing is if Bradley's got an opposite point of view to her, and he feels like he's being railroaded into something he doesn't want to do. He'd probably resent her for it. She loves him, it could be very hurtful. 

I don't think anybody would want to be a single mother at 17. You should be sure that you've got a lot of support around you. Especially from the people that matter, like Bradley.

----------


## Jojo

> Yeah I agree. Just because Bradley doesn't want a baby at this moment in time, I don't think any less of him. He's got his opinion, Stacey's got hers. 
> 
> But the thing is if Bradley's got an opposite point of view to her, and he feels like he's being railroaded into something he doesn't want to do. He'd probably resent her for it. She loves him, it could be very hurtful. 
> 
> I don't think anybody would want to be a single mother at 17. You should be sure that you've got a lot of support around you. Especially from the people that matter, like Bradley.


 Exactly Littlemo - the main thing will be that Bradley supports her after what happens too and helps her through it, not just lets her get on with things, as long as she lets him.  Being a single parent at 17 is not easy - believe me.  Its hard enough and tiring enough at any age, let alone 17.

----------


## Kim

My opinion of him has depreciated a little. He tells Stacey that HE is too young to have a baby, but she's younger and all he seems to be bothered about is himself. Although it was apparent that Stacey wasn't happy about it at first, she doesn't really want the abortion, as stated by The Tv Mag.

----------


## JustJodi

> Just to throw a spanner in the works though - but why does everyone say that its Bradley that got Stacey pregnant....??
> 
> Isn't it a case of it takes two to tango ??


Yup..both of them are at fault !!!! She should have insisted he had some sort of protection,, and he should have made sure he had them . or she should have had some on hand,, or for cryin out loud go on the pill if they were gonna become SEXUALLY Active,,

----------


## littlemo

> Yup..both of them are at fault !!!! She should have insisted he had some sort of protection,, and he should have made sure he had them . or she should have had some on hand,, or for cryin out loud go on the pill if they were gonna become SEXUALLY Active,,


Well it seems like they used condoms all the time. 

I remember when they were going to have sex, Stacey said she'd get them, but Bradley insisted he did, because he thought it would be more 'gentlemenly' lol.

I reckon sooner or later she would have gone on the pill, but they haven't been sleeping together that long. And I suppose it's more of a longterm solution isn't it?!

----------


## Abbie

Well it was good last, night but i think tonights will be better since we will actually see them talking about it.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I don't blame Bradley for not wanting the baby, and for being worried about what it means for his future. I blame him for riding over Stacey's feelings, and pressuring her into an abortion, which is what it sounds like he does, and which is both selfish and out of character for him.



Total agreed 100% with what you have written, BK!  :Bow:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I know where Bradley is coming from when he says he wouldn't want the baby..he's got a career ahead of him and a future ahead of him..he's too young to become a father and Stacey is too young to become a mother. Bradley shouldn't pressurise Stacey into having an abortion though, it's up to her if she wants to keep the baby.

----------


## PR1811

Preview up for Thursday. Stacey is trying to change his mind but it doesn't look like that's going to happen...

----------


## Abbie

> Preview up for Thursday. Stacey is trying to change his mind but it doesn't look like that's going to happen...


 O dear i feel so sorry for her, She is being rushed into a big decision, and i dont think Bradley is a bad person i just think that he is still panicing.

----------


## bradley_fan

Bradley was (as my mam said) a little **** at the start! I felt like crying when Stacey was saying "please don't just leave me here!"  :Crying:  But further in it was clear he was just paniced and confused about the whole thing. 
Max was excellent I thought! He really tried his best to help them both!  :Thumbsup:  
The preview looks sad! Stacey looks like she's ready to leg it!

----------


## BlackKat

I hope they write Bradley right on Thursday, and he doesn't just ignore her like he seemed to tonight. She said she thought he was right, but quite frankly even Deano could have seen she wasn't sure. And while she shouldn't say yes to an abortion unless she means it, he should be able to see if she doesn't mean it and back off.

Plus I couldn't believe he just left her in the Square, after she begged him not to. Jesus, I know he was panicking and wanted to think, but at least reassure her. "I'll come and get you." What is she, a dog?


Also after tonights episode I have a weird urge to start a Stacey/Max thread.  :Rotfl:  Very worrying.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EE Rocks

I'm a bit dissapointed in Bradders, Stacey looked as though she wanted to keep it, but as Bradders said NO, she agreed.

----------


## bradley_fan

Either Bradley is stupid, blind or ignorant! It was clear Stacey didn't want an abortion! :Crying:   I don't think they'll be back to thier lovey dovey selves in a hurry!

----------


## EE Rocks

Aww, i don't like this. They were my fave couple on EE, but now look what's happening? I hope they stay together! Things were fine before, they argued but always made up and that's how i liked it. :Crying:   :Nono:

----------


## littlemo

Could you believe the way Bradley was reacting at the beginning?! Oh my gosh! That smile that he does, when he's really angry. It's like some sort of horror film! lol. It's like Jekyl and Hyde! 

Bradley saying that Sean and Stacey were plotting against him, and laughing behind his back, what was he on?! seriously. Why would you laugh about something like that?! 

Bradley overeacted about Sean, what exactly has he done to him?! All brothers (on soaps anyway) suss out their sisters boyfriends. Really he should get used to it! I hope they don't get into a fight everytime Sean says something to him. 

I thought that comment about Sean with a gun transporting him down the aisle was funny! I could just imagine that! lol.    

A different turn for Bradley, but I actually enjoyed his dark side! More drama!

----------


## littlemo

Oh my gosh! I just saw that clip for Thursday, wow! 

Bradley's a very scared boy, isn't he?! If Stacey is that emphatic about keeping it she should just get out of there. What the hell is she doing going through with it?! I want to scream at her!  :Smile:  

Don't let Bradley talk you into it Stacey, for crying out loud!

----------


## EE Rocks

But do you think it's a personality Transplant, Littlemo?

Aww, i wish Stacey would confide in Big Mo or Charlie. They would make her keep it.

----------


## littlemo

> But do you think it's a personality Transplant, Littlemo?
> 
> Aww, i wish Stacey would confide in Big Mo or Charlie. They would make her keep it.


He was very mean. I don't know where that came from. It's not like Stacey did much to deserve his anger. He jumped to a lot of false conclusions.

I'm thinking that might have been the way Max reacted to finding out about Bradley all those years ago.

Not sure about the personality transplant thing. I reckon they are building up sides to his character. Like when Stacey got with Bradley they built on her soft side. They are building on Bradley's hard side, being with Stacey, and being influenced by Max.

Yeah I reckon Mo and Charlie would provide her with support. But I reckon she knows she's got people there. She's got Ruby and Sean at least. But I really wish Sean would find out about the abortion and go and talk to her, or Ruby. Anyone?!

----------


## littlemo

In the clip, Stacey says she wants to leave, and Bradley says but you've signed the forms. For heavensake Bradley!

I hope he listens to her, and sits down and talks with her before she goes in. 

Who cares about the bloody forms?! Nobody can make you do it can they?! I'd like to see somebody try to make her! lol. I hope we see her getting stroppy and threaten  one of the nurses! lol.

----------


## littlemo

I just think Bradley is being way too organised about this. He needs for one minute to think with his heart instead of his head. 

Like Stacey was saying about how her head is telling her one thing, and her heart another. It doesn't seem like Bradley is allowing himself to explore his emotions.

I'm jabbering now! lol. 

But I don't think Bradley loves Stacey the way she loves him. No way! He won't even say the words to her. He said that he loved her to Max, but it's not enough. He needs to say it to her. 

I reckon he'll probably find out how much he feels for her when she dumps him. At some time in the future.

----------


## EE Rocks

He needs to think about this proberly. How can you make your mind up soo soon?

----------


## PR1811

I think Bradley wants to get it done quick so that there is no time for either of them to change their mind. I think part of him would want to try and be different to his dad but he's scared he isn't strong enough and the 'easy' way out is for Stacey to have an abortion and everything go back to normal, which obviously it won't. I'd like to think they both have a better discussion at the clinic. I think once it's done Stacey will be gutted for weeks and it will take a lot of effort from Bradley to get her back to normal. That's of course if Bradley doesn't find himself hanging upside down from a rafter if/when Sean finds out.

----------


## bradley_fan

If I was Stacey I'd say I've had two weeks to get used to the idea and get over the shock, you need longer to think about it before we skip into the abortion clinic!
Littlemo, I don't think Bradley will ever say he loves her untill he really has to like you said, she dumps him or something. Or maybe when he tries to get her to move in with him he says it then  :Searchme:  If I was her I wouldn't move untill he said it!!  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

Anyone else see anything developing between Stacey and Max?! I know he's not trying to get it on with his son's pregnant girlfriend, but I could see a future storyline for them. 

It seems like Max is going to be very nice to her throughout this whole thing. And Stacey apparently moves in with them. 

I could see that Stacey might be upset one night after a row with Bradley, Max tries to calm her down and they end up in a clinch. What do you reckon?!

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah, the developing between Stacey and Max was good, they are very good to togther. I wasn't expecting Max to be nice to her, dunno why but she didn't like him before did she?.

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, the developing between Stacey and Max was good, they are very good to togther. I wasn't expecting Max to be nice to her, dunno why but she didn't like him before did she?.


She didn't like him before because Bradley didn't like him. I think she's trying to make the effort now. 

They did have a very good moment between them. Stacey can really stick up for herself. Even with guys like Max and Sean. Well especially with men like Max and Sean. 

Maybe she needs to find someone she can meet her match with?! lol. 

Only temporarily though, I'm not sure I would want her splitting up with Bradley permanently.

----------


## littlemo

I think Stacey was tempting fate though when she was talking about being with Bradley forever. And how there was nobody else for him out there. Great way to stop him feeling trapped! lol. 

I think she could be wrong actually. There's bound to be other women out there who want to be with him, and could actually end up being better.

He seems to be worried he'll end up like his dad. Could he get a wandering eye too?!

----------


## Abbie

> I think Stacey was tempting fate though when she was talking about being with Bradley forever. And how there was nobody else for him out there. Great way to stop him feeling trapped! lol.


  yer i know, good point, but i still think that at that point she was begining to panic more as it became very clear that he didnt want the baby, but shes really scared and possibly trying to convince him to keep it, i dunno thats just what i thought.

----------


## littlemo

> yer i know, good point, but i still think that at that point she was begining to panic more as it became very clear that he didnt want the baby, but shes really scared and possibly trying to convince him to keep it, i dunno thats just what i thought.


Yeah I think you could be right. 

God, why doesn't she just say to Bradley, I need more time. Or 'I want to keep it'. He'd have to go along with what she wants. 

If she kept it he'd come to terms with it in time.

She should just go along with what she wants, not be influenced.

----------


## EE Rocks

Exactly. That "Tough" Stacey Slater wouldn't of been like that, I don't think. She'd stood up to him and said I want the baby. When Stacey cries, all i remember is that tough girl that hardly cried, and i really MISS THAT. :Crying:   :Crying:  As much as it pains me to say this, i have to agree with Lacey that Bradley has made stacey softer. Before he arrived she was a naughty little madam, causing trouble and I liked that and it was entertaining. :Crying:

----------


## Siobhan

I don't think Stacey wants the baby but I don't think she doesn't want it either.. Bradley's reaction is normal.. when I told my boyfriend (I was only with him 3 months) that I was pregnant he said "is it mine?" but not in the way that it sounds... 

Think about it, Stacey is 17, she works on a stall and has no "real" family. Bradley is just beginning to find himself too.. remember he was under his mothers influence all the time and has had nothing but bad experience grown up without his dad. He is scared and is reacting quickly plus he doesn't want to be like his dad and walk out on his child because it is too much for him. But he is right, if they leave it to long it might be too late to change their minds and Stacey herself did say she didn't want to be a single mum.. 

I don't think she is desperate to cling on to Bradley.. they are both exactly what each other needs.. they compliment each other but I can see this coming back to bite them both in the ass, it will be the cause of a breakup I reckon

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I can't believe the way Bradley reacted last night, he said that Stacey lied to him but she's only just found out herself, she didn't know for sure while on holiday and she only seen him 5 minutes when she got back, not really a chance to tell him so i don't understand why Bradley was so angry about that. It was better than Stacey telling him 3 months down the line!

Bradley is definetly being the dominant one in this situation (i said this in the current ep discussion) It's obvious that she will go along with what he says because she will be afraid that she will lose him if she makes a decision of her own to keep the baby. Deep down, i think Stacey wants to keep the baby but she's just trying to make Bradley happy by having the abortion, Bradley is definetly rushing into things, they haven't talked to each other properly..and i was totally shocked when he said to Stacey "have the abortion tomorrow!" I was really shocked and it looks like Stacey will agree with it, she needs to make her own mind up and not go along with what Bradley says.

----------


## littlemo

Yeah. If Stacey goes along with what Bradley wants and has the abortion, I think she will feel more angry at herself than Bradley. It was her choice to make. She could have walked out. I think she'll feel guilt. That's what it sounds like from the spoilers. 

I would love it if Stacey turned round to Sean after she'd been to the clinic and confessed she hadn't gone through with it! That would be good. 

But unfortunately it seems like we are doomed to upset and tragedy.

----------


## littlemo

Do you reckon there's a Stacey/Max kiss on the horizon?! I think it would make more of an impact than the Tanya/Sean thing.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Do you reckon there's a Stacey/Max kiss on the horizon?! I think it would make more of an impact than the Tanya/Sean thing.


It would definetly make more of an impact! It would be good if they did share a kiss and none of the viewers expected it (like there were no spoilers on it or anything) it would definetly shock viewers if they did that!

----------


## littlemo

> It would definetly make more of an impact! It would be good if they did share a kiss and none of the viewers expected it (like there were no spoilers on it or anything) it would definetly shock viewers if they did that!


Yeah, it would! The trouble is though the press are just too good at finding out stuff. 

The only thing I remember being a bit of a surprise was the Sharon pregnancy thing. For ages we were told they were adopting, and then she announced it on Christmas day, and I only half knew it was a possiblity.

And I was a member of this board at the time. 

It would be better if this storyline with Bradley and Stacey was more like that. More surprises.

----------


## littlemo

I suppose Sharon's pregnancy was overshadowed by Dennis's death though. Maybe the press weren't looking for it.

----------


## Jojo

> I don't think Stacey wants the baby but I don't think she doesn't want it either.. Bradley's reaction is normal.. when I told my boyfriend (I was only with him 3 months) that I was pregnant he said "is it mine?" but not in the way that it sounds... 
> 
> Think about it, Stacey is 17, she works on a stall and has no "real" family. Bradley is just beginning to find himself too.. remember he was under his mothers influence all the time and has had nothing but bad experience grown up without his dad. He is scared and is reacting quickly plus he doesn't want to be like his dad and walk out on his child because it is too much for him. But he is right, if they leave it to long it might be too late to change their minds and Stacey herself did say she didn't want to be a single mum.. 
> 
> I don't think she is desperate to cling on to Bradley.. they are both exactly what each other needs.. they compliment each other but I can see this coming back to bite them both in the ass, it will be the cause of a breakup I reckon


  :Cheer:  Yay - talking lots of sense there Siobhan.

How many people, find out they are pregnant at 17, 3 or 4 months or so into a relationship and jump up and down for joy at the fact they are expecting??  Having a baby puts a huge emotional strain on a family, there are a huge number of families who split up when they have had their first child, because of the massive emotional changes and other strains that take place.  Having a child can of course bring couples closer together, but when you have only been together for that length of time, you are still getting to know each other - who's to say that 6 months down the line, you move in with each other, and discover that the way he leaves the toothbrush lying on the sink, or his constant leaving the toilet seat up, really grates you and you don't want to be with him anymore (not just because of this, but they are examples).  You would end up a single parent which neither of you wanted in the first place.  Get to know each other properly first, then have the family.  It doesn't always work like that (it didn't with me), but having a baby isn't as easy and cute and wonderful as people seem to be making out here.  Its rewarding and the best feeling in the world, when its right, but its the hardest thing emotionally and the early times are the most tiring (and sometimes depressing) you can imagine.

----------


## littlemo

Yes you make some good points! Maybe it is the best for Bradley and Stacey. 

I just don't like that Stacey is upset about Bradley's opinion, but goes ahead with his ideas anyway. I want her to show Sean that she doesn't get pushed around by anyone, and that she can stand on her own two feet. 

I don't mean that she should be a single mum, just that she should make her feelings known. Bradley wouldn't leave her if she had the baby. He might say it, but I don't think he could. 

But it's fine the way it's working out. Just as long as Stacey comes to the conclusion that it was for the best, and doesn't resent Bradley for it, cause that would be really upsetting.

----------


## littlemo

I just can't get the image of Bradley's chilling smile out of my head! lol. 

You know at the beginning of last night's episode when he was really angry! That was the best bit of the episode for me.

Seriously demented! lol. 

He sounded like Dennis at one point. 

I'm glad i've got it on tape.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I just can't get the image of Bradley's chilling smile out of my head! lol. 
> 
> You know at the beginning of last night's episode when he was really angry! That was the best bit of the episode for me.
> 
> Seriously demented! lol. 
> 
> He sounded like Dennis at one point. 
> 
> I'm glad i've got it on tape.


Yeah i got it on tape too, Bradley's look was just one of sheer evil, do you think he could turn a bit nasty in the future?!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah i got it on tape too, Bradley's look was just one of sheer evil, do you think he could turn a bit nasty in the future?!


Yeah! I think so. 

And there was all that stuff in the magazines a while back wasn't there?! about his dark side or whatever. I didn't actually read it, but i've heard. 

There is so much depth to his character. 

It's strange how with Stacey, the way she is shows that she's had a hard childhood. With Bradley it doesn't. He seems like a very regular kind of a guy. He has the odd moment where he feels a bit sad, but other than that he seems very well adjusted.

Or he did do, before his dad came back.  

It's only now and again you see the anger coming out. Maybe he'll start turning violent?!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think it would be good if Bradley did let his anger out sometime, maybe hit Stacey but not mean too, just a one off so we know that sometimes his anger can get the better of him.

----------


## littlemo

> I think it would be good if Bradley did let his anger out sometime, maybe hit Stacey but not mean too, just a one off so we know that sometimes his anger can get the better of him.


Yeah that would be great! 

Imagine the reaction on Sean's face! Mind you Stacey would probably give as good as she gets and all. 

Although it could ruin his character. Remember before they slept together, he was talking about accidentally hitting a girl in eye, and they were laughing about it. Stacey asked whether he did it on purpose, and it seemed so absurd at the time. We were like there's no way Bradley would do a thing like that. And he said he wouldn't. 

But you do start to wonder when Bradley reacts like last night don't you?! Although there wasn't a moment that I thought he was going to hit her or anything. It never crossed my mind at the time.

----------


## Jojo

Ermm, can i get this straight - you both think it would be great to see Bradley hit Stacey?!?!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Ermm, can i get this straight - you both think it would be great to see Bradley hit Stacey?!?!


No i just thought it would be something good to cover, like Bradley letting his anger out and hitting Stacey...he did have a bit of an evil look in last night's episode so there may be a possibility that he hits her accidently sometime in the future. I would hate to see it happen but it could be some good acting and great scenes acted out by Lacey and Charlie.

----------


## littlemo

> Ermm, can i get this straight - you both think it would be great to see Bradley hit Stacey?!?!


Just for storyline and dramatic purposes. Obviously I don't believe in men hitting women! 

I just see a bit of a dark side in Bradley, and I was just flirting with the possiblity that he could turn violent. But it's hypothetical, because I doubt they'll go that far.

----------


## littlemo

I wonder if Stacey would tell Sean if it happened. I doubt it. 

I'm worried Stacy's going to turn into a doormat. I don't like the new direction.

----------


## Jojo

Ok - but personally, I'd rather see it stay hypothetical and really hope EE don't go down that route with him - mind you with all the character transplants and assassinations they tend to do, nothing would surprise me with EE anymore.  I think EE need to be very careful with Lacey and Charlie - both of them are going to head for a burnout if the bosses aren't careful, just like Michelle Ryan and lots before her had.  Over exposure isn't such a great thing sometimes and I hope they take them both away from the forefront of EE for a bit soon.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I wonder if Stacey would tell Sean if it happened. I doubt it. 
> 
> I'm worried Stacy's going to turn into a doormat. I don't like the new direction.


Yeah i know what you mean, Stacey could turn into a bit of a doormat, it's good how her character has grown though, when she first arrived, she was a clone of Janine but now she's her own character.

The same with Bradley in a way, when he first arrived, in my opinion, i thought he was a bit of a geek with not much of a temper on him but i think his character has changed.

----------


## Jojo

> Yeah i know what you mean, Stacey could turn into a bit of a doormat, it's good how her character has grown though, when she first arrived, she was a clone of Janine but now she's her own character.
> 
> The same with Bradley in a way, when he first arrived, in my opinion, i thought he was a bit of a geek with not much of a temper on him but i think his character has changed.


 I far preferred them both when they were their own people - The writers have changed them to people that arent anywhere near the original personas (just like Billy M when he first arrived)

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah i know what you mean, Stacey could turn into a bit of a doormat, it's good how her character has grown though, when she first arrived, she was a clone of Janine but now she's her own character.
> 
> The same with Bradley in a way, when he first arrived, in my opinion, i thought he was a bit of a geek with not much of a temper on him but i think his character has changed.


Yeah exactly! I think it's about growth rather than personality transplants. Stacey and Bradley both had those sides to them when they arrived. Stacey had a soft side, and Bradley had a dark side. And them being a couple has brought it out of them.

I think Max has had a lot to do with Bradley's anger though. I think while he was away Bradley managed to cope with it, and when he came back it completely knocked him for six. Max has a lot to answer for. 

But I do like Max, he's nice.

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah Bradley was abit evil last night! At the start anyway. Stacey looked quite scared! He seemed very intimidating and I don't think Stacey was prepared for that. The only side she has really seen is the caring/nice side to him so I bet it was abit of a shock!!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah Bradley was abit evil last night! At the start anyway. Stacey looked quite scared! He seemed very intimidating and I don't think Stacey was prepared for that. The only side she has really seen is the caring/nice side to him so I bet it was abit of a shock!!


Yeah I'm sure it was! I hope she calls him on it at some point. Tells him how upset he made her. 

He should think twice before he goes off on one, next time. He should try listening.

----------


## EE Rocks

seen the preview for tommorows episode, looks good but sad. :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

Did you see the picture of Bradley and Stacey they've got on DS?! Sitting at the clinic. It looks like Bradley is yawning! completely disinterested. And you can see the terror on Stacey's face. 

It's like Bradley is completely devoid of any sentiment. He's starting to upset me! lol. 

But I love his character.

----------


## Rach33

Just seen the picture and your right he looks disinterested and bored whilst poor Stacey looks absolutely petrified 

I liked Bradley before this I really did but I can't condone his actions towards Stacey no matter how scared or confused you are you do not treat the woman you say you love like that and as for listening to her did he actually hear anyhting she said on tuesday night about wanting the baby before saying he wanted an abortion, it was like he switched off to what she wanted and it was all about him. if he knew his girlfriend at all he would know she wanted the baby and he would know she did not want an abortion but it just goes to show even the nice ones aren't that nice

----------


## littlemo

Yeah. I hate to want to say it, but I think your right. I still do love Bradley though just to be clear! lol. 

I think he should listen to her. What Stacey said on that clip about making up his own mind and them not discussing it was completely true. And he says it's not true. He's lying to himself!

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah i seen the picture from DS. Stacey looks soo sad. :Wal2l:  I did a quiz on the EE website, and Stacey is my style icon: Cool

----------


## EE Rocks

I remember stacey saying to Bradders last night, "it dosen't get any better than me" or something like that. Cheeky or what! :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> I remember stacey saying to Bradders last night, "it dosen't get any better than me" or something like that. Cheeky or what!


I know! She was very full of herself! lol. 

I'm sure there are a lot of girls out there better for him than her. But it just depends on what your looking for really doesn't it?! If he loves her then she should be the only one he wants. And he said as much (to Stacey anyway).  

And what does better mean?! classier?, more ambition? money?. I reckon if they do split up, he'll get bored of those women. He'll be clambering back to Stacey in a heartbeat! lol.

It might be o.k to settle down with one of those women, but at the moment I think he's looking for fun. Mind you Stacey's probably not going to be much fun for a long time!

----------


## bradley_fan

I think by Stacey saying there was no one better than her she meant they just gel so well and no other person is right for either of them....either that or she's developing a big head! :Lol:

----------


## EE Rocks

I feel a bit sorry for Stacey. She is stuck working as some stall holder, and there he is as fancy bank manager. Sometimes it seems he cares more about work and friends than her. :Angry:

----------


## littlemo

> I think by Stacey saying there was no one better than her she meant they just gel so well and no other person is right for either of them....either that or she's developing a big head!


Well I think she's a bit big headed as well! lol.  :Rotfl:  

I can see a Sharon/Dennis relationship building here. They split up, somebody goes off with somebody else, there's immense jealousy, and then somebody  ruins the others relationship, and they find themselves back in one anothers arms.

I could imagine Stacey trying to scrutinise Bradley and some 'posh tarts' date. That would be so funny! lol.

----------


## littlemo

> I feel a bit sorry for Stacey. She is stuck working as some stall holder, and there he is as fancy bank manager. Sometimes it seems he cares more about work and friends than her.


Yeah but it's not like Stacey couldn't do something with her life if she wanted to. She could go and do a course. Maybe she could follow in Bianca's steps and become a fashion designer or something. 

I mean she moved to Manchester! lol. 

(it reminds me of that Alistair Mcgowan sketch, 'no one comes back from Manchester'! lol.) 

It seems like her family expect her to stay on the stall though, doesn't it?! Kat gave it to her, and it's sort of a family tradition?! 

But I think Bradley should make more time for her. And try and take her out a lot. Spoil her a bit!

----------


## bradley_fan

Oooh yeah I can imagine Stacey being really bitchy to the girl (if Bradley did go with someone else) and she could make up stuff about Bradley too!  :Lol:  
I really can see them splitting up. Maybe just for a few days like before or at least have a massive argument.

----------


## littlemo

> Oooh yeah I can imagine Stacey being really bitchy to the girl (if Bradley did go with someone else) and she could make up stuff about Bradley too!


Or just tell the truth! lol.  :Rotfl:

----------


## bradley_fan

> But I think Bradley should make more time for her. And try and take her out a lot. Spoil her a bit!


Yeah I think so too! They go to the Vic and thats about as far as it goes! If he has a great job he could buy her something or take her out for a meal or something!! lol.
Also did anyone notice the look on Stacey's face when Bradley was telling Max and Tanya all his presents and then quickly remembered Staceys? I felt sorry for her then too!! lol.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Or just tell the truth! lol.


Lmao!!  :Lol:   Good one Littlemo!!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah I think so too! They go to the Vic and thats about as far as it goes! If he has a great job he could buy her something or take her out for a meal or something!! lol.
> Also did anyone notice the look on Stacey's face when Bradley was telling Max and Tanya all his presents and then quickly remembered Staceys? I felt sorry for her then too!! lol.


I didn't actually realise the significance of Bradley leaving Stacey's gift to the last second, but yeah I guess she might have felt a bit put out. 

I'm still laughing about that joke! I don't know why! lol 

What kind of things do you reckon Stacey could tell the truth about?! lol. I can think of a few.

----------


## EE Rocks

Does anyone remember Staceys friend Abby? She should join EE, Poor Stacey/Lacey will be lost without Rubes. To be honest, I think Stacey should work in the salon, have you seen them Nails :EEK!:  ? and just give the stall to Big Mo.

----------


## bradley_fan

Hmm...his obsession over Bond, his thunderbird club card!  :Lol:  Thats all I can think of at the min...what about you?

----------


## bradley_fan

> Does anyone remember Staceys friend Abby? She should join EE, Poor Stacey/Lacey will be lost without Rubes. To be honest, I think Stacey should work in the salon, have you seen them Nails ? and just give the stall to Big Mo.


Yeah I remember her. They used to be mates didn't they? But when Stacey came back to see her mam she saw her taunting her with a group off people so I'm right off the idea of her comming back! lol.

----------


## littlemo

> Hmm...his obsession over Bond, his thunderbird club card!  Thats all I can think of at the min...what about you?


The size of his member! lol.  :Rotfl:

----------


## bradley_fan

> The size of his member! lol.


Lmao!! I was actually thinking that but thought I better not say it!!  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah I remember her. They used to be mates didn't they? But when Stacey came back to see her mam she saw her taunting her with a group off people so I'm right off the idea of her comming back! lol.


Yeah me too. She was horrible! 

But maybe one of her old friends could come back, somebody who was nice to her. Her friends now are a more classier bunch, Ruby and Bradley. Maybe she should start expanding her social circle. 

She should have a friend she can have a laugh with.

----------


## littlemo

> Lmao!! I was actually thinking that but thought I better not say it!!


Yeah! I tried to find an appropriate euphanism! lol. 

Remembering Jake's words! 

There's really a lot to say with Bradley. You could go on for hours. I'm sure Stacey could come up with some good comments! lol.

----------


## littlemo

What I think could be good is if one of Stacey's old boyfriends arrives. Maybe somebody very cute and hot! Somebody she just had a couple of sessions with, nothing serious. Perhaps an old mate of Sean's. And he should still be very interested in her. 

And then Stacey could wind Bradley up, and make him sick with jealousy! Maybe while they are separated.

Of course that was done with Jake, but this time Bradley will know that things have happened between this guy and Stacey.

I mean, did you see the look on Bradley's face when he first saw Sean?! I think his immediate reaction was who the hell is this guy?! and what's he doing with my girlfriend?! 

It would be a picture!

----------


## littlemo

O.k I am babbling a bit. I'm a bit bored! lol. 

I reckon Bradley would be kicking himself if he lost Stacey! I mean who could not love her?! 

I wonder how long it would take Bradley to start seeing other people?! I hope he wouldn't go off with one of these new 'sexing up' ladies arriving to spruce up the square. I think women would be intrigued by him. His money would be a turn on! 

He would probably jump to the bait, if a women paid him a compliment. Being separated from Stacey of course!

----------


## littlemo

So tonight is the night! exciting! 

How is Bradley going to convince Stacey to go through with it?! I really wish she would just make her own decision. Maybe when she goes in to do it, she'll be convinced it's the right thing. Perhaps they talk about it more and come to that conclusion.

No screencaps up yet. Could that mean something?!

----------


## PR1811

> I didn't actually realise the significance of Bradley leaving Stacey's gift to the last second, but yeah I guess she might have felt a bit put out. 
> 
> I'm still laughing about that joke! I don't know why! lol 
> 
> What kind of things do you reckon Stacey could tell the truth about?! lol. I can think of a few.


Hmm, don't you usually leave mentioning the best present 'til last? If he had finished and then said "Oh... and Stacey bought be a bracelet thing" maybe, but he mentioned it and flashed it to everyone. I laughed when Bradley said it had his initials on it and Sean said "well that'll be handy" i.e. so when Sean beats him to a bloody pulp they will be able to identify the body  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

The pictures are up. Can't be arsed linking them all, just go here then change the number at the end.

----------


## littlemo

> I laughed when Bradley said it had his initials on it and Sean said "well that'll be handy" i.e. so when Sean beats him to a bloody pulp they will be able to identify the body


God! I didn't get that! How dense am I?! lol. 

I thought he just mean't, it would remind Bradley what his name was, because he was so thick! 

I like that joke now though! lol. It's a good subtle comment by Sean. Obviously not so subtle though because clearly Bradley saw right through it! 

If only Bradley would be a bit more on the ball when it comes to sussing out his girlfriend's moods.

----------


## PR1811

Sorry for the delay been busy at work  :Smile:  Tonights pics:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_1.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_2.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_3.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_4.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_5.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_8.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_9.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_11.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_12.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_13.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_14.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_15.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_16.jpg

So that's another big episode then!

----------


## littlemo

> The pictures are up. Can't be arsed linking them all, just go here then change the number at the end.


Thanks, but I'm not allowing myself to see them!  :Smile:

----------


## EE Rocks

Thanks for the pictures. Looks soo sad, but Lacey Turner will get to show off her brilliant acting skills tonight. :Cheer:   :Crying:

----------


## diamond1

I have not heard anything on the front of sean beating up bradley...so I assume stacey convinces sean its a joint decision to go through with it and shes happy about it.Because overprotective Older brothers wouldnt just let an abortion Lie.....

Sean has done really well so far in EE normally by now he should  either got GIANT banners on forums 'I love sean' or just being mouthed at for bad acting etc... so it looks good so far,maybe its to do with his evil dark side (like the whole budgie issue)(also on the subject on the sean a lot of comments have said what he did to AL was evil...did I miss something the guy shot him he did deserve that treatment) 

I would like to see a 'friendly'chat between bradley and sean and actually see how they would reacte to each others diffrent views on life,

and finally I think its disgusting what bradleys doing to stacey ok theres aload of reasons why he wants a abortion but he hasnt really gave her much of a choice has he? I still like bradley but come on..... and im glad so far theres no menntion of the 'infamous slater rule of no abortions)

----------


## JustJodi

*omg does Dot and Jim ever find out about this ????? I mean come on ...Dot is Bradley's biggest cheerleader,,,   This whole thing is a big mess.. but again hey its EE... they can twist and turn us thru all sorts of werid story lines .... Bradley has changed so much since he arrived  Walford,, as some one said hes got a Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde personality,,*
*Sighhhhhhhhh they are crucifying alot of good characters,,, now what is going to become of Staceys character... she used to have this "ARE U TALKING TO ME ???" attitude,, that facade is sorta disapearing,,   I am just throwing out random thoughts,, so every thing I have said here is a bit disjointed,, sorry gang *

----------


## littlemo

Well Zoe had an abortion, and they were all there for her. I don't think the 'no abortion rule' really exists in that family, it was just something that Zoe felt she couldn't do because of Kat having her at such a young age. But of course she went through with it anyway because of Chrissie's badgering. 

Little Mo said in court she had no problem with abortion, it just didn't feel right for her. Kat tried to badger Little Mo into getting rid of her baby. And Kat said herself if she had known she was pregnant earlier she might have had an abortion with Zoe.

No I think it's up to the individual Slater.

----------


## littlemo

All this talk of Kat, is making me miss her! I hope she comes back at some point. I think her and Stacey make a fabulous double act.

I think they need to bring more life back into Stacey's character. She's getting too serious.

----------


## EE Rocks

Her and Kat were great together. I hope Kat comes back soon.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Hey guys.. never really visited this thread properly.. just one thing.. Will Stacey and Bradley be breaking up? Because I can see this happening.. and also will they be back together again after they've broken up? They are perfect for eachother and if EE breaks this one too.. God!!  :Angry:

----------


## littlemo

Maybe her and Bradley breaking up, for a while, would be the best thing for her character. She can learn to be independent again, try and recreate what she once was. 

I mean stuff like what Stacey's going through now makes the Slaters get harder, doesn't it?! Like when Kat had Zoe and the rape, that's what changed her. That's what made her put on that front. To stop herself from getting hurt.

Maybe Bradley isn't Stacey's Alfie. When Kat was with Alfie, he didn't change her. He had that fiery personality too. And he was nice with it. He had everything! 

I just don't know.

----------


## EE Rocks

> Hey guys.. never really visited this thread properly.. just one thing.. Will Stacey and Bradley be breaking up? Because I can see this happening.. and also will they be back together again after they've broken up? They are perfect for eachother and if EE breaks this one too.. God!!


Hiya,

I for one hope they don't split them up, but this is EE. They have such great chemistry and are perfect for each other, they also prove opposite attract as well. *Fingers crossed* :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> Hiya,
> 
> I for one hope they don't split them up, but this is EE. They have such great chemistry and are perfect for each other, they also prove opposite attract as well. *Fingers crossed*


I know, it would be sad. But if they broke up, I don't think it would be a longterm thing. I reckon they'd both realise how much they missed each other. I hope.

----------


## littlemo

Good episode. I really liked the moments between Stacey and Bradley. Ah so sweet! 

I didn't feel any hate for Bradley at all throughout that. He was really sweet! Coming back into find her, so he could talk to her properly. And he didn't force her. There was no time where he said, 'it's the baby or me'. Like some of the magazines were spouting. He had genuine feelings and concerns. Him being sick was a nice touch. 

I think they'll get through this. They obviously adore each other! 

Although Bradley still didn't say he loved her did he?! that did anger me a bit.

In the last scene, was anyone else thinking Stacey had just come out of the beauty salon. The size of her nails?! Oh my god! I also really love that jacket and jeans. Was those part of the classier lines Bradley was talking about?!

----------


## bradley_fan

> Good episode. I really liked the moments between Stacey and Bradley. Ah so sweet! 
> 
> I didn't feel any hate for Bradley at all throughout that. He was really sweet! Coming back into find her, so he could talk to her properly. And he didn't force her. There was no time where he said, 'it's the baby or me'. Like some of the magazines were spouting. He had genuine feelings and concerns. Him being sick was a nice touch. 
> 
> I think they'll get through this. They obviously adore each other! 
> 
> Although Bradley still didn't say he loved her did he?! that did anger me a bit.
> 
> In the last scene, was anyone else thinking Stacey had just come out of the beauty salon. The size of her nails?! Oh my god! I also really love that jacket and jeans. Was those part of the classier lines Bradley was talking about?!


He did say he loved her!!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   He said something like " I want you and only you, I love ya" Thank god!! lol.
Omg how sad was it!  :Crying:  Bradley actually said " I won't force you into anything" So if she said no I don't want it he'd of came home with her. 
If they don't win best couple in the Inside Soap awards I will not be a happy chappy!!!

----------


## EE Rocks

Little Mo, her nails are really long, I love them though. :EEK!:  Good episode tonight. All their scenes were emotional. I must of missed this (getting crisps lol) but when did he say he loved her? Also was it just me or did the camera at the end zoom out?

----------


## littlemo

> He did say he loved her!!    He said something like " I want you and only you, I love ya" Thank god!! lol.
> Omg how sad was it!  Bradley actually said " I won't force you into anything" So if she said no I don't want it he'd of came home with her. 
> If they don't win best couple in the Inside Soap awards I will not be a happy chappy!!!


I am definetely going to have to watch that episode again, to see him say he loves her. I did tape it. 

There's no chance she didn't go through with it is there?! Too much graphic detail. And after what Bradley said about him not being able to force her, I don't think she'd feel the need to lie. It's sad.  :Crying:  

But they'll be alright. They love each other.  :Wub:

----------


## PR1811

> I am definetely going to have to watch that episode again, to see him say he loves her. I did tape it. 
> 
> There's no chance she didn't go through with it is there?! Too much graphic detail. And after what Bradley said about him not being able to force her, I don't think she'd feel the need to lie. It's sad.  
> 
> But they'll be alright. They love each other.


I definitely think she went through with it, you had me doubting it but after tonight I'm convinced it went ahead.  :Smile: 

When she came back and sat down and looked blankly at the wall but with a tear rolling down her face I knew she had done it. As you say she has no reason to lie.

----------


## littlemo

> I definitely think she went through with it, you had me doubting it but after tonight I'm convinced it went ahead. 
> 
> When she came back and sat down and looked blankly at the wall but with a tear rolling down her face I knew she had done it. As you say she has no reason to lie.


Yeah your right. Ah! 

I watched it again, and heard it when he said 'I love you'. It sounded like he was manipulating her. 

It was right after Stacey was talking about keeping it, and she asked him what he wanted. 

Did you hear the bit when Bradley was talking about the bad thought he gets in his head?! and how he feels like he's his dad inside. Scary! 

I don't get it, because I don't think Max is like that. Bradley seems a lot more scarier than him at times. He's got these dead eyes! Really weird!

----------


## EE Rocks

Grrrr, I can't see the preview?

----------


## littlemo

> Grrrr, I can't see the preview?


If your talking about tomorrow nights episode, it's of Peggy and Jack at Honey's baby shower. It's not really worth seeing. Unless your fans of there's that is?!

----------


## littlemo

The writers seemed to be making a strong statement about teenagers who have babies. The way Bradley was calling them losers and being 'stuck'. It was quite a good thing to say really. It did kind of ring true. 

He seemed to be confused with the fact that Stacey would want to spend her young life looking after a kid. They do seem to have different ideas about want they want. 

Her friend Abby was pregnant at like 15 wasn't she?!  

It's great that they are so different! But maybe there are too many differences?!

----------


## Rach33

I agree about the too many differences if the writers aren't careful Stacey and Bradley won't have anything in common except they are both teenagers 

If they aren't careful there will be nowhere left for them to run as  a couple

----------


## littlemo

So what did anyone else think of Bradley's declaration of love?! Do you think he mean't it? or do you think he was saying it to get her to have the abortion? 

It all seemed a bit too convenient from where I was sitting. The way he looked her directly in the face, fixated with his eyes. Like he was coaxing her or something.

I don't think he believes in telling anyone that he loves them. When Stacey said it the first time, he asked her 'what it mean't?'.  

I just don't know.

----------


## Rach33

I thought it was far too convient oh I don't want a kid she needs me to tell I love her and so what does he do he tells her he loves her. When he spoke to Max the other night he hesitiated when Max asked if he loved her 

I don't think Bradley believes in loving someone but he played on her insecurities and told her what she wanted to hear

----------


## PR1811

> So what did anyone else think of Bradley's declaration of love?! Do you think he mean't it? or do you think he was saying it to get her to have the abortion? 
> 
> It all seemed a bit too convenient from where I was sitting. The way he looked her directly in the face, fixated with his eyes. Like he was coaxing her or something.
> 
> I don't think he believes in telling anyone that he loves them. When Stacey said it the first time, he asked her 'what it mean't?'.  
> 
> I just don't know.


lol, I suppose it depends how you look at it, that he was lying and being devious to pressurise her into having the abortion or he was being truthful and really meant everything he said. 

Personally I'm making the judgement from his previous record and how he was scared and being sick at the clinic, and I would say that he is being truthful. He wanted her to have the abortion, he laid out the reasons why he felt it wasn't the right time to have a baby (did you expect him to be impartial to it?) He told her she had the final decision and that he loved her and that he wanted to be with her.

I'll have to watch it again later...  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah, that's what I think. 

He might care, but if she wasn't going through this, I think he'd wait a hell of a lot longer to say he loved her. I don't think he feels love the intensive way that Stacey clearly does. 

He's got fear of abandonment issues, but so has Stacey.

----------


## littlemo

> Personally I'm making the judgement from his previous record and how he was scared and being sick at the clinic, and I would say that he is being truthful. He wanted her to have the abortion, he laid out the reasons why he felt it wasn't the right time to have a baby (did you expect him to be impartial to it?) He told her she had the final decision and that he loved her and that he wanted to be with her.


I think each of us watched it in a different way! lol. 

The way I saw it, Bradley said she had to make the decision. But then when Stacey asked him what he wanted, he saw the opportunity to put across his opinion, very strongly. It sounded like manipulation to me. 

Bradley should have said, when Stacey brought it back to him, that he'd go along with what she wanted. That he'd be there for her no matter what she decided. 

I'm not blaming Bradley. I think he had a good argument, but I don't think Stacey should have gone along with it just to make him happy. She should have thought about herself as well.

----------


## EE Rocks

That's the thing. Stacey didn't think about herself, she just thought about making Bradley happy.

----------


## littlemo

> That's the thing. Stacey didn't think about herself, she just thought about making Bradley happy.


I know! It's just so unselfish! It's too unselfish for her!

Bradley's thinking about himself, she should to. Whose looking out for her feelings?!

----------


## bradley_fan

> So what did anyone else think of Bradley's declaration of love?! Do you think he mean't it? or do you think he was saying it to get her to have the abortion? 
> 
> It all seemed a bit too convenient from where I was sitting. The way he looked her directly in the face, fixated with his eyes. Like he was coaxing her or something.
> 
> I don't think he believes in telling anyone that he loves them. When Stacey said it the first time, he asked her 'what it mean't?'.  
> 
> I just don't know.


In my opinion I think he meant it. I think coz Stacey was saying stuff like " Is that why you never say you love me? Because you don't?" I think he was just trying to say that wasn't the case. That he did love her and if she really wanted to keep the baby he'd be with her. Remember his reasons for not saying it before? He thought it all goes wrong when you tell someone you love them and maybe at the clinic when Stacey was saying all that he thought its going wrong when he hasn't said it so he may aswell say it! And she was clearly distraught and he wanted to show how much he cares for her.
There is my bit of seriousness over for the day  :Lol:

----------


## Sam-Elle

> Bradley's thinking about himself, she should to. Whose looking out for her feelings?!


well not bradley for a start. he says he loves stacey, but all he was thinking about was not mucking his life up and ruining his job. it seems he cared more for his lifestyle than the baby itself. 

what if stacey got pregnant again in the next couple of years, would he turn round and make her go through having an abortion again just because the timing dosent suit him?

----------


## Jojo

> well not bradley for a start. he says he loves stacey, but all he was thinking about was not mucking his life up and ruining his job. it seems he cared more for his lifestyle than the baby itself. 
> 
> what if stacey got pregnant again in the next couple of years, would he turn round and make her go through having an abortion again just because the timing dosent suit him?


 One would hope that if they were still together in a couple of years, they *both* would have sorted out contraception and wouldn't be in the situation they are currently in.

----------


## littlemo

I was just watching that bit again, when he says he loves her. He looks down at the ground before he says it, I don't think that's a good sign.

----------


## EE Rocks

I know, maybe he dosen't mean it. He could at least look in her eyes and say it.

----------


## BlackKat

I think there's a definite case to be made for Bradley manipulating Stacey. I mean, take the line "I want you and nothing more." On one hand it could mean "You're the only one for me etc." On the other it could mean, "I only want you on your own, not you with the baggage of a baby." And I think in the state she was in, Stacey _could_ have taken it the second way.


I do understand Bradley's feelings, but I still don't like the way he made it all about him. His main argument was his relationship with Max, nothing to do with him and Stacey as individuals. And I don't think he listened to Stacey's feelings -- he just dismissed them with the practical side of things. And while the practicalities are very important, so is what you're feeling despite of them.


I don't think they'll be okay after this. I don't see how they can.

----------


## littlemo

> I know, maybe he dosen't mean it. He could at least look in her eyes and say it.


He's looking at her saying the actual words. But before that either he's looking down at the floor, or looking at her stomach, one or the two. Watching it again, I think he's looking at her stomach actually. 

I definetely agree that when he said, 'I want you and nothing more', he was talking about getting rid of the baby.

----------


## diamond1

> I don't think they'll be okay after this. I don't see how they can.


No chance I think bradley should of been more of a man about it...'I dont want to end up like Dad'....well prove you wont then little boy at least he stood by you (for 6 years anyway) you didnt even have the guts to think about what your girlfriend wanted only what you wanted .I used to like bradley I cant stand him now.

stacey isnt made for bradley im afraid theres a "alfie" out there somewhere for her

----------


## littlemo

I don't really know what to think. Bradley's entitled to his opinion. And if he can't handle it, I suppose it's better saying it now than waiting till the baby's born to say it. That wouldn't be fair on Stacey either would it?! 

But I just think Bradley and Stacey will have different views on the whole thing.

----------


## bradley_fan

I don't actually hate Bradley as much as I thought I would to be honest.Yeah he did rush things...alot but its not as if he said to Stacey "Get rid of it or I'm leaving you"  He said he would never leave her and although he made it obvious he didn't want to keep the baby he asked what she wanted to do. Bradley didn't get Stacey in a head lock and drag her into the operating room.  :Lol:

----------


## EE Rocks

Same. I thought i would totally dislike him, and i am angry with him but i don't hate him. I can see then together  maybe....but it'll take a while that for sure.

----------


## PR1811

I've watched it again and I stick with my belief that Bradley meant everything he said. When he said he loved her he looked at the ground not because he was preparing to lie but because it was a huge thing for him to say.

----------


## littlemo

I think Bradley's going to be criticised for it. By Sean and probably Mo and Charlie when they find out. Max might even say something, you never know.

The stuff that Bradley was talking about made a lot of sense. Most people think having a baby that young is going to ruin your life. 

I would have loved to have seen what Bradley's reaction would have been if Stacey had said 'I don't care, I'm going to have the baby anyway'. And she just walked out. I think he would have maybe tried to talk her round, but once her minds made up, there's no changing it is there?!

He wouldn't have just left her. He's not that kind of guy.

----------


## littlemo

> I've watched it again and I stick with my belief that Bradley meant everything he said. When he said he loved her he looked at the ground not because he was preparing to lie but because it was a huge thing for him to say.


He did look sweet when he said it. I would hope it wasn't for show, but I'm not so sure. 

He did look very guilty when Stacey sat down beside him after she'd done it. It seemed like he thought she could turn on him at any moment.

----------


## EE Rocks

> I would have loved to have seen what Bradley's reaction would have been if Stacey had said 'I don't care, I'm going to have the baby anyway'. And she just walked out. I think he would have maybe tried to talk her round, but once her minds made up, there's no changing it is there?!
> 
> He wouldn't have just left her. He's not that kind of guy.


Wouldn't that of been fantastic?? Old Stacey coming out.... :Smile:

----------


## PR1811

I think he realises the sacrifice she has made for him. I just hope when it comes time to repay in kind he does the same thing.

----------


## littlemo

> Wouldn't that of been fantastic?? Old Stacey coming out....


Yeah it would!

I think were not going to see old Stacey for a while. But I reckon she'll be back. I think this could be just the push she needs to go back to her old ways.

----------


## littlemo

> I think he realises the sacrifice she has made for him. I just hope when it comes time to repay in kind he does the same thing.


I hope he does too. He does seem to feel guilt. 

Maybe the kind will be not grassing up her brother if he beats him up?! To protect Stacey's feelings.

Not really the equivalent, but it's a start.

Maybe Bradley will think he deserves it?!

----------


## littlemo

Do you think Bradley got the fact that Stacey wanted the baby?! She gave him enough signs to suggest it didn't she?! He just seemed to push away the fact that she was having second thoughts.

When Stacey said she wasn't sure she wanted to go through with it. He just said she was scared. She had 2 weeks to think about it, I think she'd know what she was feeling more than Bradley.  

I'm going back and forth with my feelings for Bradley! lol.

----------


## PR1811

I think they both had second thoughts hence why Bradley went through to see Stacey but after going through it again he came to same conclusion that the abortion was for the best.

----------


## PR1811

*SPOILER SPOILERS - FOR WEEK 38 - SPOILERS SPOILERS*

*Monday*
Bradley is frustrated when Stacey avoids his calls and brushes him off when he tries to speak to her. Ruby urges her to sort things out so Stacey agrees to meet him for dinner, but is left stunned when Bradley presents her with an unexpected surprise.

*Tuesday*
Meanwhile, Ruby is upset when Stacey announces that she is moving out of the Slaters'. She confides in Sean, who uses the opportunity to get closer to her.

*Thursday*
Stacey is nervous when Bradley introduces her to their landlord, and she makes some inappropriate jokes. They don't go down well and Bradley worries that she might have jeopardised their chances of a new home.

*Friday*
Jake becomes wary of Sean and warns him to stay away from Ruby.

Yay, what a relief \o/

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Sounds like some good spoilers..i guess this is the week that Bradley asks Stacey to move in with him!

I don't really hate Bradley after last night's episode, him and Stacey did rush things but he was right over some things he said like responsibility etc..and it's not like he doesn't want to have children ever, he said that he will never leave Stacey and would like to have kids with her when their a lot older so i still like Bradley, i just thought that him and Stacey should have talked about their possibilities a lot more.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

awwww im glad they stay together and she gets over it even though it was hard for her to do what bradley wanted even though she probably didnt want to do it ! im glad to see them moving forward and getting on with it!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## EE Rocks

I hope they get through this together too. :Thumbsup:

----------


## bradley_fan

Thanks for the spoilers! I can't wait to hear Stacey's inappropriate jokes! :Lol:  Are they moving into one of them little flats like were Laura used to live?  :Searchme:

----------


## EE Rocks

Why are the going to live together?

----------


## Kim

I can't believe he forced her to go through with the abortion like that. By the looks of it he knows next to nothing about her, because he said she'd be 22 with a 5 year old kid when she'd be 22 with a 4 year old kid. Also, he can't see that she only went through with it because she was scared that he would leave her if she didn't and she'd be left on her own which is something that she is afraid of because of the circumstances surrounding her upbringing.

----------


## Kim

> Why are the going to live together?


Maybe Bradley thinks it will make things better between them after the abortion because she begins to be off with him.

----------


## parkerman

I think that what Bradley was really afraid of was turning in to his father. By which he meant that he might leave Stacey in six years time and leave her with the child to bring up on her own and the effect that will have on the child. As he said he cried for weeks after his father left.

So, although he is saying all that stuff about his job and about Stacey being trapped at the age of 17 what he is really afraid of is eventually hurting the baby and putting it through what he went through.

It's all very sad really.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Thanks for the spoilers! I can't wait to hear Stacey's inappropriate jokes! Are they moving into one of them little flats like were Laura used to live?


I heard they actually moved into Max's house.

----------


## Siobhan

> I heard they actually moved into Max's house.


if they did that then Stacey would know the landlord so why the spoiler about inappropriate jokes?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> if they did that then Stacey would know the landlord so why the spoiler about inappropriate jokes?


I think they might just be looking around houses first or something to actually buy and they get shown round a house by a landlord and she could make inappropriate jokes to him and then they realise they can't buy or afford a house so they move into Max's.

I might be wrong but i just heard that they move into Max's house.

----------


## littlemo

I'm glad Stacey's joking around again. I'm glad to see it! 

I wonder what the landlords like?! Maybe it's his appearance she finds so amusing? or perhaps his voice?!

I'm glad that Bradley and Stacey are at the centre of the storylines this week again. I like the joking around side to their relationship as well as the hard hitting drama. It's nice to see.

----------


## bradley_fan

Filming today: Episode 1075 Tx: 18/09/06
STACEY: This is romantic.
BRADLEY: Thought you'd like it.
STACEY: I'm gonna drop my chip paper after. Just to get up his nose.
BRADLEY: You ever pack up working on the stall, you could get a job with the UN. 
I think this is when Bradley asks Stacey to move in with him.The dinner must be round the chippy!  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

He's the last of the big romantics isn't he?! lol. 

I suppose he wanted somewhere they could be on their own to talk.

I think they are probably eating chips up the allotments.

----------


## EE Rocks

It is great to see the funny side of stacey again. I think it's his voice she finds amusing.

----------


## littlemo

Someone made an interesting comment on Talk Walford about Bradley. Saying when his mind is set on something, he twists things and justifies it by making himself look good. That makes a lot of sense. 

He goes on about Stacey lying, why doesn't he take a look in the mirror. 

I don't think he knows what he wants. Stacey was saying about how Bradley doesn't want kids with her, because she's not good enough. What he said about him wanting loads of kids with her, but not now. I'm not sure that was truthful either. 

I like Bradley, but I think he's quite a confused man.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Someone made an interesting comment on Talk Walford about Bradley. Saying when his mind is set on something, he twists things and justifies it by making himself look good. That makes a lot of sense. 
> 
> He goes on about Stacey lying, why doesn't he take a look in the mirror. 
> 
> I don't think he knows what he wants. Stacey was saying about how Bradley doesn't want kids with her, because she's not good enough. What he said about him wanting loads of kids with her, but not now. I'm not sure that was truthful either. 
> 
> I like Bradley, but I think he's quite a confused man.


I think he meant what he said about having kids in the future. When Stacey was saying the stuff about her not being good enough I think he looked really hurt she would say that, which made him want to justify (if thats the right word to use  :Confused:  ) that it had nothing to do with her its just he didn't feel it was the right time. He has doubts in his mind that he could end up like Max and desert the child and Stacey and he doesn't want to put either of them through the traumer he went through. 
By the way! Did anyone notice when Stacey said "Why are you wearing that tie?" when she said that I had a feeling he put on a suit and tie on because thats what you do at a funeral and maybe it was his lil sign of respect to the baby. Or maybe I'm just reading too much into it! lol.
I don't think they really talk tonight do they? Someone said it was awkward when they meet again so maybe they just kinda blank each other!  :Lol:

----------


## EE Rocks

Is there any pictures of them from tonights episode?

----------


## EE Rocks

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_5.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_3.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_4.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_6.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_15.jpg

----------


## littlemo

> By the way! Did anyone notice when Stacey said "Why are you wearing that tie?" when she said that I had a feeling he put on a suit and tie on because thats what you do at a funeral and maybe it was his lil sign of respect to the baby. Or maybe I'm just reading too much into it! lol.
> I don't think they really talk tonight do they? Someone said it was awkward when they meet again so maybe they just kinda blank each other!


I thought that tie thing was a really funny comment for Stacey to make. It was quite off topic, and yet it is quite symbolic.

I think he was trying to look respectable, like he is was taking charge of the situation. If he was in his tie, he could somehow manage to keep his feelings in check, like a mask. He kept saying lets stick to the plan. I think he was trying to treat it like a chore he had to get through. Like at his job. Probably the only way he could get through it.

That and probably he felt that he could be stronger for Stacey, if he had his feelings underwraps.

----------


## littlemo

I was looking at the screencaps and there are no images of Bradley and Stacey together. I'm sure it was mentioned in the spoilers that Bradley suggests they go away for a couple of days. Wasn't that tonight?!

----------


## EE Rocks

Jeez. How many times are they going to make him go away, I mean where do he go all the time?

----------


## littlemo

> Jeez. How many times are they going to make him go away, I mean where do he go all the time?


I know. They aren't even showing his holiday leave yet?! He said he was going away for 2 weeks in August, Charlie that is. 

Stacey and Bradley don't go away this time though. Stacey's still not wanting to speak to him. 

Maybe Bradley texts her to ask her, I'm not sure. But I suppose it would explain why they aren't in a scene together.

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah i read Charlie was supposed to take a 2 week break off in August, whatever happened to that?

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah i read Charlie was supposed to take a 2 week break off in August, whatever happened to that?


Well I assume he took it. We wouldn't see Bradley off screen until mid November would we?!

----------


## BlackKat

> I was looking at the screencaps and there are no images of Bradley and Stacey together. I'm sure it was mentioned in the spoilers that Bradley suggests they go away for a couple of days. Wasn't that tonight?!


...Yes, there are. This one


message is too short.

----------


## littlemo

Thanks. Stacey looks pretty angry doesn't she?!  :EEK!: 

I like her top she's wearing! lol. 

Last night I was admiring her clothes, and again tonight. She seems to have got trendier all of a sudden.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

> I thought that tie thing was a really funny comment for Stacey to make. It was quite off topic, and yet it is quite symbolic.
> 
> I think he was trying to look respectable, like he is was taking charge of the situation. If he was in his tie, he could somehow manage to keep his feelings in check, like a mask. He kept saying lets stick to the plan. I think he was trying to treat it like a chore he had to get through. Like at his job. Probably the only way he could get through it.
> 
> That and probably he felt that he could be stronger for Stacey, if he had his feelings underwraps.


ye i agree the tie thing i think was like going to funeral with him saying goodbye to the baby . i was upset that he wanted things his own way and when satcey kept saying that they could do it all he said was lets stick to the plan! that way he could get what he wanted without staceys input. but she does have her own voice and she could have gone through it if she really wanted to keep the baby .

----------


## littlemo

Sean's getting more viscious with Bradley isn't he?! Did you see the look on Bradley's face? he looked like a scared rabbit. He really wouldn't stand a chance against him. I hope it never comes to a point where Bradley has to protect Stacey against him. 

Stacey is so much stronger than Bradley, in her mind, and physically. Bradley needs to take a leaf out of her book. But I think that's why Stacey likes him, because he's different. 

More interaction with Max tonight. I'm sure they are involving him in this baby storyline for a reason. And I think possibly him and Stacey could become something more.

----------


## EE Rocks

I don't know. Isn't he a bit old for her, plus what about Tanya? Bradley did look proper scared tonight when Sean was threatening him.

----------


## littlemo

> I don't know. Isn't he a bit old for her, plus what about Tanya? Bradley did look proper scared tonight when Sean was threatening him.


I don't think they'll have an affair, maybe just a kiss?! He's only 37, he was 18 when he had Bradley. And of course Tanya could be a problem, but it could be interesting. 

I'm glad Bradley is being understanding to Stacey's feelings, however late it might be. But it does seem like he is trying to put things right, by giving her what she needs.

----------


## littlemo

I've been thinking about this 'I love you' statement by Bradley, and I've thought of a way Stacey might be able to find out if he means it or not. 

Every time Bradley wants to show his feelings for Stacey, he says 'I'm mad about you'. The next time that moment comes up, it'll be interesting to see whether he says 'I love you'. If he says 'I'm mad about you', I think Stacey might start to think whether he mean't what he said at the clinic.

----------


## bradley_fan

> I've been thinking about this 'I love you' statement by Bradley, and I've thought of a way Stacey might be able to find out if he means it or not. 
> 
> Every time Bradley wants to show his feelings for Stacey, he says 'I'm mad about you'. The next time that moment comes up, it'll be interesting to see whether he says 'I love you'. If he says 'I'm mad about you', I think Stacey might start to think whether he mean't what he said at the clinic.


A bit of detective work?  :Lol:  It's a good idea though! I can't see Bradley saying either untill he asks Stacey to move in with him like. I don't think there is much interactioin in the upcomming couple of weeks. Could be wrong though! (wouldn't be the first time!) :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

That could be what breaks them up?! Or possibly Max and Stacey?!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think Stacey and Bradley may split up briefly following the abortion stuff, i'm not sure though, Stacey could just forget all about it.

I think there could be a kiss between Stacey and Max on the horizon but nothing more.

----------


## bradley_fan

Charlie will be on Test the Nation tonight at 9:20 BBC1  :Cheer:   I think he'll do well! I was talking to my mam about it and she was like "Yeah he looks like a clever boy." I dunno how you can tell by looking if someone's clever or not but never mind!!  :Lol:  
I hope nothing comes of Max and Stacey. Or maybe Max leans in for a kiss and she pushes him away but I really can't see it happening in the near future.

----------


## Jojo

I can't honestly see Max trying it with Stacey - hes just found his son after all this time, and I doubt he'd want to ruin any relationship they may manage to salvage on a silly whim like trying to kiss his sons girlfriend.

----------


## littlemo

Great news about Charlie on Test The Nation, I wasn't going to watch it, because I think it's quite boring. It goes on for so long. But maybe I'll have a quick look at it. See how it goes. 

He may give something away about Bradley and Stacey. He can't say too much, but perhaps he'll give a hint or something.

----------


## littlemo

So did you guys watch Test The Nation?! I only saw bits at the end, but it didn't seem like Charlie gave any hints about any upcoming storylines. I saw it when Anne mentioned it being a sad week in Eastenders, and he just nodded. I doubt there was any conversation previous to that. 

She asked whether he thought Charlie or Bradley would have the higher IQ, and he said he'd like to say him, but probably not (I missed a little bit of that conversation). He said Stacey would do well in it. But he laughed a bit, you think he was being sarcastic?! lol. 

From what I saw he seemed very laid back. And a lot hotter in real life! Although I still think Bradley's sexy.

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah, I flicked through and saw that bit. Gosh, I know he only plays a character but he is soo much different away from EE. He seems very laidback and erm....just nice!!

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah I thought Charlie looked bloomin' stunnin'! I love his voice!! Its different to Bradleys. 
Yeah I seen that conversation too. That was the whole of it really lol. It was funny when he went "yeah she'd do alright shes cleverer than she looks"  :Lol:   I wonder if he was talking about Stacey or Lacey!?
There was another bit too that was quite funny, Anne had asked him to answer a few questions and then in the end he was like "Anne could you stop asking me!" and she went "I just like looking at you" and he said "awww its coz we're both ginger init!?" :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

I caught a bit of Test The Nation, and thought Charlie came across as very sure of himself, and very laid back......so much so, he was practically horizontal on that chair!  :Lol:  

Thought he looked rather bored at times too. Though if I'd had to sit through 3 hours or however long it was on for, I have been bored out of my brains too! lol

Also he wasn't at all intimated by Anne Robinson, who was rather smitten with him (she said she liked looking at him!). :Wub:  Definitely a bit young for you Anne, love! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah I thought Charlie looked bloomin' stunnin'! I love his voice!! Its different to Bradleys. 
> Yeah I seen that conversation too. That was the whole of it really lol. It was funny when he went "yeah she'd do alright shes cleverer than she looks"   I wonder if he was talking about Stacey or Lacey!?
> There was another bit too that was quite funny, Anne had asked him to answer a few questions and then in the end he was like "Anne could you stop asking me!" and she went "I just like looking at you" and he said "awww its coz we're both ginger init!?"


Yeah. Yum! lol.

He sounded a lot more cockney, do you think?! I'm from Wales, so I'm not brilliant at interpreting English accents, so I might have got that wrong. 

'Cleverer than she looks', yeah she did ask how Stacey would have faired. That might be a hint. Do you think?! 

He was funny. I only caught the last bits at the end, and it looks like I didn't miss much of him. I just couldn't stand to sit through it all, that programme grates on me quite a bit!

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah he was alot more cockney. But in Eastenders he's ment to be from a different area isn't he? So maybe he has to use a softer accent for the show. :Searchme:  
I couldn't watch it all either! I only watched the results coz thats when I thought he'd be getting spoken too. He seems mint! And can I just say? NEWCASTLE HAS THE HIGEST IQ!!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  It was joint with somewhere else like but still!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> NEWCASTLE HAS THE HIGEST IQ!!    It was joint with somewhere else like but still!


Yeah....us northerners are very intelligent people, Bradley fan! :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  

Also really modest too!  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah well done!  :Clap:  

I was at the bottom, Swansea! But I didn't take part. If I had of done it would have been a different story! lol.

Maybe Stacey will be using her brain a bit more in the future?! If Charlie seems to think Stacey's cleverer than she looks. Sounds promising.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Yeah....us northerners are very intelligent people, Bradley fan!   
> 
> Also really modest too!


Oh god yeah! Modesty's our middle name!  :Lol:  
I havn't heard of most of the celebs!! Well hardly any really. Well there was our Charls,Michelle...and I think that was it! I know there was that Rugby man but I'm more of a football lass so I didnt even know his name.  :Lol:

----------


## EE Rocks

Sometimes I was bored out my brain watching it, loved that bit when he said Anne could you stop asking me all these questions!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Anyway, the new spoilers look promising....with Bradders and Stace moving in together, so they must get their relationship back on track in a couple of weeks time.  :Smile:  

Hopefully the humour will return and it will become a little more light hearted stuff we see between them, as this week (abortion business) has totally washed me out emotionally! :Sad:   lol

----------


## littlemo

Yeah it does seem more light hearted from the spoilers. I hope we are going to get some more of the old Stacey Slater back. 

And I hope to see a more manipulative side to her character. Perhaps that's what Charlie mean't when he said that Stacey was cleverer than she looked. 

I'm really going to enjoy this!

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah I did feel terrible just watching them clinic scenes!!!  :Crying:   Lacey said in a magazine that she couldn't stop crying till ages after the cameras were turned off! I'd be like that if I had to go through them scenes!
I'm sure I had a dream about Bradley and Stacey like that but I can't really remember what happened  :Ponder:  ....I think they were just talking about random things! Shows I'm noking around on these boards too much!  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I do spend a long time on these boards too. Maybe we can have a dream about Charlie instead tonight hey! lol.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Yeah I do spend a long time on these boards too. Maybe we can have a dream about Charlie instead tonight hey! lol.


Oooh I hope so!  :Lol:  What happened in your Stacey and Bradley dream then?

----------


## littlemo

I haven't had any dreams about Bradley and Stacey, I was just saying I spend a long time on these boards. Haven't had a dream yet.

----------


## bradley_fan

Oooh right! Did you edit that post or am I just going mad?? Anyway its too late for me! lol so I'm off to bed. Night all! xxxx

----------


## littlemo

So what do you think Charlie means by saying that Stacey's clever? It's not on a educational level is it. She's just very streetwise and manipulative. It's a different kind of intelligence. 

But of course she hasn't really been given the chance to show her potential. She left school before she was 16.

Test The Nation is about logic isn't it?! gives me pause for thought.

----------


## littlemo

I'm babbling! lol. 

Anyone got anything to say?!

----------


## bradley_fan

I didn't really look to much into that comment. I think he was just messing about!  :Lol:   But maybe your right maybe he means she's more street wise than people give her credit for. 
I'm really looking forward to see Stacey take the Mick out of the place thye are moving into. Or maybe its the person showing them around? lo. Should be funny! Do you think she kinda whispers it to Bradley and the man overhears or she says it to the mans face? Knowing Stacey it would probably be to his face! She's not shy is she!? :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah it sounds really funny! And I think she would say it to his face. I wonder why she does that?! Do you think it just come to her? or maybe Bradley's trying to get her to move out of Walford, and he sort of springs this place on her?! I don't know.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I never knew Bradley was going to ask Stacey to move in!! Cool  :Big Grin:  x

----------


## littlemo

> I never knew Bradley was going to ask Stacey to move in!! Cool  x


Yeah it's nice. I'm glad they are looking to the future. 

It seems like they are going to end up at Max's though, so that might cause some animosity. All those people huddled in the one house.

----------


## littlemo

The soap mags are out tomorrow aren't they?! Anyone know anything about what's going to be in them. Is it just Inside Soap or the others as well?! I assume Bradley and Stacey will feature in it somewhere.

----------


## EE Rocks

I think there all out tommorow, as soaplife and all about soap are out every 2 weeks, and it has been two weeks!! I don't know if Bradders and stacey are in it, but in tommorows inside soap has sean and ruby in it!

----------


## littlemo

I think Bradley and Stacey will be in Soaplife and All About Soap then, the new spoilers include them. We'll probably get more detail. Maybe we'll see the landlord Stacey makes fun of.

----------


## littlemo

Anyone here?! lol. 

Did you see the webcam, looks like Stacey and Ruby are looking to throw a party. It sounds like it's Ruby having it in the club. Maybe to celebrate her officially taking over it?! Stacey seems to be getting involved as well. Perhaps as a way of taking her mind off things?! 

You think Stacey and Bradley are together at this point?!

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah I seen that. It could be for a Halloween party? :Searchme:  
I think they will still be together...well I hope they are! 
I was thinkin', it'll be Staceys birthday near the start of November and something big is bound to happen! So maybe its then when Ruby leaves? Or something might happen between Bradley and Stacey?

----------


## littlemo

Yeah, Halloween probably. 

Jake must have left by now, it's in October his exit isn't it?!

----------


## EE Rocks

I don't know. I think it is a halloween party, they're on about.

----------


## littlemo

Ruby's being very bossy isn't she?! lol. I think she wants to make a good impression. It's probably her first big thing in Scarletts when she's been the owner. 

It seems like Stacey as well as Sean are getting involved in Scarletts. Do you think Stacey'll get a job there when she turns 18?! possibly. But wonder who she'll have to answer to then?!

Maybe Sean?! considering his plan to rid Ruby of all her money. But I think Max would be good. He's manager material.

----------


## bradley_fan

Filming today: Episode 1099 Tx: 30/10/06
STACEY: You did this without asking me?
BRADLEY: Well.. maybe I knew what you'd say.
STACEY: So you just went ahead and did it anyway.

I wonder what he's done  :Ponder:  Stacey doesn't sound happy!

----------


## littlemo

That's the day before the snippet with Ruby and Stacey isn't it?! 

Bradley can be a real hypocrite sometimes. He has a go at her for keeping secrets, and then goes ahead and does just the same thing. I find that annoying!

Do you get the feeling he is pushing her too far?!

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah I know what you mean! I wonder what he could have done? It might not have been that bad but she doesn't sound too pleased!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah I know what you mean! I wonder what he could have done? It might not have been that bad but she doesn't sound too pleased!


No, for all we know she could be the one that's overeacting. It could be something tiny. But given his past record for trying to get her to do stuff she doesn't want, it could come off badly for him.

----------


## littlemo

Something just occured to me. Maybe he made an appointment for her to see a councillor. The doctor said it was optional but highly recommended. 

And you know Stacey, she'd keep saying she was fine till she was blue in the face. But eventually Bradley would probably see through it. 

She probably wouldn't want to go because she knows how easily you can get stuck into that pattern, from her mum. And she'd think she could cope on her own.

Just an idea.

----------


## littlemo

Wonder if Honey's baby having down syndrome will have an effect on them?! It might make Stacey think about what it would have been like for her, if she had been in a similar position. Often babies are born with illnesses, and imagine being a 17 year old kid and having to deal with that. 

Having a baby with down syndrome usually effects woman who have their babies when they are older, in their 40's. But Stacey's child could have had some other defect, that might have made it harder to cope. 

It does make you think.

----------


## PR1811

lol, it could be absolutely anything. I think the end of October is a bit late for anything strongly connected to the abortion, especially when they seem to be getting back to 'normal' in 2 weeks time. I expect its something to do with Ruby and the party probably involving Sean somewhere in there to.

OR MAYBE.. Bradley has arranged for an interview for Stacey to work as Bradley's personal assistant at the bank! bwahaha  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

I'm not sure, but Stacey is good at putting on a brave face, and Bradley has got good at spotting when she is putting on act.

I think the interview thing is a bit off the wall! lol.

----------


## EE Rocks

sorry, totally O/T but was it Charlie who was up for best newcomer at tv quick awards? They were today, and apparently EE won Best soap and Best newcomer!

----------


## littlemo

Not sure, but he definetely deserves to win! 

Soap magazines out tomorrow, hope it's exciting!

----------


## EE Rocks

http://allaboutsoap.co.uk/controller.php?object=issue

OMG! It says Bradleys proposal (Scroll down to the first piccie). Marriage?

----------


## littlemo

I think it's about Bradley asking her to move in with him. 

Lovely picture of Stacey at the top though. She's got her hair all nice, and lovely makeup. Is that Lacey at some sort of do?!

----------


## EE Rocks

Aww, right. Yeah she looks lovely. I was dissapointed there was no Bracey tonight, not even a little bit, just to distract from the wedding a bit. But hopefully we'll see them tommorow! I can't wait for the mags tommorow- gosh i get loads, i am a magazine freak!! :Rotfl:

----------


## littlemo

I don't think we'll see Bradley and Stacey on our screens until next week. It seems like Honey and Billy are going to be the focus. 

But at the moment Stacey isn't seeing Bradley, so we aren't missing much. 
Which is good because I don't like those times when we are supposed to imagine what they are doing off screen. 

Looking forward to seeing the mags. I'm assuming there's going to be an article or two related to them.

----------


## EE Rocks

Nothing about Bradley and Stacey in Inside soap, mind i haven't got soaplife or all about soap yet......

----------


## littlemo

Yeah, they should be in the other ones. Inside Soap is weekly. I'm going to go and have a look in a minute.

----------


## PR1811

It says on DS that Bradley buys Stacey some ear-rings next Friday to cheer her up, but considering Monday after she is ignoring him I guess the present goes down like a lead balloon  :Smile:

----------


## EE Rocks

Oh yeah i saw that. Well at least he's trying. But someone should tell him it takes more than earrings to cheer Stacey Slater up!! :EEK!:

----------


## littlemo

I read in All About Soap that Bradley tells Tanya he wants to buy Stacey  some jewellery and turns to her for advice. She suggests getting her some hoop earrings, but it says her snobbish stepson Bradley wants to get her something more classier. So he ends up getting Stacey some stud ones. She says thankyou, but they aren't her style. So it seems like he knows his girlfriend less than Tanya does! lol. 

Anyway Stacey follows that by saying she wants to be alone. In which Bradley realises that he has to make a better gesture than that. So he takes her out to dinner and presents her with a key, and asks her to move in with him. But Ruby isn't happy with her moving out, and then Max tells Bradley he's rushing things, and just doing it to paper over the cracks. 

It finishes with it suggesting whether it's a good idea for them to move in together.

----------


## EE Rocks

aww, not more arguing between ruby and Stacey. The friendship is messed up. :EEK!:  It's quite funny Tanya knows more about Stacey than Bradley, and Tanya is never with Stacey :EEK!:  . What happened to Staceys hoop earring anyway she used to have some and that lovely pink Coat?

----------


## littlemo

> Oh yeah i saw that. Well at least he's trying. But someone should tell him it takes more than earrings to cheer Stacey Slater up!!


That's right! lol. 

If we didn't know any better, i'd think this was an ideal way for Stacey to manipulate him (If she hadn't of had the abortion). Refusing to talk to him, not accepting any of his gifts, until he resorts to asking her to move in with him. It's the perfect scenario! lol.

----------


## littlemo

She is a Slater after all! lol. Look at Zoe! 

It might be a bit too similar though. Zoe said she was pregnant when she wasn't, and Stacey saying she isn't when she is. It's probably too far fetched.

----------


## littlemo

Max is involved yet again in their relationship! Probably another instance he will try to make peacemaker, and probably fail.

----------


## Sam-Elle

> It's quite funny Tanya knows more about Stacey than Bradley, and Tanya is never with Stacey . What happened to Staceys hoop earring anyway she used to have some and that lovely pink Coat?


yeah it is funny 'bout tanya and stacey...hmmm, didnt the bbc run that competition for the pink coat a couple of months ago. lacey hated the coat  :Rotfl: .

----------


## littlemo

I think cause Bradley knows Stacey is such a complex individual inside, her fashion sense would be up for debate too. While Tanya just sees what Stacey's like on the outside, and thinks what you see is what you get. Which quite frankly it is, as far as clothes are concerned. 

You can't start trying to change somebody's fashion sense. It's up to the individual. 

I'm glad Bradley decides to be more thoughtful with his gift. I reckon he thinks the more the money I spend the better, but you can't expect a problem to be sorted by chucking money at it.

----------


## BlackKat

> I think cause Bradley knows Stacey is such a complex individual inside, her fashion sense would be up for debate too. While Tanya just sees what Stacey's like on the outside, and thinks what you see is what you get. Which quite frankly it is, as far as clothes are concerned. 
> 
> You can't start trying to change somebody's fashion sense. It's up to the individual. 
> 
> I'm glad Bradley decides to be more thoughtful with his gift. You can't just expect to chuck money at something, and have it come up smelling of roses.


It doesn't sound thoughtful to me. Sounds like he's trying to change her when he decides to get her something "classier," then what she'd actually want.

And I agree with Max -- it's just papering over the cracks, and will probably make things worse when they haven't even got their own places to go to when they argue. They should move in when they're both happy and ready to move onto the next stage -- not as a way to apologise.

----------


## littlemo

> It doesn't sound thoughtful to me. Sounds like he's trying to change her when he decides to get her something "classier," then what she'd actually want.
> 
> And I agree with Max -- it's just papering over the cracks, and will probably make things worse when they haven't even got their own places to go to when they argue. They should move in when they're both happy and ready to move onto the next stage -- not as a way to apologise.


I mean't he was being thoughtful when he asked her to move in. He thought about what she would really want rather than giving her some meaningless gift (like the earrings). Asking somebody to move in with you is quite a big gesture.

Maybe Max is right, that Bradley is just trying to make Stacey feel better. But it could still work out. If they moved into somewhere on the Square, they'd still have their family around them, so they could go back there, when they were feeling upset about a situation. 

I guess we'll have to wait and see.

----------


## littlemo

I think it's going to be a lot more dramatic having them in such close quarters. I can imagine fireworks!

Exciting!!

----------


## EE Rocks

> yeah it is funny 'bout tanya and stacey...hmmm, didnt the bbc run that competition for the pink coat a couple of months ago. lacey hated the coat .


Did she? It was lovely, i loved it. I think they did a comepetition yep. :Cool:

----------


## littlemo

It says in the spoilers that Stacey's nervous when she meets the landlord. I wonder what she's nervous about. She never usually has trouble with confrontation.

----------


## EE Rocks

Exactly, it strange she now has trouble with confrontation! I hope there in tonights!!

----------


## littlemo

Where is everyone?! lol. 

I suppose there's not that much to say considering it's all about Honey and Billy this week. But still... 

Does anyone know anything about Bradley and Stacey splitting up?! People keep saying that they have a row and part ways, shortly after they move in together. 

It's rumoured on DS, I'm not sure whether to believe it or not.

If they do, I assume they get back together, because the webcam seems to show they are together.

----------


## PR1811

It's probably from the same source as them both moving into Max's house.  :Smile: 

I can't see them splitting up for long, probably similar to how they got together in April and then got together again in June

----------


## bradley_fan

Do you think they argue about something baby related? Or something completely random? lol.
I can't see them splitting up for long like. Was it in a magazine or something about them splitting? I havn't heard anything lol but I can be quite slow on the uptake!  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> I can't see them splitting up for long like.


Because EE never split up popular couples, invent contrivance and contrivance to keep them apart for ages and then reunite them at the last second. *cough*Kalfie & Shannis*cough*

----------


## littlemo

Yeah i'm thinking they'll get back together if they do break up. I think once Stacey gets out there again, she'll realise what she's missing in Bradley.

It wasn't in any magazine I read, just a message on ds, a rumour. But a few people have said it. I'm not sure.

----------


## littlemo

I've just been watching past clips on the EE website of the beginnings of Bradley and Stacey's relationship, it was such a simple story back then wasn't it?! 

Bradley as Stacey's knight in shining armour, looking after her. Bradley was such a sweet boy. So cute! 

It's a shame sometimes when you have to have character development. I like him now but he doesn't really have that teddy bear like quality anymore.

----------


## littlemo

> It's probably from the same source as them both moving into Max's house.


Yes where did that source come from?! No mention in the magazines i've read, and considering how Max is against them moving in together, why would he suggest Stacey coming to stay with him? 

I would have thought it would be better for them to move into a place of their own, rather than be crowded by Max, Tanya, Lauren and Abi. 

But maybe Bradley's devestated about losing the flat, so Max suggests his place. But how Tanya could be pleased about that, I don't know.

Maybe Max offers him money but he won't take it, so he offers the house instead.

----------


## littlemo

Anyway please post! lol. The conversation is running dry here! lol.

----------


## EE Rocks

> I've just been watching past clips on the EE website of the beginnings of Bradley and Stacey's relationship, it was such a simple story back then wasn't it?! 
> 
> Bradley as Stacey's knight in shining armour, looking after her. Bradley was such a sweet boy. So cute! 
> 
> It's a shame sometimes when you have to have character development. I like him now but he doesn't really have that teddy bear like quality anymore.


I agree. I still like him, but he dosen't have that teddy bear quality anymore, and i don't say 'Aww' anymore like before. I haven't seen them clips (will do) but yeah it was nice and simple back then, and more enjoyable. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## littlemo

It's certainly different now, but I suppose you can't have sweetness and light all the time can you?! 

I do enjoy the dramatic stuff. But I do miss the way Bradley was. I suppose you can't really have it both ways.

I hope once this abortion drama has calmed down a bit, he'll start getting some of his happy go lucky qualities back.

----------


## littlemo

Bradley can be a bit too dark at times. 

And I do think the Bradley in January wouldn't have been so harsh in regards to this baby thing. He once had such adoration in his eyes. He worshipped the ground she walked on. Now he's developing past her, it's all a bit sad.

----------


## littlemo

I do get the feeling that no matter how Bradley tries to convince Stacey that he loves her and they are going to be together forever. Part of him is thinking, Is this what i'm going to want in the future? 

It's a sad fact of life.

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah Bradders has changed hasn't he! But its good he's got more confidence and that now. He isn't nervous around Stacey like he used to be!
Not much to talk about really is there??....I'm trying to think of something because I'm bored out of my skull!!!  :Wal2l:

----------


## Jada-GDR

i remember when they first showed signs of getting together everyone was like "YAY STACEY BRADLEY WHOO *dancie dancie* " and now everyone's like "hmm...". i think bradley was a bit mean with the whole abortion thing though  :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah Bradders has changed hasn't he! But its good he's got more confidence and that now. He isn't nervous around Stacey like he used to be!
> Not much to talk about really is there??....I'm trying to think of something because I'm bored out of my skull!!!


I know! lol. 

Has anyone found out what Stacey says to the landlord. It sounds good!

I wonder what Bradley will say to her?! Maybe he'll just be glad she's laughing again. 

Anyone heard any rumours or anything?!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah Bradders has changed hasn't he! But its good he's got more confidence and that now. He isn't nervous around Stacey like he used to be!
> Not much to talk about really is there??....I'm trying to think of something because I'm bored out of my skull!!!


I think a bit of nerves around Stacey might do him good! lol. 

One time Bradley was scared of her, and now it seems like she's scared of him. 

Not in the physical sense, but emotionally. 

Stacey needs to get some of her power back!

----------


## littlemo

New spoilers out tomorrow! 

Will probably draw light on whether Stacey is going to move into Max's.

----------


## PR1811

Nothing Bradley/Stacey related in this weeks spoilers.

They only mention Stacey on Monday warning Sean about hurting Ruby and not to play games.

----------


## bradley_fan

I wonder if they've moved intogether yet then  :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

I wonder?! Maybe they had a row that ended with them being apart for a few weeks. 

I knew Stacey was going to have a word with Sean. She really does care about her friends!  :Smile: 

Wonder how Stacey will react when she realises Sean's just after Ruby's money?!

----------


## littlemo

Glad to be getting back to some Bradley and Stacey action soon!  :Cheer:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, hopefully some less depressing Brad and Stace. Cant fault the acting from Lacey and Charlie in the abortion storyline, but found the whole thing very depressing. Thought it was a pointless storyline, which will forever change, and ultimately finish off a good pairing. :Sad:  

When are they next in Enders? Bradders asks her to move in with him the week after next, is that correct?

Edit: Anyone know if these rumours I keep reading about them splitting, on DS, have any substance to them? :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, hopefully some less depressing Brad and Stace. Cant fault the acting from Lacey and Charlie in the abortion storyline, but found the whole thing very depressing. Thought it was a pointless storyline, which will forever change, and ultimately finish off a good pairing. 
> 
> When are they next in Enders? Bradders asks her to move in with him the week after next, is that correct?
> 
> Edit: Anyone know if these rumours I keep reading about them splitting, on DS, have any substance to them?


It seems like in the new spoilers they are starting to get a bit of fun back into their relationship, which is good news! I like the dramatic stuff, but you can only cope with so much! lol.

Stacey and Bradley are back next week. The stuff where Bradley buys her the earrings is on Friday. And then the week after next is when he asks her to move in.  

I'm not sure whether they split up, but on the webcam it shows they are together until 31st October.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I'm not sure whether they split up, but on the webcam it shows they are together until 31st October.


Maybe just rumours then! Do sincerely hope so! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Maybe just rumours then! Do sincerely hope so! lol


Yeah it would be a shame. 

Haven't seen you round for a while?!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah it would be a shame. 
> 
> Haven't seen you round for a while?!


Been busy, and actually hated the abortion storyline soooo much, didnt come on here that week much. Really went off ol' Bradders big time! lol

Sooooo hoping he redeems himself this next week, and we see a bit more of the ol' loveable Bradders! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Been busy, and actually hated the abortion storyline soooo much, didnt come on here that week much. Really went off ol' Bradders big time! lol
> 
> Sooooo hoping he redeems himself this next week, and we see a bit more of the ol' loveable Bradders! lol


O.k. lol.

I agree that Bradley's behaviour hasn't been great lately. I wouldn't blame Stacey if she had a go at him soon! I didn't feel he gave her enough support. 

It seemed like he went to clinic just to make sure she went through with it. Rather than actually discussing her feelings with her. All they talked about was his views on the matter. He should have been more forceful in asking her how she felt, and what she wanted.     

But I do still love Bradley, he is my favourite, alongside Stacey of course! And I think as long as he tries to look after her in the coming weeks, I'll feel he's trying his best.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> But I do still love Bradley, he is my favourite, alongside Stacey of course! And I think as long as he tries to look after her in the coming weeks, I might start to see the old Bradley coming out.


Yeah, I hope so, and by the sound of it he starts to really make the effort again in the relationship! Though I guess he needs to BIG time after the last week or so (actually he went off the boil around the time his father arrived)! lol

PS Congrats on writing yet another fantastic script (Max n Stace), Little Mo!  :Bow:

----------


## littlemo

Thankyou.  :Smile:  

Yeah I definetely think Max coming back has had a huge effect on Bradley. The way Bradley get sometimes is scary!

Don't get me started on his dead eyes! They give me nightmares! lol.  

Can you imagine what his reaction would be if he saw Stacey and Max together?!  :Angry:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Can you imagine what his reaction would be if he saw Stacey and Max together?!


Think we would definitely see his darkside coming out in full force!!!  :EEK!:   lol

----------


## littlemo

> Think we would definitely see his darkside coming out in full force!!!   lol


Yeah, it would go on overload! lol. 

But seriously, he was such a sweet guy at the beginning. To go from that to being, quite psychopathic. What is going on?!

He is still a nice guy, but he's got that underlying 'oddness' about him! lol.

----------


## bradley#1

just come back off my  hols. really p****d to see that i missed the abortion storyline by a few days. i just hope brad hasn't been as bad as i herd he has.

----------


## littlemo

> just come back off my  hols. really p****d to see that i missed the abortion storyline by a few days. i just hope brad hasn't been as bad as i herd he has.


He wasn't that bad. I think it's been exaggerated a bit! lol. 

He was a bit selfish, but it was a life changing deccision. He didn't force Stacey to do anything. 

I think Stacey should have been more forceful with Bradley though. Bradley gave his opinions and Stacey just agreed with them. You can't be like that, when your dealing with such important stuff.   

I felt like shaking her! lol.

I really hope she's going to wake up one day soon, and realise that the way she's been behaving of late isn't her. 

She needs to start getting tough! Just because she's in love, it doesn't mean she has to be so submissive.

You did miss some good episodes, but you could try looking at the BBC EE website for clips.

----------


## littlemo

Do you reckon Bradley would have turned out like his dad if they'd had the baby? 

At first I thought no, but thinking about the way he was at the clinic. Clearly his heart wouldn't have been in it. Even if he did fall in love with the baby as soon as he saw it (which undoubtedly he would have), he'd still think about what his life might have been. 

It is a lot to give up.

----------


## bradley_fan

I don't know really Littlemo...its hard! lol.
I actually don't think he would turn out like Max...I can't picture him having an affair or just up and leaving like he did. I think he respects the people he's around too much to do that to them.
Also, we don't know if Max actually loved Rachell. (I found her abit wierd myself :Lol:  )but we know Bradley loves Stacey and has promised on numerous occasions never to leave her.
Just my humble opinion!!  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I agree the relationship between Max and Rachel seemed to be different to to the one between Bradley and Stacey. 

There were hints that Max did care about Rachel, when she was here, but it also seems like he's been a womaniser since day one. Even married to Tanya he couldn't stop himself. 

But it's not just about whether Bradley would go off with another woman. Would he be strong enough to cope?! I think Stacey is a much stronger person than Bradley. I think that would put a strain on the relationship.

----------


## littlemo

I hope there not going to replace Stacey as the 'bitch'. I know there's talk of bringing in young fiery girls. But Stacey's the only one who can do the job properly! lol.

----------


## EE Rocks

Is there talk of bringing in 'Feiry' Girls? I want them too actually, cause Stace needs a friend.

----------


## littlemo

> Is there talk of bringing in 'Fiery' Girls? I want them too actually, cause Stace needs a friend.


I remember reading an article that said about Emmerdale and Hollyoaks having all the attractive women. And EE was thinking of bringng in somebody that was previously in Emmerdale, but i'm not sure if they are going ahead with it. 

The new characters are coming a bit too thick and fast aren't they?! 

I would like to see Stacey with a friend. Someone a bit like Abby. Except more loyal. Ruby is a bit too snobby.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, once Ruby goes (Pinkbanana does a little dance around the room! How many days til she gone?! lol) I think they need to bring another chum for Stacey, someone less dependent on her and needy would be good!!!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, once Ruby goes (Pinkbanana does a little dance around the room! How many days til she gone?! lol) I think they need to bring another chum for Stacey, someone less dependent on her and needy would be good!!!


Yeah! lol. 

She needs to start making trouble again!  :Smile:  

The thing is though, I'm not sure she can be the person she was at the start, because I don't think Bradley would put up with it! 

It's going to be difficult to strike the balance.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah! lol. 
> 
> She needs to start making trouble again!  
> 
> The thing is though, I'm not sure she can be the person she was at the start, because I don't think Bradley would put up with it! 
> 
> It's going to be difficult to strike the balance.


Maybe, but her new friend could bring out a bit more of the ol' stace out in her! 

I do think once Rubeee has gone she should get another pal! Also think Bradders needs one too, and Im not talking about that little prat Deanoooo!! I wouldnt wish him on anybody!!!! lol

----------


## littlemo

I think Bradley 'mates' are the ones he works with. I really hate that mob (in general)! I think they must have a bad influence on him. It's like they are above everyone else. I can just imagine the way Stacey would react meeting them!

Can you imagine combining an evening with Stacey's mates and Bradleys?!  :Smile:  

I think it would be nice if Bradley developed a friendship with somebody in the square though, a different crowd from work. But not Deano! lol. 

And Stacey definetely needs to have fun, so she needs a lively mate.

----------


## EE Rocks

Yay, there in tommorows episode, Can't wait. I agree though Stacey needs a new chum, a trouble-maker? I want the 'ol' Stacey back.

----------


## littlemo

> Yay, there in tommorows episode, Can't wait. I agree though Stacey needs a new chum, a trouble-maker? I want the 'ol' Stacey back.


Me too! lol. She needs to get bitchy!  :Smile:  

How do you know there in tomorrow's episode? have you seen a clip?! I only saw Stacey mentioned in the spoilers.

----------


## littlemo

Wonder if they would bring Abby back? I know she was a cow to Stacey, but she's forgiven Ruby in the past. 

She was pregnant wasn't she?! So she might have her baby by now. 

They could come up with a story though. Maybe she gave it up for adoption or it could have died?!

----------


## littlemo

The spoilers aren't coming thick and fast at the moment are they?! There seems to be a bit of a lull.  :Sad:  Well with Bradley and Stacey anyway.

Hope to see something soon.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

So when do you think they move in together? has anyone heard what happens in regards to the house?! 

Does the fact that Stacey has a laugh at the landlords expense make Bradley angry?! People say they have a row, and I have read that's he's embarrassed by the situation.

I wouldn't have thought he'd have a go at her though. I thought he would tread carefully.

----------


## littlemo

Inside Soap out tomorrow! 

Hope they give us some new pictures. The only magazine I saw them in last week showed the photo of them in the abortion clinic. Maybe this week we'll get to see pictures of them in the new flat they are viewing.

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah I hope Inside Soap does have some news for us!  :Cheer:  
So is our Bradley in tonight or is it just Stacey? Or neither?? lol I hope they are! As good as the whole Billy/Honey thing is I've missed Them both!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah I hope Inside Soap does have some news for us!  
> So is our Bradley in tonight or is it just Stacey? Or neither?? lol I hope they are! As good as the whole Billy/Honey thing is I've missed Them both!!


I think Stace could be in it cause of the spoilers saying that Sean and Charlie clash over her 'sullen' attitude! So She maybe in it, probably rather briefly.

With the Honey and her baby business, I wouldnt expect to see either of them in it this week much, apart from Friday. :Smile:  

Yeah the spoilers tomorrow will hopefully reveal more about this moving in together business!!!

----------


## littlemo

> I think Stace could be in it cause of the spoilers saying that Sean and Charlie clash over her 'sullen' attitude! So She maybe in it, probably rather briefly.


I switched onto EE and it had already started, did I miss a mention of Stacey's sullen attitude?! I read it in the spoilers too, but there was no scene between Charlie and Stacey that I saw. Or Charlie mentioning Stacey. 

I found the situation with Stacey a bit weird. A tiny mention of her 'miscarriage' by Ruby, but it was like a fill in, to show they hadn't forgotten. And then a little while later they were laughing and joking together. I started seeing a bit of the old Stacey coming out. It didn't seem to fit though somehow. I know she's probably just trying to put on a brave front, but she seemed a bit too enthusiastic! 

Stacey actually smiled in tonight's episode. She looks great when she smiles. It was nice to see. But again a bit of a contrast to the way she's been of late.

----------


## littlemo

Looked on the front cover of Inside Soap and there's an interview with Charlie Clements. But it seems to be more about his personal life, than what's happening in EE. 

From a storyline point of view it seems the main ones in EE are about Peggy and Denise.

----------


## littlemo

Just had a skim through some of the mags. Stacey and Bradley are on the front of most of them. 

I did read a bit in one of the magazines that said that the landlord would rather have squatters than Stacey living there! lol. So whatever she does must be pretty bad. I think the landlords name is Alex, just caught that bit. 

It mentioned that Bradley loves Stacey and wants to have kids with her in the future, but now he's concentrating on his career (which we already knew). But it said that the abortion will always be there in their relationship, and if they were to go on and have kids in the future. That would effect it.

Anyway it all seems like serious stuff! And sounds like their relationship is set to be longterm. Which is good news!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Just had a skim through some of the mags. Stacey and Bradley are on the front of most of them. 
> 
> I did read a bit in one of the magazines that said that the landlord would rather have squatters than Stacey living there! lol. So whatever she does must be pretty bad. I think the landlords name is Alex, just caught that bit. 
> 
> It mentioned that Bradley loves Stacey and wants to have kids with her in the future, but now he's concentrating on his career (which we already knew). But it said that the abortion will always be there in their relationship, and if they were to go on and have kids in the future. That would effect it.
> 
> Anyway it all seems like serious stuff! And sounds like their relationship is set to be longterm. Which is good news!


 OOOh sounds good!!!I havent seen Bradley for ages cos i was away and so missed the abortion stuff!but i was watching yesterday and it flicked onto Sean sitting in the cafe and my head said oh Bradley and then i realised it was Sean!!!I dont know if its just me but i didnt realise they looked so similar until then!!! :Ninja:  Unless the holiday sun did go to my head!! :Thumbsup:  and im imagining it!!!!

----------


## littlemo

A lot of people say they think Bradley and Sean look alike. I don't see the resembelence myself. Maybe it's because they've got such different personalities.

Is it the way their hair is cut? Sean was looking down at the table in the Cafe wasn't he?!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> OOOh sounds good!!!I havent seen Bradley for ages cos i was away and so missed the abortion stuff!but i was watching yesterday and it flicked onto Sean sitting in the cafe and my head said oh Bradley and then i realised it was Sean!!!I dont know if its just me but i didnt realise they looked so similar until then!!! Unless the holiday sun did go to my head!! and im imagining it!!!!


Welcome back, Miss Nigella Harman!  :Smile:  

Probably a blessing that you missed the abortion storyline, to be honest! I totally wish I'd not watched it too!  :Sad:  

Anyway hoping this next week's moving in together business is alittle more light hearted, and even amusing (fingers crossed), after the abortion stuff!

----------


## bradley_fan

Welcome back Nigella! We were struggling to cope without your scans! :Lol:  
I never really thought about Bradley and Sean looking alike...I can't really see it!
The abortion thing was good and bad really....moastly bad though! Very upsetting!
I hope Bradley in tonight, but I don't think he is  :Sad:  I'm missing the lil ginger ninja!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Welcome back Nigella! We were struggling to cope without your scans! 
> 
> I hope Bradley in tonight, but I don't think he is  I'm missing the lil ginger ninja!


Sorry, bradley fan, but your ginger ninja wasnt in it tonight!  :Sad:   lol
Think you're going to have to wait til Friday to see a bit of young Bradders!

Also, credit where its due, you have been a total star on the ol' scanning front, whilst Nigella has been away!  :Clap:

----------


## bradley_fan

> Sorry, bradley fan, but your ginger ninja wasnt in it tonight!   lol
> Think you're going to have to wait til Friday to see a bit of young Bradders!
> 
> Also, credit where its due, you have been a total star on the ol' scanning front, whilst Nigella has been away!


Aww thanks alot Pinkbanana! Brings a tear to my eye!  :Lol:  But I can't take the crown away form our very own Nigella....although I tried. (joke!!)

----------


## littlemo

Some nice scenes again with Stacey tonight, and I am coming round to Sean. He's very Dennisesque, but he's also got his own personality. And I think him and Stacey have a really good brother/sister relationship. 

It was funny at the start of the episode, when we had Big Mo singing 'Cheeky girls', while the rest of the Slaters sat eating breakfast, with Stacey straightening her hair, and Sean wondering what the hell he'd gotten himself into. It was like typical Slater style! lol. 

Wonder how Sean is going to come round to Charlie?! He's bound to eventually, if he's going to be living there. It's all about 'family' in EE isn't it?!

You reckon Charlie will be happy at Stacey moving out, and leaving Sean behind. If he isn't. Bradley may be forced to lodge with him! lol.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Some nice scenes again with Stacey tonight, and I am coming round to Sean. He's very Dennisesque, but he's also got his own personality. And I think him and Stacey have a really good brother/sister relationship. 
> 
> It was funny at the start of the episode, when we had Big Mo singing 'Cheeky girls', while the rest of the Slaters sat eating breakfast, with Stacey straightening her hair, and Sean wondering what the hell he'd gotten himself into. It was like typical Slater style! lol. 
> 
> Wonder how Sean is going to come round to Charlie?! He's bound to eventually, if he's going to be living there. It's all about 'family' in EE isn't it?!
> 
> You reckon Charlie will be happy at Stacey moving out, and leaving Sean behind. If he isn't. Bradley may be forced to lodge with him! lol.


I don't think Bradley would lodge with Sean if they paid him!  :Lol:  
Yeah the start was really good! Stacey and Sean were like  :Confused:   :Wal2l:   lol. I'm glad Stacey walked in and shouted at Sean at the end coz I felt sorry for Charlie! I wouldn't want to have a argument with Sean!!
I felt embarressed for Ruby in some of them scenes!It was obvious he wasn't interested! I wonder how Stacey will react to Sean being with Ruby?She doesn't seem too bothered about her fancying him, although she did pull alot of faces at her when she was flirting with him over breakfast! Do you think she'l click on that he's only after her for her money?

----------


## littlemo

> I don't think Bradley would lodge with Sean if they paid him!


lol. I could see it happening actually. I mean Bradley owes her doesn't he?! Stacey may not be pleased with it herself, but he's her brother, and if it came to the crunch I think she'd take him in. Could be interesting! lol. 




> Yeah the start was really good! Stacey and Sean were like    lol. I'm glad Stacey walked in and shouted at Sean at the end coz I felt sorry for Charlie! I wouldn't want to have a argument with Sean!!


Absolutely fabulous! Stacey's great at putting Sean in his place. He wouldn't take it from anybody else lol. 




> I felt embarressed for Ruby in some of them scenes!It was obvious he wasn't interested! I wonder how Stacey will react to Sean being with Ruby?She doesn't seem too bothered about her fancying him, although she did pull alot of faces at her when she was flirting with him over breakfast! Do you think she'l click on that he's only after her for her money?


Yeah, I saw what Sean's reaction was going to be at the end a mile off. I'm sure we all did. Ruby is too soft. Since he arrived, how many times has she asked him out?! If he'd been interested he would have shown some sort of feeling. If he hasn't, he's obviously not worth having. She shouldn't run after him. 

Maybe she's taking her cue from Bradley. How many times did Stacey reject him?! lol.

I'm thinking Stacey will twig at some point. But I think Ruby won't believe her, because according to the spoilers. Ruby wants to stay with Sean, when Johnny suggests running away. Might cause Stacey and Ruby to fall out?!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Stace doesn't seemed too disillusioned about her bro, she did say the other day he was barely human!!! lol So I would have thought she would click he is only after Rubee's dosh, and maybe she tries to warn Rubee, but Rubee being Rubee (an egocentric brat) she doesnt listen to her!

Cant say Ive warmed to Sean yet, he's a looker (though he does look like he's in need of a good wash), but thats about it! Definitely doesn't float my boat (yet)! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Stace doesn't seemed too disillusioned about her bro, she did say the other day he was barely human!!! lol So I would have thought she would click he is only after Rubee's dosh, and maybe she tries to warn Rubee, but Rubee being Rubee (an egocentric brat) she doesnt listen to her!


Yeah I'm thinking that too. Although Stacey is still in the dark about Sean's 'badge of honour', but it's early days. As far as his way with women are concerned and his attitude, I think Stacey realises he's not sweetness and light.

She did say yesterday that Sean would eat Ruby for breakfast. Ruby replied with 'I might surprise him'. I very much doubt that dear! lol. Ruby is so gullible. If he told her to jump off a bridge she'd probably do it!

Stacey on the other hand is a different matter. I think Sean will have his work cut out with her! lol.

----------


## littlemo

So glad Stacey is cheering herself up. It's just been so sad of late. Don't you just feel like hugging her?! 

I got a perspective on the abortion talking to my mum tonight. She thought Bradley was horrible and non supportive. I was surprised by that because I thought she'd be all for Bradley's opinion of wanting a career. She's always drummed into me the importance of getting a decent job and a relationship, before you start on a family. 

She said 'It's the woman's choice. Bradley should have said i'll go along with whatever you want to do'. It took me by surprise! I was like yes mum that's right, he should have, thankyou! lol.

Thinking back, I mean what was he thinking of?! He just took over the whole thing. It should have been Stacey's choice.

----------


## PR1811

I don't see why he has an obligation to lie and say that he'll go along with whatever she wants, then while Stacey is buying baby stuff Bradley is looking for a way out. I'd prefer he told the truth and then everyone knows where they stand.

If Bradley had just stayed quiet about it and they had the baby, things would have been much worse if it didn't work out.

----------


## littlemo

> I don't see why he has an obligation to lie and say that he'll go along with whatever she wants, then while Stacey is buying baby stuff Bradley is looking for a way out. I'd prefer he told the truth and then everyone knows where they stand.
> 
> If Bradley had just stayed quiet about it and they had the baby, things would have been much worse if it didn't work out.


I agree that he should have said what he wanted, but I think he should have been more open to Stacey's ideas. If Stacey wanted the baby, he should have said, 'i'll be there for you'. That's what she needed to hear. She should have his support through everything, even if he doesn't agree with it. I think that's what a relationship is about.  

Really Stacey should have been more pushy, but Bradley should have been more understanding.

----------


## Siobhan

> I agree that he should have said what he wanted, but I think he should have been more open to Stacey's ideas. If Stacey wanted the baby, he should have said, 'i'll be there for you'. That's what she needed to hear. She should have his support through everything, even if he doesn't agree with it. I think that's what a relationship is about. 
> 
> Really Stacey should have been more pushy, but Bradley should have been more understanding.


But he did say he would respect her decision so in this case is should have been stacey to speak out and say "I want this baby".. Bradley gave her his reason for not wanting the baby but she never gave him reason why they should keep it... She even said herself at one stage that she didn't want to be a single mum 

I don't agree with your mum Littlemo.. it is not a woman's choice, it is a joint decision.. it takes two to make a baby so both should have a say... If stacey decided by herself then it would be her fault if Bradley did leave her cause she would be just expecting him to stand by her without asking first

----------


## littlemo

> But he did say he would respect her decision so in this case is should have been stacey to speak out and say "I want this baby".. Bradley gave her his reason for not wanting the baby but she never gave him reason why they should keep it... She even said herself at one stage that she didn't want to be a single mum 
> 
> I don't agree with your mum Littlemo.. it is not a woman's choice, it is a joint decision.. it takes two to make a baby so both should have a say... If stacey decided by herself then it would be her fault if Bradley did leave her cause she would be just expecting him to stand by her without asking first


Stacey did say a few things at the clinic that showed that she wanted the baby. The reason she gave for wanting to keep it was love. Love for each other and love for the baby. There was no time when she said, 'I want this baby', but if Bradley knew her as well as he thought he did. He'd know what she really wanted, you could just tell. I felt he could have listened to Stacey, the way that she listened to him.  He just dismissed all her feelings and anxieties. Blamed her not wanting to go through with it on being scared. I know Bradley said that she had to do what she wanted, but I felt that he made it seem like she'd be on her own. Not in the physical sense, but emotionally. 

It was hard for both of them but I just feel that if your in love with somebody that much, you'd put someone else's feeling above your own. Stacey did for Bradley, and he wasn't prepared to do it for her.

----------


## Siobhan

It was her feelings he was thinking about.. His dad kept him as a child and then 5 years later walked out.. he saw how his mum was and how much it affected him so he didn't want to put Stacey through that. Stacey wanted the baby for love but she also gave it up for love so either way the baby would not have made a difference to her feelings for bradley

----------


## Pinkbanana

> It was her feelings he was thinking about.. His dad kept him as a child and then 5 years later walked out.. he saw how his mum was and how much it affected him so he didn't want to put Stacey through that.


To me I really didnt get the impression he was thinking of her feelings. He was thinking of how inconvenient it would be to his life, his plans for the future, his career (Im not saying that he didnt have valid points to make) rather than Stacey. Also when she was in such a state at the abortion clinic, crying and totally unsure what to do, he should have insisted that they go home and take a little more time to come to a resolution about the situation. I mean, she had only told him the night before!

I also didnt buy the 'Im scared I'll turn out like my dad' arguement. I mean is he his own person, or a Max clone?! 

I think the abortion will haunt, and ultimately finish off, this couple. :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> To me I really didnt get the impression he was thinking of her feelings. He was thinking of how inconvenient it would be to his life, his plans for the future, his career (Im not saying that he didnt have valid points to make) rather than Stacey. Also when she was in such a state at the abortion clinic, crying and totally unsure what to do, he should have insisted that they go home and take a little more time to come to a resolution about the situation. I mean, she had only told him the night before!


Yeah he was definetely being selfish! As you say some valid points, but it seemed like he was conducting a business deal, not getting rid of his baby. That 'tie thing' i'm sure it was a way of keeping his emotions at a distance. It was like if he just got his head down and got on with things, it would go away. He should have talked it through with Stacey properly, she needed him and he wasn't there for her. 

More time was needed. Stacey should have been sure about the situation before she went through with it.

----------


## Jojo

When I was in this situation, same age, same time in the relationship, I kept the baby, against my boyfriends wishes.  He said he'd stand by me etc.  Six months later, he was gone.  Never paid maintenance (Â£3.50 a week wasnt worth it anyway) and never made contact.  Seven years ago, he signed papers disolving any parental responsibilities.  Did I blame him for leaving me - yes, did I lose the plot with him and his family for leaving me - yes.  Did I even begin to think about the fact that at the very start, he said he wasn't ready to be a father yet and therefore felt that we shouldn't go through with the pregnancy - no.

I've also been through the termination route and my partner actually told his parents that I was pregnant but I was having a termination - he wanted to go through with the pregnancy, I didn't.  But it was still one of the hardest decisions that I ever had to make.  

Bradley told Stacey how he felt and she made her decision from there.  If he'd lied and said that he'd stand by her no matter what, because she felt she wanted to go through with the pregnancy and then they had gone the seperate ways, through the natural end of the relationship (not everyone gets together at 17 and stays together for life!), would everyone be having a go at Bradley then - he couldn't do anything right in some peoples eyes, no matter which way he played it, yet he was being honest with himself and with Stacey - to me, that was the bravest thing he could have done!  Give the poor guy a break!

Stacey and Bradley don't truly know each other - they need to be together a while and enjoying their lives together before bringing a child in to a place which, frankly, at the moment, isnt a very great place to live.

----------


## littlemo

You make some good points. You should be a lawyer!  :Smile:  

I still love Bradley. I feel he could have been there for Stacey more than he was, but I can understand that it would be a hard situation for somebody of that age. 

The thing is I think Stacey in a lot of ways is more mature than Bradley. She's much stronger. I love them together, but I think Stacey might need more than Bradley is prepared to give.

Maybe that might make her look else where, who knows?!

----------


## Jojo

We do tend to be the more mature sex at that age  :Big Grin: 

I did want to be, but time never seems to be available to study the relevant courses etc unfortunately.  Although, mostly, I was speaking from the heart after my experiences.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Bradley told Stacey how he felt and she made her decision from there.  If he'd lied and said that he'd stand by her no matter what, because she felt she wanted to go through with the pregnancy and then they had gone the seperate ways, through the natural end of the relationship (not everyone gets together at 17 and stays together for life!), would everyone be having a go at Bradley then - he couldn't do anything right in some peoples eyes, no matter which way he played it, yet he was being honest with himself and with Stacey - to me, that was the bravest thing he could have done!  Give the poor guy a break!
> .


Nothing in life is ever black and white. However my personal opinion on this 'soap couple' is that Bradley did rush her into having an abortion. They hardly took the time to discuss it. The next day they were at the abortion clinic. I truly think in that repect he was selfish, not brave (quite the opposite), he was keen to rush through with the abortion, so that Stacey didnt have time to really stop and think about the consequences. He was thinking about himself more than Stacey, and I think thats what I found quite difficult to watch, especially the scene in the abortion clinic when Stacey was obviously very distressed and crying, and he just wanted the whole thing over with. It showed a totally different/harder side to the Bradders we know!

It's only now that he will begin to see that its not all done and dusted. :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> It's only now that he will begin to see that its not all done and dusted.


Yes I think he might start to wonder if he did do the right thing. Well he already is, but it'll probably get worse, seeing the way Stacey is effected by it. 

Do you reckon he'll start to feel guilty?!

Do you think Stacey will carry on as 'normal' for a while, and then just snap?!

It'll be interesting to see what happens.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yes I think he might start to wonder if he did do the right thing. Well he already is, but it'll probably get worse, seeing the way Stacey is effected by it. 
> 
> Do you reckon he'll start to feel guilty?!


Not sure, I think seeing that Stacey hasn't 'bounced back' from it and is still withdrawn will make Bradders worry about her, but I think he will have convinced himself that they did the right thing. That maybe the case for him, but unsure about it being the right thing for Stacey (think she'll be affected for a very long time by it)! 

I do think that if she'd had the baby and eventually they had broken up then it doesnt mean that it would have been the end of her world being a single mother (or that she would have remained one).

Moreover, it looks like this abortion business is set to haunt them, you can tell that is the way EE is going with the storyline from reading spoilers and various TV mags!  :Sad:  

Oh and if Sean finds out about it, then Bradders had better be a good runner - think I'd invest in a pair of decent trainers, if I was him!!!!

----------


## littlemo

> Moreover, it looks like this abortion business is set to haunt them, you can tell that is the way EE is going with the storyline from reading spoilers and various TV mags!  
> 
> Oh and if Sean finds out about it, then Bradders had better be a good runner - think I'd invest in a pair of decent trainers, if I was him!!!!


Yeah I haven't read all the tv mags, did any of them say anything different?! I've read that they go to see a flat, the landlords name is Alex, and Stacey's nerves get the better of her, and she makes some jokes, which make the landlord not want her there. 

Do you know what the jokes are? and what actually happens in regards to them getting the flat?!

I agree about Bradley, trainers could come in handy! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Do you know what the jokes are? and what actually happens in regards to them getting the flat?!


Not sure what she jokes about, but doesnt it result in them moving into Max's place?  

I find that weird as there must be more than one flat to rent out there in the whole of Walford!! Bet it will be cosy for them in No5 - with Max, Tanya, Abi, Lauren and Ralph the rat all under the same roof too! lol

----------


## littlemo

I've heard rumours about them moving into Max's, but I'm not sure if it's been confirmed. We'll probably find out tomorrow when the spoilers come out.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I've heard rumours about them moving into Max's, but I'm not sure if it's been confirmed. We'll probably find out tomorrow when the spoilers come out.


Oh right, I thought it had more substance to it, rather than just being a rumour. I maybe wrong, but Im sure I read it in some mag under 'Autumn spoilers' section. Though to be honest I think it a daft idea, them moving into No.5, if it is correct!

----------


## littlemo

> Oh right, I thought it had more substance to it, rather than just being a rumour. I maybe wrong, but Im sure I read it in some mag under 'Autumn spoilers' section. Though to be honest I think it a daft idea, them moving into No.5, if it is correct!


Yeah that's maybe where everybody is getting it from?! I also think it's silly for them to move in with Max. But maybe they are trying to get Stacey and Max closer together?!

Plus Sean will be coming over to visit, probably ever chance he gets! lol. 

It could be interesting!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah that's maybe where everybody is getting it from?! I also think it's silly to move in with Max. But maybe they are trying to get Stacey and Max closer together?!


Oh I really hope they dont go there with Max and Stace!  :Sick:  lol

----------


## littlemo

> Oh I really hope they dont go there with Max and Stace!  lol


I think it could be good!  :Smile:  

Dramatic!

I know there's an age difference and Max is Bradley's dad, but it just adds to the appeal for me. 

And I also think if it was just a heat of the moment thing, there'd be still a chance Bradley and Stacey could sort things out.

----------


## littlemo

More Bradley and Stacey on the webcam, getting into the second week of November! 

Talking about fashion.  :Smile: 

They always put such boring snippets up don't they?! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> More Bradley and Stacey on the webcam, getting into the second week of November! 
> 
> Talking about fashion. 
> 
> They always put such boring snippets up don't they?! lol.


Maybe Stacey is giving Bradders a Trinny and Suzanna style make over! If thats the case, I hope she burns anything beige coloured of his, including his collecting of golfing knitwear! lol

----------


## littlemo

lol. It sounds like Stacey's the one whose finding it hard to choose clothes.

Seems like he's fine with his black or grey suit! lol.

----------


## littlemo

I'm sure I read an interview where Charlie said he didn't think Bradley was very supportive over the abortion situation. I can't swear to that, but I think he said something along those lines. 

And it seems from the magazines, that there is going to be a certain amout of atmosphere between Bradley and Stacey concerning the whole thing. It looks like it's going to effect them longterm. Which I think will be good! 

I'm kind of going over old ground, because I can't think of what else to say! lol. 

Actually, you know in the magazines they keep calling the landlord of the flat they go to see Alex. Don't you think that's strange, they call him by his first name. Wouldn't it be Mr. Somebdy. Something to think about! lol.

Maybe he's becoming a main character?!

----------


## Siobhan

> I'm kind of going over old ground, because I can't think of what else to say! lol.


You dont' have to post for the sake of posting.. wait until something new comes up. You don't have to post everyday on this thread..

----------


## bradley_fan

Maybe Stacey is getting dressed up for a special ocasioin ? It's her Birthday in November isn't it? It could be something to do with that. (Don't really know why thats important like!  :Lol:  )
Badley in tonight isn't he?  :Thumbsup:   :Cheer:  I'm sure he said in a interview that when they do start talking again its very awkward between them so it should be quite good!

----------


## littlemo

Yeah sounds good! From the spoilers it seems Stacey's going away again. Maybe she wants to get away from Bradley for a bit?!

Have we got any screencaps for tonight?! (Is anyone else having trouble getting onto ds, or is it just me?!)

----------


## littlemo

> You dont' have to post for the sake of posting.. wait until something new comes up. You don't have to post everyday on this thread..


Some of it was new, and some of it wasn't. Sorry if any of it was unacceptable.  :Smile:

----------


## bradley_fan

> Have we got any screencaps for tonight?! (Is anyone else having trouble getting onto ds, or is it just me?!)


No I can't get on either and I havn't seen any caps. I hope there is some!!

----------


## bradley_fan

There is a preview clip of Stacey and Ruby on the Eastenders web. I think Staceys planning to dump Bradley and Rubys trying to talk her out of it. It also looks like Staceys told Ruby she's had an abortion coz Rubys says " Does Bradley know how much you wanted the baby? Did you tell him?" Staceys seems quite nasty to her!! Must be very stressed! lol.

----------


## littlemo

> There is a preview clip of Stacey and Ruby on the Eastenders web. I think Staceys planning to dump Bradley and Rubys trying to talk her out of it. It also looks like Staceys told Ruby she's had an abortion coz Rubys says " Does Bradley know how much you wanted the baby? Did you tell him?" Staceys seems quite nasty to her!! Must be very stressed! lol.


Sounds good, I'll have to go and watch that now. 

Bradley was trying tonight wasn't he?! I couldn't helping feeling a bit sorry for him. I think he knows he's done wrong.

Just went to the clip now, and it's still showing Friday's, I'll have to try later.

----------


## littlemo

It was a shame they didn't show Bradley give Stacey the earrings, and her rejecting them. They kind of skipped over that didn't they?!

It was quite a nice scene with them and Tanya. When Bradley asked her to come with them lol. I didn't think about it at the time, but do you think that was so he didn't have to be alone with Stacey?! 

I liked the way Stacey said 'she's joking Bradley'. lol. Bradley can be a bit simple sometimes! lol.

Stacey looked really pretty tonight. Loved the clothes she had on! God she's becoming a real style icon! lol.

----------


## littlemo

Just watched the clip! Oh it's exciting! 

I'm not sure if Ruby does know about the abortion. I think she's still assuming she had a miscarriage. But clearly Stacey thinks she didn't say enough for Bradley to know how much the baby mean't to her. 

I was a bit confused by that clip. Stacey said it was over, and yet she doesn't want to be dumped, and wants to keep him. I think she's a bit all over the place. Also how can she think he'd dump her?! She's done what he wants. What else is there?! 

She said to Ruby 'you can't even get a bloke let alone know how to keep one'! lol. Poor Ruby she's just trying to help. 

I heard Ruby does convince Stacey to meet up with Bradley, so she must get through to Stacey eventually. 

Poor Stacey!  :Crying:  

Lacey is so fantastic at this stuff! Everytime I see her, I'm like wow! Incredible!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Me thinks that the decline of Bradders and Stace is beginning (well it kind of started with that unnecessary abortion storyline) because I read in a  tv mag today that Bradders' new mate (Miles or something posh - this is to labour the point that Bradders is now working with the big rich boys in the city!) makes fun of Stacey working on a market stall. To begin with Miles jumps to the conclusion that she works in the stock market, when Bradders says Stace works the markets!! lol Then realises it actually a market stall.

So I think EE will begin to widen the gap/difference between them in the coming weeks with Bradders becoming an ambitious high flier in the CITY whilst Stace continues to happily flog knickers etc on a market stall!

Oh with Enders you just know there will be tears sooner, rather than later!  :Sad:

----------


## bradley_fan

Aww noo!  :Crying:  Why does Bradley have to work with such.....horrible people! lol. But you never know, when Miles says something about Stacey Bradley could jump to her defence! Well he better!! He did it before with your much loved Deano!  :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Aww noo!  Why does Bradley have to work with such.....horrible people! lol. But you never know, when Miles says something about Stacey Bradley could jump to her defence! Well he better!! He did it before with your much loved Deano!


Yeah, you never know, he may stand up to Miles the plonker! I do hope so. lol

Look Bradders fan, I think you are in denial of your true feeling for young Deanooo, not that I'm judging you (each to their own), mind you,  I dont blame you for not wanting to admit having the 'hots' for him. But you keep mentioning him in your posts, and you did admit to having a rather large Deanooo shrine in your bedroom.  :EEK!:  

Can I suggest you seek help in getting over your Deanooo obsession, in the form on some sort of therapy?! lol You're young, you can pull through this, Bradley fan. I have every faith in you!  :Thumbsup:   :Rotfl:

----------


## PR1811

It was inevitable that there would be a Kat and Dr Trueman 'different worlds' storyline with them both. Like the abortion storyline it will all depend on how Bradley reacts.

I think they are going to get broken up, one way or another by the end of the year, I think they will get back together again soon afterwards though  :Smile:

----------


## bradley_fan

> Yeah, you never know, he may stand up to Miles the plonker! I do hope so. lol
> 
> Look Bradders fan, I think you are in denial of your true feeling for young Deanooo, not that I'm judging you (each to their own), mind you,  I dont blame you for not wanting to admit having the 'hots' for him. But you keep mentioning him in your posts, and you did admit to having a rather large Deanooo shrine in your bedroom.  
> 
> Can I suggest you seek help in getting over your Deanooo obsession, in the form on some sort of therapy?! lol You're young, you can pull through this, Bradley fan. I have every faith in you!


I do mention him in alot of my posts don't I??!! I don't realise I'm doing it half the time!! :Wal2l:  It's just you! You remind me of Deano coz of how much you hate (or as I think love) Deano so I take every opotunity to talk about him when your around!  :Lol:  
But all jokes aside, I don't mind him that much!! He does do my head in when he's sticking his hooter in other peoples business (which is quite alot) but other than that there isn't much to hate about the lad!! But I don't like him to the point were men in white coats take me away to slap sense into me....yet!  :Lol:  (joke!!!)
Anyhoo back to Stacey and Bradley!! There intonight arn't they? Is there any early pics of them?

----------


## BlackKat

> It was inevitable that there would be a Kat and Dr Trueman 'different worlds' storyline with them both.



The trouble with that though is that Kat and Dr Boring didn't ride off into the sunset. Doctor went off to...wherever he went, and Kat found Alfie. So is Bradley Stacey's Alfie, or her Dr Boring?  :Searchme:  


I bet they do a stupid Christmas party storyline, where Bradley takes Stacey to his one at work and she ends up embarrassing him by being herself in front of all his stuck up mates.

I'd love it if the hypothetical scene ended with Bradley telling the room to shut their faces because Stacey was better than any of them (unaware that Stacey is listening)...but knowing EE it would probably end with Bradley yelling at Stacey.

----------


## EE Rocks

Hiya, Guys i'm back. Being a way for a few weeks lol.

Lol at Stacey saying it was a joke Bradley on Fridays episode, he can't do a joke can he?

Stacey and Bradders are in tonight, and i can't wait. Stacey looked so pretty on Fridays episode, very stylish.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_1.jpg

----------


## PR1811

Oh Bradley!  :Wal2l:   :Mad:  

One wrong move after another, I don't know what's going to happen now, clearly they aren't going to move out the square so they aren't going to move in together, so either Stacey is going to tell him where to go or they are going to come to a mutual decision not to move in together.

 :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> Oh Bradley!   
> 
> One wrong move after another.


I know he's driving me mad! lol. Tonight's episode he was way too smiley for my liking. He knows what Stacey's been through, and I know he's trying to get her to move on, but obviously there's still going to be some hurt there for her. She was trying to talk again to him tonight, and he just ignored her. Why can't he just listen?!  :Angry:  

Did you hear that bit when he offered to push her on the swing?! lol. Kind of inappropriate didn't you think?! 

I did like seeing a bit of the old Stacey back. But she should get her feelings out more. 

They left it before Stacey could say yes, do you think that means they'll go from there tomorrow night?! Or do we just have to imagine it?!

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

Ive not liked him much since he forced her into that abortion and made her cry

----------


## PR1811

I think we can guess what happened next, there was a long pause, then Stacey gave a brave smile and said "Yer, sure", Bradley then went all gushy giving her a hug and then ran off to organise things leaving Stacey wondering what to do next. She'll then convince herself this is the best thing to do and tell Ruby she is moving out.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Oh Bradley!   
> 
> One wrong move after another, I don't know what's going to happen now, clearly they aren't going to move out the square so they aren't going to move in together, so either Stacey is going to tell him where to go or they are going to come to a mutual decision not to move in together.


Oh dear, did anyone else want to slap, Bradley?! lol

I mean, Stace was obviously wanting to finally open up and talk about the abortion business, and he was acting like a five year old, wanting to push her on the swings!!!  Rapidly going off young Bradders at the mo! 

Goodness knows whats going to happen with these two  :Confused:  , but the future isnt looking bright (or very orange for that matter) at the mo. 

PS was it me or was Rubee talking more sense than usual tonight?!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PR1811

The problem is Bradley is in denial and he doesn't even want to think about what happened, he's probably feeling partly relieved, guilty, and upset. He just isn't going to face up to it and with Stacey to scared to tell it like it is he isn't going to be forced to face it either. It's very similar to Honey and Billy, while Billy/Stacey has come to terms with that has happened, Bradley/Honey can't and while that's the case none of them can move on.

----------


## BlackKat

> PS was it me or was Rubee talking more sense than usual tonight?!


Somewhat sense yes. But her line...what was it? About how when Stacey's upset no one else is allowed to feel anything everythings about her blah blah blah. Oh, how I laughed. The words pot, kettle and black come to mind.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Somewhat sense yes. But her line...what was it? About how when Stacey's upset no one else is allowed to feel anything everythings about her blah blah blah. Oh, how I laughed. The words pot, kettle and black come to mind.


Yeah I did wonder now she could say that whilst keeping a straight face! lol

----------


## littlemo

From Stacey's expression at tonight's episode, I would have thought she'd need some talking round from Bradley. But from what i've read she's quite excited about the whole thing. I'm not really sure how there going to play it. Interesting to see though.

----------


## PR1811

I thought she was going to be excited about it, but as it turned out the timing made it even worse than the earrings, hell even worse than that bag of hotel toiletries!  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> I thought she was going to be excited about it, but as it turned out the timing made it even worse than the earrings, hell even worse than that bag of hotel toiletries!


I know! lol. Bradley's hard work isn't he?! Stacey's a piece of cake compared to him.

----------


## EE Rocks

> I did like seeing a bit of the old Stacey back. But she should get her feelings out more.


Yeah, i sensed a bit of the old stacey tonight, shouting at everyone and being moody, i liked it. Also can't wait for the mags tommorow, hope there some stacey/bradley spoilers in it.

----------


## PR1811

I don't think there has been any mention of them both in the BBC spoilers for a couple of weeks now. In fact after Thursday nothing is mentioned about them. There is a mention of Stacey warning Sean not to mess Ruby around next week but that's it... This is what makes me think they will be 'taking a break' from each other by the end of the week  :Sad:

----------


## PR1811

Pics for tonight

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_2.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_9.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_15.jpg

----------


## PR1811

I hope this is ok to say and there isn't some rule that we aren't allowed to mention other forums but over on Talk Walford there is a scan of an interview with Kate Harwood covering things that are coming up this winter. 

It mentions that Stacey will have a tough time ahead with Seans actions (presumably with Ruby) and that if she needed support from Bradley she could be disappointed as they still haven't got over the termination.

It also mentions that there is something huge going to happen over Christmas (not specifically Stacey/Bradley related)

----------


## Siobhan

[quote=PR1811
It also mentions that there is something huge going to happen over Christmas (not specifically Stacey/Bradley related)[/quote]

there is a chat about that here http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=58242
if there is more, add it in

----------


## BlackKat

So after the "I love you please have an abortion," Bradley's now back to "I'm mad about her."

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wal2l:

----------


## bradley_fan

> So after the "I love you please have an abortion," Bradley's now back to "I'm mad about her."


Yeah I noticed that!!  :Wal2l:  
I thought Stacey was happy moving in with him? She didn't seem all that chuffed to me!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> So after the "I love you please have an abortion," Bradley's now back to "I'm mad about her."


You have to congratulate Enders on messing up yet another promising couple and  screwing up a decent character like Bradley to the point where I could happily strangle him. Thats if, bytheway things are going down Walford way, Stacey hasn't beaten me to it! lol

----------


## PR1811

I don't think they are screwed up, after all they wouldn't be very interesting if they had their heads in the clouds with joy everyday!

I do look forward though to the day when they finally talk about the abortion and can get back on track  :Smile:

----------


## PR1811

Tonights pics

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_5.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_14.jpg

I guess they don't even make it to the flat then  :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Think I've done a complete turn around and now feel sorry for young Bradders. I mean, if the poor sod's 'friends' consist of that stuck up city fella and the prat Deanooo, then I feel I can no longer dislike him.

So does this mean that they arent moving in together?

Edit: I thought Stacey was really funny tonight, especially the crack about eating stuck up city fella's expensive carp, if there wasn't anything in the fridge! lol

----------


## PR1811

I think so, seemed an odd ending as Stacey just walked out and that was it, I don't think we see them again for the next 3-4weeks.

Bradley doesn't make very good friends does he! I'm glad the "I thought she worked in the stock market" was said tonight as I thought it was something coming up later in the year.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think so, seemed an odd ending as Stacey just walked out and that was it, I don't think we see them again for the next 3-4weeks.
> 
> Bradley doesn't make very good friends does he! I'm glad the "I thought she worked in the stock market" was said tonight as I thought it was something coming up later in the year.


Yeah, that was a bit odd, the way they left it. 

They aren't mentioned in the spoilers, so I guess they arent in it for a while, or that the focus wont be on them. To be honest I think thats a good thing. They have been in it quite consistently over the last few months and a break from them is a good thing!

Also my bloomin' TV guide was a bit misleading about what his mate said about Stace. Another case of blowing stuff way out of proportion! lol

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah, that was a bit odd, the way they left it. 
> 
> They aren't mentioned in the spoilers, so I guess they arent in it for a while, or that the focus wont be on them. To be honest I think thats a good thing. They have been in it quite consistently over the last few months and a break from them is a good thing!
> 
> Also my bloomin' TV guide was a bit misleading about what his mate said about Stace. Another case of blowing stuff way out of proportion! lol


Hi all.I was away whilst the whole abortion storyline was going on,and so am finding it so difficult to understand whats going on with their whole story at the mo!I also feel cos of that ive barely seen them!!!so it just goes to show how much i missed if you lot are ready for a bit of a break!!!! :Lol:  typical!

----------


## EE Rocks

any spoilers on them in this weeks mags?

----------


## PR1811

There has only been mentions of Stacey, in relation to Sean and Ruby all the way through to the middle of October, nothing at all about Bradley or the both of them.

----------


## littlemo

I've seen bits on the webcam. I think Bradley and Stacey are talking about 'fashion' on halloween night, and then a while later (about Nov 11th), Stacey is mad at Bradley about something he's done without asking her. Sounds quite good!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I've seen bits on the webcam. I think Bradley and Stacey are talking about 'fashion' on halloween night, and then a while later (about Nov 11th), Stacey is mad at Bradley about something he's done without asking her. Sounds quite good!


So probably we wont see much interaction between the two of them til November.

P.S. welcome back, Little Mo! Your comments and insights have been truly missed this week on the ol' Brad n Stace thread!

----------


## littlemo

> So probably we wont see much interaction between the two of them til November.
> 
> P.S. welcome back, Little Mo! Your comments and insights have been truly missed this week on the ol' Brad n Stace thread!


Oh cheers!  :Smile:  I've been on my Freshers week in Uni. Just come back home for the weekend. I don't usually need to password to get onto this site, but while I was away they wouldn't allow me to get on this without one. I've sorted it out now though, thank god! lol. 

Looking forward to seeing more of Bradley and Stacey soon. I missed Tuesday night's episode, can you tell me what happened with them in Scarletts. People keep mentioning it, and I don't know what went on.  :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Oh cheers!  I've been on my Freshers week in Uni. Just come back home for the weekend. I don't usually need to password to get onto this site, but while I was away they wouldn't allow me to get on this without one. I've sorted it out now though, thank god! lol. 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more of Bradley and Stacey soon. I missed Tuesday night's episode, can you tell me what happened with them in Scarletts. People keep mentioning it, and I don't know what went on.


Oh Freshers week? Oh you're probably still recovering then! lol Best of luck at uni! 

Tuesday's episode, in Scarletts? Mmmm...... from what I can recall, there was only one scene with them in Scarletts. Bradley asked Stace to move in with him (on the Monday). Max had a chat with him about it in the Vic, and Bradders tried to convince Max (and himself, I think) that he was doing the right thing - that he had to show Stace that he was committed to the relationship.

Anyway, Stace called him from Scarletts (where she was with Rubeeee and Sean) to ask him over for a celebration drink. When he arrived, Stace asked him if he still wanted to move in together. He said yes, but told her that his dad had spoken to him and then Stace got the hump and said Max didnt like her!

Bradders then said he didnt care what Max thought and that her and her happiness was all that mattered! Stace replied through gritted teeth that she was happy (NOT) and they hugged. That was er....about it! :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Sorry I just made you go through all of that. I just watched the omnibus. I didn't think I'd see it because I thought I was going to go back to Uni before now, but cheers anyway!  :Smile:  

I really couldn't stand that mate of Bradley's. He was so horrible. There's no need for such arrogance. When I heard Stacey was going to make some inappropriate jokes, I thought she was going to completely embarrass Bradley on purpose, but she was just being herself. 

I found the fish joke funny Stacey! lol. Even if grumpy drawers didn't. Can you imagine if Sean had been there?!

I wish Bradley had stood up for her. I was watching it with my dad, and he said I would have just told him to stuff it! I know they were trying to be nice to get the flat, but I would find it very hard. And I can't believe Bradley wouldn't notice his bad behaviour. 'He's not snooty', yes he is mate! He seems to be getting used to it.

----------


## bradley_fan

Spoiler:    Well done to Lacey and Charlie!
Best Newcomer 
Best Actress
Best Couple!  

 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Wow, thats pretty good going!!! 

What awards were these, Bradders fan? Inside soap?! 

Is this on tv at the mo?

----------


## Nigella harman

> Wow, thats pretty good going!!! 
> 
> What awards were these, Bradders fan? Inside soap?! 
> 
> Is this on tv at the mo?


 No,Have a look at getty images!!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> No,Have a look at getty images!!!!


Nigella, I dont mean to sound like a total plum, but getty images?! Im confused.  :Confused:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Nigella, I dont mean to sound like a total plum, but getty images?! Im confused.


 No probs!!!go to google,type in getty images,click on getty images and then click on editorial,that should take you to photos of the night as its happening,then click on the photo with the title inside soap awards under it,thats as near to it being on tele as we get i think!!!!!good luck!!! :Ninja: http://editorial.gettyimages.com/ms_...home.aspx?pg=1 here try this link!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> No probs!!!go to google,type in getty images,click on getty images and then click on editorial,that should take you to photos of the night as its happening,then click on the photo with the title inside soap awards under it,thats as near to it being on tele as we get i think!!!!!good luck!!!


Cheers, Nigella! :Smile: 

Think the awards are well deserved after their performances of late!  :Bow:  

Bytheway, nice to have you back on here, treading the ol' soap boards! lol

----------


## littlemo

Ah! Such a nice picture with Charlie and Lacey at the soap awards. Both looking good! 

They must have been chuffed. Look at the amount of awards they've got. Good job they've got 2 pairs of hands to carry them! lol. 

Any new spoilers for Bradley and Stacey?! Been quiet for a while.

----------


## PR1811

Nothing yet, maybe something this Friday?  :Smile:

----------


## EE Rocks

Yay!! I am soo happy for charlie and Lacey, they,ve got their own thing going on at the moment. Soo glad they are soo popular. Well done!!

----------


## bradley_fan

We need some Stacey and Bradley tonight to keep this thread alive!! Soooo.....are they in tonight? I hope they are! There isn't any gossip about them!

----------


## littlemo

> We need some Stacey and Bradley tonight to keep this thread alive!! Soooo.....are they in tonight? I hope they are! There isn't any gossip about them!


I think just Stacey, although i'm not sure she's even in it. 

Stacey's going away to Lanzarote soon isn't she?! I'm not sure if they speak before that. They should, but i've heard no mention of Bradley whatsoever. 

The nearest i've heard them together is Halloween night (on the webcam). 

Charlie had 2 weeks off in August didn't he?! Would this be around the right time for it to show on screen.

----------


## Nigella harman

OOOOH.I hope theyve got plenty of factor 50 for Bradders! :Mad:  and a blindfold to spare the poor guy the sight of Mo in that string bikini!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## PR1811

A nice unexpected appearance tonight!

I wonder when they get back they are closer together or if they have driven each other mad  :Smile:

----------


## bradley_fan

I hope they come back acting all lovey dovey. I'm sick of them acting awkward with each other!
When is it there going away?

----------


## bradley_fan

Just heard on another forum that in this years Children in Need they will be doing a High School Musical type thingy including the younger cast such as Carly, Deano and our Bradley and Stacey! Not sure how much truth is in this like but it would be good to watch!  :Cheer:

----------


## Kim

> I hope they come back acting all lovey dovey. I'm sick of them acting awkward with each other!
> When is it there going away?


From what I have heard it is only Stacey and Mo that go to Lanzarote; so Stacey and Bradley must have another argument.

----------


## littlemo

> From what I have heard it is only Stacey and Mo that go to Lanzarote; so Stacey and Bradley must have another argument.


When are they supposed to be going? I got the impression that we wouldn't see them for a while now. Maybe it isn't as sorted as it seems. But Stacey seemed really happy for him to be coming along, so i'm not sure why they would fall out.

----------


## PR1811

I think they will all go tonight, I think Bradley goes to.

It's all to make sure Ruby has nobody to talk to  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

The scenes with them all getting ready to go on holiday were so funny! I thought Bradley would have said, 'o.k i've changed my mind' lol. Big Mo saying that she'd forgotten her pile cream, I was cringing lol. Who would say that?! (well you might to one person quietly, but you wouldn't just announce it in the taxi). Bradley must have felt really embarrassed. 

I'm glad he's making an effort though. He should involve himself more in her family. It does prove how much he cares about her, that it wouldn't matter to him who came on holiday as long as he was with her. That is a good sign.

Do you reckon Big Mo will have driven him mad by the end of the holiday?! lol.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> The scenes with them all getting ready to go on holiday were so funny! I thought Bradley would have said, 'o.k i've changed my mind' lol. Big Mo saying that she'd forgotten her pile cream, I was cringing lol. Who would say that?! (well you might to one person quietly, but you wouldn't just announce it in the taxi). Bradley must have felt really embarrassed. 
> 
> I'm glad he's making an effort though. He should involve himself more in her family. It does prove how much he cares about her, that it wouldn't matter to him who came on holiday as long as he was with her. That is a good sign.
> 
> Do you reckon Big Mo will have driven him mad by the end of the holiday?! lol.


Oh bless it was nice to see them in a couple of light and funny scenes for a change after the heavy abortion stuff!

Loved how they were dressed for their holiday - highlighted how different they are!!! Epecially Bradders in his shorts and shirt, I wouldnt be surprised if he was wearing white socks and sandals too! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Loved how they were dressed for their holiday - highlighted how different they are!!! Epecially Bradders in his shorts and shirt, I wouldnt be surprised if he was wearing white socks and sandals too! lol


Yeah lol. Again Stacey looked really pretty. I liked that dress she had on, and the sunglasses. She looked great.

Did we ever see Ruby and Sean saying bye to them?! I don't think we did. They just spent all their time in the kitchen. We should have done.

----------


## Nigella harman

So,when are they back?I have to be honest,i dont like sean at all,i just dont care about him,i thought i would but there you go.......any way,i agree with little mo,that theyll come back from there hols without having slept together,i cant decide if its Stacey who cant face it yet or Bradley.Probably Stace......im looking forward to seeing them though as i missed the abortion week and so feel like i havent seen them,or the Brannings properly for ages!!! :Crying: I know how Deano fans feel know,hes been gone for ages too!B and S where on the last webcam thingy though so thats good,mid Dec and Bradleys still got no idea how to dress! :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

> So,when are they back?I have to be honest,i dont like sean at all,i just dont care about him,i thought i would but there you go.......any way,i agree with little mo,that theyll come back from there hols without having slept together,i cant decide if its Stacey who cant face it yet or Bradley.Probably Stace......im looking forward to seeing them though as i missed the abortion week and so feel like i havent seen them,or the Brannings properly for ages!!!I know how Deano fans feel know,hes been gone for ages too!B and S where on the last webcam thingy though so thats good,mid Dec and Bradleys still got no idea how to dress!


They've gone away for 2 weeks. 

I'm not thrilled about Sean either, but I hope that when Stacey comes back, and Jean gets involved, things will get a lot darker and more exciting, as far as Sean is concerned. I think Christmas is going to be good with them in it. 

Need more scenes with the Brannings. And so glad Bradley and Stacey are still together in December. I like how they are working at this. It seems like it's going to be good.

----------


## bradley_fan

No one posted in almost a week!  :EEK!:  
Well they are mentioned in the new spoilers! Thank god!  :Lol:  I'm guesing this webcap snippet has to do with   Spoiler:    Bradley asking if him and Stacey can move into number 41 (what house is number 41 anyway??)  :
Filming today: Episode 1099 Tx: 30/10/06
STACEY: You did this without asking me?
BRADLEY: Well.. maybe I knew what you'd say.
STACEY: So you just went ahead and did it anyway

----------


## Siobhan

> No one posted in almost a week!  
> Well they are mentioned in the new spoilers! Thank god!  I'm guesing this webcap snippet has to do with   Spoiler:    Bradley asking if him and Stacey can move into number 41 (what house is number 41 anyway??)  :
> Filming today: Episode 1099 Tx: 30/10/06
> STACEY: You did this without asking me?
> BRADLEY: Well.. maybe I knew what you'd say.
> STACEY: So you just went ahead and did it anyway


that is a flat as far as I know, Tina's old one that Johnny got her but as far as I know Ruby tells them she is taken it for herself and Sean

----------


## PR1811

Number 41 is Jakes old house, we know that Johnny owned it as Danny and Jake broke in and moved Nana and Alfie in only to find Johnny walking in, fortunately he let them stay.

For some reason all the recent snippets between these two is about Bradley's wardrobe! Perhaps Stacey is going to throw out all of Bradley's awful clothes!

----
Filming today: Episode 1106 Tx: 10/11/06
BRADLEY: Uh, who is it runs a clothes stall? Supposed to know this stuff...
STACEY: Yeah, for other people. Anyway, it's alright for you, Mr "black suit or dark grey one".
BRADLEY: Or jeans...
----
Filming today: Episode 1125 Tx: 14/12/06
BRADLEY: What do you reckon? Sharp, eh?
STACEY: What do you look like?
BRADLEY: Haven't you seen a bloke in a business suit before?
STACEY: Like that? Yeah, about twenty years ago.
-----
STACEY: When they talk about the Eighties being cool again, they mean leggings and ra-ra skirts.
MO: Don't go putting ideas in his head.
STACEY: All you need is a phone the size of a brick.

----------


## EE Rocks

Lacey, charlie and ee are up for awards at this years NTA'S. I hope lacey and charlie win, and if you agree get voting!! I am really missing them, its boring without them. How long till they come back?

----------


## Nigella harman

> Lacey, charlie and ee are up for awards at this years NTA'S. I hope lacey and charlie win, and if you agree get voting!! I am really missing them, its boring without them. How long till they come back?


 They might be back tonight?Im not sure but didnt Ruby say to Jonny that they would be there for her birthday!?Im missing them and Max and the other Brannings!!glad to see Jonny though. :Thumbsup: I see from the snippets above Bradleys having another fashion disaster!

----------


## Grant_fan

i hope when stacey and badley come back from their holiday that they will make sean to go in to his real colours in front on Ruby so she knows what he is like.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Well Brad n Stace fans it seems the wait til their return will soon be over....

I wonder how soon it will be before Stace sees her brother for the little demented swine he truly is, and for that matter Rubes too!!! lol

Bradders and Stace must be still getting on when they get back from their hols, as didn't the spoilers mention something about them flat hunting again?!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Well Brad n Stace fans it seems the wait til their return will soon be over....
> 
> I wonder how soon it will be before Stace sees her brother for the little demented swine he truly is, and for that matter Rubes too!!! lol
> 
> Bradders and Stace must be still getting on when they get back from their hols, as didn't the spoilers mention something about them flat hunting again?!


 I think from what i gather theyll be rowing alot this coming month :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  but seeing as theyre chatting happily in dec they should get through it!Im slightly worried about when(and you know its bound to be a when!!!) Sean finds out about the abortion! :EEK!:

----------


## littlemo

> I think from what i gather theyll be rowing alot this coming month but seeing as theyre chatting happily in dec they should get through it!Im slightly worried about when(and you know its bound to be a when!!!) Sean finds out about the abortion!


I'm really looking forward to seeing drama between Bradley and Stacey again. It's been too long! I know they have to give other characters a chance but I think Stacey would have snapped at Bradley by now. I suppose they are playing it right by having her not really speaking about it though, because she doesn't really share feelings that often. 

Not sure if the webcam snippets mean they've gotten over their problems. I reckon it may still rear it's head again after or during that time. 

Yeah Sean is going to go nuts! I was cringing at that stuff he was saying to Johnny about Ruby tonight. He's a horrible piece of work. But Sean seemed to have a death wish. It could just as well have been him dead rather than Jake.

----------


## EE Rocks

I think Mo is in tuesdays episode, soo they should be back on Tuesday. Cant wait, it's been too long!

----------


## littlemo

> I think Mo is in tuesdays episode, soo they should be back on Tuesday. Cant wait, it's been too long!


Yeah it has. It takes ages now for people to talk on this thread, because Bradley and Stacey go away for such long periods of time. 

But it does seem from the spoilers, we will get to see a lot more of them soon. So, great! Jean is mentioned in the new spoilers, and it seems Stacey tells Bradley she's going to see her, but not Sean. Obviously Stacey still cares about Bradley, and trusts his opinion. Which is good news!

I don't think Stacey goes though, because I read in the article about Jean coming back, that she doesn't know Sean's back when she arrives in Walford, that it's a shock. So maybe Bradley persuades Stacey not to go or something?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> . 
> 
> But it does seem from the spoilers, we will get to see a lot more of them soon. So, great! Jean is mentioned in the new spoilers, and it seems Stacey tells Bradley she's going to see her, but not Sean. Obviously Stacey still cares about Bradley, and trusts his opinion. Which is good news!
> 
> I don't think Stacey goes though, because I read in the article about Jean coming back, that she doesn't know Sean's back when she arrives in Walford, that it's a shock. So maybe Bradley persuades Stacey not to go or something?


Yay......looking forward to seeing more of mental mother Slater!!!!  :Cheer:  

Cant wait for her to see that the long lost bad penny has returned!!! Men in white coats need to be put on red alert me thinks!!! lol

----------


## littlemo

> Yay......looking forward to seeing more of mental mother Slater!!!!  
> 
> Cant wait for her to see that the long lost bad penny has returned!!! Men in white coats need to be put on red alert me thinks!!! lol


  :Banned:  

lol. Yeah. I'm looking forward to seeing what really went on with those two. It's going to be so good. 

I can't wait to see Stacey and Jean together again either, I love Stacey, it's just going to be so great!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> lol. Yeah. I'm looking forward to seeing what really went on with those two. It's going to be so good. 
> 
> I can't wait to see Stacey and Jean together again either, I love Stacey, it's just going to be so great!


Yep, its going to be good stuff! Do you know when Mad mother slater is back in Enders?

I wonder if Stacey and Bradders do manage to finally move in together. I think its actually really funny that they live next door to each other, and think that they should stay put where they are for the time being.

----------


## EE Rocks

I have found a lacey Turner interview! She seems like a nice young down to earth woman, and according to her she does have her stacey moments. :Rotfl:  

EASTENDERS babe Lacey Turner says her ideal romantic leading man is her BOYFRIEND. 

Lacey, who plays feisty Stacey Slater, reckons barber Matt Kaye can "almost do no wrong". 

Talking to the News of the World after being nominated for a major Best Actress award, she sighs: "He's practically perfect. I'm really happy. We are very similarâwe both like staying in and watching TV and films. 

"He makes me laugh and that is everything I look for in a boyfriend." 

The couple, both 18, first got together three years ago. Then Lacey went out with Jake Gotlibâthe student she was caught romping with on hotel CCTV. 

Now Lacey has learned her lesson, settled for a quiet life and has been back with perfect gent Matt for the last year. She explains: "It's difficult to trust people, especially men. You never know what their intentions are." 

But she reckons she has learned to spot the users. "I have a very good bulls**t radar," she warns. "I can tell very quickly whether someone likes me for me, or for my fame." 

Lacey says she's so glad she can put her trust in Mattâeven enough to do her hair! 

"I get him to give me trims and tidy it up," she chirps. "I'm not so sure about letting him do something major though, because if he got it wrong I'd kill him." 

She says they haven't made any long-term plansâbut it's definitely not a case of hair today, gone tomorrow. 

"We are really happy but we are taking it slow," she declares. "We are still so youngâwe haven't really thought much about the future. I know that I want to be a mum, but not for many years yet. 

"I'm just getting started with my career so that is way off." The star, who lives with her parents and two sisters in Hertfordshire, reckons she's pretty easygoing but does have her "Stacey moments". 

She explains: "I'm not like Stacey at all, but I sometimes forget myself and make a cutting comment like her. 

"I've done it to my mum when she's asked me to tidy my room and I've answered her back. 

"And with Matt I have moments when I want things my way, but generally I'm very laid back." 

Apart from when she's pictured in the press looking ropeyâlike on her 18th birthday when she was pictured in an unflattering pink dress. 

"It looked like a marshmallow," Lacey recalls with horror. "It was bright and awful, I really don't know what I was thinking. I saw the picture in a magazineâthen burnt the dress." 

Lacey tells how she got good advice on handling fame from Natalie Cassidy, Walford's Sonia Fowler. 

Lacey recalls: "She explained that being an actress and being a celebrity are two completely different things. She asked me which one I wanted to be and it didn't take me long to figure it out. Sound advice." 

And Lacey has been glad of Natalie's support when handling some of her hard-hitting plotlines, like the harrowing abortion story. 

Stacey was shown looking terrified at the clinic next to the grisly medical equipment. 

Lacey reveals she was only half actingâshe was genuinely shaken. She says: "It was scary to see the hospital bed, the stirrups and doctors' equipment. 

"I could really empathise with the fear that a young girl would feel. 

"I got loads of letters from girls who were going through the same as Stacey. Many were very touched. 

"I enjoyed acting out those scenes as I knew it was something girls my age go through." 

It was thanks to performances like this that viewers voted her on to the shortlist for the National Television Awards Best Actress gong. 

She is up against last year's winner Dr Who star Billie Piper, Lost's Evangeline Lily, Corrie's Sue Cleaver and Emmerdale's Ursula Holden-Gill. 

TO vote for Lacey or EastEnders, which is nominated in the Most Popular Serial Drama category, call 09018 88 88 99. Calls cost 25p per minute and should last no longer than five minutes. Mobile rates may vary. You can also text your vote to 83010. For Lacey text NTA ACS 3 and for EastEnders text NTA SDR 2. Each text costs 25p, including VAT, plus standard message costs. 

I have voted lacey, although its not hard to figure that Billie will win, soo i hope people vote  Lacey.

----------


## bradley_fan

Thanks alot for that! Awww Lacey seems lovely! Good to know she has a bull**** radar!  :Lol:

----------


## EE Rocks

Your welcome bradley_fan!! :Smile:  

Yay!! There back tommorow, i'm sorry but hasn't it been longer than 2 weeks?  :Cheer:   :Big Grin:   :Crying:   :EEK!:

----------


## EE Rocks

Oh god!! I have looked at the pictures for tonight and i'm confused. There is no pictures of them, but surely there back because they did go on holiday with Mo and if she back they must be?? You must think i'm crazy lol but i have missed them soo much and its not the same!! :Crying:   :Crying:   :EEK!:

----------


## bradley_fan

Gutted they were not on tonight! I'm really missing them too EE Rocks!  :Crying:   Definetley thursday though! Thats the day of Johnnys funeral and I doubt Stacey wouldn't be there. Not sure about Bradley though? :Confused:  Maybe he still won't be on  :Crying:

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah. There is no mention of Bradley but there is of Charlie, Stacey and Mo for Thursday. Even if Bradley is not in at least stacey will be, its better than none of them i guess. Do you reckon Bradley will be tanned? His cheeks are always red. :Rotfl:

----------


## PR1811

For next week in the TV Times it mentions that Bradley is interested in renting Jakes old place but Ruby says it's going to be Sean and Ruby's love shack!

However to avoid Ruby, Sean invites Bradley and Stacey to move in with them! Sean then skips Rubys housewarming party. Ruby then tries to book a holiday to somewhere but Sean dodges that to and Ruby ends up going with Mo!

This explains why Ruby suddenly drops off the spoilers but not how she actually leaves... unless Mo ends up coming back alone.

The most important question is - When Ruby leaves will she give Stacey and Bradley the house?!  :Smile:

----------


## PR1811

sorry this is a duplicate post...

----------


## EE Rocks

Thanks for that, i think she will let Bradders and stacey have the house.

----------


## JustJodi

*Which house are we talking about  the one that Max and Tanya are living in or the one that Jake lives in,, Did Johnny Allen also own Jakes place ???*

----------


## EE Rocks

I think the one that Jake lived in, i think Johnny used to own it as well. All sounds good.

----------


## PR1811

Yes it's Jakes old house. There is a picture of them in the TV Times with Stacey, Bradley, Ruby, and Sean all sitting around the dinner table. Ruby looks annoyed that Sean has invited Stacey and Bradley.

----------


## EE Rocks

I have seen that picture!! It looks really good, i saw it in Inside soap!!

----------


## EE Rocks

Heres a picture of Stacey in tonights. yay!!! :Thumbsup:   :Big Grin:   :Lol:   :Cheer:   :Smile:   :Wub:  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_1.jpg

----------


## Siobhan

> *Which house are we talking about  the one that Max and Tanya are living in or the one that Jake lives in,, Did Johnny Allen also own Jakes place ???*


Johnny owns both Jakes and Max houses.. plus Minty/gary's flat and a couple of other places, that is why on monday Max told Sean not to look at his wife and Sean said he was looking at something else.. sean knows that the house is Ruby's and he wants it

----------


## littlemo

When Ruby leaves I hope we get to see her say a proper goodbye to Stacey, cause they are good friends. And it would be a lovely gesture if Ruby gave Stacey and Bradley Jake's house. I'm not sure how it works, since it's in trust until she's 21, but is she allowed to live in it? I don't know. 

Anyway it would be really nice of her.

----------


## EE Rocks

Finally! It seems next week is stacey and bradders week, i have seen the pictures of them all sat round the table together in Ruby allens house. Don't you just love Mo? She is soo funny, loved her tonight she said "Fat tart" :Rotfl:  Stacey and Mo don't look tanned. :Banned:

----------


## littlemo

I just read some spoilers on DS and apparently Bradley wants to finish with Stacey soon, because he's had enough?! I don't know where they got that from, but it sounds quite harsh. Also the new spoilers say that he sides with Sean, in something involving Jean. Surprised?  

Plus Stacey tries to stop Sean and Preti from getting it on. Why she would want to do that I don't know. But that's what it says. 

I am looking forward to seeing Stacey and Sean in scenes together. I'm not taking to Sean that much, and I think Stacey could bump up his character a bit, personality wise. Plus Stacey and Bradley, loving it!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I just read some spoilers on DS and apparently Bradley wants to finish with Stacey soon, because he's had enough?! I don't know where they got that from, but it sounds quite harsh. Also the new spoilers say that he sides with Sean, in something involving Jean. Surprised?  
> 
> Plus Stacey tries to stop Sean and Preti from getting it on. Why she would want to do that I don't know. But that's what it says. 
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing Stacey and Sean in scenes together. I'm not taking to Sean that much, and I think Stacey could bump up his character a bit, personality wise. Plus Stacey and Bradley, loving it!


Oh I wouldnt believe it until its confirmed by a er.. reliable source...... :Smile:   Sometimes peeps get a little carried away and go into fanfiction mode. However, if it is true, I'll eat humble pie :Embarrassment:

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah i read that too. I don't know whether to believe it or not, knowing DS. :EEK!:   :Confused:   Tommorow Bradley's back!!! :Cheer:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nigella harman

Well,my theory is...that its A.one of those headlines to grab youre attention from a out sooner than it should be soap mag and 2.He wants to cause theyve been rowing etc,when he tries to it all comes out about the abortion,how she didnt want to do it etc and it eventually clears the air,they stay together and make a go of it,with the air cleared a bit!They seem together in Dec so i am optimistic! :Thumbsup:   :Ninja:

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah i am optimistic about their future as there still together in December. :EEK!:

----------


## Nigella harman

Hmmmmmm!So last time they were in the show properly together was on the week of the abortion storyline and i was away and so missed it, :Ninja:  its really difficult to catch up on cos theyve barely been on the show since!so i think,finally theyre back on this week,after weeks and weeks and weeks of Ruby and Sean and what do ya know!Im away for 2 of them again,thurs and fri!.............AAAAAAARRRGGGH!Why do they do this to me!! :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:  Why do they have some characters on for what seems like an eternity and others for a heavy week and then gone again,its soooo difficult to keep up with and figure out whats going on! :Angry:  ok rant over!....by the way,Ive seen photos for tonight and it looks like one of those nifty golf jumpers may be making a comeback!especially for Pink banana!Hurrah! :Thumbsup:

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah i saw them pictures too, i hope they have loads of scenes. Oh dear, Stacey really needs to help Bradley in the Clothes department, but then again i think that is what makes Bradders unique, different from the other lads like Mickey,deano etc. :Smile:

----------


## bradley_fan

Wasn't that good I didnt think but still happy thier back!! But I wish Bradley would get out of that mood! He seemed really wound up!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Hmmmmmm!So last time they were in the show properly together was on the week of the abortion storyline and i was away and so missed it, its really difficult to catch up on cos theyve barely been on the show since!so i think,finally theyre back on this week,after weeks and weeks and weeks of Ruby and Sean and what do ya know!Im away for 2 of them again,thurs and fri!.............AAAAAAARRRGGGH!Why do they do this to me!! Why do they have some characters on for what seems like an eternity and others for a heavy week and then gone again,its soooo difficult to keep up with and figure out whats going on! ok rant over!....by the way,Ive seen photos for tonight and it looks like one of those nifty golf jumpers may be making a comeback!especially for Pink banana!


Aw....thanks for posting that pic, Nigella! I really love Bradder's knitwear collection! What a lovely er...beige colour that jumper is!! If I was Stace, I'd seriously consider putting that jumper on a bonfire, come bonfire night!  :Lol:  

You really do have a talent for going away when Bradders and Stace are in Enders!  :Clap:  You must inform us all when you are next away, so we can make sure we stay in glued to our televisions watching Enders, cause they are bound to be in it then!  :Lol:  

I'll post a Bradders and Stace episode guide for Thursday and Friday, for you (like I did for Bradley#1), if thats any consolation?!  :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Wasn't that good I didnt think but still happy thier back!! But I wish Bradley would get out of that mood! He seemed really wound up!


Yeah, he did seem to be a bit of a grump tonight.....he's starting to give Stacey run for her money with his moods!  :Lol:  

Maybe it was time of the month thing?   :Ponder:  :Lol:

----------


## Nigella harman

Well,it looks like Stacey and Bradley are doomed.And will be no more very soon according to the soap mags,I am intrigued as to why though.They are obviously very popular together,work well together and have just been named best soap couple!Theyll be putting Sonia and Naomi back together next! :Rotfl:   :Confused:

----------


## EE Rocks

I  heard they just have an argument and then get back together soon :Confused:  ? They feature more in todays episode and i want to wish LACEY AND EASTENDERS ALL THE BEST LUCK FOR TONIGHTS NTA'S!! :Cool:   :Thumbsup:   :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

From the TV mag I read, Sean is the one trying to break them up - the swine!

From what I can gather they dont actually break up, but come pretty close to it! Bradders is the one who wants to end it after Stacey has a go at him for spending too much dosh on a dress (for Stacey's Bday present, dont worry he isnt turning into a cross dresser! lol). Why, she should have a go at him for this, I dont know! :Searchme:  I mean its his money and I'd be thrilled if a chap was to spend a small fortune on me!!! lol

----------


## littlemo

> From the TV mag I read, Sean is the one trying to break them up - the swine!
> 
> From what I can gather they dont actually break up, but come pretty close to it! Bradders is the one who wants to end it after Stacey has a go at him for spending too much dosh on a dress (for Stacey's Bday present, dont worry he isnt turning into a cross dresser! lol). Why, she should have a go at him for this, I dont know! I mean its his money and I'd be thrilled if a chap was to spend a small fortune on me!!! lol


Yeah, but it's probably more about what the dress represents. He has been trying to buy her love lately with really expensive presents. Maybe Stacey  snaps at him because this whole abortion thing is really upsetting her, and Bradley isn't doing much to help matters? Plus I got the impression from the magazine that the dress isn't her style. So maybe he's trying to make her somebody she's not again.

But still it is Stacey's birthday. Bradley should get her something nice.

----------


## Nigella harman

Well done Charlie!!and Eastenders,I was looking through getty this morning and look what i found,dont split em up!there too cute!Everyone looked really good apart from Sean Slater!(Rob)he looked Rough!i cant believe we are supposed to fancy him! :Ninja:

----------


## EE Rocks

YAY!! Congrats EE and Charlie. Dissapointed about Billie winning, Lacey should of won IMO. Aww well, theres always next year. :Thumbsup:   :Cheer:   :Smile:   :Cool:   :EEK!:

----------


## littlemo

It's looking really desperate for Bradley and Stacey. I was reading Soaplife, god it said Bradley's falling out of love with her. I don't understand it.

I know they are together until December. I want them to sit down and have a talk about the abortion. Like Charlie Clements said, they won't survive if they don't. He also said Bradley is feeling very guilty over the whole abortion situation. 

Apparently Bradley walks out after Stacey has a go at him, (about the dress that he got her) but she apologises and he doesn't have the heart to tell her it's over. 

I think Bradley would regret it if he broke up with her. She's bound to end up with some guy sooner or later. I bet he'd be crazy jealous!

----------


## littlemo

Saw Charlie Clements go up and collect his award. All the girls were screaming at him from the back, he looked a bit embarrassed. So sweet!

I am so glad for him. He's just lovely!

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah! Awww he's lovely! And when Anthony said "who do you think?" the whole crowd shouted "Bradley!!!"  :Lol:  And then they shouted we love you Charlie when he was doing his speech!  :Wub:  They are my type of people!! lol

If Eastenders do split them up ( :Angry:  ) I don't think it will be long before they put them back together again!!

----------


## Nigella harman

> It's looking really desperate for Bradley and Stacey. I was reading Soaplife, god it said Bradley's falling out of love with her. I don't understand it.
> 
> I know they are together until December. I want them to sit down and have a talk about the abortion. Like Charlie Clements said, they won't survive if they don't. He also said Bradley is feeling very guilty over the whole abortion situation. 
> 
> Apparently Bradley walks out after Stacey has a go at him, (about the dress that he got her) but she apologises and he doesn't have the heart to tell her it's over. 
> 
> I think Bradley would regret it if he broke up with her. She's bound to end up with some guy sooner or later. I bet he'd be crazy jealous!


 I Know!!!!Its soooo ridiculous!!!Finally,they have a popular couple who totally gel and they are like..............oh,theyre doomed then! :Mad:  I am so not interested in watching Stacey run around after Sean,is that all weve got to look forward to? :Wal2l:  If they are going to finish them at least do it quickly,and not draaaaaaag it out!!!!I think Bradleys more likely to end up with someone else,hes so sweet,it is a totally pants ending to a totally fab couple and Eastenders seriously need their heads testing if they think this is good.Anyway,rant over!!!Watched the awards tonight and loved it when Anthony Cotton said who do you think will win to the crowd and they shouted "Charlie!"I like Billie Piper so im glad she won,but it is a shame Lacey didnt win,but i think people get tired of Staceys strops,and they forget about her brilliant performances!In Heat and the soap mags they are always calling her stroppy Stace and Soaplife seem to be frustrated with her,when they say,they hate whats coming up for the couple and Staceys driving him away!Its such a waste!Anyway!Ive had a drink,(you may have noticed!)and its my birthday on Friday!so im off to see little britain tommorrow at Hammersmith and have a few days away!Hurrah!Ill stop waffleing!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I Know!!!!Its soooo ridiculous!!!Finally,they have a popular couple who totally gel and they are like..............oh,theyre doomed then! I am so not interested in watching Stacey run around after Sean,is that all weve got to look forward to? If they are going to finish them at least do it quickly,and not draaaaaaag it out!!!!I think Bradleys more likely to end up with someone else,hes so sweet,it is a totally pants ending to a totally fab couple and Eastenders seriously need their heads testing if they think this is good.Anyway,rant over!!!Watched the awards tonight and loved it when Anthony Cotton said who do you think will win to the crowd and they shouted "Charlie!"I like Billie Piper so im glad she won,but it is a shame Lacey didnt win,but i think people get tired of Staceys strops,and they forget about her brilliant performances!In Heat and the soap mags they are always calling her stroppy Stace and Soaplife seem to be frustrated with her,when they say,they hate whats coming up for the couple and Staceys driving him away!Its such a waste!Anyway!Ive had a drink,(you may have noticed!)and its my birthday on Friday!so im off to see little britain tommorrow at Hammersmith and have a few days away!Hurrah!Ill stop waffleing!



Cor blimey hope the hang over isnt too bad come the morning, Nigella!!! lol Many happy returns for Friday!  :Cheer:  

I cant believe Enders would be soooooooo mental as to break up an extremely popular couple, who do have great chemistry.....all this Stacey being in a sulk or stroppy with him is wearing a bit thin for me...they need to move them on as a couple, not be like ground hog day all the bloomin' time.

Was out at the theatre tonight soooo didnt see the award thingy on TV but I gather Enders won best soap. IF they do split ol Brad n Stace up I can see them having quite a few annoyed viewers who may just switch over to another soap as they are sick of Enders either ruining characters personalities or splitting up popular couples (ie, Kat n Alfie). :Mad:  : Then we will see if so many folk vote for Enders next year, for BEST SOAP (me thinks not as many)!!!

----------


## EE Rocks

I dont think they split them up.....maybe its just one of the "little" rows? I don't think EE will be that stupid....i mean they won best couple and are both popular in their own right!! I love Charlie clements, lol at the crowd shouting "Charlie", they love him (and me) and rightly soo. :Smile:

----------


## EE Rocks

I just found this. Why would Jean say this? It sounds really interesting, and Jean is returning again in December to cause more havoc in the slater mansion :Rotfl:  .

Jean Slater's bi polar will return after Stacey tells her Sean is back. Jean shouts at Stacey telling her Sean is dead. This freaks Stacey out in shocking scenes to be shown next week. 

Jean will then return again in December causing havok at Slater Mansions. 

Source : Daily Star.

----------


## littlemo

> I just found this. Why would Jean say this? It sounds really interesting, and Jean is returning again in December to cause more havoc in the slater mansion .
> 
> Jean Slater's bi polar will return after Stacey tells her Sean is back. Jean shouts at Stacey telling her Sean is dead. This freaks Stacey out in shocking scenes to be shown next week. 
> 
> Jean will then return again in December causing havok at Slater Mansions. 
> 
> Source : Daily Star.


Sounds so good! Maybe this is one of the reasons Bradley decides to stick with Stacey, because she needs his support. Poor Stacey, I feel so sorry for her. I'm sure Bradley understands that some of her behaviour at the moment is down to the abortion. I don't see why Bradley can't make allowances for her. Why would he automatically decide to end it? 

Stacey needs him now more than ever. I don't think it's fair to do something to somebody and then not deal with the consequences. All of a sudden it's too hard for him? 

I know it's difficult for both of them but I really hope Bradley takes his head out of the sand and talks to Stacey. At the moment he's ignoring it and it's not good.

Oh, Slater Mansions? does that mean Bradley and Stacey still get to stay in Jake's house after Ruby goes?

----------


## Nigella harman

> I Know!!!!Its soooo ridiculous!!!Finally,they have a popular couple who totally gel and they are like..............oh,theyre doomed then! I am so not interested in watching Stacey run around after Sean,is that all weve got to look forward to? If they are going to finish them at least do it quickly,and not draaaaaaag it out!!!!I think Bradleys more likely to end up with someone else,hes so sweet,it is a totally pants ending to a totally fab couple and Eastenders seriously need their heads testing if they think this is good.Anyway,rant over!!!Watched the awards tonight and loved it when Anthony Cotton said who do you think will win to the crowd and they shouted "Charlie!"I like Billie Piper so im glad she won,but it is a shame Lacey didnt win,but i think people get tired of Staceys strops,and they forget about her brilliant performances!In Heat and the soap mags they are always calling her stroppy Stace and Soaplife seem to be frustrated with her,when they say,they hate whats coming up for the couple and Staceys driving him away!Its such a waste!Anyway!Ive had a drink,(you may have noticed!)and its my birthday on Friday!so im off to see little britain tommorrow at Hammersmith and have a few days away!Hurrah!Ill stop waffleing!


 AAAAAAAAAAA waffle waffle waffle!!! :Lol:  That ladies is why drink is no good!you exagerate and waffle!And didnt i just!I had agreat birthday but felt compelled to come on here to share my exciting news with pink banana !!Who did i see in too tight white jeans strolling through Leicester Sq eating a kebab!?Pink bananas man of the year....DDDeano!I was so tempted to get a photo for you but my boyfriend wouldnt let me!!! :Ninja:  Any way,i think this whole Bradley and Stacey thing is either gonna go one of 2 ways!either Bradley will leave her,and so she will have lost both her best friend and boyfriend cos of Sean and she will start to become depressed like her mum,OR,Jean will bang both their heads together over Christmas and we will have a lovely reunion in the sq in the snow! :Thumbsup:  Who knows! :Ninja:   :Lol:

----------


## Rovers Return

Slater Mansions!!! I haven't heard that for years. When the Slaters first arrived thats what Kat & Mo used to call the house!.

----------


## bradley_fan

> AAAAAAAAAAA waffle waffle waffle!!! That ladies is why drink is no good!you exagerate and waffle!And didnt i just!I had agreat birthday but felt compelled to come on here to share my exciting news with pink banana !!Who did i see in too tight white jeans strolling through Leicester Sq eating a kebab!?Pink bananas man of the year....DDDeano!I was so tempted to get a photo for you but my boyfriend wouldnt let me!!! Any way,i think this whole Bradley and Stacey thing is either gonna go one of 2 ways!either Bradley will leave her,and so she will have lost both her best friend and boyfriend cos of Sean and she will start to become depressed like her mum,OR,Jean will bang both their heads together over Christmas and we will have a lovely reunion in the sq in the snow! Who knows!


Oooh shh Nigella! You'll make PB green with jealousy! :Rotfl:  Glad you had a good birthday! It's my birthday on Monday  :Cheer:  

Anyhooo, Sean is really trying his best to get between the happy couple isn't he! It says in the Tv Mag that Stacey comes home after being with Jean and Bradley isn't there (Probably stormed out after she missed his bday plans for her) and Sean says something like Bradleys no good, he couldn't even be bothered to wait in for her on her birthday!  :Angry:  
Really looking forward to the Jean stuff! She's mint!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> !I had a great birthday but felt compelled to come on here to share my exciting news with pink banana !!Who did i see in too tight white jeans strolling through Leicester Sq eating a kebab!?Pink bananas man of the year....DDDeano!I was so tempted to get a photo for you but my boyfriend wouldnt let me!!!


Poor You!!!! I bet you will be needing some serious therapy after having the misfortune of seeing young Deanoooooooooooooooooo loitering about in tight white jeans!  :EEK!:   I bet you have been hitting the bottle pretty hard (we all know you like a drink!!  :Lol:  ) to try and get over that horrendous sight! :Sick:  Though I hope that it didn't spoil your birthday too much!  :Lol:  

Your boyfriend sounds like a very sensible chap, by all accounts, as he stopped you taking Deanooooooo's photo.  :Lol:  Bless him.  :Smile:  

BTW Miss Nigella, I had every intention of writing up a 'Brad n Stace' watch for you from Thursday and Friday's episodes, but ended up being out both nights and missing the bloomin' episodes, so will have to catch up with whats happening on Enders on Sunday too.

Also back on topic, I cant see them ending the Brad n Stace relationship, for a few reasons, one being that a lot of couples are to break up in the next few weeks (Billy n Honey, Jane n Ian etc) already. But then again this is Enders!!!  :Mad:

----------


## Kim

> Oooh shh Nigella! You'll make PB green with jealousy! Glad you had a good birthday! It's my birthday on Monday  
> 
> Anyhooo, Sean is really trying his best to get between the happy couple isn't he! It says in the Tv Mag that Stacey comes home after being with Jean and Bradley isn't there (Probably stormed out after she missed his bday plans for her) and Sean says something like Bradleys no good, he couldn't even be bothered to wait in for her on her birthday!  
> Really looking forward to the Jean stuff! She's mint!


I heard that she wants Sean and Jean to be reunited for her birthday, but both refuse to see the other, so she takes it out on Bradley, causing him to walk out.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Oooh shh Nigella! You'll make PB green with jealousy! Glad you had a good birthday! It's my birthday on Monday


Oh many happy returns for Monday, Deanooooo fan, o' I mean, Bradley fan!!!   :Cheer:  (we all know you are the true Deanooooo fanatic around here, with you Deanooooo shrine etc..). :Lol:  

I read in the ol' tv mags too that its going to be a pretty rough ol' week on the Brad n Stace front!  :Sad:   I wish the writers would just give them a break, for once, and the viewers too!!!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh many happy returns for Monday, Deanooooo fan, o' I mean, Bradley fan!!!   (we all know you are the true Deanooooo fanatic around here, with you Deanooooo shrine etc..). 
> 
> I read in the ol' tv mags too that its going to be a pretty rough ol' week on the Brad n Stace front!   I wish the writers would just give them a break, for once, and the viewers too!!!


 Happy birthday Bradley fan! :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:  As for the Bradley and Stacey story,what makes me laugh(not) is that they seem to think this is exciting for us,dragging it out when im just dreading it! :Thumbsdown:  This is not a fun storyline is it,and I hate Sean!His character has been a real let down for me,all he seems capable of doing is messing with a load of kids lives!and hurting his sister in the process more than anyone,what a WUSS! :Thumbsdown:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## EE Rocks

I think they will get through it, I mean they (Enders') would be daft to split them up!! It's just one of their lovers tiffs (i think), look at Ian and Jane they have them all the time and then make up again. Sorry,i am just trying to look at it on the bright side, i love Bradley and stacey, soo i have to stay postive.  :Sad:   :Crying:

----------


## slater girl

I think they will stay together as kate harwood said they would have a rocky road ahead for the young lovers in inside soap a little while ago and they would be a fallout over the abortion so this must be a way of clearing the air before they talk about it. I think it is a argument, because i checked the week after and bradley and stacey are still living at number 41 as stacey has a argument with sean about his filiting ways.

I think they should discuss the abortion and talk it through together as bradley and stacey has argued before and got back together so i hope they stay together as stacey and bradley do care for each other, and they should discuss the issue in private.

I hope we have a episode soon where they discuss the abortion and their fears and vow to make a full time commitment to each other would be good and even discuss children in the future would be good to see as i have seen alot of the same traits in kat and alfie and they have been repeated in bradley and stacey.

As some lines have been repeated through bradley and stacey as i have been watching uk gold recently and ruby said bradley is not like that and stacey said all men are like that and kat said the same line when speaking with antony trueman and alfie and bradley both like films and kat and stacey watch films with them which is very familiar as well, so i think bradley and stacey are the new kat and alfie.

----------


## Kim

> I think they will stay together as kate harwood said they would have a rocky road ahead for the young lovers in inside soap and they would be a fallout over the abortion so this must be a way of clearing the air before they talk about it. I think it is a argument, because i checked the week after and bradley and stacey are still living at number 41 as stacey has a argument with sean about his filiting ways.
> 
> I think they should discuss the abortion and talk it through together as bradley and stacey has argued before and got back together so i hope they stay together as stacey and bradley do care for each other, and they should discuss the issue in private.
> 
> I hope we have a episode soon where they discuss the abortion and their fears and vow to make a full time commitment to each other would be good and even discuss children in the future would be good to see as i have seen alot of the same traits in kat and alfie and they have been repeated in bradley and stacey.
> 
> As some lines have been repeated through bradley and stacey as i have been watching uk gold recently and ruby said bradley is not like that and stacey said all men are like that and kat said the same line with antony trueman and alfie and bradley both like films which is very familiar as well, so i think bradley and stacey are the new kat and alfie.


There was an interview in soaplife, and I think it was Lacey that said she thought the only way they would get back together was if they talked about the abortion, but Bradley doesn't want to as he feels guilty about making her go through with it.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Happy birthday Bradley fan!  As for the Bradley and Stacey story,what makes me laugh(not) is that they seem to think this is exciting for us,dragging it out when im just dreading it! This is not a fun storyline is it,and I hate Sean!His character has been a real let down for me,all he seems capable of doing is messing with a load of kids lives!and hurting his sister in the process more than anyone,what a WUSS!


Awww thank you Nigella! And you Pink Banana! :Thumbsup:  
Yeah i hate when they drag out the misery! I can't remember the last time Stacey and Bradley had a happy scene together!!!Probably way before they found out about the baby. 
I can't make my mind up about Sean. I do think he's quite funny the way he pulls faces and that around Ruby but he's also a very annoying lad! He gets his kicks by upsetting other people....I would love someone to put him in his place!! (wherever that is!! :Lol:  )

----------


## bradley#1

i like sean he makes me laugh so much. although i think my feelings will change when he starts on brad and stace. i wish they would go back to how it was.

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah i have mixed feeling about Sean, one minute he is a complete idiot and next he can be really nice.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Yeah, the jury is still out on the Sean front for me, personally I'm not sure what to make of him still. :Ponder:  He's definitely NO Nigel Harman, thats for sure.....love ya still Nige!  :Love:  

Erm....anyway, I reckon we may need to take action, troops, if it looks like our favourite couple are to be split up by those swines at EE!!! I reckon we should have a protest or kidnap an EE actor (Daveywavey has some fluffy pink handcuffs Im sure we could borrow!) and refuse to give them back until the powers that be agree to keep Bradders and Stace together. 

Soooo Nigella and Bradley fan, you two need to kidnap Ol' Peggy (oh and for the hell of it, Deanooooo - we could parcel him up and post him off to somewhere remote where he will never be found  :Cheer:  ...the Brazilian rain forest?), whilst I'll be the look out (also if you get caught, I promise to provide a good character reference for you both, and say how the crazy EE writers have driven you to such desperate measures - you never know you might end up on the front page of The Sun, become celebs and get to meet Jade Goody!).   :Rotfl:  

Or we could just write to points of view..... :Ponder:   :Lol:  

Let me know what you think Bradders fan and Nigella!  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

I just can't believe Bradley would want to dump Stacey! She's been through so much with the abortion and now this stuff with her mum and Sean, Bradley must empathise with her surely! He's known her long enough by now to realise that when she behaves badly it's down to a much deeper rooted problem. And clearly that's what it is this time!

Charlie said Bradley's falling out of love with Stacey, and fair enough if that's the case, he shouldn't just stay with her out of guilt. But I think he should definetely try and work at it. He was so in love with her at the beginning, it would be foolish of them to give up now.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I just can't believe Bradley would want to dump Stacey! She's been through so much with the abortion and now this stuff with her mum and Sean, Bradley must empathise with her surely! He's known her long enough by now to realise that when she behaves badly it's down to a much deeper rooted problem. And clearly that's what it is this time!
> 
> Charlie said Bradley's falling out of love with Stacey, and fair enough if that's the case, he shouldn't just stay with her out of guilt. But I think he should definetely try and work at it. He was so in love with her at the beginning, it would be foolish of them to give up now.


Yeah, also how can he be crazy about her one week and giving up on her the next.  What happened to all that 'I'll never leave you business?' It seems the writers have a short term memory problem. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  This is were Ol' Enders always goes pear shaped, with its consistent inconsistencies. lol

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah, hope they work it out. Even if they did fall out they'd probably put them back together again, look at Martin and Sonia!! :EEK!:

----------


## EE Rocks

On November 2nd Stacey had been in Eastenders 2 years. Wow dosen't time fly. I hope she stays for ages because she is like the best ever, eurgh i can't even think about it!! :Crying:   :Crying:   :Mad:   :EEK!:   :Wub:

----------


## Kim

I quite like Sean. I'm not too keen on Bradley anymore because of the way he made Stacey have the abortion; he knew how worried she is of being left without anyone for support, and I hate all the Sean and Ruby stuff, so his inviting Stacey and Bradley to live with them is a hindrance to that. I wish we could see more Stacey/Ruby and Stacey/Sean scenes, so them living together can only aid that.

----------


## bradley_fan

> Erm....anyway, I reckon we may need to take action, troops, if it looks like our favourite couple are to be split up by those swines at EE!!! I reckon we should have a protest or kidnap an EE actor (Daveywavey has some fluffy pink handcuffs Im sure we could borrow!) and refuse to give them back until the powers that be agree to keep Bradders and Stace together. 
> 
> Soooo Nigella and Bradley fan, you two need to kidnap Ol' Peggy (oh and for the hell of it, Deanooooo - we could parcel him up and post him off to somewhere remote where he will never be found  ...the Brazilian rain forest?), whilst I'll be the look out (also if you get caught, I promise to provide a good character reference for you both, and say how the crazy EE writers have driven you to such desperate measures - you never know you might end up on the front page of The Sun, become celebs and get to meet Jade Goody!).   
> 
> Or we could just write to points of view.....  
> 
> Let me know what you think Bradders fan and Nigella!


What a plan PB, what a plan!! And if we are caught by the police I'm sure they will understand that we were driven to it by the insanity of the enders writers!! But I have a request? Could we please put lil Ben in the parcle with Deano? I can't stand that child!!!
P.s Why are me and Nigella running round Albert Square, collecting up characters and *darn right breaking our backs*while you sit and ponder over your beloved lost Deano?  :Lol:  Doesn't sound very fair to me! :Nono:  I think you should be the one writing threatening messages to Eastenders and co and pay the postage fee on your beloved Deano's parcle!  :Angel:

----------


## bradley_fan

Or you (as you said) could just write to good old Terry and inform him of our problems.... :Ponder:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> What a plan PB, what a plan!! And if we are caught by the police I'm sure they will understand that we were driven to it by the insanity of the enders writers!! But I have a request? Could we please put lil Ben in the parcle with Deano? I can't stand that child!!!
> P.s Why are me and Nigella running round Albert Square, collecting up characters and *darn right breaking our backs*while you sit and ponder over your beloved lost Deano?  Doesn't sound very fair to me! I think you should be the one writing threatening messages to Eastenders and co and pay the postage fee on your beloved Deano's parcle!


Well I thought I'd be totally selfless ( :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) and offer you and Nigella the 'once in a life time' opportunity not only to run around Albert square kidnapping folk, but to meet some of EE's biggest stars, leave ransom notes and er...the possibility of having a lengthy stretch in prison! (Erm.. I couldnt go to prison because I cant stand confined spaces). Oh also dont forget you may end up as Z list celebs and get to go on Jeremy Kyle or GMTV (or be put in a psychiatric ward)!!!  :Rotfl:  

Ofcourse, I'd be only too willing to pay the postage on Deanoooo's parcel - first class post all the way!!! Also shall pay for a bigger box, so Ben can join him. :Big Grin:  

Seriously, I hope things get resolved between Brad n Stace, or they will be the fifth couple that will break up in the next couple of months or something daft like that.... :Sad:   I think the present writers need shooting and to bring in some new ones....who can make the characters/episodes more fluid and consistent!!!  :Smile:

----------


## EE Rocks

Yeah exactly Kim, I want more scenes with Bradley/Sean/Stacey and Ruby in their new house, god there soo under used these days aren't they? I think we'll be seeing more of them next week, and mad Jean slater returns on Tuesday (IMO any episodes with her in are worth watching).

----------


## Nigella harman

> Well I thought I'd be totally selfless ( ) and offer you and Nigella the 'once in a life time' opportunity not only to run around Albert square kidnapping folk, but to meet some of EE's biggest stars, leave ransom notes and er...the possibility of having a lengthy stretch in prison! (Erm.. I couldnt go to prison because I cant stand confined spaces). Oh also dont forget you may end up as Z list celebs and get to go on Jeremy Kyle or GMTV (or be put in a psychiatric ward)!!!  
> 
> Ofcourse, I'd be only too willing to pay the postage on Deanoooo's parcel - first class post all the way!!! Also shall pay for a bigger box, so Ben can join him. 
> 
> Seriously, I hope things get resolved between Brad n Stace, or they will be the fifth couple that will break up in the next couple of months or something daft like that....  I think the present writers need shooting and to bring in some new ones....who can make the characters/episodes more fluid and consistent!!!


 ERM....... :Ninja:  Prison,Psychiatric wards and Deano are all words that put the fear of god into me.............but ill do it! :Thumbsup:  I do see a light at the end of the tunnel though for these reasons,Listen very carefully,i shall say this only once! :Ninja:  Charlie said Falling out of love,not has fallen out of love, This looks like it is being dragged out to maybe the Christmas episodes and they know we all want a Merry Christmas! They seem to think things could get better if only they talk about it(so all is not lost!) and surely the best way to split them up would be for Bradley to cheat on her with rubes before she leaves and then there would be no going back,and that isnt happening! And last but not least they are clearly the most popular couple they have and according to Inside Soap in SOAPLAND!!!,they are 2 fab actors who are both popular in their own rights and have fab chemistry together,if they split all that is gone and that would be just plain stupid!And,when they got there awards for best couple,Charlie said he hoped they would be together for years and Lacey said shes glad she got a fella now cos she can show Staceys nice side and Sean can show her dark side.They surely would have been well into filming this doomed couple stuff by then but they seem to be looking forward and not talking in past tense!And i keep meaning to say,but keep forgetting!somebody on the digital spy thread for Bradders and Stace! said way back in what must have been June time that they knew someone at the the beeb who said Sean would push them right to the edge of their relationship,they said it was meant to happen in Aug but maybe this is it!Note they said edge of relationship,not end.I am ever the optimist though!you never know!Im waffleing again!.I know!

----------


## EE Rocks

:Embarrassment:  Yes, stay like me opytimistic, they will get through this i'm sure!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> ERM....... Prison,Psychiatric wards and Deano are all words that put the fear of god into me.............but ill do it! I do see a light at the end of the tunnel though for these reasons,Listen very carefully,i shall say this only once! Charlie said Falling out of love,not has fallen out of love, This looks like it is being dragged out to maybe the Christmas episodes and they know we all want a Merry Christmas! They seem to think things could get better if only they talk about it(so all is not lost!) and surely the best way to split them up would be for Bradley to cheat on her with rubes before she leaves and then there would be no going back,and that isnt happening! And last but not least they are clearly the most popular couple they have and according to Inside Soap in SOAPLAND!!!,they are 2 fab actors who are both popular in their own rights and have fab chemistry together,if they split all that is gone and that would be just plain stupid!And,when they got there awards for best couple,Charlie said he hoped they would be together for years and Lacey said shes glad she got a fella now cos she can show Staceys nice side and Sean can show her dark side.They surely would have been well into filming this doomed couple stuff by then but they seem to be looking forward and not talking in past tense!And i keep meaning to say,but keep forgetting!somebody on the digital spy thread for Bradders and Stace! said way back in what must have been June time that they knew someone at the the beeb who said Sean would push them right to the edge of their relationship,they said it was meant to happen in Aug but maybe this is it!Note they said edge of relationship,not end.I am ever the optimist though!you never know!Im waffleing again!.I know!


Okay, Nigella, you have convinced me to stay positive, for the moment on the Bradders n Stace front! :Smile:   (Though you could be just saying this to avoid a prison sentence incase things go pear shaped whilst attempting to kidnap big Mo  :Rotfl: ).

Just out of interest were you on the sauce again when you wrote the above, Nigella!  :Lol:  
BTW EE Rocks, congrats on turning purple!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Nigella harman

> I just can't believe Bradley would want to dump Stacey! She's been through so much with the abortion and now this stuff with her mum and Sean, Bradley must empathise with her surely! He's known her long enough by now to realise that when she behaves badly it's down to a much deeper rooted problem. And clearly that's what it is this time!
> 
> Charlie said Bradley's falling out of love with Stacey, and fair enough if that's the case, he shouldn't just stay with her out of guilt. But I think he should definetely try and work at it. He was so in love with her at the beginning, it would be foolish of them to give up now.


 I think a lot of it is the evil seans doing! :Angry:  We could kidnap him,it would easy,hes a big girls blouse! :Big Grin:  Get him a one way ticket back to Iraq! :Thumbsup: Seriously,I cant understand why Ruby and Sean cant seem to actually care about Stacey without mucking things up for her,Ruby wanted all her time until the evil sean came along,now shes always trying to get her out of the way!and sean just seems on a mission to rid stacey of anyone she actually cares about!Seans an :Moonie: !!!And he definately aint a new Dennis!not even close!!!!Save Stacey and Bradley!!!Down with evil sean!

----------


## littlemo

I so can't wait to see Jean this week, it's going to be great! I hope Stacey gets a chance to discuss what happens with Bradley, because it's definetely something he should help her with. 

I read that Jean tells Stacey that Sean is dead to her. Something serious must have happened for her to say that about him. If it was just a case of him running away, any mother would be relieved to see their son again wouldn't they?! Especially since he was only 16 at the time.  

It would be good if they did a flashback to that time. I think it would be interesting.

Oh I also read Sean rips up the card Jean gives to Stacey. Is he a psycho? or do you think there's more to it?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I so can't wait to see Jean this week, it's going to be great! I hope Stacey gets a chance to discuss what happens with Bradley, because it's definetely something he should help her with. 
> 
> I read that Jean tells Stacey that Sean is dead to her. Something serious must have happened for her to say that about him. If it was just a case of him running away, any mother would be relieved to see their son again wouldn't they?! Especially since he was only 16 at the time.  
> 
> It would be good if they did a flashback to that time. I think it would be interesting.
> 
> Oh I also read Sean rips up the card Jean gives to Stacey. Is he a psycho? or do you think there's more to it?



Yeah, Im looking forward to seeing Jean (the woman who plays her is just brilliant!!!) again. I hope she is coming into it on a more permanent basis soon - wasnt it rumoured that she moves into the square???

Also I think Jean thinking that Sean is dead, is her way of coping with him going AWOL!! 

From what I've read this week about him messing in the Bradders n Stace relationship, I think I'll truly start to hate Sean - lets have a whip round and buy him a one way ticket to Iraq, like Miss Harman suggested.

----------


## littlemo

I read that Jean was coming back next week, and then again in December. In December I think it's going to be for longer, I'm not sure how long though.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Aw.....I hope Jean moves into the square, but that we dont see her all the time, as I think you can have too much of a good thing!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

> Aw.....I hope Jean moves into the square, but that we dont see her all the time, as I think you can have too much of a good thing!!!


  Spoiler:     The actress that plays her has been signed up full time, so it is likely that that will be the case.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Spoiler:     The actress that plays her has been signed up full time, so it is likely that that will be the case.


Oh.....righto. Thanks for that info! :Smile:  

Thats really good news, me thinks!!!  :Big Grin:   Can see a few new interesting storylines for Stace coming up next year, if thats the case!!!

----------


## Nigella harman

Jeans great,im looking forward to it!People seem to think she might end up   Spoiler:    living in number 41  Save Stacey and Bradley :Wub:  ,Down with Evil Sean!!! :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Jeans great,im looking forward to it!People seem to think she might end up   Spoiler:    living in number 41  Save Stacey and Bradley ,Down with Evil Sean!!!


Whose house is that? Or is it a flat?


S A V E   B R A D  N  S T A C E! !  ! :Big Grin:  

Beware of the evil one!!!  :Ninja:  lol

----------


## Nigella harman

> Whose house is that? Or is it a flat?
> 
> 
> S A V E   B R A D  N  S T A C E! !  !


 YAY!youve joined my "SAVE BRADLEY AND STACEY"campaign!Anyone else is free to join! :Thumbsup:  I think its Jakes old house.I dont know where they got that from! :Ninja:  Anyway,Save Bradley and Stacey :Wub:  Down with Evil Sean!! :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Sooooo she might be moving into Jake's old house, which means she will be living with Evil Sean :Ninja:  , Stace and Bradders?!!! Oh man, I've got a feeling if thats the case, Brad n Stace are doomed! It will be like living in a er... nut house! :EEK!:  

Mmmmm.....bet breakfast around the table in a morning is going to be interesting then!!!  :Lol:  


 :Cheer:  SAVE THE WALFORD TWO - BRAD N STACE!!! :Cheer:

----------


## bradley_fan

> YAY!youve joined my "SAVE BRADLEY AND STACEY"campaign!Anyone else is free to join!


I want to join!!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Nigella harman

Go for it!Thats 3 of us then! :Rotfl:  We should print off fliers and t shirts,campaign out side elstree studios!get ourselves arrested! :EEK!:  Save Bradley and Stacey,the Walford Two!!Or else! we will kidnap Sean and run a comb through his hair,give him some clean clothes and find him a woman his own age! :Big Grin: Down with evil Sean!(pick on someone your own size!)

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Save Bradley and Stacey,the Walford Two!!Or else! *we will kidnap Sean and run a comb through his hair,give him some clean clothes and find him a woman his own age*!


Very funny, Nigella! Love the pic!  :Rotfl: 

Yes us three musketeers will *save the Walford Two!!!* (or more likely we'll end up in court and given ASBOS and electronic tags for hound and attempted kidnap  :Ninja:  . But at least we will be able to tell our grandchildren in years to come we tried to make a small difference to the er..world of soap!  :Lol:

----------


## PR1811

Just read this over at talkwalford - http://talkwalford.co.uk/ipb/index.php?showtopic=11884

Not looking good  :Sad:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Just read this over at talkwalford - http://talkwalford.co.uk/ipb/index.php?showtopic=11884
> 
> Not looking good


 All the more reason to step up the campaign!Save Bradley and Stacey! :Thumbsup:  They got the message we didnt like Sonia and Naomi,Even tho the many awards,polls,massive forum threads and interest and fanfics all over the place that people have written seem to have fallen on deaf ears!!Seriously,who runs eastenders,you could quite believe its the bosses of ITV sometimes,.........hmmm,the viewers like that,so we will scrap it! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Im telling you,wait for the big sonia/naomi reunion in the snow covered square this Christmas day! :Rotfl: Hurrah!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Just read this over at talkwalford - http://talkwalford.co.uk/ipb/index.php?showtopic=11884
> 
> Not looking good


Oh come on guys stay with me, stay positive!!! :Smile:  

This article is about the forthcoming week, that Bradders NEARLY finishes with Stace, and that EVIL Sean stirs it a bit between them (give the boy a large wooden spoon to stir it with - I know where I'll like to insert it!  :EEK!:  ).

I reckon all this will lead to a large fall out eventually between the pair, hopefully all that abortion business will finally come out and be talked over (have to say, that abortion storyline, I personally feel, was a HUGE mistake on Enders part), and things will get resolved and they will get back on track (have fingers well and truly crossed that this will be the case, as Nigella has said they would be fools to break up such a popular couple, but when did the fans opinion matter to the powers that be at Enders)  :Mad:  !

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh come on guys stay with me, stay positive!!! 
> 
> This article is about the forthcoming week, that Bradders NEARLY finishes with Stace, and that EVIL Sean stirs it a bit between them (give the boy a large wooden spoon to stir it with - I know where I'll like to insert it!  ).
> 
> I reckon all this will lead to a large fall out eventually between the pair, hopefully all that abortion business will finally come out and be talked over (have to say, that abortion storyline, I personally feel, was a HUGE mistake on Enders part), and things will get resolved and they will get back on track (have fingers well and truly crossed that this will be the case, as Nigella has said they would be fools to break up such a popular couple, but when did the fans opinion matter to the powers that be at Enders)  !


  :Lol:  I like the way you started off positively but ended up with a big frown! :Lol:  save Brad and Stace(you know it makes sense!)   Down with Evil Sean! :Moonie:

----------


## Pinkbanana

[COLOR="red"]


> I like the way you started off positively but ended up with a big frown! save Brad and Stace(you know it makes sense!)   Down with Evil Sean!


I know!!!  :Lol:   I did try to stay positive, but then realised I was talking about Enders - who have a habit of destroying relationships and characters. 

*SAVE THE WALFORD TWO - BRADDERS AND STACE!!! 

DOWN WITH THE EVIL AND UNWASHED SEAN!!! (Will someone give him a bar of soap please) lol*

----------


## Nigella harman

Well,i will be getting Inside soap first thing so i will scan what ever bad news they have for us!should be fun. :Thumbsdown:  But im staying optimistic so hurrah!I seriously hope they dont split em on Christmas day!God,that would be awful!! :EEK!:  sorry.optimistic optimistic!!! :Thumbsup:  Save the Ginga ninja and his Gobby Bird!    DOWN with Scruffy Evil Wussy Sean Slater!Down with him! :Banned:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Well,i will be getting Inside soap first thing so i will scan what ever bad news they have for us!should be fun. But im staying optimistic so hurrah!I seriously hope they dont split em on Christmas day!God,that would be awful!! sorry.optimistic optimistic!!! Save the Ginga ninja and his Gobby Bird!    DOWN with Scruffy Evil Wussy Sean Slater!Down with him!


Oh bless you, Nigella - scanning queen!  :Smile:  

I dont think they will split them on Christmas day, for the reason that the satsuma (Pauline) is to snuff it on that day and I think most of the episode will revolve around her. Soooo they will probably call it a day on either Christmas eve or Boxing day instead!!!  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

We were getting back a bit of action tonight! Sean ripping up the card! I'd expect Stacey to be angrier than that though, she forgave him in about 2 minutes. Still at least we got a bit of the old Stacey back. 

Have to say love her coat. And she looks really brown. I think she must have just come off holiday.

Bradley was being a bit of a doormat tonight about Sean. 

Seems like it could mark the start of Stacey and Bradley's roles reversing back.

----------


## Nigella harman

So,what do we make of the new webcam snippett,take a butchers,tell me what you think!? :Searchme: Save Brad and Stace,Down with the Scruff bag!...........by the way,what kind of accent was that bradders!!?

----------


## PR1811

lol, I assume it was supposed to be Sean Connery, worst impression ever!  :Smile: 

I reckon Stacey will have to make another friend like Ruby, maybe Preeti is that person. From the snippet it seems Preeti is pre-occupied, perhaps she has her eye on someone, maybe Bradley! lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## slater girl

i reckon she is talking about bradley as preeti has mentioned it to tanya in the new webcam snippet out today about people meaning to be together, otherwise why would she go to the salon and preeti is telling stacey this and tanya as well as it is someone who is in the branning family and this is bradley they are possibly talking about as bradley is tanya stepson and pretti telling stacey this as well, looks like it is forshawding bradley and stacey are meant to be together and perhaps a wedding between bradley and stacey soon would be great to see later on as kate harwood said bradley and stacey would have a rocky road ahead for the young lovers and it would be a rough patch as stacey did say to bradley that bradley would not get any better than her, so perhaps bradley and stacey have talked about the abortion now.

Filming today: Episode 1136 Tx: 28/12/06
PREETI: I said to Tanya, I mean some people are meant to be together.
STACEY: What, like Ant and Dec?
PREETI: Somewhere out there, there's someone for everyone isn't there?

----------


## JustJodi

*Guess Bradley thought he was cool using Sean Connery's "voice"since he is a big James Bond fan LOL*
*Sean is doing every thing he can to trip up poor Bradley!!!*
*I was glad to see them kissing yesterday,, I was begining to worry about those two...*

----------


## Nigella harman

Well guys,I dont know what to say!Mixed messages all through Inside Soap,Bradley was going to finish with Stacey,shes so upset about Sean being an  :Moonie:  that she goes to Bradley and breaksdown,he has a change of heart and they make up,great,super,smashing!BUT,then you go to this silly little pamphlet thingy!Eastenders secrets and it says"WERE FINISHED!"With Bradley wanting to finish his stormy relationship it looks as though it could all be over for the young couple!!! :Angry:  So what do you make of that!Its so infuriating.Its not that they are this little couple in love blah blah!Its the fact they work so well on screen i personally feel like something has finally got my interest in the show and they are just going to end it!What do i watch now!? :Searchme:  Phil and Stella,Patrick and Yolande!Or stinky Sean slater desperately trying not to look into the camera when delivering his lines!I give up! :Thumbsdown:  .Oh,and Bradley seriously does the worst impression of James Bond!

----------


## PR1811

Is "Were finished" really a Bradleyism?!

I reckon that quote is from Ruby and/or Sean. I think Stacey and Bradley will stay together after their rough patch at the end of this week, I think that with Sean tearing Ruby apart, and her mums mental health taking a downturn again Stacey is going to need someone to lean on and that person will be Bradley! I just hope they talk about the abortion!! argh  :Sad:

----------


## Nigella harman

What do we do with this thread if they do finish!? :Ninja:  Just close it or will it just fade away! :Lol:  Its too sad!

----------


## PR1811

Pics for tonight...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_2.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_6.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_11.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_15.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_16.jpg

----------


## Nigella harman

> Is "Were finished" really a Bradleyism?!
> 
> I reckon that quote is from Ruby and/or Sean. I think Stacey and Bradley will stay together after their rough patch at the end of this week, I think that with Sean tearing Ruby apart, and her mums mental health taking a downturn again Stacey is going to need someone to lean on and that person will be Bradley! I just hope they talk about the abortion!! argh


 I think it will happen nearer christmas.Its just been put off,i think.Thanks for the pics PR!Do you know,im more than happy to scan stuff for everyone,but i scanned that stuff this morning and not one person has thanked me,i dont  usually care! :Lol:  but some cheeky so and so has copied my scan and posted my scan and given me no credit and everyones thanking them!I put a thankyou myself but they havent taken the hint! :Lol:  I dont know why i bother!and it was a right pain today aswell,i had to rip it off the book and piece together and align for ages and then the bloomin scan took ages!Sorry,just had to get that off my chest!Rant over,im calm now! :Rotfl:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think it will happen nearer christmas.Its just been put off,i think.Thanks for the pics PR!Do you know,im more than happy to scan stuff for everyone,but i scanned that stuff this morning and not one person has thanked me,i dont  usually care! but some cheeky so and so has copied my scan and posted my scan and given me no credit and everyones thanking them!I put a thankyou myself but they havent taken the hint! I dont know why i bother!and it was a right pain today aswell,i had to rip it off the book and piece together and align for ages and then the bloomin scan took ages!Sorry,just had to get that off my chest!Rant over,im calm now!


*THANK YOU NIGELLA!!!!!

SCANNING QUEEN*

----------


## PR1811

> I think it will happen nearer christmas.Its just been put off,i think.Thanks for the pics PR!Do you know,im more than happy to scan stuff for everyone,but i scanned that stuff this morning and not one person has thanked me,i dont  usually care! but some cheeky so and so has copied my scan and posted my scan and given me no credit and everyones thanking them!I put a thankyou myself but they havent taken the hint! I dont know why i bother!and it was a right pain today aswell,i had to rip it off the book and piece together and align for ages and then the bloomin scan took ages!Sorry,just had to get that off my chest!Rant over,im calm now!


Aww, thanks Nigella!  :Thumbsup:   :Cheer:  

We are all too busy making up theories about what is going to happen!  :Smile:

----------


## Nigella harman

> *THANK YOU NIGELLA!!!!!
> 
> SCANNING QUEEN*


 Ok! very funny! :Lol:  You are both welcome!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Just been looking at the scan, that the Scanning Queen, Nigella, very kindly scanned in, and I reckon the 'We've finished' headline could be about Rubeee and the unwashed one, rather than Brad n Stace. The more I think about it, the more I reckon they wont split, but they are probably in for a lot more misery and grief (well its enders folks), which is starting to bore me now... :EEK!:  

BTW thanks for the pics from tonight, PR!  :Smile:  

P.S. Would anyone care to take a look at D1 and PB Date Doctors thread??? lol

----------


## Nigella harman

> Just been looking at the scan, that the Scanning Queen, Nigella, very kindly scanned in, and I reckon the 'We've finished' headline could be about Rubeee and the unwashed one, rather than Brad n Stace. The more I think about it, the more I reckon they wont split, but they are probably in for a lot more misery and grief (well its enders folks), which is starting to bore me now... 
> 
> BTW thanks for the pics from tonight, PR!  
> 
> P.S. Would anyone care to take a look at D1 and PB Date Doctors thread??? lol


 What are you on about!? :Searchme:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> What are you on about!?


I ask myself that question all the time!  :Lol:  

What do you mean?? The bit about the ol' soap mag misleading us AGAIN with the We're Finished headline?

Im not really sure what you are referring too!

----------


## Nigella harman

> I ask myself that question all the time!  
> 
> What do you mean?? The bit about the ol' soap mag misleading us AGAIN with the We're Finished headline?
> 
> Im not really sure what you are referring too!


 The D1 Pb stuff!any way!humbug to Bradley and Stacey!if they wanna desert us!ive found us a new couple!go to spoilers!Its sooo exciting! :Thumbsup:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> The D1 Pb stuff!any way!humbug to Bradley and Stacey!if they wanna desert us!ive found us a new couple!go to spoilers!Its sooo exciting!


Oh Nigella, dont jump ship yet!!! Dont give up on Bradders n Stace yet!!!!

What happened to your* SAVE THE GINGER NINJA AND HIS GOBBY BIRD* campaign?!  :Lol:  


Oh the D1 n PB stuff was just about our new Date Docs thread, found in the games section (I think).

----------


## JustJodi

*On the front of that magazine it says some one was preggers, u do not think it might be Ruby, after all she and Sean have been playing the horizonal mambo...??????????  *

----------


## Nigella harman

> *On the front of that magazine it says some one was preggers, u do not think it might be Ruby, after all she and Sean have been playing the horizonal mambo...??????????  *


 Ive heard its   Spoiler:    Sonia!  I have to make my message longer :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Ive heard its   Spoiler:    Sonia!  I have to make my message longer


I have to say that I was thinking that, because the fall out from it would be huge, and make good viewing!!! A particular satsuma coloured person would go ballistic!!!!  :Lol:  

Also I didnt think they would have poor Stace going through all that again, and Rubeee is leaving in less than three weeks time!  :Cheer:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> i reckon she is talking about bradley as preeti has mentioned it to tanya in the new webcam snippet out today about people meaning to be together, otherwise why would she go to the salon and preeti is telling stacey this and tanya as well as it is someone who is in the branning family and this is bradley they are possibly talking about as bradley is tanya stepson and pretti telling stacey this as well, looks like it is forshawding bradley and stacey are meant to be together and perhaps a wedding between bradley and stacey soon would be great to see later on as kate harwood said bradley and stacey would have a rocky road ahead for the young lovers and it would be a rough patch as stacey did say to bradley that bradley would not get any better than her, so perhaps bradley and stacey have talked about the abortion now.
> 
> Filming today: Episode 1136 Tx: 28/12/06
> PREETI: I said to Tanya, I mean some people are meant to be together.
> STACEY: What, like Ant and Dec?
> PREETI: Somewhere out there, there's someone for everyone isn't there?


TO be honest these webcam snippets are sooooo vague that Preeti could be discussing anyone, and Stacey is just giving her usual flippant/witty response.

I cant see them getting married they are way too young for a start, and to be honest this is Enders, so it might be curtains for their relationship, sooner rather than later. :Sad:    It all depends how the writers handle the aftermath of the 'abortion' business .

----------


## Nigella harman

Do you know,ive heard so many different things i dont know whats going to happen!I think the snippet does refer to Stacey but god knows how.I dont mind spoilers,but when its this vague and confusing its just annoying isnt it!Especially when they are threatening to split up a good thing. :Angry:  and its ages away till we can find out!I dont think it would be one of Eastenders brightest ideas though if they split them up!They seem to be one of the more succesful things going on in the show at the moment,why on earth would you stop that!but this is Eastenders!And weve got this new guy Diedrick Santer taking over so we dont know what hes got planned! :EEK!: you would think that when the public make it clear what they like these things would be safe,instead theyre the ones that could go and weve still got how much dead wood floating around albert square,that is as safe as houses!!!its ridiculous! :Lweek: (I just wanted to use this smilie,i never seem to find the opportunity to!)...........I dont believe it!its just happened again!Im gonna stop scanning if this carries on!

----------


## Pinkbanana

I've been having a quick look on some other sites/forums (eye opener, the folk on here are much nicer, ofcourse I include myself in that comment!! lol) and I think that they probably will be together for the foreseeable future, but Enders like to make it tough for all their couples, so Stace n Bradders are  probably going to go to hell and back first. 

I just hate how Enders take a good thing, Brad n Stace (also Jane and Ian started out promising) and have to slowly destroy it. :Angry:  At this rate may have to stop watching Enders and switch to Emmerdale or Corrie!!!

----------


## Nigella harman

> I've been having a quick look on some other sites/forums (eye opener, the folk on here are much nicer, ofcourse I include myself in that comment!! lol) and I think that they probably will be together for the foreseeable future, but Enders like to make it tough for all their couples, so Stace n Bradders are  probably going to go to hell and back first. 
> 
> I just hate how Enders take a good thing, Brad n Stace (also Jane and Ian started out promising) and have to slowly destroy it. At this rate may have to stop watching Enders and switch to Emmerdale or Corrie!!!


 I have to be honest,if they did split up,i would be quite happy for them to get Bradders another chick!I just think hes so good at that stuff :Heart: (barring the abortion of course but you see i missed that!),I cant really see Stacey with anyone else,Bradley found it very difficult to get near her,and hes a sweet heart!I think shed be be rubbish with a bad boy,there wouldnt be any slushiness!!!! so....... :Searchme:  shed probably just go back to being on the stall and running round after the soap dodger! :Ninja:  which would be a shame.Shes such a good actress.Its like when Kat and Alfie split,they never seemed quite right afterwards!I just hope that doesnt happen here and they end up dissapearing! :Sad:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I have to be honest,if they did split up,i would be quite happy for them to get Bradders another chick!I just think hes so good at that stuff(barring the abortion of course but you see i missed that!),I cant really see Stacey with anyone else,Bradley found it very difficult to get near her,and hes a sweet heart!I think shed be be rubbish with a bad boy,there wouldnt be any slushiness!!!! so....... shed probably just go back to being on the stall and running round after the soap dodger! which would be a shame.Shes such a good actress.Its like when Kat and Alfie split,they never seemed quite right afterwards!I just hope that doesnt happen here and they end up dissapearing!


I love all the names you have called Sean!!! Scruffy, evil wussy, stinky, scruffbag, and soap dodger!  :Rotfl:  I'm starting to think, Nigella, that you really dont like him! Bless!! Never mind Deanooo, I hope you never bump into Sean whilst out in old London town, otherwise I'd hate to think what you'd do to the poor sod!  :Sick:  lol

Yeah, I think Bradders would manage to get on with his life and have another relationship far more quickly than Stace would. She might go off the rails and turn into a young Kat - getting through quite a few men!!!

----------


## Nigella harman

> I love all the names you have called Sean!!! Scruffy, evil wussy, stinky, scruffbag, and soap dodger!  I'm starting to think, Nigella, that you really dont like him! Bless!! Never mind Deanooo, I hope you never bump into Sean whilst out in old London town, otherwise I'd hate to think what you'd do to the poor sod!  lol
> 
> Yeah, I think Bradders would manage to get on with his life and have another relationship far more quickly than Stace would. She might go off the rails and turn into a young Kat - getting through quite a few men!!!


 have you seen what he does to ruby!I dont like the girl but thats just low! :Angry:  and yes,hes a scruff bag! :Lol:  I hope they get a sharper,better looking bad boy to join.Its wierd because for some reason ages ago when they first mentioned Sean Slater I pictured who i thought would be really good and every time i see him i think Sean Slater!he isnt very good looking but i always think he looks more the part,its the guy of Catherine Tate!do you know Nans grandson!I dont know why!!! :Lol:   :Confused:   :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> have you seen what he does to ruby!I dont like the girl but thats just low! and yes,hes a scruff bag! I hope they get a sharper,better looking bad boy to join.Its wierd because for some reason ages ago when they first mentioned Sean Slater I pictured who i thought would be really good and every time i see him i think Sean Slater!he isnt very good looking but i always think he looks more the part,its the guy of Catherine Tate!do you know Nans grandson!I dont know why!!!


I know who you mean!!!  :Lol:   Oh but he's such a loveable chap (well when playing the put upon grandson), mmmm....interesting to see him playing someone with a darkside (it been a while since we mentioned the darkside!!! lol).

I really dont like Sean, not just cause he's a nutter, but the way he looks (I swear his head is too big for his body). I do think the faces he pulls are quite funny! Mind anyone brought in to be a kinda Nigel Harman replacement, for me, was going to be a bit of a let down. I prefered that Al guy personally. Cant they bring him back???  :Sad:   lol

Oh I read what Sean does to Rubeeee, the swine!!!!  :Mad:

----------


## Nigella harman

it took me ages to find a pic1I ended up on his myspace!!!Found a topless one!!! :Lol:  That is the guy who whenever i see think sean slater!! :Lol: he couldnt look more different from the one weve got,but its sort of stuck in my head now!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> it took me ages to find a pic1I ended up on his myspace!!!Found a topless one!!! That is the guy who whenever i see think sean slater!!


Erm......he looks well weird on that pic!  :Lol:  Not to mention a little pyscho (sure I've seen that face on CrimeWatch before lol), so maybe he would have made a good Sean!!!  Though looks wise he really doesnt float my boat!!! Then again neither does the chap who plays Sean!!!  :Lol: 

Edit: Thanks for posting the pic!  :Smile:

----------


## bradley_fan

Good God this thread has been rather alive today!! I've been sat here reading it for ages!  :Lol:  
Nigella thanks alot for the scan you know we are always very greatful  :Bow:   :Thumbsup:  
Incase it hasn't been mentioned there is a preview of tonights enders with Bradders and Stacey if anyone's interested?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Good God this thread has been rather alive today!! I've been sat here reading it for ages!  
> Nigella thanks alot for the scan you know we are always very greatful   
> Incase it hasn't been mentioned there is a preview of tonights enders with Bradders and Stacey if anyone's interested?


Helloooooo my fellow northerner!!!!  :Smile:   Where have you been??? We have covered a lot of ground today!!! You missed out on the discussions, and all the naming calling of Sean (mainly by Nigella) lol!!!

Hope you had a super birthday yesterday!!!  :Cheer:  

P.S. Where is Little Mo these days?

----------


## bradley_fan

> Helloooooo my fellow northerner!!!!   Where have you been??? We have covered a lot of ground today!!! You missed out on the discussions, and all the naming calling of Sean (mainly by Nigella) lol!!!
> 
> Hope you had a super birthday yesterday!!!  
> 
> P.S. Where is Little Mo these days?


Helooo my northern buddy!  :Thumbsup:  
I've been in school while all the (very funny) name calling was in full swing!! :Angry:  I agree he is very scruffy looking! While Ruby's still got her claws into him she should give him a good wash with a flannel on a stick! :Rotfl:  
And yes I had a lovely birthday thanks alot matey! :Thumbsup:  
I was thinking that about Littlemo! We should start up another campain to find her lol.

Save Bradley and Stacey!!!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Erm......he looks well weird on that pic!  Not to mention a little pyscho (sure I've seen that face on CrimeWatch before lol), so maybe he would have made a good Sean!!!  Though looks wise he really doesnt float my boat!!! Then again neither does the chap who plays Sean!!! 
> 
> Edit: Thanks for posting the pic!


 Well no,he aint a looker,but as you say neither is the scruff meister! :Lol:  I couldnt find any photos of him with Nan!I did try but to no avail!Hi Bradley fan! :Thumbsup:  Hope you had a good birthday!!!and didnt eat too much cake :Sick:      Do you think we should actually do a campaign!Loads of people want them to stay together!Ive never done one before!it could be a laugh!!!What do campaigners do?I hope it involves eating lots of chocolate!Do we storm buildings and stuff?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Well no,he aint a looker,but as you say neither is the scruff meister! I couldnt find any photos of him with Nan!I did try but to no avail!Hi Bradley fan! Hope you had a good birthday!!!and didnt eat too much cake     Do you think we should actually do a campaign!Loads of people want them to stay together!Ive never done one before!it could be a laugh!!!What do campaigners do?I hope it involves eating lots of chocolate!Do we storm buildings and stuff?


Well there was always my plan where you and Bradders fan kidnap an actor from EE (big Mo, Peggy) and hold them hostage until the powers that be agree to keep Brad n Stace together!!! I'll do the eating the chocolate bit of the plan, if that helps! lol

----------


## slater girl

apparetely i heard in a spoiler that jean brings bradley and stacey back together and she has a part in them making up and sorting all their problems out and talking about the abortion.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> apparetely i heard in a spoiler that jean brings bradley and stacey back together and she has a part in them making up and sorting all their problems out and talking about the abortion.


Really? Where did you hear this?

----------


## Nigella harman

> apparetely i heard in a spoiler that jean brings bradley and stacey back together and she has a part in them making up and sorting all their problems out and talking about the abortion.


 That would be nice. :Smile:  Whilst i was watching tonight i realised the whole Romeo and juliet thing Jean spoke about was starting up,Shes not good enough for Bradley,hes not good enough for Stacey!interesting,now that would be a cracking storyline!especially if things got really heated with both families and good old Jean was there to save the day!By the way,the wierd Sean Connery impression happened again tonight,he should get some pills for that! :Ninja:

----------


## slater girl

i have heard from someone else on digital spy soap forum that she helps them get back together and jean plays apart in it as the spolier has been blanked out confirming it i think.

I hope jean moves into number 41 with bradley and stacey and sean and there would be two branches of the slater family just like they have with the branning family would be great to see and max having to go to number 41 to see his son and always have confrontations with jean and sean while he was there saying stacey is not good enough for bradley would be great to see, could you imagine the tension with max there with the rest of the slater family saying bradley is good enough for stacey and the branning family saying stacey is not good enough for bradley would set fireworks off as big mo would love to deal with bradley father max as i could not see it coming from the slater family as they think of bradley like family to them but i could see it from the branning family especially max as they do not think of stacey as family to them, what do you think.

I wonder if stacey mum jean and bradley father max would get on, or would they clash together as max does not reckon stacey is not good enough for bradley but jean reckons bradley is good enough for stacey as their would be two different views from both sets of parents what do you think.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> i have heard from someone else on digital spy soap forum that she helps them get back together and jean plays apart in it.


Mmmm....I think this is just somebody's wishful thinking, had a quick look on digital spy, and the only thing I can see relating to this is someone saying they *hoped* Jean would help Brad and Stace resolve their problems.

I'll wait til a soap mag confirms it before I believe (dont want to get my hopes up!). lol 

Edit: Slater girl, do you also go by the name Julia Davision? If so, think I know were the source of this rumour comes from!

----------


## littlemo

Hey!  :Smile:  

I didn't like the way Max was talking about Stacey tonight 'He can do a lot better', 'easy on the bubbly, don't want her getting drunk and showing you up'  :Thumbsdown: . 

Where has the turn around come from. A couple of weeks ago Max was all for them settling down and having a baby together. Now it sounds like he's telling Bradley to make a run for it. 

Also I thought Max had a soft spot for Stacey. Hope he still regards her as a 'friend'. 

Have to say Stacey looked gorgeous tonight, and I think Bradley should be happy he's got somebody like her on his arm. Bradley is going down in my estimations these days. It upsets me  :Crying:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Hey!  
> 
> I didn't like the way Max was talking about Stacey tonight 'He can do a lot better', 'easy on the bubbly, don't want her getting drunk and showing you up' . 
> 
> Where has the turn around come from. A couple of weeks ago Max was all for them settling down and having a baby together. Now it sounds like he's telling Bradley to make a run for it. 
> 
> Also I thought Max had a soft spot for Stacey. Hope he still regards her as a 'friend'. 
> 
> Have to say Stacey looked gorgeous tonight, and I think Bradley should be happy he's got somebody like her on his arm. Bradley is going down in my estimations these days. It upsets me


Yep I was thinking it was odd how Max had seemed to change his tune about Stace. Maybe though, he has seen that things between them havent been great since the abortion and how bogged down by it all Bradders seems to be.

Ive thought Bradders has been a plonker since the abortion (for me his character was seriously damaged by the way he behaved towards Stace then). But will have to wait and see. Hope EE lift some of the weight off their young shoulders, cause its making pretty depressing TV at the moment!!!

----------


## slater girl

I think max said that because bradley told max that stacey mum is in and out of mental hospital and it brought down his views of stacey and the rest of the slater family as max does not want his son to be saddled with a troublemaker girlfriend and the rest of her second class family with too many problems and who is not from a middle class background like the brannings are and who will likely fall pregnant by his son so stacey can trap his son just to keep him as stacey does not want to lose bradley as she loves and cares for bradley very much as she said this to max and the slater family seem to have their eye on his son for stacey since the first day they met his son as charlie and jim teamed them up and brought them together and max may hate and blame his father jim for  teaming his son up with charlie's niece stacey, what do you think.

This really explains max's attitude to stacey and her mum jean, and i hope stacey's mum jean comes to walford soon and have it out with bradley's father max regarding stacey and bradley in the queen vic would be great to see and jean having a fight with max by putting max in his place would be great to see by jean saying you don't want my daughter to marry your son and you reckon my daughter stacey is not good enough for your precious son, but jean reckons bradley is good enough for stacey as jean took a shine to bradley immediately did'nt she when she first met him as big mo said to stacey that they treat bradley like family.

I mean when jean saw bradley and stacey happy in her flat when she met bradley, she brought up romeo and juliet and this may be the start of the struggles bradley and stacey are having to overcome together to be together and it may of started last night by max kicking it off as the slater family like bradley but the branning family do not like stacey as they do not treat stacey like family do they epescially bradley's father max does not like stacey and reckon's stacey is not good enough for his son but the slater family reckon bradley is good enough for stacey as they want bradley and stacey to stay together and charlie and mo said that bradley was a great catch for stacey when they first met him and kate harwood said in the latest inside soap magazine a few months ago that their would be a rocky road ahead for the young lovers to be together and it would be a rough patch , what do you think

----------


## Nigella harman

Ive just sent an email to inside Soap!How funny is that!It seemed a bit more productive than sitting here and wingeing!!I have never done anything like that in my life!I basically told them Eastenders need their heads read!Something works well on the show and they scrap it!leaving the viewers annoyed and then we have to sit through a year of them trying to mend the damage(Kat and Alfie,Sharon and Dennis,Martin and Sonia and now Bradders and Stace!)YAY,Power to the people! :Cheer:  It wont make a blind bit of difference i know!!! :Lol: Oh I almost forgot!Look what someone made me for our 3 woman campaign!We are cooking on gas!!!!

----------


## slater girl

send a complaint to the bbc on the bbc webpage as that might be a better solution if all the fan's complain about splitting up a popular couple who the viewers like as the producers and writers might listen more, just go to the eastenders webpage everybody and click contact us and you can send your views in please about bradley and stacey to try and keep them together.

Everybody who loves bradley and stacey should complain to the bbc or eastenders webpage theirselve please as i have done as you might get a better response.

----------


## slater girl

I have just found out on inside soap 2007 yearbook that bradley and stacey do remain together for 2006, but they will be torn between their families early next year as sean has an affair with tanya and it turns very passionate so bradley and stacey loyalties will be tested for one another.

It says is their love strong enough to survive? or will one or both of them look somewhere else for love.

Please eastenders please keep them together please, their will be loads of complaints everywhere if they split up and fans will say they want them back together, does anybody else agree with me please..

----------


## PR1811

Torn between warring families... Jean was right they are like Romeo and Juliet!  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> I have just found out on inside soap 2007 yearbook that bradley and stacey do remain together for 2006, but they will be torn between their families early next year as sean has an affair with tanya and it turns very passionate so bradley and stacey loyalties will be tested for one another.
> 
> It says is their love strong enough to survive? or will one or both of them look somewhere else for love.


That sounds really good actually! I think it would be quite a good thing to have one of them stray from the relationship. Hopefully it would make the other realise how much they love them. Or I suppose it could work the other way, and have them split up for a while. But it will be a progression in the story, and I think that's what we need.

Oh, and a fight between Max and Jean (that somebody was talking about above) would be really great! Go Jean! lol.

----------


## Nigella harman

> That sounds really good actually! I think it would be quite a good thing to have one of them stray from the relationship. Hopefully it would make the other realise how much they love them. Or I suppose it could work the other way, and have them split up for a while. But it will be a progression in the story, and I think that's what we need.
> 
> Oh, and a fight between Max and Jean (that somebody was talking about above) would be really great! Go Jean! lol.


 This is more like it!!How exciting!our very own Romeo and Julliet!Which would explain Max turning against Stacey!As long as they remain a long term couple and always connected in what ever way(cos i think they act realy well together!)They can do what the hell they like with them!! :EEK!:   :Thumbsup:  Flippin hec,I never thought my email to Inside Soap would work that well!!! :Rotfl: Ill get it later do you want me to scan it!? :Ponder: The article i mean,not my email!!!!

----------


## slater girl

I could see bradley straying away from stacey with a work mate or another resident in albert square, as bradley is thinking of dumping her right now, and i could see stacey staying faithful as stacey does not believe in cheating does she as she told bradley this as stacey finds it hard to keep secrets and lieing and cheating on her boyfriend as she told max this.

I mean if stacey had another boyfriend i could not see it lasting very long as stacey is a stroppy and moody cow, i mean who would put up with stacey's bitchness and stroppy moods and the way she treat people in albert square, i could see only bradley can only handle stacey as bradley brings out her nice side and he is the only person in the square to do it and bradley can also dish it back out to stacey and he puts up with stacey being nasty and stacey is a complete bitch all the time and no one on the square really likes her do they and stacey does not have many friends does she now that ruby is gone, so she will only have bradley left and that is why stacey is clinging on to him now not only as her boyfriend but as her best friend as stacey has no one else now apart from bradley and her family and she told bradley he is very important to her in her life.

I mean bradley father is a womansier and a lady's man and bradley has the same charm as well i reckon as his grandad jim is the same, so i could see bradley being a charmer and chatting up other women, and having a new girlfriend as stacey said to bradley when she was expecting their baby, that he won't get any better than her, and bradley mentioned other girlfriends to stacey, and stacey said to bradley that if other girlfriends come along for him, you won't get any better than me and she is right there and her and bradley fit together and are meant to be, does anybody remember this from the night when she told bradley she was pregnant with his baby when bradley found out.

Prehaps this is forshadowding bradley getting another women as this is the second time this as been mentioned as bradley has mentioned it and so has his father max as i reckon as things that are said are usually carried out such as jean romeo and juliet line earlier on and stacey starts being jealous of bradley new girlfriend as i would love stacey to be nice to her when bradley is around but turn on his new girlfriend as soon as bradley is out of sight as stacey hates his new girlfriend as stacey still loves and cares for bradley and wants to get him back would be great to see

Even max brought it up in last night episode that bradley could do alot better and if bradley had another girlfriend stacey may not like it and feel upset for the way she has treated bradey with her behaviour and start to dislike his new lady women especially if she was intelligent and a complete snob and bradley new girlfriend start to grate her nerves especially in the vic in front of everyone as stacey has a go at her and tell her that she hates her would be good to see and stacey feels she needs to win bradley love back what do you think is this another forshadowding moment what do you think as stacey start to hate his new girlfriend  and plans to destroy any new relationship bradley has would be good to see .

Also stacey mentioned that bradley is good enough for her to marry as bradley is afraid he is not as stacey told bradley he was and she said she really loved him and stacey loved bradley more than anyone as stacey told max this when she was going for the abortion and stacey had ago at max by saying he convinced bradley to have the abortion and stacey said to max you do not think i am good enough for your precious son,so he took a dislike to stacey right at the moment as max is convinced stacey is trying to get hold of his son by trapping him does anybody remember this and said as max does not seem to like the slater family does he as bradley father max never talks to stacey's nan big mo and her uncle charlie does he as i have never seen max have a conversation with any of them so i wonder if max hates all the slater family in general what are your views on this please.

I mean jean took an shine to bradley the moment stacey introduce jean to him and reckons bradley is good enough for stacey but max reckons stacey is not good enough for bradley, so i would like to see jean and max clash and fight over this as both parents have different views of them being together would be great to see and i would love this to happen in the vic, would anybody else like this to happen what do you think.

Bradley is stacey alfie now and is her soul mate and her one true love, i think we all know this now, but it is now going to be easy for the both of them to be together.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> This is more like it!!How exciting!our very own Romeo and Julliet!Which would explain Max turning against Stacey!As long as they remain a long term couple and always connected in what ever way(cos i think they act realy well together!)They can do what the hell they like with them!!  Flippin hec,I never thought my email to Inside Soap would work that well!!!Ill get it later do you want me to scan it!?The article i mean,not my email!!!!


Cor blimey, that E mail worked a treat!!!  :Rotfl:   Actually I think the threat of you and Bradley fan storming EE headquarter and kidnapping big Mo probably did it!!! lol

Hope they do  stay together, however, even if Romeo and Juliet do - its still going to be no picnic by all accounts!!! What on earth is Tanya doing getting it together with that scruffy, mentally unbalanced twit!!! I mean seriously would you????!  :EEK!:

----------


## PR1811

Was just reading next weeks TV Times and it mentions that after Stacey has a go at Tanya for 'fancying' Sean he moves on to Preeti, who Stacey also has a go at but Preeti ignores her so Stacey gives her a slap!  :Smile:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Cor blimey, that E mail worked a treat!!!   Actually I think the threat of you and Bradley fan storming EE headquarter and kidnapping big Mo probably did it!!! lol
> 
> Hope they do  stay together, however, even if Romeo and Juliet do - its still going to be no picnic by all accounts!!! What on earth is Tanya doing getting it together with that scruffy, mentally unbalanced twit!!! I mean seriously would you????!


 Any other scruffy,mentally unbalanced twit,i might consider but if the scruffy mentally unbalanced twit is Sean Slater then im afraid the answer would have to be......................................NO. :Nono: Ive got the year book thingy,its quite good,Ill scan it tommorrow and i will scan some pics in Inside soap of Stacey slapping Preeti :Thumbsup:  for PR!Theres some nice things in there,Theres an interview with Emma Barton and they asked what her favourite storyline of the year was and she said Bradley arriving and getting together with our Stace!! :Bow: AAh!By the way,Im so hoping my email gets on the letters page!!!!How funny!(I used my boyfriends name!he doesnt know! :Ninja:  )All for the cause you understand! :Cheer:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Any other scruffy,mentally unbalanced twit,i might consider but if the scruffy mentally unbalanced twit is Sean Slater then im afraid the answer would have to be......................................NO.Ive got the year book thingy,its quite good,Ill scan it tommorrow and i will scan some pics in Inside soap of Stacey slapping Preeti for PR!Theres some nice things in there,Theres an interview with Emma Barton and they asked what her favourite storyline of the year was and she said Bradley arriving and getting together with our Stace!!AAh!By the way,Im so hoping my email gets on the letters page!!!!How funny!(I used my boyfriends name!he doesnt know! )All for the cause you understand!


Yep it would be good if you could scan it, Nigella! Shall thank you in advance this time!!!  :Lol:  

I love that Stace slaps Preeti, that means she's back to her fiesty old self again!!! Thank crunchie for that  :Smile:  

I think most people would agree the ol' bradders and stace getting together has been one of the best storylines to come out of EE this year, played by two top actors, who have alot of chemistry has also really helped. Its just a shame what EE are presently doing with them! :Mad:

----------


## PR1811

To look at the positives, the good thing about them going through a rocky patch is that warm fuzzy feeling you get when they get back together  :Big Grin: 

Thanks for the scans in advance! ;)

----------


## littlemo

> Was just reading next weeks TV Times and it mentions that after Stacey has a go at Tanya for 'fancying' Sean he moves on to Preeti, who Stacey also has a go at but Preeti ignores her so Stacey gives her a slap!


Stacey's funny! But strange with it. I mean it's not exactly logical to go after every woman that finds Sean attractive is it?! Sean is the one that needs to control his 'urges'. Stacey is concerned about his relationship with Ruby. She doesn't care about Tanya and Max. It's up to Tanya what she does. Sean's at fault here.

Anyway Jean is getting worse again isn't she?! Poor thing! From the sounds of it though, it seems like Sean may be in the right on this occasion. We don't know the full story yet. But she was saying about how she had 2 lovely boys, and then Sean ended up dead. It seems to me like she may have driven him away, or something occured. 

Some guy today, on my course was telling me that he thought Sean was misunderstood. I thought that was really cute! lol. He sees the good people. 
I don't see it yet, but we might eventually.

----------


## littlemo

The other thing that bugged me about Max as well was how he was saying that Bradley shouldn't be with somebody with so much baggage. Stacey has to deal with it. She's dealt with her mum for years and years. And their situations aren't that different. Bradley had his mum to contend with when Max left. 

And of course the other bit of baggage Stacey has is the aftermath of the abortion, which wouldn't be happening if it wasn't for Bradley, so it's not exactly inflicted on him by Stacey is it?! 

Sorry that just made me really angry!  :Angry:  lol.

Also I'm wondering why Bradley is taking her on the London eye for her birthday. It's a nice treat and everything, but he said that she would have a go at him about the cost of it all, and that's exactly what's going to happen. 
So why do it?!

----------


## PR1811

Tonights Pics...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_1.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_4.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_7.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_13.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_14.jpg

More Jean!  :Smile:

----------


## Nigella harman

Thanks PR!!!Right Ive got a few so here goes,Stace and Bradders!And another!Take that!!!                 And another,Seans gonna get worse!

----------


## slater girl

I wonder if bradley father will have a ventatta against the whole slater family as sean will be with his wife tanya and his son bradley is with sean' sister stacey, so max may feel the slater family are taking his family from him and max is turning hateful and spiteful and that is why max may start a feud between the slater and branning families.

I reckon bradley and stacey would have to build up their relationship and make it stronger for them to still be together if their loyalities come into play as stacey said to bradley that she would never leave him would she and she still is in love with him, but i think they could make it through even through it may be difficult and a rough time ahead because of tanya and sean being together and max would be angry if he was still living at number 41 with stacey and jean and sean while it is still going on as max may feel betrayed by his son over tanya and sean being together as he may feel his son is siding with the slaters over his own, what do you think.

I could see big mo and charlie and jean feuding the war with max over bradley and stacey and tanya affair with sean, as they might feel they are trying to make bradley apart of their own family alot as he is with stacey now more then his own family would be great to see, what do you think

I would love mo to say you are jealous that stacey wants to be your son and you cannot stand it that you may lose one of the most precious things in your life to our side of the family now and you cannot stand it that bradley and stacey want to be together and mo may tell max to stay out of bradley and stacey's love life as they both want to be together and it is their decision so you will have to deal with it, what do you think.

Also mo and charlie and jean might also mention that they both want to be together as mo might say that stacey is not good enough for your son from the branning side but bradley is good enough for stacey from the slater view as both the slater and branning have two different view of them being together would be great to see, what do you think

does anybody have any views on what i have written above please on this

----------


## PR1811

Thanks for the scans!  :Smile: 

Seans going to get darker?! If he gets much darker he will start growing horns!

----------


## PR1811

Shame on Bradley for going without her!  :Mad: 

I know he has said he's annoyed that he can't seem to do anything right for her, but... argh  :Sad:

----------


## PR1811

Pics for tomorrow...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_2.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_4.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_9.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_11.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag...section_14.jpg

 :Crying:   :Crying:   :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> Shame on Bradley for going without her! 
> 
> I know he has said he's annoyed that he can't seem to do anything right for her, but... argh


I know! I wonder how long he did actually wait for her? I assume Jean's is about half an hour away. But the way they did it, it seemed like he left as soon as Sean came back. Because I don't think he would have wanted to wait behind after Sean made him look like a fool. 

Taking somebody else to the London eye on her birthday is a bit harsh! He knows that Jean's got problems, and that there could be a perfectly innocent explanation for her not turning up. And it was supposed to be a surprise. So she didn't know she had to be there at that specific time. I think he was too quick to jump to conclusions.

Wonder who Stacey and Bradley will go off with next year (if they do what the article implies)? You don't think it'll be Tanya and Max do you? that would be seriously dramatic!

Actually Tanya will probably be too busy with Sean. Maybe Max and Stacey, but they haven't been in a scene together for ages. They'll need to build it up again.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I know! I wonder how long he did actually wait for her? I assume Jean's is about half an hour away. But the way they did it, it seemed like he left as soon as Sean came back. Because I don't think he would have wanted to wait behind after Sean made him look like a fool. 
> 
> Taking somebody else to the London eye on her birthday is a bit harsh! He knows that Jean's got problems, and that there could be a perfectly innocent explanation for her not turning up. And it was supposed to be a surprise. So she didn't know she had to be there at that specific time. I think he was too quick to jump to conclusions.
> 
> Wonder who Stacey and Bradley will go off with next year (if they do what the article implies)? You don't think it'll be Tanya and Max do you? that would be seriously dramatic!
> 
> Actually Tanya will probably be too busy with Sean. Maybe Max and Stacey, but they haven't been in a scene together for ages. They'll need to build it up again.


 Im guessing they had to be there at a specific time,it would have cost him around &#163;400 for that,they set it all up with champagne and stuff,Sean pointed out when he got back she was already very late.And she did ignore his text,there was no reason she couldnt at least have replied,for all he knew she could have stayed out all night again.Soap birthdaysIf i lived in Walford i think id avoid them like the plague! :Thumbsdown: I would especially avoid surprise soap birthdays,they never go well!By the way,the article suggests but to honest i think theyre just guessing though i have sort of guessed what i think will happen.Thanks for the pics PR!!!Theyre early arent they!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Im guessing they had to be there at a specific time,it would have cost him around Â£400 for that,they set it all up with champagne and stuff,Sean pointed out when he got back she was already very late.And she did ignore his text,there was no reason she couldnt at least have replied,for all he knew she could have stayed out all night again.Soap birthdaysIf i lived in Walford i think id avoid them like the plague!I would especially avoid surprise soap birthdays,they never go well!By the way,the article suggests but to honest i think theyre just guessing though i have sort of guessed what i think will happen!!!


I know, I found it frustrating watching tonight, it was sooo forced, from what I have seen of the characters... Bradders would not have only sent one txt - he would have showed concern (for all he knew she could have been run over by a bus) and at least sent another txt or rang her (especially if he had paid Â£400 for this surprise he would have been desperate to contact her to see when she would be back). Also Stacey would have sent him a txt/phone call, after all she was meant to be looking forward to her surprise, and surely she wouldnt have wanted to let him down. Soooo it just didnt seem right tonight's episode for me!

BTW what do you get from the article, Nigella - share your theories with us please!  :Big Grin:  

Little Mo I sincerely hope Stace and Max dont get it together  :Sick:  Yuk!

Edit: Thank you PR you star for the pics!!!

----------


## Nigella harman

> I know, I found it frustrating watching tonight, it was sooo forced, from what I have seen of the characters... Bradders would not have only sent one txt - he would have showed concern (for all he knew she could have been run over by a bus) and at least sent another txt or rang her (especially if he had paid &#163;400 for this surprise he would have been desperate to contact her to see when she would be back). Also Stacey would have sent him a txt/phone call, after all she was meant to be looking forward to her surprise, and surely she wouldnt have wanted to let him down. Soooo it just didnt seem right tonight's episode for me!
> 
> BTW what do you get from the article, Nigella - share your theories with us please!  
> 
> Little Mo I sincerely hope Stace and Max dont get it together  Yuk!
> 
> Edit: Thank you PR you stAR (lol) for the pics!!!


 I think...........Stacey will,Im really sorry about this guys!!! :Sick:  sleep with Max once!In a distressed state(arguement or something,while suspecting Bradley of looking elsewhere.)They will both hate each other and themselves for doing it but neither gains from Bradley knowing.Its a dark secret that will come out on Stace and Bradders wedding day or something!!! :Ninja:  Bradders will be looking else where,furious that theres a chance Sean could break up his family(remember what he did to Gemma for his sisters!!!)he blames Stacey for not stopping sean and want revenge!thinking lets see how you like it! :Sad:   it would probably be a girl from work!but he doesnt go through with it,he maybe snogs her and realises he does actually love Staceymore than he realises.He goes to reconcile,admits what he nearly did,Stacey gets upset,realising what shes done,they argue but Stace doesnt tell him!It all comes out about the abortion,eventually the air is cleared and they decide that they are Stacey and Bradley best soap couple for a very good reason and decide that they are madly in love and nothing will change that!!!,however their families have other ideas,so they have to sneak around etc etc!I got really carried away there!but that could work!!! :Lol: Id love it if they eventually had to run away together,and Sean comes looking for them!oh the drama!! :Lol:   By the way have you seen Bradders advert for children in need!he looks really funny!! :Lol: Oh by the way,i asked my boyfriend what he would do if i didnt turn up for that!he said hed go without me and then play hell with me!(wont be doing that then!!!)

----------


## bradley_fan

Thanks for the scans Nigella! And thanks for the pics PR! Stacey looks like shes looking at him quite lovey dovey in the 2nd from last pic! 
Ohhh no Nigella I havn't seen it!!  :EEK!:  What is our Bradders doing?

----------


## PR1811

I had to agree with Sean a tiny bit tonight that Stacey was going to feel out of place with all Bradleys work mates. You only need to have seen the flat interview to know that she isn't comfortable talking to them and ends up putting her foot in it! It should have just been the two of them!

I agree it was a little contrived that Bradley made little effort to contact Stacey and that she didn't reply to his message, even when she walked out of the stripper night at the club and was furious with Bradley she replied to his text to say she wasn't in the mood to go.

There is some updated spoilers on DS including some more pictures - http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds38701.html

"Bradley attempts to break up with Stacey, but she turns to him in tears saying she's done something stupid. Stacey apologises for the way she's been acting recently, leaving Bradley torn."  :Crying:   :Sad:

----------


## Nigella harman

[QUOTE=bradley_fan]Thanks for the scans Nigella! And thanks for the pics PR! Stacey looks like shes looking at him quite lovey dovey in the 2nd from last pic! 
Ohhh no Nigella I havn't seen it!!  :EEK!:  What is our Bradders doing?[/QUOTEDont panic!if youre talking about my last post its me guessing what hell the EE bosses will be putting them through next year!I doubt it would happen! :Rotfl: I dont think Seans in any position to say what his sister would like!he barely knows her any more,Oh and how many years was he away and he had nothing but harsh words and a card!Thanks Sean!

----------


## littlemo

I also didn't get that Stacey just sat at the house when she got back, acting miserable, like it was over. She could just as easily have rung him to say that she was back. He was still in the Square.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I also didn't get that Stacey just sat at the house when she got back, acting miserable, like it was over. She could just as easily have rung him to say that she was back. He was still in the Square.


 I dont understand why she didnt answer the text or ring him to be honest,i think you asked why Bradders is spending so much on her when he said to max she would go mad,i read somewhere that he felt so guilty about the whole abortion business that he was trying to make it up to her,hence the mass spending.It wont work obviously cause they need to talk about it,it especially wont work if she doesnt turn up! :Ninja:  I think his guilt is eating him up inside and thats why hes doing it,and thats probably also why hes so keen to throw the towel in!I think he is desperate not to become like his father but i think he may,and even though i dont want him to cheat on stacey,I think she would play the role of the cheated on girlfriend brilliantly!Have you seen the pics of her going for Preeti!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> I also didn't get that Stacey just sat at the house when she got back, acting miserable, like it was over. She could just as easily have rung him to say that she was back. He was still in the Square.


*This is just my take on this,,,she had a confrontation with Sean before he stormed out "I don't want to play happy families"and plus she may have been reflecting on her moms behaviour ?? Her mom was fading in and out of her good Jean and bad Jean. She just needs to learn how to LEAN on Bradley.. I do hope she is able to salvage some of her b'day with Bradley.. I miss the old Bradley  and I sure do miss the old Stacey !!!*

----------


## Siobhan

What I thought was very wrong was the comment bradley's step sister made (can't think of her name, max and tanya oldest girl). Surely Max and Tanya should never have discuss Stacey mum with their kids...it is none of their business and for her to say stacey is as loopy as her mum is bang out of order and Bradley should have said so  :Angry:

----------


## PR1811

I guess she overheard Max and Tanya discussing it. She's only a child and those kind of insults are thrown around on the playground on a daily basis. I think any comment made by Bradley would have fell on deaf ears, and he didn't look to be in the mood to get in to it...

----------


## Nigella harman

My god,that was hard work!Is there one happy couple in Albert square???I dont get what the producers are doing but i dont like it!I was watching Bradley and Stacey argueing about a dress and thinking,what,whats going on!this isnt fun!!and meanwhile i had my O.H swearing and cursing at Honey everytime she came on screen. :Wal2l:  Pass me the anti-depressants,or a bottle of gin. :EEK!: I am also at a loss as to why Stacey wasnt happy with the dress to be honest,My boyfriends bought me lots of things im not sure about and vice versa,but you just grit your teeth ,put on a big smile and say wow,I love it!Then you would probably wear it once and then never look at it again,I dont see how hes trying to give her a "make over".

----------


## Pinkbanana

> My god,that was hard work!Is there one happy couple in Albert square???I dont get what the producers are doing but i dont like it!I was watching Bradley and Stacey argueing about a dress and thinking,what,whats going on!this isnt fun!!and meanwhile i had my O.H swearing and cursing at Honey everytime she came on screen. Pass me the anti-depressants,or a bottle of gin.I am also at a loss as to why Stacey wasnt happy with the dress to be honest,My boyfriends bought me lots of things im not sure about and vice versa,but you just grit your teeth ,put on a big smile and say wow,I love it!Then you would probably wear it once and then never look at it again,I dont see how hes trying to give her a "make over".


Oh Nigella, I'd love to give you hope that things will work out for these two, but to be honest if this is all the writers can do with them....then they are best off splitting up for all our sakes!!!!  :Sad:  

I know, you think that she would be soooo over the moon that he thought she was worth spending that amount of money on her. Though I guess the writers are implying that she is really seeing it as him flashing the cash to paper over the cracks, ie the abortion business, and also that she is desperate to move out into their own place, away from the scruffy, unwashed nutter (have to say Im with her on that one - infact I think dossing in a cardboard boxx would be more appealing than living with that pyscho!).

----------


## PR1811

Nice how Sean continues his nak for saying the wrong thing, even accidentally  :Mad: 

Dunno what to say really, the relationship has hit a new low tonight and from next weeks spoilers I'm not even sure it's gonna be fixed properly! I don't want them to 'get back together' next week and still not have talked about the abortion. From reading it Stacey just apologises and Bradley keeps quiet about wanting to end it. Arghhh  :Sad:   :Crying:   :Sad: 

And Ian and Jane fans think _they_ have it bad  :Smile:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh Nigella, I'd love to give you hope that things will work out for these two, but to be honest if this is all the writers can do with them....then they are best off splitting up for all our sakes!!!!  
> 
> I know, you think that she would be soooo over the moon that he thought she was worth spending that amount of money on her. Though I guess the writers are implying that she is really seeing it as him flashing the cash to paper over the cracks, ie the abortion business, and also that she is desperate to move out into their own place, away from the scruffy, unwashed nutter (have to say Im with her on that one - infact I think dossing in a cardboard boxx would be more appealing than living with that pyscho!).


 The sad thing is its so poorly thought through.Eastenders need their heads read,why on earth they have decided to take a couple as popular as these two,and seem determined to make us think they arent suited in anyway!!Well mr producer,they are so deal with it!!! :Lol:  They are just starting to get viewers backs up.Its difficult to find many people who enjoyed the show tonight!I want to have that AAhhhh,warm fuzzy feeling back when i watch it,not feel like throwing myself of my roof! :Thumbsdown:  People are starting to say how ungrateful Stacey is,I agree with you PR,Ian and Jane fans have got it easy compared to this!!!Ive done it again!Ive just gone through the Eastenders site,looking for somewhere to ask what on earth is going on and ended up typing on their"ask us a question!" page!!!I told them viewers are getting seriously depressed!and to take a look at the forums!.................I dont expect a response.!I never complain!What have they done to me!!!(I would use the laughing smilie now to show im actually fine and just joking but for some reason i cant get smilies on the edit bit!)

----------


## littlemo

I could see Stacey's point of view last night. My mum was like, god she wasn't very nice was she?! and I was like, well there is a reason.  

You could see how much work Bradley put into making her birthday special, and it was adorable, but there was some truth to what Stacey said. The 'makeover' thing. I think she was hitting out because of the abortion stuff, but he is giving her too many expensive presents. Like we've said they need to sit down and talk, without trying to cover stuff up. 

I don't like how Stacey keeps the stuff with her mum private from Bradley. I know some things are personal, but I felt that that stuff with Sean could have been discussed with him. Maybe on Monday? 

I think it will be good if Stacey and Bradley had a big fight and cleared the air. Stacey should lay into him about the abortion, and then they should have a  big tearful showdown. I think it might bring them closer together.

----------


## littlemo

O.k., my sister came up with a theory about Sean and Jean. 

Jean keeps saying that Sean is dead, and Stacey thinks she's nuts, but what if there was some truth to it. Maybe he isn't her son, perhaps he's an imposter. 

I rubbished the idea because Stacey was 11 when Sean left, and she recognised him immediately when she saw him in the Vic, but could there be a way of getting round that?! 

I know it's quite out there, but it's quite intriguing. Jean keeps saying he's dead, and I think it would be interesting if it turned out that Jean wasn't as 'mad' as she's made out to be. That there is some logic behind her thoughts.

I don't really think there's much possibility, but Sean is good with the manipulation thing. It seems he's the one that leads Jean back into her depression. I'm really interested in this storyline.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> O.k., my sister came up with a theory about Sean and Jean. 
> 
> Jean keeps saying that Sean is dead, but what if he wasn't her son, but an imposter. 
> 
> I rubbished the idea because Stacey was 11 when Sean left, and she recognised him immediately when she saw him in the Vic, but could there be a way of getting round that? 
> 
> I know it's quite out there, but it's quite intriguing. Jean keeps saying he's dead, and I think it would be interesting if it turned out that Jean wasn't as 'mad' as she's made out to be. That there is some logic behind her thoughts.


Very interesting theory, LM, but I seriously think that scruffy mentalist is the REAL Sean! I think if Stacey had been alot younger when he had left, then it might work, but remember Big Mo and Charlie also recognised him.

However, I do think alot more is still to come out about him, and the reasons why he acts like he does - he at times displays some quite disturbing behaviour and really doesnt seem to give a toss about anyone, including Stace.

I also think there's a reason why Jean thinks he's dead, or maybe she knows of something Sean has done that makes her wish he was dead!! :Ninja:

----------


## littlemo

> I also think there's a reason why Jean thinks he's dead, or maybe she knows of something Sean has done that makes her wish he was dead!! [/COLOR]


Yeah. Still unsure about whether Stacey's dad's death was really an accident. Seems a bit of a coincidence that Sean should leave just (can't remember how long it was) a week? after his funeral. 

Not sure whether Sean would actually be responisble for his death, but maybe he knew that his mum was responsible? I don't know. I'm guessing, but it seems like Jean has issues surrounding her husband and her son.

----------


## Jojo

> Yeah. Still unsure about whether Stacey's dad's death was really an accident. Seems a bit of a coincidence that Sean should leave just (can't remember how long it was) a week? after his funeral.


 That could be how he dealt with it though....my hubby left and moved 200 miles away from home when his parents died....

These men are strange things....deal with their grief in the "wierdest" of ways sometimes....

But then he is rather shady from what I've seen of him so you never know....  :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah it could be as simple as that. But clearly he cares about Stacey, and while no young person should have that responsiblity on their shoulders, you'd think he wouldn't want to leave her (unless he was pushed). I don't know though. 

God Stacey is so much more selfless than people give her credit for. (At least about important things). I think most people dealing with a mother that has those problems would bury their head in the sand, but she just takes it all in her stride. She's incredible. Bradley should be really proud.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah it could be as simple as that. But clearly he cares about Stacey, and while no young person should have that responsiblity on their shoulders, you'd think he wouldn't want to leave her (unless he was pushed). I don't know though. 
> 
> God Stacey is so much more selfless than people give her credit for. (At least about important things). I think most people dealing with a mother that has those problems would bury their head in the sand, but she just takes it all in her stride. She's incredible. Bradley should be really proud.


 I dont think its clear he cares for Stacey at all!In fact if theres one person he is hurting through all of his actions at the moment its her :Angry:  ,driving her best friendaway,hes going to drive her boyfriend away and hes going to tip her mum over the edge again,shes running around trying to stop all this from happening,like he cares!From what ive heard  Spoiler:    His dad committed suicide and he blames his Mum for it.  As for his hate for his mother,This is just a theory on my part,but we all know how cruel he is by now,maybe he has lead his mother to believe hes dead.I think Ruby going to see her is when she will finally learn he is in fact alive.And that is when she starts to go down hill again.Truly every thing Sean Slater touches turns to pooh!Hes an  :Moonie:

----------


## slater girl

I mean when jean met bradley, she called bradley romeo and juliet did'nt she, and jean says they would have alot of struggles to be together, do you reckon that was jean was impling this for bradley and stacey and max and sean seem to be against them being together and they are trying to come inbetween them both, what do you reckon jean meant by romeo and juliet for bradley and stacey, does anybody has any ideas please.

I mean look at what sean has done to stacey so far, sean has drove her best friend away and is trying to destroy her relationship with her boyfriend and trying to drive bradley away, and max keeps telling bradley he could do alot better than stacey.

Stacey is trying to hold everything together, including her mum and sean and still keep her boyfriend bradley in her life as stacey really loves him and stacey told bradley that he won't get any better than her, i reckon max will try to get bradley with someone else but i would love bradley to tell stacey he does not love this new girl in the same way as stacey and i would love stacey to be touched and shocked by this , and stacey and bradley get back togethe and sneank around behind max and sean's back would be great to see or stacey being jealous of another love rival for bradley affections would be great to see next year and how would stacey deal with that, i would love stacey to give bradley love rival a slap like preeti would be great to see as she would not want her near bradley and does not plan to lose bradley would be great to see, would anybody like this to happen please.

Stacey and bradley should stick together even when sean has a affair with tanya as it is not bradley and stacey fault is it and prove them both wrong that they can get through anything and even struggle to stay together would be great to see even betweeen their families as max and sean would be a loggerheads and fighting

What did jean mean by romeo and juliet about bradley and stacey, does anybody have any ideas about this please as jean mentioned that when she met bradley for the first time as max seems to be turning towards stacey now and does not seem to think stacey is good enough for bradley, does anybody have views on this please as i would like to know please.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I dont think its clear he cares for Stacey at all!In fact if theres one person he is hurting through all of his actions at the moment its her ,driving her best friendaway,hes going to drive her boyfriend away and hes going to tip her mum over the edge again,shes running around trying to stop all this from happening,like he cares!From what ive heard  Spoiler:    His dad committed suicide and he blames his Mum for it.  As for his hate for his mother,This is just a theory on my part,but we all know how cruel he is by now,maybe he has lead his mother to believe hes dead.I think Ruby going to see her is when she will finally learn he is in fact alive.And that is when she starts to go down hill again.Truly every thing Sean Slater touches turns to pooh!Hes an


I have to agree, the great unwashed one (Sean) doesnt seem to care about anyone. Infact, I say, by the constant smirk on his face, he seems to get a real kick out of the misery he causes!!!

Interesting spoiler - wouldnt be surprised though if Sean had something to do with the father's death!!! Cant wait to see the fall out from Mental mother Slater finding out that Sean has returned and is very much alive and kicking (off)!  :EEK!:  Poor Stace, she is going to have her hands full with them two!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I mean when jean met bradley, she called bradley romeo and juliet did'nt she, and jean says they would have alot of struggles to be together, do you reckon that was jean was impling this for bradley and stacey and max and sean seem to be against them being together and they are trying to come inbetween them both, what do you reckon jean meant by romeo and juliet for bradley and stacey, does anybody has any ideas please.
> 
> What did jean mean by romeo and juliet about bradley and stacey, does anybody have any ideas about this please as jean mentioned that when she met bradley for the first time as max seems to be turning towards stacey now and does not seem to think stacey is good enough for bradley, does anybody have views on this please as i would like to know please.




I think is was just a harmless comment made by Jean because she was really pleased that Stacey had got herself a decent fella, and that they seemed happy together. 

I dont think for one minute when she was calling them Romeo and Juliet that she was implying that they would face tragedy and have feuding families (unwashed psycho brothers returning) to deal with etc... lol

----------


## JustJodi

*Hmmmmmmm from the episodes Sean has been in, he is a train wreck waiting  to happen.. this is a very very disturbed young man..Stacey has been trying to do every thing she can to salvage her friendship with Ruby, save what may be left of her relationship with Bradley..And trying to get her mom back on an even keel and at the same time trying to find out why her mom shuns Seans memory,*
*This is also my theroy,Sean may have found his dad and his mom assumes he had something to do with it( Seans dads sucide ), so she has discarded him from her memory as her son but only remembers him as some one taking her lifes mate from her. Some day the story is going to come out when Jean is more lucid, right now shes in and out of her mental illness, cos she has not been religous about taking her medication to keep her "sane".*
*Bradley is a great guy for Stacey, they play off well on each others characters.. They are the OPPOSITES THAT ATTRACT..*
*We have had too many character assiniations as of late..*

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well to me it seems that Sean abandoned ship when it got wrecked when his father died, maybe he coulcn't cope with Jean and blames her for his dad's death. And for leaving a young Stacey and his mum, maybe Jean blames him for that.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I have to agree, the great unwashed one (Sean) doesnt seem to care about anyone. Infact, I say, by the constant smirk on his face, he seems to get a real kick out of the misery he causes!!!
> 
> Interesting spoiler - wouldnt be surprised though if Sean had something to do with the father's death!!! Cant wait to see the fall out from Mental mother Slater finding out that Sean has returned and is very much alive and kicking (off)!  Poor Stace, she is going to have her hands full with them two!


 I think its possible,if Sean gets his way and Stacey really is left with no-one and her mum ill again,that Stacey may become ill herself.Even though all the stuff with Stacey and Bradley is doing my head in! :Wal2l:  Its miserable to watch and not what i would call entertaining! :Thumbsdown:  I do think its been planned for a long long time,maybe even as far back as when Bradders first became an honoury Eastender,I think Sean and Max will become a nightmare,and try to drive them apart,and that the whole Jean rambling about Romeo and Julliett business was a hint as to whats to come from the writers,it seemed a bit out of place when she said it,there were no warring families and they could see each other freely without any outside interferance,all of a sudden,hey presto,Max and Sean arrive and they hate each other,Seans taken a passing fancy to Tanya and we are all waiting for the fireworks!!! :EEK!: Remember the day before Max arrived and Stacey said she felt a chill in the air.I think we had better prepare ourselves for a very rocky ride!It had to be the couple i like that this happened to didnt it! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wal2l:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think its possible,if Sean gets his way and Stacey really is left with no-one and her mum ill again,that Stacey may become ill herself.Even though all the stuff with Stacey and Bradley is doing my head in! Its miserable to watch and not what i would call entertaining! I do think its been planned for a long long time,maybe even as far back as when Bradders first became an honoury Eastender,I think Sean and Max will become a nightmare,and try to drive them apart,and that the whole Jean rambling about Romeo and Julliett business was a hint as to whats to come from the writers,it seemed a bit out of place when she said it,there were no warring families and they could see each other freely without any outside interferance,all of a sudden,hey presto,Max and Sean arrive and they hate each other,Seans taken a passing fancy to Tanya and we are all waiting for the fireworks!!!Remember the day before Max arrived and Stacey said she felt a chill in the air.I think we had better prepare ourselves for a very rocky ride!It had to be the couple i like that this happened to didnt it!


Oh why oh why cant peeps just have some happiness in Enders!  :Crying:  

Why do they have to keep piling on the misery. Poor Stacey, if I was her, I'd pack my bags and buy a one way ticket out of Walford to somewhere less troubled......like Iraq etc......Her problems with Sean and her mum look set to escalate, so you think they would have Bradders there to support her, rather than have her fall out with him too!!! 

Honestly  at this rate, Enders are going to have to start putting up the samaritans phone number at the end of each episode for the fans to ring! lol

----------


## PR1811

Well tonight's the night!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_2.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_5.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_7.jpg

and that seems to be it... pictures 9-16 are missing... I'll keep an eye out.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Well tonight's the night!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_2.jpg
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_5.jpg
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_7.jpg
> 
> and that seems to be it... pictures 9-16 are missing... I'll keep an eye out.


 Thanks PR!!!As always!!! :Bow:  Your a star!

----------


## PR1811

I'm wondering if they are giving us only half rations due to the big upcoming storylines as picture 9 is of Dawn hiding in the bushes looking shocked which is surely where it ends  :Searchme:   :Confused:

----------


## littlemo

I liked tonight's episode! Max knows Bradley so well doesn't he?! lol. 

Ah. Poor Stace!  :Sad:  

I love to see Bradley and Stacey snuggling together, it's so sweet. Bradley can be really adorable when he wants to be. I love them!

Charlie said in Inside Soap the other week that he thinks Bradley's falling out of love with Stacey, but I reckon they can pull it back. More scenes like tonight, it'll be fine!

Sean and Stacey looked pretty impressive walking down the street together. Very snazzy! A force to be reckoned with! lol.

----------


## bradley_fan

Aww they were so cute tonight! Bradley just crumbled when he saw Stacey crying! The little sweetheart! and didn't only offer a shoulder to cry on... but a slice of toast aswell! :Lol:   :Wub:   They can't split them up! I forbid it!  :Angry:

----------


## Nigella harman

> I liked tonight's episode! Max knows Bradley so well doesn't he?! lol. 
> 
> Ah. Poor Stace!  
> 
> I love to see Bradley and Stacey snuggling together, it's so sweet. Bradley can be really adorable when he wants to be. I love them!
> 
> Charlie said in Inside Soap the other week that he thinks Bradley's falling out of love with Stacey, but I reckon they can pull it back. More scenes like tonight, it'll be fine!
> 
> Sean and Stacey looked pretty impressive walking down the street together. Very snazzy! A force to be reckoned with! lol.


 Im sorry but after watching that tonight(which by the way i thought was very good)i can sooo see whats going to happen.Im sorry but if he doesnt dump her my name is Ainsley Harriet!!!It may be for just a week or so but no one takes him seriously,even his Dad!!And the next snippett we have is of Stacey taking the mick out of him and his clothes!I think hes going to shock everyone and stand up for himself and there will be a big hoo-ha!!and Stacey will be really upset etc etc,he says in the mags he doesnt break up for her.....for now.He needs to do it though,he tried to stand up to her tonight and like i said before no one took him seriously.But bless him,he was soooo sweet when he saw her crying.When he shut the door,when he went to make the toast my other half said,ah,hes not happy.I use my O.H. as a sort of normal opinion omitor!he couldnt care less about anyone in Eastenders,he just watches it,then what evers on next,so when he says something,i know its what were meant to see,not what we are hoping to see(if you know what I mean!!! :Lol:  )As much as i love Stacey,he really needs to stand up to her or else her and Sean are just going to treat Bradley like a fool,and he isnt one.The one thing that stood out with Bradders when he first took an interest in Stacey was that he wasnt the fool everyone thought he was and stood up to Stacey,he aint no Spencer,that was the best thing about them finally getting together when they did,that she couldnt walk all over him.

----------


## PR1811

It's better than it was on Friday but the rot is still there eating away! It was funny when Max said he wouldn't do it  :Big Grin: 

I think when the poo hits the fan with Sean and Tanya and possibly with Sean and Jean they are gonna break up until something happens that puts them back together, perhaps the stress on Stacey will be too much and she will come round and they will talk about it all properly.

----------


## Nigella harman

Im so sorry guys but im the bearer of Bad news!Soaplife are not only saying that Bradley dumps Stacey at Christmas,but that also Stacey turns to an older man for comfort,3 guesses there then!Its so gonna be Max! :Sick:  Sick bags at the ready! :Sick:

----------


## Siobhan

> Im so sorry guys but im the bearer of Bad news!Soaplife are not only saying that Bradley dumps Stacey at Christmas,but that also Stacey turns to an older man for comfort,3 guesses there then!Its so gonna be Max! Sick bags at the ready!


please no, not MAX!!!! surely they won't do that

----------


## littlemo

> please no, not MAX!!!! surely they won't do that


Well we've been saying for ages there's chemistry there. I haven't seen it lately because there hasn't been many scenes with them together. But I think it'll be really cool if it does happen! 

Not sure who else it could be. I hope it's Max! It'll really teach Bradley a lesson.

Love Bradley and Stacey together, but it's about time Stacey started being rebellious again.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Well we've been saying for ages there's chemistry there. I haven't seen it lately because there hasn't been many scenes with them together. But I think it'll be really cool if it does happen! 
> 
> Not sure who else it could be. I hope it's Max! It'll really teach Bradley a lesson.
> 
> Love Bradley and Stacey together, but it's about time Stacey started being rebellious again.


 Why do you want her to teach bradley a lesson??? :Searchme:

----------


## Siobhan

> Why do you want her to teach bradley a lesson???


I think it would be really bad if it is Max... Surely no matter how bad Bradley is to her, been with his dad is not right plus son's girlfriend ending up with his dad has been done to death in other soaps.... I bet its Ian  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## littlemo

> Why do you want her to teach bradley a lesson???


Well, I don't like that he dumps her the way he does, at Xmas. I don't actually know how it happens. But it seems like Stacey is devestated, from what i've read in 'Soaplife' magazine. 

I love Bradley, but I just think he's making a mistake, and if Stacey and Max had a thing. It would show Stacey fighting back. 

Anyway I'm probably rambling now so i'll stop.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I think it would be really bad if it is Max... Surely no matter how bad Bradley is to her, been with his dad is not right plus son's girlfriend ending up with his dad has been done to death in other soaps.... I bet its Ian


 I agree,its very Coronation street isnt it,youd think they could come up with something more original for them.And im sorry but Stacey and Max is a real turn off for me!!! :Sick:  Im guessing if bradley does finish with her its gonna be more about the way shes been treating him.And so in that case,i dont think personally he should be taught a lesson.!

----------


## littlemo

> I think it would be really bad if it is Max... Surely no matter how bad Bradley is to her, been with his dad is not right plus son's girlfriend ending up with his dad has been done to death in other soaps.... I bet its Ian


Ian lol. Yeah, she wouldn't touch him with a barge pole. 

I'm probably being too harsh on Bradley actually, I know he's trying. It probably just gets to a point where things get too difficult to fix. I'm sad  :Crying:  

I know that storyline has been done to death but I would still enjoy it! Has it been done in EE. A father going off with their son's girlfriend. There's bound to have been a storyline, I just can't think at the moment. 

Anyway, can't wait! The look on Bradley's face, it'd be dramatic! (I don't want him hurt, I'm just in it for the drama).

----------


## Nigella harman

:Sick:  


> Ian lol. Yeah, she wouldn't touch him with a barge pole. 
> 
> I'm probably being too harsh on Bradley actually, I know he's trying. It probably just gets to a point where things get too difficult to fix. I'm sad  
> 
> I know that storyline has been done to death but I would still enjoy it! Has it been done in EE. A father going off with their son's girlfriend. There's bound to have been a storyline, I just can't think at the moment. 
> 
> Anyway, can't wait! The look on Bradley's face, it'd be dramatic! (I don't want him hurt, I'm just in it for the drama).


 IF this does happen,then i think it would be a big risk,people would say its so unoriginal and they are copying corrie,which you just dont want,plus i think it would be a big risk to take with Lacey,shes popular,but i cant see kids liking her being with an older guy like Max,and also when Stace and Bradders have become so popular,to do this is quite  :EEK!:  for one reason more than most,whenever they mess around with a popular couple they always seem to leave soon afterwards!Kat and Alfie,Sharon and Dennis,and Martin and Sonia for example.I could see Bradley thinking something was happening,and going off on one,never trust Max or Stacey again,sleep around a bit!!etc but if it actually does happen,then people will just compare straight away. :Thumbsdown:   :Sick: If you look at whos around that is older weve got=Keith Miller,Kevin Wicks,Patrick Trueman,Phil Mitchell,Ian Beale,Billy Mitchell and Jim!!!So it must be Max!!!

----------


## bradley_fan

Grrr I can't believe they are splitting them up and making Stacey get it on with someone else!  :Angry:   :Wal2l:  I don't know why but I have a strong feeling it won't be Max she goes with...but it can't really be anyone else!!

----------


## bradley_fan

Also I felt sooo sorry for Bradley when he was saying "please stay in, for me!" it was like he was testing how much she cares about him...and she still went out with that scruffy mad sibling of hers!! :Angry:  
(You can probably tell I'm not in a good mood!)

----------


## Siobhan

Not necessary Nigella... we don't know if there is a new person coming into the show and she might just hook with someone who is not a regular... I totally agree with you on the whole corrie thing.. I have been said it for ages..Well they might as well got the full hog and have bradley with Tanya.. just so they can be exactly like EE.. 

I would like to see Stacey been involved like the whole American Beauty thing, have an older guy (someone she is not interested in) take a big shine to her and develop a mid life crisis crush

----------


## Nigella harman

> Not necessary Nigella... we don't know if there is a new person coming into the show and she might just hook with someone who is not a regular... I totally agree with you on the whole corrie thing.. I have been said it for ages..Well they might as well got the full hog and have bradley with Tanya.. just so they can be exactly like EE.. 
> 
> I would like to see Stacey been involved like the whole American Beauty thing, have an older guy (someone she is not interested in) take a big shine to her and develop a mid life crisis crush


 Yeah, it might be someone new,but it is quite a coincidence that Max is supposed to have a fling with someone on the square but they wont say who it is. :Ninja:  If it isnt Max,Ill eat this keyboard!!!! :Lol:  (Oh,why did i say that!!!)

----------


## Siobhan

> Yeah, it might be someone new,but it is quite a coincidence that Max is supposed to have a fling with someone on the square but they wont say who it is. If it isnt Max,Ill eat this keyboard!!!! (Oh,why did i say that!!!)


I thought Max was to have an affair with the new indian girl working with Tanya   :Searchme:  :Searchme:

----------


## Nigella harman

> I thought Max was to have an affair with the new indian girl working with Tanya


 Gawd nows,it was apparently confirmed he would not be having an affair with preeti,but lets face it!It seems in Eastenders anyones up for it,coming up weve got Max and ?,Tanya and Sean,Sean and Preeti,Stacey and ?.Its a bit much,especially when they are all pretty much connected!

----------


## Siobhan

> Gawd nows,it was apparently confirmed he would not be having an affair with preeti,but lets face it!It seems in Eastenders anyones up for it,coming up weve got Max and ?,Tanya and Sean,Sean and Preeti,Stacey and ?.Its a bit much,especially when they are all pretty much connected!


ah ha.. i got it.. it is Stacey and Tanya.. we haven't had that one yet  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Nigella harman

> ah ha.. i got it.. it is Stacey and Tanya.. we haven't had that one yet


  :EEK!:  Do you know,i wouldnt put it past them!!Mind you,i think the viewing figures would go through the roof!!!Everyones husbands suddenly insisting they mustnt miss Eastenders!!! :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## slater girl

But is says next year in inside soap yearbook 2007, that stacey and bradley's love is being tested epecially if it is to do with their families in early 2007 and their both have torn loyalities and it says is their love strong enough to survive this.

so if sean and tanya have an affair and stacey and max, bradley will be devasted if stacey cheats especially with his father max as bradley may not want to have anything to do with them both after this, and i could see it later on that stacey may regret it if she finds out that deep down that she still loves bradley, as usually when you meet the right person that is meant for you that they usually bring out the best side in you, and bradley brings that out in stacey.

I could see stacey feeling guilty about it later on, and regret doing it with max if necessary especially to bradley over christmas as i could imagine stacey feeling  guilty as stacey does not believe in cheating usually does she as she usually despites people who cheat and especially if bradley finds out that stacey has been cheating on him with his father max stacey may feel that she has destroyed and lost the only man who has ever really loved her as i think the feelings with max will be lust and not love with what she had with bradley and she may regret it later over christmas as usually people who cheat are usually found out and it usually comes out in the vic infront of everyone, what do you think.

Usually when you meet the person you are meant to spend your life with and are meant to be with they bring out the best side in you and bradley brings that out in stacey and i hope stacey see's that later on after she has the affair and realise she has made a terrible mistake especially if bradley finds out as stacey may have to do the chasing this time around especially if she wanted to make amends with bradley but bradley may not want to as it is with his father and he may never get the image out of his head that his father is with his girlfriend, what do you think.

----------


## littlemo

> Also I felt sooo sorry for Bradley when he was saying "please stay in, for me!" it was like he was testing how much she cares about him...and she still went out with that scruffy mad sibling of hers!! 
> (You can probably tell I'm not in a good mood!)


You see my sympathies have changed. I used to love Bradley so much, and be upset that Stacey was messing him about. But now I can see it more from Stacey's point of view than Bradley's. 

How is Stacey supposed to open up to Bradley when he doesn't want to hear anything she has to say? (talking strictly about the abortion here. I know he always tries to be there for her in regards to her mum). I feel quite sorry for her. 

Feel bad for Bradley as well, but I think he needs to be a bit more understanding. Like he was last night. But I still love him.

----------


## littlemo

I'm quite confused as to when this stuff is happening. Maybe somebody could clear it up for me?!

Soaplife says that Bradley dumps Stacey, when is this?! because according to Inside Soap (see message above), their relationship continues months into 2007. Other sources seem to suggest it's Xmas. ?? But I don't think it can be, because of all the stuff it says about torn loyalties.

Inside Soap says their relationship is tested because of torn loyalties (Tanya and Sean), doesn't mention anything about the older guy which Soaplife does. 

I'm bit in a spin at the moment!

If Inside Soap is right, Stacey's fling with an older guy, must not happen until next year.  Unless Inside Soap is kept in the dark about that particular storyline?

----------


## Nigella harman

> You see my sympathies have changed. I used to love Bradley so much, and be upset that Stacey was messing him about. But now I can see it more from Stacey's point of view than Bradley's. 
> 
> How is Stacey supposed to open up to Bradley when he doesn't want to hear anything she has to say? (talking strictly about the abortion here. I know he always tries to be there for her in regards to her mum). I feel quite sorry for her. 
> 
> Feel bad for Bradley as well, but I think he needs to be a bit more understanding. Like he was last night. But I still love him.


 I just hope they find someone knew and exciting for Bradders!I hear preetis got a whole hareem of sisters!!!There has been mention of these upcoming storylines.Rape,Drug addiction,manic depression!!(what was that samaritans number again!!!)I wonder if Bradders might get involved with any of those,i reckon i know who the rape one would be around,but i think it might be interesting to see Bradders with the second one,and it not being your obvious choice for drug addiction either,All those toffs at his work taking lord knows what!hes depressed cos his Dads a serial womaniser whos slept with his girl :Sick:  ,his friend from work offers him a little pick me up.....you never know!Depressing as it sounds it would be good to see him tackle something other than Staceys moods!!!I dont want this break up just to centre around stacey,weve had plenty of hints for her,whats in store for young ginga is more intruiging(spelling!!!) to me now! :Cheer: Come on Bradders!!!Whats next.........?(I know it sounds grim but im thinking of exciting stuff for him,i dont want him to suffer!!!)

----------


## littlemo

I think it would be funny if somebody seduced Bradley. Maybe Pretti?! That would certainly upset Stacey.

There are going to loads of fireworks, it's going to be great!  :Cheer:

----------


## Nigella harman

Oh gawd!ive just had a bit of a rant about sean somewhere else!!!I just cant believe that Stacey and now Bradley have been demoted to running around after him,Mr gods gift to women,did you see Preetis face when he "chose" her for  a date!"what,me!".She looked like shed won the lottery.Hes a poor excuse for a hunk and watching him swan around acting like hes gods gift is soooo annoying!If this is all theyve got for Stacey then im glad Bradleys going to be away from her soon.What a waste.

----------


## slater girl

no doubt they will probably break bradley and stacey up for a while, but put them back together later on like a year's time or something they did kat and alfie if they are so popular together, and next time have them get married and have a child together as that is what they usually do with popular couples who fans want to see happy and get married as that is what they usually do, does anybody else agree with me here please.

I mean they did this for kat and alfie, dennis and sharon and martin and sonia and put them through a rough patch and something will bring them closer together again or fall in love again and get married and no doubt let stacey get pregnant again and this time keep the child, you just wait and see as i can see this happening again with bradley and stacey later on, could anybody else see the same please with what i have just said, what are your view on this if they are so popular as a soap couple.

----------


## littlemo

I really loved tonight's episode. It's the first time in a while, they've had an exciting cliffhanger! Stacey's face when Ruby came through the door lol. 

Bradley was pretty naive about Sean and Pretti. He's such an innocent isn't he?! lol. 

I loved Stacey's behaviour tonight, she's starting to get back to her old self. She's going to slap Pretti tomorrow. Yes!

Exciting stuff!

----------


## Nigella harman

> I really loved tonight's episode. It's the first time in a while, they've had an exciting cliffhanger! Stacey's face when Ruby came through the door lol. 
> 
> Bradley was pretty naive about Sean and Pretti. He's such an innocent isn't he?! lol. 
> 
> I loved Stacey's behaviour tonight, she's starting to get back to her old self. She's going to slap Pretti tomorrow. Yes!
> 
> Exciting stuff!


 Yeah,Staceys going back,I thought they were going to make her the new Kat,they must have given up!Maybe thats why they keep saying their new characters are going to be like Kat Slater when ever they introduce them,cos they are missing that gobby cah! wiv a big art!My cockney isnt the best!!!Theyve said it for Tanya and Shirley Wicks!I think Tanya would be a perfect"new" kat!Shes so cool!!!When i was watching tonight I thought Bradley didnt seem quite as dissaproving of Sean as you would think.I think hed quite like to have the ladies dropping at his feet!!! :Lol:  Good luck to him,that would be quite funny to see,slightly surreal but funny too!Oh and little mo!have you seen the photos were Ruby slaps Stacey!!! :EEK!:  Looks like Rubys the new Stacey!!!She gives her a right wack! :EEK!:  I might scan it tommorrow.

----------


## bradley_fan

:EEK!:  Ruby slaps Stacey!!?? :EEK!:   If I was Ruby I'd run for my life!!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Ruby slaps Stacey!!??  If I was Ruby I'd run for my life!!


  :Lol:  Yeah,a proper wack!!!It looks really good.Ill scan it tommorrow for you.I think its the day Ruby leaves.Apparently the last thing she says to Stacey is  Spoiler:    That Staceys jealous of her,and they part deadly enemies!  what the hec,ill scan it now if you give me 5 mins!!!Take that!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah,a proper wack!!!It looks really good.Ill scan it tommorrow for you.I think its the day Ruby leaves.Apparently the last thing she says to Stacey is  Spoiler:    That Staceys jealous of her,and they part deadly enemies!  what the hec,ill scan it now if you give me 5 mins!!!Take that!!!


Cor blimey, Rubes is really going for it!!! :EEK!:  Couldnt Rubee's go for the treble and smack the great unwashed one (Sean) and the little annoying shrimp (Deanoooo) around the face with something heavy (Arthur's bench) as she was leaving too?!  :Big Grin:  

Looks good, its a shame Rubee and Stace part on er...bad terms (deadly enemies?  :EEK!:  ) though.

Cheers for the scan, you star, Nigella  :Smile:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Cor blimey, Rubes is really going for it!!! Couldnt Rubee's go for the treble and smack the great unwashed one (Sean) and the little annoying shrimp (Deanoooo) around the face with something heavy (Arthur's bench) as she was leaving too?!  
> 
> Looks good, its a shame Rubee and Stace part on er...bad terms (deadly enemies?  ) though.
> 
> Cheers for the scan, you star, Nigella


 Er........Why have you left the building?youre not deserting us?Not now that we have all this carnage to sort through with the Brannings and Slaters merging but in SO the wrong way!!!! :Sick:   :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> I really loved tonight's episode. It's the first time in a while, they've had an exciting cliffhanger! Stacey's face when Ruby came through the door lol. 
> 
> Bradley was pretty naive about Sean and Pretti. He's such an innocent isn't he?! lol. 
> 
> I loved Stacey's behaviour tonight, she's starting to get back to her old self. She's going to slap Pretti tomorrow. Yes!
> 
> Exciting stuff!


*Hmmmmm should be verrrrrrrrrrry interesting .. I still wonder if Sean will come down half dressed with Pretti wearing his shirt ???  Nah EE isn't imaginative enuff, so i guess Ill sit and wait and see what happens,, but it was priceless how Bradley and Stacey looked when Ruby came thru the door,,,like two kids caught with their hands in a cookie jar *

----------


## Nigella harman

> You see my sympathies have changed. I used to love Bradley so much, and be upset that Stacey was messing him about. But now I can see it more from Stacey's point of view than Bradley's. 
> 
> How is Stacey supposed to open up to Bradley when he doesn't want to hear anything she has to say? (talking strictly about the abortion here. I know he always tries to be there for her in regards to her mum). I feel quite sorry for her. 
> 
> Feel bad for Bradley as well, but I think he needs to be a bit more understanding. Like he was last night. But I still love him.


 I saw this article about a month and a half ago,and while all this has been going on,i kept thinking of it and thinking,no,I cant believe that Eastenders would do what one person wants over the viewers,but its becoming clear they have.I didnt say what it was cos everyone was saying maybe theyll get back together but i think its pretty safe to say that this is the end of the Stacey and Bradley storyline.Because of what it says i have more sympathy for Charlie Clements(bradley) and not Stacey cos it seems as though shes pushed for this to happen regardless and yet poor Bradley is the one who has to take the flack,he got really slated for pushing her into an abortion and at Christmas we will see Stacey upset cos hes dumped her!!!I wouldnt be surprised if there was meant to be a pregnancy storyline and she put her foot down,(do you remember when C.Clements seemed to think it was going to go ahead,and we were all picking names!!! :Lol: )So i cant help but to sympathise with Bradders cause even though he has done a great job,it seems he has been pushed out a bit to please Lacey.I think this could also be why Louisa was given the boot,cause Stacey was only ever nice to her,for her to go the other way there was no place for Ruby anymore.I thought it was quite funny how she said this stuff the night she picked up the award for best couple!!! :Confused:  http://www.95fm.ie/newsroom/indepth.asp?pt=e&id=11156They didnt listen to Wendy Richards,Im quite surprised given the success of the storyline that the bosses would go along with it!!As far as im concerned now it is over and i hope they come up with some good stuff for Charlie cos hes just so nice to watch. :Thumbsup: By the way,does anyone know how to change your name on these forums,Im known as Nigella everywhere and im a bit bored of it!!thanks!!!

----------


## bradley_fan

Thanks alot for the scan Nigella!  :Bow:  Stacey should have slaped her back and took one side of her face off!!  :Lol:  
Emmm...no sorry Nigella I can't think how to do it. But Nigella Harmans good! Legendary! :Thumbsup:

----------


## PR1811

I've been away on work and this is what I have to come back to!  :Sad:   :Crying:

----------


## Nigella harman

> I've been away on work and this is what I have to come back to!


 Get to the Sean and Deano bashing thread,its takes all the stress away! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nigella harman

Corr,its quiet in here isnt it!What do you make of the webcam snippett!?Bradley talking about attracting dominant women,is that Stacey or someone else? :Searchme:   :Ponder:  Ow!!got hit by the tumble weed!!Right on my bum,has it left a mark :Moonie:   .................anyone???Helloooooooo?I tell you what,splitting Bracey up has gone down well :Thumbsdown:  ,ive never seen this place so deserted.!!!!OOWW!Flaming tumble weed!Ill say one thing though,I havent seen one person mention Stacey slapping Preeti or giving Sean a hard time,I just cant help but think that people are happier with her now than what she was actually like before.I thought people would be raving,Yeah,Staceys back. :Searchme:  I hope they dont try and take her back cos it could backfire,shes such a brilliant actress!Dont waste her!

----------


## slater girl

I reckon bradley means stacey as inside soap says that they are together into early 2007 so i am going by that magazine as they are usually correct anyway and i do not believe soaplife at the moment about bradley and stacey and stacey is very domineering and seems to control bradley alot and perhaps bradley has not told her yet that he wants them to break up and have some time apart for a while as whatever stacey suggest bradley seems to follow what she wants and stacey never asks bradley what he wants does she and bradley is probably afraid that stacey is the type to control his life and suggest bradley does what she decides and that is probably what the web snippet is talking about right now as bradley seems to attract dominerring women and stacey is one of them who seems to control him alot so that is possibly who bradley is talking about.

----------


## Nigella harman

I think the next batch of spoilers from the press office will tell us a lot as to whats going on with this storyline.Thats the christmas week,and then the christmas day one is on the following Monday.I hope every ones ok!?its very quiet on here considering they are being featured at the mo. :Confused:  Or is it too depressing being on this thread!! :Crying:   :Smile: Heres alittle something to cheer everyone up!

----------


## mena16

who's that in the picture? has it got to do with children in need or something?

----------


## PR1811

Ok, maybe I missed this bit of information about next weeks episode but on DS soap spoilers it says that on Tuesday:

"Stacey visits Jean, intending to tell her everything about Sean, but she can't bring herself to so tells her mother about her abortion instead"  :EEK!:  

It then mentions on Friday that Bradley decides to move back to Jim and Dots and recommends that Stacey move back with the Slaters.

Now Jean knows surely it's only a matter of time before Sean gets wind of it?!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh I dont know whats going on with these two anymore, dreading whats going the happen to them in the future. I really cant understand why Enders are splitting them up. Dont the writers actually read what they have previously written, or look at the popularity of Bracey???  :Angry:  

Lets see what will Enders do next to upset Stace and Bradders fans.............Bradders will develop a thing for an older woman, probably Dot and spend his days hanging around the laundrette, and Stace they will have probably turned into a part time lesbian (like Sonia), after she has a fling with Deanooooooo ( :Sick: )  or they will have her losing the plot like her mum......I wouldnt be surprised if what Enders has in store for these two, is actually much worse than this!!!! lol

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh I dont know whats going on with these two anymore, dreading whats going the happen to them in the future. I really cant understand why Enders are splitting them up. Dont the writers actually read what they have previously written, or look at the popularity of Bracey???  
> 
> Lets see what will Enders do next to upset Stace and Bradders fans.............Bradders will develop a thing for an older woman, probably Dot and spend his days hanging around the laundrette, and Stace they will have probably turned into a part time lesbian (like Sonia), after she has a fling with Deanooooooo ()  or they will have her losing the plot like her mum......I wouldnt be surprised if what Enders has in store for these two, is actually much worse than this!!!! lol


 YEEEAAH!Here Here.This could be a huge mess,worse than the Sonia and Naomi mess.But will they listen to us,im still waiting for them to send me a reply to my hastily made! complaint!I asked if it was gonna be on over Christmas if it is could they tell me cos Id rather miss it!!!! :Ninja:

----------


## bradley_fan

> Lets see what will Enders do next to upset Stace and Bradders fans.............Bradders will develop a thing for an older woman, probably Dot and spend his days hanging around the laundrette, and Stace they will have probably turned into a part time lesbian (like Sonia), after she has a fling with Deanooooooo ()  or they will have her losing the plot like her mum......I wouldnt be surprised if what Enders has in store for these two, is actually much worse than this!!!! lol


Don't say that you'll put ideas into their heads!  :Lol:  
Has it been confirmed they will split up for good though?  :Confused:  Or have I missed something?

----------


## slater girl

No it has not because in the inside soap yearbook 2007, it says they are still together into early 2007 as it says that is their plotline for 2007 as their loyalties are torn because of the affair between sean and tanya and it mentions is their love strong enough to survive, i hope it is otherwise if fans are unhappy about them splitting up they will do the same to them like martin and sonia by putting bradley and stacey back together as the fans will protest all the time to put them back together again .

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Has it been confirmed they will split up for good though?  Or have I missed something?


Erm.....I dont know :Ponder:  Im just preparing myself cause its going to happen sooner than later. Also Im sure Nigella said something about Bradders finishing it at crimbo. 

To be honest I feel really depressed watching them the way they are now, so if EE are going to continue piling on the misery for them, I'd rather they did call it a day. Sooooooooooo thank you EE for screwing up yet another promising couple!!!  :Bow:   :Mad:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Erm.....I dont know Im just preparing myself cause its going to happen sooner than later. Also Im sure Nigella said something about Bradders finishing it at crimbo. 
> 
> To be honest I feel really depressed watching them the way they are now, so if EE are going to continue piling on the misery for them, I'd rather they did call it a day. Sooooooooooo thank you EE for screwing up yet another promising couple!!!


 Soaplife is indeed reporting that having been dumped by Bradley Stacey turns into a nightmare and turns to an older man over the Christmas period.I know they can exagerate and due to the fact i still cant believe they would be so stupid to end it permanently i think something will happen.If they were going to finish,then surely,tears etc then storyline ended,and we wouldnt see them for a while unless there was a good reason,time for a bit of a break,but no,both rush straight into looking else where,i think i said before that Bradley may go else where and realise Stacey really was the one???although its interesting to see that soaplife didnt say Bradley does anything. :Searchme:  I think the Stacey thing is where it could get interesting,they said about her being bad,and do you remember when she used to fake muggings and stuff,i cant help thinking that she will either sleep with Max :Sick:  and either regret it straight away(distraught wasnt thinking),or do it to get at him,shes lost Bradley and is gonna make damn sure he does cos he encouraged him to finish with her,will she try to blackmail him to get Bradders back,or will she cry....sorry about this guys (Im really thinking of whats been mentioned and this has but we dont know who for!) rape.?To get Bradley to feel bad for her etc etc,this is eastenders dont forget and Stacey used to go to any lengths to get what she wanted,she still loves Bradley,you never know.I typed this really quickly!ive got a jacket potatoe on the go!!!!OR i think Bradley could be on his merry way with his new singleton life and start to realise he still loves Stacey when he suspects her of seeing his Dad,we all do aswell,it all gets messed up<Bradders loses it and does something stupid like takes pills or something!How morbid am i ,But survivesyay!We all find out Max was trying to help Stacey get Bradley back and was actually having an affair with Preeti!!You see theres way too much that can be done with this couple.I just cant believe they would actually split them up cos of what an 18 yr old actress who doesnt even watch the show says!She did say to inside soap that same night she was glad stacey had a boyfriend now,(so hopefully article i posted was just made up of old quotes.)They didnt listen to Dot,Jonny Allen or Pauline did they!!!SORRY theres no paragraphs this is RUSHED!!!THIS IS ALL GUESSWORK!!!please dont be disstressed by this!!!Bad spelling and grammar!I was in a real rush!!!I think its also interesting how Jim andMaxs fued is brought back to the surface again soon,and Jim usually goes for Max,when he upsets Bradley.I cant believe they would do the Corrie storyline so,there must be a twist.And also!!Without trying to sound too cynical,I think it will all play out until around April,just in time for the Soap awards!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Soaplife is indeed reporting that having been dumped by Bradley Stacey turns into a nightmare and turns to an older man over the Christmas period.I know they can exagerate and due to the fact i still cant believe they would be so stupid to end it permanently i think something will happen.If they were going to finish,then surely,tears etc then storyline ended,and we wouldnt see them for a while unless there was a good reason,time for a bit of a break,but no,both rush straight into looking else where,i think i said before that Bradley may go else where and realise Stacey really was the one???although its interesting to see that soaplife didnt say Bradley does anything. I think the Stacey thing is where it could get interesting,they said about her being bad,and do you remember when she used to fake muggings and stuff,i cant help thinking that she will either sleep with Max and either regret it straight away(distraught wasnt thinking),or do it to get at him,shes lost Bradley and is gonna make damn sure he does cos he encouraged him to finish with her,will she try to blackmail him to get Bradders back,or will she cry....sorry about this guys (Im really thinking of whats been mentioned and this has but we dont know who for!) rape.?To get Bradley to feel bad for her etc etc,this is eastenders dont forget and Stacey used to go to any lengths to get what she wanted,she still loves Bradley,you never know.I typed this really quickly!ive got a jacket potatoe on the go!!!!OR i think Bradley could be on his merry way with his new singleton life and start to realise he still loves Stacey when he suspects her of seeing his Dad,we all do aswell,it all gets messed up<Bradders loses it and does something stupid like takes pills or something!How morbid am i ,But survivesyay!We all find out Max was trying to help Stacey get Bradley back and was actually having an affair with Preeti!!You see theres way too much that can be done with this couple.I just cant believe they would actually split them up cos of what an 18 yr old actress who doesnt even watch the show says!She did say to inside soap that same night she was glad stacey had a boyfriend now,(so hopefully article i posted was just made up of old quotes.)They didnt listen to Dot,Jonny Allen or Pauline did they!!!SORRY theres no paragraphs this is RUSHED!!!THIS IS ALL GUESSWORK!!!please dont be disstressed by this!!!Bad spelling and grammar!I was in a real rush!!!I think its also interesting how Jim andMaxs fued is brought back to the surface again soon,and Jim usually goes for Max,when he upsets Bradley.I cant believe they would do the Corrie storyline so,there must be a twist.And also!!Without trying to sound too cynical,I think it will all play out until around April,just in time for the Soap awards!!!


Some very interesting ideas, Miss Harman! I hope the jacket potato didnt get burnt whilst writing up that epic post!!!  :Lol:  

To be honest, Ive given up on trying to second guess whats going to happen with those two! Its too hard work.

I hope you are right that in if they split its a temporary thing, and it means that Brad and Stace end up getting back on track eventually (and thus its not so painful to watch) and not continue limping on, like they have been doing the last few months since the abortion.

----------


## Nigella harman

Thanks!The jacket potato was just fine! :Thumbsup:  Ive also thought,there is no way i believe scruffy is there and is not going to find out about the abortion.Stacey tells Jean on Tuesday,I think Jean could let slip to Sean and he goes mental,if Staceys not with Bradders she may be all "stuff im!I dont care anyway" pretending shes fine like she does,Sean doesnt tell her hes found out,and thinks "Im gonna rip his little ginger head off!" and kicks the c**p out of poor Bradders.I dont wanna alarm anyone but there has been an ambulance on the webcam the past couple of days! :EEK!:  It all comes out about the abortion,thats why Jims angry at Max,cos he let him go through with it,Stacey and Bradley finally talk about the abortion!Cant really avoid it then can they.and then make up.hopefully.Its dramatic!better than them just splitting up......and thats it! :Angry:

----------


## bradley_fan

> Soaplife is indeed reporting that having been dumped by Bradley Stacey turns into a nightmare and turns to an older man over the Christmas period.I know they can exagerate and due to the fact i still cant believe they would be so stupid to end it permanently i think something will happen.If they were going to finish,then surely,tears etc then storyline ended,and we wouldnt see them for a while unless there was a good reason,time for a bit of a break,but no,both rush straight into looking else where,i think i said before that Bradley may go else where and realise Stacey really was the one???although its interesting to see that soaplife didnt say Bradley does anything. I think the Stacey thing is where it could get interesting,they said about her being bad,and do you remember when she used to fake muggings and stuff,i cant help thinking that she will either sleep with Max and either regret it straight away(distraught wasnt thinking),or do it to get at him,shes lost Bradley and is gonna make damn sure he does cos he encouraged him to finish with her,will she try to blackmail him to get Bradders back,or will she cry....sorry about this guys (Im really thinking of whats been mentioned and this has but we dont know who for!) rape.?To get Bradley to feel bad for her etc etc,this is eastenders dont forget and Stacey used to go to any lengths to get what she wanted,she still loves Bradley,you never know.I typed this really quickly!ive got a jacket potatoe on the go!!!!OR i think Bradley could be on his merry way with his new singleton life and start to realise he still loves Stacey when he suspects her of seeing his Dad,we all do aswell,it all gets messed up<Bradders loses it and does something stupid like takes pills or something!How morbid am i ,But survivesyay!We all find out Max was trying to help Stacey get Bradley back and was actually having an affair with Preeti!!You see theres way too much that can be done with this couple.I just cant believe they would actually split them up cos of what an 18 yr old actress who doesnt even watch the show says!She did say to inside soap that same night she was glad stacey had a boyfriend now,(so hopefully article i posted was just made up of old quotes.)They didnt listen to Dot,Jonny Allen or Pauline did they!!!SORRY theres no paragraphs this is RUSHED!!!THIS IS ALL GUESSWORK!!!please dont be disstressed by this!!!Bad spelling and grammar!I was in a real rush!!!I think its also interesting how Jim andMaxs fued is brought back to the surface again soon,and Jim usually goes for Max,when he upsets Bradley.I cant believe they would do the Corrie storyline so,there must be a twist.And also!!Without trying to sound too cynical,I think it will all play out until around April,just in time for the Soap awards!!!


Good God, I bet the key board had smoke comming off it when you finished writing that!  :Lol:  I can see Stacey putting on a brave face! Maybe Stacey gets really drunk or takes drugs or something and thats when she turns to a older man?(I hope so!!)
 I agree! I think it's only a matter of time before Sean find out and brays our ginger Bond :Crying:  But maybe Stacey will go and sit at his bedside and they'll work everything out....whilst Bradley's on a drip because of her mentally disturbed sibling...

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I agree! I think it's only a matter of time before Sean find out and brays our ginger Bond But maybe Stacey will go and sit at his bedside and they'll work everything out....whilst Bradley's on a drip because of her mentally disturbed sibling...


Erm....rather concerned that you two (nigella n Bradders fan) seem rather excited that Bradders might be put into hospital by the unwashed psycho nut Sean!!!  :Lol:  

I know it might be away of getting Bradley and Stacey talking. Though if Bradders is badly beaten up and is only able to take liquids through a straw (no jacket potatoes for him!) then a conversation might be fairly difficult - though I guess he could point to letters on a board and Stacey could spell out the words he was trying to say!! lol

Yep, I cant believe Enders would split them up, and that would be the end of it! There's too much mileage left in them, especially the abortion business!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Erm....rather concerned that you two (nigella n Bradders fan) seem rather excited that Bradders might be put into hospital by the unwashed psycho nut Sean!!!  
> 
> I know it might be away of getting Bradley and Stacey talking. Though if Bradders is badly beaten up and is only able to take liquids through a straw (no jacket potatoes for him!) then a conversation might be fairly difficult - though I guess he could point to letters on a board and Stacey could spell out the words he was trying to say!! lol
> 
> Yep, I cant believe Enders would split them up, and that would be the end of it! There's too much mileage left in them, especially the abortion business!


 Im afraid i would be willing to sacrifice one or maybe more of Bradders teeth to get things back to the norm with those 2!!!As for the less than great unwashed one,i would like nothing more than for his lord scruffiness of walford to inadvertently get them back together,even if it means poor bradders brains being bashed to a pulp! :EEK!:  as for Bradders copping off with someone else,ive tried to think who i could see him with and its just not working,no one,and as for Stacey,its bound to be max! Although the thought of it makes me wanna  :Sick:  like you wouldnt believe!!!But i think it could be good if she does(she needs to get blind drunk first,to the point were you forget your own name, how to work the power of speech and oh by the way how do i walk again,one foot in front of the other,ok,ill give it a try!...thud!)then when they work out the abortion stuff,theres another dark secret that will keep them going for another year!!! :Ninja:  Im waffleing again! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## littlemo

I'd think the reason Bradley moves back in with Jim, and Stacey moves back to the Slaters, would be because it's Ruby's house and she has left now. I'm not actually sure when Bradley leaves the house, but neither Stacey or Sean leaves it on good terms with Ruby. So I doubt it has anything to do with Stacey and Bradley splitting up (could be wrong).

Some good stuff happening at the moment! exciting.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I'd think the reason Bradley moves back in with Jim, and Stacey moves back to the Slaters, would be because it's Ruby's house and she has left now. I'm not actually sure when Bradley leaves the house, but neither Stacey or Sean leaves it on good terms with Ruby. So I doubt it has anything to do with Stacey and Bradley splitting up (could be wrong).
> 
> Some good stuff happening at the moment! exciting.


 Wheres the good stuff,you mean the Ruby stuff?Have you seen the peak at tommorrows episode??I swear scruffys actings getting worse!!! :EEK!:  Its good that the Ruby stuffs over on thursday,its starting to get really dull now how many months has she been leaving again??? :Lweek:  It feels like an eternity!People were saying they didnt like Stacey slapping Preeti the other day,i have to agree,I think shes out grown all that stuff now,they were saying it was cringeworthy and totally out of order,i hope they dont mess her up,shes become so popular with the fantastic stuff shes done lately.I think the Jean and Bradley stuff has shown what a great actress she really is,the ruby stuff and now sean stuff really drags her down.Just constantly following them both round and clearing up their messes! :Thumbsdown:   If you look on the webcam snippett thingy do you think that scruffy did beat Bradders up,look what shes saying to him!?

----------


## bradley_fan

Oooooh maybe your right Nigella!! Stacey doesn't sound very happy at all!

----------


## Pinkbanana

I know this is off topic, but is it this week that the Rubes leaves Walford (hopefully) never to be seen again!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Nigella harman

> I know this is off topic, but is it this week that the Rubes leaves Walford (hopefully) never to be seen again!!!


 YES!HURRAH!!!Lets just hope when shes leaving in her black cab that scruffy accidently steps out in front of it and wham bam thankyou Maam!Hes a goner!Then the camera pans around to the driver and its.........Jake!Hurrah!!!What a great ending to a rubbish and excrutiatingly long leaving storyline!!I dont suppose we can get any bunting on here can we!!!? :Cheer: Then Stacey wakes up and it was all a dream!Bradleys in the shower,Sean never really did exist :Cheer:  ,Jake is back in his right full place in the club and Ruby never was rich Jonny Allens daughter!Ruby was actually Betty Fowler,Paulines pooch! :Ninja:  Not a real person at all!Bradley and Stacey get married and go and live in a castle and discover velcro and become rich beyond their wildest dreams!!THE END!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> YES!HURRAH!!!Lets just hope when shes leaving in her black cab that scruffy accidently steps out in front of it and wham bam thankyou Maam!Hes a goner!Then the camera pans around to the driver and its.........Jake!Hurrah!!!What a great ending to a rubbish and excrutiatingly long leaving storyline!!I dont suppose we can get any bunting on here can we!!!?Then Stacey wakes up and it was all a dream!Bradleys in the shower,Sean never really did exist ,Jake is back in his right full place in the club and Ruby never was rich Jonny Allens daughter!Ruby was actually Betty Fowler,Paulines pooch! Not a real person at all!Bradley and Stacey get married and go and live in a castle and discover velcro and become rich beyond their wildest dreams!!THE END!


Nigella your posts do make me laugh...what is going on in that head of yours?!!! Velcro?  :Rotfl: 

I was hoping for a more permanent ending for Rubeeee, something like she storms out of the house after yet another brat attack and falls down a open man hole, which takes her to middle earth, and she can never return.... as the man hole actually disappears into thin air.  :Cheer: 

Or, more realistically, she disappears up her own backside!!!  :Lol:  

At least when she goes, thats one less person for Stacey to be running about after. Oh Im going to miss Rubeeeeeeeee. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Now just got Deanooooo, Sean and Bert left on my hit list.

----------


## PR1811

Todays webcam snippet...

Filming today: Episode 1146 Tx: 12/01/07
SEAN: Don't do birthdays.
STACEY: No. A smack in the mouth is more your style.

Anyone know when Bradleys birthday is? I don't think he has had one since he has been in the show so it must be around January...

----------


## Nigella harman

> Todays webcam snippet...
> 
> Filming today: Episode 1146 Tx: 12/01/07
> SEAN: Don't do birthdays.
> STACEY: No. A smack in the mouth is more your style.
> 
> Anyone know when Bradleys birthday is? I don't think he has had one since he has been in the show so it must be around January...


 I thought it was his birthday when she told him she was pregnant?I didnt see it but im sure that it was then.Its probably Jeans.I reckon hes had a go at Bradley and hit him,hence the ambulance and Staceys bad mood!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah it was bradders birthday cos remember she was trying to bake him a cake and then went around to the brannings for tea and she had a right face on her and stormed out and bradley went after her and they started arguing about what her prob was and she blurted out she was pregnant

----------


## Nigella harman

LOOK!!!Major goss!!!http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2...530880,00.html   If Stacey has to fight for him that is fab cos thats what shes best at.As long as they dont finish im happy!Heres a pic This is the only amy noble i could find!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh....do we think he dumps Stace for this new gal at Crimbo?  :Ponder:  Oh I can see a bun fight happening between her and Stace (my money is on Stace!!!)

As this is the first we have heard of it, I reckon, this new character is just in to stir it up a bit and then leave (a bit like that prat, Steve).

Actually after reading about it, I dont know why, but I feel more optimistic on the brad n stace front!

----------


## PR1811

> I thought it was his birthday when she told him she was pregnant?I didnt see it but im sure that it was then.Its probably Jeans.I reckon hes had a go at Bradley and hit him,hence the ambulance and Staceys bad mood!


Oh of course it was, duh  :Embarrassment:   :Wal2l:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh....do we think he dumps Stace for this new gal at Crimbo?  Oh I can see a bun fight happening between her and Stace (my money is on Stace!!!)
> 
> As this is the first we have heard of it, I reckon, this new character is just in to stir it up a bit and then leave (a bit like that prat, Steve).
> 
> Actually after reading about it, I dont know why, but I feel more optimistic on the brad n stace front!


 Same here,come on Stace!!!!Were right behind you!!!! :Thumbsup:  The snippets make sense now,Stacey working on her stall in a tiny skirt in the freezing cold!!(to get his attention!) and Bradders talking about women giving him attention!!!I have a feeling this hussy!!!! :Lol:  :Rotfl:   isnt going to be a pushover!!!We are with Stacey on this arent we!!! :Cheer:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Same here,come on Stace!!!!Were right behind you!!!! The snippets make sense now,Stacey working on her stall in a tiny skirt in the freezing cold!!(to get his attention!) and Bradders talking about women giving him attention!!!I have a feeling this hussy!!!!  isnt going to be a pushover!!!We are with Stacey on this arent we!!!


Do you think we are going to get a reversal of roles here, with Stace being the one doing all the chasing after Bradders, rather than Bradders doing all the running (like before they first went out)?

Should  be interesting and hopefully funny to watch! Though I hope for a happy ending!!! The poor sods have had a bit of a rough time of it; what with long lost fathers and brothers turning up, mental mothers and an abortion to deal with! 

Edit: Nigella have you gone incognito too? So you can move around the boards like a silent ninja?  :Ninja:   lol

----------


## littlemo

> Same here,come on Stace!!!!Were right behind you!!!! The snippets make sense now,Stacey working on her stall in a tiny skirt in the freezing cold!!(to get his attention!) and Bradders talking about women giving him attention!!!I have a feeling this hussy!!!!  isnt going to be a pushover!!!We are with Stacey on this arent we!!!


Yeah! Go Stace!  :Cheer:  

I think it'll probably be more of a jealousy thing on Stacey's part. I doubt Bradley would actually do anything with this Lydia woman, unless him and Stacey actually split up.

So they are both going to have other admirers! This is going to be great!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah! Go Stace!  
> 
> I think it'll probably be more of a jealousy thing on Stacey's part. I doubt Bradley would actually do anything with this Lydia woman, unless him and Stacey actually split up.
> 
> So they are both going to have other admirers! This is going to be great!


 I dont think Max is technically an admirer!!!I think i read somewhere that the mystery person he may do something with offers it to him on a plate and Max is like,hell why not,but the only person he is interested in is Tanya.I think Stacey just does it cos shes so upset and feeling a bit rejected!With Max i suppose hed do it with anyone!!!!Maybe even Pauline!!!!!! :Sick:  Hes just too randy for his own good! :Rotfl:  I think cos Lydias from work and Max is married there is hope!Both people who arent likely to carry anything on,I mean who on Eastenders goes out with anyone not on the square!!!So thats something yeah!I have to say I dont think Bradley will do much at all,maybe a snog?but thats it!Any way,go Stace!give that little hussy hell!!! :Rotfl:  Pink Banana,Yes,I think so anyway,i wasnt sure if it was working but it must be!I am hopefully a silent soapboard ninja!!! :Ninja:  Dont tell any one though!!! :Lol:  Woah!!!Page 300!!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I have to say I dont think Bradley will do much at all, maybe a snog?


Oh I wouldnt be too sure, still waters run deep!!! I reckon Bradders might give the duracell bunny a run for his money, in becoming more like this father!! DONT turn to the dark side, Luke...er, I mean Bradley!  :EEK!:  

I have to say was starting to despair about these two last week, but now it does sound like there is some good stuff coming up!!!:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh I wouldnt be too sure, still waters run deep!!! I reckon Bradders might give the duracell bunny a run for his money, in becoming more like this father!! DONT turn to the dark side, Luke...er, I mean Bradley! :eek
> 
> I have to say was starting to despair about these two last week, but now I have some hope, and it does sound like there is some good stuff coming up!!!:


 Now that made me laugh! :Lol:  Duracell bunny!!!But honestly i dont think he will!I think hell jump into bed with the hussy after shes seduced him!! :Lol:  But before they get down to any real monkey business(Hows your father!) I think he will think "what am i doing,im behaving just like my easy father!I am young skywalker,good through and through :Angel:  !I must stop this monkey business(hows your father!) with this easy hussy immediately! :EEK!:  "

----------


## littlemo

If he's not in love with Stacey anymore he should dump her. It's so unfair to string her along like that (talking about when he was about to dump her, and then all the emotional stuff came up, and he bottled out). Maybe this Lydia woman appears to give Bradley an out, but then he realises that Stacey's the one he wants. Here's hoping! 

If the Max thing happens after the Lydia thing, you could see why Stacey would throw herself at him. She's done stuff like that in the past. But could Max really take advantage of Stacey? It's a pretty low thing to do. Sounds amazing though!

----------


## Nigella harman

Right,I think this clip is the key to every thing,this is when it all really kicked off,and all the problems started here,Bradley DOES NOT want to be like his Dad!!!Note what he says when Max asks him what hed do!I think thats what will stop Bradley,I think Stacey might,Bradley will go back to Stacey and say,i couldnt do anything i didnt want to be like Max,shell be mortified thinking,but i just slept with him,they will get back together,bradley not knowing and this is Max and Staceys dark secret.For now.Thats what i reckon anyway![ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qXjDcLPuQM&mode=related&search=[/ame]  I didnt do this clip!!I found it on you tube,it is excellent though,makes you realise how weak Sean and his entrance were when you watch it back!The person who put it on youtube for some reason has put on some bizzarre sound effects!!! :Searchme:  But Pink banana,im sure will appreciate the Star Wars music near the begining!!! :Rotfl:  Seems we arent the only ones to see a similarity!!!

----------


## littlemo

Interesting theory, I think you could be along the right lines.

Apologies to anyone who's called Lydia, but does anyone else think it sounds like a really snooty name. It seems to give off that kind of impression, and I think that's what they are aiming for.  It's probably just what that name connotates for me. 

It makes me want Stacey to rough her up even more! lol.


p.s. I didn't mean to sound too harsh with that comment, it was just a joke.
Don't take offence at it!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh loved the starwars music....... :Rotfl:  Especially the bit when Bradders walks in and Jim says "He's ya dad!" The music at the moment is booming out soooo loudly I expected to see the camera pan in on Luke Skywalker and Darth Vader brawling in the background!  :Rotfl:  

Thank you for that clip, Nigella. 

Going to have to watch it again, and focus, as I lost the plot last time, due to the music!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Interesting theory, I think you could be along the right lines.
> 
> Apologies to anyone who's called Lydia, but does anyone else think it sounds like a really snooty name. It seems to give off that kind of impression, and I think that's what they are aiming for.  It's probably just what that name connotates for me. 
> 
> It makes me want Stacey to rough her up even more! lol.
> 
> 
> p.s. I didn't mean to sound too harsh with that comment, it was just a joke.
> Don't take offence at it!



Erm....my best mate is called Lydia!!!!  :Angry:   She aint no snob, but she is a little posh, unlike me!!! lol

----------


## Nigella harman

I think they discuss,shout ,cry,talk about the abortion then,and that is why there has been this other hurdle(Max sleeping with Stacey) put there ready for them to trip up on later in life.I cant see it coming out about what they did for a long while cos Tanya would definately leave this time.I think maybe Max could use it against Stacey to make her stop Sean going near Tanya.?All speculation on my part.This storyline is sooo interesting cos you can sort of second guess it ,if you look at the whole Max/Bradley thing.Thats why i put that clip up.That day was also the day Stacey said I love you and Bradley didnt want to cos when you do things go wrong,he said it for the first time at the abortion clinic,thats when it all started to go wrong!!!Its a bit like some wierd curse!!! :EEK!:  I think its also safe to say he did mean it!      Yay!Pink banana!!Its so funny!They are Darth and Luke!!!oh,and i always knew you werent posh!!!not like me of course!!!what what what!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think they discuss,shout ,cry,talk about the abortion then,and that is why there has been this other hurdle(Max sleeping with Stacey) put there ready for them to trip up on later in life.I cant see it coming out about what they did for a long while cos Tanya would definately leave this time.I think maybe Max could use it against Stacey to make her stop Sean going near Tanya.?All speculation on my part.This storyline is sooo interesting cos you can sort of second guess it ,if you look at the whole Max/Bradley thing.Thats why i put that clip up.That day was also the day Stacey said I love you and Bradley didnt want to cos when you do things go wrong,he said it for the first time at the abortion clinic,thats when it all started to go wrong!!!Its a bit like some wierd curse!!! I think its also safe to say he did mean it!      Yay!Pink banana!!Its so funny!They are Darth and Luke!!!oh,and i always knew you werent posh!!!not like me of course!!!what what what!!


I think you could be right (for the first time! lol) with where the Brad N Stace story is going!!! Just hope Bradders doesnt turn to the dark side!!!  :Ninja:  Feel the force, Bradders!  :EEK!:  Yep, rather excited about whats to come...............So does that mean Stace is er.........Yoda?!  :Lol:  

P.S. How very dare you, I live in a very upmarket place in North!!! We even have inside toilets, and central heating.  :Smile:

----------


## slater girl

I hope stacey slaps this other women's face like she did to preeti, as i can see the same thing happening to bradley with stacey being defensive and stacey taking an instant dislike to this lydia, and stacey being the jealous girlfriend , i would love stacey to slap her in the queen vic in the pub, i hope mo and charlie and sean egg her on and she slaps her in the vic and stacey is in full slater mode when she does it and tells her to stay away from her boyfriend or they will be trouble if she don't as stacey will probably admit she loves him to much to lose him as bradley is the only best friend she has left now who she is closet to and he is her boyfriend and she plans to keep him, does anybody else agree with this with me, would you like this to happen what do you think.

I hope we see a bradley and stacey wedding later on, the viewing figures would go through the roof, i think the producers and writers are listening to the fans and give the fans what they want, and i hope stacey gets pregnant again and keeps the child this time with bradley agreeing as i would love to see a slater/branning child this time around for bradley and stacey, does anybody else agree with me on this please.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I think you could be right (for the first time! lol) with where the Brad N Stace story is going!!! Just hope Bradders doesnt turn to the dark side!!!  Feel the force, Bradders!  Yep, rather excited about whats to come...............So does that mean Stace is er.........Yoda?!  
> 
> P.S. How very dare you, I live in a very upmarket place in North!!! We even have inside toilets, and central heating.


 OOPs!sorry M`Lady! :Bow:  Erm,Actually,Scruffy looks like chewbacca,granted hes nowhere near as good looking but still! :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> I hope stacey slaps this other women's face like she did to preeti, as i can see the same thing happening to bradley with stacey being defensive and stacey taking an instant dislike to this lydia, and stacey being the jealous girlfriend , i would love stacey to slap her in the queen vic in the pub, i hope mo and charlie and sean egg her on and she slaps her in the vic and stacey is in full slater mode when she does it and tells her to stay away from her boyfriend or they will be trouble if she don't as stacey will probably admit she loves him to much to lose him as bradley is the only best friend she has left now who she is closet to and he is her boyfriend and she plans to keep him, does anybody else agree with this with me, would you like this to happen what do you think.
> 
> I hope we see a bradley and stacey wedding later on, the viewing figures would go through the roof, i think the producers and writers are listening to the fans and give the fans what they want, and i hope stacey gets pregnant again and keeps the child this time with bradley agreeing as i would love to see a slater/branning child this time around for bradley and stacey, does anybody else agree with me on this please.


Love your version of events, sounds great! 

I really wish we could go back in time and see Stacey change her mind and keep the baby. I'm not sure they could do the pregnancy storyline with her again, for at least a year. They've got Dawn getting pregnant soon, and for Stacey to get pregnant again (so soon after the last time), it would make her look stupid. 

Maybe they could get away with it if they said that Stacey was deliberately trying to get pregnant, but it would still make her seem very naive. 

It might be good if she got pregnant and the father was between Max and Bradley. No, again way too soon. And too Brookside?! 

A wedding would be lovely!

----------


## Nigella harman

Im not too sure that photo is of Lydia,it seems she might be american!!!but its the only photo anyone seems to be able to find,although,i have seen something and that girl if its her is a blonde! :Searchme:  Anyway,Bradders has got a bit of sympathy today in inside soap!It says*Eastenders Bradley!*Hes number 1 in their super league!! :Lol:  It says "The poor lad is doing his best to romance Stacey,Id be willing to take that plush dress off her hands.How ungrateful............" I hope they dont start to ruin Stacey,especially if the rumours of the Max fling are correct! :Sick:  People arent at all happy with that idea! :Thumbsdown:  Oh and theres a good letter that someones sent in about Scruffy!!!"Walfords Sean looks like hes just crawled out of a rubbish tip-why does everyone fancy him!!"Wasnt You Pinkbanana was it??I dont know any one that fancies him,every one I know hates him :Angry:  !!!I hope my email gets in next week!!! Quick edit!In fact ive just looked at the pic of the girl i think is playing Lydia and i think its the same one who played the girl in holby city!If it is shes REALLY pretty and blonde.She looks a bit like Emma Bunton!Ive stored the pic but i dont know whether to put it up cos its from her sisters myspace!but someone has said to her they thought her sister was going to be in Eastenders!Should i post the pic!She is really pretty though!   Another quick note!!Look at week 51 spoilers!Its all started to kick off!!!Stacey so drunk she can barely stand with Max!!!*O.M.G!*

----------


## PR1811

NOOOOOooooooooooooooooo  :Wal2l:  

They can't end the spoilers like that!! What's happened?! 

We're only assuming she's drunk, it doesn't say that though. I assume that she gate crashed the party and either everyone was horrible or they had a huge row and she got drunk...

OR perhaps she met Bradley's 'bit on the side'!  :EEK!: 

"As Max leaves The Vic, he is horrified by what he sees. When he spots Stacey, he rushes over and is shocked to hear what has happened." - maybe she's been attacked? It seems odd wording if she was just drunk.

I need closure on those spoilers!

----------


## Nigella harman

> NOOOOOooooooooooooooooo  
> 
> They can't end the spoilers like that!! What's happened?! 
> 
> We're only assuming she's drunk, it doesn't say that though. I assume that she gate crashed the party and either everyone was horrible or they had a huge row and she got drunk...
> 
> OR perhaps she met Bradley's 'bit on the side'! 
> 
> "As Max leaves The Vic, he is horrified by what he sees. When he spots Stacey, he rushes over and is shocked to hear what has happened." - maybe she's been attacked? It seems odd wording if she was just drunk.
> ...


 Im guessing that she saw Lydia with the old mistle toe with bradders!she got blind drunk,had a go at lydia,Bradders gets angry cos accusations are flying when as far as hes concerned theres nothing going on!They have a row!he finishes it.She leaves drunk and upset,bumps into Max and Sleeps with him!!!! :Sick:  Cos shes soooooooo drunk and upset! :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:  Arghhhhh!

----------


## PR1811

> Im guessing that she saw Lydia with the old mistle toe with bradders!she got blind drunk,had a go at lydia,Bradders gets angry cos accusations are flying when as far as hes concerned theres nothing going on!They have a row!he finishes it.She leaves drunk and upset,bumps into Max and Sleeps with him!!!! Cos shes soooooooo drunk and upset!   Arghhhhh!


 :Crying: 

This is going to put me right off my Christmas dinner  :Sad: 

Arghh  :Crying:

----------


## Nigella harman

> This is going to put me right off my Christmas dinner 
> 
> Arghh


 Ah!  :Heart:  Itll be alright...hopefully!Im just thinking as long as this Lydia isnt actually announced as a new permanent character (which i cant really see happening)then there is a very big chance she will soon be gone and Bradders and Stace will sort it all out! :Smile:  Fingers crossed!PR,Ive sent you a photo of the girl on D.spy personal messenger,tell me what you think???

----------


## slater girl

I think that all of these problems are sort of tests in their relationship to see how strong their relationship is and how much bradley and stacey want to be together and do they love each other both enough to come through it all. 

I mean jean mentioned romeo and juliet and the problems and struggles they would have to be together as a couple, what did jean mean by romeo and juliet to bradley and stacey as a couple, what do you think, did jean me the struggles they would have to be together what do you think

I think bradley and stacey's relationship is being tested at all levels such as family, loyalties, other women to see that no matter what life throws at them they are happy no matter what happens in the long run that they are right for each other, and i think that is what this storyline is about and the others as well, what do you think

----------


## Nigella harman

PR,Have you seen what ive put at the bottom of my last thread??? :Searchme:   :Lol:  Ive added something for you!Its Bradders hussys photo,(I think)

----------


## PR1811

> PR,Have you seen what ive put at the bottom of my last thread???  Ive added something for you!Its Bradders hussys photo,(I think)


Is that definitely her? She does look a lot like Emma Bunton. She doesn't compare to our Stace though!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I can see it now, Stacey bursting in to Bradleys office, security guards in pursuit, straight in to a big meeting *SLAP*!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Is that definitely her? She does look a lot like Emma Bunton. She doesn't compare to our Stace though!  
> 
> I can see it now, Stacey bursting in to Bradleys office, security guards in pursuit, straight in to a big meeting *SLAP*!


 I dont know if its definately her! :Searchme:  But its the nearest ive got,shes called Amy Noble,she was in Holby City the other week and her sisters friends said to her that they thought she was going to be in Eastenders!Im guessing thats her sister cos of what shes put underneath!Its as near as i can get at the moment! :Ninja: Do you know tonights show is going to be the first time i see anything to do with the abortion!!!I cant believe i missed it,and nothings been mentioned since!!!

----------


## slater girl

i got this from the eastenders webcam and when preeti is talking to stacey, when lydia maybe there, prehaps pretti is trying to tell stacey that if she loves bradley that much that they are meant to be together and bradley is the right one for her but stacey must take out lydia first to prove how much she loves him as preeti thinks bradley and stacey are meant to be together as preeti has mentioned it to tanya but stacey must fight for bradley's love, what do you think

I reckon preeti is talking about bradley to stacey and saying he is the right one for her, and preeti has mentioned it to tanya but stacey cannot see it yet, what do you think, i reckon preeti is, what do you think as it is over christmas


Filming today: Episode 1136 Tx: 28/12/06
PREETI: I said to Tanya, I mean some people are meant to be together.
STACEY: What, like Ant and Dec?
PREETI: Somewhere out there, there's someone for everyone isn't there?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> i got this from the eastenders webcam and when preeti is talking to stacey, when lydia maybe there, prehaps pretti is trying to tell stacey that if she loves bradley that much that they are meant to be together and bradley is the right one for her but stacey must *take out* lydia first to prove how much she loves him as preeti thinks bradley and stacey are meant to be together.


Take out Lydia?  :EEK!:  Thats a bit extreme, isnt it?! lol I mean that sounds like youre saying Pretti is suggesting Stacey hires a hitman to bump off ol' Lydia. Now, I know we all want Lydia to sod off and leave our young Bradders alone, but killing her?  :Lol:  

I was wondering today when scruffbag finds out about Stace's abortion. I dont think Stace will be the only one hiring a hitman, when that news comes out!  :EEK!:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Take out Lydia?  Thats a bit extreme, isnt it?! lol I mean that sounds like youre saying Pretti is suggesting Stacey hires a hitman to bump off ol' Lydia. Now, I know we all want Lydia to sod off and leave our young Bradders alone, but killing her?  
> 
> I was wondering today when scruffbag finds out about Stace's abortion. I dont think Stace will be the only one hiring a hitman, when that news comes out!


  :Ninja:  Did someone need a hit man? :Ninja: ......*Only Joking!!!Im sure this Lydia hussy! could be persuaded to leave young Bradders alone without resorting to any desperate measures,although im sure young Stacey will give her a SLAP! We will put the hit man on hold for a while!I tell you what,i wish they would cover this abortion storyline in a bit more detail,I dont know whats happening at all!*

----------


## littlemo

> I tell you what,i wish they would cover this abortion storyline in a bit more detail,I dont know whats happening at all! [/LEFT][/B][/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR][/B][/LEFT]


Agreed. Glad she told her mum tonight. So sweet!  :Crying:  

God that stuff with Jean and Ruby at the end was amazing!  :Clap:  

And Bradley being the good samaritan.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Agreed. Glad she told her mum tonight. So sweet!  
> 
> God that stuff with Jean and Ruby at the end was amazing!  
> 
> And Bradley being the good samaritan.


 I think Ruby played the cow well tonight and i actually liked her but Ill reserve my hand clapping for her on Strictly come dancing,Jean however is in a totally different league,I love that woman! :Bow:  Bradley looked a little like his head may explode while he was on the computer,he needs to take a load off for a while! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think Ruby played the cow well tonight and i actually liked her but Ill reserve my hand clapping for her on Strictly come dancing,Jean however is in a totally different league,I love that woman! Bradley looked a little like his head may explode while he was on the computer,he needs to take a load off for a while!


Oh I really wanted to slap Rubeeeee tonight, she really was a pain in the  :Moonie:  . Infact, I found her such a nightmare, that I really was on Sean's side ( :EEK!:  ) when he was telling her that he was only after her money! lol

Poor Bradders, you can tell he is really getting sick of the whole Sean/Stacey business.  :Sad:  

Jean was as always amazing tonight  :Bow:

----------


## littlemo

> Bradley looked a little like his head may explode while he was on the computer,he needs to take a load off for a while! [/LEFT]


lol. Yeah. It should have been intercut with Stacey and Jean talking about his job. Showing him banging away on the keyboard. So funny! Ah!

It's true he couldn't handle fatherhood could he?! Can you imagine him trying to juggle that and a baby at the same time. He's like a baby himself. 

Can't help feeling that Stacey should be with somebody who has a bit more gall about him. Don't like to say that  :Sad:  .

Sometimes it's just an involuntary feeling. lol.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh I really wanted to slap Rubeeeee tonight, she really was a pain in the  . Infact, I found her such a nightmare, that I really was on Sean's side ( ) when he was telling her that he was only after her money! lol
> 
> Poor Bradders, you can tell he is really getting sick of the whole Sean/Stacey business.  
> 
> Jean was as always amazing tonight


 D`ya know,i enjoyed Rubys stroppiness tonight,but maybe im confusing it with the anticipation of the spoilt little madam actually leaving on Thursday!!!! :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  *HURRAH*

----------


## Nigella harman

> lol. Yeah. It should have been intercut with Stacey and Jean talking about his job. Showing him banging away on the keyboard. So funny! Ah!
> 
> It's true he couldn't handle fatherhood could he?! Can you imagine him trying to juggle that and a baby at the same time. He's like a baby himself. 
> 
> Can't help feeling that Stacey should be with somebody who has a bit more gall about him. Don't like to say that  .
> 
> Sometimes it's just an involuntary feeling. lol.


 My boyfriend gets like that at work,it doesnt mean hes a wimp!Bradleys more of a man than Sean and Deano,2 examples of Eastenders men with supposed gall! :Angry:

----------


## littlemo

> Poor Bradders, you can tell he is really getting sick of the whole Sean/Stacey business.  
> 
> Jean was as always amazing tonight


And he has a lot more of it to look forward to! lol. Yah for us! 

I don't want Bradley to fall out of love with Stacey. I'm going to be so upset. I think Charlie's right he might be starting to. If your in love things like her brother and mum wouldn't matter to you. You can tell it's now grating on him!  :Crying:  

It seems set to be ruined!

----------


## Nigella harman

> And he has a lot more of it to look forward to! lol. Yah for us! 
> 
> I don't want Bradley to fall out of love with Stacey. I'm going to be so upset. I think Charlie's right he might be starting to. If your in love things like her brother and mum wouldn't matter to you. You can tell it's now grating on him!  
> 
> It seems set to be ruined!


 No little mo,I love my boyfriend but his family drive me mad!!!Especially his sister!The family come with the boyfriend/girlfriend,you cant really do much about it and you certainly dont instantly meet them and like them!!!That isnt a sign of him falling out of love,and remember,you can rekindle and fall back in love.I would say that almost finishing with your girlfriend,not telling her shes invited to a party,and not wanting to move in with her are not exactly positive signs!!! :EEK!:  but,you never know.Quick edit,when i write what i think will happen i always think on a positive slant,If it happens this way then they can get back together,Max,girl from work,blind drunk,not talking about the abortion are all big positives believe it or not!!!Plus the fact that we already know Bradleys not happy,Look at Ian and Janes upcoming wedding,full of twists,we expect Bradley to finish with Stacey for good,but will that actually happen.....?Not very exciting if thats all weve got in store is it!Max is a totally pointless storyline if Bradley finishes with Stacey for good,if he gets back with her then we are all thinking,OOH,shes slept with his dad,whens that gonna come out!you know what i mean.There is enough there at the moment,for them to finish for good,Lydia and Max i think are the things that will push them back together......I could be totally wrong mind you!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> No little mo,I love my boyfriend but his family drive me mad!!!Especially his sister!The family come with the boyfriend/girlfriend,you cant really do much about it and you certainly dont instantly meet them and like them!!!That isnt a sign of him falling out of love,and remember,you can rekindle and fall back in love.I would say that almost finishing with your girlfriend,not telling her shes invited to a party,and not wanting to move in with her are not exactly positive signs!!! but,you never know.Quick edit,when i write what i think will happen i always think on a positive slant,If it happens this way then they can get back together,Max,girl from work,blind drunk,not talking about the abortion are all big positives believe it or not!!!Plus the fact that we already know Bradleys not happy,Look at Ian and Janes upcoming wedding,full of twists,we expect Bradley to finish with Stacey for good,but will that actually happen.....?Not very exciting if thats all weve got in store is it!Max is a totally pointless storyline if Bradley finishes with Stacey for good,if he gets back with her then we are all thinking,OOH,shes slept with his dad,whens that gonna come out!you know what i mean.There is enough there at the moment,for them to finish for good,Lydia and Max i think are the things that will push them back together......I could be totally wrong mind you!!


I agree, and that's why I became quite positive about the future of these two, when I read about this Lydia chick coming into the picture....there is still alot of mileage with these two, ie the abortion business is still to fully come out, its just been touched upon, but wait til ol scruffy finds out!!! :EEK!:  

I reckon in true Enders style these two have a rough road ahead but feel like they will be together for a while yet. Just watch me eat my words come Crimbo when they have an almighty ding dong and totally fall out for good!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Nigella harman

> I agree, and that's why I became quite positive about the future of these two, when I read about this Lydia chick coming into the picture....there is still alot of mileage with these two, ie the abortion business is still to fully come out, its just been touched upon, but wait til ol scruffy finds out!!! 
> 
> I reckon in true Enders style these two have a rough road ahead but feel like they will be together for a while yet. Just watch me eat my words come Crimbo when they have an almighty ding dong and totally fall out for good!!!


 I wonder who this Lydia woman is then,you cant find anything about her on the internet!!Shes a mystery! :Lol:  I dont think ive got any of the photos right!even the one i sent PR!Apparently she was on Holby city last week,did any one watch it,it was the one with the crash! :Searchme:  Any way,theres only one thing! that comes up when you put the name up!and thats her sisters myspace!!!!Thats were i got that stuff from!There talking about her going on Eastenders,but i cant see any photos so we cant size up the competition!! :Lol:  and it doesnt say how long shes in it for!so we dont get any hints as to how long she will be sniffing around Bradders for! :Ninja:  Im afraid my investigative skills have drawn a bit of a blank!Im rubbish i know! :Lol:   :Lweek:

----------


## JustJodi

*Sooooo Ruubeeeeeeee leaves FOR GOOD TOMORROW ???*

*If so YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!  I was getting so sick of this kid,,* 

*Stacey and Bradley really need to sit down and have a LONG LONG talk...  But not sure how good it is going to do, seems like there is a perment wedge betweem them and they are having a hard time getting around it.*

*Did every one notice that Stacey was back to her old mouthy self around Sean.. I love it when she falls back into the original Stacey role * 

*So tomorrow should be pretty good .*

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I wonder who this Lydia woman is then,you cant find anything about her on the internet!!Shes a mystery! I dont think ive got any of the photos right!even the one i sent PR!Apparently she was on Holby city last week,did any one watch it,it was the one with the crash! Any way,theres only one thing! that comes up when you put the name up!and thats her sisters myspace!!!!Thats were i got that stuff from!There talking about her going on Eastenders,but i cant see any photos so we cant size up the competition!! and it doesnt say how long shes in it for!so we dont get any hints as to how long she will be sniffing around Bradders for! Im afraid my investigative skills have drawn a bit of a blank!Im rubbish i know!


I honestly dont think she will become a long term character. I hope anyway, her character is there just to stir up even more trouble for Bradders and Stace, and then she bogs off to wherever she did come from!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I wonder who this Lydia woman is then,you cant find anything about her on the internet!!Shes a mystery! I dont think ive got any of the photos right!even the one i sent PR!Apparently she was on Holby city last week,did any one watch it,it was the one with the crash! Any way,theres only one thing! that comes up when you put the name up!and thats her sisters myspace!!!!Thats were i got that stuff from!There talking about her going on Eastenders,but i cant see any photos so we cant size up the competition!! and it doesnt say how long shes in it for!so we dont get any hints as to how long she will be sniffing around Bradders for! Im afraid my investigative skills have drawn a bit of a blank!Im rubbish i know!


I honestly dont think she will become a long term character. I hope anyway, her character is there just for Christmas, to stir up more trouble for Bradders and Stace, and then she bogs off to wherever she did come from!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nigella harman

> I honestly dont think she will become a long term character. I hope anyway, her character is there just for Christmas, to stir up more trouble for Bradders and Stace, and then she bogs off to wherever she did come from!


 You can say that again!!!!!Can somebody help me with something!I didnt see the abortion week,and to be honest as much as i speculate as to whats happening next,I have no idea whats happening!!!I can almost understand Stacey,shes upset because shes been through such a traumatic event,she didnt want to have the abortion.But the real problem is....I dont have a clue whats going on in Bradleys head at all,we`ve gone from happy go lucky to ?annoyed!The things he was claiming he liked and admired are suddenly the things hes getting stroppy about,not the dress or london eye thing,i understand those,but the whole Staceys having a go at someone etc,?I dont understand it,I dont understand why they havent spoken about it since,I dont under stand the wedge thats between them!!! :Searchme:  And the worst thing is that this stuff at the moment is supposed to be "the fall out from the abortion!" :Searchme:  But its been so vaguely covered i just cant get it,no matter how hard i try!I thought last night i might,but hardely anything was said.I cant believe im the only person who missed it,youd think they would explain it a bit more,ive never been in this situation(abortion i mean!)and to be honest theyve totally lost me! :Ninja:  I dont get why Bradley seems to have no patience with Stacey,he says he feels guilty?but would you act like that!?I really hope they cover it soon cause its too confusing.I dont know what was said that week,how they got on,did they not talk about it at all?Why dont they mention it since?Im so totally lost! :Lol:  Can anybody help?

----------


## slater girl

I think when stacey meets lydia through bradley, she will take an instant dislike to her from the first moment she meets her as stacey will tell bradley that lydia has the hots for him but bradley will probably laugh it of as stacey will be able to tell straight away what she is up to as it is women way of knowing, but then stacey starts getting jealous because another women fancies him now and she realises she may have to fight for his love just what her mum said, and stacey realises she must get rid of her rival now, i hope stacey will confront her in the queen vic and accuse her of trying to steal her boyfriend away from her as stacey still loves him even through they may fight about it and that why stacey has her guard up over christmas is over bradley as stacey may accuse lydia of trying to break her and bradley up and that where the jealously will start from stacey and make stacey realise just how much bradley means to her and how much she loves him what do you think.

Look what jean said on tuesday's episode to stacey about bradley and the problems stacey will face just like jean had with other women after her man and did you see stacey' face when jean said that as stacey seems to dread that happening to her and losing bradley is something stacey does not want to happen and do you reckon jean reckons that stacey will have the same problems with bradley as well as she called bradley and stacey romeo and juliet, and how other women was after her father and they was all dead jealous and tryed to take stacey father off of jean.

Also jean is trying to tell stacey that she will have the same problems with bradley and women fancing him and she will have to fight for bradley to keep him just like jean had to for stacey's father as loads of women was jealous of her being with him, do you reckon that this is forshadowing stacey having the same problem with bradley and trying to keep hold of him and keep him away from other women who want him and stacey trying to keep hold of him for herself now and makes stacey realises that bradley is the one's she really loves and that why in the webcam snippets in december and january that bradley is talking about dominent women and how he attracts them all the time and that is why stacey is wearing a short skirt in january to attract him back to her and win his love back as stacey really loves him as that is what stacey is probably trying to do as stacey's realises that she must win his love back and stacey must fight to keep him in the webcam snippets, what do you think

----------


## Siobhan

Great news.. tonight is the night we get to see Stacey slap Ruby and Ruby is gone forever  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Great news.. tonight is the night we get to see Stacey slap Ruby and Ruby is gone forever


 No,Ruby slaps Stacey! :EEK!:  What a cah!

----------


## Siobhan

> No,Ruby slaps Stacey! What a cah!


well then hopefully they added another scene where Stacey slaps her back!!! I can't believe how selfish that girl has become.. it is all me me me me me!!! With any luck (again an extra added scene for my wishful thinking) Ruby drags Sean with her to and Bradley and stacey can get on with life without either interfering...

I am not liking the Christmas episodes, Max is going to take full advantage of a drunk Stacey and then tell Bradley she was asking for it cause Max doesn't want Brads with her.. Mind you, if sean stays, he can get with Tanya and then tell Max "you broke Stacey and bradley, I broke you.. dont' ever ever mess with the Slaters".. now that would be great

----------


## Nigella harman

> well then hopefully they added another scene where Stacey slaps her back!!! I can't believe how selfish that girl has become.. it is all me me me me me!!! With any luck (again an extra added scene for my wishful thinking) Ruby drags Sean with her to and Bradley and stacey can get on with life without either interfering...
> 
> I am not liking the Christmas episodes, Max is going to take full advantage of a drunk Stacey and then tell Bradley she was asking for it cause Max doesn't want Brads with her.. Mind you, if sean stays, he can get with Tanya and then tell Max "you broke Stacey and bradley, I broke you.. dont' ever ever mess with the Slaters".. now that would be great


 Im hoping Sean gets some soapy toiletries for christmas!!Then hopefully he would go from  :Sick:  to :Love:  It would have to be quite a strong soap though! :Lol:  I agree,Christmas could be nasty!Not to keen on whats coming up! :EEK!:

----------


## Siobhan

> Im hoping Sean gets some soapy toiletries for christmas!!Then hopefully he would go from  to It would have to be quite a strong soap though!


it is eastender not extreme makeover UK  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## PR1811

Pics for tonight...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_1.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_5.jpg
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_8.jpg

I want them to go back to posting the full 16 pictures again!  :Sad:

----------


## slater girl

In inside soap yearbook 2007, they are still together in to early 2007 but they have torn loyalties over sean and tanya having an affair so they must get back together in the new year and sort everything out, so i hope their relationship can avoid this problem with sean and tanya having an affair as it is not bradley and stacey fault they are having an affair as everybody loves them being together.

If bradley found out about max and stacey secret night if it happens over christmas, i could imagine it would destroy max's marriage and his relationship with his son in one night as tanya would probably leave him and take the girls and bradley would disown his own father as stacey slept with him and max would feel he has lost everything that he had for one night and betrayed his son, i could see a huge falling out between the brannings and stacey would probably feel guilty as she has destroyed the whole family overnight as stacey lost the man she really loved and cared for because of this one night and with his own father, i could see bradley feeling he has been betrayed by the two people he loved the most and it would be unrepairable and stacey would probably blame max for her to lose bradley.

I could see the slater family saying to stacey that by sleeping with max she has lost the only man she may of truly loved and it is her own fault and i could see mo and charlie saying that she has to pay the price now for this and must take the consquences that come with it.

also when bradley finds out i would love bradley to commit suicide or try to kill himself when stacey is trying to explain to bradley what really happened but bradley is not listing as he has been betrayed by the two people he loved the most, and i would love bradley to ask stacey why she did it to him and for what reason and bradley to be hurt and throw stacey out of dot and jim's house.

I would love stacey to find bradley later on in dot and jim's house and find out he has taken his own life and stacey is devasted by what she has done to him and cradle bradley in her arms and say i still love you and i don't want to lose you forever and stacey to cry over him when she is cuddling him and kissing him when she found bradley like this and scream because of what she has done to him and the damage she has caused.

I would like max to find out what has happened and find out that stacey found him in this state on the brink of death and bradley is in hospital and stacey and max are seriously worried that bradley may be dead and the damage they have both caused on him has seriously affected them both as the outcome would be devasting if bradley died as stacey and max would have to live with the guilt they have caused for the rest of their life as stacey had to go through the same with her own mother.

I would love jim to throw max out of the hospital for causing all of this damage and jim to say that he has destroyed bradley's life and their whole family since he has come to the square and the best one of them might be dieing in that bed right now.

I would love stacey to cry over bradley's hospital bed and wished none of this has ever happened and pray to god that bradley lives as she realised how much she loved him and now it may be too late to ever tell him that if she loses him and stacey saying i will never leave you again and i will take care of you if you ever come awake, but how would stacey ever make this up to bradley and how would bradley react to seeing stacey by his bed and stacey saying to bradley she is not going anywhere till they sort everything out as stacey had to go through the same with her mother when she thought about committing suicide and we all know how stacey reacts to people she loves and cares about, what do you think.

I would love stacey to tell max to leave the square and leave her and bradley alone as they was better of without him, as bradley may never recover from this ordeal and when stacey found him she was devasasted that she has lost him forever and stacey to tell max that she plans to look after bradley when he comes out of hospital as bradley will never be the same again if max stays and stacey may feel it is her responsibility to look after him as he is so traumatised by what has happened that he may never want to see his father again around stacey has it brings up too many bad memories of what has happened and max saying he won't till he talks to his son, but stacey says it is not a good idea, so just go, what do you think.

What do you think of any of my ideas, would you like to see this happen, what do you think

----------


## jessicaesutton

Stacey slept with Max?  What?  Did I miss that?

----------


## Siobhan

> Stacey slept with Max?  What?  Did I miss that?


no this will happen around christmas

----------


## littlemo

Such a fabulous episode tonight! wow! I really loved Sean! I definetely saw a different side to him, and I am so glad Ruby got lost.

Reading it previously I thought i'd hate Sean for throwing the ashes, but she so deserved it! What a cow! 

Anyone else think we are going to discover there was incest going on between Sean and Jean?! I was like, there's definetely something going on there. I think she may have tried stuff on with him, after his dad died. Jean is seriously weird! 

So not what I was expecting from this episode! I thought it would make me dislike Sean even more, seeing him being nasty to his mum, and then Ruby, but it wasn't like that at all!

----------


## littlemo

> I am not liking the Christmas episodes, Max is going to take full advantage of a drunk Stacey and then tell Bradley she was asking for it cause Max doesn't want Brads with her.. Mind you, if sean stays, he can get with Tanya and then tell Max "you broke Stacey and bradley, I broke you.. dont' ever ever mess with the Slaters".. now that would be great


Where did you get this from? Is it a guess. I didn't hear about Max stirring things up?! They are making Stacey submissive again aren't they? I thought now we were going to see her becoming stronger. Maybe Sean will get in there, and tell Max to back off?! 

There wasn't a slap between Ruby and Stacey tonight, they must have taken it out. Perhaps they didn't think it was needed, cause the episode was so emotional anyway.

O.k. doesn't anyone want to talk about tonight's episode?! Pretty great stuff!

----------


## Nigella harman

*christmas Preview The Sun Newspapertears As Bradley And Stacey Split!*This Christmas some sensational sparks will fly between Stacey and Bradley.The Romeo and Juliet romance of Albert Square is set to hit the rocks in a spectacular way and the reaction of heartbroken Stacey will change plenty of peoples lives.She lashes out in the most shocking and unsuitable way imaginable. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## littlemo

> *christmas Preview The Sun Newspapertears As Bradley And Stacey Split!*This Christmas some sensational sparks will fly between Stacey and Bradley.The Romeo and Juliet romance of Albert Square is set to hit the rocks in a spectacular way and the reaction of heartbroken Stacey will change plenty of peoples lives.She lashes out in the most shocking and unsuitable way imaginable.


Yeah!  :Clap:  Max and Stacey alert! lol.

From that The Sun says it seems like Stacey's the one in control of her and Max's fling. Whereas what's said before that suggests Max is. 

I'd rather believe Stacey is in control, i've seen enough of her being trodden over.
But the spoilers say she's drunk when Max sees her. I don't want him to take advantage, I want her to come onto him. What does anyone else think?

----------


## PR1811

I don't know how people could deal with Jean when she has one of her mood swings, it freaks me out!

So just what has happened with Sean and Jean?! 

She clearly know what happened, and she doesn't seem concerned by his hatred and trying to back away from her. There must also be a reason why she thought he was dead. So many questions!

I think tonight Jean did to Sean what Jean did to Stacey when she was generally hated by the viewers and then along came Jean and their behaviour was explained and opinion changed, or maybe it was just me.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

> I don't know how people could deal with Jean when she has one of her mood swings, it freaks me out!
> 
> So just what has happened with Sean and Jean?! 
> 
> She clearly know what happened, and she doesn't seem concerned by his hatred and trying to back away from her. There must also be a reason why she thought he was dead. So many questions!
> 
> I think tonight Jean did to Sean what Jean did to Stacey when she was generally hated by the viewers and then along came Jean and their behaviour was explained and opinion changed, or maybe it was just me.


Jean was manic tonight wasn't she?! The tantrum she had before Sean arrived was very scary! 

I'm still thinking Jean abused him, I think the signs are there. I really felt for him when he brokedown. It was so heartwrenching! Can't wait to see more. Even though I feel quite sick thinking about the incest thing! If this is going to happen, I'm going to be feeling more and more sympathy for Sean. 

I definetely think your right about tonight's episode changing people's opinion about Sean. I can't speak for everyone, but i've certainly seen him in a new light. Both the character and actor.

----------


## PR1811

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_5.jpg

It doesn't look like Ruby wasted any time!

Still only 8 pics for an hours episode!

----------


## Nigella harman

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_5.jpg
> 
> It doesn't look like Ruby wasted any time!
> 
> Still only 8 pics for an hours episode!


 Thanks for the pic PR!My message is too short,Bradley is wearing a very nice tie..?

----------


## bradley#1

> I'm still thinking Jean abused him, I think the signs are there.


personally i think sean was involved in his dads death, because of when he says 'i left because of you' then she says 'no you didn't' then he had this sort of guilty expression on his face.

well thats my interpretation

----------


## littlemo

Anyone else think Jean will hold Stacey's abortion against her at a future date?! They made a big thing of her saying she wouldn't tell Sean. There must be a purpose for it. Getting exciting!!

Has anyone got the article from 'The Sun' about Xmas spoilers?! It's on Talk Walford, but it's not big enough to read.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Anyone else think Jean will hold Stacey's abortion against her at a future date?! They made a big thing of her saying she wouldn't tell Sean. There must be a purpose for it. Getting exciting!!
> 
> Has anyone got the article from 'The Sun' about Xmas spoilers?! It's on Talk Walford, but it's not big enough to read.


 Click on it!!! :Rotfl:  I put it there,It says Stacey basically goes mad in a totally unsuitable way and peoples lives will be changed because of it! :Searchme:  Im a bit worried Stacey might be a little less popular after all this,If Bradders doesnt do anything and she sleeps with his Dad! :EEK!:  Not good.People are already saying she doesnt deserve Bradders!

----------


## slater girl

I have looked at the spoilers in all about soap latest issue, and they said stacey fling may well be with max branning, deano wicks, garry hobbs or mickey miller as stacey beds another walford man after their bustup they said her fling has huge repercussions as bradley tells stacey that he is embarrased by her and stacey gets her own back in true slater styl as viewers will be shocked as rumours are saying that stacey gets pregnant as it is a quick fling she has as she cheats on bradley while their are still together.

I reckon after this fling stacey will realise that she still loves bradley and it was a huge mistake and she is now pregnant and i wonder if stacey will have an abortion to cover up her cheating as i reckon she will again and she wished she never done it as she is afraid that she will lose bradley because of it if bradley finds out about the affair, what do you think.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I have looked at the spoilers in all about soap latest issue, and they said stacey fling may well be with max branning, deano wicks, garry hobbs or mickey miller as stacey beds another walford man after their bustup they said her fling has huge repercussions as bradley tells stacey that he is embarrased by her and stacey gets her own back in true slater styl as viewers will be shocked as rumours are saying that stacey gets pregnant as it is a quick fling she has as she cheats on bradley while their are still together.
> 
> I reckon after this fling stacey will realise that she still loves bradley and it was a huge mistake and she is now pregnant and i wonder if stacey will have an abortion to cover up her cheating as i reckon she will again and she wished she never done it as she is afraid that she will lose bradley because of it if bradley finds out about the affair, what do you think.


 Its so obvious its Max!You cant keep having abortions can you?Can you type up what it says,thanks!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## slater girl

The Bitch is back!

Stacey slater loses her nice image as she and bradley call it a day! Stacey dumped by Bradley, which she takes badly. This leads to the old stacey returning. There are rumours stacey beds another walford man after their bustup, says a source, and it has huge repercussions.

In the frame for the fling are Deano wicks, mickey miller, garry hobbs, and even max, bradley's dad!

Stacey and Bradley hit the rocks when the banker admits he's embarrassed by her. But stacey gets her own back in true slater style, and viewers will be shocked...

Rumours are that stacey gets pregnant- will we see another who's the daddy? plot?

This is the article in all about soap, i reckon stacey will regret is badly if it bradley finds out as she will probably be afraid that she will lose bradley for good, or hope the baby is his and not no one else and max will lose everything like his son and wife because of it if they find out as bradley will not want to know his father after this and may disown him as bradley may feel the two people he loved most have betrayed him behind his back and it is totally unforgivable andi could see tanya being disgusted with stacey for destroying her marriage and taking bradley down with her as bradley is max's son and i could see tanya saying to stacey and max that they both deserve to lose bradley as he is too good for stacey and max does not deserve a son like that, what do you think.

How long do you reckon the fling will last, will it be a one night stand or over a few weeks as i heard that stacey has to fight to win bradley back as stacey has festive flareups with this lydia lady over him as stacey is wearing a short skirt in the webcam in january to trying to get bradley attentions on her and stacey guard is up because of lydia as lydia is trying to steal bradley away from stacey as i could see stacey and lydia fighting over bradley and stacey telling lydia to back off bradley as they will be problems if she don't from stacey as i could see a slapping fight in the vic over bradley between them at the end of christmas as i still think that stacey still loves bradley despite her little short fling as it may have be a little bust-up between them both over one night and you do not usually fall out of love with someone as stacey will realise that as they said in inside soap yearbook that they are still together into 2007, what do you think

Also it says for the spoiler for the next issue of all about soap and it says that stacey cheats on bradley, but who with?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> The Bitch is back!
> 
> Stacey slater loses her nice image as she and bradley call it a day! Stacey dumped by Bradley, which she takes badly. This leads to the old stacey returning. There are rumours stacey beds another walford man after their bustup, says a source, and it has huge repercussions.
> 
> In the frame for the fling are Deano wicks, mickey miller, garry hobbs, and even max, bradley's dad!
> 
> Stacey and Bradley hit the rocks when the banker admits he's embarrassed by her. But stacey gets her own back in true slater style, and viewers will be shocked...
> 
> Rumours are that stacey gets pregnant- will we see another who's the daddy? plot?
> ...


Oh please not another who's the daddy storyline. This has been done to death in soapland.

I honestly dont care who Stacey beds (have faced the fact that EE are determined to put her and Bradders through hell), as long as its not Deanooooo :EEK!:  Otherwise, she really will have gone down in my estimation!!!  :Lol:  

Alot of the info we have is based on rumour, so we'll just have to wait for crimbo to come to see what is fact and what is fiction. Just please Lord, dont let Stacey totally lose the plot, and sleep with Deanoooooooo!  :Sick: 

Edit: Im confused does Stacey cheat on Bradders, or does Bradders finish with her, and then she goes off and does the deed, with some totally unsuitable dude (ie Max)?

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh please not another who's the daddy storyline. This has been done to death in soapland.
> 
> I honestly dont care who Stacey beds (have faced the fact that EE are determined to put her and Bradders through hell), as long as its not Deanooooo Otherwise, she really will have gone down in my estimation!!!  
> 
> Alot of the info we have is based on rumour, so we'll just have to wait for crimbo to come to see what is fact and what is fiction. Just please Lord, dont let Stacey totally lose the plot, and sleep with Deanoooooooo! 
> 
> Edit: Im confused does Stacey cheat on Bradders, or does Bradders finish with her, and then she goes off and does the deed, with some totally unsuitable dude (ie Max)?


 Do you know what,if thats the case,im past caring,she can sleep with who she likes! :Angry:  Totally give up!

----------


## CrazyLea

It's bound to be Max, this is the only one that would really hurt Bradley enough. The others are just too random, in my opinion. But I really don't want that 'Who's the Daddy' storyline.. how... erm... original  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## slater girl

How will stacey react to lydia being around bradley all the time especially if she is after stacey boyfriend and stacey had a quick fling which meant nothing to her with bradley's father as stacey may realise it was a huge mistake especially if she was cheating at the same time she was with bradley and stacey realises that she still loves bradley as that is why is is trying to attract his attention in early january as this lydia women may still be around as it said in the sun newspaper that this lydia women gets stacey's backup and she has alot of flareups with her in the square over bradley, do you think this is because stacey is jealous and wants bradley to herself and does not want this other women around him as stacey and bradley realise how much they love each other and what to be together as this is a sort of test to see how much they want to be together as they are still together into early 2007 as inide soap yearbook said so.

Will stacey also realise that her fling was a huge mistake and tries to get bradley back as stacey is supposed to have flare ups with this lydia in the square over bradley and stacey has her guard up over christmas over bradley as stacey really dislikes this other women who has entered bradley's life as stacey knows she has the hots for her boyfriend and do you reckon it is due to stacey's jealously as in the january webcam it showed stacey wearing a short skirt in winter to attract bradley attention away from lydia as she knows that this lydia women is no pushover, do you reckon stacey is trying to win bradley back from her as her fling is over and this lydia women is still around and stacey wants to win her boyfriend back but stacey has serious competition now for him, what do you think

Do you reckon after stacey fling is over, she will realise that she loves bradley then puts up a fight for him into the early new year and do you reckon stacey will slap her in the square or pub for trying to steal her boyfriend away from her as stacey realise how much she loves him and decides to fight to get him back, what do you reckon

----------


## Pinkbanana

> It's bound to be Max, this is the only one that would really hurt Bradley enough. The others are just too random, in my opinion.


I agree, my money is on it being Max (though I think they would have to have her being extremely drunk to even think about going there!). Him or a travelling llama salesman, Ol crazzzzzzzzzeeeeeeee :Stick Out Tongue:  lol

----------


## CrazyLea

:Rotfl:  Now that would be a good storyline. 

Bradley: Stacey just tell me... WHO IS IT?
Stacey: Bradley don't, I just can't tell you..
Bradley: *grabs her gently* TELL ME NOW, please, I need..... closure..
Stacey: Erm, Okay.. It was... it was Llama...  :Crying:  I'm sorry, I couldn't help it, he came to the door, selling.. or something, and well, it just... happened. I love him okay. I LOVE HIM!!! 
Bradley: *slap*

Ahem... *takes pills*

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Now that would be a good storyline. 
> 
> Bradley: Stacey just tell me... WHO IS IT?
> Stacey: Bradley don't, I just can't tell you..
> Bradley: *grabs her gently* TELL ME NOW, please, I need..... closure..
> Stacey: Erm, Okay.. It was... it was Llama...  I'm sorry, I couldn't help it, he came to the door, selling.. or something, and well, it just... happened. I love him okay. I LOVE HIM!!! 
> Bradley: *slap*
> 
> Ahem... *takes pills*


Oh thats..... :Rotfl:  Please dont give them folk at enders ideas, ol crazzzzzzzeeeeeeeeeee, cause you can just see this becoming the BIG summer storyline. I can just see the headline of inside soap...*Bradders' llama love rival*. And a pic of all three on the cover.   :EEK!:

----------


## CrazyLea

:Rotfl:  Oh gosh, that would be so hilarious. I can actually picture it now  :Lol:

----------


## Nigella harman

What in the world!A Llama salesman!Probably all stinking with bad hair and dirty clothes! :Sick:  .......Oh no sorry that would be Sean! :Rotfl:  mind you this is Eastenders!I cant wait to see young Bradders open up a whole big can of *WHOOP-ASS* on those two!!Go Bradders!!! :Cheer: I hope he goes mental!!!!!

----------


## littlemo

> I have looked at the spoilers in all about soap latest issue, and they said stacey fling may well be with max branning, deano wicks, garry hobbs or mickey miller as stacey beds another walford man after their bustup they said her fling has huge repercussions as bradley tells stacey that he is embarrased by her and stacey gets her own back in true slater styl as viewers will be shocked as rumours are saying that stacey gets pregnant as it is a quick fling she has as she cheats on bradley while their are still together.


I've got that too. Bradley dumps Stacey, I know it's pretty bad going off with his dad, but I can see how Stacey would be angry. I'd be pretty angry too if a boyfriend of mine told me I embarrassed them. He's really got some cheek!  :Wal2l:  She gave up their baby for him, and now he's dumping her anyway.

I don't think the rumour about the pregnancy is true. She's only just had an abortion, and Dawn is pregnant.  I don't know why the magazine would come up with that. I suppose there's a source of some kind??!

I'm really excited for Christmas!!

----------


## slater girl

> Nigella Harman
> Same here,come on Stace!!!!Were right behind you!!!! The snippets make sense now,Stacey working on her stall in a tiny skirt in the freezing cold!!(to get his attention!) and Bradders talking about women giving him attention!!!I have a feeling this hussy!!!! isnt going to be a pushover!!!We are with Stacey on this arent we!!!


They must make up before christmas or by new year as inside soap yearbook 2007 says they are together into 2007, so i wonder after she sleeps with max i think stacey will regret it or prehaps her mum jean talks to her and ask stacey does she still love bradley and prehaps stacey says yes she does and also regrets her attitude that she had with him over christmas and stacey attempts to win him back but lydia is still on the scene long after stacey fling with max has finished and that is what stacey is trying to do in the january webcams by trying to win bradley back as stacey is jealous of this new women with bradley as she is still with her boyfriend still or still hanging around him and stacey is envious and jealous as stacey had he attention before this new women came on to the scene.

I wonder how stacey will deal with lydia as she must still be in it in january as the webcam snippets on the eastenders website said so, as i heard that she has a festive flareup over this lydia at christmas and sparks will fly between them and i wonder if she see's this new woman as competition for bradleys affection into the new year as stacey must pick up that she has the hots for bradley and she is still around bradley and that must send stacey jealous so she decides to win him back by drawing attention to herself and to get bradley attention on her by wearing an tiny skirt in the freezing cold especially if lydia is still around as stacey usually gets wants she wants in the end as she told sean that she always do so perhaps stacey wants another chance with bradley as she argued with him and believed she might of blow her chance with a decent guy who really loved her and stacey still loves him despite what has happened between them, bradley still treated her right and he is an decent guy and they are hard to find and stacey may see that now.

So i wonder in the january webcam that stacey is wearing a short skirt, i wonder if it is to attract bradleys attention to her as bradley said he was attracting dominant women in the january webcam while he was talking to peggy, so i wonder if he means stacey and lydia are giving him attention especially stacey as stacey is wearing the short skirt in the cold weather to win his love back as i know stacey still loves him deep down despite what happens as she always forgave ruby after they had a fight and stacey may regret sleeping with max as she was drunk when it happened and max took advantage of her as it may of been an one night stand that did not mean anything as i think stacey is trying to make the first move to try and get back together with bradley as i wonder how stacey and bradley will make up and get back together, what do you think.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I've got that too. Bradley dumps Stacey, I know it's pretty bad going off with his dad, but I can see how Stacey would be angry. I'd be pretty angry too if a boyfriend of mine told me I embarrassed them. He's really got some cheek!  She gave up their baby for him, and now he's dumping her anyway.
> 
> I don't think the rumour about the pregnancy is true. She's only just had an abortion, and Dawn is pregnant.  I don't know why the magazine would come up with that. I suppose there's a source of some kind??!
> 
> I'm really excited for Christmas!!


 I think Stacey has treated Bradley like an idiot and taken him for granted,I can fully see why he would have had enough!I think she will be paranoid at the party knowing of this Lydia,get hammered!Cause a huge scene,maybe fight with Lydia.For Bradley thats it,enough!Shes mortified,she still loves him,and plots her revenge,he`ll be sorry.She flirts with all the guys(hence the short skirt)sleeps with one,its gotta be Max(or the Llama salesman :Ninja:  ),or else I cant see Bradley being that affected,just a bit peeved!*BUT!!!*It backfires!She still loves Bradley,but she realises shes pregnant to this man(Max)She doesnt want his baby!the doctor tells her if she has another abortion,its more than likely she wont be able to have babys! :EEK!:  Will she turn to Bradley,is this when Sean finds out about the other abortion,when Bradley finds out about the baby and it being Maxs we can expect World War 3!Im so on Bradders team here!Ive totally given up with them being a couple now.I cant wait till its over to be honest,I want to see Charlie get some stuff he can really get his teeth into,and killing Max would be just the Stuff!!! :Lol:

----------


## bradley_fan

Nigella I must say I am ashamed!! What ever happened to the master plan of kidnapping a few (annoying) eastend lads and lasses to help SAVE BRADLEY AND STACEY Don't give up yet folks maybe they can still yet be saved!!!! :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Nigella I must say I am ashamed!! What ever happened to the master plan of kidnapping a few (annoying) eastend lads and lasses to help SAVE BRADLEY AND STACEY Don't give up yet folks maybe they can still yet be saved!!!!


Yeah, come on troops try not to give up.......I reckon if you two stick to the orginal plan of kidnapping big Mo, we might get a happy resolution to the whole Bradley and Stacey situation, though I am not a happy bunny with Enders for messing up big time Bradley n Stace. However, Im not totally surprised as this is a trait of Enders!!! :Mad:  Sooooooooooo I can totally understand where Nigella is coming from when she says she cant wait for it to be over..... :Sick:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Nigella I must say I am ashamed!! What ever happened to the master plan of kidnapping a few (annoying) eastend lads and lasses to help SAVE BRADLEY AND STACEY Don't give up yet folks maybe they can still yet be saved!!!!


 Yeah but for one thing!This stuff will be already filmed!!! :Lol:  Im not gonna stress anymore about this couple,I love Bradders!so im with him!but i dont think Eastenders seriously care what we want!They just want sensational stuff!I think people will get annoyed with Stacey,but i cant do anything about that!!! :Lol:  C`mon Bradders!I am however still up for kidnapping big Mo!just for the laugh!

----------


## PR1811

No more pregnancies!!

Reading some of the rumours here there would surely be _no chance_ of them ever getting back together! Just the sleeping with someone else is damaging, if it's Max it's even worse and then if she got pregnant again and then didn't know the father. What next purposely tell Sean about the abortion and get him to put Bradley in hospital?!

My optimistic view is that Stacey will go to the party anyway just to surprise Bradley, he will be annoyed and when his 'mates' look down at her she starts to get a bit drunk, she sees Lydia flirting with Bradley and over-reacts she ends up getting thrown out and put in a cab. When she arrives back Max finds her out her head and listens to what she has to say, she makes a move on Max and he doesn't stop her. She wakes up the next morning and realises what she's done. Bradley is still livid and Lydia is a someone to talk to. Then either Stacey tries her best to win him back and succeeds OR tries to win him back but in some horrendous argument throws the fact she slept with Max in his face and we go the long way around to get them back together.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

I don't know if Max and Stacey will actually sleep together, it might just be a kiss. I don't think Bradley would ever forgive Stacey if they actually had sex. It's the ultimate betrayal. Even if they've split up. 

I think it would be ridiculous for Stacey to get pregnant again. If it is intentional to get back at Bradley, or to get him back, then it's going over the same storyline, as the thing with Den and Zoe. If it is accidental then it makes her look really thick. I think the magazine has got it's wires crossed. I'm not saying it wouldn't be alright as a storyline, but I don't think they'd go down that road again. 

I think it's great that Bradley and Stacey are getting more action again at last! yah! I'm liking these storylines. It challenges their relationship, and as long as they are both in the square it's never going to be over. They should create drama for the pair!

----------


## Nigella harman

> I don't know if Max and Stacey will actually sleep together, it might just be a kiss. I don't think Bradley would ever forgive Stacey if they actually had sex. It's the ultimate betrayal. Even if they've split up. 
> 
> I think it would be ridiculous for Stacey to get pregnant again. If it is intentional to get back at Bradley, or to get him back, then it's going over the same storyline, as the thing with Den and Zoe. If it is accidental then it makes her look really thick. I think the magazine has got it's wires crossed. I'm not saying it wouldn't be alright as a storyline, but I don't think they'd go down that road again. 
> 
> I think it's great that Bradley and Stacey are getting more action again at last! yah! I'm liking these storylines. It challenges their relationship, and as long as they are both in the square it's never going to be over. They should create drama for the pair!


 I have to say,all this crap!!(oops sorry!) spells inhuge bright pink letters!*Its over!!*Whether we like ot or not,this stuff is unforgivable,and if they want Stacey to come across as a real bitch,then i think this storyline might just do the trick!Please,remind me never to vote for this show again!(I should have listened to Alan45!!!) :Lol:

----------


## slater girl

I would like bradley's mum to show up again and meet stacey and give her views on her as stacey has never met his real mum and does his real mum like stacey as it has never been done.Or one of his younger brothers or sisters to show up from max's previous marriage from bradley's real mum would be good as well as max may have more than one child from his real mum, what do you think

I would also like one of bradley's ex girlfriends from tring to show up on the square or some of his old schoolfriends from tring and meet his current girlfriend stacey and give their views on stacey as i would to have fireworks from stacey to meeting his schoolfriends and his old girlfriend as she has know him since school and stacey hates her and what stacey's reaction would be as well.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> *Its over!!*


Well thanks for breaking it to me gently!  :Crying:   :Lol:   Would like think there's a little bit of hope, and believe that there's a crack of light at the end of the very dark tunnel!!! lol

Though be honest have to say it isn't looking good. :Sad:  

EDIT: Also there doesnt seem to be the chemistry between the two, like there was at the beginning.  I think EE have ground down these characters soooo much with misery and ongoing problems that it would be kinder on them and the fans, if EE did split the couple up!! Either that or give them a break (ie, some happiness)!!! As always with EE, they started out promising enough, then EE starting piling on them the usual crap.

----------


## slater girl

Inside soap has says that they are together into early 2007 so they must sort everything out by the end of the year, i reckon that why in the january webcam, bradley is saying he is getting alot of attention from women, i reckon stacey is trying to win him back.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Well thanks for breaking it to me gently!    Would like think there's a little bit of hope, and believe that there's a crack of light at the end of the very dark tunnel!!! lol
> 
> Though be honest have to say it isn't looking good. 
> 
> EDIT: Also there doesnt seem to be the chemistry between the two, like there was at the beginning.  I think EE have ground down these characters soooo much with misery and ongoing problems that it would be kinder on them and the fans, if EE did split the couple up!! Either that or give them a break (ie, some happiness)!!! As always with EE, they started out promising enough, then EE starting piling on them the usual crap.


 Just wanted to make sure you heard me!!!!(I was in a moood this morning(of sorts!)My cat wrecked the house,Made an illegal manouver onto the kitchen worktop to nick a kitchen sponge :Searchme:  Got her collar tag(from accessorise :Thumbsup:  )stuck in the drainer thing which had loads of glasses on it and you guessed it,pulled,still stuck,drainer and all the glasses shattered on the floor! :Wal2l:   :Rotfl:  I laughed for a long while and then spent forever hoovering. :Thumbsdown: She actually ran upstairs with the piggin drainer still attached!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Just wanted to make sure you heard me!!!!(I was in a moood this morning(of sorts!)My cat wrecked the house,Made an illegal manouver onto the kitchen worktop to nick a kitchen sponge Got her collar tag(from accessorise )stuck in the drainer thing which had loads of glasses on it and you guessed it,pulled,still stuck,drainer and all the glasses shattered on the floor!  I laughed for a long while and then spent forever hoovering.She actually ran upstairs with the piggin drainer still attached!


Aw.....blessss, but if you will try and accessorise these animals  :Lol:  .....hope it wasnt dressed up in a sailor's outfit, or was wearing a matching scarf and earmuffs  :EEK!:  

Yep I got your message loud and clear......the future is looking bleak for Bradders and Stace!  :Sad:   (yawns)

----------


## diamond1

> Aw.....blessss, but if you will try and accessorise these animals  .....hope it wasnt dressed up in a sailor's outfit, or was wearing a matching scarf and earmuffs  
> 
> Yep I got your message loud and clear......the future is looking bleak for Bradders and Stace!   (yawns)


 stacey and bradley splitting up..is the best news I have heard all Day!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> stacey and bradley splitting up..is the best news I have heard all Day!!


Then all I can think is that you have had a pretty dire day, D1!  :Lol:

----------


## bradley_fan

> Then all I can think is that you have had a pretty dire day, D1!


Lmao!! :Lol:  That really made me laugh!
Well if it's true Stacey gets it on with Max ( :Sick:  ) It would definetly be the very end of our Bracey! Can't see how Bradley could forgive either of them (and I don't blame him!!)

----------


## Nigella harman

OMG!Ive had a reply from Eastenders! :Rotfl:  It really is groundbreaking news,after all the rumours,speculation,tall tails and arguements by the said happy (or downright miserable!) couple,I asked the simple question,after all the support we have given you and Ginga and gobby,are you really going to split them up for good and get our backs up!and the answer was!..............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .... :Ponder:  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .................................................. ..................................................  ...............................Keep watching!  :Lweek: Thank the lord i got up of my  :Moonie:  and asked them a question!it was really worth while!!! :Lol:   :Rotfl:  I feel as though ive just visited Yoda!The amazing amount of knowledge i now have before me!!! :Rotfl: (The questions page on the Eastenders site really is a fountain of knowledge!)I also asked,how many children will i have,will i eventually marry the current Mr Harman and will i ever be rich,guess what they said..............................................  ....................................Keep watching!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> OMG!Ive had a reply from Eastenders! It really is groundbreaking news,after all the rumours,speculation,tall tails and arguements by the said happy (or downright miserable!) couple,I asked the simple question,after all the support we have given you and Ginga and gobby,are you really going to split them up for good and get our backs up!and the answer was!..............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .... ..................................................  ...............................Keep watching! Thank the lord i got up of my  and asked them a question!it was really worth while!!!  I feel as though ive just visited Yoda!The amazing amount of knowledge i now have before me!!!(The questions page on the Eastenders site really is a fountain of knowledge!)I also asked,how many children will i have,will i eventually marry the current Mr Harman and will i ever be rich,guess what they said..............................................  ....................................Keep watching!!!


Aw.....bless, enlightened one!  :Rotfl:  What a day you have had! Maybe you should have sent an e mail to Points of View instead!!! Ol' terry wouldnt have given you the brush off, like those swines at EE! Though the reply you got did make me laugh - keep on watching!  :Lol:  Now dont you be running off to the tabloids to leak that gem of info, Yoda! lol

----------


## slater girl

> Spoiler:    OMG!Ive had a reply from Eastenders! It really is groundbreaking news,after all the rumours,speculation,tall tails and arguements by the said happy (or downright miserable!) couple,I asked the simple question,after all the support we have given you and Ginga and gobby,are you really going to split them up for good and get our backs up!and the answer was!.............................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .... .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ...............................Keep watching! Thank the lord i got up of my  and asked them a question!it was really worth while!!!  I feel as though ive just visited Yoda!The amazing amount of knowledge i now have before me!!!(The questions page on the Eastenders site really is a fountain of knowledge!)I also asked,how many children will i have,will i eventually marry the current Mr Harman and will i ever be rich,guess what they said.............................................. ....................................Keep watching!!!


What did you hear was it good news as i hoped it was as you mentioned yoda, so it must be good news as i hope they come out of it and still be together as i want some happy storylines for bradley and stacey, what exactly did eastenders tell you and please don't tell the tabloids or soap magazines as i want it to be kept secret please as you said when you spoke to them and that you had your prayers answered.

I heard in inside soap yearbook 2007, that bradley and stacey are still together, so they must of given you more detailed information about them to make you happy as you gave it the thumpsup, so i hope it is good news.

I have contacted you on digital spy forum and i hope you will reply and tell me in private please what they said please.

----------


## Jojo

> What did you hear was it good news as i hoped it was as you mentioned yoda, so it must be good news as i hope they come out of it and still be together as i want some happy storylines for bradley and stacey, what exactly did eastenders tell you and please don't tell the tabloids or soap magazines as i want it to be kept secret please as you said when you spoke to them that you prayers have been answered.
> 
> I have contacted you on digital spy forum and i hope you will reply and tell me in private please what they said please.


 I think they just told her to keep watching Slaters Girl.  Unless Nigella H is keeping something else from all of us  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

lol. Funny stuff isn't it?! 

I don't think we need to shut the thread just yet. I'm sure there's loads more to come with these two. Even if they split up eventually, it seems to go on forever!

Heard a rumour on here a while ago that Max will tell Bradley about him and Stacey, and tell him it was all her, and split them us. Nobody told me who the source was, so if somebody knows can they tell me please?!    

I'm still confused. One magazine says Bradley dumps Stacey, although it seems that they get back together, from what people have told me about the webcam.       
And is the thing between Max and Stacey cheating?! It's not if Bradley has dumped her!

----------


## Siobhan

The spark has gone from these too.. On friday when bradley left the house, it just seemed like a goodbye for some reason.. I know they will be together a while longer but it seemed like an end

----------


## littlemo

> The spark has gone from these too.. On friday when bradley left the house, it just seemed like a goodbye for some reason.. I know they will be together a while longer but it seemed like an end


Yeah I got that! 'Goodbye'  :Crying:  He was only going across the street! lol. 
It was like what is with all the negativity.

----------


## Nigella harman

> The spark has gone from these too.. On friday when bradley left the house, it just seemed like a goodbye for some reason.. I know they will be together a while longer but it seemed like an end


Yeah,i agree the spark has been written out!!! :Thumbsdown:  So im hoping they find a new exciting chick for Bradders and Stacey can go back to shouting and nicking lip glosses off the front of magazines!! I was joking about Yoda!Slater girl! :Rotfl:  I dont know what you are reading into that but it did make me laugh!! :Rotfl:  They fobbed me off,laughed in my face! :Lol:  told me to keep watching!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   I thought they came across abit smug,the main reason i wrote was cos A-someone i know did and actually got a reply with some info ages ago,(about Deano!!)and B-i voted for the show in my mind to say yeah we like this dont mess it up,so what do they do!!!Did i say my prayers had been answered!!!Well ive got a nice life and a fab boyf so maybe they have!!!!To be honest Ive never prayed for anything on Eastenders (apart from maybe once or twice when Dennis was half naked and i said thankyou God!!)

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah,i agree the spark has been written out!!! So im hoping they find a new exciting chick for Bradders and Stacey can go back to shouting and nicking lip glosses off the front of magazines!! To be honest Ive never prayed for anything on Eastenders (apart from maybe once or twice when Dennis was half naked and i said thankyou God!!)


I don't know if Bradley will go for anyone exciting again. I think he'll probably go for someone now that what you see is what you get. Sad though it is! I still think him and Stacey belong together.

Agree with you about Dennis wow! Sean is starting to have the same effect on me though. I'm definetely seeing potential.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I don't know if Bradley will go for anyone exciting again. I think he'll probably go for someone now that what you see is what you get. Sad though it is! I still think him and Stacey belong together.
> 
> Agree with you about Dennis wow! Sean is starting to have the same effect on me though. I'm definetely seeing potential.


 Of course he`ll go for someone exciting!! :Cheer:  Thats his type!!Stacey hasnt been too nice to him lately,thats what has worn him down,not the fact shes exciting!I have to say Sean just doesnt do it for me at all!!I saw in the Daily Mirror,they had a pic of him and a werewolf next to him on their seperated at birth section! :Rotfl:  It tickled me!!! :Rotfl:  (*BAR OF SOAP FOR SCRUFFY PLEASE!!!!)*

----------


## littlemo

> Of course he`ll go for someone exciting!! Thats his type!!Stacey hasnt been too nice to him lately,thats what has worn him down,not the fact shes exciting!I have to say Sean just doesnt do it for me at all!!I saw in the Daily Mirror,they had a pic of him and a werewolf next to him on their seperated at birth section! It tickled me!!! (*BAR OF SOAP FOR SCRUFFY PLEASE!!!!)*


lol. I knew you'd have something to say about Sean.  :Smile:  

Maybe your right about Bradley, but I'm not sure what Lydia's like. She works in the bank, i'm not sure if she'll be in Stacey's league for excitement. Of course nothing probably will happen between them. Unless she becomes a longterm character, and it finishes between him and Stacey permanently. Might not stop him looking though!  

What do you think will happen between Stacey and Max then?! Do you reckon they'll just kiss, or will they actually sleep together?! And do you think Bradley will walk in on them as soon as it happens, or will it take a few weeks/months for stuff to hit the fan!

----------


## Siobhan

What makes me think that lydia will be one of those girls with a stupid laugh and constantly think Bradley is funny

----------


## Nigella harman

> lol. I knew you'd have something to say about Sean.  
> 
> Maybe your right about Bradley, but I'm not sure what Lydia's like. She works in the bank, i'm not sure if she'll be in Stacey's league for excitement. Of course nothing probably will happen between them. Unless she becomes a longterm character, and it finishes between him and Stacey permanently. Might not stop him looking though!  
> 
> What do you think will happen between Stacey and Max then?! Do you reckon they'll just kiss, or will they actually sleep together?! And do you think Bradley will walk in on them as soon as it happens, or will it take a few weeks/months for stuff to hit the fan!


 It says he meets her through work,not definately at work,she could be a caterer or party organiser or anything,hes organising the Christmas party at the same time he meets her ,besides,She fancies him,it doesnt say he fancies her............! :Ninja: I think she will sleep with max and it will come out later(lord knows how!) and we will have some cracking scenes to watch between Max and Bradley,probably Jim too!Now that im looking forward to!I think for the first time Bradders will see his Dad for exactly what he is!Max did the dirty on him for another woman when he was a kid,looks like its going to happen again!I wonder if Stacey gets pregnant or if she pretends to be to make Max sweat!?And thats why he tells Bradley(if thats true!)

----------


## littlemo

> It says he meets her through work,not definately at work,she could be a caterer or party organiser or anything,hes organising the Christmas party at the same time he meets her ,besides,She fancies him,it doesnt say he fancies her............!I think she will sleep with max and it will come out later(lord knows how!) and we will have some cracking scenes to watch between Max and Bradley,probably Jim too!Now that im looking forward to!I think for the first time Bradders will see his Dad for exactly what he is!Max did the dirty on him for another woman when he was a kid,looks like its going to happen again!I wonder if Stacey gets pregnant or if she pretends to be to make Max sweat!?And thats why he tells Bradley(if thats true!)


Yeah. I didn't think that Lydia could be to do with the party. That's an idea.  :Smile:  Although how long would it take to organise? would it keep her around?!

Max and Bradley fighting it's going to be hot! lol. It's a shame cause I'm liking Max and Bradley's relationship at the moment. Max can be a bit harsh sometimes, but it's nice for Bradley to have a dad in his life. How would they mend this?! Surely they'd have to eventually cause that's the whole purpose of bringing in his family isn't it?! Or is it going to be another Den/Dennis situation?! Where they never really make it up, and it just goes round and round in circles.

----------


## slater girl

> posted by relugus
> I think she does it in a moment of rage and heartbreak. Remember Sean said that when Stacey's temper (which seems to be a family trait is on fire, it takes days for her to calm down. Max is apparently shocked by what has occurred at the party.
> 
> I think the prime motivation behind it is the abortion; Bradley's reason for not wanting a child was Max. By ending his relationship with her, he has made the sacrifice of her child meaningless.
> If Stacey were really nasty about it she could simply tell Sean and unleash hell, but it looks likely that it is Jean who does that.
> 
> Perhaps Sean is right in his belief that people from different social classes should not mix.






> posted by nigella harman
> Hed be wrong!Im supposed to be posh and my boyf isnt and we get on great!I get the impression she wants to make him sorry!to regret it and want her back,hence the flirting,short skirts,this business with his Dad.I guess thats why she doesnt use the stuff about the abortion and tell Sean,she wants Bradley back,not Dead!


 I think stacey wants bradley to regret dumping her and that she is taking it all out on him as he broke up with her as stacey does not want to lose him as she told max that she never had loved someone as much as bradley and he is an important person in her life when she was going for the abortion.

I think stacey is flirting with him in the webcam snippets in january 8th and 9th and does not tell sean about the abortion as stacey still loves bradley and cannot bear to lose him as she wants bradley to be apart of her life still as she has no friends now much apart from her brother and bradley before ruby left and stacey is trying to win him back and that is why stacey does not tell sean about her abortion as she still loves bradley deep down and it has become an obession to stacey now to win him back and get rid of this lydia women as she is a threat to stacey to get bradley back.

I think stacey knows max is the reason bradley did not want the child as bradley told stacey that he blames max for ruining his childhood in the abortion clinic and he did not want to do the same to their child and that is why stacey gets back at bradley that way by sleeping with max as it is like a circle that started from max which followed on to bradley which made bradley not have their child and that is why stacey is lashing out as she may feel bradley has given up on her when stacey has not given up on him and their relationship together as a couple and that explains her flirting with bradley in the webcam in january.

As stacey still loves him but issues need sorting out between them first if they are to save their relationship and make a fresh start together as a couple but they both need to talk about the abortion so the air is clear for them to start the relationship again from stratch and discuss their problems before they do something again like having a child together.

----------


## PR1811

The spoilers for December 24th - 1st Jan have been posted, and no mention of either of them  :Sad: 

Perhaps they are saving them for next Christmas for a big Christmas day wedding! Right? Anyone? Bah!  :Crying: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Nigella harman

> The spoilers for December 24th - 1st Jan have been posted, and no mention of either of them 
> 
> Perhaps they are saving them for next Christmas for a big Christmas day wedding! Right? Anyone? Bah!


 I think theyre already done!Sorry guys!I dont think this new producer guy likes them together,hes starting with a clean slate for the new year.It doesnt matter what we want,I mean look at the EE web page,90% dont like Ian and Jane together but its looking very much as though they will be fine and together after the wedding! :Angry:  Its the total opposite for Bradders and Stacey but they obviously arent interested! :Searchme:

----------


## slater girl

Look at the inside soap yearbook 2007, they are still a big couple in the 2007 plotlines with their loyalties torn over the affair with sean and tanya in the soap year book, so he must like bradley and stacey as why would they keep them together otherwise, please does anybody else agree with me here.

I bet alot of soap fans have forgotton about this inside soap yearbook 2007 as it has a list of soap character and who too watch in 2007 and bradley and stacey was one of the soap couples to look out for.

----------


## littlemo

> The spoilers for December 24th - 1st Jan have been posted, and no mention of either of them 
> 
> Perhaps they are saving them for next Christmas for a big Christmas day wedding! Right? Anyone? Bah!


I've seen the spoilers too but I think there's a lot more to the christmas week that they are letting on. I can't see Xmas going by without some drama going on with the Slaters or Brannings. They are both newly constructed families, and I'm sure they'll want to use them over Xmas. 

What's happening with Jean do you think? I thought she'd play a part at Xmas, but it seems not.

----------


## littlemo

> Look at the inside soap yearbook 2007, they are still a big couple in the 2007 plotlines with their loyalties torn over the affair with sean and tanya in the soap year book, so he must like bradley and stacey as why would they keep them together otherwise, please does anybody else agree with me here.
> 
> I bet alot of soap fans have forgotton about this inside soap yearbook 2007 as it has a list of soap character and who too watch in 2007.


Yeah, but maybe they changed their minds?! 

I think we've all been confused about what's going on. But can they do a storyline between Max and Stacey, and then do a storyline involving Tanya and Sean, and then those two being why they split up rather than what happened between Stacey and Bradley's dad. 

I am definetely confused!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Look at the inside soap yearbook 2007, they are still a big couple in the 2007 plotlines in the soap book, so he must like bradley and stacey as why would they keep them together otherwise, please does anybody else agree with me here.


 To be honest no!I think what they are talking about there is the same storyline as is in Inside soap,soaplife and All about soap,at the end of the preview in the year book thingy it says do they look else where for love,Thats the Max and Lydia stuff isnt it.Theyve just got it running before christmas and dragging its miserable self out till after christmas!! :Lol:  Ive faced it.They are over and i think its for good.Im just thinking about the stuff with Bradders and Max now,I dont really want to see Stacey turn into some kind of Bunny boiler.Id rather it was just finished,no revenge etc,but it will lead to young Bradders getting some interesting stuff and although the thought of Stacey "bonking" Max makes me wanna  :Sick:   I do love Max and am looking forward to the Brannings trauma.Looking at the christmas stuff,it does look a bit weak,but we usually have a big couple who have loads of romantic stuff going on,there isnt one now,so that has gone! :Thumbsdown:  Having Stacey going back to being a bitch takes her out of the main player stuff which is all featured over Christmas.Thats for families and love! :Heart:  And in Eastenders case death and despair!!! :Rotfl:  I cant believe they are going to kill Santa!!says it all really doesnt it!!! :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## littlemo

I'm still living in hope that Bradley and Stacey will sort it out. If Max isn't malicious about it, and doesn't tell Bradley she tried it on with him (maybe sleeps with him, but maybe not). It doesn't have to end badly does it?! Too optimistic (maybe), but it could be that Stacey's drunk, she makes a fool of herself, maybe out of revenge at the time, but regrets it later. And then Max agrees he won't say anything. And it's just a stupid mistake.

O.k. it does seem very unrealistic in soapland, but stranger things have happened.

O.k a more likely occurence, Bradley and Stacey split up, Stacey goes off with Max, then Stacey fights to get Bradley back only for when she does get him to have Max reveal all. It'd definetely be more dramatic! It does sound good!

----------


## littlemo

Does anyone else think it would be good if Lauren told Bradley about Stacey and Max?! She could just mention in passing that she saw them together and they were looking cosy or something, and then he could add things up. It could be good.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Does anyone else think it would be good if Lauren told Bradley about Stacey and Max?! She could just mention in passing that she saw them together and they were looking cosy or something, and then he could add things up. It could be good.


 I seriously dont think this is going to be an affair,I saw a piece a while ago about whats coming up for Max and they say he loves his wife but someone basically offers it to him on a plate and he just takes it.Thats it.I think its a wham bam thankyou mam and then the fall out afterwards.Max loves his son,but he will know what hes done,i expect Bradley will recieve a few expensive presents to ease Maxs guilt.As long as Bradley doesnt know Max will think hes got it all under control,when Bradley finds out,he`ll lose his son.

----------


## littlemo

Do you think Bradley will keep it from Tanya, because I think she'd leave Max after finding that out?! 

You wouldn't think he'd cover for him a second time though would you?! Especially since it's Stacey he gets it on with.

There's no excuse for having sex with your son's girlfriend is there?! Even if they are split up at the time. He should know better. What an idiot! lol.

Actually if it happens on the night that Stacey's drunk, it seems like Max is a lot more 'there' than Stacey is. We know from past experience than Stacey can only get it on with a guy she doesn't care about unless she's plastered. Max should say no, and walk her home.

----------


## bradley#1

well, im keeping faith for these two. hopefully the whole situation will play out like this.

stacey goes to the christmas party, and then  bradley has a pop at her. she then gets horribly drunk and is kicked out of the party where she get into a cab to walford, bradley tries to catch her but he is too late and makes his own way back. meanwhile stacey stumbles out of the cab into the square and is spotted by  max who takes her back to the house where they have a chat. the next thing you know one thing leads to another and they're snogging on the couch at this moment bradley walks in (cliche). bradley then dumps stacey and storms out. stacey is now in competition with that lydia girl for bradley, bradley then realises he is in love with stacey and that stacey really loves him and then they're back together.

 :Thumbsup:  there you are, fairytale ending :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I hope there is a moment when Bradley walks in on them, rather than him just being told about it. Although maybe it'll create a more graphic image in his head if he has to imagine.  :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> What did you hear was it good news as i hoped it was as you mentioned yoda, so it must be good news as i hope they come out of it and still be together as i want some happy storylines for bradley and stacey, what exactly did eastenders tell you and please don't tell the tabloids or soap magazines as i want it to be kept secret please as you said when you spoke to them and that you had your prayers answered.


Wow..this thread has been pretty active today!  

Very funny, Slater girl!  :Lol:  Erm....I hope you were joking! :Smile:  

I couldnt give a monkey's scrotum about what's going to happen anymore to these two, cause either way for me Enders have messed up this couple big time.  :Thumbsdown:  Just chuffed that woman who plays Jane's mum hasnt brought along that scruffy mutt (that far too clever for its own good dog, Pippin, from that children's prog she was in) with her! lol

Yeah, LM we shall have to keep this thread going, its our little community where we can vent our frustrations and have a chuckle! Plus there will always stuff to discuss pertaining to Bradders and Stace (as long as they remain in EE) even if/when they are no more as a couple!

----------


## PR1811

I'll keep popping in. Keep the place warm and dry for _when_ Bradley and Stacey get back together!  :Smile:   :Crying:

----------


## slater girl

> Filming today: Episode 1143 Tx: 08/01/07
> BRADLEY: Why do I attract the dominant type, do you think, Peggy?
> PEGGY: Maybe because you're easily dominated





> Filming today: 
> Episode 1144 Tx: 09/01/06
> STACEY: Freezing! I hate this job in winter.
> MICKEY: Well if you will wear a skirt like that...


I get the feeling from these spoilers from the bbc webcam that stacey is trying to win bradley back in the new year after her fling with max as she may regret sleeping with max and now stacey is in competition with lydia now for bradley and stacey now knows she must get rid of lydia so she can get back together with bradley as bradley is saying to peggy that he is getting alot of attention of women, as i reckon stacey is one of them as she is wearing a short skirt to try to get him back from lydia , what do you think.

Otherwise why would stacey wear a short skirt in winter, unless stacey is trying to get bradley back from lydia as stacey is supposed to be jealous of her being with bradley or lydia is still hanging around bradley even in the square that is what i think, what do you think.

I mean in an earlier edition of inside a few months ago, they said they would be alot of falling out over the abortion and bradley and stacey would have a rocky road ahead for the young lovers as kate harwood said, does anybody else remember this.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Wow..this thread has been pretty active today!  
> 
> Very funny, Slater girl!  Erm....I hope you were joking! 
> 
> I couldnt give a monkey's scrotum about what's going to happen anymore to these two, cause either way for me Enders have messed up this couple big time.  Just chuffed that woman who plays Jane's mum hasnt brought along that scruffy mutt (that far too clever for its own good dog, Pippin, from that children's prog she was in) with her! lol
> 
> Yeah, LM we shall have to keep this thread going, its our little community where we can vent our frustrations and have a chuckle! Plus there will always stuff to discuss pertaining to Bradders and Stace (as long as they remain in EE) even if/when they are no more as a couple!


 Well im not going anywhere.I sometimes wonder if im more hooked on these places than the actual shows im talking about!!!I have a really good active busy life but i just cant keep away!!! :Thumbsup:  Anyway.Im preparing for a backlash,I am very excited!Ive got a pic of Bradders new love interest im going to scan!and after all this stress and hearing Lacey wingeing about being in a soap couple(Shes insane!)Im looking at this girl and thinking A-she looks really nice and( even though Stace fans will never admit it! :Lol:  ) really pretty! and B-why shouldnt Charlie have a nice love interest and be shoved to the side just cos Lacey wants to go back to faking muggings and nicking lipglosses!! :Searchme:  It says on the front of Inside Soap "Meet Bradleys new Love!".Is this the new Mrs Branning!?Sorry about the scan quality,its a bit ropey today(dunno why!)

----------


## slater girl

I know bradley might be with lydia at christmas and stacey might be with max, but in soaplife it says on the next issue on the back cover that stacey has an xmas shocker for bradley at christmas and the arrow is pointing to bradley.

I reckon stacey is pregnant with bradley's baby as i know she sleeps with max on an one night stand when she was drunk, but she has slept with bradley the most times since living together at number 41 with sean and ruby and they may of had sex with no protection this time and now stacey is pregnant and that is her christmas shock for him as they was a rumour that she is going to get pregnant again for new year, but it might not be max's child as it could be bradley child instead, especially if she is with max and bradley is with lydia, it would shock bradley to the core and i think this time he might not have a choice but be a father to stacey new baby if she is expecting his child as it would be a good way for stacey to trap bradley for good this time or keep his child as stacey would have apart of bradley growing inside of her and bradley would have to pay child maintence for his child what do you think.

It would make bradley torn as he is happy with his new girlfriend lydia but his ex girlfriend stacey is pregnant with his child would really shock fans everywhere as i reckon stacey would keep his baby this time around as it is her child that she had with bradley as she still loves him deep down and i could not see stacey getting rid of this one as bradley would always be linked to stacey through his child with her for the rest of his life and his child with stacey and bradley might have to help stacey name this child of theirs as well, what do you think.

----------


## Joy2286

> Anyway.Im preparing for a backlash,I am very excited!Ive got a pic of Bradders new love interest im going to scan!and after all this stress and hearing Lacey wingeing about being in a soap couple(Shes insane!)Im looking at this girl and thinking A-she looks really nice and( even though Stace fans will never admit it! ) really pretty! and B-why shouldnt Charlie have a nice love interest and be shoved to the side just cos Lacey wants to go back to faking muggings and nicking lipglosses!!


Totally agree with what you say about Lydia- she does look really pretty. 

OMG! Lacey whinging about being in a soap couple? No way! But I thought she and Charlie loved working together?  :Ponder:   Have to say I think Charlie's a brilliant actor and (dare I say it) sometimes (ok a lot of the time) his talents are overshadowed by Lacey (not that she isn't amazing- cos believe me I think she's the best actress on telly today) but it'd just be nice to get to see Charlie really show off what he can do a bit more

----------


## Nigella harman

> Totally agree with what you say about Lydia- she does look really pretty. 
> 
> OMG! Lacey whinging about being in a soap couple? No way! But I thought she and Charlie loved working together?   Have to say I think Charlie's a brilliant actor and (dare I say it) sometimes (ok a lot of the time) his talents are overshadowed by Lacey (not that she isn't amazing- cos believe me I think she's the best actress on telly today) but it'd just be nice to get to see Charlie really show off what he can do a bit more


 Flippin hec!That was quick!!! :Rotfl: scroll back a bit(quite a bit actually!) theres an interview i found a while ago!good luck!we are known to waffle on here! :Ninja:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Joy2286

Lol! Probs a good job I'm not in Uni this afternoon then lol!

----------


## Joy2286

Well after an hour and a half of browsing through this topic my eyes are beginning to feel the strain lol!  :Wub:  

Have to say this forum, and this topic in particular has got itself a new devotee so  :Thumbsup:  and hello everyone lol!

And finally I have one last thing to say.....

LONG LIVE BRACEY!!!
(if the writers do ever get their backsides in gear and sort this shambles that's meant to happen over Christmas out  :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:  )

----------


## slater girl

I know bradley might be with lydia at christmas and stacey might be with max, but in soaplife it says on the next issue on the back cover that stacey has an xmas shocker for bradley at christmas and the arrow is pointing to bradley.

I reckon stacey is pregnant with bradley's baby as i know she sleeps with max on an one night stand when she was drunk, but she has slept with bradley the most times since living together at number 41 with sean and ruby and they may of had sex with no protection this time and now stacey is pregnant and that is her christmas shock for him as they was a rumour that she is going to get pregnant again for new year, but it might not be max's child as it could be bradley child instead, especially if she is with max and bradley is with lydia, it would shock bradley to the core and i think this time he might not have a choice but be a father to stacey new baby if she is expecting his child as it would be a good way for stacey to trap bradley for good this time or keep his child as stacey would have apart of bradley growing inside of her and bradley would have to pay child maintence for his child what do you think.

It would make bradley torn as he is happy with his new girlfriend lydia but his ex girlfriend stacey is pregnant with his child would really shock fans everywhere as i reckon stacey would keep his baby this time around as it is her child that she had with bradley as she still loves him deep down and i could not see stacey getting rid of this one as bradley would always be linked to stacey through his child with her for the rest of his life and his child with stacey and bradley might have to help stacey name this child of theirs as well, what do you think.

----------


## slater girl

No they said in the new year that she will get pregnant and it could be from bradley as stacey and bradley broke up over christmas but stacey has slept with bradley the most times at it could of been conceived before they left number 41 and the baby may of been conceived before they broke up as stacey is pregnant by him now as in the xmas issue of soaplife it says that stacey has an shocker to tell bradley over christmas and it is pointing to him, so i reckon stacey is pregnant by him before they split up and now stacey has found out she is expecting bradley's child.

Also stacey may of only slept with max once but bradley is with his new girlfriend now lydia and this would make bradley realise that he may have no choice but be a father to stacey's child this time as stacey will likely keep the baby this time around as his is the father of this child which he did conceive with stacey and will likely have to support the child stacey is likely to have as bradley is likely to become an father again to stacey's child.

But it could shock bradley if he found out that his ex girlfriend stacey is pregnant with his child as bradley may feel he has to be a part of the baby's life now for good and that would make bradley always tied to stacey somehow and he would have to help stacey raise the child or be apart of the child life and may even have to help stacey name there child together what do you think.

I mean if stacey kept the baby she had with bradley, i wonder how his current girlfriend lydia would react to his ex-girlfriend stacey is pregnant with his child, as bradley may start to realise that he does love stacey and the pair of them eventually getting back together as stacey and bradley might realise that they are meant to be together and bradley is stacey's one true love, what do you think.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Well after an hour and a half of browsing through this topic my eyes are beginning to feel the strain lol!  
> 
> Have to say this forum, and this topic in particular has got itself a new devotee so  and hello everyone lol!
> 
> And finally I have one last thing to say.....
> 
> LONG LIVE BRACEY!!!
> (if the writers do ever get their backsides in gear and sort this shambles that's meant to happen over Christmas out   )


 Ah! well done!it is a killer on the old eyeballs!!! :EEK!:  Glad to see youve settled! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Joy2286

Thanks hun! I'm so glad I've managed to find some forums to discuss all the EE gossip with- just gutted that I'll be away over Christmas when all this Bracey stuff takes place so I won't be able to get on here and gossip about it. Thank God for VCRs- I'll just have to come on when I get back and be a week late lol

----------


## littlemo

I think people might be getting a bit carried away with this pregnancy thing. They said it was a rumour. The new Inside Soap magazine are putting Stacey in the pipeline for being pregnant, when we know it's Dawn. I think that could be what they were teasing us about. 

I'm thinking the shocker for Xmas will be Max. It would point to Bradley because he's his son. I do think it will take a bit longer for Bradley to find out than that. But maybe it's the magazine just getting carried away.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I think people might be getting a bit carried away with this pregnancy thing. They said it was a rumour. The new Inside Soap magazine are putting Stacey in the pipeline for being pregnant, when we know it's Dawn. I think that could be what they were teasing us about. 
> 
> I'm thinking the shocker for Xmas will be Max. It would point to Bradley because he's his son. I do think it will take a bit longer for Bradley to find out than that. But maybe it's the magazine just getting carried away.


 But seriously,what would you do if you were Bradley and you found that out,especially as he has already left him for another woman when he was 5!now hes totally betrayed him again!with his own ex!!!Thats seriously bad. :Angry:

----------


## littlemo

> Well im not going anywhere.I sometimes wonder if im more hooked on these places than the actual shows im talking about!!!I have a really good active busy life but i just cant keep away!!! Anyway.Im preparing for a backlash,I am very excited!Ive got a pic of Bradders new love interest im going to scan!and after all this stress and hearing Lacey wingeing about being in a soap couple(Shes insane!)Im looking at this girl and thinking A-she looks really nice and( even though Stace fans will never admit it! ) really pretty! and B-why shouldnt Charlie have a nice love interest and be shoved to the side just cos Lacey wants to go back to faking muggings and nicking lipglosses!! It says on the front of Inside Soap "Meet Bradleys new Love!".Is this the new Mrs Branning!?Sorry about the scan quality,its a bit ropey today(dunno why!)


It's not just cause I'm a Stacey fan, but that picture of Lydia doesn't bring out a good side to me. She's supposed to be sick in hospital though, so she'll probably look nicer in EE. 

No I don't want Bradley and Stacey to split up! I'm too upset about this!  :Crying:  

Please don't talk to me about Lydia being the next Mrs Branning, it depresses too much.

----------


## littlemo

> But seriously,what would you do if you were Bradley and you found that out,especially as he has already left him for another woman when he was 5!now hes totally betrayed him again!with his own ex!!!Thats seriously bad.


Yeah it's seriously awful! As I said before I think Max will be just as much to blame as Stacey, if not more. Stacey's 18, she's drunk, she's just been dumped by the love of her life. Max is a grown man who should know better. 

I think I might end up feeling sorry for Stacey.

----------


## Joy2286

I feel sorry for both of them-Bradley and Stacey. I think the problem why it all gets so messy is because they both love each other so much and that is why there is so much hurt involved. Some people will see it as Bradley's fault for pushing her into the abortion, some people will see it as Stacey's fault for ignoring Bradley when all he's tried to do is be there for her. At the end of the day it takes two people to make a relationship work and 9 times out of 10 when a relationship has problems there will be fault lying with both parties. 

However, whilst I am not convinced that this pregnancy storyline is true- what I do think is that Sean will find out about Stacey's abortion at some point- either Jean, Max or Tanya will break it to him and I can see a big showdown between him, Bradley and Stacey over it.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah it's seriously awful! As I said before I think Max will be just as much to blame as Stacey, if not more. Stacey's 18, she's drunk, she's just been dumped by the love of her life. Max is a grown man who should know better. 
> 
> I think I might end up feeling sorry for Stacey.


 If Stacey sleeps with bradleys dad to get at him then i will so not be feeling sorry for her,thats such a low move.I think that has to be a parting shot,theres no way i can see Bradley going back to her after that,and to be honest,i wouldnt want him to.Max is as bad,and if sober,worse.I think i will be feeling sorry for bradley considering.I think if this does happen people may not be too impressed with Stacey,look how they reacted to Ruby when she got nasty,and shed just lost everyone!

----------


## Joy2286

Taking a step back here- nowhere have we ever read that Stacey and Max sleep together-it could just be that they share a kiss- we all know how the magazines like to exaggerate things and perhaps we are jumping the gun a bit assuming they have a full-blown affair. It could be that Stacey feels awful afterwards and realises her mistake- goes grovelling to Bradley and, after a heated row or two, things get resolved and back to normal- who knows- we shall just have to "keep watching" as we're so regularly told

----------


## PR1811

Bah, the picture isn't working for me  :Sad:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Bah, the picture isn't working for me


 What do you mean when you click on it it doesnt come up,or you just wanna scratch her eyes out!! :Angry:   :Rotfl:  I think she looks nice,if Staceys awful to bradley i dont want him to be on his own.hes too good at doing that stuff!On the snippets shes really taking the p*ss out of him on the same day that lydia asks him out for a drink! :EEK!:  Not good.But then maybe she shouldnt need another woman sniffing around to not take the mick out of Bradders anyway. :Ninja:

----------


## littlemo

> If Stacey sleeps with bradleys dad to get at him then i will so not be feeling sorry for her,thats such a low move.I think that has to be a parting shot,theres no way i can see Bradley going back to her after that,and to be honest,i wouldnt want him to.Max is as bad,and if sober,worse.I think i will be feeling sorry for bradley considering.I think if this does happen people may not be too impressed with Stacey,look how they reacted to Ruby when she got nasty,and shed just lost everyone!


Yeah but you know how Stacey is, she's streetwise but she's very immature. She's a very emotional person, if somebody hurts her, her instinct is to hurt  back. She doesn't like being a doormat, and she's been one for far too long. It sounds like Max is way out of order! 

I'm a big Stacey fan, and I can't wait to see her back to her old self! As long as she and Bradley can patch things up eventually.  :Smile:

----------


## PR1811

> What do you mean when you click on it it doesnt come up,or you just wanna scratch her eyes out!!  I think she looks nice,if Staceys awful to bradley i dont want him to be on his own.hes too good at doing that stuff!On the snippets shes really taking the p*ss out of him on the same day that lydia asks him out for a drink! Not good.But then maybe she shouldnt need another woman sniffing around to not take the mick out of Bradders anyway.


lol, it just doesn't load just sits there scrolling and then times out  :Sad:

----------


## Nigella harman

> lol, it just doesn't load just sits there scrolling and then times out


 Ah!hun!Go to talk Walford,ive put it on there on the all about soap spoiler thread (i think!) :Confused:  I think its on the 2nd page of the thread.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Thanks for scanning that article, Nigella!!!  :Thumbsup:  

I must say, its probably not the best pic of the femme fatale Lydia (but then again she is lying down in a hospital bed, probably pretending to have something very contagious.... :Sick:  Sooooo we'll just have to erm...._keep on watching!_  :Lol:  

Welcome to the thread Joy2286!  :Smile:  We are a friendly bunch, just dont get Nigella started on Sean (she isnt keen on him! lol).

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah but you know how Stacey is, she's streetwise but she's very immature. She's a very emotional person, if somebody hurts her, her instinct is to hurt  back. She doesn't like being a doormat, and she's been one for far too long. It sounds like Max is way out of order! 
> 
> I'm a big Stacey fan, and I can't wait to see her back to her old self! As long as she and Bradley can patch things up eventually.


 Stacey a doormat!! :Rotfl:  I have to say after watching tonights show! :EEK!: It looks like when someone on Eastenders wants revenge from now on they really piggin mean business!!! :EEK!:  Firstly weve got Stacey getting her own back on Bradders(which we think is the Max thing)but the way this show is going,when Bradders finds out,I think hes gonna go to town on the lot of them!Eastenders seems very vengeful now that producer guy has got on board!What on earth will Bradders do!I think the fact that Stacey and max dont really think Bradley has it in him to be bad means that they and us could maybe expect Bradley to get them back good and proper!Now that would be exciting!!! :Cheer:  Stacey isnt getting back to her old self by the looks of it Little Mo,it looks as though they are making her worse.I think theyre going for a Janine type now.Just down and out bad,once she finds out about Jeans/her Dads secret after everything else that will be it.I dont think her and Bradley will have much going for them then!I think she might like Janine always have that hidden love for Bradders like Janine did for Paul Trueman but thats it.Sorry i forgot my paragraphs!! :Confused:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Thanks for scanning that article, Nigella!!!  
> 
> I must say, its probably not the best pic of the femme fatale Lydia (but then again she is lying down in a hospital bed, probably pretending to have something very contagious.... Sooooo we'll just have to erm...._keep on watching!_  
> 
> Welcome to the thread Joy2286!  We are a friendly bunch, just dont get Nigella started on Sean (she isnt keen on him! lol).


 Well yes,I think the poor girl was dying and having her eggs whipped out and every thing!!! she does look a little green there! :Sick:  Dont get me started on Sean! :Rotfl:  Says Pink Banana!of the Deano appreciation society!!! :Rotfl:  *DEANO AND PINK,SITTING IN A TREE!K *I *S *S *I *N *G!!* :Wub:

----------


## PR1811

I've tried the pic everywhere and it doesn't work  :Crying:   :Sad:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Well yes,I think the poor girl was dying and having her eggs whipped out and every thing!!! she does look a little green there! Dont get me started on Sean!Says Pink Banana!of the Deano appreciation society!!!*DEANO AND PINK,SITTING IN A TREE!K *I *S *S *I *N *G!!*


Eggs whipped out? You paint such a vivid picture, Nigella!  :EEK!:  

Now, now you know I cant stand Deanooooooooooooooo. :Mad:   If you try and make out I like the annoying little chump then (a) I shall be sick - already got a nasty cough, and flu like syptoms, and you will cause me to have a relapse  :Sick: ,  and (b) I shall have to tell everyone about your recent trip to London to STALK Deanoooooooo  :Ninja:  and the injunction that is now out against you, preventing you from going within 100 yards of him! :Stick Out Tongue: 

Im erm.....just joking, Nigella  :Big Grin:  (Whispers.....the stalking case hasnt gone to court yet) :Lol:  

Back on topic, I sincerely hope it isnt Max, that Stace goes 'undercover' with!!! (has both fingers crossed) Though its bound to be! Yuk!!!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Eggs whipped out? You paint such a vivid picture, Nigella!  
> 
> Now, now you know I cant stand Deanooooooooooooooo.  If you try and make out I like the annoying little chump then (a) I shall be sick - already got a nasty cough, and flu like syptoms, and you will cause me to have a relapse ,  and (b) I shall have to tell everyone about your recent trip to London to STALK Deanoooooooo  and the injunction that is now out against you, preventing you from going within 100 yards of him!
> 
> Im erm.....just joking, Nigella  (Whispers.....the stalking case hasnt gone to court yet) 
> 
> Back on topic, I sincerely hope it isnt Max, that Stace goes 'undercover' with!!! (has both fingers crossed) Though its bound to be! Yuk!!!


 WoW! ..................................Thats the last time i tell you a secret! :Angry:  Maybe thats why Lydia looks so green,shes just found out about Max and Stacey getting frisky......(there would be a green smilie but Pink has used a million and so im limited to the one!)

----------


## Joy2286

> Welcome to the thread Joy2286!  We are a friendly bunch, just dont get Nigella started on Sean (she isnt keen on him! lol).


Thanks for the welcome hun!

Hehe just like you said don't get Nigella started on Sean- don't get me started on Deano lol- there's only one word for him- plonker! Hehe 

Well just to stake my claim- well I don't need to cos it's under my username but just in case you were in any doubt- I'm deffo a Bradders girl!  :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Nigella harman

> I've tried the pic everywhere and it doesn't work


 This is for you PR! :Thumbsup:  Its pretty enormous!but there you go.Can you see it now or are you still having problems?talk about extreme close up!!!!!

----------


## Joy2286

Gotta say how wierd that looks to kind of see both Stacey and Lydia either side of Bradley! You can see both Stacey and Bradley and Lydia and Bradley as couples. I can't wait for the TV mags in a couple of weeks time when we'll get a better idea of what Lydia looks like as Lydia lol! (PS very lucky girl getting paid to flirt (perhaps more?) with Charlie I have to say!)

----------


## littlemo

> Gotta say how wierd that looks to kind of see both Stacey and Lydia either side of Bradley! You can see both Stacey and Bradley and Lydia and Bradley as couples. I can't wait for the TV mags in a couple of weeks time when we'll get a better idea of what Lydia looks like as Lydia lol! (PS very lucky girl getting paid to flirt (perhaps more?) with Charlie I have to say!)


lol. I love Bradley too! I've been having a go at him a bit too much lately, but I still care.  :Smile:  I think i'm a bit more partial towards Stacey though, so it's difficult! My opinion has changed since the abortion storyline. It might change back again soon. 

It's good to see you on the board. Just replied on DS to you and now you are here again! lol.

I was just saying I'm quite looking forward to Stacey and Max, just cause I think they are both very strong characters, and I think most of us have been waiting for this since Max arrived. I think having dramatic storylines is better than keeping Bradley and Stacey together and them being unhappy. It depresses them, and it depresses us. They've got to sort themselves out.

----------


## Joy2286

Thanks hun!

Yeah I know what you mean- you gotta keep it interesting and all that- cos not only do we get bored with the characters but the actors themselves get bored with the characters which isn't good at all. Plus I think both Lacey and Charlie are great actors and I'm looking forward to seeing them get their teeth into a meaty storyline again.

I've always been a Bradders fan  :Wub: - think it stems from feeling sorry for him cos of the way Stacey treated him when he first came into the show. I guess I can see a lot of myself in Bradley's character if that makes sense. But I love Stacey too cos I can see myself in her aswell!

Anyway Bracey fans I am off to bedfordshire- I've had great fun on here today so look forward to coming back for more chat tomorrow! Night! *waves*

----------


## littlemo

> I've always been a Bradders fan - think it stems from feeling sorry for him cos of the way Stacey treated him when he first came into the show. I guess I can see a lot of myself in Bradley's character if that makes sense. But I love Stacey too cos I can see myself in her aswell!


Yeah, my love for Bradley stemmed from then as well. He was so sweet at the beginning, it was adorable.  :Wub:  

He's changed quite a bit though. It's been less than a year, but I feel he's grown up loads. I miss the old Bradley! 

Stacey's fantastic! But I feel Bradley has changed her too much. Her temper and fiestiness Bradley loved at the beginning hasn't been there for a while (to the same extent that it was). That's why I am looking forward to the Max storyline. I think Lacey likes that side to her as well, so it's good to keep that  fresh.

----------


## PR1811

> This is for you PR! Its pretty enormous!but there you go.Can you see it now or are you still having problems?talk about extreme close up!!!!!


That one worked thanks Nigella  :Thumbsup:  

She looks ok, but she can never replace Stacey!  :Wub:  I have a morbid curiosity as to what happens next!

----------


## Joy2286

I think a lot of the change in their characters though has been to do with the reintroduction to their lives of missing family members- ie. Max and Sean. 

I wouldn't say Bradley has changed Stacey all that much except perhaps she is maybe a bit more thoughtful towards others than she was. She can still give as good as she gets- as we saw with Preeti the other week

Anyway really am off now! Night all xxx

----------


## littlemo

> I think a lot of the change in their characters though has been to do with the reintroduction to their lives of missing family members- ie. Max and Sean. 
> 
> I wouldn't say Bradley has changed Stacey all that much except perhaps she is maybe a bit more thoughtful towards others than she was. She can still give as good as she gets- as we saw with Preeti the other week
> 
> Anyway really am off now! Night all xxx


Night x 

I agree that Stacey can go to battle with the best of them, but she's usually protecting her friends or family, rather than looking after herself. Thinking about the abortion situation specifically. 

I know once she loses Bradley she'll be able to say what she thinks again (Not that Bradley's preventing it. She's preventing herself because she loves him too much). Poor girl! 

Sorry she just gets to me  :Crying:  She's only young.

----------


## Joy2286

I know what you mean. I have to say the way the abortion storyline was done shocked me- I don't know why but I'd always have thought Stacey would have been the one not to want the baby rather than Bradley and he would have been trying to talk her round to keeping it but anyway!

----------


## Nigella harman

> That one worked thanks Nigella  
> 
> She looks ok, but she can never replace Stacey!  I have a morbid curiosity as to what happens next!


 Oh,Cool! :Thumbsup:  Im looking forward to this now,although i just know that if we actually do like her,theyll put him back with Stace!!So im now in a place where id be happy with either!!Then i know im alright!!! :Lol:  Hell probably end up with someone else now ive said that!Like Deano!!!! :EEK!:

----------


## Joy2286

Bradley and Deano!  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   Please don't put those kind of thoughts in my head Nigella! Wrong!!! Wrong!!! Wrong!!!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Bradley and Deano!     Please don't put those kind of thoughts in my head Nigella! Wrong!!! Wrong!!! Wrong!!!


  :Rotfl:  Well this is Eastenders!!! :Rotfl: (Little Mo,how do you get your name in pink letters??)

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Hell probably end up with someone else now ive said that!Like Deano!!!!


Will you stop giving those slighty demented folk at Enders ideas!!!!  And dont even get me started on Deanoooooooooooo  :Sick:  The powers that be should get him and Sean together and send them off to do charity work in a far away place....detecting landmines etc..... :EEK!:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I know what you mean. I have to say the way the abortion storyline was done shocked me- I don't know why but I'd always have thought Stacey would have been the one not to want the baby rather than Bradley and he would have been trying to talk her round to keeping it but anyway!


I totally hated the whole abortion storyline. I think the repercussions from it will still be going on well into 2007. Sean has to find out about it for a start, and I bet Bradders will be receiving a beating, or at least a swift kick in the privates, when he does!  :Sick:  I wonder if it is Jean who will be spilling the beans on that one, or maybe Tanya?  :Ponder:  

Either way, Bradders and Stace may not be together much longer, but the impact of their union will live on longer. :EEK!:

----------


## Joy2286

I deff think it'll be Jean who spills the beans to Sean accidentally. Think Stacey will be upset and Jean will say something like "Poor girl- after all she's been through with the abortion and all" and Sean will be like "What do you mean?" then Bradders had better run for his life! :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

As for Bradley and Stacey I still live in hope that all this just leads to a big heart to heart and they kiss and make up but then this is soapland-nothing is ever that simple!

----------


## littlemo

> Well this is Eastenders!!!(Little Mo,how do you get your name in pink letters??)


Somebody told me that you have to exceed a certain number of posts. It just happens automatically.

----------


## Joy2286

Well I've just been and read the latest edition of Soaplife.... 

  Spoiler:    There is a pic of Bradley and Stacey's holding some flowers. Apparently Bradley gets a bonus at work but Stacey gets upset when he says he doesn't want to use it for a deposit for a flat and then the next episode is when Lydia comes into it

----------


## littlemo

Cool! 

You don't need to hide the message. Your allowed to talk about spoilers on here.

I think Bradley's going to be really tight with Stacey. The stuff with the flat, and then not inviting her to the Xmas party. I'm sure he probably does nothing with Lydia, but I just think he needs to tell Stacey if he's having second thoughts about things. Sooner than he does! He shouldn't drag it out!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Cool! 
> 
> You don't need to hide the message. Your allowed to talk about spoilers on here.
> 
> I think Bradley's going to be really tight with Stacey. The stuff with the flat, and then not inviting her to the Xmas party. I'm sure he probably does nothing with Lydia, but I just think he needs to tell Stacey if he's having second thoughts about things. Sooner than he does! He shouldn't drag it out!


 Actually!!I think Stacey has been really tight with Bradders lately.The whole birthday thing,then when he said to her that night stay for me and she blanked him and went out with Sean and the fact he stood there when he wanted to finish it before and said he wasnt happy and she didnt even hear it! :EEK!:  Look at the webcam snippets!She is blatently taking the mick out of him and thats when Lydia is sniffing around,and i think thats when she asks him out.If i treated my boyfriend like that i would so be waiting for him to go!! :Confused:  Hes a person too. I saw in the Sun Lacey was laying out what was happening on her birthday week and even she said she felt sorry for Bradders and she even said she didnt blame him for wanting to finish it with Stacey,she would too!(words to that effect!Cant remember exactly!!! :Ninja:  )The mags seem to think shes driving him away and they get this stuff before us.Would you seriously stay with someone who treated you like that.? :Searchme: Rant over!sorry!It just gets me how cause Bradleys an uber nice guy hes expected to roll over and just take it and if he stands up for himself hes in the wrong! :Angry:

----------


## Joy2286

Ah cool! 

Yeah I read that he tells Max the reason he doesn't want Stacey at his office party is cos he doesn't want her to have to put up with some of his workmates- but clearly it's cos he's worried she'll show him up in front of them.

----------


## Joy2286

> Actually!!I think Stacey has been really tight with Bradders lately.The whole birthday thing,then when he said to her that night stay for me and she blanked him and went out with Sean and the fact he stood there when he wanted to finish it before and said he wasnt happy and she didnt even hear it! Look at the webcam snippets!She is blatently taking the mick out of him and thats when Lydia is sniffing around,and i think thats when she asks him out.If i treated my boyfriend like that i would so be waiting for him to go!! Hes a person too. I saw in the Sun Lacey was laying out what was happening on her birthday week and even she said she felt sorry for Bradders and she even said she didnt blame him for wanting to finish it with Stacey,she would too!(words to that effect!Cant remember exactly!!! )The mags seem to think shes driving him away and they get this stuff before us.Would you seriously stay with someone who treated you like that.?Rant over!sorry!It just gets me how cause Bradleys an uber nice guy hes expected to roll over and just take it and if he stands up for himself hes in the wrong!


Well said!!! Totally agree with every word you've said there. He's put up with so much since Sean arrived. He knows what he did with the abortion and he feels really guilty about it and ever since then every time he's try to make it up to Stacey he's had it thrown back in his face! Am beginning to find myself agreeing with Max- for such a nice guy he deserves to be treated so much better!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Well said!!! Totally agree with every word you've said there. He's put up with so much since Sean arrived. He knows what he did with the abortion and he feels really guilty about it and ever since then every time he's try to make it up to Stacey he's had it thrown back in his face! Am beginning to find myself agreeing with Max- for such a nice guy he deserves to be treated so much better!


 Hi Joy!!I dont mean to rant! :Ninja:   :Lol: but seriously! :Confused:

----------


## Joy2286

I know what you mean!!! It gets to me too- it's like when people have a go at him for making Stacey have the abortion- my argument is he said it was her choice and that he couldn't force her- it's not like he frogmarched her into the operating theatre. She could have said to him "No I'm keeping this baby" at any time

----------


## Nigella harman

> I know what you mean!!! It gets to me too- it's like when people have a go at him for making Stacey have the abortion- my argument is he said it was her choice and that he couldn't force her- it's not like he frogmarched her into the operating theatre. She could have said to him "No I'm keeping this baby" at any time


 And its looking very likely he could lose his Dad soon with whats coming up,and with that maybe even his sisters!and get a beating! :EEK!:  how much more!! :Angry:

----------


## Joy2286

Poor bloke!  :Sad:   I'd like to see more of Bradley with Lauren and Abi actually- think they'd be quite funny together- I always remember the night Rachel turned up and Tanya was just putting them to bed and she said to Bradley "You've got them all over excited now!"- wonder what they'd been playing or doing lol

And also if he was mine I sure as hell wouldn't be treating him like Stace has- he's the only person who's ever loved her for who she is and not judged her and she just seems oblivious to it! The one person in the world she can trust and rely on and she shuts him out!

----------


## slater girl

> posted by joy886
> Poor bloke!  I'd like to see more of Bradley with Lauren and Abi actually- think they'd be quite funny together- I always remember the night Rachel turned up and Tanya was just putting them to bed and she said to Bradley "You've got them all over excited now!"- wonder what they'd been playing or doing lol
> 
> And also if he was mine I sure as hell wouldn't be treating him like Stace has- he's the only person who's ever loved her for who she is and not judged her and she just seems oblivious to it! The one person in the world she can trust and rely on and she shuts him out!


I agree if stacey has a guy who really loves her and not judged her for who she is, i could see stacey being upset about not being invited to the party, but the way she has treated bradley is no excuse and to sleep with his father is terrible as stacey is probably bound to be guilty after about how she has treated bradley and she seems to treat bradley like a doormat most of the time and after all this i could see stacey trying to win bradley back from lydia as stacey may feel she has not been the best girlfriend and ignored him all this time and now stacey has to compete against lydia to get him back or gain bradley's attention and try to get his love back as stacey may realise she does not want to lose bradley but try to keep him as he is the only person who has ever loved stacey for who she is, what do you think.

It will not help her gain respect for herself by sleeping with max, but make stacey feel more gulity about how she has treated bradley as she has treated bradley very harsh and stacey has been very cruel and nasty as well to him and stacey will realise that she has made a huge mistake by the end of christmas by treating him like dirt, which may be showing in the january webcam snippets for the new year, and i am sure stacey will realise this and perhaps in the webcam snippets in january stacey may of realised how she has treated bradley and is trying to win his love back from lydia as bradley is talking about how women are giving him attention to peggy and stacey is wearing a short skirt as i reckon stacey is trying to  get bradley's attention back so he will notice her and she was talking to mickey about how cold she felt wearing the tiny skirt as i reckon stacey is wearing the tiny skirt to gain bradley's attention as lydia may be still around her boyfriend and stacey may be jealous now of lydia as she has bradley attention and love now and stacey does not at the moment and stacey is determined to win him back for good and prove to bradley how much she really loves him now as she has been a complete fool to let a decent man go in the first place as perhaps stacey see's that he is her ideal man and she should not of treated him so badly, what do you think.

here are the snippets i have got so far from the bbc eastenders webcam:

here is one from december i reckon stacey has realised that she is stupid to let bradley go since their bust up and perhaps preeti is telling her that she has been a complete fool to let bradley go as she had a decent man and preeti is saying to stacey that her and bradley are meant to be together and decent men are hard to come by these days as stacey may realise that she wants bradley back and she has been an complete bitch to let me go as she still loves bradley very much no matter what has happened.

Filming today: Episode 1136 Tx: 28/12/06
PREETI: I said to Tanya, I mean some people are meant to be together.
STACEY: What, like Ant and Dec?
PREETI: Somewhere out there, there's someone for everyone isn't there?

Filming today: Episode 1143 Tx: 08/01/07
BRADLEY: Why do I attract the dominant type, do you think, Peggy?
PEGGY: Maybe because you're easily dominated.

Filming today: Episode 1144 Tx: 09/01/06
STACEY: Freezing! I hate this job in winter.
MICKEY: Well if you will wear a skirt like that...

Filming today: Episode 1146 Tx: 12/01/07
SEAN: Don't do birthdays.
STACEY: No. A smack in the mouth is more your style

here is one and i reckon stacey is angry at sean for giving bradley a smack in the mouth as it may of been jean's birthday and perhaps bradley and stacey has asked sean to come to jean birthday but sean has refused to come when bradley has asked him and stacey is angry at sean for smacking bradley as she is upset about it.

----------


## Joy2286

I think you're spot on- the webcam clips from January definitely suggest to me that Stacey is trying to win Bradley back- and rightly so- she'd be a fool to let him go cos he's just the perfect man but still she shouldn't have treated him so badly in the first place

----------


## littlemo

> I think you're spot on- the webcam clips from January definitely suggest to me that Stacey is trying to win Bradley back- and rightly so- she'd be a fool to let him go cos he's just the perfect man but still she shouldn't have treated him so badly in the first place


Wow! lol. It's Stacey bashing central isn't it?! lol. 

I disagree with what people are saying about the abortion. I know she could have said no at any time, but he made it very difficult. 

Do you remember when the doctor was telling her that there's no pressure and that she can back out?! The look on Bradley's face was awful. It was really unfair. 

That being said Stacey shouldn't have gone along with it, if she felt so strongly. But sometimes you go along with things to make other people happy. I still feel really bad for her. That scene with her and her mum was really emotional. And she's had to keep that in for months now.

----------


## Joy2286

Lol! I love Stacey don't get me wrong- my heart goes out to the poor girl- but I just think people are making Bradley out to be a lot more evil person over that than he actually is! He didn't want Stacey to have the baby cos he didn't want to risk turning into Max and hurting her and their child like Max hurt him and his Mum. It was because he loved her that he didn't want her to have the baby- but then again that's just my take on it! 

I must admit that Bradley has perhaps been a little insensitive to her since the abortion and it is perhaps a little naive of him to think that he can make Stacey forget what he put her through by spoiling her with presents and "moving in together". The scenes last week- with her Mum (brilliant acting from Lacey) and when they had the row over the dress and the abortion was mentioned- not to mention that when Sean mentioned the word abortion at one point she flinched- Stacey is clearly still dealing with it and Bradley needs to realise that- because he wasn't the one to physically go through the procedure he feels he's detached from it and has seemingly got over it. He doesn't seem to understand it from Stacey's point of view- she made a huge sacrifice for him and he doesn't seem to realise how much the baby meant to her.

On the look Bradley had when the doctor said she could back out- the way I took it was that he couldn't bear to look at her because he couldn't trust himself not to give in to her when he saw the look on her face- but of course she probably took it as "We've made our decision- there's no further discussion"

I actually think that deep down Bradley did want that baby- he just got scared he was going to turn into Max. Why else would he have followed Stacey through to see her when he was told not to?

----------


## Nigella harman

> Wow! lol. It's Stacey bashing central isn't it?! lol. 
> 
> I disagree with what people are saying about the abortion. I know she could have said no at any time, but he made it very difficult. 
> 
> Do you remember when the doctor was telling her that there's no pressure and that she can back out?! The look on Bradley's face was awful. It was really unfair. 
> 
> That being said Stacey shouldn't have gone along with it, if she felt so strongly. But sometimes you go along with things to make other people happy. I still feel really bad for her. That scene with her and her mum was really emotional. And she's had to keep that in for months now.


 I dont think its Stacey bashing!! :EEK!:  I just dont think its fair to call Bradley for not wanting to be treated badly.If the rumours are correct and she does do the dirty with Max while it looks as though Bradders doesnt with Lydia people will get more annoyed!and after all,if she does want to go back to being a bitch than surely this sort of reaction is going to be written more and more,isnt that good!it means shes playing it well. :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

Ooh! Just read on Ds that one of the newspapers says that Stacey threatens to reveal all about her affair with Max. God he's going to be quaking in his boots! lol.  :Smile:  

I think this is going to be great! I hope it's going to be one of those storylines that we look back on in years to come.

Yeah I think Stacey will get a bad reaction for sleeping with Max, that's a good thing, as you say playing a bitch your bound to. But I don't really think Stacey will ever be 'Janine'. I think the stuff she's playing at the moment is hurt because of the abortion and everything else. And the Max stuff will probably be an extention of that.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Ooh! Just read on Ds that one of the newspapers says that Stacey threatens to reveal all aboout her affair with Max. God he's going to be quaking in his boots! lol.  
> 
> I think this is going to be great! I hope it's going to be one of those storylines that we look back on in years to come.


 But then you wonder why people are getting annoyed with her!!! :Lol:  What a cah! :Mad: I just hope Bradders doesnt have a pet rabbit!and a big cooking pot!she seems out for revenge!!!

----------


## Joy2286

Just for the record I want to say that I love the character of Stacey. I think she's brilliant- just the kind of girl I'd like to be friends with. Yes what she does to Bradley is harsh but at the end of the day she's been through so much and her head's been so filled with all sorts of conflicting emotions lately that you can't blame the girl for going a little off the rails.

I mean you fall in love for the first time, have to look after your mentally ill Mum, you fall pregnant by accident, your brother you haven't seen for 7 years and thought was dead turns up, you tell your boyfriend you're pregnant and he pressurises you to have an abortion you don't really want and then tries to make it up to you by asking you to move in with him after only being together for 6 months, your brother then seduces your best mate and you find out he's only after her money, your best mate then goes pyscho and stirs up a load of rubbish between him and your Mum before dumping you just like that when all you've ever done for her is look out for her- all in the space of 10-11 months. I think anyone would be a bit screwed up if all that happened to them

----------


## Nigella harman

> Just for the record I want to say that I love the character of Stacey. I think she's brilliant- just the kind of girl I'd like to be friends with. Yes what she does to Bradley is harsh but at the end of the day she's been through so much and her head's been so filled with all sorts of conflicting emotions lately that you can't blame the girl for going a little off the rails.
> 
> I mean you fall in love for the first time, have to look after your mentally ill Mum, you fall pregnant by accident, your brother you haven't seen for 7 years and thought was dead turns up, you tell your boyfriend you're pregnant and he pressurises you to have an abortion you don't really want and then tries to make it up to you by asking you to move in with him after only being together for 6 months, your brother then seduces your best mate and you find out he's only after her money, your best mate then goes pyscho and stirs up a load of rubbish between him and your Mum before dumping you just like that when all you've ever done for her is look out for her- all in the space of 10-11 months. I think anyone would be a bit screwed up if all that happened to them


 Im p*ssed i missed the abortion cause i cant say what i think and understand some of the stuff on here :Mad:  Could someone tell me if he made her have the abortion or not cause im getting confused here!!! :Confused:   :Lol:  I heard he said he didnt want a baby yet,and he couldnt force her to do anything it was up to her,is that right or am i way off the mark? :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

God that's a long list isn't it?! 

I think Bradley understands that she's going through a lot. He has tried to step back from the stuff with her mum and brother, and allowed her a bit of space. Which shows a lot of empathy on his part. 

As much as I love Stacey, I do understand that Bradley is hurting too. It's just such a sad situation for everybody.

----------


## Nigella harman

I think little mo was right earlier on,I think Max is gonna call her bluff and tell Bradley himself,putting all the blame on her.Shes playing with fire! :EEK!:  I just cant imagine how Bradleys going to react,thats what im looking forward to the most,unless he does something stupid to himself,in which case,im not looking forward to it! :Sad:   :Crying: Does it say how she threatens him?I dont understand how she threatens him,i guess if thats the case they must be well and truly over then.But im still confused by the threatening thing,is it to get at Max,to get at Bradley or is it one of those things where she gets money to keep quiet.?I dont understand what she would gain from it.?

----------


## littlemo

> I think little mo was right earlier on,I think Max is gonna call her bluff and tell Bradley himself,putting all the blame on her.Shes playing with fire! I just cant imagine how Bradleys going to react,thats what im looking forward to the most,unless he does something stupid to himself,in which case,im not looking forward to it!


lol. Yeah. I don't want him to do anything stupid either! I'm still confused about whether Bradley and Stacey are together when it happens though. Doesn't he dump her beforehand?!

O.k. the abortion storyline happened like this;

Stacey yelled across the square that she was pregnant. Bradley got angry when he found out that Sean and Ruby were told before him (understandably). He turned into Mr. unpredictable in that episode, and said some quite mean things, which were uncalled for. 

Max went to see him talked through the options. Bradley realised he didn't want to end up like his dad. So probably not the best plan for him to go over.  

Anyway Bradley went to Stacey's with his mind made up, told her she should have the abortion the next day. He half heartedly said 'if that's what you want to', but didn't really give her a chance to express her doubts. 

On the day of the abortion, Stacey did say that wasn't sure whether it was what she wanted, and Bradley told her that she was just scared. 

She said that they could have a 'little Bradley running around', painted the picture for him, and he just told her that they should 'stick to the plan'.

She pleaded with him, he said 'I can't force you, you've got to do what you want'. But if you'd seen at the time, you'd of realised that it was pretty clear that he wouldn't have liked Stacey to have walked out of there.

It wasn't forced physically, but Stacey knew that Bradley didn't want the baby, and wanted her to get rid of it.

----------


## slater girl

This is what i got from the sun newspaper today for christmas and new year week it does the week 24 december 2006 to 1st january 2007.

here is is, the bits on bradley and stacey only.

christmas eve 24th december

Elsewhere Stacey refuses to pay for the damage to Bradley's car and Max attempts to make amends with Bradley fall flat.

So bradley has got a new car now and stacey seems a bit jealous i reckon especially if lydia is with him as i reckon stacey still loves him deep down as they said in the sun that sparks will fly between stacey and lydia over her being with bradley and stacey might have alot of flareups over bradley being with lydia as she still loves him deep down inside and stacey is cut up as the money might of been used for a flat for them both as that is what bradley and stacey planned to do.

Christmas Day

There are two episodes, one at 6.30 and one at 8pm in the evening

This is the 6.30 pm episode.
Stacey tells Max that she won't stop until she gets whats she wants.


8pm episode

Stacey threatens to destroy Max's family.

Boxing Day

Max attempts to call a hault to his liason with Stacey, but she refuses to believe he is not interested.

So max's wants to end it on boxing day before the new year then, so they may of only slept together two or three times as they have to be careful of tanya and bradley catching them together.

Thursday 28th december

Preeti decides that max's and tanya's party is perfect opportunity to get stacey and bradley back together.

So it looks like preeti is the one likely to get bradley and stacey back together on max's new year party, i wonder if they will sleep together again on that night as i heard that stacey falls pregnant again, so it could be from bradley as it is a few days till the new year starts and stacey could fall pregnant as in soaplife xmas issue it says that stacey has a xmas shock for bradley over christmas so this could be it as she may likely get pregnant again and bradley may well be the father of her child as she could conceive a child over a few days when they are back together as the pregnancy might not happen still she has her period next month and stacey could of conceived a child by then what do you think.

----------


## littlemo

Yes! That's what I wanted!  :Cheer:  Thanks for that!

It looks like Stacey and Max will have a full blown affair then. Or at least Stacey will want them too. And Stacey damages Bradley's car. This is getting good!  :Smile:

----------


## Nigella harman

> This is what i got from the sun newspaper today for christmas and new year week it does the week 24 december 2006 to 1st january 2007.
> 
> here is is, the bits on bradley and stacey only.
> 
> christmas eve 24th december
> 
> Elsewhere Stacey refuses to pay for the damage to Bradley's car and Max attempts to make amends with Bradley fall flat.
> 
> Christmas Day
> ...


 *O*M*G*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*What does she want then?Im sorry but the thought of them two together makes me wanna vomit!

----------


## slater girl

I think stacey will damage bradley car to get at him for hurting her and for the abortion as well as i think stacey does not love max at all and it is just an affair to get back at bradley and a bit of comfort for herself as well and i reckon stacey still loves bradley deep down and that is why preeti is trying to get stacey back together with bradley as she still loves him and she knows it but is just afraid to admit she does still love bradley to preeti or stacey does want to make up with bradley as she still loves and cares for bradley.

Perhaps that is what preeti talk was with stacey earlier as she mentioned to tanya that stacey and bradley are meant to be together and i think that is what preeti meant to stacey when she mentioned ant and dec as a joke as preeti said to stacey that their is someone out their for everyone and i reckon preeti reckons bradley and stacey are meant to be together just like max and tanya are as a married couple as stacey is like max and bradley is just like tanya.

see they are like chalk and cheese, they are equals in everyway just like max and tanya are as tanya does not believe in having affairs like bradley does and being faithful and stacey is just like max and is cheating on bradley, do you get what i mean now

They are both complete opposites to the other person they are with just like max and tanya are.

what do you think

----------


## littlemo

Do you think Pretti will succeed in getting them back together?! I think she might, cause it'd be a lot more interesting if the Max and Stacey stuff came out when Bradley and Stacey were together.

----------


## slater girl

I think stacey will damage bradley car to get at him for hurting her and for the abortion as well as i think stacey does not love max at all and it is just an affair to get back at bradley and a bit of comfort for herself as well and i reckon stacey still loves bradley deep down and that is why preeti is trying to get stacey back together with bradley as she still loves him and she knows it but is just afraid to admit she does still love bradley to preeti or stacey does want to make up with bradley as she still loves and cares for bradley.

Perhaps that is what preeti talk was with stacey earlier as she mentioned to tanya that stacey and bradley are meant to be together and i think that is what preeti meant to stacey when she mentioned ant and dec as a joke as preeti said to stacey that their is someone out their for everyone and i reckon preeti reckons bradley and stacey are meant to be together just like max and tanya are as a married couple as stacey is like max and bradley is just like tanya.

see they are like chalk and cheese, they are equals in everyway just like max and tanya are as tanya does not believe in having affairs like bradley does and being faithful and stacey is just like max and is cheating on bradley, do you get what i mean now

They are both complete opposites to the other person they are with just like max and tanya are.

what do you think

----------


## slater girl

This is what i got from the sun newspaper today for christmas and new year week it does the week 24 december 2006 to 1st january 2007.

here is is, the bits on bradley and stacey only.

christmas eve 24th december

Elsewhere Stacey refuses to pay for the damage to Bradley's car and Max attempts to make amends with Bradley fall flat.

So bradley has got a new car now and stacey seems a bit jealous i reckon especially if lydia is with him as i reckon stacey still loves him deep down as they said in the sun that sparks will fly between stacey and lydia over her being with bradley and stacey might have alot of flareups over bradley being with lydia as she still loves him deep down inside and stacey is cut up as the money might of been used for a flat for them both as that is what bradley and stacey planned to do.

Christmas Day

There are two episodes, one at 6.30 and one at 8pm in the evening

This is the 6.30 pm episode.
Stacey tells Max that she won't stop until she gets whats she wants.


8pm episode

Stacey threatens to destroy Max's family.

Boxing Day

Max attempts to call a hault to his liason with Stacey, but she refuses to believe he is not interested.

So max's wants to end it on boxing day before the new year then, so they may of only slept together two or three times as they have to be careful of tanya and bradley catching them together.

Thursday 28th december

Preeti decides that max's and tanya's party is perfect opportunity to get stacey and bradley back together.

So it looks like preeti is the one likely to get bradley and stacey back together on max's new year party, i wonder if they will sleep together again on that night as i heard that stacey falls pregnant again, so it could be from bradley as it is a few days till the new year starts and stacey could fall pregnant as in soaplife xmas issue it says that stacey has a xmas shock for bradley over christmas so this could be it as she may likely get pregnant again and bradley may well be the father of her child as she could conceive a child over a few days when they are back together as the pregnancy might not happen until still she has her period next month and stacey could of conceived a child by then what do you think.


new years eve

ominbus edition of eastenders

new year's day

hour long episode

the residents of walford pay their last respects, during a quiet moment, dot is horrified to learn what rebecca saw the night her old friend died, but is unsure what to do with her information. Back in the square, kevin's world is rocked by the arrival of an unexpected guest.

----------


## mena16

where the episode summarys from news years eve and day then?

----------


## Nigella harman

I dont think im going to want Stacey with Bradley after this to be honest,i think its going to ruin her! :Mad:  Its going to be a disaster. :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Joy2286

Wow! Much as I don't like the sound of this at all it looks like it's going to be fantastic viewing- certainly sounds explosive enough! Will deff be setting my video! 

It says Max is trying to make amends with Bradley on Christmas Eve but it doesn't seem that Bradley knows about Max and Stacey yet so I wonder what Max has done to upset Bradley before then  :Ponder:   :Ponder:  

Very interesting indeed- can't wait to see it! Am really looking forward to watching Bradley's reaction definitely. I can see him not saying anything but really buttering Stace up and being really nice to her- trying to make her feel so guilty that she confesses everything to him. I also wonder how Bradley finds out. OOOOOOh this is gonna be good! *rubs hands together*

----------


## Nigella harman

> Wow! Much as I don't like the sound of this at all it looks like it's going to be fantastic viewing- certainly sounds explosive enough! Will deff be setting my video! 
> 
> It says Max is trying to make amends with Bradley on Christmas Eve but it doesn't seem that Bradley knows about Max and Stacey yet so I wonder what Max has done to upset Bradley before then   
> 
> Very interesting indeed- can't wait to see it! Am really looking forward to watching Bradley's reaction definitely. I can see him not saying anything but really buttering Stace up and being really nice to her- trying to make her feel so guilty that she confesses everything to him. I also wonder how Bradley finds out. OOOOOOh this is gonna be good! *rubs hands together*


 I reckon!( :Lol:  !Im always trying to second guess this show!!!)that Max tells her where Bradleys works party is,thats how she turns up as a surprise,it all goes wrong and Bradders blames Max.PS!I like the photo of them shopping on EE Online!!Good find there!!!

----------


## Joy2286

:Clap:   Good thinking batman! Now why didn't I think of that- must be the natural blonde in me lol- I'm a bit slow on the uptake sometimes lol

----------


## slater girl

I also reckon that preeti will succeed in getting bradley and stacey back together as a couple as i heard in the xmas issue of soaplife that stacey has xmas shocker for bradley as in it it is pointing to bradley.

I wonder if stacey is pregnant as in soaplife it says she is going to get pregnant by either bradley or max, so i wonder if stacey will sleep with bradley that night on the 28th as they make up and they will concieve a child together again as in the new year it says stacey is going to have a baby, what do you think.

----------


## littlemo

> Wow! Much as I don't like the sound of this at all it looks like it's going to be fantastic viewing- certainly sounds explosive enough! Will deff be setting my video! 
> 
> It says Max is trying to make amends with Bradley on Christmas Eve but it doesn't seem that Bradley knows about Max and Stacey yet so I wonder what Max has done to upset Bradley before then   
> 
> Very interesting indeed- can't wait to see it! Am really looking forward to watching Bradley's reaction definitely. I can see him not saying anything but really buttering Stace up and being really nice to her- trying to make her feel so guilty that she confesses everything to him. I also wonder how Bradley finds out. OOOOOOh this is gonna be good! *rubs hands together*


I hope Bradley isn't going to turn into Ian! He's so slimy, the way he opperates. I don't know if Bradley's that malicious. 

I think it'll probably be a few months until everything comes out. You reckon?! I can't wait to see Bradley's reaction either, it's going to be a picture! 

I really like the chemistry between Stacey and Max. I think it'll be hot! 

I'm probably making you reach for the sick bucket now aren't I?! lol.

----------


## Joy2286

Aha!!! I've got it!!! Right- Stacey gets pregnant (obviously not knowing who the Father is) it all comes out about her and Max and Bradley is fuming and breaks up with Stace. Stace doesn't give up the baby and just stays single throughout her pregnancy- but during her pregnancy she has a test done and finds out that the baby actually is Bradley's. She tells him but he's still angry and doesn't want to know. 9 months later, as Stacey goes into labour Bradley realises that he has to be there for her (maybe with a bit of forceful persuasion on Sean's part) and rushes to the hospital just in time for the baby to be born and they make up etc etc

----------


## Nigella harman

> I hope Bradley isn't going to turn into Ian! He's so slimy, the way he opperates. I don't know if Bradley's that malicious. 
> 
> I think it'll probably be a few months until everything comes out. You reckon?! I can't wait to see Bradley's reaction either, it's going to be a picture! 
> 
> I really like the chemistry between Stacey and Max. I think it'll be hot! 
> 
> I'm probably making you reach for the sick bucket now aren't I?! lol.


 I think youve just got a really strong stomach!!! :Rotfl:  You are seriously the only person ive seen who wants to see her with Max!!! :Ninja:   :Rotfl:  I know im going to be cringing like i did with Sonia and Naomi! :Sick:  !!! :Lol:

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah I think I'll be cringing too- and then I'll be screaming at the telly "Noooooooo! Don't do it!"  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## slater girl

What a fool if this all comes out in front of their whole families especially if all the slater family was in the pub and the brannings, max  would lose his wife tanya and his son bradley over it in one night and max may live to regret it all as he only just built up his relationship with his son and just got to know him after 13 years and it will all vanish overnight in one foul moment and i could see max being devasted as max has destroyed his whole family over it and loss the son he was just getting to know over it.

I could not even see jim and dot not being kind to max either if they found out about max and stacey affair and i could see jim saying he got what he deserved and to do it to his own son as well with his girlfriend.

I could see jim disown his son as he has done it to his own son bradley and hurt jim in the process over it as jim would feel distraught that max could do this to his son and jim might think it is totally unforgivable and he has finally tipped the balance now with him and i could see jim saying to max to stay away from bradley and he does not need you now, he has got his grandfather jim now and he will take care of him as he is no son of mine and not a father to bradley anymore.

How would mo and charlie and sean and even stacey's mum jean react to stacey's affair with max behind her boyfriend bradley's back and getting pregnant by max or bradley as it could be the father or son and stacey does not know which one is the father and stacey would lose the finance support from the baby as their family would be destroyed, what do you think.

I would like bradley to do what max's sister carol did when she found out about bianca affair with dan and i would love bradley to take an overdose of pills in one night to try and end his life and he feels that both people he loved have both betrayed him behind his back and feel like they was laughing at him and he would rather die than be alive as i would love to see stacey convince him that it was a mistake and they could still be together as she does not want to lose him as stacey loves him, what do you think 

How would tanya react as well as tanya said before that she would leave max and take the girls with her and max said he would take it lying down if he lost everything especially if it was with max's son girlfriend stacey as well as it would be a double blow for tanya and bradley as i could not see bradley or tanya ever forgiving them if the truth about the affair ever came out, what do you think.

I mean stacey and max would lose everything, stacey would lose a lovely boyfriend and she may not get another one like that again after all of this and max would lose his whole family because of it and the son he was just getting to know for the first time, and it would end in tradegy for both of  them as stacey and max may realise all the damage they have caused and it may be too late to fix it all, what do you think.

----------


## Joy2286

Jim's never been kind to Max anyway- it's only Lauren, Abi and Tanya he's been nice too so I can't see things changing much there

I don't know how Tanya would react but knowing Max he'll talk his way out of it with her cos he's done it before

Sean would probably want to land one on Max, especially if he finds out Stacey's pregnant. I think Jean wouldn't really do anything- she'd just support Stacey and Mo and Charlie I have no idea.

I can't see Bradley ever forgiving Max no but I can see him forgiving Stacey at some point depending on how it all pans out

----------


## slater girl

Would stacey mum jean help bradley over the affair with max and stacey as i feel that she would as he feels like his life has been ripped apart in one night and he cannot trust anyone anymore even his own father anymore as he betrayed him as max did this to him behind his back with his girlfriend stacey, what do you think.

How would  stacey's mum jean react to the way max has treated his son bradley over his affair with stacey and making her daughter pregnant, would their be a showdown between them both over the baby and the way max has treated bradley and what they have both done to bradley as she may wished that she had an son like bradley and feel like max does not deserve a son like that what do you think

----------


## Joy2286

I don't think Jean will be involved much at all to be honest- she's very much a floating character still at the minute. It's much more likely that Sean and Mo will be fighting Stacey's corner against Max for her than Jean

----------


## slater girl

How would mo and charlie react to the way that stacey and max have treated bradley over this as his family has been ripped apart by their affair and the two people he loved most have betrayed him behind his back and stacey may be pregnant as well as bradley may feel he has no one anymore and he is completely alone now that even his girlfriend could do this to him, what do you think

----------


## Joy2286

I think they'd be upset with her for treating Bradley like she does but their main concern will be for her (and her baby's?) welfare- they're gonna have more issues with Max and the way he treats Stacey than they are the way Stacey's treated Bradley

----------


## slater girl

Mo and Charlie may feel that stacey had a decent guy and they are hard to come by these days and she may of blow it all and what if the baby's was bradley's and not max's as it said in soaplife next issue that stacey has a xmas shock for bradley as mo and charlie and jean may convince bradley to stand by her and support the baby bradley has with her as he feels he has no one to turn to anymore apart from his grandad jim and tanya as the rest of his family and his real mum as his dad has betrayed him and bradley may feel that his real mum was right about his dad, what do you think

----------


## Joy2286

If the baby does turn out to be Bradley's then yes I do think someone will make him think and realise that he has to stand by Stacey and their child

----------


## slater girl

I mean if the child was bradley's, as soaplife xmas issue did say that stacey has a xmas shocker for bradley and i reckon if stacey is pregnant the baby may be his, how would stacey ever make this up to bradley and take back the way she has treated him as stacey humilliated him and laughed at him behind his back with his father and bradley may feel how can he ever trust her again, let along bring a child up with stacey as he may feel she could cheat on him again and does she love him as she has never said it or proved it to him as stacey may have to prove to bradley that she does love him as the only way stacey could ever prove that she loved him is to marry him and gain his trust back as it may be the only way she can show it to bradley that she wants to spend her life with him, what do you think.

----------


## Joy2286

Stacey has said "I love you" to Bradley loads of times- far more than he's said it to her. I really don't know what would happen but we'll just have to wait and see. I think if the baby was Bradley's he'd put any animosity towards her aside for the sake of his baby cos he wouldn't want his baby growing up without a Dad

----------


## slater girl

How would mo and charlie and jean and sean convince bradley to stick by stacey through the pregnancy and raise the baby with her if the baby was his as soaplife has confirmed that stacey has a xmas shocker for bradley and it may be that she is expecting his baby in the new year as stacey would try to convince bradley that she still loves him and want to spend her life with him, what do you think.

----------


## Joy2286

Tbh I don't think anyone would need to persuade Bradley to stick by Stacey if it was his child- he'd know what to do himself. He knows what he put her through last time and I don't think he's that cruel to put her through it again- I think he'd accept what had happened and want to be a proper Dad to his baby

----------


## slater girl

I mean if bradley and stacey did split up for a while, but the child was bradley i could see bradley saying to stacey that he wants to play apart in the baby's life as he is the father and he wants to help stacey raise the child they made together till bradley feels they are ready to get back together as a couple and issues have been sorted out between them both as bradley would always have that special link to stacey through their child and he would also play apart in stacey life in the future and the child growing up as bradley would pay child support to raise his child, what do you think

Could bradley and stacey come to an agreement on this.

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah I agree. If it came down to it I think they'd sort everything out between the for the sake of their baby

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I Think It Would Make An Interesting Storyline If The Baby Was Max's, 4 Children Of His Living On The Square And Theres 3 Mothers, Dirty Dog.
Might Treat Bradley Right Because He Seems To Think He Can Remodel Stacey Into The Perfect Girlfriend, (he Hasnt Accepted Her As She Is Not Truly) And Everything About There Relationship Has To Be On There Terms All The Times Where They Want To Move, When They Go Out Even What She Wears.

----------


## Joy2286

In all honesty though I don't think it would be Max's because if it was there wouldn't really be any reason for Bradley to stay in the Square and I can't see the writers writing out such a popular character so my money is on the baby being Bradley's.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> In all honesty though I don't think it would be Max's because if it was there wouldn't really be any reason for Bradley to stay in the Square and I can't see the writers writing out such a popular character so my money is on the baby being Bradley's.


 YEAH I KNOW I WAS JUST SAYING IT WOULD BE INTERESTING THOUGH  :Rotfl:

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah it would be an interesting scenario I'll agree with you there

----------


## slater girl

I don't think that will happen, more likely the baby will be bradley's as it would give bradley a reason to stay in the square, i don't know how his real mum would react to meeting stacey and finding out how she been treating her son recently especially if she knew stacey has been carrying on and having an affair with bradley's father and rachel knew it was with his father she had the affair with and bradley real mum found out as jim told her and bradley.

I could see bradley' real mum rachel having a right go at stacey and giving her a proper dressing down about the way she has treated her son and saying stacey is not good enough for her son, not now after the way she has treated him.

I would love rachel to give the slaters a good view of what max is really like as she has been married to him and i could see bradley real mum giving  them a good view about what max is really like and it would give mo and charlie and sean and stacey's mum jean a good chance of meeting bradley real mum yet as they have never met her and it would be good if stacey was carrying bradley baby as well as this storyline could bring her back.

How would rachel react to meeting the slaters family if bradley was with stacey and the baby was her son's and how would rachel get on with stacey mum jean and mo and charlie and sean and what would her views be of them be as she never her son's stacey girlfriend and her family, what do you think

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah it would be an interesting scenario I'll agree with you there


 Id be surprised if there was a baby to be honest,Lacey Turner seemed horrified at the thought of wearing one of those pregnancy suit things last time,a soap mag asked her and she said no way!I could see her getting pregnant(by Max),finding out if she has another abortion she may never have kids again and making the decision she loves Bradley that much she would sacrifice that,and go ahead with the abortion without anyone knowing she was ever pregnant.Or am i just being a bit romantic!!!I have to say,I just cant see how she could do any of that stuff in that week if she really loved Bradders :Angry:  !Im a bit more than shocked by it!I just cant see them together now! :EEK!:

----------


## slater girl

I don't think that will happen, more likely the baby will be bradley's as it would give bradley a reason to stay in the square, i don't know how his real mum would react to meeting stacey and finding out how she been treating her son recently especially if she knew stacey has been carrying on and having an affair with bradley's father and rachel knew it was with his father she had the affair with and bradley real mum found out as jim told her and bradley.

I could see bradley' real mum rachel having a right go at stacey and giving her a proper dressing down about the way she has treated her son and saying stacey is not good enough for her son, not now after the way she has treated him.

I would love rachel to give the slaters a good view of what max is really like as she has been married to him and i could see bradley real mum giving them a good view about what max is really like and it would give mo and charlie and sean and stacey's mum jean a good chance of meeting bradley real mum yet as they have never met her and it would be good if stacey was carrying bradley baby as well as this storyline could bring her back.

How would rachel react to meeting the slaters family if bradley was with stacey and the baby was her son's and how would rachel get on with stacey mum jean and mo and charlie and sean and what would her views be of them be as she never her son's stacey girlfriend and her family, what do you think

----------


## Joy2286

> Id be surprised if there was a baby to be honest,Lacey Turner seemed horrified at the thought of wearing one of those pregnancy suit things last time,a soap mag asked her and she said no way!I could see her getting pregnant(by Max),finding out if she has another abortion she may never have kids again and making the decision she loves Bradley that much she would sacrifice that,and go ahead with the abortion without anyone knowing she was ever pregnant.Or am i just being a bit romantic!!!I have to say,I just cant see how she could do any of that stuff in that week if she really loved Bradders !Im a bit more than shocked by it!I just cant see them together now!


Hmmm it's a difficult one isn't it? I'd like to think there is no pregnancy but if there has to be one I'd like the baby to be Bradley's and for it to bring them back together. 

I know what you mean though- I guess she just gets a bit screwed up cos the one person in the world she can rely on and she knows loves and cares for her suddenly starts lying to her and going behind her back and suddenly she feels she has no-one she can trust again- I guess with Stacey's history it would send you off the rails a bit

----------


## slater girl

I don't think that will happen, more likely the baby will be bradley's as it would give bradley a reason to stay in the square, i don't know how his real mum would react to meeting stacey and finding out how she been treating her son recently especially if she knew stacey has been carrying on and having an affair with bradley's father and rachel knew it was with his father she had the affair with and bradley real mum found out as jim told her and bradley.

I could see bradley' real mum rachel having a right go at stacey and giving her a proper dressing down about the way she has treated her son and saying stacey is not good enough for her son, not now after the way she has treated him recently as it has shown her what kind of person stacey is and she does not care who she hurts in the process.

I would love rachel to give the slaters a good view of what max is really like as she has been married to him and i could see bradley real mum giving them a good view about what max is really like and it would give mo and charlie and sean and stacey's mum jean a good chance of meeting bradley real mum yet as they have never met his real mum yet and it would be good if stacey was carrying bradley baby as well as this storyline could bring her back.

How would rachel react to meeting the slaters family if bradley was with stacey and the baby was her son's and how would rachel get on with stacey mum jean and mo and charlie and sean and what would her views be of them be as she never met her son's girlfriend stacey and her family, what do you think

----------


## Joy2286

Tbh I don't think they'll bring Rachel back because the people involved in the storyline will be too cluttered- there's enough of them already so how she'd react doesn't really matter

----------


## Nigella harman

> Hmmm it's a difficult one isn't it? I'd like to think there is no pregnancy but if there has to be one I'd like the baby to be Bradley's and for it to bring them back together. 
> 
> I know what you mean though- I guess she just gets a bit screwed up cos the one person in the world she can rely on and she knows loves and cares for her suddenly starts lying to her and going behind her back and suddenly she feels she has no-one she can trust again- I guess with Stacey's history it would send you off the rails a bit


 Its going to be an interesting one! :Ninja:  Im just really glad ive known this was gonna be pretty messed up for a while cos i cant imagine how horrified id be if i was actually watching it over Crimbo without a clue as to what was going to happen!!! :EEK!:  Can you imagine!Im glad im used to the whole idea now,no matter how amazingly bad it is!!! :Rotfl:   :EEK!:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Joy2286

> Its going to be an interesting one! Im just really glad ive known this was gonna be pretty messed up for a while cos i cant imagine how horrified id be if i was actually watching it over Crimbo without a clue as to what was going to happen!!! Can you imagine!Im glad im used to the whole idea now,no matter how amazingly bad it is!!!


Oh if I had no idea what was going to happen I really would be screaming at the telly. 

I'm just consolling myself with the fact that yes it might not be what I want to happen but I will get to see Charlie and Lacey act their socks off again- I still think Charlie's talents as an actor have been totally underused lately so I'm really looking forward to seeing something meaty from him

----------


## slater girl

How would rachel treat stacey if she ever came to the square and she found out what she had done to her son and had an affair with his father behind his back, i could see rachel saying to stacey that she is not good enough for her son now after what she has just done and give stacey a dressing down.

what would your views be if rachel did come to the square and told them what max is really like as i would like to know please and how would she react to meeting stacey family and her mum jean would they not get on or hate each other and how would rachel react to the way stacey has treated bradley from her side of the family, what do you think.

----------


## Joy2286

I don't think she would ever come back to the Square because of the history with her and Max but if she did and if she did meet Stacey I think she'd be happy Bradley had found someone

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh if I had no idea what was going to happen I really would be screaming at the telly. 
> 
> I'm just consolling myself with the fact that yes it might not be what I want to happen but I will get to see Charlie and Lacey act their socks off again- I still think Charlie's talents as an actor have been totally underused lately so I'm really looking forward to seeing something meaty from him


 Well hes going to have plenty to deal with soon! :EEK!:  Id like to think he will get his own back!!! :Ninja:  but i think he`ll be devastated! :Sad:  Im also a bit concerned as to him suddenly owning a car!I hope when he finds out he doesnt go off in it drunk or anything! :EEK!:  Maybe we should try and hide the keys!Pink Banana and Bradley fan would know what to do! :Thumbsup:  But Theyve gone awol!Probably p*ss*d!in some bar............................... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rotfl: You have to keep your eye on them!They nearly roped me into kidnapping Big Mo not so long back!!! :Lol:

----------


## Joy2286

I heard he gets a bonus so I'd imagine the car is what he spends it on- which will get Stacey's back up cos she thinks they could use it for a deposit for their own place

Hahaha!  :Lol:   :Lol:  Well I am deff a Bradley fan  :Bow:   :Bow:   so if anyone wants me to kidnap him I'd willingly oblige  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## slater girl

I wonder if stacey is doing like naomi and sonia did and go off and have an affair with max as sonia humillited martin by going off with someone else behind his back and stacey humilited bradley like sonia did to martin and i would like to see that happen as stacey may realise that she regrets it badly but by then bradley has met someone else and he see's it as over but stacey does not as she wishes she had a second chance to prove stacey loves him would you like to see this please.

Remember that did not last very long, and then she finds out that bradley has someone new now and stacey is jealous as stacey realises she loves him would be great to see as she realises that she has made a huge mistake would be great to see as sonia had to try and win martin back and stacey may have to do the same, what do you think

As they always say what comes around goes around and it may happen to stacey soon to realise what a huge mistake she has made by losing bradley by going off and having an affair with his father as next time bradley may have someone else, i mean look what sonia did to martin and she payed dearly and the same will happen to stacey as bradley will meet someone else when she has no one and stacey will wish she was back with bradley just like sonia did to martin.

----------


## Joy2286

Again I don't think it'd happen because of the similarity to the Martin and Sonia storyline and I don't want Bradley and Stacey to split up anyway so I wouldn't want any of it to happen but I have no control over what the writers have planned lol!

----------


## Nigella harman

> I heard he gets a bonus so I'd imagine the car is what he spends it on- which will get Stacey's back up cos she thinks they could use it for a deposit for their own place
> 
> Hahaha!   Well I am deff a Bradley fan    so if anyone wants me to kidnap him I'd willingly oblige


 Im sure at one point we were going to kidnap Bradders,or was it scruffy(sean!) i cant remember now!They had far too many a hair brain scheme for me to remember,funny how it was always Pink Banana volunteering me &Bradders fan to do the dirty work while she kept watch.... :Ponder:  But im sure if things get desperate,lets face it we are! :Lol:  we can dig you out a balaclava  and you can join the gang!!!You can distract Bradders while we bundle him into the van!(Only joking in case anyone actually thinks i mean it!)I do really! :Rotfl:

----------


## Joy2286

Distracting Bradders! Now why do I like the sound of that???  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  Count me in!  :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## slater girl

Stacey will pay for this big time after this comes out about her affair with max and so will max as well with his family and son as max may lose everything and stacey will wish she had bradley again in her life and was her boyfriend again as they saying goes what comes around goes around as the same will happen to her if bradley meets someone else or has a relationship with someone else in the square, you just see it will happen and stacey will be dead jealous and envious like when martin was with carly as soon as her relationship with naomi ended as bradley may not give her another chance just like martin did to sonia but stacey may have to prove it next time around that she deserves another chance with him and i could see jim saying no way she has hurt him too much just like when sonia hurt martin and pauline would not let sonia near him as jim is overprotective over bradley and may feel afraid stacey will hurt bradley again if she tryed to get back together with him  what do you think

Stacey will lose the love of her life over it and she will be devasted and she wil be distraught and hurt as she may be afraid that she has lost bradley for good and stacey will pray for another chance with bradley, you just wait and see.

As the saying goes what comes around goes around

does anybody else agree with me on this please

----------


## Joy2286

I think anything can happen in Eastenders and we shall just have to wait and see  :Big Grin:   :Cool:

----------


## littlemo

God a lot has been written since I came on last! It was only 6.30p.m. lol.

I'd like to see Bradley take on Max. When he first met Max he said 'he'd take him out!', it was very masterful and sexy! 

Maybe Bradley will protect Stacey against him. From what i've read Stacey doesn't need much defending but maybe Bradley will come to the conclusion that his dad took advantage of her, while she was vulnerable. Max has had a lot of affairs in the past, he knows that. And Stacey's been through a lot recently. Do you think he'd trust Max's version of events over Stacey's?! 

Mind you I suppose the damage she does to Bradley's car, and her behaviour might make him think she's capable of anything. Plus their relationship isn't solid at the moment.

----------


## slater girl

> posted by nigella harman
> Well hes going to have plenty to deal with soon! Id like to think he will get his own back!!! but i think he`ll be devastated! Im also a bit concerned as to him suddenly owning a car!I hope when he finds out he doesnt go off in it drunk or anything! Maybe we should try and hide the keys!Pink Banana and Bradley fan would know what to do! But Theyve gone awol!Probably p*ss*d!in some bar............................... You have to keep your eye on them!They nearly roped me into kidnapping Big Mo not so long back!!!


I reckon if bradley can drive and now owns a car, and he is drunk when he gets in the car i could see bradley having an car accident if he found out about the affair between max and stacey as they would both be devastated in one night that one life could be wiped out  and one life they cared about is gone in one night as bradley may not want to live anymore after all of this and feel he is a complete failure and the two people he loved most has betrayed him and he could be on life support at the hospital in intenstive care fighting for his life and stacey will think about the way she has treated him and humiliited him and the damage her and max have caused and feel that if bradley dies she will never prove to bradley how sorry she really loves him and how much she regrets sleeping with max and how much she loves him now as it may be too late now to tell him and could you imagine stacey and max living with the guilit for the rest of their lifes, i think that stacey could never forgive herself and max as well if bradley was to kill himself in a car accident because of them as stacey and max would always regret what they did behind bradley's back for the rest of their lives and for killing someone they both cared about what do you think

I could see that the only way it would affect max and stacey badly is that if bradley was so drunk he got into his car because he found out about their sorid little affair and thinks that they have been laughing at him behind his back and loved every minute of it and bradley is driving so fast that he killed himself or was on life support in the hospital as stacey and max may feel that they might not be a second chance to prove how much they love him or even care for him,as they both realise that it may be too late for both of them by then to prove how much bradley means to them, what do you think

How would stacey and max react to this happening to bradley over their affair, would they both be devastated if bradley was killed in a car accident or had a car accident as he may of be thinking about their affair when he was driving and not concentrating on the road or bradley was on life support fighting for his life after the car accident, what do you think

----------


## Joy2286

> God a lot has been written since I came on last! It was only 6.30p.m. lol.
> 
> I'd like to see Bradley take on Max. When he first met Max he said 'he'd take him out!', it was very masterful and sexy! 
> 
> Maybe Bradley will protect Stacey against him. From what i've read Stacey doesn't need much defending but maybe Bradley will come to the conclusion that his dad took advantage of her, while she was vulnerable. Max has had a lot of affairs in the past, he knows that. And Stacey's been through a lot recently. Do you think he'd trust Max's version of events over Stacey's?! 
> 
> Mind you I suppose the damage she does to Bradley's car, and her behaviour might make him think she's capable of anything. Plus their relationship isn't solid at the moment.


When it comes down to it I do think Bradley loves Stacey and trusts her more than he trusts Max, in which case I deff think he'd trust Stacey's version of events over Max's. I think part of him would think Max had taken advantage of Stacey and so yes, at least to start with, I do think Bradley would lay all the blame with his Dad and defend Stacey.

But then on the other hand Max and Bradley have got closer lately while all the time a wedge has been driven between Bradley and Stacey so who knows? Bradley might well take Max's word on what happened, especially if, like you say, Stacey smashes up his car.

I don't think Bradley will go drink driving and end up in a car accident or anything because I'm sure if anything like that was going to happen we'd have heard about the spoilers for it now. I think when Bradley finds out he's going to be very upset and hurt but then he's going to be very manipulative in how he gets his revenge.

----------


## Nigella harman

> When it comes down to it I do think Bradley loves Stacey and trusts her more than he trusts Max, in which case I deff think he'd trust Stacey's version of events over Max's. I think part of him would think Max had taken advantage of Stacey and so yes, at least to start with, I do think Bradley would lay all the blame with his Dad and defend Stacey.
> 
> But then on the other hand Max and Bradley have got closer lately while all the time a wedge has been driven between Bradley and Stacey so who knows? Bradley might well take Max's word on what happened, especially if, like you say, Stacey smashes up his car.
> 
> I don't think Bradley will go drink driving and end up in a car accident or anything because I'm sure if anything like that was going to happen we'd have heard about the spoilers for it now. I think when Bradley finds out he's going to be very upset and hurt but then he's going to be very manipulative in how he gets his revenge.


 OOOOOH!I really cant imagine how Bradders will react,so thats the bit im most looking forward to,I hope the nasty fling will be over quickly,just reading the spoilers is making me go green!!! :Sick:   :Lol:

----------


## PR1811

Argh! Every-time I go on a work trip some big Stacey & Bradley news breaks!

----------


## Joy2286

> OOOOOH!I really cant imagine how Bradders will react,so thats the bit im most looking forward to,I hope the nasty fling will be over quickly,just reading the spoilers is making me go green!!!


Yeah Bradley's reaction is deff the bit I'm looking forward to most- dying to see my gorgeous boy get to act his socks off again!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah Bradley's reaction is deff the bit I'm looking forward to most- dying to see my gorgeous boy get to act his socks off again!


 I have to say,we dont seem to be the only ones who dont want to see them splitting,the storylines getting slated on digi spy!I really hope Stacey doesnt come off as nasty as she sounds,and that its exagerated,I dont think its going to do her character much good :Confused:  People get dumped every day,but they dont go mental like she meant to go! :EEK!:  Its like theyre putting her up there with Pauline and Ian,for wanting the ultimate revenge!

----------


## Joy2286

To be fair though pretty much all of the Sean/Ruby/Stacey storyline was exaggerated in the magazines and stuff so chances are this will be highly exaggerated too. I'm trying not to get my knickers in a twist until I see what actually happens and just get excited about my two fave characters getting a big storyline again!

Stacey is nowhere near as bad as Ian and Pauline though

----------


## Nigella harman

> To be fair though pretty much all of the Sean/Ruby/Stacey storyline was exaggerated in the magazines and stuff so chances are this will be highly exaggerated too. I'm trying not to get my knickers in a twist until I see what actually happens and just get excited about my two fave characters getting a big storyline again!
> 
> Stacey is nowhere near as bad as Ian and Pauline though


 Sleeping with his dad is really bad! :EEK!:   :Lol: Its worse than what Ians doing,he may be humiliating her,but Stacey will end up ripping this family apart,theres no way Tanya would forgive this,theres 2 kids involved not to mention Bradley just getting his Dad back after how many years!How on earth could he forgive Max this after what he did previously?. I wonder if Max is only in Eastenders short term,i know Kevins leaving in a year,i just dont see how on earth Bradley would want Max in his life after this.Youre right about the mags tho,There is soooo no pregnancy and who dunnit with Deano,Mickey and Gary!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Joy2286

Oh yeah I know it's unforgiveable what she does and Bradley won't definitely won't forgive Max for it but I meant I don't think she's quite as evil and sinister- I don't think she plans to have an affair with Max- it just happens and develops and then she begins to see it as revenge- but hey who knows- maybe I just don't want to think of Stacey turning into the bitch of the century cos I really like her!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh yeah I know it's unforgiveable what she does and Bradley won't definitely won't forgive Max for it but I meant I don't think she's quite as evil and sinister- I don't think she plans to have an affair with Max- it just happens and develops and then she begins to see it as revenge- but hey who knows- maybe I just don't want to think of Stacey turning into the bitch of the century cos I really like her!


 Bitch of the century!!! :Lol:  I think pauline will get that one!!!I was really hoping she was so hammered it was a mistake but after reading the spoilers slater girl put up,it looks as though that isnt the case!I agree with your thoughts on not getting your knickers in a twist tho!!! :Rotfl:  its definately not worth that!!! :Rotfl: I guess that car Bradders gets is the one on the snippets ages ago Max and Phil were calling a hairdressers car!Whats he bought now!!!

----------


## Joy2286

Lol who knows! I never even knew Bradley had a car cos we never see it- and I missed the episode when he ran over Betty so whenever people mention that I'm like "wtf?" cos when I look back over the episode summaries it's never mentioned on the EE website

----------


## slater girl

When bradley finds out about their affair, max can kiss goodbye his relationship with his son as i think he knows that he won't have one, let alone a son anymore, and i could see bradley saying that i don't have a father and you are no father of mine anymore to his face.

I could see bradley saying to max that you did this to me, the trust is gone between them and they are no second chances, not after this.

Bradley could say their father/son relationship is over, completely finished as bradley has seen max for who he truely is and will think he mum is right about his father, as bradley will think once a cheat always a cheat.

I could see bradley forgiving stacey in time, but it will be a long time for that to happen, let alone stacey gaining his trust again and starting a relationship with him again and i could see stacey begging for bradley's forgiveness and wanting a second chance with bradley herself, but will stacey ever get his love back after this, i cannot see it as bradley might say i loved you once and i don't know if he could do it again as she ripped his heart out when she cheated on him and made bradley hating her and wanting revenge on her for everything she has done to him as she destroyed his trust and love for her in one night.

I could see stacey staying i want other chance to prove to you how much i love you, and i want to spend my life with you and start a family with bradley, as bradley is a decent man and men like that do not come around often in albert square, i could see stacey being jealous or envious if someone was after him as she may feel she had a chance with him but blew it with him and stacey will beg for another chance with him to try and put this right, and stacey will realise this after what she has done, what do you think.

What i would love is someone to come along like when kat met andy for bradley and bradley got married to this other women or engaged to be married, and knowing stacey she would not like it and be jealous and envious, knowing she had a chance with bradley but threw it away with him when she had an affair with his father max and stacey wishing she had a second chance to prove how much she loved him as stacey still does love him and even stacey admitting to sean or mo that she still loves bradley before the wedding would be great to see, as i could see stacey gatecrashing his wedding and trying to stop bradley marrying this other women just like when alfie crashed kat wedding to andy and stacey to admit that she still loves him in front of the whole church and infront of the rest of the slater family as i could see stacey doing this, what do you think

----------


## Nigella harman

wedding!flippin hec youre looking into the future there!!I cant even get past new year!!!! :Lol:  Slater girl,what else did it say was happening on the 28th(Im guessing thats the new years eve one,)Were Stacey and Bradley top billing or is something more dramatic happening over their story???Its wierd,you normally know,like that nasty man Jonny A. killed the lovely Dennis Rickman(swooooooon! :Wub:  )I havent really heard anything for this one.Thanks!

----------


## Joy2286

Doesn't Rebecca secretly find out who killed Pauline or something?  :Confused:

----------


## slater girl

That above which said just a few moments ago, is that i would like for someone new to come along for bradley and marry bradley as i would love stacey to gatecrash his wedding if a storyline like this came up for them like they did for kat and alfie and stacey to be jealous, i would love this to happen, what do you think

----------


## Nigella harman

> Doesn't Rebecca secretly find out who killed Pauline or something?


  :Confused:  dunno!?havent heard that one!(Im staying on topic by saying i really like Bradley and Stacey.I hope they are ok in the end! :Ninja: )

----------


## Joy2286

> That above which said just a few moments ago, is that i would like for someone new to come along for bradley and marry bradley as i would love stacey to gatecrash his wedding if a storyline like this came up for them like they did for kat and alfie and stacey to be jealous, i would love this to happen, what do you think


I don't think it'd happen- really don't! Bet you any money Bradley and Stacey end up back together by the Summer at the latest.

And yeah I agree with Nigella- deff my fave characters in the show- love em both to bits

----------


## slater girl

When bradley finds out about their affair, max can kiss goodbye his relationship with his son as i think he knows that he won't have one, let alone a son anymore, and i could see bradley saying that i don't have a father and you are no father of mine anymore to his face.

I could see bradley saying to max that you did this to me, the trust is gone between them and they are no second chances, not after this.

Bradley could say their father/son relationship is over, completely finished as bradley has seen max for who he truely is and will think he mum is right about his father, as bradley will think once a cheat always a cheat.

I could see bradley forgiving stacey in time, but it will be a long time for that to happen, let alone stacey gaining his trust again and starting a relationship with him again and i could see stacey begging for bradley's forgiveness and wanting a second chance with bradley herself, but will stacey ever get his love back after this, i cannot see it as bradley might say i loved you once and i don't know if he could do it again as she ripped his heart out when she cheated on him and made bradley hating her and wanting revenge on her for everything she has done to him as she destroyed his trust and love for her in one night.

I could see stacey staying i want other chance to prove to you how much i love you, and i want to spend my life with you and start a family with bradley, as bradley is a decent man and men like that do not come around often in albert square, i could see stacey being jealous or envious if someone was after him as she may feel she had a chance with him but blew it with him and stacey will beg for another chance with him to try and put this right, and stacey will realise this after what she has done, what do you think.

----------


## Nigella harman

> That above which said just a few moments ago, is that i would like for someone new to come along for bradley and marry bradley as i would love stacey to gatecrash his wedding if a storyline like this came up for them like they did for kat and alfie and stacey to be jealous, i would love this to happen, what do you think


Youre confusing me!! :Confused:   :Lol:  I asked what it said in the paper spoilers about the 28th aswell as Stacey and Bradley and Preeti,was that the main thing or is there other stuff happening in Eastenders that night!!! :Confused:

----------


## slater girl

I reckon once stacey fling with max is over at christmas, i hope lydia is still around bradley as i could see lydia and stacey having a fight in the vic over bradley later on if lydia is still around as it would be great to see, i reckon stacey will tell lydia to back off bradley as bradley is hers and no one else would be great to see as i hope they both fight over bradley and have a slagging match in the vic over bradley.

I hope this happens between lydia and stacey and they have a fight over bradley what do you think.

I reckon bradley and stacey will be back together by february or march, that is what i reckon.

----------


## Joy2286

I think once Bradley and Stacey are back together that we won't see Lydia again- she's only Bradley's work colleague therefore after the storyline involving her is over there is no need for her to be in the Square or the Vic

----------


## slater girl

Do you reckon stacey and lydia will fight in the vic as i could see it happening over bradley and i could see stacey calling her a boyfriend stealer to her face and it could get nasty between the both of them as i think deep down stacey still loves bradley no matter what has happened as she always forgave ruby.

i would love to see this, will it happen as i hope it does.

----------


## Joy2286

No I think if there's any fight between Stacey and Lydia it'll be at Bradley's Office Party in front of all his colleagues and that's when he'll tell her she embarrasses him and she runs off and into Max

----------


## slater girl

No i want one later after christmas not before as i know we have one at bradley's office party with lydia and stacey, i want other one later on between stace and lydia in the new year after christmas, if lydia is still around bradley as i want to see stacey reaction especially if her fling with max is over as i would love stacey to confront lydia in the vic and call her names and call her a boyfriend stealer as stacey would accuse lydia of taking her man from her and turning him against her as i could see stacey slapping lydia, what do you think.

i love this to happen, i hope it does in the new year

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> There is soooo no pregnancy


 well according to the latest issue of inside soap there is a pregnancy shock over the festive period, and the candidates they have printed are carly, chelsea, stacey, dawn, sonia, and denise

----------


## Joy2286

> well according to the latest issue of inside soap there is a pregnancy shock over the festive period, and the candidates they have printed are carly, chelsea, stacey, dawn, sonia, and denise


I thought it was Dawn that got pregnant

----------


## Joy2286

> No i want one later after christmas not before as i know we have one at bradley's office party, i want other one later on between stace and lydia, if lydia is still around bradley as i want to see stacey reaction especially if her fling with max is over as i would love stacey to confront lydia in the vic and call her names and call her a boyfriend stealer as stacey would accuse lydia of taking her man from her.
> 
> i love this to happen, i hope it does in the new year


I doubt it will- don't know why but I don't think this Lydia character's going to be in the show for that long- like that Steve guy who was up for the promotion with Bradley- will only be for a few episodes I reckon

----------


## *-Rooney-*

doesnt this kinda duplicate 2 christmas ago, zoe sleeping with bofriend dennis rickman,s dad  den watts

----------


## slater girl

I mean the sun newspaper on the 20th november issue it said their would be tension between lydia and stacey over bradley and sparks will fly between them both over stacey hating lydia and stacey has her guard up around bradley as stacey knows lydia is after her boyfriend.

I hope stacey slaps lydia in the new year causing a fight between them both especially if stacey fling with max is over and bradley is still seeing lydia as i want stacey to hate lydia and be nasty to her in front of everyone in the pub and call her a home wrecker and stealing her boyfriend away from her.

i hope it happens

----------


## Nigella harman

> well according to the latest issue of inside soap there is a pregnancy shock over the festive period, and the candidates they have printed are carly, chelsea, stacey, dawn, sonia, and denise


 Its   Spoiler:    Dawn!  This is another pregnancy were talking about!And its soooo not happening! :Lol:

----------


## Joy2286

> doesnt this kinda duplicate 2 christmas ago, zoe sleeping with bofriend dennis rickman,s dad  den watts


Yeah but hey this is Eastenders lol!

The papers exaggerate stuff though Slater girl- we'll just have to wait and see what happens

----------


## slater girl

What would be the perfect payback for max and stacey affair is for bradley and tanya to sleep together later on after they have both found out about stacey and max's affair and let bradley and tanya do the deed as it would be the perfect revenge on the both of them and see how max and stacey would feel if it happened to them.

As i could not see stacey and max liking it done to them especially if bradley and stacey was back together and max and tanya as well was back together as the shoe would be on the other foot and see how stacey would react if she found out if bradley was tanya and how would max react to his son sleeping with his wife.

What a payback for the pair of them as they say what comes around goes around and i would love to see how max and stacey would like it if it was done to the both of the, what do you think

----------


## Joy2286

It wouldn't happen though- both Tanya and Bradley are too loyal to cheat (Ok so Tanya did seem to succumb to Sean's advances but she pretty much stopped that before it started). Yes it would be good payback but it'd be totally unrealistic in terms of the characters who are involved.

----------


## slater girl

I reckon max and stacey and tanya and bradley have alot in common as max and stacey tend to cheat and tanya and bradley are both loyal, i think they are chalk and cheese  and bradley and stacey are just like max and tanya in every sense and the way the all do things.

In other words, they are right for each other as they are completey different and both opposites to the other person they are with and bring different things to the relationship and depite the cheating both their partners are willing to forgive them no matter what they do on either side as deep down they relationship can both be solid.

I could see bradley and stacey marrying eventually as they are both just like max and tanya

do you agree with me on this please.

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah- definitely a case of opposites attracting in both cases- but it's more obvious with Bradley and Stacey

----------


## slater girl

I mean stacey's mum jean knows that bradley and stacey are both complete opposites to each other, and i reckon jean knows they are right for each other as they both bring different things to the relationship and jean must know they are meant to be together forever as she called bradley and stacey romeo and juliet and reckons that they are star crossed lovers and are meant for each other what do you think.

I wonder if jean and her husband was exactly the same and was just like bradley and stacey when they were younger as jean kept mentioning to stacey when she went to see her that other women was after her father and they tried to take him of her and i wonder if jean was telling stacey she will have the same problems with bradley and will have to fight to keep him, i wonder if this is another forshadowing that is coming up, what do you think

I mean jean likes bradley and thinks he is perfect for stacey as jean thinks he is lovely, has manners and a decent job and is good looking and charming and quite a ladies man and she said that bradley had lovely hair and he would go far with hair like that and men like bradley are hard to come by these days especially where stacey originally came from and she like the fact the bradley works in the city as well.

what are jeans views on bradley and stacey as a couple and what are jeans views on bradley as stacey's boyfriend.

----------


## slater girl

I mean she does cheat this time and i think it would be difficult for bradley to trust stacey again after finding out that stacey is sleeping with his father.

I mean how could bradley ever forgive stacey for cheating on him with his father, not many people could.

I mean when stacey is sleeping with max, does she still love bradley when her and max are doing the deed as i think she still does love bradley and i cannot see stacey ever stop loving him as i think stacey will always love bradley deep down no matter what has gone on in their relationship recently.

I mean how would bradley ever trust stacey again after this and i would want tanya and bradley to take revenge on them both by having an affair with each other as it would be good to see how max and stacey would like it done to them as the boot would be on the other foot and it would be payback to them both for cheating on them both as stacey may realise how much she has hurt bradley by doing this.

I mean how would stacey's family react to her treating bradley like dirt and causing him alot of hurt and pain to not just only him but his stepmum tanya as well as i could see her mum jean feeling disgusted with stacey and to find out that she has been sleeping with bradley's father behind his back and loving every minute of it, i could see mo and charlie being disgusted by her behaviour and to lose a lovely fella as well as i could see charlie and mo saying that she don't deserve him and and nice guys don't come around often.

I mean the truth always comes out in the end and people get hurt and i hope the whole square finds out and the rest of stacey family as well and max takes alot of flake from people for doing this to his own son and his wife as stacey and max may realise the damage and hurt they have both done to bradley and tanya.

I mean i can see alot of people in albert square saying to max and stacey that tanya and bradley deserve people who treats them better and treats them both right, and they don't deserve the pair of them as they are so ungrateful and treat them both like dirt as most people would be glad to take the pair of them of max and stacey.

----------


## Nigella harman

I just think theyre over guys!sorry.I think people are just getting their hopes up and they are just going to be let down.Stacey just goes too overboard,i dont see how you can salvage anything from that.Its so out of character for Stacey,shes loyal,even if like when ruby left her and didnt want to know her she always stayed loyal to her.Its just a crap way to make damn sure they are over and there is no going back.I dont understand why the EE people are so determined to ignore the viewers but if thats the way they are going to play it then so be it!I dont want them to suddenly magically get back together when the viewers kick up a stink like they are starting to,like they did with Sonia,she is a lesbian/she isnt a lesbian! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  This story is too sensational for the pair of them,next theyll be taken off by flipping Aliens!!!(Ala Dynasty!) :Thumbsdown:

----------


## littlemo

O.k. I've got to get something straight in my head. Does Bradley dump Stacey before she sleeps with Max?! I'm sure that's what the spoilers are suggesting. In which case Stacey doesn't have any loyalty to Bradley, does she?! He tells her she's an embarrassment at the xmas party, and they are still apart, until Pretti (possibly) gets them back together. 

It's a very horrid thing to do, but if that's the case it's not cheating.

----------


## Pinkbanana

Okay.....some folk have been busy on this thread over the last few days!

To save me reading the 40 odd pages ive missed and the 100 thousand word essays by Slater Girl (interesting as your posts are, I really cant take in big chunks of texts tonight lol)............. would someone please tell me the latest on the Bradders n Stace front! :Smile:  , ie whats the crack with them over crimbo?

----------


## littlemo

> Okay.....some folk have been busy on this thread over the last few days!
> 
> To save me reading the 40 odd pages ive missed and the 100 thousand word essays by Slater Girl (interesting as your posts are, I really cant take in big chunks of texts tonight lol)............. would someone please tell me the latest on the Bradders n Stace front! , ie whats the crack with them over crimbo?


Stacey sleeps with Max and does some damage to Bradley's car, because she wants to get revenge on him for what he said to her at the Xmas party. I think he dumps her, at the party. 

Stacey then threatens Max about revealing all to Tanya and Bradley. Pretti tries to get Bradley and Stacey back together. 

I'm assuming Stacey and Bradley will get back together, and Stacey will put the stuff with Max behind her, before it all comes out a couple of months later.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Stacey sleeps with Max and does some damage to Bradley's car, because she wants to get revenge on him for what he said to her at the Xmas party. I think he dumps her, at the party. 
> 
> Stacey then threatens Max about revealing all to Tanya and Bradley. Pretti tries to get Bradley and Stacey back together. 
> 
> I'm assuming Stacey and Bradley will get back together, and Stacey will put the stuff with Max behind her, before it all comes out a couple of months later.



Cheers, LM!  :Thumbsup:   Cor blimey...cant believe Stacey would be soooo vicious as to threaten to reveal all about sleeping with Max to Bradders n Tanya!!! Unless I guess he is being a bit of a git about it, or she feels he is to blame...cause she was totally drunk (well I hope so, cause I seriously wouldnt go there  :EEK!:  ) and took advantage, when she did the deed with him. Actually, I think the Max and Stacey sleeping together storyline is a bit er....distasteful  :Sick:

----------


## littlemo

> Cheers, LM!   Cor blimey...cant believe Stacey would be soooo vicious as to threaten to reveal all about sleeping with Max to Bradders n Tanya!!! Unless I guess he is being a bit of a git about it, or she feels he is to blame...cause she was totally drunk (well I hope so, cause I seriously wouldnt go there  ) and took advantage, when she did the deed with him. Actually, I think the Max and Stacey sleeping together storyline is a bit er....distasteful


It is a bit! lol. 

God I'm looking forward to see this side of Stacey again! I know I keep saying it, but I just think it's been long over due. 

I like the way she has been with Bradley, but that's not all she is, and I think we need to see different sides to her character. Lately she's been a bit too one dimensional. 

Oh, I can't wait!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> It is a bit! lol. 
> 
> God I'm looking forward to see this side of Stacey again! I know I keep saying it, but I just think it's been long over due. 
> 
> I like the way she has been with Bradley, but that's not all she is, and I think we need to see different sides to her character. Lately she's been a bit too one dimensional!



I know what you mean about her character of late, I guess she has played second fiddle since the introduction of the scruffy one (Sean) too, but getting her to sleep with Max!!! :EEK!:  NO!  :Nono:

----------


## Nigella harman

> I know what you mean about her character of late, I guess she has played second fiddle since the introduction of the scruffy one (Sean) too, but getting her to sleep with Max!!! NO!


 YAY!!!Pinkbanana i so agree!(Ive had a quick beer so i may not be the most understandable!)I sooo agree,she threatens to tear Maxs family apart! :EEK!:  What the,and by the sounds of it she really is all over Max to get back at Bradders!)Not good!(And wrecks Bradders future car!Which is as nearas i can get to understandable!I think theyre going a bit over the top with this to be honest! :Ninja:  And this is like just days if not a day after the break up!Yikes!Dont know what to think any more,but its nice to see you pink,im off for another beverage and a cuddle from Mr harman!( :Thumbsup:  Yay Matt won!Hurrah

----------


## Pinkbanana

You knocking back the alcohol again, Nigella?  :Smile:  lol And woweeeeee you lucky gal getting close up and personal with Mr Harman (unless you are erm.....indulging in some role play down there in Yorkshire! :EEK!:   :Lol: . Joking).

I totally agree, I think what they have in store for Stace is a little over the top and quite vicious, especially to threaten to tell the fella that you are supposedly in love with that you slept with his long lost father!  :EEK!:  I think they all might end up on the Jeremy Kyle show at this rate!  :Lol:  I didnt like the abortion storyline, and something tells me that Im going to like this storyline even less....... :Mad:  Just have to wait and see how it pans out. BTW when did Bradders get a car, have I missed something? It not a toy one is it? lol

Oh just noticed your location, you seem to be shoplifting with Deanooooooooooooo!!!  :Lol:  Cor blimey gal, I hope it isnt him that you are cuddling up to! I'd cut down on the drinking if so!!! lol

P.S. I wanted Jason to win.

----------


## Joy2286

I just don't get it at all- the writers obviously have a screw loose somewhere- we vote them Best Couple- that obviously means we like seeing them together and then we vote Charlie Best Newcomer 4 times and Lacey Best Actress twice- so we obviously like their characters (and part of their characters is obviously their relationship) so what do the writers do- oh yeah let's go get Stacey pregnant- totally change Bradley's character so he forces her into an abortion (which come on they were so in love with each other before you'd have thought they'd have overcome it together, had the baby and dealt with parenthood together) and then split them up in a totally unrealistic way by turning Stacey into a bitch who sleeps with Bradley's father- and all in the name of TV ratings  :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   Whatever happened to portraying a realistic view of everyday life????

----------


## littlemo

You've definetely got a point there! 

Some people are saying Bradley get's a bonus, so that might be how he affords to buy his car. The car he drove before was his boss's (someone was unsure about that). 

I can't wait to see Sean give Max a good hide in! It seems like he'll deserve it. lol.

----------


## slater girl

I mean if bradley and stacey eventually got back together in the new year, i don't know how max and stacey could be bear to hang around bradley much as they would both would be guilt ridden as they would both have a guilty concience everytime they are around him and i could see them finding it very difficult to even look at bradley face as they would have to be in the same room as bradley and tanya all the time when they are around them both.

I mean i wonder if tanya would pick up what stacey and max have been doing as max has cheated before and she might be able to tell the signs of max cheating and lying to her especially with bradley girlfriend as well as tanya might see it that he has not only done this to her but to his son as well and tanya might not be able to forgive him this time, what do you think.

I mean i could see stacey and max buying bradley presents and gifts to hid their guilty conscience as that is what people usually do if they have something to hide and being all nice and kind to you for no reason whatsoever.

I mean bradley might even pick up and say to max and stacey and say why are you buying me all these gifts as i don't deserve them, and what have i done to deserve all this attention as usually you would pick up that something generally wrong with the both of them.

I mean how would max and stacey act around tanya and bradley as i don't know how they could hide their dirty little secret if bradley and stacey eventually sorted things out and get back together, what do you think

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I just don't get it at all- the writers obviously have a screw loose somewhere- we vote them Best Couple- that obviously means we like seeing them together and then we vote Charlie Best Newcomer 4 times and Lacey Best Actress twice- so we obviously like their characters (and part of their characters is obviously their relationship) so what do the writers do- oh yeah let's go get Stacey pregnant- totally change Bradley's character so he forces her into an abortion (which come on they were so in love with each other before you'd have thought they'd have overcome it together, had the baby and dealt with parenthood together) and then split them up in a totally unrealistic way by turning Stacey into a bitch who sleeps with Bradley's father- and all in the name of TV ratings     Whatever happened to portraying a realistic view of everyday life????


Yep, I agree, EE use to pride itself on its grit and realism. I think thats all gone out of the window....

They'll do something totally out of character like having Stace sleeping with Max purely cause it will be deemed to be a soap ratings winner. They wont care about damage to the characters involved, as later on they will attempt (what they have done with Jane - whos affair with Grant was totally out of character) to justify it in some clumsy and probably rather hard to swallow way.


EE have a habit of changing characters' personalities to fit in with their storylines, rather than storylines that fit in with the characters. :Mad:  

With the falling ratings, me thinks this approach is slowly backfiring.... :EEK!:  

BTW I do love EE (though I moan more about it these days) and its the only soap I watch, but when they mess about with characters soooooooo much like they have done with Bradders n Stace (which lets face it, they started off as such a promising couple) then it does sicken me. Hell I rather watch Deanooooo in a major storyline which involved him being in every episode for the next three months, than what they have in store for these two.  :Lol:

----------


## Joy2286

As I've said on many an occasion before I'm just hoping this actually turns out to be the fallout from the abortion and they end up having a big heart to heart about everything and back together at the end. I mean let's face it there hasn't been all that much of it yet- largely thanks to the writers throwing Honey and Billy's storyline in straight after, totally overshadowing what was some excellent work by Charlie and Lacey and in doing so the aftermath of the abortion was pretty much dismissed and forgotten about. They could have done a lot more with it at the time I felt but I'm hoping justice will be done and this is what all this nonsense I'm hearing about over Christmas is leading up to.

(PS. Just for the record I am not dismissing the Petal storyline at all cos I think EE did a really good job with it, I was just annoyed it ended up overshadowing Stacey's storyline cos for me that was some of the best scenes I've seen in EE in a long time)

----------


## Pinkbanana

> As I've said on many an occasion before I'm just hoping this actually turns out to be the fallout from the abortion and they end up having a big heart to heart about everything and back together at the end. I mean let's face it there hasn't been all that much of it yet- largely thanks to the writers throwing Honey and Billy's storyline in straight after, totally overshadowing what was some excellent work by Charlie and Lacey and in doing so the aftermath of the abortion was pretty much dismissed and forgotten about. They could have done a lot more with it at the time I felt but I'm hoping justice will be done and this is what all this nonsense I'm hearing about over Christmas is leading up to.


I hated every aspect of the abortion storyline - from Bradders behaviour (I cant believe how hard hearted, uncaring and selfish he became.....leaving her in the square like that after finding out, to the emotional blackmail in the abortion clinic (erm....which they went to the next day!!!) when Stace was distraught and totally in bits (the old Bradders would not have put her though that). All seemed way out of character for me, and made quite disturbing viewing too.

I was also shocked how quickly EE moved on from the abortion storyline to other storylines.

Mmmmm......as Ive said many a time....Enders are doing a great job of ruining a very promising, and popular couple.  Cant they see when they've got something good.......why are they intent on destroying it? :Confused:  Answers on a postcard.....

----------


## Joy2286

Stacey hardly put up a fight to keep the baby though- it's not just Bradley who had a character transplant. The old Stacey would have said "Stuff you Bradley I'm keeping this baby whether you like it or not" if she felt that strongly about it imo.

Have to admit the research to do with the abortion storyline was shocking. You have to have the consent of 2 doctors and you have to prove why you can't have a child and all sorts of stuff like that by law. You deff would not get an appointment just like that and as Stacey was pretty early in her pregnancy she would not have had a physical procedure like she did- she'd have been given two tablets to swallow that are like a stronger version of the morning after pill. Also the possibility of giving the baby up for adoption was never raised once and given the circumstances you'd think it would have been 

I know what you mean about ruining the two best characters in the show though- the thing that's really concerning me is if things carry on going the way they are I can see them writing Bradley's character out the show because like with Ruby "there's nowhere left for him to go"- if that's the case I'm officially going to go and chain myself to the Elstree gates in protest!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Stacey hardly put up a fight to keep the baby though- it's not just Bradley who had a character transplant. The old Stacey would have said "Stuff you Bradley I'm keeping this baby whether you like it or not" if she felt that strongly about it imo.
> 
> Have to admit the research to do with the abortion storyline was shocking. You have to have the consent of 2 doctors and you have to prove why you can't have a child and all sorts of stuff like that by law. You deff would not get an appointment just like that and as Stacey was pretty early in her pregnancy she would not have had a physical procedure like she did- she'd have been given two tablets to swallow that are like a stronger version of the morning after pill. Also the possibility of giving the baby up for adoption was never raised once and given the circumstances you'd think it would have been 
> 
> I know what you mean about ruining the two best characters in the show though- the thing that's really concerning me is if things carry on going the way they are I can see them writing Bradley's character out the show because like with Ruby "there's nowhere left for him to go"- if that's the case I'm officially going to go and chain myself to the Elstree gates in protest!


Stacey put her case across to Bradders about wanting the baby, I thought *very* clearly...at the abortion clinic, but Bradders made it clear he didnt want it and chose to ignore her feelings and was just banging on about his own (i went off Bradders that particular week! lol).

I honestly dont think they would get rid of Bradders character....he has a lot of family in the square and bags of potential as a character. Also he is played by a very popular and good actor. So even if he gets cut lose from Stacey, I think his future is secure. Just hope they dont try and change him too much.  I liked the fact he was soooo different from the other lads on the square when he arrived, his character made a refreshing change.

Edit: Anyway I'd hope they would get rid of that prat Deanooooooo before they got shot of Bradders!!!

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah- I just hope EE will remember that- Charlie has won 4 awards for them so they're hardly going to drop him just like that so soon after I hope. And I suppose you're right about him still having family in the Square and stuff- even if his relationship with Max will be in tatters. Suppose he could still be on speaking terms with Tanya and the girls. 

Yeah I liked that too- Charlie himself has said that he thinks the fact that Bradley is so different from all  the other lads on the Square is part of his appeal. He's deff my fave male character- he's got more depth to him aswell and for once he's not a character who's only out for himself- he actually cares about others.

Yeah I know what you mean about Stacey putting her point across at the clinic- I was just saying that I don't think the old Stacey would have gone through with the abortion if she didn't want it. She'd have done what she wanted over what Bradley wanted.

----------


## PR1811

> I hated every aspect of the abortion storyline - from Bradders behaviour (I cant believe how hard hearted, uncaring and selfish he became.....leaving her in the square like that after finding out, to the emotional blackmail in the abortion clinic (erm....which they went to the next day!!!) when Stace was distraught and totally in bits (the old Bradders would not have put her though that). All seemed way out of character for me, and made quite disturbing viewing too.
> 
> I was also shocked how quickly EE moved on from the abortion storyline to other storylines.
> 
> Mmmmm......as Ive said many a time....Enders are doing a great job of ruining a very promising, and popular couple.  Cant they see when they've got something good.......why are they intent on destroying it? Answers on a postcard.....


While at the time the argument that Bradley was blackmailing Stacey into having the abortion had some merit now we have seen that he does feel guilty and it's clear that what he said at the clinic was what he was feeling.

I've said it before but Stacey wanted to keep it and Bradley didn't, somebody was going to have to compromise. It could either be Bradley and he could have tried to make the effort or it could be Stacey and she could have the abortion and when all was said and done Stacey wanted Bradley more than she wanted the baby so she had the abortion, we all knew (including Bradley) that she wasn't happy about it but that's just the way it was.

Just look at the situation now, Stacey could be 3 months pregnant and she's weeks from them splitting up leaving her with a baby to bring up... You could argue that the situation they are heading to wouldn't have happened had they not had the abortion but I think it would have simply been a role reversal and Bradley would have ended up being the distant one while Stacey tried her best to hold it together.

It was a crap situation to be in but I still think that the abortion was the 'best' possible outcome, Bradley is just _not_ ready to be a dad and it would have ended in disaster.

----------


## Joy2286

> While at the time the argument that Bradley was blackmailing Stacey into having the abortion had some merit now we have seen that he does feel guilty and it's clear that what he said at the clinic was what he was feeling.
> 
> I've said it before but Stacey wanted to keep it and Bradley didn't, somebody was going to have to compromise. It could either be Bradley and he could have tried to make the effort or it could be Stacey and she could have the abortion and when all was said and done Stacey wanted Bradley more than she wanted the baby so she had the abortion, we all knew (including Bradley) that she wasn't happy about it but that's just the way it was.
> 
> Just look at the situation now, Stacey could be 3 months pregnant and she's weeks from them splitting up leaving her with a baby to bring up... You could argue that the situation they are heading to wouldn't have happened had they not had the abortion but I think it would have simply been a role reversal and Bradley would have ended up being the distant one while Stacey tried her best to hold it together.
> 
> It was a crap situation to be in but I still think that the abortion was the 'best' possible outcome, Bradley is just _not_ ready to be a dad and it would have ended in disaster.


Totally agree with everything you've just said. I don't think they'd have split up straight away but certainly once the baby was born there would have been a lot of pressure on them and they would have struggled to cope and keep their relationship alive. I think had Stacey not had the abortion Bradley would have stuck by her but I think her hormonal mood swings could well have taken their toll on them and he'd have ended up feeling like he has been feeling anyway- like he can't do anything right for her.

----------


## Nigella harman

Well i didnt see that week and from the nothing that theyve shown of it since,i am still none the wiser,it was August yeah? 2 good actors abilities pushed to one side so we can watch Rubys 3 month leaving storyline!Oh yippee! :Cheer:  thanks Eastenders.I cant believe ive watched patiently until now to see them do something of their own just to hear they are splitting them up. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Joy2286

Shambles isn't it!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Totally agree when you say Charlie and Lacey's abilities have been pushed aside. Lacey's had a bit more to do recently cos of the stuff with Sean and their Mum but Charlie's not really had anything gritty to do since that week- about time we got to see them in their element again!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Shambles isn't it!  
> 
> Totally agree when you say Charlie and Lacey's abilities have been pushed aside. Lacey's had a bit more to do recently cos of the stuff with Sean and their Mum but Charlie's not really had anything gritty to do since that week- about time we got to see them in their element again!


 Well he was at Strictly tonight!!!cha cha cha!!! :Lol:  cheering on Rubes!!! :Cheer:

----------


## Joy2286

OMG!!!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   How long have I been waiting to see him there!  This was what he looked like....  :Clap:   Hehehe! 

Gorgeous as ever! Hope Tess speaks to him later on! I am actually going to miss the first half of An Audience With Take That just in case!  :EEK!:

----------


## Nigella harman

Did you see Lacey with (i think ) her Mum at Take That live?and Kara Tointon and friend!!!!Joy,do you know that photo you put of Lacey and Charlie on EE.Online?Well apparantly the press site that took the photo said it seemed they were "Making fiction a reality!" and that "They looked very much a young couple in Prada!!!" :EEK!:  I got this from LTO.

----------


## Joy2286

Ooooh really! Exciting stuff  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub: 

I thought it was her! Have taped the 2nd half so will have to watch it back  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Joy can you put that piccy of Lacey and Charlie on this thread, pretty please? :Smile:

----------


## mena16

yeah plz plz plz plz plz plz plz lol :Wub:

----------


## Joy2286

There you go ladies- gotta say they look really close mates if nothing more lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

Cheers for the pic, Joy.  :Thumbsup:  

Cor blimey......Lacey looks like she has either had too many sunbed sessions or overdosed on the fake tan!!! lol

Edit: I dont suppose you have any of Deanoooooo?! Just thought I could put one on the ol' dart board!  :Lol:

----------


## Joy2286

No probs PB!

Soz don't have any of Deano I'm afraid- Bradders and Stace I have in abundance  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nigella harman

> There you go ladies- gotta say they look really close mates if nothing more lol


 Im not being funny here but dont you think Laceys face looks a bit puffed up,like shes been crying!I wonder if thats anything to do with stuff theyve been filming around that time,Ive noticed that she does get like that when shes got lots of crying scenes going on.Wouldnt that be the end of Jan time theyd be filming for? :Searchme: This is what that press site said who took the photo-Eastenders stars Lacey Turner and Charlie Clements, who play teenage lovebirds Stacey Slater and Bradley Branning in the hit TV soap, seem to be making fiction into reality as they are spotted out shopping together at Prada in Bond Street looking very much the young couple. London 29TH NOVEMBER 2006 
 :Searchme: Has anyone got the News of the World,apparently it says some thing about what happens with Stacey and Max.

----------


## Kim

No, there isn't. The only things about EastEnders that are in there are about Dawn and May, and the upcoming week.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Im not being funny here but dont you think Laceys face looks a bit puffed up,like shes been crying!I wonder if thats anything to do with stuff theyve been filming around that time,Ive noticed that she does get like that when shes got lots of crying scenes going on.Wouldnt that be the end of Jan time theyd be filming for?This is what that press site said who took the photo-Eastenders stars Lacey Turner and Charlie Clements, who play teenage lovebirds Stacey Slater and Bradley Branning in the hit TV soap, seem to be making fiction into reality as they are spotted out shopping together at Prada in Bond Street looking very much the young couple. London 29TH NOVEMBER 2006 
> Has anyone got the News of the World,apparently it says some thing about what happens with Stacey and Max.



I dont think they look like they are anything more than mates in that photo. If they were shopping in Bond street (ie Prada) it just goes to show the amount of dosh they must be on!!!

Soooooooo the Max and Stacey thing really does happen? Oh I was hoping that it wasnt! In that case Lacey deserves every penny of the dosh she earns for having to get it on with him!  :Sick:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Just look at the situation now, Stacey could be 3 months pregnant and she's weeks from them splitting up leaving her with a baby to bring up... You could argue that the situation they are heading to wouldn't have happened had they not had the abortion but I think it would have simply been a role reversal and Bradley would have ended up being the distant one while Stacey tried her best to hold it together.
> 
> It was a crap situation to be in but I still think that the abortion was the 'best' possible outcome, Bradley is just _not_ ready to be a dad and it would have ended in disaster.


Yes the whole abortion business is at the root of why they are splitting up - with one feeling resentment and rejection, and the other feeling guilt. Sooo you could argue that yeah they will have had the added pressure of a baby in the mix, but compared to the way they are now, their relationship might have survived if they had had the bambino. 

I personally think they should have had them having the baby, as I believe it would have been the making of Stacey, and Bradders would have come around eventually. Possibility after a few sessions of therapy - to convince him that he is his own person and wont turn into this dad over night!!! lol

----------


## Joy2286

> Yes the whole abortion business is at the root of why they are splitting up - with one feeling resentment and rejection, and the other feeling guilt. Sooo you could argue that yeah they will have had the added pressure of a baby in the mix, but compared to the way they are now, their relationship might have survived if they had had the bambino. 
> 
> I personally think they should have had them having the baby, as I believe it would have been the making of Stacey, and Bradders would have come around eventually. Possibility after a few sessions of therapy - to convince him that he is his own person and wont turn into this dad over night!!! lol


I've always said they should have kept the baby- I'm on Stacey's side when she said she reckoned they'd have coped- they've got lots of family around to support them- things would have been difficult but I think they'd have managed. I certainly don't think things would have been half as bad between them as they are at the minute and are going to get even worse- but then a fair bit of the current situation is down to Sean screwing with Stacey's head with all the stuff with their Mum and Ruby and causing her to be preoccupied- which in turn leads to Bradders feeling ignored.

----------


## mena16

i can't wait for this storyline to commence

----------


## Joy2286

Me neither! Only a week to go until the ball starts rolling. Am absolutely devastated that I'm gonna be away for the major part of it so will have to check and double check I've set the video properly!

----------


## slater girl

> posted by PR1811   
> 
> Just look at the situation now, Stacey could be 3 months pregnant and she's weeks from them splitting up leaving her with a baby to bring up... You could argue that the situation they are heading to wouldn't have happened had they not had the abortion but I think it would have simply been a role reversal and Bradley would have ended up being the distant one while Stacey tried her best to hold it together.
> 
> It was a crap situation to be in but I still think that the abortion was the 'best' possible outcome, Bradley is just not ready to be a dad and it would have ended in disaster.


Yes they said it would be the fallout of the abortion, and i reckon stacey is going to get pregnant from bradley once they split up as that is what they are saying is going to happen to stacey in the new year as they said so in all about soap latest edition which is out in the shops right now.

I mean i have heard in the inside soap yearbook 2007 that they get back together next year sometime, i wonder if they get back together if stacey is expecting bradley baby after christmas and bradley and stacey are forced back together because the baby brings them back together, as that may be a possibility or i wonder if they get back together before the new year as preeti plans to get bradley and stacey back together on the 28th december episode and wants them to make up, and i wonder if her and bradley will sleep together that night and make up and then she falls pregnant again very quickly as that is what may happen, so stacey is pregnant again just in time for the new year storyline as stacey puts the affair with max behind her as it was just a fling and meant nothing to her as she wants bradley back and stacey still loves bradley deep down and still cares for him as stacey wants this baby with him, what do you think

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yes they said it would be the fallout of the abortion, and i reckon stacey is going to get pregnant from bradley once they split up as that is what they are saying is going to happen to stacey in the new year as they said so in all about soap latest edition which is out in the shops right now.


Do they actually say Stacey is going to become pregnant again, or just someone becomes pregnant?

Just I thought it was Dawn who becomes pregnant with Rob the banker's child.  :Ponder:

----------


## Joy2286

> Do they actually say Stacey is going to become pregnant again, or just someone becomes pregnant?
> 
> Just I thought it was Dawn who is having Rob the banker's child.


Yeah- I think someone somewhere got mixed up with the Dawn's pregnancy storyline and decided it was Stacey. It seems to me a bit far fetched to have Stacey pregnant again so soon.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah- I think someone somewhere got mixed up with the Dawn's pregnancy storyline and decided it was Stacey. It seems to me a bit far fetched to have Stacey pregnant again so soon.


I have to agree, I'd be really surprised if they had Stacey becoming pregnant again sooooo soon, especially since its going to become very complicated anyway now they are going to have her and Max getting it on!  :Sick:  

Plus they will already have a pregnancy/affair storyline going on with Dawn.

----------


## Joy2286

> I have to agree, I'd be really surprised if they had Stacey becoming pregnant again sooooo soon, especially since its going to become very complicated anyway now they are going to have her and Max getting it on!  
> 
> Plus they will already have a pregnancy/affair storyline going on with Dawn.


Yeah- I think one of the reasons they decided to make Stacey have the abortion was because Petal was just about to be born and so they had to concentrate on that and also it made a good contrast between the two stories. I don't think they would have two similar storylines going on at the same time. Also the possibility of the baby being Max's if Stacey did get pregnant again would just make it even more far fetched so I really do think it's just someone who's got their wires crossed.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Yeah- I think someone somewhere got mixed up with the Dawn's pregnancy storyline and decided it was Stacey. It seems to me a bit far fetched to have Stacey pregnant again so soon.


 in the most recent edition of IS the title is who's pregnant with 6 candidates in the running.

i think stacy becoming pregnant is very unlikely since all the heartache she has just been through with the recent pregnancy/abortion storyline i think she would be very careful and its prob very likely bradley would always make sure he was protected since he showed he hated the prospect of having a baby.

if it is dawn this will be a good storyline since at the moment rob and may are going through ivf trying for a baby and he already has got dawn pregnant, once this gets out if dawn doesnt tell anyone who the dad is im sure her brother mickey will gladley visit robs wife

----------


## Joy2286

> i think stacy becoming pregnant is very unlikely since all the heartache she has just been through with the recent pregnancy/abortion storyline i think she would be very careful and its prob very likely bradley would always make sure he was protected since he showed he hated the prospect of having a baby.


Yeah exactly- Stacey's not stupid- she'd be very careful after what happened deffo

----------


## slater girl

In said in the latest edition of all about soap on the front cover that cheating stacey is pregnant? and it had a picture of new year babies on the front and stacey was one of them on the front cover, and they would be reprecussions for her after sleeping with max as they would be a who'd the daddy plot again on page 24 of this issue talking about the xmas previews for christmas, and it is between max and bradley.

So i reckon it could be possibility be bradley again that makes stacey pregnant especially if they make up before the new year as preeti decides to get bradley and stacey back together on the 28th december and this is likely going to be the fallout over the abortion, so bradley could sleep again with stacey before the new year and stacey gets pregnant.

Also inside soap yearbook said that bradley and stacey would be back together in 2007 in the plot previews of 2007 and bradley and stacey have torn loyalities over tanya and sean having a affair and it would test their relationship.

----------


## Joy2286

I really don't think Stacey is going to get pregnant- I think the magazines have got mixed up with the Dawn storyline. It's just too far fetched for her to get pregnant again so soon

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I really don't think Stacey is going to get pregnant- I think the magazines have got mixed up with the Dawn storyline. It's just too far fetched for her to get pregnant again so soon



Yep, I would be really surprised if she was pregnant again (though this is Enders, where anything goes, but think its highly unlikely!!!). 

Slater girl said the headline read.....cheating Stacey is pregnant?
Me thinks that the question mark in that sentence is important!!! Its not actually confirming that she is preggie, just posing a question. Soooo I think its a bit of artistic licence on behalf of the soap mag, in order to get peeps to buy a copy. Thats what I think (though I could be wrong, often am!!! :Embarrassment:  ) lol

----------


## Joy2286

> Yep, I would be really surprised if she was pregnant again (though this is Enders, where anything goes, but think its highly unlikely!!!). 
> 
> Slater girl said the headline read.....cheating Stacey is pregnant?
> Me thinks that the question mark in that sentence is important!!! Its not actually confirming that she is preggie, just posing a question. Soooo I think its a bit of artistic licence on behalf of the soap mag, in order to get peeps to buy a copy. Thats what I think (though I could be wrong, often am!!! ) lol


Oh definitely! Like a couple of weeks ago they were screaming the headline "Bradley and Stacey: It's over!"- when all it was was a silly lovers tiff. I never totally trust the magazines- they always sensationalise stuff

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh definitely! Like a couple of weeks ago they were screaming the headline "Bradley and Stacey: It's over!"- when all it was was a silly lovers tiff. I never totally trust the magazines- they always sensationalise stuff


 When Ruby was mugged they said "Ruby Dead "and had a list of people who could have done killed her!!!!! on the cover,one being Stacey!!! :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Joy2286

> When Ruby was mugged they said "Ruby Dead "and had a list of people who could have done killed her!!!!! on the cover,one being Stacey!!!


Crazy! They always make things out to be a lot more dramatic than they are! Like they said Ruby was dead- next morning she's sat having breakfast with nothing but a scratch on her forehead lol

----------


## Pinkbanana

> When Ruby was mugged they said "Ruby Dead "and had a list of people who could have done killed her!!!!! on the cover,one being Stacey!!!


Then there was that supposed love triangle between the three of them - trying to make out Rubeeee tries it on with young Bradders!  :Lol:  

So the moral of the story......dont believe anything you read on the front cover of a soap mag!!!  :Lol:  

BTW where is Bradley fan these days? Hope she hasnt gone down to London to kidnap Big Mo, as part of our planned protest, on her own!!  Wait for Nigella, Bradley fan!!!! 

Just remember if you get hauled away by the police, erm.....try and get some publicity out of it. Explain why you are doing it, ie to save the Walford Two!!!  :Lol:  

Oh I'll come and visit you both in prison, no probs!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Joy2286

> Then there was that supposed love triangle between the three of them - trying to make out Rubeeee tries it on with young Bradders!  
> 
> So the moral of the story......dont believe anything you read on the front cover of a soap mag!!!  
> 
> BTW where is Bradley fan these days? Hope she hasnt gone down to London to kidnap Big Mo, as part of our planned protest, on her own!!  Wait for Nigella, Bradley fan!!!! 
> 
> Just remember if you get hauled away by the police, erm.....try and get some publicity out of it. Explain why you are doing it, ie to save the Walford Two!!!  
> 
> Oh I'll come and visit you both in prison, no probs!



Oooooh what's this protest? Does it involve kidnapping Bradders too? Count me in lol  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Oooooh what's this protest? Does it involve kidnapping Bradders too? Count me in lol


Well it was to kidnap Big Mo, but then again she might put up too much of a fight. Soooooo Bradders might be a more appealing hostage. You in then?  :Lol:  

Edit: we will have to give him back, once our demands have been met mind!!! lol

----------


## Joy2286

> Well it was to kidnap Big Mo, but then again she might put up too much of a fight. Soooooo Bradders might be a more appealing hostage. You in then?


If it involves the gorgeous ginge then I'm so in!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Then there was that supposed love triangle between the three of them - trying to make out Rubeeee tries it on with young Bradders!  
> 
> So the moral of the story......dont believe anything you read on the front cover of a soap mag!!!  
> 
> BTW where is Bradley fan these days? Hope she hasnt gone down to London to kidnap Big Mo, as part of our planned protest, on her own!!  Wait for Nigella, Bradley fan!!!! 
> 
> Just remember if you get hauled away by the police, erm.....try and get some publicity out of it. Explain why you are doing it, ie to save the Walford Two!!! 
> 
> Oh I'll come and visit you both in prison, no probs!


 Dont even ask about Bradley Fan, :Sad:  It all went horribly wrong! :Crying:  I dont wanna go into too much detail,but lets put it this way,Im never A-dressing in Pearly Queen gear again!(Bradley fan said we would blend in with the ****-a-neys!) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  B-Trying to lift Big Mo again, I ended up having her  :Moonie:  land on me,NOT PRETTY!C-Using Gus`s dust cart to hide my accomplace in!.................. :Ninja:  whooops!The last i saw of Bradley fan was her gangly legs as i was trying to pry her into said dustcart,she lost a few buttons off her P.Queen outfit,and one of her red stilletoes!Ive kept it quiet for so long its been eating me up inside..........................I feel better for telling you all what happened.I think Gus may have her locked up in his yellow and purple flat.Boooooooring her to death!!! :EEK!:  I hold Pinkbanana *FULLY RESPONSIBLE.*

----------


## Joy2286

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Somehow I think our mission to kidnap Bradders will be slightly easier to accomplish- one flutter of my eyelashes he'll be putty in our hands!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Dont even ask about Bradley Fan, It all went horribly wrong! I dont wanna go into too much detail,but lets put it this way,Im never A-dressing in Pearly Queen gear again!(Bradley fan said we would blend in with the ****-a-neys!)B-Trying to lift Big Mo again, I ended up having her   land on me,NOT PRETTY!C-Using Gus`s dust cart to hide my accomplace in!.................. whooops!The last i saw of Bradley fan was her gangly legs as i was trying to pry her into said dustcart,she lost a few buttons off her P.Queen outfit,and one of her red stilletoes!Ive kept it quiet for so long its been eating me up inside..........................I feel better for telling you all what happened.I think Gus may have her locked up in his yellow and purple flat.Boooooooring her to death!!! I hold Pinkbanana *FULLY RESPONSIBLE.*


OMG that is seriously hilarious  :Rotfl:  

I cant be held responsible for any of the above.  :Nono:  The plan was a good one, til you decided to dress up as a pearly queen etc... Cor blimey I wish I'd hired the chuckle bros to do the job now. Lets all just keep quiet about it and hope Wellhard sniffs out Bradley fan, and goes and gets her help, in true lassie fashion!  :Thumbsup:  Worse comes to the worse, we'll (I mean you) will have to hire a chieftan tank and go in SAS style  :Ninja:  and rescue her. If whilst there you could see your way to reversing over Deanooooo then all the better.  :Big Grin:  



Back on topic.....when do they actually split up? Is it after having a ding dong at Bradder's Works Crimbo bash?

----------


## Joy2286

You two crack me up!!! By the way seeing as I'm in on the plot to kidnap Bradders can I put in a request that my role in this kidnap is to seduce him lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nigella harman

*Tuesdays Inside soap!* Well.Tommorrow marks the begining of the end,very soon us Bradley and Stacey fans are gonna get dumped! :EEK!:  I will get Inside Soap tommorow and scan it for you all.I dont think we deserve dumping tho.............I think weve done a cracking job supporting those 2 and given them loads of awards too,so shame on you Eastenders Producers for letting us down. :Thumbsdown:  We tell you when were happy and what do you do!Get your awards and run flashing a big  :Moonie:  at us!! :Lol:  Youve gotta laugh havent you!Its so scarily ridiculous.I suppose my main reason for watching now will be to see if i can spot Bradley Fan tied up in Gus`s flat! :Searchme:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Joy2286

Funnily enough I'm quite excited about getting the mags tomorrow- I'm dying to know what actually happens cos I've heard so much rubbish going around. I'll be gutted to see them split but I don't think it's the end for Bracey by any means!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Funnily enough I'm quite excited about getting the mags tomorrow- I'm dying to know what actually happens cos I've heard so much rubbish going around. I'll be gutted to see them split but I don't think it's the end for Bracey by any means!


 I think we know the basics,this weeks will be about "Bradleys new love!"as they called her last week!Lydia,I guess.With a few hints about it going pear shaped,and then next week will be the party and Stacey with Max.I think weve been told quite a lot now.I think the rubbish is the stuff All about Soap write about pregnancies!etc. Talk about making it up as they go along! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah. Apparently Stacey makes some really harsh remark about the abortion or something as she storms off from Bradders- wondered how long that would be before she did something like that

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I think we know the basics,this weeks will be about "Bradleys new love!"as they called her last week!Lydia,I guess.With a few hints about it going pear shaped,and then next week will be the party and Stacey with Max.I think weve been told quite a lot now.I think the rubbish is the stuff All about Soap write about pregnancies!etc. Talk about making it up as they go along!


Im not looking forward to this whole 'car crash' of a storyline... :Crying:  

What did we fans do to every deserve this......pass me a tissue please... :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  

If its as bad and as depressing as the abortion storyline, then Im seriously going to spit my dummy out and start watching Emmerdale instead... :Lol:  

I agree, I dont think the peeps at All About Soap know their erm...backside from their elbow... :EEK!:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah. Apparently Stacey makes some really harsh remark about the abortion or something as she storms off from Bradders- wondered how long that would be before she did something like that


 Ooh,what does she say?That cant be all we get for the abortion storyline fall out?

----------


## Joy2286

Maybe I'm being naive by living in hope that things will get back to how they were eventually lol- if this is a permanent split I will not be impressed!

----------


## Joy2286

> Ooh,what does she say?That cant be all we get for the abortion storyline fall out?


I have no idea but I bet it's something along the lines of "I killed our baby for you" or something like that!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Maybe I'm being naive by living in hope that things will get back to how they were eventually lol- if this is a permanent split I will not be impressed!


 I get the impression this is it.Just from all the stuff ive seen.What does she say to him?where did you hear it!?Spill the beans!!! :Lol: Ok,You just spilled em!!!If the abortion is mentioned then,then its looking even more grim,I figured it would be mentioned later and thats how they would resolve things!

----------


## Joy2286

Just from what I read in a couple of TV mags- they go for dinner together but Bradley tells her he doesn't think they're ready to move in together yet (What??? They're turning Bradders into such a hypocrite and I'm not happy!) and she is fuming and it said she storms out and as she does she brings up the abortion again

----------


## Nigella harman

> Just from what I read in a couple of TV mags- they go for dinner together but Bradley tells her he doesn't think they're ready to move in together yet (What??? They're turning Bradders into such a hypocrite and I'm not happy!) and she is fuming and it said she storms out and as she does she brings up the abortion again


 Oh i give up!Do you know what.I cant believe this is on at Christmas,cause i would avoid it!If its on at christmas day etc,i want to see Paulines murder. :Ninja:   :Big Grin:  I really dont want to see it,cause i dont want to be annoyed! :Angry:  I can see Bradders point though.They didnt have the best time living together before.I expect the pair of them will be changing beyond all recognition now,they both seem to be heading that way. :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Joy2286

As I've said before I'm trying not to get wound up until I see what actually happens. I will always have a soft spot for Bradley and Stacey- however much they try and change their characters because I see a lot of myself in them!

----------


## littlemo

> I have no idea but I bet it's something along the lines of "I killed our baby for you" or something like that!


That would be good! 

I can't believe Bradley dumps her, I'm not impressed! It's not an excuse for the Max thing, but I may end up feeling sorry for her, depending on how it pans out.

I don't reckon she'll be getting any real pleasure out of this! She wants to hurt Bradley, but I think she'll end up hurting herself.

----------


## Nigella harman

> That would be good! 
> 
> I can't believe Bradley dumps her, I'm not impressed! It's not an excuse for the Max thing, but I may end up feeling sorry for her, depending on how it pans out.
> 
> I don't reckon she'll be getting any real pleasure out of this! She wants to hurt Bradley, but I think she'll end up hurting herself.


 Oh,I think itll be sad. :Sad:  I think its extremely out of character for Bradley to dump her for no reason,and also extremely out of character for Stacey to react the way she does.I supposed it a small sacrifice for the producers,when it comes to Christmas sensationlism!RATINGS RATINGS!!! :Readtherules:

----------


## Joy2286

> I don't reckon she'll be getting any real pleasure out of this! She wants to hurt Bradley, but I think she'll end up hurting herself.


You've hit the nail on the head there! The only thing that I can see coming out of this is Stacey realising what a prat she's been to let Bradley go!

I can see it from both sides- on Bradley's part I can understand him getting frustrated that he can never seem to do anything right for her and after a while I guess you would reach the end of your tether. 

However on Stacey's part I can understand her being hurt that having given up their baby for him and proved how much she loves him- to then find out you embarrass your boyfriend but for him to be too chicken to admit it to you would be a bit of a blow but that doesn't excuse her actions with Max by any means.

Like I've said before I'm always going to sympathise with both of them because I see myself in both their characters

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Oh,I think itll be sad. I think its extremely out of character for Bradley to dump her for no reason,and also extremely out of character for Stacey to react the way she does.I supposed it a small sacrifice for the producers,when it comes to Christmas sensationlism!RATINGS RATINGS!!!


OMG dont get me started on this......not looking forward to the forthcoming week......... Might not be on here much, in the coming weeks, as I'll be too busy phoning the samaritans, especially when the Max and Stacey thingy kicks off  :Sick:  . Why oh why do they have to have such misery in EE?  :Sad:  

  Spoiler:    Sorry no spoiler, just have always wanted to use this spoiler thingy!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Joy2286

Hahaha! I'm going away for Christmas so I'll have it all to look forward to  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   when I get back lol- expect a massive long rant from me on here on New Year's Day once I've caught up again lol

----------


## Nigella harman

ITS OFFICIAL!!!Charlie Clements has confirmed in Inside Soap they are over for good.And Stacey will in indeed be with Max and Charlie is hoping they bring another girl in for him,cos hes quite upset about it.Its like Heat mag say.Weve decided they are one of our favourite soap couples ever,so it must be time to split them up.

----------


## mena16

yeah it's true, i've got the inside soap mag and it's really dramatic on how it happenes

----------


## Joy2286

> ITS OFFICIAL!!!Charlie Clements has confirmed in Inside Soap they are over for good.And Stacey will in indeed be with Max and Charlie is hoping they bring another girl in for him,cos hes quite upset about it.Its like Heat mag say.Weve decided they are one of our favourite soap couples ever,so it must be time to split them up.


OMG! I am actually going to cry! *rushes out to buy Inside Soap*

----------


## Joy2286

PS. I'll be Charlie's new girl!  :Thumbsup:   :Wub:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nigella harman

Well,Its freed my Christmas and new year up!Its the main reason i watched,if thats gone,im outta there!!! :Thumbsup: Ive sent them my final email,Purely for the fact they had the cheek to let us all think there could be a chance it might be on going and told us to "keep watching!" for what we now know was diddly squat!!!Ive just thanked them for freeing up my week nights cause they were the main reason i watched!Now its become missable again!!!Now ive got less than 3 weeks to get christmas organised,take in some films and pubs!!and loads of shopping,hopefully go away and last but not least get some serious house hunting done!So To all my buds on here!!Ill pop in now and again,but im signing out!!!Aurevoir!So long and a Very Merry Christmas!!!!!Pink Banana!A large present may arrive at your door,Deano shaped,it may need food and water before its opened,the wrapping has air holes for it to breathe(have you guessed what it is yet!)and there is a very large air hole between its ears!I wouldnt usually give creatures as gifts but in this case,i just saw him......i mean it and thought of you.Treasure it,dont be trying to dump it on some lay by after a day or 2!remember,a Deano is for life,not just for Christmas!!!......Doh!I just gave it away!What a putz!

----------


## Joy2286

Well I've just read it and for all it doesn't look good it certainly looks exciting stuff-   Spoiler:    don't like the pic of Max slapping Bradley though!    :Sad:  I just wish someone would shake Stacey and make her realise what an idiot she's being to throw away the best thing ever to happen to her- but that won't happen!

As long and Bradley and Stacey are in the show I guess there's always the chance they will get back together so I'm gonna keep watching. They're my fave characters anyway so until Charlie and Lacey leave I will deff keep watching.

Finally I'll leave you with this thought... is it really too much to ask for a couple to be happy together in EE these days?  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## bradley_fan

Hi all!! Finally got away from Gus's flat with the help of good old Wellard! If it wasn't for him chewing through the broom handle jail style box i was in I could have missed all this crap thats going to happen over Christmas!! No thanks to my partners in crime who shal remain nameless....  (PINK BANANA AND NIGELLA!!!) 
Anyhooo I'll put the traumer behind me and look to the quite miserable future on the Brad and Stacey huuhaa :Wal2l:  I actually had a massive discussion today in my class about the whole story lol every thought it was a really stupid idea and didn't even want to watch it! So well done Eastenders  :Moonie:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## Joy2286

I don't think I've spoken to anyone who wants to see them split! It's a stupid idea- I mean fair enough have all this if it's gonna end up just being the fallout from the abortion- but let them get back together after! They're our fave soap couple- but clearly that means nothing to the EE writers  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah I know what you mean. And by the way Hiya Joy! Havn't spoke to you before :Thumbsup:

----------


## Joy2286

Hi Bradley fan!  :Thumbsup:   I've only been on here about a week so that might be why! Am addicted already though (mainly to this topic it has to be said cos let's face it Bradley and Stacey are the best)

I just can't imagine seeing either Bradley or Stacey with anyone else  :Searchme:  - don't ask me why. The scenes with Stacey and Max are going to be very wierd to watch  :Cool:

----------


## bradley_fan

Ooh god i don't even want to think about the Max and Stacey scenes! Ill be looking at them through my fingers  :Wal2l:  
Yeah I've been on this forum awhile but only really post on this topic! I'll be lost when/if it's deleted  :Crying:

----------


## Joy2286

Well then it's up to us to keep it going lol

As long as Bradley and Stacey are still in the show I guess we can still talk about em in here- even if they're not together anymore  :Searchme:  

I might have to turn away for the Stacey and Max scenes too- I couldn't even watch Bradley's face when he told Stacey he wanted her to have an abortion so God knows what I'll be like with this

----------


## Nigella harman

> Hi all!! Finally got away from Gus's flat with the help of good old Wellard! If it wasn't for him chewing through the broom handle jail style box i was in I could have missed all this crap thats going to happen over Christmas!! No thanks to my partners in crime who shal remain nameless....  (PINK BANANA AND NIGELLA!!!) 
> Anyhooo I'll put the traumer behind me and look to the quite miserable future on the Brad and Stacey huuhaa I actually had a massive discussion today in my class about the whole story lol every thought it was a really stupid idea and didn't even want to watch it! So well done Eastenders


 AAAAARGH!Youre free!Thank god!!! :Ninja:   :Lol:  Thank god for wellard!Im gonna miss it all!!!Hurrah,Me and my fella have just had a huge christmas booking spree!Ill be in London for a few days!James Bond and Panto in Manchester watching Surranne Jones and Fred Elliott and that dwarf guy from Harry Potter in Snow White,a bit of clever manouevering and im gonna miss every day its on and not even care!!

----------


## Joy2286

Lol! I'm gonna be away all over Christmas and back New Year but I'm totally recording it so I don't miss it- can't miss out on a chance to drool over Charlie now can I?  :Wub:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bradley_fan

> AAAAARGH!Youre free!Thank god!!!  Thank god for wellard!Im gonna miss it all!!!Hurrah,Me and my fella have just had a huge christmas booking spree!Ill be in London for a few days!James Bond and Panto in Manchester watching Surranne Jones and Fred Elliott and that dwarf guy from Harry Potter in Snow White,a bit of clever manouevering and im gonna miss every day its on and not even care!!


Yeah I know Wellards a god sent!  :Lol:  Oooh lucky you! I've never bin further south than middlesbrough!  :Crying:   :Rotfl:  Hope you have a good time! When are you off?

----------


## PR1811

*sigh*  :Crying: 

Any chance of getting a scan of the article?

Thanks

----------


## diamond1

> I don't think I've spoken to anyone who wants to see them split! It's a stupid idea- I mean fair enough have all this if it's gonna end up just being the fallout from the abortion- but let them get back together after! They're our fave soap couple- but clearly that means nothing to the EE writers


 this whole thing is frankie/leanne/jamie/danny all over again they are not really intrested in what the public think-no this is eastenders who are driving everyone mad with their crap storys and pointless BORING drivel.

I cant wait to see the back of stacey and bradley -her character is pointless wth that twerp and he has had his day let him carve out a decent storyline for himself.

she needs someone with a bit of backbone next time..like deanoooo (joking pb)

stacey and bradley where quite good to watch before the abortion after that all my intrest  was lost..

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah I know Wellards a god sent!  Oooh lucky you! I've never bin further south than middlesbrough!   Hope you have a good time! When are you off?


 I am up at the crack of dawn!Mr Harman was up and off around 6 for some course thing and i cant get back to sleep so im browsing!Im of to Panto the Tues before christmas(hopefully sat in wagon wheel catching distance!!) :Lol:  and London the thursday and fri!Hooray!!And actually London on the friday before aswell!So im happy! :Thumbsup:  I love the way theyve had Bradley take the rap for the abortion and the relationship ending!when it was Lacey who was the one who pushed for it all to go wrong in the first place! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Lacey stamps her feet and Louisas axed,Charlie gets the blame for everything,and low and behold,Jeans acting wierd now,so it looks as though shes gonna be next!If only Eastenders listened to its viewers instead of its actors it might actually find itself gaining viewers instead of losing them.Who else does what its actors demand,can you imagine!!!Pretty Woman-the bitch returns!Ghost-the musical!Scream-a romantic epic.As if!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Thumbsdown:  Theyve lost the plot!!!Literally!! :Lol:

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah I got the impression Charlie was really upset about not working with Lacey anymore! It's wierd though cos I thought she loved working with him too so why the hell did she want them to split up?  :Searchme:   I feel sorry for Charlie because he's a brilliant actor but up until now has been very much in Lacey's shadow so in a way I'm glad they're splitting because he'll get more of his own storylines.

And what did she have to do with Louisa leaving cos I thought they were really good mates in real life too?  :Ponder:  

It is interesting though. Where do you get all this background information from Nigella?

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah I got the impression Charlie was really upset about not working with Lacey anymore! It's wierd though cos I thought she loved working with him too so why the hell did she want them to split up?   I feel sorry for Charlie because he's a brilliant actor but up until now has been very much in Lacey's shadow so in a way I'm glad they're splitting because he'll get more of his own storylines.
> 
> And what did she have to do with Louisa leaving cos I thought they were really good mates in real life too?  
> 
> It is interesting though. Where do you get all this background information from Nigella?


 Think about it! :Lol:  Stacey says she doesnt want a boyfriend and she wants her to go back to being a bitch,she thinks shes become to nice,she says this to various mags way back in the summer,I think around May time,couple of months later its announced the person shes nicest to,Ruby is out,then the whole abortion storyline is filmed,showing in August,Bradley is the bad guy,the seed is sown for the relationship to be well and truly on the rocks,theyve featured so little since its been a joke,but when they have theyve been miserable together!Then Bradley suddenly decides hes too good for her and dumps her.The last person she is really "nice" to is Jean,well everything was fine there until what the.....suddenly this bizzarre seed has been sown that she MAY have abused Sean!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Suddenly Staceys back to where she was in the begining,Ruby,Bradley and Jean gone,no one for Stacey to be nice to any more.the bitch is back. :Angry: Dont you think its more than a little bizzarre that Ruby was popular,just won an award,and clearly has a fan base(come dancing)but shes out!Bradley and Stacey are very popular,winning awards here there and everywhere,they are canned,Jean has so much sympathy and theyve done a cracking job,winning awards,suddenly shes not who we think she is,you just know Staceys heading for a fall there!Yet we have dead wood floating around that is left alone!?

----------


## Joy2286

Sounds like the writers have all lost the flippin plot to me! They should get me in writing for em I'd "sawt it owt!" and I'd be a damn sight more thorough in my research into big storylines and all!

There've been rumours of Janine coming back- you don't think this is all leading up to that do you so it's gonna be a showdown of the bitches between Stacey and Janine?  :Confused:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Sounds like the writers have all lost the flippin plot to me! They should get me in writing for em I'd "sawt it owt!" and I'd be a damn sight more thorough in my research into big storylines and all!
> 
> There've been rumours of Janine coming back- you don't think this is all leading up to that do you so it's gonna be a showdown of the bitches between Stacey and Janine?


 No,I think the point is Stacey is the new Janine,Janine cared for no one but always loved one bloke even though nothing would ever happen,that was Paul Trueman,Staceys is Bradley.Janine preyed on older guys,(Max!is Staceys first!) who were a bit desperate and weak and she usually took em for everything she could.She was also at one point a prostitute!Worryingly,one of the storylines rumoured for next year is prostitution! :EEK!:  So is that being lined up for the new uber bitch Stacey? :Ninja:  I dont think the producers realised how popular Bradley and Stacey would become and also that the person taking home all the awards this year would be Charlie and not Lacey! :EEK!:  The thing is,Stacey was a cheeky,fiesty,minx,who was loyal,never really a bad bitch,just a bit of a bitch.The person she looks as though shes going to become is quite harsh!to say the least!Stacey and Ruby had a huge fan base,Stacey and Bradley had a huge fan base,take those away,put her with Max! :EEK!:  and people are bound to look at her differently.its quite a big risk they are taking with her. :Searchme:

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah it is a bit of a risk to say the least- I think they must be relying on the fact that people feel sorry for Stacey after all she's been through with her Mum and the abortion and all that to be able to pull it off in the eyes of the viewers. 

If you ask me though Lacey was robbed of one or two awards! How Bradley Walsh beat her to Best Dramatic Performance after the scenes with her Mum I'll never know and I'm sorry Billie Piper being the Best Actress- kiss my  :Moonie: ! Charlie totally deserved all his awards though- I really hope he's in EE for a long time to come cos he is fantastic and hopefully now he'll get more storylines of his own and chance to show off what he really can do!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah it is a bit of a risk to say the least- I think they must be relying on the fact that people feel sorry for Stacey after all she's been through with her Mum and the abortion and all that to be able to pull it off in the eyes of the viewers. 
> 
> If you ask me though Lacey was robbed of one or two awards! How Bradley Walsh beat her to Best Dramatic Performance after the scenes with her Mum I'll never know and I'm sorry Billie Piper being the Best Actress- kiss my ! Charlie totally deserved all his awards though- I really hope he's in EE for a long time to come cos he is fantastic and hopefully now he'll get more storylines of his own and chance to show off what he really can do!


 Yes!Youve hit the nail on the head there,she may get away with it because people feel sorry for her,at the expense of Ruby/Louisa and her sudden character change!At the expense of Bradley/Charlie and his sudden character change and Jean/Gillian and her sudden character change! :Wal2l:  Thats why it isnt fair!She wants to do something and so for that to happen the others have to pay the price! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah- I guess it's cos the writers know she's the best actress they've got atm and they want to keep her sweet so she doesn't walk out on them- cos let's face it if she left I think so would a lot of EE viewers. Like you said it's just a shame other good characters have been sacrificed in the process. I will be very interested to see where they take Bradley's character next that's for sure!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah- I guess it's cos the writers know she's the best actress they've got atm and they want to keep her sweet so she doesn't walk out on them- cos let's face it if she left I think so would a lot of EE viewers. Like you said it's just a shame other good characters have been sacrificed in the process. I will be very interested to see where they take Bradley's character next that's for sure!


 I think Denise,Tanya,Shirley Wicks for a start are all brilliant!Fantastic award winning actresses with a great deal of respect.No one is bigger than the show,Grant,Dennis,Alfie,Kat,Chrissie for a start were all huge stars of the show and after they left the show survived!!! :Lol:  .Keeping one person who doesnt even watch the show herself sweet over the millions that watch the show cant be a good idea!If they start doing that were do they draw the line? :Searchme:

----------


## Joy2286

Very true but that seems to me to be what they're doing  :Cool:  You're right- no-one is bigger than the show but it just seems to me from what you've said that the writers seem to be paying a little too much attention to what Lacey wants rather than what the viewers want but hey ho what do I know! I can't really comment on what she's like in person cos I've never seen a TV interview with her but I've read a couple of magazine interviews with her and she seems really nice- I can't imagine her being all that diva-ish  :Confused:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Very true but that seems to me to be what they're doing  You're right- no-one is bigger than the show but it just seems to me from what you've said that the writers seem to be paying a little too much attention to what Lacey wants rather than what the viewers want but hey ho what do I know! I can't really comment on what she's like in person cos I've never seen a TV interview with her but I've read a couple of magazine interviews with her and she seems really nice- I can't imagine her being all that diva-ish


 No,well i cant either to be honest!!! :Lol:  But weve seen her saying it in interviews so she definately has!!! :Searchme:   :Lol:  I saw in an interview she did with id magazine a couple of months ago she was saying how Charlie was screentested with her,he was up against 3 other guys and obviously he was the best!!! :Thumbsup:  But he was brought in specifically as Stacey Slaters boyfriend.That was the role they auditioned for and she was part of it trying to find the right match,Its a bit worrying then that suddenly he isnt with her anymore.I hope they have stuff lined up for him and they arent just going to axe him too! :Angry:

----------


## Joy2286

> No,well i cant either to be honest!!! But weve seen her saying it in interviews so she definately has!!!  I saw in an interview she did with id magazine a couple of months ago she was saying how Charlie was screentested with her,he was up against 3 other guys and obviously he was the best!!! But he was brought in specifically as Stacey Slaters boyfriend.That was the role they auditioned for and she was part of it trying to find the right match,Its a bit worrying then that suddenly he isnt with her anymore.I hope they have stuff lined up for him and they arent just going to axe him too!


OMG! I never realised that! That's always been my big fear with this Stacey and Max storyline- is Bradley really gonna wanna hang around in the Square once it all comes out? There's nothing to keep him there anymore apart from Dot and Jim- I can see him disappearing and getting a place of his own somewhere away from Walford. Just the thought of that makes me wanna cry!  :Crying:  

But then he's won 4 awards for Eastenders in the space of 6 months- are they really gonna drop such a popular actor just like that? Maybe they will have stuff lined up for him now his character is more established- who knows?

----------


## Nigella harman

> OMG! I never realised that! That's always been my big fear with this Stacey and Max storyline- is Bradley really gonna wanna hang around in the Square once it all comes out? There's nothing to keep him there anymore apart from Dot and Jim- I can see him disappearing and getting a place of his own somewhere away from Walford. Just the thought of that makes me wanna cry!  
> 
> But then he's won 4 awards for Eastenders in the space of 6 months- are they really gonna drop such a popular actor just like that? Maybe they will have stuff lined up for him now his character is more established- who knows?


 Its a good interview actually,she talks about how worried she was about the reaction from her friends about having a ginger boyfriend!! :Lol:  and the interviewer says that they think Bradleys hot and she agrees.Its wierd though,cause you can tell she doesnt watch it,in fact they ask her if she does and she says no,and they say you should do,your doing some good stuff at the moment!!!,and that the abortion scenes brought a tear to their eyes,and shes like,er is that the one where Bradley was sick!Oh yeah,it took us an hour to film that!She doesnt mention any of the emotional stuff /isnt that when he says he loves her,and they ask if Bradleys a good kisser!and she laughs and says she cant tell them that :Lol:  but then starts talking about kissing Gary hobbs as if its the same kind of thing! :Searchme:  and the interviewer then understandibly says PUKE!! :Sick:

----------


## Joy2286

Lol that does sound a good interview actually! Was it in a magazine or what? You'd think she'd be able to remember that scene! It was amazing to watch and seemed very intensely acted. I doubt you'd forget doing a scene like that in a hurry but then again she probs films so many scenes and it would have been a while ago that she filmed it.

(PS. I bet Charlie's a great kisser  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Nigella harman

> Lol that does sound a good interview actually! Was it in a magazine or what? You'd think she'd be able to remember that scene! It was amazing to watch and seemed very intensely acted. I doubt you'd forget doing a scene like that in a hurry but then again she probs films so many scenes and it would have been a while ago that she filmed it.
> 
> (PS. I bet Charlie's a great kisser  )


 id magazine.last months. :Angel:  Do you think this Lydia is his new chick then?They seem to be suggesting he has a new love!and hes hinting that about someone new,and! :Lol:  in the webcam thingys when hes saying to Peggy about attracting dominating women!We thought it might be Stace but it must be someone else!!Unless it is you!!!

----------


## Joy2286

Oooooh yeah cos in Inside Soap he seems to be protecting Lydia when Stacey attacks her so you never know! Maybe the scenes next week will give us an idea! 

I've never heard of ID magazine- wonder if you can get back copies lol

----------


## Joy2286

Just read your edit! I didn't want to broadcast it to the world but I suppose you've outed me now- I am Bradder's new love!  :Wub:   :Wub:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## littlemo

I don't think Stacey is that to blame for her reaction to Lydia. From the magazine it seems like Bradley doesn't think about Stacey's feelings. He doesn't think twice about having a drink with Lydia. He probably just thinks it's a friendly drink, but it seems that Lydia is very much attracted to him. So going out with her, is kind of like leading her on. It's bound to cause jealousy! 

I know Charlie seems to think it's over, but just because Bradley's no longer in love with her, it doesn't mean that he can't fall in love with her again. 

I reckon that when Stacey get's herself into trouble, or has another emotional problem with her family, Bradley won't be able to stop himself from trying to befriend her. Vulnerability is clearly an attractive quality for him.

----------


## Joy2286

Totally agree with everything you just said there Little Mo- much as it's what the magazines and Charlie seem to think- there's something telling me this is not the end for Bradley and Stacey and I do think you might be right- that in future when Stacey needs someone to turn to- perhaps when whatever happened to Sean is revealed- that Bradley will be that someone. There's a saying that goes "You never forget your first true love" and I hope that's the case here

I don't think Bradley perhaps realises how he's coming across to Stacey- going for a drink with Lydia- I'm sure he just thinks she's being friendly and because he's with Stacey the thought of Lydia coming on to him doesn't even cross his mind! But you'd think he'd have a bit more tact than to blow his bonus on a flash sports car (must have been one hell of a bonus!) than a deposit for a flat for him and Stacey- which was clearly what she would have thought he'd have spent it on- after all he's the one who's been pushing for them to live together and now she's finally got used to the idea and even getting involved in looking for places herself- for him to turn round and do that- I'd be a bit p****d off n all! But again- this is no excuse for Stacey to sleep with Max by any means

----------


## littlemo

> Totally agree with everything you just said there Little Mo- much as it's what the magazines and Charlie seem to think- there's something telling me this is not the end for Bradley and Stacey and I do think you might be right- that in future when Stacey needs someone to turn to- perhaps when whatever happened to Sean is revealed- that Bradley will be that someone. There's a saying that goes "You never forget your first true love" and I hope that's the case here
> 
> I don't think Bradley perhaps realises how he's coming across to Stacey- going for a drink with Lydia- I'm sure he just thinks she's being friendly and because he's with Stacey the thought of Lydia coming on to him doesn't even cross his mind! But you'd think he'd have a bit more tact than to blow his bonus on a flash sports car (must have been one hell of a bonus!) than a deposit for a flat for him and Stacey- which was clearly what she would have thought he'd have spent it on- after all he's the one who's been pushing for them to live together and now she's finally got used to the idea and even getting involved in looking for places herself- for him to turn round and do that- I'd be a bit p****d off n all! But again- this is no excuse for Stacey to sleep with Max by any means


Yeah! Exactly!

But now I'm thinking that Stacey shouldn't get with Max for her sake. I think Bradley needs to get the pipe out of his **** lol. I  like Bradley (obviously), but his behaviour isn't really on. Clearly a career should be important to him, but why can't he have that and Stacey?! He should respect the way she is, and stand up for her. God can you imagine if Sean was at the pary?! lol. 

Does Bradley really want to follow in his idiot mates footsteps?! Only dating a girl if she happens to work on the stock market! lol. Of course I might be a bit embarrassed if I was in his situation, and Stacey walked in in a short skirt. But still. You rise above these things don't you?!

----------


## Joy2286

I thought Stacey's outspoken and couldn't give a toss attitude was one of the reasons he fell in love with her in the first place? True love is loving someone for their faults as well as their qualities- yes Stacey might be a bit loud and not as well mannered as Bradley's work mates- but she's kind and caring and she'd do anything for Bradley- even get rid of her baby! He shouldn't try to change her because if he did she wouldn't be the Stacey he fell in love with anymore. If he really loved her he wouldn't care what his colleagues thought- the fact that he loved her would be all that mattered to him.

----------


## littlemo

> I thought Stacey's outspoken and couldn't give a toss attitude was one of the reasons he fell in love with her in the first place? True love is loving someone for their faults as well as their qualities- yes Stacey might be a bit loud and not as well mannered as Bradley's work mates- but she's kind and caring and she'd do anything for Bradley- even get rid of her baby! He shouldn't try to change her because if he did she wouldn't be the Stacey he fell in love with anymore. If he really loved her he wouldn't care what his colleagues thought- the fact that he loved her would be all that mattered to him.


Completely agree with you! God i'm going to start welling up in a minute.  :Crying:  

They were so brilliant when they first got together. I think i'm going to go on the BBC website and watch some clips from when they first got together. To cheer me up!

----------


## Joy2286

Aaaaaw yeah that was really cute! The only episode I have of that still on DVD was the episode when Bradley promised never to leave her and they first kissed! After that I don't have any episodes with both of them until the abortion week- but when Bradley went round to Stacey's Mum's and told her he wanted to be there for her and then when they slept together for the first time- that was so cute- really really wish I'd taped all that now!

----------


## littlemo

> Aaaaaw yeah that was really cute! The only episode I have of that still on DVD was the episode when Bradley promised never to leave her and they first kissed! After that I don't have any episodes with both of them until the abortion week- but when Bradley went round to Stacey's Mum's and told her he wanted to be there for her and then when they slept together for the first time- that was so cute- really really wish I'd taped all that now!


There sure to be shown again at some point, I reckon. They could have a love weekend on Uk Gold.

I don't think it can be said that Bradley and Stacey are over for good. The writers may decide to put them back together at some point down the line. 

Look at Martin and Sonia, it didn't seem like Martin would be able to come back from that, but he did.

----------


## Joy2286

Well I hope they show that when I'm at home then cos I don't have digital TV at Uni  :Crying:  

Yeah I can't see this being permanent- although it might be at least the summer before they get back together. I didn't think Kat and Alfie would recover from Andy and then Little Mo but they did so there is hope! There's just something telling me that Bradley and Stacey aren't over yet!

----------


## littlemo

> Well I hope they show that when I'm at home then cos I don't have digital TV at Uni  
> 
> Yeah I can't see this being permanent- although it might be at least the summer before they get back together. I didn't think Kat and Alfie would recover from Andy and then Little Mo but they did so there is hope! There's just something telling me that Bradley and Stacey aren't over yet!


Yeah. And Sonia was so adamant that she didn't love Martin anymore. Was it him with Carly that made her realise she wanted him back?! 

Though I don't think Stacey with Max will make him want her back. She'd better go on to have a fling with a really hot guy, who looks like he knows what he's doing, sexually! lol. Make Bradley feel inadequate. 

Remember the stuff with Jake! lol. Stacey knows how to flirt, but better to flirt with somebody who reciprocates this time! 

Did you read about Stacey flirting with one of Bradley's workmates at the party?! lol. She's so funny! I think the short skirt, and her playing up is because of Bradley not inviting her to the party. Probably a better way to go about it. But it's just her way isn't it?!

----------


## Joy2286

Oh yeah that was funny

Stacey: Buy me a drink!
Jake: What?
Stacey: A drink!
Jake: You're underage Stacey

Stacey: You look lonely
Jake: Look, I've had my fair share of psycho women and I'm not Dennis, so I don't care if you're lonely, I don't care if you got picked on at school! I just don't care
Stacey: Oh that's alright cos neither do I! But I know that you're lonely and I'm just saying maybe you don't need to be!

Maybe she'll flirt with Deano- that'd really wind Bradders up I reckon! And Deano's clearly gagging for it so he'd deff reciprocate lol! 

Yeah I did read about that but I don't think it leads anywhere- although now you've said that  :Cool:

----------


## littlemo

> I don't care if you got picked on at school!


That line cracked me up! Jake was alright as an actor sometimes. 

That bit with Stacey was quite sad really. When she said that she didn't care. She was only young then. And Bradley recognised she was screwed up. 

I wonder what made him fall out of love with her?! Do you think it happened immediately after the abortion? He only said he loved her on the day she had it.

I read in Inside Soap that sleeping with Max is good revenge on Bradley, but it also says that she wants a bit of comfort. She has been neglected.

----------


## Joy2286

I think it's a bit of neglect of each other on both parts tbh. I think Bradley feels very guilty about the abortion but every time he tries to make it up to Stacey it gets thrown back in his face. He can't seem to do anything right for her anymore and I think that's worn him down. I think the final straw was really what happened with her birthday- he went out of his way to make her feel special but she had a go at him for spending too much money (very ungrateful of Stacey imo) and then after when he wanted them to go out just the two of them but she totally blanked him to go out with Sean. There's only so much of being treated like that you can take and I think what happens with the Christmas party brings him to the end of his tether

As far as Stacey's concerned I think the fact that Bradley's been trying so hard grates on her because it reminds her of what happened. In his obsession with getting them a flat together he's neglected to give Stacey the one thing she really needs- a shoulder to cry on and an outlet for her grief and the fact that they haven't been able to talk to each other properly about the abortion is beginning to show. She obviously needs to talk to someone about it otherwise she wouldn't have mentioned it to her Mum last week and the person she really wants to talk to is Bradley but he's so wrapped up in his work and getting them a flat that she's never had chance and I think that frustrates her too.

It's such a shame- as I've said all along what they really need is to sit down together and have a big heart to heart about how they feel after the abortion and get their feelings out in the open so both of them will know where they stand.

----------


## littlemo

Yeah. It's so sad they can't do that isn't it?! It's an emotional whirlwind.

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah it certainly is!

Interesting thought but do you reckon they'd have stuck together if they'd kept the baby or do you think Stacey's hormonal mood swings would have got the better of Bradley and pushed him away?

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah it certainly is!
> 
> Interesting thought but do you reckon they'd have stuck together if they'd kept the baby or do you think Stacey's hormonal mood swings would have got the better of Bradley and pushed him away?


I don't know really. Most likely Bradley would have tried longer and harder to make it work, but whether they'd ever be the same as the way they were is doubtful.

----------


## Joy2286

See I'd have thought he'd have put up with all the mood swings in determination not to do to his child what Max did to him but I guess you never know. When I first found out that Stacey was going to get pregnant I automatically assumed it'd be her that wanted an abortion and Bradley would be the one talking her round- don't ask me why  :Searchme:

----------


## Nigella harman

:Rotfl:  You too are funny!!You talk as though they are real!!! :Rotfl:  But it is sweet! :Wub:  I dont see any harm in you hoping they get back together,but as long as Lacey wants to do the bitchy stuff,I seriously think theres no hope!maybe you should write to her and say "WHY!!!!!!! :Sad:  !"In her last soap mag interview she seemed overjoyed at the fact she was back to old Stacey,saying shes having a ball now!even if we the viewers are having anything but watching it.I dont understand the producers,I really dont!. :Confused:  To be honest,I dont understand lacey either,she was in a dream position there,have you heard the other cast members desperate to be in soap couples!yet shes thrown it all away!I seriously dont get it!I dont think many people do!!! :Searchme:   :Wal2l:   :Ponder:  !!!

----------


## Joy2286

I think that just proves how good the writing for Bradley and Stacey has been and how well Charlie and Lacey have acted the roles to make them so believable. I know they aren't real but the fact is that they are both characters with whom you can identify or you know someone like them and it's hard not to talk about them as if they were real lol. (Ok how sad do I sound- don't worry I am perfectly sane!  :Lol:  )

I can understand it though- I mean as long as Bradley was around there was no way Stacey could be a total bitch so if they wanted to make Stacey bitchy again I guess her relationship with Bradley had to go. Although tbh I think it's her relationship with Bradley that has helped win Stacey (and Lacey) a load of fans amongst the viewers. I'm not denying she's a great actress and anything she does she does b****y convincingly but the girl is barmy imo to pass up on the chance to snog Charlie every day  :Stick Out Tongue:   He's gorgeous! If I was in a soap couple with him I'd be fighting for the writers to keep our characters together all the way!

----------


## Nigella harman

> I think that just proves how good the writing for Bradley and Stacey has been and how well Charlie and Lacey have acted the roles to make them so believable. I know they aren't real but the fact is that they are both characters with whom you can identify or you know someone like them and it's hard not to talk about them as if they were real lol. (Ok how sad do I sound- don't worry I am perfectly sane!  )
> 
> I can understand it though- I mean as long as Bradley was around there was no way Stacey could be a total bitch so if they wanted to make Stacey bitchy again I guess her relationship with Bradley had to go. Although tbh I think it's her relationship with Bradley that has helped win Stacey (and Lacey) a load of fans amongst the viewers. I'm not denying she's a great actress and anything she does she does b****y convincingly but the girl is barmy imo to pass up on the chance to snog Charlie every day   He's gorgeous! If I was in a soap couple with him I'd be fighting for the writers to keep our characters together all the way!


 Yeah,I totally agree,i think that its the warmer side to Stacey that has really won viewers around!Shes been in the running for so many awards this year and won a load too!I dont understand how she doesnt see it!Its like when they won all the Inside soap awards,she said she thought it was cos of Staceys gobby nature!!I thought,youre so wrong!! :EEK!:  Ive noticed how people on the comments page on the ee website about the families keep slipping things in about Bradley and Stacey,and someones even put she wants to see them get married!!!(Its not even about them!) :Lol:  I think they are making a huge mistake doing this!I think people are going to be horrified when they see Stacey with Max! :Angry:   :EEK!: PS Joy!!I think theyd have trouble prising you away from him full stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!It must be love!!!

----------


## Joy2286

Hahahaha! God help Charlie if ever I meet him that's all I'm saying lol!  :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

I certainly am going to find watching the scenes with Stacey and Max very disturbing and uncomfortable!

I think most people will agree with me when I say the turning point when the audience really started to like Stacey was the stuff with her Mum- she wasn't being bitchy or gobby in the slightest then- it's not that side to her we like- I mean yeah ok we like her feistyness but it's the fact we know she's got a heart underneath all that that we like- not the Queen Bitch Stacey who doesn't give a monkeys about anyone but herself

----------


## Nigella harman

> Hahahaha! God help Charlie if ever I meet him that's all I'm saying lol!   
> 
> I certainly am going to find watching the scenes with Stacey and Max very disturbing and uncomfortable!
> 
> I think most people will agree with me when I say the turning point when the audience really started to like Stacey was the stuff with her Mum- she wasn't being bitchy or gobby in the slightest then- it's not that side to her we like- I mean yeah ok we like her feistyness but it's the fact we know she's got a heart underneath all that that we like- not the Queen Bitch Stacey who doesn't give a monkeys about anyone but herself


 Do you know the first time i even remotely liked Stacy,I remember it sooo well,was when Chrissie and Sam were hassleing Zoe in the club and trying to get her to go with them,and Stacey for the first time ever!!!went up to Zoe and said are you ok?I thought,my god!!she might have a bit of heart!Thats what we want!!! :Crying:   :Lol:

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah- that is what we want! Tbh I didn't really pay that much attention to Stacey in those days because she was still a relatively new and minor character- it's really only been since the stuff with her Mum and when she made friends with Ruby that I've started paying attention to her. I remember watching the scenes with Jean where she had to break into the house and I just sat there thinking "B****y hell! This girl can ACT!"  :EEK!:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah- that is what we want! Tbh I didn't really pay that much attention to Stacey in those days because she was still a relatively new and minor character- it's really only been since the stuff with her Mum and when she made friends with Ruby that I've started paying attention to her. I remember watching the scenes with Jean where she had to break into the house and I just sat there thinking "B****y hell! This girl can ACT!"


 Youve hit the nail on the head again!!she wasnt a main character,I just dont understand her at all!she must be mad! :Ninja:  I remember when she started she said she contemplated leaving cos Stacey was hated!I dont know how people will react to this but i dont think it will be good!Dont get it! :Searchme:

----------


## Joy2286

Where Bradley ended up the bad guy over the abortion, Stacey is definitely going to end up being the bitch over this- there's no doubt about it. All the audience's sympathy will go to Bradley. There is no way that sleeping with her boyfriend's Dad is going to make Stacey popular at all. I can see the writers doing a lot of backtracking like they did with Martin and Sonia.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Where Bradley ended up the bad guy over the abortion, Stacey is definitely going to end up being the bitch over this- there's no doubt about it. All the audience's sympathy will go to Bradley. There is no way that sleeping with her boyfriend's Dad is going to make Stacey popular at all. I can see the writers doing a lot of backtracking like they did with Martin and Sonia.


 And threatening to tear his family apart!and i bet it happens too! :Angry:  We are supposed to feel sympathy for stacey with her losing her dad,yet she has no problem tearing Abi and Laurens family apart!   Do you know,apparently Martin proposes to Sonia on Christmas Eve!but we want it to be our 2!!did they not hear the inside soap best couple results!!! :Wal2l:

----------


## Joy2286

I heard about that! They clearly weren't listening! I've been saying since the abortion that I would love Bradley to get down on one knee on Christmas day! But it's clearly not going to happen now- quite the opposite  :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:

----------


## Nigella harman

> I heard about that! They clearly weren't listening! I've been saying since the abortion that I would love Bradley to get down on one knee on Christmas day! But it's clearly not going to happen now- quite the opposite


 Well,I tried to tell them but they laughed at me cos i was on my own,I dont think they bother coming on the forums to see what the public want. :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Joy2286

No it doesn't seem like they do  :Thumbsdown:   Shame cos they'd have so many more viewers if they did pay attention to what we wanted lol

----------


## Nigella harman

> No it doesn't seem like they do   Shame cos they'd have so many more viewers if they did pay attention to what we wanted lol


 Oh my god.Im raging!!! :Angry:  the people at eastenders dont give a **** what the public say!I just looked at my emails!I posted in the comments bit,so didnt expect a reply!Said if theyre splitting up Bradley and Stacey then its not unmissable tele for me any more and at least theyve freed up my week nights which was a shame!They replied!!!with."I understand you dont "Like" Eastenders anymore!" :Ninja: I didnt ask for sarcastic comments!!!Why the hell have i voted for this show again! :Angry:  They ask for feedback and you get this!

----------


## Joy2286

That's a bit rude! You were only saying what most of the rest of us Bracey fans are thinking lol

----------


## PR1811

Bah, it's like I'm standing watching two trains on the same track heading towards each other and it's too late to do anything... Other than dread it actually happening  :Crying:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> !Now its become missable again!!!Now ive got less than 3 weeks to get christmas organised,take in some films and pubs!!and loads of shopping,hopefully go away and last but not least get some serious house hunting done!So To all my buds on here!!Ill pop in now and again,but im signing out!!!Aurevoir!So long and a Very Merry Christmas!!!!!Pink Banana!A large present may arrive at your door,Deano shaped,it may need food and water before its opened,the wrapping has air holes for it to breathe(have you guessed what it is yet!)and there is a very large air hole between its ears!I wouldnt usually give creatures as gifts but in this case,i just saw him......i mean it and thought of you.Treasure it,dont be trying to dump it on some lay by after a day or 2!remember,a Deano is for life,not just for Christmas!!!......Doh!I just gave it away!What a putz!


Have to agree, think I'll be watching much less of EE. Cant be bothered to watch such misery anymore...... :Sad:  

Erm.....Nigella, I got a note today from the postoffice to go and pick up a parcel which was too large to fit through the ol' letter box. I was soooo excited that I drove through a red light, (the old dear who was crossing with her (now deceased) pet yorkie didnt seem too impressed. Well she should have kept the mut on a shorter lead really. :Lol:   ) to get to the postoffice before it closed. 

OMG  :EEK!:  I wish I hadnt bothered....er...I dont want to seem ungrateful, but I dont think I have a use for the item you sent me, Nigella and for its own safety (from me) *IT* will be winging its way back to you express delivery!!!!  :Smile:  


Edit: BTW thank crunchie Bradley fan is back with us!  :Cheer: 

Farewell and good byes chums.....may pop in from time to time....  :Cool:

----------


## Joy2286

Well as I said before I'll still be watching it long as Bracey are in it- albeit not together- but once they're gone I'll probs join ye- they're the only characters I'm bothered about lol!

----------


## Nigella harman

> That's a bit rude! You were only saying what most of the rest of us Bracey fans are thinking lol


 Well at least i can finally see why the press/media hate them so much.The people who run Eastenders are a rude,sarcastic bunch who think theyre better than they are and so dont give 2 hoots about their viewers!We have by the looks of it only made them worse by giving them the award for best soap.Ive always supported them,by voting,watching and defending them on here.But i have learnt my lesson!!! :Nono:  Pink banana!its a gift,sent with love,i know the gesture may seem too much.But still..............................and besides!thats all me and Bradley fan managed to get from the Big Mo kidnap attempt(ordeal more like!)and i sure as hell dont want it!All ive heard is YAK YAK YAK,and why does it keep nicking off with my car and driving with its eyes closed :Moonie:  !!!and worse,then coming back!!! :Angry:  Im gonna send it straight back if it comes back here!!!!!! :Thumbsup:  Enjoy!!!

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah you have a point there but tbh compared to Corrie and Emmerdale I do think it's the Best Soap- those two just bore me- at least I find the characters in EE interesting!

----------


## littlemo

> Well as I said before I'll still be watching it long as Bracey are in it- albeit not together- but once they're gone I'll probs join ye- they're the only characters I'm bothered about lol!


Yeah, I think Bradley and Stacey are both good individually (Well I think Stacey's fantastic!), I can understand Charlie's upset at not working with Lacey anymore.  But I think he's really good. Just not sure how much we'll identify with him when he goes off in his own little world, up the corperate ladder.

Yah! All the tv mags are out with Stacey and Max on the front! Did anyone see the pic of the two of them standing by Bradley's car. I think it was raining, and Stacey was leaning against the car. Max was kind of leaning in. It looked quite sexy!

Although the pic when Max had his hands on her face felt kind of weird.

It said that Stacey asks Max to kiss her. It seems kind of desperate doesn't it?! I think I'll feel sorry for her. Bradley's been her life for a long time. And losing him has probably knocked all her confidence.

----------


## littlemo

Did you read in one of the tv mags that when Stacey tries to convince Bradley not to dump her, she says that she loves him, and he says 'tough'. Talk about harsh. And I think it was Charlie who was saying that we've been seeing Bradley's dark side lately. 

There seems to be fault on both sides at the party, but Bradley certainly initiates it. Cause he's the one who lies. 

I can see how Stacey would want some comfort from someone after everything that happens with Bradley. I don't think the thing with Max is cheating either! Clearly Bradley is adamant about dumping her. 

I'm quite cross at Bradley for his behaviour. 

Great mags, if you haven't seen them already. There's some good pics!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah, I think Bradley and Stacey are both good individually (Well I think Stacey's fantastic!), I can understand Charlie's upset at not working with Lacey anymore.  But I think he's really good. Just not sure how much we'll identify with him when he goes off in his own little world, up the corperate ladder.
> 
> Yah! All the tv mags are out with Stacey and Max on the front! Did anyone see the pic of the two of them standing by Bradley's car. I think it was raining, and Stacey was leaning against the car. Max was kind of leaning in. It looked quite sexy!
> 
> Although the pic when Max had his hands on her face felt kind of weird.
> 
> It said that Stacey asks Max to kiss her. It seems kind of desperate doesn't it?! I think I'll feel sorry for her. Bradley's been her life for a long time. And losing him has probably knocked all her confidence.


 I dont think he will go up in the world,i think its gonna all go wrong.I also think that he may find out and tell Max hes going to tell Tanya,and max is desperate to shut him up!At the same time Sean finds out about the abortion,next thing we know Bradleys been beaten to a pulp and we dont know who did it!Max or Sean.Bradley comes to and seeks his revenge!Pretends he cant remember anything and then..............................................  . :EEK!:  !!!Im making it up I know,but that would be good!(little Mo,I think youve got a thing for max!!! :Lol:  )I think hes soooo unattractive! :Sick:  Even when he was with that Gemma i just thought i dont see it!(PS.I told you ages ago about bradleys dark side!!!remember!)   I do understand Stacey rebounding that same night,ive done that,just being really angry at splitting up with someone,but the fact its his dad,and the fact she then threatens him,and pursues it to tear Bradleys family apart is a huge NO NO!!!

----------


## Joy2286

I'll have to look out for those TV mags

n yeah Stacey might be out for revenge but there really is no excuse for sleeping with your (ex?) boyfriend's Dad- especially when he's married himself!

----------


## littlemo

> I'll have to look out for those TV mags
> 
> n yeah Stacey might be out for revenge but there really is no excuse for sleeping with your (ex?) boyfriend's Dad- especially when he's married himself!


I definetely agree that it's not right to knowingly sleep with a married man,  with kids (Did you see that woman on Vanessa the other day?)

But I can understand where Stacey's coming from. Bradley's hurt her in a big way. I was looking at another mag just now, and Bradley tells her that she's 'cheap', and there's a few other things. I don't understand how Bradley can change his mind so quickly about her. I know about the short skirt, but that's just a way of trying to get Bradley back for not inviting her to the party. He knows us well as us it's an act. 

When they slept together for the first time, he made Stacey feel so special, and now it's like he's saying he didn't mean anything of what he said.  :Crying:  

Read an interview with Lacey, she was saying that she can't see them getting back together after she sleeps with Max. She also said that she's not so sure how much Stacey's playing a game. Apparently they have quite a big attraction for one another. 

Oh and Jean's in it at Xmas! She's in one of the pics in the new mag! yah!

----------


## Joy2286

Oh great! Now that's made me even more depressed- Lacey saying it too! Come on writers! You know Bracey belong together!!! 

Yeah from what I've read it seems Bradley does a complete about-turn in his attitude to Stacey! Apparently he tells his colleagues at the work party that she isn't his girlfriend and he only went out with her a couple of times out of sympathy! I mean come on- that is soooooo not the Bradders we know and love! I really don't like the way Bradley's always the one who's made out to be the b*****d in these situations!  :Angry:  Why can't Saint Stacey ever be the one in the wrong? Hopefully once this thing with Max takes off things will change and all sympathies will transfer to Bradders

----------


## littlemo

Not sure where Sean is in this whole scenario?! You'd think he'd be there to stop Stacey making a fool of herself wouldn't you?! 

It doesn't look like Jean is going to be much help. There's a pic of them in the Vic, Stacey, Bradley, Max and Jean. Stacey's got a really short dress on, and is seducing Max. Bradley and Jean must be completely blind.l

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah- apparently Sean's not back in the show till the 8th January!  :EEK!:   Bit wierd to have him disappear all that time. You'd think he'd be trying to get Bradders n Stace back together- I know he doesn't like Bradders but he hates Max more- you think he'd be dead against Stace being with Max- although then again he'd probs just see that as the green light for him to go ahead with Tanya lol

Which mag is that in? Cos the three mags I've got don't have any pics of Jean in at all  :Confused:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah- apparently Sean's not back in the show till the 8th January!   Bit wierd to have him disappear all that time. You'd think he'd be trying to get Bradders n Stace back together- I know he doesn't like Bradders but he hates Max more- you think he'd be dead against Stace being with Max- although then again he'd probs just see that as the green light for him to go ahead with Tanya lol
> 
> Which mag is that in? Cos the three mags I've got don't have any pics of Jean in at all


I only saw it in the shops today. I think it might be Soaplife. Jean was looking good, quite made up. 

It's a shame about Sean. I don't think it would be right to have him stay away for the whole of Xmas. It wouldn't really make sense. They can hardly have him go off on a cruise can they?! lol. 

Maybe he just can't stand to be around his mother! and that's why he takes off?! 

In reply to Nigella Harman. I don't think Max is great looking, I love his personality, and I think he's good as the bad boy of the Square. Kind of like the way Den was in his younger days. I'm just going to see how I feel when I watch the scenes. It might be repulsive, it might be sexy.  But I'm looking forward to seeing it!  :Smile:

----------


## Joy2286

Oh right cool thanks for that hun- I'll keep my eyes peeled! Yeah I think we'll have to use a bit of artistic licence where Sean is concerned!

I'm gonna be screaming at the TV "Don't do it Stace!" lol I can see the attraction in Max as an older man but my God is his son so much fitter!  :Wub:  Gotta say it's the aftermath and Bradley and Tanya discovering their affair that I'm looking forward to more than the actual scenes between Stacey and Max. It looks as if they drag it out for a while so that'll be good  :Big Grin:

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah from what I've read it seems Bradley does a complete about-turn in his attitude to Stacey! Apparently he tells his colleagues at the work party that she isn't his girlfriend and he only went out with her a couple of times out of sympathy! I mean come on- that is soooooo not the Bradders we know and love! I really don't like the way Bradley's always the one who's made out to be the b*****d in these situations!  Why can't Saint Stacey ever be the one in the wrong? Hopefully once this thing with Max takes off things will change and all sympathies will transfer to Bradders


Yeah, I'm going to hate Bradley when I hear him saying that! It's really horrible! Like anyone would see Stacey out of sympathy, she doesn't let people get close enough (apart from Bradley) to be vulnerable to anybody.  It would more likely be Bradley getting the pity vote, than her.

God the more I read the more I want Stacey to get revenge on him. He's really starting to annoy me. 

Oh and what Nigella said about him not going up in the world, I hope he doesn't. Not because I want Bradley to fail, I just want him to hang around in Walford, with nicer, more down to earth people. Who aren't stuck up!

And yeah I think Bradley should go back to the way he was at the start. I know you can't stay a kid all your life. But at least give some of his nice qualities back. I hate these personality transplants.

----------


## Joy2286

Totally agree with you there Little Mo!

I've always thought it'd be interesting for him to have a storyline where he loses his job or his firm goes bust or something- not because I want to see him fail or whatever (I love him to bits) but because I want to see the real Bradley again- not the Bradley who feels he has to try and impress all these bigshots who couldn't give a monkeys about him! The Bradley I love is the caring, kind and gentle (and somewhat geeky) Bradley-not the money/job/ career obsessed Bradley of late (although I do still feel for him purely because he's my Bradders and I know what's hiding behind this front he's putting on lol).

----------


## littlemo

> Oh right cool thanks for that hun- I'll keep my eyes peeled! Yeah I think we'll have to use a bit of artistic licence where Sean is concerned!
> 
> I'm gonna be screaming at the TV "Don't do it Stace!" lol I can see the attraction in Max as an older man but my God is his son so much fitter!  Gotta say it's the aftermath and Bradley and Tanya discovering their affair that I'm looking forward to more than the actual scenes between Stacey and Max. It looks as if they drag it out for a while so that'll be good


Yeah I can't wait!  :Cheer:  I'm going to be on the edge of my seat. 

Bradley is definetely better looking, gorgeous.  :Wub:  And Stacey's amazing too! God they would have had such cute kids!  :Crying:  

Can you imagine Tanya's reaction when she finds out?! I bet she'll slap Stacey good and hard!

----------


## Joy2286

Yep Charlie is just gorgeous and Lacey is absolutely stunning! I'm desperate for them to get together in real life but I don't think it'll happen sadly!

Oh yeah- that'll be a great one! Course she'll go slap Stacey! I reckon Bradley will be the first to find out and I'm sure he'll waste no time in revealing all to Tanya this time! Ooooh it's gonna be fireworks! Bring it on!

----------


## littlemo

> Oh yeah- that'll be a great one! Course she'll go slap Stacey! I reckon Bradley will be the first to find out and I'm sure he'll waste no time in revealing all to Tanya this time! Ooooh it's gonna be fireworks! Bring it on!


How do you reckon Bradley will react?! It's a bit shocking, but from the way he treated Stacey, I don't think he really deserves to be angry about it. 

I could see Stacey coming out with some cruel blows to Bradley. Maybe telling him how great his dad was in bed. Winding him up! He's bound to be jealous. lol. 

I think I might be cheering Stacey on at that point! lol.

----------


## Joy2286

I don't know tbh! I think he might be really sneaky and not let on that he knows and is all nice as pie to them both- trying to guilt trip them into confessing to him. Then when they do confess I think he'll be really upset and apologise to Stacey for everything- tell her that he does really love her and he misses her and then she realises she's been a prat too and that what she has with Max will never compare to what she had with Bradley and they make up (but that's most likely wishful thinking on my part). 

I can also see a lot of insults being hurled on both parts. Oh how I'd love the outcome of this to turn into a two-hander with Bradley and Stacey like they did when Alfie found out about Kat and Andy. 

I think the thing is that both Bradley and Stacey's personalities will change a lot over the course of this storyline and so we can't really predict how it's going to pan out when the affair all comes out- either way it's going to be very exciting to watch!

----------


## littlemo

> I don't know tbh! I think he might be really sneaky and not let on that he knows and is all nice as pie to them both- trying to guilt trip them into confessing to him. Then when they do confess I think he'll be really upset and apologise to Stacey for everything- tell her that he does really love her and he misses her and then she realises she's been a prat too and that what she has with Max will never compare to what she had with Bradley and they make up (but that's most likely wishful thinking on my part). 
> 
> I can also see a lot of insults being hurled on both parts. Oh how I'd love the outcome of this to turn into a two-hander with Bradley and Stacey like they did when Alfie found out about Kat and Andy. 
> 
> I think the thing is that both Bradley and Stacey's personalities will change a lot over the course of this storyline and so we can't really predict how it's going to pan out when the affair all comes out- either way it's going to be very exciting to watch!


I hope your version of events come true! I really do! 

However it took Alfie a long time to forgive Kat, and Andy wasn't his dad. Fair enough it wasn't a random person either. But at least Alfie and Kat could get away from Andy. Bradley and Stacey could never get rid of Max. He's always going to be Bradley's father. 

I think the writers have it right. It hasn't started yet and we're already 'talking about it'. It's bad for Bradley and Stacey's realtionship, but it's drama and that's what we want from a soap isn't it?! 

You never know, it might be one of those things where it's kept secret for years and years. Like the Kat and Uncle Harry thing. Bradley and Stacey could get back together. Then Bradley finds out 10 years down the line, and it will be so long ago. They decide to just forget about it (wishful thinking again).

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah one thing's for sure- it seems like it's going to be rather spread out rather than rushed so it could be quite a while before it's all revealed!

And yeah it's drama to the max (scuse the pun!)! Can't wait to see it all even though I'm going to hate it!

Oh yeah- I keep meaning to ask this- does anyone know how long Charlie and Lacey's contracts are for?

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah one thing's for sure- it seems like it's going to be rather spread out rather than rushed so it could be quite a while before it's all revealed!
> 
> And yeah it's drama to the max (scuse the pun!)! Can't wait to see it all even though I'm going to hate it!
> 
> Oh yeah- I keep meaning to ask this- does anyone know how long Charlie and Lacey's contracts are for?


Or maybe they might be making it out to be going on for a long time, and it will actually come out in the Newyear??!

I mean the longer it goes on with Stacey and Bradley being split up, the less he'll be effected when it actually comes out. It might be better to do it sooner rather than later. 

Although the spoilers did suggest Pretti might get them back together. So if that happened it might be dragged out for a while longer. Maybe everybody's just been told to be secretive about it. 

Not sure about the contracts, but I saw Charlie on the awards and he was saying that he's glad the viewers watch cause otherwise he wouldn't have a job. I'm pretty sure he wants to stay on.

----------


## littlemo

Does anyone else get the feeling that Sean will be the first one to find out about Stacey and Max?! If Sean's cheating himself, he might be more able to spot the signs. 

That'll be a funny conversation lol. Your sleeping with Tanya! and your sleeping with Max! 

I bet Sean will hit the roof about Max and Stacey! I can see a few cosy little chats occuring, between him and Max. lol. Then Bradley will get suspicious.

----------


## bradley_fan

Yeah I have a feeling Sean will find out first too! It'll be really good coz he could wrap Max round his little finger!
Really not looking forward for this whole storyline to be honest.  :Angry:  Another Merry Christmas on Eastenders!  :Clap:   :Wal2l:

----------


## Joy2286

Ooooh now that's an interesting theory! You could well be right there- Sean would love it because he would be able to take someone else away from Max aswell as Tanya. I think he'd waste no time in telling Bradders and he would milk it for all it's worth- we know how much Sean loves to wind Bradders up and I bet any money Bradders won't believe him at first!

----------


## PR1811

Tonights ep...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_6.jpg

And now, the end is near...   :Crying:

----------


## Joy2286

:Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  

Like the colour of Bradders jumper in that pic but just aaaaaaaaaaaw!

Will be nice to have them back on my screen though- I have missed them!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## megan999

I am looking forward to this storyline only because it means Bradley will be on the screen a lot!!!  :Big Grin:   :Wub: I don't understand why women throw themselves at Max. He's no Casanova  :Sick:  and no oil painting either  :Rotfl:  IMO Sean is gross as well  :EEK!:

----------


## Joy2286

I agree with you Megan- Charlie is absolutely gorgeous and a great actor who is very underused in my opinion- I'm delighted to see him get another real juicy storyline at last albeit one I won't like the outcome of!

----------


## bradley_fan

Filming today: Episode 1163 Tx: 12/02/07
STACEY: What? You think you can rubbish my taste in movies? Just because James Bond's cool all of a sudden?
BRADLEY: He's always been cool. "The name's Bond. James Bond."
This is a bit confusing  :Confused:  There still on speaking terms in febuary? Unless Bradley doesn't know of corse.  :Searchme:

----------


## PR1811

:Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  

Bradley was a right git! He can't have met Lydia yet so it seemed a little odd that they were both so off with each other already. Stacey was right and Bradley squirmed with guilt because he knew it to  :Sad:  

The third nail in the coffin...

----------


## PR1811

> Filming today: Episode 1163 Tx: 12/02/07
> STACEY: What? You think you can rubbish my taste in movies? Just because James Bond's cool all of a sudden?
> BRADLEY: He's always been cool. "The name's Bond. James Bond."
> This is a bit confusing  There still on speaking terms in febuary? Unless Bradley doesn't know of corse.


Yay! 

/me bear hugs this faint glimmer of hope and hides behind the Christmas tree until the air date  :Lol:  

Typically these snippets can be read in both directions, I can easily imagine Stacey flying off on one in the very next line!  :Smile:

----------


## Joy2286

It's all downhill from here!  :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

> Bradley was a right git! He can't have met Lydia yet so it seemed a little odd that they were both so off with each other already. Stacey was right and Bradley squirmed with guilt because he knew it to  
> 
> The third nail in the coffin...


Yeah! he was a bit wasn't he! It's like he knows something she doesn't, and is leading her on. It also seems like he's ready to dump her in any given minute. Great, mention of the abortion tonight! Good stuff! I'm glad Stacey said it! 

I kind of wish I hadn't looked at that web snippet now. It's spoilt a bit. It seems that Pretti's plan to get them back together may work, and that they'll be happy for a couple of months, until the Max thing comes out. 

From what i've seen Bradley is totally out of order to Stacey at xmas. She's bound to feel guilty about the Max thing, but I do hope Bradley grovels a bit.

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah I know what you mean Little Mo- it's gonna be like giving us false hope and it means Stacey will actually be cheating on Bradley because they won't be "on a break" so to speak so that's gonna make me v mad lol

Yeah I think what Bradley does next week is out of order too. What happened to the lovely, kind, caring, wouldn't hurt a fly, Bradders who moved into Albert Square?

----------


## Nigella harman

> I dont think he will go up in the world,i think its gonna all go wrong.I also think that he may find out and tell Max hes going to tell Tanya,and max is desperate to shut him up!At the same time Sean finds out about the abortion,next thing we know Bradleys been beaten to a pulp and we dont know who did it!Max or Sean.Bradley comes to and seeks his revenge!Pretends he cant remember anything and then..............................................  . !!!Im making it up I know,but that would be good!(little Mo,I think youve got a thing for max!!! )I think hes soooo unattractive! Even when he was with that Gemma i just thought i dont see it!(PS.I told you ages ago about bradleys dark side!!!remember!)   I do understand Stacey rebounding that same night,ive done that,just being really angry at splitting up with someone,but the fact its his dad,and the fact she then threatens him,and pursues it to tear Bradleys family apart is a huge NO NO!!!


 Ok,so did anyone see the ambulance on the webcam with someone being taken away on a stretcher!This could happen!!!The thing with Bradley being beaten up i mean,just as Stacey and Bradley appear to be getting on again!Its all going to kick off!Oh and hes right about James Bond!I saw it last night,thought it was fab and very cool!

----------


## Joy2286

Oh no I didn't see that! I'd put money on that being Sean who beats Bradley up after he finds out about Stacey's abortion!

----------


## Nigella harman

Ive just seen in a mag,i think woman mag,that theyre taking Stacey right back to when she first started.You know when she was a nightmare,well before Ruby even came along.

----------


## Joy2286

Oh flippin heck! And the point of doing that will be?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Even the mags this week seem to me to be making out that her sleeping with Max is justified! What is this Saint Stacey land???  :Searchme:

----------


## crystalsea

I was under the impression that Sean knew about Stacey's abortion?

----------


## Joy2286

No he doesn't- he thinks she had a miscarriage

The only people who know about Stacey's abortion besides Bradley and Stacey themselves are Jean, Max and Tanya

----------


## crystalsea

Oh thanks, I must have dozed off during that bit lol

----------


## Joy2286

Bless ye it's ok! 

Clear as day that Sean will find out the truth eventually though lol!

----------


## slater girl

I have all the episodes of bradley and stacey on dvd on 15 discs from march 2005 to december 2005, i even have the abortion on dvd, when bradley met stacey mum for the first time, the arrival of bradley family on the square, after the abortion drama and stacey telling bradley she is pregnant and bradley asking stacey to move in with him up to the current episodes.
So i can watch them all again as i recorded some from the bbc one and a few from bbc three.

I hope they get back together soon, as i hope they do, i mean they are so right for each other, but perhaps they need time to grow up and mature first as they are still very young to be together as i sure that stacey relationship with max won't last very long as i am sure it is lust.

I wonder how tanya and bradley will react to finding out about max and stacey affair.

I wonder when tanya and bradley find out about max and stacey affair, i could see tanya and bradley turning to support each other and maybe have affair together as they say what comes around goes around as max and stacey did it to them, so i wonder how max and stacey would feel if it was the other way around as stacey may have feeling for bradleyif they had a affair, what do you think

I mean i reckon they could be back together by next year i hope, by 2008, but i hope bradley apologies to stacey for the way he has treated her and they really need a long talk about everything if they get back together like the abortion and sort out all their problems.

Also will bradley and stacey remain friends, no matter what happens as i heard in the spoilers on the 26th of december episode that stacey still wants to be friends with bradley as bradley is the only friend she has left, what do you think.

Will stacey still want to be friends with bradley after they split up as stacey does not have many close friends, what do you think

Also will stacey always love bradley deep down, no matter what happened between them and how would stacey feel if bradley and tanya started an affair later on if they found out about max and stacey affair, would stacey still be jealous of bradley dating someone else what do you think

----------


## PR1811

Tonights nail no.4  :Crying:   :Crying:  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_3.jpg

----------


## Joy2286

Oooooh thanks for that- have been out and only just got in so am going to cook myself some pasta and settle down to watch in a sec! Then I shall return with my verdict on the latest developments in the demise of Bracey!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PR1811

You can understand why Bradley would fall for Lydia, she's the only non-arsehole he's encountered since starting work.  :Smile: 

He has good taste I'll give him that  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Joy2286

On first impressions Lydia seems like a v nice girl- and I can see why Bradley would be attracted to her- she seems like fun, she's clever, intelligent and she actually praised Bradley which is something Stacey rarely does if ever

----------


## Nigella harman

Ok you guys!!!Youll have to keep me posted,I havent seen the show since the begining of last week!And i wont be till after christmas now,so i wanna know what this Lydia is like!!! :Lol:  Im not fussed on the Stacey stuff,ive seen that much in the mags,im already bored of it!!! :Ninja:  But i have seen some mags saying shes a "Kat clone!" and that shes been watching too much Coronation Street!!! :Thumbsdown:   :Lol:

----------


## Joy2286

Lol Nigella!

Well basically last night Lydia was just being friendly to Bradley cos another of their colleagues was winding him up and taking the mic (a bit like Steve did) and she was just like "Ignore him!" and Bradley managed to get this list together for people who were attending their office Christmas party and she was like "That's really good work you've done there" kind of thing and then she invited him out for a drink but he turned her down

----------


## PR1811

After reading the Christmas versions of TV-Times and Radio Times it looks to be a sad time for Stacey!  :Sad: 

She finds the invitation and goes to the party intending to embarrass him hence the inappropriate clothes. She gets drunk, flirts with a client and nearly pukes on him then when she finds out about Lydia she throws her drink at her and Lydia throws hers at Stacey then Bradley drags her outside and does the dumping!  :Crying: 

When she gets back the square she smashes Bradleys car up and when Max turns up she flirts with him he tells her it isn't going to happen. Max goes to see Bradley and they end up having a fight. Stacey continues flirting with Max and gate crashes Tanya and Max's party but is gutted when Bradley turns up with Lydia. Max finally gives in and it seems they end up sleeping together, although it's not mentioned. It does mention that after the 1st January Max lies to Tanya as his affair with Stacey continues.

Lacey says that Stacey is on self-destruct from the minute she finds the invitation.  :Sad:

----------


## Joy2286

Doesn't sound good does it? There's quite an interesting interview with Lacey about it all in Woman magazine this week- will try and type it up for later x

----------


## Siobhan

> Stacey continues flirting with Max and gate crashes Tanya and Max's party but is gutted when Bradley turns up with Lydia. Max finally gives in and it seems they end up sleeping together, although it's not mentioned. It does mention that after the 1st January Max lies to Tanya as his affair with Stacey continues.


So it is not just a one time "I was drunk" thing.. cause it says the affair continues into the new year!!!

----------


## Joy2286

Sadly not no- and it seems Stacey's the one who does all the pushing for it to turn into something more which is a tad disturbing to say the least!

----------


## Siobhan

> Sadly not no- and it seems Stacey's the one who does all the pushing for it to turn into something more which is a tad disturbing to say the least!


but that is not Stacey.. maybe after the abortion and then the breakup it finally pushes her over the edge.. Could this be revenge on Bradley? you made me give up my baby so I am making you lose your Dad??

----------


## Joy2286

> but that is not Stacey.. maybe after the abortion and then the breakup it finally pushes her over the edge.. Could this be revenge on Bradley? you made me give up my baby so I am making you lose your Dad??


That's exactly what it's made out to be- she's out for revenge on Bradley cos he dumps her and she wants him to know that she can have any man she wants- even his Dad- pretty sick really!

----------


## PR1811

> So it is not just a one time "I was drunk" thing.. cause it says the affair continues into the new year!!!


Lacey said in the article that Stacey wants revenge on Bradley and if she has to sleep with Max to get it then that's what she is going to do.

----------


## Nigella harman

> That's exactly what it's made out to be- she's out for revenge on Bradley cos he dumps her and she wants him to know that she can have any man she wants- even his Dad- pretty sick really!


 Problem is,all she is really saying is anyone can have her! :Thumbsdown:  Has she no shame!!!

----------


## Joy2286

> Problem is,all she is really saying is anyone can have her! Has she no shame!!!


Yep and if she's hoping to win Bradley back with that attitude she's got totally the wrong end of the stick- it's gonna have the absolute opposite effect

----------


## slater girl

I have all the episodes of bradley and stacey on dvd on 15 discs from march 2005 to december 2005, i even have the abortion on dvd, when bradley met stacey mum for the first time, the arrival of bradley family on the square, after the abortion drama and stacey telling bradley she is pregnant and bradley asking stacey to move in with him up to the current episodes.
So i can watch them all again as i recorded some from the bbc one and a few from bbc three.

I hope they get back together soon, as i hope they do, i mean they are so right for each other, but perhaps they need time to grow up and mature first as they are still very young to be together as i sure that stacey relationship with max won't last very long as i am sure it is lust.

I wonder how tanya and bradley will react to finding out about max and stacey affair.

I wonder when tanya and bradley find out about max and stacey affair, i could see tanya and bradley turning to support each other and maybe have affair together as they say what comes around goes around as max and stacey did it to them, so i wonder how max and stacey would feel if it was the other way around as stacey may have feeling for bradleyif they had a affair, what do you think

I mean i reckon they could be back together by next year i hope, by 2008, but i hope bradley apologies to stacey for the way he has treated her and they really need a long talk about everything if they get back together like the abortion and sort out all their problems.

Also will bradley and stacey remain friends, no matter what happens as i heard in the spoilers on the 26th of december episode that stacey still wants to be friends with bradley as bradley is the only friend she has left, what do you think.

Will stacey still want to be friends with bradley after they split up as stacey does not have many close friends, what do you think

Also will stacey always love bradley deep down, no matter what happened between them and how would stacey feel if bradley and tanya started an affair later on if they found out about max and stacey affair, would stacey still be jealous of bradley dating someone else what do you think

Also will stacey always be jealous of other girls going out with bradley as she still loves him deep down, even after they have split up, what do you think.

here is the latest webcam snippet for february of them:
Filming today: Episode 1163 Tx: 12/02/07
STACEY: What? You think you can rubbish my taste in movies? Just because James Bond's cool all of a sudden?
BRADLEY: He's always been cool. "The name's Bond. James Bond."

I reckon they are best friends or slowly drifing back together as a couple as they are on speaking terms again now and stacey did say that she still wanted to be friends with bradley as stacey knows she can still be close to him.

----------


## littlemo

Yeah, I think Stacey will always be jealous of Bradley going out with somebody else, she is deeply in love with him. Poor thing! Falling in love hasn't done her any favours has it?! And we thought Bradley would be different.  :Crying:  

I really do feel sorry for her. And when this whole thing between her mum and Sean comes out, her family is likely to collapse also.

----------


## Joy2286

But that all depends on what this thing between her Mum and Sean is- but they're clearly keeping something from her which I doubt she'll appreciate!

And yeah I do feel sorry for her but nothing justifies sleeping with Bradley's Dad. Yes Bradley is with Lydia but as far as he's concerned he and Stacey are over and he is a free agent- so why shouldn't he find someone else? I'm not justifying his behaviour at the party at all because I think the way he treats Stacey at the party is appalling but I don't think he realises how Stacey will see it because I don't think he realises just how much she still loves him because of the way she's been off with him and he hasn't been able to do anything right for her pretty much since the abortion.

----------


## Nigella harman

> But that all depends on what this thing between her Mum and Sean is- but they're clearly keeping something from her which I doubt she'll appreciate!
> 
> And yeah I do feel sorry for her but nothing justifies sleeping with Bradley's Dad. Yes Bradley is with Lydia but as far as he's concerned he and Stacey are over and he is a free agent- so why shouldn't he find someone else? I'm not justifying his behaviour at the party at all because I think the way he treats Stacey at the party is appalling but I don't think he realises how Stacey will see it because I don't think he realises just how much she still loves him because of the way she's been off with him and he hasn't been able to do anything right for her pretty much since the abortion.


 I have to say after reading the stuff on digital spy spoilers about the party,....what the,and shes surprised he finishes with her,she goes off with that Rhys guy and he even goes in for a snog!Hello! :Wal2l:  Is she stupid!Anyway,i was thinking before,with her soon to have no friends,no boyfriend and a seriously damaged family(whats left of it)with what we think is going to happen with Sean and Jean,what is left for Stacey,no ties to Albert square.I wonder if she s accidentally done herself out of a job!with wanting to go backwards.Before when she was like that she had all the Slaters there.Now the girls are all gone,Seans no where near as popular as he was meant to be.If Jean has been up to no good :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   then shes not going to stay around.No Ruby,No Bradley............?I can see where they are going with bradley now,I think hes much safer,He has it all to lose,and then some,and then try to get back,i think its looking more likely now he could be the one who ends up doing the drug storyline,cause hes going to be pretty messed up isnt he.And he is up for anything which is good!He can have another romance,go bad,go good,get rich,end up on the streets! :EEK!:  etc.Because hes open to all this hes got a much longer shelf life,with Lacey being so "I want to do this and thats it!"she limited herself so much.And lets face it,people are hardely jumping up and down with the thought of her having this huge personality transplant! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  The prospect of her working her way through the older guys of Walford and bleeding them dry(ala Janine!) isnt exactly the most appealing storyline and has been done to death by Janine,and once she wrecks Abi and Laurens family,will people really want her around.? :Angry:   :Searchme:  Ive noticed a few people have said that 2007 could be the demise of the Slaters! :Sad:  Very sad.

----------


## Paris Le Roc

Hi first post. I can't believe how OTT some of you are going.

Lacey Turner and  Robert Kazinsky are both on deals that will keep them in the show until 2008 at least. Lacey is very happy as Stacey so will not be leaving.

Dispite what was posted in the press recently Laila Morse will not be leaving anytime soon and I don't think Derek Martin will neither.

It seems to be most of this Stacey and Max stuff has been hyped up by you lot. I know someone who works in magazines and Stacey and Max don't even have a full blown affair. Its more of a quick fling that sees them sleep together twice. Then its put to bed until needed.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Hi first post. I can't believe how OTT some of you are going.
> 
> Lacey Turner and  Robert Kazinsky are both on deals that will keep them in the show until 2008 at least. Lacey is very happy as Stacey so will not be leaving.
> 
> Dispite what was posted in the press recently Laila Morse will not be leaving anytime soon and I don't think Derek Martin will neither.
> 
> It seems to be most of this Stacey and Max stuff has been hyped up by you lot. I know someone who works in magazines and Stacey and Max don't even have a full blown affair. Its more of a quick fling that sees them sleep together twice. Then its put to bed until needed.


  :Lol:  Hi Paris Le Roc!!!Ive seen you about!Its not over the top,if youre in the know,then fine,but for us lot being kept pretty much totally in the dark,then we are kept guessing.The Max and Stacey stuff has been really hyped up by the mags,not the public,we dont even want it to happen. :Ninja:  The spoilers and mags have led us to believe its an affair,not them sleeping together twice.But if you are in the know then thats fine.As for the Slater family lasting,i dont suppose any of us really know how long any one will last,i think Chrissie and both martin and Sonias contracts were cut short so you never really know,im sure i read an interview with Rob.K saying he was signed up for a year.I noticed a couple of people speculating about it on another forum,and one poster did comment that the way they are taking Staceys character,they could well believe that it was a kind of way of giving her a believable exit(ive put it completely wrong!) :Wal2l:  for around Nov next year.Obviously thats not the case then,but it is quite worrying when real solid fans are looking at their future storylines such as the person ive just referred to and are so unhappy with the way the characters going that they think they must be on the way out!Ive noticed a few people worrying about Bradders going too.Joy!!!Go to your messages on Digi Spy!!!Im sending you a note! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Joy2286

Heading over there now Nigella!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Paris Le Roc

Don't worry Nigella. Stacey will not be axed and Lacey will not be leaving for a while yet. She hasn't even started on EE yet. Robert may leave earlier but it depends on how the incest storyline plays out.

Believe me. ;)

----------


## Joy2286

> Don't worry Nigella. Stacey will not be axed and Lacey will not be leaving for a while yet. She hasn't even started on EE yet. Robert may leave earlier but it depends on how the incest storyline plays out.
> 
> Believe me. ;)


You've got me very intrigued now! Didn't even know there was going to be an incest storyline- I thought that was all assumption  :Confused:

----------


## Nigella harman

> You've got me very intrigued now! Didn't even know there was going to be an incest storyline- I thought that was all assumption


 OOOOH!hec!Youve got me intrigued aswell!!! :EEK!:  WoW! :Thumbsup:  Thanks for the info!Dont suppose you know how Bradders is going to fare do you!? :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> Robert may leave earlier but it depends on how the incest storyline plays out.
> 
> Believe me. ;)


Where are you getting all this.. this was just pure speculation not even a rumour???

----------


## PR1811

If you can't perceive any more mileage out of Stacey's character half the square are even worse!  :Big Grin: 

Just from what's happening at the moment we have 1) Stacey and Jean 2) Sean and Jean 3) Stacey and Sean 4) The Abortion 5) The Affair and that's with out even thinking up anything new. Lets not kid ourselves Bradley and Stacey will end up back together maybe not in January or even February, it will probably even make Ian and Jane's relationship look smooth but it will happen.

Lydia is nothing more than a plot device to break them up completely, it doesn't appear that she is staying. I think he will find her even more domineering than Stacey and they will end up just fizzling out, Bradley wanted someone who wasn't going to embarrass him/be humiliated by his mates so he went with Lydia I don't think it will even go further than a kiss. I think Lydia will see him as a bit of amusement she'll think he is sweet and a bit naive but nothing more.

Anyway enough rambling. I'll still be around when on Valentines day Bradley and Stacey are tentively back on! lol  :Cheer:

----------


## Joy2286

> If you can't perceive any more mileage out of Stacey's character half the square are even worse! 
> 
> Just from what's happening at the moment we have 1) Stacey and Jean 2) Sean and Jean 3) Stacey and Sean 4) The Abortion 5) The Affair and that's with out even thinking up anything new. Lets not kid ourselves Bradley and Stacey will end up back together maybe not in January or even February, it will probably even make Ian and Jane's relationship look smooth but it will happen.
> 
> Lydia is nothing more than a plot device to break them up completely, it doesn't appear that she is staying. I think he will find her even more domineering than Stacey and they will end up just fizzling out, Bradley wanted someone who wasn't going to embarrass him/be humiliated by his mates so he went with Lydia I don't think it will even go further than a kiss. I think Lydia will see him as a bit of amusement she'll think he is sweet and a bit naive but nothing more.
> 
> Anyway enough rambling. I'll still be around when on Valentines day Bradley and Stacey are tentively back on! lol


Well said  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   Exactly my sentiments

----------


## Paris Le Roc

> You've got me very intrigued now! Didn't even know there was going to be an incest storyline- I thought that was all assumption


Well I know Tony Stewart who previews the soaps for the Daily Mirror. He has told me while Stacey is shocking its all done very well and its not how it sounds.

There will be a four page guide in this weekends Saturday edition. He claims EastEnders is outstanding on Christmas Day and deserves the BAFTA for that episode alone.

----------


## Joy2286

> Well I know Tony Stewart who previews the soaps for the Daily Mirror. He has told me while Stacey is shocking its all done very well and its not how it sounds.
> 
> There will be a four page guide in this weekends Saturday edition. He claims EastEnders is outstanding on Christmas Day and deserves the BAFTA for that episode alone.


WOW!  :EEK!:   Can't wait! Sounds fab!

----------


## Nigella harman

> WOW!   Can't wait! Sounds fab!


 OOOOOH!cool! :Thumbsup:  Still cant believe Paulines off though! :EEK!:

----------


## PR1811

Nice suit Bradley!  :Lol: 

Gone is the X-Files ring tone  :Sad: 

I really hope Stacey does end up chucking up on that Rhys, nasty git!

----------


## Joy2286

Hahahahaha! Bless Bradders so much! You can so tell something more's gonna happen between him and Lydia! Love it!

----------


## Siobhan

> Nice suit Bradley! 
> 
> Gone is the X-Files ring tone 
> 
> I really hope Stacey does end up chucking up on that Rhys, nasty git!


 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  Laughed so much when stacey said to mo "look, he even has lift music on his phone"  :Lol:

----------


## Joy2286

Hahaha yeah that was funny!  :Lol:

----------


## PR1811

Week 3 spoilers out and still no EE mention so nothing to report on that front...

Pic for tonight:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_5.jpg

----------


## PR1811

I had to laugh at Tanya and Max overhearing Stacey yelling at Bradley for buying the car.

Digitalspy have some pics up over christmas, most of them are for the demise of sad sack but there are two photos of Bradley and Stacey here  :Sad: 

Nice to see that Jean does make an appearance which should be interesting, I wonder where Sean has gone, he seems to have vanished since Ruby left.

----------


## littlemo

Just saw the pics! I love Stacey she's the best!  :Smile:  

So Bradley tells Stacey she wants nothing more to do with her, in front of her mum. That's pretty humiliating isn't it?! 

If I was Jean, I'd want to get up and smack him one! lol.

----------


## Kinga

we cant let them split bracey up

lets start a petition

----------


## Nigella harman

Ive just seen the way Stacey behaves over Christmas and Bradders Christmas party!Im not surprised Bradley chucks her!!! :EEK!:  Shes stood up in the Vic Christmas day,dressed like a slapper shouting to everyone basically shes free if anyone wants a go and shes the fittest bird in this dump! :Thumbsdown:  WoW!And at Bradders party before he dumps her shes telling everyone she sells knickers on her stall and models them too if anyone wants a look! :Ninja:  What a slapper,thats before he dumps her!!!Im looking forward to seeing Lydia though,ive heard some good stuff about her on the forums! :Thumbsup:  Apparantly shes the best looking girl on Eastenders,ever!!! :Lol:

----------


## Kinga

the piccies look great eastenders is so good right now best soap eva

----------


## PR1811

OMG, Nigella you are so right!

Just read them over on Walford Web Forums, and self-destruct doesn't seem to do it justice!  :Crying: 

http://talkwalford.co.uk/ipb/index.php?showtopic=12193

  Spoiler:     âYou know the reason I didnât want that baby?â he hisses, throwing her out of the party. âItâs because I couldnât bear the idea of bringing up a child with you.â    How harsh is that!  :EEK!:

----------


## Abbie

> OMG, Nigella you are so right!
> 
> Just read them over on Walford Web Forums, and self-destruct doesn't seem to do it justice! 
> 
> http://talkwalford.co.uk/ipb/index.php?showtopic=12193
> 
>   Spoiler:     âYou know the reason I didnât want that baby?â he hisses, throwing her out of the party. âItâs because I couldnât bear the idea of bringing up a child with you.â    How harsh is that!


 Oh my gosh, well whatever she has done that still is very harsh/

----------


## Pinkbanana

> http://talkwalford.co.uk/ipb/index.php?showtopic=12193
> 
>   Spoiler:     âYou know the reason I didnât want that baby?â he hisses, throwing her out of the party. âItâs because I couldnât bear the idea of bringing up a child with you.â    How harsh is that!


Totally agree PR, harsh and uncalled for I'd say........cant believe Bradders would say such a thing. :EEK!:   I know Stacey humiliates and totally embarrasses him at the party, but that is sooooo low, and totally out of character for young Bradders too!  :Mad:  

Oh dear....Enders you really are determined to mess up two fine characters, who could have been really good together. Really cant bare to watch this unfold... :Sad:

----------


## Nigella harman

OK!!!Feel free to vent all hate for Max Branning here! :Angry:  There is one huge detail that has been missed out from the spoilers!until now!found this on Digi spy spoilers!It seems the Romeo/Juliett storyline is happening,remember when Stacey said she felt a chill in the air and then Max turned up.....................................AAAAAAAARRG  GHHH!Christmas day second show after Max sleeps with Stacey and she tells him shes got nothing to lose anymore and says she blames him for wrecking her relationship with Bradders!....-Bradley apologises to Max about provoking him the other night and that he was right about Stacey â they had something special and now Bradleyâs thrown it away. An alarmed Max tries to convince Bradley to stick by his decision and let Stacey go.Its official,I HATE MAX BRANNING.so they both want to be together and Max makes sure it doesnt happen so he can have his bit on the side. :Thumbsdown:

----------


## JustJodi

> OK!!!Feel free to vent all hate for Max Branning here! There is one huge detail that has been missed out from the spoilers!until now!found this on Digi spy spoilers!It seems the Romeo/Juliett storyline is happening,remember when Stacey said she felt a chill in the air and then Max turned up.....................................AAAAAAAARRG  GHHH!Christmas day second show after Max sleeps with Stacey and she tells him shes got nothing to lose anymore and says she blames him for wrecking her relationship with Bradders!....-Bradley apologises to Max about provoking him the other night and that he was right about Stacey â they had something special and now Bradleyâs thrown it away. An alarmed Max tries to convince Bradley to stick by his decision and let Stacey go.Its official,I HATE MAX BRANNING.so they both want to be together and Max makes sure it doesnt happen so he can have his bit on the side.


Lets add Daddy Dearest Branning to our bash  :Wal2l:  thread???
He deserves whats coming to him..... :Angry:   :Angry:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

What on earth is Eastenders doing *shakes head with disgust*

----------


## littlemo

> Christmas day second show after Max sleeps with Stacey and she tells him shes got nothing to lose anymore and says she blames him for wrecking her relationship with Bradders!....-Bradley apologises to Max about provoking him the other night and that he was right about Stacey â they had something special and now Bradleyâs thrown it away. An alarmed Max tries to convince Bradley to stick by his decision and let Stacey go.Its official,I HATE MAX BRANNING.so they both want to be together and Max makes sure it doesnt happen so he can have his bit on the side.


Oh my god! This is getting so good! 

I like to see Stacey like this, she does wrong but at least she's showing some initiative. lol. 

God Max is a spineless git isn't he?! lol. 

Saw Lydia on the omnibous she is very attractive and sexy, but I've got a feeling she's the kind of person that would take Bradley for a ride, and then dump him. She seems a bit too full of herself! That's the vibe I got anyway. 

That thing Bradley says to Stacey about the baby is harsh. I'd want to kill him if I was her!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Lets add Daddy Dearest Branning to our bash  thread???
> He deserves whats coming to him.....


 I think thats a wise decision!I couldnt think of a nicer guy to rip to pieces on our "bash the loser!" thread! :Thumbsup:

----------


## PR1811

It then goes on to say that Bradley and Stacey are talking again, Stacey asks Bradley whether they can be friends again and he tentatively agrees. Stacey walks away and sees Max watching her. She smiles, feeling like Queen of the world. Then she invites herself to Max and Tanya's new year party then finds Bradley turns up with Lydia!!  :EEK!: 

For anyone not in the know the links start here and go onwards to the 29th - http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds40662.html

----------


## Nigella harman

> It then goes on to say that Bradley and Stacey are talking again, Stacey asks Bradley whether they can be friends again and he tentatively agrees. Stacey walks away and sees Max watching her. She smiles, feeling like Queen of the world. Then she invites herself to Max and Tanya's new year party then finds Bradley turns up with Lydia!! 
> 
> For anyone not in the know the links start here and go onwards to the 29th - http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds40662.html


 Yeah,cos Max has talked him into forgetting about Stacey,but he obviously wont,which i guess is how it all kicks off in the future.I hope it all turns to S**T for Max.The thing is,shes doing it all to get at Bradders cos he doesnt want her,and she has nothing to lose anymore,but she has,cos he does still want her,the only one who knows all this is Max.But it isnt in his best interests to say anything.She says in (i think its) woman mag that shes not interested in Max,Its all just to show Bradley she can have anyone :EEK!:  I suppose it means that now its not going to be just Bradders and Tanya,and Sean baying for Maxs blood,itll be Stacey aswell.I noticed earlier on that day(Christmas day) it says that Stacey and Bradley come to blows in the pub,do they mean they have a proper fight as in physical fight!?!Crikey.

----------


## Joy2286

> OMG, Nigella you are so right!
> 
> Just read them over on Walford Web Forums, and self-destruct doesn't seem to do it justice! 
> 
> http://talkwalford.co.uk/ipb/index.php?showtopic=12193
> 
>   Spoiler:     âYou know the reason I didnât want that baby?â he hisses, throwing her out of the party. âItâs because I couldnât bear the idea of bringing up a child with you.â    How harsh is that!


B****y hell! I can't believe he actually says that! That's so not Bradders! What have they done to him???  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Nigella harman

Ive just seen an interview with CC from the mail i think and it says that hes gonna get mean and A-hes hoping when Bradley finds out about his scheming,lying,cheating,manipulative,vile father!!!(OK they werent exactly his words!!! :Lol:  )and young Stacey! that hes going to get really mean and nasty and B-he reckons that because theyve split up so young there is more than enough time for them to get back together later on down the line! :Searchme:  So you never know,but i think we are talking a long way down the line there!! :Smile:  I will see if i can post it up here!           I'M A BRAD BAD BOY Dec 17 2006
WALFORD'S MR NICE GUY TURNS NASTY 
By Steve Hendry

EASTENDERS star Charlie Clements has won millions of fans and a load of awards playing nice guy Bradley Branning.

But now he's turning nasty by dumping his girlfriend Stacey Slater just in time for Christmas.

And there's no telling what he will do when he finds out Stacey - played by Lacey Turner - takes her sordid revenge by bedding his dad, Max.

But redhead Charlie, 19, is hoping whatever it is, it's mean and nasty.

He said: "Bradley was Mr Nice Guy when he came in but his dad's a bad influence and he's definitely getting mean and moody.

"It's good to let people see a different side to your character and to your acting. I'd like to see what he is really capable of."

Bradley's break-up with Stacey comes after she humiliates him at his office Christmas party this week.

It means he won't be seeing quite as much of co-star Lacey.

He said: "I love working with Lacey. They are a good couple.

"But the story is great and it's a good thing to split up so young because they can get back together again down the road."

Charlie has been in Albert Square for only a year but he has already tackled several big storylines.

And with some big names leaving in the near future - including long-time favourites Wendy Richard, James Alexandrou and Natalie Cassidy - he will be relied upon even more in the future.

Having acted since he was four, the former member of the National Youth Theatre is relishing the opportunity.

He said: "The past year has flown by.

"Coming to EastEnders every day still feels new but with some of the older, established characters leaving it makes way for newer characters to become the focal point."

He has proved more than up to the task of handling life at one of TV's top soaps.

He picked up Best Newcomer at the British Soap Awards in May this year and went on to win awards from Inside Soap, TV Quick and TV Choice.

Most recently he was named the Best Newcomer at the National Television Awards in October.

All this just months after he finished his A Levels and was working in a supermarket.

He said: "I was amazed to get the first Best Newcomer at the British Soap Awards.

"It's great for your confidence but if you start thinking you're better than you are, it's a slippery slope."

Charlie hangs out with mates he made before EastEnders and lives at home with his parents and big brother in Kent.

He said: "I like going back after work and chilling out, catching up with my brother.

"I don't think fame has changed me at all. People come up and chat but it's still a job at the end of the day.

It can finish as quickly as it started. "My mates are all at university or at work and when they are around we just relax. Nothing much has changed."

Charlie played guitar in a band called The Unknown before Walford came calling and he hasn't turned his back on dreams of being a rock star.

He said: "It started off as a bit of fun with my best mate but then we started writing our own stuff.

"We were getting a good response from people but then he went off to university and I went to EastEnders.

"You never know what is going to happen. I started acting because I wanted to play as many characters as possible but I'm happy here."    Thanks to IanandJane fan for finding this!!!

----------


## PR1811

Tonight's pic...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/imag.../section_7.jpg

----------


## littlemo

O.k, so just cause they are splitting up now, it doesn't mean they can't get back together. That's good news!

I think the writers can do anything if they put their minds to it. So you slept with my father 'so what!' lol. 

But seriously, Bradley has behaved badly as well, rubbing Lydia in Stacey's face, and I think people can understand Stacey's annoyance at that. She's the kind of person that can't let somebody get away with treating her badly. And she's let too many things slide, as far as Bradley is concerned.  

I think Bradley and Stacey might be able to work it out. 

I'm actually really looking forward to this!

----------


## Nigella harman

> O.k, so just cause they are splitting up now, it doesn't mean they can't get back together. That's good news!
> 
> I think the writers can do anything if they put their minds to it. So you slept with my father 'so what!' lol. 
> 
> But seriously, Bradley has behaved badly as well, rubbing Lydia in Stacey's face, and I think people can understand Stacey's annoyance at that. She's the kind of person that can't let somebody get away with treating her badly. And she's let too many things slide, as far as Bradley is concerned.  
> 
> I think Bradley and Stacey might be able to work it out. 
> 
> I'm actually really looking forward to this!


 I have to say,im very interested as to what Bradley is going to do and even more so if hes going to really go for it and get revenge!! :EEK!:   :Lol:  It must be an actor thing,everyone wants to be as bad and mean as they can be!and it seems this new producer is more than willing to let them have a go!I told you Bradders had a dark side!!! :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

Just been reading bits and piece of what it happening over the next 2 weeks and by all accounts Stacey is in control of the thing with Max. The first night it is only a kiss and she tells max she wants more than that. They do sleep together and Stacey does tell max he is a bad father to bradley. She later tells him she is going to be with someone her own age and then tell him she will leave if he can look her in the eye and say she meant nothing, Max comes on to her and she walks away saying he can have to much of a good thing and leaves him dangling.. This is all revenge on Bradley.. I have no doubt about that now (source is DS episode guides for next 2 weeks)

Pic from christmas day: 

http://images.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps...as06_pic16.jpg
http://images.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps...as06_pic15.jpg

----------


## Joy2286

Thanks for posting that interview Nigella- that's exactly why I love Charlie- he's so down to earth!

Can't wait to see it all now! My DVD recorder is primed and ready!

----------


## Abbie

Thanks for the pics, they look interesting. O and I see jean is there.

----------


## Joy2286

Yep! Going to be interesting that's for sure! Funny how there's been no mention of Sean's involvement in this storyline in any of the spoilers  :Confused:

----------


## PR1811

The next preview video is up on the BBC website this week it's Stacey going to work on Bradley's car!

----------


## Joy2286

Yep! Looks good! Can't wait to see this all pan out even though I'm going to hate every minute of it- it's going to be terrific drama and I know it'll be well done with the members of the cast who are involved

----------


## Pinkbanana

Cant say Im looking forward to watching this storyline....its going to be like watching a car crash....or in this case a car getting smashed!  :Lol:  

However, I dont think all is lost with these two. Enders has a habit of spliting up couples....then putting them back together again, after a long and meaningful heart to heart. Soooo you never know!  :Smile:

----------


## Joy2286

I know what you mean! I don't know what it is but something is telling me not to give up hope on them yet lol

----------


## littlemo

> The next preview video is up on the BBC website this week it's Stacey going to work on Bradley's car!


Yeah just saw it, without the sound, cause there seems to be a problem, but it seemed good. 

We are getting to see a few scenes with Bradley/Max and Stacey together over the last 2 episodes, haven't we?! Trying to show that Bradley and Max are getting on better than ever lol. 

A mention of Lydia tonight, as well. It's all falling into place.

----------


## Joy2286

Yep! Bradders well and truly put his foot in it there didn't he?  :Lol:  Whooops!

All set for the big showdown on Thursday!

----------


## littlemo

> Yep! Bradders well and truly put his foot in it there didn't he?  Whooops!
> 
> All set for the big showdown on Thursday!


Yeah!  :Clap:  

'Whose Lydia?'. Classic stuff. Stacey trying not to act jealous. Restraining herself lol.  

I liked Tanya in the fancy dress singing as well, with Max getting angry at Sean looking at her lol. Good to see Sean back!

----------


## Joy2286

Hahaha yeah! I've missed Sean! Not that he said anything but it's nice to know he's still alive! Don't think he's gonna be too happy when he finds out Bradley dumps Stacey though! If I were Bradders I think I'd get my marathon training in fast!

----------


## littlemo

> Hahaha yeah! I've missed Sean! Not that he said anything but it's nice to know he's still alive! Don't think he's gonna be too happy when he finds out Bradley dumps Stacey though! If I were Bradders I think I'd get my marathon training in fast!


lol. Yeah. 

I hope we see Sean during xmas. I don't know why we didn't see Stacey talking to him tonight. He was standing at the same bar. You'd say hi to your brother wouldn't you?! 

God Sean, is so growing on me now!  :Smile:  

Really want to see him laying into Max!

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah that was a bit wierd. 

The looks Sean and Max were giving each other tonight deff implied to me that something more is going to happen between Sean and Tanya and I can't wait to see a showdown between him and Max! I don't know why I just have this feeling that Max will end up blabbing to Sean about Stacey having an abortion and boy would I not like to be in Bradley's shoes when that happens!

----------


## Jojo

Just a little question for you all....

Why is it ok for Stacey to sleep with Max??  Why is it still Bradley getting the blame??  Stacey, from what I've read, stands up in the Vic, offering herself on a plate to anyone yet, it seems, Bradley is still the one in the wrong??  :Searchme: 

Just wondering...

----------


## Joy2286

I don't think Bradley is to blame- the minute Stacey sets eyes on Max the whole dynamic of the situation changes. Yes Bradley dumps Stacey (and having heard how she behaves at the party I can understand why). When he dumps her some of the stuff he says to her is way below the line so initially yes Bradley is the bad party but that is absolutely no excuse for Stacey to go off and screw his Dad. Everyone will feel sorry for Stacey at first but once things start heating up between her and Max I am convinced all the audience's sympathies will transfer to Bradley. I'm pretty sure mine will anyway (but then again having been a Bradders fan since his arrival I am a tad biased  :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Just a little question for you all....
> 
> Why is it ok for Stacey to sleep with Max??  Why is it still Bradley getting the blame??  Stacey, from what I've read, stands up in the Vic, offering herself on a plate to anyone yet, it seems, Bradley is still the one in the wrong?? 
> 
> Just wondering...


I totally disagree with it being okay for Stacey to sleep with Max. Infact I feel ill thinking about it!  :Sick:  Its Bradders dad after all, and she is doing it for revenge too!!! 

However, from what I have read.....Bradders says some pretty unforgiveable stuff to her....which is really way out of line and out of character, I'd say for him. Two wrongs dont make a right.

----------


## Jojo

> I totally disagree with it being okay for Stacey to sleep with Max. Infact I feel ill thinking about it!  Its Bradders dad after all, and she is doing it for revenge too!!! 
> 
> However, from what I have read.....Bradders says some pretty unforgiveable stuff to her....which is really way out of line and out of character, I'd say for him. Two wrongs dont make a right.


 My sentiments exactly PB - from what I've read, its revenge, but jees - with Bradley's dad?! And Max (to me) isn't exactly gods gift to women is he  :Sick: 

Two wrongs, like you say PB, don't make a right and just cause more hurt for all concerned in the end.

----------


## littlemo

> My sentiments exactly PB - from what I've read, its revenge, but jees - with Bradley's dad?! And Max (to me) isn't exactly gods gift to women is he 
> 
> Two wrongs, like you say PB, don't make a right and just cause more hurt for all concerned in the end.


Well Stacey doesn't do anything by halves does she?! lol. 

I don't think it's right, but I think it's good for her character to get back to being a bit dangerous again. She's been too safe lately. 

I also think it's a good, dramatic storyline!

----------


## Joy2286

I've always said with Bradley and Stacey it's been 6 of 1 and half a dozen of the other! Both are to blame in their own ways and both of them say or do things that could be seen as unforgiveable. What they need is their heads banging together! A big heart to heart about everything and I reckon they could go some way to being back how they used to be- but this is Eastenders so who knows what'll happen!

I agree with you PB that what Bradley says is totally out of order and certainly out of character for him- don't like these personality transplants v much!  :Angry: 

And yes Little Mo- it's a great dramatic storyline and I'm over the moon to see Charlie get a good storyline to get his teeth into again at least- he's been far too underused lately!

----------


## Nigella harman

> I totally disagree with it being okay for Stacey to sleep with Max. Infact I feel ill thinking about it!  Its Bradders dad after all, and she is doing it for revenge too!!! 
> 
> However, from what I have read.....Bradders says some pretty unforgiveable stuff to her....which is really way out of line and out of character, I'd say for him. Two wrongs dont make a right.


Bradley may say some awful stuff to her,we all get angry and say stuff we regret,which it seems he does do.........however,Bradley has one Dad,for the rest of his life,thats it,and for Stacey to do this,is totally unforgivable.We are not even going into the fact that Max has a lovely wife,who could do a lot better,than both Max Personality(NOT) and Scruffy, and 2 little kids,who because of this will most probably have their lives turned upside down and be devasted.Stacey has absolutely no excuse.As harsh as it sounds Stacey can find another boyfriend and can still have children,Bradley will never be able to get another Dad.

----------


## Joy2286

Very good point Nigella! Like I said I think the audience's sympathies will deff be going to Bradders rather than Stacey

----------


## Siobhan

I know for sure there will be no sympathy for Max.. this is his son he is going to hurt and althought Stacey uses him for revenge, he could easily have said no but he doesn't

----------


## Nigella harman

> I know for sure there will be no sympathy for Max.. this is his son he is going to hurt and althought Stacey uses him for revenge, he could easily have said no but he doesn't


 He is so weak,he cannot turn down an 18 year old girl! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  when he has it all at home.I think Stacey and Max both assume Bradley is a soft touch,Stacey assumes she will hurt him,he will be devastated,payback.Max assumes he will be able to worm his way out of it,keep bradley sweet and in doing so shows absolutely no regard for his son what so ever,he may aswell write MUG in bold letters on Bradleys forehead with a marker pen.However,Bradley isnt the soft touch they assume he is,the pair of them have changed him and im sure,i really hope,he will make damn sure they know this.Should be very interesting.I thought max was going to be a cool character,shows how wrong we can be!!! :EEK!:   :Ninja:

----------


## Joy2286

Fact is Max doesn't really know Bradley at all. Bradley is a lot stronger and a lot more defensive than Max realises- Max might be able to pull the wool over Tanya's eyes but he won't have as easy a job doing pulling it over Bradley's!

----------


## littlemo

> Fact is Max doesn't really know Bradley at all. Bradley is a lot stronger and a lot more defensive than Max realises- Max might be able to pull the wool over Tanya's eyes but he won't have as easy a job doing pulling it over Bradley's!


I hope it all comes out soon! I don't want to have to wait until next xmas! 

As we've said from the webcam, it seems like Bradley and Stacey are together in february, or at least friends. I personally don't think them being friends would work (not so soon after they've broken up), so more than likely they'll be back together. 

On second thoughts maybe it would be better if Max and Stacey were swept under the carpet after xmas, give Bradley and Stacey a chance to become solid again. 

Do you think Bradley would forgive Stacey? It seems like the answer would be no, and he's working on not being a pushover. But we could be surprised.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I hope it all comes out soon! I don't want to have to wait until next xmas! 
> 
> As we've said from the webcam, it seems like Bradley and Stacey are together in february, or at least friends. I personally don't think them being friends would work (not so soon after they've broken up), so more than likely they'll be back together. 
> 
> On second thoughts maybe it would be better if Max and Stacey were swept under the carpet after xmas, give Bradley and Stacey a chance to become solid again. 
> 
> Do you think Bradley would forgive Stacey? It seems like the answer would be no, and he's working on not being a pushover. But we could be surprised.


 I guess we will have to be patient!!! :Ninja:   :Lol:  But i reckon they will get friendly again and neeeeaaaarrllllyyyyy..........back together Valentines,somehow Max will put a spanner in the works,it will turn to **** and the secret will all come out!Thats when we really pull up our chairs,draw the curtains and get the snacks in!Its going to be scarily messy!!! :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------


## Joy2286

> I guess we will have to be patient!!!  But i reckon they will get friendly again and neeeeaaaarrllllyyyyy..........back together Valentines,somehow Max will put a spanner in the works,it will turn to **** and the secret will all come out!Thats when we really pull up our chairs,draw the curtains and get the snacks in!Its going to be scarily messy!!!


I think you could be right! I'm going to hate it but flippin heck is it going to be good drama and I really can't wait to see it cos it will be dynamite!

----------


## PR1811

Well Stacey asked what she should wear to the party so that confirms everything she does on Thursday is to get at Bradley. However I'm not so sure of what Bradley said and whether he meant it or not.

I expect Thursdays preview will be the picture smashing from Joe, it's not up yet though...

----------


## Nigella harman

> Well Stacey asked what she should wear to the party so that confirms everything she does on Thursday is to get at Bradley. However I'm not so sure of what Bradley said and whether he meant it or not.
> 
> I expect Thursdays preview will be the picture smashing from Joe, it's not up yet though...


 Ive seen it PR!Its Stacey preparing her out fit for the party!Slightly TOO much make up!NOT enough skirt!Too high kinky boots!!! :Rotfl:  Not a very subtle look by all accounts! :Ninja:   :Lol:  When i saw Max tonight,i thought i honestly cant believe she would even think of doing anything with him!!! :Sick:

----------


## PR1811

Oh dear, not quite the Investment Banking Christmas party outfit...  :Lol: 

She's definitely doing it on purpose otherwise she would have worn the outfit Bradley bought her.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh dear, not quite the Investment Banking Christmas party outfit... 
> 
> She's definitely doing it on purpose otherwise she would have worn the outfit Bradley bought her.


 Well,you dont wear an outfit like shes wearing by accident!!!!! :Lol:   :Rotfl:  ................. :EEK!:  Im not surprised Bradleys face is :EEK!:  Oh well,im gonna miss it cause im going to london to see the queen so I will need you lot to keep me posted!I should be at panto tonight,but im recovering from a cold :Embarrassment:  !so someone else is enjoying it on our behalf!!! :Thumbsup:  I wonder what would have happened if he didnt say he needed a tie..................?suppose we will never know! :Ninja:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well thats what happens when you lie to stacey slater by telling her no guests are invited, thats not very nice is it.

bradleys been to much for himself lately and hes getting a little too pompus for my liking he thinks hes too good for the stacey he once fell in love with

----------


## PR1811

I wonder how Bradley gets in without his invite! Don't tell me he is going to be a guest of Lydia's!  :EEK!:

----------


## Joy2286

Hahahaha! You could well be onto something there PR1811! I was wondering that too! Unless they don't actually need the invitation on them to get in- their names are just crossed off on the guest list! 

He was looking v cute tonight tho- that's the first time I've found him attractive whilst wearing that hideous oversized grey coat!

----------


## slater girl

I wonder when bradley finds out, i wonder if bradley will do what martin flower did or do the writers have planned for bradley in the summer months after the affair is found out is for bradley to go out with three of the hottest girls in the square would be good to see and maybe sleep with two of them and go out with carly or dawn or chelsea for payback for stacey hurting him as i could see this happening as stacey may not like it and feel she has made a terrible mistake as stacey realises she has made the worst mistake of her life just like sonia did and the rest of the square will turn to help support bradley through this rough time as his father has betrayed him what do you think.

Also how will mo and charlie react to finding out about stacey's and max's affair and the reaction around the square what do you think.

----------


## littlemo

Yeah, bet it will be a shock for everyone involved. But Stacey can take care of herself. I'm sure she'll handle whatever Tanya has to throw at her! lol. 

The family were supportive to Zoe when the whole Den thing came out. Nothing seems to phase the Slaters. They've had everything thrown at them. 

Wonder what they are doing with Jean?! She's coming for Xmas but there doesn't seem to be any mention of a storyline.  Is Sean just going to sit at the dinner table quietly, with her next to him. Maybe just for Stacey's sake?!

Sean doesn't seem too happy about it though does he?!

----------


## PR1811

Hmmm, perhaps Sean goes away, which is why there seems to be no reaction from him when Stacey and Bradley split and no mention of him over Christmas. I think there is already too much going on over Xmas for Sean and Jean to play out as well.

----------


## Joy2286

I have to agree it does seem a tad odd that there's been no mention of Sean in any of the Christmas spoilers at all and with him and Stacey being relatively 'close' so to speak you would think he'd be involved in some shape or form  :Ponder:

----------


## slater girl

i wonder if this is the romeo and julliet storyline that jean mentioned which is starting up between bradley and stacey as bradley does admit later on that he regrets breaking up with stacey to max, what do you think

----------


## slater girl

stacey/bradley the next romeo and juliett storyline 

do you reckon this is the start of what stacey mum jean called bradley and stacey for the first time when they was first together for the first time as jean called bradley and stacey romeo and juliett and did jean mean that they would have feuding families and one family would disapprove of the other person of being with them as i think it is bradley side of the family especially max. As stacey family seem to like bradley very much and seem to think he is good enough for stacey as jean always talks about bradley, what do you think

I heard that jean mum called them both that at her flat for the first time when she met bradley and do you reckon this is the start of the romeo and juliett storyline as i reckon it is as a couple and how they get back together and overcome their differences and families and how they deal with both families as it has not been mentioned yet.

I mean bradley does mentioned to max that he regrets breaking up with stacey later and stacey wants bradley to love her for who she is and stacey sleeps with max to get bradley jealous as i think stacey is jealous of lydia being with bradley as jean mentioned to stacey when jean got together with stacey father they was plenty of women who wanted her father, do you reckon jean means stacey will have the same problems as well with bradley, what do you think.

----------


## littlemo

There was a rumour a while back that Jean would help Bradley and Stacey get back together. Do you think that could happen now?! 

From the spoilers, it seems to be Pretti. But Stacey told her mum about the abortion. It'd be good if Jean was involved in this, somehow. 

If Jean spoke to Bradley, I think it might allow him to sympathise with Stacey a bit more.

----------


## Kim

> stacey/bradley the next romeo and juliett storyline 
> 
> do you reckon this is the start of what stacey mum jean called bradley and stacey for the first time when they was first together for the first time as jean called bradley and stacey romeo and juliett and did jean mean that they would have feuding families and one family would disapprove of the other person of being with them as i think it is bradley side of the family especially max. As stacey family seem to like bradley very much and seem to think he is good enough for stacey as jean always talks about bradley, what do you think
> 
> I heard that jean mum called them both that at her flat for the first time when she met bradley and do you reckon this is the start of the romeo and juliett storyline as i reckon it is as a couple and how they get back together and overcome their differences and families and how they deal with both families as it has not been mentioned yet.
> 
> I mean bradley does mentioned to max that he regrets breaking up with stacey later and stacey wants bradley to love her for who she is and stacey sleeps with max to get bradley jealous as i think stacey is jealous of lydia being with bradley as jean mentioned to stacey when jean got together with stacey father they was plenty of women who wanted her father, do you reckon jean means stacey will have the same problems as well with bradley, what do you think.


I don't think there will be any Romeo/Juliet type stuff for the forseeable future. They've become boring since the abortion, so they must be boring each other, too. They seriously need to talk it through, then, if they can sort it, there might be some Romeo/Juliet stuff if Max decides he is jealous.

----------


## Joy2286

That's what I've said all along- it all boils down to the fact that they need to talk about the abortion and they haven't. The longer they brush it under the carpet the worse things are going to get for them!

----------


## PR1811

Well that's that then  :Crying: 

I'd say that was worse than I was expecting, especially with Bradley saying "_stuck_" again just like at the clinic. Sure Bradley isn't all to blame but that was quite an over-reaction attacking every insecurity she has to full effect. Gutted!  :Sad:   :Crying:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

wow who knew bradders (the guy who once wore a jumper with frogs on it to impress stacey because deano tricked him into believing dhe liked them) could  be so cruel to her and bringing up the abortion as if it was a good thing was way below the belt

----------


## CrazyLea

Bradley was soo harsh  :Crying:  Made me dislike him slightly  :Sad:  I'm hoping he comes to his senses. Although with the spoilers coming up, will that matter  :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

> Bradley was soo harsh  Made me dislike him slightly  I'm hoping he comes to his senses. Although with the spoilers coming up, will that matter


I actually didn't think it was as bad as I was expecting. He didn't really yell at her, he just told her what he thought at the time! I suppose that's worse though, isn't it?! If he was angry she could probably understand it. But for him to be totally calm, scary! He was very cold, with her. (Actually I was cringing a bit through that, and wasn't looking at the screen too much).

Do you actually think he mean't what he said? I don't think it's true that he's never loved her. He seems to have genuinely care about her.

I felt sorry for Stacey. But I can kind of understand where he's coming from. Strange for me to say that! isn't it?! lol. But even Stacey realised she'd been a fool. 

It was make or break time though, and maybe that was part of the reason why Stacey decided to do it. He could have either said, she's with me, I love her. Or he could have done, what he did, and tell her the truth. And obviously it was the latter. It came to some sort of conclusion. 

Got to say that bloke who works with Bradley is a real jerk! Bradley must have some restraint! Bradley did seem jealous seeing him and Stacey together. But he didn't seem to care enough to actually look after her. 

Maybe taking us back to the Jake situation. Bradley helped her then, but now he just doesn't seem to have the energy to bother. Or his career is more important to him. Which I think he's proved already. It's quite upsetting!  :Crying:

----------


## Joy2286

Jesus Christ talk about a personality transplant in Bradley in the last 5 minutes of that episode!!!! I couldn't believe half the stuff he came out with! I was like "Bradley what the hell are you saying!"  :EEK!:   :EEK!:  That was so not Bradders then! Dunno what's happened to him but I don't like it!  :Sad:   :Crying:  

I did feel sorry for Stace but like Little Mo said I could understand where Bradley was coming from- if I'd been in his position I'd have been mortified!

Fantastically acted on all accounts and can't wait to see what happens next!

----------


## littlemo

> Jesus Christ talk about a personality transplant in Bradley in the last 5 minutes of that episode!!!! I couldn't believe half the stuff he came out with! I was like "Bradley what the hell are you saying!"   That was so not Bradders then! Dunno what's happened to him but I don't like it!   
> 
> I did feel sorry for Stace but like Little Mo said I could understand where Bradley was coming from- if I'd been in his position I'd have been mortified!
> 
> Fantastically acted on all accounts and can't wait to see what happens next!


I felt sorry for Stacey before she left as well (looking in the mirror putting her makeup on), it was like she was reduced into taking a step backwards, before she met Bradley. Like people said, a lot like Kat. That's because of the way Bradley is treating her. If your future doesn't include your girlfriend, she needs to know about it. Bradley, I'm talking to you! 

And the stuff in the bathroom, with that guy (felt sorry for her there too), What's his name again?! He's definetely worse than that Steve guy. That Steve bloke was just immature, this one is plain nasty! Shame Stacey threw up. I would have liked to have seen her kick him  where it hurts! lol. 

I think Stacey needs to have more confidence and respect in herself. If Bradley doesn't love her, she needs to walk away. It's pointless pushing it. It just makes her look desperate. 

I want Bradley to realise he's made a mistake, and that he does love her. It upsets me to think that he doesn't care.  :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

Also I really don't like Lydia! She is way too snobby! I'm glad Stacey threw that drink over her. It was Slater style! lol. 

Lydia seems too mature for Bradley. Does anyone else agree? I don't know how old she is supposed to be, but there seems to be a gap between them. I don't know that he would know what to do, with a woman like that. 

Of course I don't think she'd mind showing him the ropes! lol. She seems quite dominant in that respect.

----------


## Jojo

I think Bradley only said what he did because he was hurt though - he thought that something had gone on in the bathroom, and probably felt like Stacey showed him up when she was at the party too and I think thats why he said what he did and don't think he meant any of it really - he just wanted to hurt her, I think.

----------


## Kim

Lydia seems like she's looking for a toy boy or something. Since when did a girl like that ever go for a boy like Bradley, but, we could say the same about Bradley and Stacey. He must have thought they did something, and then she regretted it or something. He wouldn't think she would actually cheat on him after the way she was going on about Sean and Preeti cheating on Ruby, so that's why he did it.  :Ponder:

----------


## Jojo

> Lydia seems like she's looking for a toy boy or something. Since when did a girl like that ever go for a boy like Bradley, but, we could say the same about Bradley and Stacey. He must have thought they did something, and then she regretted it or something. He wouldn't think she would actually cheat on him after the way she was going on about Sean and Preeti cheating on Ruby, so that's why he did it.


 True, but, if I saw my hubby/boyfriend, coming out of the toilets with a guy like that, after flirting with him all night, it would be hard not to think something may have happened.

I can kind of see both sides - Bradley was cruel to her, but I think he had to vent anger after thinking she'd done something behind his back, and what easiest way to hurt someone, like he was possibly feeling, than to say what he did.

----------


## littlemo

:Clap:  Great episode!! yah! 

I did find the actual moment when Max and Stacey kissed a bit yuk! But all the stuff surrounding it was brilliant! Bringing back all that stuff about when they first met, and how he fancies her. Which is obvious! 

Plus I liked the stuff when Bradley was talking about how Max likes Stacey one minute, and hates her the next. It's true, Max is, a lot of the time, on Stacey's side. 

I also liked it when the guy Bradley worked for, said about him still having Stacey's knickers in his pocket! lol. And Bradley said shut up! It's obvious he cares. He can't not care after everything they've been through together. 

The ending was best. Stacey going back to 'miss bitch'! lol. You could see the change in her.

I love Stacey's character, she's fantastic! I can't wait to see more of that side to her!

----------


## littlemo

Oh also, I forgot to say, about last night's episode, that the guy who tried it on with Stacey, seems to be doing cocaine. When he said he needed to go to the bathroom, he touched his nose which seemed to be an indicator of that.

There has been a rumour that Bradley is going to do drugs next year, I thought that might be the way he gets into it. Not sure if there's a reliable source for this. 

Does anyone know anymore?

The drug thing, does seem increasingly likely though.

----------


## PR1811

Hmm, you could be right!

Stacey said she needed to powder her nose and Rhys said he did to at the time I thought it was excuse to follow her but it sounds very much like slang for snorting drugs...

I know there was mention of drug taking next year but I didn't know it would be Bradley involved!  :EEK!:

----------


## Joy2286

Was a really good episode again. Thought Lacey, Charlie and Jake Woods were fantastic! Lacey at the end in particular was brilliant. Felt very sorry for Bradley when he got slapped! Am looking forward to seeing what happens next that's for sure! Can't wait until Bradley finds out- but I don't think that's going to be for a while.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Hmm, you could be right!
> 
> Stacey said she needed to powder her nose and Rhys said he did to at the time I thought it was excuse to follow her but it sounds very much like slang for snorting drugs...
> 
> I know there was mention of drug taking next year but I didn't know it would be Bradley involved!


 OMG!I missed it all!!Had a fab time away tho!I was the one who guessed about the drugs storyline with bradders!Im really glad they are really going for it with the brannings storyline,and am actually really glad Bradley seems to be so convincing as the bad guy,looks like we have got a lot to look forward to on that score!Max and stacey!! :Sick:  Didnt see the kiss!thank god!but i have seen a photo of her in bed with Max! :Sick:  and she so got the short straw there!!!He really looks like an old man!Its not good. :EEK!:  And especialy in her bedroom,he looks more like a old perv than a lover! :Sick: Quick edit!Saw flamin Deano again with a girl!and earlier the same day saw Dr Oliver!!!Lokking very cold,but rather nice!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

> OMG!I missed it all!!Had a fab time away tho!I was the one who guessed about the drugs storyline with bradders!Im really glad they are really going for it with the brannings storyline,and am actually really glad Bradley seems to be so convincing as the bad guy,looks like we have got a lot to look forward to on that score!Max and stacey!! Didnt see the kiss!thank god!but i have seen a photo of her in bed with Max! and she so got the short straw there!!!He really looks like an old man!Its not good. And especialy in her bedroom,he looks more like a old perv than a lover!Quick edit!Saw flamin Deano again with a girl!and earlier the same day saw Dr Oliver!!!Lokking very cold,but rather nice!!!


Hey Nigella, you missed a cracking episode last night!!! Was dreading watching it initially but was actually transfixed by the excellent acting of Lacey, Charlie and the chap that plays MAx.

Can you scan the ol pic of Max and Stacey.......though having just had my brekkie.......... :Sick:  lol

P.S. Im convinced you are stalking Deanoooooooo!!!!  :Lol:  

EDIT I hope they dont do have Bradders involved in a drugs storyline.....I think another character such as Deanoooo should have that pleasure as it may bring more depth (here's hoping) to his character....which needs building up and fleshing out. Also the last 9 months have focused on Stacey and Bradders and to be honest I think some of the other characters are in need/ deserve a meaty storyline! Piling too much on Bradders could ruin his character.

I wish all my Bradders and Stace thread buddies a fantastic Christmas!!!!

----------


## Nigella harman

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/tm_head...ame_page.html, there you go!!!EEEEEEEEUUUUUUUWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! :Sick: Its seriously not a good look!!!

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh that just isnt right is it?!  :Sick:  

Very good acting I imagine on Lacey's part!  :Lol:  I mean getting it on with Bradders - a good day's work  :Smile:  . Getting it on with Max -  :Sick:  

Thanks for that, I think (lol), Nigella.  :Smile:

----------


## Nigella harman

I know this is off topic but*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!*Sorry about the pic,should have come with a warning i know!!Only look at said piccie with an industrial sized sick bag at the ready!!! :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:  Lacey Turner seriously drew the short straw there!!!Max is old looking and not attractive clothed,let alone naked :Moonie:  !!! :Sick:  that sort of thing should seriously be  :Banned:

----------


## Joy2286

> Oh that just isnt right is it?!  
> 
> Very good acting I imagine on Lacey's part!  I mean getting it on with Bradders - a good day's work  . Getting it on with Max -  
> 
> Thanks for that, I think (lol), Nigella.


Hahaha PB! I wouldn't even want paying to get it on with Bradders- I'd do it for free!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

Gotta say I thought the acting last night was outstanding and can't wait to see more of it tomorrow night!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bradley_fan

Merry Christmas to you too Nigella (and all!!) yes indeedy last night was truely sickening but very good acting!! Was quite scared when Bradley was trying to run into the slater house and Max was pushing him back saying "what you gonna do?? Beat her up!?" It made me realise he might of just done that!!  :EEK!:   :EEK!:  or maybe I'm just going to far...
Thanks for the pic too Nigella  :Thumbsup:

----------


## EE Rocks

Hey all, I'm back!! haven't being on because my Computers being mucking up. I can't believe they,ve split up, but i think they'll be back together next year. Look what they (TPTB) did with sonia and martin, splitted them up and then back together again I have high hopes. I loved last night's episode,I was cringing at the very thought of Max and Stacey but they was great, great chemistry between them. I am on Stacey's side though, anyone agree? I know she embarrased him but why did Bradley lie? He should of told the truth and none of this would be happening? :Smile:   :EEK!:

----------


## Joy2286

Personally I think it's 6 of 1 and half a dozen of the other. Bradley shouldn't have lied to Stacey, but Stacey could have handled it a lot better instead of storming over to the party. By doing that she has probably made things 10 times worse than had she waited and confronted him when he got home- I doubt very much she'd have been dumped so harshly if she'd done that

----------


## Nigella harman

Can someone tell me,cause i didnt see it and probably wont! :Ninja:  Is Stacey over Bradley and she now fancies Max :Sick:   or is she doing it in revenge?cause its the wierdest kind of revenge isnt it!Surely the one person its going to hurt most is herself,i mean how could you live with giving yourself out in such a way without a second thought!?To someone like max! :EEK!:  and how can she justify doing it in the first place,if she does love Bradley? :Searchme:  Its seems too far fetched and makes her seem a little cold.(well actually a lot cold!!!) :Lol:  I think this could ruin her,and its only going to get worse isnt it.! :Ninja: Its wierd.But i am glad to see that a lot of the public seem excited about the Brannings stuff!

----------


## Joy2286

She did it in revenge but she's not letting on to Max that's what she's doing. She's playing to his weakness for women. I know what you mean Nigella- I've said all along that the only person who's really going to be hurt at the end of all this is Stacey herself. Yes what her and Max do might really hurt Bradley but at the end of the day he will still have his dignity in tact- she won't. I don't think she even thinks about the fact that she loves Bradley- she just wants revenge on him for what he said to her. Fact is though- I don't believe Bradley meant what he said to her- I think it was all said in anger in the heat of the moment- in which case Stacey is being even more stupid than we thought!

----------


## Kim

> I know this is off topic but*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!*Sorry about the pic,should have come with a warning i know!!Only look at said piccie with an industrial sized sick bag at the ready!!!   Lacey Turner seriously drew the short straw there!!!Max is old looking and not attractive clothed,let alone naked !!! that sort of thing should seriously be


Thanks for the warning - not!! I shall seriously be begging my dogs to stand in front of the Tv when that airs!  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> She did it in revenge but she's not letting on to Max that's what she's doing. She's playing to his weakness for women. I know what you mean Nigella- I've said all along that the only person who's really going to be hurt at the end of all this is Stacey herself. Yes what her and Max do might really hurt Bradley but at the end of the day he will still have his dignity in tact- she won't. I don't think she even thinks about the fact that she loves Bradley- she just wants revenge on him for what he said to her. Fact is though- I don't believe Bradley meant what he said to her- I think it was all said in anger in the heat of the moment- in which case Stacey is being even more stupid than we thought!


I read in an interview with Lacey though (can't remember what magazine or paper), that she isn't sure how much Stacey is play acting. There does seem to be a genuine attraction there. 

It seems that Bradley and Stacey will get back together after xmas. If the webcam is anything to go by. So i'm assuming they'll patch things up without the Max thing coming out, and we'll be made to wait a couple of months until it actually does come out.

That picture with Max and Stacey, does seem quite disturbing in itself. But I suppose we'll have to wait to see how it is acted. It might be good. You reckon Max's good in bed? 

There must be some reason Gemma kept going back for more. lol.

----------


## Nigella harman

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


> I read in an interview with Lacey though (can't remember what magazine or paper), that she isn't sure how much Stacey is play acting. There does seem to be a genuine attraction there. 
> 
> It seems that Bradley and Stacey will get back together after xmas. If the webcam is anything to go by. So i'm assuming they'll patch things up without the Max thing coming out, and we'll be made to wait a couple of months until it actually does come out.
> 
> That picture with Max and Stacey, does seem quite disturbing in itself. But I suppose we'll have to wait to see how it is acted. It might be good. You reckon Max's good in bed? 
> 
> There must be some reason Gemma kept going back for more. lol.


 UGH! :Sick:  What are you like?No!I dont.I dont think they get back together at all,and i think Bradders is going to shock the hell out of us 2007,I dont think hes going to take any c**p from "Miss Bitch " or the old man.Lacey said that Stacey isnt interested in Max,But if sleeping with his Dad hurts Bradley then so be it,She said people will be left wondering if she really likes Max,which says to me,that she will pretend but then a bit further down the line,tell everyone what happened in revenge, :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): If she isnt acting it,then she got over her supposed love a bit quick. Then its Bradleys turn for revenge!That will definately be worth watching,cause thats the part that is soooo unpredictable,what the hell is he going to do? :Angry:  The whole point of this transformation is to make us hate Stacey,for her to become the bitch Janine was,it isnt about her finding the right man for herself! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I hope its good though,cause her sleeping with Max,could seriously damage her "street cred!".And I do find it interesting how the producers seem to react to the actors saying what they want,look at what theyve done to Pauline!she said they promised her that she would have a happy ending!!!Stacey could be in serious trouble!They could very well ruin her as people have said.I guess Bradley is to become the male bitch!But what on earth do you call him?I also think after reading what he said in that interview he might hit her with fury?This could end up quite nasty as CC predicted.

----------


## littlemo

It seems Max has a bit of a soft spot for Stacey. What Bradley said about Max's change of feelings for her, made a lot of sense, and how he's always on her side. 

Through the whole abortion thing, he tried his best to comfort her, and defend her. And he said he wanted to be her friend. And he definetely fancies her. 

I think they have quite a nice relationship. It's just a fling, but maybe it's not just about sex. Of course it probably is. Maybe i'm just being naive.

----------


## Nigella harman

> It seems Max has a bit of a soft spot for Stacey. What Bradley said about Max's change of feelings for her, made a lot of sense, and how he's always on her side. 
> 
> Through the whole abortion thing, he tried his best to comfort her, and defend her. And he said he wanted to be her friend. And he definetely fancies her. 
> 
> I think they have quite a nice relationship. It's just a fling, but maybe it's not just about sex. Of course it probably is. Maybe i'm just being naive.


 Yes,I think you are!!! :Ninja:  Im sorry if i get annoyed at this but ive had something like this happen to my family,and so will never feel sympathy for Stacey,or Max.As for max fancying her,he fancies everyone.I dont want to see Sean kick Maxs a**e though,I wanna see Bradders do it. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Joy2286

Hahaha! Hell certainly hath no fury like a woman scorned! Stace is deff on a mission! Really enjoyed watching that tonight- I can't help but laugh at what a prat Max is! Good on Bradders for not accepting his apology too!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Hahaha! Hell certainly hath no fury like a woman scorned! Stace is deff on a mission! Really enjoyed watching that tonight- I can't help but laugh at what a prat Max is! Good on Bradders for not accepting his apology too!


 I thought it was nice of her to ask about his wife and kids before she persued him for sex,charming girl.I guess her kharma for destroying Bradleys family will be when she discovers Jean and Seans secret and loses her own,will i feel bad for her,im human so yes but i shouldnt. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Poor Stacey.Who would want to be her?Check the preview for tommorrow,lording it in front of Tanya............Vile. :Thumbsdown:  Worst thing is,kids will think she is "cool!",if eastenders have any sense,she will get her come uppance,in spades! :Thumbsup:  Just to show that if your boyfriend finishes with you,dodgy prawns are the answer,destroying his world isnt.

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah I've seen that! I think this is going to go on for some time before they are outed but I can't wait till they do- it'll be great telly!

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah I've seen that! I think this is going to go on for some time before they are outed but I can't wait till they do- it'll be great telly!


Yeah brilliant!  :Clap:  

I thought Stacey should have thrown the invoice back in Bradley's face, but it seems she's decided to play the cool approach (Since smashing up his car that is) lol. 

Now she's got Max where she wants him, she knows she has the upper hand. 

I do feel sorry for Bradley, losing his dad in this way. He's likely to forgive him eventually, they are father and son, but doubt they'll be able to form a close relationship. 

Max is really weak. He should be able to say no to Stacey. She's a kid, and he's nearly 40. Get a grip on your senses, for crying out loud! lol.

----------


## Joy2286

Max is just an idiot! I don't think anyone will feel any sympathy for him whatsoever!

Tbh I don't know- I mean if your Mum slept with your bf would you forgive her? I don't think I could and I'm sure it'll take a long time for Bradley and Max to be on speaking terms again after it all comes out

----------


## littlemo

> Max is just an idiot! I don't think anyone will feel any sympathy for him whatsoever!
> 
> Tbh I don't know- I mean if your Mum slept with your bf would you forgive her? I don't think I could and I'm sure it'll take a long time for Bradley and Max to be on speaking terms again after it all comes out


Yeah but Bradley and Stacey aren't together at the time, when Stacey and Max have sex. It's still quite a bad thing for Max to do, but if what Bradley said was true, he shouldn't care about Stacey anymore (Although I think Bradley does care about her). But the way he was behaving to both Stacey and Max, you wouldn't think it would you?!

----------


## Joy2286

See that's the thing- I don't think he meant what he said- I think it was all said in anger in the heat of the moment and I think the reason he's still behaving like he is is because he is still angry. TBH I think he's totally justified in asking Stacey to pay for the damage to his windscreen. Max was quite violent in the way he attacked Bradley and you don't just get over that quickly. If Bradley didn't care about Stacey he wouldn't have been so bothered by her flirting with Rhys.

----------


## Jojo

Max still has a wife though and two other daughters, and Stacey's pursuit of him even though she knows hes married wasn't on - after tonights episode, I'd be more than happy to see Tanya give her what for

----------


## littlemo

> See that's the thing- I don't think he meant what he said- I think it was all said in anger in the heat of the moment and I think the reason he's still behaving like he is is because he is still angry. TBH I think he's totally justified in asking Stacey to pay for the damage to his windscreen. Max was quite violent in the way he attacked Bradley and you don't just get over that quickly. If Bradley didn't care about Stacey he wouldn't have been so bothered by her flirting with Rhys.


Yeah, I agree that Bradley was justified in asking Stacey to pay for the damage to his car. But I also love Stacey for ripping the invoice up! It shows passion!  :Smile:

----------


## Joy2286

Haha yeah- just how you'd expect her to react- she was hardly gonna turn round and go "Oh yeah Bradley I'm really sorry- I'll write you a cheque now" was she?

----------


## Rach33

Go Stacey she's one of the only reasons I tune in to EE these days and Lacey Turner is certainly delievering Roll on tomorrow nite

----------


## Joy2286

Oh yeah she's been absolutely incredible! I've always rated her but I felt she was a bit underused with all the Sean and Ruby stuff so it's great to see both her and Charlie getting something meaty to do again

----------


## littlemo

Loved Stacey's speech today! lol. It was a bit cringeworthy, but it was quite amusing when she was talking about Bradley's bedroom activities! lol. I know it's a front though. She's obviously in love with him. 

Very passionate with Max and Stacey at the end. On the stairs! ooh! It's strange that in EE, people can just have sex wherever they want without anyone walking in. It's ever so convenient isn't it! lol.

----------


## CrazyLea

I'm sorry but, why didn't Charlie or Mo stop Stacey from saying all that  :Searchme:  They just stood there watching her make a fool of her self. Great acting from Lacey though, I'll give her that  :Cool:  Still not in to this Max/Stacey stuff though. I feel sorry for Tanya and the girls more than anything. 

I'm a little confused about Bradley. He keeps looking at her all the time.. is he just ashamed of even the sight of her?? Or does he still have feelings for her??

----------


## CrazyLea

> I'm a little confused about Bradley. He keeps looking at her all the time.. is he just ashamed of even the sight of her?? Or does he still have feelings for her??


Well I guess that episode answered my question  :Stick Out Tongue:  
I now dislike Max a little more!! Telling Brad and Stacey to give up  :EEK!:  Decietful *MMMHMM*

----------


## littlemo

> Well I guess that episode answered my question  
> I now dislike Max a little more!! Telling Brad and Stacey to give up  Decietful *MMMHMM*


Yeah, I really started to hate him! He didn't want to get with Stacey in the first place, but now he's turning it to his own advantage. I know that's what Stacey's doing. But she's doing because she's hurt and upset. 

How he could say all that to Bradley?! Hug and make up, and then touch Stacey up in the pub, like nothing ever happened. 

I'm not sure if Stacey does have genuine feelings for Max. There's probably an attraction there. But there's no doubt that she still loves Bradley. And Max is being completely spiteful! 

And Stacey is showing a bit of conscience. It's clear that she was feeling bad, towards the end of tonight's episode. She knows she's done wrong.

----------


## CrazyLea

That's the thign that REALLY annoyed me. HE hugged Bradley, acted all loveyish. When couple of minutes before he was in bed with his sons ex!! And just after Brad had said he loved Stace!!!

And if I know soaps.. Stacey will probably fall for Max big time  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## littlemo

> That's the thign that REALLY annoyed me. HE hugged Bradley, acted all loveyish. When couple of minutes before he was in bed with his sons ex!! And just after Brad had said he loved Stace!!!
> 
> And if I know soaps.. Stacey will probably fall for Max big time


I know! It was a bit of a turn around for Bradley though wasn't it?! One minute he hates her, the next minute he loves her again. If that stuff at the party was an act, he's very good at lying! 

What Max was saying, that Bradley shouldn't go out with Stacey cause she's a liar. Bradley's not any better! 

Anyway Max is horrible for doing this. And I don't see why he wouldn't want his son to be happy. If Stacey got Bradley back there's no way she would mess it up by going to tell Tanya. She'd keep their secret. 

Obviously Max is enjoying himself too much to let his son get in the way!   :Angry:

----------


## littlemo

Do you think Bradley could forgive Stacey?! They were split up at the time. He loves her, he knows he's treated her badly (admitted that to Max tonight). 

Whatever happens, it's going to be major when this comes out! I hope he blames Max more than Stacey though. He deserves it!

----------


## CrazyLea

I think Bradley at the time, was absolutly humiliated. Even though he said he hated her, deep down, he loved her.. and still does now. 

Bradley may not be any better.. but in his defence, he didn't sleep with Staceys mum?

I really not looking forward to it coming out. What with Tanya and the girls.. 

I'm not so sure whether Bradley could forgive her.. it's gunna be a really hard time for them all. It wil be good to watch when it all comes out.. in the meantime.. keep it in the bedroom  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> I think Bradley at the time, was absolutly humiliated. Even though he said he hated her, deep down, he loved her.. and still does now. 
> 
> Bradley may not be any better.. but in his defence, he didn't sleep with Staceys mum?
> 
> I really not looking forward to it coming out. What with Tanya and the girls.. 
> 
> I'm not so sure whether Bradley could forgive her.. it's gunna be a really hard time for them all. It wil be good to watch when it all comes out.. in the meantime.. keep it in the bedroom


Yeah, you make some good points. The more I think about it, the more I am starting to feel that Stacey is doing wrong. She doesn't know about Bradley's feelings for her. But if she loves him, it's a not a good thing to sleep with his dad. It's really too close to home! 

Plus no matter how much I hate Max for standing in the way of a reunion between Bradley and Stacey. Looking from Max's side, I suppose it could be taken as him trying to protect Bradley. If Bradley got back together with her, and he found out the truth down the line (which he inevitably will), he'll be a whole lot more hurt, than if he lets her go now.  

Oh and true, Bradley hasn't slept with Jean. And even if she wasn't ill, I know the idea wouldn't even cross Bradley's mind (god that sounds really sick! yuk), No way! But Stacey's been hurt more than Bradley in this. I don't think Bradley really feels the need for revenge. Ruining a party, and smashing up his car. There more material things. Bradley hurt Stacey emotionally. Those things hurt a lot more! There's definetely a stronger need for revenge on Stacey's side.

----------


## littlemo

Does anyone know when the new press office spoilers are coming out?! I've only read to the 5th Jan. Does anyone know anything further than that?! 

I really want to see what's going to happen next for Bradley and Stacey. It's too exciting! I want to know now lol.

Oh it's tuesday today! Has anyone got a soap magazine?

----------


## Nigella harman

> Does anyone know when the new press office spoilers are coming out?! I've only read to the 5th Jan. Does anyone know anything further than that?! 
> 
> I really want to see what's going to happen next for Bradley and Stacey. It's too exciting! I want to know now lol.
> 
> Oh it's tuesday today! Has anyone got a soap magazine?


 Its all cloak and dagger little mo! :Lol:  There havent been any press office spoilers  for ages,I dont think they really have any kind of future but for a really painful one!!Loving each other,but thats as far as it goes and always being apart.I would love to see..(and i dont condone violence!! :Lol:  )a who killed max storyline!and in the end we find out that stacey did itbut he was just hanging on,then Bradley finds them and finishes him off!partly cause they both hate Max and what hes done,but also to take the wrap for each other!Surely max cant have a great future in the square when this all comes out. :Searchme:  I would also love for Tanya and the girls to take bradley into their family home and Boot Max out. :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

I really hope Bradley can make things up with Stacey. It seems like they will in the short term, but I am concerned about the long term scenario. 

The Max thing coming out is sure to destroy him. But Bradley and Stacey both love each other, I hope Bradley would get back with Stacey. He understands her better than anyone.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I really hope Bradley can make things up with Stacey. It seems like they will in the short term, but I am concerned about the long term scenario. 
> 
> The Max thing coming out is sure to destroy him. But Bradley and Stacey both love each other, I hope Bradley would get back with Stacey. He understands her better than anyone.


I only saw the last 10 mins tonight, but when Stacey was trying to say that they should try and remain friends. He was rather abrupt with her. Did I miss something? As yesterday, he was telling Max how he was still in love with her and how he had treated her badly. Then he changes his tune again today and is rather nasty to her. :Sad:  Anyone else confused?

----------


## bradley_fan

I think he was abit off with her because at the start of the ep Bradders was trying to make conversation and she was the one being abrupt.
I hope they get back together soon, I'm not really liking this storyline  :Wal2l:  
By the way, hope everyone enjoyed their Christmas!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

> I only saw the last 10 mins tonight, but when Stacey was trying to say that they should try and remain friends. He was rather abrupt with her. Did I miss something? As yesterday, he was telling Max how he was still in love with her and how he had treated her badly. Then he changes his tune again today and is rather nasty to her. Anyone else confused?


He spoke to her earlier in the episode, and said that she should forget about the money for the car, and tried to make it up with her. But she said 'so that's supposed to make everything alright is it?!', and was quite angry with him. So I think the bit that you saw, was kind of in retalliation of that. 

I loved the way Stacey manipulated Max. I kind of get the feeling that she doesn't want to sleep with him. But is just trying to string him along.

Also answering Max's phone call while talking to Bradley was very daring of her! lol. She's really playing with fire isn't she?! lol. 

Sorry Bradleyfan, didn't see your message, until I posted mine.

----------


## littlemo

Oh, I loved Stacey's coat tonight! Everytime I saw it, I was like, I want that! lol. Think it was xmas present?! She looked very nice tonight. 

I did feel kind of sorry for Bradley tonight. But if he loves Stacey he should just come out with it soon. Before Max gets his claws into her again. Please!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh, I loved Stacey's coat tonight! Everytime I saw it, I was like, I want that! lol. Think it was xmas present?! She looked very nice tonight. 
> 
> I did feel kind of sorry for Bradley tonight. But if he loves Stacey he should just come out with it soon. Before Max gets his claws into her again. Please!


 Its an old coat!!! :Smile:  As for this storyline,im sorry but Staceys totally lost me.What a nasty girl,not a bitch,a bitch is someone you love to hate,shes just tearing a whole family apart and prostituing herself in the process.When she was having a go at bradley earlier i thought,hold on,he dumped you,get over it,and yet she has the nerve to make out hes in the wrong when shes wrecked his car,humiliated him at work and on Christmas day,SLEPT WITH HIS DAD!,on purpose and is planning on more,treated him like a fool for a great deal of the relationship.She actually made my blood boil when i watched her with him last night.But,i see the backlash has started,people dont like the storyline,dont like her with max and just want her back with Bradley.Which,i dont see happening. :Wal2l:  The people at Eastenders have seriously messed up.Talk about an own goal! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): As for when it all comes out,I will hold tanyas coat for her while she kicks Stacey cruel butt!As for Max...........what a ****.When it comes to the way Stacey "manipulated Max,"it wasnt very original or exciting,Max so has the upper hand in all this.

----------


## Pinkbanana

I do think that Enders are seriously out of touch with the fans for doing this storyline, and as Ive said before I have found it one of the most distasteful and actually sick storylines to watch. :Sick:  

I think I'll be avoiding watching EE whilst they pursue this storyline and in the process ruin several good characters. :Mad:  I hope peeps switch off in their droves, it will serve EE right! They obviously arent thinking long term, and cant they just for once protray a character with some basic morals.

----------


## littlemo

In all fairness to Stacey though (you can tell i'm a Stacey fan can't you?! lol.). She had loyalty to Bradley when she was with him. She never cheated, and we knew she wouldn't. 

I think what she's doing to Tanya is bad, but she feels she's been hurt so much, and expresses the attitude that if she's hurting, why shouldn't everybody else suffer too. It's definetely not fair to Tanya though, cause she had no hand in anything that's happening to Stacey right now.

----------


## Nigella harman

> In all fairness to Stacey though (you can tell i'm a Stacey fan can't you?! lol.). She had loyalty to Bradley when she was with him. She never cheated, and we knew she wouldn't. 
> 
> I think what she's doing to Tanya is bad, but she feels she's been hurt so much, and expresses the attitude that if she's hurting, why shouldn't everybody else suffer too. It's definetely not fair to Tanya though, cause she had no hand in anything that's happening to Stacey right now.


 OK,I will explain more in a little bit,but ive just had a look through Inside soap and Soaplife,2007 previews!!!It looks as though this is   Spoiler:    MAXS LEAVING STORYLINE!!!!!HURRAH

----------


## littlemo

God! I read at the back of one of the covers, of a soap magazine, that one of them might be moving on. I thought, no way! Wow!  

All the Branning family (Tanya, Max, Lauren and Abbi), are all on a year contract. Was it June they arrived? I'm shocked by that! I really thought they could make a go of it.

----------


## CrazyLea

Spoiler:     That is actaully a shame. As Max's character did have a lot of potential. Shame they made this happen

----------


## littlemo

I'm really saddened by it. Max is a good character. I hate what he's doing, but he does have potential. 

Stacey's not moving on though. How do you reckon Bradley will get on living next door to her, after that comes out?! lol. 

So it can't come out until, June, do you reckon?!

Stacey's going to be well hated isn't she?!

----------


## Nigella harman

> I'm really saddened by it. Max is a good character. I hate what he's doing, but he does have potential. 
> 
> Stacey's not moving on though. How do you reckon Bradley will get on living next door to her, after that comes out?! lol. 
> 
> So it can't come out until, June, do you reckon?!
> 
> Stacey's going to be well hated isn't she?!


 His potential is kinda cut short by this storyline isnt it. :Ninja:  No one wanting to know him and all that!!I guess this is how they will keep Stacey and Bradley together without being together. :Searchme:  I think Stacey will be hated,It says that she is still deeply in love with Bradley and its eating away at her seeing him out and about with his NEW GIRLFRIEND! Lydia.I think at one point Bradders and Sean have a bit of a punch up in the Vic,and Sean starts to suspect that Stacey has a fella,so she tries to throw him off the scent with a random builder!!! :Lol:  I guess her rep is already damaged,another cant hurt! :Lol:  Anyway,Max gets more daring,he obviously just likes the thrill of an affair ,it doesnt really seem to matter who,its just the danger,and they are caught out,Tanya and Bradley are obviously  :Angry:   and so it seems someone goes!Its gotta be Max.What do you think.? :Searchme:   :Ponder:   :Ninja:  The mags say the man who has it all,I guess not for long!!No wife,no kids....and Stacey wont go with him,she loves Bradders,She must find out he loves her too,the mags say she makes a LOT of wrong decisions!

----------


## PR1811

Max leaving? I'm not so sure. Sounds like another of those, buy the next issue to find out more! 

We haven't even touched on Jim and Maxs' past yet!

I suppose it's possible that Tanya might throw him out and he ends up living somewhere else in the square.

----------


## littlemo

> Max leaving? I'm not so sure. Sounds like another of those, buy the next issue to find out more! 
> 
> We haven't even touched on Jim and Maxs' past yet!
> 
> I suppose it's possible that Tanya might throw him out and he ends up living somewhere else in the square.


I thought the magazine was wrong too, but it seems from what Nigella has said, there's another magazine I haven't read yet. I haven't seen a copy of Inside Soap. Is that out?! This is gonna be amazing!

So is Bradley going to go out with Lydia?! He still loves Stacey, why not try again with her. Is it just Max that's stopping him from making a move on her. 

I don't understand what Charlie said in the paper (that him and Lacey aren't working together anymore). Bradley and Stacey are split up but there's still plenty more scope for this storyline. They must be working together loads at the moment. I don't know, maybe he knows something we don't?!

----------


## littlemo

Wasn't there a mention a while ago that Pretti and Stacey were going to become friends?! It seems tonight might have been a start of that. Now Ruby's gone, Stacey can probably forget about the fact that she had an affair with her brother. 

I think it would be really good if Stacey confided in Pretti, about her affair with Max. Pretti works for Tanya. If she kept it a secret, and Tanya found out that she'd betrayed her. Pretti would probably get the sack, and Tanya's career would suffer as well. Which would destroy her life even more. 

Maybe it could be a similar situation as the sharongate thing, where Pretti and Stacey are talking, and they are overheard by Tanya, or Bradley?! Although they shouldn't really recycle storylines should they?!

----------


## littlemo

Someone said on DS that if Max denied the truth about the affair, if Stacey reveals it. He would be able to talk his way out of it, but I think Bradley would believe Stacey. 

He sees that they've become close lately. I think the pieces would fall into place for him. What do you think?!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Max leaving? I'm not so sure. Sounds like another of those, buy the next issue to find out more! 
> 
> We haven't even touched on Jim and Maxs' past yet!
> 
> I suppose it's possible that Tanya might throw him out and he ends up living somewhere else in the square.


 No no no!!Its nothing like that!!!Its on a double page spread for 2007 spoilers.It says someone in that storyline will go cause basically it is imposs. for them to live together after all that mallarky on such a small square.I guess its Max,but it could be Stacey(people are getting really tired of her! :EEK!:  what have EE done?) or Bradders!!in which case i am chaining my self to the gates of Elstree!If they havent any gates then im in trouble,but ....... :Searchme:  It isnt a sensationalist buy next weeks issue thing though,its a small piece with the rest of the spoilers for 2007.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Someone said on DS that if Max denied the truth about the affair, if Stacey reveals it. He would be able to talk his way out of it, but I think Bradley would believe Stacey. 
> 
> He sees that they've become close lately. I think the pieces would fall into place for him. What do you think?!


 I havent seen one single thing suggesting a friendship in any spoilers :Searchme:  I think shes trying to get them back together,a plot device for Stacey to find out about the party,I think they get found out( the spoilers are suggesting)they are careless and Max is getting daring,Its as if he wants to see how dangerous he can make it,as if he doesnt care who hes with,its the thrill of getting caught he enjoys.Remember the other night him inviting her to his house.Hes a fool,it looks as though he loses everything.I GUESS! that the Jim thing might mean Bradley doesnt like what he hears and ends up living with Tanya and his 2 sisters!That might be nice. :Smile:  God,Im hating Stacey,what have they done to her? :Angry:

----------


## littlemo

> I havent seen one single thing suggesting a friendship in any spoilers I think shes trying to get them back together,a plot device for Stacey to find out about the party,I think they get found out( the spoilers are suggesting)they are careless and Max is getting daring,Its as if he wants to see how dangerous he can make it,as if he doesnt care who hes with,its the thrill of getting caught he enjoys.Remember the other night him inviting her to his house.Hes a fool,it looks as though he loses everything.I GUESS! that the Jim thing might mean Bradley doesnt like what he hears and ends up living with Tanya and his 2 sisters!That might be nice. God,Im hating Stacey,what have they done to her?


Not sure about the friendship thing, between Pretti and Stacey, but i'm sure someone mentioned it on a message board a while back. It might not be true though. 

Wonder when they get found out?! That snippet between Bradley and Stacey on the webcam, was the beginning of Feb, I think, was it?! I don't think they'd be discussing films with each other, if had come out before that time. It sounds like quite a friendly discussion. 

Unless it's like 'you slept with my dad!', 'how can you say James Bond isn't a good film'! lol. Something along those lines. Paraphrasing. 

Maybe it's not Bradley or Tanya that find out about them, at first. Maybe they are indicating that someone else will find out. I reckon Sean would be the likeliest person. He'd probably go round to Max's, and tell him to back off.  I don't think Stacey can pull the wool over his eyes for too long.

----------


## Nigella harman

My names gone purple!!! :EEK!:  What does that mean!? :Ninja:  Anyway,it looks as though Sean finds out,I guess the next thing will be that Jean will let slip about the abortion and Sean will tell Bradley about his Dad to hurt him.Then it all kicks off,Stacey finds out shes made an almighty mess of it all and Max was deceiving her throughout,for a cheap s**g!Bradley,Tanya,Lauren and Abi will be devastated max would choose said cheap s**g over his family,Jim will go mad at Max,Max will bring up Jims past(seed for future storyline,)Max will be given no choice but to go,hes left with nothing,Bradley moves into Tanyas with his sisters.Bradley loves Stacey but is disgusted by her,Stacey loves Bradley but realises she has thrown it all away by believing the biggest liar going(hey if he deceives his family why on earth would she be that stupid to think he would tell her the truth,)They are finished for good.Meanwhile the writer/producers are left baffled at the ill feeling toward their little star Stacey,and like they did with Sonia try desperatly to rectify the situation,Bradley suddenly forgives Stacey for destroying his family :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  and has no problem with the fact his Dad has slept with Stacey(as if!),Lacey finds it difficult to deal with the backlash and resigns.What a mess.Well it happened last year with Sonia and Martin!!! :Lol:  The same ill feeling seems to be drifting toward Stacey,just wait till she rips his family apart and we are watching scenes of Lauren and Abi crying,devastated,Tanyas world turned upside down,Bradleys Dad he wanted all his life gone,and all the while Stacey smirking. :Sad:   :Thumbsdown:  God,even Janine didnt hurt innocent children!.WOW!People dont want to believe that someones going!Little Mo,where did you see it,cos i saw it in Soaplife but it wasnt a coming next week thingy,it was in the 2007 preview.Can you remember what mag it was?

----------


## Nigella harman

Heres the thing i saw in the preview thingy.I dont know what it means! :Searchme:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh dear, soooooo it looks like its all gonna end in tears.

Hated this bloomin storyline anyway, but maybe the writers went with it cause they needed to find a way to allow one of the characters to leave. :Ponder:  That would make sense, especially if it is Max who is leaving.

Edit: Thanks Nigella for scanning article.

----------


## Nigella harman

Look!http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/chri...006_vote.shtml  get voting!!! :Lol:

----------


## PR1811

Thanks for the scan Nigella. As I've said before though I don't think it's based on anything other than guess work, we all know that if the affair is revealed it's gonna generate huge amounts of fallout for Stacey, Sean, Bradley, Max, Jim, Tanya, and their children and it seems hard to think anything could ever go back to the way it was.

There are no quotes from the actors or 'inside sources', the picture is from the abortion storyline, so for me this goes on the same pile as "Stacey gets pregnant again".  :Smile:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Thanks for the scan Nigella. As I've said before though I don't think it's based on anything other than guess work, we all know that if the affair is revealed it's gonna generate huge amounts of fallout for Stacey, Sean, Bradley, Max, Jim, Tanya, and their children and it seems hard to think anything could ever go back to the way it was.
> 
> There are no quotes from the actors or 'inside sources', the picture is from the abortion storyline, so for me this goes on the same pile as "Stacey gets pregnant again".


 Yeah,I guess,but this is also how they revealed Staceys affair with Max.So...I think its probably in the pipe line if it is.It just seems too peculier that they would speculate about someone leaving,it doesnt make sense,theres enough of a story there,theres no need for them to make something like that up.Max ruined?Stacey cast out?Bradleys revenge?Tanyas affair,Tanyas revenge.Why make something so out of the blue up when they have all that,and of course a Sean goes mental!!! headline. :Searchme:  It seems so bizzarre to me that people dont want to believe it,its not that major and it is also in another mag that little mo saw that i havent.There was no announcement when Owen or SJ went. :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

> Thanks for the scan Nigella. As I've said before though I don't think it's based on anything other than guess work, we all know that if the affair is revealed it's gonna generate huge amounts of fallout for Stacey, Sean, Bradley, Max, Jim, Tanya, and their children and it seems hard to think anything could ever go back to the way it was.
> 
> There are no quotes from the actors or 'inside sources', the picture is from the abortion storyline, so for me this goes on the same pile as "Stacey gets pregnant again".


All I've seen about one of them leaving, is the preview thing (above). I don't think any of them will leave longterm. If one goes, it'll probably just be a few weeks, or something. 

I don't think Stacey will be smirking when this comes out. I reckon her and Bradley will have built up their relationship again, and will be back on an even keel. Then everything will blow up (guessing).

God, if Sean told Bradley about Max, Bradley would feel 10 times worse about it. Knowing that he knew before him. Like the pregnancy thing. And knowing Sean he'd be winding him up. 

Although I don't think Sean would say anything unless Bradley and Stacey were split up. He wouldn't want to hurt his sister like that.

----------


## Nigella harman

> All I've seen about one of them leaving, is the preview thing (above). I don't think any of them will leave longterm. If one goes, it'll probably just be a few weeks, or something. 
> 
> I don't think Stacey will be smirking when this comes out. I reckon her and Bradley will have built up their relationship again, and will be back on an even keel. Then everything will blow up (guessing).
> 
> God, if Sean told Bradley about Max, Bradley would feel 10 times worse about it. Knowing that he knew before him. Like the pregnancy thing. And knowing Sean he'd be winding him up. 
> 
> Although I don't think Sean would say anything unless Bradley and Stacey were split up. He wouldn't want to hurt his sister like that.


 Im gonna have to get some scans on here!!!Inside soap is suggesting a long affair,Sean being on the trail,and Bradley with Lydia.No reconciliation,but it should be interesting.And also of course Max the man who has it all,basically losing the lot.Stacey plants things in Maxs house,and sean finds Maxs tie.I thought you said youd seen something in a mag about someone moving on,must be mistaken :Thumbsup:

----------


## littlemo

> Im gonna have to get some scans on here!!!Inside soap is suggesting a long affair,Sean being on the trail,and Bradley with Lydia.No reconciliation,but it should be interesting.And also of course Max the man who has it all,basically losing the lot.Stacey plants things in Maxs house,and sean finds Maxs tie.I thought you said youd seen something in a mag about someone moving on,must be mistaken


Oh my god! What does Sean think when he finds Max's tie?! Stacey's playing a dangerous game isn't she?! lol. 

I think it was Soaplife, that said Bradley and Stacey become closer (I think 
5th Jan), but then Lydia gets in the way. But it could be that Bradley and Stacey get back together, in mid Jan. I don't think he'd get serious with Lydia, if he's in love with Stacey. I reckon he'll tell Lydia, he can't be with her.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh my god! What does Sean think when he finds Max's tie?! Stacey's playing a dangerous game isn't she?! lol. 
> 
> I think it was Soaplife, that said Bradley and Stacey become closer (I think 
> 5th Jan), but then Lydia gets in the way. But it could be that Bradley and Stacey get back together, in mid Jan. I don't think he'd get serious with Lydia, if he's in love with Stacey. I reckon he'll tell Lydia, he can't be with her.


 She pretends shes seeing this builder guy to throw Sean off the scent,and i think there is a fight in the vic that week,Sean punching,Bradley taking the punch!Bs with lydia in the pub,Stacey takes her decoy(fake boyfriend),Sean turns up and you guessed it,fireworks,im sure thats the week the ambulance was in the square!-Quick edit,theyve over taken Shannis on that vote!!!!

----------

littlemo (29-12-2006)

----------


## littlemo

> She pretends shes seeing this builder guy to throw Sean off the scent,and i think there is a fight in the vic that week,Sean punching,Bradley taking the punch!Bs with lydia in the pub,Stacey takes her decoy(fake boyfriend),Sean turns up and you guessed it,fireworks,im sure thats the week the ambulance was in the square!-Quick edit,theyve over taken Shannis on that vote!!!!


That sounds great! Wonder what she does with that builder guy, when she gets him outside?! What if he came back to the square and happened to mention that nothing happened between them?!

It would be a coincidence if he just happened to bump into Sean again wouldn't it?!

----------

Nigella harman (29-12-2006)

----------


## littlemo

Yes the boards have reopened! 

Wrote a message, and then deleted it by accident. So i'll have to try and remember what I said lol.

Thought Bradley bringing Lydia to the party tonight was out of order. I'm sick of the fact that he is doing everything according to what Max wants. It's like he doesn't have a brain cell of his own. 

If he loves Stacey, he should just tell her, I didn't mean what I said "I love you". That's all that he'd have to say, and then everything would be back to the way it was before.

I want them back together!

I did however think that Max was quite sweet to Stacey tonight. It does feel like he's being a bit of a father figure to her though, which is quite disturbing. But I do think he cares a bit for her.

----------


## Nigella harman

Oh,WOW! whats happened here!Ive thanked little mo for her post!!! :Lol:  Imliking the colours and stuff,although im not quite sure what they mean,any way.Panic stations,things really arent looking good on the Stacey and Bradley front! :EEK!:  I think we can bring this back,people are really not liking the whole Stax storyline.we could bring this back,and save our couple.Im sure of it.We are starting a campaign on EEonline to Axe Stax and bring back Bracey!!!Im going away so i wont know how it goes!!but i think we should all stick together on this! :Ninja:  what do you think!? :Ponder: YAY!little mo,you thanked me too!!!Its just that whole,what does this button do thing!!Its a good job there isn-t one of those red buttons saying DO NOT PRESS! cause i soo would and probably blow us all to smithereens!!!!!!Thanks tho!

----------

Pinkbanana (29-12-2006)

----------


## JustJodi

*whoa whoa,, what happened here, my gorgeous girly colored site is gone LOL*
*I am having a very very very hard time watching Stacey and Max together,,I find it totally disgusting to be honest.. a young girl with all her perky bits and this guy who is old enuff to be her daddy  * 
*Bradley really needs his butt kicked  for bringing Lyndia to that party,, I am surprised Stacey didn't kick her teeth in LOL*

----------


## Abbie

> Yes the boards have reopened! 
> 
> Wrote a message, and then deleted it by accident. So i'll have to try and remember what I said lol.
> 
> Thought Bradley bringing Lydia to the party tonight was out of order. I'm sick of the fact that he is doing everything according to what Max wants. It's like he doesn't have a brain cell of his own.


I know what you mean, he keeps saying he wants a career and be that kind of man, yet he, he follows Max's order like some kind of dog!!!
And bringing Lydia to the party just gave me a shock

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Oh,WOW! whats happened here!Ive thanked little mo for her post!!! Imliking the colours and stuff,although im not quite sure what they mean,any way.Panic stations,things really arent looking good on the Stacey and Bradley front! I think we can bring this back,people are really not liking the whole Stax storyline.we could bring this back,and save our couple.Im sure of it.We are staring a campaign on EEonline to Axe Stax and bring back Bracey!!!Im going away so i wont know how it goes!!but i think we should all stick together on this! what do you think!?YAY!little mo,you thanked me too!!!Its just that whole,what does this button do thing!!Its a good job there isn-t one of those red buttons saying DO NOT PRESS! cause i soo would and probably blow us all to smithereens!!!!!!Thanks tho!



Definitely think EE has got an own goal with the Stax ( :Lol:  ) storyline..... :Sick:  Lets start a campaign on here too! :Cheer:  

I would thank you all, but Im a little nervous of pressing these buttons incase a police car or ambulance suddenly appears! :Lol:

----------

Nigella harman (29-12-2006)

----------


## Nigella harman

I really couldnt resist it!We are turning into a polite bunch arent we!!!Any way,Bradley was a plank for bringing Lydia!Ive never heard her speak or seen her before,is she a mime artiste!? :Searchme:  BUT! Stacey has already slept with his old dad!so,in my book,shes still a couple of places up on being less considerate!!! :Lol:  Preeti really should have left it alone,what a nag! :Lol:  *AXE STAX!!BRING BACK BRACEY!*Im not sure whats going on but we could maybe have a petition in the offing by the time i get back!Banners are being made and everything!Im orf to gay Pari!!O-EE-O!!!

----------

Pinkbanana (29-12-2006)

----------


## Abbie

> [/LEFT]Preeti really should have left it alone,what a nag! *AXE STAX!!BRING BACK BRACEY!*Im not sure whats going on but we could maybe have a petition in the offing by the time i get back!Banners are being made and everything!Im orf to gay Pari!!O-EE-O!!!


Well that has got a nice ring to it lol. I just think that Stax is just, well hard to watch.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I really couldnt resist it!We are turning into a polite bunch arent we!!!Any way,Bradley was a plank for bringing Lydia!Ive never heard her speak or seen her before,is she a mime artiste!? BUT! Stacey has already slept with his old dad!so,in my book,shes still a couple of places up on being less considerate!!! Preeti really should have left it alone,what a nag! *AXE STAX!!BRING BACK BRACEY!*Im not sure whats going on but we could maybe have a petition in the offing by the time i get back!Banners are being made and everything!Im orf to gay Pari!!O-EE-O!!!



I dont understand why Preeti (didnt Stacey attack her for sleeping with Sean behind Rubeee's back? :Ponder:  ) should be bothered about getting too people she hardly knows (one who disliked her) back together again? She should just butt out.

And what was Bradders thinking of being Lydia to the party? He would have never been sooo inconsiderate before the writers tinkered with his personality. :Mad:

----------


## bradley_fan

Wow Nigella and PB are very thankful for each others posts!  :Lol:  
As much as Stacey is being a bitch at the min I did feel sorry for her when Bradley brought Lydia. She looked like she was about to collapse in a fit of tears! Also I would like to say how unrealistic it is that Max and Stacey would do that slap bang in the middle of the square!! :Wal2l:  Not liking this story at all  :Angry:

----------

Nigella harman (29-12-2006), Pinkbanana (29-12-2006)

----------


## littlemo

God these colours are really confusing me! So the titles purple, when there's a new message? and blue when there isn't?! It's certainly eye catching! lol. 

I'm confused about what Nigella is thanking me for writing?! but thanks for thanking me anyway.  :Smile:  And I thankyou.  :Smile:  

Do you reckon Bradley brought Lydia for Stacey's benefit?! He wasn't just showing the neighbours he had moved on, it was Stacey as well. Going out with somebody, when your in love with somebody else, isn't really cool is it?! 

For a guy who is supposed to be smart, Bradley can be really thick at times!  :Smile:  

I'm so confused about Bradley's feelings. He doesn't love her/he loves her. And now, apart from that little bit of emotion he showed with Max, it seems he's finding it very easy to just forget about her. Bringing Lyida there, without any thought for her feelings whatsovever, it's like he doesn't care.  :Confused:

----------


## PR1811

It says in the latest spoilers that somebody walks in on Max and Stacey in bed on the 9th Janaury. It doesn't say who but I would assume it was Sean.

On the 11th it says Sean is back to protect Stacey and on the 12th it says Stacey is moved by a random act of kindness

----------

Nigella harman (29-12-2006)

----------


## Nigella harman

> It says in the latest spoilers that somebody walks in on Max and Stacey in bed on the 9th Janaury. It doesn't say who but I would assume it was Sean.
> 
> On the 11th it says Sean is back to protect Stacey and on the 12th it says Stacey is moved by a random act of kindness


Well,from that i think Abi catches them by accident,and Bradley does something nice for Stacey and she feels bad.Maybe he sees her with this builder decoy and wishes her the best or something.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Originally Posted by Nigella harman
> 
> 
> I really couldnt resist it!We are turning into a polite bunch arent we!!!Any way,Bradley was a plank for bringing Lydia!Ive never heard her speak or seen her before,is she a mime artiste!? BUT! Stacey has already slept with his old dad!so,in my book,shes still a couple of places up on being less considerate!!! Preeti really should have left it alone,what a nag! *AXE STAX!!BRING BACK BRACEY!*Im not sure whats going on but we could maybe have a petition in the offing by the time i get back!Banners are being made and everything!Im orf to gay Pari!!O-EE-O!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I dont understand why Preeti (didnt Stacey attack her for sleeping with Sean behind Rubeee's back? ) should be bothered about getting too people she hardly knows (one who disliked her) back together again? She should just butt out.
> 
> And what was Bradders thinking of being Lydia to the party? He would have never been sooo inconsiderate before the writers tinkered with his personality.


I think max is stewing his brain big time!Remember how easily Deano messed with his brain in the begining!and we all said,why does he let Deano do that!?GGGRRRR.Max. :Angry: As for preeti,one word............Plot device,ok thats 2!!

----------


## diamond1

is this pretti actually a character does she have a purpose on the show other than to be a whining annoying munchkin (there was only one ruby allen)wouldnt it be great if ralph the rat returned for 1 episode and ran off in the sunset with pretti never to return again.

and as for max and stacey they are doing wonders for all the food we stuffed ourselfs with at Xmas for instance when they kissed last night-the food I ate christmas day made a suprise return  :Sick:  .Im not being funny but a girl like stacey would be out there with some alot younger more attractive and more fun than MAX BRANNING what does she see in him because I can see how she could fall for the old bald-ing ginger married man  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Im sure that mickey would of been in a better catch maybe martin fowler maybe deano maybe even phil mitchell

I cant see bradley ever going back out with stacey again now In fact I can see him tryin to seduce her mum as act of revenge GO BRADLEY (make us even more sick than we already are watching EE)

----------

Pinkbanana (29-12-2006)

----------


## Nigella harman

> is this pretti actually a character does she have a purpose on the show other than to be a whining annoying munchkin (there was only one ruby allen)wouldnt it be great if ralph the rat returned for 1 episode and ran off in the sunset with pretti never to return again.
> 
> and as for max and stacey they are doing wonders for all the food we stuffed ourselfs with at Xmas for instance when they kissed last night-the food I ate christmas day made a suprise return  .Im not being funny but a girl like stacey would be out there with some alot younger more attractive and more fun than MAX BRANNING what does she see in him because I can see how she could fall for the old bald-ing ginger married man  
> 
> Im sure that mickey would of been in a better catch maybe martin fowler maybe deano maybe even phil mitchell
> 
> I cant see bradley ever going back out with stacey again now In fact I can see him tryin to seduce her mum as act of revenge GO BRADLEY (make us even more sick than we already are watching EE)


Diamond...how do you get those mood things in the top corner??? :Searchme:   :Smile:

----------

bradley_fan (29-12-2006)

----------


## Jojo

> Diamond...how do you get those mood things in the top corner???


You should be able to do it top right hand corner of your sbs screen NH

----------


## littlemo

The magazine doesn't say that somebody catches them though, does it?! It might be just the front door opening, and then they go out again. 

Although it does seem like Sean knows something, cause why would he need to come back to protect her?!

Maybe Stacey finishes it with Max and he starts getting possesive or something.

----------


## Kim

I read they are in bed on I think it was the 9th of January, and then on the preview bit of the next issue, it hinted at them being caught.

----------


## Pinkbanana

> The magazine doesn't say that somebody catches them though, does it?! It might be just the front door opening, and then they go out again. 
> 
> Although it does seem like Sean knows something, cause why would he need to come back to protect her?!
> 
> Maybe Stacey finishes it with Max and he starts getting possesive or something.



I think they nearly get caught......I dont think they actually do.

Anyone else thinking EE have lost the plot with this Max n Stace storyline? 

Its nightmare TV, if you ask me.....feel very ill at ease watching them.

----------

bradley_fan (29-12-2006)

----------


## bradley_fan

Thank you for my thanks you's too!  :Thumbsup:  
Yeah I think it's nightmare TV too! Everytime I see them come on I keep thinking "With every scene they do they are getting more and more hated!"  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

> Originally Posted by littlemo
> 
> 
> The magazine doesn't say that somebody catches them though, does it?! It might be just the front door opening, and then they go out again. 
> 
> Although it does seem like Sean knows something, cause why would he need to come back to protect her?!
> 
> Maybe Stacey finishes it with Max and he starts getting possesive or something.
> 
> ...


Not on the 9th they don't, but the hint was that they might do at a later date. Yeah, they most certainly have. I thought it was bad enough with about 5 seconds of it in the first episode on xmas day, let alone them last night and all the rest of it.

----------


## littlemo

Didn't anyone find it a bit amusing when Stacey called herself his mistress?! I did think Max had quite a sexy smile. 

O.k, cue the sickness! lol. 

I did get a sense of vulnerability from Stacey in that scene. And Max seems to be taking the role of father figure, even though they are sleeping together. The relationship hasn't really progressed (emotionally), from when he thought of her as his sons girlfriend.

----------


## PR1811

Got some new info from DigiGuide of all places

Thursday 11th
Sean is determined to find out the identity of Stacey's mystery man.

Friday 12th
Stacey is touched by Bradley's unexpected gesture on Jean's birthday.

So that's what the random act of kindness is!

----------

bradley_fan (30-12-2006), Leahxxx (30-12-2006), littlemo (30-12-2006)

----------


## littlemo

> Got some new info from DigiGuide of all places
> 
> Thursday 11th
> Sean is determined to find out the identity of Stacey's mystery man.
> 
> Friday 12th
> Stacey is touched by Bradley's unexpected gesture on Jean's birthday.
> 
> So that's what the random act of kindness is!



Great! Wonder what Bradley does?! You reckon Jean comes back to the square, or he goes to her. It's major, if he journeys to her place.  :Smile:  

Although isn't that the same day they get interupted by Lydia. Maybe she rings him, and he has to leave or something. 

This is getting really good!

----------


## PR1811

More information...

It says on the 11th that a drunken Deano embarrasses Bradley and Lydia in the pub. It also says the Stacey tells Max they need to take a break after Sean nearly discovers them, Stacey organises a date with this builder as cover, both Max and Sean turn up to warn this builder bloke off.

----------

bradley_fan (30-12-2006), littlemo (30-12-2006), Nigella harman (01-01-2007), Pinkbanana (31-12-2006)

----------


## bradley_fan

Thanks for that! Wonder how Deano shows up Bradley  :Confused:

----------


## littlemo

> Thanks for that! Wonder how Deano shows up Bradley


Who knows?! Intriguing though.

----------


## Joy2286

Well I've just caught up on a week's worth of episodes after getting back off holiday loved every minute of it! It's been really exciting to watch- if a little cringeworthy. Unfortunately my vcr didn't tape the sound for the first Christmas episode- so I missed Stacey's speech in the Vic!

I just want to give Bradley a big hug! The scene when he told Max he still loved her almost had me in tears- although quite why he'd bring Lydia to the party and why he'd be so defiant to Tanya that him and Stacey wouldn't get back together if he did love her I don't know! But one thing I do know is that when all this comes out Bradley is going to be devastated! 

Also having watched that I no longer have any time for Max! For him to do what he did by telling Stacey that Bradley wasn't interested when he'd just been pouring his heart out to him was unforgiveable!  :Angry:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Thanks for that! Wonder how Deano shows up Bradley


This is Deano we are talking about!!! :Lol:  Im a little concerned as to how Bradley seems to have just been pushed to the side,And if you look on his page on the ee site,theres no mention of Lydia! :Searchme:  Whereas on Staceys page as soon as she  :Sick:  kissed Max :Sick:   it was put on,and then when they did "the deed!" they updated it straight away.I hope Bradley isnt going to end up dissapearing for ages with no storylines like they did with Deano and Mickey.Dont they listen to the public at all??? :Wal2l: *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*(by the way!!!)

----------


## Joy2286

I guess it's because technically nothing has "happened" between Bradley and Lydia yet in that way- they're supposedly "just friends"

----------


## Nigella harman

> I guess it's because technically nothing has "happened" between Bradley and Lydia yet in that way- they're supposedly "just friends"


Oh,im quite surprised cause ive heard her described as his new girlfriend a lot and also she was very touchy feely with him at the party and he was saying he wanted to show he had moved on! :Searchme:  Im finding it a little confusing at the mo!Ive still never actually heard Lydia talk!!The other night was the first time i saw her!! :Ninja:

----------


## Joy2286

She has quite a posh accent. 

I'm not sure what we're meant to assume has gone on between them off-screen since the office party- it just doesn't tie in Bradley saying he still loves Stacey but then 3 days later turns up with Lydia on his arm- then again I guess that could be Max's influence in the way he told Bradley to move on.

----------


## Nigella harman

> She has quite a posh accent. 
> 
> I'm not sure what we're meant to assume has gone on between them off-screen since the office party- it just doesn't tie in Bradley saying he still loves Stacey but then 3 days later turns up with Lydia on his arm- then again I guess that could be Max's influence in the way he told Bradley to move on.


I dont understand how Max can love any of his 3 kids,and yet behave the way he is,especially the way hes behaving with Bradley! :Wal2l:  Why would you do that to your own son?also i do think Max will be going.It seems so unbelievable he could hang around after this,i could see him coming back at some point,that constant thorn in the Brannings side, i would have preffered to learn a little more about him,why he went to prison for a start.Maybe thats all going to be revealed in the fallout from all of this.I do find the whole "stax" thing so unconvincing andi think people find it frustrating aswell,we had a perfect,interesting match,now thats gone and we are left with this?I suppose they are just trying to show they are finished for good. :Sad:

----------


## Joy2286

It really is unforgiveable behaviour. I've said it before but I think when this comes out there is a chance Bradley will eventually forgive Stacey- especially now he's admitted to Max that he was the one treating her badly. However, I don't think there is any way on this earth he will forgive Max and you could well be right that Max will leave.

Max seems to be the thorn in everyone's side here. I think Stacey hit the nail on the head on Christmas day when she said "Me and Bradley were fine until you came along. If it wasn't for you then I might still be pregnant and I might still have my Bradley". I really don't understand what he's trying to do here- I thought he wanted to build a relationship with his son- not blow an already fragile relationship to smithereens.

----------

Nigella harman (01-01-2007)

----------


## Nigella harman

> It really is unforgiveable behaviour. I've said it before but I think when this comes out there is a chance Bradley will eventually forgive Stacey- especially now he's admitted to Max that he was the one treating her badly. However, I don't think there is any way on this earth he will forgive Max and you could well be right that Max will leave.
> 
> Max seems to be the thorn in everyone's side here. I think Stacey hit the nail on the head on Christmas day when she said "Me and Bradley were fine until you came along. If it wasn't for you then I might still be pregnant and I might still have my Bradley". I really don't understand what he's trying to do here- I thought he wanted to build a relationship with his son- not blow an already fragile relationship to smithereens.


Not to mention the relationship with his lovely wife and 2 daughters!Hes a vile man.Hes not even worth putting an angry smiley face on for!Hes so vile and pathetic!I hope Tanya finds someone new with a lot more about them.I do worry that Bradley is going to take a turn for the worse though,i suppose this story is to show that they both lose and they were both conned by Max,but the way things stand,Bradley has so much more to lose here than anyone.The girl he loves and his Dad,which im sure will totally screw him up,i mean how do you deal with that deception?And theres this thing with jim,do you think at the end of this Stacey will realise she doesnt want to hurt Bradley after all,but it will go wrong and he will lose absolutely everything. :Sad:  how sad is that!or that they both lose everything.Id be surprised if Charlie and Mo will be happy with whats shes done,sleeping with Seans biggest enemy will anger Sean,and not forgetting,if he was abused by his Mum sexually,i could imagine he would be quite sickened by Stacey choosing to sleep with someones father.

----------


## Joy2286

Hmmmm it's all very intriguing and will certainly be very interesting to see how it all plays out. I would like to think though that Bradley comes out of this with some dignity in tact- I don't like the thought of his life being totally screwed up- he's too nice a person for that to happen to! 

As for Stacey I think she already knows she really loves Bradley. I think subconsciously she is sleeping with Max not to hurt him as such- but to try and make him realise what he's missing and how good what they had together was (unbeknownst to her he already knows that). I guess one angle of looking at her affair with Max is that she's trying to make a subconscious statement to Bradley- showing him how honest and loving their relationship was- the complete opposite from the sordid little trysts going on between her and Max. This would tie in with her apparent desire for her and Max to be caught out.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Hmmmm it's all very intriguing and will certainly be very interesting to see how it all plays out. I would like to think though that Bradley comes out of this with some dignity in tact- I don't like the thought of his life being totally screwed up- he's too nice a person for that to happen to! 
> 
> As for Stacey I think she already knows she really loves Bradley. I think subconsciously she is sleeping with Max not to hurt him as such- but to try and make him realise what he's missing and how good what they had together was (unbeknownst to her he already knows that). I guess one angle of looking at her affair with Max is that she's trying to make a subconscious statement to Bradley- showing him how honest and loving their relationship was- the complete opposite from the sordid little trysts going on between her and Max. This would tie in with her apparent desire for her and Max to be caught out.


Ugh!I wouldnt like to be the one who catches them,we could be talking nightmares for years!!! :Lol:  I see that they dont only sleep together twice like we were told! :Ninja:   :Lol:  Hope you had a good time away over christmas!!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Joy2286

Ugh I know! My money is on Sean being the first one to find out what's been going on- expect fireworks to fly!!! I really can't wait to see it all kick off but it's Bradley's reaction I'm most looking forward to seeing because I don't think any of us can really predict how he's going to react

And thanks hun yeah I did! Hope you did too and Happy 2007!

----------


## Pinkbanana

I fear how this storyline is going to end....we all know its going to end in tears, but who will be the biggest loser? Max? Bradley? Stacey? Tanya?

Its got 'car crash' written all over it... :Sad:   Shame Enders had to ruin two good relationships (Stace n Brad, and Max and Tanya) in the process of this naff storyline.  I Hope they dont mess up Bradders personality anymore than they have done...and as for turning Stacey into a carbon copy of Kat.....oh dear how orginal on Enders part. :Mad:  

I feel real unease watching this storyline and hate to think how the powers that be will end it all. Hope they are feeling the backlash, as no one I know, thinks this storyline is a good idea. Infact, I'd say most fans are in agreement that it sucks! :Thumbsdown:  

BTW a merry happy new year to you all!  :Cheer:

----------


## Nigella harman

> I fear how this storyline is going to end....we all know its going to end in tears, but who will be the biggest loser? Max? Bradley? Stacey? Tanya?
> 
> Its got 'car crash' written all over it...  Shame Enders had to ruin two good relationships (Stace n Brad, and Max and Tanya) in the process of this naff storyline.  I Hope they dont mess up Bradders personality anymore than they have done...and as for turning Stacey into a carbon copy of Kat.....oh dear how orginal on Enders part. 
> 
> I feel real unease watching this storyline and hate to think how the powers that be will end it all. Hope they are feeling the backlash, as no one I know, thinks this storyline is a good idea. Infact, I'd say most fans are in agreement that it sucks! 
> 
> BTW a merry happy new year to you all!


OK!Im getting frustrated now!!!! :Wal2l:  How do i get those little mood things in the corner ???? :Searchme:  Can you help me Pink?

----------


## Joy2286

I think the biggest loser will have to be Max! Not only will he lose Bradley, but he will most likely lose Tanya, Lauren and Abi- not to mention Stacey once it all wimpers out.

I agree it's a shame they've had to ruin two good solid couples in the Square. The only logical conclusion to this storyline that I can see would be for at least one of the four main characters in it- Stacey, Bradley, Max and Tanya to leave the Square- which is a shame cos they are 4 of the stronger characters- not to mention better actors in the show. Personally I'd imagine Max leaving to be a logical conclusion.

----------


## Pinkbanana

look in the top right hand corner of your screen, where it says welcome, Nigella and underneath is says MY MOOD: Click on it and it will show you some moods!!! lol

Good luck! :Smile:

----------


## Nigella harman

> look in the top right hand corner of your screen, where it says welcome, Nigella and underneath is says MY MOOD: Click on it and it will show you some moods!!! lol
> 
> Good luck!


It doesnt say anything like that. :Sad:  It just says unread posts.

----------


## littlemo

> I guess it's because technically nothing has "happened" between Bradley and Lydia yet in that way- they're supposedly "just friends"


In the yearbook in Inside Soap 2007, I think it said that Lydia is attracted to Bradley (I think it was said on this board). But at the moment I think his love for Stacey is getting in the way of pursuing anything other than friendship. (It's a bit unfair to Lydia, it's kind of like he's stringing her along.) Lydia does seem to be very into him. 

But I think Bradley's just following Max's instructions at the moment. I think. 

I think Bradley will find Max's betryal a lot worse than Stacey's. Cause in fact he's dumped Stacey, so she's isn't having an affair. Unless it continues, if they get back together. 

God I hate Max for what he's doing to Bradley! But I do like his character. I don't think he's all bad.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Originally Posted by Joy2286
> 
> 
> I guess it's because technically nothing has "happened" between Bradley and Lydia yet in that way- they're supposedly "just friends"
> 
> 
> In the yearbook in Inside Soap 2007, I think it said that Lydia is attracted to Bradley (I think it was said on this board). But at the moment I think his love for Stacey is getting in the way of pursuing anything other than friendship. (It's a bit unfair to Lydia, it's kind of like he's stringing her along.) Lydia does seem to be very into him. 
> 
> But I think Bradley's just following Max's instructions at the moment. I think. 
> ...


I think Max is a very bad man.!And to be honest with the cracking stuff that is happening on E.E at the mo i think this storyline is not only unneccessary but is also such a waste of so many good characters.It is rubbish.Anyway!I just came on here to tell you all!I got on the comments page on the EE site!!Im Lou from York!I dont think Sonias guilty. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Joy2286

> In the yearbook in Inside Soap 2007, I think it said that Lydia is attracted to Bradley (I think it was said on this board). But at the moment I think his love for Stacey is getting in the way of pursuing anything other than friendship. (It's a bit unfair to Lydia, it's kind of like he's stringing her along.) Lydia does seem to be very into him. 
> 
> But I think Bradley's just following Max's instructions at the moment. I think. 
> 
> I think Bradley will find Max's betryal a lot worse than Stacey's. Cause in fact he's dumped Stacey, so she's isn't having an affair. Unless it continues, if they get back together. 
> 
> God I hate Max for what he's doing to Bradley! But I do like his character. I don't think he's all bad.


I don't think Bradley really likes Lydia in that way- he just sees her as a friend and tbh I think if they did get together Lydia seems the type of girl who would get bored of him rather quickly.

Oh yeah- Bradley will deff feel hurt a lot more by Max than he will by Stacey. I think he will realise, and in a sense after his conversation with Max when he said he still loved Stacey he already knows, that he is partly to blame for the way she treats him. 

But where Max is concerned Bradley has done nothing but try to get to know Max and give him chance after chance to rectify his past mistakes- for it all to be thrown back in his face! I tell you something I wish I was a character in Albert Square just so I could give that poor boy a hug because he's gonna need it! Yes he did treat Stacey harshly but he didn't deserve this!

----------


## littlemo

> I don't think Bradley really likes Lydia in that way- he just sees her as a friend and tbh I think if they did get together Lydia seems the type of girl who would get bored of him rather quickly.
> 
> Oh yeah- Bradley will deff feel hurt a lot more by Max than he will by Stacey. I think he will realise, and in a sense after his conversation with Max when he said he still loved Stacey he already knows, that he is partly to blame for the way she treats him. 
> 
> But where Max is concerned Bradley has done nothing but try to get to know Max and give him chance after chance to rectify his past mistakes- for it all to be thrown back in his face! I tell you something I wish I was a character in Albert Square just so I could give that poor boy a hug because he's gonna need it! Yes he did treat Stacey harshly but he didn't deserve this!


Yeah, I definetely think Lydia would mess him about. Her head strong personality, seems similar to Stacey's. She just appears classier, cause she's got a good job, and tries to appear 'holyier than thou'. 

I would definetely like to see Stacey rough her up! lol. 

No but seriously, Lydia might be good for him. Maybe we'll see another side to her, as the storyline develops. 

He may feel a bit overwhelmed by her success though. What does she do? Plans parties? (I think there's more to it than that lol). It would be like the total opposite to the relationship he had with Stacey. Whereas she had little ambition. Lydia will be bursting with ambition. Maybe a bit scary for him. 

No I'm not liking Lydia at the moment, she's too up herself.

----------


## littlemo

Someone said on DS that Sean finds out about Stacey's abortion, this month, and beats Bradley up in the Vic. Does anyone know anything else about this?!

Sounds intriguing! I'm assuming Stacey tells him. It could be Jean, but her and Sean aren't speaking at the moment. 

From the sounds of it, Sean beating Bradley up, might bring Stacey and Bradley back together.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Someone said on DS that Sean finds out about Stacey's abortion, this month, and beats Bradley up in the Vic. Does anyone know anything else about this?!
> 
> Sounds intriguing! I'm assuming Stacey tells him. It could be Jean, but her and Sean aren't speaking at the moment. 
> 
> From the sounds of it, Sean beating Bradley up, might bring Stacey and Bradley back together.


No little mo!I think you mean me,im guessing whats happening but i think Sean punches that builder instead. :Ninja:

----------


## Joy2286

> Someone said on DS that Sean finds out about Stacey's abortion, this month, and beats Bradley up in the Vic. Does anyone know anything else about this?!
> 
> Sounds intriguing! I'm assuming Stacey tells him. It could be Jean, but her and Sean aren't speaking at the moment. 
> 
> From the sounds of it, Sean beating Bradley up, might bring Stacey and Bradley back together.



It seems possible but the thought of my gorgeous boy getting beaten up by big bad Sean isn't nice at all! Although something must happen cos didn't someone say they'd seen an ambulance on the webcam at some point?  :Confused:  I think the most likely person to tell Sean about the abortion is Max for countless reasons but I guess Jean could let it slip in one of her mad moments

----------


## Pinkbanana

Oh I hope Scruffy does put Bradders in hospital.....might give him the shake he needs to bring him to his senses...

Was watching from behind a cushion the scene with Max and Stace in, and even though it repulses me... :Sick:  ....have to admit the actors seem more comfortable and there's more of a chemistry there than there was with Stace and Bradders...

However, hope the whole sorry affair ends soon...would like to keep my dinner down whilst watching enders... :Ninja:

----------


## littlemo

This stuff with Tanya and Stacey's getting a bit unrealistic, I feel. My mum was saying tonight, why would Tanya tell Max to walk Stacey home when it's broad daylight?! She's not that incapable. 

I know Tanya's just trying to be nice. But I just don't think she'd be that full on! She didn't like her that much.

----------


## littlemo

> It seems possible but the thought of my gorgeous boy getting beaten up by big bad Sean isn't nice at all! Although something must happen cos didn't someone say they'd seen an ambulance on the webcam at some point?  I think the most likely person to tell Sean about the abortion is Max for countless reasons but I guess Jean could let it slip in one of her mad moments


I don't know if Max would tell Sean. It would be a pretty horrible thing to do. He's already betraying Bradley, but I don't think he'd want him hurt, physically. 

But I suppose anyone could let it slip out couldn't they?! It could be Tanya.

----------


## Nigella harman

Now im really torn,cause i love chatting to you guys,but i just dont like Stacey at all.One bit.I think theyve ruined her.I dont want Bradley back with her at all.

----------


## littlemo

> Now im really torn,cause i love chatting to you guys,but i just dont like Stacey at all.One bit.I think theyve ruined her.I dont want Bradley back with her at all.


Well you can still talk about Bradley if you like.  :Smile:  

My mum feels the same way. She's like if you were Bradley's parent, would you want him with Stacey. And i'm like well I suppose not, but it's Stacey and Bradley. I don't want them to be apart!  :Crying:  

I can see where people are coming from. He's educated and going places, whereas she's stuck at a stall. But the thing is, they love each other. Should they let those things get in the way of how they feel about each other?! 

It's a difficult one.  :Smile:

----------

Nigella harman (03-01-2007)

----------


## littlemo

I know the Max situation, puts a bit of a different slant on things lol. but it's still something, I reckon they could get over. It's bound to take time, but it's not like she cheated. 

Bradley said the other day "that he'll never find anyone else like her", and that's certainly true. 

I think if this drug storyline happens, Stacey will be the one picking him up from it. She's very strong willed. And look at how she's handled Jean all these years. I can see her helping him.

----------

Joy2286 (03-01-2007)

----------


## Joy2286

> I don't know if Max would tell Sean. It would be a pretty horrible thing to do. He's already betraying Bradley, but I don't think he'd want him hurt, physically. 
> 
> But I suppose anyone could let it slip out couldn't they?! It could be Tanya.


I don't know but I can just see Sean winding Max up about Tanya and then Max turning round and hitting him with the abortion thing in retaliation. Something like Sean going "You really think you know your wife- she wants me!" and then Max going "Well how well do you know your sister- she had an abortion!" not even realising what he's said! Bam! All hell breaks loose!

----------


## Joy2286

> My mum feels the same way. She's like if you were Bradley's parent, would you want him with Stacey. And i'm like well I suppose not, but it's Stacey and Bradley. I don't want them to be apart!  
> 
> I can see where people are coming from. He's educated and going places, whereas she's stuck at a stall. But the thing is, they love each other. Should they let those things get in the way of how they feel about each other?! 
> 
> It's a difficult one.


If Bradley was my son I'd be happy for him whoever he was with. If he was happy with her that'd be all that mattered to me. Long as she didn't start getting him into drugs or anything I wouldn't see it as my place to interfere in their relationship.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Originally Posted by Nigella harman
> 
> 
> Now im really torn,cause i love chatting to you guys,but i just dont like Stacey at all.One bit.I think theyve ruined her.I dont want Bradley back with her at all.
> 
> 
> Well you can still talk about Bradley if you like.  
> 
> My mum feels the same way. She's like if you were Bradley's parent, would you want him with Stacey. And i'm like well I suppose not, but it's Stacey and Bradley. I don't want them to be apart!  
> ...


ah,thanks!!Im really shocked with the DS stuff about Sean beating Bradders up,I guess thats what the Daily Star were talking about with their shocking twist stuff. :Sad:

----------


## Pinkbanana

I think EE are ruining Stacey at the mo, but I think that all is not lost for her character and they can pull it back.....remember what she was first like when she came into the soap and how disliked she was then?

I agree they are skating on very line ice with this storyline, but think EE would be shooting themselves in the foot if they had Stacey losing the public's sympathy and affection for good. Though the same could be said with how they have tinkered with Bradders personality of late..... :Thumbsdown:  

I do think looking at the bigger picture this storyline is to serve a purpose, ie one of the main players in this storyline is leaving.....I also think that Stacey and Bradders might get back together just because its not been really a clean break....he apparently still loves her, she apparently still loves him....that still comes across in a not so subtle way.

Though after Bradders finds out she has been erm.....getting together with his dad...who knows....and more importantly...the longer this stupid and distasteful storyline goes on, the less I really care. :Sad:  

Okay rant over... :Lol:

----------


## Joy2286

> I know the Max situation, puts a bit of a different slant on things lol. but it's still something, I reckon they could get over. It's bound to take time, but it's not like she cheated. 
> 
> Bradley said the other day "that he'll never find anyone else like her", and that's certainly true. 
> 
> I think if this drug storyline happens, Stacey will be the one picking him up from it. She's very strong willed. And look at how she's handled Jean all these years. I can see her helping him.


Totally agree with you! I do think that given time they could get over this. I don't like the sound of this drug storyline at all but I guess if it happens it'll mean seeing more of Charlie on screen so I won't complain! And yeah you could be right- I've always said ever since I found they were splitting that I reckon something major will happen to one of them and they will end up getting back together

----------


## littlemo

> I don't know but I can just see Sean winding Max up about Tanya and then Max turning round and hitting him with the abortion thing in retaliation. Something like Sean going "You really think you know your wife- she wants me!" and then Max going "Well how well do you know your sister- she had an abortion!" not even realising what he's said! Bam! All hell breaks loose


Yeah, it could happen. Then Stacey would be gunning for Max!

Actually thinking about the spoilers, it kind of makes sense. It says in the last episode, that "a guilty Max tries to avoid Stacey". Maybe that's why.

----------


## Joy2286

> I think EE are ruining Stacey at the mo, but I think that all is not lost for her character and they can pull it back.....remember what she was first like when she came into the soap and how disliked she was then?
> 
> I agree they are skating on very line ice with this storyline, but think EE would be shooting themselves in the foot if they had Stacey losing the public's sympathy and affection for good. Though the same could be said with how they have tinkered with Bradders personality of late..... 
> 
> I do think looking at the bigger picture this storyline is to serve a purpose, ie one of the main players in this storyline is leaving.....I also think that Stacey and Bradders might get back together just because its not been really a clean break....he apparently still loves her, she apparently still loves him....that still comes across in a not so subtle way.
> 
> Though after Bradders finds out she has been erm.....getting together with his dad...who knows....and more importantly...the longer this stupid and distasteful storyline goes on, the less I really care. 
> 
> Okay rant over...


Haha! To me I think Bradders managed to redeem himself in my eyes when he told Max he still loved her. I knew he didn't mean what he said to Stacey after the party and that just confirmed it. 

You could well be right-though I think it'll either be Max or Tanya who leaves. I can't see Bradley or Stacey leaving as they seem too popular with the viewers

----------


## littlemo

> Haha! To me I think Bradders managed to redeem himself in my eyes when he told Max he still loved her. I knew he didn't mean what he said to Stacey after the party and that just confirmed it. 
> 
> You could well be right-though I think it'll either be Max or Tanya who leaves. I can't see Bradley or Stacey leaving as they seem too popular with the viewers.


I found the way Bradley said I love you after everything at the party, quite bizarre. The way Bradley sounded at the party talking to Stacey, he was so cold and heartless. It didn't sound like he was saying it out of anger (to me). It was more scary, cause he didn't shout, or get upset. It was totally direct. I find Bradley really hard to work out, at times. 

What Jim was saying to Dot the other day about how women get emotional, and men get angry, in certain situations. In Bradley's case, it seemed he kept everything he felt well and truly bottled up. Maybe I'm just not intuative enough. But I watched it several times. Nothing gave me the idea that Bradley was feeling anything other than disgust. 

Until after she'd gone, and we saw Bradley's reaction to Rhys. That made me feel that there was still something there. But I don't see how Bradley could expect Stacey to be all nice as pie to him after that. 

I did feel emotional when Bradley told Max he loved her though. And I do want Bradley and Stacey back together. I do hope though, that Bradley does take some credit for the way Stacey has ended up. He doesn't deserve the Max stuff, but it's clear she's been pushed to the end of her tether.   

Despite what the magazines say, I think whoever leaves (if they do), it'll be temporary. There have been no mention of any of those actors leaving (as far as I know). Max will probably go, until the situation has calmed down. It's like him to run away isn't it?!

----------


## Joy2286

> I found the way Bradley said I love you after everything at the party, quite bizarre. The way Bradley sounded at the party talking to Stacey, he was so cold and heartless. It didn't sound like he was saying it out of anger (to me). It was more scary, cause he didn't shout, or get upset. It was totally direct. I find Bradley really hard to work out, at times. 
> 
> What Jim was saying to Dot the other day about how women get emotional, and men get angry, in certain situations. In Bradley's case, it seemed he kept everything he felt well and truly bottled up. Maybe I'm just not intuative enough. But I watched it several times. Nothing gave me the idea that Bradley was feeling anything other than disgust. 
> 
> Until after she'd gone, and we saw Bradley's reaction to Rhys. That made me feel that there was still something there. But I don't see how Bradley could expect Stacey to be all nice as pie to him after that. 
> 
> I did feel emotional when Bradley told Max he loved her though. And I do want Bradley and Stacey back together. I do hope though, that Bradley does take some credit for the way Stacey has ended up. He doesn't deserve the Max stuff, but it's clear she's been pushed to the end of her tether.


When Stacey was crying that she loved him and he turned round and said "Tough" I think he felt a bit remorseful then but he'd just had enough by that point after all her antics during the evening and after what he'd just said he couldn't exactly turn round and say "Ok I forgive you." 

I actually think he reckoned something had gone on between Stacey and Rhys and after everything he went through with his Mum & Dad he couldn't take it.

I think they've both pushed each other to the end of their tethers tbh! Stacey because Bradley's been so wrapped up in his career that he's not really bothered to think or ask her about how she's been feeling after the abortion and Bradley because ever since the abortion he's never been able to do anything right for Stacey when all he wants is to make it up to her and prove he does love her! As I've said before it's 6 of 1 and half a dozen of the other where those two are concerned

----------


## littlemo

> When Stacey was crying that she loved him and he turned round and said "Tough" I think he felt a bit remorseful then but he'd just had enough by that point after all her antics during the evening and after what he'd just said he couldn't exactly turn round and say "Ok I forgive you." 
> 
> I actually think he reckoned something had gone on between Stacey and Rhys and after everything he went through with his Mum & Dad he couldn't take it.
> 
> I think they've both pushed each other to the end of their tethers tbh! Stacey because Bradley's been so wrapped up in his career that he's not really bothered to think or ask her about how she's been feeling after the abortion and Bradley because ever since the abortion he's never been able to do anything right for Stacey when all he wants is to make it up to her and prove he does love her! As I've said before it's 6 of 1 and half a dozen of the other where those two are concerned


Yeah, I definetely think they have both done things that have been wrong. And I can see why Bradley would have suspected intitally that Rhys and Stacey had got together. 

It seemed though that after Stacey had gone, Bradley had come to the realisation that nothing had gone on between her and Rhys. And it seemed that he had regained his trust in her. He told Rhys where to go, which showed loyalty on his part. And I think deep down, he knew that she wouldn't have cheated.

God, I think this Max thing is going to destroy him!  :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

> ah,thanks!!Im really shocked with the DS stuff about Sean beating Bradders up,I guess thats what the Daily Star were talking about with their shocking twist stuff.


What did it say in the Daily Star?! I think I might have missed that.

----------


## littlemo

> When Stacey was crying that she loved him and he turned round and said "Tough" I think he felt a bit remorseful then but he'd just had enough by that point after all her antics during the evening and after what he'd just said he couldn't exactly turn round and say "Ok I forgive you."


Yeah, I could see that actually. But it seemed at the time, that he could have been pitying her rather than actually showing remorse. 

But when she'd left it was clear that he felt really bad about what had happened. I think his realisation of his feelings came flooding back. I don't think he wanted to go home from the party, just cause of the party being ruined. But also because he felt bad about Stacey.

----------


## bradley_fan

No offence to any Max fans but surley Stacey can't want to hurt Bradley THAT much to sleep with his dad whenever he clicks his fingers! 
Also does Max actually have feelings for Stacey? Or he just using her like shes using him? It's quite confusing me (and it doesn't take much!!!) Because why would Max tell Bradley to look else where when he said he loved Stacey? :Wal2l:   :Confused:  
AND ANOTHER THING!! (lol) Why wouldn't Bradley go home to be with his mam on Christmas?! The poor cow didn't even get a mention!

----------


## bradley_fan

By the way Nigella well done for getting on the Eastend site!  :Thumbsup:  And I agree with you!!

----------

Nigella harman (03-01-2007)

----------


## Nigella harman

Yeah!!Thanks. :Thumbsup:  I know a lot of people are puzzled by the "tough" comment Bradders made in reply to Stacey saying she loved him,but it stands out that he didnt say something else at the time,He didnt say,"well i dont love you".Surely thats what you would say if you were finishing things for good.Stacey is too clever for this storyline,she wouldnt have just taken that,she would have fought for him,not given up and gone home,trusting only the guy she then says is responsible for her relationship and pregnancy ending.Max.This storyline is full of holes,and whats more just doesnt make sense.Which i guess is why there is such a backlash. :Mad:  And im sorry but im glad.Eastenders laughed at us lot when we said the public didnt want this, :Thumbsdown:  Stacey supposidly loves Bradley,but you would never guess from her behaviour,at least show her once or twice looking sad in her room,or looking at a photo or something,cause she is losing popularity fast and yet again the rumour has surfaced that she is leaving!cause people just cant believe the change in character!On digi spy they are saying she must die this year! :Ninja:  Bradleys seems to have very little part in his own families storyline!where is he?And what Max is doing makes no sense either.In all honesty,I think Stacey is enjoying this too much,you just wouldnt do this to someone you loved,no way.The Kat thing is way over the top,shes a totally different person overnight!and all that character development has gone out the window.Its cheapened beyond belief all the stuff we watched last year,and i fear,after seeing the stuff coming up for Sonia and Martin,that when this all comes out it will be a nightmare.There isnt going to be a happy ending.I think we need to prepare ourselves for the fact that A-Stacey will be hated,B-they will not be getting back together anytime in the near future at least and C-they are going to tear each other apart. :Sad:  sorry guys.

----------


## Nigella harman

> ah,thanks!!Im really shocked with the DS stuff about Sean beating Bradders up,I guess thats what the Daily Star were talking about with their shocking twist stuff.
> 
> 
> What did it say in the Daily Star?! I think I might have missed that.


If i remember rightly it says something along the lines of-"Stacey continues with her vendetta against the Brannings but there is a shocking development" or something like that!Stacey continues her campaign against the Brannings but events take a shocking twist......,there,copied and pasted for accuracy!!!!!

----------


## Joy2286

> Yeah, I definetely think they have both done things that have been wrong. And I can see why Bradley would have suspected intitally that Rhys and Stacey had got together. 
> 
> It seemed though that after Stacey had gone, Bradley had come to the realisation that nothing had gone on between her and Rhys. And it seemed that he had regained his trust in her. He told Rhys where to go, which showed loyalty on his part. And I think deep down, he knew that she wouldn't have cheated.
> 
> God, I think this Max thing is going to destroy him!






> But when she'd left it was clear that he felt really bad about what had happened. I think his realisation of his feelings came flooding back. I don't think he wanted to go home from the party, just cause of the party being ruined. But also because he felt bad about Stacey.


I agree with everything you've just said Little Mo. He could well have headed home from the party with the intention of going round to see Stacey and apologising but then when he saw his car smashed up that was it. 

Much as it's going to be great telly I'm going to be devastated for Bradley when it all comes out because in spite of whatever goes on with Lydia I do genuinely believe that Stacey is the one he really wants. He also wants a Dad to look up to but Max is going to totally destroy that for Bradley when he realises what Max and Stacey have done! Poor thing!  :Crying:   *big hugs for Bradders*

----------


## Joy2286

> If i remember rightly it says something along the lines of-"Stacey continues with her vendetta against the Brannings but there is a shocking development" or something like that!Stacey continues her campaign against the Brannings but events take a shocking twist......,there,copied and pasted for accuracy!!!!!


Hmmm intriguing! Wonder what's going to happen- I can see it being a while before Bradley and Tanya find out yet so I wonder what it is

----------


## Nigella harman

> Originally Posted by Nigella harman
> 
> 
> 
> If i remember rightly it says something along the lines of-"Stacey continues with her vendetta against the Brannings but there is a shocking development" or something like that!Stacey continues her campaign against the Brannings but events take a shocking twist......,there,copied and pasted for accuracy!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hmmm intriguing! Wonder what's going to happen- I can see it being a while before Bradley and Tanya find out yet so I wonder what it is


Ive got a feeling it could be around valentines,for 2 reasons,James and natalie will have left then and its the perfect way to keep the viewers coming back,and john Bardon is off for a while now doing his singing show!He must be quite a big part of the story and i cant see him taking on such a big story after a thing like that.Only guessing mind.! :Searchme:  Another thing with the whole bradders and the aftermath thing,why did the writers have Bradley say to his dad about him and Stacey being a lot more alike than people think,when he was telling him about still loving her.Do you think hes going to go all out for revenge too.

----------


## littlemo

I reckon the shocking twist will be that Bradley tells Stacey he's in love with her, making her crazy at herself, for what she's done (not a shocking twist for the audience, but for Stacey). It seems that the two of them will become closer, and that Stacey will feel jealous about him and Lydia, so perhaps he comes to the conclusion that he should try again with Stacey. The webcam could suggest this also.

If Bradley knows what Stacey's like inside, he'll know why she's done it. But most likely it's not something he can sweep under the carpet. 

I've been thinking about this possible drug storyline, and I reckon that could bring Bradley and Stacey back together. I reckon it's something Lydia would walk away from, and Stacey would stick around for. Although him going into drugs would probably be partly to do with her anyway, so she'd more than likely feel guilty.

----------


## Joy2286

> I reckon the shocking twist will be that Bradley tells Stacey he's in love with her, making her crazy at herself, for what she's done (not a shocking twist for the audience, but for Stacey). It seems that the two of them will become closer, and that Stacey will feel jealous about him and Lydia, so perhaps he comes to the conclusion that he should try again with Stacey. The webcam could suggest this also.
> 
> If Bradley knows what Stacey's like inside, he'll know why she's done it. But most likely it's not something he can sweep under the carpet. 
> 
> I've been thinking about this possible drug storyline, and I reckon that could bring Bradley and Stacey back together. I reckon it's something Lydia would walk away from, and Stacey would stick around for. Although him going into drugs would probably be partly to do with her anyway, so she'd more than likely feel guilty.


Wouldn't surprise me at all actually! We all know he wants her back. I actually think what'll happen will be Lydia will start to want to get more serious perhaps and Bradley will still be wound up about Stacey and say to Lydia he can't go out with her cos he's still in love with Stacey and then go over to Stacey's and tell her he wants her back. Something's gotta happen for them to be having that convo on the webcam. It's certainly going to make for very exciting viewing whatever happens!

I said earlier on Digital Spy that I really don't like the sound of this drug storyline but if it means seeing more of Charlie on my screen I can't really complain

----------


## littlemo

> Wouldn't surprise me at all actually! We all know he wants her back. I actually think what'll happen will be Lydia will start to want to get more serious perhaps and Bradley will still be wound up about Stacey and say to Lydia he can't go out with her cos he's still in love with Stacey and then go over to Stacey's and tell her he wants her back. Something's gotta happen for them to be having that convo on the webcam. It's certainly going to make for very exciting viewing whatever happens!
> 
> I said earlier on Digital Spy that I really don't like the sound of this drug storyline but if it means seeing more of Charlie on my screen I can't really complain


Yah! I can't wait! It all seems to be coming together. I really do think that Bradley and Stacey will get back together, towards the end of Jan. Then perhaps in Feb, the affair will come out. 

Don't want their relationship to be broken up, but as you say, it's exciting viewing! And it's not like they can never get back together. You have to have some drama in a soap haven't you?!

----------


## Joy2286

You do indeed! 

And yeah I think that's most likely what'll happen. Stacey's plan for revenge would work so much better if they got back together cos Bradley can't really get that upset about her sleeping with Max if they're on a break so to speak. It'd hurt him much more if she actually cheated on him- even though I'd be fuming with her for treating my boy so badly!  :Angry:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## littlemo

> You do indeed! 
> 
> And yeah I think that's most likely what'll happen. Stacey's plan for revenge would work so much better if they got back together cos Bradley can't really get that upset about her sleeping with Max if they're on a break so to speak. It'd hurt him much more if she actually cheated on him- even though I'd be fuming with her for treating my boy so badly!



I hope Stacey doesn't cheat on Bradley. That would be awful! I'd think that she'd break it off with Max, if she was to continue a relationship with him. She does love Bradley, and she's made it clear before she wouldn't cheat on him. Unless they are going to have Stacey fall for Max. I hope that doesn't happen.

I think it'd be hurtful for Bradley if he found out Stacey had had sex with his dad, (if they were in a relationship), even if it happened while they weren't together. Please don't Stacey!

----------


## Joy2286

> I hope Stacey doesn't cheat on Bradley. That would be awful! I'd think that she'd break it off with Max, if she was to continue a relationship with him. She does love Bradley, and she's made it clear before she wouldn't cheat on him. Unless they are going to have Stacey fall for Max. I hope that doesn't happen.
> 
> I think it'd be hurtful for Bradley if he found out Stacey had had sex with his dad, (if they were in a relationship), even if it happened while they weren't together. Please don't Stacey!


I hope she doesn't either because I actually think her cheating on him would most likely ruin any chance at all of them getting back together, given Bradley's obviously strong views on fidelity. I don't think Stacey would fall for Max in that way tbh- she just sees him as someone to provide her with a bit of love and comfort when no-one else will

----------


## Nigella harman

> You do indeed! 
> 
> And yeah I think that's most likely what'll happen. Stacey's plan for revenge would work so much better if they got back together cos Bradley can't really get that upset about her sleeping with Max if they're on a break so to speak. It'd hurt him much more if she actually cheated on him- even though I'd be fuming with her for treating my boy so badly!


You two are a pair of old romantics! :Wub:  I dont know what to say,cause i know you want it all to end well,but i just know there isnt a cat in hells chance. :Wal2l:  The only way they will put them back together,is if the powers that be know that the public arent happy.Like they did with Sonia and Martin after the Naomi shocker!!!The problem is,people who like Lacey and Charlie will defend the story,even if they dont like it,and so the powers that be get what they want.I cant see how unless a miracle like that happens,Bradley will go within 10 feet of stacey when this comes out,sorry guys.Hes gonna know that he lost his dad cause of her,and hes not gonna like it,remember his interview,when he finds out he wants Bradley to get mean.We have to let them know we arent happy.Or else,they are done for.(Thankfully the majority seem to hate it! :Lol:  )But looking at the way Martin deals with Sonia this week when he thinks he lost his Mum cause of her,and bearing in mind its the same people making this stuff happen,I think its going to be nasty,great viewing,but really bad for us Bracey fans.In all honest it the whole dragging it out thing that is making it worse. :Wal2l:  I think,if it carries on the way it is,they will be totally seperate come summer,and nothing to do with each other.

----------


## Joy2286

> You two are a pair of old romantics! I dont know what to say,cause i know you want it all to end well,but i just know there isnt a cat in hells chance. The only way they will put them back together,is if the powers that be know that the public arent happy.Like they did with Sonia and Martin after the Naomi shocker!!!The problem is,people who like Lacey and Charlie will defend the story,even if they dont like it,and so the powers that be get what they want.I cant see how unless a miracle like that happens,Bradley will go within 10 feet of stacey when this comes out,sorry guys.Hes gonna know that he lost his dad cause of her,and hes not gonna like it,remember his interview,when he finds out he wants Bradley to get mean.We have to let them know we arent happy.Or else,they are done for.(Thankfully the majority seem to hate it! )But looking at the way Martin deals with Sonia this week when he thinks he lost his Mum cause of her,and bearing in mind its the same people making this stuff happen,I think its going to be nasty,great viewing,but really bad for us Bracey fans.In all honest it the whole dragging it out thing that is making it worse. I think,if it carries on the way it is,they will be totally seperate come summer,and nothing to do with each other.



You could well be right but I don't think any of us can really predict how this storyline is going to pan out until it happens. A lot will ride on Bradley's reaction when he finds out and there are various characteristics to his personality that mean he could react in several different ways. Whatever happens I don't think he'll forgive Max easily, if at all. However he could react to Stacey in two ways- he could revert to the kind and honest Bradders who arrived in Albert Square and admit he is partly to blame and they have a big heart to heart and he forgives her or.. he could absolutely blow his top and never want anything to do with her again given how strongly he feels about what Max did to Rachel. Thing is Bradley keeps changing between Mr Nice Guy and Mr "I'm Going To Look After Number 1" and we can't predict which frame of mind he will be in when it all comes out

----------


## littlemo

Don't your gonna make me cry in a minute! :Crying:  Sorry that was directed at Nigella. lol.

I doubt it'll ever be the same, but I think a way of bringing Bradley and Stacey back together, is to have Bradley go down the same destructive path as she is. Like if the drugs stuff happens. They could have a different kind of relationship, rather than loving and sweet, it could be bitter and twisted. Like Charlie and Tracey in Corrie! lol. 

Maybe not what people want, but it could be interesting.

----------


## littlemo

> You could well be right but I don't think any of us can really predict how this storyline is going to pan out until it happens. A lot will ride on Bradley's reaction when he finds out and there are various characteristics to his personality that mean he could react in several different ways. Whatever happens I don't think he'll forgive Max easily, if at all. However he could react to Stacey in two ways- he could revert to the kind and honest Bradders who arrived in Albert Square and admit he is partly to blame and they have a big heart to heart and he forgives her or.. he could absolutely blow his top and never want anything to do with her again given how strongly he feels about what Max did to Rachel. Thing is Bradley keeps changing between Mr Nice Guy and Mr "I'm Going To Look After Number 1" and we can't predict which frame of mind he will be in when it all comes out


I wonder how long in advance the actors know how the storylines are going to pan out?! cause I remember reading an interview with Lacey (before xmas) saying that she doesn't think there gonna get back together, cause of Max. But then Charlie said in another interview that it's good that they are breaking up when they are young, cause they can get back together later on. It did sound from that, that their relationship was going to end, but here with us talking about the possibility of them getting back together (for a short time before, the affairs revealed). Do you think (if in fact it is going to happen) they knew that?!

Most likely they did get the the scripts for now, before xmas, do you think?! I don't know. 

I suppose in a soap nothing can be taken for granted. Just cause it seems impossible at the time, it doesn't mean that things can't be sorted out. 

I think the problem with Bradley is that he knows Stacey too well. An affair with some random bloke, he could probably see his way past it, but with his dad, he would know that she did it for revenge, and she manipulated and lied to get what she wanted. I don't think he wants to be with somebody like that. He's been disgusted with her on several occassions for the stuff she's done. But I think before he could see past them, but this is really too much!

It's not just the one incident either is it?! If she can do this, what else is she capable of?! He'll most likely be thinking, If they have another row, what would she do next?! You can't really be with such a loose canon, if your trying to maintain a career can you?!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Don't your gonna make me cry in a minute! Sorry that was directed at Nigella. lol.
> 
> I doubt it'll ever be the same, but I think a way of bringing Bradley and Stacey back together, is to have Bradley go down the same destructive path as she is. Like if the drugs stuff happens. They could have a different kind of relationship, rather than loving and sweet, it could be bitter and twisted. Like Charlie and Tracey in Corrie! lol. 
> 
> Maybe not what people want, but it could be interesting.


Oh,I dont wanna upset anyone :Sad:  ,I hate the way this is going,but.But the hopeful thing is the viewers reaction.They hate it,thats a huge plus.Thats the only way we can get things back on track.As for them both getting mean,i have thought of that too little mo!it could be the way it pans out,just so they keep Lacey happy,i just wish she hadnt said anything in the first place. :Wal2l: The viewers are the ones that lose out,after all.Quick edit,little mo,I got the impression,Charlie saying they could get back together at some later date was a kind of buffer,they were told to say,they had both said "no chance" and obviously the viewers werent happy,so they then said ,"er well maybe...."Thats why we need to stand our ground!!We voted for them,and made it clear,the one thing the public were happy with was them,and they have totally disregarded us,and done exactly what the viewers didnt want,hence,the backlash.This is the fallout from the abortion.This was decided long ago,i guess when Lacey first said she wanted out,then we get the abortion,then the painful to watch scenes to make us sick of them,gradually,slowly but surely they had less and less scenes together,and then bang,theyre over.I guess they under estimated how much the public enjoyed watching them,we wont give up!the Bradley and Stacey forums are busier than ever!We want them back.

----------


## Joy2286

> I think the problem with Bradley is that he knows Stacey too well. An affair with some random bloke, he could probably see his way past it, but with his dad, he would know that she did it for revenge, and she manipulated and lied to get what she wanted. I don't think he wants to be with somebody like that. He's been disgusted with her on several occassions for the stuff she's done. But I think before he could see past them, but this is really too much!
> 
> It's not just the one incident either is it?! If she can do this, what else is she capable of?! He'll most likely be thinking, If they have another row, what would she do next?! You can't really be with such a loose canon, if your trying to maintain a career can you?!


I can see what you're getting at there Little Mo but does Bradley know Stacey well enough to realise that her affair with Max was more a cry for him to love her again than anything else? The question is whether Bradley will be willing to accept responsibility for his role in what's gone on. He's not entirely innocent here and he was effectively the one who started the ball rolling by forcing Stacey into the abortion. 

If he truly loves Stacey then I think he'll learn to juggle his personal and professional lives and also I think there will have to be some compromises made on Stacey's side so that she realises Bradley is only so into his career so he can give them a better life and she will have to learn to accept that there will be times when he will need to put work first.


I do agree with your earlier post too though- I think something major is going to have to happen to one of them in order to bring them back together and to me the most likely option would be Sean beating Bradley to a pulp after finding out about the abortion

----------


## Nigella harman

> Originally Posted by littlemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the problem with Bradley is that he knows Stacey too well. An affair with some random bloke, he could probably see his way past it, but with his dad, he would know that she did it for revenge, and she manipulated and lied to get what she wanted. I don't think he wants to be with somebody like that. He's been disgusted with her on several occassions for the stuff she's done. But I think before he could see past them, but this is really too much!
> 
> It's not just the one incident either is it?! If she can do this, what else is she capable of?! He'll most likely be thinking, If they have another row, what would she do next?! You can't really be with such a loose canon, if your trying to maintain a career can you?!
> 
> ...


Bradley does lose his Dad,thats a lot to accept.Shes pushing it too far,dont forget,he wanted to disown his dad,after the Gemma affair.He was abandoned as a 5 year old for another woman,Bradley blamed himself,and now Max is doing it again,but with the girl he loves...this is the ultimate betrayal,Stacey knows this.

----------

Joy2286 (04-01-2007)

----------


## Joy2286

> Bradley does lose his Dad,thats a lot to accept.Shes pushing it too far,dont forget,he wanted to disown his dad,after the Gemma affair.He was abandoned as a 5 year old for another woman,Bradley blamed himself,and now Max is doing it again,but with the girl he loves...this is the ultimate betrayal,Stacey knows this.


Very good point Nigella! Thanks for reminding me of that! Max did try and come back but Rachel told him where to go and he gave up trying so yeah- you're right- to all intents and purposes he did abandon Bradley. Grrrr at Stacey. I know she can be a bit of a cow at times but it's totally out of character for her to be so harsh especially to "the only person she's ever loved"  :Angry:   although there is a saying that the people we hurt the most are the people we love the most. Sadly Nigella everything you're saying seems to make more and more sense and a reunion seems less and less likely of happening! Damn!

----------

Nigella harman (04-01-2007)

----------


## littlemo

> I can see what you're getting at there Little Mo but does Bradley know Stacey well enough to realise that her affair with Max was more a cry for him to love her again than anything else? The question is whether Bradley will be willing to accept responsibility for his role in what's gone on. He's not entirely innocent here and he was effectively the one who started the ball rolling by forcing Stacey into the abortion. 
> 
> If he truly loves Stacey then I think he'll learn to juggle his personal and professional lives and also I think there will have to be some compromises made on Stacey's side so that she realises Bradley is only so into his career so he can give them a better life and she will have to learn to accept that there will be times when he will need to put work first.
> 
> I do agree with your earlier post too though- I think something major is going to have to happen to one of them in order to bring them back together and to me the most likely option would be Sean beating Bradley to a pulp after finding out about the abortion


Bradley did admit to Max that he had hurt Stacey, but I don't think he'll see that as an excuse for her to do the things she's done. I doubt Bradley realises how messed up she actually is about it. He could just think she's Stacey being Stacey, stamping her feet when she doesn't get her own way! I think Bradley can be quite harsh at times. 

I'm not sure Stacey wants the life that Bradley wants to give her now. She's not happy with the way he has progressed in his career. I'm sure she's proud of him in her own way, but it's not really what she wants out of life. They are in two different worlds, really aren't they?! I think both of them were too scared to talk about it, because there thoughts on the subject, would probably lead to them splitting up. 

If Bradley brings himself down to her level, he'd regret it (we know he won't do that, from the abortion situation). And she doesn't like him changing her into something she's not, she's made that clear. So what can they do?!

----------


## Joy2286

> Bradley did admit to Max that he had hurt Stacey, but I don't think he'll see that as an excuse for her to do the things she's done. I doubt Bradley realises how messed up she actually is about it. He could just think she's Stacey being Stacey, stamping her feet when she doesn't get her own way! I think Bradley can be quite harsh at times. 
> 
> I'm not sure Stacey wants the life that Bradley wants to give her now. She's not happy with the way he has progressed in his career. I'm sure she's proud of him in her own way, but it's not really what she wants out of life. They are in two different worlds, really aren't they?! I think both of them were too scared to talk about it, because there thoughts on the subject, would probably lead to them splitting up. 
> 
> If Bradley brings himself down to her level, he'd regret it (we know he won't do that, from the abortion situation). And she doesn't like him changing her into something she's not, she's made that clear. So what can they do?!


Nothing dammit! Looks like Nigella could well be right! Such a shame- they were so good together  :Crying:  

Although Stacey wanting to go to Bradley's party and saying she was gonna wear the dress he'd bought her and asking what everyone was wearing so she didn't look out of place showed that she was willing to make an effort for him. If Bradley started to realise that his own feelings were more important than what his colleagues might think of him then perhaps between them they could come to some kind of compromise.

----------


## Nigella harman

I honestly think the best thing we can do is join the ranks!There are a hell of a lot more people out there who hate this story than who like it,if they know how much we all hate it,they want this to work dont they,look at the Sonia incident,one minute a lesbian,next straight.That was people power!!! :Lol:  I dont care if its ridiculous and unrealistic,as long as they put them back together and get rid of this AWFUL storyline the public hate then............who knows,we may stand a chance(Damn busters music playing in the background!!! :Lol:  )

----------


## littlemo

> Bradley does lose his Dad,thats a lot to accept.Shes pushing it too far,dont forget,he wanted to disown his dad,after the Gemma affair.He was abandoned as a 5 year old for another woman,Bradley blamed himself,and now Max is doing it again,but with the girl he loves...this is the ultimate betrayal,Stacey knows this.


God it's so sad! 

Do you remember when Stacey was talking to Bradley before they slept together for the first time? asking him whether he was going to leave her, and talking about 'Sean', about how people abandon you, without an explanation. And Bradley was thinking about Max and he was really sad. 

It was such an emotional scene! 

Plus all that stuff at the abortion clinic, where Bradley poured his heart out to her, about Max. He was harsh about the abortion, but you could see that there was some genuine emotion there. 

Yeah, I think Stacey's the one that probably knows the most about how Bradley feels about his dad. 

God EE is good! But please don't destroy Bradley and Stacey!

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah- I think that's what Bradley was getting at when he was saying to Max how inside him and Stacey weren't that different at all. They have a lot more in common than people realise as both of them were abandoned young by people they loved and both were reunited with those people pretty soon aftern each other. Also both of them feel pretty similarly about it- they both want to forgive Sean and Max but deep down the bitterness is still there to an extent.

I agree- Stacey is the only person Bradley has ever opened up to about his feelings towards Max. As far as the abortion was concerned I don't think Bradley was thinking so much about the immediate effect it would have on Stacey but he was thinking he was doing it to protect her in the future because he didn't want to risk turning into Max and hurting her and their baby like Max had hurt him and Rachel. This was confirmed when he told Max his biggest fear was ending up like him. 

Anyway on that note I am gonig to head to bedfordshire- night ladies.

----------


## littlemo

> Nothing dammit! Looks like Nigella could well be right! Such a shame- they were so good together  
> 
> Although Stacey wanting to go to Bradley's party and saying she was gonna wear the dress he'd bought her and asking what everyone was wearing so she didn't look out of place showed that she was willing to make an effort for him. If Bradley started to realise that his own feelings were more important than what his colleagues might think of him then perhaps between them they could come to some kind of compromise.


Yeah, if she'd worn that dress, I bet she would have looked incredible! It would have blown Lyida out the water! lol. Stacey looks great when she's not even trying, mixed with her bubbly personality, it would have been a breath of fresh air.  :Smile:  

Of course Bradley probably wouldn't have been happy with her anyway. And would have felt embarrassed at something she did. Breathing probably! lol

----------


## Joy2286

OMG! She'd have looked stunning in that dress! I agree- Lacey/ Stacey is one of the most naturally pretty girls I've ever seen! She even looks great in pyjamas when she's meant to have just got out of bed for goodness' sake! *face turns green*

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah- I think that's what Bradley was getting at when he was saying to Max how inside him and Stacey weren't that different at all. They have a lot more in common than people realise as both of them were abandoned young by people they loved and both were reunited with those people pretty soon aftern each other. Also both of them feel pretty similarly about it- they both want to forgive Sean and Max but deep down the bitterness is still there to an extent.
> 
> Anyway on that note I am gonig to head to bedfordshire- night ladies.


Nite!  :Smile:  

Yeah, they do seem to have similar feelings about Sean and Max. Poor little mites! 

Although I reckon if Jean abusing Sean is true, Stacey will end up seeing the Sean situation in a different light. Whereas Bradley will always be left with the fact that Max cared more about 'getting his leg over' than he did about him. 

I feel sorry for both Bradley and Stacey. They are very wounded characters.

----------


## littlemo

> OMG! She'd have looked stunning in that dress! I agree- Lacey/ Stacey is one of the most naturally pretty girls I've ever seen! She even looks great in pyjamas when she's meant to have just got out of bed for goodness' sake! *face turns green*


Yeah, that's what Stacey should have done. Instead of looking out for revenge, she should have gone there, all done up, looking amazing, and taken everybody's breath away. Bradley might be angry, but I'm sure his heart would have melted after a bit. He really should have shown her a bit more respect! I did feel quite angry at him at the time.

But the difference between  Bradley and Max, is that Bradley can see hidden depths to Stacey. And he doesn't want everybody to see what she portrays on the outside. Max fancies her rotten, and doesn't want to see anything she's got in the inside. 

I thought it was quite amusing when Bradley was trying to explain his deep feelings for Stacey to Max (how they were the same on the inside), and Max's reply was 'yeah she's a very attractive girl'. lol. 

Her attractiveness had nothing to do with what he was trying to say. It's like, asking Max to understand feelings, is ridiculous. He doesn't have a clue, about what kind of relationship him and Stacey have. Max is like, on another planet lol.

Bradley said 'do you understand?' to Max, as well. And he was like yeah. And then he went on to make that stupid comment. Bradley ignored it, but, really Max just doesn't have a clue!

I pity Tanya, really I do!

----------


## littlemo

I've done another script if your interested. On Stacey and Max's affair being revealed! It's on the script thread now.  :Smile:  

I haven't done one for a long time, but I felt the urge tonight! lol.

----------


## Joy2286

> Yeah, that's what Stacey should have done. Instead of looking out for revenge, she should have gone there, all done up, looking amazing, and taken everybody's breath away. Bradley might be angry, but I'm sure his heart would have melted after a bit. He really should have shown her a bit more respect! I did feel quite angry at him at the time.
> 
> But the difference between  Bradley and Max, is that Bradley can see hidden depths to Stacey. And he doesn't want everybody to see what she portrays on the outside. Max fancies her rotten, and doesn't want to see anything she's got in the inside. 
> 
> I thought it was quite amusing when Bradley was trying to explain his deep feelings for Stacey to Max (how they were the same on the inside), and Max's reply was 'yeah she's a very attractive girl'. lol. 
> 
> Her attractiveness had nothing to do with what he was trying to say. It's like, asking Max to understand feelings, is ridiculous. He doesn't have a clue, about what kind of relationship him and Stacey have. Max is like, on another planet lol.
> 
> Bradley said 'do you understand?' to Max, as well. And he was like yeah. And then he went on to make that stupid comment. Bradley ignored it, but, really Max just doesn't have a clue!
> ...


Hahaha! When you put it like that Max sounds scarily like my Dad lol! Only sees things from his point of view! I agree with you- I think Bradley wants everyone to see the kind and caring Stacey he fell in love with but she's reluctant to show that side of her character to many people apart from him because she doesn't like people getting too close.

And yeah- had Stacey turned up at the party looking amazing and conducted herself accordingly rather than going in all guns blazing and having a go at Bradley and showing him up in front of everyone they might not have had such a disastrous fall out- yes I'm sure Bradley would have got some kind of backlash for lying to her when they got home but it would have been more likely to have been resolved amicably than it was.

Ooooh I'll head over to read ur script now!

----------


## Nigella harman

Ive got 2 mins to post,im sooo busy,but i just saw that TV easy are saying the affair is over the end of Jan,cause Bradders finds out,he keeps it quiet from Tanya for now,but i think its going to be when he gets mean and is out for revenge,he also gets beaten up by Sean :Angry:   cause of the abortion!This storyline is apparently just a small part of a huge storyline coming up in the summer between Max and Jim! :Smile:

----------

tobyrory (05-01-2007)

----------


## littlemo

> Ive got 2 mins to post,im sooo busy,but i just saw that TV easy are saying the affair is over the end of Jan,cause Bradders finds out,he keeps it quiet from Tanya for now,but i think its going to be when he gets mean and is out for revenge,he also gets beaten up by Sean  cause of the abortion!This storyline is apparently just a small part of a huge storyline coming up in the summer between Max and Jim!


Really! In Tv Easy, does it actually say that Bradley finds out, and that he keeps it secret from Tanya?!

God I thought he'd tell her straight away. I know he might not want to hurt her. But it's not something you could keep quiet about really is it?!

Just read it on Talk Walford. Wow! God Bradley keeping quiet about something like that. It must take a lot! 

Was there anymore detail about how he finds out?!

----------


## littlemo

You know, I reckon it would be possible for Bradley and Stacey to come back from this. If Bradley decides to string this one out, for revenge. It could end up that he realises that he loves her too much to go through with it. 

Look at Jane and Ian, Ian wanted her to pay for the stuff with Grant, but once it came out he realised he wanted her too much. And Sharon and Grant, when she came back to humiliate him (after how he treated her over the Phil situation), but ended up not going through with it, cause she loved him too much. 

But maybe EE have decided they've done this too much!

----------


## littlemo

Also Stacey isn't going to tell Bradley about Max is she?! So he'll probably see it, as her lying to his face the whole time. 

I am so looking forward to this!  :Smile: 

Have I got my wires crossed?! Does Bradley tell Stacey he knows?!

----------


## megan999

I'm confused. I thought the whole idea of Stacey having an affair with Max was to get revenge on Bradley for the abortion, dumping her, etc etc. Don't tell me she actually cares for Max now?!  :Sick:  :Sick:  Won't she want Bradley to find out about her and Max in an explosive storyline?? :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

> I'm confused. I thought the whole idea of Stacey having an affair with Max was to get revenge on Bradley for the abortion, dumping her, etc etc. Don't tell me she actually cares for Max now?!  Won't she want Bradley to find out about her and Max in an explosive storyline??


Maybe Bradley finds out due to Stacey's games?! 

The spoilers said that she left a memento for Max in his bedroom, after she leaves. Maybe it's more stuff like that, that makes Bradley suspicious.

I am also confused though. Someone said the affair's over due to Bradley finding out. But I got the impression that Stacey ended it. I don't know.

----------


## Joy2286

Oooooooooh whatever happens this all sounds very exciting! I'm actually enjoying this storyline a lot more than I thought I would! I'm dying to see what happens and live in hope that Bracey will eventually get back together even though it seems a rather unlikely prospect atm. 

My only answer as to why Bradley keeps quiet would be the same reason he kept quiet about Gemma- he doesn't want his sisters to suffer like he did

----------


## littlemo

> My only answer as to why Bradley keeps quiet would be the same reason he kept quiet about Gemma- he doesn't want his sisters to suffer like he did


Maybe Bradley wants to be the one dishing out the revenge! If Tanya got to Max first, he'd be out of the door, probably never to be seen again.

I am so excited! This is going to be amazing!

----------


## Joy2286

> Originally Posted by Joy2286
> 
> 
> My only answer as to why Bradley keeps quiet would be the same reason he kept quiet about Gemma- he doesn't want his sisters to suffer like he did
> 
> 
> Maybe Bradley wants to be the one dishing out the revenge! If Tanya got to Max first, he'd be out of the door, probably never to be seen again.
> 
> I am so excited! This is going to be amazing!


That's a possibility also! Aaaaaaaaaargh I can't wait to see it all unfold! And you just know it's going to be brilliantly acted by all concerned so it's going to make for great telly!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Originally Posted by littlemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Joy2286
> ...


Deffo!This is more like it,Stacey trys to cool it next week,with sean sniffing around,i get the impression,hes getting in her way(plan wise).I think he must find out when he gets beaten up,we keep seeing them say that they get caught cos max is getting more and more careless,maybe Bradley over hears them,(say pub toilet,)Stacey leaves,he confronts max,then max goes home in a panic,and As Bradders leaves the pub Sean gets hold of him? :Searchme: 
either way,Im glad Bradley seems to take control,Im sure ive seen spoilers,come to think of it saying they get too daring in the pub,and then the next ones say,Max feels guilty and avoids Stacey.?Could that be it?????

----------


## Joy2286

I don't know! I have a theory that Sean might discover Max & Stacey first and then tell Bradley as he is lying in a hospital bed after Sean has beaten him to a pulp over the abortion just to stick the knife in even more!

----------


## littlemo

> I don't know! I have a theory that Sean might discover Max & Stacey first and then tell Bradley as he is lying in a hospital bed after Sean has beaten him to a pulp over the abortion just to stick the knife in even more!


Does Bradley actually end up in hospital over this?! I thought Sean just punched him?

----------


## Joy2286

I'm just guessing cos on the webcam a few weeks ago there was an ambulance outside the Vic so I'm guessing it might have something to do with this but then again I could be putting 2 and 2 together and getting 5!

----------


## littlemo

> I'm just guessing cos on the webcam a few weeks ago there was an ambulance outside the Vic so I'm guessing it might have something to do with this but then again I could be putting 2 and 2 together and getting 5!


You may be right. But there was also a webcam snippet with Stacey talking to Sean about punching someone. And now I think it could be Bradley. From the conversation it doesn't seem like it's that serious. 

Although again it's guess work.  :Smile:

----------


## Joy2286

Another case of wait and see methinks!

----------


## littlemo

I feel like I'm following you round the boards, like a puppy dog! lol. Joy.  :Smile:  

Where is everyone else?! lol. 

I'm glad Max stayed with Tanya tonight, I felt sorry for Stacey stuck there, but that's where he should be. 

There hasn't been any Bradley for a few days now has there?! I am getting withdrawl symptoms lol.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Originally Posted by Joy2286
> 
> 
> I'm just guessing cos on the webcam a few weeks ago there was an ambulance outside the Vic so I'm guessing it might have something to do with this but then again I could be putting 2 and 2 together and getting 5!
> 
> 
> You may be right. But there was also a webcam snippet with Stacey talking to Sean about punching someone. And now I think it could be Bradley. From the conversation it doesn't seem like it's that serious. 
> 
> Although again it's guess work.


No!!!He punches the decoy date builder,this is later on,and there was an ambulance,but we also know deano has his accident,but that was earlier than the crash,so i think the ambulance is for Bradders,I am actually quite pleased he is being taken away from Stacey,People who originally defended the idea of this storyline are now saying shes fast becoming a crap character,I fear she may have done serious damage to stacey,and i have to agree.This is not looking good.The sooner Bradleys ties are cut with her the better,and in all fairness,Shirley Wicks delivered a far superior version of Kat tonight.Stacey is starting to look like she doesnt belong,.If she hasnt got Bradley,Ruby or Jean,then whats her point.?Wake up Eastenders. :Angry:

----------


## Joy2286

> I feel like I'm following you round the boards, like a puppy dog! lol. Joy.  
> 
> Where is everyone else?! lol. 
> 
> I'm glad Max stayed with Tanya tonight, I felt sorry for Stacey stuck there, but that's where he should be. 
> 
> There hasn't been any Bradley for a few days now has there?! I am getting withdrawl symptoms lol.


Yeah I initially felt sorry for Stace but I think she knew that Max had to be with his family. He did the right thing essentially.

I know! Where's my boy gone? I'm missing him!  :Crying:

----------


## littlemo

> No!!!He punches the decoy date builder,this is later on,and there was an ambulance,but we also know deano has his accident,but that was earlier than the crash,so i think the ambulance is for Bradders,I am actually quite pleased he is being taken away from Stacey,People who originally defended the idea of this storyline are now saying shes fast becoming a crap character,I fear she may have done serious damage to stacey,and i have to agree.This is not looking good.The sooner Bradleys ties are cut with her the better,and in all fairness,Shirley Wicks delivered a far superior version of Kat tonight.Stacey is starting to look like she doesnt belong,.If she hasnt got Bradley,Ruby or Jean,then whats her point.?Wake up Eastenders.


God! Stacey certainly creates tension wherever she goes doesn't she?! lol. 

I still like her. I think she's great! 

The way she's treating everybody at the moment isn't, but it's just one side of her. 

I still feel sympathy for her, even though she's ruining everyone else's lives. I think that proves how good an actress/character she is. 

Once this Sean/Jean thing starts up again, we'll get to see her revert back to the emotional stuff. I don't think this will last that long.

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah I agree Little Mo- you can't hide the real you for too long and eventually Stacey's "I don't care about anyone, I couldn't give a monkeys" persona that she's portraying will slip.

And totally agree- Lacey Turner is an amazing actress- especially for an 18 year old. Hope she wins more awards this year

----------


## Siobhan

Was it just me or did EE try to make Stacey look so much like Kat last night??? she was a picture of her and she has developed the Kat "I don't give a monkeys but really I do" attitude too

----------


## Nigella harman

> Originally Posted by Nigella harman
> 
> 
> No!!!He punches the decoy date builder,this is later on,and there was an ambulance,but we also know deano has his accident,but that was earlier than the crash,so i think the ambulance is for Bradders,I am actually quite pleased he is being taken away from Stacey,People who originally defended the idea of this storyline are now saying shes fast becoming a crap character,I fear she may have done serious damage to stacey,and i have to agree.This is not looking good.The sooner Bradleys ties are cut with her the better,and in all fairness,Shirley Wicks delivered a far superior version of Kat tonight.Stacey is starting to look like she doesnt belong,.If she hasnt got Bradley,Ruby or Jean,then whats her point.?Wake up Eastenders.
> 
> 
> God! Stacey certainly creates tension wherever she goes doesn't she?! lol. 
> 
> I still like her. I think she's great! 
> ...


Hopefully they will see the reaction from the viewers,cause this is meant to be Stacey,the real Stacey.Ruby hasnt gone on a temporary holiday,Bradley hasnt called for a little time apart,they are both no longer to be included in her life,and next to go is Jean! :Sad:  Will Stacey still run around after her mum when she finds out this secret,I cant see it,so Stacey is left with Sean,the person she didnt want to squat in Jakes house with because she wanted to feel wanted.Emotional Stacey is on her way out.The whole point of this is to take her back to the first Stacey we met,who had no one,and was angry,its not just a coincidence she is acting this way,this is the new Stacey.I think the only awards Lacey will be picking up for Stacey this year are for best bitch!!and shes got strong competition there,that girl on hollyoaks and of course,Patsy Kensit.Edit,it seems that Paris was right about Stacey and Max sleeping together twice,so it seems the Jean/Sean thing is happening.*Oh lord!Ive just seen a spoiler saying that when Max is with Stacey one day,because hes more interested in giving her one than looking after his own kids,hes late to pick Abby up and she ends up injured in Deanos car accident.*

----------


## littlemo

I disagree, I don't think her attitude at the moment is the 'real' Stacey. She's just emotionally wounded, and wants to get revenge on the people who have hurt her. She still cares about her family, she's not all bad.

She's got a lot of growing up to do. She's streetwise, but I don't think she's mature.

I knew someone like her (not to the extent as Stacey is). But people who end up taking care of their supposed care givers, at a young age, can go off the rails. You can pull yourself back from it though. And I think Stacey can too.

----------


## Nigella harman

> I disagree, I don't think her attitude at the moment is the 'real' Stacey. She's just emotionally wounded, and wants to get revenge on the people who have hurt her. She still cares about her family, she's not all bad.
> 
> She's got a lot of growing up to do. She's streetwise, but I don't think she's mature.
> 
> I knew someone like her (not to the extent as Stacey is). But people who end up taking care of their supposed care givers, at a young age, can go off the rails. You can pull yourself back from it though. And I think Stacey can too.


Lacey Turner said this is the real Stacey in Woman magazine.Thats why im calling her that.Its not my opinion,to be honest i think the real Stacey is the one from last year,thats why its sooo frustrating to watch,and i guess why it isnt working. :Smile:  As for the caring bit,I had to look after my Mum,she wasnt far off Jean,but in a different way,which is why i empathise with Stacey a lot,but this isnt Stacey,my problem is with the producers who have made such a mess of this and totally ignored public opinion.Not with Stacey,she just does as shes told!!being as shes not real!!! :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

> Lacey Turner said this is the real Stacey in Woman magazine.Thats why im calling her that.Its not my opinion,to be honest i think the real Stacey is the one from last year,thats why its sooo frustrating to watch,and i guess why it isnt working. As for the caring bit,I had to look after my Mum,she wasnt far off Jean,but in a different way,which is why i empathise with Stacey a lot,but this isnt Stacey,my problem is with the producers who have made such a mess of this and totally ignored public opinion.Not with Stacey,she just does as shes told!!being as shes not real!!!


Right. Yeah it's probably just Lacey's opinion though, as well. Who knows what the writers have planned for her. The actors only know so far in advance.

I empathise with Stacey as well, for similar reasons. I don't think she's going to stay hard once Bradley finds out. He knows her.

----------


## Joy2286

> I disagree, I don't think her attitude at the moment is the 'real' Stacey. She's just emotionally wounded, and wants to get revenge on the people who have hurt her. She still cares about her family, she's not all bad.
> 
> She's got a lot of growing up to do. She's streetwise, but I don't think she's mature.
> 
> I knew someone like her (not to the extent as Stacey is). But people who end up taking care of their supposed care givers, at a young age, can go off the rails. You can pull yourself back from it though. And I think Stacey can too.



I agree with you Little Mo- Stacey's had to deal with things that are hard for most people even twice her age to deal with and she's had to grow up fast but because she's still young there's still a lot she has to learn.

----------


## Nigella harman

> Originally Posted by littlemo
> 
> 
> I disagree, I don't think her attitude at the moment is the 'real' Stacey. She's just emotionally wounded, and wants to get revenge on the people who have hurt her. She still cares about her family, she's not all bad.
> 
> She's got a lot of growing up to do. She's streetwise, but I don't think she's mature.
> 
> I knew someone like her (not to the extent as Stacey is). But people who end up taking care of their supposed care givers, at a young age, can go off the rails. You can pull yourself back from it though. And I think Stacey can too.
> 
> ...


 :Lol:  I agree with Little Mo!!But,Im talking not as in what i think or what i would like to happen,but what we have been told.I think though that the fact that people refuse to believe she is some kind of Janine character(and rightly so) is a major hurdle/problem for them and that is why this storyline just is not working.For example-Only 2 weeks ago Stacey Slater was the girl who wanted to settle down,move in with her boyfriend,have a family,even though she is very young.Now,only 2 weeks later "sources" at Eastenders who are explaining the 2007 plots are trying to explain Stacey going back for more with Max(she only needed to do it once for revenge) as her way of getting the excitement she craves!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  No matter what problems you have,your wants and needs in life define who you are as a person,they dont just change over night,THIS is why the whole thing isnt making sense.Stacey was one person one day and with a click of the fingers,someone else,revenge aside.Lacey says that she thinks Stacey is a cross between Kat and Janine,she said last year,over and over she wanted Bracey to split because she wanted Stacey to go back to being a bitch,she said this is the real Stacey and that she worries when kids send her letters saying they look up to Stacey cause they really shouldnt!Now that Bracey is over she describes herself as having FUN FUN FUN!,and she is having a ball.She thinks she won her awards last year cause of Staceys gobby nature.She said in that interview i posted before they are splitting because she wanted her to go back to being a bitch.So they seemed to have listened to her.The Stacey i know and love is last years Stacey,the Stacey Lacey loves is the new "real" Stacey.I know a lot of Bracey fans want them back.What the hec happens next,I have no idea!But it is a mess.What do they do,listen to the fans,or listen to Lacey?PS I had no idea,the guy from Hollyoaks was the original Billy Jackson!!!bless. :Lol:

----------


## Joy2286

It's an interesting one isn't it. I think everyone knows the reason Lacey won all those awards last year were because of those fantastic scenes with her and her Mum and the abortion storyline where we saw a totally different side to her- that's the side of Stacey we like and that's why we voted for her to win those awards. It's got nothing to do with Stacey's bitchiness or her gobby nature- but Lacey's talents as an actress- though clearly tptb don't realise that.

----------


## Nigella harman

> It's an interesting one isn't it. I think everyone knows the reason Lacey won all those awards last year were because of those fantastic scenes with her and her Mum and the abortion storyline where we saw a totally different side to her- that's the side of Stacey we like and that's why we voted for her to win those awards. It's got nothing to do with Stacey's bitchiness or her gobby nature- but Lacey's talents as an actress- though clearly tptb don't realise that.


And now worryingly it looks as though Jeans relationship with her could well be in trouble.With all this Sean/Jean business,our friend told us about. :Sad:  I love Jean,cant believe they are doing this to her! :EEK!:

----------


## Joy2286

The more I hear the more it sounds like a car crash waiting to happen-I'm sure it'll be brilliantly done but it's a shame they've chosen to go down this route with an excellent character who could have had so much more potential

----------


## littlemo

Maybe Sean will pull her back from the brink. He's bound to need a lot of support throughout this whole Jean thing, and you can tell Stacey loves her brother to bits.  :Smile:  

It's bound to show a nice side to her character.

----------


## Joy2286

Yeah I can see it bringing Stacey and Sean closer together but then again it might turn Stacey even more against Sean if she's angry with him for leaving her with their Mum when he knew what she was capable of  :Ponder:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Yeah I can see it bringing Stacey and Sean closer together but then again it might turn Stacey even more against Sean if she's angry with him for leaving her with their Mum when he knew what she was capable of


Very good point!In all honesty i think they have got rid of the highly popular duo Ruby and Stacey,Finished the most popular couple in soap,and it looks like damaging the relationship between Stacey and Jean for one reason,to put Stacey right back where she was when she started,on her own and angry,you dont get rid of 3 things that popular for no reason.I think its a huge mistake though,its already really unpopular,i dont remember seeing anyone wanting to see this!crazy!!And if you look,on the storyline poll S and B are right up there with Sharon/Dennis and Get Jonny week,and gaining  all the time.So why axe them Eastenders? :Wal2l:  Any way Joy!did you see Charlie on Just the 2 of us!???

----------


## Joy2286

I know! It's madness I tell you!

OMG yes I did!!!! So fit hahaha! "Alright John!" Loved it! Thought he might have been on at some point so I've been watching all week waiting for that! Jake Wood was in the audience last night but you could tell he was a bit uncomfortable with Vernon interviewing him. Bless the girls who play Lauren and Abi being on there too!

Anyway back to Bracey I was reading the TV guide yesterday and apparently on Thursday Deano embarrasses Bradley and Lydia in the Vic and then on Friday Stacey is touched by a kind gesture from Bradley so I wonder what's going on there  :Ponder:   Are we meant to assume Bradley and Lydia are a couple now or just good friends?

----------


## littlemo

Maybe it's part of Bradley's master plan to get revenge on Stacey for Max? Or is too soon for that?! How long do we have to wait until he finds out?!

----------


## Joy2286

Hmmm nah Bradley doesn't find out until the end of the month. I seem to remember reading something about it being Jean's birthday and he offers to help Stacey with it or something- I guess he's just being friendly bless his heart!

----------


## PR1811

Yes, it's something to do with Jeans birthday, we don't know anything more than that...

----------


## Joy2286

Ah well! I'll just have to tune in- at least I can console myself with the fact that I may actually see him on screen for more than half a second this week!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Ah well! I'll just have to tune in- at least I can console myself with the fact that I may actually see him on screen for more than half a second this week!


Yeah,its getting a bit silly isnt it!!Youd never know it was his breakup too!But hopefully we will get some great stuff later on this month when the poor guy gets his head beaten to a pulp and finds out there isnt many people he can trust in the world! :Crying:  Its so annoying,they are so busy doing this big push for Stacey,again,we dont have a clue whats happening with Bradders,has he got a girlfriend,or not?whats his future hold,will he feature much? :Searchme:  Its as though hes suddenly not important,and lets face it,he is! :Lol:  Whats happening!!!

----------


## Joy2286

It annoys me so much because Charlie is a fantastic actor but time and time again he gets overshadowed by Lacey! He's treated more and more as an auxiliary character and it is so frustrating because if the writers listened (4 awards obv going in one ear and out the other) they'd actually realise he is a popular character- just as popular as Stacey if not more (again referring to my comment about the awards he picked up last year)! We get to see nothing of his side of the story whatsoever and we all know in such situations as Stacey and Bradley's there are always 2 sides to the story. I'm just hoping that come the end of the month we shall be seeing a lot more of him when everything comes out and things boil to a head between him and Sean. If they're cutting down on the amount Bradders features in the show I am not going to be happy!

----------

Nigella harman (08-01-2007)

----------


## Nigella harman

> It annoys me so much because Charlie is a fantastic actor but time and time again he gets overshadowed by Lacey! He's treated more and more as an auxiliary character and it is so frustrating because if the writers listened (4 awards obv going in one ear and out the other) they'd actually realise he is a popular character- just as popular as Stacey if not more (again referring to my comment about the awards he picked up last year)! We get to see nothing of his side of the story whatsoever and we all know in such situations as Stacey and Bradley's there are always 2 sides to the story. I'm just hoping that come the end of the month we shall be seeing a lot more of him when everything comes out and things boil to a head between him and Sean. If they're cutting down on the amount Bradders features in the show I am not going to be happy!


Totally agreed!Guys,we know what we need to do!!!http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/  get voting,and commenting!!! :Cheer: I just put that Bradley and Stacey belong together and Max and Stacey is putting me off my tea!!!!

----------


## Joy2286

Voted! Can't find where to comment though but 100% she should be with Bradders!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Voted! Can't find where to comment though but 100% she should be with Bradders!


Go to the comments page,on the side index and get typing bud!!! :Lol:

----------


## Joy2286

Hahaha found it! Said she should be with Bradley 100% because although they seem different they actually have a lot in common but Stacey and Max have nothing in common at all!

----------


## Nigella harman

> Hahaha found it! Said she should be with Bradley 100% because although they seem different they actually have a lot in common but Stacey and Max have nothing in common at all!


WOO-HOO!Joy!!we both got on the comments page!!! :Lol:  They changed mine,cause i put it was putting me off my tea!!!(It is!! :Lol:  )and at the end i put Bradley 4 Stacey full stop.!!!

----------


## Siobhan

> Hahaha found it! Said she should be with Bradley 100% because although they seem different they actually have a lot in common but Stacey and Max have nothing in common at all!


17% voted her to be with Max!! Are they mad?

----------


## Nigella harman

> Originally Posted by Joy2286
> 
> 
> Hahaha found it! Said she should be with Bradley 100% because although they seem different they actually have a lot in common but Stacey and Max have nothing in common at all!
> 
> 
> 17% voted her to be with Max!! Are they mad?


 :Lol:  But do you know what,25% wanted Sonia to be with Naomi!and 75% to be with Martin.which makes this storyline even less popular than that one!!!

----------


## Siobhan

Oh that actually is sad!!! I am not liking Stacey at the moment.. She doesn't seem to want revenge, she actually looks like she is enjoying this and wants it

----------


## Nigella harman

> Oh that actually is sad!!! I am not liking Stacey at the moment.. She doesn't seem to want revenge, she actually looks like she is enjoying this and wants it


I know exactly what you mean,they need to sort it out.We`ve got it all this week aswell! :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Joy2286

> Originally Posted by Joy2286
> 
> 
> Hahaha found it! Said she should be with Bradley 100% because although they seem different they actually have a lot in common but Stacey and Max have nothing in common at all!
> 
> 
> WOO-HOO!Joy!!we both got on the comments page!!! They changed mine,cause i put it was putting me off my tea!!!(It is!! )and at the end i put Bradley 4 Stacey full stop.!!!


Hahahaha! Go us! Don't think they edited any of mine hahaha! Didn't realise how much of an essay I'd written! 

Wonder how Rob Kazinsky being suspended is going to affect this whole storyline- maybe they'll re-write it so he gets sent to prison for GBH when he attacks Bradders or something  :Ponder:

----------


## Nigella harman

Stacey took her knickers off and left them in her marrieds mans bedroom after asking how much he thought she was worth.Oh My God.What the hell is dierdrick santer doing.I told you he hated them together.Shes a TOTALLY different person.At least it looks as though we might see Bradders wine and Dine Lydia after all.But the new Stacey im afraid is pants!(pardon the pun!!!)

----------


## Jojo

Closing the thread as its huge!!!

But you can carry on your discussions here

----------

